# Anyone else now trying again STRAIGHT after a mc? NTNP?



## firsttimer1

I had a natural MC 9 days ago and stopped bleeding 2 days ago. Got my negative urine preg test today. 

We BD last night for first time in AGES :blush:

So - after much research etc i really cant see any reason why waiting for one AF is beneficial? I didnt have a D&C so my lining is still ok, i feel physicaly and mentally ready.... so other than for dating purposes i think im gonna go for it?

We marry in 4 weeks so i think were going to NTNP - im not going to check OV dates, or chart anything... and then im not going to do a preg test or anything (as after wedding we are on honeymoon).. and as i dont know when AF is due i wont know anyway!

My lovely OH says it up to me. 

so is anyone else doing the same? not waiting for one AF? would be nice not to be alone in my decision lol :hugs:


----------



## laura_2010

Hi Hun,
Sorry for your loss.... I had mine Nov at 12weeks I did have a D and C.... I started ttc soon as bleeding stopped.... Iv had bloods and an ultrasound done to mk sure im ok everything is, jst had CD21 bloods to confurme ovulation..
If you feel ready then you should go for it... Did it take you long for the pregnancy?
:hugs:


----------



## sthorp1179

I miscarried on 19th april (naturally at 6 weeks) and started ttc straight away, hoping that we will get lucky again soon and be blessed with a sticky bean.


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi hun - im sorry for your loss as well xxx

We got pregnnt in the first month of trying - but im trying not to expect that this time (altho its hard). We were so excited and i would have been just over 3 months on our wedding day. :(

We feel were ready to NTNP - But im literally not going to test etc until after honeymoon (as late as poss really - hopefuly the first sign wud be sickness or something!! lol). 

I imagine i wont OV for another couple of weeks anyway? not sure how it works after MC? is it generally 2 weeks after the actual MC - or two weeks after bleedin stops?


----------



## firsttimer1

sthorp - keep us updated and GOOD LUCK! :) XXX


----------



## Narla83

Hi hun, sorry to hear of your loss,:hugs:

I began to m/c on the 28th March, I was determined to start ttc straight away too when I finished bleeding about 5 days later I started to use my cbfm to catch when I o'd, unfortunatly I didnt O that cycle for some reason best known to my body :wacko: So after af went again I booted up cbfm and to my relief I have o'd this time now in the tww!! I know I will never replace that baby and I will always remember them but that need to be a mum is so strong, I know you are not alone in wanting to ttc straight after m/c hun.x 

I hope you manage to get that eggie soon, that would no doubt be your best wedding pressie!!:flower:


----------



## Donch03

Hi hun sorry to hear of your loss....like narla I too made it my mission to catch the first egg before the first af after my m/c...I got a positive opk and dtd but unfortunately didn't conceive so just waiting to o now and will keep trying. As long as you feel readybthere should be nothing to stop you....fx'd for you hun xx


----------



## ickle pand

I had a m/c around the same time as you (started on the 28th). I'm still a bit of a wreck emotionally, more than I expected to be, so we've decided not to just NTNP until I feel more myself. Once I'm feeling better, I'll throw myself back into temping, OPK's and TI :) My doctor told me there was no scientific basis for waiting, unless you've had any complications and your doctor has told you to wait. 

There's no right or wrong answer - you just have to do what feels right for you.


----------



## Nat0619

Hi Firsttimer :flower:

We are in pretty much the same position now hun :thumbup: I've had my follow-up scan this morning after my medical management 12 days ago. Scan all clear :happydance: I think we are going to NTNP this month and then will start actively TTC again after I get first AF. Not sure how my body will react, ie will I even ovulate before first AF??

I am dearly hoping things happen quicker for us this time as it took a year to conceive that first time. I have today at my scan been informed that my womb is retroverted so at least know this now and have looked up the best positions to conceive for this :haha::blush:

Good luck to all ladies TTC after a loss :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Nat0619 said:


> Hi Firsttimer :flower:
> 
> We are in pretty much the same position now hun :thumbup: I've had my follow-up scan this morning after my medical management 12 days ago. Scan all clear :happydance: I think we are going to NTNP this month and then will start actively TTC again after I get first AF. Not sure how my body will react, ie will I even ovulate before first AF??
> 
> I am dearly hoping things happen quicker for us this time as it took a year to conceive that first time. I have today at my scan been informed that my womb is retroverted so at least know this now and have looked up the best positions to conceive for this :haha::blush:
> 
> Good luck to all ladies TTC after a loss :hugs:

well lets keep each other update hun :) and good luck to you - im sure now you know more about to help it along, it will happen quicker for you this time! :)


----------



## Nat0619

Oh I hope so [-o&lt;

How exciting for you though having your wedding coming up too :happydance: Where are you off to on Honeymoon? x


----------



## sthorp1179

Will keep you updated, should know something by the end of this week hopefully, getting some symptoms but don't want to get my hopes too high at this stage! :hugs: to everyone


----------



## hellypops

Fingers crossed for you :dust:
I started to miscarry 12th april and have finally got negative pregnancy test so we are trying again straight away.I couldn't see any reason either to wait to ttc again either.
I have just been to visit my friend and her new baby that she conceived only a couple of weeks after her mc so i'm feeling positive that it will happen soon.
Best wishes for your wedding too.xxx:hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

OH BEST OF LUCK TO YOU HELLYPOPS - KEEP US UPDATED :)

Nat0169 - we actually havent booked it yet as with the preg, then the mc - its sort of been left.... but we are now looking at maldives and i CANNOTTTTTT wiat!!!!!! I just hope that im (unknowingly) pregnant whilst out there :)

fingers crossed.... x


----------



## Audraia

I plan on trying to start again after I'm done bleeding but I'm a little scared. We also go pregnant our first month of trying in Feb, only to miscarry at the end of Feb. I started trying right away and got pregnant again, and at 9 weeks the beginning of May I started bleeding again and still am from this miscarriage. So I'm a little frightened it will happen again, I still haven't been to see a doctor for either of them yet, I have an appointment for my first scan Friday, and I haven't told them I miscarried so they won't cancel the appointment on me again! So maybe I'll get some answers, but my pregnancy tests are already coming back lighter so hopefully they go back to normal soon and the bleeding stops!


----------



## Gigglesworth

If you love the person you are with and the feeling is the same with your partner then there is no reason why not to start trying for a baby. 

I was sad to hear of your miscarriage however they do say the majority of women who have one miscarriage will go on to have a successful next pregnancy. The good thing is after a miscarriage you are fertile right away (the next month) as I was told by my doctor. 

Unfortunately a small percentage of women can have further and multiple simultaneous miscarriages I think it's estimated that 2% of women will have 3 or more miscarriages in a row (unfortunately I fall into that category as I have had 3 miscarriages in the past 5 months). 

Like I said and I want to confirm that most women after one pregnancy will go on to have a successful and healthy pregnancy so at this point you should not worry and when the time is right you will be blessed with the tiny patter of feet in your loving home. 

I wish you all the very best for your wedding day and future xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

First, we've chatted before, i was so sorry to hear about your mc, mine happened the same time as yours and in the same way. I took the natural mc route and am almost finished bleeding after 8 days and quite a bit of pain.

We've been trying for 18 months but as I have PCOS and irregular cycles i was put on clomid and conceived after only 3 months of proper good timed :sex:.

Im going to NTNP first cycle although ill be temping and using OPKs, just hope its not a long cycle, after my first proper period i can use the clomid again!!

I really hope it happens again soon and goes to full term, going through a mc is a horrendous experience and now ive had a taste of pregnancy it makes me want it even more :baby:

Good luck everyone, shall we keep up this thread to spur each other on??

:dust: xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

giggles thats a lovely message :)

clobo - lets 100% keep this up and support each other. 

We :sex: last night (also did it 2 nights before) although im not temping or doing OV tests etc... and doubt ive ovulated yet anyway - as MC was only 11 days ago... but we are basically just doing it when we want - very natural. 

im not even going to test or anything until after honeymoon in 5 weeks (maybe :witch: will visit anyway and i will know) so just doing what we can when we want :)

i hope weall get BFPs soon - then we can all be happy bump buddies!

Taking pregnacare vitimins x


----------



## firsttimer1

BTw clobo - i was and am still am very sorry for your mc too :( xxx we will get lucky soon tho xxx


----------



## Clobo

Thanks my dear, I had high hopes for you too when you said you had the same problems i had with it growing etc. It just wasnt meant to be :cry:

However we will be strong and keep on going ...

Can i ask a question, did :sex: hurt the first time you did it? We are going to try next week, i want to wait untill i have stopped bleeding completely in case of infection etc but am a bit worried. Ben is really looking forward to it though!! Think we'll try and do it every other day or so for as long as we can keep it up just in case!!

I hope everyone is ok and keeping their chins up :flower: xxx


----------



## Garnet

I had two miscarriages and one a week before mother's day naturally. My doctor told me to wait one cycle but RE said okay if it was a natural miscarriage.


----------



## firsttimer1

clobo, we had sex and it felt..... different. not painful. Just different phyically. I think its cos we didnt do it the whole time i was pregnant as i was too scared! so maybe my body was like whooooah whats this lol!!!!

2nd time bk to normal tho :) yer we are doing it every two days so tonights the night hahahahaha :) 

i was tempted to buy a ov test today but ive managed to restrain myself as i really dont want to over think it!

how is your bleeding? I waited until it had fully stopped (which i sd was 9 days after the mc - think).

xxx

Garnet - where do u think doctors stand if you had a natural MC at home, but after taking the first med management pill and then being asked to take the last pills just in case? 

i think tbh doctors say 1 month, 3 months or 6 months incase you have emotional healing to do. Not sure after a d&c as perhaps that effects lining? i dont know.

i just know that we feel ready to NTNP :)


----------



## firsttimer1

PS. WHAT PRENATAL (IF ANY) VITIMINS ARE YOU GIRLS TAKING?

im taking pregnacare ones for conception - but thats all xxx


----------



## Starlee

Hi girls hope u dont mind me joining, im going through my 2nd mmc at the moment :cry:, the 1st was in nov last yr :cry:
I opted for medical management 4 both of mine , this was a week gone tues and im still bleeding hoping it stops soon cos we really want 2 try again b4 af comes. Last time we waited for af but i dont think is really matters just really want 2 be a mammy. Big Hugs 2 every one:flower: xx


----------



## Clobo

Hi

I think different doctors say different things. Some say wait for one cycle as then its easier to date the pregnancy but i have PCOS and long cycles so hard to date anyway!!!!

Aw Starlee and Garnet, im so sorry for your losses and that you have had to go through this twice. I hope you are doing ok and I feel your impatience, im like that too!

Im on cd 10 and think the bleeding is now just spotting, im temperature charting so hopefully that will tell me when i ovulate and hopefully start the :sex: next week!! Thanks First for the reassurance.

Im on the sanatogen multivit, folic acid and omega 3, i buy them when they are on offer as they are quite expensive!!

Does anyone else temp?? My chart is in my signature if anyone wants to stalk it, although its not very exciting at the moment!!!

xxxxx


----------



## PugLuvAh

Thanks for this thread! 

I also just m/c naturally (no D&C) at 5 weeks 5 days. Bleeding is tampering off and going to take a HPT on Friday in the hopes that its negative. I want to start trying right away and my husband is supportive of whatever I want to do. He's been so great through all of this. :hugs:

I am still so sad, but I waited 10 months for my :bfp:...I am not sure how long I'll have to try for my next one. Plus, I was SO HAPPY for the 2 weeks I knew I was pregnant. I feel empty--I want the bloating/swollen boobs/nausea back. I don't want to take away from our loss, but by trying again I can focus on positive things. 

I also read you can be even more fertile for a couple of months after a loss, so I am still taking my prenatal vitamin, B6/B12, and iron. Hopefully it'll happen again soon!!


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Sorry to hear about your loss, it sounds like you have the right attitude, we all seem to be thinking the same on this thread. Yep its hard when you have been trying so long to think that it might take that long again ... im sure it wont though and i take great comfort in knowing now that it CAN happen, before i didnt know whether it ever would.

How cute is your pug!!! xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

starlee -ur more than welcome!!! i hop ur bleeding stops soon hun xxx

clobo im not temping as trying to just do nothing and hope for best heehee :)

pug let us know when u get ur BFN hun. i checked mine again today and am defo getting BFN's - does that mean my HCG levels are 0-5? im sooooooooooo tempted to check ov.... but NOT going to!!!!! :)


----------



## Mrs.W

Hi can I join in please? I had a natural MC this weekend and I really want to start TTC again ASAP and take advantage of any fertility boost. I pray this is the only time I ever need to be thinking about and wanting my HCG levels to fall so quickly. I'm so glad I've found you all, sorry you are all in here too :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Mrs W, so sorry to hear of your loss. I hope you are ok :hugs: 

Join the impatient club, yes ive heard you are more fertile for a few months after a mc ... im taking a digi on saturday to see what mine says, i agree, its the only time i ever want to see a "not pregnant"!!

First, wish i didnt have to temp!! Kind of used to doing it now and my chart gives me something to obsess over!!

Im thinking of trying acupuncture, anyone had it before for TTC or anything else??

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Mrs.W said:


> Hi can I join in please? I had a natural MC this weekend and I really want to start TTC again ASAP and take advantage of any fertility boost. I pray this is the only time I ever need to be thinking about and wanting my HCG levels to fall so quickly. I'm so glad I've found you all, sorry you are all in here too :hugs:

Welcome MrsW! :hugs: we can all support each other even if we dont get our wanted BFPs straight away. :flower:

mrsW i assume ur still bleeding atm if mc was weekend gone? is it still heavy? lots of love 2 u xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

ooo i didnt know acupuncture was linked with TTC? mmm not really thought about it. Im actually having a spa day the tues before our wedding and my sis asked if i wanted one... but i said no! lol.

if you have it let us know as im curious what its like :)

im not sure now whether to temp or not. are there any other obvious signs of ovulation? as ive NEVER charted etc or paid much attention? we just bedded alot! :blush:


----------



## Mrs.W

firsttimer1 said:


> Mrs.W said:
> 
> 
> mrsW i assume ur still bleeding atm if mc was weekend gone? is it still heavy? lots of love 2 u xxx
> 
> I'm still bleeding a little, I probably had the most I'd had at all when I woke this morning, but they were having a right old dig around with the internal scan yesterday so I think that may have caused that, hopefully it sped it up a bit. I haven't been "soaking" pads as they think I should have been, and there isn't any "evidence of pregnancy" left in me, so they are presuming I have resorbed most of it :shrug: I think that physically, I have been "lucky" (wrong word, can't think of the right one) with this, as I also had no cramps, just a pain on my right side.Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs.W

LOL I don't know how I've managed to quote myself there! I've never had acupuncture but from what I understand, I can only think it would be beneficial to ttc. 

Firsttimer, was your angel due in December? your name seems familiar?


----------



## Clobo

Hi First (do you have a real name??)

Here is a link to a really good site although if you fell pregnant the first time then you probably will have no problems again and wont need to worry for a while. Ill let you know though, im willing to try anything at this point!!

https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/fertility-acupuncture.html

As for temping it really helped me as i have PCOS and long nirregular cycles so no idea when to do it :sex:!! So I started temping and my first chart on clomid was perfect for a normal cycle so i know temping works for me, then i did a natural cycle and thought i ovulated on cd 18 but actually didnt and then did on cd 27 (see my chart in my signature) so its lucky i temped or i would have missed it!!!! Its easy, you get a 2 decimal place thermo, sign up to fertility friend and temp and check your cervix and cervical mucus every day, the website will do the rest!!

Just before and during ovulation you should have a high, soft, open cervix, egg white or watery cervical mucus and a dip in temp followed by a big rise caused by the progesterone build up at ovulation. Also i get ovulation pains and then sore boobs .... i have seriously learnt so much about my body in the last few months!!

I am temping expert now! so if you give it go and need any help then im your girl!!

*Mrs W*, im so glad that its happened quickly for you and you had no pain, mine was the worst pain ive ever felt, i guess you were a little earlier than me and yes your body probably absorbed some of it. I hope it stops soon, i think its a big milestone to stop bleeding and get on with your next cycle. 

xxx


----------



## Mrs.W

Clobo said:


> Hi First (do you have a real name??)
> 
> Here is a link to a really good site although if you fell pregnant the first time then you probably will have no problems again and wont need to worry for a while. Ill let you know though, im willing to try anything at this point!!
> 
> https://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/fertility-acupuncture.html
> 
> As for temping it really helped me as i have PCOS and long nirregular cycles so no idea when to do it :sex:!! So I started temping and my first chart on clomid was perfect for a normal cycle so i know temping works for me, then i did a natural cycle and thought i ovulated on cd 18 but actually didnt and then did on cd 27 (see my chart in my signature) so its lucky i temped or i would have missed it!!!! Its easy, you get a 2 decimal place thermo, sign up to fertility friend and temp and check your cervix and cervical mucus every day, the website will do the rest!!
> 
> Just before and during ovulation you should have a high, soft, open cervix, egg white or watery cervical mucus and a dip in temp followed by a big rise caused by the progesterone build up at ovulation. Also i get ovulation pains and then sore boobs .... i have seriously learnt so much about my body in the last few months!!
> 
> I am temping expert now! so if you give it go and need any help then im your girl!!
> 
> *Mrs W*, im so glad that its happened quickly for you and you had no pain, mine was the worst pain ive ever felt, i guess you were a little earlier than me and yes your body probably absorbed some of it. I hope it stops soon, i think its a big milestone to stop bleeding and get on with your next cycle.
> 
> xxx

Hi Clobo, I'm sorry you had so much pain :hugs: I am finding the positive points of this situation and I am grateful, I was anticipating the pain and that was bad enough. I'm trying to take it easy with the obsessive TTC but where would I find that sort of thermometer? Do you have a link to one? x


----------



## Clobo

How long have you been TTC?? Love the name Max for your little boy!

Are you in the UK? Boots sell them, in the same place as the HPTs etc although they are £15 as they come with a booklet and cover etc that you dont need if you use fertility friend. I think you can get them online though cheaper, it kind of has to be a 2 dp one as sometimes the shifts in temp can be quite small.

Yes we all have to be positive, i have to say all the ladies on this thread are really positive, you are a lovely bunch, thanks First for starting the thread xxx

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

mrs.w - yer wud have been december! maybe we spoke in first tri :)

clobo my real name is Kas :) nice to meet you all haha :)

not sure i would be very good at temping as sounds like u need to keep it up lol. I got pregnant first time. We started trying in march and got pregnant in march.

My cycles were regular - BUT they were 37 days long. so nooooo idea what i should expect now, as i ear a MC can change things! I think i will just look out for the signs of OV which youve mentioned.

how do you know if you havea soft cervix tho???? do you literally (TMI IM SORRY) stick a finger up??? sorrryyyyyy!! Thats sooooo crude! sorry :blush:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Kas, mine is Cloey but Clobo is fine!!

Well i wouldnt worry about temping and all that malarky just yet then, you probably ovulate between about cd 21 and 25 as your luteal phase (bit after ovulation) is usually between 12 and 16 days long. However ive heard also that a mc can mess you up a little cycle wise ..... perhaps just :sex: every other day from cd 16 onwards and thats your fertile time.

Yes cervix is low, hard and closed after period ... the softens, opens and rises up to ovulation a and then goes back to being closed, lower and firmer after ovulation ..... yep (TMI) you literally stick a CLEAN finger up and have a feel, its a little difficult to tell at first but after doing it for a while you'll get the hang of it. When your finger comes out is when to look at your mucus and see what consistence it is.

Its a glamourous job isnt it!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Mrs.W

Clobo said:


> How long have you been TTC?? Love the name Max for your little boy!
> 
> Are you in the UK? Boots sell them, in the same place as the HPTs etc although they are £15 as they come with a booklet and cover etc that you dont need if you use fertility friend. I think you can get them online though cheaper, it kind of has to be a 2 dp one as sometimes the shifts in temp can be quite small.
> 
> Yes we all have to be positive, i have to say all the ladies on this thread are really positive, you are a lovely bunch, thanks First for starting the thread xxx
> 
> xxx

I have to say I think this was just the second month of actively BD around OV, so not long really. I really want to try and not obsess but as we feel just one more child would complete our family, I'm seeing that I have a new chance of getting excited and wondering if I'm pg, and all that again. I have to admit it was only yesterday they we were still worried about an ectopic so my feelings are a bit all over the place ATM apologies if this is a load of waffle.

Thanks, Max is great, yesterday morning before my hospital appt, he sat on my lap and said mum, mum, mum, he's never done that before, he so knows what has been going on. If you ladies are still trying for your first, I can only imagine how much harder it is for you, it is worth all this and more though :hugs::hugs:

And yes I'm in UK x


----------



## Mrs.W

firsttimer1 said:


> mrs.w - yer wud have been december! maybe we spoke in first tri :)
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know if you havea soft cervix tho???? do you literally (TMI IM SORRY) stick a finger up??? sorrryyyyyy!! Thats sooooo crude! sorry :blush:

Thanks for asking that, I have always wondered quite how you do it, I think my fingers would be too short :shrug:


----------



## Clobo

Ha ha, sometimes especially when its high you do have to have a good old rummage :rofl:

Its so hard, ive aways wanted children, spent 10 years with one guy who didnt want kids and then we split up, I met Ben and get married, finally ready to have kids and we have lots of trouble, its soul destroying ... watching all my friends get pregnant and have their babies and im still trying.

Dont belittle what you are feeling though, you may already have one baby but I bet you want your second just as much :hugs:

So have you had a scan to confirm mc and not ectopic?? I really hope things are over with quickly and you can move on, i think its important to try not to dwell on these things, nothing can take our angels away from us but trying again is the best medicine.

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

yes i was wondering whether uve had a scan to ensure it wasnt ectopic mrs w?

cloey - thanks for the info on cervix, i felt silly asking but glad i did. An thanks for guessing cd21 too. wud i count first day of MC bleeding as cd1? so im cd12 i think? this is all assuming my cycles are still the same i know! think we will just do it every other heehee... i can think of worse things!

It will happen for you and ben :) this is GOING to be my first baby..... roll on a BFP!


----------



## Mrs.W

I always thought I'd have started a family earlier, our first LO was born 10 years after I first met DH, the delay was mainly due to my studies and the fact that I still felt too young. Now I'm 29 and I know that isn't old in the grand scheme of things, but I thought my children would be at school when I was this age. Have you been trying long? I had the scans yesterday which didn't look ectopic they just couldn't understand why my HCG was still over 6000 when I had no pregnancy left on the scan, but this morning they are happy my levels are decreasing, so not ectopic.

This is a lovely thread xx


----------



## firsttimer1

oh im glad it sounds like its not ectopic hun :)

well we only tried for a month and got lucky :) Im 28 and my soon to be DH is 26 and weve only just felt ready. as i sd, my pals are only just all starting to think about families too - i guess we were all concentrating on careers. I always planned to have 1st baby around now... but iv always wanted the second straight away so cloe in age! Now im just hoping for one LO to be born healthy and happy :)

ive just realised - if i OV around cycle day 21.... thats in 8 days time - the day (friday 20th) i go on my HEN DOOOOOO!!!!!!! so im defo going to have to bd alot the two days before LOL - and after. Although my hen do is the frid AND the sat boohoo. but all of this is just guessing anyway! lol


----------



## Clobo

Hi Kas

Yes get :sex: now just in case, im counting my first day of main bleed as cd 1 but i wouldnt expect this cycle to be a normal one, if you can keep up the :sex: every other day then go for it!! However you sound like you have a busy one with hen do and wedding, why not try and put TTC to the back of your mind and concentrate on the other things, you want to make sure you enjoy them!! How exciting, do you have everything sorted, dress etc??

Mrs W (whats your first name??) yes im so glad its not ectopic, thats the reason i had my scan early originally to make sure it wasnt ectopic. I guess your levels were just high but its good they are coming down now and you will soon be bacl to normal.

Im 33 in September and never wanted to be an older mum, plus id like two kids so want to get on with it!!! Ive felt ready for so long I just need it to happen now.

Right, i have to go to bed now, im knackered ... night night ladies, catch you tomorrow its been lovely chatting with you xxx :sleep:


----------



## firsttimer1

OH CLOEY DONT YOU WORRY - im defo enjoying all the wedding planning! Butim so organised that its pretty much done heehee :) But yer we will just bed every other night and hope for the best when we return from honeymoon :)

im off to zzzzzz too so goodnight to you both, chat soon!! xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Morning :wave:

I'm staying home today, woke up feeling totally knackered and bit dizzy, sicjyy, headachey, think it's just everything caught up with me so I'm going to rest and not risk a cold or infection. :sleep:

Ooh hopefully you'll have a honeymoon baby!!! Where are you going?? I'd love to get married again, I was very organised too and loved it! 

Hope everyone is ok today? I'm going to have a nice steamy bath when ben has gone to work! 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs.W

Hi Clobo, I hope you feel better soon, good idea to avoid colds etc :hugs: 

This morning was the first time I've woken up and not had to "remember" what was going on, so I feel good today. I'm hoping my bleeding is starting to finish now so we can get on with it. I asked DH how he would feel about BDing every other day this month ( TMI but that is NOT the sort of thing I normally suggest!) and he says we can aim for that, which will be good in case my cycle is a bit random this month.


----------



## Mrs.W

Clobo I just clicked on your FF link and wow that looks complex! Have you gone past OV this month? I can't work it out :dohh:


----------



## lintu

I had a MMC back in jan and as soon as the post op bleeding stopped I went straight back to NTNP, good luck :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.W

Thanks Lintu, GL if you are testing tomorrow as your ticker says :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

We're still NTNP at the moment but I'm getting the itch to start temping again although I might already O'd. I have PCOS too and my cycles are all over the place but I started taking agnus castus two months before I got pregnant, after reading about it on a PCOS support forum, and I'm convinced that's what made the difference. Hopefully we'll get a few BPF's this cycle, it always gives me hope to see others in the same situation as me, get pregnant.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya *Mrs W*

FF isnt too bad, you just put in all your data every day and it does the rest, if you look at my December 30, Round 2 Clomid you can see i had a pretty perfect cycle of temps, low to start, then a dip at ovulation and then higher because of the progesterone in the luteal phase. Then it drops when AF arrives. 

Au Naturale cycle more complicated as i wasnt on clomid so though i ovulated, didnt but then did 10 days later, then got :bfp: then mc. Ive learnt so much from doing it.

Ive just booked my first acupuncture appointment next wednesday too!! Bit nervous but quite excited, he specialises in infertility and says he has always got good results!!

Hi *Lintu*, yes good luck if you are testing tomorrow, sorry for your loss.

xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Hi *amanda*

PCOS is a pain in the **** isnt it, i havent temp otherwise i havent a clue whats going on, luckily i am seeing an FS though and am starting the clomid again from my next period. Hoping the acupuncture does the trick too, ive heard a lot of good things about it and he said its good to help prevent miscarriage too once you are pregnant.

Good luck with the Agnus Castus, its supposed to be natures clomid and do the same thing. I tried it for a while and it def helped regulate me.

Loving your attitude too :hugs: xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya Clobo

Yeah it's crap!! I'm like you - temping makes me feel so much more aware of what's happening in my body and makes me feel like I'm more in control. I recommend it to anyone and everyone who's TTC. I'm seeing a FS too and he's been really good. We're on the waiting list for IVF at the moment but we're hoping to get another natural BFP before then.

I've been thinking about acupuncture too. Let me know how you get on with it. I bought Pre-seed lube from Amazon which is supposed to help if you don't have a lot of EWCM but I haven't used it yet. I think I'll give it a go next cycle though.

Mrs W - with charting you can pin point your fertile period to about a week so that you only need to have baby making sex in that time, the rest of the month you can do it just for fun lol!!


----------



## Clobo

Wow, Amanda, how long do you have to wait for IVF?? Have you been trying for a long time?? Sounds like you are doing all of the right things so I really hope that you do get another :bfp: soon.

Yes we get worn out :sex: every other day for such a long time so its good to know vaguely when you need to do it and when it can just be fun. It really does help.

So we are all just waiting on ovulation now then?? xxx


----------



## ickle pand

We've been trying for about three and a half years now, but since we got put on the waiting list for IVF I've been doing everything I can to try and avoid it lol! It's reassuring that we have that as a back up plan though. The only problem is that our place on the list is dependant on me losing weight so that's my plan for this summer. The IVF waiting list is about 18 months long in this area but it just depends on how long it takes people ahead of you to get pregnant I think. 

I haven't been temping this cycle but I think I might start again tomorrow to get back in practice for next cycle. xxx


----------



## Clobo

Blimey chick, thats a long time, its good that you are on that list though. Yes id temp, its worth doing i think. Sounds like you have a busy summer then, i want to start swimming again. I was told that losing just 5% of your body weight can help kick start ovulation and i think it definitely helped for me.

xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hey ladies, I don't want to be rude and bump in but I was intrigued.
May 2nd I began bleeding, 3rd May had a scan and it was confirmed I lost the lil bean at 8w4days pregnant :cry: 
I didn't feel ready to BD yet, until me and OH took a bath just 2 days after I began bleeding and got a bit carried away :blush:
Since then we have been BD about 3-4 times everyday. I feel very guilty about doing it so soon though, but it feels so right. 
I usually check my cervix, and today at cd12 my cervix feels high open and soft? Could I be ovulating? I haven't had any EWCM, but could I be ovulating or is my cervix playing tricks? I'm NTNP at the moment, as I believe when it's supposed to happen it will. I just want a lil sticky bean again like we all do - I'm too impatient!! My friend miscarried at 6 weeks, then ovulated a week later so I know it can happen. But I don't know :shrug: I just want this soo bad!! x x

Fx'd for everyone!


----------



## Clobo

Hi Jess, So sorry to hear about losing your little bean its a horrible thing to go through isnt it. I think its totally up to you what you want to do, have you stopped bleeding already? I was waiting to finish bleeding untill we :sex: as there is a risk of infection whilst you are actually having the mc but next week we are going to go for it.

As for when you ovulate i dont think there are any set rules, do you have regular cycles or use OPKs, temp etc?? Id say if you arent sure and you are happy to keep :sex: every day then go for it!!

Good luck xxxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Hi Clobo,
Yes it definitely is horrible :(
Yeah my bleeding has stopped - It was rather heavy with clots and severe pain the first and second day. On the second day, the internal scan also made me bleed a lot more, the next day I had intercourse in the bath and that also kind of hurried the bleeding to a finish :blush: I wasn't going to until bleeding stopped for the same reason, but everything was ok. It just felt very tender for a few days. I had 6 days of bleeding all together. What about you?
I never chart or do anything, I just always checked my cervix as well as for EWCM. 
I've just realised though my (.)(.) are sore again? And I've got a slight temperature right now so could very possibly be ovulating :)
If you don't mind me asking, what was your story with the miscarriage? Hugs to you! x x


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Aw thats ok, sounds like you have come out the other side, if you think you are ovulating then go for it with the :sex:

Well i was on clomid, stopped as they wanted me to have a laparoscopy to check tubes etc but we fell pregnant on the next try without the tablets .... so they sent me for an early scan to make sure it wasnt ectopic, the beany was very small and slow heartbeat, went again a week later and no growth, the week after that there was no heartbeat .... i opted for a ntural mc and after almost two weeks i started bleeding, its been about 10 days and still spotting but Im hoping that after this week I will be back to "normal" ... just hoping that it doesnt take ages for me to ovulate again! I was so happy to have finally fallen pregnant but for some reason there was always this niggling feeling and i was worried something was wrong, turned out i was right and im totally gutted :cry: ... but now i know it can happen where before i was so worried that it would never happen. just want to get back on it now!

If you have a temperature it probably means that you have already ovulated as the progesterone increases after ovulation and thats what causes the temp rise. Wouldnt it be brilliant if you had caught that egg straight away!!

How is everyone else today??

:hug:


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya Jess,

I just want to say that EWCM on its own can be a bit deceiving. I know that some women especially those with PCOS can get multiple oestrogen surges (which is what brings on the EWCM) Hopefully you did ovulate and you're now into your 2ww.

Good luck!


----------



## Clobo

Yep and just to confuse things I dont tend to get ewcm its more watery and i tend to get creamy cm after ovulation, had tonnes of it when i got my :bfp:. I guess just tracking it over time will give you an idea of whats happening.

Why are our bodies all different and all so confusing!! :shrug:

Cheering on our ovulations!! :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Hello ladies, had such a busy day. Hope ur feeling better cloey? ps. honymooning in maldives, CANNOTTTTTT wait! :)

JESS - no idea on OV and cervix as ive only tried to do things naturally so far (eg. no temps, no opk testing etc - not that this is all UNnatural, but you know what i mean LOL) ... BUT YOU BED 3-4 TIMES A DAY????? OMG. i would literally die of exhaustion heehee. We were supposed to bed last night but i was too tired! LOL

ok now here i go with another silly question - what does ewcm stand for? keep hearing it! :)


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Wow the Maldives wil be ACE!!!! Bet you are looking forward to getting married even more now, lol!!

ewcm stands for egg white cervicl mucus ... cm changes through your cycle ...

Period = bleeding
lead up to ovulation = lotiony or creamy
fertile time and ovulation = watery or egg whitey
after ovulation = dries up slightly and becomes more creamy again

Obviously this can be different for everyone but it generally follows this rule, the watery or ew cm is more hospitable to sperm and helps it travel to the right place!

Yes i was gonna say, 3-4 a day, wow!! :sex:

Off to my friends tonight, a load of us are going and a girl who is 5 months pregnant is going to be there, they all know my situation just hope there isnt too much pregnancy talk!!

Massive hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

enjoy ur night cloey! Im off to zumba class - catch you all later / soon xxx


----------



## Gregorysbabe

Hey ladies.

Well I had a missed miscarraige 4 weeks ago at 8+4weeks. I feel mentally fine and weirdly can't remember feeling pregnant (its amazing what the human mind can do eh?!)

So we've had sex a few times since it happened but all the OPKS have been negative - ive been testing for the last 2 weeks. 

When should I ovulate after a missed miscarraige (had medical management not D&C)

All I can think about is being pregnant again - its so frustrating as it was a honeymoon baby :( 

Any advice would be good. Is it advisable to take folic acid while trying?

xx


----------



## Mrs.W

Firsttimer, this website helped me to understand and recognise EWCM, it is quite graphic, maybe don't look if you're eating, but I think we're prob all ok with this sort of thing now 

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/

I'm wondering whether to get a thermometer in case my EWCM starts playing games with me.

Actually that website might help if you are going to check your cervix, if you have longer fingers than me, LOL


----------



## Mrs.W

Gregorysbabe said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Well I had a missed miscarraige 4 weeks ago at 8+4weeks. I feel mentally fine and weirdly can't remember feeling pregnant (its amazing what the human mind can do eh?!)
> 
> So we've had sex a few times since it happened but all the OPKS have been negative - ive been testing for the last 2 weeks.
> 
> When should I ovulate after a missed miscarraige (had medical management not D&C)
> 
> All I can think about is being pregnant again - its so frustrating as it was a honeymoon baby :(
> 
> Any advice would be good. Is it advisable to take folic acid while trying?
> 
> xx

Hiya, sorry you are here too :hugs: It seems to me that OV varies woman to woman, someone else might be able to advise you more on that. Yes 100% take your folic acid. xx


----------



## ickle pand

Gregorysbabe said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Well I had a missed miscarraige 4 weeks ago at 8+4weeks. I feel mentally fine and weirdly can't remember feeling pregnant (its amazing what the human mind can do eh?!)
> 
> So we've had sex a few times since it happened but all the OPKS have been negative - ive been testing for the last 2 weeks.
> 
> When should I ovulate after a missed miscarraige (had medical management not D&C)
> 
> All I can think about is being pregnant again - its so frustrating as it was a honeymoon baby :(
> 
> Any advice would be good. *Is it advisable to take folic acid while trying?*
> xx

It's not just advisable, it's encouraged by most doctors. I take Sanatogen Mother to Be multi-vitamins which has extra folic acid in it (I have been for nearly 4 years now :( ). I think you have to be careful taking normal multi-vitamins because they have higher amounts of certain vitamins in them. I also take Omega 3 which I see Sanatogen sell along with the Mother to Be tablets now. I take them more for arthritis and memory problems but it looks like it's good for TTC too. I buy them when Boots has a 3 for 2 offer on because it gets expensive! :)


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Amanda*, The sanatogen ones are good arent they, i think about £8 for both the multivit with folic and the omega 3 separate tablet. You should start taking them for 3 months prior to TTC really as then it builds up in your system, its really good for normal fetal growth and i think to help prevent things like Downs and Spina Bifida. So yes get taking them now *Gregorysbabe*!!

Im so sorry about your loss, aw honeymoon baby would have been so special, but you have a good attitude and its good to see you are trying again. I dont think there are any hard and fast rules about when you will ovulate again, a lot of people dont ovulate the first cycle after a mc, some people ovulate and get pregnant straight away. Did you have regular cycles before you got pregnant?? I have irregular cycles and so i have no idea when ill ovulate next! Im temping and going to get some OPKs so i can at least see whats going on.

Keep having the :sex: anyway and im sure soon you will be back to "normal" :dust:

*Mrs W*, ive seen that site before, its brilliant but yes perhaps not while you are eating .... it does help you see what you are looking for as i never knew before what it looked like .... kind of like the end of a mans willy!!!!

Anyway, enough of that, im off work again today, hopefully the last day, i think the last few months have finally caught up with me and im cream crackered!! Going to recharge my batteries this weekend and start afresh next week with some :sex: and acupuncture!!

Have a good friday xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo said:


> Going to recharge my batteries this weekend and start afresh next week with some :sex: and acupuncture!!

Not at the same time, surely? Lol!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Good Luck hun..... wow and your wedding is soon how exciting!

I started TTC straight after my loss and also didnt need a D&C hopefully I 

will get pregnant soon, if not this cycle this will be my third cycle since 

my loss

xxx


----------



## Clobo

:rofl: no definitely not at the same time!! How wierd would that be!!

Hi Shona .... good luck this cycle, i really hope this is your month chick xxxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Yeah me and OH really want to catch the eggy, we've already don it 4 times today and it's only 16:15!! :haha: and I have to admit - recently I've been so horny I've been almost jumping on him :blush: :blush: 
Hopefully it means we really do get to catch this eggy, although that's if I ovulate, as I hear sometimes you don't after a miscarriage.
Normally I get ewcm so I was kind of waiting on it, not unless I missed it as I'm really trying to stay along the 'ntnp'. 
Yeah my cm was very lotiony and had a lot of it too when I got my bfp, so fx'd I get it this month :)
I have my fingers crossed for everyone too!

Also.. I hope you have a fabulous wedding honey, you deserve it :) x x


----------



## Clobo

Wow Jess you are a rampant rabbit!! I cant wait to get started next week, bleeding is just down to more like red cm now so almost there!!

Lets hope that we all ovulate soon then, even if we dont catch it then at least we can start a proper new cycle sooner rather than later!!

xxx


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Haha ;) Never usually want it that much, usually once a day. But I've been rather horny - maybe it's all the hormones going everywhere at the moment :)

yess!! Fingers crossed for everyone :) x x


----------



## wantingagirl

Jess wowsa to all the :sex:

Congrats by the way, so you are pregnant is that right?

Clo :hi: hey hun.... I have missed you! How have you been? Glad your bleeding

is to a minimal now and you can get started. TTC was the best way forward for

me as it gave me something to focus on. I just wish I was one of them ones 

that got pregnant straight after a loss!

xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Yes it's nice to chat to you, I wasn't on here much for a snails but found a few nice threads including this one!!

Yes bleeding is almost gone now after 12 days! I can't wait to get started, I think I'm heading for a fall though as I'm kinda assuming it will happen very soon again! Well we can hope I suppose!!

Are you trying anything new now? Xxx


----------



## lintu

hi ladies, 

Just thought I would let u know there is light at the end of the tunnel.

I had a MMC in Jan, i was a mess. my next AF took 6 weeks, the longest of my life, it lasted 8 days. I was then a week late ovulating and had a 35 day cycle again with an 8 day bleed, im CD29 today and got my :bfp: this morning.

I know how you are all feeling iv been on the rollercoaster and had only said to my DH this morning, lets forget about TTC for the summer give us both a break. I was going to to a detox diet but thought i better check first and bam.

What I would say, forget all your pregnancy symptoms from last time, cos mine have been nothing like my last pregnancy, given how it ended that can only be a good thing :dust: xxxx


----------



## FoleysWifey

I am started as soon as my bleeding is over!!! Should be soon, it has tapered down some. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Clobo

Congratulations Lintu :wohoo: its so good to har a success story, wishing you lots of stickiness for your new bean. I hope I only have to wait 6 weeks for my first AF, with my irregular cycles who knows when it will be! Im really happy for you xxx

Hi Foley, hope you can start soon then, we are starting next week, just got some red cm now so im almost there!! Good luck!!

xxx


----------



## fallenangel11

Hi ladies,

I just thought I'd jump in for a quick chat.
I just found out abut my MMC. We went in for our 12 week scan and found no heartbeat. Our baby passed on at only 8wks and 2 days. I had my D&C at 13 weeks (3 days ago).

My Dr did say we can start TTC straight away, but it is best to wait one cycle. What does everyone else think??
I think I might wait til my first AF- getting my body in shape again, eating healthy, keeping rested etc.


----------



## lintu

The only resin they say to wait is to make it easier to date any potential pregnancy. 

Sorry for your loss Hun, the same happened to me, I took the view of that first cycle NTNP if my body was ready it would happen, i then followed the SMEP after that, with a few extra :sex: days thrown in for good measure. good luck xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi fallen, 

I'm so sorry for your loss, and to find out so late must have been awful :hugs: My doctor told me the same, wait one cycle as you mc isn't actually a real period, but why not NTNP untill then? I think that's what most if us on this thread are doing! Give it a go and see, otherwise good plan with the health regime, excellent thing to do!!

I was doing really well till we had Indian and maltesars last night for tea, oops!!! 

Big hugs ladies xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Hello all,

sorry not been on here this weekend - had lots of wedding meetings and my ''grown up'' hen do last night :) was great fun. Got main one next weekend with pals - cant wait!


Cloey - glad to hear ur bleeding is nearly done hun! Thats good :) Im planning to bed tonight for third time (tmi heehee) so looking forward to that haha!

Lintu - wicked hearing a positive story, CONGRATULATIONS! fab news :)

Fallen - only you can judge when your ready emotionally. If you want to wiat then wait :) i think physically its whenever you feel fine :)

MrsW - hope your well! :)

xXx


----------



## Mummy1988

Just thought id pop a message on this thread!

i m/c at 5 weeks 4 day on April 19th and i bled for 6 days and started trying straight away and im now having a few symptoms sore boobs, tiredness ect but ive had one BFN i just dont know when next to test because i dont know how to work out when i should actually b getting my af should i go from my last normal period back in march or should i go from the bleeding and the m/c ?

cheers lou


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies 

I have miscarried my first this weekend. Still feeling emotional about it but my DH and I are very keen to start TTC again immediately. We've bought more sticks for my clear blue fertility monitor, pre seed and vitamins! Part of me feels like I shouldn't be making plans for my next so soon but on the other hand it's giving me something to look forward to. 

I've been quite lucky (if that's the right word) in the sense my body has miscarried quickly. I started bleeding Saturday lunch time, I had a scan yesterday and my uterus lining was completely clear anything left was by my cervix waiting to come out, most of which did last night. My cramps have completly gone and my bleeding is just like a period now, not even a particualry heavy one.

I've heard fertility can increase for a few months after a mc so hoping to make the most of it. I can't wait to be pregnant again, it was only for a few weeks but I loved every second of it, even the tiredness and slight nausea (didn't get far enough for full on ms!)

Sorry for tmi :blush: but it feels theraputic to put my thoughts down in writing and I can't really share this much detail with family.

I hope to see some bfp's on here soon. xx


----------



## kail

I've miscarried twice in one year, but we're NTNP. I'm trying to keep myself from going all out and changing to TTC, but it seems like my desire to have a child has increased greatly with every disappointment. Congrats Lintu! There is definitely hope. My condolences fallen and big hugs to you. Start again when you feel ready. You'll know.


----------



## Clobo

Hi

*Kail*, blimey, i cant imagine going through this more than once, I really hope you have paid more than your dues now and can go on to carry a healthy baby :hugs: did they find out why you miscarried?? Are you getting help??

*Laura*, we all completelty understand here how you feel, we all want to get on with trying again too. I loved it too, I cant wait to feel it again! Im sorry you had to go through this but it will make us stronger and yes hopefully you are right about being more fertile at the moment!!

*Mummy1988*, sorry for your loss also, it happens so much doesnt it, its awful. I would count the first day of your mc bleeding as cd1 for now, although from what I have read i wouldnt excpect this cycle to be a normal one at all, it could take weeks for your body to realise what is happening and ovulate again. Do you temp or use OPKs or anything and know that you definitely already ovulated?? Hopefully it wont be long, maybe give it a few days and then test again.

As for me, bleeding has totally stopped now ... yay!! Going to try and get some :sex: tonight!! Knowing my luck he will be too tired!!!!

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

MUMMY1988 - your prb best to go from your MC. the ting i, i think most people gettheir AF 4-6 weeks after the MC... but some people take longer... so bit of a guessing game? Good luck to you tho! Hope u get that BFP!!! :)

lauraemily - welcome to this thread hun but so sorry for your loss. We all know how hard it is :( but glad it seems to have gone physically ok for you and that ur both ready to try again. fingers are crossed for you and this cycle :) Im now.... mmmm... about CD18 I guess - if we all count MC as day 1. Trying to bed when can but defo not Ov'd before now... think there is a chance i am now tho.... so going to keep extra special eye on things! defo not testing until after my wedding and honeymoon tho - so wont be testing until about mid june. Feels like AGES away!


----------



## firsttimer1

Clobo said:


> Hi
> 
> *Kail*, blimey, i cant imagine going through this more than once, I really hope you have paid more than your dues now and can go on to carry a healthy baby :hugs: did they find out why you miscarried?? Are you getting help??
> 
> *Laura*, we all completelty understand here how you feel, we all want to get on with trying again too. I loved it too, I cant wait to feel it again! Im sorry you had to go through this but it will make us stronger and yes hopefully you are right about being more fertile at the moment!!
> 
> *Mummy1988*, sorry for your loss also, it happens so much doesnt it, its awful. I would count the first day of your mc bleeding as cd1 for now, although from what I have read i wouldnt excpect this cycle to be a normal one at all, it could take weeks for your body to realise what is happening and ovulate again. Do you temp or use OPKs or anything and know that you definitely already ovulated?? Hopefully it wont be long, maybe give it a few days and then test again.
> 
> As for me, bleeding has totally stopped now ... yay!! Going to try and get some :sex: tonight!! Knowing my luck he will be too tired!!!!
> 
> xxxx

Goodluck tonight with the :sex: LOL - give him a few good beers and sweeten him up :) we were meant to last night but i was zonked. I think i may be either OVing now or about to - so we are 100% doing it tonight!!! Weird thing is.... if i had not of MC'D, and was still having periods habing not of got pregnant - i would be Oving now.... maybe there is somehting in that - maybe not. who knows!!! xxx


----------



## HopefulxMommy

firsttimer1 said:


> I had a natural MC 9 days ago and stopped bleeding 2 days ago. Got my negative urine preg test today.
> 
> We BD last night for first time in AGES :blush:
> 
> So - after much research etc i really cant see any reason why waiting for one AF is beneficial? I didnt have a D&C so my lining is still ok, i feel physicaly and mentally ready.... so other than for dating purposes i think im gonna go for it?
> 
> We marry in 4 weeks so i think were going to NTNP - im not going to check OV dates, or chart anything... and then im not going to do a preg test or anything (as after wedding we are on honeymoon).. and as i dont know when AF is due i wont know anyway!
> 
> My lovely OH says it up to me.
> 
> so is anyone else doing the same? not waiting for one AF? would be nice not to be alone in my decision lol :hugs:

My DH and I are not waiting:) I dont know when I am supposed to ov but I told DH it is time to BDing like rabbits starting today:)


----------



## firsttimer1

Good luck hopeful mummy! make sure u post on this thread when u get a BFP! :)


----------



## HopefulxMommy

firsttimer1 said:


> Good luck hopeful mummy! make sure u post on this thread when u get a BFP! :)

Thank you:) I will def update on this thread. I am so nervous that my body isnt ready. But I went to the Dr thursday and she told me that as long as the HCG was less than 2% than I am ok to start and she called me today and told me that it was:) so I am ready! :happydance:


----------



## justwaiting

Can i join you ladies I mmc for the second time on the 24th of April so 3 weeks ago, I stopped bleeding a few days after. DH and I are going the nTNP, so no opk's or anything just doing the deed fairly regularly, DH said he didn't want to try again for a while after this time but he has made no attempt to put a condom on so and from what he's said he wants to not think about it let nature take it's course but not actively or conciously try for a little while. we have been sent for a bunch of tests and see a fertility specialist in a few weeks. So we'll see how we go.
I feel like I'm ovulating at the moment pains in my sides and ewcm and just plain frisky so am bd a bit more this week. I'm trying not to think about it and haven't peed on a stick yet so. I would really like to fall straight away but am not getting my hopes up.

i'm so sorry we are all here together under these circumstances but positivity in numbers and good people to talk to can only make this easier.
Congrats on the BFP"S too


----------



## lauraemily17

I'm so sorry you've gone through this a second time. :hugs:

It's great having each other for support. Hopefully we'll all have some good news in the not too distant future.


----------



## Garnet

Well I stop bleeding and we are going to try again. I looked at my calendar from my last MC and I O'd 23 days after my baby passed. Hopefully we can catch the egg. I'm am going to see a specialist once my referral goes through. Hopefully I'm pregnant when I see her. I can get pregnant just carrying past 2 mts is the problem...


----------



## Clobo

Hi Ladies

Its a nightmare this waiting isnt it, *justwaiting* so sorry you have had to go through this twice. Its really good that they are referring you to a specialist though, brilliant news. Yes my husband is a bit like that, wants to carry on trying but not thinking about it, dont think he realises that for us women its not quite that easy!!

Ive kind of been having what feel like ovulation twinges today ... probably not though, that would be far too lucky!! Im on day 2 of my diet though and did some exercise yesterday, acupuncture tomorrow, i cant wait!!

*Garnet*, glad you have stopped bleeding, its a big milestone isnt it ... good on you for trying straight away. Glad you are seeing a specialist too, hopefully they will be able to help you get past the 2 month mark. 

We can do it :dust:

xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Hello everyone,

Well I finally called the fertility clinic today to remake my appointment with the consultant etc. It's a phone call I've been putting off because it's felt like the final thing I had to do to put our lives back to where they were before I got pregnant.

I'm due to see the consultant in September so I really need to get my finger out with the weight loss. I put on half a stone after the mc which won't make things any easier. I've got to lose 40lbs to keep our place on the IVF waiting list, which is an average of 2lbs a week. It's going to be hard going but I have to do it. I went out for a 2 mile walk last night and my plan is to do it every night after work.

I'm back on agnus castus to help sort out my hormones and I'm going to start charting again soon (I keep forgetting when I wake up!). So I think we're ready to TTC next cycle. I'm not going to worry too much this cycle - if it happens it happens but it's been nice to have some time off.


----------



## firsttimer1

Garnet and Justwaiting - good luck to both of you - X'd fingers for our BFP's!! :)

ickle pand - you can TOTALLY do it and it will be sooooooooooo worth it. We will give you all the encouragement you need!

:)


----------



## Clobo

Hi

*Kas*, how are you?? Not long till the big day, are you getting excited?? :wedding:

*Amanda*, have you tried looking at a Low GI diet?? They recommend it for people with PCOS as often it causes you to be overweight. Im on it as its also supposed to be good at balancing hormones/insulin etc etc. Mainly its high protein, low fat and wholemeal rice, pasta, bread etc. Lots of water and no caffeine or alcohol. Look up online, i did it rigidly for about 2 weeks on the trot before i ovulated naturally for the first time in ages!

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG im sooooooooo excited for it. The hen do weekend is this week - got a cottage in sussex with an indoor pool, CANNOT WAIT!!! so looking forward to being a Mrs its crazy. Nervous though! 

any of you married ladies got any tips or things to avoid lol??!!

How are you cloey? have you started bedding now that the bleeding has stopped? its stopped right? xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

BTW im pretty sure im about to OV which would be when i wud OV if i had not have gotten pregnant. so odd. maybe im wrong though! Not doing tests so cant be sure. xxx


----------



## justwaiting

Hi ladies,
I'm really confused I thought I was ovulating have had lots of ewcm in the last few days and a few pains on my right side(I can usually feel when I o) but my dr just rang me and said on friday 5 days ago my hcg was still at 9 could I possble have o'd that fast? I have been bd every few days for the last week thinking I would be at zero by now and time to get bding again but now I'm confused. Obviously will keep bding as it's fun but I've always been able to tell when I was about to o and this feels like it.
I'm going to the FS on the 2nd of june after 2 mmc in 5 months but am not missing an opportunity for my forever baby.

@First timer - marraige is easy if u don't let it change ur life nothing should change but ur name. Always think before u say something u shouldn't and don't speak at all if u know it's not going to change anything. console when needed, cheer up when needed and laugh. Whether we have kids or not, now and in the end hubby and I will only have each other as the kids will leave home one day so making time for each other is the most important thing. take comfort in the smallest things like that feeling you get when they hold you tight. I love being married and I hope u do too


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for the support ladies! 

I went out for another 2 mile walk last night. I nearly didn't go but I pushed myself and I'm so glad I did.

Clobo, I'm trying to be healthy with my diet and eat lower GI food, but I'm not sticking rigidly to anything. I always fall off the wagon when I try to change the way I eat too much, so I'm trying to make little changes here and there rather than doing it all at once. 

First timer - we've been married for just over a year and I've loved it. I did get a bit down a few months after the wedding because I didn't have a wedding to plan anymore and I really enjoyed that part of it. Just make sure you enjoy the day - any small thing that goes wrong will only spoil the day if you let it. A friend of mine played the bagpipes at our wedding and a couple of months before he told me that one wedding he was due to play at, the sister of the groom died on the morning of the wedding - I'm not sure if they cancelled it or just went ahead with the ceremony. It made me realise that as long as nothing like that happened and that we actually ended up married, then anything else was just a story to tell the grandkids about. The wedding is just a day, a marriage is for a lifetime :)


----------



## firsttimer1

justwaiting - thats really lovely, about marriage. Thanks so much :) Im sorry about all your OV confusion but just keep doing what ur doing and it will happen for you :) besides, trying IS fun lol :)

Thanks icle pand - thats a sad story, i wonder if they went ahead with the wedding. Must have been soooo hard. But ur right, only things like that can change the day. If something small goes wrong - so what!! :) Well done on your walk hun make sure u keep it up! I know what u mean about dieting. I always fall off the wagon if i try ti hard and try to change too much :)


----------



## BritD

I MCd 9 days ago, and I go in for a follow up tomorrow. As long as we get the go ahead we'll be trying again right away


----------



## Clobo

Hi *BritD*, whats your story??

*Justwaiting*, aw chick how confusing, although from the things ive heard and read our bodies have been messed up by the mc and so it takes a while to get back to normal, ive almost stopped bleeding but i kind of have ewcm but tinged with spotting ... very abnormal! Perhaps just carry on with the :sex: for now and your appointment will be soon, if your appt is anything like my first one i was asked a load of questions, sent for blood tests and then given a prescription for clomid!! Ben had already done his sperm analysis which was fine. Really hope they can do something for you quickly :hugs:

*Kas*, wow your hen do sounds fab, hope you have nice weather!! Marriage advice, well it sounds cheesy but Ben and I really are best friends, we have similar interests and make sure that although we have our own lives that we make time for each other!! :kiss: Really hope you are ovulating now, catch that eggy!!

As for me, well i thought id started bleeding again yesterday but i think to be honest its just all the leftover gunk coming out (sorry TMI if you are eating!!), just hoping that my first session of acupuncture goes ok this afternoon and kick starts something!! Going to start the :sex: asap now!!

Massive hugs, i like all this positivity on this thread, I always make sure i save it till last to read!!!!

:hug: xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Good luck BritD :)

Cloey - hope you enjoy it this afternoon, make sure u tell us about it as im very intrigued :)

tmi but the last couple of days ive had tiny bits of clear gunk come out when i go to the loo- i hope this is normal? Its almost like tiny bits of clear balls of glue? sorry for the tmi!!! I think its just a bit of leftover stuff :( no blood etc so i think its ok x


----------



## Clobo

Yep that sounds similar to mine but mine are tinged ... i guess there is a lot in there to get rid of .... i cant believe how long it takes sometimes. I just want to be back to normal again!!

Yes ill be on here later and ill let you know how it goes!!

xxx


----------



## Rocky

Hi ladies, 
I've just finished reading this thread. 
I too have just had my second miscarriage on the weekend after 9 months of trying.

I will def be TTC as soon as I can as I'm not getting any younger. I'm 41 this year, and wondering if mother nature is not on my side for much longer. 

I hope that the 3rd one is quick, so going to try make the most of this "fertile" time. Going on holiday next week, so hopefully things Dont take to long to get back to normal. I usually have only a 23 day cycle. So who knows I maybe luckily and O while away. 

Also hopefully getting referred to specialist, see if they can help. 

Thanks ladies for starting this great thread.


----------



## ickle pand

Rocky have you thought about charting your temperatures and other fertile signs on a site like fertility friend? That will help you to pin point if and when you ovulate and also when the best time for baby making sex is. It's a bit complicated to begin with but FF has tutorials to help you work out what you're doing and there's plenty of women on here who chart who can help you out if you get stuck.

HTH


----------



## Rocky

Thank you Ickle Pand

That's good advice. I will take a look at that sight. 
I has been taking temp, but a little confussed what it all means. So hopefully that will help. 

Thanks again


----------



## firsttimer1

good luck rocky - this is a great thread for positive vibes :)

Ive just realised that im TOTALLY expecting to get pregnant this month. As i got pregnant last time the first time of trying, ive not considered anything else this time. So im trying to mentally prepare myself for if i dont get pregnant this month - but so far its not working. I just keep thinking i will..... not good. I think im going to be disappointed! :(


----------



## Rocky

Firstimer1 

Thanks for your good wishes. 

Please try not to worry, but stay positive. Every woman is different and you just might be one of the lucky ones who will conceive straight away. 

They say that it's not common to miscarry back to back. 

My sister had a baby, lost one and then got preggers the very next month and now she is 24 weeks along. So it does happen. 

Good luck for your wedding. 

Also, Ickle Pand, thanks for your recommendation for the fertility sight. Have signed up and ready to start temp tomorrow morning. 

&#58389;


----------



## Clobo

Morning

Welcome *Rocky*, so sorry to hear about your two losses but good luck on the temping, I do it too, put a link in your sdignature and we can see and help you along??

Ive heard if you have one mc then you are 80% sure to go on to have a good pregnancy the next time too. So there is hope for us all!! I have friends who conceived straight away too, lets hope we are all lucky too.

Kas, you are VERY lucky to have conceived the first time trying, it shows that your sperm and eggs are good, tubes are working etc etc and so no reason why its shouldnt happen again soon, if it doesnt happen this time then it WONT be long!!! :hugs:

Have a fab hen weekend this weekend and forget all about TTC!!

I had my acupuncture last night, it was really good, he asked me LOADS of questions, some really random ones, kept feeling my pulse and looked at my tongue, I said i was a really hot person but with cold feet and he told me to wear warm woolly socks all the time if possible!! Then he asked all about TTC and MC and then started with the needles, some in fleshy bits of my hands and feet, ankles and one in between my eyes (ew!). Then i lay there for 10 minutes and then he took them out and off i went!!

He was so positive, said i was really young (32!) and there was lots of things he could do and Id be having a baby soon!!!! Im feeling a lot more positive and actually feel a lot cooler than normal today!! Im going back on Monday!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck with the temping Rocky. If you get lost with it all, come back here and I'm sure between myself, Clobo, and any other charting chicks we can help you out :)

I started temping again this morning, my temp was quite low for me when I compared it to my other charts so I'm hoping today is O day :)

Clobo - Thanks for telling us about the accupuncture. What exactly does he expect it to do for you? I know a few people who've had it for pain relief or a pinched nerve but I'm not sure how it helps fertility. I'm facinated by it though!

First Timer - try to just concentrate on your wedding and forget about TTC for now, of course I hope you get a honeymoon baby but just enjoy your big day. You will have enough stress without stressing over testing etc.


----------



## Rocky

Thanks girls, 

Just a question as I am new here, how do you attach a ticker? 
And the temp chart to your signature? 

Also very keen to true acupuncture. Was reading a really long thread last night. All very positive. 

I am also really hot. I get alot of night sweats. And have cold feet too! 
Weird!!!!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Yes i think you should give it a go!! He said it helps with things like blood flow and energy flow and this helps things like thickening the lining, encouraging ovulation and reducing stress!! Im really hoping it works!! Yes ive read a lot of good things too! Lets hope i have a success story soon!

Right, attaching a link to your chart .... on FF go to "Sharing" and then halfway down there is one called "Get Code" copy the BBCode starting "{url= ......." and then go to BnB and User CP, then Edit Signature and paste what you have copied in here

Then to attach a ticker ... go to FF and "Sharing" then "Tickers" and add a new TTC ticker .... customise it and then it will give you another code ... again copy the BBCode and paste as a separate line on your signature!!
Hope it works!!

As for me, i went to the doctors today as have had wierd discharge, doctor did an internal examination and actually pulled out some clots ..... she gave me penicillin incase of infection .... i just want this to be over with now :cry:

Massive hugs xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

My BBT thermometer stopped working this morning :( Its not just the battery either. Where did you get your thermometers, if you use them? I got mine from Boots a few years ago now, but I can't find it on their website now so I'm wondering if they still do them or not.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

I got mine from Boots earlier in the year, they probably have them in the bigger branches and i think it was over by the HPTs and OPKs etc. Otherwise you can get them online, ill have a look i remember someone posting a thread the other day saying they got loads of stuff really cheap ..... give me a mo ... 

... it was called SME-FERTILITY

https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/ovulation-tests/digital-basal-body-thermometer.html

Although it says out of stock, you can probably find them elsewhere online too, ill have a look in a mo as i want to get one to have as back up in case mine breaks!! Here is another website i have heard people talk about ....

https://www.accessdiagnostic.co.uk/acatalog/New_Basal_Boby_Temperature_Thermometers.html

Ive just ordered a thermo and some ov tests .... *use coupon SP5 to get 5% off!!*

xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Clobo, I got one from Boots so I'm happy again. It's different to my old one - it had a base unit with a small probe to put under your tongue and it kept a record of your temps for 120 days but since I just put the info into FF any way that doesn't really matter.


----------



## firsttimer1

hi ladies,

just a quick note to let you all know im just back from my hen do and it was AMAZING!! such good fun :) Think im oving tho so defo the night tonight haha :)

will come on here properly tomo xxx mwah xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya Kas

Glad you had a good time! Did they do anything mean to you?? 

Catch up tomorrow and in the meantime get on with the :sex:

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Cloey! We had a cottage with an indoor pool so the girls organised a big hawaiin style party which was amazing. Swimming at midnight really clears the head haha :) It was sooooo fun. They played this game where i had to answer questions about my partener - but the witches made up what he said!!! so they kept saying i was wrong and had to do a shot... which i did... but i knew i was right hahaha! Was such fun :)

Im getting soooo confused as to whether ive OV'd or not. I thought i had but now not sure. I dont temp or anthing. Guess will just have to wiat and see ;0)

One week 3 days until the wedding whoop whoop!

any news with any of you? anyone Oving? AF? anything? I guess if im going to have an AF it could be anytime from next week as i think thats four weeks after.... just want to know one way or another!!!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Sounds like you had a fab time chick!!

FF says i ovulated on sunday, just hope its not a phantom one caused by my PCOS!!

Not long till your wedding, I bet you are soooo excited!!

xxxx


----------



## Garnet

Any news from anyone yet? I stopped bleeding from my MC for a day or so then I been having little blood almost everyday. Last time I stopped bleeding two weeks or so after this time it is almost a month...


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

I am very sorry for your loss hopefully things will go great for you this time, we started trying in march. got it the first time and lost it on April 26th, I am RH- and they gave me the roHgam shot they said it lasts 3 months well my feance said well if it lasts for that long lets try now so it will still be in your system and your blood wont harm the baby so i said ok, but last blood test 5-5-11 and was a 3, and AF hasnt came yet I stoped tracking for ov and stoped marking the calender on the days we bd. it was my 21st bday on the 23 and i tested just because i didnt feel like i was going to start and low and behold i got a very faint bfp, twice that day and every day since then, today my digital showed bfp and will get my blood work in tomorrow to know for sure. so hopefully good luck to you and your soon to be hubby and tons of baby dust to you and every one else on here i know i still have my fingers crossed for you and myself.


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations myprincessb!

I just got my cross hairs on FF so I'm now 3DPO. Would love to get pregnant again straight away but I guess only time will tell. I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much so I won't be to disappointed when AF arrives. I think the first AF after the m/c will be hard enough.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Amanda

Ooh exciting!! I too got my crosshairs and am 4 dpo .... im just hoping its a real one and not a phantom one like last time!! Even so im hoping if it is a phantom one then it wont be long as im deffo getting ovulation pains!!

I think its actually good to let your body go through one cycle after your mc anyway, with all the bleeding i have had im sure my lining wont bne nice and thick for anything to implant anyway, we havemt :sex: at all so there is no chance for me but ill be glad to start a new cycle, with clomid and get going with things in a few weeks time!!

Good luck ladies and congratulations Princess

:dust:

xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Ooh Amanda, i meant to say, ive read that you are only supposed to take agnus castus from cd 1 up to ovulation ... then stop and then start again on cd 1 again when you are certain you arent pregnant. Perhaps do some research online and see but im sure thats what i read.

:hug: xxx


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies

I've had 4 highs now on my fertility monitor so hoping to ovulate soon. I am a little worried though as the lines on my stick this morning seem to be less of a high than yesterdays but I guess my hormones are probably a little less stable at the minute.

We are going all out to try and get pregnant again asap, I'm actually starting to worry that we may be pinning our hopes on it a little too much. It's even worse as we have just found out my SIL is pregnant and only a few weeks behind what I would have been. It really hurts that we are going to have a constant reminder of our little blueberry and by getting pregnant again straight away we hope it will hurt less. At the moment I don't know how we will cope if it takes another 8 months. 

The uncertainty of TTC really gets me down which I know really isn't healthy but I want a baby sooooo badly :(


----------



## Clobo

Hi Laura

Aw chick, I always think of mine as my little blueberry too, i cant eat them now!

Its good to start trying again but try to stay realistic, its good that your cycles seem to be fairly normal now if you are almost ovulating on cd13, thats brilliant and is half the battle to be honest!! You are halfway there!!

xxx


----------



## lauraemily17

Thanks Clobo. I can't eat Blueberries any more either!! Think I'll be naming my next one after something I don't eat!!

My Mum keeps telling me to take it easy and not get my hopes up, it will happen eventually and our baby will be so very special which is so true.

As horrible as it is for us all to have to go through this we will appreciate our babies os much more and be so very grateful.

I know some people who have had babies so easily and although they clearly love them I they're not grateful for the little miracles they have created and take it for granted. It makes me sad.


----------



## ickle pand

That's exciting that we're both in the 2WW Clobo. Hopefully we'll both be moving on to the 1st tri forum together this month too :) I know what you mean about letting your body go through a cycle before TTC again. I was really in 2 minds about it, but in the end we decided to just see what happens. I'm thinking that if my lining isn't thick enough then any fertilised eggs won't implant so it can't hurt to try. 

We haven't BD'd much since the m/c. To start with it was me, but now I'm feeling better about it all, and DH doesn't have to look after me I think he only just letting himself think about what we've lost and it's getting to him more than he'll let on to me. He's really not good about talking about his feelings!

I've read up about agnus castus and different people have different opinions, but I've read that it can beef up your progesterone levels and help avoid a miscarriage if you take it during the 2WW. I think I'll keep taking it as is, until I get a BFP and then I'll wean myself off it this time. I stopped cold turkey last time and I can't help wonder if that made a difference.


----------



## firsttimer1

GARNET - I HOPE YOUR SPOTTING HAS NOW STOPPED? 

myprincessB - CONGRATULATIONS! Thats is very good news indeed. YAY! :)

ive been bedding lots so now very excited - but realistic. My mc started 4 weeks ago so my AF could be at any point now i guess! My cycles used to be 37 days long tho so NO idea now.. xxx


----------



## Garnet

I realize that I started taking Angus Castus after my last MC and it seem to regulate me into my next cycle. I didn't take it this time and so it maybe that is why it is all wacky...


----------



## firsttimer1

i dont track my ovulation etc - but if im cycle day 29 (using MC as first day) then im prob in 2ww as well right? 

I know nothing is for sure - i may not even have OV'd!

If we dont get pregnant this month, shall we all keep using this thread for support next month? seen as were all in similar boat and with close timings?

xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

Im deffo not going to be in 1st tri anytime soon, i now dont think i ovulated yet althought hopefully it will be soon, my temps have been really low all weekend so far!! Oh well, besides we havent :sex: since i got my BFP!! Im still bleeing unfortunately and i have an infection so have to take more antibiotics next week ..... :grr:

Kas, bet you are looking forward to your wedding day!! We had Bens sisters wedding yesterday and it was a lush day .... here are some piccys to get you in the mood!!

Massive hugs people, lets hope we are due for some good news soon xxxx
 



Attached Files:







_DSC0133.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 9









_DSC0163.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 12









_DSC0282.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## firsttimer1

OMG cloey - what beautiful colours! It looks beautiful! I really cant wiat for my own now. this time next week i will be a married women - cant wiat :)

Thats really crap news about ur infection hun. So the bleeding just started up again after having stopped? is it like spotting? Its good u know its an infection and are getting it sorted now. And its likely none of us will have our BFPs this month... but here is to next! xxx

keep us updated on how ur doing hun :( hope it all clears up for you asap xxx


----------



## Clobo

Morning Kas and all

Well the bleeding didnt really stop, its only lke spotting when i wipe really and i just wear a panty liner just in case. At least its not horrible gunk now, the lady was going to refer me for a scan to check all is gone but i havent had a letter yet and that was a week ago, they dont ever seem to feel any urgency!! Will get my antibiotics on tuesday and get those going!! This is really getting on my nerves now!!

Anyway, hope you have a lovely wedding week!! Are you going on honeymoon straight after?? Cant wait to see piccys!!! xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Firsttimer - you must be so excited about the wedding now! It's my brother's wedding on Saturday too, I don't know why I didn't twig that you were the same day earlier. I hope you both have a wonderful day. Looking forward to hearing all about it.

Clobo - I feel so sorry for you that you're having all these complications. I bet you just want it over and done with, so that you can start to move forward. I hope you're feeling better soon.

I'm still not sure when exactly I O'd, I'm either on 6 or 7DPO. I did think about getting a progesterone test done but since there's only a day in it, that won't help that much. I'm just going to tough it out and test on Thursday which will be 9 or 10 DPO. I've been feeling really nauseous and bloated today, which I'm hoping is a good thing. I've been obsessively comparing charts on FF lol! It's going to be a long wait until Thursday I think :)


----------



## ickle pand

I just looked at my chart overlay for this cycle and last cycle (where I got pregnant) and the temps are almost identical (well the ones that are there) and I O'd both times on CD27. Trying so hard not to get my hopes up.


----------



## firsttimer1

cloey - have u got your antibiotics hun? u start today? Hope it stops soon for you hunni. Then you can get bedding for next month whoop whoop :) We are having a week at home following the wedding to just enjoy being married; then were off to the maldives a week later... cant wiat! will defo post some piccie of the day ;) Im now cycle day 33 and no AF. im usually a 37 day cycle so expecting her around the wedding... 

ickle - thats funny its your bro's wedding too. where are they getting married?? xx lets Xd for sunshine! and good luck on your charting xxx


----------



## Peacasso

Hi all, just wanted to share my story with all of you guys after reading this thread. I fell pregnant around and miscarried on the 24th May (my little bean was 6 weeks 4 days). Was one of the saddest experiences in my life. Miscarried naturally but had to go to the hospital for a scan and blood tests a couple of times. Was really excited as it was our 1st baby and I hadn't been trying that hard at getting pregnant, probably could say we were NTNP. Only BD 3x that month and hadn't paid attention to ovulation dates... so we were really lucky.

Like all of you guys, me and my hubbie wanted to try straight away. He is unfortunately away through the week at the moment with work so as soon as I stopped bleeding, we got down to it! I have bought some OPK kits and tried them out yest and today (think I'm only 9 days since beginning to miscarry). Thought I make as well have a go with them, but said to my OH I dont want to make BD a clinical, military operation that we only do when I'm Ov.

I'm not even sure I will Ov between the miscarriage and AF, only because... by my calculations I should have been Ov around the time I miscarried. Could even be something to do with miscarrying? Who knows. 

Will keep you all posted on progress!

GL with getting married Kas - I got married last yr in June in Scotland, had a ceremony outside next to a loch.... must say it was an absolutely amazing day. My tips for the day would definitely be:

Dont Stress! Little things may not go as planned but focus on why you are there and most importantly, getting married to the one you love.

Take a little bit of time out of the day with yr OH to take in the atmosphere and surroundings. I cant stress enough how quickly the day goes by, try and take TO to remember little bits of the day.

Hope it all goes well x


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Kas*, yes getting my antibiotics after work today and start taking them right away .... nobody tells you all these things that happen with a mc do they! I was told it would be like a heavy period .... well im going to tell the FS on the 13th June that ive had major pains, painkillers, two lots of antibiotics and over 4 weeks of bleeding! :grr:

Sorry for the rant!! Im going to the gym agfter work tonight, need to keep fit for holiday in 3 weeks and perhaps bring on either ovulation if i havent already or the :witch:!!

4 days to go, ill be thinking of you ... its supposed to be a sunny weekend isnt it!! Wow the Maldives will be LUSH!!

Hi *Pea*, so sorry to hear about your loss, it is such a sad thing to go through you are right. Just hope that you are able to conceive as easily again, dont try and predict what will happen this cycle, if ive learned anything from myself and the others on here that there is no logic to it at all :shrug:

:dust: xxx


----------



## want2beamam

Hi all I have just joined. I have just had a miscarriage last week : (


So sorry for everyones loss,im hoping that by christmas we will all have little bumps!I'm trying to be positive and think we gotvpregnant which is a miracle in itself. We are hoping to try straight away.when I was first told that i had def miscarried my first reaction was I never want to go through that agqin,but my head cleared after a couple of days I thought I would risk that all again for a change of having our baby. just wondering what everyone's thoughts are?

Xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hi, want2beamam, I'm so sorry for your loss, it's so good that you are thinking positively and I totally agree, we can't garuntee that it won't happen to us again but the odds are that it won't, and we will appreciate the end result, our beautiful babies, all the more for it!

We just have to keep on going :dust: xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hi, want2beamam, I'm so sorry for your loss, it's so good that you are thinking positively and I totally agree, we can't garuntee that it won't happen to us again but the odds are that it won't, and we will appreciate the end result, our beautiful babies, all the more for it!

We just have to keep on going :dust: xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Firsttimer - he's getting married up here, in Aberdeenshire. I hope the weather holds out for them and for you :)


----------



## firsttimer1

LADIES!

our wedding was 100% perfect, amazing! sun shone all day :) were off to maldives on sunday, cant wiat ;)

also got another present on actual wedding day - af!! Im actually ok as some remaining tissue cam out.... i thought af may visit as im now sure i didnt ov after the mc. Period is slightly heavier than norm. 

of course this means.... HONEYMOON BABY HERE WE COME! were away for 2 weeks so we shall mk sure we take full advantage and try to catch that egg LOL

any news from you all? xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Glad to hear the wedding went well. My brothers went well too :)

I really hope you get a honeymoon baby - that would be perfect wouldn't it?

My AF started on sat too so we're cycle buddies lol! We didn't really try properly last time so looking forward to throwing everything into trying this cycle :)


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

Yay, congratulations, Im so glad your wedding went well and you enjoyed your day, I hope you have a lush honeymoon!!

Sorry to hear the :witch: came for both of you, well at least you are back to normal cycles now and can try properly this time without worry. :dust:

As for me, i had a scan yesterday to make sure everything was out as id been bleeding for so long and they said there was a tiny bit of lining in there that should come out when i get my next period, they also saw some nice follicles in there and my temps have dipped right down today, just hope i ovulate and then I can start the clomid in a few weeks!! Yay!!

Also, got "back on the horse" last night :sex:!! It didnt hurt at all, phew!! Im back in the game baby!!

:hug: xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Glad to hear you're on the mend and back in the game Clobo. Hope you get a good temp spike tomorrow, and who knows, if you do O you might have BD'd in time to catch this egg :) Good luck!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Sorry to just jump in but reading everything from all of you has made me feels so much better. I just quit bleeding from mc two days ago and we already bd twice. We are ntnp and after two mc in a year I am really hoping to finally get a sticky bean. Good luck to everyone I hope everyone gets that lil sticky bean soon!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Amanda, yep you never know, im just going to wait for the :witch: and then start the clomid! It would be god to ovulate and get on with it though!! Had acupuncture again today as well and he did loads of fertility stuff! 

Sorry that the witch came for you, what cd do you tend to ovulate??

Mama, Im so sorry that you have had two mc, i cant imagine having to go through all this again :cry: but its really good that you are back to it chick.

:dust:


----------



## firsttimer1

amanda (ickle) - YAY were date buddies how fun. Lets hope we both get heaps of baby dust! :) How long are your cycles hun? mine are long - 37 days providing the MC has not changed anything. so guess i will OV around day 19?

so glad ur brothers day went amazing as well. Its hard after a wedding, feel quite depressed LOL xxx

cloey - thats fab ur bk in the game :) haha x so have you got to wait for another AF to start trying again if there is still tissue? I think i didnt ov because of left over tissue - tho that is just a guess... im actually glad i had AF as im properly going to go for it lol!

Mama of 4 n 1 - - sending u loads of luck for a sticky bean, u deserve one! xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Kas, i love your new ticker!! Go for it girl, and Amanda too!! You need to change your status now!!

Yep im waiting for my next period, id rather start afresh i think!! Whats the betting that the :witch: arrives just as i go on holiday in two weeks!!

Im tired, Bens out tonight so think ill go read my book in bed in a bit!! xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

I O'd the last 2 cycles on CD27, and my cycle are an average of 36 days long but I'm trying a new regime with the agnus castus, I'm upping my dose from CD4-8 to sort of mimic clomid in the hope that it shortens my cycles. Someone I've been chatting to on the PCOS support forum I'm on tried it and it really helped her. 

I really must look into acupuncture in this area, I'm keen to try it.

Throwing yourself into TTC will hopefully take you mind off the post wedding blues.


----------



## firsttimer1

so amanda, our af was same day and we both have long cycles - fingers crossed for BFP around the same time!

cloey - where are u goin on hols in 2 weeks? just be prepared for af, and remember, its a good thing! :)

the wedding blues are horrible. it was such an amazin day that i just want to keep reliving it!! xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hi

*Amanda*, PCOS is evil isnt it!! Good luck with the agnus castus, really hope it works for you, i cant wait to pop my little white baby pills again!! Yes go for the acupuncture, he sounds so positive when i meet him and its so relaxing it has to be helping in some way!!

*Kas*, aw wedding blues are rubbish, you have your honeymoon to look forward to and then your baby which hopefully wont be very far away!! Yep i dont think ive ever looked forward to the :witch: so much!! We are going to Ibiza, I cant wait!!

Busy day at work today and i need to go to town at lunch and get my red wig for my Cilla Black costume for our 80's disco on saturday!!! Hope you are all ok??

xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

It really is Clobo, especially the fertility issues, although the extra hair and spots aren't great either. I'm really looking forward to being able to the meds I was taking before we TTC to deal with the hirsuitism again, but that's still a long way away. I saw an offer on Groupon for 90% off 6 IPL treatments on 3 small areas and I really wish I'd taken it up now.

I've got an 80's party in a few weeks too! I'm really looking forward to it. I got my old crimpers from my parents house so I'm going to give them a go at the weekend. They take an age to warm up compared to straighteners though lol!


----------



## firsttimer1

CILLA BLACK? ahhhhhhhhhhhhh i love it! hve you got big shoulder pads too lol? Have fun!

girls what is PCOS? im getting worried as im not on anything or doing anything - just having sex LOL! X


----------



## ickle pand

PCOS is polycystic ovary syndrome this link explains it better than I could myself :)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polycystic_ovary_syndrome

Feel free to ask questions about it though x


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I wish I knew what cycle day I am but have not had AF yet after miscarriage.

Kas- do you have wedding pics posted? I really hope you get a honeymoon baby. How cool would that be? Fx for you!

I just got a phone call that a really close friend with PCOS is pregnant. I want to be there for her so bad and be part of the excitement but it is so hard. She has the same due date that I had and it makes it that much worse. She has asked me to go to scan with her and I'm not sure I can but don't know how to tell her. Any suggestions?


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

*Kas*, dont worry, you've only been trying 2 months, most people with PCOS try for years without getting anywhere without drugs mostly because they have such long irregular periods ..... you are at the beginning, lots of :sex: is the answer at the moment ..... you managed to get pregnant straight away and if you are having regular cycles then i dont think you have anything to worry about chick!! You'll be preggo again in no time!!

Well i cant find a red wig, so i may have to change my mind as the red hair kind of makes the outfit really ... i do have shoulder pads though, going to a fancy dress shop on the way home to see what they have there!!

*Mama*, its horrible waiting isnt it, hopefully it wont be too long chick and you'll be at it again in no time!! Does your friend know that you are trying and have been through a mc?? I think perhaps now might be the time to tell her and say that you are very pleased for her but that if there is someone else she can take to her scan that you would appreciate it as it would bring back too many memories. I told most people now our saga and it means people appreciate what im going through a lot more. I dont think you are being unreasonable at all.

*Amanda*, good link, it affects everyone differently doesnt it, i dont have problems with being overweight or the hirsuitism but i have terrible skin (that has thankfully calmed down a lot!) and the really long cycles :grr:

These babies better be worth it :rofl:

xxxx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Clubo- she knows but she is in so much excitement about conceiving herself that I think she forgot about what I am going through. I told her I am truly sorry but I can't go with her, I am not emotionally ready for anything like that. It does not seem to be getting any easier at this moment with everyone talking about how happy they ate for her. I am happy for her I just can't deal with it right now especially with her having the same due date. It's sad to say but I am jealous.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks for the link amanda and extra info cloey - its nice to know what people are finally on about! Yes i dont think its for me. I got pregnant first time last time; and only now trying for first month as 99% didnt OV after mc. Its nice to know options tho incase this time it doesnt come so easily. 

Mama - yes i cant agree more, it would be too hard to see a scan at the moment and you need to be honest about it. Just enforce how happy you are for her; but that you still have alot of personal grief and are just not ready to see a scan etc so soon. She will totally understand. And jealousy is a legitimate feeling; its not always a bad thing. If you were not slightly jealous i wud wonder whats wrong with you LOL! A friend just announced she is three and a half months pregnant and altho im extremeley happy for them- their baby will always be a reminder of what we lost, because i wud have been exactly three and a half months pregnant too 

xxx best of luck to you - kp us updated xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Just a quick one from me as im at work ... boo!!

Mama, I agree with Kas, you need to tell her, all its doing at the moment is causing you more stress and worry and Im sure she will understand. Yes I feel exactly the same too, there are several girls on here that are my friends and they are more or less the same number of weeks as me and it is a reminder of what would have been .... of course im happy for them but im jealous too. It does get easier with time though I promise.

So when do you go on honeymoon Kas?? Sunday? Lush!!!

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Yep im off on sunday to the maldives cant wait :) Today is prob the last day i can be on here until i return - so about 2 weeks 2 days away! Make sure this thread keeps going so we can all test together / record AFs arrivals / whatever the case may be at end of month!

Have a good couple of weeks ladies, will chat when im bk and nice and brown haha!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## kgriffin

hey, i misscarried on may 26th and just stopped bleeding 2 days ago, we are ttc right away and BD'd 2 nights ago, it was "supposed" to be the day before my O, so who knows what will happen. However, my hcg is still at 23, and i need 2 more labs to know whats going on, but i think if you are physically and emotionally ready to start, you can. my doctor said it was ok to try right away since it was a natural m/c


----------



## Clobo

Kas, have a fabulous honeymoon, bring the sun back with you!! :plane:

Kate, hi there, im so sorry about your loss, how many weeks pregnant were you?? Have you been TTC for long? Whats your story?? 

Yes i think you know when you are ready, we dont want to waste any more time do we, i want to get going asap that i get my period and can take the clomid again!!

Hope you all are having nice weekends, we are going to the pub for a :wine:

xxx


----------



## brookettc3

Hi all ... I am just miscarrying right now It was really hard for a couple of days but I think I am coming to terms with it and can think about trying again I was 4 1/2 weeks found out when I was 3weeks 1 day my husband wants to start trying again right away but I think we will NTNP this month and start actively TTC next month. I know I can never ever replace what I lost however I just really need a sticky bean.


----------



## kgriffin

my story - ttc for 4 months, mc at 5-7 weeks (still waiting on results) trying to stop feeling sorry for myself. ugh. i may have to get the d+c, should know by end of next week, stil have not been offered an US!


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Brooke*, im so sorry for what you are going through, its hideous isnt it ... however I guess its our bodies way of telling us that something isnt right, thats what helped me get through it, and its happened early which is a good thing ... I agree that you should NTNP this cycle and then get back on that horse .... for me the and most of the girls on this thread i think we are throwing ourselves back into it because we want a baby and thats the only way we will get one :hugs:

*Kate*, well thats good that you conceived on month 4 ... brilliant news, now you know that things are working and can get to the right place at the right time. As i said above its our bodies way of sorting something out that isnt quite right ... next time we will have lovely sticky beans!! As for getting you sorted now ... id demand an US to make sure everything has gone although if you have stopped bleeding and your hcg is pretty low now then im sure everything is fine.

*As for me*, Im looking forward to a fun weekend, shopping today, 80's disco later and then chilling tomorrow .... hopefully ill ovulate at some point too!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## MamaDee

Hi ladies I'm sorry to hear about everyone's losses :hugs: I wanted to say hello! I am finishing up bleeding from my 1st m/c that began on monday. I am feeling super eager to try again right away. I''m hoping you ladies can offer some tips as to what I can expect of this cycle. My hcg dropped very quickly and I believe I will have a completely negative test by tomorrow or monday latest. Is that when would be considered cd1? Or was cd 1 the first day bleeding began? Also, have any of you been told not to try right away? and chose not to listen... :blush: My dr didn't say anything but the I asked the nurse when cd 1 would be and she didn't give me an answer, she just said we don't want you trying this cycle, it is best to wait until you get your period and then you can try again. Since my m/c happened earlier than later and I feel like my hcg is gone quickly I don't understand the need to wait an entire cycle for af and then begin to try, any real reasons why I shouldn't?


----------



## brookettc3

MamaOfOne- Thank you for asking those questions I am wondering the same. Fertilityfriend.com says that the first day of bleeding is cd1 so thats what I am counting on. I think I will be trying this month but I say NTNP just because I am not going to use OPK's or anything so maybe its TTC but not going insane over it. Thats how I got pregnant this time so I feel when you stop "trying" is when it happens. :) I hope I O this month


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Well, from what I have read from other peoples experiences and my own I dont think there is anything that you can expect, I imagine if you have a very early mc then your body would get back to normal more quickly .... i would count the first day of bleeding and cd 1 as you dont really know anything different. However your body has been through a huge change and anything could happen.

I think they tell you to wait one cycle to get your body back to normal and also because if you did fall pregnant then its harder to date the pregnancy. Im NTNP this cycle and waiting for my next one to take my clomid so I know whats going on!!

Brooke, i totally agree its when you stop stressing and thinking about it so much that it actually happens but its easier said than done!! 

Think positive ladies, we will be back trying again in no time!! xxx


----------



## brookettc3

Clobo- It really is easier said than done... I am already going insane waiting to O... I will know when I am anyways due to the O pain i get so really I dont think I can NTNP haha Everytime I get that pain I cant resist jumping on my husband.... ;)


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I was bad this weekend, went out for a few drinks and over did it trying to drink away the pain. Still feel like crap 2 days later. Woke up this morning nauseous :sick: & my belly is still bloated from the MC, depressing to still feel pregnant although I know it's mostly to my over doing it Saturday night. We have :sex: 5 times since the MC but I am sure I have still not O since. Wishing this month would just fly by so I would know what's going on with my body again. Has anyone came into the TWW this month? I wish the best of luck to you all and many sticky beans.

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Aw Mama, i had that for a while too, boobies were bigger and i felt bloated, its very sad :cry: But you are doing the right thing ... keep going with the :sex: and enjoy it, im sure you will ovulate soon! As for alcohol, i overdid it n saturday too, im such a lightweight these days!!

So im no longer NTNP and just preventing!! FS said i wasnt to get pregnant this cycle as i still have a few retained products and i have to ask for a scan about cd 4/5 to check its all come out and if so i can take my clomid!!

FS said the clomid helps with not only the eggys but al the hormones and implantation and all sorts, I wonder whether thats perhaps a factor in my mc as i wasnt on the clomid when i conceived!! Lets hope it helps next time!!

xxx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Clobo- Good luck with everything, I have heard very good things about the Clomid. So sorry you still have to go through this. I am very much enjoying the :sex:, don't know what is going on this month but I am loving at least that portion of it :blush:.


----------



## Chelsea .x.

i miscarried naturally on the 7th may and stopped bleeding about 11 days after that we started trying again a week after i stopped bleeding and i guess its called NTNP as i have no idea when i am ovulating or anything, its just so frustrating not knowing !! i started to spot like a pinky brown colour on the 5th june (sunday) only the morning, then nothing till tuesday morning but only slight blood then nothing till thursday morning like a brown colour! ( too much info Sorry!!) so i have no idea what to make of anything thats going on with my body!!!!

BabyB2011 :angel:


----------



## Chelsea .x.

Just to finish that last post - the bleeding has completely stopped now!!!!


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Chelsea .x.- So sorry for your loss... I have no idea when I will ovulate either, I used the first day of the bleeding from my MC for my ticker. It sucks to not know what is going on with our bodies. Best of luck to you.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I got a positive on an OPK digital and a positive on a non digital OPK today so ovulation is off a little after MC. Sad part is DH is out of town for two days :( hoping that since we BD yesterday there might still be a chance. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## brookettc3

:( well I won't be trying for a while the doctor just called with my results and they went from 49-60 since I was in the ER so he said I will most likely need a d&c to remove what Wont come out.


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Oh Brooke, what a nightmare ... I hope you are ok, I think that if there is a next time then I will be having the D&C to start with, my process is taking forever and i cant do this again. Take care of yourself and hopefully if they do need to do it that they can get it over with sooner than later :hugs:

Mama, even though hubby is away its really good news that you ovulated and shows that your cycles dont seem to be affected too much. Hopefully that one :sex: did the trick!!

As for me, I really hope i ovulate soon so my period comes when i get back from holiday and i can have my scan and then hopefully onto a proper TTC cycle again!! Still waiting though ....

:dust:


----------



## laura_2010

oooh luv the coloured text how you do that?x


----------



## Clobo

*There is a button just above the bit where you are typing with a black line and an A, if you click on the drop down menu arrow it will bring up all the colours, usually i type first and then highlight the bits i want in a different colour and then click on a pretty colour!!

Have fun xxx*


----------



## laura_2010

Aww thanks... luving it... makes it look alot cooler! :coolio:


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo, I hope you O soon so that you can start TTC again, or at least that if this cycle is anovulatory that AF comes soon. Are you going down the natural route again this time?

I'm currently on CD12. I'm waiting to start using the OPK's I've got but I suppose I should start soon. I've O'd anytime between CD18 and 27 in the cycles I've been temping so it's anyone's guess when this one is going to come! I don't think I'm going to use OPK's every month, just use up the ones I've got. It's too much hassle worrying about when to test so that you don't waste any tests. Temping's much easier lol!


----------



## Clobo

Hi Amanda

_I hate the having to hold in your pee in, i used to use FMU but apparently you body doesnt generally produce the right hormones untill the afternoon so the best time to test is about 6pm in the evening! Im using my internet cheapy OPKs as at the moment ive got Ov pains and the right cervix and cm!! Really hope i ovulate now so ive missed my chance to get preggo and can then get back on the  next week on holiday, dont want to have to use protection, yuk!!_

Hmmm, yes thats quite a large window you have there, yes see what the OPKs say this time if you have some left and hopefully you wont need any more cos you'll be preggo!!!! Good luck, just make sure you have loads of :sex:, that was my FS main advice to be honest!!

How is everyone else?? Lucky old Kas is on her honeymoon, i cant wait for holiday :plane:

xxx


----------



## kgriffin

Brooke - my levels went UP after m/c too. it eventually sorted itself out and now my levels went to 12 from 47, hopefully u dont need d + c, as they told me the same


----------



## brookettc3

Thank guys for your help with knowing what to expect 
Yesterday after my doctor told me I would probably need a d&c I started stressing out and I think that did the trick I started bleeding and cramping again and a "clot" came out and I just "felt" better and today my temps dropped to what the are normally while waiting for ovulation!! :)


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Oh Brooke that sounds like one of the days that I had, i had a few days of cramping and clotting and i think that got most of it out. Are they going to scan you to make sure too??

Take care of yourself chick :hugs:


----------



## brookettc3

I had only one or these days on Thursday I believe but other than that just spotting and mo cramps... I don't know yet I was wrong about my appt fday it's tomorrow at 1 so I will let you know what she says. I am just anxious to be normally again.


----------



## brookettc3

So I was right about my feeling the doctor told me I am officially not pregnant anymore... sad but a relief that I dont have to feel all those symptoms anymore and that I can start ttc next month. She told me not to try for 2-3 cycles but I dont think I need to wait... idk


----------



## SatansSprite

I lost my baby 3 days ago, but I think that as soon as I physically heal, and get an OK from the doc, the OH and I are going to start trying quickly. I was 18 weeks, but I passed everything on my own with no medical intervention so I think I should be ok to start trying once my bleeding stops.

Crazy me even went and ordered some IC sticks today for when we do start, cause I want it to be ASAP we do start, I think I need to in order to start healing emotionally.


----------



## Clobo

Oh Satansprite I think I remember you from the First Tri section, im SO sorry to hear about your loss, I cant imagine what you are going through .... i totally agree that the best way to get over this is to be able to start trying again ....

Im waiting for my next period and a scan to make sure all retained products are out and then we can go full steam ahead ... it will be a good feeling to start again :sex:

Use this time in the meantime to take care of yourself and heal physically .... do something nice for yourself :hugs:

xxx


----------



## SatansSprite

I'm still waiting for two appointments in about a week and a half, one with the on-call OB doc who "took care" of things, and one with the midwife. At the time when I was discharged nobody mentioned anything about an ultrasound or anything then, so I don't know if I'm getting one or not. I guess one of the two, OB or midwife, might tell me whether I am or what is going to happen.


----------



## Clobo

I wasnt supposed to have a scan but i had some funny bleeding so doctor recmmended i go and they said there was some retained lining in thre so i cant start trying again till thats out :shrug: typical as i have pcos and long irregular periods i have to make sure i time my scan right so i can start my clomid on cd 5!

Its crazy the things we have to do .... hopefully we will be back TTC again soon!

:dust: xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm excited! I think I'm about to O at nearly the "perfect" time. It's CD15 and I had a lot of EWCM earlier. Just have to wait and see what my temps say in the next couple of days. Just typical that DH is away this weekend. We BD'd last night before he left and I'll just have to wait until he gets home tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Clobo

Hi Amanda

Aw that's great news, yes get some more :sex: as soon as he is back!! Sounds like you are getting back to normal!!

As for me, my temps are all over the place, j can deffo feel ovulation pains but my body doesn't seem to want to release them :grr: 

Kas, you back yet?? Xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Even more exciting - I got cross hairs this morning for CD13, which is just unheard of for me! They're broken ones so I'm not counting my chickens yet, in fact I was thinking that it might turn out that today is my O dip, but even then I'd be over the moon such an early O (well it feels early for me).

Clobo I really feel for you, this has been such a long cycle for you. I just want your AF to start so you can put it to bed and TTC again. xx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I have a question... Could it be possible that I might have ovulated directly after MC? I got a positive OPK last week but yesterday I had pink spotting in the morning and afternoon only when I wiped and got light headed while cleaning. I also went to bed really early because I was feeling drained and got up twice during the night to pee, now today I have a headache. Anyone know if there is any chance I could already be pregnant? I miscarried 6/4 and bled for 4 days.


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

Hmmm, i think id have to say that anything is possible, on the other end of the scale i am on cd 51 now and i think possibly only just ovulating although that is to do with my PCOS ... but it just shows that there is a massive spectrum of things that can happen. Also you can get a psitive OPK when you are pregnant so its possible there were still some pregnancy hormones in your system??

Having said that I really hope this is it for you chick, when are you going to test with an HPT??

Good luck :dust:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Thank you... My levels were back to normal at my appointment on 6/7 so it couldn't have been left over from that. I am going to wait a week and try not to get my hopes up over it. I have other symptoms too so trying not to drive myself crazy with it. My areola on only the right side is darker and bumps are more distinct and I feel bloated again. Trying to just keep my mind of it and have fun with DH till I know for sure.


----------



## SatansSprite

I just have to wait a week now, cause hopefully I can go to the bed and some 'playtime' with OH next tuesday night, as soon as I'm taking these stupid antibiotics I'm on. Well not stupid in that their healing whatever infection, but stupid in that their preventing me from starting to be able to TTC.


----------



## Clobo

Mama, excellent attitude chick .... good luck xxx

Satansprite, i feel your pain, i was on two lots of antibiotics and im sure they messed my body up, happy :sex:

xxx


----------



## SatansSprite

Well my bleeding has pretty much stopped, so I think my cycles are close to picking back up...its just that these meds have a note on the label not to take them while pregnant, so I figure getting preg while on them probably wouldn't be a great thing to do, so...I have to wait till I'm done them, ugh.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I was diagnosed with my second mmc yesterday I will be trying straight after I stop bleeding as I did the last time. Will start charting after my first AF. Good luck all. x


----------



## IrishGirl

Hey girls do you mind if i join you all?Im so very sorry for your loss x x x 
We just suffered and early mc after ttc#2 for 5 and a half years:(It was a huge blow after trying for so long.It was our 2nd injects Iui cycle.I was bleeding really bad on and off for 3 weeks but it eased off and i got a pos opk last friday:)Sending you all tonnes of sticky baby dust x x


----------



## sammy1205

I am. I MC on 06/12 natural. My HCG were 55 should have been about 5w3, the next day they went to 48, they could not see anything on the US in the ER. I am counting 06/12 as CD1, I usually have 27 day cycles. I will be doing the digital OPKs started Monday, don;t excpect anything but we will see. I am keeping my original appt with the OB on 06/29 and will talk to her then. I just need to move on. Ectopic, had surgery 03/01/11, then this GRRRRRR. Well at least it went into the right place this time. DD I got pregnant on the pill and the ectopic too. I am only 36, I seem to get preggo easy, now if it would just stick!
My HPT came back negative this weekend so hopefully the HCG blood draw will be at 0 tommorrow, I won't know until Thursday for sure.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry will comment on everyone else's posts later on when I peel myself off the roof. 

I didn't temp this weekend for one reason or another and didn't do it this morning because I was awake half the night after a really aweful dream, but I just put my supplements into FF and got my crosshairs back for CD13, which means I'm now 11DPO. I had thought that I might have O'd on CD19 so would now be 5DPO, but maybe that was an implantation dip. I *must* temp tomorrow lol! 

Oh and I forgot to say, the reason I thought to put my supplements into FF was because I suddenly had the thought "I'm pregnant". This is probably just wishful thinking, but it really freaked me out. I wasn't thinking about anything TTC or baby related at the time. I might have to POAS tonight just in case.


----------



## mom and ttc

miscarried last tuesday, i stopped beeding on friday. everything was naturally. i was 6w4d and i was told to wait 1 cycle, but i wont. i will have a doctors appointment today to see if my level is back to 0, we will count that day as my first day of my period. 
i will buy ovulation sticks after today, i got pregnant with out first try last time. last time i only used opks this time i will take my temperatur also. good luck


----------



## Inoue

Hi ladies. Pretty much read this thread from the beginning, really interesting read! :winkwink:

I lost my 1st about 3 weeks ago (Hcg was 11 on 5/6), my bleeding stopped on about the 10th so approx 5 days after m/c date. Im just wondering when im counting CD1 from?? Are you doing it from the day you stop bleeding? :shrug:


----------



## brookettc3

Ickle pand- :test: now!!! :) I am keeping my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## kiki04

Inoue said:


> Hi ladies. Pretty much read this thread from the beginning, really interesting read! :winkwink:
> 
> I lost my 1st about 3 weeks ago (Hcg was 11 on 5/6), my bleeding stopped on about the 10th so approx 5 days after m/c date. Im just wondering when im counting CD1 from?? Are you doing it from the day you stop bleeding? :shrug:

I am counting from the day of my d&c cuz it was the first day I started bleeding so to me thats how you track a normal cycle why not now. I could be way wrong but thats my theory :lol:


----------



## firsttimer1

Helloooooo ladddddiiieees :) :) IM BACK! :)

Firstly - welcome to people who have joined whilst i was on honeymoon; and im so sorry for your loses :( this thread was a real inspiration for me whilst going through the MC and the time afterwards when i thought i would never feel 'ok' again - i hope youve found it that way too :)

Cloey - hope your doing okay hun!

Secondly, ickle - TEST TEST TEST GIRL! :)

Thirdly, OMG my honeymoon was amazing. We could not have had a better time - the maldives are out of this world. Highly recommended!!

As you know i dont temp or anything but i knew my OV date was around the weekend so we did it then (as well as numerous other times for fun of course) - so i am now waiting to see if the red monster visits in july. Unfortunately i have a 36 ish day cycle so got a while to wait yet :( BOO

Unfortunately im off to scotland today for work and will not return until thurs / frid evening so prob wont get on here until then - but will chat to you all soon 

Much love xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome home First timer. Glad you had a lovely time on your honeymoon. KMFX'd you get a BFP this month.

I tested last night and this morning and got BFN's both times. I'm apparently 12DPO but my chart doesn't look good really. Between that and the lack of usual LP symptoms, I'm thinking I haven't O'd yet. My pregnant feeling must just have been my mind playing a cruel trick on me, especially since it's 2 months today since the m/c so a BFP would've been amazing.


----------



## Clobo

Hi

I'm still on hols so just a quick one, I ovulated, yay!! So just waiting now for witch, scan then new cycle with clomid!! Having a lush time in Ibiza, in fact we are planning another visit in October!!

Kas, glad you had a fab time!! How cool if you hAd a honeymoon baby! Good luck chick!!

Amanda, ooh exciting, don't forget it's still early, I got BFN 13 dpo but BFP 16 dpo!!

Miss you all, home tomorrow so I'll catch up properly then!

Ooh welcome to the newcomers, so sorry for your losses but we can all do it together!! Xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Amanda - so you think u have not OVd at all this month? Did you OV the month after the MC? Keep us updated hun, like cloey sd - it may just be too early? Esp as this soon after a MC our cycles may be diff to how they used to be... :)

As for me im now in the ''2 week wait''. My AF is due on 10th july and im just hoping the witch doesnt make it. Its soooo hard not to test already but its way too early as my cycles are 36 days long boohoo :( ive no idea if i OVd as i do not chart or anything - i know i didnt after the MC as i had retained tissue which came out with last AF so i reallly hope i did this time :(

whats the general earliest you can test? 4 days before AF eusing a C.Blue home test???


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

BFP this morning and very dark but I'm still terrified. Going on vacation today and don't see the dr for awhile. Will check in with you girls when I return. Wishing the best of luck to all of you!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

mama - thats fantassssstic news, congrats! Dont be scared - enjoy your holiday and then test again when bk :) enjoy yourself! CONGRATS!!! XXXX


----------



## ickle pand

First timer - 4 days before AF sounds about right, that should be 10DPO if you have a normal luteal phase. 

Mama - congratulations! H&H 9 months to you. Try not to worry and just enjoy being pregnant

I really have no idea if/when I O'd. FF gives me two different dates depending on what mode I have it on and I missed a few days in a row which I think is throwing off my pattern. So I decided to get a progesterone test from the fertility clinic so I know for sure and then can work out when AF is due. I should get the results tomorrow and will find out then if I need to go back at all (they keep testing you every few days until either the levels get high enough to confirm O or they start to drop again)


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

_Mama, WOW  im so happy for you, thats brilliant news!! Yes, dont worry, if our mc's have told us anything is that if we are happy then it doesnt make a mc any harder to deal with so enjoy it!!_

Amanda, thats good that the clinic will give you a progesterone test, hopefully it will confirm Ov ... have you done another HPT?? Really hope your cycles aren't playing silly buggars with you.

*Kas, dont test too early!! I know its tempting but dont do it to yourself, i didnt get a BFP till 16 dpo and the BFN's i got before that were so depressing!! Keep your mind on something else as long as you can!! Good luck though, i really hope you have a honeymoon baby in there!!*

Kas ..... so did you have a scan to confirm you had retained products?? Thats the same and me and im praying that it comes out with this AF so i can get going again!!

*Positive thinking ladies!! Mama has hopefully started a nice string of good news!! We really deserve it!!*xxx


----------



## Inoue

Congrats mama on the :bfp: :happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone is going ok, and glad you enjoyed your honeymoon firsttimer! Now its back to reality with a thump! Me and hubby went to Ikebukuro in Tokyo for our's and we now regard it as our second home... i miss it so much! :sad2:

Good news for me as i started my period 5 days ago, nearly finished so ill get peein on my OPK's from CD10 ~ hope i ovulate :winkwink:

Have a nice weekend everyone! xx


----------



## Angelicdragon

Hi ladies, can I join? I was 8w3d on Thursday and m/c an hour after getting my beta and scan. Knew it was going to happen but didn't expect it while I was still in the surgery filling out paperwork for a D&C!
I had an 11w4d m/c and D&C back in Oct 06 and fell pg straight away. I spotted and bled lightly the entire time though and even though we had good size and heartbeat at 6wks I still lost Ethan at 7wks :( We had testing done and he was a perfect little boy.
I have had many m/c since, this last one is #9 but I am still hopeful for one last member of our family.
I don't have age on my side so I am getting back into TTC straight away. As my OB said, if your body is health enough it will happen and if it's not ready then it won't.
They only usually suggest waiting so they can have accurate dates but with the advent of scans now that is no longer a needworthy excuse to wait.


----------



## SAJ

I'd like to join too if I may:flower:

I had a miscarriage on June 10th. I was supposed to be about 9 weeks along but I'm not sure when the baby fell asleep...somewhere between 6-8 weeks along. DH and I want to start trying right away again. My ultrasound results indicated my lining was 7mm and I've heard it's idea for it to be 8-10mm. So we figured we'd NTNP until I get my first af and then I'd get my cbfm up and running when af comes. I started temping to see if I can make sense of my body in the mean time, and fertility friend has suggested I ov'd 4 days ago (which, if true, would be right on schedule for me)...so we'll see. I'm so impatient :dohh:

Anyway, that's the low down on my situation. I'm sorry we're all here on this thread but so happy we have eachother for support and we will get that BFP once again and it will be a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Clobo

Hi Inoue, ooh I'd love to go to Tokyo!! Good luck with your cycle, not long before getting in lots of :sex:!!! :dust:

Angelic, I am so saddened to think of you going through that 9 times, you are one strong lady to pick yourself and carry on, do you already have children? Have they investigated why you miscarried so many times? I really hope you ovulated a few days ago and can start afresh in a few weeks time :hugs:

As for me, I'm waiting on the witch now, think this is the first time ever I've willed her to come!!

Xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi cloey - when i had the MC i returned for a scan 5 days later and they said i had a very small amount of retained product which wud come out with my next period. When i had my period im pretty sure it came out as was a lot heavier and i think i saw tissue (tmi sorry). So now i just hope that was all of it.... wud be horrible if it wasnt! 

Anyway im now trying to resist testing as its still 7 days until my AF is due. So annoying having long cycles. Ive had some cramps on my left lower stomach but thats all so far. Also i think my mind is playing tricks because i feel so hot and tired LOL. I have a feeling it wont happen for us this month - a honeymoon baby wud be too lucky :( but here's to hoping! ;)

Inoue - Yep being bk from hmoon SUCKS lol. Good luck this month hun - catch that egg! 

Angelicdragon - im so sorry youve had to go thru this more than once; thats terrible. Are u trying for your first baby? Im sending you all the luck in the world for that BFP and a sticky bean :)

SAJ- good luck to you on NTNP; if your body isnt ready then it wont let you get preg, so if you DO then dont worry. GOOD LUCK! X


----------



## Clobo

Hiya,

I really hope mine cones out with my period too then, it's probably quite common really just horrible having to wait for it, maybe it's another reason they say to wait a cycle before trying again??! 

Don't test yet! Wait till next weekend!! If you can!!!

Night ladies :sleep: xxx


----------



## ickle pand

First timer - hold off testing for now if you've still got a week to go till AF because it'd mostly likely be too early for anything to show up in your urine. 

I got my test results yesterday - 15.1, which means I've probably O'd but was a bit early so the test is being repeated on Tuesday. I think I must be about 5DPO today. My intercourse timing is crap for 5 days ago (O-5 and O+1) so I'm thinking I'm out this cycle. Just want to get AF over and done with so I can start again with the next cycle. It's my birthday in August, so I'm hoping to get a BFP in time for then. That would be an amazing birthday present :)


----------



## firsttimer1

amanda - there is still every chance you can get your BFP this month; will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Yep - ive resisted the urge to test so far. I did pick up my test this morning but put it back haha. Im seeing TAKE THAT tonight so that will keep me busy today.... the weekend cant come soon enough!

My body is playing horrible tricks on me too - as im so damn hot and tired! It gets my hopes up so im trying to think ''its all psychological'' lol. No other symptoms apart from the cramps so at least its not too bad. Im not a big believer in early symptoms as so much is personal - and so much psychological! grrr :)

anyway have a good day ladies!


----------



## ickle pand

You'll love Take That! I saw them at Hampden in Glasgow on the 22nd and they were amazing, even though it was pouring with rain :) If you do get a BFP - you've got 5 boys names ready picked lol


----------



## Hanawanabump

Hiya ladies, Just found this thread and was hoping I could join. 

Had a bit of a horrible week, started having pains this time last week at 6w 4days, started light bleeding monday night, doc refered me to gyn ward in hospital, HCG level was 278, bleeding got heavier, on wed PM HCG dropped to 49. Bleeding has pretty much stopped now. 

Went away for weekend with friends and family thats been planned for months, think it helped being with everyone, back to reality today. First thing I got through post was first midwife appointment which was awful. You'd think they'd have been told?? So have to phone and sort that out. Hubby said he'd do it when he got back from work. Also getting tons of emails from all websites I joined in pregnancy excitement with how big baby is/developement. And got card through door from post office as we havent been here to deliver, and its the baby books I ordered for me and hubby.

Does this bit get easier? Now I know what its like to be pregnant I want it again now! But Ive been recommended to wait for 1 AF.

Sorry for long message!!


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

*Kas, Amanda, I saw Take That too in Cardiff, they were AWESOME!!! You will LOVE it!!!*

Hana, aw chick im so sorry, we all know what you are going through, i had to get my hubby to ring and cancel things, unsubscribe to emails and i put the few bits of maternity clothes id bought away some safe till next time (!) .... it will get easier I promise ... the main thing is to get yourself fit healthy and back to trying again and that will help ... have you been trying a long time??

Most doctors recommend waiting one cycle for several reasons, it makes fpr easier pregnancy dating if you were to get pregnant, also it helps make sure any retained products come out in your first period, plus it just gives your body time to get back to a bit of normality so i would defnitely recommend it.

Keep your chin up, surrounding yourself with family and friends is a brilliant idea ... make sure you allow yourself to have a good cry but come out fighting!!

Massive hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Angelicdragon

Hana I am sorry to read of your loss. It's hard unmaking those appts.. I was supposed to cancel my appt for today but I forgot to call them.oops.
To those who asked, no I am not TTC #1, I have older children aged 27, 19, 18, 6 and 2. 8 of my losses are since my 6 yr old. I am so lucky to have my 2 yr old.
I should have a 9 yr old girl too but she was stillborn. Annabelle was just perfect with long black curls, beautiful little face, just never took a breath. Had the cord twice around her neck and arm through a loop of it as well. I often read of those who have a baby safely born with the cord even 3 times around a neck and think so why didn't my little girl make it :( 
I sometimes feel guilty for being upset at so many losses and being sad but I still want just one more baby. I don't want 8 or 10, just my last to make 6. I don't want to end my 'reproductive' years on death and failure. I want a live baby safely at home to end on. Does that make sense?
I have been on forums where people get upset with you for grieving miscarriages if you already have children. I get hesitant to admit I do have living children and get condemned for grieving as if I have no right to. But a child is precious no matter how many you have alive. I know the chance I am missing but losing yet another little angel.
It's like people also say well my grief is worse coz I was 10 wks and you were only 8 or they were 24 and you were only 10.. it doesn't matter. I have had losses from 6 wks right through to Annabelle at 31 wks.
Losing a baby is losing a baby. I do admit losing Annabelle was a lot harder and I grieve her more than the others. I guess because she should have been born breathing at 31 wks. I know many now born even at 28wks and were home in weeks so at 31 wks I expected she would live.

I don't know how I will cope if I get another BFP. I guess that is a 'cross that bridge when we come to it' .... 
Wishing you all lots of baby dust and sticky vibes :)
Jude


----------



## firsttimer1

Amanda - Love the boys name suggestion... think i would go with Mark LOL

Hana - so sorry you have to join us after a loss; but glad to welcome you here! Its DOES get easier. Not easy; but easier. Esp with the support you can find here. Start trying again when ur ready and if your body is ready too then it will happen for you. I know what you mean about wanting to be pregnant again - its all i think about lately. Chin up hun :)

Judy - it totally makes sense to want another baby and u should not feel guilty. It must have been so hard having to go through repeated MC's my heart really goes out to you. To have gone through a stillbirth must be heartbreaking. Its great your strng enough to keep trying and thats great, im sending all the baby dust in the world to you for a bFP!!!

As for me its now 5 days until my AF is due - or till i can test if she does not show up. I wish it would go a little quicker! My only thoughts on getting a BFP though is that having suffered a MC its now more frightening then exciting isnt it? and thats such a shame :( How can u enjoy it after suffering a loss before? But first things first i guess, and thats to get a BFP in the first place! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

OOOoooo Just realised my ticker was wrong as it said 37 day cycle - mine is 36 days. So its actually 4 days until my AF or until i can test!

YAY! one day down in the space of 5 minutes whoohoo :)


----------



## ickle pand

First Timer - I think Mark's the nicest name. I couldn't imagine a baby called Howard lol! Are you having any symptoms yet? I've been nauseous, had cramps and sore boobs for the past couple of days but I usually get these before AF too. My stupid body keeps trying to fool me lol! My temps have gone down the past 2 days but I haven't slept at all well the past 2 nights so I'm hoping that's the reason for it. I had my second progesterone test this morning so I should get the results this afternoon. Hopefully I won't need to go back for a 3rd this cycle.

Judy - I'm so sorry for all of your losses. I can't imagine going through this more than once. I think it's awful that people have said you have any less right to grieve just because you have healthy children. You'd never tell someone who lost a 5 year old that it doesn't matter because they have other children!! I know your children will help you through any loss but in someways you know more than me what it is you've lost, if that makes sense.


----------



## tinkerbelle2

I have posted in here before and keep meaning to pop back in but its so hard at the moment, we are ntnp for definate now, but it doesn't help as I still have not had af yet :(
its over 7 weeks now, just 2 or 3 wipes of brown dischage in 3 days so angry at my body!

jude I am so sorry to read of your loses, I have a 2 year old and keep getting told I should be grateful I have her, makes me so frustrated just because I have her and lost one doesn't make me ungrateful it makes me more so to have her, but doesn't stop me mourning the what would have been :(


----------



## firsttimer1

amanda its hard to tell - ive been super hot and tired. But i was jetlagged last weekend so that may be why im tired and also i noticed that yesterday it was 28degrees; so maybe thats why im so hot!? If had weird tummy pains but thats all really.

Im a bit worried that on holiday i had a 24 hr food poisoning bug so if i DO get a bfp - i hope it wasnt before the food poisoning..... :nope:


----------



## firsttimer1

tinker - my doc told me is usual for AF to visit between 4-6 weeks after a MC. She sd if i hadnt had an F by 8 weeks after to contact them... hope yours comes soon hunni :) FxD for you! :)


----------



## tinkerbelle2

firsttimer1 said:


> tinker - my doc told me is usual for AF to visit between 4-6 weeks after a MC. She sd if i hadnt had an F by 8 weeks after to contact them... hope yours comes soon hunni :) FxD for you! :)

thank you! I am getting all the mood swings and spots so hoping!
I see your recently married, congrats! any pics?! :)


----------



## firsttimer1

:flower: ooo yer i totally forgot i was meant to attach some wedding photos when i was bk from honeymoon! right - four are attached :flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Sorry to be cheeky! But wow!! you look stunning, your dress is amazing, can I pick my jaw back up now?!! x


----------



## Chocco123

Hi guys, mind if I join in? I just saw this thread and wondered if you girls could give me some advice...

I had a miscarriage about 3 and a half weeks ago. I got pregnant whilst on the mini-pill cerazette. The bleeding lasted a few days. I stopped taking the pill and decided to just use condoms with my OH. Anyway around a week after stopping the pills we had a lot to drink and the condoms were... ahem.... abandoned.. ;) :L If I had ovulated that month I am guessing that would have been my fertile period, although because my cycles are irregular due to cerazette I have no idea what's going on.. Is there a chance I could have gotten pregnant again so quickly?


----------



## firsttimer1

AWWW THANKS TINKER - i know everyone says it and its soooo cheesy; but really WAS the best day of our life :) Loved every single minute :)

Hi Chocco firstly so sorry about your MC hun xxx After a MC you can OV at any point as ive found out by talking to women on here. I never OV'd at all the month after, but a lady i spoke to OV'd a few days late - so its really a guessing game i guess! sorry thats not much help. what makes u thinkur pregnant again? or are u just curious? :)


----------



## Chocco123

Well I've been having what I believe are symptoms... Exhausted (taking two hour naps nearly every day :/ ), VERY cranky and irritable (I almost cried in frustration when OH hadn't done the dishes as he'd promised LOL!!) I have been having crazy vivid dreams every night, peeing much more regularly than usual, I would never normally get up in the night to pee but I had to the last two nights in a row, my cm has gone pale yellow and creamy, sticky, sometimes with a little brown tinge, a little nausea and dizziness... And finally, weird abdominal symptoms exactly the same as I felt last time I was pregnant: Lower back ache that felt like it was deep in my pelvis, twinges, ovary pain on both sides, flutters and pinches in my womb.. God, if I'm not pregnant again who knows whats going on LOL!


----------



## firsttimer1

OK WELL THAT IS CERTAINLY A LONG LIST OF PREGNANCY SYMTPOMS! lol

Ok its prob too early to use a home preg test; as if ur MC was 3 and a half weeks ago uve prob got anything from half a week to a three week wait until ur 1st AF would have been due. So thats annoying!!! 

I would suggest u keep a diary of daily syptoms in the meantime? and try not to stress - easier said then done i know! Do u want to be pregnant again? I know it sounds harsh but try not to get ur hopes up just in case. Our body and minds can play horrible tricks on us sometimes...!


----------



## Chocco123

Well I'm only 18 and so is my OH, obviously having a baby would be kind of difficult in the circumstances, but I would still be delighted if I found out I was again :) I have always wanted to be a mummy and OH and I intend to spend our lives together, so what's the harm in having a little one early?! :D Last time I was pregnant I started having symptoms quite early aswell. Before cerazette I had a very average cycle and if I go by that I would be around 12dpo now (if I even ovulated)! Thanks for your help, I'm trying to stay neutral about the whole thing and not get obsessed.. I'm sure these symptoms aren't in my head because I've been crazy busy lately with stuff and I still noticed the differences.. Could it be possible these are symptoms of coming off the pill? I did have a withdrawal bleed as soon as I stopped taking it, that lasted for 2 days.,..


----------



## firsttimer1

yer it could be coming off the pill - when i came off the pill agggggessss ago it totally messed up my body for a while lol!

well in that case just take it easy and wait a while hun. You cud always test in a few days. But at least whatever the outcome your ok with it :) if you dont get a BFP now then at least you can chat with your OH and decide whether to start actively trying for sure. 

Keep us updated :)


----------



## ickle pand

First Timer - your dress was beautiful. Looks like you had a wonderful day!

Chocco - it could be withdrawal symptoms from the pill or it could just be normal luteal phase (post ovulation) symptoms which can be really similar to early pregnancy symptoms because it's the same hormone (progesterone) that causes them. But they do say that for a month or two you come off the pill, your fertility is increased so you could be pregnant. 

How long is it since you had unprotected sex? Might be best to use that as a possible date to work out when to test since your cycles can be all over the place for a few months after a m/c.


----------



## Chocco123

Ah thank youuu :) You've made me feel a lot better :D I'll just chill out for a while.. If AF is normal I should be due around the 11th of July.. If it doesn't come by then I'll test. Thanks for your help! xx


----------



## Chocco123

And thanks ickle pand, the sex happened on Thursday 23rd of June xx


----------



## ickle pand

Well if by any chance you ovulated on the 23rd, you should expect AF on Thursday or Friday, so if you wanted to do a test just to be sure then it should be pretty accurate from now onwards, although make sure you do it first thing in the morning :)


----------



## Chocco123

I am itching to test!! I got impatient and took a CB easy a couple of days ago (just had one lying around, I know they're fairly awful) and it showed what looked like an evap. But who knows! Last time I had a similar looking line on the CB and I was pregnant, but I know they are notorious for giving very positive looking evaps so I'm taking it as inconclusive..


----------



## firsttimer1

is it just more accurate in the mornings? but can still test in the afternoons?


----------



## ickle pand

The reason they advise testing first thing in the morning is because you urine is most concentrated because you've been asleep all night, not drinking or going to the toilet. There's less chance of getting a false negative if you make sure the HCG concentration is as high as possible. If you want to test in the afternoon, the advice I've been given is to not drink for 3 hours after going to the toilet and then test to try and raise the concentration (if there is any there). This doesn't apply to OPK's though - they've got different instructions because your levels change throughout the day so best to just follow the instructions with them. HTH.

Chocco - Did you test after your mc? There is a chance that your levels are still returning to normal since it's only a few weeks ago. Did you miscarry naturally or did you have a D&C? Have you had any scans done? There is a chance you could have retained products (horrible term but I don't know how else to put it) which would cause your body to still produce HCG and give you a false positive.


----------



## firsttimer1

GIRLS! omg. omg. omg. 

My period is due in 3/4 days and i thought i would test as CB say they can tell you up to 4 days before AF.....and the test says PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS.

oh god. 

It could be a false positive tho?? OR CHEMICAL?? im gonna test again tomo morn. OH GOD!


----------



## Inoue

firsttimer1 said:


> GIRLS! omg. omg. omg.
> 
> My period is due in 3/4 days and i thought i would test as CB say they can tell you up to 4 days before AF.....and the test says PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS.
> 
> oh god.
> 
> It could be a false positive tho?? OR CHEMICAL?? im gonna test again tomo morn. OH GOD!

:wohoo:. Doubt it could be a false possitive - my mat nurse said you cant get false possitives (esp on best branded tests)

CONGRATS HUN!!! XXXXXXX

:rain:


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations First Timer. I'm so happy for you! H&H 9 months to you xxxxxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks Inoue - but im scared stiff! Dont get me wrong; its exactly what i want - just scared :( :) :( :) 

can i stay on this thread? esp as at the moment im not even that sure its all real as i took the test 4 days early AND in the afternoon LOL!


----------



## mrsmax

Sounds like a positive to me!!! Congrats


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

_Welcome newbies, so sorry to hear about your losses but stick with us and we'll get you through it _

CONGRATULATIONS Kas, Wow i doubt its a false positive saying 1-2 weeks, or left over HGC as its been such a long time .... thats brilliant news, yes of course you can stay here, i guess after what we have been through its going to be scary when we get pregnant again ... just take care of yourself and enjoy it!!

*Well I take full credit for your  .... since my holiday and my new positive, happy attitude towards the second half of this year you are the third of my friends to announce they are pregnant!! I shall continue to be happy and spread some  around and see how many ladies I can get pregnant *

*This is the start of our good news!! Hopefully ill get some soon, the  is due in a few days and then i can get my scan cd4/5 and hopefully get the all clear and start my clomid!! I cannot wait!!*

xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - looks like we'll be cycle buddies this cycle. Hopefully we can be each others good luck charm :)


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

I was thinking that if it doesnt happen for you and Kas then we should all be starting around the same time and be cycle buddies .... well Kas has her good news and hopefully you might too or do you think you are out?? You never know!!

Yes i need a good luck charm!!

Massive hugs xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

well thanks for all the good luck cloey; and i just know u wont be far behind :)

I defo want to stay part of this thread as unfortunately us here know things dont always go to plan - and if it happens a 2nd time, im not sure how i wud cope without u ladies!

and anyway i want to keep up with all of you and whats happening :) xxx

im going to test again on saturday - maybe then it will all sink in a little better!

love ya all x


----------



## Chocco123

OMG congrats firsttimer!!!!! :D I was thinking of taking a CB digi now.. Are they particularly sensitive? xx


----------



## Clobo

Yay, you can spur us on and of course we want to follow your progress too! You started this lovely thread, its only fitting that you should be the first to get her :bfp:

Dont blame you for testing again, you wanna see the 2-3 and then the 3+!!

Hi Chocco, the digi's arent that sensitive usually, superdrug ones or some of the internet ones are most sensitive but if thats what you've got then go for it .... have you held your pee in for a few hours??

xxx


----------



## Chocco123

No I haven't held it.. I think I'll wait for a couple of days and then get some superdrug ones :) Leave the digi for a rainy day lol ;) xx


----------



## Clobo

Yep i should, they are so expensive too!! Good luck chick, i hope you get the answer you want!! Must have been a wierd and difficult few months for you :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

firsttimer1 wow everything crossed for you I can't imagine that will be a false result! I hardly know you having not been in this thread much bar lurking, but a little squeak came out when I read that!!!


----------



## Angelicdragon

Congrats firsttimer that is great :) Those tests are pretty good so it has to be real. :)


----------



## ickle pand

I kept my digi for after I got a line on my internet cheapies, to save wasting it on a BFN. It was great to see the word "Pregnant" because you think your eyes are deceiving you with the lines lol!

Clobo - I'm defintely out. Prog levels went from 15.1 on Friday to 3.6 yesterday and my DH has been telling me since the weekend that he thought AF was due (I always get really dark circles under my eyes in the run up). I was a bit down about it yesterday but then I realised that it means I O'd a lot earlier than normal, and my new regime with my supplements is really helping. I'm going to try using OPK's properly this next cycle rather than relying on the FF forecasted fertile time. I just hope it happens before DH goes away for a week at the end of the month. It would be lovely to get pregnant this month so that I could be pregnant on my birthday next month :)


----------



## Weeclaire

Can I please Join in, 
1st Sorry for everyone loss. 

I lost my little one last week 28th naturaly. I have the hosp for a scan make sure everything is ok in 2-3 weeks. The bleeding was heavy now just spotting occasionally. 

Im wondering how long did us wait till you's ttc again?

Cxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Claire; its totally up to yo when u feel ready to try again - and when ur body is ready it will happen. 

I started NTNP straight after the MC; but due to a small amount of retained tissue i didnt even OV. The tissue came out with my first AF and ive now got my BFP (all being well lol). I suppose thats why they say wait a month - not so much that ur body can ''rest'' but so things go bk to normal etc. 

Good luck to you in whatever u decide hun!

As for me im now willing my AF not to come tomorrow and make this all a dream! ive not taken a test today but will tomo morn. Its hard not to test every day haha! Im not joing any BFP or first tri threads until im AF free! 

By the way girls, i know i sd in an earlier post im not a big believer in early symptoms but i am now. Its what led m to test early. The week before my BFP i had: vivid dreams; really hot; weird flutters in tummy; exhausted. Just FYI! :)


----------



## Clobo

Hi WeeClaire, i think most of us have NTNP for the first month but there are a few reasons why they say to wait one cycle ...

1. it helps date the pregnancy to know when your last period was or when you ovulated
2. it helps your body have time to get back to normal
3. it makes sure any retained products have time to come out.

However I know ladies who have gotton pregnant the cycle straight after a mc and everything is fine!!

So sorry for your loss and wishing you all the best for trying again, i rally think it helps us emotionally to get trying again!

Kas, AF wont come, you are pregnant chicky!! I understand you being cautious though but take care of yourself .... will you ask for an early scan do you think??

Hey Amanda, so sorry that you are out this month but like you said there are good things to come from it ... it won tbe long now till you are back :sex: again and good idea on the OPKs Im doing the same next time!!

As for me, I had some acupuncture again today, just gotta get this week over with!! Hurry up time!!! xxx


----------



## mrsrof

I would really love to spend the time between now and when my AF comes back NTNP, but DH is adamant he wants to wait till after AF, so aside from one drunken night so far when we've BD'd we've been using condoms. I guess I'll just have to be patient!


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks cloey - i will start believing it on sat after another BFP and no AF visit lol ;) Yer i think i will request an early scan for around 6 weeks (i MC at that point last time)

scary but exciting. 

mrsof - its sweet of your DH to care so much about ur health etc that hewants you to wait :) You will get your BFP soon :)


----------



## mrsrof

firsttimer1 said:


> mrsof - its sweet of your DH to care so much about ur health etc that hewants you to wait :) You will get your BFP soon :)

Thanks hon, I'm really hopeful that we'll get our bfp sooner rather than later xxx

:dust: Babydust for you! :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

firsttimer1 you retesting yet?! 
I am still waiting for af gah!! How long should I wait before seeing a doc, wish in some ways its because I was pregnant again but I know I am not ! need to have sex for that!!!


----------



## mrsmax

How you getting on firstimer?


----------



## Weeclaire

I think ill wait till after my AF before ttc, but everyone NTNP in the 1st month.

Firsttimer how did u get on??

Thanks Clobo, everyone says wait a month or 3 months? Let your body get back to normal but its hard to wait that time seens like a lifetime away. 

Mrs Rof i think its nice that your DH is thinking of you and wanting to wait. 

Cxx


----------



## ickle pand

Weeclaire - they used to say to let your body get back to normal, but these days they say unless your doctors tells you not to for a specific reason then you're fine to try as soon as you're ready.


----------



## mrsmax

Weeclaire said:


> I think ill wait till after my AF before ttc, but everyone NTNP in the 1st month.
> 
> Firsttimer how did u get on??
> 
> Thanks Clobo, everyone says wait a month or 3 months? Let your body get back to normal but its hard to wait that time seens like a lifetime away.
> 
> Mrs Rof i think its nice that your DH is thinking of you and wanting to wait.
> 
> Cxx

Just read this about waiting not wiating after m/c. https://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=54689 Might be useful.


----------



## Clobo

HIya

Mrsmax, thats interesting reading, good to hear that having one mc means you normally go on to have the next one nice and healthy!

*Kas, any more symptoms?? Yes it will soon be next week and you'll be absolutely fine!! Good idea on the scan, i think we would all do the same *

Mrs Rof, so its been about 7 weeks ... what were your cycles like before your mc?? I wouldnt worry too much really, apparently it can take your body a while to get back to normal. Mine has been about 11 weeks but I have PCOS and long irregular cycles anyway so not unusual for me. I feel your pain though and think maybe book an appointment for next week, you have the right to go and ask the question so why not.

_AFM, I got a glob of red cm this morning so hopefully the  is on her way and I can get back to TTC again!!_

xxx


----------



## Weeclaire

Go to the hosp later in the month for a scan to make sure everything is ok, so hopefully ttc after that. Fingers crossed it doesnt take long. Didnt the 1st time hope its the same this time. 

Thanks for the link Mrsmax

Cxx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Hopefully you'll follow in Kas's footsteps, Kas didnt you fall preggers straight away and now 2nd cycle after mc preggers again!! Good luck, make sure you look after yourself and get in lots of :sex:, those are the two things you can control!!

Good luck with your scan, im having mine next week sometime although i wont be able to book ill justhave to go in and wait!!

xxx


----------



## Weeclaire

Thanks very much Clobo. 

Good luck with ur scan hope everything goes well for you. 

Cxx


----------



## firsttimer1

tinker - see the doc soon i reckon as it wont do any harm?? Im sure its all okay hun but doesnt seem mch point in waiting? xxx

Mrsmax / cloey - Im only 4 weeks gone (on saturday) and im SURE that shud be to oearly for symptoms - but apparently not! Im still zonked out tbh. I was delivering training today and my eyes started drooping at 2:30pm. and im sooo blinking hot. also, sore boobs just started which i didnt have earlier this week (i guess as im approaching 4 weeks?) its so odd as seems too blinkin early!!

Cloey - i hope this red blob is the start of your last wicked witch for a while!! :)

weeclaire / cloey - yer we conceived 1th month of trying first time; and after one AF following the MC. 

On another note, i spent the day today next to a colleague who is 4 months pregnant - what i would have been if i had not have MC'd. It was soooooooooo hard. I kept staring at her tummy, i do hope she didnt notice LOL! i just hope it works out this time :(


----------



## firsttimer1

BTW not tested again yet as im 100% sure the first test was right due to very obvious symptoms - but will test again on saturday :)


----------



## mrsmax

That's great news firstimer. Such a relief to have symptoms - mine disapeared the day before I m/c so keep them coming!!


----------



## Chocco123

Hi again guys :) 
I've been biding my time waiting to test, AF due tomorrow... I took a tesco own brand hpt today and it came up with a very faint positive. The line is pink and the right width but very faint. When I first did the test it looked completely negative so I just chucked it in my bag. But a minutes later I checked it again and I was sure I could see a faint shadowy line, but OH and I were in a restaurant so I couldn't just whip out a stick I'd peed on lololol!! So when I got home I examined it and I was sure I could see something, but there was a smudge on the inside of the test window. When I opened the test up I could see the line much more clearly. could this be an evap?! I am pooing my pants a little bit haha!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi chocco - take another one tomorrow and watch it for 3 mins :) that way - you can see the line appear and check its not just that youve looked outside of the ''line window'' and its only an evaporation line :)

GOOD LUCK AND UPDATE US!

such sore boobs today :( going to test again tomo morn i think...... x


----------



## Chocco123

Thank firsttimer :) How is everything going with you? I was naughty and just took another tesco one, because they came in packs of two. Looks BFN after 3 minutes. Maybe they're notorious for evaps? I've never had an evap on a pink dye though. xx


----------



## clare22

firsttimer congrats!! one of your threads before u went on your honeymoon was the first thread i read of yours. so pleased for u.. :thumbup::kiss:


----------



## lauraemily17

Hi Ladies, I'm a bit of a lurker on here.

Congrats on your BFP Firstimer, you wedding pics are beautiful, you looked stunning!

I wanted to share my shock discovery to be pregnant again!!

I had a miscarriage in May, don't think I ovulated the first month after but conceived the second. The reason I'm so shocked is that it took us 8 months to conceive the first time!!

I can only guess there really is truth to the saying that you are more fertile after a mc!

I am very scared and nervous and won't be active in the first try section for a while but also a bit excited! Praying for a sticky beanie!!

You'll all such lovely ladies and I'm so sorry for all your losses and heartache but if I can conceive again I'm sure you all will too! :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsrof

Clobo said:


> Mrs Rof, so its been about 7 weeks ... what were your cycles like before your mc?? I wouldnt worry too much really, apparently it can take your body a while to get back to normal. Mine has been about 11 weeks but I have PCOS and long irregular cycles anyway so not unusual for me. I feel your pain though and think maybe book an appointment for next week, you have the right to go and ask the question so why not.

It's only been 2 weeks today since M/C started, so I'm just being really impatient! Had D & C/ERPC on 29th June, so 9 days ago now!


----------



## Clobo

Aw Mrs Rof, its hard waiting isnt it, use this time to get your body back in shape, keep taking your folic acid and be healthy and find something else to keep your mind off things for a while :hugs:

LauraEmily, wow thats fantastic news, and good that you havent had to wait very long at all after your mc, i really hope things work out for you this time and you will soon have your :baby:, you and Kas give us all hope!!

So i spent most of my time today trying to organise a scan ... i eventually, after having to explain my situation to about 6 different people managed to get a scan on tuesday at the fertility centre to check all my retained products have gone as the :witch: stuck today ... well kind of, i went to my GP as i was worried about having another blockage, but she had a little "dig around" and said all looks ok so its just a wait till Tuesday now!!

We are all getting there!! xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

cloey - what do you mean 'the witch stuck today''? You mean she arrived?? So glad u have a scan sorted :) xxx roll on tuesday! xxx


----------



## Clobo

Sorry i meant the witch struck today ... she is worming her way in slowly but she is deffo there and my temps have dropped right down .... im so relieved, next hurdle is making sure everything comes out ... might go to the gym tomorrow and jump around a lot!! :bike:

Yep, scan, clomid and :sex: is my plan now!!

xxx


----------



## LolaAnn

Hi can I join in? I just passed our baby tonight :( Around 7 weeks, such a shock after a lovely easy preg with my son... pretty devestated. I want to start TTC again soon, hubby is keen to wait one cycle but I think he will go with whatever I want to do too. xx


----------



## Clobo

Morning

Hi Lola :wave: im so sorry that you are going through this hideous time, I promise it does get easier over time, you will never forget but it will be easier to cope with and I think a lot of us have found that getting back to TTC is a really good way to help move on.

Do what you think is best .... do you have to go in for another scan to check everything has gone? I think a lot of girls NTNP for the first cycle as its so hard to tell whats going on with our bodies after a mc, but then get back to trying properly the next cycle.

Good luck and massive hugs to you :hugs:

How is everyone else?? The :witch: has come in full force now and some clots and tissue is coming out so hoping thats my "retained products" and that the scan on tuesday gives me the all clear, today is cd 2 so I have a nice clear chart to fill up now!!

:hug:


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - That sounds promising that everything is sorting itself out now. About time! 

I've had a few more little clots than usual this time. I don't know if it's because of the m/c or maybe it's just that my lining is thicker this month. I'm doing the same as I did last cycle with the agnus castus - taking 400mg all month long but upping to 1200mg for CD 3-7 because I O'd 10 days earlier than the 2 cycles before. If nothing else it's giving me more chances in a year to actually get pregnant lol!


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Morning everyone, Lola sorry to read of your loss :(

clobo great news she has shown her face finally, good luck with the charting

firsttimer1 I think I will give the docs a ring on monday, I feel like crap to put it bluntly, and hate not knowing, I had the other week one day of a pink streak then a week later 2 toilet visits in the space of 24 hrs resulted in brown gunk when wiping other then that nothing, OH thinks that is af or wants to class that as AF :(


----------



## Inoue

Hi all. Sorry to hear about AF arriving clobo but it is a good clear out for the body - i had some retained tissue come out so its well needed :winkwink:. Hope you have a speedy AF!

Sorry to hear about how your feeling tinkerbelle :(. I also had quite abit of brown stuff with my loss, its difficult to say when 'AF' starts as everything gets messed up but your not alone and come on here to chat if you need to :hugs:

For me, Im CD12 today and hopefully awaiting ovulation. Temps have dropped to 97.05 so hoping for an increase soon & a possitive OPK. Just taking it one day at a time at the mo :coffee:


----------



## LolaAnn

Thanks guys I have a scan on tuesday, it was my emergency scan from when I first started bleeding on friday so I'll just turn up and see what they say. I wonder if I will have even stopped bleeding by then so they can tell if everything is all out or not. 

Hope you get the eggy soon Inoue! 
Tinkerbelle hope your docs can give you a scan or something to put your mind at ease x
Clobo our scan is the same day all the best xx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend where possible .... ive been spending lots of time with friends and family as its Bens birthday today :cake:

LolaAnn, ill be thinking of you on tuesday, I hope they are able to give you some answers, look after yourself chick

xxx


----------



## Inoue

LolaAnn said:


> Hope you get the eggy soon Inoue!

Thanks :thumbup:. My OPK's are getting darker, half looks possitve - just the other part (right side of line) to go dark. We DTD last night so hoping ive covered my base. Ill be doing another OPK at 6pm, hope its a possitive! :baby:

All the best to you all, there seems to be alot of 'scans' going around at the minute. Hope all goes well with them :hugs: xx


----------



## ickle pand

Inoue - read this link about half dark lines https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#13 Love that site - so much good information on it.


----------



## Inoue

ickle pand said:


> Inoue - read this link about half dark lines https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#13 Love that site - so much good information on it.

Oh excellent! Thanks for the link, the left side is still not as dark as the test line but ill keep trying daily - hope i get a poss soon :wacko:


----------



## firsttimer1

so sorry lola - but i hope you get all the support you need here hun xxxx lots of love to you - it DOES get easier xxx

cloey - thats great that the witch has arrived! monitor what comes out chick :) and fingers crossed she will be the last witch for a LOOONG time :)

Tinker -- kp us updated :)

Think im going to put a BFP ticker on my signature soon. Just dont want to tempt fate. I took a test yesterday and it was BFP 1-2 WEEKS which seems spot on. So 3 weeks docs terms. I should be 4 weeks today though :) so will re-test tomo as might say 2-3.... fingers crossed! xxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

firsttimer is it too early to ask if you have tested yet? I see a ticker too! really hope this is a sticky little bean x


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

Yay for the 1-2 Kas, i kept testing till i got my 3+!!!!

Well the witch came, two days of fairly heavy bleeding and clots and then sunday nothing, nada, zip, clean as a whistle!! It surely cant have been enough for period and leftover lining to have all come out?? Glad i have my scan tomorrow although im not holding out much hope to be able to start clomid tomorrow night!

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Tinker - i tested again today and got 1-2 weeks again. which is 3-4 doctors terms. By my calculations im 4 weeks 1 day today - so should it now have been 2-3 weeks (4-5 weeks doctors terms)?? im a bit worried now! I know CB arent 100% accurate but im all worried LOL

I finally gave in and did a ticker. I have got fed up of not having ANY excitement - just hoping i havent jinxed things!!! 

My sore bbs have disappeared too... oh gosh, dont you jst hate reading so much into symptoms!!!!

Cloey - if it was a heavy bleed then no reason why it cant have been all of it. My periods are never very long anyway, my AF after MC was 3 days. so keep hope! Cant wait for an update tomo hun :) :) what time is ur scan? xx


----------



## Clobo

Hi Kas :hugs:

Aw chick, really dont worry about getting 1-2 still, these things arent accurate and when you see the scale of hormone levels at different weeks the spread is huge so im sure nothing to worry about! And as for a ticker ... go for it ... after being so worried last time i think when i do gt preggo again im going to enjoy every minute of it so i think you should too!

Thanks mate, the witch returned earlier ... in full force so im hoping she is doing her worst on me and staying away from everyone else!! Scan is 11.30 tomorrow so fingers crossed!!

Look after yourself missus xxxx


----------



## mrsmax

Firstimer - I have read so many people getting freaked out by the conception date things. I really wouldn't test using them as it just seems like unneccesary worry. Saying that, if you keep testing with regular HPTs you might get scared if the line doesn't get darker. Sigh. 

Fingers crossed this one sticks around.


----------



## LolaAnn

oh firsttimer congrats! I wouldnt worry just test again in a few days time to see if its gone to the next one.. you're only one day and I would say those things have particularly fuzzy calculations as to what is 1,2,3 weeks etc. I'm still bleeding.. not very heavy but I kep reading stories of all these people who ovulate like 1 week after m/c... maybe ime to start getting in some bd?


----------



## firsttimer1

haha i did just think to myself 'gosh - im only 1 day over 4 weeks' haha! a mc makes u paranoid unfortunately :( Thanks for the support though girls ;)

lola i would start trying again as soon as that bleeding stops - as after a mc you can OV at any point hun. Dont want to miss out :)

cloey - i will be thinking of you at 11:30am hun! make sure u update us! :flower:


----------



## SushiMama

I just joined babyandbump.com today after finding this thread. I miscarried at 4.5 wks on June 29. We got pregnant our first month trying and were so very excited! Crazy how fast it can all change. Now we're not trying not preventing, then if I get AF this month we'll start trying again next month. 

Just wanted to join in, I'm so sorry for all of your losses, but it helps to know others have gone through the same thing.


----------



## tiggeroo

hi all 

I am in same position - went for 12 week scan found baby had stopped growing at 7 weeks so miscarried naturally at home. Bleeding has now stopped and was just looking for some encouragement that it was ok to start trying again straight away and that they only say wait for first AF for dating purposes. After reading all your thoughts think we will also try NTNP this month and see how things go xx

Fingers crossed for you all xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Hi Sushi and Tigger, I am so sorry to hear about your losses, its a horrible time but it will get easier .... time helps and also getting back to TTC helps too :hugs:

What are your stories??

I think most people NTNP for the first cycle, it makes sense, hopefully it wont be long till we get our BFPs again

xxxx


----------



## LolaAnn

Hi tiger and sushi.. I'm so sorry for your losses. It's so heartbreaking.. I'm still mourning and I don't know when this emotional pain will be over... I'm having to put on a happy front every day as my husbands teenage cousin is here staying with us... ahhh its so hard. And I have to email my family in NZ to tell them the bad news but I just don't know what to sa.. I've started the email so many times but keep giving up. I think Ill do it after my scan tomorrow .. maybe then I will feel ready to tell them.

Im praying for all of us to get our sticky BFPs very soon. I keep looking at pregnant people and thinking its so unfair, but then I remember that I don't know their story, it may have been easy or it may have been hard, and in the end I will be pregnant again soon, and get to have another baby. Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## tiggeroo

Clobo said:


> Hi Sushi and Tigger, I am so sorry to hear about your losses, its a horrible time but it will get easier .... time helps and also getting back to TTC helps too :hugs:
> 
> What are your stories??
> 
> I think most people NTNP for the first cycle, it makes sense, hopefully it wont be long till we get our BFPs again
> 
> xxxx

Hi clobo

My story is that this was our first pregnancy i'm 25 OH is 24, we decided to start trying April after i came off microgynon in febraury. Got caught straight away and was so excited - everything was going so well and i had had no sickness etc then a few weeks agao i started to bleed so went straight to A&E. Ended up having an internal check which Dr said as my cervix was closed all should be ok woman can bleed in pregnancy so not to worry - they could not get me an earlier scan but my scan date was only a couple of days away anyway so all would be fine. When i went for my scan which i should have roughly been 11 weeks they scan me only to find baby had no heartbeat and was only measuring 7 weeks so i had started to miscarry. Had 2 weeks of hell first week lost a lot of blood and clots but started to ease second week and has now stopped thankfully. me and OH were really devastated we are so ready for a family it hurts but i guess we will get there hopefully soon. 
We lit a chinese lantern saturday night to say goodbye to our little angel and as i said in earlier post got the all clear from hospital today so was trying to find out if ok to ttc straight away again fingers crossed.

Anyway i have waffled on far to much lol how about you?

xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Sushimama - welcome to our thread and im so sorry for ur loss hun. Going thru a MC is one of the hardest things in the world, but the support you will find here really helps. I hope u start to slowly feel better x Im still not 100% okay after he last mc but it does get better. Im lucky enough to have just got my BFP but i wont relax until i get MS, a good scan, a heartbeat etc - in fact i prob wont enjoy it until the baby is here :( A MC does that.

Tiggeroo - fingers crossed for ur BFP... have fun NTNP and then actively trying.. it can be a lot of fun haha :)

Lolaann - dont do the email until your ready. and remember u dont need to say much as they will understand :hugs:
I also know what u mean about seeing pregnant women. an old school friend just gave birth and a bit of me is jealous - but as u say, i dont know her story xx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies....Can I join as this seems like a lovely positive thread with loads of BFP's after losses :hugs:

I'm 40 and MC on 17th June 2011 at 6 weeks. We had been trying for 8 cycles. I ended up having to have an emergency D&C with a blood transfusion in the early hours of 18th June as they couldn't stop the bleeding and I was literally bleeding to death :nope:
Anyway, fast forward and starting to feel better and we decided not to wait for AF and just NTNP this cycle and see what happens :shrug:
I hope it's not going to take 8 cycles again :nope: but I was still getting +hpt's a week or so after D&C as my HCG was almost 20,000 day before M/C. 
It's all out of my system now and pretty sure I have ovulated this cycle, although I've only just started temping again mid cycle so really don't have a clue!! I 'think' I'm in the TWW so will wait and see.
Good luck to all those ladies TTCAL :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## LolaAnn

Welcome glowstar. Wow scary about your nonstop bleeding, I'm so sorry that must have been beyond terrifying. I hope the "increased fertility" after m/cing everyone mentions is true and you can catch the egg this cycle! I'm so sorry for your loss. Glad you are starting to feel better xxx

I've decided to use this "in between time" where I dunno what my cycle is doing to lose some weight. In the 5 weeks I was preg I put on too much :(


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Lola, sorry for your loss, it's a truly awful experience. I do feel that starting to think about ttc again is def making me feel better and more positive. I'm hoping the supposed increased fertility is TRUE!! I'm 41 in January so hoping for a sticky bean very soon. Xxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

tiger and sushi so sorry to read of your loses and glowstar so so sorry to hear of your experience so scary :( 
I briefly spoke to doc yesterday, but he brushed me off claiming It can take 12 weeks for cycle to restart so to give him a call mid/end august if it has not started, this is torture waiting, oh well!


----------



## mrsmax

Tigeroo - I love the lantern idea. Beautiful. 

Sorry for your loss - I really really want a BFP very soon. Think I may have missed O date this month as temps have gine high, but trying to be kind to myself as m.c was only just over week ago.


----------



## Glowstar

Hi mrsmax, I don't think you have missed o. Not with sticky cm. I think temps can be a bit random after mc.


----------



## firsttimer1

tinker - thats really rubbish. 12 weeks??? my doc told me to call if i got to 8 weeks and that 4-6weeks is the average? well if you get too stressed u cud always get another opinion. I guess after a MC anything can happen?! So try not to worry. I hope it comes for u soon hun xxxx

glowstar - gosh uve had it tough! Really hope u get ur BFP soon :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

I have just been reading this thread and thought i would join you if thats ok.

I had a chemical last month on the 29th June. I am still bleeding. Albeit mostly spotting. It seems to stop and start a bit. I called the EPU yesterday morning because it had gone from nothing to spotting to a little bit more(like the end of af). I was told i just had to let it run its course. Later in the day it stopped again and went back to spotting but with pain. I called them again to be told that it was probably ovulation and that i should take an OPK test and it could mean that i a am very fertile. Very helpful, NOT. At the very least i thought they would have asked me to come in and get an ultrasound but apparently to them a chemical is more like a late period. I am very angry.

We decided because of the bleeding to NTNP this month so i didnt bother doing and OPK as it would defeat the purpose. Would love a BFP but i doubt that it will happen this month.

Wendy
x


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Wendy - sorry for your loss but welcome to this thread x I really hope the pain/bleeding goes soon - its so tough when u dont get the support you need or the advice you want from professionals. Its good that they dont sound too worrried tho so try to relax (hard i know) and let nature take its course. NTNP can be fun - and then you can go full steam ahead next month :dance: GOOD LUCK ;)


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

I introduced myself a while back but have been awol for a while. Its three weeks since my mmc was diagnosed and three weeks tomorrow since I lost via medical management. I am still spotting and bleeding on and off and have the faintest line on the ICs. I really want to start ttc asap but OH has other ideas he wants to wait. In the mean time I have started temping and my temps are dropping nicely. We will just have to wait and see once the spotting stops.

LolaAnne I too have decided to loose some wait in the mean time I piles it on when I was pregnant. Have lost all that I put on now so am going to keep trying and get back to a healthy BMI so to reduce another risk factor. I am also going to get fit too, have allready started doing some low impact aerobics and walking. Agin just waiting until I stop spotting to go swimming again.

HI Glowie how was the hols, long time no see? x

Oh and BIG congratulations firsttimer. x


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

Wendy, aw chick a chemical is hard isnt is, you were almost there but ive been thinking with my mc that its because things just werent right and so the earlier things ended the better really. I wouldnt worry too much if its just spotting, its just the extra lining that you built up coming out most likely. Keep an eye on it though and make sure you ring them back if anything changes :hugs:

*Tigger, wow lucky thing falling preggers first time, thats a very good signand im sure it will happen again for you soon and you have age on your side too, youll be announcing a BFP in no time! Chinese lantern is a fabulous idea. I had a hideous 6 weeks of bleeding and pain which finally finished and it was such a relief!!*

Glow, Hi :wave: wow you really have been through it, its amazing how every mc is different isnt it, im sorry that you had to go through all of that on top of the emotional pain of your loss. Good luck with NTNP and soon you will start your next cycle and be back to TTC again, it really does help the grief as well.

*Lola, Im hoping for some increased fertility too, I desperately need it, weve been trying for 18 months now and I need it to happen soon!! Good idea on being productive, the weeks will fly by *

*Tinker, what a nightmare, mine took about 10 weeks and thats mainly because I have PCOS, I think 7-8 weeks can be normal, id ring and get a second opinion, I really feel your pain on the waiting! *

Debzie, sounds like you might be NTNP this cycle too?? I think its sensible to do that and then start properly the following cycle, our bodies go through so much, it wont be long and if everything is doing what it should be then thats good news. Good luck with the weight loss too :hugs:

_Amanda, how are you chick??_

Kas, how is our resident preggo???

_As for me, the scan this morning showed my lining is all fine, im surprised enough came out really but hey ho, even I could see the difference to the last scan!! So back on the clomid tonight cd5-9 and Ben is on red alert for some _

:happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - so glad to hear your scan went well. I thank my lucky stars that I didn't have to go through, what you did physically. You're a very strong woman!

I've been keeping up to date with this thread but not had much to add. I'm currently 7DPO and have been carrying on with my new agnus castus regime since I O'd 10 days earlier last cycle. I've been feeling some pressure in my ovary area so hopefully things are getting ready to get started. I've got some FRER OPK's that my mum's workmate gave to me since she's pregnant so I'm going to start using them either tonight or tomorrow. DH is away for a week from next weekend so I'm hoping that I O before he goes so that we can get in as much BDing as possible lol! 

I'm feeling really positive about this cycle - so hopefully that's a good omen. It's funny how I've had 2 sisters (they're are sisters, not my sisters) announce their pregnancies on facebook this week and they both got me down a little since they're younger than me but hearing about people on here getting BFP's doesn't, I'm genuinely happy and it gives me hope that it'll be me with the BFP sometime soon.


----------



## mrsmax

ickle pand said:


> Clobo - so glad to hear your scan went well. I thank my lucky stars that I didn't have to go through, what you did physically. You're a very strong woman!
> 
> I've been keeping up to date with this thread but not had much to add. I'm currently 7DPO and have been carrying on with my new agnus castus regime since I O'd 10 days earlier last cycle. I've been feeling some pressure in my ovary area so hopefully things are getting ready to get started. I've got some FRER OPK's that my mum's workmate gave to me since she's pregnant so I'm going to start using them either tonight or tomorrow. DH is away for a week from next weekend so I'm hoping that I O before he goes so that we can get in as much BDing as possible lol!
> 
> I'm feeling really positive about this cycle - so hopefully that's a good omen. It's funny how I've had 2 sisters (they're are sisters, not my sisters) announce their pregnancies on facebook this week and they both got me down a little since they're younger than me but hearing about people on here getting BFP's doesn't, I'm genuinely happy and it gives me hope that it'll be me with the BFP sometime soon.

Ickle - I feel like that about other people's BFPs. Jealous of friends BFPS but over the moon for my BNB friends. I guess that is cause we all know what we have been through - whereas we dont neccesraily know the struggles of people in the realworld - or, if they are like most of my friends, they all get pregnant in the first 3-4 months (I know cause most ofthem say). However, I know 2 friends in the "realworld" who are struggling ttc and I would be genuinely excited for them and their BFPs would give me hope, same as a BFP on here would.

So strange how we all talk so easily on these forums but sometimes say nothing to the people closest to us in RW!!! :dohh:


----------



## mrsmax

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I have just been reading this thread and thought i would join you if thats ok.
> 
> I had a chemical last month on the 29th June. I am still bleeding. Albeit mostly spotting. It seems to stop and start a bit. I called the EPU yesterday morning because it had gone from nothing to spotting to a little bit more(like the end of af). I was told i just had to let it run its course. Later in the day it stopped again and went back to spotting but with pain. I called them again to be told that it was probably ovulation and that i should take an OPK test and it could mean that i a am very fertile. Very helpful, NOT. At the very least i thought they would have asked me to come in and get an ultrasound but apparently to them a chemical is more like a late period. I am very angry.
> 
> We decided because of the bleeding to NTNP this month so i didnt bother doing and OPK as it would defeat the purpose. Would love a BFP but i doubt that it will happen this month.
> 
> Wendy
> x

Wendy - I had a chemical 2 days after you on 1st July. Was so sad, especially as we had been ttc 13 months. :cry: I bled for 7 days with an extra day spotting, but I passed a massive clot on the 2nd day blush:). It does seem a long time to be bleeding from a chemical - I would call them back if you are still bleeding in a couple of days. 

I was lucky and my dh rang the doctor for me who was sympathetic. Maybe change your doctor if you can next time - a chemical is still a pregnancy right - egg and sperm still met. I guess unless you have been through it, no one can really understand :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it's much easier to say how we're feeling when we're hiding behind a screen lol! I think it's good for us though, because we're not bottling things up and we're able to be in contact with people who actually understand.


----------



## mrsmax

ickle pand said:


> Yeah it's much easier to say how we're feeling when we're hiding behind a screen lol! I think it's good for us though, because we're not bottling things up and we're able to be in contact with people who actually understand.

Defintely! I would have gone insane this last year without BNB!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

CLOEY - thats fantastic! yay! :dance: now get AT IT! HEHE
AMANDA - you will get your BFP soon hun xxx

i would have gone nuts too if it wasnt for BB forum. Often the only person u can talk to in the real world is ur partner; but its hard because they are grieving / going thru it too. The support on this forum is immense :)

as for me im fine today thank you, no changereally - just all seems a little unreal. I just finished my conception vitimins so ive gone and bought myself some pregnacare pregnancy ones.... its scary buying stuff because after having had a MC you feel like everything is tempting fate :(

anyway ladies - im soooo excited to see who will be next to get their BFP! i dont know why but i just have this feeling that there will be some soon?! :dance:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

I know, its been a really hard four months but im through the other side now and im due some good news so im going to think positive and do everything i can to help myself!!

Kas, i dont mean this the way its going to sounds and im sure everything is goign to be fine with you this time ... but i think we worry about all of these things and think we are tempting fate but if something is going to go wrong then its not because of anything we have done and to be honest i dont think i would have been less upset if i hadnt bought maternity trousers and tummy oil etc .... so next time im going to try and enjoy it more .... i know its easier said than done but try not to worry chick, make the most of it :hugs:

Yep, same here, its so nice to be able to be totally honest with people and also feel like you are helping others ... its been a total godsend!!

Ive had 3 friends outside BnB announce their pregnancies in the last week and i have to admit to feeling happier for the girl who has been trying 3 years and had two mc than the girl who tried 3 months and had no problems .... i would never ever say this to them but thats way it is ... i dont think they are more deserving of it but the easier ones just serve to remind me what a struggle ive had and makes me feel sad and a little jealous!

We will all get there in the end!!!

xxxx


----------



## SushiMama

I think it's so strange how much doctors range in what they tell all of us to expect after a miscarriage. Granted, each woman is different, but some people are told go ahead and start trying right away again because of increased fertility, while others are told in can take 12 weeks? Seems so strange. 

*Wendyk *we miscarried the same day- how far along were you? I'm so sorry you're still bleeding, I didn't start to feel any better until after the bleeding stopped so I know that must be very hard.

*Glowstar* hoping for a very sticky bean for you and all the rest of us SOON!

*Firstimer *how are you feeling? I know when we conceive again I'll be very nervous until we see the heartbeat etc.


----------



## ickle pand

Sushi - I think they tell us we're safe to try again straight away (well after the bleeding stops) but every woman is different in how long it takes her body to get over a m/c so it might take 12 weeks to start ovulating again. I think there is no standard answer so that's why the doctors tell us different things.


----------



## LolaAnn

hi *wendy *welcome. sorry epu is not being helpful :( really sorry for your loss.

hi *debzie *well done on losing the weight im really really struggling. my jeans are so tight i think im gonna give myself a UTI lol!!

*Clobo *yay for a good scan :) 

I too had my scan this morning and she said everything was fine. My lining is 4.8mm ... so I guess it has some more building up to do. They did my bloods and are going to call tomorrow. Also I will prob go back in on thurs to do more.. so they are being quite proactive which is nice.
Do I count the day I started bleeding as CD1?
Darn I haven't been temping. Going to start TOMORROW.


----------



## LolaAnn

I totally feel the same way about peoples BFP anouncements too! So far the reading I've done on why some drs tell us to wait is:

If you have a d&C or similar its so your lining can do a natural shed and make sure there is no retained products of conception left

so they can date the preg accurately (silly as scans are supposed to be more accurate)

and "just because" or "so your hormones can regulate".

Personaly I just want to concieve asap.... I'm so gutted we were really going for a close age gap and I just want it so badly. In the back of my mind I'm worried that It might increase the risk of having another miscarriage and I don't know emotionally how I would handle that at all. I do know that if we had another miscarriage I would give myself time to have a period though.


----------



## ickle pand

Lola-ann - yeah the first day of bleeding is CD1. 

I'm a firm believer that if you're body's not ready after a m/c, it won't ovulate or your lining won't be thick enough for implantation. A second miscarriage is just that, it's not down to trying again too soon or any number of other things that you might feel you did wrong.


----------



## tu123

Well after my 5th miscarriage i got a bfp 6 weeks later with my daughter.

Because of that i am trying again after i finally passed the sac of my blighted ovum last week.

Like some people, i just feel if my body is ready it will get pregnant. And although you have had a miscarriage you are still "more fertile" IYKWIM? Like you are more fertile post labour. That is my unscientific and not proven theory anyway!


----------



## patiently

Hi ladies i had my second mc on june 17th and have been spotting since so what day would be considered as cd1?...my hcg was at 22 on july 1st...on july 8th there was still a faint faint positive on a dr's pregnancy test...but she said it was probably at 7, just taking a while to go down...i am NTNP either this month and am waiting for the spotting to stop before i DTD...


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

Im so sorry to hear you have had two losses :hugs:

I think most peoples cycles are a bit wierd (if not a lot wierd) straight after a mc so i wouldnt worry too much about what to class as cd1, perhaps use the 9th July??

Good luck with your NTNP and :dust: for your sticky baby xxxx


----------



## LolaAnn

good morning everyone, had a call regarding my bloods and my HCG was at 6.6 yesterday so 4 days after starting to spot/bleed. Going to have another test tomorrow .. hopefully will be at 0 or close to it. Also have stopped bleeding completely now, here's my chart
My Ovulation Chart

So CD5 today. We are just going to BD every 2 days from here in. and I'm going to try and temp although I already forgot to do it this morning - but I did make it to the gym finally! Yay!

Oh man I didn't get round to emailing my parents and they called me this morning so I told them on the phone, I wish I had done it in an email as it was so hard... at least everyone knows now though I guess.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Lola

Im having a bad morning, ive just found something i did wrong at work and it might cost us £8k ... arrrgghhhh!!!!

So we are just one day apart then!! Cycle buddies!! Yep we are going with the lots of :sex:, its one of the things we can control i guess!!

Like you say, at least your parents know now and im sure they were sad for you and very supportive, they will just look forward to hearing more good news now!

Put your chart on your signature and we can stalk it for you!!

xxxx


----------



## sophieloafy

i had a mc on 24th june and i was advised to wait a month before trying again but i just couldnt do it. I brought some cheapo ovulation tests off ebay and i ovulated later than usual but we have been trying anyway. Hopefully fingers crossed i get pregnant. :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

gOOD LUCK TO YOU SOPHIE!

Lola - at least the telling people part is over- emotionally that was a really hard part for me.I think (if possible) my mum was more heartbroken then i was. :( In terms of your blood, thats good! and you can start trying again and are likely to OV when they are under 5... so not far away!

cloey - OH NO, bad work days SUCK esp when it costs money haha! what do you do? I studied as a development psychologist and now train staff to support those with a learning disability. I love it :)

at the moment im twitching to take my THIRD digi to see if im finally at the 2-3.... but if it shows 1-2 again im going to start panicking..... ! so trying to hold off. No symptoms today.... trying not to read into it!

love to you all x


----------



## ickle pand

Lola - I found it really hard telling my mum too. My dad called me later that day (mum had told him) and he was so upset for me. He said "it wasn't just your child, it was our grandchild". My niece is 14 and they know all about my struggle to get pregnant and they were as excited as if it was their first grandchild again. 

Clobo - that sucks! We all make mistakes though, we're only human.

First timer - well done in holding off. You know you'd be telling us to do the same if the situation was reversed, but it's so difficult!

AFM - I must be getting ready to O because my ovaries feel like they're twice the size (or maybe this is just another one of the joys of PCOS) The OPK last night was completely white but I'll test again tonight and see what it's doing. I'm liking having some pee sticks where I get the results straight away, unlike my HPT dip tests where I have to pee in a cup, wait till it's cooled to room temp and then test. I'm still feeling really positive about this cycle - I just hope I get a BFP at the end of it lol!


----------



## Wendyk07

SushiMama said:


> I think it's so strange how much doctors range in what they tell all of us to expect after a miscarriage. Granted, each woman is different, but some people are told go ahead and start trying right away again because of increased fertility, while others are told in can take 12 weeks? Seems so strange.
> 
> *Wendyk *we miscarried the same day- how far along were you? I'm so sorry you're still bleeding, I didn't start to feel any better until after the bleeding stopped so I know that must be very hard.
> 
> *Glowstar* hoping for a very sticky bean for you and all the rest of us SOON!
> 
> *Firstimer *how are you feeling? I know when we conceive again I'll be very nervous until we see the heartbeat etc.

Hi hun, i am so sorry for your loss. i was around 5 weeks and 2 days i think when the bleeding started. The bleeding makes it harder(if thats possible) because its a constant reminder. It more spotting today so hopefully its near it end.
:hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Kas, wait a few more days to test, you are only making yourself more worried chick!! Do it on saturday!! The ranges are so huge i know someone that was the opposite and had 3+ when they were literally only a few days preggo so they arent to be trusted for this purpose!! You are preggo lady so enjoy it and look after yourself!!

Amanda, yep my ovaries feel like that when im ovulating, wierd feeling isnt it but not surprising when the dominant follicle can grow up to 2cm across!! I always thought they were teeny little things but they are actually quite big!! Good luck!!

Wendy, im sure it will stop for you soon and you can get on with things, I agree the bleeding is a horrible reminder of what happened :hugs:

As for me, ive got a clomid headache, stupid work didnt help ... im a management accountant, boring!!!! Actually is quite a good job and pays the bills so i shouldnt complain!!

Right time for tea, im starving!!

xxx


----------



## debzie

Well ladies no news here. I too am still spotting it just seems to be neverending. Its more on and off now though. We have Dtd i know its not advisable when your still spotting but I felt ready.


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Debzie!! Go for it I say. If you feel ready, then you are. I think dtd made me feel like we were moving forward.
Good luck to everyone waiting to ovulate and for those in the TWW. I think I'm around 6dpo but not entirely sure, my temps are weirder than normal, they have been dropping the last few days but ever so slightly so maybe AF is on its way?? I'm trying to see that as a positive so I can start a new cycle. My normal LP is 13/14 days so think it might just be mucked up this time.


----------



## debzie

I am expecting my temps to be all over this cycle but so far they are around the same as the cycle before my BFP. Glad that you are feeling positive glowie. x


----------



## mrsmax

debzie said:


> I am expecting my temps to be all over this cycle but so far they are around the same as the cycle before my BFP. Glad that you are feeling positive glowie. x

I've been expecting my temps to be all over the place too, but they hav ebeen pretty spot on so am expecting my O the same day as usual. Will be interesting to see what happens. 

Oh please let us all get our BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

mrsmax said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> I am expecting my temps to be all over this cycle but so far they are around the same as the cycle before my BFP. Glad that you are feeling positive glowie. x
> 
> I've been expecting my temps to be all over the place too, but they hav ebeen pretty spot on so am expecting my O the same day as usual. Will be interesting to see what happens.
> 
> Oh please let us all get our BFPs :thumbup:Click to expand...

I hope so too mrsmax. another temp drop this morning so if my temps are following usual pattern my body is gearing up to ovulate although I have yhe tinyest bit of tinged cm with spotting its watery today. I have all my usual signs its strange given i am still getting a faint positive on the hpt. I have some opks that I got a week after I miscarried I took one then and it had a faint second line. just did another and its positive?? can this happen is my body just trying to regulate things by putting out some LH???


----------



## mrsmax

debzie said:


> mrsmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> I am expecting my temps to be all over this cycle but so far they are around the same as the cycle before my BFP. Glad that you are feeling positive glowie. x
> 
> I've been expecting my temps to be all over the place too, but they hav ebeen pretty spot on so am expecting my O the same day as usual. Will be interesting to see what happens.
> 
> Oh please let us all get our BFPs :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so too mrsmax. another temp drop this morning so if my temps are following usual pattern my body is gearing up to ovulate although I have yhe tinyest bit of tinged cm with spotting its watery today. I have all my usual signs its strange given i am still getting a faint positive on the hpt. I have some opks that I got a week after I miscarried I took one then and it had a faint second line. just did another and its positive?? can this happen is my body just trying to regulate things by putting out some LH???Click to expand...

It honestly seems like anything is possible after a m.c. Some people O straight away, some at their usual time and others not for a couple of months. It cuold be that the HCG hormones are only a trace which means your body will still O. I read somewhere that yuo can get pregnant if your hormone level is 5. God knows - I say if your ready for another bfp start Bding just in case!


----------



## debzie

Think I will but not get my hope up too much. X


----------



## LolaAnn

went to hospital this morning to get my last bloods done, will hear tomorrow if its back to 0. also got 2 xrays of my head done as my jaw is pretty messed up so spent ages there last night. remembered to take my temp this monring hopefully ill be able to predict ovulation. 

Bd every 2 days from here on out!! hope you all are well. bleeding has def stopped now for me.


----------



## firsttimer1

Lola - enjoy all the :sex: haha :) Fingers crossed the bloods come bk at 0 for you hun :)

How is everyone else today? I finally cracked and did a HPT... its now 2-3WKS (4-5), so thats good. Still no strong symptoms though but fingers crossed.

Had such a busy day today, just got back from birmingham and im ready for bed! However Thursday night is Zumba night so i need to find energy from somewhere LOL!!

XXX


----------



## Glowstar

That's great firsttimer!! I only ever had sore boobs when I was preg, maybe you'll be lucky and have the same with no morning sickness!!

Good luck with the bonking for everyone about to get going again!!

Anyone care to stalk my chart?? Research agrees with me cd21 but advanced setting still won't give me crosshairs!! Not enough temps before ov but I wasn't going to temp this cycle, then changed my mind. This is only my 2nd cycle vaginal temping, so can't really compare to previous cycles. My temps indicate ov though I think compared to my May chart.

Really looking forward to some more bfps in the next couple weeks, gives us all hope to carry on. Xx


----------



## firsttimer1

i cant read charts hun as ive never done them lol :blush: ... but i bet cloey can help!! :)


----------



## Glowstar

debzie said:


> Think I will but not get my hope up too much. X

I feel you on that score Debz, I do think trying again def makes you feel more positive but like you I'm not holding out much hope, it does give me something to focus on though, looking forward rather than backward. According to FF only 9% charts are preg charts after D&C, factor in my age prob makes my chances this cycle 0.01% lol!!! But hey, even having an idea when AF is due is making me feel better!!


----------



## ickle pand

Glowstar - I love stalking charts. Do you have a link? Your ticker won't link to it.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Glow, yep put a link up and we'll have a look for you!!

Kas, you are naughty!!!! But you got a 2-3 so thats brilliant news :wohoo:

Lola, good luck with your bloods .... whats up with your jaw chick??

Debzie, i think pretty much anything can happen after a mc, some people go straight back to normal and some dont ovulate, some ovulate sooner or later .... i think its a suck it and see .... really hope you arent kept waiting too long though. Remember cd 1 isnt necessarily the day you start bleeding with a mc .... i know its hard but be patient and get lots of :sex: in just in case!!!!

Im on my 3rd clomid tablet now and going to start with the :sex: and hope we dont burn ourselves out too early!!

:hug:


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks ladies, link is in my signature...stalk away...PLEASE!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Glow

I agree that you definitely ovulated cd 21 ... brilliant news!! And you got in 3 :sex: in your fertile window too!! Tender breasts are a good sign too, i get sore nips after ovulation!!

Yep it will be because it takes the average of the 6 previous temps and then you need 3 temps higher than that to show ovulation, remember FF is just a computer after all. Keep temping, hopefully they will soar high for you!!

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Clo!!! I had a bit of hard time reading my cervix as one side of it feels a bit swollen, prob from being manually dilated for the D&C. I'm also used to a much sharper climb after Ovulation, this was more of a slow climb.
Thanks for looking, it's really helpful when someone else takes a look...fresh unbiased eyes etc :hugs:
Also I am not sure if my boobs have completely recovered from being preg, so I'm not taking that as a 'sign' as my nipples are really veiny at the moment...can't really remember if that went away and has come back again or they kind of stayed like that :wacko:
Will go and have a gander at your chart :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

I agree with CD21. You've just got a slow rise. Hopefully your temps stay night and high :)


----------



## Glowstar

Clobo said:


> Hi Glow
> 
> I agree that you definitely ovulated cd 21 ... brilliant news!! And you got in 3 :sex: in your fertile window too!! Tender breasts are a good sign too, i get sore nips after ovulation!!
> 
> Yep it will be because it takes the average of the 6 previous temps and then you need 3 temps higher than that to show ovulation, remember FF is just a computer after all. Keep temping, hopefully they will soar high for you!!
> 
> xxx

Just had a look at your chart...too early to say but will keep looking....hopefully your cycle will be back on track. Are you back on Clomid again?


----------



## ickle pand

The sore boobs and temp rise are caused by the increase in progesterone, which happens after the egg is released so it's definitely a good sign glowstar!

AFM - I'm just waiting for O. My ovaries feel like balloons that are away to burst! Hopefully something happens soon. My OPK was slightly darker today than yesterday but still nowhere near dark enough. It's still very early days though.


----------



## Glowstar

Just wondered if any of you ladies have used Instead Cups/Soft Cups. I used them last cycle....was our 8th Cycle TTC and I got my BFP first time using them, so I have got them ready again for next cycle...that and the Conceive Plus...seemed to be a winning combo...or maybe just pure luck. Also me and OH started taking Maca Root 500mg daily a few weeks before got BFP so not sure if that was a factor too :shrug: we're both taking it again.
It's so bloody hard because you feel you need to replicate what got you the BFP last time....anyone else feel like that :shrug:
Also we had been doing it 'doggy' style :blush: as read that was a better position to get the sperm up near the cervix....BFP cycle was the ONLY cycle we finished missionary every time :shrug:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Yep i think things are all out of whack after a mc so nothing can be predicted! Just keep with it and see what happens!! Yep i stare at my chart all the time so kind of lose sight of it sometimes!!

My boobs stayed veiny for ages too :hugs:

Yep on the clomid now so on my way to some super eggys hopefully!!

We need another BFP!! xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Awww good luck Clo!!! I'm 40 1/2 so my eggs are pretty crap probably hence 8 months TTC and a MC :nope: Just hoping we can catch a good egg this time and it's not going to take as long :winkwink: That prob makes me sound flippant to all the LTTC....but time is ticking like a frickin time bomb in my head :nope:

:haha: I stare at my chart too :blush: like it's going to tell me something (NOT!!) it's like a mini adventure everyday putting that temp in :wacko:


----------



## Clobo

Ha ha i agree, my tempt today was way high but thats cos i slept in PJs, socks and with my dressing gown on top the bed for some reason!! 

Aw, mate it must be hard to be TTC later in life but I have loads of friends who had their babies at 40+ .... it might just take a longer time than normal but you will get there ... at what point would you go to the doctors for help?? I wonder whether they would prescribe something like clomid to help with your eggs??

Hopefully you wont need it, make sure you do all the things that can help, diet, exercise, multivits etc etc and lots and lots of :sex: and then you are doing everything in your control!! You'll soon be announcing your BFP!!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

hi there just to say that i also have had a loss and i want to start sraight away so we have now just waiting to see what happens.
x


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome mrs Taylor , sorry for your loss xx

Clo, I have 2 daughters 16 & 13 conceived in my twenties first time trying for both! So anything over a month seems like a long time lol!! Already been told I don't qualify for any help as over 40 :-( although I did have my cd21 tests done and progesterone was good. I'll just have to be patient and time it right!


----------



## LolaAnn

your chart def looks like ov on CD 21 x

welcome mrs c taylor and so sorry for your loss :( 
clobo whats the story with honey?? ohh my jaw... it's really messed up to the point I'll prob need surgery... just cos I had some bad orthodontics as a teen :( oh well.. nice new teeth at some point!
firsttimer yay about your digi babe!!! tht's awesome :)


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry about your teeth Lola. I have had a nightmare since D&C. I actually lost a filling a week after, at the side and yesterday I bit into an Apple and the exact same tooth on the other side FELL OUT!!!
I'm gutted and sure it's been caused when they put that thing down your throat and in your mouth for theatre :-/
Emergency dentist yesterday, I'll now need a bridge to fix it £800!!! Got to wait 6 months so hoping I will be preg so I won't have to pay for it!!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Glow, OMG about your teeth, yes time it right and yuo can have it done for FREE!! I cant believe they wont help you after 40, surely thats when lots of ladies need it the most?? Will they not even refer you to a specialist for clomid etc ... ie all the things they do before yuo even think about IVF etc?? Well, you know it can happen, you have good progesterone and what seem like fairly normal cycles so yep just keep at it and it will happen!! :hugs:

Lola, oh dear thats awful about your teeth, I had a brace a few years ago and its amazing how strong the things are its no wonder they can cause some damage. I really hope you get it sorted out chick. As for the Honey, its got healing and antibacterial qualities and I love the stuff so im having some on my toast for breakfats every day, think its better if you have proper manuka honey but thats too expensive!! Thought i may as well give it a go .... ill try pretty much anything!!

Hi Mrs Taylor, so sorry for your loss, yes join us all in trying again, we've already had one BFP so we need some more!!

:hug:


----------



## firsttimer1

Glowstar - chin up hun, you WILL get the BFP and stiky bean :)

Do u think sex positions really make a difference then? I had read about it but dudnt put much weight behind it. Im pretty sure both times i got my BFP it was from missionary. Maybe there is truth in it though? and also not going to the toilet straight after etc HEHEHE

Lolaann - so sorry about your jaw, sounds painful! :(

Mrs C Taylor - You will find lots of support here, so if you want to talk to people who've been there, we are here xxxx

Cloey - are u still having sets of acupuncture? xxx If so how is it going? ps. Yep - im very naughty ;)

How is everyone today? I feel fine today, as if nothing is happening! Seeing the new Harry Potter tonight, cant wait! (childish i know LOL) xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm always a bit sad when someone else joins us, because I know how they're feeling. But, I'm glad we're all here to support each other.

Glowstar - different people recommend different positions but everyone agrees that making sure you both "finish" is important because the action helps the spermies to get where they need to go. I also try to make sure I don't get up for at least 5 mins after doing the baby dance lol, although some people say to wait for 20mins, but I can't stand it for too long and have to clean up lol.

I stare at my chart and do the chart overlay thing with other charts. Before O I do the thing were you can pin a chart at different days so I move it backwards and forwards and try to get it to match up with a previous chart so I can "predict" when I'm going to O lol! After O I do compare it to other charts and see how many other people got pregnant with the same temps as me. God that makes me sound obsessed!!

AFM - my ovaries seem to have calmed down today, no pressure or feeling like they're both away to pop. Hopefully that means a dominant follicle has taken over and is growing nicely.


----------



## Mrs_C_Taylor

Aww thanx that means alot to me x


----------



## firsttimer1

yes its horrible with each new name. although we start to feel better we never forget the rawness of a mc, and we always remember that even if we get pregnant again, it wont be with THAT baby. Every now and again i remember randomly and the pain is terrible. I really admire those who have been through it (esp a few times) but keep trying for that sticky bean. 

i have such a good feeling for the ladies on this thread though - i really do. Cant wait for some more BFP announcements... i just KNOW some are on their way!!!


----------



## Glowstar

No one wants to find themselves here or the mc section but after all we have been through it's nice be among like minded people, we all have a common bond. It's nice to be able to start the ttc again journey here. Xx


----------



## TTCMetalMom

Hi, sadly, I'm here. I've gotten pregnant twice in 15 months and sadly lost both...they were my exes children and now we've split. I found out 2 months into my new relationship that I was miscarrying :/

We're now not using precaution at all (my new fella) but I'm really scared that it'll happen again, I've still not cried over the last one which was almost a month ago and I feel abnormal because I haven't mourned. I told my ex but he hasn't got back in contact, even worse is....the woman he cheated on me for is now 2 months pregnant.


----------



## mrsmax

Glow and Ickle - I stare at my chart all the time. Exactly like you said - waiting for it to tell me something!! As if staring at it will somehow make the pregnancy happen. I upgraded on FF recently to full member and now spend hours comparing my chart to others and working out what chance I haev of a BFP. God, I envy women who get pregnant straight away with no trouble and dont even know what charting or instead cups are. Sigh. 

Glow - I bought instead cups about 5 cycles ago, but havent got the guts to use them yet. It just seems too weird, but if BFP fails to show the next couple of months I might give them a try. 

I also am trying to replicate my BFP cycle - but I was on hols for the TWW so can't afford to just go lie on a beach this cycle ;) 

Welcome newbies - sorry for your losses, but hopefully anouther BFP soon and a good sticky one. 

Here's hoping x


----------



## firsttimer1

ttcmetalmom- wow. You've really been through it havent you? people dont have to cry to be able to mourn though hun, we all do it in our own way - which is what ur doing. xxx Cant believe ur ex hasnt been in contact - really awful :( xxx Its good ur trying again though - you WILL get a sticky bean! xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

firsttimer1 said:


> yes its horrible with each new name. although we start to feel better we never forget the rawness of a mc, and we always remember that even if we get pregnant again, it wont be with THAT baby. Every now and again i remember randomly and the pain is terrible. I really admire those who have been through it (esp a few times) but keep trying for that sticky bean.
> 
> i have such a good feeling for the ladies on this thread though - i really do. Cant wait for some more BFP announcements... i just KNOW some are on their way!!!

Slowly trying to catch up, been busy few days,
but this caught my eye, its so true, and I know what you mean, when for some reason think back to that day, my heart want to break all over again :nope:

I hope there are plenty more BFPs over the next few weeks xx


----------



## Clobo

Hi All :wave:

Hope everyone is doing ok at their various stages of where we all are?? :hugs:

On the :sex: positions, wel i assume those that mean gravit pulls the :spermy: into the cervix (missionary, doggy etc) are better than those where they can just fall out (woman on top) .... i agree on the making sure you both "finish" the time i conceived we only did it twice and one of those was when Id bought a naughty maids outfit and a rabbit from Anne Summers!!!! Going to be getting that out again soon!!

Metalmom, aw mate, we all deal with things in our own way, I bawled my eyes out for days, then seemed fine for weeks and weeks and now every now and then things will remind me and ill get really upset again :hugs:

I too obsess over my chart, comparing it to others, looking through the galleries of OPKs and HPTs!! The amount of time ive wasted is unbelievable!!

Almost time for me to finish work then im off home to start my weekend!!

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, mind if I join in? I think we might NTNP this month until AF arrives. I had my ERPC on the 4th July so I'm now on CD12. Got BFN about CD8. I wasn't sure whether to NTNP or not but my feeling is that if the conditions aren't right and my lining isn't good enough I won't get pregnant anyway, I might not even ov :) It took us 8 cycles the first time so I really don't want to waste time, you know?

Started OPKs yesterday and obviously negative, faint lines though. Will be interesting to keep doing them and see if I actually get a surge or not. Feels so weird to be doing OPKs and thinking about CM and all that again!

Baby dust to everyone and congrats to the BFPs! :flower:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Elhaym

Aw chick im so sorry for your loss, I think we frequent some of the same journals/thread and i remember reading your posts before. :hugs:

I think we all find the same thing, after we have had a mc we need to feel like we are doing something to get closer to our new healthy baby and getting back to TTC is the best way of helping us to move on. Agree that the first month is good to NTNP as we dont know what our bodies are going to do. I really hope your body gets back to normal quickly.

*If anyone wants to buy any OPKs etc from the internet I have a voucher code for 10% off at the following, just enter VMED at the checkout valid till Tuesday at midnight:

www.accesdiagnostics.co.uk*

Big hugs ladies xxx


----------



## debzie

Hello all just been catching up.

Welcome miss c taylor and metalmom I agree it is sad that we join here but there is alot of support.

Hi there Elhayam how are you doing honey? I got got faint OPKS right from a week after my mmc then a positive one yesterday so I know I have LH in my system but to what good it will do I do not know. 

I have started obsessing over my chart but I have always done that. Still do not really like looking at my BFP cycle thought as it gives me a lump in my throat at the moment. 

On the subject of charts Glowstar I agree ov cd 21 fingers and toes crossed for you hun. 

On the sexual positions score think the research tends to agree that missionary and doggy style are best but also if your OH to really pull back on his sperm reserves by having a good orgasm "gourmet sex" as quoted on the programme the great sperm race. Female orgasms to tend to draw the sperm up but also if you come first it changes the PH of your cervical fluid are makes it more sperm friendly so I say be greedy girls just to cover all angles.:rofl:

AFM I woke up this morning to EWCM but before everyone gets too excited I have started spotting again this afternoon with back ache and cramps so I guess I am still not finished bleeding and dam pregnancy tests are still the faintest of positives. Funny how I longed for a positive hpt now I hate that second line. :dohh:


----------



## yorkshire

tinkerbelle2 said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> yes its horrible with each new name. although we start to feel better we never forget the rawness of a mc, and we always remember that even if we get pregnant again, it wont be with THAT baby. Every now and again i remember randomly and the pain is terrible. I really admire those who have been through it (esp a few times) but keep trying for that sticky bean.
> 
> i have such a good feeling for the ladies on this thread though - i really do. Cant wait for some more BFP announcements... i just KNOW some are on their way!!!
> 
> Slowly trying to catch up, been busy few days,
> but this caught my eye, its so true, and I know what you mean, when for some reason think back to that day, my heart want to break all over again :nope:
> 
> I hope there are plenty more BFPs over the next few weeks xxClick to expand...

I understand you so much..I had 2 mcs the last was 2 months and 2 days ago almost together Tinkerbelle2..I am still not over it. This second time made fall apart. Have you done some some tests for the causes of the miscarriages?


----------



## debzie

Morning all I feel so stupid, did another opkvthis morning and it was positive as the othet morning but negative on a night so I now think that they are detecting hcg not lh. Doh. My temps are still dropping abd i have started spotting again. Guess I'm not done bleeding just yet. Think my body is doing its best to regulate my hormones but I must still have some lining to shed and hcg in my system.

The other thing I have been wondering is I'm taking agbus fastidious to hopefully regulate my cycle could this be prolonging my bleeding. it also works by increasing LH so to improve progesterone levels maybe its not suiting me?


----------



## Elhaym

Hey debzie, nice to see you :hi: I usually ov around CD16/17 so it will be interesting to see when it happens this month (if it does at all!) Though the cycle where I actually got pregnant I ov'd on the classic CD14! 

I'm still spotting slightly which is doing my head in but we started BD a couple of nights ago because I just couldn't wait, hadn't done it since a while before the mc and I really needed it. I have been getting BFNs though so surely the spotting will stop soon? :shrug:


----------



## Glowstar

Debzie.......sorry the hcg is taking so long to leave your system, it's sad but frustrating at the same time :nope: Hopefully your body will regulate soon and you'll be able to get back to BD'ing :hugs:

Elhaym - I had a D&C and BFP cycle ovulated on day 10 (normally 13-15) and I ov'd on CD21. So your might not be to far away. I suppose we have been NTNP to and just trying to get this cycle over with so we can move on and TTC properly :thumbup:


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks Glowstar, that sounds about right, it'll probably be delayed by at least a week (I got my first BFN about a week after ERPC). 

Ha, we both ov'd early on our BFP cycle - those eggs are sneaky buggers aren't they? Good job I was doing SMEP that month so I didn't miss it :haha:

I agree about wanting to get this cycle out of the way - at least doing OPKs and stuff is something to occupy my mind otherwise I'd be going mad just waiting! x


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

I feel like that too, taking temps and doing OPKs makes you feel in control of something and at least you are doing something!! It makes me feel a lot better especially in the first few weeks till you can start the serious :sex:

My body tried to ovulate and didnt on my BFP cycle and then it tried and did, luckily we had :sex: a couple of times and caught it!! Always the way, happens when you least expect it!!

The time will fly by and you will be back to TTC properly with me and the others!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## debzie

I really cannot wait for this bit to be over too ladies. We are still bding even though i am still spotting to be honest I am feeling really horney (soz tmi) must be my hormones. Spotting has tapered off to tinged cm again but I am now having ovulation pains in my left side really bad. Will see what my temps do. Did a hpt with fmu and it was a real squinter if a second line on a wondfo and negative on a onestep 10 miu typical eh?


----------



## Elhaym

Yeah, at least you feel like you are doing something to help, plus you can slowly watch your body get back to normal as it were. The human body really is amazing :)

How long have you been TTC Clobo? :hugs:

edit - OMG debzie I know! We hadn't bd'd since before my MC and over the last week I have gotten so horny, I am also spotting a bit but no way could I wait any longer :haha: so we started BD a couple of nights ago. As well as satisfying my sex drive it was also nice to have some closeness with OH after the horrible couple of weeks we have had. Hope you ov soon chick :flower:


----------



## Clobo

Debzie, increased sex drive is a sign of ovulation apparently so could be a good sign if you are feeling ov pain too?? Good luck!!

Ive been TTC for almost 2 years now, took a while to be diagnosed with PCOS and finally saw a specialist last november who started me on the clomid, took two rounds and nothing then stopped to go on the waiting list for a laparoscopy and then fell pregnant naturally .... i think its maybe one of the reasons i had a mc, my body needs that extra help of the clomid to work prooperly, the specialist said it helps so many different things!! So technically i fell pregnant the 3rd time of trying as all the other times were complete stabs in the dark as i didnt know what was going on with my body, it just took a long time to get there .... hopefully now we know what we are doing it wont take as long this time!!

Keep up all the :sex: xxx


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Hi Ladies,

Hubby and i are another couple who aren't waiting to try again. It has been a week and the bleeding has gone so now just waiting for a pos opk, i think we might just end up :sex: every second day until i get af or a bfp. PLease keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Clobo

Good luck Mrs Crabsticke!! I like your plan!! :sex: xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi MrsCrabsticke, good luck, hope you get a BFP :thumbup:

Wow Clobo you have been through a lot, I hope you're not waiting too long this time! Are you back on clomid again? xx


----------



## LolaAnn

I had a really weird call from the hosp and she said my hcg had gone DOWN to 13.2. Which would be good but I swear the first call she said my HCG was 6.something. I must have misheard and the first time she said 16 instead of 6. Hubby took the last call so I couldn't clarify. Hmm. Oh well. Still getting faint positives.

Welcome mrs crabsticke sounds like you have the same plan as us!!

Clobo I was diagnosed with PCOS and my ovaries were riddled with cysts and were very bad sizes. They did mention that pregnancy does wonders for most people with PCOS, and on my scan last week my ovaries were almost normal! I was amazed, so hopefuly they will stay that way until we carry a pregnancy to term again. 

I find it weird that my HCG levels aren't 0 yet I've stpped bleeding - where des all the stuff go? I wish I was a doctor!! x


----------



## Clobo

I wish we could see inside our bodies!! Aw chick PCOS is awful isn't it! Yep even things like my skin cleared up when I was pregnant!!

Aw chick why not ring them back and put your mind at rest, the levs will go down quickly now :hugs:

Elhaym, yes I took my fifth tablet today, so treating myself to a few vinos tonight then in baby making mode!! 

Soon we will all have our babies :baby: yay!!

Xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

hey girls, quick question, with no af showing, if I had retained stuff (its one hubbys fears) would a hpt show as a + or -?
We picked a couple up today and are debating doing one, there is no way I am pregnant, despite NTNP, BDing has been very rare like once or twice a week recently, but coming up to 9 weeks and living my life through running to the loo or not wanting to go far incase she shows her face is starting to get to me!

LolaAnn sorry to read of your recent loss, can I just say your avatar is adorable x


----------



## Glowstar

OK ladies HELP!!! I am totally crapping myself!!! I have felt weird for a couple of days....neck ache for about 4 days and swear my nipples are like they were when they were pregnant..even other half commented that they looked like saucers!! So I go to the shops this afternoon and wander into poundland and pick up some HPT's for the next time we are seriously trying...2 for a £1...strip tests 25miu sensitivity. Great for a POAS addict.

So I get home at 4.00pm and decide to go to the loo.....only 9dpo and pee'd in a cup....I know...bad girl right!!! so I dip the cheapie strip and sit on the loo watching the dye run through it and I swear I see a faint line :wacko: remember just over a week ago I did a 10miu IC to make sure I had def ovulated and the HCG was completely out my system and got a complete stark white BFN. I had a couple of digi's in the draw....so decided what the hell put yourself out of your misery...will say 'not pregnant', other test is prob an evap etc etc...this is what I got...

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/digi9dpo16711.jpg

and this is the crappy 25miu cheapie....hard to photograph...

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/9dpo25miu160711-1.jpg

Are my eyes seeing things :wacko::wacko: absolutely pooing my pants now!!


----------



## stacey3690

woo hoo bfp the hcg would well be out of your system congrats happy 9 months xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Glowstar it looks like you're pregnant again. Congratulations! Hope your have a sticky little bean this time :)


----------



## Glowstar

Girls I am absolutely shi$$ing myself :wacko: and utterly shocked right now. I suppose it should be a big thumbs up for anyone who gets told your fertility drops off the edge of a cliff when you hit 40. 

No AF since D&C....and worried this might turn into a chemical as it's a super early positive, 9dpo. the lining might be too thin. I suppose worrying won't help or stop anything from happening again :nope:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Glowstar said:


> Girls I am absolutely shi$$ing myself :wacko: and utterly shocked right now. I suppose it should be a big thumbs up for anyone who gets told your fertility drops off the edge of a cliff when you hit 40.
> 
> No AF since D&C....and worried this might turn into a chemical as it's a super early positive, 9dpo. the lining might be too thin. I suppose worrying won't help or stop anything from happening again :nope:

fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Elhaym

Glowstar, try not to panic hun, if your lining wasn't thick enough the egg wouldn't have been able to implant :) I know you must be worried though, keeping all my fingers crossed!

Congrats! :hugs: xx


----------



## debzie

Glowie congratulations hun get your bloods drawn first thingonday and go from there I hope it is your bfp. Fingers and toes crossed. x


----------



## Glowstar

I didn't know you could just get your bloods drawn Debzie :shrug: Do you just phone your GP?? I suppose in theory I should just wait for AF to be late first.


----------



## LolaAnn

omg glowstar!!!!! congratulations babe!! 
Your GP should be able to give you a referral for bloods if you've just been thru a D&C they won't have a prob doing that. wow that is so so exciting!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Glowstar said:


> Girls I am absolutely shi$$ing myself :wacko: and utterly shocked right now. I suppose it should be a big thumbs up for anyone who gets told your fertility drops off the edge of a cliff when you hit 40.
> 
> No AF since D&C....and worried this might turn into a chemical as it's a super early positive, 9dpo. the lining might be too thin. I suppose worrying won't help or stop anything from happening again :nope:

Congratulations hun. Try not to worry.

Wishing you a sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months. 

:hugs:


----------



## debzie

Yeah glowie after my last mmc as i was still testing positive after my spotting had stopped they took bloods. Just explain to your gps and they should do it. Fx. X


----------



## mrsmax

Glowstar - Yayy!!!!!! I got shivers reading your post. Wow - suck it to them :) REally hope everything goes wonderfully.


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

This is a weird one but i think i have a +HPT. I dont know when i O'D because NTNP but i had some HPT's delivered yesterday so i thought i'd feed my habit. 

Had a CP on 29th June and bled for 3 weeks on and off. HPT's got lighter and lighter until blank.

Heres what i got 30 minutes ago. Taken within the time frame.

I should add that before the CP i never once got a + on an IC only one a frer and CB digi. Not getting my hopes up and im going to test every day for the next 10 days. i cant allow myself to get excited because i think its too early and we only DTD once which was last Sunday. This is another reason i am not sure.
 



Attached Files:







test1.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 25









test2.jpg
File size: 2.4 KB
Views: 56


----------



## Glowstar

I can't open the 2nd one but I 100% see a line on the first one :happydance:

Excited for you :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

2nd pic uploaded again
 



Attached Files:







photo 2.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Wendyk07

Glowstar said:


> I can't open the 2nd one but I 100% see a line on the first one :happydance:
> 
> Excited for you :hugs:

Am excited and apprehensive at the same time. :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

That looks like a def BFP to me :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Glowstar said:


> That looks like a def BFP to me :hugs::hugs:

Am just worried that its a little early and it may be showing left over hormones from the CP. We only DTD last Sunday so it would mean i o'd either before or immediately after Sunday and then implanted really early as well. Its all so confusing.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

wendyk07 look like a deff bfp to me :) 

:hugs: keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Elhaym

I see the line Wendy, hope it gets darker if you keep testing! :thumbup:

Wow this is a lucky thread! :happydance: 

argh I am STILL spotting slightly... just brown cm but I wish it would just go away now, it's been 2 weeks :( I'm worried we shouldn't have DTD now....


----------



## Wendyk07

Its getting weirder. Just done a frer and 2nd line is darker than anything i ever got before or after the CP but i would only be 6dpo today based on the timing of :sex: and the possible OV pain. Surely it wouldnt be this dark.

Its all so confusing.


----------



## ickle pand

Wendy - there's a chance that you lost a twin. I hope that either way this is a sticky bean for you. KUP!


----------



## debzie

wow wendy i defo see a second line fingers crossed for you. :happydance:
Elhayhm I am still spotting on and on too but I am not to concerned regarding dtd. I had a massive temp spike this morning so hopefully now I am in my leuteal phase I am not saying tww as I dont have any hope as I am still spotting. Just want af to turn up asap so I can get it over with before hols on the 10th August. x


----------



## Glowstar

Wendy, if you're not charting maybe you Ov'd at a different time :shrug: post a piccie of the Frer :happydance:

Debzie, looks like you might have Ov'd :winkwink: I have read that the HCG doesn't have to be completely out of your system for you to ovulate...not sure if that's true?

I also read that with a medical management MC the average median for HCG to be back to normal is 19 days...with a D&C the median is 30 days!!! 
I am totally freaking out now that my BFN over a week ago was a fluke and maybe what I am getting now is leftover HCG :wacko: I am really paranoid that maybe I read the IC wrong :shrug: but I remember leaving it and looking and it was snow white, feeling really confident my body was back to normal and I had ovulated like I thought I had and throwing it in the bin because there was no point keeping it. 

I've done a search on FF for charts with my average post-O temps and BD pattern and it's 61% pregnancy....I am starting to question wether I've got a real BFP or not. Suppose the next few days will tell.


----------



## Glowstar

Elhaym said:


> I see the line Wendy, hope it gets darker if you keep testing! :thumbup:
> 
> Wow this is a lucky thread! :happydance:
> 
> argh I am STILL spotting slightly... just brown cm but I wish it would just go away now, it's been 2 weeks :( I'm worried we shouldn't have DTD now....


I had that too...didn't bleed much after the D&C but had a very pale brown/yellow cm for about another week after bleeding stopped. It just seemed to suddenly disappear almost overnight. Hopefully yours will stop soon :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Time will tell glowstar but I have a good feeling.I had medical management and still have positive joys so statistics dont say everything.


----------



## Elhaym

well my OPK was very faint again, I'm betting I don't ov for at least another week if not longer. 

Fingers crossed glowstar! Hopefully your tests will get darker xx


----------



## Wendyk07

The frer..

Its gets stranger. The day i started bleeding CB digi said 1-2 and then all the tests got lighter and lighter till there was nothing there on them and barely a line on a frer and nothing on a IC. I did no more tests after that until today. All showing really dark lines and the CB digi saying 2-3.


???????????
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Wendyk07

Glowstar said:


> Wendy, if you're not charting maybe you Ov'd at a different time :shrug: post a piccie of the Frer :happydance:
> 
> Debzie, looks like you might have Ov'd :winkwink: I have read that the HCG doesn't have to be completely out of your system for you to ovulate...not sure if that's true?
> 
> I also read that with a medical management MC the average median for HCG to be back to normal is 19 days...with a D&C the median is 30 days!!!
> I am totally freaking out now that my BFN over a week ago was a fluke and maybe what I am getting now is leftover HCG :wacko: I am really paranoid that maybe I read the IC wrong :shrug: but I remember leaving it and looking and it was snow white, feeling really confident my body was back to normal and I had ovulated like I thought I had and throwing it in the bin because there was no point keeping it.
> 
> I've done a search on FF for charts with my average post-O temps and BD pattern and it's 61% pregnancy....I am starting to question wether I've got a real BFP or not. Suppose the next few days will tell.

Sounds like we are kind of in the same boat. I really hope its your BFP hun.


----------



## Elhaym

That's a good line on the FRER, certainly looks like a BFP, especially if you've had a BFN previously :) xx


----------



## firsttimer1

I go away for two days... come bk... and it seems we have two BFPs on this thread??? Wendy and Glowstar??!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! I knew BFPs would be on the horizon soon!!!

Glow - its unlikely to be left over hun after a BFN before xxx

This is VERY exciting :) Congrats! xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Wendy I am wondering if you've had vanishing twin sydrome. If it were me I would try and get yourself referred asap to the EPAU and see if they can do a blood draw for you :winkwink:

That's a great line though....so you are def pregnant :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I really hope we're at a start of a long line of BFP's :) 

No sign of O for me yet. I've got a clear line on my OPK but it's nowhere near dark enough yet. I had a really sharp pinching sensation in my right ovary area on Friday that I thought might be O but no temp spike yet. My temps have been a bit odd but who knows what's going on! I'm actually wishing I was in the 2ww so that I would have a deadline to count down too lol!


----------



## Glowstar

I think your temps look great.....looks like you are heading to Ovulation :winkwink: your temps this cycle look more level than your previous couple cycles. 

I know what you mean though...being in limbo/waiting for ovulation is boring! do you check your CP/CM?


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for having a look at my chart. I don't chart CP because I can't reach it no matter how much I try lol! I keep an eye out for EWCM and note that but it tends to be quite scant. I've got Pre-seed lubricant that I'm hoping to try this cycle. It's tricky though because it takes away some of the spontaneity lol


----------



## Glowstar

Have you got a tilted uterus? Agree with you about the pre-seed...we used Conceive Plus and it always sat on the bedside unit and we usually applied it right at the very beginning so we didn't have to stop half way through. It's messy though!!! but in a nice way :blush:
The only cycle I EVER had ewcm was after my first AF when I had the implant removed. I will be totally honest and say at the time I had NO clue what the hell it was :blush:
Probably because when I had my daughters mid-nineties we didn't get told about things like that and had no internet access. It was just a case of BD CD 10-14 and that was it....if only it were like that all the time eh???? LOL!
I've learned sooooooo much since we started TTC in November :winkwink:


----------



## ickle pand

No my uterus is fine. I had an HSG in February and they were happy with it and my tubes. 

I did have a lot of EWCM after the HSG but I've only had a wee bit since. 

We've been trying for over 3.5 years now, and I've learned so much in that time. DH rolls his eyes whenever I tell him something new lol! I really love charting - I wish I'd started a long time ago but we were mostly NTNP


----------



## debzie

I too love charting and it has given me a focus following my miscarriage, OH would still prefer if we did everything au natralle but as I explain to him its my body and I like to know whats going on with it. 

Well my temps are still up so if the shift continues I will have my cross hares tomorrow. I am still spotting its becoming really annoying now. Hpt was stark white this morning but it was an IC 10miu so think I will still go out and buy another to make sure.:dohh:


----------



## Elhaym

I've got pink spotting again today too, BD last night so that probably didn't help. I am so sick of spotting now it's not even funny! Arrgh!

Your chart looks good debzie, looks like you had a temp shift. :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls, 

I have been unable to get a GP appointment today as the surgery is closed due to it being a Glasgow bank holiday. I called the EPAU this morning and was told that they are running a call back service today and that someone will call me back at somepoint today.
More + IC's this morning didnt take another FRER though.
Am hoping they dont fob me off and actually get me in for a scan at the very least to see whats going on. 
I have to be honest i am pretty excited at the prospect of being pg especially after the CP but a scared at the same time incase its not and its still the hormones from the lost bean.


----------



## Wendyk07

They finally called back. I have an appointment for a scan tomorrow at 12:30 at least by tomorrpw afternoon i will have some answers. 

Wendy
x


----------



## Glowstar

Debzie....def ovulated :happydance:

Wendy I am waiting from a callback from the Dr's. I'm hoping they will get me in to check my HCG and find out what the heck is going on. I don't feel excited to be honest as I keep thinking it's somehow wrong and left over HCG. I am 100% sure that IC I did on the 9th July was negative. I feel totally confused now :wacko:

Look forward to hearing what the EAPU say :winkwink:


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie I agree that your chart looks good. Hopefully you'll get another high temp tomorrow and then FF will give you your crosshairs. 

Wendy - good luck for tomorrow. I hope it's good news!

Glowstar - I hope its not just leftover HCG. KUP!

AFM - my chart still looks a bit strange. If you're a chart stalker - please have a look for me. My temps are usually up and down before O but they've been falling since CD7. Hoping to get a spike on Wednesday though so that I can have my first ever "perfect" 28 day cycle lol! 

We tried using Pre-seed last night for the first time. It was a bit strange tbh - it put a bit of pressure on the BDing since I had to insert it 15 mins beforehand. DH kept making jokes about my fertiliser, he always tries to make jokes when he feels awkward about stuff. Physically it felt fine though. I think I'll have to find a way of going to insert it, once I know DH is in the mood, without actually mentioning it lol!


----------



## tinkerbelle2

wendy, really hope this is good news for you! fingers crossed and keep us updated!
first timer was right then, lets hope these 2 are the start of a new journey for many of you


----------



## mrsmax

Ickle Pand - I use pre-seed (and used teh month I conceived) and I love it. I dont tell DH, I just insert last thing before I leave the bathroom and hit the bedroom. I really like it - just need to not use too much. About 2mg is perfect! Good luck.


----------



## mrsmax

And yes, your chart does look weird. I dont think I have ever seen a chart where the temps just head down like that. Sure nothing to worry about, but will be interesting to see what happens to it an O time!


----------



## Glowstar

Great News Wendy :happydance: I've got the Drs Wednesday and Friday for HCG tests :wacko: I'm feeling less convinced each day....and thinking it's leftover HCG...driving myself to the loony bin :wacko:

Ickle...I think your chart looks lovely...a nice steady dip to a nice low temp in readiness for a spike at ovulation. I sometimes get a little loop before ov...where they suddenly go up for a couple of days and then drop down again and then I ovulate.
You don't have a massive jump though...your post-O temps are quite low?


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

*Amanda*, hmmm wierd temps true, but then it could be cos the weather has been a bit cooler maybe?? Mine have generally gone down because i have been having acupuncture and he is trying to cool me down which is working!! I wouldnt worry too much chick, hopefully you will ovulate very soon, keep up the :sex:

I was looking at the Conceive Plus lubricant in Boots today, MrsMax, good plan about not telling OH, i might have to get some as what was putting me off was that OH might think it was a bit wierd ... maybe if i got some and put it in an Anne Summer tube he might like it??

Yes, we need more good news ... *Wendy* good luck for tomorrow chick and *Glow* keep your chin up and think positively, have they called you back yet??

*As for me*, im waiting to ovulate now, think it will be next week though as i usually ovulate late and im back on the clomid now ... starting the :sex: already though!!

xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Me neither mrsmax lol! It's within my normal temp range so I'm not worried, it's just really odd, especially since I was drinking on Friday night and that normally sends your temps high. I'm looking forward to seeing what the line on my OPK looks like tonight.

Glowstar - do you think? I've not seen a chart like mine before. I'm not worried really, it's more important what happens after O. Yeah my post O temps don't jump that high, but maybe there will be a bigger jump this time since they're dropping a bit lower. 

Clobo - it's not really been cooler with us and these temps are lower than my temps from Feb lol! It's maybe just that the agnus castus is doing it's thing this month. Only time will tell. I bought Pre-seed online (I think from Amazon) it has applicators so that you can apply it exactly where it's needed. It's not too bad, just takes away a bit of the spontenaity (sp?) and romance lol! Hope you O sooner rather than later. What days are you taking the clomid?


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Hi everyone... I left for awhile, was too scared to stick around. For good reason I guess. It's nice to see all the BFP's though and now I can join all of you moving on to the trying for a BFP for Aug. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Meachy

Hi I had a MC a week ago :cry: all we want to do is try again, we both feel like we have no purpose now. I think we may not wait until AF but try ASAP. Waiting for hcg levels to drop though, still got a ositive test yesterday but the lines are getting fainter each day I test


----------



## Clobo

Hi

*Mama*, welcome back, I hope you are ok chick?? Good positive thinking i like it, lets see how many more we can get!! :hugs:

*Meachy*, hi :wave: sorry to hear of your loss and it looks like things took a while to happen, I know how you feel and a lot of girls on here do too, you feel like you are taking steps backwards before you can move on again and TTC again will definitely help you feel a lot better. Be strong and make sure you let your family look after you :friend:

*Amanda*, hmmm maybe it is the agnus castus, i wasnt temping when i took it last year so i dont know what it did to me!! Yep just wait and see, all will be revealed soon im sure :saywhat: I might get some preseed from accessdiagnostics and stock up on a few more OPKs too, perhaps ill try and use it in secret without OH knowing!! Cheers chick!

How is everyone else?? *Kas *are you ok??

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Mama and Meachy I am sorry for your losses :cry:

I kind of feel funny posting BFP's on this thread...is it too upsetting? or maybe encouraging...I don't know. I don't want to tread on anyone's toes.
I have felt so confused all day so I came home and looked through my bedroom bin and voila...I found my negative HPT from the 9th July.

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/negativeHPT9thJuly2011.jpg

Still feeling in limbo I did my last FRER, 1st one taken at 10dpo with FMU the next one taken today at 11dpo 5.15pm...what do you ladies think? It is getting darker isn't it?

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Frers10dpo11dpo.jpg


----------



## Clobo

Woah that is so dark!! Thats definitely a BFP!! Stop worrying now because worrying will only stress you out and thats not what we want! Look after yourself and im sure the blood test on wednesday will confirm it!!

Chick, dont worry, if you girls are anything like me I always feel two ways about any pregnancy announcements ... sad that other people are getting their BFP and its not happened for me yet ... but also happy and excited for the other person and encouraged. Its just a fact of LTTTC and mc's, its such an emotional thing!! :hugs:

We will all be there one day, sooner or later :baby:


----------



## Elhaym

Hi Meachy, sorry for your loss, good luck with TTC again :hugs:

Glowstar that is definitely a new BFP! Congrats hun :happydance: 

personally I don't mind seeing BFPs at all, they give me hope, don't worry about it! :D

Gah my OPK was still very pale, no way am I oving any time soon, hardly any CM either. Oh well it gives me something to do! xx


----------



## ickle pand

Glowstar - that's definitely a BFP. Congratulations!!


----------



## Glowstar

That's really nice of you Clobo. 

I know, I kind of feel weird posting it here but hoping it spurs others on. I'll be looking forward to some more BFP's :hugs::hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

mama - welcome back huni :)

meachy - im sorry to have to welcome you to this thread, :hugs: but i hope you find all the support you need here. This is a great group of girls :)

Glow - that is defo a BFP, well done you! CONGRATUALTIONS! i think the girls on here need good news after everything weve all been thru together. 

as for me Cloey, im now an apple pip. This is both really exciting but also v. scary. Its v. scary because ive still not got MS. i KNOW its still early days but with my MC i didnt have MS....so i want it soooo badly this time. Just really tired. Exhausted actually. But fingers crossed. Got a private scan on the 7 weeks mark... this is when last time i MC'd.

BABY DUST TO YOU ALL - LETS HAVE SOME MORE BFP's soon!!! xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Thanks chick, im glad my post came across ok, im nothing but honest!!

Yes we need more BFPs, who is going to be next?? xxx

Kas, yay glad you are ok, not long to wait for your scan then ... think positive happy thoughts and your apple pip will grow!! Dont worry about the MS, everyone is different and apparently some lucky ladies dont get it at all!!

xxx


----------



## debzie

Evening all

Welcome meachy and so sorry for your loss.

Wendy so glad to here you have a scan tomorrow will be stalking.....

Glow there is no doubt that it a BFP and I too do not mind you posting your news I too find it encouraging and it has given me hope. Wednesday cannot come soon enough. As for your tests they are defo getting darker. 

Amanda I would not be too concerned I am taking agnes castus too and my temp pattern is completely different, are you taking it through or stopping at ov? Im continuing as most of the info says it can do no harm.

I too used preseed the cycle I got my BFP. We incorporated it into our foreplay and laughed about it.

It feels strange but as you ladies are celebrating your BFPs I am celebrating my BFN, yeah stark white superdrug test this afternoon.... suppose I still should check with FMU. I still have brownish CM but I now just think that it is old blood working its way out as it is becoming less and less.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Debzie, I really hope the bleeding stops soon, I know how you feel, i bled for 6 weeks and yes the end was like old brown blood so fingers crossed and then you can get back to TTC! :hugs:


----------



## mrsmax

Glowstar - that is soooo a BFP!!!!! Yay. And as all the other ladies said, a BFP is inspiring. If there were none I would get really depressed!! Congratulations. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Also, Firstimer - I hope you pip keeps on growing to a nice ripe watermelon!!

Welcome Meachy - sorry for your loss. You will find support here. I just m/c last month and being on this thread and others has really helped ease the transition.

I am ovulating today (I think!) :thumbup: Only one day later than before the m/c. I feel pretty lucky about that. Lots od Bding tonight and that Pre-seed is coming out. Should i feel bad that i have been using it on and off for 3 months and not told DH?! It does make things easier if you're not in the mood too - if you know what I mean :blush:

Good luck everyone waiting for tests/scans etc,.


----------



## Glowstar

No you are totally right!! I never really felt jealousy when other people got BFP's and I didn't, more frustration and 'when is it my turn'...it's a horrible fear of the unknown and knowing largely it's not something you can control as hard as you try.

Elhaym - I can't see your chart when I click on it :winkwink:

Firsttimer - I have 2 daughters and never had MS with either of them....in fact I had hardly any symptoms at all!! and they are both now 16 & 13!!

Debzie :hugs: - if you have a BFN and you've just ovulated you still have a chance this cycle....I have proved that anything can happen!! I was seriously ill...had a D&C and a blood transfusion 4 weeks ago...who would have thought!!!


----------



## firsttimer1

Glowstar said:


> No you are totally right!! I never really felt jealousy when other people got BFP's and I didn't, more frustration and 'when is it my turn'...it's a horrible fear of the unknown and knowing largely it's not something you can control as hard as you try.
> 
> Elhaym - I can't see your chart when I click on it :winkwink:
> 
> Firsttimer - I have 2 daughters and never had MS with either of them....in fact I had hardly any symptoms at all!! and they are both now 16 & 13!!
> 
> Debzie :hugs: - if you have a BFN and you've just ovulated you still have a chance this cycle....I have proved that anything can happen!! I was seriously ill...had a D&C and a blood transfusion 4 weeks ago...who would have thought!!!

GOD. that is soooo good to hear. Thank you so much. So much emphasis is put on how MS is a great sign that ive been all panicking. Thank you x1000!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Glad I made you feel better :hugs: I honestly 100% wouldn't have known I was pregnant either time...that's how few symptoms I had!!! Mind you I was actually glad...I hate being sick at the best of times!!! :hugs:

Mrs Max - :haha: about not telling your OH...if only mine knew what I discuss on here :blush::blush: looks like you've timed all your BD'ing right so fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - I've been taking it as long as I've been temping though although I'm taking it in a different way so maybe that's it. I'm taking 400mg all cycle but upping it to 1200mg for cd3-7. I'm definitely not going to stop it at ovulation as I think I need it to help boost my progesterone levels and when I do get a BFP again I won't stop it cold turkey like I did last time, I'll wean myself off it so my hormone levels don't crash or spike. I can't help but wonder if that's what caused the m/c. 

The preseed I've got has applicators for inserting it deep inside so there's no way I could incorporate that into our foreplay lol!


----------



## Elhaym

Debzie yay for BFN! I think my spotting is slowing too, just the odd bit brown CM now and again. let's hope ov comes along for us both soon :D

Ha Glowstar its OK I don't think it's set up to view my chart, I don't temp so nothing much to look at I just do OPKs and record CM when I see it! :)

mrsmax I hope you caught the egg! xx


----------



## LolaAnn

omg I've missed 2 BFPS! Congrats guys. No one on here minds BFPs being posted in this thread, in fact I'm sure we all take it as real encouragement!! Well I've failed miserably at temping so far, a huge bag of ovulation tests arrived today so I'll be trying them out shortly over the next few days. I'm feeling really really down about concieving again.. I just want a baby so bad right now!! Not in like 2 years time :( waaah


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so excited - I had a lovely temp dip this morning. Really hope this is O because it'd be bang on time and DH and I will have time to DTD a few more times before he goes away on Saturday. Roll on tomorrow morning!


----------



## mrsmax

I'm gutted - yesterday was O day and dh didnt want to BD. He has never said no before, but thought as we had already dne it the last tow nights that we didnt need to last night. I'm so mad with him!! Sigh. HOwever, we did hit the night before O and the bight before that so I guess we're not out, but feels a bit like it :(


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies.

LolaAnn don't beat yourself up about temping I'm still learning now 4 cycles on, I found it hard to start with. 

Amanda fingers crossed that that egg is on its way. 

Afm got my cross hares I'm 3 dpo Whoo hoo. X


----------



## debzie

So sorry your feeling down mrsmax the 
Male species can be very strange at times, I don't tell oh now when I am close to ov as he hates "working to a. schedule" and feels funny about it. You still have a good chance. Here's to our tww good luck. X


----------



## Glowstar

Mrs max, don't worry you won't have missed it!! The days leading up to ovulation are way more important!! My last bfp we only did it 2 days before ov and twice in day of ov, this time 2 days leading up to ov. I have read that often the day of ovulation itself is often too late because the sperm need time to travel to lie in wait for the egg to be released.

I am fairly sure my bfps have come from the days leading up to ov xx


----------



## ickle pand

Mrsmax - you're definitely not out. I got pregnant with just BDing 2 days before O. Try and persuade him tonight (without pressure as hard as that can be) because the intercourse timer on FF includes that day too. In fact BDing 12 hours after O is a method some ladies use to try and get pregnant with a girl. I don't know if it works or not but it's worth it just to cover all the bases. 

It's hard not to pressure our DH's - I gave DH a telling off this morning for "taking care of himself" while I was in the shower. He has a high sex drive, and there's no way I could get him to wait 2 days inbetween times, but we'd agreed that if he needed to then we would BD so at least any swimmers would be going to the right place lol!

Debzie - congrats on the crosshairs. I love getting mine, although they've moved the past 2 cycles lol! Only 11 days left of the 2ww :)


----------



## Elhaym

ickle pand - your chart looks really good, hopefully you will get a nice spike soon! 

debzie - yay ovulation! Looks like you got plenty of BD in, I hope you manage to catch it! :)

mrsmax day before ov is one of the best days to BD, you're still in with a chance!

Wish I had something interesting to report. No spotting yet today which is good, I hope it's finished now! xx


----------



## debzie

Thanks elhayam but not holding out much hope as I am still spotting... its more like tmi beige cm now though.

I have just rang the docs and I am going to get another sick note... but I am also starting to feel a little guilty for not going back to work I just do not feel ready. I am a mental health nurse and do not think I could deal with others emotional turmoil at the moment. THEN AGAIN ANOTHER PART OF ME DAYS GO BACK AND GET ON WITH IT??????


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - I really didn't want to go back to work on after my mc. I started to mc on the Thursday so left work early and went back on the Tuesday. I'd already booked the Friday and Monday off because it was the weekend of the Royal wedding plus it was our first anniversary on the Sunday, so I didn't have to phone in sick or anything. I emailed my boss when I got back to work and told him exactly what had happened and he was really great. Told me that if I needed to go home, to just email him and go - not wait for a reply. 

I really didn't want to go back though - DH really pushed me and I kept saying that I wasn't ready. He told me to go in and if I really couldn't face it, to then come home. Getting back to "normal" really helped me to start to move past it, but everyone is different and my job is more of an admin one than yours.


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

Yay for ovulation and crosshairs!! Im awaiting mine at the end of the week to so we are all moving in the right direction!!

Mrsmax, yep deffo not out, when i got my bfp we did it 3 days before and 1 day before and that was it!! Yep try again tonight as you never know how far that egg has got!!

My OH can be a real pain too, he wasnt in the mood for it last night but i reminded him what the specialist had said and when he came to bed we :sex: i think i have to let him think its his idea!! 

Debzie, I hardly had any time off work and i really regret it, im an accountant so was just sitting at my desk really not having to deal with lots of stuff but looknig back i should have just taken a week off, especially when i started bleeding. Do what you think is right chick :hugs:

:dust: everyone xxx


----------



## Meachy

Hi thanks for the lovely welcome, I think we are going to try as soon as I get negative tests, if there is a chance that I could be more fertile after this then I don't want to miss that chance! It's just the waiting I hate. How long was it until you ov'd after the bleeding stopped/hcg dropped? I'm still bleeding :growlmad:
:dust: to everyone.


----------



## LolaAnn

Meachy I spent ages on FF going thru post miscarriage charts where people have got their bfps that cycle and most of them ovulated like days 14-16, there were a few much later but I'd say that was the average.


----------



## LolaAnn

meh just did my first ovulation test and theres not even a hint of a line??


----------



## Elhaym

LolaAnn said:


> meh just did my first ovulation test and theres not even a hint of a line??

I'm on CD16 and been doing them since CD10 and still only getting very faint lines, I'd be ov'ing today if it was a normal cycle :( looks like it will be delayed for a few days at least. The wait sucks doesn't it? x


----------



## mrsmax

Thanks everyone for making me feel better. You have probably just saved my poor dh from a really grumpy wife after work :)

Elhaym - my ovulation was only delayed by a day, but I counted the first heavy day of bleeding as Day 1. If I counted the spotting day then it would have been delayed 2-3 days. Hope that helps. 

Debzie - the work one is tough. As mine was a really early miscarriage I didnt take any time off. My spotting started at work and I just sat at my desk for 45 minutes staring into space and googling spotting in pregnancy. Lucky for me I have my own office so could shed tears iwthout being seen, but I do find it wierd now that I didnt up and leave early. 

I think if I was a little further along I would have taken time out to regroup, I am thinkinhg I will have a sick day if my BFP doesnt arrive this month and let myself have a day moping :) But def getting back to normal helps not get too down.


----------



## mrsmax

ickle pand said:


> Mrsmax - you're definitely not out. I got pregnant with just BDing 2 days before O. Try and persuade him tonight (without pressure as hard as that can be) because the intercourse timer on FF includes that day too. In fact BDing 12 hours after O is a method some ladies use to try and get pregnant with a girl. I don't know if it works or not but it's worth it just to cover all the bases.
> 
> It's hard not to pressure our DH's - I gave DH a telling off this morning for "taking care of himself" while I was in the shower. He has a high sex drive, and there's no way I could get him to wait 2 days inbetween times, but we'd agreed that if he needed to then we would BD so at least any swimmers would be going to the right place lol!
> 
> Debzie - congrats on the crosshairs. I love getting mine, although they've moved the past 2 cycles lol! Only 11 days left of the 2ww :)

Ickle - just realised we will be in the TWW together. Here's to getting our BFPs :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

That's if I did/do actually O today mrsmax lol! Fingers crossed though and we can count down the days together :)


----------



## debzie

Thaks ladies think I will take another week off spoke to our ward manager who was really lovely and basically told me not to come back yet. Think its hit me hard having 2 mmcs in the last 7 months did not have much time off at all.with the first.

My ovulation is way late think that's because I bled so heavily and for so long.

As for the question on ovulation and bleeding. I have just stopped spotting, got my girst bfn yesterday and ovulated Saturday. Busy few days really. 

Yes girls who hoo no further spotting fingers crossed I did ovulate and start builing up some lining asap.


----------



## Elhaym

Oh FFS, my body is annoying me, I have cm that's quite EWCM-like but still stained brown (sorry for TMI) will BD tonight just in case, will be interested to see what tonights OPK looks like.

Thanks mrsmax I hope mines not delayed by too long too :)

GL debzie! xx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

hey peeps, not been on recently, so glad to see BFPs popping up, such amazing news.
Still waiting for AF getting fed up now, bfn the other day :( Oh well life goes on!
I am debating ov tests to see if my body is actually doing anything, but would not be sure on what ones to get any advice?


----------



## debzie

Elhaym I too had that mind ewcm and spotting just go for it and good luck.

Tinkerbelle2 I just buy the cheapy opks from ebay or amazon all work ok nit thrte was one brand that had quite a high sensitivity 40 miu cant remember what brand they were but yhey had a nlue handle not the usual green. Never got a positive on those ones. This month i used first response ones got a bargan on eBay. X


----------



## Glowstar

I'm not sure if there is a difference between delayed ovulation after a natural/medical/D&C miscarriage. I know I ovulated cd10 BFP cycle and cd21 this time so delayed by 11 days!!! My normal ov would be 13-15 so maybe on average delayed by a week. 

I hope to be able to chart stalk you ALL soon in the TWW and for a flood of BFP's :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Urghh. I don't know why but I clicked the pregnancy tracker on FF. Forgot I'd filled it in and didn't delete it after the m/c. I would've been 16+1 today. Feeling a bit sad now after reading all about how big the baby would've been etc.


----------



## debzie

Glowstar never thought of counting, ov was delayed for me by 7-8 days usually ov cd 17-18.:dohh:

So sorry amanda, I keep getting things like that that remind me. I have two friends that are 15 weeks what I would have been now, and they have bumps, actually pleased my dd has broke up from preschool so at least I will not see one of them as often now. I had a few pregnancy apps on my phone and I got a few updates through before I managed to delete them. Sending:hugs:


----------



## LolaAnn

aw hugs I did the same thing panda :( its horrible.
Hmm I have the blue handle OPKs from eBay... how many times per day does everyone test? I'm thinking about doing 2x a day but I've read you should really do 3x??


----------



## Clobo

Hi all

Well i think we can safely say from our own and other experiences here that nothing is "normal" after a mc!! Our bodies have been through so much and its no wonder that it takes a while to settle down, we just have to wait and see what happens! :saywhat:

Tinkerbelle, ive used FRER OPKs and clearblue and internet cheapys and the FRER ones are brilliant if you can afford them but they are like £40 for 20 unless you can get them on offer .... dont bother with the clearblue as they are expensive and rubbish as you cant line spot!! The internet cheapys have worked for me and I got mine from the website below:

https://www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk

As for testing apparently its better to test in the afternoon between about 4-6pm .... LH isnt usually produced at nighttime when you are asleep so it produces it in the day and then can be detected in the afternoon! It worked for me, stark white OPKs till 2 days before Ov and then two days of darker lines then back to nothing!!

Aw Amanda, i deleted mine when i remembered, im not sure how many weeks id be but i know id have a bump and its sad when i think about it. Dont dwell on it though chick, your time will come :hugs:

Yes come on you :bfp: xxx


----------



## Glowstar

I got my opk from Fertilityplan on eBay really cheap and they work. I did get fed up with testing 3x a day so ended up getting a CBFM so I could just use FMU and found it very easy to use. Think I paid £45 including P&P and got 20 sticks for around £13. I could make them last 2 cycles. 
They are good as you can re-sell them again and recoup the cost :winkwink:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. I was a bit down last night but I'm back to normal again today :)

Glowstar - How are you getting on with the CBFM? I've been looking at them on ebay and am thinking about buying one second hand. I noticed that you can also get the sticks quite a bit cheaper on there too. 

AFM - my temp went up nicely today. Not quite as high as I would've liked but I tend to be a slow riser so hopefully that's what it is. 

I've never had a +OPK though. I've been using the FRER OPK's and I've only been testing once a day (around 6ish when I get home from work), because I didn't have a full pack so I wonder if I could've missed my surge.


----------



## firsttimer1

amanda - awww sorry chick x Even tho im now pregnant again i cant help but keep working out how far along i would have been the first time. Its silly really. Just gets me down. Chin up chick - glad your feeling better today :)

tinkerbelle2 - how long is it now that youve been waiting for AF to show??

Cloey - Hope your ok hun!

AFM - i got my 3+ on the CB digi today. Every wednesday the CB has moved up a level so i think im on track. That must be good right??? That was my last test now that ive seen the 3+ though. 
I keep dipping bewteen being really excited and UTTERLY SCARED. I know stressing does no one any good but its soooo easy to do haha. My OH is barely mentioning the pregnancy - i think he is as scared as i am. Im so sorry that having a MC robbed us both of all the joy of pregnancy :(


----------



## Elhaym

I use the cheapy One Step OPKs from amazon, they work well for me, I usually do 1 a day when I get home from work :)

Yesterdays still had barely a line but I had a big dose of more EWCM today, hoping it is close! I checked my BFP chart and I got EWCM 3 days before ov so hope its similar this time! 

I thought about the CBFM but don't know if I can justify the expense as cheap OPKs work well for me but if OPKs don't work well I think they're ideal!

That's great about the digi firsttimer sounds like bean is well snuggled in there, yay! :)


----------



## ickle pand

First Timer - I think it'll get easier for your and your DH as your pregnancy progresses. Once you pass how far along you were when you m/c the first time, and pass the 12week marker, you'll probably both feel happier and will relax and enjoy it. 

I think I'll be exactly the same when I get my next BFP (in 2 weeks time I hope lol). Last time I just let myself get excited and start planning, because I was determined to enjoy it rather than worry that the worst might happen. Now that I've been through it, I think I'd be a bit more cautious. 

I'm definitely going to stop my mum getting as carried away - she'd bought fabric to make bumper cushions for the crib (my dad made a crib when they were expecting my brother, and almost all of the family babies have slept in it) and I was only 4 weeks along!! I'm thinking of asking her to do something else with the fabric - maybe make something for a workmate, because it'll just remind me of the m/c.

Elhaym - I'm watching a few CBFM's on ebay but I'm just not sure if I can justify spending that much money when temping seems to be working for me so far.


----------



## Glowstar

Yay for the 3+ on the digi Firsttimer :happydance::happydance:

Looks like you might have O'd Ickle....will keep checking your chart :winkwink:

Re the CBFM - It certainly took the stress out of doing multiple OPK's. I did have one cycle where it missed my surge but I def ovulated. I would certainly recommend it and yes the initial outlay is high but knowing you can re-coup the cost later on is good.

AFM - well had the tiniest amount of the palest palest brown cm when I wiped this morning after a BM, if I hadn't been poking around prob wouldn't have noticed it :wacko: had mega sharp stabbing pains and feel like AF is waiting to strike any second. Had a really strong test last night..they are getting darker and still mega sore boobs. Kind of feel a bit down that I might not even get off the ground with this pregnancy at all :nope:


----------



## ickle pand

I'll keep an eye on those ones on ebay and if I can get one cheap enough, I'll buy it for next cycle. Am I right in saying you have to start using it right at the start of your cycle?

Bleeding and cramping during early pregnancy doesn't necessarily mean m/c. You're still having strong pregnancy symptoms so try not to worry too much, especially since your tests are still nice and dark.


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah,I got mine off eBay. I ended up just finding one that had a buy it now as they are quite popular and couldn't be bothered getting into a bidding war. Sure mine was £45. 
You can start using it upto cd5. If you need any help at all using it let me know, I've got a few tips on saving a couple sticks per cycle :winkwink:

No more pale brown cm.....yet....will wait and see. Suppose by Friday I'll no one way or another, either AF will come or bloods will tell what's going on.
Not changing my tickers yet x


----------



## mrsmax

Firstimer - that is great news on the 3 plus, but def stop testing now and relax into it. 

Ickle - I did exactly the same as you and promised myself I would enjoy my pregnancy. MNow I wish I had been cautious - luckily I stopped my mum from buying wool to knit a blanket, although we had picked out the pattenr :( Too sad to think about. 

I have been on and off about a CBFM. What is better about them than OPK's? I know my cycle and O date pretty well, but does CBFM work differently? If only we knew the best TIME to bd (although we'd all be rushing home from work with "headaches" I guess if we knew 3pm on Tuesday was teh best day and time ;)

I am 2 DPO and trying not to get stressed. This is first cycle after m/c so figure it wont happen this quick, but keep thinking maybe, just maybe...


----------



## ickle pand

Most of the ones I'm watching end tonight so if I get one, I'll let you know. Tips are always welcome!


----------



## Glowstar

I suppose the benefits are the ease of use with FMU, I tend to pee in a cup, then dip. 
It measures 2 sets of hormones estrogen (sp) and LH so it can give you the 'high' days where you are potentially fertile leading up to ov followed by 2 peak days which you should ovulate on, followed by a final high, for good measure.
It def helped me last time as I got highs really early so we bd'd cd8 and I got my peak cd10 we bd'd twice that day but pretty sure I conceived on the cd8 bd. Would def have missed that without CBFM as I can sometimes have a really short surge. 
Think their website explains it a lot better than me!!


----------



## tinkerbelle2

firsttimer1 said:


> tinkerbelle2 - how long is it now that youve been waiting for AF to show??
> 
> 
> AFM - i got my 3+ on the CB digi today. Every wednesday the CB has moved up a level so i think im on track. That must be good right??? That was my last test now that ive seen the 3+ though.
> :(

Majorly great news on the 3 plus!!! so happy for you!

I am coming up to ten weeks now!

My husband came up with a very odd logic after the BFN the other day,
If I am waiting for af, I don't know when she is due, so I could fall pregnant any time and would not get af, Ie BFN say tues, but I could be pregant as in just fallen and stopped AF showing, but wouldn't get a BFP for a while longer, I know he is building his hopes, and I am not even sure if this makes any sense! but I am realising it hit him harder then I first thought!


----------



## ickle pand

That does sort of make sense Tinkerbelle. At least you know all the HCG is out of your system now from the last pregnancy so any BFP you get will be a genuine one. 

Are you temping or using OPK's to track if and when you ovulate?


----------



## LolaAnn

man these ov tests are driving me mental. The faintness of the lines........... arg lol. Why do they make them look so much like pg tests too I don't know.
Glowstar I've said a little prayer for you. Don't stress about it - you are doing the best you can for the bean xx


----------



## Clobo

Hi all

Yay for 3+ Kas, i hear what you are all saying about being really cautious after our mc's ..... but i have a theory that being happy the first time didnt actually make the mc any harder to deal with, i can just remember the few weeks when i was mega happy .... i think im going to try that again rather than be too worried .... stress isnt good for us either.

so maybe a bit of both, celebrate the fact that you are pregnant just perhaps scale it back a bit, thats what i think im going to try and do .... hope that makes sense!!

So I started my OPKs today, negative .... but my ovaries feel HUGE!!!! Think the clomid is working so getting some more :sex: tonight and keep going till I ov!!

Amanda, Ooh possible ovulation dip!! Good luck chick!! Lots of well time :sex:

xxxx


----------



## tinkerbelle2

has this forum gone quiffy for anyone else? I am seeing it all strange?!


----------



## Glowstar

Nope looks OK to me??


----------



## mrsmax

Not to me. It was loading slow the other day and looked a bit weird, but figured that was my PC.


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Mine is coming up like this, (sorry not good at this print screening!

https://i54.tinypic.com/107kw0w.jpg


----------



## debzie

Mine is coming up like that on my phone tinkerbelle2 but fine on my PC.

Firsttimer whoo hoo for your 3+ I never got one of those kept getting 1-2 weeks for 2 weeks then one 2-3 then scared myself that much I stopped. 

Next time I get pregnant I am going to try not to stress so much and enjoy it, but hold back on thinking of the future too much if you know what I mean. Not think too much about names and prams etc if that is possible?

afm had a low temp this morning but put it down to not having much sleep with dd being awake most the night went back over to sleep and woke up and thats the temp on my chart, strange because it was the same lowish yesterday but was awake earlier than usual too but I corrected it.... I have a cold so thinking I must be mouth breathing, wish I had stared vaginal temping. Will see what happens tomorrow am.


----------



## firsttimer1

The website does that on my laptop alot lately... Weird!!! 

Thanks debz .. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Glowstar

I def recommend 'snatch' temping Debzie. I had really spikey charts before I started doing it. My last few temps have been wonky because I keep getting up to pee at like 4.40...which is well before my normal wake up time...so having to take it then and then correct it. Think I might stop now as I will just fret over every low temp.

Well FX'd for you because you timed your BD'ing brilliantly :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO @ snatch temping. I keep meaning to start that but never get round to it. Might give it a go next cycle.


----------



## Glowstar

:haha::haha: hate the word Vaginal :blush: :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

Thought i would pop in an give you a quick update.

I was at the EPAU on Tuesday. There is nothing showing on the scan and i dont think they believed me at first about the negative then positive HPT's until DH confirmed the blank tests and then they made take a couple. The ones i took there were two different strengths i believe and the positive result came up within 10 seconds. I think they are confused. I saw about 8 different people. Anyway they took blood and called me witht the HCG level yesterday. it came back as 1860. More blood to be taken tomorrow morning and i should have the level back by the afternoon. As there is nothing on the scan and my tubes are clear ect i fully expect the levels to go down.

:dust: to everyone.

x


----------



## ickle pand

That's a high number Wendy. I just looked it up - it's consistant with being 5 or 6 weeks pregnant. How long is it since your m/c now?


----------



## firsttimer1

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Thought i would pop in an give you a quick update.
> 
> I was at the EPAU on Tuesday. There is nothing showing on the scan and i dont think they believed me at first about the negative then positive HPT's until DH confirmed the blank tests and then they made take a couple. The ones i took there were two different strengths i believe and the positive result came up within 10 seconds. I think they are confused. I saw about 8 different people. Anyway they took blood and called me witht the HCG level yesterday. it came back as 1860. More blood to be taken tomorrow morning and i should have the level back by the afternoon. As there is nothing on the scan and my tubes are clear ect i fully expect the levels to go down.
> 
> :dust: to everyone.
> 
> x

You could be about 5 weeks gone hun? as that wouldnt show on scan - but would in hcg levels? defo kp us updated :)


----------



## Wendyk07

ickle pand said:


> That's a high number Wendy. I just looked it up - it's consistant with being 5 or 6 weeks pregnant. How long is it since your m/c now?

Its been a little over 3 weeks now. I though it was high and for a second i had a glimmer of hope but there was nothing on the ultrasound.


----------



## Wendyk07

firsttimer1 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Thought i would pop in an give you a quick update.
> 
> I was at the EPAU on Tuesday. There is nothing showing on the scan and i dont think they believed me at first about the negative then positive HPT's until DH confirmed the blank tests and then they made take a couple. The ones i took there were two different strengths i believe and the positive result came up within 10 seconds. I think they are confused. I saw about 8 different people. Anyway they took blood and called me witht the HCG level yesterday. it came back as 1860. More blood to be taken tomorrow morning and i should have the level back by the afternoon. As there is nothing on the scan and my tubes are clear ect i fully expect the levels to go down.
> 
> :dust: to everyone.
> 
> x
> 
> You could be about 5 weeks gone hun? as that wouldnt show on scan - but would in hcg levels? defo kp us updated :)Click to expand...

The sonographer showed me the uterus and the lining was thin, if there was a baby in there the lining would have been thick. Its all a bit strange.


----------



## tinkerbelle2

Wendyk07 said:


> The sonographer showed me the uterus and the lining was thin, if there was a baby in there the lining would have been thick. Its all a bit strange.

How weird I hope they get to the bottom of it
I am so tired its crazy, the last couple weeks all I want is sleep!!


----------



## Glowstar

Wendy...how weird :wacko: something doesn't seem right :shrug: Potentially though you could have ovulated straight after CP....so you still could be...are they doing your bloods again to see what's happening?
Gosh...I could be in same boat as you :nope: have you done anymore tests to see if they are getting darker? I had really high HCG last time at 5+4 it was 15843...so it's not impossible to have higher numbers earlier...so it could be a new pregnancy that just can't be seen yet xx


----------



## ickle pand

Wendy I really hope that you do have a baby in there and that he or she is just shy :) KUP xx


----------



## debzie

Wendy glad you checked in been thinking of you. How very strange hope you get to the bottom of it soon I too would be distraught. Sending hugs.

Well my temp was ok this. morning and i am having my usual post ov symptoms sore boobs etc. Looks like I have definatly stopped bleeding too.


----------



## Elhaym

aaarrgggh OPKs still no where near positive, yesterdays might have had slightly more of a line but I dunno. Still spotting in CM too, I am SICK of seeing colour on the TP now. :( Come on ovaries *pokes them*

Happy 2ww debz, the joys eh? :D you got plenty of BD in so good luck lovely!

Wendy that is really odd, if you got BFNs before and now getting BFP you'd think it was a new pregnancy, I hope you find out what is going on :thumbup:


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Hope everyone is doing ok?? 

Wow Wendy you really dont deserve all this confusion .... it could still be really early and so nothing is showing on the scan ... or perhaps there is retained lining in there and thats what is keeping your HCG so high?? What have they said for you to do now chick?? :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Elhaym, I'm poking your ovaries from afar!! Get a move on egg!!

Wendy, I certainly wouldn't rush into doing anything until they have checked your beta levels too. Surely if it was retained tissue it might go up but doubt it would double properly. Fxd there is a baby in there. X

Debz, yay for 5dpo xx you are officially back in the TWW and timing was spot on x


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good here Clobo. My temp went up again this morning but still not very high yet. I'm glad I'm booked in for another series of progesterone tests starting next Tuesday so that will confirm when I O so I know when to test. DH jokingly complained about how much BDing we've been doing lately and how it's becoming a bit of a chore. I pointed out that it's this for 1 week a month or I have to go through the horrors of IVF (which I'm willing to do if it comes to it, but I'd much rather do it the fun way). He soon shut up and did what he needed too. I gave him the morning off today though lol!

How are you getting on?


----------



## Wendyk07

Clobo said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok??
> 
> Wow Wendy you really dont deserve all this confusion .... it could still be really early and so nothing is showing on the scan ... or perhaps there is retained lining in there and thats what is keeping your HCG so high?? What have they said for you to do now chick?? :hugs:
> 
> xxxx

Not a thing. More blood to be taken on Friday morning and thats about it. I suppose it depends on the HCG level on Friday afternoon as to what happens next. I really just want to know one way or the other.

HPT's today are still as dark as they get but if my levels are still above 25miu(the tests that i have) then they are bound to show a positive. I really should stop wasting my tests.


----------



## Wendyk07

Do you girls think i really could have O'd if there was such high levels of HCG still in my blood?

I know i am clutching at straws and i fully expect my HCG levels to have gone down on Friday but i would take a slim chance if there was one.

If there is a new pregnancy i would only be 3 weeks so the levels are still way to high for that.


----------



## stacey3690

hey girlys been stalking this thread for a while lol i had my mc on june 27 th but my hcg level was still 20 on the 12th of july did a hpt that wknd bfn but felt strange last two days and ive had 4 faint bfp 2cb and 2 tesco any ideas lol thanks xxx


----------



## Glowstar

These are the hcg guidelines, 14 days from conception 3-426, 21 days from conception 18-7340, 28 days 1080-56500.
So you could fit into the last 2 catagories. 
Are you having any other symptoms??


----------



## debzie

Yeah I think I am officially in the tww and am starting to think that I may have ovulated but am not that convinced:nope:. Have stocked up on a tesco digi today am going to stay away from clear blue as they did my nut in the last time when the numbers were not going up. For me there is no point in testing before 14dpo anyway have never got a positive result before then but you all know I will anyway. I have my ICs on standby.:haha:

Looks like there is a few of us in the tww together now............ Elhaym you next pokey pokey. Good luck girls.:dust:

hello stacey and welcome. If glowstar is anything to go by it could be a genuine BFP, do you chart or have any clue if you did ovulate. I would see if the tests get any darker then go to the docs.


----------



## stacey3690

hey i thinks so lol i had spotting 2 weeks ago with mild cramps but mid wife said my hcg was 20 but since that day my bbs have been killing me so emotinol and tirde lol my tests on tuesday wre faint but today darker i think my ovarys have a mind of ther own lol xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Stacey, if I were you I would make an appt with your Dr and ask for a beta doubling test 48hrs apart. I think mine is a genuine bfp as I had a neg 10miu on the 9th July. Af is now late and my tests are getting darker every day. I'm getting my 2nd beta done tomorrow to double check.


----------



## ickle pand

Wendy, Will you get your results tomorrow too? I hope they don't make you wait over the weekend. 

Debzie - only 9 more days to go of the 2ww! You're chart looks good so far :)

Stacy - Welcome. Do you chart your temps at all?

TMI - but I just had a huge patch (is that the right word?) of EWCM - I'm so chuffed because I normally don't get much. I've finally got a green light on FF. I'll def be jumping DH tonight - he's not getting a say lol! 

I've run out of FRER OPK's but I found some IC's that I forgot I'd bought months ago so I'll be doing one of them when I get home, although it'll be later on as I'm going out for something to eat after work tonight.


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hoo ickle, let the shagfest commence!!!


----------



## stacey3690

thanks glowstar might just do that got an appointment next week x haha as for my temp i just started that lol so not really sure how to atm lol xxx


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO Glow! Poor DH is going to be a shell of a man come the weekend. Got to make the most of it though since he's away for a week on Saturday.

Stacy - are you using fertility friend? It's a great site. It's got a Charting Course section where it teaches you everything you need to know. You can also put tickers in you signature like mine that people can click on to have a look at your chart (if you want them to that is lol!) A few of us on this thread use it so if you need any help, let us know.


----------



## stacey3690

aww thank you ill give it a go xxx


----------



## Elhaym

I am so fed up, TMI incoming....

went for No 2 and quite a lot of brown/pink CM, it's been well over 2 weeks now, plus I am worried as my lower abdomen feels slightly sore, hope it's not an infection :( luckily I am off work now for another 2 weeks (paid holiday, yay!) so will go to docs if it doesn't stop over weekend. aargggggggghhhhhh!

welcome stacey and good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

Oh that's not good Elhaym. I hope it's not an infection but think going to the docs if you're not better is a good idea.


----------



## stacey3690

Elhaym said:


> I am so fed up, TMI incoming....
> 
> went for No 2 and quite a lot of brown/pink CM, it's been well over 2 weeks now, plus I am worried as my lower abdomen feels slightly sore, hope it's not an infection :( luckily I am off work now for another 2 weeks (paid holiday, yay!) so will go to docs if it doesn't stop over weekend. aargggggggghhhhhh!
> 
> welcome stacey and good luck :thumbup:

hi i had that 2 weeks after my mc i was scard to go to the loo and i feels realy sore when u press it lasted 3 days for me xx


----------



## Wendyk07

ickle pand said:


> Wendy, Will you get your results tomorrow too? I hope they don't make you wait over the weekend.
> 
> Debzie - only 9 more days to go of the 2ww! You're chart looks good so far :)
> 
> Stacy - Welcome. Do you chart your temps at all?
> 
> TMI - but I just had a huge patch (is that the right word?) of EWCM - I'm so chuffed because I normally don't get much. I've finally got a green light on FF. I'll def be jumping DH tonight - he's not getting a say lol!
> 
> I've run out of FRER OPK's but I found some IC's that I forgot I'd bought months ago so I'll be doing one of them when I get home, although it'll be later on as I'm going out for something to eat after work tonight.

They said i should have them by close of business tomorrow. I would go crazy if i had to wait over the weekend.


----------



## debzie

Amanda go and drain your man lol.

Elhaym I too had that bled and spotted for 4 weeks in total think I have stopped now. Went to see my GP today he said bleeding spotting and soreness, twinges ect is all normal and can last up to 6 weeks just like post partum bleeding does, he said that once you have reached 6-10 weeks into the pregnancy the uterine walls are as thick as they will ever be and need to shed. A d&c is not an exact art as they go in there blind and so can miss some of the walls. Also because your porgesterone levels are all to cock then you get sudden surges when you stop bleeding then it will drop and you will spot or bleed. Going for a no. 2 will have pushed some out thats all. Towards the end of my spotting I started doing pelvic floor exercised hoping it would stop it. I was getting a few old clots out then it stopped. He said if I am still concerned in a week or so he will get one of the female GPs to have a look. As long as there is no fever or smell you should be fine. I feel like Im babbling sorry.....

Good luck stacy go and get your bloods done.


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

*Elhaym*, Yep i bled for 6 weeks with mine as my body thought i was 12 weeks before i started bleeding. Most of mine came out when i was doing a no. 2 as well. I went to the doctors as mine did smell a little and she had a look and pulled out a clot that was stuck and gave me some antibiotics ... its worth going to the GP to put your mind at rest if nothing else.

*Stacey*, welcome, so sorry for your mc, I hope you are coping ok, getting back to TTC really helps i think. Yes Fertility Friend is a great site and if you post a link we can help you figure it out :hugs:

*Wendy*, good luck for tomorrow, let us know what happens and demand to know what the next step is so you arent left in limbo over the weekend.

*Amanda*, we are trying to :sex: as much as possible this time to make sure that lack of it isnt a reason we arent getting pregnant!! Think the men dont realise sometimes how crucial it is, Ben definitely didnt realise untill I told him the ugly truth about the birds and the bees!!!! They forget all the things that we go through and dont think about it on a day to day basis, I had to have a good talking to him last time, hope it doesnt happen again as it makes it so stressful!! Good luck!!

Right then, im getting impatient, my ovaries feel HUGE but negative OPKs so far, hope it happens soon!!

Big hugs all :hug: xxx


----------



## stacey3690

ok so stupid question time is every one taking folic acid i fell pregnant with my first dose of it lol and ill defo post a link once i get home xx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Folic acid is a kind of vitamin, it doesnt really help you get pregnant .... doctors recommend that you take it for 3 months before you fall pregnant as then you have the right amount built up in your body, it helps the foetus form properly and can help prevent certain birth defects. Keep taking it chick you are doing the right thing!!

xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Im so excited that so many of you are going into the tww! :dance: YAY!


----------



## Glowstar

HI ladies.....urgh...need to vent....still haven't got my first set of Beta tests back. I know it doesn't really mean anything without the 2nd set but I still want to know what it is. 2nd set being taken tomorrow, bet I won't get the results for that till Tuesday. 
Anyway after Wendy's in limbo scenario and feeling a bit the same I decided to crack open my last CB digi as I am going mental thinking maybe I am...maybe I'm not :shrug:

IC from today 14dpo 7.00pm

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_1FA6DCA1-7494-CC6A-6C69-B2D18A921C6F.jpg

CB digi...done at same time (I had a pregnant 1-2 on Saturday)

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/Photo_34ADCC21-A2F5-2310-F5D2-0F29F8AF1A19.jpg


----------



## debzie

Has it sunk in now glow? Hcg is rising nicely as I said before I never got that increase on the digi. Congratulations hun. Oh and you have a ticker too. I'm so chuffed.

Well my temps down again this morning with proper amount of sleep and mouth closed so duno what's going on. Again tomorrow will tell. Arghhhhh.


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks so much debzie :hugs:

That could be a ID!!! I've never had one but if you look at my chart my temp took a dip around the same time, dipped slowly over a few days then went slowly back up xx


----------



## mrsmax

Glowstar - You are sooooo pregnant!!! Congrats and I love the ticker(s)!!

Stacey - welcome. 

Ickle - I love that converstaion you had with DH. Have sex or I have to do IVF!!! Brilliant. These poor men. ;)

I am in the TWW too - trying not be obessesive- but it is so hard. My chart looks excatly like my m/c chart so am trying not to get my hopes up (not that I m/c -that I am preggo).

Good luck everyone.


----------



## debzie

Chart is looking good mrsmax fingers crossed for you.

Thanks glow
My chart has the same low temps as my bfp chart but with this dip????? I had ID cd 10 with my last one but I am not sure as my charts usually have a dip somewhere in them. 5dpo first cycle charting then 9dpo the next. So I am not getting my hopes up.:nope:


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - that could be an implantation dip! I'm sure that I read somewhere that we also have another oestrogen surge around then too which can cause a temp dip. As long as it goes back up tomorrow you've nothing to worry about. 

Mrsmax - Lol! I know it's stupid that I have to keep reminding him. We go to the fertility clinic together and he knows that we're on the waiting list for IVF and why lol!

AFM - my temp dipped again today, which with the EWCM yesterday makes me think that today is O day. DH was about falling asleep on the sofa when he got home last night so I didn't push too much about BDing, but I made sure I jumped him this morning lol! It's strange how open you get about telling strangers on the internet about how often you have sex with your DH lol! 

On the way to work I was thinking about the first temp dip and I remembered that I'd had to take painkillers the night before (prescription strength co-codamol). Do you think that's what caused the first dip? I hadn't thought about how that would affect my temps.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ickle, paracetamol lowers temp thats why we give it to kids and adults when they have a fever, suppose it could have an effect on waking temps never thought about that.

I know it is funny how we can be so open to strangers but we are all going through the same thing and I find it helpfull. No one not even my closest friend knows about my CM, how often we DTD or all the other stuff I discuss on here. 

I stupidly did a IC with 2nd morning urine and it had the faintest of lines on a 10miu, think its a fluke or left over hcg still. Has dried now but will post a pic. Line came up withing 3 mins. I know that it is way early so I am not counting on it. Wish I was not a POAS addict.
 



Attached Files:







edit.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## ickle pand

Of course Debzie! I didn't think of that, I was thinking about the codeine but it was probably the paracetamol. I'm going to discard that temp then. 

I see that line. It is very early to test though. When are you thinking of testing again?


----------



## Glowstar

grrrr I can't see it properly Debz, I'm on my phone, will study it later!! Xx

Mrs max, I think you might be 5dpo, think you ov'd cd16. Nice chart......woo hoo for the TWW!! I am seriously hoping so hard at least one or more of you are going to join me soon!

Ickle - you must be so close to ov, you've got plenty of shagging in so fxd xx

1st beta back from 13dpo - 228. Drs appt at 5.20pm for 2nd result
...cross all your bits it's doubled! Xx


----------



## ickle pand

Post when you get your results Glow. I'll be checking as soon as I get home at 5.45 lol!

I find it quite exciting that we're all at different stages - hearing about other people being ready to test etc is getting me through waiting to have my O confirmed and will help distract me through the 2ww :)


----------



## mrsmax

Good luck Glow. KUP

I dont even tell my dh about CM. He would be cross if he knew I talked about Bding I expect...

Debzie - I see it. Yikes!! 6 DPO is so early, but it is so tempting. iF you get your BFP this cycle (fxd) this will surely be one of the luckiest threads on BNB!! Yay!

Glow - interesting you think I O'd on day 16 as that is my normal O day, I figured it was a day out cause of teh m/c. I am lazy with my charting and rely on FF so thanks for the input. I thought I felt O pains on the evening of 16th too...


----------



## Bee_Weird

Can i join in?
MMC found a month ago today :( bleeding stopped 10th july, BDing commenced straight away after that :)
lots of legs in air and sitting around afterwards, although darling DH feels the need to point out when it seeps out. such a gentleman! lol
Negative tests since a week last tuesday, BBT chart may show temperature rise, proper big peak that's now going down but no idea what i'm doing with that really as i only got the thermometor last week too!
Convinced i'm pregnant, same symptoms as before and had some spotting a week ago today, only thing different is my boobs aren't sore but they never returned to original size after pg
soo next few days i'm going to test and get all disappointed, what a good birthday present to myself! lol
soo glad to see people getting a bfp, gives me hope! FXed for a happy and healthy nine months for you and babydust to us all!


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

The midwife from the EPAY has just called. My hcg level is 1997 so its gone up. They are worried because they expected it to go down given that there was nothing on the scan. They think its ectopic and are sending my notes to one of the major hospitals in Glasgow that run a Gynae emergency service over the weekend. They are unsure as to whether this could be a new pregnancy as with such high hcg levels it would be unlikely that i ovulated. I am back on Monday for another scan and more bloods.

What i cannot tell them (because it was a favour and a different dept) is that my mate scanned me on Monday and said that my tubes, ovarys were clear and there were no cycts etc

Heading back a few pages to see how you girls are getting on. Been so wrapped up in this today i havent had a chance.

x


----------



## Wendyk07

Good luck Glow. Everything crossed that they have doubled for you. :hugs:

Thats a great line on the ic's and 2-3 on the digi WOW.


----------



## Wendyk07

Bee_Weird said:


> Can i join in?
> MMC found a month ago today :( bleeding stopped 10th july, BDing commenced straight away after that :)
> lots of legs in air and sitting around afterwards, although darling DH feels the need to point out when it seeps out. such a gentleman! lol
> Negative tests since a week last tuesday, BBT chart may show temperature rise, proper big peak that's now going down but no idea what i'm doing with that really as i only got the thermometor last week too!
> Convinced i'm pregnant, same symptoms as before and had some spotting a week ago today, only thing different is my boobs aren't sore but they never returned to original size after pg
> soo next few days i'm going to test and get all disappointed, what a good birthday present to myself! lol
> soo glad to see people getting a bfp, gives me hope! FXed for a happy and healthy nine months for you and babydust to us all!

Am sorry for you loss hun. I really hope you are pg. Why dont you give it a couple of days and test again? How many dpo are you?


----------



## debzie

Glow that is a good beta will be stalking for your next result. x

welcome bee wierd and so sorry for your loos fx for your bfp.

I am discounting that test as I really think that it could be left over hcg as it is way way too early to test. Going to try and resist over the next few days and test again 10dpo thats if temps elevate again if they continue dropping then I will have to break out the OPKs again lol.

Amanda I really hope soon you have some answers. x


----------



## lulu83

hey ladies! can i join? im still working on catching up on this thread...congrats on those who already got their :bfp:!

I had my most recent m/c on July 2nd. Got a positive opk yesterday and have been :sex: for the past few days. Hoping for a sticky bean this cycle...

Crossing my fingers that i dont see the :witch: at all!
after 3 m/c, itll be hard to be excited for a :bfp: but I gotta keep trying or ill never get my little one!!

Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Rocco207

I'm jumping in with you all! I m/c on July 5th and started AF on the 19th. Went to the doc today and was told that I am good to go to BD as soon as the AF stops. I did get pregnant right away after a m/c with my third kid. So....I am hoping for repeat luck this time. So glad that I found all of you!:happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Rocco207 said:


> I'm jumping in with you all! I m/c on July 5th and started AF on the 19th. Went to the doc today and was told that I am good to go to BD as soon as the AF stops. I did get pregnant right away after a m/c with my third kid. So....I am hoping for repeat luck this time. So glad that I found all of you!:happydance:

Sorry for your loss. Everything crossed for you that history repeats itself Hun. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome to the new ladies...although I know no one ever wants to find themselves here...so sorry for your losses :hugs: Great group of ladies here....we can talk about bonking.....discharge and allsorts :wacko::haha:

Well drum roll ladies...the results are in.......

1st Beta @ 13dpo - 228
2nd Beta @n 15dpo - 616!! 

Gives me a doubling time of 32.78 hours!!! stick beanie...please stick [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for keeping me sane!!!


----------



## debzie

welcome rocco so sorry for your loss but you will find a lot of support here.


:happydance::happydance::happydance: Glowstar:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So chuffed for you hun I am sure all will be well with this lil bean.


----------



## Glowstar

Thanks Debz...don't think the paranoia ever goes away after a loss though does it!!! I calculated my last pregnancy Beta and that was doubling about every 42hrs and still ended in MC so I know I am not out of the woods yet. I still feel like I should be celebrating but how can you when what a MC is always in the back of you're mind.....urrghhhhhh I just want to fast forward time!!!

Off to look at your test now I'm on the lappy :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

Ok Debz I have taken the liberty of inverting your test and there is def something with colour there.....whether it's new HCG is hard to say at this point...I HOPE IT IS!!! I say test again tomorrow!

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/edit-1.jpg


----------



## debzie

AWWW thanks so much Glow, will test again in the morning and post it when its fresh so to speak. Still think that it is leftover hcg as it is way early 6 dpo time will tell. Really wishing my life away at the moment.
I understand where you are coming from with the paranoia you just cannot relax I found it really hard the last time was over analysing everything, then just as I was beginning to relax it happened again. In that brief period where I did relax the only thing I could think was I am carrying life now I have made life, if it is with me a short time or forever..........
Sending you some hugs and (I wish) a fast forward button to first tri. x x x


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies hope you dont mind me jumping in aswell. Want to say sorry for all your losses and wishing u all healthy sticky beans that all grow snug and safely. I had a miscarriage with our third baby 4/7/11, our 12 week scan showed baby stopped at 8weeks.Cant put into words or explain how sore and bad this has all been but everyone of you knows exactly how this feels. I was at home to be with my husband so we could go through the saying goodbye together but after a few hours i became unwell due to heavy (pouring) bleeding, I ended up with an emergency d&c. I spot bled up until 18th and since then its been lots of:sex: we have had such long conversations about trying so quickly but we feel its right for us. Will never forget the baby we have lost but really feel getting pregnant again and completing our family will help us heal. Hoping it happens quickly!

Sending babydust and happy positive sprinkles to you all!


----------



## Glowstar

Hi heavyheart, so very sorry for your loss. I also had an emergency D&C due to excessive bleeding on the 18th June and here I am 4 weeks pregnant!!! With no AF in between, so it CAN happen!

I think many of us on this thread feel that starting to ttc again as quickly as possible helps to heal the pain but you never forget just learn to cope.

I am in awe of how amazing our bodies are and can recover so quickly, I was at deaths door a few weeks ago! If only our hearts would do the same :hugs:


----------



## stacey3690

Glowstar said:


> Welcome to the new ladies...although I know no one ever wants to find themselves here...so sorry for your losses :hugs: Great group of ladies here....we can talk about bonking.....discharge and allsorts :wacko::haha:
> 
> Well drum roll ladies...the results are in.......
> 
> 1st Beta @ 13dpo - 228
> 2nd Beta @n 15dpo - 616!!
> 
> Gives me a doubling time of 32.78 hours!!! stick beanie...please stick [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely ladies for keeping me sane!!!

hi glowstar so happy for u my hcg at 15 dpo was 68 lmao i took to frer today negative happy though lol got the docs on mnday i took an opk today possitive and my bbt has went up so fx gd luck xxx


----------



## heavyheart

aw congratulations glowstar thats fantastic news. Aw i hope thats how it happens for us, last time i fell pregnant 4days after having my coil removed that had been in for 3years. It really lifts my heart to hear im not alone in what ive experienced and all the emotions and thoughts that follow.:flower:. I thank everyone on here for sharing their stories and their support:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Glowstar said:


> Welcome to the new ladies...although I know no one ever wants to find themselves here...so sorry for your losses :hugs: Great group of ladies here....we can talk about bonking.....discharge and allsorts :wacko::haha:
> 
> Well drum roll ladies...the results are in.......
> 
> 1st Beta @ 13dpo - 228
> 2nd Beta @n 15dpo - 616!!
> 
> Gives me a doubling time of 32.78 hours!!! stick beanie...please stick [-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely ladies for keeping me sane!!!

Fantastic results hun. Huge congratulations. :wohoo:

https://www.sympato.ch/smileys/fiesta.gif


----------



## SweetJennie

I was told I had a MMC today. I am having a D&C tomorrow morning and then we are going to start TTC right after the bleeding stops. I'm just so heartbroken right now I can't believe I lost my baby..... Even if I do get pregnant again soon it wont be this baby... and I feel so guilty about wanting a baby... any baby... that I am just willing to go get pregnant right away... like I am not respecting this baby that isn't even outside of me yet... and here I am... doing it anyway...


----------



## heavyheart

hi sweetjennie am so sorry for your loss:hugs: i know we all on here know exactly how you are feeling, all i can say is that it does get better step by step day by day you will find the strength to deal with your hurt. Remember its
ok to feel so lost and upset cry all u need to, your world has been turned upside down so u need time to deal with that. All i can say is let yourself get through 2moro and do alot of talking with ur partner share in ur sadness 2gether and if u both still feel as strong to ttc straight away then know that its ok. I also feel scared and like i dont want to replace the baby we lost but i know getting pregnant again is what we both want and feel it will help us heal. As long as u both feel its right and ur both ready then that cant be wrong or bad.:hugs:


----------



## lulu83

SweetJennie said:


> I was told I had a MMC today. I am having a D&C tomorrow morning and then we are going to start TTC right after the bleeding stops. I'm just so heartbroken right now I can't believe I lost my baby..... Even if I do get pregnant again soon it wont be this baby... and I feel so guilty about wanting a baby... any baby... that I am just willing to go get pregnant right away... like I am not respecting this baby that isn't even outside of me yet... and here I am... doing it anyway...

Heavyheart said it very well. 
I'm so sorry for your loss and really hope you get your forever baby soon :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Welcome new ladies and so sorry for your losses. Ttc straight away has given me and and a lot of the other ladies something to focus on.

Afm. Temp back up this morning big stark white hpt which is what I expected. Going to leave it a few more days.


----------



## Wendyk07

SweetJennie said:


> I was told I had a MMC today. I am having a D&C tomorrow morning and then we are going to start TTC right after the bleeding stops. I'm just so heartbroken right now I can't believe I lost my baby..... Even if I do get pregnant again soon it wont be this baby... and I feel so guilty about wanting a baby... any baby... that I am just willing to go get pregnant right away... like I am not respecting this baby that isn't even outside of me yet... and here I am... doing it anyway...

Aww Hun I am so sorry for your loss. Take one day at a time. You will always remember this baby Hun so you will in no way disrespect it. 
:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome to the new ladies. I wish none of us had to be here but I'm so glad to have the support of people that understand :)

Glow - those beta's look good! Hopefully this is a sticky baby for you :)

Debzie - 7DPO is very early to get a BFP even if you are pregnant. I've read that it takes at least 2 or 3 days after implantation to get a positive so hopefully it's just round the corner. Keep positive hun!

AFM - DH is away now, so hopefully we got in enough BDing and that I O'd yesterday. My temp's up but not that high yet. 

I was showing him my chart this morning and he asking what BD stood for - he had a giggle when I told him it was Baby Dancing :)


----------



## Glowstar

Heavy heart...sorry for your loss :cry::hugs:

Ickle - had a look at your chart...plenty of BD'ing but need a few more temps....keeping everything crossed for you even my legs as my OH is getting NONE now :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

glowstar really hope this lil one sticks keeping everything crossed for you
To the new ladies, so sorry to see you here, but this thread has been a fantastic support place, with kind words and advice waiting, I just hope we are not all here for too long


----------



## Elhaym

Just wanted to say thanks for advice ladies, pain seems to have stopped now I'll keep an eye on it but hopefully it's coming to an end, no spotting yet either! OPK was still negative, now CD20... sigh.

Heavyheart and Sweetjennie - welcome and I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: Hoping it's not too long till you get a BFP.


----------



## debzie

I know that today was too early to test was still thinking I had left over hcg from my mmc least now I have another bfn a nfp will be real if you know what I mean. I have never got a + before 14 dpo anyway.


----------



## LolaAnn

ohhh haven't been on much recently sorry... still getting loads of negative OPKs :( don't feel like I have ovulated either. to top it all off I can't find my thermometer!! aggg x


----------



## Glowstar

Damn that thermo fairy!!! Just try and be every other day, should keep you covered xxx


----------



## emnoahnjack

HI ladies am looking for some advice really

I miscarried my angel on 2/6/11 and so want to get back in to the swing of things. We're currently NTNP. I'm just so scared of it happening again. When I held my angel although I was only 12 weeks along my baby seemed so perfect and my world fell apart in a split second. 

HOw have you over come your fears? X


----------



## emnoahnjack

HI ladies am looking for some advice really

I miscarried my angel on 2/6/11 and so want to get back in to the swing of things. We're currently NTNP. I'm just so scared of it happening again. When I held my angel although I was only 12 weeks along my baby seemed so perfect and my world fell apart in a split second. 

HOw have you over come your fears? X


----------



## tinkerbelle2

emnoahnjack said:


> HI ladies am looking for some advice really
> 
> I miscarried my angel on 2/6/11 and so want to get back in to the swing of things. We're currently NTNP. I'm just so scared of it happening again. When I held my angel although I was only 12 weeks along my baby seemed so perfect and my world fell apart in a split second.
> 
> HOw have you over come your fears? X

So sorry to hear of your loss :(
for me personally I have not over come my fears, the thought of it happening again petrifies me, but nothing can change what has happened, so I am taking the pain, the experience and the emotions, and using them to help me through the NTNP, I will never forget my angel, but things go forward, life has to go on, its the only way I get by
this thread has been amazing, though I can be more of a lurker, you can always find a ear here to listen, a voice to offer support and a hug when needed 
xx


----------



## emnoahnjack

Thank you really appreciate your reply and honesty. It's nice to have some one be honest and not just say its ok or it'll be alright. I really hope everything goes well for all u ladies and everyone will have there own bundle of joy. X x


----------



## Clobo

Hi Em 

Im so sorry for you loss. You'll find BnB is full of honesty, its the only place we can really say how we feel and talk about all sorts of things that you wouldnt normally share with your best friends let alone strangers!!

I agree with Tinker, its very scary, especially when we dont know what caused the mc that we had, but we have to be strong ... time heals, as well as getting back to TTC, we all on here seem to have found that once we get back in the swing of it some of the excitement at becoming pregnant comes back. Be positive chick, I found that once i started to be positive about things good things started to happen!!

Good luck xxx


----------



## Elhaym

LolaAnn said:


> ohhh haven't been on much recently sorry... still getting loads of negative OPKs :( don't feel like I have ovulated either. to top it all off I can't find my thermometer!! aggg x

Me too! Cd21 and still negatives, have a bit of EWCM but had that a few days ago too and nothing... come on egg!

em I am sorry for your loss :hugs: it is a very scary time wondering if it will happen again I know, we just have to hope, good luck hun xx


----------



## geckorachel

HI everyone :)

Glad to have found this thread. I went for an ultrasound yesterday and found out that I had miscarried. I believe this happened between Sunday 10th and Thursday 14th. I'd had an ultrasound on the Thursday as I believed I was pregnant - I hadn't had any positive tests and the Drs thought I was crazy. Turned out at the 1st scan that it looked as if I was 5 weeks pregnant. Scan yesterday showed no progression and that he thinks I had a miscarriage. I had passed a very strange looking clot on Sunday 10th when I started bleeding which looked like a sac to me - was greyish (sorry if TMI). I kept it as you do. I am glad I did as I am going to bury it today. Regardless of whether it was the baby or not it has symbolic meaning for me.

Anyway, I feel that this failed pregnancy has been a blessing in disguise - it was not planned but it has made my husband realise that he wants to start trying for a baby asap. It has also given me a reason to reduce my antipsychotic medication and I am nearly off of these nasty pills now and feel great (to my amazement). I almost feel evil for wanting to start as soon as possible, it seems disrespectful. This is why I am so happy to have found this thread. I feel right now that everything happens for a reason. If/when I do get pregnant I am going to embrace every minute, I just hope this time I will see two lines on a test instead of being confused for a couple of months. I suppose also the fact that it never showed up positive must have meant that the hcg levels were dangerously low and meant it would never be viable.

I hope everyone is doing well and I just wanted to share my story and say hello :)

Rachel


----------



## emnoahnjack

Thank you all so much for your support it has helped a lot, I always had this idea that I'd get pregnant and everything would be well and I'd have a healthy baby just like it did when I had my little boy, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all to go smoothly when ever I get pregnant again. The strangest thing bout my miscarriage I found was that at only twelve weeks it was so obviously a baby could even make out hands etc, and how much like labour it was! I will never forget my angel, and its nice to know there are many other angel babies keeping mine company. Thank you all again and please stay in touch! X x 

By the way please can someone tell me what clomid is?


----------



## debzie

Welcome new ladies so so sorry for your losses, and hope that you find ad much help and support on here as I do.


Em clomid is a fertility drug which you take at the beginning of your cycle it makes your body produce more estogenso helps women who dont ovulate ovulatecan also help.produce better quality eggs.


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi ladies, just checking in on you lot!

Welcome to all the new ladies - im so sorry for your losses :hugs: but you will get loads of support on this thread until the time ur ready to try again. I understand how it feels, esp when you start thinking about how your never be pregnant with THAT baby again - but it does get better. Promise xx

Glow - thats GREAT news on ur levels, so are u finally accepting your PREGNANT? :) 

Amanda / cloey - you must both be in the tww now? How is all the fun :sex: going haha??

as for me - im now 6 weeks.... stillllll no MS or any clear symptoms to ease my worries.... maybe tomorrow :( scan in one week tomorrow - already getting nervous. But on the good side, no spotting, bleeding etc. So i guess im feeling 'ok'. LOL. 

Lots of baby dust to you all!


----------



## ickle pand

Kas - Well done on making it to 6 weeks. Every little milestone is worth celebrating :)

My temps aren't showing anything. I was hoping that it'd continue to rise today but it's gone down again. I had a really late night though so I'm blaming that for now. I've got a progesterone test tomorrow, I know it's not going to show ovulation but I'm hoping that its at least starting to rise so that I know something is happening. I just don't want to O while DH is away and waste another cycle.


----------



## LolaAnn

hmm found my thermometer finally. Don't feel like I've ovulated yet.. have been doing like 3 oPKs every day and nothing. hopefully will this week sometime....


----------



## andie526

firsttimer1 said:


> I had a natural MC 9 days ago and stopped bleeding 2 days ago. Got my negative urine preg test today.
> 
> We BD last night for first time in AGES :blush:
> 
> So - after much research etc i really cant see any reason why waiting for one AF is beneficial? I didnt have a D&C so my lining is still ok, i feel physicaly and mentally ready.... so other than for dating purposes i think im gonna go for it?
> 
> We marry in 4 weeks so i think were going to NTNP - im not going to check OV dates, or chart anything... and then im not going to do a preg test or anything (as after wedding we are on honeymoon).. and as i dont know when AF is due i wont know anyway!
> 
> My lovely OH says it up to me.
> 
> so is anyone else doing the same? not waiting for one AF? would be nice not to be alone in my decision lol :hugs:

i love your profile picture =)

we were going to wait one cycle to try again. we were very firm on this decision... that is until i ovulated... then we threw all cares to the wind and hopped in the sack :D


----------



## andie526

firsttimer1 said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in on you lot!
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies - im so sorry for your losses :hugs: but you will get loads of support on this thread until the time ur ready to try again. I understand how it feels, esp when you start thinking about how your never be pregnant with THAT baby again - but it does get better. Promise xx
> 
> Glow - thats GREAT news on ur levels, so are u finally accepting your PREGNANT? :)
> 
> Amanda / cloey - you must both be in the tww now? How is all the fun :sex: going haha??
> 
> as for me - im now 6 weeks.... stillllll no MS or any clear symptoms to ease my worries.... maybe tomorrow :( scan in one week tomorrow - already getting nervous. But on the good side, no spotting, bleeding etc. So i guess im feeling 'ok'. LOL.
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you all!

congratulations!!


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies

*Kas*, glad you are well and that scan will come around in no time at all!! :hugs:

*Amanda*, stupid temps, I had a spike yesterday and this morning it went right down again so i dont know whats going on either, keeping up with the :sex: every other day anyway!!!

*Em*, Clomid is a fertility drug that can help in lots of different ways, it helps you grow more and stronger eggs, it helps the uterus lining thicken, it helps with the production of hormones including progesterone. It seems to work for me, it really is a miracle drug for some people.

*Lola*, aw chick keep it up and keep going with the :sex: to make sure you catch it!!

*Andi*, dont think any of us could resist the temptation really, good luck :dust:

How is everyone else?? Any more news *Debzie*? *Glow*??

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Meachy

Hi ladies, Bleeding has stopped. We actually DTD yesterday and it was so nice to feel close again. I think getting back to ttc will be easier than we thought. I feel a lot better today, we got our plant to remember our baby by and I should have been 13 weeks today and in tri 2. It's the last hurdle done now, just looking forward and planning trying again :flower:

Goodluck everyone :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - that's a big swing up and down. Hopefully it'll rise again nicely tomorrow. 

I keep checking my chart - I don't know what I expect to see that I didn't see the last time lol! I just want it to rise again and get crosshairs for CD18, because our intercourse timing would be High according to FF (I've been putting in made up numbers for the next 3 days, to see what I'd get lol!) then and there would be some hope at the end of the 2ww tunnel.


----------



## Glowstar

I never got a high on both my BFP's only good....we were a bit crap really :haha::haha:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies
Well I am getting peas off with my temp its all over feel like scrapping this chart. I keep waking up early say 5.30am then going back to sleep I take my temp at 5.30 and then again when I wake up again at 7.30 clearly not three hrs sleep so Ian.putting the adjusted temps in. That's fine but the last few mornings my temp has been really low again. If I put my non adjusted temps in my cross hares go. Maybe I was expecting too much from this first cycle. Any advice it. would be much apreciated. X


----------



## Glowstar

Can you not just mark them as sleep deprived and see what that does :shrug: still think you've def O'd Debz :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

SNATCH TEMP...SNATCH TEMP...SNATCH TEMP :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Elhaym

LOL snatch temp :haha:

It's frustrating isn't it debz, I'm not temping but I've been doing OPKs since CD10 now and nothing, I might give them up if I don't get a pos in the next couple of days and just wait for AF then start from scratch. I do think you o'd though :thumbup:


----------



## debzie

Yeah its soo frustrating right I will put in my temps and see what happens, dam sleep pattern. arghhhhhhh. Next cycle I think I will be doing snatch temps. lol.

Right this is my edited cycle just adding waking temps (second wake up that is) and I am not going to bloody take my temp in the morning if I wake up at daft o'clock, think I just give myself more stress.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Debzie, your chart looks fine to me chick!! Is the latest one your one with the sleep deprived marked on it?? It does everything its supposed to, big rise at ovulation, crosshairs and fingers crossed thats a implantation dip on 6 dpo!! Dont give up hope you only have a few more days to wait to find out!!

xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - your chart looks good. Hope the temps keep high for you :)


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies its when I take it upon waking say 5ish I have really low temps, not sleeping too well at all at the moment, then I drop back off, wake up and then ok temps. I know just a few more days. (sigh)


----------



## Glowstar

Agree Debz, chart looks fine :winkwink: not long now :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Well started spotting last night again just brown when i wipe expected full flow this am but nothing. Temp.is down too without the drama of not sleeping. I still think its spotting from the mmc as it started after i had been to the gym. Did push myself for the first time in ages.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mrsmax

Debzie - your chart looks fine, although latest temp dip is a bit odd. COuld AF be coming early - dip and spotting?

I have struggled temping the last few days and I have bene doing it foir 7 months. I k=just keeping waking up rally early then going back to sleep and not sure which temperature to believe. Grrrr. Roll on a BFP for all of us.


----------



## debzie

Mrsmax thats exactly what i have been doing more or less since after ovulation so I think this chart is not really a true picture of what's going on. Really hope it is af then at least i can start again from scratch. See what happens. 

Yeah praying for a bfp too hun. X

Edit just peaked at your chart and it looks fab. X


----------



## Glowstar

Debzie, hope it's not the witch but your cycle looks like it's back on track to that's a positive :thumbup:

Mrs Max....helloooooooooo your chart looks awesome....I still think you are 9dpo :winkwink: see what your temp does tomorrow but with a temp that high I'd be thinking of testing if it stays up in that range :hugs:


----------



## debzie

No more spotting so far cm very sticky and cervix is allmost out of reach very strange.

Glow congrats on the 3+ digi.


----------



## Glowstar

I keep hoping for you Debzie :winkwink: 

I changed my ticker yesterday and put it a day ahead....not 100% sure how far I am to be honest...yesterday would have been 4+4 and 3+ on a digi :wacko:


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - the temp dip and spotting could be a slightly later implantation. Fingers crossed :)

Mrs Max - your chart looks really good for going triphasic, fingers are crossed for you too!

AFM - my temps are crap!! I'm thinking this cycle is annovulatory so far. Although I did forget to take all my tablets this weekend, arthritis ones and everything, so that could be to blame. I'll get my progesterone results this afternoon, but I can almost guarantee that I'll have to have it repeated in 4 or 5 days. 

I felt really emotional at the clinic today. Saw a couple of women with big bellies, one obviously going to the ante-natal clinic and one who looked like she was going into to have her baby. I hate that the fertility clinic is at the maternity hospital!


----------



## stacey3690

hey ladies thought i would tpdate had some spotting over the wknd hich on sunday turnd into full blown af happy now i get to start a fresh just wondering was anybodys first af after a mc bad mines is went to the docs n he said its normal so august bfp for me xxx


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies thought id pop in and see how you are all getting on, ive been busy decorating my house as i felt i needed to fill my mind with something else other than thinking about pregnancy but it hasn't worked. I should have been 16wks yesterday :cry:. It doesnt help that my 2 best friends are also pregnant and one of them is my next door neighbour she is 28wks and the other is 18wks. I feel so jealous sometimes then that makes me feel horrible:shrug:. Iam excited and worried with ttc again but thats only to be expected i suppose i just hate that some days i feel strong and like its all getting better then other days iam so sad and can hardly look at my friends and feel like this will never feel better. Sorry for the rant just had to get it off my chest. Iam not doing temps or charting or any of that i felt for me personaly it would drive me mad so just trying to let nature do it when shes ready and just enjoy all the :sex: :blush: i do however feel like something is happening, last 2 days i really expected af to show up ant time and this morning when i wiped it was creamy and sticky SO sorry for the description. Not sure what that means but least something is happening. I mc 4/7/11 all bleeding totaly stopped 19/7/11.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Stacey*, good news on starting a fresh new cycle, i think the first AF is bound to be wierd, mine was unusually light just to be awkward!! Good luck :dust:

*Amanda*, Aw mate, i havent ovulated yet either, its really annoying isnt it!! Keep up the :sex: just in case!!

Yep *Debzie*, could be implantation spotting, that takes a few days to come out surely?? Really hope so!!

*Glow*, fab news on the 3+ chick ::wohoo:

*As for me*, still not ovulated but got a bonus :sex: in last night as I had a wax and went for a Hollywood which husband was quite pleased about!!! :rofl: just going to keep it up and hope that it happens soon, dont usually ovulate till cd 18 with clomid cd2-6 anyway so this time was cd5-9 so im expecting it a bit later!!

:dust: for us all xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - DH is away this week so no BDing from last Saturday until he gets home this weekend :( I really hope I don't O towards the end of the week or that'll be our chances for this cycle blown.

Hope you O soon hun and you can start your 2ww. Hopefully we'll be in it together and can keep each other sane lol!


----------



## Clobo

Aw sorry i didnt realise that, doh, well hopefully your body is delaying ovulation till next week then!! Yes that would be good to be in it together!! xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Ickle - sorry you are feeling down...I have noticed your Post-Ov temps seem really low? are they normally like that? It almost looks like you 'tried' to ovulate around CD14 then didn't :shrug:

heavyheart - the cm is caused by progesterone so prob means you have ovulated.

Clobo...FX'd you ov soon :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I've just had my progesterone test results - 2! So nothing's happened yet. I just noticed a lot of creamy CM so it looks like something might be happening soon :/

Glow - I haven't O'd yet, I was messing about with FF and putting in made up numbers to see if I'd get crosshairs so maybe you looked then lol! My post O temps don't jump that high though. I took co-codamol the night of CD13 so I'm not sure if the low temp is because of that or not. I keep changing my mind about whether or not to discard it lol!


----------



## Elhaym

debzie I hope it was implantation spotting, FX'd! :)

ickle pand I hope your egg stays put until DH gets back! So frustrating when you think you might miss O isn't it? I'm still waiting too! x


----------



## ickle pand

Elhaym - looks like you, me and Clobo will be in the 2ww together lol! How is your chart looking? Any signs that O is on it's way?


----------



## Elhaym

I don't temp just do OPKs and check CM. I had a patch of EWCM a few days ago for a couple of days, then it went, then it came back again yesterday! So I think my body is trying but not quite managing it. Not done today's OPK yet but negatives so far. :(

If ovulation is delayed by about 9 days or so (as that's how long it took to get a BFN after mc) I'd be expecting it in about 3 days ish, so hopefully we can all start the 2ww together! :D


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I havnt posted lately because I decided not to TTC for awhile. The two losses back to back really hit me hard and I am terrified of a third so soon so I wanted to wait a few months. But I guess DH has different plans because because I have still been charting so when I did TTC again I wouldn't have to start fresh. Well DH likes to look at my charts and he knew very well that I am ovulating right now. He said he agreed with the waiting and he has been pulling out since I quit bleeding but lastnight he did NOT and he even held it in there afterwards (sorry if TMI) I thought him and I were on the same page but I guess not and now am terrified. I can't handle another loss so soon.


----------



## ickle pand

Mama I don't think anyone would blame you for needing a break before TTC again after 2 losses so close together. I do think you need to talk to your DH though, it's not right that he made a decision like that without considering your feelings, because it's you that would have to carry the baby and you both need to be ready.

I have to say though that pulling out isn't the best method of contraception, if you really don't want to get pregnant right now. There can be quite a few sperm in pre-cum, even if he does pull out in time.


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

If I was to fall pregnant with him pulling out I would be a little more on ease because the chances of that happeing are low and I would consider a miracle. I tried to talk to DH and he said to me "what are the chances of it happening three times in a row? We have made this far, let's just let it happen." I have to admit there has been no stress since I decide to not "try" and lastnight was very intimate with out the worry of trying to make it happen but I'm still scared, I don't think I handle three back to back. Guess I'm in TWW now and will just have to see what happens but I have never been this scared about it all.


----------



## LolaAnn

oh big hugs *mama of 4 n 1* xx You will be fine, but kick your hubby in the leg for me anyway haha you don't deserve him not being 100% supportive of your decisions right now. But I have a feeling its gonna work out really well for you in the long run.

*ickle pand*, *Elhaym *& *Clobo* looks like we are all just waiting for O... I'm so damn impatient I want it to happen now!! I've had NO EWCM at all yet, and last time I concieved that's how I pinpointed ovulation as I hadn't had AF since giving birth to my first baby so I know what to look for.. I just want it to happen now!! *pokes ovaries* ... do your thing!! Hopefully we will all ovulate really soon and can be in the 2WW together.

I've finally found my friggin thermometer and temped 2 days in a row so hopefully I can keep it up and back up CM findings with a temp rise. SO IMPATIENT right now!! I just can't believe this has all happened, I just want to get pregnant right now already lol

Big hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

That would be cool to all be in the TWW together, you'd think that at least one of us would get our BFP then wouldnt you!! :dust:

*Mama*, aw mate, its so hard isnt it, after its happened once im going to be quite scared but to happen twice .... I guess if you want to have a baby though you need to get pregnant again at some point ... perhaps NTNP is the way to go now and if its meant to be it will happen. :hugs:

I got a -ve OPK again today, i can really feel my ovaries today though and they hurt when i cough!! Hope it happens soon, i wanna be in the TWW, especially with the good :sex: we got in the last few days!!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## LolaAnn

I'm just getting -ve OPKs too... I have a question because I've actually never used them before... do they gradually get darker or is it like one time you will have a super faint one and then the next time boom a positive? xx


----------



## LolaAnn

ohh clobo your chart looks good hun, you guys certainly have been putting in the hard yards hahah... I think you will ov tomorrow or the next day x


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Thank you everyone, I just thought if we waited a little while it would be a little easier to relax and the last two weeks have been nice not jumping in bed to just be TTC. We talked on his lunch today and both finally agreed to NTNP. I know I ovulated yesterday though so him not pulling out and then our lunch break very intimate BD today ;) lol I guess now puts me in the TWW so how do I NOT think about it? Little excited Boit the opportunity after our chat but still very scared and nervous. Good luck to all of you, although I haven't been posting I still read the thread everyday. Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Clobo

Lola, thanks chick, i dont really know when ill ovulate, I have PCOS and long irregular cycles, the clomid is supposed to help but i took them later than usual this cycle due to having to have a scan to check my lining all ok. I hope to ovulate soon, been having real ovulation pains so fingers crossed!! Yep, Ben has been very good on the every other day and then yesterday cos id had a bikini wax and had a Hollywood he was suddenly very interested in a "bonus round"!! :rofl:

Mama, its really hard isnt it, so scary but the only way we will get our baby is to get pregnant and get through the worry, try to keep your mind off things these next two weeks and dont test early ... im going to test as late as possible then there is less time to worry about things going wrong again. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Clobo

Lola, meant to say about OPKs .... ive used several different ones, dont bother with the clearblue digital ones they are either "on" or "off" and very soul destroying to see a blank box all the time.

The FRER ones are brilliant, not cheap but if you can afford them they are good cos you can ine spot. If you cant then buy the internet cheapies (www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk). We always generally have a small amount of LH in our bodies so lots of people always see a second line ... its when the line is dark that matters. Me personally have a very faint line all the time then about 2 days before ovulation the line is dark. Doesnt stay dark for very long and some people miss it, maybe try doing two a day, the best time is late afternoon apparently!!

Hope that all makes sense!! xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Finally got a positive OPK! :happydance: Already BD'd so will do again tomorrow, the last time I BD was Saturday though so hope doing it tonight and tomorrow will be enough!

LolaAnn, all my OPKs had been faint up until now. I think the one yesterday was a little darker but still faint. On previous cycles I have sometimes seen them get noticeably darker each day, but other cycles I got a positive after a really faint one, so keep testing! The surge can start very quickly so even if you're getting faint lines now you can get a positive any time :thumbup:

AF due on the 11th then. Arrgh I've not had a 2ww since the end of April :wacko:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Elhaym, oh yes the one from Saturday should still count, yes get a few more in there!! :wohoo: Then keep yourself busy in the TWW and dont test early!!!

Hope this is the start of a good run of ovulations on this thread!!

xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hoo for a +OPK :happydance::happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Clobo said:


> Hiya
> 
> *Stacey*, good news on starting a fresh new cycle, i think the first AF is bound to be wierd, mine was unusually light just to be awkward!! Good luck :dust:
> 
> *Amanda*, Aw mate, i havent ovulated yet either, its really annoying isnt it!! Keep up the :sex: just in case!!
> 
> Yep *Debzie*, could be implantation spotting, that takes a few days to come out surely?? Really hope so!!
> 
> *Glow*, fab news on the 3+ chick ::wohoo:
> 
> *As for me*, still not ovulated but got a bonus :sex: in last night as I had a wax and went for a Hollywood which husband was quite pleased about!!! :rofl: just going to keep it up and hope that it happens soon, dont usually ovulate till cd 18 with clomid cd2-6 anyway so this time was cd5-9 so im expecting it a bit later!!
> 
> :dust: for us all xxx

cloey - i HAVE to ask, esp as everyone else seems to know what it is - WHAT ON EARTH IS A HOLLYWOOD? :blush:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Kas :hugs:

A Hollywood is like a Brazilian but where it is ALL waxed off!! Ive been having more and more taken off each time and Ben keeps on at me to go completely bare and so I did .... it fricken HURT a LOT! But it did the trick, Ben pounced on me last night and im hoping it will spice up our :sex:!!!!

Boy, the things we do when TTC!!!! Thats one story i wont be telling Baba!! :rofl:

Sorry thats all probably too much information but you did ask!!!! :saywhat:

xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hey mate, i see you are feeling Cynical ... whats up chick?? :hugs:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Clobo, not testing early is easier said thann done lol, but I will try. I'll use the forum to keep me sane. I'm going to try and hold off until Aug. 11th and if I do get a BFP all you girls will know before DH. I'm not going to tell him untill a week before first prenatal as he always drives me crazy with his worrying added to mine. I hope the remainder off all all get a :BFP: soon. (Sounds so funny to say now after being so scared and against it this morning.)


----------



## Clobo

I know, im really going to try hard not to test, i make sure i go for a wee as soon as i wake up then i cant use FMU and then i think its a waste to test otherwise!!! 

Wont that be hard not telling DH? I understand your reasons though!

Keep thinking positive chick xxx


----------



## tiggeroo

Hey guys

Hope you are all ok and evrything is going well.
Just to keep you all updated got my first AF today after mmc seems a lot heavier and painful than i remember lol but at least i know once this is through we can start our serous ttc again.

Hope you are all getting your BFP soon

Jo xx


----------



## Mrskg

Hi I'm new to this page where do I start? 
Mmc diagnosed on 21/6 was supposed to be 12/3 but baby stopped growing at 6 wk's 2x failed med management's eventually passed sac naturally on 10/7 only spotted next day no bleeding since. 
Dtd 20th & 23rd woke up today feeling really nauseous ..... Last time I reckon I conceived between th 8 an 12th of April and felt nauseous from the 17th although never got a bfp till day before the af was due on the 23rd but this time no clue about cycle so don't really know how to work it out. So I'd imagine I'm on the tww ?? No really sure what I'm asking but any input would be great
Spent the last few hours readin the last 20 or so pages catching up on all your posts so sorry for all you losses an congrats on all your bfp lol 5 wk's ago I never knew this language! I'm totally lost with all the temps an stuff but sure if I don't get bfp this month I'll be asking you all for advice on this x baby dust to us all x


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Glad things are getting back on track for you Jo fx for a BFP for you after this AF is gone.

Clobo, it will be kind of hard to not tell him right away but I'll get through it by telling you girls. Atleast I stay sane on B&B, telling him leads him to drive me insane so if I tell him a week before first prenatal I'll only have to deal with for a week Vs 3 weeks.


----------



## heavyheart

hi mrskg, sorry for your loss:hugs: sometimes we all have a time when we dont know what we are asking or what to say but it does always feel like a hug and a bit of support when on here. I also have had to get to grips with all the terms and what everything means and i also have no clue with the temps and opk charts so glad iam not alone :thumbup:

hugs and baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## Mrskg

Thank you heavy heart this site has been amazing until now I've only been on the mc support and that really helped me. I thought I was going to wait for first af but decided to change my mind an ntnp I also promised myself I was not going to obsess just relax an see what happens but here I m a week down the line an already wanting answers I'm quite excited I'm feeling sick but know I could be letting myself in for a big disappointment! x big hugs x


----------



## ickle pand

Elhaym - yay for the +ve opk. Really chuffed for you. Just thought I haven't done one in a while. Might have to give it a go when I next go to the loo.

Clobo - I get hollywood's done too. They do get easier but they're so much nicer than shaving. Totally worth it!

Mskg - Welcome. Join in with our weird mix of serious talks and daftness :) The ladies here have helped me so much. Hope we can do the same for you.

AFM - My ovaries are hurting a lot tonight so I think O is def in the post. I think I'm going to buy a CBFM to help stop me obsessing over my chart as much as I have done this cycle.


----------



## heavyheart

mrskg i also feel exactly like you, i find myself thinking about it constantly but trying to be as relaxed as possible. My hubby thinks all his birthdays have come at once with all the :sex: haha. I find this place a huge support and i log in everyday to see how everyone is getting on. Hopefuly it wont be long till we both get our sticky beans!!! Ive decided that i wont be doing any testing till some time mid to late aug if i have had no af but i know thats going to be tough

big hugs to you to, here any time you want to chat :hugs:


----------



## Mrskg

I would have liked to try again tonight but feel to nauseous glad I never got my hubby's hopes up lol I'm also on everyday much better than Facebook lol I will try be strong and not test either I know from past it's just a waste of time but ordered 25 hpt today from eBay for £4 so can't promise I'm thinking I'll try wait till the 6th ha ha who am I kiddin but know that'd be sensible x fx for sticky beans x oh just noticed your from Edinburgh I'm just outside in Musselburgh small world eh! Big hugs to you too x


----------



## heavyheart

aw Iam from musselburgh aswell how strange is that!!! very small world. Iam trying to resist buying the tests so i cant test but iam sure i will cave in soon. I have my daughters birthday on the 7th aug so am tring to keep myself occupied with that hoping that i wont be long after that till testing time. Yes fingers toes and everything else crossed it will happen for us this month xxx:thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbelle2

morning, I have not been able to access forum for a while, keeps going strange on me!
going to catch up, but I am starting to feel like a broken record as I say again, still no af and bfn on hpts :( 
I feel like screaming!


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies

Welcome mrs kg I can remember you from the mc support forum... I found ou on the 20th July that I had a mmc my medical managment worked first time thank goodness soo sorry you had to go though all that. Hope you get your sticky bean very soon. x x 

Elhaym whoo hoo for positive opk............ welcome to the tww.

Ickle and clobo I am poking your ovaries from afar (poke poke) 

Tinkerbelle I would go to the docs see if they can give you some progesterone to kick start af or something I too would be going mad. With my last miscarriage af did not show for 8 weeks and that was bad enough really feel for you hun.

I am now just getting so inpatient, temps are too low to be pregnant and a drop like this usually signals af but she aint here yet. CM has all but gone and I have never ever had that I usually have sticky or creamy. Internet hpts are stark white not even a shadow to get half excited about. I know I am only 11dpo I just hate this bit arghhhhhhhhhhh. Sorry ladies rant over.


----------



## Clobo

Hi all

*MrsKg*, so sorry for your loss, yes you'll get lots of support and also some nice chat and silliness on here!! :hugs:

*Debzie*, aw chick, yep i see what you mean on your chart, well its not too late, untill the witch shows you never know!! However if the witch does come then at least your mmc cycle has been a short one and hopefully the next one will be back to normal and hopefully be a successful one!! :hugs:

*Tinker*, have you been back to the doctors about kick starting your period??

*Amanda*, chick i feel your (ovulation) pain!! Mine are killing me, it hurts when i cough!! Hopefully yours waits a while till your OH gets back!

*AFM*, Im gutted that ive not ovulated yet, we've put in so much effort on the :sex: front and its probably not going to count and now husband will probably start to lose interest!! Hope the Hollywood doesnt lose its novelty too soon!! :flasher:

xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Lol thanks Debzie! I just had a look at your chart and it does look like AF's on the way. Hopefully she comes quick so you can move on to the next cycle asap. 

Clobo - it's not fun having ovaries like bubble wrap is it? Lol! I wish I could take a pin and pop all those cysts. 

I've just bought a CBFM and test sticks from ebay, so I'm prepared for next cycle. I'm really excited to start using it. I love gadgets lol!


----------



## Clobo

Ooh exciting, i thought about that but i get on quite well with temping and im not supposed to be doing it or husband/specialist will tell me off!!

I know, mine feel HUGE, loads of watery/eggy cm today and cant reach cervix, hopefully ill get a big dip tomorrow!! Wonder if husband will put out tonight for the 4th time in a row!!! Think ive tired him out ... he's out drinking tomorrow night though, boo!!

I WILL catch that eggy!!! xxx


----------



## Meachy

Hi ladies, I stopped bleeding Sunday/Monday and I have been feeling frisky, we have DTD Sunday and yesterday, do you think I could be ovulating? It's been just over 2 weeks since my natural MC. I have achey BBs and had twinges last night. Felt sick this morning and have got a spot on my face that I got when I was pregnant last time :shrug: so confused with my body right now :wacko: Might go do an opk and see what it says :blush:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Meachy, id do an OPK although if you have already ovulated or are ovulating nw it would probably show negative as they are usually positive the day or so before you ovulate. Worth a go though. Dont expect this cycle to be back to normal necessarily though. Keep up the :sex: just in case though! I get spots before ovulation and sore boobs after, these are all good sign!!

:dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - Well if he won't put out tonight, then try again in the morning before he's awake enough to put up a fight. That's what I do lol! 

Meachy - ditto what Clobo said. I get the same ov symptoms as her too :)


----------



## debzie

well the spotting has started again sorry but this post is going to be tmi...........

Its really watery brown when I wipe and when I was checking my cervix I found a lump of "stuff" similar to when I was passing placenta tissue after the miscarriage, it was brown almost black, did not pull apart like a clot.......do you think its stuff still left over? or maybe just a clot?

Then again I was thinking maybe it just the start of AF. The first af after my last miscarriage started with spotting.


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Amanda, usually I get ben at night when he is sleepy, I'll give it a go otherwise I'll try the morning!! 

Debzie, I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't a bit of retained products, hopefully now it's come out your period will flow freely. I had leftover products and it sounds similar. you'll be all clear for next cycle now!! 

Xxx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

This is my favorite thread, everyone is so supportive of eachother and we can all just be open. Good news, sad news, goofiness, we got it all. We should keep this going even after we all get our BFP's and through the whole nine months. Speaking of BFP's: How's Kas? Anyone hear from her? Her possitive energy always keeps me going. 

*Clobo*, let me know when you do decide to test and I will test the same day all though I believe we are on quite a time difference or at least I think we are. It's 9:28 am here right now. Maybe we are good luck for eachother and we all have that sticky bean before too long.


----------



## Elhaym

Debzie it's probably just a bit of blood and old tissue, could be that AF is starting and it's just allowed it to come through. Shouldn't be anything to worry about :hugs:

Just got another lovely dark OPK that went positive in about 20 seconds - BD'd last night and will BD tonight but then can't tomorrow so hope that will be enough! Loads of EWCM and I am horny as anything sorry to say so today is O day I think! :happydance:


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies, got cramps like mad just wish I would start bleeding or something least then I can start again lol. Then I think I must not have that much lining to shed given the fact I only stopped spotting for 6 days at the most since the mmc. With a bit of luck mother nature will be kind to me. (for once)

Wayhay Elhaym I hope and pray you catch that egg. Fingers and toes crossed for you.

Mama I too love this thread its been a life line at a really difficult time. Yeah we should stick together.


----------



## Mrskg

Heavy heart lol very small! I will try *not to know there is point just now as implantation won't have finished x

Debzie thank you hope you are keeping ok *x baby dust all round x

Clobo thank you x

Meachy i have exact same symptoms totally confused too lol glad to know my symptoms not in my head

Do you guys think it's possible to ovulate 10 days after end of mc? I'm now 17 days since mc I've been looking at my symptoms as implantation but on reading posts could it be ovulation no cm though but did last wk. I feel like I did when pregnant last time had these symtoms 2 wk's before bfp. Today been having short sharp pains in right ovary *still feel nauseous and got 4 spots on my chin! Are these signs of ovulation as well as implantation? aaargh why can't I just be patient lol x :shrug:


----------



## debzie

Mrskg you sound like me......I am so impatient at the moment.

It is possible to ovulate 10 days after but without a positive opk or temping it is very hard to tell for definite. Cervical mucus is a good sign BUT a woman can have several patches of fertile mucus in one cycle especially after miscarriage as the body tries its hardest to regulate things again.

In the last two weeks since I think I ovulated I too have had weird ovulation pains, when I went to the docs she said that it can sometimes be down to a build of of fluid in the fallopian tubes that the body is pushing out.

I hope that you did and you caught that egg........ baby dust to you too. x


----------



## Mrskg

Lol I promised myself I wouldn't obsess an I am! When I felt like this in April I didn't for 1 min think I was pregnant we were not trying an tests were all negative till day before af was due now I'm feeling same again I can't help but wonder but also feel that would be too lucky falling again that quick after mc even though from stories on here I know it happens! Suppose will know soon but not soon enough for my impatience! Glad you are all here to off load this too x x x


----------



## Elhaym

Ha I know what you mean about obsessing. I said I wouldn't this cycle but now I have O'd I am really hoping for a BFP and I'll probably be gutted if I don't get one! Just really want to be pg again. xx


----------



## Mrskg

Fingers crossed and baby dust for you. I was hoping to just wait and see what happens but after last few days I now know I do really want to be pregnant again x over analysing every sign prob not good for me as you say to I will be gutted really hoped I'd handle it better than this but only telling you guys all this not going to tell hubby or friends all this stuff x just remembered another symptom having really vivid dreams last few nights woke up this morn crying thinking hubby had left me lol hormones are strange eh x


----------



## ickle pand

It's easy to get obsessed with TTC, especially when you want a baby so much. I like to think that I'll be a bit more easy going when it comes to TTC #2 but I probably won't lol!

I felt a twinge earlier in my right ovary and decided that it must've been ov, but I've just felt a similar one in my left ovary so I'm just obsessing I think. I've come to terms with the fact that I'll probably O while DH is away, but I'm sort of hoping that it's on Thursday or Friday rather than today or yesterday, because then I know I'd have no chance and I could have a month off from the 2ww and overanalysing every little thing.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Thats true, i got my BFP the cycle i wasnt expecting it and wasnt obsessing at all!! Always the way!!

I got a +ve OPK this afternoon, just gotta get another :sex: in ... think Ben wants a rest!

xxx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Clobo, so glad you finally O. 

Girls I know what you mean about not obsessing. I promised myself I wouldn't last month and I lied to myself lol... This time I am staying busy and doing everything I can to stay distracted from thinking I have symptoms.


----------



## debzie

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Clobo on the positive opk:happydance::happydance:

Lets have another ovulation party. Whos next??????

Funnily enough the cycle I did not obsess and take a million tests was the month I got my bfp. Should learn really but dont.


----------



## ickle pand

Hopefully me Debzie! 

I've just pee'd in a pot, waiting for it to cool so I can test with a IC. Does anyone know why you have to wait until it cools with the diptests? TMI but trying to pee in a pot when you need to poo is not easy lol!


----------



## Clobo

:rofl: ha ha yes i agree that is very tricky!!!

Ooh, i dont wait for it to cool, maybe i didnt read the instructions properly, oops! Mine seem to wrk ok though!

What does it say?? xxx


----------



## debzie

Yeah ickle I hope your next.
I dont wait I just dip straight away. I use the top off the ariel gel the one you use to put the gel into the washer. Its just right to cup at the front without having to pee on your hands lol. then I stand it in the plughole on the sink so it does not tip.....

I once did a thread asking what folks use it was funny. Like the tops off deodorant, disposable shot glasses, toothpast lids.


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO! I use a bowl that a christmas pudding came in and then pour a smaller amount into an old jug from an iron so I can check that it's dark enough (the bowl is black).

Test is negative. I think it's darker than yesterday though. Just waiting for it to clear properly so I can see.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo it is darker! Here's a pic :)

https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x436/pand15/photo.jpg


----------



## mrsmax

Debz - I would love to read that thread. Hysterical. I use an old plastic cup that I keep in our medical cupboard. I had a fit a few months back when I saw one of our nieces drinking from an identical cup - luckily Dh gave it to them from our camping kit - you should have seen nieces face though when I practically shouted "Where did you get that cup?!!!" Ha ha ha.


----------



## debzie

As requested see of the link works as I am on my phone.

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/541097-poas-addicts-sort-vessel-do-you-use-catch-you-urine.html

My dd occaisionally grabs mine to play with in the yuck.

Well I woke up this morning to full flow never been so pleased to see her. Means if i follow the se ov pattern as before the mmc I will ov on cd 17-19 right when we ate on holiday in ibiza:dohh: might get tricky with dd being on the same room. Don't know if i will temp on hols might just take my opks. Funny how i am on cd 1 when the majority of you ladies are in the tww. I will try and keep you sane.


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - glad AF showed up for you and you can start your next cycle now.

I was going to do an OPK with SMU but I didn't have time this morning and there's no way I could take my pee pot to the toilet at work without looking like a lunatic lol! I really want to see a positive - I've not had one before. 

My temp dipped slightly this morning, which is a good thing because I'd have had crosshairs if it'd been 0.02 degrees higher and given how my ovaries feel I def haven't o'd yet. Driving to work wasn't pleasant - I felt every bump in the road. I hope my eggy pops out soon.

ETA - are any of you ladies a member of the girly sanctuary? It's right down at the bottom of the forums list. Just wondered if it's worth joining or not.


----------



## Elhaym

Morning ladies! Ovulation party, yay :happydance:

My pee cup is one of the little plastic cups I got with a travel kettle :haha:

Glad to hear you got AF Debz which I know is a weird thing to say but at least your body is getting back to normal :)

ickle pand that definitely looks like ovulation is on the way! :)


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Yay *Amanda*, thats deffo an almost positive!! I use those same tests and mine are only a tiny bit darker than that when they are positive!! :wohoo: Ive never seen that bit of the forum, ill have a look in a mo!

I use a disposeable drinking cup, got loads leftover from our housewarming party!! Its no mean feat to be able to pee, hold the cup without getting wet and then dip and wash the cup out!! Ha ha thats funny using the washing liquid cup!! Ill have a read of that thread in a mo!! Im glad i dont like christmas pudding, i dont think id ever be able to look at one of the containers again!! :rofl:

*Debzie*, yay for :witch:, i felt like that when mine came, hopefully its getting rid of all old lining and preparing you for a successful bean next time round!! Yep we'll be counting on you to tell us off for symptom spotting and POAS too early!!! I went to Ibiza recently it was LUSH!!! :plane:

*Mrsmax*, have you managed to abstain from POAS?? We all have our fingers crossed for you chick :dust:

*AFM*, temp gone up this morning and ovaries feel much less tender! EWCM only last yesterday and its gone back to creamy so hopefully i ovulated sometime last night and my marathon bonking session all counts!! 

Massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

morning ladies, how is everyone doing 2day? I'am feeling a it blah today think its a mixture of it being a horrid rainy day and the fact i can see my neighbours daughter from my window who happens to be 6months pregnant and keeps poping out into her garden to have a FAG!!!!! ive counted 8 fags shes had so far. I have no right to judge but i cant help it i just want to go out and scream at her to take better care of that precious life growing inside her. I used to be a smoker so know how hard it is to give up, suppose it just doesnt bother some people:wacko:

Rant over with now haha. :dust: to everyone


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - sounds like you O'd. Hopefully you get higher temps in the next couple of days and get your crosshairs :)

Heavyheart - I hate that too. My SIL smoked and drank through her last pregnancy, even though she'd lost a daughter at 31 weeks. You'd think that going through that would make you even more careful, but obviously not. 

I can't wait to test tonight. I know I can't BD or anything but it's still exciting :) How long after a +ve do you O? I'm sure I've read it can be anywhere between 12 and 36 hours. Does that sound right?


----------



## debzie

Looks like we are having another ovulation party here Clobo:happydance::happydance::happydance:

And another ickle:happydance::happydance: You can ov as late as 48 hours after the surge in LH.

Heavyheart I too hate people smoking when they are pregnant I gave up when I was pregnant with dd and have not gone back since. I was thinking the same when I saw a heavily pregnant women smoking outside tesco today could have gone over and stubbed it out.

AFM thad dam witch has really got me ouch.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Well i think i am going bonkers, i had a pos opk two weeks ago and i don't know if it was a real opk or not but these past couple of days my (.)(.) have been killing me today more than anything and the tiredness this past week ugh. Either i am going to ovulate soon or i don't know. 

Don't want to get my hopes up for anything but i can't help myself.


----------



## debzie

MrsC have you taken a hpt? Opks pick up LH as well as HCG? You could be up the duff lady???????


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I know someone who drank and smoked their whole pregnancy, it bothered me to no end. I gave up smoking when I decided to TTC, I have a hard enough time sustaining a pregnancy without all of the other worries. I do have trouble giving up coffee though and that scares me. 

So happy for all of the good news on here lately. Maybe we will all be preggers by the end of Aug. Then we can continue to share our symptoms, worries and ultra sound pics. Oh how exciting would it be to all have babies so close together. My Fingers and toes are crossed for all of us and lots of baby dust to all.


----------



## Glowstar

Ok ladies sorry for the 'me' post but I desperatly need your help.

Had some really awful cramps last night and a bit of light spotting, only when wiped, never made it on knickers.
Freaked so oh took me to a&e at 10pm. At 1.00am they took my beta which was 5600 (wouldn't give me exact figure) so from Fridays result still doubling every 42 hours. 
They wouldn't let me come home because I mentioned ovary pain. Never slept all night and they took me for a scan at 2.00pm. All she could see was gestational sac so she did internal and same. According to FF I should be exactly 5 weeks today so that seems about right to only see that. They also said they could see cysts on both ovaries.
Some Dr just came to see me and said NO SAC!!! But me and oh saw it!!! Sonographer showed it to us!! Saying they want to do another D&C!! She also said my hcg is low for 5 weeks!!! It's not, the chart is even on the wall in the EAPU!! She then went away to speak to her senior then came back and said they might want to do keyhole and wait till tomorrow. 
I just feel they are jumping the gun!! The sac plus my hcg does not indicate ectopic. I am still in hospital and they won't let me out!


----------



## heavyheart

aw glowstar you must be out your mind right now i wish i could do something to make it all better:hugs: Iam no doctor but it does seem they are jumping the gun especialy when you saw the sac yourself, you know your own body and sometimes these doctors do jump the gun, your just another name in a long line of women that they see every day. If your not comfortable with them making thses decisions so quickly demand they wait and re test and re scan so that you know for sure yourself. aw please let us know how you get on when you can, you will be in my thoughts all the time

wishing you all the luck and that your bean is sticking in there :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Glowstar: they can not force you to stay but you may be better off staying for a bit. Do NOT let them do anything you are not comfortable with. Tell them you have options and that you are opting to wait it out. Follow your heart and don't let them change your mind. You are in my thoughts and I am keeping my Fx for you. Praying your lil bean sticks it out in there and a H&H 9! Keep us updated please...


----------



## debzie

Oh glowie i really can't understand why they are moving so quickly. With my first mmc I went for a scan and they just saw two tiny sacs so I had to go back a week later. I cant understand it. I agree you should syand your ground and ask to give this pregnancy a chance. Unless they can give you a life or death reason not to. God I will say it again you dont do things by halfs do you. Srnding hugs and have a call on that guardian angel of yours. x x


----------



## UniqueLegz21

I think it depends on the person. I MC April of last year. I was 6 wks at the time. Honestly, I never wanted to try again. The loss of my child was so devastating to me. It's been really hard for me. The thought of ever miscarrying again frightens me. As time passed, we are ready to try again. I am still quite nervous though. But if you are ready, then I say go for it.


----------



## Clobo

Hi

*Glow,* aw you poor thing, i think its right to stay where you are though just in case but i would make them rescan you and retest tomorrow. Ectopics dont usually have doubling betas and you are right a scan this early would only show a sac. Cysts on ovaries can be common, ladies with PCOS often have lots of them and its not always a cause for concern. I really hope they are more caring towards you and make sure they are very thorough :hugs:

*Mrs C*, sometimes ladies with PCOS get "false" ovulation, i get it, my body tried to ovulate, doesnt and then tries again a few days later, do you usually ovulate early on??

*Amanda*, thanks mate, i really hope so too!! Yes you usually ovulate 12-36 hours after a +ve OPK, I know you cant this time round but usually you would :sex: for the day or so after ovulation in case you catch the eggy on its way down!!

H*eavy*, keep that chin up chick, i know what you mean about the pregnant woman smoking, when i had my mc all clear scan i came out to see a heavily pregnant girl chain smoking ... i really wanted to smack her!

:dust:


----------



## heavyheart

clobo ha yes the thought of giving every pregnant smoking machine a good smack sounds good to me!! i suppose some people never have a loss or just dont think about it, doesn't take more that a few brain cells though to realise what harm you can cause the baby. I also have a "friend" 6mths pregnant who chain smokes,she thinks the risks are blown out of proportion!! I haven't seen her since my mc i feel too angry towards her. She happily called me today to tell me how her hospital appointment went and all about the birth plan:growlmad: i made my excuses and cut her off. Insensitive cow was how i was feeling!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi,

I miscarried about 2 weeks ago, and I only bled for about 5-6 days. I have been checking the CM and after 1 day at dry, it seems to have gone back to "normal" which is extra amount for me. My levels dropped from about 1000+ to 240 last Friday morning and I assume they have continued to drop. The doc said there is no reason that we could not try again at my next ovulation. There was no reason that they could pinpoint that I MC. After discussion we decided as we have a daughter, that we would try again immediately.

We are planning on temping and using OPKs beginning this weekend (I have been temping since the MC), because my cycle is already irregularly irregular. I have AF every other month, but ovulate monthly... strange but true. So if this keeps up, we are looking to begin again (let the OPKS tell it) in mid-August. I am wondering about other ladies experiences that began TTC after a MC?????

Mine was a "missed" MC as the baby measured 8w2d and they didn't catch the situation until I began to bleed at 9w6d.... 

(7/28/11 -CD #9)


----------



## debzie

Welcome Mrsmm24

Following my first mmc my cycles did not return for 8 weeks e
We ntnp that cycle. Fell pregnant 3 cycles later just to have another mmc. I began temping after the main bleeding had stoped ovulated 8 days after i usually do but no luck did not think i had much hope as i spotted throughout. Af has arrived again today so here's to another cycle. Good luck hun.


----------



## Clobo

Hi MrsMM24, im so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I think it you want to start TTC right away then why not, its all up to the individuals circumstances. 

I had a mega long cycle after my mc but I have PCOS so that was fairly normal for me!

Good luck :dust:


----------



## Glowstar

Ladies, thanks for all your kind words, means a lot. Xx

7Mm fluid sac, in uterine. Which from what I can gather is right for 5 weeks. Nothing else seen, no yolk sac etc.
Thickening of uterine lining 7mm. 

But, they can't see my right ovary as 7cm mass covering it!! So saying that you can get a seudo sac?? And still be ectopic. Of course mass on ovary could be a cyst that's been there all along :/ progesterone getting checked. Told nurse tonight I am in no way going to theatre until another beta done and another scan. Xx


----------



## Clobo

Good on you Glow, I hope you are ok, I know it wont be easy but make sure you get some rest chick xxx


----------



## heavyheart

aw glowstar iam glad to here that they arent rushing you into anything you dont want and that they are checking everything more detailed.
Ur in my thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs: really wishing you all the best xx


----------



## ickle pand

Glow - glad you're standing up for yourself but hate that you're having to go through this. Keep us posted, we're all thinking of you xx

I did another OPK tonight, it's about the same darkness as last night. Maybe O will hold off until the weekend :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi there, I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I found out that I had lost my baby around 7-8 wks at my 9 wk appt (7/5/11). I didn't have a d&c but had cytotec inserted by my dr and passed everything within one week. After the bleeding stopped my DH and I started BDing and hopefully we'll conceive again soon. Dealing with the emotions of losing our baby has been so difficult at times but I'm very thankful to have found support from you ladies.

Lots of sticky dust to you.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Clobo said:


> Hi
> 
> *Mrs C*, sometimes ladies with PCOS get "false" ovulation, i get it, my body tried to ovulate, doesnt and then tries again a few days later, do you usually ovulate early on??
> 
> 
> :dust:

Thanks for your reply, i have been checked for PCOS and i do have a few fribriods but they say not enough or PCOS. I have been testing with opks for the past couple of weeks and haven't had another positive yet i did a hpt a week ad a bit ago to see if i had any hcg left in me and it was very neg. 

I have never really monitored after a mc so i don't know if early ovulation is normal for me. 

so i guess ill just have to wait and see. I might go grab some more hpt's and see what i get. I will keep testing with opk's and see if i get another positive.


----------



## debzie

Glow glad you stood your ground and they are not just rushing in. Been thinking about you keep us posted. X

Welcome bastegrrl. Sorry for your loss and welcome.

With some opks I never got a positive just a fade in and out I think some cycles I had a short surge.


----------



## mrsmax

Glowstar - I cant begin to imagine what you are going through. It sounds like you are doing all the right things - stand your ground and dont let them force you into a decision without giving you ALL the facts. Massive hugs.

Welcome all the newbies - sorry for you losses.

Smoking pregnant people!!! Argh - dont get me started. One of my best friends who is a nurse for chrisake smoked all through her pregnancy and is smoking now he is born. I burst in to tears when she called to say she was pregnant (by mistake - make up sex with her boyfriend) and was finding giving up smoking such an ordeal that she wasnt going to bother - as it would be stressful for the baby!!!!!!!

Grrr.

I am 11DPO and got a BFN today :(


----------



## debzie

Mrs max dont give up its still early to get a bfp....fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## firsttimer1

Hey ladies - just checking in!

Glow - i will be watching for your update, there is no reaason why everything wont be ok from from ive read??

Cloey - where are u at now? tww or ttc? 

newbies - so sorry for your losses :hugs:

afm - im ok, stilllllllll no real symptoms so still not relaxed. Scan on monday. I cant imagine being given good news so going in prepared for the worst. Will be 7 weeks on monday. Yesterday when i went to the loo there was the tiniest amount of brown tinged gunk. NO blood though.. so hoping for the best.

LOTS OF LOVE TO ALL XXX


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

*Glow*, how are you today? Any more news chick??

*Kas*, yay glad you are ok, dont worry about your scan, it will come round quickly, try and enjoy your weekend and im sure all will be fine, spotting is very common too :hugs:

*Bastetgrrrl*, welcome, so sorry you had to join us but yes you'll get lots of support here!

*Amanda*, get him in the sack as soon as he gets home and :sex:

*MrsMax*, naughty for testing early, so sorry for your BFN but its early days so dont lose hope :dust:

*MrsC*, yep waiting and seeing is sometimes the best way, annoying but you'll figure it out in the end, id keep up the :sex: every other day just in case.

*As for me*, I got my crosshairs although i think i ovulated a day or two later than it says as its got me before my +ve OPK and before the ewcm!! Ill see what happens in the next few days i think!!!

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Glowstar wow I am keeping my fingers crossed, well done for standing your ground, what a nightmare :hugs:

Good luck to everyone O'ing! Let's hope there are some BFPs in the making as we speak xx


----------



## Clobo

Same to you missus!! If i did ovulate a day after you then we are the same. TWW buddies!! Good luck chick, we can all keep each other sane!!

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Hmm now I am panicking I might not have O'd yet because I don't have sore nipples which I always get at 1 or 2 DPO for about 4/5 days :( Wondering if I had a surge but my body didn't manage to ovulate. Didn't BD last night either so I hope I didn't O later and missed it! Though even if I O'd a day later than I thought I still BD'd 2 days before and 1 day before so that's not too bad..

sorry for the garbled rantings just bloody confused! :D


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Put a link to your chart on here so we can see?? I sometimes get sore nips and sometimes not, think mine depends on whether im on clomid or not, also sometimes i get ovulation pains after Ovulation and not other times. Dont panic too much, get another :sex: in later if you can just in case.

xxx


----------



## debzie

The other thing to consider elhaym is if your boobs have not gone back to normal yet following the miscarriage? Mine did not hurt as much post ov as usual. X


----------



## Elhaym

That's a good point debzie, thanks!

Clobo I don't temp so don't have a proper chart I just put OPKs, CM and symptoms on it so I can't confirm ovulation. I'll try and BD later and hopefully that will cover it, typical we couldn't last night! xx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies.....just a quick note to let you know I am out of hospital. Progesterone test today came back as 116 which is indicative of a uterine pregnancy especially as they saw the sac too. One of the Drs still thinks my Beta of 5600+ was low for 4+6...I CANNOT find anything anywhere that verifies that is low because every HCG chart I can find in the world says it's completely normal :shrug:

Another Beta test tomorrow and scan booked for 19th August....so for 'today' I am still pregnant :wacko:


----------



## debzie

Glow glad you checked in so pleased to hear that. How's the spotting? X


----------



## firsttimer1

Glow- your levels dont sound low to me either!! X


----------



## Clobo

Hi Girls

Glow, sounds like each peice of news you get is actually quite encouraging, hold on chick and good luck for your tests tomorrow :hugs: its good that you are allowed to go home, its always more comfy in your own bed.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

@Glowstar - hopefully everything works out just fine and that you have nothing to worry about. Your levels don't sound low to me either.


----------



## ickle pand

Glow - so glad to hear that everything is going ok so far. Take it easy and let us know how things are going.

DH and I had a massive row late last night. It's all fine now but I was up until it was day light, so didn't temp. I did do an OPK this morning though and another one tonight and it look like I'm having a surge :) Going to jump on DH the minute he gets home tomorrow in the hope that we might catch the eggy. 

I've attached a photo of my OPK series so far https://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x436/pand15/Snapbucket/CD6619F4-orig.jpg


----------



## debzie

Good luck Amanda. Funnily enough must be something to.do withhormonrs I usually fight more with oh round about the time i ov.


----------



## ickle pand

He started this one Debzie because he was tired and grumpy. Bloody men lol! 

Looks like I still have a small chance of being in this month. Looking forward to testing in the morning. This cycle has been so up and down, I'll be glad when it's over lol


----------



## debzie

Ah the grumpy tired man not a pretty sight. My oh works away from home so I don't get to see many of his moods. Makes things more difficult when ttc. 

It's a bugger when you ov late I envy women who ov on cd 10 they can all but have a cycle over and done with by the time many of us are getting round to ovulate. Wondwr what this last mmc has done to my cycles. Mines not too bad I used ov cd 17-19. Good luck hun. x


----------



## Clobo

I had an 84 day cycle once, that was NOT fun!!

Yes Amanda they look good opks jump on him tomorrow!! I think you have to have a few disagreements in a relationship, keeps you both on your toes!! Inever go to bed without making up tho!!

Xxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Clobo said:


> I had an 84 day cycle once, that was NOT fun!!

Holy crap! 84 day cycle!! Dang...I thought my 54 day was long. :nope:


----------



## Clobo

Yep, thats why i got referred to the specialist so quickly, it wasnt necessarily that we werent getting pregnant it was that we werent really able to try cos my cycles were so long!! Clomid has fixed that though, FF changed me to cd 20 ovulation which i think is so much more realistic, so still 3 dpo, :dohh:

How is everyone else?? Got anything planned for the weekend? We are off out for the day, then staying with friends later and roast at anothre friends sunday, no cooking for me this weekend, yay!!

Massive hugs ladies and good luck Glow with your tests today, fingers crossed you have a strong bean in there xxx


----------



## debzie

Morning 

Cloning sounds like you have a good weekend planned. We are shopping for holiday stuff today bbq later then out for sunday dinner tomorrow with my parents. Nothing too exciting.

Good luck glow for tests today. x

Well it looks like mother nature turned the af tap off last night gone from really heavy to light flow not complaining.


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - your chart looks good so far :)

Debzie - that's good that your AF has calmed down. It's so draining when it's heavy.

AFM - did another OPK this morning that was negative so I think my surge is over. My ovaries have finally calmed down too which is great. DH is due home at tea time so I'm going to tidy the house this morning, and spend the afternoon making myself look good. I bought one of those Markies meal deal things for tea to save having to cook. 

No idea what we're doing tomorrow yet, just going to see how we feel.


----------



## debzie

Mmm marks and (expensive) as my dd calls it, meals I love them. Good luck Amanda catching that egg.

I'm so glad its settled but really strange then again first af is never normal. I've decided to give soy a go again as took it the cycle I got my bfp. Starting today. Feel excited for this cycle, going to be nice and chilled. Remind me of this post later ladies lol. X


----------



## Elhaym

haha we will debzie! Glad AF has eased for you, have your pains got better too?

Nothing much planned for me this weekend. Remembered this morning it is already 1 month since my scan where the mmc was found, where does the time fly to? Missing my little bean today. :(


----------



## LolaAnn

hey ladies checking in, think I've ov but no crosshairs yet. havent done enough bd :( due to stupid dh always staying up too late :(


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot but it's so hard when the symptoms are just there. Ugh, this is going to be a long wait.

Glow: glad everything is still going good so far. Praying your little bean sticks it out for a H&H 9!

I hope all you ladies are doing well and have a great weekend.


----------



## brookettc3

Hey everyone haven't been on here in a while... Today I got my :bfp: at dpo not due for AF til the 8th hoping and praying this one sticks 4/11/12 due date 3+3 weeks


----------



## Elhaym

brookettc3 said:


> Hey everyone haven't been on here in a while... Today I got my :bfp: at dpo not due for AF til the 8th hoping and praying this one sticks 4/11/12 due date 3+3 weeks

yay, congratulations! :happydance:

Wishing you a h&h 9 months hun! xx


----------



## bastetgrrl

brookettc3 said:


> Hey everyone haven't been on here in a while... Today I got my :bfp: at dpo not due for AF til the 8th hoping and praying this one sticks 4/11/12 due date 3+3 weeks

Congrats!! That's wonderful news. :happydance:


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you :)


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations Brooke :)


----------



## debzie

congratulations brooke wow thats an early bfp.


----------



## Mrskg

Congrats on all the bfp's!

Well after all my symptoms I've got my first af since mc, bit sad as was starting to convince myself I'd been lucky but hey ho least I know my body returning to normal, so here's to ttc in aug! Good luck all x x


----------



## heavyheart

big congarts to brooke hope you have a happy and healthy 9mths!!!

Mrkskg sorry to hear you have your af but on the good side at least you know your body is getting back to normal and thats good. Lots of women dont ovulate after ms. You can now know where in your cycle you are and i just know you will catch that egg this month. Keep your chin up and just enjoy all the :sex: to come your way!!:haha:

:hug:


----------



## Elhaym

sorry the witch got you Mrskg but like you say at least you know your body is getting back to normal. Good luck for this month! xx


----------



## debzie

So sorry Mrskg I'm on cd.3 so here's to this cylce good luck. When do you usually ov? If my cycles are the same which they probs are not i ov cd 17-19. Last mmc pushed back ov by a few days so see what this one has done. 

Af has settled but still getting some really bad. cramps and thats when the bleeding kicks in then not much. Just hope its over soon. Oh is not happy as he is home this weekend having being away for two weeks and I have af... there is always next weekend.


----------



## Mrskg

I'm not to sure I only have a 24 day cycle so quite early on I'd I imagine and this one has came bang on time I did not expect it to come so quick although nurse at pregnancy support said it might do as I have such a short cycle so she was right.
Back really sore dreading bleeding tomorrow hopefully will not be too bad!
Aw shame for your oh as you say next wk an not that far away 
Going by an ovulation calendar I need to dtd from 4th lol worrying about noisy bed springs already looks like we'll have to find more places should be fun x
Fx crossed this is our month x x


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - it's a shame that you have AF while your OH is home. If only we could pick and choose when the witch came.

My DH is home. I think I either O'd yesterday or it'll happen today. We dtd and made up for lost time lol! 

TMI - I know it's probably in my head but I can't help feeling that extra special sex when DH is really reved up shoots the spermies out faster than just normal sex and that's got to have more chance of succeeding lol!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya, Amanda glad you managed to get some sexy times in and you are actually right, if the man orgasms then it must shoot out faster and more of it and if the woman orgasms then your cervix contracts and "sucks" the sperm in!!! 

Brooke, congratulations chick :wohoo: we all have our fingers crossed for you!!

Mrs kg, sorry the witch got you but you can start afresh now, this will be your cycle and at least they aren't too long so not long to wait!! Yay!

Mama, aw mate I feel you, it's a wierd feeling the TWW isn't it, trying to think positively but not getting your hopes up and trying not to symptom spot!! 

Lola, hope you did ovulate, I can't see your chart, put a link on and we can stalk it!!!

Right, I'm still keeping busy and trying not to think too much about it!! Xxx


----------



## Elhaym

ickle pand you're right, I'm sure I have read that somewhere but I can't remember where! :)

debzie I hope the witch leaves soon, typical that OH is home eh? 

AFM, 4 DPO (if I did actually ov). So bored of waiting already, LOL :haha:


----------



## Glowstar

Brooke, huge congrats on your BFP!!! 

Keeping track of all you ladies and hoping for more BFP's soon xxx


----------



## debzie

Amanda you are right if he gets really excited pulled back and releases additional sperm reserves so there is more of them.

I hate 4 dpo as the look forward to your crosshares then nowt. Chin. Up ladies. 

Well afm no whitch so far today just a bit of spotting. So oh was pleased as was I wink wink.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone,I really hope I can join u all ,I am a 44 mother of four and have just experienced my tenth loss,I started bleeding nine days ago and had a natural miscarriage,the bleeding is more or less finished and I am wanting to start trying right away as I don't think i have much time left,am gonna start doing opk's tomorrow and hope to get a really sticky bean next time,hope u are all well and don't mind me posting here,lots of love,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Elhaym

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone,I really hope I can join u all ,I am a 44 mother of four and have just experienced my tenth loss,I started bleeding nine days ago and had a natural miscarriage,the bleeding is more or less finished and I am wanting to start trying right away as I don't think i have much time left,am gonna start doing opk's tomorrow and hope to get a really sticky bean next time,hope u are all well and don't mind me posting here,lots of love,xxxxxxxx

Hi, I am so sorry for your losses, no one should have to have 10 MCs, sending hugs :hugs:

Feel free to post away, this is a great thread for support as we have all been in the same boat. Lots of luck and hope you get a sticky BFP soon :) x


----------



## brookettc3

Thank you ladies for the congrats!!
Cant wait to get out of this first6 weeks after this I will feel a little better


----------



## ickle pand

You're more than welcome here Desperado. I'm so sorry you've had so many losses. Have you had any investigations as to what's causing them?


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi ladies, just been trying to read all your posts to catch up! Glad to c a lot of u are enjoying the mating season heehee, and those who are in 2ww- good luck!!

Desperado- I can't believe you've been through this ten times? You poor thing. Have you only ever had losses? Its so unjust you've had to do it again and again. Any idea why?? Sending lots of love ur way xxx

Afm, well its my 7week scan in the morn. Still no symptoms... Not expecting good news. Just got that feeling again. Will update u all tomo x

LOve and babydust to us all xx


----------



## firsttimer1

Mrskg said:


> Congrats on all the bfp's!
> 
> Well after all my symptoms I've got my first af since mc, bit sad as was starting to convince myself I'd been lucky but hey ho least I know my body returning to normal, so here's to ttc in aug! Good luck all x x

Hun this is a good thing as ur body will now be ready :) get bedding!!! X


----------



## Elhaym

Happy 7 weeks firsttimer! Good luck with the scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you :) what time is it at? x


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck for the scan firsttimer. Keep us posted xx

LMAO @ mating season btw :)


----------



## ickle pand

Grrr still no sign of O in my chart. I've no idea how my temp is lower today because I woke up feeling sweaty because it was so warm. I'm sick of this! I just want to be in the 2ww already :(


----------



## Clobo

Kas, good luck today chick we are thinking of you and praying for a sticky beany :hugs:

Amanda, it looks possibly ovulated back around cd 17? Have you tried taking out the sleep deprived?? Sometimes they can mess things up? If you havent ovulatedalreafy then at least hubby is back and you can have another chance :sex:

Xxx


----------



## debzie

Welcome deperado so sorry you ae here but post away we are here to listen and offer support. 10 losses I admire you for keeping trying that must be tough.

Firsttimer good luck with the scan. Will be stalking today.

Amanda its the rule of three days sustained temps its throwing ff but it janitor programmed to take into account some of us can have a fallback rise. I agree with clobo take out the slerp deprved one or add in the gap a fictional temp? X


----------



## debzie

Sorry ladies on my phone and have predictive text just in case any of my posts don't make sense.


----------



## firsttimer1

Thanks ladies, its at 11:15 and I'm crapping it. Expecting the worst hoping the best I guess. Will update when bk xxx


----------



## Desperado167

ickle pand said:


> You're more than welcome here Desperado. I'm so sorry you've had so many losses. Have you had any investigations as to what's causing them?

Hi and thank you,yes I have had all the blood tests and a camera put into my womb and all clear,I was told I had sticky blood syndrome and I did use the clexane last time but still mc.:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - it does look like CD17 is a possible O day but I had a progesterone test on CD21 that didn't show any signs of O so I know it must be sometime after then.

Debzie - I tried adjusting my temp and time on CD 25 because it was taken an hour later than normal and I put in a fictional temp for CD24 too but still no crosshairs. I've got another progesterone test tomorrow so maybe that'll show something.

I was telling DH this morning that I feel like I'm waiting to win the lottery but I can't even buy a ticket yet.

ETA - Oh I just changed the detector method from Advanced to Research and got crosshairs for CD23. Still not convinced though because I got the +ve OPK the day after that.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Hmmm, strange, well keep up the :sex: in the meantime and hope you dont get too tired out, hope the blood test will tell you something as your temps have deffo risen havent they.

*Desperado*, apologies i didnt welcome you before, i was on my phone and its so hard to read back to everything. Im so sorry that you have had to go through this so many times, did you have problems with your other children?? Massive hugs to you and hopefully you'll be back trying again soon for a sticky bean xxx

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Keeping all my limbs crossed for the scan xx


----------



## LolaAnn

Sorry I've been so absent from this thread everyone! I've just made up a bunch of earlier temps prior to CD 17 to try and get FF to recognise ovulation but I can't. Pretty sure I have already O'd altho worringly I didn't feel O pain and I normally do, My OPKs were getting darker and darker but still neg and now are getting lighter again. And my temps would suggest I'm post ovulation. Now I'm just annoyed we haven't BD enough :/ FF is telling me: Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 13 and CD 23!! Heeeeelpful. Not.

*Mama of 4 n 1* crossing my fingers for you! When are you gonna start testing? x

*brooke *huge congrats!!!!! how exciting!!

*Mrskg *sorry to hear AF arrived but like you said at least you know you are all good to go this cycle

*debzie *sorry you have AF and DH to contend with :/ always the way huh :(

*firsttimer1* im praying your scan goes really well x

*ickle pand* sorry you can't work out when O is, it kinda does look like you are 4DPO now-ish??? I dunno my chart is confusing the heck out of me so I'm not much help x

*Desperado167* so sorry for all your losses :( You are in good company here and I think you are due a sticky bean very soon xx

*clobo * and *Elhaym * when are you going to start to POAS? If I interpret my chart the way I want I'm 4DPO.. we can be POAS buddies ;) haha

Here's my chart: LolaAnn's Ovulation Chart Any comments welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

LolaAnn - I'd say you O'd on CD21, with that big temp change you had and the EWCM the day before. It depends on what the reasons for all the open circles are though. 

TBH - I'd take out the made up temps because it's only the 6 temps before O that are used to create a coverline. Try putting in a couple of made up temps around the same level as todays temp, for the next couple of days and see if you get crosshairs.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Yep id say it was cd 21 too and i think if there wasnt an open circle on cd 22 i think it would have said you ovulated! 

OPKs dont always work easily, you may have missed the main surge but caught the bit before and after, also i never really have +ve OPKs just wuite dark lines that arent as dark as the control!! Give it a few more days and see, plus you got two :sex: in at the right time!! Yay!!

Im not testing till 17dpo, thats ages away but last time i didnt get a +ve HPT till 16 dpo anyway!! I have one digi at home so going to wait and use that! Not wasting any more money!! Im having trouble not symptom spotting though, im sure everything tastes really metallicy today and im knackered and bit sicky!! Although that all could just be that im getting a cold :rofl:
Kas, how did things go chick??


----------



## firsttimer1

HI LADIES!

ok i wanted to post on this thread before anywere else on the forum because you ladies have been a ROCK to me - not just through my mc, but all the time after - up to getting my BFP and spouting on about my worries to you all.

So i went bk to the clinic where last time i found out my baby had died at 5 weeks. This time i was 7 weeks 1 day..... and the baby is perfect. I even got to hear the little heart beat. I measure exactly 7 weeks 1 day... we could not be happier. 

I am sooo shocked esp afetr my lack of symptoms, and having had one MC already i was CONVINCED i was in for my second. I really hope this gives you all hope :)

Of course, im not out of the woods yet - i know alot can still go wrong; but BY GOD am i now going to start enjoying this!!!!! really i am!

Thank you to all of you for seeing me through this and i intend to do the same for each of you when u all get ur BFPs soon.... which i know you all will.

COME ON 2012 BABIES!!!! :)


----------



## LolaAnn

oh my god im such a tool.
my ff was set on opk watch. I just changed it and it gave me crosshairs!!!
party!!!!!!!! SO ANNOYED at stupid dh tho for lack of BDing :/


----------



## LolaAnn

FIRSTTIMER YAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!! 
Congrats, I'm so happy for you that is so awesome xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Yay! I'm so pleased for you Kas. You can definitely relax and enjoy being pregnant now. Worrying isn't going to stop anything going wrong so make the most of it.

LolaAnn - your chart looks good with the crosshairs there. Only 11 days until testing now :)


----------



## Clobo

Aw Kas, :wohoo: i am so happy for you chick ... Ive been thinking of you all morning and its so good to hear that so far everything is ok, you have gotton past the first hurdle anyway and thats a really good thing, are you going back for another scan or anything or waiting till 12 weeks now??

You give us all hope and encouragement and we cant wait to join you!! Dont worry about the lack of symptoms too much, some people get them, some dont, you might be one of the "lucky" ones!!

Got any piccys??

Aw Im so happy for you, yes enjoy it and look after yourself and little bean!!

*Lola*, yay for crosshairs, so there are several of us now in the TWW!! I cant wait till we have some good symptoms that we can NOT spot!!! Dont worry, the cycle i got my BFP we'd only done it twice!!

xxxx


----------



## firsttimer1

Got some scan photos but cant get them online yet :( all you can see is mush anyway! LOL

ive not got another scan before my 12 week one so going to be a looooong wait. Just arranged my first GP app to tell them im pregnant - hoping the scan will be as close to 12 weeks as poss!

Thanks for all the love ladies :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

firsttimer1 said:


> So i went bk to the clinic where last time i found out my baby had died at 5 weeks. This time i was 7 weeks 1 day..... and the baby is perfect. I even got to hear the little heart beat. I measure exactly 7 weeks 1 day... we could not be happier.
> 
> I am sooo shocked esp afetr my lack of symptoms, and having had one MC already i was CONVINCED i was in for my second. I really hope this gives you all hope :)
> 
> Of course, im not out of the woods yet - i know alot can still go wrong; but BY GOD am i now going to start enjoying this!!!!! really i am!

YAY! This is wonderful news! :happydance: I'm thrilled that everything is going so well for you this time.


----------



## Clobo

Well, by the time those of us that have ovulated are testing you'll be 9 weeks already, plus you have a docs appt in there too, hopefully the time wont go too slowly! If they dont want to see you again till 12 weeks then thats a good sign they are positive about how things are going too!! Yay!!

xxx


----------



## LolaAnn

ohh im so glad ive ovulated. well. maybe.. ill see what my next few days temps are like. just warning you all in advance im a bit of a poas addict. prepare yourselves for a pictorial journey lol


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks for all the positive vibes ladies :)

now im just hoping you all get ur BFPs to - you all deserve it! xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Yay, that will be good cos then i can stare at your sticks and it will satisfy my craving to POAS myself!! xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Maybe you ladies being a couple of days ahead of me (hopefully) will help hold off my POAS addiction for a couple of days. I hope we get a big crop of BFP's in the next couple of weeks, it'd be great to graduate from this thread to a PAL one together and be bump buddies :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

Is it possible to ovulate before your levels are less than 5?


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies been spending time reading through the last few threads to catch up. Hope your all feeling well and positive!! 

firsttimer so so glad to hear everything went well with your scan you really deserve it :happydance: iam sure your going to have a happy healthy 9mths.!!!

Good luck to all the ladies ovulating!!!! catch those eggs and also to everyone in their 2week wait hope ypu all get your bfp soon.

As for me not got a clue where to place myself, trying so so hard not to symptom spot but ive been noticing silly things like my skin has broke out in spots round my chin (dont usualy get spots) i got this at the start of my last pregnancy. i also have slightly tender breasts and periods of heartburn. i mc on 4/7 stopped bleeding 18/7 roughly a week ago i had ewcm with a couple of spots of brown old blood when i wiped twice and slight crampy feeling like possible af coming but nothing since. Iam so trying not to get my hopes up but its so hard. I keep trying to distract myself with cleaning and gutting out all the rooms in the house, my hubby is very happy with that haha


:dust: to everyone


----------



## LolaAnn

haha good for you heavyheart and welcome... i just mope around online instead of doing anything as productive as cleaning or tidying!!

countdown to testing ... 5 days haha. I'm starting at 8DPO... I know a few people who have got BFPS at 9DPO and I think I got mine at 10 so should be fun :D


----------



## bastetgrrl

heavyheart said:


> As for me not got a clue where to place myself, trying so so hard not to symptom spot but ive been noticing silly things like my skin has broke out in spots round my chin (dont usualy get spots) i got this at the start of my last pregnancy. i also have slightly tender breasts and periods of heartburn. i mc on 4/7 stopped bleeding 18/7 roughly a week ago i had ewcm with a couple of spots of brown old blood when i wiped twice and slight crampy feeling like possible af coming but nothing since. Iam so trying not to get my hopes up but its so hard. I keep trying to distract myself with cleaning and gutting out all the rooms in the house, my hubby is very happy with that haha

I know what you mean and we are pretty close on our schedules (my mmc was 7/5/11). I've also had ewcm with some brown blood and then today I had a little red blood come out but I have no clue what is going on in there. I've been BBT, checking CP and CM so I believe that I might be oing today (or yesterday). Soooo frustrating!!

Hope you get :bfp:


----------



## ickle pand

bastetgrrl - Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## MrsMM24

CLOBO - Thanks! The docs were optimistic, which gave us more drive and optimism. So we have started the process fully, with temping, monitoring, etc. I am CD13 today with no signs of ov. I know this cycle may be longer so we are just getting geared up.

GLOW - So sorry to hear you had to be scared, the news that you have since received is AWESOME! I am sure that you are still very cautious, and I don't blame you. Am sooo happy you have vowed to begin to enjoy this. GL, FXD, Stick Bean Stick! 

BASTE - Sorry for your loss. Totally undertand, as we are kind of around the same timing. I hope this is a great month for you, for us! :dust:

MRSMAX - I too am trying right after in Aug, GL, FXD, :dust:

DESPERADO - I am so sorry for your losses, I cannot imagine! You are very strong! GL, and FXD that you get that sticky bean soon! :dust:

FIRSTTIMER - Thanks for that update! It is DEFINTELY a blessing, and motivation. so happy to hear that your scan went well. Here is to sticking beans... :dust:

*AFM -* I am attaching my chart. I would like to hope that someone can look it over in the next month to see how I am doing. This is my 1st time monitoring after a loss so it feels quite different to me. I have been remaining calm and noticing that things are returning to "normal" so we are hopeful that the next :bfp: will not be too far away... Thanks in advance. :dust: to you all!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/369930 *My CHART*


----------



## LolaAnn

Oh MrsMM24 I remember you from our due in feb thread :( I'm sorry to see you here :( Praying for your BFP as quick as possible xx


----------



## debzie

Yey firsttimer that's awsome news and must be some comfort. 

Lolaann glad you have your cross hares see your allready. More than a quarter the way through the tww. 

I think you can ovulate before your levels are below 5 I was still getting positive tests and ovulated my first cycle the thing about having hcg in your system not making you ov is clap trap. Women on fertiliy treatment are often given a hcg trigger shout to make them ov aren't they or did I just make that up?

Not much for me to report cd5 spotting still that's it.


----------



## bastetgrrl

ickle pand said:


> bastetgrrl - Do you have a link to your chart?

No, I haven't started one on FF yet because I haven't had my 1st AF since mmc and didn't know when to do "CD1" since it's really not a cycle yet. Instead I printed off a chart template and have been writing in my BBT, CP and CM that way. This stuff is SO confusing. :dohh:


----------



## debzie

I started one on the day of my miscarriage I know that technically that is not cd one but it still gives you an idea. You can still input all that data in just click on my ticker and join hun. x


----------



## bastetgrrl

debzie said:


> I think you can ovulate before your levels are below 5 I was still getting positive tests and ovulated my first cycle the thing about having hcg in your system not making you ov is clap trap. Women on fertiliy treatment are often given a hcg trigger shout to make them ov aren't they or did I just make that up?

That is an excellent point!!! \\:D/ I totally didn't even think about that. So I'll just keep up with the :sex: and hope that his :spermy: catches the eggie. Maybe then when I go for my 6 wk appt they'll tell me :bfp: 

Lots of sticky dust :dust: to all the ladies this month.


----------



## heavyheart

LolaAnn said:


> haha good for you heavyheart and welcome... i just mope around online instead of doing anything as productive as cleaning or tidying!!
> 
> countdown to testing ... 5 days haha. I'm starting at 8DPO... I know a few people who have got BFPS at 9DPO and I think I got mine at 10 so should be fun :D

aw good luck with the testing i hope you get your bfp :thumbup: 

All i can do is tidying up to distract myself i'am driving myself totaly crazy with all this :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Yes LOLA, I remember you too! So sorry to see you here as well. Hopefully, we will see each other again in the next couple of weeks, with :bfp:s again! Prayers to you! FXD, :dust:

DEBZI, that's what the recommendation is, to begin tracking the cycle again, use the first day of MC as CD1 so it sounds right. I too did the same thing.


----------



## bastetgrrl

debzie said:


> I started one on the day of my miscarriage I know that technically that is not cd one but it still gives you an idea. You can still input all that data in just click on my ticker and join hun. x

Thanks hun. I'll give that a go and see what it says. Could be tough since my temps have been all over the place.


----------



## Clobo

Hi

MrsMM, your chart is looking good, temps are settling down it seems so that will make it easier to tell if you ovulate, put your link in your signature then we can always see it and can look it over for you.

I think temping is amazing, my FS told me off for doing it but it gives me something to obsess over and it tells me when i ovulate so why the heck not!!

Yep we will all be testing in a row i expect starting from the weekend!! Hopefully we will have a nice row of BFPs!!

xxx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Wow, I have missed so much the last few days...

*Clobo*, the symptom spotting can't be stopped. I have tried to blame every lil thing on something other than pregnancy lol.

*Kas*, that is such wonderful news. I am so happy for you. Can't wait to see pics of your LO...

*LolaAnn*, Yes, I did cave and take a dollar store test this morning. But, only because we went to a concert last night, I only drank water and still forwards the end I got very dizzy and and nauseous and did NOT make it to the restrooms before I vomited with thousands of ppl around. Was so embarrassing. Food thing most were drinking and hopefully they just thought I was too. I got a very very faint line but I have had them before on these tests and they were evaps. It is still too soon but I bought five of the tests from dollar tree so I am going to use one for the next few mornings.

Good luck to all....


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Sorry for the misspelled words my phone has predictive text and changes my words on it's own...


----------



## debzie

OOh its getting exciting all you ladies testing at the same time just about when I will start mu opks lol. Praying for bfps for all of you. x


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks CLOBO! I was thinking that it was looking a little better and not all over the place as it had been (glimmer of hope). I added it in my siggy to make it easier to see what I am doing over here...

It would be way awesome if we all were :bfp:ing back to back.... FXD


----------



## LolaAnn

YEah *MrsMM *chart's looking good now!! I will be stalking it daily ;)

Thanks *debzie *that's so sweet of you... do you get pos on OPKs normally? They totally didn't work for me think I missed the surge...

ohhhhhhh *Mama *of 4 n 1 that sounds very very promising!! Feel free to post pictures I love to tweak ;) Can't wait for your update tomorrow

*bastetgirl *I put my first day of bleeding in as CD1 too I think most of us has. Doesn't really matter if it's not right I just like it how it shows you ov crosshairs etc and they will still be correct.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Okay so I updated on my FF chart with my info. Hopefully it'll show that I've oed soon although it's been a confusing month with my temps up and down.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I don't know how to post them using my phone. I have tried before. I take the pic with my phone but then when I go to upload it B&B doesn't allow you to from a phone.


----------



## debzie

Bastegrrl your link.is not working just taking me to ff homepage. My temps wrte all over but settled down by the time I ovd then were all over again post ov. dont worry hun nothing is normal post miscarriage.

Yeah i do get positive opks I am one of the lucky ones some of the cheapy opks font work for me though Got some really cheap first response ones off ebay and have some left from last month. They are great.


----------



## ickle pand

Bastet girl - you need to click the sharing tab at the top of the page on FF and then get code, then copy and paste the bbcode. :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

Okay hopefully this works this time...https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/353497


----------



## LolaAnn

debzie said:


> Bastegrrl your link.is not working just taking me to ff homepage. My temps wrte all over but settled down by the time I ovd then were all over again post ov. dont worry hun nothing is normal post miscarriage.
> 
> Yeah i do get positive opks I am one of the lucky ones some of the cheapy opks font work for me though Got some really cheap first response ones off ebay and have some left from last month. They are great.

ahhh okay if I don't get a BFP this month I'll def be getting some first response ones for next month.

bastetgrrl i can see your chart!! looks good so far x


----------



## bastetgrrl

Amazon is another good place to find cheap OPKs. When I used them in the past that's where I purchased them from.


----------



## debzie

bastetgrrl said:


> Okay hopefully this works this time...https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/353497


Your chart looks fine hun looks like your temp is dropping niceoly ready to obulate. I will keep stalking.


----------



## ickle pand

Bastetgrrl - hopefully that dip is for O and you get a nice spike soon :)

I worked out yesterday that I needed to get a minimum temp of 36.55 to get crosshairs, so what did I get? Yeah 36.54 lol! I'm seriously thinking about taking a cycle off - this is too stressful lol!


----------



## Desperado167

Am really missing my cbfm this month but I must still have some hcg in my urine and the test are almost positive even thou I am still spotting since my mc,feels really weird not using it ,was gonna temp this month but keep forgetting :dohh:So will just have to look out for other signs,hope everyone is well ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## debzie

I felt like that last cycle when my temps were all over the place I hate it.....I kept thinking see what tomorrow brings, really feel for you Amanda

My temp was baltic this morning, usually much higher than this when I am still spotting usually dips this low a week or so before I ovulate very strange...see what happens tomorrow lol.


----------



## debzie

Hi there deperardo I was typing as you were lol. Nice to see you, I started temping so far through my cycle last month just when the main bleeding had settled, but I spotted all the way through and got positive tests up until just before I ovulated. Hang in there hun. x


----------



## Meachy

Hey ladies, just quick update from me. I had Clear stretchy cm last night and a big glob of it this morning. Just done an opks and it's positive!:happydance::happydance: so you know what we're doing tonight hopefully:kiss:

goodluck ladies!


https://tapatalk.com/mu/bcdd3566-d78e-f406.jpg

https://tapatalk.com/mu/bcdd3566-e14e-6548.jpg


----------



## bastetgrrl

debzie said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> Okay hopefully this works this time...https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/353497
> 
> 
> Your chart looks fine hun looks like your temp is dropping niceoly ready to obulate. I will keep stalking.Click to expand...

Thanks hun! Today it went down again so I'll be going home to DH for :sex: this evening. :thumbup:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Woo hoo Meachy! :happydance: Time to :sex:

Good luck!


----------



## Desperado167

Meachy said:


> Hey ladies, just quick update from me. I had Clear stretchy cm last night and a big glob of it this morning. Just done an opks and it's positive!:happydance::happydance: so you know what we're doing tonight hopefully:kiss:
> 
> goodluck ladies!
> 
> 
> https://tapatalk.com/mu/bcdd3566-d78e-f406.jpg
> 
> https://tapatalk.com/mu/bcdd3566-e14e-6548.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Just got my results - progesterone level has gone up from 2 last week to 11 today, so something is (finally) happening. The test is being redone on Saturday so between that and my chart I'm guessing I could be 2 or 3 DPO :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

ickle pand said:


> Just got my results - progesterone level has gone up from 2 last week to 11 today, so something is (finally) happening. The test is being redone on Saturday so between that and my chart I'm guessing I could be 2 or 3 DPO :)

:happydance: Woo hoo :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

CLOBO, LOLA, Thanks! Yeah, it appears that things are trying to settle down.Definitely encouraging so stalk away.

DEBZIE, my temps seem to be doing what you described in your post, crazy, but looking way more normal than I expected.

DESPERADO, it isn't too late to temp. Since you still have hormone levels, you are still experiencing MC so you can start temping, just to get back into it and see when things are looking more "normal."

MEACHY/BASTE, YAY! Looking good for OV, sounds like you need to be getting it on!!! We will understand if we dont' hear from you often over the next day or so :winkwink:

ICKLE, this is promising, FXD! :dust:

:dust: to the thread!


----------



## LolaAnn

yay for ovulation ladies!!!!!!!!! so many of us in the 2WW!!!!!!!! im so bloody impatient right now.


----------



## debzie

I think in need to throw another ovulation party who hoo ladies and good luck with all the bding.

Amanda great results another tww lady.

Here i am still spotting getting fed up now wish it would just end feels like a constant reminder everytime I go to the loo.


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies! How are we all? Good luck to those starting to O! :happydance:

6 DPO and nothing going on with me, still too early really! Just creamy CM which I always have at this point in my cycle whether PG or not. 

I'm in a great mood today, had an interview to volunteer on maternity at my local hospital, I am applying to do midwifery so will be amazing experience, can't wait to start! xx


----------



## debzie

Well done Elhaym that will be great experience I too have toyef with the idea of doing my conversion onto midwifrey because i loved my maternity placement ehen i was dping my training. But i am happy where i am now.


----------



## Elhaym

Oh cool didn't realise you were a nurse hun! How long have you been doing that? x

edit - sorry assuming by conversion course you mean the one from nursing to midwifery! :)


----------



## debzie

Yeah I am a mental heath nurse been doing it for 10 years now. It will look good on your interview to get into nursing if you have volunteered already. One of my friends is currently doing her access to nursing to do her midwifery training but they have said at uni that she will have to have some experience first not counting her 5 kids lol. Good luck hun. x


----------



## bastetgrrl

Okay I'm confused...today I'm spotting a lot. Yesterday was just a little. What's the deal? I don't think it's my :af: because of my temps. My mmc was 7/6 pretty much stopped bleeding after one week or so. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## ickle pand

BDing can cause spotting, could it be that?

My temp went up today and when I took off the ovulation override I got solid crosshairs. I'm so chuffed, I feel like a weight has been taken off my shoulders. I've been symptom spotting already though lol! Had lots of cramping and lower back pain last night, but it's probably something else or just in my head. 

I noticed a strange coincidence on my chat though - the due date it's given me for if I conceived this cycle is a year to the day after I found out about the last pregnancy. Hope thats a good omen. My birthday is on the 15th, so it looks like I'll be getting either AF or a BFP as a gift lol!


----------



## debzie

Baste I spotted all through last cycle since my mmc but had a definate drop in temp when af started. Bding can cause spotting as the cervix can still be sensitive.

Amanda so pleased for you hun its funny you day that coincidence as a few of the girls in one of my pal pregnancy threads all had either due dates the same or other significant events such as conceiving on the date they got their bfp etc. All of the ladies exept me and we know how my last ptwgnancy ended. Hope its a good sign. x


----------



## debzie

Just out of curiosity I put my dates in from lmp and my due date would be the day before I got my last bfp so if i ovulate on cd 15 I will have the same due date.... not going to happen as i usually ov cd 17-19.


----------



## ickle pand

It'd be really spooky if you O'd a couple of days earlier this time, after saying that wouldn't it? Although I just hope you catch that eggy, regardless of what date :)


----------



## debzie

Thanks it would be fate lol. Anything is possible after miscarriage as the majority of the time it does change your cycles. X


----------



## Clobo

*Amanda*, yay for ovulation and you got some good :sex: in there too!! You can stop worrying about ovulating now and start symptom spotting instead!! :haha:

*Debzie*, good luck with this cycle, wont be long till you are back :sex: again trying to catch that eggy!! :dust:

*As for me*, Im 7 dpo and nice high temps although looking back at my previous non-preggo charts i do tend to have a peak in the middle of my cycle!! I am getting wierd pains in my uterus/ovary area though so hoping its a beany snuggling in!!

:dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Your chart looks great Clobo. If your temps stay up there's a good chance there's a bean in there :)

I've been really crampy and bloated since yesterday but it must be something else because 4DPO is too early for implantation isn't it?


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Im trying not to get too excited but yep i just need the temps to stay up now!!

The trouble is that its the progesterone that causes our symptoms like fatigue, bad skin, changes in uterus etc and we have high progesterone whether we are pregnant or not so thats no help :grr:

Once the beany has implanted (usually 7-10 dpo although can be earlier or later) it takes a few days to produce a significant level of HcG which then causes even more symptoms like the nausea, veiny boobs etc and by then we probably have already tested and know either way anyway!! Just Mother Nature teasing us yet again!!

Id say if the cramps continue for another day or so then it could possibly be implantation?? Mine are kinf od little stabbing pains on the right hand side ... what are yours like??

xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah mother nature is a cow lol! 

I've had a pulling sensation and just a contant general ache that gets a bit sharper now and again. It's low down on my belly so I know its not a bowel thing. They're not as sharp as AF cramps, but then I have endo too, so that probably makes my AF cramps worse. 

It's the bloating that's bothering me most of all just now. I keep going to the toilet to try and pee away some of the bloat and just to have a few mins relief from the tightness of my work trousers.


----------



## MrsMM24

CLOBO, I think your chart looks promising as well. FXD!! :dust:

ICKLE, the bloating was so bothersome to me as well. I think you have a really good chance that this is implantation symptoms.... Awesome. GL, FXD. :dust:

AFM, I am currently waiting to see if my temps are indicating AF is arriving or that OV is about to occur, I know things are a little different after a M/C so I am waiting for one or the other to let me know what we are about to do. The "donation" is on standby for Monday if it's OV, so, I wish the next couple of days would hurry and show!


----------



## Meachy

Hi ladies, we :sex: last night and today I've still got positive opsk so we are :sex: again tonight :happydance: 

Wish us luck:flower:


----------



## debzie

I agree mother nature is a cow......

Still have my fingers crossed for all you ladies post ovulation.

Good luck meachy.

Nothing new with me except I got a telephone call today from the community support worker who works with the midwives ( our trust send these workers out to your home when your 16 weeks to discuss breastfeeding, smoking cessation healthy diet etc) She started the phone call with how many weeks pregnant are you I replied I miscarried 6 weeks ago thanks for the reminder. I know it was awful but arghhhhh. Spent the rest of the day feeling like sh1t.


----------



## ickle pand

Aw Debzie :hug: I don't blame you for being snappy with her. You don't need a reminder like that when you're least expecting it. 

OT - but why do they wait until you're 16 weeks along to speak about smoking cessation and healthy diet?? Surely they should tell you this stuff straight away? Bloody NHS!

Meachy - enjoy the BDing lol!

I've been feeling crap all evening - lots of cramps, bloating and nausea. It's probably just the progesterone which is a good thing I suppose but I wish I didn't get these pg symptoms. DH ran me a bath and I stayed in it for over 2 hours while I read a Marian Keyes book (love her!) lol!


----------



## LolaAnn

ohhh *debzie *how awful :(
im very sick at the moment so I think my temp this morning was really affected, was waking all night with a fever etc :< I just hope this doesn't affect my chances of getting a BFP this month :(

*Meachy *have fun tonight xx

*Clobo *I've had 2 little stabbing pains on the right hand side too... who knows x

ohh *ickle pand* that bath sounds like bliss... I'm terrified of our bath haha


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies don't know why they wait yntil 16 weeks but thats when these community support workers get involved in the pregnancy. They were late ringing anyway would have been 17 weeks yesterday. Wouldn't care but just after i miscarried I saw my midwife who cancelled all my appointments. Guess they don't communicate with their support workers. 

Amanda I get loads of pregnancy symptoms in the tww its soul destroying some months.

Lola so sorry your feeling unwell hun hope you feel better soon. X


----------



## Clobo

Hi all

*Lola*, hope you are feeling better today?? :hugs:

*Debzie*, aw thats awful, communication really is bad in general i think when it comes to things like that. I had a scan letter for what would have been my 12 week scan but Ben hid it and cancelled it for me and only told me afterwards bless him :friends:

How is everyone else doing?? *Glow*, did you get the results of your last blood tests??

*AFM*, im really trying not to make too much of my symptoms but I do seem to have all the usual things, bit od sickyness, tiredness etc. Temps are nice and high they just need to stay up! Its going to be very hard waiting to test/witch another 9 days!!

xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - you're going to wait 9 days? You're stronger than me, I'd be testing tomorrow if I was 8DPO lol!

Lola - hope you're feeling better soon hun.

AFM - I was really nauseous last night. I had to eat to try and help. Decided just to have a couple of slices of bread and butter and my mouth was really watering at the thought of the butter. It wasn't even real butter, just Flora light lol! 

That helped but DH had a shower before bed and put on deoderant afterwards like he always does. He raised up his arm and the smell (that I normally love) brought on the nausea again so bad that I had to sit up in bed for 5 minutes until my stomach calmed down. 

I've been cramping and gassy again this morning but not as bad as yesterday. I'd gladly suffer all this if I was pregnant but it's just a pain in the arse at the moment lol!


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies hope your all doing well today, i'am fed up waiting already i'am actualy going out my mind :wacko:. I woke up several times through the night with the same dream that i'am holding this new born baby up close, its dressed all in white so no idea what sex it is and its up over my shoulder so i cant see its face but the touch of its new skin and super soft hair is so real to my fingers and that new baby smell!! I think i have officialy lost the plot, didnt matter what i did as soon as i fell asleep the same dream then id wake up still with baby smell up my beak. 

Anyone else feeling like their loosing it??? or iam i athe only one haha


----------



## heavyheart

oh how wonderful as iam tiding round the post man arrives and my daughter comes running through with the letters an oh yes there it is......... my 20week scan appointment:cry: i burst out crying and phoned to let them know i obviously dont need that anymore and made thm feel awkward and shit as i'am bubbling away. I cant believe they sent that out does nobody communicate anymore ggggrrrrr

rant over now just had to get that off my chest


----------



## Clobo

Aw *heavyheart* im so sorry you had to go through that, they really need to sort out their communication, it cant be that difficult to make a note on a system can it?? Well done for ringing and sorting it out though, make sure you throw the letter away now, have a damn good cry and then go and do something completely non-TTC related! As for your dream, i quite often dream that im pregnant, its our subconcious i guess.

*Amanda*, I cant wait really but i tend to have a longer LP and also last time i didnt get a BFP till 16 dpo, was getting negatves before that! Dont want to spend loads of money on loads of tests so im getting a twin pack of frer to take on the 13th so i can line spot and save my Digi i think!! Im still hopeful at the moment but i think after the weekend ill be [email protected] myself!!!!

Good luck ladies, hope you are all well :hug:


----------



## debzie

Heavyheart i agree that phone call but me on a downer all.day yesterday its shit. Sending hugs. x


----------



## Elhaym

Clobo your chart looks good still! :)

welcome heavyheart :flower: That is unbelievable about the letter! You really think they would make sure to put a note on the file, how difficult would it be? Hope you're feeling OK :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Aw Heavyheart that's crap. Glad you let them know though so maybe the person you spoke to will put something in place to stop it happening to other women who've had a loss.

Clobo - I've got a digi leftover that I'm saving to "confirm" when I get 2 lines on an IC. I did the same the last time - seeing the word "pregnant" really made me believe it. I bought 25 of the 10 (whatever the unit is) IC's for £5 so that I can test away and not worry about the cost lol!

DH has been teasing me all day - my birthday present has been dispatched but he won't tell me what it is. All he said was that it's functional, that I'll use it daily if not twice a day and that I'll love it. My first thought was a watch but I don't really wear one and already have a couple so I don't think it's that. My second thought was an electric toothbrush, because that's the only thing I could think that I use twice a day but I've already got one and I'd kill him if he bought me a toothbrush as a present lol! I've been googling it to try and figure it out but no luck yet. Obsessing about this is taking my mind off the 2ww a little lol!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Thanks ladies, im really hoping my temps stay high!!

Amanda, hmmm how about hair straighteners? When is your birthday??

xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I've already got straighteners and I'm lucky if I use them twice a week let alone twice a day lol! It's on the 15th. Trying not to get my hopes up but I guess I'll either get a BFP or AF for my birthday lol!


----------



## LolaAnn

hmm that is a cryptic one!! its not a kind of kitchen appliance is it??

thanks everyone for the well wishes I'm feeling much better already. wtf can't believe I'm 7DPO! I think I'll be doing an IC tomorrow and one (ONLY ONE>>>>>> BE STRONG) every day thereafter :)

I've got 3 CB digis (expired) I got off eBay really cheap so that I can use to confirm the HCG rises. And a few boxes of tesco HPTs lol. And 25 IC.. he he he


----------



## Clobo

Ooh well i am intrigued as to what you are getting now too!! We shall all do the BFP birthday dance for you for the 15th!!! xxx

Lola, you are funny but yay im encouraging you to POAS because it will satisfy my need a teeny bit :rofl: blimey thats a lot of ICs!! Im guessing the digis will still work!!

xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies!

I am on CD16, and still no sign of AF or OV, hopes still high however, and my body seems to be making some type of changes.... FXD.

:dust: to all.


----------



## Clobo

Hey Mrs MM, aw mate hopefully you will ovulate soon! Meant to say before your avatar picture is gorgeous!! :wedding:

Im trying not to SS still although rather windy this evening and not just outside if you catch my drift :rofl:

xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks! It is one of my favs! 

ROTFLMAO @ the Wind.... :haha:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi ladies, just checking in as been keeping eye in thread. So happy some of u are beginning to test or are just past ov... These are exciting times! 

Everything is still ok with me I'm happy to say xx

Any news on glowstar and how she is doing? Haven't found a post x


----------



## firsttimer1

PS I got brave after my scan and uploaded my cute avatar - hope I've not jinxed things! X


----------



## bastetgrrl

firsttimer1 said:


> PS I got brave after my scan and uploaded my cute avatar - hope I've not jinxed things! X

Very cute lil avatar!! :thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

OMG he's winding me up even more. Apparently I'll "technically" use it twice a day and it's good for someone in my situation whatever that situation is lol! Its not a kitchen appliance - I asked lol. Oh and it's black and a bit geeky and it's not something that he'll get any use out of so it's not a sky HD box or something like that. I already have an iphone and a laptop so it's not that. I've not got a clue what it is!!


----------



## Clobo

Hey *Kas*, very cute avatar! no you wont have jinxed things dont worry chick!! No we havent heard from Glow, I hope she is ok :hugs:

*MrsMM*, ha ha, glad i can make you giggle :haha:

*Amanda*, oh thats so naughty, i hate when people say things like that! I was goin g to say maybe he has got you a fertility montor or something?? Ooh how about a Kindle?????

xxx


----------



## heavyheart

debzie said:


> Heavyheart i agree that phone call but me on a downer all.day yesterday its shit. Sending hugs. x


aw thank you hugs back to you to. It's awful eh, i reacted alot worse than i expected to but am glad the day is almost over and a new one almost here with no af yet xx


----------



## heavyheart

Clobo said:


> Aw *heavyheart* im so sorry you had to go through that, they really need to sort out their communication, it cant be that difficult to make a note on a system can it?? Well done for ringing and sorting it out though, make sure you throw the letter away now, have a damn good cry and then go and do something completely non-TTC related! As for your dream, i quite often dream that im pregnant, its our subconcious i guess.
> 
> *Amanda*, I cant wait really but i tend to have a longer LP and also last time i didnt get a BFP till 16 dpo, was getting negatves before that! Dont want to spend loads of money on loads of tests so im getting a twin pack of frer to take on the 13th so i can line spot and save my Digi i think!! Im still hopeful at the moment but i think after the weekend ill be [email protected] myself!!!!
> 
> Good luck ladies, hope you are all well :hug:

Thank you, yeah i had a super cry, my best friend came to kep me company for a few hours to talk make up and lots of rubbish totally unrelated to anything to do with babies or trying. Ive ripped the letter up and its in the bucket now. :hugs:


----------



## LolaAnn

ohhh a kindle or an ipad? camera?
confusing! new iphone??
could be a fertility monitor??

aaaaaaaaaaand I'm off to take my first IC lol.


----------



## emnoahnjack

I miscarried on June 2nd and we were NTNP and I've just found out I'm pregnant!!! So nervous now though. IS there anyway I can get a early scan? X


----------



## bastetgrrl

emnoahnjack said:


> I miscarried on June 2nd and we were NTNP and I've just found out I'm pregnant!!! So nervous now though. IS there anyway I can get a early scan? X

:happydance: WOO HOO Congrats! 

Have you contacted your dr yet? I know that my dr will be watching closely because of the mmc. I guess it really all depends on the risk and what your dr thinks.


----------



## ickle pand

Not a kindle, cos I asked him. Not an iPad cos it's too expensive (would love one though). We've already got a fancy dslr camera so I don't think it's that. Plus I probably wouldn't use it technically twice a day everyday. He kept saying technically but not sure what he meant by that. Its not a fertility monitor cos that would be a bit too depressing a present to get unless I'd asked for it specifically. I wondered if it was one of those Hoover robots that comes out and hoovers the house for you but no. 

I can't think of anything it could be that I would use twice a day!

How did the test go Lola? I'm holding out until I've at least had my blood test on sat to confirm that I O'd. So hard already though!


----------



## debzie

emnoahnjack said:


> I miscarried on June 2nd and we were NTNP and I've just found out I'm pregnant!!! So nervous now though. IS there anyway I can get a early scan? X

Congratulations.......as for the scan it depends really on your epau. our trust do not routinely scan if you only have had 1-2 miscarriages and not before 7 weeks. I only managed to get an early scan last time as I was spotting. Good luck hun and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. x

Amanda your oh is one cruel man teasing you mine does exactly the same, I cannot think of what it is other then the suggestions already stated.

Lola hows the poas going I was having withdrawals so peed on an opk yesterday and it was stark white what did I expect though.

AFM I cannot believe I am still spotting, its more like beige CM now but still I wish it would stop already I am on cd 9.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Ladies

*Lola*, what was the result you are keeping us all in suspense!!!!

*Amanda*, hmmm well i really dont know then, i was sure i had it when i said a kindle!! Doh!! 

*Em*, Congratulations, really happy for you chick .... im giong to ring my FS when i find out again as they scanned me before and im going to ask if they will again. Mind you they cant really see anything till at least 6 weeks, how far along are you?? Id ring around and ask, otherwise if you are in the UK Babybond do private scans for about £100 and they are all around the country. Take care of yourself :hugs:

*Debzie*, urgh what a pain, hopefully it will stop soon, perhaps you had some retained products left which is why it has been heavier this time round?? Yes satisfy yourself and POAS with some OPKs!! Sexy times soon :sex:

*AFM*, im trying so hard not to SS but they are right there!! Argh!!!!

xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - just had a peek at your chart, you do have lots of good symptoms so far. I really hope this is your month after all the hassles you had after the m/c.

Emnoahjack - Congratulations! Sorry I missed your post earlier, I was using my phone. 

Debzie - he really is cruel lol! He's usually quite good with presents, I just hope I like this one after all the build up lol! I really have no idea what it could be. I've tried to think what I do twice a day every day (or more if I want to apparently) but not necessarily at work and I keep drawing a blank. It's really helping with the 2ww though lol!


----------



## LolaAnn

sorry guys I actually held out!! Now 8DPO keep forgetting to temp tho lol. I'm going away this weekend, do I take tests with me or will I actually hold out??? Hmmmmmmm x


----------



## ickle pand

Well done on holding out Lola, it's definitely a good thing given how early it is. 

It depends where you're going I think. Would getting a BFN upset you enough that you don't enjoy the weekend? Are you likely to be drinking? Have you been having any symptoms? Maybe tell your DH to hide the tests so you can't pack them lol!


----------



## LolaAnn

haha okay so just tested. I like to have a progression of test from 8Dpo if it is gonna be a bfp. But ofc It was a BFN lol. I think I won't take them with me this weekend?? Will I? Hopefully I'll just forget to pack them lol! Right off to buy my baby his first pair of real shoes, he took his first steps yesterday!!

Here's the vid of it, probably watch it on mute cos I am talking like a ****** lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCZZ3619ewA


----------



## Elhaym

Ooh Lola that's a tough one - personally I'd say awit it out and leave them at homr so you don'y soil uoit holiday with an earltb BFN!

Ickle pand I am absolutely INTRIGUED by this present LOL :haha: I can't wait to find out! We are as excited as you are, haha!

AFM, well, strangeness this morning. TMI incoming!

I am 9 DPO and firstly have lots of pale yellow CM - normal for me after O, but it's usually thick and creamy but this is thin and like milk if that makes sense? ALSO, I had a streak of brown CM this morning - I never get spotting days before AF except when I had a BFP - but also I looked and there was a tiny bit of... stuff? Possibly tissue? It was solid, anyway. So now I don't know what to think, is AF starting early, was it just a bit of leftover stuff etc. I know to take all these symptoms with a pinch of salt as its only the first cycle after mc and things could just be acting a bit weird.

Oh well, will find out in a week I guess!


----------



## Elhaym

Oh didn't see the vid till after I posted, bless him that's adorable! :D

It's my friends little boy's 1st birthday party tomorrow and he has just started taking steps, it's just too cute! xx


----------



## ickle pand

Aw I can't see the video at work Lola. I'll have a look when I get home though.

Elhaym - I wonder if that was IB? Fingers crossed! Are you planning to test or just going to wait for AF?

I'm dying to test already but I know it's not worth it. I've been having sharp pains on my right side since last night. Not too sore but just annoying. Hope that it's because there's a baby implanting on that side lol!


----------



## LolaAnn

ohh Elhaym does sound like IB! I think I'm going to be a good girl and leave all my tests at home. Gonna be sooooo disappointed on Mon if its BFN tho lol xx


----------



## MrsMM24

CLOBO, how are you doing today?

KAS, the avatar IS super cute! How are you feeling today?

EMN, CONGRATS!!! Relax yourself, take your vitamins, and like BASTE mentioned, call your dr, they will likely see you quicker due to the timing. My doc said to give a call asap. :dust:

ICKLE, I am excited to hear the results of your bloods this Saturday! :dust:

LOLA, I agree it depends on the type of trip, you don't want to ruin the trip with a bad mood if you keep seeing bfn, as it is still early. I think IMMEDIATELY after you return, take the test!!! :dust: Enjoy your trio!!!

ELHAYM, definitely strange, but not so strange if it is IB, which is what I am leaning towards!!! FXD!!! :dust:

Well ladies, I am on CD17, and this morning, there was the faintest pink line that I've seen on my OPKs in the last 6 mos. I checked the wife's eyes, because I am sure I have line eye :haha: and she said she sees a very faint line. I am HOPING this means that thre is OV this weekend. My temps aren't moving however, so I don't know. Tonight when I test again, we will change "donation' delivery date to Sunday if need be, otherwise, if it is still faint we will just keep the 9am Mon morning delivery. What do you think??? :dust:


----------



## Clobo

*Lola*, aw mate, well its still very early, hmmm id leave them at home too, by moonday you will be 11 dpo and thats still early so you have loads of time!! Lush video by the way, Reuben is such a cute name and bless him toddling all over the place!! Did you get some nice new shoes!??

*MrsMM*, chick Ive just read the bit about checking with the Wife and realised that you are married to a lady and that you are using a donor, wow ive read the start of your journal and its really interesting, there we are all going on about getting our blokes to have :sex: with us and you had the added trouble of having to find a donor, brlliant news that you have though. i really hope that you have good news again soon chick :hugs:

*Amanda*, your symptoms sound promising, if it is implantation then its not worth testing for at least 3 days, hold on tight chick it wont be long!!

*Elhaym*, happy birthday to your little one for tomorrow!! so what symptoms have you got chick??

*AFM*, Im doing ok thanks :hugs: loads of symptoms today, bleeding gums when i brushed, stuffy nose, tired, stabbing pains ... im starting to think its just my body playing tricks though, damned progesterone :grr:

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Sorry not my little one he's my friend's! :D

No real symptoms. Not sure if I feel v mild twinging and cramps now and again. Just that bit of brown CM this morning! Your symptoms sound good, I know what you mean about your body playing tricks though I have been caught out by symptoms before :D FX'd it's pregnancy and not just progesterone!


----------



## Glowstar

I am so excited for you ladies due to test soon!!! Clobo your chart looks awesome xx


----------



## heavyheart

Glowstar said:


> I am so excited for you ladies due to test soon!!! Clobo your chart looks awesome xx

How have you been keeping??? was worried i hadn't seen you posting for awhile. Hope your keeping well and everything is good and healthy with your baby :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

GLOWSTAR, nice to see you. How are you? We have been thinking about you. :wave: :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

well night night to all you ladies all over the lands, so tired i can hardly keep my eyes open so there will be no sexy time tonight:sleep::sleep::sleep:. Looking foward to big cuddles though when dh gets in from work round midnight.

Hope you all well and iam sending tuns and heaps :dust: to you all xx


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Glow* :wave: how are you my dear??

*MrsMM*, how are those OPKs looking?? Post the pics on here if you can and we can all check too!

*Elhaym*, ah sorry i see! Its annoying isnt it, if only there was an obvious way of telling whether we are pregnant or not, like your ears start to waggle or your tonails changed colour, you'd think we would have evolved like this wouldnt you!!

*Heavy*, hope you got your cuddles?? What cd are you on now??

Im taking it easy today i think, got to think of something to make with about 30 plums my neighbour gave me!!!! xxx


----------



## debzie

Morning all.

Been sorting out holiday stuff and keeping myself busy... 5 days to go.

Feel for all you ladies in the tww i can remember them first few cycles following my first mmc wete hell sure I had every single pregnancy symptom. Not much longer to go now ill probs be ovulatng the day you are all testing. 

Hello glow long time no see. x


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Morning Ladies,

CLOBO, my temp dipped this morning. 
DEBZI, we should really be cleaning, but I don't feel like it, we took the pets to the vet and I am pooped....

I think that we are on the OV track and not the AF!!! There is a definite pink line. However, the digi did not show a smiley yet.... hmmm, curious? or regular? Maybe I haven't OV yet? Just reaching fertile ground. We are going with the Monday AM "donation" and be hopeful I catch the egg.

I tested with 2 different strips and the digi(not posted, clearly not smiley.) The pink line is easier to see on in person of course.

I am going to try to post them here...
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-06_06.38.42.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 6









2011-08-06_06.39.41.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Clobo

Hiya *Mrs MM*, is your name Maia??

Ooh yes they look like positive ones to me, especially the one on the left, i like the FRERs its a shame they are so expensive!! I never got on with digis, you have to get them dead on your surge to get the smiley and often id never get one at all so id go by the others and go for it on Monday!! Yay!! :dust:

xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, hope you're all OK! I'm trying not to symptom spot but failing. I have a really annoying full, warm heavy feeling in my uterus area. Not cramping, just a constant feeling and very mild so could be imagining it! Could also just be my body gearing up for the mother of all AFs in a few days :D When I got my BFP last time I also noted this on my symptoms (at 11 DPO) but I had mild cramping for the last couple of days then too.

Kiiiiiiiiinda tempted to POAS tomorrow morning but I just know it'll be BFN and I'll regret it! Aaaargh! xx


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM24 said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> 
> CLOBO, my temp dipped this morning.
> DEBZI, we should really be cleaning, but I don't feel like it, we took the pets to the vet and I am pooped....
> 
> I think that we are on the OV track and not the AF!!! There is a definite pink line. However, the digi did not show a smiley yet.... hmmm, curious? or regular? Maybe I haven't OV yet? Just reaching fertile ground. We are going with the Monday AM "donation" and be hopeful I catch the egg.
> 
> I tested with 2 different strips and the digi(not posted, clearly not smiley.) The pink line is easier to see on in person of course.
> 
> I am going to try to post them here...

Definitely sounds like you are reaching fertile ground! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - what did you do with the plums? Have you had any more symptoms?

MrsM - finger crossed you are away to O and that the donation is right on time!

Elhaym - if you do POAS let us know how it goes.

AFM - I had my progesterone test and the level has only risen slightly since Tuesday, so it turns out that I didn't ovulate when my chart says I did. I'm having another test on Wednesday so hopefully it'll say that I ovulated a couple of days later than my chart says, but I'm not holding out much hope. 

Got a bit upset and had a wee cry - it felt like this cycle was "the one" with my birthday coming up and the due date FF gave me being a year to the day that we found out I was pregnant last time. Tbh I think I'd rather just forget about my birthday, it's just another reminder that time is ticking by and I'm still not any closer to being a mum, but DH is trying so hard to make it nice for me.


----------



## Clobo

Hi, aw Amanda, I know how you feel, I always wanted two kids by the time I was 30 and now I'll be 33 in September with no kids, it makes me so sad. That's really annoying about your levels but hopefully A second test will day different, you psdibly had the last one too early, really hope so chick :hugs: 

As for your birthday you should enjoy it, get hubby to arrange a trip out and completely take your mind off things, just think by next birthday I am positive you'll have a bin in the oven!! :dust:

As for those plums I'm making plum and cinnamon oat traybakes tomorrow, yummy!!!

Xxx


----------



## debzie

Mrsmm definatly looks like you are on que to ovulate very soon. 

Elhaym those symptoms sound very promising.

Amanda SO SORRY you are feeling down, one of my friends who is Chinese says that says a miscarriage has the dame impact on the body as a thousand live births, I often think of this when things are not as normal as they should be and I believe there is some truth in it.

Clobo Chart is still looking good hope those temps stay up. Those tray bakes sound good, all I would have done is make jam lol.

Well as for me........I usually ovulated as you ladies know cd 17-19 well today I have EWCM tender breasts left sided ovulation pain and the strong desire to jump on OH. Opks however remain stark white not even a hint of a line I usually have a fade in positive.


----------



## heavyheart

Clobo said:


> Hi *Glow* :wave: how are you my dear??
> 
> *MrsMM*, how are those OPKs looking?? Post the pics on here if you can and we can all check too!
> 
> *Elhaym*, ah sorry i see! Its annoying isnt it, if only there was an obvious way of telling whether we are pregnant or not, like your ears start to waggle or your tonails changed colour, you'd think we would have evolved like this wouldnt you!!
> 
> *Heavy*, hope you got your cuddles?? What cd are you on now??
> 
> Im taking it easy today i think, got to think of something to make with about 30 plums my neighbour gave me!!!! xxx


Yeah i got my big cuddles last night and a little bit of unexpected naughty time :haha:as for cd i haven't a clue, 34 days since mc and 20 days since bleeding stopped. Iam testing on the 11th but am getting very doubtful now, more convinced my body is just delayed and messed up. Only time will tell eh.

Hope your good :hugs::hugs: and found something to do with all those plums :haha:


----------



## heavyheart

Elhaym said:


> Hi ladies, hope you're all OK! I'm trying not to symptom spot but failing. I have a really annoying full, warm heavy feeling in my uterus area. Not cramping, just a constant feeling and very mild so could be imagining it! Could also just be my body gearing up for the mother of all AFs in a few days :D When I got my BFP last time I also noted this on my symptoms (at 11 DPO) but I had mild cramping for the last couple of days then too.
> 
> Kiiiiiiiiinda tempted to POAS tomorrow morning but I just know it'll be BFN and I'll regret it! Aaaargh! xx

stay strong chick!!!! not many days till test time now :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Elhaym

You're right I will hold out! I will regret it the second I dip the stick in, I know it! :haha: x


----------



## heavyheart

Elhaym said:


> You're right I will hold out! I will regret it the second I dip the stick in, I know it! :haha: x

I was so soooo close to testing today aswell but i knew it would be pointless and upsetting so i didnt, Iam so impatient now i just want to know exactly what my body is up to xx:wacko:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hold out ELH & HEAVY!!! Seeing those BFNs generate stress as oppose to anxiety... you're almost to testing date.... FXD :dust:


----------



## Mrs.Garcia

I miscarried a week ago, I was 7 weeks pregnant. I am spotting now, mostly some brown discharge (I'm sorry maybe TMI?) I decided not to wait the 3 weeks the doctor told me and starting the BD yesterday, first time in over a month [:blush:] and am currently NTNP, and see how that works out :smile:


----------



## debzie

Welcome Mrsgarcia and so sorry for your loss, I have found that not much is TMI on this thread so feel free to be as open as you wish. You will find a lot of help and support as I have.

Elhaym you are on the last stretch not long to go.

Well My opk today has a line on it at least about half the colour of the control line so something is happening in there. Temp took a dive this morning so I reckon I may of a day or so earlier than "normal". Will try and post a pic.

Hows the rest of you ladies had a good weekend?
 



Attached Files:







2011-08-07 16.57.21.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## firsttimer1

MrsMM24 said:


> CLOBO, how are you doing today?
> 
> KAS, the avatar IS super cute! How are you feeling today?
> 
> EMN, CONGRATS!!! Relax yourself, take your vitamins, and like BASTE mentioned, call your dr, they will likely see you quicker due to the timing. My doc said to give a call asap. :dust:
> 
> ICKLE, I am excited to hear the results of your bloods this Saturday! :dust:
> 
> LOLA, I agree it depends on the type of trip, you don't want to ruin the trip with a bad mood if you keep seeing bfn, as it is still early. I think IMMEDIATELY after you return, take the test!!! :dust: Enjoy your trio!!!
> 
> ELHAYM, definitely strange, but not so strange if it is IB, which is what I am leaning towards!!! FXD!!! :dust:
> 
> Well ladies, I am on CD17, and this morning, there was the faintest pink line that I've seen on my OPKs in the last 6 mos. I checked the wife's eyes, because I am sure I have line eye :haha: and she said she sees a very faint line. I am HOPING this means that thre is OV this weekend. My temps aren't moving however, so I don't know. Tonight when I test again, we will change "donation' delivery date to Sunday if need be, otherwise, if it is still faint we will just keep the 9am Mon morning delivery. What do you think??? :dust:

Hi Hun :hi:

Im feeling good thank you! Today i became a raspberry which is very exciting but all the same anxieties exist. I ordered a doppler today so that (fingers crossed when i) make it to week 9 i can start trying to find the HB... as 12/13 weeks is aggges away for the next scan. My brown bleed seems to have stopped which is good (so glad i had scan in middle of it so i know why i was bleeding). Still no MS but i have had nausea which i suppose IS ms... just wish it would be a bit more apparent LOL. anyway, thats my update!!! 
How are you?? xxx

Cloey - i see ur 11dpo, have u tested / when are u testing?

Glow - So glad ur okay hun, 6 weeks 3 days already - thats fab!!!

So many of you are coming up to testing time that im going to be keeping an extra close eye here! (i still stalk it every day) :)


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone sorry I haven't been posting much ,am away on hols ATM for two weeks and just getting a few mins here and there on b&b but I have been reading your posts, just want to wish u all loads of luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SatansSprite

After a miscarriage at 18 weeks along in June, OH and I have decided against waiting until the completion of a scan thing I was suggested by an OB to get. I really don't feel it's needed. But we've decided that we're not going to wait for it, but that if we're able to get it..great. But in the meantime, we're going to start trying again now. We both need it to really progress in our healing.


----------



## LolaAnn

Hi guys sorry no posts all weekend had no connection - didnt take any tests with me and I'm glad cos just tested now and surprise BFN lol. Still very early so will be doing just one every morning from here till AF shows. I'm way more cynical now after MC lol which is prob a good thing .. money saved on tests anyway lol xxx


----------



## LolaAnn

oop was gonna say at least I know my IC dont give evaps too.. keeping all the ones from this cycle labelled and all stark white so far x


----------



## debzie

Hi satansprite and welcome. So sorry for your loss.

Lola ICS are rubbish those I have are 10 miu post miscarriage they were stark white and I was still getting positives on 25miu pound shop ones. So don't give up hope hun. I splashed out on a tesco digi when they were on offer last month... will be sabing them if af is late but my ics serve a need to constantly poas.


----------



## ozzi

Hey all, just thought I'd add my bit. 
We had our BFN on 14/7/11... I started bleeding on 19/7 through to the 21/7, I had lots of blood tests and HCG went up, so Dr was happy and told us to come back for a scan in two weeks. Had the scan on the 4/8 and there was nothing there :shrug: so I had another blood test whcih showed HCG was declining. Not sure when the mc was, I guess somewhen over the last couple of weeks.
So I've started charting my BBT and CM again, which seems to indicate that I am ovulating again. I am due back for another blood test in two weeks to make sure my HCG has gone down... so I guess we'll just wait and see... unless AF comes along in the meantime..


----------



## ickle pand

I just found this statistic on the infertility network website and thought I'd share it with you all.

"You should be positive about any future pregnancies as there is a very good chance that they will be successful. Overall, if you miscarried in your last pregnancy there is an 81% chance of a successful outcome for your next pregnancy and even if you have had 3 consecutive miscarriages, there is still a 60% chance that your next pregnancy will be successful."


----------



## Elhaym

That's great ickle pand. So after 1 mc you still have the same chance of a successful pregnancy as if you'd never mc'd. I think I read that even after 2 the chance of mc is only raised very slightly. Gives us all hope :)

I feel an immense sense of gloom setting in accompanied by the urge to punch people at work - reckon AF has her sights on me. Could just be the fact it's monday though :)


----------



## ickle pand

I've been feeling really down all weekend. Had a good long cry on Saturday and a wee one in the toilets at work this morning but I'm starting to feel a little better. My chart doesn't look great at all for O yet but hopefully something will show up at my blood test on Wed, that or AF will show up and I can start again with my CBFM.

How's everyone else?


----------



## debzie

Welcome ozzi sorry that you have to be here.

Amanda thanks for that gives some hope. Sorry your feeling down.

Elhaym sorry your not feeling too good either let's just hope its increased progesterone and not af.

Afm temps are declining nicely cm still watery n ewcm so happily bding. See what todays opk does.


----------



## Elhaym

Wow low temp today Debz, you got to be O'ing soon :thumbup:

tbh I don't even mind if it's AF just want to get this cycle over now. This thursday when AF is due it will be 6 weeks since my scan where I started to mc. I am so over this cycle now lol just want it to end :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

ickle pand said:


> I've been feeling really down all weekend. Had a good long cry on Saturday and a wee one in the toilets at work this morning but I'm starting to feel a little better. My chart doesn't look great at all for O yet but hopefully something will show up at my blood test on Wed, that or AF will show up and I can start again with my CBFM.
> 
> How's everyone else?

I know what you mean. My chart does not look good for O and it's really getting to me today. This is so frustrating.

Hopefully you'll get some answers soon if nothing else definitely by Wed when you have the bloodwork done. :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

debzie said:


> Welcome ozzi sorry that you have to be here.
> 
> Amanda thanks for that gives some hope. Sorry your feeling down.
> 
> Elhaym sorry your not feeling too good either let's just hope its increased progesterone and not af.
> 
> Afm temps are declining nicely cm still watery n ewcm so happily bding. See what todays opk does.

:happydance: WOO HOO time to get busy :sex:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Elhaym said:


> Wow low temp today Debz, you got to be O'ing soon :thumbup:
> 
> tbh I don't even mind if it's AF just want to get this cycle over now. This thursday when AF is due it will be 6 weeks since my scan where I started to mc. I am so over this cycle now lol just want it to end :)

I know exactly how you feel. I'm so over this "cycle" or whatever you wanna call this in between stage.


----------



## Elhaym

bastetgrrl said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> Wow low temp today Debz, you got to be O'ing soon :thumbup:
> 
> tbh I don't even mind if it's AF just want to get this cycle over now. This thursday when AF is due it will be 6 weeks since my scan where I started to mc. I am so over this cycle now lol just want it to end :)
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. I'm so over this "cycle" or whatever you wanna call this in between stage.Click to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean it doesn't feel like a proper cycle. My longest cycle ever was 33 days so I'm obviously way over that now and still not expecting AF till Thurs. :wacko:

Hows your chart looking? You said it's not loooking good for O? Post the link, I'm not an expert but I love chart stalking :haha:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Elhaym said:


> Wow low temp today Debz, you got to be O'ing soon :thumbup:
> 
> tbh I don't even mind if it's AF just want to get this cycle over now. This thursday when AF is due it will be 6 weeks since my scan where I started to mc. I am so over this cycle now lol just want it to end :)

I know exactly how you feel. I'm so over this "cycle" or whatever you wanna call this in between stage.[/QUOTE]

Yeah I know what you mean it doesn't feel like a proper cycle. My longest cycle ever was 33 days so I'm obviously way over that now and still not expecting AF till Thurs. :wacko:

Hows your chart looking? You said it's not loooking good for O? Post the link, I'm not an expert but I love chart stalking :haha:[/QUOTE]

I wish my cycle was only 33 days. The longest cycle was 54 days. Arrgggh. :dohh: 

Keep us posted on if :af: shows on Thur or not. 

Here is my chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/353497
Pretty sad if you ask me...:nope:


----------



## TCon812011

Missed Miscarriage-
I to have just had this happen. Last week AUG. 1 at 11:15am i delivered a baby boy. We went Sunday night to get a 3d ultra sound with family and found out the baby had no heart beat. I was crushed...we went to the hospital and I delivered the next day. I was 16 weeks but they think the baby died a little after 13 weeks. The baby died from Amniotic Band Syndrome....im having trouble coping with this because I already loved the baby so much. It was hard holding him and saying goodbye and now i miss him so much and feel empty. Any suggestions on how to get back to normal and hopefully feel happiness again. My faith is the only thing getting me through this and my supportive husband. I think the only thing that will make me happy is trying again....waiting to see how long I have to wait.


----------



## Elhaym

TCon812011 said:


> Missed Miscarriage-
> I to have just had this happen. Last week AUG. 1 at 11:15am i delivered a baby boy. We went Sunday night to get a 3d ultra sound with family and found out the baby had no heart beat. I was crushed...we went to the hospital and I delivered the next day. I was 16 weeks but they think the baby died a little after 13 weeks. The baby died from Amniotic Band Syndrome....im having trouble coping with this because I already loved the baby so much. It was hard holding him and saying goodbye and now i miss him so much and feel empty. Any suggestions on how to get back to normal and hopefully feel happiness again. My faith is the only thing getting me through this and my supportive husband. I think the only thing that will make me happy is trying again....waiting to see how long I have to wait.

I am so sorry for your loss, my condolences :hugs: It is such a cruel and terribly unfair thing to happen and my heart breaks for all the ladies it happens to. 

I wish I could tell you how to get back to normal but there's no easy way. But make sure to let yourself grieve. Cry if you need to, shout and scream if you feel like it. Just do what you feel. I agree trying again soon gave us something positive to work towards. The pain will feel very raw now but day by day it will get better - hugs and strength coming your way hun :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi can I just ask u a question ,I lost a baby last month:cry::cry: and had a natural mc at ten weeks ,I started staining brown the first day then bled the next day ,I am now on cd17-18 and am trying again this month ,I usually o ulate on cd19 but my opks are all blank,can I ask u lovely ladies wen u ovulated the month after a loss please,thanks in advance,Much love,xxxxxx


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies :wave:

Welcome to the new ladies, im so sorry that you have been through such a hideous experience and have to join us here, we are working our way out slowly and soon we will all be in the 1st Tri with our forever babies. I agree that getting back to TTC really helps with the moving on :hugs:

*Elhaym*, aw chick, its not just you and i think it being Monday didnt help!! Hopefully its all those baby hormones!!!

Well im wishing everyone lots of :dust: we are due some more good news soon im sure of it xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

OZZI, Sorry for your loss, but welcome nonetheless to a wonderful group of ladies that know how you are feeling. :wave: You are in the same situation I found myself in back in July. We started immediately, and it looks as though I am OV again. I wish you luck, and plenty of :dust: on this journey. Your charting and temping is sure to pay off.

ICKLE, I too read that on FF, which is great, it is also what my doc told me when we went back in for a check up so it helps remain faithful in our journey. GL that something shows at your appt, waiting for ANYTHING during the egg-chase just sucks! :duist:

ELHAYM, I hope that AF doesn't arrive for you and it is infact something more grand. However, I understand not minding if it does, just to be out of an uncomfy cycle. GL either way, looking forward to hearing your news. :dust:

BASTE, your drop IS curious, but I have seen all types of changes and charts so anything can happen, here is to hoping that it is OV :dust:

TCON, So Sorry for your loss! :hugs: Forehead kisses to your angel boy. However, welcome to a wonderful group of women :wave: I can tell you that, trying again, immediately, actually has helped us cope. So I think that is a good idea for you as well. GL and I hope you will be TTC very very soon.... :dust:

DESPERADO, everyone is different for sure. Some cycles go right back, some don't. Alot of it is when MC happened. In my case, my baby's HB stopped at 8w2d, I MC on 10w0d, and it appears that I am OV on CD20 (today) but that is a 1-2 days different than the past.I have OV anywhere from CD16-20. I say, temp, chart, and to get familar with your cycle again. GL, I hope you get a sticky bean sooooooon... :dust:

Well ladies, it looks like I have a +OPK and temp rise today. I am hoping it continues. We had a "donation" this morning, right on time, and will do another Wed morning! FXD that I catch the egg!!! :dust: 

How are you ladies today?


----------



## bastetgrrl

WOO HOO MrsMM!! :happydance: Catch that eggie!! :dust:


----------



## Carry22

Hi Ladies, I'm a total newby to the site so first of all hello to you all and I'm very sorry for your losses.

I lost my baby at the end of June :cry: I was almost 16 wks when I found out but the baby died in the uterus at 13 weeks. I had bleeding and brown discharge pretty much from the start but 3 early scans showed heartbeat and movement. I am 99% certain I lost my amniotic fluid in my sleep at 12/13 weeks. 

Anyway, I've just finished my first period since and we're considering TTC again but at the minute we're just NTNP.

Good luck to everyone xx

TCon812011 - it sounds like I've gone through something very similar to you, if you don't mind can I ask about Amniotic Band Syndrome?? The hospital haven't given me a reason for the miscarriage, just said we were unlucky but there must be some reason for the waters breaking??


----------



## Desperado167

Mrsmm24,thanks ladies,can I just say how lovely you both are ,I have been lurking for a while and u are both always so helpful and kind and u never leave anyone out ,it's great to have u here,thank you ,I am also really sorry for your loss and I hope u get an extra sticky bfp soon ,great for your positive opk ,guess I will just have to keep testing,good luck,xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry for your loss CARRY! :hugs: I hope you find, as I have and many of the ladies here, some solice, information, support, and determination building stories! GL when you are ready to TTC again!! :dust:


----------



## heavyheart

Elhaym said:


> That's great ickle pand. So after 1 mc you still have the same chance of a successful pregnancy as if you'd never mc'd. I think I read that even after 2 the chance of mc is only raised very slightly. Gives us all hope :)
> 
> I feel an immense sense of gloom setting in accompanied by the urge to punch people at work - reckon AF has her sights on me. Could just be the fact it's monday though :)

The nasty af got me today so am out this month, cant believe it :growlmad::growlmad: i feel sad am not pregnant but glad my body is doing something a bit normal, i just hope this is the start of getting back to normal and get my bfp this cycle. Ive not really got af cramps which is unusual but got the sore back, its just old brown blood every time i wipe but it fills the tissue but not touching a pad yet, hoping the flow will kick in soon.

Wishing you all the best luck and that you get your bfp on test day :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry that freaking witch flew that dreadful broom in on y ou HEAVYH, but totally understand and agree with the delight that your body is behaving "regularly"... :hugs: :dust: to your next month!!! Bring on Sept!

DESPERADO, you are most welcome... I truly hope your testing pays off and you can time and catch that egg ASAP!!! :dust:


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Ahhhhhh so a very long wait but finally got a pos opk today :happydance::happydance: it has been 5 weeks since the mc and D&C and now finally my body is doing what it is ment too :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Elhaym

Desperado167 said:


> Hi can I just ask u a question ,I lost a baby last month:cry::cry: and had a natural mc at ten weeks ,I started staining brown the first day then bled the next day ,I am now on cd17-18 and am trying again this month ,I usually o ulate on cd19 but my opks are all blank,can I ask u lovely ladies wen u ovulated the month after a loss please,thanks in advance,Much love,xxxxxx

I got a positive OPK a week later than normal, it depends on how long it took for your HCG to go back down, hope it won't be too long! :)

Thanks heavyheart and sorry AF got you - this cycle will be your BFP one hun :)

Carry22 - I am sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope you get a BFP soon!

Mrscrabsticke, yay for ovulating! Get that egg! :sex:

Hope everyone else is OK :kiss:

AFM 13 DPO and booooooring - runny nose (probably hay fever) and bit of a headache. Just feel generally 'meh'. Wish I could have stayed under the duvet this morning!


----------



## ickle pand

Heavy - sorry the witch got you, but like you said it's good to know your body's working right. Can you send the witch over to me? I just want this cycle over so I can move on now. Lol!

Mrs M - Did you get your donation? Sorry if I missed your post about it.

Mrs Crabsticke - glad to hear your body's getting back to normal :)

Elhaym - Have you tested yet or do you think AF's on the way?

AFM - I'm over my little down period I was having. I think it's good to allow yourself to be sad sometimes, as long as it's not for too long and you can then dust yourself off and carry on. I've been cramping the last couple of days so I'm hoping AF is going to be over and done with by the weekend. I'm not going to have a big celebration, just dinner with a couple of friends on Saturday, see my parents probably on Sunday and maybe a cosy night in with a takeaway with DH on the actual day (Monday). I've taken the day off work though because I hate working on my birthday lol!


----------



## LolaAnn

ohh exciting stuff going on for everyone huh. I think I may have had implantation bleeding. I had 3 tiny spots of bloody CM yesterday........... well I hope thats what it was, definately not AF but my temp was down a bit this morning and still BFN. Supposedly 2 days after IB you would get pos on an HPT so we will see tomorrow or next day I guess x


----------



## MrsMM24

ELHAYM, you are almost there, will you be testing soon?

ICKLE, I suuuure did, a little ahead of time, instead of 9am it arrived at 8:26a!!! Happy early B-day!!! So glad you took the day off!!!

LOLA, FXD for you!! :dust:

Well, we are geared up for another donation tomorrow. My temps however, are starting to increase.... FF is just showing fertile though, so I hope tming was right! :dust: to us on this thread!!!


----------



## Carry22

Thanks for the support Elhaym and Mrs M - its reassuring to know there are people out there going through the same thing, however many miles away!! :flower:

As we are NTNP just now I've not been doing any OPK or temp charting but I noticed some CM/EWCM yesterday and sunday so we got down to some :sex: on both days so here's hoping!!!

Can anyone tell me their policy during ovulation time - do you do the BD evry day or every 2-3 days?? I've read so many different opinions about it:shrug:

Also, I've been taking folic acid again ever since I had my m/c, is there anything else I should be taking i.e. baby aspirin, Vit D supplement??

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Semanthia

Hello Ladies I hope it is ok for me to write this here.
I just had an early miscarriage and my doctor confirmed my miscarriage as complete 7/30 when hcg level of 2. I talked to my doctor about when we can start trying again and she said some people wait a month and some 2 months that it really just depends on how you are doing emotionally. She said we can start trying when we are ready. Well hubby and I have decided to not prevent now even though I haven't had my first cycle yet. I am a little nervous because some people say you are at an increase risk of another miscarriage by not waiting but my doctor didn't say that. I am absolutely terrified about losing another one :cry: I went into this last one excited, optimistic and bound and determined to enjoy the pregnancy so it felt like a slap in the face when I miscarried. My first loss really has no relation to my second loss and that makes it more frustrating. I can handle knowing that I have to have a cerclage in ordered to have a baby but then adding in other complications and problems that don't have any answers makes it feel like I am walking in the unknown. My new doctor isn't feeling positive that I even have an incompetent cervix, she said my cervix is closed and is very tight and firm. She seems disappointed with my previous doctor so I guess we will have to see. I have been hoping it was just a fluke and that I wouldn't have a problem in the future but I accept that there is a problem just so I won't be disappointed. 
I guess I am looking for a little support and hopefully some positive stories that will help ease my fear and help time pass.
Good Luck on TTC Ladies. :dust: To us all!! And those of you who are pregnant congrats! and I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Elhaym

carry2 2 - I usually BD every 2 or 3 days until I get a positive OPK, then do 2 or 3 nights in a row once I see the positive :)

Hi Semanthia, welcome! :hi: I am so sorry for your losses :hugs: 

If it was an early mc and no complications then there's no medical reason to wait unless your doc has given a specific reason. As your first loss was for a different reason, there's no reason to think you will have increased risk of mc again but I totally understand how scared you must be hon. I'm actually kind of hoping AF arrives because I'm terrified to get a BFP again. 

TTC after a loss is very different to the first time TTC isn't it? You lose all your innocence and optimism. We're here any time you need to chat. Baby dust to you! :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Carry22 said:


> Can anyone tell me their policy during ovulation time - do you do the BD evry day or every 2-3 days?? I've read so many different opinions about it:shrug:
> 
> Also, I've been taking folic acid again ever since I had my m/c, is there anything else I should be taking i.e. baby aspirin, Vit D supplement??
> 
> Thanks in advance xx

DH and I pretty much :sex: every other night. Even though the SA shows that he has super dooper :spermy: I'd like them to be very effective. :dance: The first cycle was :sex: everyday during O and didn't conceive plus it's exhausting during it everyday. :blush:

I am currently taking Rainbow Light's Complete Prenatal System. My dr also prescribed me prenatal vitamins but they were low iron so I decided to try these other ones out.


----------



## Clobo

Hi all

Welcome *Semanthia* and *Carry*, im so sorry for your losses, the girls are right you'll find a good home here and anything you want to ask, rant about or just general chit chat someone is always here :hugs:

*Elhaym*, what are your temps doing lately chick?? I seem to be feeling exactly the same as you although my temps have dropped a bit the last two days and all my positivity is sliding down the drain!! When are you testing??

*MrsMM*, good luck with your donation tomorrow chick :dust:

*Lola*, good luck testing, we'll be here waiting for your results and crossing everything for a BFP!!

*Amanda*, aw mate :hugs: i really hope that something happens for you soon, i know what the waiting is like chick and its so frustrating.

Hope everyone else is ok :dust: to you all for whatever you are waiting for xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies,

Don't know why I am feeling so nervous today, I suppose it is just anticipation for the other "donation" tomorrow and knowing that we may have timed things just right yesterday, either way, I am nerves today. I am thinking that since I didn't get 2 OPK+ in a row, that I may have OV the previous evening after testing, curious.... I still have a faint line today, don't need to strain the eyes soo.... Tomorrow should cover it if I did OV. My temps are rising, ever so slowly.... Could this be a positive sign

SEMANTHIA, so sorry for your losses :hugs: Welcome to a group of ladies that I am sure will be a blessing during this time and your forward moves :wave:

I look forward to hearing some positive news from ELHAYM and LOLA soon, anticipation is getting to me even for you guys. :haha: :dust: :dust: :dust:

I truly hope everyone one else on the thread is doing well, :dust: to those TTC and in the TWW, and I hope that those that are seeking information find it soon, and :hugs: to everyone, especially those with losses and visits from AF....


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Don't know why I am feeling so nervous today, I suppose it is just anticipation for the other "donation" tomorrow and knowing that we may have timed things just right yesterday, either way, I am nerves today. I am thinking that since I didn't get 2 OPK+ in a row, that I may have OV the previous evening after testing, curious.... I still have a faint line today, don't need to strain the eyes soo.... Tomorrow should cover it if I did OV. My temps are rising, ever so slowly.... Could this be a positive sign

MrsMM - your chart looks good I'm gonna bet that you caught that eggie. Sending lots of sticky dust :dust: to all the ladies in the 2WW. I sure hope we get tons of :bfp: this month! :happydance:

If my temp goes up tomorrow and Thur I'll know that I definitely Oed. [-o&lt; I'm hoping and praying.

:dance::headspin::wohoo: Can't wait!!


----------



## Elhaym

Clobo - not temping so no idea! :D No spotting or anything yet which is good, I am due AF on Thursday! When are you expecting AF?

MrsMM I think your timing will be OK, positive thoughts hun, good luck :dust:

FX'd your temp goes up Bastetgrrl and you got that eggy! :)


----------



## Clobo

Hi elhaym, sorry chick, keep seeing your FF ticker and thinking you do!! How are you doing today? 

I'm not sure when it's due to be honest my LP has varied between 14 and 17 days and FF reliant not to test till Saturday whichsuits me, I didn't Wang to test early and waste money as I like FRERs, plus wanted to do it at a weekend and not have to go to work upset if I get BFN! just hope the witch stays away from us all!

Shoo :witch: shoo

Xxx


----------



## Elhaym

Ha I was having the same thought actually, I'm thinking of holding out till Saturday if no AF then I don't have to go to work annoyed with a BFN. Plus I never have time to mess around testing on a work day anyway! xx


----------



## ickle pand

I tested this morning just for the hell of it. No surprise that it was a BFN, but it scratched that itch lol! I had more bloods taken this morning but the nurse couldn't find my vein even after she dug about for it, so she had to try the one on the outside so I've got 2 matching plasters side by side lol!

She told me my level for Saturday and it was 15 (up from 11 on Tuesday) she'd made it sound a lot less on the phone so I'm feeling a little more hopeful. I've been having AF cramps the past day or two, so I think I'm out either way, but I'd be reassuring to know that I at least ov'd this cycle.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies just been lurking for a day or so.

Wecome new ladies so sorry for your losses.

Bastegirl let's hope you did ov n caught that egg. Yey another ovulation party.

Mrsmm I think your donations have been well timrs and giving your temps yeah another ovulation party.

Good look all you ladies nearing the end of the tww hoping and praying some lil beans are getting cosey and super sticky for you all.

Amanda hope you too have some answers soon.

Afm temps are still low have risen slightly the last two days but dont think i have ovd yet think its just my pre ov dip, then rise then ov dip. Going on hols this evening and dont know if I will be keeping up the temping. Will see. X


----------



## Mrskg

Hi everyone not posted since got first af but have been reading everyday you are all such a great bunch x I love reading all your experiences x I just wish I knew how you all stayed so positive x I'm not sure about my ov but should be around now been dtd more than usual lol hubby wanted a night off last night hope that wasn't a bad thing to do x I really thought I'd fall straight after mc an never now I really think it will be this month don't know how I'll feel if I don't I just want to be pregnant again x I know you all feel like this but you all sound so in control how do you cope with the disappointment every month? We decided we'll try for a yr then stop but now I'm thinking I don't know if I can cope for that long and maybe we just shouldn't bother trying and be happy with the 3 that we have (only 1 is my hubbies) i don't think I could do the charting it would take over my life I think aaaaargh I'm sorry this is probably just a big ramble hopefully just feeling like this as I'll be on my 2ww now or in next couple of days I need to find some patience! 
Good luck to all you guys hope you all get bfp soon x


----------



## ickle pand

OMG I'm going mad waiting for this phone call with my test results. The nurse usually phones between 2 and 3 and nothing yet. I ran to the toilet and back again so I didn't miss it, but still nothing yet. I've got my phone on vibrate so I don't miss it while I'm working, but mates keep texting me and making me jump for the phone lol!

Sorry just had to tell someone :)


----------



## MrsMM24

ELHAYM, I think you should just wait. Could be a little different this time around, and I agree with waiting to take it easy on the co-workers, I am the same in that sense. However, I am am tsting mid-week soooo.... :dust:

ICKLE, sorry you saw BFN, and your arm had to get all that poking and proding.... jeez. That nurse better call soon, I too am anxious for your results! GL :dust:

DEBZIE, My dips on the chart looked like that before and are kinda like that now.... GL :dust:

AFM, I think I am confusing myself. :haha: I mean, my temp increased alot this morning, but I don't feel good so I am wondring if it is that? FF didn't change and show a OV yet either but the OPKs did. They are faint this morning, slight eye-strain to see it. I am thinking I am 2DPO, but could be off. "Donations: Mon and Wed morning, so thinking if I did OV CD19 or CD20, there is a chance I am in the egg chase. Trying to stay positive! :dust: FXD


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM24 said:


> AFM, I think I am confusing myself. :haha: I mean, my temp increased alot this morning, but I don't feel good so I am wondring if it is that? FF didn't change and show a OV yet either but the OPKs did. They are faint this morning, slight eye-strain to see it. I am thinking I am 2DPO, but could be off. "Donations: Mon and Wed morning, so thinking if I did OV CD19 or CD20, there is a chance I am in the egg chase. Trying to stay positive! :dust: FXD

MrsMM your chart looks great! I think you will have no problem catching that eggie. :dance: 

I'm still thinking that I just Oed but temp is very slow...so we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## bastetgrrl

ickle pand said:


> OMG I'm going mad waiting for this phone call with my test results. The nurse usually phones between 2 and 3 and nothing yet. I ran to the toilet and back again so I didn't miss it, but still nothing yet. I've got my phone on vibrate so I don't miss it while I'm working, but mates keep texting me and making me jump for the phone lol!
> 
> Sorry just had to tell someone :)

Hope you get the call soon. I hate waiting for results it makes me go crazy everytime my phone rings, beeps, whatever. :wacko:


----------



## Elhaym

Hi ladies, think AF is going to get me today, started with reddish CM this morning.

No cramps yet, just hope it's not too bad, I've heard first AF after MMC can be painful :(


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Nooooooo, *Elhaym*, shoo the witch away, could be implantation bleeding?? Really hope so chick!! Just for info though, my first AF after mc was the lightest one I ever had so not always a painful heavy one. :hugs:

Hopefully lots of ladies are in the TWW now, *Bastetgrrl, MrsMM, MrsKG* ... good luck :dust:

*Debzie*, hope you have a lovely holiday :plane:

*Amanda*, did you get the phone call with your results?? I have to ring for mine today ... good luck :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Elhaym - Sorry to hear it sounds like the witch got you too, hopefully she'll be kind this time though.

Clobo - any symptoms or signs of AF yet? 

Mrs M - hope your temp stays high today.

Bastet - Hope you get some clearer temps - I hate having to analyse things too much!

AFM - I got my results, my levels have started dropping so it looks like this cycle is annovulatory. They only got to half of what the clinic likes to see :( I've been having weird cramps and twinges. Hopefully it's AF - the sooner she arrives the better!

Still no idea what my present from DH is - it's wrapped up and sitting on our unit. He said I can open it whenever I want but I'm going to try and hold out until my birthday cos it's crap to have nothing to open on the day lol!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya *Amanda*, 

Oh chick, annovulatory cycle is rubbish, well I hope the witch shows soon and you can get on with a fresh new cycle :dust:

You are being as patient as me not testing then waiting to open your pressy, is your birthday on Monday?? I really cant wait to find out what it is!! What shape is it? Heavy??

Well I got lots of symptoms but it could just be my body playing tricks on me!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Elhaym

99% sure it's AF, it's bright red and I have that dull heavy feeling. Luckily no bad cramps yet. Clobo, sorry I've forgotten did you have an ERPC? I wonder if that makes a difference to first AF, might be lighter than if you mc naturally?

Sorry about the anov cycle Amanda, I've had one or two, they're annoying as you just want to get them out of the way and start a fresh cycle!

Clobo when are you testing? :D I'm excited! Your temp is still high! x


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it's a bit of a downer, but it's probably because I've put on some weight since the m/c and just can't seem to get the motivation to lose it. I really need to get serious if I'm going to keep our place on the IVF list though :/ 

I can feel it's in a box so it could be any shape. The box is about the size of an A4 piece of paper and maybe 4" thick. It's not heavy or really light either. Apparently it's not the main one though. The main one is from him and my parents and it's in an A4 envelope so it's some sort of gift voucher for something, like an experience day of some sort. God knows what though!

You're doing so well to hold out testing. Your chart looks good so far. Here's hoping it stays like that! You have to post as soon as you test on Saturday so we know!]

Has anyone else had strange AF pains after their m/c? These are really different to my usual, a lot sharper and seem to be in a different area. I think last months were weird too but I've just been putting it down to the after effects of the m/c. I've got appointments one with my gynae and the other with the fertility consultant next month so I'll mention it to the both of them and see what they say.


----------



## Clobo

HIya

*Elhaym*, aw no, shoo witch shoo!! I had a natural mc that lasted about 6 weeks of bleeding, i was surprised to have a light AF as i had retained products in there that did some out with that AF, wierd!!

*Amanda*, hmmm, could it be like a docking station for your i pod?? Something like that?? Its really hard motivating yourself to do these things, dont push yourself too much, take little steps and get back into it!! :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Meachy

Hi ladies, hope you're all well.

I'm 8dpo and driving myself mad :shrug: had twinges and lots of creamylotiony cm I'm feeling doubtful though.

FX for you all


----------



## ickle pand

I wondered if it was a dock for my iphone with an alarm clock on it, because I'd use it in the morning to wake up and at night to charge my phone, which is "technically twice a day", like he keeps saying, but I don't think it felt heavy enough for that. I'm sure I asked him if it was something to do with my phone and he said no. Maybe I won't make it to Monday after all lol!


----------



## Carry22

Hi Ladies - hope you you are all well :flower:

I'm still quite new to this so bare with me! We're NTNP after a miscarriage at 15 wks in June :cry:

Well, I'm saying NTNP but for the past few days I'm convinced I'm OV and can't get it out of my head so we've been making a bit more efffort in the bedroom :blush:

Can anyone help me with the symptoms of ovulation?? I've got OPKs and thermometer in the house but I'm just not ready to start on that stressful road again yet. 

I've had CM/EWCM for past few days and yesterday I just felt completely wiped out and a little bit sicky. Also, I woke up at about 4 am this morning with really bad cramps down there. Does any of this sound promising?? :shrug:

Thanks xx


----------



## heavyheart

Elhaym said:


> 99% sure it's AF, it's bright red and I have that dull heavy feeling. Luckily no bad cramps yet. Clobo, sorry I've forgotten did you have an ERPC? I wonder if that makes a difference to first AF, might be lighter than if you mc naturally?
> 
> Sorry about the anov cycle Amanda, I've had one or two, they're annoying as you just want to get them out of the way and start a fresh cycle!
> 
> Clobo when are you testing? :D I'm excited! Your temp is still high! x

Aw am so sorry u think af is starting, i hope not but if it is at least its a fresh cycle eh. My af was first after mc (i also had to have a d&c) and it hasn't been that heavy or sore just the first day was full flow and after a couple of painkillers the light cramps and sore back wore off. My bleeding is just faint spotting today so its only lasted 4 days. :hugs:


----------



## Elhaym

@Carry22

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: You have come to the right place!

EWCM is a good sign, usually you will ovulate on the last day of EWCM as it dries up soon after ov (of course not for everyone but this is the general pattern).

However because your hormones are all over the place after mc it's not always easy to tell. I had a patch of EWCM, it went away for a week, then came back and I ovulated after that second patch. Same with the cramps, could be ov but might be your body just adjusting. How long ago was your mc if you don't mind me asking?

Best plan might be to BD every 2/3 days for a while until you think you've ovulated xx


----------



## Elhaym

heavyheart said:


> Elhaym said:
> 
> 
> 99% sure it's AF, it's bright red and I have that dull heavy feeling. Luckily no bad cramps yet. Clobo, sorry I've forgotten did you have an ERPC? I wonder if that makes a difference to first AF, might be lighter than if you mc naturally?
> 
> Sorry about the anov cycle Amanda, I've had one or two, they're annoying as you just want to get them out of the way and start a fresh cycle!
> 
> Clobo when are you testing? :D I'm excited! Your temp is still high! x
> 
> Aw am so sorry u think af is starting, i hope not but if it is at least its a fresh cycle eh. My af was first after mc (i also had to have a d&c) and it hasn't been that heavy or sore just the first day was full flow and after a couple of painkillers the light cramps and sore back wore off. My bleeding is just faint spotting today so its only lasted 4 days. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah still no real cramps just a bit twingy. It's still not started yet just coloured CM sometimes, but this has happened to me before then she suddenly shows up out of the blue! 

I'm glad it wasn't too bad for you, I've heard stories of ladies having AF that was worse than the miscarriage! :wacko:

Let's hope it's May babies for us then chick! :hugs: When do you usually ov? xx


----------



## heavyheart

yeah ive heard of women suffering alot with their first af but ive been lucky.

Well ill keep my fingers crossed for u chick!! My oldest daughter was born in may so if this is my lucky month then we will have 2 may bdays lol

I usualy ov cd14 but dnt know if mc will have messed me up. Iam still not going to temp or do opk's just going to bed every other day and watch out for any ov signs xx


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo a May baby would be lovely. A bump to keep you warm over winter and then maternity leave over summer and having the weather to take the baby out for walks, sounds wonderful :)


----------



## heavyheart

ickle pand said:


> Ooo a May baby would be lovely. A bump to keep you warm over winter and then maternity leave over summer and having the weather to take the baby out for walks, sounds wonderful :)

aw it is lovely, my daughter is may 19th. It was lovely having the nice weather ahead of us for walks and showing her off, handy for birthday parties and bbq in the garden.


----------



## Elhaym

Aaargh AF what are you doing? She is teasing me - still red/brown in CM but nothing on pad. Get a bloody move on!


----------



## Carry22

Elhaym - thanks for the support and advice :hugs:

I had a medically managed miscarriage on 22nd June, I was almost 16 wks but have since found out the baby died at 13wks. 

I had quite a bit of EWCM a couple of weeks after the MMC but then AF came on 25th July so pretty much bang on a month after 

I was doing OPK and temp charting at beginning of the year but I can't remember my cycle length or anything else so I feel like I'm learning all over again with TTC :dohh:

Can I ask what your situation is?? Have you been TTC for long??


----------



## MrsMM24

CLOBO, looking at my chart and my OPKs (confusing after MC) it seems I am likely 3-4DPO... TWW ugh! Did you get your results yet?

AMANDA, sorry your temps took a dive, I hope AF visits soon then so you can get back into the chase this month. I agree with you about the gifts, GOTTA have something to open ON your bday....

ELHAYM, well since she came, it so good that AF is being nice and not physically rough to you. The sooner, the faster you're back into the chase.

MEACHY, head up, no AF, still in this chase! FXD :dust:

CARRY, sorry for your loss :hugs: Welcome :wave: to a WONDERFUL bunch of ladies, I hope we can all be of some help and comfort to you.

HEAVY, I am glad to hear AF is easing away so you can join this chase again.... 

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I feel better today, not sick like yesterday. My temp rose more this morning, and it seems I OV on Sunday. I did not that the OPK was the darkest in the evening. I do morning and evening just in case I ov I think that I OV on CD19 or CD20 but that is hopefulness since the "donation" was monday, I want to think I timed things so well. I think I am 3-4DPO??? Just hoping my temps stay up and I have a :bfp: in my near future.... FXD!

:dust: to the whole thread!!!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Yep a spring baby would be lovely wouldnt it!!

*Elhaym*, hope its not actually the witch but if it is then the least she could do is get on with it :hugs:

*MrsMM*, sounds like you did time things well chick! :dust: 

*Carry*, I think temping is brilliant, it really helps you be in control, let us know if you need any help and if you start again and put a link to your chart in your signature we can stalk it :hugs:

Good luck everybody! I got my results, 190.8!!!!!!! I think the measurement in the UK is different to the US, im going to google it and see but i know that anything over 50 means you ovulated!!

:dust:


----------



## Carry22

Thanks for the advice Clobo :thumbup:

I did do temping at the start of the year but I didn't really do it religiously, too lazy at the time! But I'm def thinking about starting it up seriously this time. 

Can you give me a quick recap on how to do it properly. When do I start - is it the first day of AF?? Do I take it first thing in the morning, before I even get up? 

I hope I'm right in thinking the temp stays the same until you ovulate and then goes up after you've OV ??

Sorry, I found it so confusing :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Look at my charts and look at my December one .... thats a near perfect example of what happens. You can start anytime but put in cd1 as the day of your last period. Then temp every morning when you get up, the important thing is to do the same every day, some people have it by their bed, i get up and immediately take it whilst i go to the loo so OH cant hear me do it!!!! :rofl: I do it orally but some people do it vaginally, and you can also add other signs in, cervical mucus is another one that FF uses to look for fertility signs but you can put other things in like ovulation pain etc. On FF there is a tutorial that you can read, when you have a spare half hour i recommend it, it teaches you loads!!

Good luck with it chick xxxx


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

Sorry I have been away, I know I have missed alot but my computer crashed so I will be without out Internet for awhile and we switched phone company's so no more iPhone and internet. I just used a friends phone to update you all. I got my BFP Sunday & I had an appointment today and I will be 5 weeks on Monday. So far so good, due date is April 16th. I wish I had time to go back and read everything that's been going on but guess I have to wait till I get internet back. I wish you all luck and I hope my lil bean sticks around this time. :)


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo that's really high! My clinic say anything over a 30 is a positive for ovulation. Progesterone levels, also rocket high when you're pregnant...

Look at this chart for levels in a normal menstrual cycle (UK measurements are the blue ones and are roughly double the US ones) so you can see how high your number is
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filerogesterone_during_menstrual_cycle.png


----------



## brookettc3

mama of 4 n 1 CONGRATS ON YOUR :bfp: :) 
cant wait for you to join us in the april hatchings first trimester <3


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Mama*, Congratulations :wohoo: so pleased for you, lots of sticky :dust: for you!

*Amanda*, thanks for that .... i managed to resist testing today so just waiting for tomorrow now!!

Big hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Well done Clobo - you've the patience of a saint lol! Dying to know what the result is. Remember to tell us after you've told DH lol!

Congratulations Mama - it's great to hear of a success story. Happy and healthy 9 months to you :)

Nothing much to report here. No AF yet but my temps down a little so hopefully this is the start of it.


----------



## Elhaym

Mama, congrats on your BFP! :happydance:

Well AF finally arrived when I woke up today, seems like a normal AF which is good, not too painful. I'm OK about it, feel quite relieved in a way as at least I've had a chance to heal. Think with AF and the crap weather I'm going to have a cosy night in tonight, bath, wine and chocolate :D

One thing annoying me already is this means I might be ovulating the weekend we are staying with friends and so no chance for BD... hope I ov early!


----------



## ickle pand

Elhaym - glad AF's finally arrived. Waiting for it to arrive is such a pain. Hopefully mine will start today too. Just make sure you get in lots of BDing before and after you go to your friends (and a sneaky one while you're there if you can lol!) When I got pregnant I O'd on the Friday and we only DTD on the Wednesday and the Sat so I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## firsttimer1

*Mama of 4 n 1 *- A HUUUGEEEE congratulations!! Thats fab news :) YAY :dance:

Cloey - i will be checking this thread with eager anticipation tomorrow to see if uve tested :)


----------



## Clobo

Ha ha, ill probably be on here first as Ben will most likely be fast asleep!!!! :rofl:

*Kas*, good to hear from you, wow almost 9 weeks, hope everything is going ok?? :hugs:

*Elhaym*, aw rubbish, so sorry the witch came, evil!! :hugs: Yes i felt like that after my first AF after mc too, I felt like things had all cleared and I was back to "normal"!!

*Amanda*, aw, and im excited to find out what your birthday present is!!!!

Hi *Glow*, I can see you chick, I really hope you are ok?? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Congrats mama!! :happydance: WOO HOO!

Good luck ladies in the 2WW hope that we all get :bfp: this month!!

I'm frustrated that I have NO freaking idea what is going on in there. My temps are pretty much flat now so who knows. I've got my follow up appt on Monday (u/s and bloodwork) so at least I'll know for sure if I Oed or not by then. I'm just praying for a miracle. 

But on a good note I'm SO excited for the Def Leppard and Heart concert tonight!! :dance:

Lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## Elhaym

Firsttimer wow I can't believe you're almost at 9 weeks! How are you feeling?

Clobo your chart is looking great, when are you testing?

Bastet I hope you find out what's going on at the appointment. Hope you have fun at the concert :D

AFM I'll be having a lazy evening tonight and take away will probably be involved :) I tell you what, I haven't missed AF, the pains suck. They're not bad but remind me of the mc I guess :( my AF usually only lasts 3 days max so let's hope she buggers off soon.


----------



## Clobo

Elham, aw she will chick, soon she will be gone and you'll be back to :sex: again!!! Really hope this fresh new cycle brings you some good news! :dust:

Im testing in the morning, probably early as ive been waking up at like 5am lately!! Im scared and nervous, luckily we have people coming for tapas later so that will help the evening go by quickly!

xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

ELHAYM, AF is unpleasant enough (although she is taking it alittle easy on you thus far) hopefully it doesn't change that OV and you can be earlier than expected so you aren't at friends. GL

CLOBO, I agree, that chart looks GOOD!!! OH HOW I HOPE this is IT for you!!! FXD!!! GL!!! LOADS of :dust:!!!! Start these :bfp:s for us tomorrow morning!!!

BASTE, enjoy the concert, no worries about monday until you have enjoyed the music!!! GL @ the appt! 

AFM, my chart looks different this morning, FF finally put some crosshairs up, which is as I expected, Sun OV!! I have a GREAT chance of catching that egg, because my OPK was pos in the evening, not fully pink in the morning, but deeply pink that evening. So if 12-24 hrs is true to scale, we are in good timing because it was 13 hours later that the "donation" was placed!!! FXD. Wed's "donation" could be a little off, but was just covering ground.... I hope I am not getting my hopes up too much. I am a little sluggish today and have had some cramps since last night, reminding me of AF :wacko: My temp only increased slightly this morning. 5DPO, and hoping my temps stay up.... FXD!

I hope you all have a GREAT weekend, and we get some rest, :bfp:s, and more great news!!

:dust: and :hugs: to the thread!!!


----------



## Elhaym

Thanks MrsMM! Will have to make sure to do plenty of BDing before we go, I doubt I can get a sneaky one in while we are there, as they live on a houseboat :rofl: so quite hard to go hide somewhere! LOL!

Yay for crosshairs, I hope the little guys made it to the egg! Have a great weekend yourself :flower:


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM - I think your chart looks good! I bet you caught that eggie! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

Clobo said:


> Ha ha, ill probably be on here first as Ben will most likely be fast asleep!!!! :rofl:
> 
> *Kas*, good to hear from you, wow almost 9 weeks, hope everything is going ok?? :hugs:
> 
> *Elhaym*, aw rubbish, so sorry the witch came, evil!! :hugs: Yes i felt like that after my first AF after mc too, I felt like things had all cleared and I was back to "normal"!!
> 
> *Amanda*, aw, and im excited to find out what your birthday present is!!!!
> 
> Hi *Glow*, I can see you chick, I really hope you are ok?? :hugs:
> 
> xxx

*Cloey - any news? did u test??* :hugs:

yep im 9 weeks tomorrow which just feels unreal as found out in 3rd week. Fingers crossed continues as it has been (still no ms) xxx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

I tested and it was a BFN and massive temp drop today :cry: Im absolutely gutted ... however i picked myself up and got all my hair chopped off at the hairdressers ... I now have a Katie Holmes choppy bob (well i hope thats what it looks like anyway!!)

Good work Kas, Im glad you are ok, dont worry too much about ms, some people dont get it and some get it late!! :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Semanthia

Hello again ladies. After I wrote something on here I have continued lurking. I wish you all the best of luck and LOTS of baby dust!!
I do have a question about my temp. I'm not sure exactly when my hormone levels dropped back to non-pregnant but I started charting a couple days after my doctor said my beta was 2.7. Anyways I seemed to have caught ovulation when temping we dtd for the first time the 8th and my temp went up the 9th so I am hoping that there is a chance we caught the egg. This morning (5 dpo) my temp dropped to my coverline (I also took it at 4am and usually take it at 7am but I woke up at 4 and couldn't fall back to sleep) this drop concerns me. My last cycle (when I became pregnant) I had a slight dip around 5-6 dpo (not positive which of the two days I O'd) and then it went back up and then up a little higher a couple days later.
Has anyone had this big of a dip happen this early? Based on my normal cycle I should see AF 12 days after ovulation. So going on that she should not be making an appearance just yet.
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc514/cmcm02162011/82011.png

*TMI I forgot to add this morning I had a LOT of stretchy eggwhite discharge again. I had it for almost a week around my suggested ovulation day. I added it on to FF and it went from solid red line to dotted. I am pretty sure I ovulated around the time FF says because out of curiosity I took an opk on the 9th and it was dark almost the same color as the control line and faded over the next few days so I stopped. Part of me completely dismissed that since I hadn't been testing before the suggested ovulation date. IDK. I'm thinking I might be having a wonky cycle which to me is no good :-(


----------



## ickle pand

Aw Clobo I'm gutted for you. I really thought this was it. Your new hairstyle sounds lovely! 

I started spotting today finally. Looking forward to setting up my CBFM and getting started with it. I decided to give myself the weekend off from temping. Was nice to wake up without an alarm for once lol!


----------



## ickle pand

Semanthia that dip is most likely because of the time that you temped. There is a way to correct it on FF, I think on the data tab but I'm on my phone so I can't check just now.

We also get an oestrogen surge around then which brings our temps down but it usually jumps back up again the following day. Theres also a chance that it could be an implantation dip but from what I've read on FF, they only happen about a quarter of the time. Don't worry about 1 temp though, it's more the overall pattern you're looking for.


----------



## Elhaym

Yeah I've seen plenty of dips that went straight back up the next day, could just be an odd temp because of the different time you did it, or from your estrogen surge as IP says. Keep going and the pattern should become clearer in a few days. :)

Clobo that's such a shame hun, sorry :hugs: Hair sounds amazing! Mine needs cutting so badly but I haven't bothered with it for ages, it's embarrassing, I need to sort it! x


----------



## Semanthia

Thanks *ickle pand* & *Elhaym*! I had indicated that there was a time difference which made the dot white instead of blue and I found a discard button also. I'm not going to discard it just yet, I think I am going to leave it and just watch my other temps this cycle. It just seemed like a big drop for being taken at a different time IDK. I'm still pretty new at this charting thing.


----------



## firsttimer1

ahhh cloey im sorry :( But i bet your hair looks great :) i ALWAYS wish i could have a bob but my hair is naturally curly.... so the bob would be an afro! Defo wouldnt suit me :( 

well im going to keep lurking until you DO get your BFP hun - and im sure it wont be long xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi lovely ladies! Quick post as on my phone. I have still been following you all every day and hoping for you all to. I'm sorry to those that the witch got but it's one step further to a bfp cycle. Xxx

I've been quiet as had brown discharge and cramping for 2 weeks so was feeling really down. Managed to get Dr to move my scan from 19th to today and it was good news. Baby measuring 7 weeks 1 day and little heart flickering away. Still under care of consultant as my cyst has grown a bit but they don't seem to concerned at moment. Xx

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## Ems77

I am definitely trying straight after, I have already had a successful pregnancy directly after a miscarriage with DD#2


----------



## Elhaym

Vaurissa said:


> I am definitely trying straight after, I have already had a successful pregnancy directly after a miscarriage with DD#2

Always great to hear success stories :D Good luck! x


----------



## stewie79

I've been lurking on this thread, read the whole thing yesterday lol! 
I'm so sorry for everyone's loss and congrats to those who have had a BFP and baby dust to those of us still waiting for one!!
I had a natural m/c 2 weeks ago, waiting to O, no positive OPKs yet... waiting is so hard. I just want to get right to it but I suppose my poor body needs a break too after all of this. 
Today is our 1 year wedding anniversary, unfortunatly DH is working til midnight so we will do something tomorrow. 
Feeling tired and just wishful today. Hope all of you are ok xx


----------



## Elhaym

Hi stewie and welcome :hi: So sorry for your loss, wishing you lots of luck this cycle. My ovulation was delayed by a week, it depends on how long it takes for your HCG to drop.

Happy anniversary by the way, I hope this year brings both of you good news and happiness. :flower:


----------



## LolaAnn

Hi guys congrats on the new BFPS - nothing happening here - stark white tests and no AF yet. SIGH. Get a move on body. 

heavyheart my sons birthday is may 19th too!! x


----------



## stewie79

thanks elhaym! I think my hcg levels dropped quickly because it was a really early m/c.
just have to wait I guess.... 'night all !


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

Welsome *Stewie*, sorry for your loss but good to see that you are back in the saddle and trying again, it really does help to move on :hugs:

Well the :witch: visited me yesterday so not my cycle ..... this time all im doing is clomid, being healthy and lots of :sex: im fed up with temping, OPKs etc etc!!

:dust: xxx


----------



## firsttimer1

cloey i think thats the best way forward. i never did temping, charting etc as when i tried i just got stressed - relax and have lots of :sex:!!! Oh yeh!!!


----------



## Clobo

Thanks Kas :hugs: im going to give being relaxed a go!!

Amanda, Happy Birthday :cake: .... so what was your present????

xxxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Welcome newbies and sorry for your losses. :hugs: This is a great support site with lots of wonderful ladies.

Well I'm on CD41 and still no clue what's going on in there. My temp keeps going up and down like my body is trying to O but doesn't then tries again and so on. I went in for bloodwork this morning so we'll see where my levels are at and this afternoon I have a u/s so I plan on asking them to check if I have Oed or not. At least I'll get some answers (I hope). This is just so frustrating not knowing what is going on. 

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## struth

Hey ladies - may i join you? I had medical management on Friday as my babies heartbeat had stopped - I was 9w2d but baby was only measuring 6w2d.

Anyway, we plan to TTC straight away. My bleeding had slowed down quite a bit today so I'm hopeful that it might stop in the next few days. I'm thinking starting to POAS to see when my hcg levels drop - do you think this is worth it? I temp and opk so it would just be good to also know when they go back to pre-pregnancy levels. The nurse said to do one at 2 week past the medical management but I might start testing in the next couple of days. 

One thing that might be problematic is that I had irregular cycles prior to my pregnancy. I came off the pill in December 2010 and only had 4 cycles before my bfp in July. I'm hoping that the pregnancy might sort my hormones out and that I might become more regular (I've heard it can go either way). I was being investigated for PCOS just as I got my bfp so if they remain irregular I plan to go back to the drs for another gynae appointment. 

Anyway, that is me.... I look forward to getting to know you ladies x


----------



## bastetgrrl

struth said:


> Hey ladies - may i join you? I had medical management on Friday as my babies heartbeat had stopped - I was 9w2d but baby was only measuring 6w2d.
> 
> Anyway, we plan to TTC straight away. My bleeding had slowed down quite a bit today so I'm hopeful that it might stop in the next few days. I'm thinking starting to POAS to see when my hcg levels drop - do you think this is worth it? I temp and opk so it would just be good to also know when they go back to pre-pregnancy levels. The nurse said to do one at 2 week past the medical management but I might start testing in the next couple of days.
> 
> One thing that might be problematic is that I had irregular cycles prior to my pregnancy. I came off the pill in December 2010 and only had 4 cycles before my bfp in July. I'm hoping that the pregnancy might sort my hormones out and that I might become more regular (I've heard it can go either way). I was being investigated for PCOS just as I got my bfp so if they remain irregular I plan to go back to the drs for another gynae appointment.
> 
> Anyway, that is me.... I look forward to getting to know you ladies x

Welcome struth and so sorry for your loss :hugs:

I know that everyone is different but I wouldn't spend the money on hpt to check your levels especially this soon. My dr had me doing weekly bloodwork and my levels were still above 5 at 4 wks after mmc. I also have very irregular cycles (LONG). I stopped taking the pill in January only had three cycles until we conceived at the end of May. I Oed on CD40!! I am (was) hoping that if any good came out of this mmc that my cycles would be normal but it doesn't look like that is gonna happen. I'm on CD41 and have no clue what's going on. My temps are all over the place. I have an u/s this afternoon so hopefully I can see if I have Oed or not. 

Good luck to you and hope that your cycles get back on track real soon.


----------



## MrsMM24

CLOBO, so sorry that temp dropped happened and AF arrived. I am feeling a little like you, temp drop occurred for me as well and cramps are stronger... I hope your next cycle is IT!!! GL :hugs:

ICKLE, sorry AF got you but it is great to hear your optimism and effort to move on to the next cycle!! GL :hugs:

GLOWSTAR, happy to hear from you. Awww, glad your scan was good! we needed a bit of happy news here! Thanks! 

VAURISSA, Sorry for your losses, welcome to the most awesome thread for the losses however :wave:

STEWIE, :wave: welcome, sorry for your loss :hugs: Hope this next cycle brings you joy! :dust:

STRUTH, :wave: welcome! I'm sorry for your loss and that you have to be here at all. :hugs:

LOLA, you get a better test soon, I'm still optimistic! FXD!!! :dust:

AMANADA, Happy Birthday!!! :happydance: you know we are anxious about YOUR present :haha:

BASTE, I hope your bloodwork brings some answers soon. FXD! 

AFM, I am 8DPO and getting more nervous. Not sure why, can only be attributed to the fact that I have had strong cramping for about 2-3 days and my right abdomen is achey... I don't remember AF that much, so I am not sure WHAT to think, onset or IB, or just Preg! FXD no site of AF today, and that I am one day closer to that :bfp: I am feeling more and more like I am out of it as the day goes on. The cramps have minimized a little, but they have been here for days.

I hope you all had a GREAT weekend! I am not sure if we were all able to hold out as next week gets closer, it is really early, but if you weren't any good news? 

Sending out EXTRA :dust: to the thread as we start our week, the LAST week in the TWW!!! :dust: those that are starting the TWW and those that are beginning TTC and those testing!!!


----------



## c814

Hi there, 

Ive not had a chance to look back and catch up with everything so hoping you dont mind me joining the thread when its so well established but I was recommended it by a lovely person. Below is my story....

I came off the pill last August after being on the pill for years. I had one 28 day cycle and then my period went awol for 5 months. I had tests done for PCOS and scans on my ovaries all looked fine. My period finally returned and then I became pregnant the next cycle, this was March I found out I was pregnant. I thought all was going ok and went to my 12 week scan early in May to find out the baby had died at 9 weeks 2 days. This was on the Friday, I then had the erpc on the Monday. My period arrived eight weeks later, so am properly back ttc so decided to start using my cbfm again. Link to my chart is here - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/lalala
I was hoping to get back to a normal 28 day cycle but As you will see I didn't get a high till cd21 and then it was high for 4 days then went back to low. I don't think Ive ovulated yet from temps and am a bit confused. I sneakily reset the monitor on a friends advice and pretended to the monitor af had arrived. Ive since got my peak and positive ov tests and the chart shows a thermal shift so looks like ive ovulated now so im now in the tww. My ovulation day seems to have changed back to a thursday which was what it always was before the mc so hoping thats my body going back to normal, although Id very much like to get my bfp this cycle. Although Im feeling down and thinking i wont get a bfp from such a long cycle??

anyway look forward to getting to know you all and supporting each other through it all xxx


----------



## struth

bastetgrrl said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies - may i join you? I had medical management on Friday as my babies heartbeat had stopped - I was 9w2d but baby was only measuring 6w2d.
> 
> Anyway, we plan to TTC straight away. My bleeding had slowed down quite a bit today so I'm hopeful that it might stop in the next few days. I'm thinking starting to POAS to see when my hcg levels drop - do you think this is worth it? I temp and opk so it would just be good to also know when they go back to pre-pregnancy levels. The nurse said to do one at 2 week past the medical management but I might start testing in the next couple of days.
> 
> One thing that might be problematic is that I had irregular cycles prior to my pregnancy. I came off the pill in December 2010 and only had 4 cycles before my bfp in July. I'm hoping that the pregnancy might sort my hormones out and that I might become more regular (I've heard it can go either way). I was being investigated for PCOS just as I got my bfp so if they remain irregular I plan to go back to the drs for another gynae appointment.
> 
> Anyway, that is me.... I look forward to getting to know you ladies x
> 
> Welcome struth and so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> I know that everyone is different but I wouldn't spend the money on hpt to check your levels especially this soon. My dr had me doing weekly bloodwork and my levels were still above 5 at 4 wks after mmc. I also have very irregular cycles (LONG). I stopped taking the pill in January only had three cycles until we conceived at the end of May. I Oed on CD40!! I am (was) hoping that if any good came out of this mmc that my cycles would be normal but it doesn't look like that is gonna happen. I'm on CD41 and have no clue what's going on. My temps are all over the place. I have an u/s this afternoon so hopefully I can see if I have Oed or not.
> 
> Good luck to you and hope that your cycles get back on track real soon.Click to expand...

Thanks bastetgrrl - perhaps I will just do weekly (or twice weekly!) tests then. We don't get to have blood tests over here but I would like some way of monitoring. The nurse seemed to think my tests would be negative a fortnight after medical management - she told me to see the dr if not. 

I have to own up and let you know that I did a test before I read your reply! It is still positive but nowhere near as dark as what is was 9 days ago. It is really quite light (like you would get at 12/13dpo). I might try again on Friday and see if there is any difference. I hope they are negative in a fortnight. 

As for my cycles - I am hopeful they will sort themselves out but am not really expecting them too. The cycle of my bfp I O'd on cd16. The cycle before was cd76 (or something close to that anyway), the cycle before that was cd19 and then before that cd55. A girl can hope :coffee:


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM24 said:


> AFM, I am 8DPO and getting more nervous. Not sure why, can only be attributed to the fact that I have had strong cramping for about 2-3 days and my right abdomen is achey... I don't remember AF that much, so I am not sure WHAT to think, onset or IB, or just Preg! FXD no site of AF today, and that I am one day closer to that :bfp: I am feeling more and more like I am out of it as the day goes on. The cramps have minimized a little, but they have been here for days.
> 
> I hope you all had a GREAT weekend! I am not sure if we were all able to hold out as next week gets closer, it is really early, but if you weren't any good news?
> 
> Sending out EXTRA :dust: to the thread as we start our week, the LAST week in the TWW!!! :dust: those that are starting the TWW and those that are beginning TTC and those testing!!!

Good luck MrsMM!! :thumbup: Hope you get :bfp: this cycle!! :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

[/QUOTE]

Thanks bastetgrrl - perhaps I will just do weekly (or twice weekly!) tests then. We don't get to have blood tests over here but I would like some way of monitoring. The nurse seemed to think my tests would be negative a fortnight after medical management - she told me to see the dr if not. 

I have to own up and let you know that I did a test before I read your reply! It is still positive but nowhere near as dark as what is was 9 days ago. It is really quite light (like you would get at 12/13dpo). I might try again on Friday and see if there is any difference. I hope they are negative in a fortnight. 

As for my cycles - I am hopeful they will sort themselves out but am not really expecting them too. The cycle of my bfp I O'd on cd16. The cycle before was cd76 (or something close to that anyway), the cycle before that was cd19 and then before that cd55. A girl can hope :coffee:[/QUOTE]

Weekly (or twice) would probably be just fine that way you aren't driving yourself crazy of it. [-o&lt; 

Definitely sounds like you have no choice but to do the tests since they don't do bloodwork for you. Such a bummer! :nope:

My goodness your cycles are all over the place, huh? Guess I need to quit complaining :blush: Hope they get back to normal very soon for you. :thumbup:


----------



## stewie79

thanks clobo and mrs MM .:happydance:

bastetgrrl did you find out if you had o'ed? 

struth I hope your cycles become more regular! 

still no + OPK... I never used them before, just figured at least this way i would find out if I did indeed O this month after the m/c .

Still bd every 2 nights though- you never know, right?

Have a nice evening everyone!:hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi Ladies

*Struth*, aw chick im so sorry for your loss :hugs: good that you are back to TTC i think it really helps to move on and forward towards our ultimate goal. Im sorry to say that I dont have a good story with my cycles, I have PCOS and I bled with my MC for 6 weeks then it took another 7-8 weeks to bleed and be able to start taking my clomid again. As we have seen on here though that there is no "normal" and its different for everybody. Just take it one day at a time, perhaps the weekly test is the way to go, save your money for when you need them for a happy reason :dust:

*C814*, dont be down chick, you can get pregnant on a long cycle, as long as you :sex: at the right time for when you do ovulate then it can happen! Keep up the :sex: just in case and then you cant say you didnt try. Of course you can join us, we try and help each other along as well as having some fun here!

*Mrs MM*, thanks my dear, im really going to try and chill out about it!! Well yes you are right one way or another each day that goes by we are one step closer to our :baby: really hope that this is your cycle chick :dust:

*Bastetgrrl*, do you have PCOS chick?? I do and thats what my body does, tries to ovulate, doesnt, then tries agan several days later and keeps going till i do ovulate. Not saying you do have PCOS but its worth checking out, cant remember whether you have already said this or not. Really hoing your blood tests can give you an idea of what is going on :hugs:


*Stewie*, yep :sex: every other day, its the one thing we can really control so keep at it!!! :dust:

xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

C814, I am glad you found your way over!! :flower: So sorry you're feeling down. However, as CLOBO mentioned you are still very likely to get that bfp even with a long cycle. More reason to chart and track everything though so that you can be certain to DTD when it is OV time. Continue to read through the thread and this site, as it is a USEFUL tool, believe me, plus, you won't find a more supportive/informative bunch of ladies!!! 

CLOBO, I hope that your BFP is coming soon, there may still be a chance that Aug can bring you a bfp right, or are your cycles longer? Well, wether it is Aug or Sept, I hope it is soon!!! FXD :dust:


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

Hey hun, I MC'd 14th July and concieved 23rd July. (Stopped bleeding two or three days before) So, there is hope. Good luck


----------



## struth

C814 - I know a lady on here who came off the pill in Feb and hasn't bled since her withdrawal bleed. She got her bfp this week - you can still catch the egg on long cycles. Keep positive honey x


----------



## struth

xAmiixLouisex said:


> Hey hun, I MC'd 14th July and concieved 23rd July. (Stopped bleeding two or three days before) So, there is hope. Good luck

Wow - that is amazing! Congrats! I hope that this little bean sticks and that you have a H&H 8/9 months. 

Stories like yours give us all hope x


----------



## MrsMM24

xAmiixLouisex said:


> Hey hun, I MC'd 14th July and concieved 23rd July. (Stopped bleeding two or three days before) So, there is hope. Good luck

Less than 10 days later? That is amazing, truly uplifting and hopeful story! H&H preg to you!!! :flower:


----------



## c814

Thank you all for such a warm welcome. Im going to go back a few pages and have a good read so I can try catch up with what you all doing and where you all are etc.

I love charting, shows you so much about your body I think. I love stalking peoples charts to so if any of you get friend requests through fertility friend once Ive had my read through its probably me.

Im feeling a lot more relaxed now and started back with my reflexology, I think that helped me last time. 

Good luck to all of us!! Oh and as hope to those of you trying straight after a mc, my friend tried straight after her mmc and she got pg straight away and has this week given birth to a beautiful baby girl so it does happen xxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

CLOBO - No I don't have PCOS. 

xAmiixLouisex - Wow that's amazing. Thanks for sharing!

Well ladies, I just can't catch a break I guess...having a D&C tomorrow because my levels are only down to 20 and u/s showed a little stuff leftover in there that needs removed which explains why my temps are crazy. My body doesn't know what to do because it can't O with this stuff in there. So upsetting to be six weeks out and still not there yet. Should of just had a d&c to begin with. Oh well...who know, right?! Just very upsetting...but at least I'll O soon after.


----------



## struth

So sorry to hear that bastetgrrl - that must be so frustrating and upsetting. I'm sure it will all go well tomorrow and then you can start to move forward again :hugs: I know it is no consolation but at least now you know why your body couldn't O and hopefully once you have recovered from the D&C it will kick back into action. 

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow x


----------



## Emmy_Lou

I'm sorry for your loss. I suffered a natural mc in June, we too have decided NTNP too. Best option right now. The hospital said to wait until first AF but doc said to wait 3 months? But reading some of the storys on here give me hope. =) Its scary though isn't it... and emotional too! I been feeling fine up until today! On my way to work this morning the radio DJ announced she was 16 weeks pregnant, which is what i'd be roughly now. So for the next 5 months im genna hear it everyday... time for a new radio station hey! 
Hoping you get a BFP soon and a sticky bean. xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

BASTE, :hugs: I hope today goes well, so we can see you back real soon for CD1 all the way to your bfp!!! I know now, that this means you will be OV regularly very soon! 

EMMY, Sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope that you will see that bfp and get a sticky bean very soon. I also think a new radio station would help! 

AFM, I am 9DPO! Nerves still there. My strong cramping seems to be gone today but lasted till bedtime last night. No abdomen is aches on the right and it didn't switch to the left as of now either... Hoping that AF doesn't ease in! So far, no site of AF! Ladies, one day closer to that :bfp: FXD!!


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya thanks for the birthday wishes :) Sorry for keeping you in suspense about what the present was lol! It was a dock for my iphone which is also an alarm clock. That wasn't the main present though, the main one is a day at Knockhill :)

I'm a bit behind with everyone but I'll try and catch up later. Hope everyone's well xx


----------



## Meachy

Hi ladies, hope you're all well. Sorry i don't pop in often, been feeling sorry for myself.:blush:

13dpo and had brown/orange spotting in my underwear but now there's nothing when I wipe, I thought it was af as I'm getting twings and had mild af cramps last night and today :dohh: so confused and annoyed.:shrug:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Bastet*, how are you chick?? so sorry you had to go through that, i thought the same thing that i should have just had a D&C to start with after 6 weeks of bleeding which wasnt fun. I also had retained products but they managed to come out naturally. Really hope you can get back to normal now chick :hugs:

*Mrs MM*, good luck lady, im sending you loads of :dust: and keeping everything crossed!!

*Emmylou*, aw mate, i have a friend on here that is the same weeks that i would have been, its sad isnt it to hear the things that would be happening to you. I say change radio stations chick!!

*Meachy*, good luck :dust: are you going to :test:???

*Amanda*, glad you had a nice birthday and cool presents, that was fun guessing what it was!! So did the witch get you?? Well at least you can start afresh now with a brand new cycle and hopefully this will be a lucky one :dust:

xxx


----------



## stewie79

BASTETGRRL- I hope you are alright- lots of :hugs: and hope your cycles kick in soon :hugs:

EMMY_LOU - welcome! lots of support and good advice here, I am a newbie too . Yeah you should probably change radio stations, no need to be reminded everyday. I think doctors all have a different opinion as to how long you should wait- if it was natural and with no problems, most say you can start straight away. You can always call back and ask if that can help ease your mind.Good luck on getting your sticky bean!

MrsMM- really hope :witch: doesn't come ! crossing my fingers

MEACHY- I can understand how frustrating and confusing it can be- I'm with Clobo, are you going to test??

Well,as for me, DH felt sick last night so no:sex:, and he still feels poorly so I don't know if we will tonight. Feeling tired and sorry for myself, went to the parc today with the dogs and saw 3 pregnant ladies and so many prams. Makes me want a BFP even more.

Well ladies hope you are all well and have a nice evening. Sending lots of:dust: your way.


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM - how are you feeling today??

Amanda - Happy belated Birthday! Great gift!! :happydance:

Meachy - Good luck and sticky dust :dust:

Thanks Clobo - sorry to hear that you had to go through this as well. Definitely NOT fun...makes this so much worse just dragging it out.

Stewie - Sorry about the DH. Hope get to :sex: tonight.

Well ladies, d&c was done this morning and everything went well. So I am now on CD1 and praying for a :bfp: in the near future. Trying to stay positive. The dr freaked my DH out again with the multiples talk about she said there is a chance I'll release more than one egg. He'll probably be too dang scared to try now....gee thanks dr....

Good luck and sticky dust ladies :dust:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Bastet*, so glad that everything went well, yes i agree its bad enough to have to go through this without it dragging on for weeks, we just want to be back to TTC again :hugs: now take it easy and rest. I like the thought of multiples, i would love twins, although id probably say otherwise if it actually happened!!!

*Stewie*, aw mate its typical isnt it, when we are ovulating is the only time that the OH is ill or away or not in the mood :grr: I guess he cant help being ill though, where are you in your cycle chick??

xxx


----------



## stewie79

Bastet-glad everything went ok!now you are definitly on cd1!I also heard about the multiple eggs but don't let your DH freak out too much,it's not a guarantee thank goodness!( I think my DH would freak out too if he knew that so shhhhhhhhhh...)

clobo- yeah it's not his fault poor thing!he's watching football now and relaxing so who knows...I'm on CD16 but I don't even know if I've ovulated.not good with the OPKs, I never do them at the same time oops :( but just trying to bd every other day,that way if there is an egg I figure we just might catch it.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks stewie! I know...I wish he hadn't heard that part...lol I'd be happy with whatever God gives me. Might go crazy with twins and having so little help (no family closeby) but we would be just fine.


----------



## stewie79

Bastet -I know what you mean,I would be so happy with whatever we get,but as this is our first,twins would freak me out- we already have two dogs and a cat so we'd have to rethink our entire organisation! 

Well no bd tonight....it's funny before we started trying I didn't mind it if we didn't bd often.Now if we don't I start to panic and think that it's not going to happen this cycle. The other cycles we bd everyday during cd 10 to cd 16- and it was for me exhausting. So as I had the m/c only 2 weeks ago and I don't know when I am ovulating, I figured every other day would be enough. No + OKS so why am I panicking? Maybe because I surfed the Internet too much- must stop doing that!- and saw that OPKs,at least the cheapo ones I have aren't always exact and I never do them at the same hour.
So maybe I ovulated and missed it; or I haven't and will; or I won't this cycle....

This is soooooooo frustrating !ugh .... Night night ladies xx


----------



## bastetgrrl

How long were you ladies told to wait after d&c to :sex: and of course my follow up question is how long did you actually wait?

My dr said two weeks and I plan on starting to do my temps again in a day or so but just wanted to see what everyone else was told and did.

Thanks!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm sorry to hear you had to have a D&C so long after the miscarriage. You assume that everything's ok by then. At least you know for sure now. I didn't have a D&C, so I can't answer your question, but I would think that your doctor told you to wait to make sure you don't get an infection. Plus you won't have any lining for an eggy to implant into until it gets a chance to build up again. Good luck hun


----------



## MrsMM24

AMANDA, awesoem gift(s), I know you were shocked! Enjoy!

MEACHY, understand how you are feeling now, as I am beginnign to feel the same, not sure I OV.... hang in there! :dust:

CLOBO, how are you feeling today? :hugs:

STEWIE, sorry that your hubby hasn't been feeling well. There still may be time when he does feel somewhat better, FXD, :dust:

BASTE, I am happy that you are looking forward. Not sure I am going to be much help, as I had a natural MC and the doctor said that we could move forward when ready. I began temping using hospital numbers and once I got home. I then started OPKs. Good Luck! I hope you see that bfp really soon! FXD! :dust:

AFM, I am 10DPO! I am super nervous, and I made it worse. I had the urge to POAS, however, I didn&#8217;t want to use the only HPT so I used an OPK, ummm, why was it pos??? Definitely stopped my POAS urge, but now I wonder why it&#8217;s pos, makes me feel like I should be focusing on Sept. Getting the &#8220;donation&#8221; shipment arranged etc&#8230; :sad1: My temp went back up so I just don&#8217;t know. I felt a little sick (nauseaus) this morning, no cramping, and no sore bbs&#8230;. Not sure if I should be thinking I don&#8217;t want AF, I mean, my cycle could be crazy because of the MC so&#8230; :shrug: But, for right now, no site of AF = one day closer to &#8230;.???


----------



## Meachy

Well ladies Af got me I think, started wierd, very light. Hopefully this will be my cycle! It's such a huge reminder fo what I've lost:cry: good luck everyone


----------



## Clobo

Hi

*Meachy*, aw mate i hope its not AF but something much more poitive, but if it is then at least you can start again afresh :hugs:

*Bastet*, well i think people are told different things and it depends on your circumstances ... i was told after a natural mc to wait one cycle and then start my clomid again ... it was lucky i did as i have some retained products and that could have caused another mc if I had fallen pregnant straight away. Of course other ladies get pregnant the cycle straight after and all is ok so really its up to you and how you feel :dust:

*MrsMM*, im ok thanks chick, keeping everything crossed for you!! Dont worry about your lack of symptoms, they arent really a very good indicator as we have all seen with my chart!! You are looking at it the right way though and taking each day without the witch as a good one!! :dust:

*Stewie*, OPKs are a pain arent they!! I tried a couple out and finally found a brand i liked and stuck with it, you will soon get to know when they are +ve or -ve. I also agree about the :sex:, its so hard to keep it up for a long time (pardon the pun!) but i find we both tire out after a week or so ... so need to start a bit later this time!!

Massive hugs to you all xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs M - you can get a positive OPK when you're pregnant, hopefully that's what this is. 

Meachy - sorry AF got you. It's always hard after a m/c. I hope this next cycle is the one for you. You're only a few days out from myself, Clobo and I think of couple of others so we can all be cycle buddies :)

AFM - nothing to report really. I took a few days off from temping, which was lovely. I can't wait until I get my BFP and can stop doing it long term lol! I've got my CBFM all set up but don't have to pee on any sticks yet.

Hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## LolaAnn

Hey guys. Been doing IC everyday but they are all stark white dammit. Definately didn't manage it this cycle. I'm totally not sure that I even O'd... Only had one tiny bit of EWCM and no O pain whatsoever :/ Not to mention NO pos OPKs :( Oh well. Such is life I suppose. Flipping 20DPO.. where the heck is the witch!!! hurry it along already!!

*MrsMM24 *I'm praying for your BFP this month! Hopeing AF stays well away. We are really due some good news!! By the way some people believe you can use OPKs as HPTs ;)
*c814 *welcome to the group :) you can totally get a BFP from a long cycle :) When I concieved my son my cycles were like 70 days long (PCOS)! Hoping your 2WW flys by and ends happily

*struth *my cycles were all over the show before my son and I'm hoping they will be more normal now after my MC.. who knows.. only time will tell. My HPTs took about 10 days to get to almost negs.

*bastetgrrl *I'm really sorry that you had to have a d&C, but glad it all went well. Not long until prime BD making time! I actually think they really overplay the multiples side of it I've looked through charts on FF after a DC and statistically it seems to be the same rate.

*Emmy_Lou *I'm so sorry for your loss :(

Ohhh *ickle pand *cool presents!!!

*Meachy *has AF reared her ugly head? Could it be IB?

*stewie79 *do you have a chart? We haven't BD in ages. Oh well. I'm giving DH a rest until around O time. Actually last month really took the fun out of it a bit lol. I think I need to put a bit less pressure on him.


----------



## Baby4Lissie

Hello everyone! Im new here jsut kinda lookin for some answers. I had a m/c around June 15th and have been ttc basically since I stopped bleeding. I have not yet seen a period although I did have very light pink spotting on Aug 10th, Gush of watery blood on 11th (which I thought was my period but it was a one time thing), Nothing on the 12th, & light pink spotting on 13th. Then nothing after and still nothing. Could this have been IB? Could I be pregnant? I just don't want to get my hopes up as my m/c was my very first pregnancy ever and it was very hard on my hubby n I. I would've been about 4mo prego. I took a hpt on Sunday the 14th but got a bfn.... Im still hoping though. Any advice would be great! :)


----------



## Ems77

Short answer, yes, it could be. However with it all happening in August. You will not be able to confirm a pregnancy for between 11 and 15 days from the 13th. To be safe, I would wait that long. I have tested early and had a chemical (egg was fertilized but never implanted) it's not fun, to get excited and then have a big fat disappointment. If you wait until about 14 or 15 days after the light pink stuff (the 13th) and you get a definite dark pink line it's better


----------



## ickle pand

14 or 15 days is a long time to wait, especially if you have changes to make to your lifestyle as soon as you find out your pregnant (for example I would have to stop taking my arthritis medication). The earliest you would see a positive is 2 days after implantation. 

It could just be that your cycles haven't settled down yet - every woman is different. I've had 3 AF's since the m/c and they're still not the same as they were beforehand, although I have an appointment with my gynae in a few weeks so I'm going to ask him about that then in case I have retained products (hate that term). Did you have a natural m/c or did you have to have a D&C or methotrexate? Did your doctor confirm that all the tissue was passed?


----------



## Clobo

Hi :wave:

*Lola*, dont be too hard on yourself chick, it takes the body a while to recover from what we have been through and sometimes it takes time to get back to normal, I didnt have a period till 7 weeks after my mc bleeding stopped :cry: and it felt like forever. Have you thought about seeing your GP/FS?? Really hope something happens soon :hugs:

*Lissie*, welcome, im so sorry for your loss and really hope that you are coping ok, its awful isnt it, to get what you've been trying for and then have it all taken away. It could be IB, or it could be some teeny retained products coming out, take it easy and see what happens, Vaurissa is right you wouldnt get a +ve HPT yet anyway so dont waste your money or upset yourself. I really hope you get some good news :dust:

*AFM*, im just taking it easy, i almost even forgot to take my clomid last night! Just finished with the witch so back to swimming :shipw: and :sex: and my healthy diet!!

Good luck ladies, we need some good news soon please :dust:


----------



## stewie79

Mrs MM- i read on peeonastick that some people use OPKs as HPTs, but if I were you I would wait a couple of days and take an HPT- it could be that your cycles are messed up like you said- or it could be a :bfp: . I'm really hoping for you that it is the latter!!! I really admire what you and your DW are doing- I read your journal and I don't know if I could be as organised as you when it comes to the donations etc. Really crossing my fingers for you guys!

Meachy- :hugs: . I know it's so hard. But hopefully in 14 days that means you O, so loads of :dust:

Clobo-glad the witch is on her way out the door- means you can get back to serious business lol 

Ickle pand- I've only been doing this for a couple of months, and OPKs only since the m/c, and I am already sick of it! So I hope you get a BFP soon and can put the themometer and co in the closet.

Babie4Lissie- welcome and sorry for your loss :hugs: . The bleeding could be alot of things unfortunately, if it is IB though, you should wait another week and test again because that means the HCG has just started to be produced so you need to give it a couple of days to go up and be detected. Here's hoping you get a BFP real soon.

Lola Ann- sorry hon' . I am in exactly the same place, no pos OPKs and don't think it will happen this cycle. Hope the witch comes soon so that you can start trying again real soon. I've never charted, don't really know how to do it or if I want to cos I will get obsessed like with the OPKs. :blush:
Yeah I hear you about putting too much pressure on DH, I think I did too. Poor him..... 

AFM, I spoke to my best friend yesterday who told me that I should think positively and think that at least this (the m/c) means that it works and we are fertile, as I got a BFP on our 2nd month of TTC. :shrug:

Have a nice day ladies :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Stewie*, I do the same thing, we get overentheusiastic about :sex: and then get tired when im actually ovulating, deffo going to ease into it a bit more gently this time!!

Also Im with you on the hoping we are quite fertile, after all my TTC problems with PCOS and long cycles etc etc we caught on technically our third round of proper "doing it at the right time" cycle after 18 months of "stabbing in the dark" rofl:)!! So that just makes me hope that it happens again quickly! I really hope we get good news soon!!

*MrsMM*, how are you today chick??Yep OPKs are confusing, they technically can always show a faint line as we always have LH in our systems so it doesnt necessarily tell us anything. Hoping the no news is good news though!! :dust:

xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

I've only been temping since Feb but it gets old really quickly lol! I turned on my CBFM this morning but for some reason I got it in my head that the first stick was needed on CD10 but it was today and I'd already pee'd so I had to sit for ages with the tap running trying to get SMU (I hadn't had anything to drink so I think it's ok). Ended up being late for work, luckily my boss is really easy going about stuff like that as long as we make it up later in the day. 

I uploaded my last cycle into FF this morning - felt a bit deflated when I counted up how many months we've been TTC for (46), but nevermind, hopefully it won't be too many more before we get a BFP again.


----------



## stewie79

Lol Clobo!! I really hope it will be soon for you too :)

ickle pand- you were late for a very good cause. I'm so sorry it had been so difficult and long for you. And there I am saying we got a BFP on cycle 2. I'm really sorry and I hope you get a big BFP very very very soon .
I didn't think it would go so quickly for us; I had just stopped the pill which I have been on for ten years; have very irregular periods and I'm 32. My sis has been trying for 8 years with no luck,her husband has a very low sperm count. But they did get lucky 10 years ago with their beautiful daughter. 
Here is sending loads of baby dust your way xx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Stewie :) They say that the couple of months after stopping the pill you can be very fertile, so that's probably why you fell pregnant so quickly. Hopefully you fall again soon :)


----------



## Meachy

LolaAnn yeah it is AF, really heavy today and painful too. Feel terrible. going to grab the hot waterbottle and curl up on the sofa with chocolate fudge:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

MEACHY, so very sorry that that wicked witch is flying through :hugs: I hope you feel better soon and get a good start on the net cycle.

ICKLE, I read that as well about OPKs vs HPTs, sure hope I am in the select few. Not sure reading increased my hope however, probably because the MC had me expecting crazier cycles.... :shrug:

LOLA, NO AF = good sign, maybe try blood work. I have been reading lately about alot of women getting bfn then going for bloods and they were bfp.... GL :dust:

BABY4, Welcome :wave: I think that it is possible that you just had some IB, are you planning to test? I agree with ICKLE, it could also be that your cycles are all over the place... GL :dust:

CLOBO, you were real relaxed to have almost forgotten that pill. At least your plan is set for next cycle, I for one, cannot wait to hear you announce your good news in the future!!! :dust:

STEWIE, I read that site too, and some of the company sites that said that it can't be trusted, especially since it can mirror a Chemical MC... thanks for reading my journal, I think that I am OCD :haha: and my organization helps me not to get overwhelmed in the TTC realm and the difficulty of it!!! I hope that you will see a bfp soon and have as sticky bean, I agree with your bff, you mut remain positive. :dust:

AFM&#8230;
11DPO today, wow!! In shock I haven&#8217;t tested. :haha: I mean, besides the urge yesterday and using an OPK. The uncertainty I feel after seeing that and reading it could be a good sign andreading it has no relevance, stopped my POAS urge! No AF, so I am not trying to worry, because regardless of whether that was pos, I would still have to wait for AF to &#8220;get back in the chase,&#8221; so I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: Day 2 of feeling a little sick (I felt a little sick (nauseous) this morning lasting 15 mins no vomit, mild cramping through the night, NO sore bbs (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF)&#8230;. Certain MC has done something strange to my cycle, I am approaching what would have been the &#8220;normal&#8221; end to my LP (13days) 

Going to have to go with my PMA: NO AF = one day closer to &#8230;.???


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies! :wave:

I'm back to work today after my d&c but wishing I was at home in bed. It's tough to just put on a happy face and go about my day to day when I feel so cheated. I can't believe six weeks after my mmc that I'm back to square one. I'm trying to think positive and all but damn I feel cheated. If only I had the d&c to begin with we might be pregnant already or even :af: could be here. Nope, I'm on the wait (can't say 2ww since my cycles are so long and I don't know what to expect after mc) for the big O and will begin temping very soon. My dr said no :sex: for two weeks after d&c because there is a risk of infection but dang it if I O before two weeks I'll be really pissed off. 

Okay, I'm done complaining for now. :blush:

Happy Thursday!

Can't wait to see some :bfp: in a few days. I've been stalking FF charts and they are looking good. :happydance:


----------



## LolaAnn

oh bastetgrrl thinking of you at work. that's tough :(.

im annoyed too as nothing is happening here. thinking of making drs appointment if it doesn't show in the weekend. had heaps of CM today?? weird. Stopped temping ages ago so no idea what is going on.. I suspect not much lol!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Sorry Lola, that really sucks. :hugs: It is definitely frustrating not knowing what is going on in there. Keep us posted hun.


----------



## ickle pand

Lola, you should start temping again, if you can face it. It could be that your body tried to O earlier in the cycle but didn't quite get there but it'll most likely try again. At least then you'd get a better idea of what your O day is so you know when to test / expect AF.


----------



## MrsMM24

BASTE, I hope we can give you some bfps soon as well... I started a thread to get chart stalkers yesterday because I am so nervous... The longer we wait, the more nervous, and we haven't even been "late" yet. How are you feeling today? :hugs:

LOLA, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I don't stop temping for that reason... However, I agree with ICKLE though and start temping again as OV could be off a little. GL FXD!

I am 12DPO Hard not to test today, but we want to be sure and closer to my wife&#8217;s b-day is great. I am trying to remain relaxed, symptom spot, and pray!!! Current SSing: increased creamy CM, bbs tingling every now and then (symptom I always get with both previous preg and AF is SORE)&#8230;. My appetite was large last night and I was ready to eat this morning as well. I have no other real symptoms though so I am just WAITING&#8230; :wacko:

*My PMA: NO AF = one day closer to ???*


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM - your chart looks great! Can't wait for you to test but don't blame you for wanting to wait. I would probably do the best thing. I didn't even like to keep tests in the house before we conceived. LOL Had to send the hubby out for them when we found out. Hope you get :bfp:! When is your wife's bday?

I'm hanging in there. Taking day by day just trying to be patient. haha


----------



## MrsMM24

Her B-day is the 28th and we leave on the 25th (surprising her with an awesome trip) When it was originally planned, I would have been well into my 2nd tri so I have since changed some things but it is a surprise and it is going to be great so! I have one lone test that we bought right before OV and neither of us are touching or pushing to test with it... (yet) She has been getting nervous and anxious the last last night and this morning...

Hang in there hun, I sure hope we can celebrate together and be awesome bump buddies! FXD


----------



## bastetgrrl

Maybe you could take the test with you on your trip. That might be a nice added surprise. I'm praying for a :bfp: for you!

Thanks hun, me too!


----------



## Baby4Lissie

Hi ladies... Thx for the 411. I've been coping ok after m/c, although I cant help to think that I woulda been about 18 wks now :( I have not seen AF yet & I've not tested again yet either. Im afraid to be disappointed. I see my doc on the 26th so Im gona be strong and wait till then.


----------



## AprilB

Hello everyone. This is my first post. I am sorry to everyone who has had a loss.

I had a mc on July 28th at 7 weeks. I stopped bleeding about 4 days later and DH and I have BD at least every other day since. I had a lot of bloating and a weird heavy feeling in my lower abdomen before the mc and while my stomach felt more normal afterwards I continued to feel bloated - moreso in the evening. Now I am feeling bloated and lots of tugs and twinges. I am really hoping we could be expecting again. I got a negative hpt this week so hcg is down but prob can't test for this cycle for another week.

Do these sound like pg symptoms or still hormones or something from mc? Did anyone else feel bloating either after mc or during tww? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Baby4Lissie

Hi April... Welcome and Im very sorry for your loss. About the bloating, I definately had it before m/c and still a while after. I had my m/c on June 15th and I remember all those tugs and twinges very well after the m/c. IDK if its due to your body trying to get back to its normal state or what,b but I had those same symptoms. Wer now ttc again and am in that TWW I guess. I wish the best for you and hope you get your BFP soon :)


----------



## AprilB

Thank you Baby4Lissa for your reply. I have tried to research symptoms online and haven't found much confirming what I have felt. It is a relief to see that someone else experienced the same things. It is a little depressing that all the twinges might be nothing because of course I am hopeful that I ov'd this cycle but it is always good to hear that what I am going through is normal.
When will you be able to test? I hope you get a BFP!


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

*April*, Hi so sorry for your loss chick, as we all know here it can take your body a while to get back to normal after a mc so it may well be that, of course it may be that your body recovered quickly and you ovulated, caught it and are preggo, there is no way to tell from symptoms really, I had all the symptoms in the book last cycle and it was a BFN. Keeo your chin up and think positively and it will happen again for you soon :hugs:

*MrsMM*, wow your chart is looking good, are you past your usual LP yet?? I have high hopes for you, good work on not testing though, i think its always best to wait to avoid early disappoinement!! :dust: What a lovely thing to do to plan a birthday surprise!

*Lola*, :hugs: for you ... i agree with Amanda, why not start temping again ... thats exactly what happened to me on my non clomid cycle, my body tried to ovulate but didnt then a week later it tried again!! At least it would give you something to look at and it should give you some help in figuring out whats going on.

Big :hugs: ladies xxxx


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

firsttimer1 said:


> I had a natural MC 9 days ago and stopped bleeding 2 days ago. Got my negative urine preg test today.
> 
> We BD last night for first time in AGES :blush:
> 
> So - after much research etc i really cant see any reason why waiting for one AF is beneficial? I didnt have a D&C so my lining is still ok, i feel physicaly and mentally ready.... so other than for dating purposes i think im gonna go for it?
> 
> We marry in 4 weeks so i think were going to NTNP - im not going to check OV dates, or chart anything... and then im not going to do a preg test or anything (as after wedding we are on honeymoon).. and as i dont know when AF is due i wont know anyway!
> 
> My lovely OH says it up to me.
> 
> so is anyone else doing the same? not waiting for one AF? would be nice not to be alone in my decision lol :hugs:

My doctor did confirm to me that they suggest you wait just due to dating purposes. But, an early scan can date you anyway so it's not a big deal. I say go for it.

Sorry for your loss and good luck. xx


----------



## ickle pand

xAmiixLouisex said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> I had a natural MC 9 days ago and stopped bleeding 2 days ago. Got my negative urine preg test today.
> 
> We BD last night for first time in AGES :blush:
> 
> So - after much research etc i really cant see any reason why waiting for one AF is beneficial? I didnt have a D&C so my lining is still ok, i feel physicaly and mentally ready.... so other than for dating purposes i think im gonna go for it?
> 
> We marry in 4 weeks so i think were going to NTNP - im not going to check OV dates, or chart anything... and then im not going to do a preg test or anything (as after wedding we are on honeymoon).. and as i dont know when AF is due i wont know anyway!
> 
> My lovely OH says it up to me.
> 
> so is anyone else doing the same? not waiting for one AF? would be nice not to be alone in my decision lol :hugs:
> 
> My doctor did confirm to me that they suggest you wait just due to dating purposes. But, an early scan can date you anyway so it's not a big deal. I say go for it.
> 
> Sorry for your loss and good luck. xxClick to expand...

Amii Louise, you're a bit behind (I don't blame you this is a very long thread!). First Timer is now married and pregnant with a honeymoon baby lol!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi,am just back from a two week break and I hope I can join you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

APRIL, welcome :wave: I am sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope that this cycle brings you a bfp and a very sticky bean! GL :dust:

DESPERADO, of course you are welcome :wave: Totally hope you are seeing a bfp soon. :dust:

CLOBO, how has your weekend begun? Good I hope. My LP is normally 14 days. I have however had a couple times with my irregularly regular cycle where it has been 12 days. Long story short haha:) I DEFINITELY will be on Monday.

I am 13DPO today! We are doing ok not testing, but my wife is getting anxious and she almost has me convinced... but I am holding tight. My temperature is remaining high, however I have seen this before in our 2 yrs of trying so it isn't enough. After the MC I know things could be different so, we wait. We hope to get a bfp soon, but more importantly, before our daughter is 10! :dust: to the thread.


----------



## Clobo

Hi there

*Desperado*, yes of course come and join in!! :hugs:

*MrsMM*, good weekend thanks, been so busy today but very productive around the house and garden!! Have a cheeky cider and then out to the pub for tea!! So, yes when are you going to test then?? Or just wait it out as long as you can?? Yep, symptoms may be a good sign but we all know how much they like to tease us, really hoping yours are genuine!

Well the sun has come out here and ive been so busy today i havent thought about babies at all, had to really think earlier to figure out what cd i am on even!!! :sleep:

xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Clobo ,sounds like u had a lovely weekend :hugs::hugs::hugs:Mrsmm:hugs::hugs::hugs:Keeping all crossed for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## struth

MrsMM - your chart IS looking good. I'm so hopeful for you - am dying to know how this is going to go. 

AFM - I have stopped bleeding after my medical management on the 12th and so I guess we will start BD'ing. I'm still getting positive hpts and so I'm not going to expect anything for a while. :coffee:


----------



## AprilB

Thank you so much Clobo and Mrs.MM for the welcome!

I went from feeling that my symptoms are likely just left over from the mc after reading last night/ this am to tonight feeling like I am pregnant again. I think I always feel more symptoms in the evening. No way to know if it is just wishful thinking or the real thing though. I really want to get pregnant right away because of sibling spacing and for the time of year of the due date, too, which I know is not everyone's thing, but it matters to me. I can be a little type A! I want to keep perspective but I know I will be very disappointed if this cycle is a wash.

Mrs.MM - Are you going to be testing tomorrow? I will be checking to see. I hope you will see a BFP!!


----------



## Desperado167

struth said:


> MrsMM - your chart IS looking good. I'm so hopeful for you - am dying to know how this is going to go.
> 
> AFM - I have stopped bleeding after my medical management on the 12th and so I guess we will start BD'ing. I'm still getting positive hpts and so I'm not going to expect anything for a while. :coffee:

So sorry for your loss,I had to test for nine days after my mc before my hcg was clear from the tests ,thinking of you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope you get your sticky bean soon,xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Desperado - Welcome back :)

Mrs M - your chart looks good. Hope this is it for you :)

Clobo - sounds like you've had a good weekend. I've been the same so far, need to look up my chart to know what CD I am. It's nice not to stress so much. 

Struth - I hope you get -ve tests soon.

April - I hope they are real symptoms.

AFM - I've been using my CBFM and getting high's for the past few days, but I think that's just because it's getting to know me. We've been bd'ing but just for fun, which has been nice. I feel a lot more relaxed this cycle so far :)


----------



## Desperado167

Hi icklepad,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Glad u are feeling more relaxed this cycle,it will def help ,I had highs on my cbfm for nine days wen I got my bfp ,was very frustrating but I did get my bfp so keep going ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

ickle pand said:
 

> xAmiixLouisex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> I had a natural MC 9 days ago and stopped bleeding 2 days ago. Got my negative urine preg test today.
> 
> We BD last night for first time in AGES :blush:
> 
> So - after much research etc i really cant see any reason why waiting for one AF is beneficial? I didnt have a D&C so my lining is still ok, i feel physicaly and mentally ready.... so other than for dating purposes i think im gonna go for it?
> 
> We marry in 4 weeks so i think were going to NTNP - im not going to check OV dates, or chart anything... and then im not going to do a preg test or anything (as after wedding we are on honeymoon).. and as i dont know when AF is due i wont know anyway!
> 
> My lovely OH says it up to me.
> 
> so is anyone else doing the same? not waiting for one AF? would be nice not to be alone in my decision lol :hugs:
> 
> My doctor did confirm to me that they suggest you wait just due to dating purposes. But, an early scan can date you anyway so it's not a big deal. I say go for it.
> 
> Sorry for your loss and good luck. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Amii Louise, you're a bit behind (I don't blame you this is a very long thread!). First Timer is now married and pregnant with a honeymoon baby lol!Click to expand...

LOL - but thanks anyway ;)

just to update you all - im still doing ok and today i heard a clear ringing HB on the home doppler which was lovely. Im very excited about being ten weeks and never thought i wud get even this far. I hope that rather than annoy any of you (i REALLY hope thats not the case so i try not to post on here too much, although im always reading it) i hope this gives u all some hope. Of course im not in the clear yet - but things are looking good. 

I will update you all again if i get safely to the 12 week scan :)

looking forward to some BFPs here soon.... much love to all you ladies xxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

It doesn't annoy me at all! It gives me hope that we'll get our sticky BFP soon too. Please keep posting here now and again so we can keep up to date with your progress :)


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Yes it's really good not to stress!! 

Kas, of course it doesn't annoy us, you do give us hope and of course as our thread starter you have to stay here and cheer us all on LOL!! glad all is ok, exciting that the Doppler works!! Yay! X

Xxx


----------



## AprilB

IcklePand - Thanks for your kind wishes.

Clobo and IcklePand - I am impressed that you are relaxing through trying. Have you figured out any tricks to it or have you just been determined to not obsess?

Desperado - I hope you get a BFP soon! Maybe you will start to notice some differences since implantation would be around now for you.

Since I haven't had AF since my mc and I didn't do anything to find out if or when I ov'd I am constantly looking at the calendar to figure out when I could test or different versions of when my cycle may have started. Did anyone else go through this confusion the first month after? This is a super-long thread - did any of the earlier folks get lucky in the first cycle before an AF? It looks like Firsttimer did?

Firsttimer - Congrats! I started out reading some of your posts at the beginning of the thread and then after awhile skipped to the end since it was such a long one. It is great to see that everything worked out for you. I love to see how things turned out when I read these forums - I wish I saw people's BFPs more often!


----------



## Desperado167

Aprilb,this was my tenth loss and it looks like my cycle will be 39 days long and it's usually 31-33 days ,I know a lot of people just get rite on track but I am usually a bit muddled,if ff is correct and I o last Monday there's no way I will get a bfp as I stopped bd three days before o ,:growlmad:


----------



## struth

Desperado167 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> MrsMM - your chart IS looking good. I'm so hopeful for you - am dying to know how this is going to go.
> 
> AFM - I have stopped bleeding after my medical management on the 12th and so I guess we will start BD'ing. I'm still getting positive hpts and so I'm not going to expect anything for a while. :coffee:
> 
> So sorry for your loss,I had to test for nine days after my mc before my hcg was clear from the tests ,thinking of you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope you get your sticky bean soon,xxxClick to expand...

Thanks Desperado - I'm hoping it won't be too much longer. My temp dropped this morning to a 'normal' pre-O temp for the first time and my hpt lines are getting lighter. It has been 10 days today (I had medical management last Friday) so I'm hoping it will be clear in the next few days but I have heard of ladies who have then for weeks so I'm trying to not gett my hopes up too high.


----------



## struth

firsttimer1 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xAmiixLouisex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> I had a natural MC 9 days ago and stopped bleeding 2 days ago. Got my negative urine preg test today.
> 
> We BD last night for first time in AGES :blush:
> 
> So - after much research etc i really cant see any reason why waiting for one AF is beneficial? I didnt have a D&C so my lining is still ok, i feel physicaly and mentally ready.... so other than for dating purposes i think im gonna go for it?
> 
> We marry in 4 weeks so i think were going to NTNP - im not going to check OV dates, or chart anything... and then im not going to do a preg test or anything (as after wedding we are on honeymoon).. and as i dont know when AF is due i wont know anyway!
> 
> My lovely OH says it up to me.
> 
> so is anyone else doing the same? not waiting for one AF? would be nice not to be alone in my decision lol :hugs:
> 
> My doctor did confirm to me that they suggest you wait just due to dating purposes. But, an early scan can date you anyway so it's not a big deal. I say go for it.
> 
> Sorry for your loss and good luck. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Amii Louise, you're a bit behind (I don't blame you this is a very long thread!). First Timer is now married and pregnant with a honeymoon baby lol!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - but thanks anyway ;)
> 
> just to update you all - im still doing ok and today i heard a clear ringing HB on the home doppler which was lovely. Im very excited about being ten weeks and never thought i wud get even this far. I hope that rather than annoy any of you (i REALLY hope thats not the case so i try not to post on here too much, although im always reading it) i hope this gives u all some hope. Of course im not in the clear yet - but things are looking good.
> 
> I will update you all again if i get safely to the 12 week scan :)
> 
> looking forward to some BFPs here soon.... much love to all you ladies xxxxxClick to expand...

It is lovely hear from you honey and to see how you are getting on. I still stop by on Mid-March Mamas every now and again to catch up and see how you are getting on. I so wish I was still with you all but second best is knowing that you are all doing well and that your bubbas are growing nicely. Keep us posted honey x


----------



## AprilB

Desperado - I am so very sorry to hear that you have suffered so many losses. I can't even imagine what you have gone through. I very much hope that you will be able to have a healthy pregnancy soon.


----------



## Desperado167

AprilB said:


> Desperado - I am so very sorry to hear that you have suffered so many losses. I can't even imagine what you have gone through. I very much hope that you will be able to have a healthy pregnancy soon.

Thank u so much ,I have 4 beautiful kids and have been trying for number 5 for five years now and suffered my ten losses ,I do believe I will get my forever baby one day ,it's wot keeps me going,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mama of 4 n 1

I read the thread every chance I get but I too worry about posting and hard feelings. Not to mention I still cant help but to be terrified about it all. I will be six weeks tomorrow and I have my first scan on the 31st. I keep praying that this time I have a sticky bean and all will be well. I try and not worry but it is so hard. Maybe it will get easier once I hit the second trimester. I hope everyone is doing well and that we get a lot of September BFP's on here. Fx for all....


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya Ladies.

Hope you are all doing well. I'm still alot calmer this cycle - I've been temping and putting in my CBFM results into the FF app on my phone but that's it. No obsessively looking at the temps and seeing what they're doing and it feels good to be "normal". 

I found this site that I thought I'd share with you (I can't remember where I got the link from so sorry if it's already been posted in here) There's lots of emotional support on there and a good page with the statistics of a m/c happening again. https://pregnancyloss.info/


----------



## MrsMM24

CLOBO, we caved :sad1: tested on 8/21 and bfn. We were a little disappointed but some hope lingered because on 8/20 FF changed the OV date and so we weren't that far past OV. We will still test on 8/23 or 8/24 before I whisk wife away on a trip for her bday... FXD Hoping I am not back on my way to [email protected] 

STRUTH, yeah, we had to wait to get neg HPTs as well. At least you are enjoying the BDg! hope that your bfp is coming this cycle :dust:

APRIL, that was the hardest for me, shaking the "feeling" that I was preg, it didn't help that I started to look preg much earlier with this one so I had to wait on that too. Hang in there! :hugs:

ICKLE, BDg for fun :haha: well, at least you are relaxed, relaxed cycles quickly lead to bfps! FXD :dust:

DESPERADO, my cycle seems as if it is going to be longer this time as well... :sad1: I think I am out this month, so I am likely going to be right behind you for next cycle. Hoep you get that bfp! 

MAMA, hope you can relax soon, this IS going to be your sticky bean. STICK Sticky Bean, STICK! :dust:

I am 15DPO (13DPO by FF) Well, it looks confusing&#8230; I mean, on Sunday (DPO14), after inputting my temp, FF changed my OV date. Does this happen often? I mean I am on CD34! Longest cycle ever! I know now, that this is a result of the M/C in July. :sad1: I am feeling like I am totally out of it this month after seeing that. Current SSing: very tired, BLOATED, bbs tingling every now and then, not hungry often, I have felt sick the last few days when I first wake, but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;. Other than that, the weekend was lovely. I hope everyone else is doing better!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies, hope everyone had a great weekend! :wave:

MrsMM - just couldn't wait, huh? :winkwink: That's so strange that FF moved your O date but it could be a good thing in the end since you still have a chance for a :bfp:!! :happydance: Your temps look great!

Well my weekend was nice up until last night when our a/c went out. :growlmad: I do NOT like being hot when I sleep. :devil: Of course I get to work this morning with short deadlines only to find out that the computer system isn't working! :comp: Not a good way to start off the week. As for what's going on in there...just playing the waiting game. Had a little spotting when I went to the bathroom yesterday and today. Nothing much to really speak of. Temps look normal for this timeframe so we'll see if/when I O.


----------



## bastetgrrl

ickle pand said:


> Hiya Ladies.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. I'm still alot calmer this cycle - I've been temping and putting in my CBFM results into the FF app on my phone but that's it. No obsessively looking at the temps and seeing what they're doing and it feels good to be "normal".
> 
> I found this site that I thought I'd share with you (I can't remember where I got the link from so sorry if it's already been posted in here) There's lots of emotional support on there and a good page with the statistics of a m/c happening again. https://pregnancyloss.info/

Glad to hear that you are feeling calmer this cycle. I know that has to really help. :thumbup:


----------



## huntly75

Hope I can join you guys- my intention was to wait a bit after my mc before ttc, but someone may have had other plans!

I naturally mc on July 2 at 6 weeks (my second in a row). Had a second bleed starting July 24 for 6 days (hcg was still at 22 at that point). hcg then back to 0 afterwards. we were waiting to try (following dr rec of 2 cycles) and I was not tracking my cycle, but I have always been very regular, even after the first mc. so.. we thought it was "safe" and bd ONCE without protection 3.5 weeks after second bleed, then I had very obvious signs of ovulation 2-3 days later! I honestly thought my first (second?) af was coming at the time of bd, but then heavy ewm started and I had distinct ov pains. So now.... af has still not arrived and I estimate I'm at 6 dpo right now. 

Feeling very nervous to possibly get preg so quickly after mc. The funny thing is.. I spent so much time charting/tracking for the last two that ended in mc- and this time it was the complete opposite- didn't even know I had ovulated til after it happened! let the wait begin.


----------



## Desperado167

Mrsmm,so sorry for your bfn,:hugs::hugs:I wud love to join you next month but am still hoping u get that bfp,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peteradamelle

Wow, there are 113 pages in this thread! I just had a D&C last Thursday (18th August) and would like to start trying again. My Ob who delivered my first child said it's just a dating thing, the reason they want you to wait one cycle and the Ob who did the D&C (different Obs) said to wait a cycle for dating purposes as well. I'm ready to start TTC again, even though it was only 4 days ago that I had the procedure done. I was 8.5wks along. 

What's the general consensus with trying again before waiting one cycle? 

Thanks!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*MrsMM*, aw mate, thats really wierd about FF although i guess it gives you a few extra days, really hope you get better news this week chick. Bet you are looking forward to going away??

*Huntly*, :wave: so sorry that you have had to go through this more than once. Its good that your cycles are starting again though and I wish you lots of luck with this cycle :dust: i agree with the trying to be more relaxed, thats my plan this cycle too!

*Desperado*, good luck chick, your chart is looking good so far :hugs: you so deserve this.

*Peteradamelle*, most of us on here have tended towards NTNP for the first cycle, mainly because we arent really sure how our cycle after a mc is going to go, also a few of us had retained products that we needed to get rid of before we can try again safely. Go with what you feel, i think that getting back to TTC helps us move on emotionally as well. Hope you are ok, take it nice and easy till you are fully recovered :hugs:

*AFM*, cd 9 and making sure i dont start the :sex: too early, last few times OH has run out of steam when the crucial time comes!! Typical, think he has a 6th sense .... am NOT telling him when Im ovulating this time!! Not temping either this time so hoping ill be able to vaguely tell from the ov pains and the sore boobage!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies hugs dust and hope your all doing well :hugs::hugs:

quick question about pregnancy symptoms, have any of you ever experienced having a bit of an upset tummy???:blush: i know that sounds strange but i feel strange, my tummy feels like something is going on iykwim, i dont feel sick as of yet but i have had to go for a no2(tmi sorry) three times and i feel totaly shattered with a bit of a sore back. Knowing me ill be reading far too much into it and just be coming down with something :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

heavyheart said:


> hi ladies hugs dust and hope your all doing well :hugs::hugs:
> 
> quick question about pregnancy symptoms, have any of you ever experienced having a bit of an upset tummy???:blush: i know that sounds strange but i feel strange, my tummy feels like something is going on iykwim, i dont feel sick as of yet but i have had to go for a no2(tmi sorry) three times and i feel totaly shattered with a bit of a sore back. Knowing me ill be reading far too much into it and just be coming down with something :wacko:

Yes I def did poo more in early preg then I was constipated,:growlmad:Hope it's a bfp hun ,good luck,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

HUNTLY, so sorry for your losses :hugs: welcome to one of the most awesome groups on BnB :wave: Hope you get the news you want to get! GL

PETER, I didn't wait, clearly, but yet my doc didn't recommend or instruct me to so... There is a great mix of ladies in here... GL

CLOBO, you KNOW we are! Sooo very ready to leave for alittle bit. We need to be away. FF just added more time to our dreaded TWW, it has been HARD not to test, more waiting.... GL BDg on time and without tipping off hubby. I hope you catch that egg this cycle!!! FXD :dust:


----------



## alspals13

I am in a very similar position, but a few weeks ahead. I had a blighted ovum 4 weeks 3 days ago. We started trying after 2 weeks when my doc gave the ok. I tested yesterday and got a faint positive and tested again this morning with an obvious negative. I'm gonna test again tomorrow morning, but I am pretty certain it's a chemical pregnancy :( So, I'll be right back with you TTC again is my guess....I hope sometime soon for all of us!!


----------



## c814

Well Im out for this cycle, just tested and its a BFN at 12dpo, my temps arent giving much away at all but just had a feeling it would be negative so wanted to put myself out of misery! Feel pretty upset that its negative as had good timing this cycle but had a good cry and now trying to be positive abuot the future, hopefully next cycle will be a normal 4 week cycle, this was my second 8 week cycle after the mmc.


----------



## ickle pand

Alspals - did you test after your m/c and get a negative? It could be that you had some left over HCG in your system and that's it's only just gone back to normal and that's why you had a faint positive. 

C814 - you're not out until AF shows, 12DPO is still early to test. Good luck!

Mrs M - I'm stalking your chart waiting for todays temp (damn time difference lol!) Hope it's a lovely high one :)

AFM - Still feeling relaxed. Still getting highs on my CBFM but not changing anything because of them, definitely waiting until I get a peak.


----------



## Glowstar

Heavyheart....that was a symptom for me BOTH times.....around implantation...so around 8dpo or slightly before I had the runs which lasted a few days. FX'd for you :kiss:


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

*Glow*, wow chick looks like you are holding onto that little beany, really good news chick :dust:

*MrsMM*, temps still well above the coverline so looking good!! We are all praying for a BFP!!!

*C814*, I agree with Amamnda, 12 dpo is very early so dont give up hope yet, I understand though, its this part of the TWW that the optimism goes right out the window!! :hugs:

*Alspals*, again I agree that it could just be leftover HcG from your mc, yes jump right back on that horse and keep trying, thats all we can do and we WILL get our BFPs!! :hugs:

*Heavy*, aw chick, symptoms are there generally to confuse us i think. Really hope its the start of something good for you :dust:

xxxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM - your chart still looks good!! :happydance:

Alspals - it could still be hcg leftover in your system. I was still at 146 at 4 wks after. Just keep BDing and you'll get a :bfp: in no time!

c814 - I agree with the other ladies, you aren't out until :af: shows up. Hoping that she doesn't and you get a :bfp:

AFM - I'm in a b**chy mood today. I think I'm just being impatient but time feels like it is going too dang slow! Or maybe it's because I'm not getting any. :blush: Need some action!!


----------



## MrsMM24

ALSPALS, so sorry for your losses. I hope you get that bfp very soon. :dust:

C814, I hope you just tested early, FXD!!! :dust:

ICKLE, thanks!! I need some PMA right about now... I hope you get a peak soon, your excitement will lift my spirits. 

CLOBO, keep those prayers coming, thanks! How are you doing? CD10, OV could be near right? GL :dust:

BASTE, thanks! I am trying to dig deep and remain hopeful since FF changed OV date. Go get some action, a practice "shot" :haha: OV should be close for you as well being on CD8... GL :dust:

Sooo... I tested, FRER... BFN! :sad1: 
14DPO, CD34! Longest cycle ever!! Current SS: very tired, BLOATED, no appetite, , but it leaves. I guess I am just waiting now to see if AF ever shows&#8230;.

I have been reading alot on BnB about ladies getting late bfps, so I am thinking that since there is no af, we could still be in the running...

Wondering now if I am still in this chase... :af: temps still lingering highly.... Guess I am still waiting...


----------



## c814

Thanks all that think it might just be too early, I just have a hunch im out and that test backed it up. But guess ill have a better idea from my temp tomorrow

MrsMM24 I just looked at your chart and I think a late bfp is still very much a possibility


----------



## AprilB

Mrs.MM - Any time there is no AF you are still in! I hope it is your cycle!

c814 - Try to stay positive! You might as well enjoy the hopeful part of the tww. Many people's hormones and many types of hpts are not condusive to early testing. GL!

I felt so sure I was pregnant. I felt so many twinges and tugs in my abdomen and continued to have bloating every evening. Even though I didn't have any of that when I had my DS I didn't think it would be from the mc since I got a neg hpt earlier this cycle. It was a strip from early-pregnancy-tests online. Does anyone else use these? Do they work? Anyhow, yesterday I was trying to convince myself that I was maybe having implantation bleeding but today it is def AF. I feel really sad. I know there is no sense in taking it hard but I guess I will be reasonable tomorrow. Going back to work after a long break so I guess maybe that will be a good distraction.

It is funny I feel hopeful and positive whenever I read an older thread on here where someone who is ttc clearly was pg from their signature,a but in real life sometimes I see a pg woman with a toddler and it makes me feel awful.

Thanks for 'listening'. I haven't told anyone in 'real life' anything about this, not even that we are trying. It helps to have an outlet. GL to everyone who is still in this cycle. I hope someone in here gets a BFP soon - it will give us all hope!


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM - thanks hun. Trying to be good since it's only been one week since d&c. We'll see how long that lasts. :blushs: Definitely think that as long as :af: isn't here that you are still in the running. Your chart looks good and we'll be looking for a late :bfp: from you. :dust:

c814 - stay positive! :dust:

AprilB - I haven't heard of those strips. But I'm very sorry to hear that the evil :witch: got you. Getting back to work definitely would be a good distraction at least it has been for me (of course so is this website...hehehe). Stay positive and just think of all the :sex: you'll be doing in a couple of weeks. :happydance: You'll be joining those pg women before too long.


----------



## struth

Aprilb - I agree with what bastetgrrl has said. I found I was going crazy at home and was so glad when I returned to work. I didn't realise how good it would be for me or how much I needed it until I went back. I think being back at work represents normality and from there we can start to move forward. I hope you feel better when you are back at work. So sorry that the evil witch got you x


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*April*, I know exactly what you mean, when i read old threads its really hopeful seeing that ladies that are now pregnant!! Yep, i think most of us are the same, the day the witch visits is always gonna be a bad day but i try ahnd keep my mind occupied and the next day it never seems quite so bad. :hugs:

*MrsMM*, well i usually ovulate about cd 18 so should be next wednesday so gonna start with the :sex: tonight i think, dont wanna tire him out too early as has happened in the past!!! :dohh:

*Struth*, wow 6lb in 9 days, how did you do that?? Ive managed 2lb in a week!!!

xxx


----------



## struth

Clobo said:


> Hiya
> 
> *April*, I know exactly what you mean, when i read old threads its really hopeful seeing that ladies that are now pregnant!! Yep, i think most of us are the same, the day the witch visits is always gonna be a bad day but i try ahnd keep my mind occupied and the next day it never seems quite so bad. :hugs:
> 
> *MrsMM*, well i usually ovulate about cd 18 so should be next wednesday so gonna start with the :sex: tonight i think, dont wanna tire him out too early as has happened in the past!!! :dohh:
> 
> *Struth*, wow 6lb in 9 days, how did you do that?? Ive managed 2lb in a week!!!
> 
> xxx

I think it was mostly water and bloating from pregnancy! I was so, so bloated and my clothes were ridiculously tight (I had muffin tops on all my jeans!). I had medical management 12 days ago and started back on slimming world 9 days ago (I was so hungry when pregnant and ate and ate) and somehow it has just fallen back off. I'm now back to what I was when we found out I was pregnant so i'm going to try and maintain the momentum and keep going. I'm expecting it to get more difficult now though. I'd be more than happy with 2lb this coming week - that is good going. Well done!


----------



## MrsMM24

STRUTH, I totally have a muffin top right now... I mean, if I am not preg, jeez, 4 days now I have had super bloat.... One way or another, I want to get this ball moving....

CLOBO, yes, must not tire him this time! I agree with your plan, couple of times here and there.... GL


----------



## struth

MrsMM - I keep checking your chart and I have everything crossed for you. I still think it looks good (and your symptoms sound familiar too!).


----------



## Clobo

*Struth*, yes i was the same, i havent really done much exercise since my mc and i ate a fair bit too, exercise helps me ovulate too so need to keep going with it!! Want to tone up as well so just done my Wii Fit and burnt off 200 calories (although we are being naughty tonight and having fish and chips!!) Keep going chick, we can do it :bike: :ball: :headspin:

xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Aprilb ,so sorry Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

We just had a major Earthquake where I was evacuated! I work in D.C.!!!!! What else..... no bfp, and an earthquake :sad1:


----------



## struth

Clobo said:


> *Struth*, yes i was the same, i havent really done much exercise since my mc and i ate a fair bit too, exercise helps me ovulate too so need to keep going with it!! Want to tone up as well so just done my Wii Fit and burnt off 200 calories (although we are being naughty tonight and having fish and chips!!) Keep going chick, we can do it :bike: :ball: :headspin:
> 
> xxx

Absolutely! I find once I get into it again it gets a momentum of its own and gets easier. I have been training tonight, am swimming tomorrow night with a friend, and training again on Thursday. I am loving it - when I was pregnant I had lots of spotting and was told to rest. Whilst I was more than happy to do that if it was to help the baby, I did miss my exercise and turned to food in boredom too. 

We'll be yummy (and then mummies) in no time x


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM24 said:


> We just had a major Earthquake where I was evacuated! I work in D.C.!!!!! What else..... no bfp, and an earthquake :sad1:

I'm so glad that you are okay. I thought about you when I heard about the earthquake. :hugs:


----------



## LolaAnn

woah MrsMM24 glad you are okay!!

im so FKN FRUSTRATED!!!!!!!!!!!!
sorry... but im still here no bfp no AF.. ffs. give me a break already. Gonna call the friendly ladies at EPU and see if they will scan me and make sure everything is okay cos I have some weird feelings in my stomach lol but I think it's constipation, but still, this is so unfair :( knowing that my BFP is at leaaaaaaast a month a way at minimum. sigh.


----------



## struth

MrsMM24 said:


> We just had a major Earthquake where I was evacuated! I work in D.C.!!!!! What else..... no bfp, and an earthquake :sad1:

Have seen it on the news MrsMM24 - hope you are all ok?


----------



## struth

LolaAnn - I feel for you. How frustrating. I've just been looking at your chart. Are your temps still in the post O range? Were you ill around the time that FF says you O'd? I'm jjst wondering whether FF is wrong and that you O'd later than FF thinks? :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs M - that must've been so scary! Still stalking your chart. No spike and no drop either yet so you're still in limbo. Hopefully this is good news though!

Lola - that's so strange. I hope you find out what's going on soon.

AFM - nothing much happening TTC-wise. No peak yet but it's still very early for me to O. I've found a new obsession to get my mind off TTC. I really want to use cloth nappies when I do eventually have a baby, so I've been spending hours researching all the different kinds, looking at all the cute designs etc etc :) I'm having to stop myself from buying some lol! 

Oh that and I want to babywear, so I've been looking into different types of slings/wraps etc. DH thought it was stupid and didn't see the point until I showed him the camouflage one I'd found. He's an army cadet instructor in his spare time so he's got plans to wear it with his uniform - daft sod! I haven't told him about the camouflage nappies that I've found yet, but I'm going to get one to bring him round to the idea of not using disposables. 

Does anyone else do stuff like this to take their mind off of TTC?


----------



## MrsMM24

BASTE and STRUTH, it was definitely scary, especially on the EAST coast where we don't get this kind of weather and where the last time we shook it was terrorists. It doesn't help that the Hurricane is threatening to hit us in a couple of days....

ICKLE, I am definitely in limbo. Looking alot like I won't have anywhere near a proper cycle after that M/C :sad1: As if my irregularly regular cycles aren't enough. I was wondering for a minute if I was a "slow" riser, then FF changed, then wondring if I was a triphasic, now I am just in limbo.... We are going to test first thing in the AM before we fly out and if that's a bfn, then I am going to try to get in to see the doc when we return... 

*AFM* Ladies...15DPO, CD36! Current SS: Tired, BLOATED feeling heavy and clothes not fitting, feel wet but not much CM. Temp crept up a tiny bit this morning. Staying pretty persistent and above coverline. We leave for vacay tomorrow early, so I will test then, FXD! 16DPO!
Check out my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM - I bet! I need to contact my family on the east coast to make sure they are all okay. Definitely scary! I work with a lot of people (fed gov't) in DC and they were all very scared and surprised by this. :saywhat:

Chart still looks great! GL on the next test and lots of sticky dust. :dust: Hope you have a wonderful trip with your wife. :happydance:

ickle - I had bought stuff and was given stuff when we got pregnant and now it all sits in the spare bedroom (hopefully a nursey one day) with the door closed because it hurts too much to sit it. I keep getting baby magazines in the mail. The worst part is I can figure out how to turn off the email that sends me weekly updates about how far along I would be. :cry: But we all have our ways of keeping our minds busy from ttcing. For me it's either my job (busy time of the year) or working out. Nothing baby related at this point. I did that before and got burned so now I'm backing off. Oh yeah, this website helps keep me busy too. :thumbup:

AFM - another day another dollar. :haha: Finally talked the DH into being bad and not waiting so we will be :sex: sometime this week. Of course he complains asking what happened to the "outfits" that I was wearing in the beginning to keep it interesting. Guess I need to put more effort into this again. :blush:


----------



## Clobo

*MrsMM*, chick I hope all is ok with you?? Bad about the tremours, I hope they have stopped now and not caused too much damage?? Witch still not arrived so thats good news!!

*Amanda*, hiya, im cd 11 and expecting to ovulate next wednesday so gonna try and :sex: every other night from tonight!! Hee hee that is a funny thing to do to keep your mind off babies, research baby stuff!! I can see your logic though, i come on here to "get it out of my system" and try not to think about it the rest of the day!! Bless, camouflage sling that is soooo cute!!

*Struth*, :rofl: i like it Yummy then Mummy!! Thats a great plan and a lovely way of putting it!! I went swimming tonight and having soup and ryvita (with some blue cheese while i can!) for tea so hopefully another couple of pounds off next week!!

*Lola*, did you try the EPU?? It must really be frustrating, I thin it might be worth temping again in case you didnt ovulate yet and are just having a long cycle?? :hugs:

xxx


----------



## LolaAnn

gah didnt try epu yet. CD50 today!!!
will be temping again but hey..... I'll keep you guys updated x


----------



## ickle pand

I'm sorry you're going through this Lola. Your chart says you're one CD48. I know its only 2 days but being in the 40's sounds better lol xx


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - nothing much to report really other than I have just done an hpt and I have a real squinter - so much so that if I was trying to work out if I was pregnant I would probably not see/believe it and I would have to go and buy another test. So..... I'm hoping that tomorrow will be negative - that will be 2 weeks since my medical management and round about what the nurse said. 

I guess I will still have some hcg in my blood even then though as my tests are only 20miu but at least I know we are heading in the right direction. I started opking a couple of days ago so I have all bases covered!! 

Clobo - keep going hon! I went swimming last night too! Weigh day today - am just about to get on the scales. I hope they are kind.

MrsMM - still stalking that chart of yours. I hope you get your bfp soon. Have a great trip. 

Bastet - love that you talked your OH into being bad. We are being bad too! Let's hope that badness ends up being good (if you know what I mean!). Oh and I am with you on those emails. Note to self: next time do not sign up for them as you can never get rid of them. They are reminders just when you don't want them, aren't they?


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Good luck *Lola*, lets see what those temps bring for you :dust:

*Struth*, stupid HPTs, they are evil generally i think. Its good that your levels are coming down quickly, means your body is getting back to normal more quickly. Hope you lost some more, swimming is nice xercise isnt it, im giong again saturday morning!!

I started the :ninja: style :sex: last night, not telling OH when im ovulating or suddenly he'll be "tired", "busy" or get stage fright!! Bless him!!!!

xxxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Clobo - Woo hoo :happydance: Catch that eggie! I wish I could keep my DH in the dark and just have :sex: but since we pretty much keep it on the every other day routine he knows what I'm trying to do. :blush:

Struth - hopefully your levels get back to zero real soon. I wish that mine would have. :dohh: I'm sure you'll have much better luck than me. :thumbup:

AFM - tried to get DH to :sex: last night but he was too stressed out about work stuff. I even dressed up for him!! :shrug: Guess we'll try again tonight.


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi girls, could I possibly join you?

I am NTNP this month after a chemical last month. I was fortunate enough to get a BFP on my very first try, but not fortunate enough for it to stick.

The doctor did a pg test as did I and they were both negative, so she said I was ok to continue as normal. AF arrived on the date she was due to (no more early tests for me) so I am hoping that I will ovulate as normal.

It is encouraging to see so many people that have managed to get pregnant after a mc and to be so far along. Lots of love and luck to them all and lots of baby dust to the rest of us.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Joey*, welcome, wow that didnt take you long chick!! Hopefully it will happen for you just as quickly again!! :hugs:

*Bastet*, i think my OH will realise its about the right time too really but hey ho, i think talking about it puts him off so im keeping quiet!! Good luck, hope the dress up works, im going to try that tomorrow night!!

xxx


----------



## debzie

Hello all I am back

Spent all day today catching up and washing after a lovely family holiday in ibiza.

Welcome newbies and sorry the witch got many of you just after I left.

AFM decided not to temp whilst on hols and chill out it was so nice. Opkd until I ran out of them but they were getting darker so I think based on my usual symptoms and cm I am around 11-12 dpo today I think? It is strange not knowing after months of temping.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Clobo said:


> *Bastet*, i think my OH will realise its about the right time too really but hey ho, i think talking about it puts him off so im keeping quiet!! Good luck, hope the dress up works, im going to try that tomorrow night!!
> 
> xxx

Yeah, it's like they start thinking it's work or something. :coffee: Which is kinda funny considering they are getting a lot of action so don't know why they are complaining. :shrug: Probably didn't help the time that I made him when he was sick. :blush:

GL with dressing up tomorrow. I do think that it helps that and different locations seem to do the trick. :thumbup:


----------



## Cocotte

Well I'm going to jump in here. Its been 5 weeks since my m/c, and I'm on CD4 today. I actually still got a very very very faint + on my pg test this morning, but my hCG has been taking _forever_ to go down (it was 167 a week ago, and if I don't get a negative test in the next few days I'll go in again next week to see what my numbers are). This is my first post m/c AF and it is a lot heavier than usual. I'm really hoping that I will ovulate like normal this cycle, and desperately hoping to catch the egg.


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Debzie* :wave: aw chick, im trying the not temping and no OPKs this month and i agree its wierd not knowing where you are! Hopefully this is your lucky cycle :dust:

Hi *Cocotte*, really sorry for your loss, glad you are back TTC again though, hope your period stops soon, hopefully its just your body having a spring clean before you make your little bean!

*Bastet*, sometimes i want to scream "all the things that Ive had to go through and the worst you have to do is have sex with your wife" but i have a feeling that wont get me anywhere!! Good luck with pinning yours down too!! 

xxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Clobo said:


> Hi *Debzie* :wave: aw chick, im trying the not temping and no OPKs this month and i agree its wierd not knowing where you are! Hopefully this is your lucky cycle :dust:
> 
> Hi *Cocotte*, really sorry for your loss, glad you are back TTC again though, hope your period stops soon, hopefully its just your body having a spring clean before you make your little bean!
> 
> *Bastet*, sometimes i want to scream "all the things that Ive had to go through and the worst you have to do is have sex with your wife" but i have a feeling that wont get me anywhere!! Good luck with pinning yours down too!!
> 
> xxx

AMEN to that!! :thumbup: I've said things like that to him and he just jokes with me saying he has the tough part. Whatever...:haha:


----------



## c814

Morning girlies, well I had got my hopes up after my af didnt arrive yesterday even with my bfn at 12dpo I thought that I was pg as i was late according to what my lp normally is. But it looks like af is here although my body is trying to torment that little bit more with it being spotting it must have just been giving me false hope not arriving yesterday when it was due, I really thought I might be pregnant after that, feel silly now. Not really sure why by lp has increased by one day this cycle as thats not normally meant to change and I know for definate when I ovulated as my chart shows a clear ovulation pattern! Just have to hope next cycle goes back to the normal 4 week cycle, I dont want another 8 week cycle. That was my second 8 week cycle since the mmc.

Trying to be positive though, it gives me a bit longer to lose some weight and get some money saved... Lol if i dont try be positive ill just cry again


----------



## ozzi

Hi ladies, I have just got my BFP after our m/c last month. Still early days and not sure if I should be excited or freaked out.. so currently going for a bit of both :wacko: Not telling anyone until we get to the magic 2nd trimester, but wanted to share with you ladies xx


----------



## joeybrooks

ozzi said:


> Hi ladies, I have just got my BFP after our m/c last month. Still early days and not sure if I should be excited or freaked out.. so currently going for a bit of both :wacko: Not telling anyone until we get to the magic 2nd trimester, but wanted to share with you ladies xx

Fantastic honey, I will share a mixture of excitement and hope and prayers with you!!!! You have given me some hope, thank you. 

I hope you have a super sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months xoxoxox


----------



## LolaAnn

ohhh ozzi congrats honey!
well ..... I had heaps of EWCM this morning and I had O pain yesterday! I wonder if I'm ovulating. Either way.. DTD yesterday and will do it tonight and keep on our never ending waiting lol!!! xx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Lola, ooh chick, this is what happens to me when im not on the clomid ... yes get some :sex: in and hopefully there will be an eggy for you to catch soon!!!

xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Ozzi - congratulations! So happy for you :) Just enjoy being pregnant. Worrying doesn't make any difference.

Clobo and Bastet - what is it with men?? They moan if they don't get it enough and they moan when they get it on a silver platter one week a cycle lol!

C814 - sorry it looks like the witch has got you. Hopefully your next cycle will be more normal.

Lola - I hope that this is your proper O this time and that you've caught the eggy.

AFM - nothing major happening, still no peaks on the CBFM but I don't usually O before CD18 anyway. I'm still enjoying being more relaxed this time and my cloth nappy obsession. As soon as I get my BFP, I'm going to buy one - they're just too cute :) 

Going out tomorrow night to see Jimmy Carr with DH. I bought him tickets for our anniversary as it was our first and I thought it was pretty close to paper. It'll be nice to do something to celebrate since our actual anniversary was so sad.


----------



## bastetgrrl

c814 said:


> Morning girlies, well I had got my hopes up after my af didnt arrive yesterday even with my bfn at 12dpo I thought that I was pg as i was late according to what my lp normally is. But it looks like af is here although my body is trying to torment that little bit more with it being spotting it must have just been giving me false hope not arriving yesterday when it was due, I really thought I might be pregnant after that, feel silly now. Not really sure why by lp has increased by one day this cycle as thats not normally meant to change and I know for definate when I ovulated as my chart shows a clear ovulation pattern! Just have to hope next cycle goes back to the normal 4 week cycle, I dont want another 8 week cycle. That was my second 8 week cycle since the mmc.
> 
> Trying to be positive though, it gives me a bit longer to lose some weight and get some money saved... Lol if i dont try be positive ill just cry again

Oh hun I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you and is messing with you like this. She just needs to make up her mind. :nope:

I know how you feel about messed up cycles. My cycles before we conceived were irregular (long) so now I don't know what to expect. :dohh:


----------



## Cocotte

Congratulations *Ozzi*! 

I finally got a negative pregnancy test this morning (after 5 weeks and 4 days of AF!). Fingers crossed to O on time!


----------



## c814

bastetgrrl said:


> c814 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girlies, well I had got my hopes up after my af didnt arrive yesterday even with my bfn at 12dpo I thought that I was pg as i was late according to what my lp normally is. But it looks like af is here although my body is trying to torment that little bit more with it being spotting it must have just been giving me false hope not arriving yesterday when it was due, I really thought I might be pregnant after that, feel silly now. Not really sure why by lp has increased by one day this cycle as thats not normally meant to change and I know for definate when I ovulated as my chart shows a clear ovulation pattern! Just have to hope next cycle goes back to the normal 4 week cycle, I dont want another 8 week cycle. That was my second 8 week cycle since the mmc.
> 
> Trying to be positive though, it gives me a bit longer to lose some weight and get some money saved... Lol if i dont try be positive ill just cry again
> 
> Oh hun I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you and is messing with you like this. She just needs to make up her mind. :nope:
> 
> I know how you feel about messed up cycles. My cycles before we conceived were irregular (long) so now I don't know what to expect. :dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks she's still confusing me, there stuff there when I wipe but nothing on the pad. Whats going on??

Hope it doesnt mess your cycles up


----------



## bastetgrrl

Ozzi - Congrats! :happydance: Did you have :af: between at all? Hope not because I love hearing success stories! :happydance:

Lola - Get busy girlie. Definitely sounds promising! :sex: :sex:

ickle - I know, right?! :dohh: They don't make any sense. Have a great time tomorrow night! You deserve it! :thumbup:

AFM - We :sex: last night! WOO HOO! First time since d&c. He was scared but everything worked out just fine. LOL Let's hope my body gets back on track and I O soon.


----------



## ozzi

bastetgrrl said:


> Ozzi - Congrats! :happydance: Did you have :af: between at all? Hope not because I love hearing success stories! :happydance:

Thanks everyone :flower:
basketgirl- I had no AF in between m/c and BFP.
Had a blood test last week with HCG less than 2, and got a BFP a week later. POAS this morning and the line was still faint, but I guess I'm only 4 weeks ish. 
Just wanted you guys to know as you've been a great support ove the past month :hugs: Will keep you guys posted :thumbup: xx


----------



## bastetgrrl

WOO HOO! :happydance: That's awesome news! So happy for you.


----------



## debzie

Big congratulations ozzi.

I'm feeling disheartened this morning af type cramps and temp drop so did not test. Oh well.


----------



## Desperado167

Af arrived for me yesterday :cry::cry::cry:,hope everyone else is ok.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## debzie

So sorry desperardo looks like it might be me the witch gets next. x


----------



## Desperado167

debzie said:


> So sorry desperardo looks like it might be me the witch gets next. x

Hope not Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## debzie

Will keep you posted. x


----------



## Kanga86

Hey everyone, I feel ready to join u in here after a very long mc. I found out I lost my bean on the 20th June at a scan at 11weeks. I mc'ed naturally on 30th June and continued to bleed through the whole of July and most of this month. I still had a positive hpt last week and my levels were at 27, and a scan on Monday shown some tissue remaining. Finally the epu started listening to me and I had a dnc yesterday afternoon.

So sorry for all ur losses :hugs: but I hope u all get ur bfp's soon and so sorry for the ones who had the witch arrive!! 

Debzie I can't believe ur no ur second cycle and we had our mmc on the same day!! I really hope the witch stays away. 

Bastetgirl glad to hear ur getting back to normal and I hope ov isn't too far away! 

Xx


----------



## debzie

Hi there kanga gosh you have been through it. Following my first mmc it took 8 weeks for my hcg to go back below 5 as the mmc did not work and I had retained tissue. Was luckier this time. Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle hun. If the witch gets me we may be cycle buddies. X


----------



## Kanga86

Thank u debzie, it has been the longest 10 weeks of my life!! I really do hope the witch stays away and I will be following u with a bfp soon xx


----------



## debzie

Thanks back at you kanga. See what tomorrow brings. x


----------



## Clobo

Hi all :wave: 

How is everyone?? 

Mrsmm, can't wait to hear if you have any news, hope you are having a lovely trip??

Amanda, Struth, think we are all similar cd, I'm just having lots of :sex: and waiting to ov!!

:dust:


----------



## debzie

Hi clobo looks like I am out this month another temp drop this morning so just waiting on the witch. Think she will arrive some time today. Least my last miscarriage did not alter my cycle too much. Good luck with the bding.


----------



## BooboosMoMee

Hi Everyone! I am new to posting.. I have been reading all of these blogs for weeks now and decided to join in. I just miscarried August 1st naturally... I should have been almost 10 weeks but found out the baby had stopped growing at 6. It was the longest and most difficult week of my life.. between the spotting cramping and three ultrasound just waiting to find something out :( We had got pregnant the first time trying while I was still breastfeeding my 10 month old son. I am very eager to try again. I have the clearblue easy fertility monitor that I have been using. Although I am on cd28 now and it went from cd9-18 days low...1cd9-27 days high...and now today on day 28 its back to low. I had cramping around day 17 again (what i felt when we concieved in June) but no positive ovulation test. I looked back on my previous test strips and about 3 of them have the same color lines but they are very faint. I'm hoping it just didn't detect it and still hoping for my BFP. I usually have a 31-35 day cycle. But since I had been breastfeeding since last September I've only had a few periods here and there. I've heard it can take up to 6-8 weeks to get your period after a mc. Anyone get pregnant directly after their MC? Thanks for listening :) ~ Brianna


----------



## Desperado167

debzie said:


> Hi clobo looks like I am out this month another temp drop this morning so just waiting on the witch. Think she will arrive some time today. Least my last miscarriage did not alter my cycle too much. Good luck with the bding.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brianna ,so sorry for your loss ,I also had a loss on my last cycle and af appeared a few days ago ,it was 3 days later than my usual cycle and yes u can get pregnant rite away ESP since u are more fertile after a loss ,good luck huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## struth

Clobo said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Mrsmm, can't wait to hear if you have any news, hope you are having a lovely trip??
> 
> Amanda, Struth, think we are all similar cd, I'm just having lots of :sex: and waiting to ov!!
> 
> :dust:

Hey Clobo - I hadn't noticed that we were similar in our cycle! I'm waiting to O too but it could come at any time. My cycles have been all over the place since coming off the pill last year (55, 29, 89, and then I got pregnant after O'ing on cd16) and then with the mc, it could come at any time. 

When are you expecting yours? Any day?

I checked MrsMM's chart yesterday - temp still high but no bfp (that I could see). I have my FX'd for her!


----------



## Desperado167

Mrsmm24, hope u are safe and sound ,thinking of you both,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie and Desperado - sorry the witch got you both. 

Kanga and Brianna - Sorry you have to join us but hope we can help you :)

Clobo - yeah we're all about the same place. Hopefully we all ov soon!

AFM - Nothing major to report yet. Had some creamy CM today but no peak yet so not reading too much into it, although my temp has dipped too. We're BDing plenty, but just for fun lol!


----------



## debzie

Welcome booboos so sorry for your loss.

Needs some advice Ladies the witch it teasing me warning tmi. Just beforw lunch passed a clot with pink ewcm then some really light bleeding now nothing. Do i have devided to put in spotting in ff is that right or light flow? Am confused. When I read through ff says full flow which i do not have. Thanks in advance. X


----------



## Desperado167

ickle pand said:


> Debzie and Desperado - sorry the witch got you both.
> 
> Kanga and Brianna - Sorry you have to join us but hope we can help you :)
> 
> Clobo - yeah we're all about the same place. Hopefully we all ov soon!
> 
> AFM - Nothing major to report yet. Had some creamy CM today but no peak yet so not reading too much into it, although my temp has dipped too. We're BDing plenty, but just for fun lol!

Keep up with the bd,hope u catch that eggy huni,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

debzie said:


> Welcome booboos so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Needs some advice Ladies the witch it teasing me warning tmi. Just beforw lunch passed a clot with pink ewcm then some really light bleeding now nothing. Do i have devided to put in spotting in ff is that right or light flow? Am confused. When I read through ff says full flow which i do not have. Thanks in advance. X

 I would go with the light bleeding and u can always change it ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Oooo exciting! I just got a peak on my CBFM. Not sure how it works with PCOS - if you get multiple peaks or just lots of highs beforehand. Will have to look into that more. Hope I can get DH in the mood for a quickie before work lol!


----------



## Desperado167

ickle pand said:


> Oooo exciting! I just got a peak on my CBFM. Not sure how it works with PCOS - if you get multiple peaks or just lots of highs beforehand. Will have to look into that more. Hope I can get DH in the mood for a quickie before work lol!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LolaAnn

good luck ovulating ladies ;)

nothing here, not worried yet just taking it easy x


----------



## debzie

Good luck ickle.

The witch has arrived full fliw so counting today as cd1 need fate to intervene with this cycle oh woeks waway during the week and I am now set to ov on a Wednesday arghhhh.


----------



## ickle pand

When does he leave for work Debzie? Sunday night or Monday morning? Either way, try and jump him just before he goes and hopefully you'll catch the egg. The intercourse timer on FF counts from O-3 to O+1 so you should be fine.


----------



## debzie

He goes on a Sunday evening was thinking if I jump on him before he goes I may have some hope. X


----------



## struth

Debzie - Sounds like a plan! Bring on Sunday pm BD'ing!!!

Ickle pand - bring on that super strong O!!!

AFM - nothing to report. Still waiting for O :coffee:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Happy Monday ladies. :wave:

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.

Nothing to report here just waiting for O. :juggle:


----------



## MommahSarah

started testing for oh on day 10 and it was light but not too light but then every single one got lighter. so i either missed my oh or didnt get to oh this month. which doesnt make sence since i have a 30 day cycle i should o around the 14th. so we did bd any ways but not getting my hopes up this month


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

Start Ovulation on Saturday. BDing Friday, Saturday, and Sunday...
Hoping for a BFP.....Straight after m/c(hoping this one will stick/ two m/cs :( ..Don't want anymore)


----------



## ickle pand

Bastet - any ov signs yet?

Sarah - have your cycles been normal since the m/c? It could be that you'll o later while things are settling down. 

Babymaybeplz - good luck for the weekend!

Afm - Got another peak today :) Must read up about what normal results are. Temp has risen a little bit so hopefully I'll o in the next day of two. 

I very nearly told DH about the peak last night but I decided just to leave it. I was a little bit cocky last night, decided we were going to BD when we went to bed and put it in my chart before we got there lol!


----------



## struth

Mommahsarah - what was your last cycle like? Did you O then? And when is AF due?

Babymaybeplz - sounds like you have covered your O! Do you mind me asking how soon after your mc that your O'd. I'm on cd19 and waiting for O - I just wondered what your cycle has been like after your mc?

Ickle Pand - :rofl: I like the confidence!!! he he


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

Welcome newbies, so sorry that so many of us have to come here, but its a lovely group and we have had some BFPs already so we need some more!! :flower:

*Amanda*, ive been keeping Ov a secret from OH too, i just told him that i have no idea when it will be so we need to just :sex: every other day. Id like to do more but FS said every other day is fine and also if we do it too much then OH gets worn out!!!!

*Bastet*, hope you Ov soon chick, looks like you, me, Amanda and Struth will all be in the TWW at around the same time!! Surely one of us has to have a BFP??!!!

*Debzie*, so sorry for the witch chick, if you do it saturday and sunday the sperm can live up to 5 days so you will still be in with a chance :hugs:

*MrsMM*, are you back from your trip yet? Hope you had a lovely time, would be lush if you had good news for us but we all here for you whatever the outcome :dust:

xxx


----------



## struth

Hmm... I wouldn't hold you breathe with me being in the 2ww any day soon. I have a feeling I'm in it for the long haul what with my previous irregular cycles and then my mc. I will keep some hope - it would be good to go through it together - but I don't want to get too hopeful or I will then be disappointed if it doesn't happen for another few weeks! x


----------



## debzie

hold in there struth, I ovulated just a week later than normal my miscarriage cycle and was still getting faint positives just a few days beforehand so there is hope for you. fingers crossed and I will be chart stalking.


----------



## bastetgrrl

ickle - yeah but trying not to read into it too much since my cycles are so long and irregular so don't wanna get excited that I'm gonna O. Just keep on :sex: every other day and hope for the best. :winkwink:

Woo hoo come on O :happydance: Loving the confidence!

Clobo - gosh I hope you are right but it may be awhile for me. But I definitely hope that I can join you in the 2WW soon.


----------



## struth

bastetgrrl said:


> ickle - yeah but trying not to read into it too much since my cycles are so long and irregular so don't wanna get excited that I'm gonna O. Just keep on :sex: every other day and hope for the best. :winkwink:
> 
> Woo hoo come on O :happydance: Loving the confidence!
> 
> Clobo - gosh I hope you are right but it may be awhile for me. But I definitely hope that I can join you in the 2WW soon.

Seems like we are in the same limbo boat x


----------



## MrsMM24

Well Lovely Ladies, I am back! We had a wonderful time, not good enough, as no bfp before we left :sad1: however, af was nice enough not to show on our trip and not until this morning, after returning last night.

We are moving on to Sept. My cycle seems to be back in tact. My chart is in my siggy so feel free to stalk away and follow us on the egg chase again. I hope everyone is doing well.

So sorry for the losses I wasn't here for :hugs: and I hope that we will get a bfp soon. 
Welcome :wave: to the new ladies, sorry that youo are having to join, but you will not find a better group of women to chat with and talk you through.
CONGRATS :happydance: to those that received their bfps in my absence.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to those that are still in this chase, about to start the chase, and those that are in the most terrible TWW!


----------



## debzie

Hi Mrsmm so glad you had a good time and so sorry the witch got you. Heres to rhe countdiwn to ovulation. Good luck. X


----------



## mom2b1110

Hi ladies! I had MC last August 4, i didn't have D&C since I naturally passed my LO. My DH and I were so devastated, we were trying to get pregnant almost for 2 years and when we found out we were expecting, we were so happy.

Did my follow up with my OB and HPT was already negative. We decided to try again not even waiting for my next AF to come. I started using OPKs again and had a positive OPK on CD 15 & 16. But I'm not that hopeful since we only did the BD on CD 16 & 17 since we were both working on CD 15 and we went for a 4 day river rafting vacation in the Grand Canyon. We were about to cancel the vacation when we found out we were expecting but unfortunately we lost our baby. We decided to just go through the vacation and just have fun. 

I'm waiting for AF to arrive, this is the first time that I'm actually half happy to have AF. Half happy since I'll know that my body is bouncing back from the MC. I caved in and did a pregnancy test, I'm 11DPO and it was BFN. 

Hope I can join you ladies and hopefully we'll get our BFP soon and hopefully it will be a sticky bean this time. 

Tons of baby and sticky dusts to all!


----------



## kmp

Hello, very sad to be in this position, but happy to find this thread. I got my BFP on Aug 19 and started mc on Sunday (aug 28). To go from being the happiest person in the world, to extreme pain and fear and knowing inside something isn't right in such a short time frame is exhausting to say the least! I started reading the posts from when the thread started and it made me feel better instantly. I haven't had my official follow up visit with dr yet so I wasn't sure when one could ttc after a mc and was excited to see that some who mc'd when the thread started in May are now halfway thru their pregnancy. My HCG was only 15 yesterday so I am thinking my mc will be short and can ttc asap. Not sure what to think in terms of what CD I am on, any help? Turned on my cbfm yesterday. Sorry for the long post, I guess I have a lot to get out..


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry for both of your losses. We understand how you're feeling and hopefully we can help you through this. 

Kmp - CD1 is the day you started to miscarry or the day you had a d&c if you had one. Your cycle might be all over the place for a few months though. Especially if your HCG levels take a while to drop. 

Mom2be - for me the first AF was bittersweet but it is reassuring to know that things are working as they should. Plus you know you're testing negative now so any positive will be a real one. 

Mrs M - sounds like you and your wife had a lovely time. Sorry that the witch got you but hopefully you'll have more luck next cycle. 

AFM - looks like I O'd or am just about to. My CBFM went down to a high this morning and my temp is going up. DH still doesn't have a clue that it's mating season ;) and I think we're both feeling happier than last cycle. Being less stressed has got to be a good thing. Hoping to get my crosshairs soon so I can start the big countdown. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*MrsMM*, aw no chick so sorry to hear the witch got you, we were all willing her away from you :hugs: yes new cycle and hopefully September will be a month of good news for lots of us!!

*Amanda*, yay on the ovulation, wow look at all that :sex: you must have some stamina!!

*Newbies*, welcome and sorry for your losses, it does get easier with time and getting back to TTC really does help you to cope :hugs:

*AFM*, well i wish i had been temping this month, cd 18 today which is when i seem to ovulate on the clomid cd2-6 but not got the sore boobies yet and my ovaries deffo arent as big as last time, although maybe last time was the first time id taken it in a while so maybe my body has gotton used to it again?? Argh, really hope i ovulate soon, might do a sneaky OPK later and see what the line is doing!! Other than that we are :sex: every other day and hoping for the best!!

xxxx


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey all, I am in the 2WW again.

Last month I was very excited to be in the 2WW as it was my very first time, all of the things I was experienced were so new to me and I hadnt a clue if I was imagining them or not!

After I got my BFP, I realised that I wasnt imagining them.

It is kinda weird, when I got the BFP, I thought of all the lovely ladies I had met on here, some who had struggled for months/years, others that had had heartbreaking losses and I felt like I didnt deserve it. Who was I to just walk in and get my BFP the first month.

I know it is a silly way to think, what is meant to be is meant to be, but it was the thought that went through my mind. When I got the BFP, it felt weird and I just couldnt picture myself being a mum, even though I was trying and really wanted it.

I read a post on here a week or so ago about picturing yourself with a baby and a girl said that she was able to really really do it for the first time. It got me thinking, and i struggled to think of myself with a baby in my arms. I lay every night and tried to picture a baby in our lives, in our house and in our arms - but I really couldnt.

However, about 3 or 4 nights ago I was lying thinking and it happened. I pictured myself in my living room, I was wearing black bottoms and a white vest top. I had a towel over my shoulder and the Baby with it's head on the towel on my shoulder. It was a little girl. It was so vivid!!!! I got goosebumps and there were tears in my eyes. It all happened in a split second but from not being able to picture it, despite trying to, to seeing it such detail was amazing.

I will be honest and say that the first BFP was a weird one, I felt I didnt deserve it and to an extent, that it was too soon. However, I can truly say that I really feel prepared for it now, I want that BFP and now that I have seen it, it feels like it really could happen.

I'm probably just being silly, but it really felt like something changed.


----------



## MrsMM24

DEBZIE, yeah, despite the disappointing news prior to the trip, it was a very good trip.

MOM2B, :wave: welcome, as bittersweet as that sounds. Sorry for your loss :hugs: we totally know where you are and know that this thread is a blessing for those that are placed in this situation.

KMP, :wave: welcome, as I mentioned, it is of course bittersweet, but you will not find a more supportive group of women. :hugs: Sorry for your loss.

ICKLE, YAY! for OV! It's probably better bd: ) since DH is clueless, enjoy!! :haha: :dust:

CLOBO, I hope that you OV soon! FXD. Seems like we will be getting our bfps in Sept!! :dust:

JOEY, Ugh! I know that the TWW is the worst. GL, FXD!!! :dust:

*AFM* Ladies...CD2! Back in this egg chase again. We are fully ready. During relaxing times this past week, we chatted, fine-tweaked our plans and are ready to get this Sept bfp. Even got a new BBT-T so be certain. We are going to do more CM monitoring as well. Between temping, charting, CM checks, and more &#8220;donations&#8221; we are confident that this IS going to be IT!!! I have a thread for Sept testers that is picking up, my Aug testing thread had a high percentage of bfps, I am going to keep it going, in hopes of adding my name to the list!

Follow my chart below&#8230;

:dust: :dust: :dust to the Thread!!!!!


----------



## kmp

Thanks girls! I almost feel abnormal in how eager I am to try right away. I was extremely heartbroken when the mc began and through all the pain (it was natural), but even though that was only sunday/monday I am feeling totally fine now and I feel like my body is back to normal. I am sooo worried that the dr will tell me at the follow up that I have to wait. DH will be with me and I know i won't be able to convince him to go against the drs orders. The mc was sunday/monday and my blood work monday said my hcg was only 15 and today (wednesday) I am just about done bleeding. There should be no reason to wait right?

Joeybrooks sorry for your loss and glad to hear you are now able to picture your bright future as a mom. It sounds like we are in the same situation. I too came off bc in June, had my last period July 20, and got pregnant in my first month ttc. I mc at 5weeks+5days. I felt a little strange with the early success too especially since I am 31 and was on bc for quite a while. I am soooo ready to be a mom though!!!!


----------



## struth

Hey ladies :wave: and hello to the new ladies :wave: So sorry for your losses - but you have found the right thread x

MrsMM - sorry that the :witch: got you. We must kidnap her next cycle! I hope Sept is your month x

Joey - glad to hear that you can see your vision. Let's hope that it now happens for you and you get to hold your LO in a few months time x

Clobo - I hope that you do/have O'd! Are you taking Clomid this cycle? Did you do the opk?

AFM - still waiting :paper: my temps are now in a more pre-O range so I guess it is just a matter of time. I'm getting a little bit impatient so this better not be another 89 day cycle...


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - did you do an OPK? Hope you get some ov symptoms soon so you know what's happening.

Mrs M - it sounds like you've got a good plan for this cycle. Good luck!

KMP - for me I don't think I'll be able to fully get over the m/c until I'm pregnant again so you're not alone. 

Struth - Hope you O soon!

AFM - Looks like I'm 2DPO, well as long as I get a good temp tomorrow. I told DH this morning that I'd kept the mating season secret from him. Not sure if he was surprised or not, but I think he's impressed at how calm I've been so far. Actually I'm impressed myself lol! Our next appointment at the fertility clinic is on the 20th so it would be fantastic to get a BFP before then, but we'll just see what happens.


----------



## mom2b1110

Thanks ladies! 

Having someone to "talk" to who actually knows the feeling of losing a baby actually helped me deal with my miscarriage. It's hard to talk to my family, they provide support but somehow they say things that I know they mean well but somehow for someone who lost a baby is not a good thing to hear. Like "maybe it's not the right time yet", "you can try again", "at least you know it's not impossible for you to get pregnant", and so on. Sometimes I just want to tell them, stop talking and let me deal with my pain. 

Still waiting for AF to show, hopefully we'll get our BFP soon and may it be a very sticky bean. 

Tons of BABY and STICKY DUSTS to all!


----------



## ickle pand

It might be an idea to show your nearest and dearest this thread from the miscarriage support forum about "what not to say", so they understand why it's hurting you. Just try to remember that they're not trying to hurt you, they're trying to support you and lessen your pain, although we all know there are no words that will do that. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/120353-not-say.html


----------



## katebatty

Hello all,
First I just want to say how sorry I am for everyone who has had to go through a miscarriage, it is without doubt one of the hardest and emotional times I have been through. Losing something that you never "had" is something you cannot ever explain or expect people to understand, these forums really help me to focus on my future, and accept my past so thank you to each and every person that has taken the time to write about there experiences, and in turn shared with complete strangers like me a piece of there hearts. 
I am 17 days past the first day of my m/ c. I have decided to get straight back into trying, I have been doing opk tests and today I think I got my first positive. So we will have to wait and see what the future will bring. Looking forward to chatting with everyone and supporting each other on this scary yet exciting journey


----------



## chistiana

Hello form me too ladies, may join you? I had my 2nd mc 7 days ago. I am still bleeding (well actually more like spotting, it comes and goes!) but i am set on ttc again as soon as two weeks are over (my dr said to not have sex for 2 weeks in fear of infection as i had a d&c done). I am not sure i will ov though, with my last mc it took almost 8 weeks for af to come and i think i ov on week 6. My dr also said to wait one-two af but i really want to feel like i am trying...i have a bicornuate uterus and i know i might mc again and again until i am lucky enough for a sticky bean (it has to impant on certain parts of the uterus to actually stay!)...so i dont have time to wait. Do you think i am being unreasonable?


----------



## Ems77

I haven't posted in forever! I wanted to stop in and spread some baby dust and encouragement. I had a miscarriage on the 6th and got my BFP yesterday. 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi struth, cloey, amanda and all other ladies!

So as promised i said i would update you after my 12 week scan... which was today.... and it was perfect. There is a little piccie of bubs in my signature.

Im still lurking on this thread weekly and will be watching you all until you get that BFP. I hope when you do you wont waste the first 12 weeks panicking over lack of symptoms etc as i have done... but u probably will ;)

Much love to you all ladies..... and HEAPS of baby dust for this and next month!!!

xXxXxXxXx


----------



## struth

Firsttimer - you just made me cry! What a lovely picture of your little bean. You must be over the moon, so happy! You bring hope to us all honey. I so wish I could still be with you on your journey - we will all be there soon x

Vaurissa - congrats to you! I hope you have a very sticky bean and that you have a H&H pregnancy.

Chistiana and Katebatty - welcome to you both. So sorry to hear of your losses but you have found the right thread. These ladies are so supportive and as you can see above, firsttimer (who started this thread) has just had a very happy 12 week scan. There is hope for us all x

Katebatty - I hope that this is your O and that you catch the egg! 

Chistina - we are not waiting for AF. It seems that the advice is such so that dating is easier if you were to fall pregnant. From what I have read there is no need to wait. I hope you get that super sticky egg soon x


----------



## Clobo

Hi lovely ladies

*Vaurissa*, congratulations, really hope this is a sticky bean for you :wohoo:

*Kas*, Wow what a fab piccy and a perfect little babba in there, im really pleased for you chick :hugs:

*Amanda*, well we are very similar as i think im 1 dpo and i have my next FS appt on the 19th! Im also gonna tell OH that it was all in secret after tonights :sex: as its possible i ovulating today!!!! Good luck, hope you caught the eggy, you certainly did it enough!!!

*Struth*, come on ovulation!!!! Have you tried a low GI diet or doing a big spurt of exercise, sometimes things like that can kick start ovulation, i have found both of those things worked for me at various times.

Welcome *Katebatty* and *Christiana*, I agree waiting isnt an option emotionally most of the time, getting back to TTC certainly helps to cope withe the loss. I think NTNP the first cycle seems to be what most ladies do although its difficult to NTNP when you are actively trying for a baby!! :dust:

*AFM*, i think i either ovulated yesterday or today, ovaries feel big and bruised today and im sure i felt an eggy pop from the left hand side this morning!! So i think we'll try again :sex: tonight and then keep going as we are quite enjoying it!!! Now comes the dreaded TWW!!!!

xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

KMP, I know that feeling. DW and I decided TTC right away would help getus through the situation, and it did! GL FXD!

STRUTH, YES!! Kidnap that awful :witch: Your chart is looking good for an OV at the end of the weekend. At least if it mirrored my typical. FXD!

ICKLE, exciting TWW! you did great with holding your nerves, excitement and eagerness. So proud of that! FXD!! :dust:
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-...-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!

Welcome :wave: KATEBATTY and CHISTIANA!! so sorry that you find yourselves in a situation where you join us, :hugs: sorry for your losses, however you will really get to love this group of ladies. GL FXD!!!

VAURISSA, CONGRATS!!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

FIRSTTIMER, good to see you lurking around here, the scan pics in your siggy are CUTE!

CLOBO, GET IT IN!!! BD!!! You might as well enter the dreaded TWW happily!! :haha: :dust:

AFM, nothing big happening, waiting.... CD3 and lurking threads to get excited from everyone else...


----------



## chistiana

hello all you lovely ladies!!!!ow I am so happy to have found this thread!your stories are so encouraging!!!vaurissa, you got a BFP less than a month from your mc?WOW CONGRATS!!!!
Firsttimer, you started the thread and now you r on to your 2nd trimester, this is WONDERFUL!!!! 

OK let me ask all the still ttc ladies on here (sorry, I am on my tiny phone and cant read all the names properly) when did you ov after your mc?when should I start looking?i cant use my cbfm this cycle so when do you think I should start looking for signs?and what is that NTNP (sorry dont even know if that is right either, cant see previous posts while I m writing!)?
ow sorry for the long msg but I m so happy to have found you, it makes things so much easier, lets wishs all of us get our BFP and a h&h full 9 months soon!!!


----------



## Ems77

firsttimer1, very cute pics, love it!! 

Everyone else, LOTS OF 
:dust: :dust: :dust: 

from me!!


----------



## firsttimer1

chistiana - just to let you know in answer to your question hun, that im now certain that my body did not OV straight after MC... it took one AF, then one ov .. and then a BFP (I was very lucky)

so some of us OV after the mc without an AF - some dont. But if you dont, dont worry as its just your body needing a little bit more time.

best of luck to you xxxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :wave:

Welcome to the new ladies and so sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Congrats to those that got :bfp:

Hope everyone is having a good week. I've been crazy busy at work but at least it keeps my mind from baby stuff. :winkwink: 

Follow up appt went well and nothing to report. We'll see how long it takes for :af: (or :bfp:) to show and then I can decide if I want to start clomid or keep doing what we are doing now.

I'm just charting my BBT and :sex: every other day so we'll see what happens. 

Good luck everyone! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ems77

chistiana:
I did ovulate 14 days after my miscarriage. Which was actually two days late. It can throw your body off something fierce... I know, I no longer fall in the TTC catagory, but I thought you may want to know.


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome to the new ladies xx

Vaurissa - Congratulations!! H&H 9 months to you :)

Kaz - they are great pics! So chuffed for you :)

Clobo - that's really funny! Hopefully we'll get our BFP's a day apart too :)

Mrs M - thanks :) This cycle has been so much better in so many ways. I haven't cried since the 14th of Aug about the loss, which is a big achievement for me, as I was breaking down about once a week. I think the lack of stress this time has to help. It's certainly keeping me sane. 

Bastet - Glad your follow up appointment went well. Hope you ov soon.

AFM - the symptom spotting has begun, and I've not even got my cross hairs yet lol! I've had a few cramps and my boobs are a little sore. Plus I've had a few spots round my mouth. I'm also trying to work out when I'll test already lol!


----------



## katebatty

Congratulations first timer!! I only joined this thread yesterday, and it has made my day to see your news!! - It gives me hope....


----------



## LolaAnn

CD56
.
.
.
.
omg.
hurry up body
!!


----------



## chistiana

Vaurissa...yes i did want to know, it gives me hope...i know it took my body like 6 weeks to ov last time but i am trying to keep the stress down this time round so hoping for an earlier ov. Your story is the most encouraging!!!\

Firsttimere....indeed you were lucky...i so wish and hope i can get a BFP that quickly....i think i am getting obsessed!!!!

Bastettgrll, ow i so wish for you to not get your af....for the next 9 months!!!lets hope for your BFP sooooooonnn!!!!I am s symptom spotter myself....i usually go crazy, i cant wait for ov so i can start my tww even if af arrives afterall!!!

Katebatty...welcome...i am fairly new too...i just wish we both, we all move to a first trimester thread soon!

Lolaann, it took 8 weeks for me last time...i am sure you are about to get it! Or a BFP, are you trying?


----------



## ozzi

Hey ladies, quick update as I've been off the boards for the past few days.
Started bleeding on Monday and told today by the GP we lost the little one :( 
So currently drinking copius amounts of alcohol and trying to chill out. It's been such a stressful 2 months, I think we will be stopping with the temping etc and just seeing what happens. Hopefully it will be third time lucky FX xx


----------



## joeybrooks

ozzi said:


> Hey ladies, quick update as I've been off the boards for the past few days.
> Started bleeding on Monday and told today by the GP we lost the little one :(
> So currently drinking copius amounts of alcohol and trying to chill out. It's been such a stressful 2 months, I think we will be stopping with the temping etc and just seeing what happens. Hopefully it will be third time lucky FX xx

Sorry for your losses hun! I hope that the next time will you your sticky bean xo.


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry to hear that Ozzi. Take care of yourself hun xx

Lola - you must be going mad by now hun. I hope something happens soon. Have you tested lately?

AFM - had a nice temp spike this morning and got my crosshairs, so I'm officially in the 2WW. I'm addicted to the FF chart overlay and chart comparison functions again lol!

I'm going to test next Friday I which will be 10DPO. I've got a night out with friends that night. Just dinner and a few drinks but I'm going to have to make an excuse not to drink, just in case. I think I'll have to pretend I'm on anti-biotics for an imaginary UTI lol!


----------



## chistiana

ozzi, i am so sorry for your loss. I ve ad 2 mc (the last one being 1 week ago) and i too wish for third time lucky. My thoughts are with you.

ickle pand, although when i was in the tww it was like a waiting torture i cant wait to be on it again!!!Good luck, i hope you night out ends SUPER!!!!


----------



## Clobo

Hello

Aw *Ozzi*, im so sorry for your second loss in a row, really hope the next one is really sticky :dust:

*Amanda*, hopefully that would be amazing!! Agree on the stress free cycle being a godsend, im not sure how ill cope now with no chart to look at :rofl: Aw chick, i still cry every now and then when things set me off, its only natural. Yay for crosshairs!!

*Lola*, aw mate i really hope your body does something soon, my first cycle was almost 8 weeks .... are you going to go back to the doctors??

xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Hey everyone,

First off i want to offer congrats to everyone that managed to get pregnant after a miscarriage. We've just had one 2 weeks ago naturaly at 11 weeks but the baby had died at 7 weeks :( My hcg hormones are now back to normal and we figure we'd like to try again and see what happens. It's so hard tho to not freak out about my O dates and etc. It's sooooo nice to be able to read all your stories and how things turned out very positive!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Welcome JESSY:hugs: so sorry for your loss. I know we all can relate here. I hope you will join in the positive outcomes here on this thread. I too am trying again, 2nd cycle since our MC in July. Hoping Sept will be our month for bfp. GL

ICKLE, YAY! Hoping you have done enough to catch that egg!!! GL FXD!!! I know the TWW isn't the best, but :dust: to entering it and coming out of it with a bfp!!!! 
https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-...-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!

*AFM...* Ladies, today is CD4. The evil witch is spotting her way out of the space!! I think that we will be having an early OV this month. "Donations" are set to begin arriving the week of the 12th. We are determined to catch this eggy, we are excited and have such a good feeling about this month! how awesome to have a June Baby!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ozzi i'm so sorry for your loss!!! I'm definetly sending you positive vibes for next time.


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMM24 thank you that's so nice! Honestly i love this forum so much. Everyone here are seriously the nicest people. I'm hoping that you all manage to get pregnant without any problems. 

By the way For this cycle i'm going to try and not got stark crazy with the wait. It would be amazing to be able to conceive at my firt O but....well i'll try not to get ahead of myself LOL. Tricks?? Suggestion??


----------



## jessy1101

OMG i just took an O test and it was positive!! I'll be ovulating this weekend and it means that everything is out of my system and back to normal thank god. We had a scare earlier this week that there might still be some tissue left inside but my doctor confirmed that i wouldnt ovulate if it was the case...you have no idea how freakin happy i am to know that LOL.


----------



## debzie

Awww ozzi so sorry for your loss hun. Know exactly how your feeling. Thonk my second hit harder than the first too. I'm here pm me if you want anytime. X

Lola my first af landed over 8 weeks aftery first loss. This time I too agnrs castus and i think it helped. Its maybe worth going back to the docs and adking for something. Hope something happens soon. X

Welcome newbies so sorry that you have to be here on the first place hope you are not here to long. X

Good luck Amanda good luck.hun hope you caught that egg.
Clobo will be stalking you too. Good luck hun.

Mrsmm like the positive attitude. Good luck in cooking that egg.

Afm had the lightest period ever very unusual for me I'm usually flooded. And im just spotting now again the witch usually is here a week or more. Wonder if it is the agnus cadtus i took thay girst cycle hete it can stay in your system a while. Not complaining. Going to chill again this cycle. Have been taling soy again though.


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - I keep reading that you're not supposed to take soy and agnus castus together. I'm not sure why but it might be worth a google to see.


----------



## Madrid98

I keep stalking your thread & as I read about taking agnus cactus & soy I had to say something. If you take them both they nil each other so it won't help you at all. You have to decide which one is the best for you. 

I've also had 2 losses; the last 1 beginning of August. We wanted to try straight away but I think I've missed O as the opk's weren't dark enough but my temp is high so I don't know where I am. I guess 2dpo but waiting for af. 

Hope we all get our bfp's very soon. 

Xx


----------



## debzie

Don't worry ladies I know that they cancel each other out. After I miscarried I took agnus castus up.until i ovulated then stopped it. I also took raspberry leaf tea that cycle to strenghthen my uterus. So this cycle and last I'm taking soy. X


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry I thought you were taking them together! How are you finding soy? I've been thinking about switching to it to give me a stronger O.


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

*Jessie*, yay for ovulation, get that :sex: going!!!!

*Debzie*, really hope the soy is working for you chick, im stalking you to!!!

*MrsMM*, i like your positive attitude, keep it up chick and hopefully September will be a lucky month for you :dust:

*Madrid*, :hugs: i really hope we all get our BFP soon too, we all deserve it so much.

*Amanda*, what has your temp done this morning, hopefully its nice and high and you have some solid crosshairs!

*AFM*, Im just trying to keep busy all weekend and not obsess at all, that did me no good whatsoever last time!

xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

My temp is down a little today but I had broken sleep and temped 45mins later than usual. I think it's the CM that's throwing my chart off a little. I don't really check it after BDing though so thats why there's a few blanks.


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks Clobo!!!

I'll be taking soy again on my next cycle. It worked first time with my O & getting my bfp so I intend to try it again at least to help regulate my cycle. 

X


----------



## Gemini85

I had a loss at 6+4 last month. Will be trying straight away. Thinking of trying baby aspirin, anyone have experience in this dept? Xx


----------



## struth

Welcome Laura - sorry about your loss. You have made it to the right place though. I'm afraid that I don't know anything about baby aspirin though. 

Well, ladies - I'm getting a bit fed up. I was hoping that my cycles might have sorted themselves out but it looks like they are still screwy. The cycle I got pregnant I O'd in cd16 and was over the moon (previously cd55 and cd76) and I hoped that meant that my cycles were normalising. I know that they can take while to sort themselves out after a mc but I just have this feeling that I am back to square one. Cd23 today and my opks are blank white and my temps are still too high - still in the post-O range. Do you think I should be worried about my temps?


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Laura*, so sorry for your loss, i did try baby asprin one cycle but i was a bit worried about doing it while on the clomid so i stopped. Found lots of conflicting advice about it so thought not to risk it. Do a bit of research though and good luck :dust:

*Struth*, aw mate, i wouldnt be worrying just yet, technically your HCG levels have only just reached zero so its debateable when your cd 1 is, we usually say day 1 of mc is cd 1 but really its should be when your HCG reaches 0(ish). So you are probably only on about cd 7 at the moment, hopefully you will ovulate soon, the weight loss might help kick start your body too. Think back, was there anything you did different at the beginning of the cycles in Feb and June that may have helped ovulation come a bit quicker?? I feel your pain, even on the clomid my cycles are 36 days long and that feels like forever. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## BooboosMoMee

So today was cd34 (post miscarriage) for me and I have been tracking my ovulation with my cbfm with only high reading last month and continued with clearblue opk and no sign of ovulation. I took two hpts Monday Wednesday which were negative. But also today... and got my BFP!!:happydance: I hadn't had an af in between so I had no idea if it would happen or not! There is hope ladies :)


----------



## MrsMM24

LAURA :wave: I hope you find good info and an outlet to discuss and feel comfy here as we all do. So sorry for your loss :hugs: I did not take baby aspirin so I can't comment. GL FXD! :dust:

STRUTH, I wouldn't worry much, just as CLOBO mentioned, reaching zero is really the key to it all so it may take a minute to "see" normal patterns. hang in there. FXD! :dust:

BOOBOO, :happydance: CONGRATS!!! 

*AFM...* I am hoping to get a relaxation day in. However, the amount of cleaning after returning from a trip and preparation for next week (which is short) doesn't seem like I can get that rest and relaxation. CD5, and just waiting a couple days before OPKs begin and I will be back in that egg chase! I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## LolaAnn

Helllllllllo again ladies!!!!!
Get this, POS OPK today! Oh emmm gee. Just worried as we haven't had any BD action at all recently and hubby is at cricket. Will get on it tonight for sure. Not too sure if that will be too late though, I had a neg opk yesterday so hopefully not. Look how long my chart is! cd57 omg


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations booboos!!!!

Get bd'ing Lola!!!

MM24 I remember you from the June testers thread. I got my bfp 3 days after you did. It's a shame we have to meet again in these circumstances but best of luck in getting your bfp again!!

X


----------



## chistiana

Booboo's CONGRATS!!!!YAAAYYY!!!!

Lola...it shouldnt be too late, dont they say it's something like 12-36 hours after your first positive???start the fun girl!!

Laura, i have just had a mc last week and have started on baby aspirin. My dr said that he'd put me on it as a precaution with any next pregnancies so i guess i trust him. But do ask your dr if you're not sure!

Ladies, can i ask you, when did you stop getting positive hpt after your mc? I took a test yesterday (8 days froms mc) and the line was still pretty strong. I was so dissapointed. I am taking agnus castus and thought things might be better this time round. Also, there is no way to ov unless your hcg levels are back to 0 right?


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - how's the not obsessing going?

Booboos - Congratulations!!

Mrs M - hope you get the chance to relax this weekend.

Lola - YAY!!! I'm so chuffed for you that something's happened. I'm as chuffed as if it was a BFP lol!

Christina - I can't help, my line started to get faint before I miscarried. I hope your levels drop soon though so you can start afresh.

AFM - DH is away this weekend and I had all sorts of things planned to do round the house but I've been pretty lazy. I've been having a staring competition with my chart - willing it to change lol! I'm starting to get the POAS itch. I'm still doing my CBFM tests at the moment, so hopefully that'll tide me over until Tuesday, but I'll still only be 7DPO then. 

I've been looking at baby things on Etsy - originally for a gift for my friends newborn son but I got totally carried away :)


----------



## Madrid98

Christiana I only tested on cd17 and it was negative then but I don't know if it was long to get there. Didn't test before because I was bleeding until cd23.


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks those that sent their wishes! BFP! so excited for you booboos! X


----------



## chistiana

Madrid98 said:


> Christiana I only tested on cd17 and it was negative then but I don't know if it was long to get there. Didn't test before because I was bleeding until cd23.

madrid,thanx,if I can stop myself from testing again,i ll take another test on cd 14. one day you cant wait to see that bfp and a few weeks down the line you cant wait for a bfn.grrrmff :*)


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

*Amanda*, its going quite well thanks, ive been so manically busy that i havent had time to think about it!! Im trying to be happy and healthy and think positive thoughts, im not sure what dpo i am and i havent got a chart so its going pretty well!! Ha ha, stop looking at baby things!!!!!!

*Lola*, wow yay, thats really good news, so if you got a +ve OPK yesterday do another today and see if its as dark, could just have been the start of your surge last night so that could mean you arent ovulating till today or tomorrow anyway, then the egg lives for up to 24 hours so :sex: today and tomorrow and hopefully you will catch it!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok?? Im doing my Reiki 2 course today so im looking forward to that!!

xxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :waves: Welcome to the newbies and so sorry for your losses :hugs: Congrats to those that have gotten :bfp: And let's hope we all get them this month! :happydance: :dust:

Sorry I've been MIA lately but it's been crazy busy around here and trying to enjoy so much needed time off with the hubby. Wish I knew when I was gonna O for sure. The last couple of days my temps have been weird :shrug: doesn't help that I haven't been sleeping well and drank :drinking: quite a bit on Friday night. :blush: I think that I really needed a fun night though. We ended up going to see Reo Speedwagon and it was such an amazing time. 

Nothing else to report. We've been :sex: every other day so hopefully whenever I do O we'll catch the eggie. 

Have a great day! I'm going back to cleaning the house now...fun fun fun...:laundry:


----------



## LolaAnn

thnks* ickle pand*!
*clobo *tested today and it was fainter. so i think it was the start of my surge, bd a couple of hours after my pos tst so should be ok hopefully. might try get it on tonight too! hahaha

Update from me: CD 58. Possible OV yest/or today. BD yest night few hours after +OPK
I really, really, really want this to be my month. If it was then the baby would be due a couple of days after Reuben's second birthday, and my parents would be visiting from New Zealand so it would be so perfect. Argh. I can but hope. Although I can't help but feel my body is still a bit messed up from the m/c so have my doubts as to whether its gonna work... please pray or cross your fingers for me guys (for twins too, haha) please please!! xoxox


----------



## struth

LolaAnn - I have everything crossed for you. I really hope that you have caught that egg x

Clobo - how did your course go? My brother in law loves Reiki.

AFM - I have got my first normal pre-O temp since the mc this morning (CD25). Phew... It took me a while to get there. Do you think that I will get O or AF? I was wondering whether I might just get AF as my progesterone has obviously been high (as my temp has been high) so my body might just think it is time for AF as the progesterone drops off? What do you think?


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - glad to hear you're keeping busy. I was at a loose end this weekend with DH being away which is why I went a bit mad looking at nursery decorations etc lol!

Bastet - that sounds like you had fun :) Good for you - it's too easy to forget to do that when you're TTC.

Lola - I hope this is your month too. Are you going to join the September testers thread? There's been at least 10BFP's there already.

Struth - sounds like you're getting back to normal again. I think that you might get AF first but at least then you know you've "reset" and that hopefully the next cycle will be a normal one.

AFM - I'm dying to POAS, but I'm only 6DPO, although if I change from Advanced mode to Research then it puts me at 4DPO but with solid crosshairs so I'm not sure what to think. I need to try and hold out until Friday just incase I did O 2 days later.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## c814

Anyone got any experience of this? Normal cycle for me is 28 days....cycle after erpc was 8 weeks, next cycle was just under 8 weeks and Im now cd11 but monitor still says low so think this cycle is going to be another long one....why arent they going back to my normal 28 day cycles???


----------



## ickle pand

C814 - I think it just sometimes takes a while for our bodies to go back to normal. My cycles are normally a bit weird so I haven't noticed a difference there but my AF's have been different since the m/c. I have an appointment with my gynae on Thursday and I'm going to mention it to him and see what he says. 

If you're worried, maybe you should see your doctor in case there's a reason why they've not returned to normal.


----------



## chistiana

c814 your cycles sound just as mine did last time.8 weeks, then 6weeks,then started using my monitor,read low until cd 14, high 15,16,peak 17 and bfp 14dpo (ended in a mc at w7).keep your hopes up,this cycle might not be that long.are u taking any supplements? LOLA I m keeping fingers and tows crossed for you!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

thanks struth! I have no idea about your question but I would thin you will be heading for O, I've looked through a gazillion FF charts post MC and most people seem to ovulate (even me it would seem 58 days later). fingers crossed for you!! I'll be watching your chart.

ickle pand yeah I'll join september testers. good luck hlding out till friday! I limit myself to one IC per day until 9DPO he he.

c814 sorry to hear your cycles are long. do you have a link to your chart? Have your previous cycles been ovulatory?
chistiana thanks!

my update... bd last night so should have O covered now. WAITING BEGINS>>>>>>>>>>>>>>I will start testing nxt monday I guess. xx


----------



## c814

Thank you all, link to my chart - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/lalala

Definately shows ovulation just cant understand why its taking so long. Expected it on the first cycle after mc but not 2nd and 3rd..... I did have one other long cycle before I got pg but that was due to coming off the pill


----------



## ickle pand

Lol Lola, I might just change to IC's after I finish all my CBFM tests tomorrow. It's so funny how we can be objective to other people and tell them that's 6DPO is far too early to test but when it's yourself all reason goes out of the window lol! Good luck :)


----------



## Madrid98

c814 said:


> Thank you all, link to my chart - https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/lalala
> 
> Definately shows ovulation just cant understand why its taking so long. Expected it on the first cycle after mc but not 2nd and 3rd..... I did have one other long cycle before I got pg but that was due to coming off the pill

After my first mc my cycles were also very long, around 38-40 days, so I decided to use soy and then I got my bfp first time, which came to be my second mc. It's frustrating but eventually your body will go back to normal. Try taking natural vitamins like epo or royal jelly to help you regulate it back to how it used to be.

XX :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi all

Just a quick catch up ...

*Struth*, if thats an ovulation dip then you might want to get some :sex: in tonight and tomorrow?? If it turns out to be AF then at least you have had some fun and can start afresh :hugs:

Hope everyone else is ok?? :dust: we need some more good news on this thread soon!!

Yes i love Reiki, i loved the day and feel really empowered and positive now!! We will have some September BFP!!! :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## debzie

Hi all just been stalking for a while, not much happening here just waiting. I agree we need some mote good news on this thread. Sending baby dust to all.


----------



## struth

Thanks Clobo - I'm not sure it is O but it is a sign that my body is getting back to normal. It is the first temp that is in the right ballpark for a pre-O temp. All others have been in my usual post-O range. 

However, I might take your advice and get some BD in just in case :blush: :winkwink:


----------



## debzie

Good luck struth I ovulated cd25 my miscarriage cycle.


----------



## kmp

Hello all, I was away this weekend and really enjoyed catching up with you girls. Very excited to hear booboos news and hopefully Lola's. We finally bd today which was the first time since I found out I was pregnant Aug 19. I am glad we did before it was O time because it was kinda strange. I felt some pain which I did not expect since I have felt totally fine physically and stopped bleeding Friday. Anyone else have pain the first time after mc? I am soo looking forward to hopefully o next week!! FX for all of us to get our June Bugs!!!!


----------



## struth

KMP - I didn't so much have pain but I was sensitive (although whether that was more in my head or not I'm not sure). I found that I was really nervous though.

I'm so confused this morning. For you chart stalkers out there, take a peek! If it is O then we have covered it with BD'ing but I haven't had an opk that is anywhere near positive? And I have been testing twice a day (most days). Confused.com :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

Struth - that looks good for O, but it just depends what your next few temps are. What times have you been testing? Were they 12 hours apart? You could've had a short surge and missed it.

My chart looks really good so far. I put a chart overlay on my homepage - the purple line for the March 16th cycle is the cycle I got pregnant the last time. I've not had that many symptoms so far though so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. I'm going to start testing tomorrow though - I can't wait any longer lol!


----------



## struth

I guess that could be so ickle pand - my timings have been a bit ad hoc as I have just done them when I can. They definitely haven't been 12 hours apart - in fact I only did one on Sunday (at 3.30pm) which is when my surge would have been if this is O. Having said that, I don't usually test 12 hours apart and usually see it as I usually see the start of it and then test more often. This cycle they are really faint - so hint of a rise or a fall. Strange. I guess we shall just have to see what the next day or two brings!

As for your chart - it is looking similar to your pregnancy month. I hope it stays high tomorrow. And in my book, testing from 8dpo is completely okay :haha:

I hope we both have some good news over the next few days!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I hope you get O confirmed soon. The 2WW is bad but waiting to be in it is worse lol! Good luck


----------



## debzie

Amanda your chart looks amazing fingers crossed for you.

Struth I had a really short surge after my miscarriage did not really get a positive just a fade in out pattern. So dont worry all your other indicators shout OVULATION lol. x


----------



## struth

Look at this ladies....I think I have an answer. 

I can't tell you how pleased I am to see this and at CD26 too - I was thinking that I was going to get another 90 day cycle or something. I actually just cried. I'm back in the game :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-06 11.46.26.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ickle pand

Yay Struth! Get BDing and catch that eggy :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

struth - I agree with Amanda chart looks good for O but next few days will determine for sure. :dust:

Amanda - your chart looks good as well definitely lining up with your March cycle. :dust:

AFM - I'm hoping that I Oed but the next few days will have to show that. If I did then it'll earlier than before we conceived. :happydance: I'm praying SO hard right now. My friend just started her shots to get ready for IUI. And another just had a d&c on Friday. So sad that we have to go through this but glad I have you ladies to chat with. :hugs:


----------



## struth

Wow - bastet, you have made a good recovery from the EPRC! Glad to see that you are O'ing - we are 2ww buddies! I just got a second even darker opk so I'm definitely back in the game. Not sure about the temp rise this morning though....curious. The main thing is that I'm O'ing though....!


----------



## bastetgrrl

WOO HOO!! :happydance: So glad to hear that you Oed, struth! Time for the 2WW. :dust:


----------



## struth

Likewise hon :happydance:


----------



## debzie

get bding struth yeah for postive OPK. think this mornings temp might just be a fluke tomorrow will tell. Good luck. x


----------



## MrsMM24

STRUTH, looking good on that stick! BD just to cover your bases and GL in the TWW.... :dust:

ICKLE, GL! That chart does look good! I think you are in for a good chase this month! GL :dust:

BASTE, It does look like you OV, but very right, the next couple of temps will help determine. FXD! :dust:

*AFM...* I am CD8 and hoping that OV on time. I had a longer cycle after MC so hopefully cycle #2 is a little better if not back on track. This cycle I had a couple of heavy days, which was totally abnormal for me. Normally I have short, and med-light flow. I just hope that the OV happens in about a week. We have the "donation" dates all set up, just to cover bases. We will have more this month. I am not sure about my chart however, it is gearing up to look a little strange already. GL Ladies! :dust:


----------



## cdj1

Hi girls :hi:
I am new in here, I am just getting over a very early m/c at 5weeks...do you think it is OK TTC straightaway after? I am just awaiting my 2nd hormone bloods to confirm numbers are dropped. 
Thanks xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

CDJ Welcome :wave: So very sorry for your loss :hugs: I think that TTC right after is a personal and medical decision. If the doc says its ok, and you feel fine, then go ahead. I did!! Cycle #2 @ MC! GL FXD!! :dust:


----------



## cdj1

MrsMM24 said:


> CDJ Welcome :wave: So very sorry for your loss :hugs: I think that TTC right after is a personal and medical decision. If the doc says its ok, and you feel fine, then go ahead. I did!! Cycle #2 @ MC! GL FXD!! :dust:

Thanks so much! I will wait the call from the doctor to make sure she thinks its OK. :hugs: x


----------



## chistiana

Struth--- Congrats on the +opk...it's so nice to be back in the game, i cant wait! Good luck girl i hope you get your BFP soon!!!!

CDj1--i am so sorry for your loss...i would think that its ok to try after such an early mc...of course wait and see what your dr says and please do tell me too...i mc at 7 weeks and the dr says to wait 1-2 cycles but i think i have no intention (if only this darn hcg could drop to 0..grrrmfffff)


----------



## firsttimer1

Just sticking my head in to wish you all luck for this month; lets see some more BFPs! Im sending HEAPS of baby dust to all my pals on this thread - which is all of you! :hugs:


----------



## BooboosMoMee

cdj1 said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> I am new in here, I am just getting over a very early m/c at 5weeks...do you think it is OK TTC straightaway after? I am just awaiting my 2nd hormone bloods to confirm numbers are dropped.
> Thanks xxx

Hi,
I miscarried Aug 1st naturally..I should have been 9 weeks but the baby stopped growing at 6. My doctor didnt say anything about waiting so we went ahead and tried. I just found out that I'm pregnant again without having a cycle in between so it is very possible! I never got a positive ovulation result either :) They usually tell you to wait a cycle so they can make sure that is a new pregnancy and get accurate dates. I just told my doctor today and went in to get my hcg levels checked and make sure they double. So far so good! Good luck!


----------



## ickle pand

I couldn't wait anymore and tested this morning. BFN, but its still early days. Am feeling really nauseous this morning. Don't know if it's a symptom or if the Chinese we had for tea last night was a bit dodgy lol!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## cdj1

chistiana said:


> Struth--- Congrats on the +opk...it's so nice to be back in the game, i cant wait! Good luck girl i hope you get your BFP soon!!!!
> 
> CDj1--i am so sorry for your loss...i would think that its ok to try after such an early mc...of course wait and see what your dr says and please do tell me too...i mc at 7 weeks and the dr says to wait 1-2 cycles but i think i have no intention (if only this darn hcg could drop to 0..grrrmfffff)

Thanks xxx Yes I will tell you what she says...I have my 2nd bloods Thur 8 Sept so should get a call a couple days after to see whats going on with my levels :)


----------



## cdj1

BooboosMoMee said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :hi:
> I am new in here, I am just getting over a very early m/c at 5weeks...do you think it is OK TTC straightaway after? I am just awaiting my 2nd hormone bloods to confirm numbers are dropped.
> Thanks xxx
> 
> Hi,
> I miscarried Aug 1st naturally..I should have been 9 weeks but the baby stopped growing at 6. My doctor didnt say anything about waiting so we went ahead and tried. I just found out that I'm pregnant again without having a cycle in between so it is very possible! I never got a positive ovulation result either :) They usually tell you to wait a cycle so they can make sure that is a new pregnancy and get accurate dates. I just told my doctor today and went in to get my hcg levels checked and make sure they double. So far so good! Good luck!Click to expand...

Oh thanks, and thats great news for you! I hope this is a sticky bean, I'll be FX'd for you! We were hoping to get pregnant again soon as I start Uni next September! Good luck xxx


----------



## debzie

Morning all and welcome cdj1. So sorry uou have to be here. My dr told us to wait until.i had my first af but i was far too impatient to start and it jelped me alot.

Amanda the bfn sucks but it is really early please remind me of this comment when i yest at 8 dpo too lol.

Afm still waiting to ov and its so far away yet. Hate this more than the tww. September isthe month i hot. Bfp that led to my first miscarriage would be strange if it hapoens again i would havr the same due date too.


----------



## struth

BooboosMoMee said:


> cdj1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls :hi:
> I am new in here, I am just getting over a very early m/c at 5weeks...do you think it is OK TTC straightaway after? I am just awaiting my 2nd hormone bloods to confirm numbers are dropped.
> Thanks xxx
> 
> Hi,
> I miscarried Aug 1st naturally..I should have been 9 weeks but the baby stopped growing at 6. My doctor didnt say anything about waiting so we went ahead and tried. I just found out that I'm pregnant again without having a cycle in between so it is very possible! I never got a positive ovulation result either :) They usually tell you to wait a cycle so they can make sure that is a new pregnancy and get accurate dates. I just told my doctor today and went in to get my hcg levels checked and make sure they double. So far so good! Good luck!Click to expand...

Congrats Boo! Great news! I hope that you have a very sticky bean and a H&H 9 months!


----------



## struth

chistiana said:


> Struth--- Congrats on the +opk...it's so nice to be back in the game, i cant wait! Good luck girl i hope you get your BFP soon!!!!
> 
> CDj1--i am so sorry for your loss...i would think that its ok to try after such an early mc...of course wait and see what your dr says and please do tell me too...i mc at 7 weeks and the dr says to wait 1-2 cycles but i think i have no intention (if only this darn hcg could drop to 0..grrrmfffff)

I hope you get a - test soon Chistiana! I was still getting faint lines at cd19 and then ran out of test! However, as I'm o'ing now it can't have taken long after getting down to 0 hcg. I hope you find the same x


----------



## struth

Ickle Pand - it is still very early. Your comment about the chinese made me giggle! I hope that it is not the chinese (for so many reasons!).

Debzie - when are you due to O?


----------



## ickle pand

Lol Debzie - I will :) I'm dying to test again but I think once a day is enough. It's strange how the dates work out - if I got pregnant this time I'd be due a year and a day after I last found out I was pregnant. 

Struth - I hope so too. DH ate the same food as me and he's fine so fingers crossed. Been getting waves of nausea all morning so far and have a headache


----------



## debzie

Struth I usually ovulate between cd 17 -19 nothing compated to what some have yo wait but it seems like an eternity to me lol.

Amanda I cannot help testing it is an affiction. Just ordered some more ics today and still have my digital i bought last cycle. Can't wait. Did an opk yesterday as I was having withdrawals lol.


----------



## MrsMM24

BOOBOOS, such an inspiring story. Thanks for sharing. So sorry you had to experience a loss, but we are happy to celebrate and wish you a H&H 9 mos with this little Sticky Bean!!! :happydance:

DEBZIE, I am waiting to OV as well, I have been taking alot of different things to help so hopefully, OV won't be so far off.

CD9, I started with my OPKs this morning. I will use a 2nd this evening. I am also monitoring my CM this cycle. I want to try the cervix, but I am not sure I know exactly what it should feel and seem like. Prior to the MC, I was like clockwork, CD14 or CD15 OV, 1st cycle @ MC I was at CD20, I am not sure what this cycle will bring. However, I have been using the robitussin, Primrose, and B-6, so let's hope I am looking for an OV this weekend or early next week! FXD! :dust:


----------



## debzie

Fingers crossed Mrsmm ov will not be too far away. I check cm and cp jave fone for a few cycles now it judt becomes part of my bathroom routine lol. It takes a cycle or two just to get used to the geel.of uour cervix what postition it is in and the feeling. Mine is always quite high to medium. Texture eise it starts feeling as firm as my nose then chin then cheek lol. Any wuestions as uou ho along feel free to ask. x


----------



## chistiana

Firsttimmer- thanks, lets hope for lots of great news in september!!!!!

booboos- i dont remember if i ve said this before but CONGRATS!!!!You give us so much hope! Lets see those numbers doubling!!!

Ickle Pand- i know what you mean about being addicted! I am even addicted on doing hpt to see the line get fainter before hcg drops!!!!It's still too early for you and hopefully that nausea is a good sign!!!!

Debzie- that'd be nice, to have a due date 1 year later! I wish that could happen to me, after my last mc i hate my b day (that's when it happened and i never want to celebrate it again! My 1st mc happened on april fools day and when the doc said he could see no heartbeat i thought he was joking!)

Struth- Thanks for the wishes, i am going nuts here! Roughly how long after they want down to 0 did you ovulate (roughly since you didnt follow it all the way down)? I am getting more ewcm and if it wasnt for the hcg i would expect it in about 1 week, could it be that i ov right after my levels hit 0 or do i then need to wait another 2 weeks?


----------



## struth

chistiana said:


> Struth- Thanks for the wishes, i am going nuts here! Roughly how long after they want down to 0 did you ovulate (roughly since you didnt follow it all the way down)? I am getting more ewcm and if it wasnt for the hcg i would expect it in about 1 week, could it be that i ov right after my levels hit 0 or do i then need to wait another 2 weeks?

I''m not entirely sure - I took my last hpt on cd19. I thought it was negative but it dried with a definite line. Since I had ran out I decided to not test any more. However, I got down at the weekend and ordered some digis, some 25 miu ICs and some 10 miu ICs - the plan was to see which came up positive and which didn't! A kind of home lab to work out my hcg levels! Anyway, they still haven't arrived (!) and I am now O'ing on cd27 with my +opk on cd26.

So.... I guess the answer is that you don't necessarily have to wait two weeks once they get back down to normal. Mine could only have been a week max. 

Oh - and I also know of some ladies on here who were getting squinters of lines right up to AF even though their BBT says they ovulated. So if you have EWCM then it could be very soon. Are you using opks?


----------



## chistiana

I only have one left...in this darn country a set of 7 opks costs 57euros (believe it or not), no choices, no cheap ones.](*,) After my 1st mc i bought a whole pack of cheap ones online and i used them all, except one! Then i got my cbfm and never bothered to order any more opks. But i think i cant use my monitor yet (it says not to use it for a month after your mc). I will order some more opks online but they wont be here for at least 2 weeks! :nope: So i am holding off using my last hope until i get lots of ewcm and hopefully some ov pains!!! After your answer my hopes are up again...maybe if my levels are down within next week i might ovulate soon after that! [-o&lt;Keep your Fxed for me please!!!! Which opks do you think are the best ones to order?


----------



## Clobo

Hi all

Hope everyone is doing ok?? Lots going on on this thread, i like it, although sorry if i dont reply to everyone individually!! :hugs:

*Amanda*, naughty for testing :redcard: although sorry for the BFN hopefully its not the chinese making you feel sicky :dust:

*Struth*, lovely chart, hopefully it means you ovulated on the 25th, that means three :sex: at the right time!!

*MrsMM*, cant believe you are almost ovulating again, good luck chick!!

*Kas*, Happy Peach Day!! Starting your second trimester now then, yay!!

*BooBoos*, congratulations, thats brilliant news :dust: for a sticky bean xxx

*Christiana*, I really hope your body gets back to normal soon and that this will be third time lucky for a sticky bean for you :dust:

*CDJ1*, i think most of us have at least NTNP the first cycle, definitely see what your doctor says as well though and keep an eye on your bloods :dust:

*AFM*, im still trying not to stress out or think about things, had acupuncture again today and going out to friends for dinner tonight, keeping busy is deffo the way to go!!

xxxx


----------



## debzie

Christiana that is awful that you lost on your birthday, I started bleeding with my first miscarriage on my birthday so did not celebrate. I went on to have a missed miscarriage a month later. as for ovulating with hcg in your system I was still getting postives on a 25miu test a few days before ovulation had to buy higher sensitivity OPKs so I could differentiate between hcg and LH. I ovulated 8 days later than usual thats all. 

Clobo I admire your strength I only had the detractions of being on holiday not to temp etc I know I cold not do it at home its engrained into me not lol.


----------



## chistiana

Debzie, so you think you ov roughly 8 days after your levels dropped back to 0? Sorry if i go on and on with the same question but i SOOOOOOOO want to ovulate even if i dont catch this egg i want to start over soon!!!!


----------



## struth

Chistiana - I have my FX'd for you honey. I know how you are feeling - you just want to bloody O so you can get on with things. Don't worry about asking the question - I was after the same information just a couple of days ago! The opks I get are from Home Health - they have website with lots of different types on. I have also bought from babymad too (if you buy from there use 'babyandbump' as a discount code. GL - keep us posted x

Clobo - I think I may be ovulating today and that yesterday's temp spike was a red herring. I always seem to have something round about O time that make it ambiguous. I figure as I didn't get my +ve opk until yesterday that I am probably O'ing today. Gonna try and lure my OH into bed again this evening just to make sure we cover all bases :blush: Glad to hear that your 'keeping busy and staying relaxed' approach is going well x


----------



## Madrid98

After my mc I haven't managed to get a +opk buy I'm sure I've O because my temps are much higher. Have you considered taking your temp Christiana?


----------



## debzie

Christiana just had a look back at my chart I ovulated 4 days after my last positive test. I still.think i had hcg in my system its a myth that you. cant ov with hcg in your blood don't they use a hcg trigger in fertility treatment? Hope your body gets back to normal soon. x


----------



## c814

Well definately in for another long cycle....can't understand why the mmc has messed my body up so much!


----------



## debzie

C814 many women find that coming off the pill can affect their cycles for up to a year or so after. I was told when I cam off the depo provera when ttc #1 that that can affect your ability to ttc for up to 2 years. Why are we not told this when we are put on it? I was on cerezette and came off it in July 2010 I one lot of breakthrough bleeding then conceived my twins. In the back of my mind I blamed the pill for my miscarriage but I went on to have another so that theory went out of the window. Hope your cycles dont take too long to sort themselves out. x x


----------



## ickle pand

Urrggghh! I had my appointment with the gynae an hour ago and I'm feeling really emotional now. Haven't seen him in a year so had to go over everything with the HSG, being put on the IVF waiting list, getting pregnant and then miscarrying etc. It just raked everything back up just when I felt like I was dealing with it. 

He's a great doctor and asked how I was coping emotionally, not just physically and was very understanding about my weight and how I've been struggling with it. But it's just a massive reminder that I'm on a timescale to lose weight or I'll lose my place on the IVF waiting list. I'm going to take the whole day off the day of my appointment with the FS in a couple of weeks time and take DH with me, in case I get upset again. 

It probably doesn't help that the nausea I was feeling the past few days has completely gone, so was probably just a bug or something, and my temp dipped below the coverline so my charts not looking good now. 

Anyway just needed to get it all off my chest.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## joeybrooks

ickle pand said:


> Urrggghh! I had my appointment with the gynae an hour ago and I'm feeling really emotional now. Haven't seen him in a year so had to go over everything with the HSG, being put on the IVF waiting list, getting pregnant and then miscarrying etc. It just raked everything back up just when I felt like I was dealing with it.
> 
> He's a great doctor and asked how I was coping emotionally, not just physically and was very understanding about my weight and how I've been struggling with it. But it's just a massive reminder that I'm on a timescale to lose weight or I'll lose my place on the IVF waiting list. I'm going to take the whole day off the day of my appointment with the FS in a couple of weeks time and take DH with me, in case I get upset again.
> 
> It probably doesn't help that the nausea I was feeling the past few days has completely gone, so was probably just a bug or something, and my temp dipped below the coverline so my charts not looking good now.
> 
> Anyway just needed to get it all off my chest.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Aw honey, sorry you had to go through all of that, but what motivation to lose weight.

I might be new to TTC, but I am not new to weight loss, I struggled with my weight for a long time and lost 5 stone with weight watchers, so if I can ever be of any help, just let me know.


----------



## ickle pand

That's really good Joey! I need to lose about 7stone overall but about 3 stone to keep our place on the waiting list. 

I don't even know where to start - I've seen dieticians (some of them were bigger than me!), tried Xenical, Slimming World, hypnosis, tried to start exercising by myself but I always give up. The only thing that actually helped and that I stuck to was Reductil but they took it off the market while I was on it. I'm really put off trying anything else because I don't think I'll stick to it and it'll just be another waste of money.


----------



## joeybrooks

I know the feeling.

I started WW 7 and a half years ago when I was 23. I was about a size 18 and very down with myself, back then I joined purely for vanity reasons, I just hated how I looked.

It wasnt easy, not by a long shot, I was being introduced to healthy foods that I never even knew existed. It took me 3 and a half years to get to goal but I really wasnt as strict with myself as I should have been, so it could have been quicker. I got to goal in October 2007 and have managed, for the most part, to stick at goal.

Since starting TTC I have been very distracted and I know my head and heart hasnt been totally into maintaining my weight, but I am still conscious of what I eat and I still go to class every week, so I am doing ok.

When you start out the journey seems like it will never end and the final destination seems unreachable. At this point hun, all I would advise is to break it down into small steps. Can you lose 3 stone in a month, no, of course not, but you can lose close to a stone in a month with a lot of dedication. 

If your heart isnt into following a specific plan, I agree that it is a total waste of money, but I would say that you should find a specific plan to follow and really stick to it. If it doesnt work one week, then the chances are that it is you, and not the plan (had to tell myself this one many times) and if you do it right, it will work.

Whilst I did start to lose weight for vanity purposes, I am so glad, now that I am older, that my health has improved as a result. I dread to think where I would be now if I had continued the way I was back then.

All the best hun and as I say, gimme a shout any time.

(btw, I have a weight loss blog, it hasnt been updated in a while, but there are some tips etc on there if you fancy a look, it is https://joeybrooks.webs.com)


----------



## Emum

Can I join you ladies? I haven't read from the beginning of the thread as it is huge, but just the last few pages.

I had a mc at the weekend at 6 weeks. The bleeding started on Saturday and finished on Tuesday. A scan on Monday showed almost everything had gone, and my HPT went back to negative on Wednesday.

I am 42, and know I have problems trying to conceive due to male and female issues, but we have been lucky enough to have 3 children (one assisted conception and two naturally) over a 15 year period of not using contraception. The last pregnancy was a surprise but even though the loss was early, we had already made a space in our lives for that baby, and I feel our family will not be complete without one more.

I've read that you are most fertile in the 3 months following a loss, so want to start trying immediately without waiting for a cycle to return. I have continued taking my prenatal vitamins and added in some zinc, omegas, B12 and C to help the recovery process, and have started ov testing from yesterday. We haven't actually bd'd since the loss though as I still feel quite sore, but if I get a +ve on an ov test, we will overcome that. Does anyone have any other advice as to what we should be doing to maximize our chances of conception and minimise the risks of another loss? I'd be really grateful for any advice going. Good luck to everyone else trying for the same thing.


----------



## jessy1101

Hi Emmum i'm so sorry for your loss. You'll definetly find support here from everyone. 

I'm actualy a bit confused for my cycle. See i started having really heavy bleeding on the 20th of aug then had a scan early on the 21st that showed the fetus had died at 7 weeks (i was just starting my 11th week that day) and was currently passing. Huge pains sunday night that lasted for 2 hours and then everything came out. My doctor confirmed everything looked good, passed naturaly and we could start trying again immediatly without problems.

I started having this weird tingle inside on the 30th and was terrified i had some type of infection. Went to the doctor and my blood test showed i only had 20 hcg's left in my system which meant everything looked great. Started opk tests on the friday sept 2nd which had a faint line then kept getting darker non stop and stayed dark on the tuesday. I did a pregnancy test on saturday to check and see if it would come out negative but had a faint line.

Now here is the weird part, took a pregnancy test on tuesday and it turned a bit darker?!?? I was like WTH??? Now since DTD last night with my DH my uterus had been cramping on and off...am i going crazy? I think my body had started going coocoo for coco puffs on me 'SOB' :( :(


----------



## ickle pand

Jessy, I'd go back to your doctor in case you have some retained tissue. Have you had any scans or anything?


----------



## jessy1101

Ickle pand Why i went to the doctor almost a week and a half ago she did a full on gyno exam inside with different tissue samples and let me know that everything was good. No sign what so ever of abnormal tissue or anything...seriously some days having a vagina sucks LOLOLOL


----------



## MrsMM24

EMUM :wave: Welcome, I am sorry for your loss :hugs: we all know how you are feeling and we wish you the best! This group of ladies has been a blessing and I am sure that you will find that as well, including some information that will help you out along this journey back to TTC! FXD! you get that bfp soon.

JOEY, good work with the weight loss!

ICKLE, I am sorry that you have so much to deal with along with TTC. However, I agree with JOEY, as a personal trainer, I can say her information is very good and as she said, what better motivation to lose the weight. In many cases, it is a change in lifestyle that will help the weight loss the most. When you find something you like, not that someone else thinks works for you, you stick with it. Have you tried group exercise? I have contemplated in the last month, starting my online personal training again as I come across sooo many women in here that I would love to try to help. FXD for you Hun!

Today, CD10, I saw a hint of a pink line on the OPK this morning (hard squinting). We are going to call and move the donations up 1-2 days. Predicted OV is on the 16th and we want to cover a few days just to cover the bases a little more this month. Prior to MC I was OV on CD14 or 15 and the 16th will be CD18, I OV&#8217;d CD 20-21 last cycle&#8230;. I started using OvuView app on my phone last cycle, and interestingly, it said the best time to use OPKs is between 2-8pm. That I haven&#8217;t heard before. I guess I have it covered, as the clinic said first thing in the morning and I have been doing the morning and evening. I have been checking my cervix as well and I think it&#8217;s going to take a minute to get use to. I still check CM. Thanks to a dear BNB friend (NY), I began the baby aspirin last night, tussin, Primrose, and B-6, I am probably going to be ridiculously FERTILE! :haha: Next week can&#8217;t get here fast enough!!!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Emum

Jessy that sounds weird. Would your doctor recheck your HCG levels do you think, as if they are increasing that might tell you more? POAS are such a blunt tool. The only other things which spring to mind is that a different batch of tests or different brand may be slightly different in sensitivity, or your wee might have been more diluted on the first day than the second?

I agree at the minute, being a girlie sucks big time! My OH is hurting from the loss too but in such a different way.


----------



## jessy1101

Emum i definetly agree it is weird. My doctor said that i dropped from almost 7000 levels to 20 in a week and a half which meant everything was good.

It could be the test batch for sure. I figured the best thing to do would be to re-test maybe this weekend which will give the original test a week in between and see what it says. If it comes out negative than great everything is on track. If it comes out faintly positive i still think it's on track but if it comes out darker then i'll have to call my doctor cuz something is up...

It sucks cuz you hope to have a clean slate right after u know? Like ok this has happend but my body is back to normal so we're starting off fresh.


----------



## chistiana

Struth- thanx hun, that's exactly how i feel!!!Start fresh!!! I ll check babymad and see if they can post here!!!:flower:

Madrid- ever since my last ov in july my temps stayed high even after the mc. It doesnt help that i have to get up a lot during the night, my son is a very fussy sleeper, so they are all over the place!!!:shrug:

Debzie- Yayyyyyy there is still hope for ovulation soon!!! I ve heard that about fertility treatments so hopefully it's not gonna take forever!!Thanks!:thumbup:

C814- Its totally normal hun, it took me 3.5 months to get down to a 31 day cycle.Are you taking any supplements to bring ov any closer?:hugs:

Ickle Pand, i know how you're feeling. I dont even want to call my dr to see how the labs came back after the mc. I am so sorry your appointment brought back all the ugly memories. On a different note, i dont want to give you false hopes but couldnt the drop in your temps be implantation dip? How long have they been down?Lots of hugs hun, i m still keeping my fxd for you!:hug:

Emum- i am so sorry for your loss. You seem to be taking all the right vitamins so you are probably on the right track. I was told extra folic acid can reduce the risk of mc but i still have to ask my dr! He also said he d put me on baby aspirin but that is because i ve had 2 mc and he thinks there might be a problem with blood supply to the placenta. Did they give you a reason for your mc?:hugs:

Jessy, i know this might seem stupid but why dont you get your bloods done again and if it's more than 20 then could there be a chance you ov soon after the mc and are pregnant again?:flower:

MrsMM24, I ll keep my fxed for you hun, GL!:flower:


----------



## jessy1101

Chistiana can that actualy happen?? I always thought u would only ovulate starting at about 14 days after a natural mc give or take a few days...


----------



## c814

chistiana said:


> C814- Its totally normal hun, it took me 3.5 months to get down to a 31 day cycle.Are you taking any supplements to bring ov any closer?:hugs:

Thanks, just feels like it 4 months now and still no sign of a normal cycle! Nope no supplements but I do have some agnus cactus coming tomorrow which Im going to give a go so fingers crossed that helps and I ov soon....then fingers crossed for a sticky bfp


----------



## c814

jessy1101 said:


> Chistiana can that actualy happen?? I always thought u would only ovulate starting at about 14 days after a natural mc give or take a few days...

I know you can get pregnant very soon after a mc but I think it could be a bit to quick?? I dont know though.

My pg tests were positive for a good 3 - 4 weeks after my erpc, I never expected it to take that long.


----------



## chistiana

Jessy,i am sorry, maybe i misunderstood, when was your mc completed? i think you could have already ov but maybe it's still too early for a +test, i agree. I mean, i mc on the 23rd had a d&c on the 26th and hope to ovulate very soon. My numbers arent down yet though. When would you date your ov?


----------



## chistiana

C814, agnus castus did the trick for me last time! The 2nd cycle after my mc i ov day 30 and then i started the agnus castus and next cycle ov date moved up to cd 17! And that the cycle i got the bfp!! Good luck hun, i m pretty sure it's gonna help you too!


----------



## jessy1101

Chistiana started heavy bleeding august 20th and everything came out naturaly late on the 21st. Finished the standard bleeding on the 25th. Had my levels checked on tuesday the 30th and was down to 20. The doctor said it was a great drop and everything was almost back to normal.


----------



## c814

jessy1101 said:


> Chistiana started heavy bleeding august 20th and everything came out naturaly late on the 21st. Finished the standard bleeding on the 25th. Had my levels checked on tuesday the 30th and was down to 20. The doctor said it was a great drop and everything was almost back to normal.

I found my levels dropped fairly quickly to start with but at the low numbers like you are getting took a bit longer. Id give it another week :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

so you could have ov roughly around the 3rd, you could be pg but it might be too early to show on a test so not so sure about what's going on! Impressive drop, i wish my numbers could do the same!


----------



## c814

chistiana said:


> C814, agnus castus did the trick for me last time! The 2nd cycle after my mc i ov day 30 and then i started the agnus castus and next cycle ov date moved up to cd 17! And that the cycle i got the bfp!! Good luck hun, i m pretty sure it's gonna help you too!

Thanks mc cycle I oved cd 43, the last cycle was cd39 and im now cd14 and showing no signs, the agnus cactus might take a while to help but fingers crossed it helps a little this cycle and then maybe a normal cycle next time??


----------



## MrsMM24

JESSY, I dropped quickly, but it also depends on how far along you are during MC. I was 10 wks but Baby D stopped at 8 wks. I dropped quickly and bldng onlylasted 5 days. My levels were checked 3 days after the start and they were 200, then 2 wks after that, it was zero. GL! It can happen, there are sooo many ladies in other threads that not only OV, but were/preg 4/5 wks after the start of their MC. FXD! :dust:


----------



## jessy1101

'sigh' seriously who knows. I think it's just my body that wants to be a pain lol. <

It'S taking you longer to drop down? Like C1814 said maybe since it'S in the final miles left it will take another week or something for everything to dissapear. I figure i'll take a pg this weekend and see if ever the lines starts fading more then it's normal. If ever the lines poof's and appears darker then...i'll be heading to the doctors for sure.

Thx you guys seriously i appreciate all the impute :)


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMM24 Ahhh we're very similar than cuz i had my mc the day i hit 11 weeks but they found out the baby had died at 7weeks. I guess if u count it like that then it wasnt very far along in the pregnancy.

Honestly if it does end up in a positive way than that would be amazing. I'm wishing the same for all of you guys on here. If september is everyone'S BPF month than it's all good ;)


----------



## Desperado167

Seems my cycle is completely messed up and am worried sick that it's early menopause ,mc in July ,:cry: my baby had died at 8 weeks but it took another 4 weeks until I had a natural mc,36 days later af arrived ,and now today 14 days later I have just started bleeding :cry:Anyone else have cycles like this after a loss ,thanks so much in advance ,I also had a hormone blood test two weeks ago and my fsh was 5.8 and my prolactin was 331 and my LH level was 3.0 ,my oestradiol level was 54 but af arrived that day and my doc told me this wAs the reason that one was low , my thyroid was also fine ,any help or advice please !thanks do much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chistiana

c814, i m pretty sure next cycle will be much more normal! I ll keep my fxed for you.:hugs: I ve also heard exercising can kick start things (it didnt for me but i m just saying)


----------



## bastetgrrl

Oh my...where to begin? I'm really behind here....:shrug:

Welcome newbies! I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs: This is a great place to talk with amazing ladies and even vent. :winkwink:

MrsMM - Dang girl getting ready to O again! I'm jealous and wish I had your cycle. :winkwink: Glad to hear that the donations are scheduled. Checking CM and CP can be difficult but if you just keep doing it from day to day you'll get a feel for it....:haha: GL catching the eggie. :dust: 

debzie - if 17-19 are normal O days you are getting real close. I see lots of :sex: in your future. 

struth - GL in the 2WW. :dust: Hopefully you'll get :bfp: this cycle!

Amanda - I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. I believe in you and you'll be able to lose what you need to because you really want this. That's all the motivation you need to push through it. Just try to stay focused and remember it's for :baby:

C814 - my cycles ever since stopping BCP (Jan 2011) have been crazy long! :nope: It totally sucks because that means I have that much less of a chance in conceiving then those that have 28-30 day cycles. :dohh: I don't know what to expect since my mc but thankfully I think charting has helped me to relax and may even O earlier now. Hope so. Hang in there and hopefully your body gets back on track real soon. :thumbup:

Clobo - do you have acupuncture done for fertility reasons or stress? I've thought about doing it but could get costly with weekly visits.

AFM - well I'm waiting for FF to show that I Oed. :growlmad: So until then we'll just keep :sex: every other day and hope for the best. Gosh if I did O I'll be SO thrilled since it's the earliest O since stopping BCP. :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

chistiana said:


> c814, i m pretty sure next cycle will be much more normal! I ll keep my fxed for you.:hugs: I ve also heard exercising can kick start things (it didnt for me but i m just saying)

Thsnks Hun,I walk 5-7 miles every nite ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Desperado167 said:


> Seems my cycle is completely messed up and am worried sick that it's early menopause ,mc in July ,:cry: my baby had died at 8 weeks but it took another 4 weeks until I had a natural mc,36 days later af arrived ,and now today 14 days later I have just started bleeding :cry:Anyone else have cycles like this after a loss ,thanks so much in advance ,I also had a hormone blood test two weeks ago and my fsh was 5.8 and my prolactin was 331 and my LH level was 3.0 ,my oestradiol level was 54 but af arrived that day and my doc told me this wAs the reason that one was low , my thyroid was also fine ,any help or advice please !thanks do much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Desperado, i am sorry hun, i dont know much about this but didnt want to read and run. I have heard however of other ladies on these threads having extremely weird cycles (like 50 day then 20 day, then 35 day and son on until your body can get back to normal). Good luck hun, try not to stress too much (i know easier said than done, i wish i could follow my own advice) cause too much stress might also be causing this. I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## chistiana

Desperado167 said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> c814, i m pretty sure next cycle will be much more normal! I ll keep my fxed for you.:hugs: I ve also heard exercising can kick start things (it didnt for me but i m just saying)
> 
> Thsnks Hun,I walk 5-7 miles every nite ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Chistiana ,thanks for replying ,really appreciate it ,:hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

DESPERADO, I know it is hard, and I remember you from before, but it is very common as CHISTINA mentioned, that cycles take a few times before they are "normal" and even then, it may not be the same as before. I think as long as you chart, temp, etc, you will find the common ground to TTC successfully. As well, exercising does help, so your walking should prove beneficial! GL Hun!!! FXD!


----------



## cdj1

Well I got my hormone bloods back today, I was really shocked to find out that they were so low so quickly after the m/c - HCG was 0.1 on Tuesday and is already at zero...meaning we can TTC again straightaway. Does anyone know if you can OV again normally after such an early m/c? Or will it generally take longer? x


----------



## c814

Thanks I also think excerising can help, as can a positive mental attitude, both were going well till I injured my foot and now cant exercise but Im working on the being positive again


----------



## chistiana

Cdj1, i was just questioning everyone else about it and it seems a lot of the ladies on this thread ovulate very soon after their numbers are down to 0!So good luck with ttc!:dust:


----------



## chistiana

c814 said:


> Thanks I also think excerising can help, as can a positive mental attitude, both were going well till I injured my foot and now cant exercise but Im working on the being positive again

Ahggggg, as if all you've gone through is not enough....well at least you ve got the positive thinking...i m still working on that one!!!Hope you get well soon!:loopy:


----------



## ickle pand

Joey - thanks for sharing your website. The part about eating a proper breakfast struck a cord with me so I need to change that. 

MrsM - Thanks for the advice :) I've tried lots of things over the years but have never stuck to anything. I also developed arthritis a few years ago which doesn't help - I'm either restricted in what I can do or I have a flare up and then struggle to get motivated to start again. The doctors recommend swimming but the thought of wearing a swimming costume fills me with dread!!

Good luck for this cycle - sounds like you've got everything covered!

Christiana - the big temp drop was this morning but the day before it was down but I wasn't feeling well and the cat woke me up at 4.30am (not her fault - DH forgot to feed her before he came to bed and she was starving lol). Fingers crossed it'll jump back up tomorrow but the fact that I've hardly felt any of the symptoms I was feeling makes me doubt it. 

C814 - I'm taking agnus castus and I'm convinced that I wouldn't have gotten pregnant without it. Good luck!

I'm feeling a lot better than I was this afternoon. I've arranged to go to Slimming World with a friend next week so that's a step in the right direction.


----------



## MrsMM24

ickle pand said:


> MrsM - Thanks for the advice :) I've tried lots of things over the years but have never stuck to anything. I also developed arthritis a few years ago which doesn't help - I'm either restricted in what I can do or I have a flare up and then struggle to get motivated to start again. The doctors recommend swimming but the thought of wearing a swimming costume fills me with dread!!
> .

Let me suggest you not wear a swimming suit... I teach all types of classes, including authritis class in the water. A tank top, t-shirt, and a form of shorts are great! It provides the added resistance that will help make/allow you to use your muscles. It really is a great way to exercise, and you don't have to stop when you get that bfp, as water class is highly recommended for those with child! GL


----------



## ickle pand

Thats a good idea MrsM, I hadn't thought of wearing something like that. I did think about going to aqua aerobics at the local pool, but they only run the class every second Thursday. They're building a new pool though so hopefully it'll have more classes once it's complete.


----------



## Clobo

Hi everyone

Wow lots to catch up on, sorry i cant respond individually today as im at work at the mo too so ill just babble!!

*Exercise,* yep works for me too, i notice that makes a big difference!! I love swimming too, havent been to aqua aerobics in ages, i used to like that!!

Once your *HCG hits zero *then your body should start doing its job of starting to grown follicles, ovulate etc again so yes get started!!!!

I know somebody who had some very *short cycles after their mc*, they did eventually get back to normal, its very frustrating i expect but keep at it, our bodies have been through such an upheaval that its not surprising it takes a while to recover :hugs:

*Positivity*, yes thats a very good peice of advice, when i came back from Ibiza with my new found positive thinking within a week id had 4 pregnancy announcements and one engagement among my friends .... just need it to bounce back to me now!!!

Big hugs to all :hug: xxx


----------



## Emum

That's interesting about exercise. I was half way through the 30 day shred when I conceived and stopped because I was worried it was a bit hard core for early pregnancy. I think it would make me feel better to start again though and it is only 20 minutes a day. If it kick starts ovulation so much the better. My ov tests are still negative but its only 6 days since my bleeding started so I'm not unduly concerned by that. I just don't want to miss anything by starting to test too late. I've bought 30 tests so should not run out for a while.

C814 can you not modify exercise even with a sore foot if you want to continue to work out? You could do press ups on your knees, sit ups, any upper body work and anything sitting on a swiss ball. For cardio you could do boxing sitting on a Swiss ball if you need something low impact, or swimming?

We bd last night for the first time since we lost the baby. I thougt it might be painful but actually it wasn't at all, either physically or emotionally. In fact emotionally it was quite healing. It is day 6 for us if I count the first day of the loss as CD1 and I was contemplating following the SMEP so good timing for the preparation phase. I haven't had the conversation with OH explicitly about trying again, but it was clear from how he was last night that he wants to too. He would never say so though for fear of putting pressure on me.


----------



## jessy1101

Emum I remember being terrified the first time we decided to DTD after my mc. It's like ohhh wait wait is that a pre-pain tinggle? Nope? Aiight s'all good LOLOLOL.


----------



## struth

jessy1101 said:


> Emum I remember being terrified the first time we decided to DTD after my mc. It's like ohhh wait wait is that a pre-pain tinggle? Nope? Aiight s'all good LOLOLOL.

Me too!


----------



## MrsMM24

EMUM, good luck, I think that you are doing things at a pace that works foryou and that will be best.

LOL JESSY :haha: 

CLOBO, I hope you get a few minutes to relax from work today.

C814, I think that EMUM has some good ideas, you can definitely modify exercises while you recover. GL

*AFM...*CD11, We moved each donation up 1 day, it still spans over 6 days 4 times, because OV may be a little closer than we first thought. All the things that I am taking possibly will make a positive effect and we have a long fertile stage. FXD! I used the OPKs at night now and the line was the same as the morning, I will continue the nightly. Hoping to be ridiculously FERTILE in just a under a week!! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMM24 hihihih my new positive outlook on life is humour so i went to try and write funny feel good posts on here. It's not to giggle a bit in my office when i read something campy :)


----------



## joeybrooks

joeybrooks
Trying for #1, Cycle 2
Active BnB Member
*

*
Join Date: Jun 2011
Location: Ireland
Posts: 429

Currently Feeling: 

Thanked others: 161
Thanked 96 times in 90 posts
Af due in 3 days and today at 11dpo I'm spotting????

I normally don't spot before af, it just arrives full force. It is just very pale pink blood and only when I wipe???


----------



## chistiana

Hi ladies! I am soooo disappointed today :cry: I did a hpt in the morning and it still came up +. So i went and did a bloodtest thinking it would come back in its 30s or so. But it's still up to 191 :nope: I cant take this anymore....ITS NEVER GONNA GET BACK TO NORMAL. argggghhhhh ](*,) So much for ov coming...yeah right...like never...

Ickle Pand- I am keeping my fxed for you, i ll keep all my thought on urging those temps to jumps reeeaaallly high! Let us know how they go.

Clobo- ahahahahah you made me laugh...yes that's how it goes, the minute you think "IAM GOING TO BE OK" you start seeing all those bellies around you!!!


----------



## chistiana

Joeybrooks...i never used to spot before af...never....then after my first mc i always spot 1-2 days before af.


----------



## struth

chistiana said:


> Hi ladies! I am soooo disappointed today :cry: I did a hpt in the morning and it still came up +. So i went and did a bloodtest thinking it would come back in its 30s or so. But it's still up to 191 :nope: I cant take this anymore....ITS NEVER GONNA GET BACK TO NORMAL. argggghhhhh ](*,) So much for ov coming...yeah right...like never...
> 
> Ickle Pand- I am keeping my fxed for you, i ll keep all my thought on urging those temps to jumps reeeaaallly high! Let us know how they go.
> 
> Clobo- ahahahahah you made me laugh...yes that's how it goes, the minute you think "IAM GOING TO BE OK" you start seeing all those bellies around you!!!

:hugs: You'll get there honey. I know it is frustrating but I promise you will get there x


----------



## LolaAnn

chistiana said:


> Hi ladies! I am soooo disappointed today :cry: I did a hpt in the morning and it still came up +. So i went and did a bloodtest thinking it would come back in its 30s or so. But it's still up to 191 :nope: I cant take this anymore....ITS NEVER GONNA GET BACK TO NORMAL. argggghhhhh ](*,) So much for ov coming...yeah right...like never...
> 
> Ickle Pand- I am keeping my fxed for you, i ll keep all my thought on urging those temps to jumps reeeaaallly high! Let us know how they go.
> 
> Clobo- ahahahahah you made me laugh...yes that's how it goes, the minute you think "IAM GOING TO BE OK" you start seeing all those bellies around you!!!


Hang in there sweetheart. I think this is what happened to me CD68 atm.... just took ages for my HCG to drop. I think that in some cases your body really just needs the time to get ready to prepare for another pregnancy. It will happen, just needs time. I'm absolutley dying of impatience at the moment... arrgggggggggggg


----------



## lioness168

Hi Ladies, do you mind if I join in the NTNP straight after MC? Sorry to hear about everyones losses, its a horrible and tragic thing to occur, very heartbreaking. DH and I feel we want to NTNP this cycle, not to replace our lost baby, but to have hope for another.

Its been almost 2 weeks since my natural MC (28th Aug 11) I was 9 weeks along. Bleeding stopped about 4 - 5 days ago. I did a hpt yesterday and a weak pos still (along with a pos OPK due to hpt). DH and I are going to NTNP this cycle as we want to let my body heal and to allow AF to arrive. Having said that, we also would be happy if NTNP led to a bfp :). I understand your body wont ovulate if you have hpt in your systm still....but does anyone know how long after your levels go back to 0, you can ovulate?

Also, since I had a natural MC...does anyone know if I HAVE to go for a check up? I'm booked in to see my Obstetrician on Tuesday, but am no looking forward to the appointment at all and was wondering if it is really necessary.

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## chistiana

Struth & LolaAnn, thank you, it is reeeeeaaaallly frustrating but i guess it gonna come down sometime!!!!LollaAnn cd 68...wow that was late...i guess i shouldnt be moaning!!!You only have about 7 days to go girl, hang in there and let hope this is your last tww for another 8 months!!

Lioness, i am so sorry for your loss, we are roughly at the same timespace but my hcg isnt going down as quickly as yours is!The lovely ladies on here told me it might not take too long after your levels drop to 0 for your body to ov so hopefully this wont be such a long wait for you!
I guess its not a matter of life or death if you dont go to your dr but i'd feel better if he told me everything is fine inside there and gave me the green lights! PLus he can tell you roughly when you might ov, you know seeing of the egg/folicles! i know it's difficult but take a big breath and go for it!GL


----------



## lioness168

Thanks chistiana for your words of comfort and advice :hugs: 

I am sorry to also hear of your loss(es). How do you know where your hcg levels are at? are you getting blood tests? I might POAS tonight and check hpt and opk. In regards to my Ob appointment, I will still go then...its on Tuesday.


----------



## struth

Welcome Lioness :wave:

Sorry you have to be on this board - but you have come to the right place. I had a mmc in early August @ 9weeks and the support on this thread has been very good. 

My ovulation happened quite soon after my levels dropped. I was getting very faint lines at cd19 and then I ovulated at cd27 so it didn't take long at all (especially as I usually have VERY irregular cycles - 55, 29, 89 days...). I think it is very individual though - some ladies take longer to recover whereas others ovulate right on their normal cycle. 

If it were me I would go to the drs just so that I could have the reassurance that everything was heading the in the right direction but I guess it is up to you x


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies from sunny France!! :wave:

*MrsMM*, wow can't believe you are almost ovulating again!! Good job on arranging those donations chick, lots of :dust: for you x

*Lioness*, Aw mate sorry for your loss, I'd suggest just booking an appt with your doctor just to put your mind at rest if nothing else, def go if you get any funny discharge or pain but otherwise I'm sure you are fine. Good luck for trying again! Ps. Your avatar is so cute x

Hope everyone else is doing ok?? I'm not symptom spotting and just trying to be positive and have fun not thinking toomuch about babies!

Xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Hello everyone,

Just a quick check-in to say that I think I'm out this cycle. My temp dropped to just above the coverline this morning and I've had spotting today. No major AF symptoms, I usually have a lot of pain due to endometriosis, so there's still a tiny sliver of hope but it is tiny.

Hope everyone else is good.


----------



## chistiana

Lioness, i didnt want to have to do bloods but i took a hpt on friday (2 weeks since d&c) and it was still positive. So i thought WTH and did the bloodtest and its still 191!!!!Take a deep breath hun, go do your checkup, and then everything is behind you and you are ready to start fresh! I ll be thinking of you!

Clobo---hello to france!!!hope you are having a wonderful time!

Ickle Pand- this temp stuff sucks but hey you never know right? plus if this is indeed af approaching well at least you are starting on a clean sheet!(i am trying to take the advice and think positive!!)


----------



## LolaAnn

welcome *lioness*, no you don't have to go to your doctor if you don't want to. if you dont want to it might be a good idea to have a stash of IC so you can figure out when your HCG is out of your system. 

thanks *christiana*........ I'm going slowly insane here haha x
*Clobo *enjoy france!! jealous! x
*ickle pand* isn't 12DPO quite early to get AF? If it does turn out to be AF - you may want to look into some herbal remedies to increase the length of your luteal phase. ON the other hand, it could well be IB!! good luck honey x

As for me, I'm freaking bored of waiting. 7DPO now - looking forward to testing tomorrow with FMU but still dubious that I ovulated .. I can't believe OPKs as I've never had a positive one before except for the one I got 8 days ago so its all a bit surreal. Had a long day tidying up and looking after my baby while his daddy spends 9 hours at cricket... yes you heard that right 9 hours lol.. yes I am bitter right now  love to you all.

oh yeah I may have done a test today and spent like 20 minutes staring at it


----------



## Emum

So have had the big conversation with OH, and there is good news and bad news. He does want to try again, but wants to put a time limit on it. We are 42 at the moment and have had fertility problems in the past. OH says we can throw our all into trying for 6 months, but if we don't succeed by then, he would like to stop trying as otherwise he is worried he will be having to continue to work well into his mid seventies to support a child in university. I can see the fairness in this, though I am very anxious ghat with my age and our previous issues we won't succeed within the time limit.

So this month, I have thrown myself into SMEP. I can't start using the CBFM as I need to wait for an AF following the miscarriage, but I am using the smiley face ov sticks daily instead. So far negative but if I took the first day of red blood of the mc as CD1 then I am only on CD9 so a bit early. Hopefully I'll get a positive ov test by next weekend. I did a HPT this evening which was definitely negative though I do still feel sicky and my boobs are still tender. 

I am trying to stay positive and relaxed despite the loudly ticking clock and just pray that we will be successful.


----------



## lioness168

Emum, sorry to hear DH wants to set a limit :hugs:. Perhaps he could give it 12 months instead, as the time pressure of 6 months is not really long enough. Just a little about me and my DH...I have just turned 38 and DH is 50. We were LTTTCers and we went through IVF/ICSI to achieve our beautiful girl who is 14 months old now. We conceived naturally in July this year only to end up with a MC :cry: but we haven't given up yet....we are praying for another natural, but if not, we would accet going through IVF again in the new year. Good luck and I hope you guys catch the eggy soon xo


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - you might want to prepare yourself and your DH for the fact that it could take a few months for your body to get back to normal after the m/c. Mine was at the end of April and my AF's still aren't back to normal yet. I'm ovulating but my AF's have been so light I'm not convinced my lining is building up enough to sustain implantation. I hope none if this matters and that you get pregnant again before your first AF but you never know how your body will respond. Good luck!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm definitely out. AF arrived this morning. 

Lola - a normal LP is between 12 and 16 days long. Most doctors aren't concerned unless its 10 days or less so I'm fine at the moment. My FS has never even really looked at it but I'm back to see him on the 20th so will see what he says then.


----------



## struth

Ickle pand - you are right. A 12 day LP is absolutely fine. I have done quite a bit of research as mine was short (9days with spotting from 7dpo) - 12 days is nothing to worry about. Plenty of time for a little eggy to implant!

Emum - sorry to hear about the time limit. I hope that doesn't put any additional stress on you. I also hope that your cycle return to normal quickly and that you get a maximum number of attempts x

LolaAnn - it is still very early so please don't be disheartened if you get a bfn x

Clobo - :wave: Hope you are having fun in France and that the chilled out approach is working!

AFM - just waiting it out! 5dpo today...


----------



## Emum

Thanks for your thoughts. I agree 6 months isn't long enough but the trouble is 12 months might not be either and his concern is time ticking on and us conceiving late with the result he has to keep working until he is mid to late 70's to pay university fees.

We have male and female issues even without the age factor and the miscarriage. It took 6 years and fertility treatment to conceive our first. Our second was conceived naturally just after the first was born (big surprise!) and our third also naturally but after 23 months ttc. The baby we have just lost was another surprise conceived as we were planning to change from a mirena coil to the pill (but I never got a chance to take the first pill).

A large part of our married life has been spent struggling to conceive and having disappointment after disappointment month after month, so I can understand why he doesn't want many more years of that, and as he works long hours in a stressful job I can also understand that he doesn't want to put his retirement age back by more than 5 years, as would be the case if we conceive within the time frame. I just hope and pray that we are successful as at the moment there is a gap in my life where my lost baby should be.


----------



## chistiana

Hello everyone! :wave:
Ickle pand- 12 days is just fine, i ve read anything over 10 is fine! I am so sorry stupid AF found you but hey, this is day 1 of a brand new cycle, think of it as something exciting, everything is behind now, this is truly your 1st month ttc! And hopefully your last!:hugs:

Emum- You have been blessed with 3 kids so i kind of see where you husband comes from. It's true though that 6 months is not a lot considering the time it takes your body to come back to normal after a mc. On a more positive note, they say you are more fertile after a mc so who knows...i ll keep my fxd for your #4!:flower:

LollaAnn, i think we are running parallel lives!!!!When did you have your first? I had mine on the 18th of may 2010 and have since had 2 mc (April 2011 and August 2011).:hugs:Ow btw...9 hours of cricket...?????:rolleyes:

Struth- 5 dpo is just over a week away from hopefully a bfp, smiiilleeee!:p


----------



## lioness168

Emum - I agree with chistiana, keeping my fingers crossed for you as well :dust:

Hope everyone else is going well :hugs:


----------



## struth

chistiana said:


> Struth- 5 dpo is just over a week away from hopefully a bfp, smiiilleeee!:p

It is exactly a week for me- my LP tends to be shorter than most. The last cycle (not the mc) it was 11 days so if I have not got AF by 12dpo I will be getting cautiously excited!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :wave: Hope all of you had a nice weekend.

Welcome to the new ladies and I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs: We've got a great bunch of gals here to chat with and of course vent if need be. :winkwink:

Amanda - sorry to hear that the :witch: got you.

struth - woo hoo 5 dpo!! Let the countdown begin! :happydance:

AFM - after my body playing games with me last week with low and rising temps ](*,) than finally dropping yesterday to the lowest temp EVER! I decided to run out and buy OPKs. Sure enough it came back positive....finally. So let's hope my temp continues to rise and confirm ovulation (I stopped using OPKs in the past because I'd get a surge but not O). [-o&lt; I'll be doing another one when I get home from work to see what it says. (oh great now I'm addicted to poas again...) :dohh:

I was pretty emotional on Saturday when I found out our friends were expecting and due Feb 17th (sooo close to our orig due date). :cry: It wasn't a total shock that they were preggers because they've been MIA lately but to be this far along was such a blow for me. Don't get me wrong I'm so thrilled for them but it's just really tough. I swear that my list of preggers peeps that I pray for each day just keeps growing and growing...hope we are all on that list real soon.


----------



## struth

Woo hoow Bastetgrrl - so glad to hear about your positive opks!! Bring on the 2WW.


----------



## Gemini85

just a quick question ladies. I got a positive OPK sat afternoon, which was neg on Friday, but sunday morning was neg, dont they usually last longer than a day? and one other thing i was curious about, the last few times i have O'd, i have felt ovulation pain, and it was always on my left, was getting worried that my right side was broken, but this month i havent had any o pain at all. can you get it one side but not the other but still o from both sides? any help would be great! oh, and for those interested, i O'd 17 days after beginning of my natural MC last month xx


----------



## ickle pand

Firstly and I hope this doesn't sound patronising but it is definitely a positive isn't it? The control line is as dark as or darker than the control line? Lots of women get confused with the HPT "a line is a line" thing. 

Secondly, some women have surges so short they don't get positives at all so if it is a positive, that's a good thing.

I wouldn't worry about the ovulation pain being on just one side. Even if your right ovary isn't working your left one will take over. Women who've had to have an ovary removed end up ovulating from their remaining ovary every month, rather than every second month. It could be that the follicles that develop before the dominant one takes over are painful, rather than it being actually ovulation pain. I get lots of ovary pain on both sides every month because I have PCOS. 

O'ing so soon after the m/c is great - it takes some women a lot longer to get their HCG levels low enough. Good luck!


----------



## MrsMM24

CHISTINA, so sorry that your bloods are not decreasing faster, these things take time, and during that time, you can prepare your mind and body to begin TTC. GL Hun! :hugs:

:wave: :hugs: LIONESS, I am sorry for your loss, I would visit the docs, to at least make sure that all is well as your levels decrease, as infection is a big part of the waiting. GL Hun!

CLOBO, France! Wow,I have been once, it is beautiful. Yes, it is OV time again, the cycles never seem so close during, but now that it's approaching, I'm hoping this is the last cycle i try to follow.... Glad you're at ease during this cycle, please keep us posted.

ICKLE :hugs: So sorry that AF flew that dirty broom in the way this cycle. FXD for your next cycle! :hugs:

LOLA, GL testing, itis is still pretty early. FXD :dust:

EMUM, glad you and DH taked, 6 mos really isn't a long enough time after an MC as mentioned, it takes a minute for things to be normal, unless you are one of the few that is lucky enough to OV right after. Maybe talk to make sure 6mos starts after you see normalcy, and you can NTNP until it is all normal? GL Hun!

*AFM* CD14, I am hoping this is my week, we will be having donations at the end of the week into next week. My CM has been hard to read, I typically have quite a bit after af leaves, it has been here, just not loads as I am use to OPKs are starting to show a little pink so I am getting anxious. I added green tea, from a suggestion on the threads, just want to give clear enough path for the swimmers to reach their destination. I got my preseed on Saturday so I think we have all the things we need, just waiting on the eggy. I have been working so much and trying not to obsess at the wait to OV I am so tired daily. Other than that, the weekend was as expected, with the 9-11 memorials and specials, I didnt really rest, and this week, my exercises will pick up, and our daughter begins karate so, who knows, I guess I at least have enough to keep me occupied. My temps are also doing something, I dont see how I am near my last coverline or a coverline at all guess we will see. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## chistiana

Struth- That's even better!!!!Only 1 week to go, yayayayayyayyyyy sooooo exciting!!!!!GL I am keeping fingers and toes crossed!!!

Bastetgrrl- Yay congrats on the +opk! Lets hope temps stay high and we get two BFP soon (yours and struth's--any other ladies approaching??)BTW i am in a similar position as you, my friend got her BFP 3 weeks after my BFP (1st mc) and is due in 2 months. I am so very happy for her, i m even the baby's godmother, but it is just so emotional knowing i would have had my baba too...

Laura- my opks never last more than 12 hours, my dr says its a miracle i ever see that +! Not sure about ov pains but i do get them on both sides irrespective of where i am ovulating from.

MrsMM24 hopefully your little eggy will be here soon!As for the coverline...are they ever the same???One month i ll be very low then next i am high...urgggggg!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks chistiana! I sure hope that we do! Lots of sticky dust :dust:

Wow...due in two months, huh? That must be SO tough. I'm not looking forward to that timeframe at all. This is actually the third couple that I know that are due around my orig due date. :cry: So they are all finding out very soon what they are having and it's making all of those feelings come back to the surface.


----------



## chistiana

bastetgrrl said:


> Thanks chistiana! I sure hope that we do! Lots of sticky dust :dust:
> 
> Wow...due in two months, huh? That must be SO tough. I'm not looking forward to that timeframe at all. This is actually the third couple that I know that are due around my orig due date. :cry: So they are all finding out very soon what they are having and it's making all of those feelings come back to the surface.

:hugs::hugs:It sucks and we get to have the guilts too..:nope: i sometimes urge time to go by until she actually does give birth, at least after that i wont have to look at the pretty round belly all the time...i am so sorry hun but hopefully we'll have our own little success stories to share soon!:dust:


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Im to have a d and c on wednesday after a missed miscarriage at 10 weeks. I will be trying again straight away. As soon as I have my post op appointment and have the all clear, we will be trying again, its the only thing thats got me through all this :( xx


----------



## MrsMM24

LARA, so sorry to hear your news. :hugs: I understand how you feel, we needed to jump back into TTC immediately, to help us make it through as well. GL to you FXD! I hope you get a sticky bean soon. :dust:


----------



## kmp

Hello ladies, I had my followup appt. today after my mc on aug 28. First time going to the dr since I found out I was pregnant. My mc was very early 5 1/2 weeks and my first blood draw on the 29 was already only 15. I had very thick ewcm this morning (so thick it had to be pulled out) sorry way too much tmi. I have never had this before and am not sure whether its fertile cm or not. I am using my cbfm and it still says I'm low. I am worried now cause I am feeling af symptoms like cramps and bloating. Can anyone shed some light.... I bled for five days w the mc so assumed my af wouldn't come for awhile, but its been only 2 wks. Is af coming or am I going to o?


----------



## BooboosMoMee

kmp said:


> Hello ladies, I had my followup appt. today after my mc on aug 28. First time going to the dr since I found out I was pregnant. My mc was very early 5 1/2 weeks and my first blood draw on the 29 was already only 15. I had very thick ewcm this morning (so thick it had to be pulled out) sorry way too much tmi. I have never had this before and am not sure whether its fertile cm or not. I am using my cbfm and it still says I'm low. I am worried now cause I am feeling af symptoms like cramps and bloating. Can anyone shed some light.... I bled for five days w the mc so assumed my af wouldn't come for awhile, but its been only 2 wks. Is af coming or am I going to o?

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I also had an early mc and was using a cbfm and only got low and high readings.. and I ended up getting pregnant then ( right after my mc). I think I ovulate around day 22. Only a few days later than I normally would so just keep at it  You never know! Just bd every other night around ur normal ovulation time. Good luck!


----------



## ickle pand

Kip - it's really difficult to say. Some women ovulate as soon as their HCG gets low enough, others it takes a few weeks. If in doubt, BD just in case though. I hope it is ovulation. Good luck!


----------



## lioness168

Good luck to all you lovely ladies who are getting pos OPKs :). Looking forward to hearing some good news soon :dust:

I had my Obst appointment today and my Obst is such a lovely guy...was genuinely sympathetic and caring...his manerisms have assisted me in my healing, acceptance and closure. He did an US scan and there is only a tiny bit left which will either come away at next AF or...he did even say there was research done several years ago where it was seen that the body did reabsorb the tissue. So...if there is a small amount of tissue, would this be a problem if I was to become pregnant this cycle? Or will the body reabsorb it? Hmmmm?! 

Just did a HPT and and OPK tonight as I started to notice some White CM. Looks like the HPT is now out of my body (well, at least below 10) as it came back neg, and my OPK is also lighter than the control line - so another neg. So...looks like DH and I will either give this cycle a miss due to the small remaining tissue or we will start NTNP soon.

You ladies are great....so much support and encouragement. I struggle to get onto bnb these days, let alone to keep up with everything. Big hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## Emum

It makes such a difference to have caring medical professionals. My obstetrician and all the nurses and sonographers were lovely this time, and that made a horrible situation so much easier. When I had my first miscarriage about 12 years ago it was the complete opposite and they were so uncaring I actually felt violated by the pelvic exam (carried out by a woman ironically) and it just added to the whole range of things I was distressed about.

I think you should do whatever you feel emotionally ready for as it sounds like medically there is no problem whatever you choose to do, and I wish you peace with whatever you decide for this month.


----------



## lioness168

Emum - my Obst was so nice. He only did an external US, no other exam as he said he wouldn't dream of doing an internal after what I have been through. He wasn't worried over the small amount of tissue at all. Said it should pass or be reabsorbed.

I have been googling, and there is alot of conflicting stories and advice ladies have been given about ttc after MC. Alot have been told to wait 3 to 4 months so the lining has time to rebuild and your body to get baCk to normal so chances of another MC decrease. Whats everyones viewpoint on this?


----------



## Emum

I think you should take the personalized advice of your own doctor.

I wasn't actually given any advice as to when I could try again, but my loss this time was at 6 weeks so quite early on. The most recent research I could find published in the UK said that there was statistically no difference in outcome between waiting to conceive and conceiving straightaway, so I have opted to try again immediately. But I am swayed by the fact that I am older and have had fertility problems in the past, so don't want to waste any small chance. If there was something about the nature of my loss which meant I had been advised to wait for longer (eg a molar or ectopic) then I would do so.


----------



## lioness168

Thanks Emum. Our Dr didn't say we could't try this month...as I stepped in and said next month we were thinking about trying and he didn't have a problem with that. He also wants me back in 6 weeks time to check how everything is going. Thank you for the info Emum :hugs:. We also are swayed by fertility issues and time, I understand what you mean. We conceived our first via ICSI/IVF after being a LTTTCer. So we would like to make the most of our time. We are also no spring chickens either (38 and 50).

Good luck Emum :hugs:

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all


----------



## Emum

Thanks lioness. You too.

Apparently, you sometimes get a fertility boost in the first 3 months after a miscarriage. Assuming, your ovulation doesn't stop completely that is, the evidence is contradictory!

The only time we ever conceived easily (aside from the last one which we have just lost) was within 3 months of giving birth, so I am hoping I am one of those women who respond favourably to the end of pregnancy, fertility wise, otherwise I suspect we will never be able to conceive again. I am 42, soon to turn 43, and my DH is also 43.


----------



## lioness168

Emum - Thank You for your support and encouragement :hugs. Sending you loads of sticky dust your way hun :dust:. 
GL and I hope your hcg levels drop to 0 soon so you can catch the egg :D :dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

I definitely think that each person should take personal advice from their own doctor. Since we are all different. I say, personally, if your doc is not against it, and you and your spouse feel up to it, I will see you in a TWW!!!! I wish you all luck no matter the decision, and :dust:!!! I know that for us, it was a good healing decision.

*AFM...* Not much to report, the lines are getting a little darker, I think I have timed OV just right, even if it is a day or so late, I will be ok, because "donations" are set for Thur, Fri, Sun and Mon!!! OV is between Thurs and Sat (predicted) FXD!!! GL Lovely Ladies!!! :dust:


----------



## chistiana

Lara- i am soooo sorry for your loss hun. I felt exactly the same way after my first mc but agreed to wait for one cycle (which actually lasted 2 months as my body is really taking its time!!) since our doctor told us 2-3 months. This time round after my 2nd mc he again advised 2-3 months but we ve decided not to wait. I know this will help us deal with our loss and hopefully it will for you too. GL hun, i hope your d&c goes well tomorrow and you re soon healthy and ready to try again!

imp- You sound like one of the lucky ladies since your hcg dropped so quickly so although thi thick mucus you are talking about doesnt sound like ewcm it might just be building up to become so it might be another week or so! So as the ladies suggested just try every other day and hopefully you wont miss that eggy!

Laura- i was told to wait 2-3 months. Got pg again after 3 months and mc again. When i asked the dr if it might have been too soon to conceive again he said this was definately not the case. I was very disappointed after the d&c and when he said wait 2-3 months i said i m not waiting end of story. He said there is no evidence to say it will increase my chance of having another mc but it's what is generally recommended. Well, if there is no evidence then i say i dont care. I ve heard of women conceiving straight away, like 2 weeks later and going on to have a happy and healthy 9 months and other waiting 6 months and going on to mc again. So i am gonna do my best to get pg again and if this is my lucky bean then so be it!! Sorry this is my opinion but that's just me being completely impatient!!!

AFM- I did another hpt today and it came up positive again but this time it was so much fainter! I am waiting till thursday to do another one and hopefully that will be a negative at last! Weird thing, i am getting more cm so i am keeping my fxd that my body wont need another 2 weeks to ov!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## We want one

Hi CJD1

Im new to here too. I suffered a miscarriage on christmas eve 2010 at 10 weeks and am still devastated. Ive only just plucked up the courage to try again in the last couple of months. Im totally sympathetic with you trying again immediately! All my GP told me was to wait one cyle and test afterwards to ensure my hormoes were back to normal to avoid any confusion. :wacko:

The miscarriage left me a couple of problems and a lot of fears but im hoping this time i get pregnant it will be a lot easier!!

TC 
Jody


----------



## chistiana

Hi we want one. I am so sorry you have to be on this thread but now you ve taken your decision to ttc again i wish you lots of baby dust and a very quick BFP!


----------



## Gemini85

could do with some more advice.... i had a positive opk (ones wirth the smileys) on sat, and am dubious as to wether i really did though as i usually get o cramps and have sore bbs from then until AF due, which i didnt get this month, but i had to go for a smear today, as the one i had 7 months ago came back borderline changes. She said "are you happy for me to do this, in case you are preg" thinking i hadnt o'd, i figured its not likely to be a problem, but an hour laster im really starting to worry i could have done potential harm? thinking about it, i had a very horrible vivid dream last night, which i had last month and was pg.... (I NEVER dream usually, at least not remembering them i dont) HELP!


----------



## LolaAnn

chistiana said:


> Hello everyone! :wave:
> Ickle pand- 12 days is just fine, i ve read anything over 10 is fine! I am so sorry stupid AF found you but hey, this is day 1 of a brand new cycle, think of it as something exciting, everything is behind now, this is truly your 1st month ttc! And hopefully your last!:hugs:
> 
> Emum- You have been blessed with 3 kids so i kind of see where you husband comes from. It's true though that 6 months is not a lot considering the time it takes your body to come back to normal after a mc. On a more positive note, they say you are more fertile after a mc so who knows...i ll keep my fxd for your #4!:flower:
> 
> LollaAnn, i think we are running parallel lives!!!!When did you have your first? I had mine on the 18th of may 2010 and have since had 2 mc (April 2011 and August 2011).:hugs:Ow btw...9 hours of cricket...?????:rolleyes:
> 
> Struth- 5 dpo is just over a week away from hopefully a bfp, smiiilleeee!:p

No WAY!!!! My DS was born the 19th of May 2010!!! I have not had a period in between, only M/Cs (as I BF for quite a while). 

OK Ladies, I'm going out of my flipping mind. I have run out of IC and only have tesco HPTs which I know are not sensitive (I think 25miu). Testd today and yesterday and both BFNs :( I'm 10DPO today so slowly losing hope. I woke up this morning feeling really yuck, shaky, slightly feverish too. I'm going to give it until monday for either AF or BFP to show and then see my doctor, because.. well.. I've waited a long time this time and I want some bloods to make sure everythings okay. CD68 :S


----------



## LolaAnn

Laura Power said:


> could do with some more advice.... i had a positive opk (ones wirth the smileys) on sat, and am dubious as to wether i really did though as i usually get o cramps and have sore bbs from then until AF due, which i didnt get this month, but i had to go for a smear today, as the one i had 7 months ago came back borderline changes. She said "are you happy for me to do this, in case you are preg" thinking i hadnt o'd, i figured its not likely to be a problem, but an hour laster im really starting to worry i could have done potential harm? thinking about it, i had a very horrible vivid dream last night, which i had last month and was pg.... (I NEVER dream usually, at least not remembering them i dont) HELP!

I wouldn't worry hun. I did a quick google and loads of people actually have smears during pregnancy. They are really just checking your cervix so it wouldn't have any effect on your egg implanting etc which is all you would really be up to if you O'd last sat x


----------



## Gemini85

Thanks LolaAnn, Like i said, not convinced ive got much of a shot this month as i didnt have o pains, nor have i got sore bbs like i usually do after ovulation. 
Is that common after MC? to not o the following month? im right in thinking that a positive OPK doesnt mean o definately happened right? x


----------



## Emum

Laura Power said:


> im right in thinking that a positive OPK doesnt mean o definately happened right? x

Yes. The OPK measures the LH which surges to tell your ovaries to release an egg. But if the follicle doesn't contain an egg that month none will be released. I'm not sure how things work post miscarriage but I have had PCOS and have had surges with no ovulation many times. I have also read that sometimes the first couple of cycles post miscarriage are anovulatory but I think this varies from woman to woman as obviously some woman get pregnant immediately so must ovulate.

In general, I would err on the side of optimism and assume that you did ovulate and are in with a chance. I've also been advised in the past that it is fine to have a smear in early pregnancy. It's just a swab running gently over your cervix after all. You'd probably cause more trauma by bding!


----------



## Gemini85

It didnt feel very gentle! think it may have been because i was late for my appointment! im sure she took it out on my cervix!! 
Thanks for the advice, i cant stand this TWW. i thought i was so lucky falling last cycle, but nooooo, i swear it turns me nuts! its worse than taking your driving test, i have so much respect for those that have done it several times and more. relaxing just isnt an option! 
i want a magic wand that means you can fast forward two weeks as soon as you o! xx


----------



## MrsMM24

CHISTINA, GL thursday, I hope the test shows non-existent lines!!! FXD!

Sorry for your loss WE WANT ONE :hugs: GL moving forward, as we too began to try straight away after MC.

LAURA P, I wouldn't worry much as mentioned, many women have them done during preg and it is perfectly fine.... GL FXD!

LOLA, I think you still have a good shot Hun, relax and try to remain calm. 10DPO is still very early. Give it a couple more days.... especially with no :af:

*AFM&#8230;* CD16, This will be the week to get it started. My CM has made a nice change and I am sure that OV is near!!! Donations have begun and the last will be Monday!! Best chances are directly before OV so here I go! My coverline temps should be coming in good as I think I see a clear pattern forming, and my CP seems to be shifting as of last night. Feeling really hopeful this cycle, as I have added so many different aspects. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## chistiana

LolaAnn, our beanies are 1 day apart!What a great age they are at now, dont you agree?
Come on you seriously cant be losing hope, i ve never had a BFP at 10 dpo and i ve had 3 of them so far! It's way too early still, keeping my fxed for you!

MrsMM24- Thank you so much, i swear to god if i see another positive test this week i m gonna climb on a tree and stay there!!!

Laura- ow how i wish we could have a chance to fast forward some weeks..i d be in a fast forward mode the last 3 weeks!!!I ve read that if an egg is fertilized and going to implant nothing can prevent it (obviously except medication) so you should be ok. I am keeping my fxd you get your BFP in a week or so!!

AFM- one more night before another hpt please please please God please make it a negative this time only!!All my next hpt can be + but i need this one to be -!!


----------



## LolaAnn

they are such a fab age, I love it, love seeing him toddle around and babble, hilarious. I guess I'm losing hope cos ALL of my previous 3 have had faint lines from 8DPO. But thanks for the reassurance I will be patient. 

Good luck MRSMM It sounds like all systems are GO!


----------



## kmp

BooboosMoMee said:


> kmp said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, I had my followup appt. today after my mc on aug 28. First time going to the dr since I found out I was pregnant. My mc was very early 5 1/2 weeks and my first blood draw on the 29 was already only 15. I had very thick ewcm this morning (so thick it had to be pulled out) sorry way too much tmi. I have never had this before and am not sure whether its fertile cm or not. I am using my cbfm and it still says I'm low. I am worried now cause I am feeling af symptoms like cramps and bloating. Can anyone shed some light.... I bled for five days w the mc so assumed my af wouldn't come for awhile, but its been only 2 wks. Is af coming or am I going to o?
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your loss. I also had an early mc and was using a cbfm and only got low and high readings.. and I ended up getting pregnant then ( right after my mc). I think I ovulate around day 22. Only a few days later than I normally would so just keep at it  You never know! Just bd every other night around ur normal ovulation time. Good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you! I just got my "high" today, so I think I am just a few days behind normal! I am super excited!! Forgot to mention my dr. said that we should wait 2 to 3 cycles before trying. I think he has strong beliefs on how he thinks people should grieve. That irritates me, I am a psychologist and there is NOT one right way to grieve.


----------



## struth

kmp said:


> Thank you! I just got my "high" today, so I think I am just a few days behind normal! I am super excited!! Forgot to mention my dr. said that we should wait 2 to 3 cycles before trying. I think he has strong beliefs on how he thinks people should grieve. That irritates me, I am a psychologist and there is NOT one right way to grieve.

I completely agree with you - in fact, I think it is important to the grieving process that people just allow it to take its natural course. There is nothing worse than expectations being placed on people as that time in their lives. You do what feels right for you :hugs: Oh and woo hoo for the 'high'!



chistiana said:


> AFM- one more night before another hpt please please please God please make it a negative this time only!!All my next hpt can be + but i need this one to be -!!

Hoping and wishing for a bfn for you hon. Keep us posted x



MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM* CD16, This will be the week to get it started. My CM has made a nice change and I am sure that OV is near!!! Donations have begun and the last will be Monday!! Best chances are directly before OV so here I go! My coverline temps should be coming in good as I think I see a clear pattern forming, and my CP seems to be shifting as of last night. Feeling really hopeful this cycle, as I have added so many different aspects. FXD! :dust: :dust:

:happydance: Bring on that eggy....! Exciting times MrsMM24! I hope that you catch the egg and that it is super sticky x

AFM - I am 8dpo, had a big temp dip yesterday which has gone back up today but I am spotting. This is not usual for me - I usual spot from about 7 or 8dpo (and even did on the cycle that I was pregnant). This just feels and looks different though - much more pink than brown and it feels like that nasty :witch: is not far away. I have a feeling that she will be here soon - and I'll be back to a short LP :cry: I guess I just have to wait it out.... :paper:


----------



## LolaAnn

oh my god you guys. I just cracked open my tesco hpt from this morning and I see faint line!!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

OMG Lola! Post a pic of it!


----------



## LolaAnn

ohh here's my thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/737418-tesco-test-11dpo-faint-line.html

hmm the pictures don't show it as well in real life. I'm trying to not get excited.


----------



## ickle pand

Pictures never come out great. I see a line though! I hope it gets lovely and dark in the next day or two :)


----------



## LolaAnn

ickle pand said:


> Pictures never come out great. I see a line though! I hope it gets lovely and dark in the next day or two :)

Thanks my love xx


----------



## Emum

How fantastic! Huge hugs of congratulations. Hope to see more pics of it as it gets darker and darker.


----------



## Emum

Lola, maybe you are bringing luck to the thread. I just checked my OPK today, and I have a positive! I'm day 12 post miscarriage. Shall now have to incentivize OH for a few days. :)


----------



## LolaAnn

Emum said:


> Lola, maybe you are bringing luck to the thread. I just checked my OPK today, and I have a positive! I'm day 12 post miscarriage. Shall now have to incentivize OH for a few days. :)

I hope so! Yay that's so quick for a pos OPK, well done you x


----------



## c814

I think I see a line LolaAnn

I still have no idea whats going on with me, my cbfm has said high for 5 days now but no peak yet and temps dont show ovulation. Yet an ov test is very negative! So looks like im in for another long cycle :( trying to keep positive though


----------



## firsttimer1

lola - i see a line too.... good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

wow was just checking in and saw your post lolaanne I see the line whoo hoo:happydance::happydance:

I agree you are bringing some luck to this thread. I thought I would be out this month as oh is away all week and I was due to ov today or yesterday but:happydance: Positive OPK today, now I just hope my eggy stays put until OH is ack tomorrow. I never ov later than cd 18. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-15 11.42.59.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jessy1101

Yay LolaAnn!! There definetly seems to be a 2nd line so i'm rooting for you! 

How is everyone else doing? Hoping to see some more wonderfull BFP on here in no time!

My body is actualy pretty weird today. When i got pregnant back in june the 2nd week of my 2WW i would get the weirdest cramps in my uterus on and off. I actualy thought that maybe it was some freaky deaky type of period until i first got my BFP. I've started having those same types of cramps in my uterus. I would also be due for my AF within the next few days but it doesn't feel like those type of cramps. I dont have any spotting either. I guess i'm just wondering how different does the first AF feel after your mc? Did it mess up your system? Cramping? Your body in general?


----------



## bastetgrrl

WOO HOO Lola! That's awesome! :happydance: Can't wait to see as the line gets darker and darker! 

Emum - wow girlie that's fast! :happydance: Time to get to bed for lots of :sex:

debzie - YAY for a pos OPK! Hope the eggie sticks around for you and OH. :happydance:

jessy - I can't answer about first :af: after mc because I haven't had one yet but hopefully you'll get a :bfp: that would be SO great! :dust:

AFM - Trying to be patient my 2ww but freaking FF hasn't confirmed O yet and it's driving me nuts. I'm also really swamped at work (hence the reason why I'm MIA on here) but at least it's keeping my mind off of everything else. Hopefully FF will confirm in a day or so.


----------



## debzie

Bastegrrl just peeked at your chart it will be this mornings lower temp and the few days before ov higher temp that will be throwing it off. many women get a second estrogen surge at 2-4 dpo that can give you a slight fall back dip. Fingers crossed hun. x


----------



## MrsMM24

STRUTH, I hope AF is far away and stays away for 9 mos!!! I think that dip I see on the chart could mean you are having IB! GL FXD :dust:

LOLA, :test: again!! I see a line!!! GL :dust:

EMUM and DEBZI, get to BDg!!! We can all be with LOLA and be Bump Buddies! I too think that OV will show later as being today!!! GL FXD! :dust:

C814, please don't give up, things are still very much in your favor! GL :dust:


https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...-9-30-testers-join-me-5-testers-counting.html

*AFM&#8230;* CD17, Got my Smiley this morning! Last night the stick was maybe one shade lighter than a +OPK!!! Donation was an hour ago!!! My CM and temp look good for this!! Best chances are directly before OV or ON THE SAME DAY!! My CP seemed to be shift 2 days ago. Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Emum

Good luck MrsMM24. Timing sounds perfect to me. We had our first by AI and then had a failed attempt when trying for number 3. Our successful one was the day after an HCG trigger shot and the one which failed was 2 days after a smiley (clinic closed at weekends :( ). So on my admittedly very small experience of this, before is definitely better than just a few hours after.


----------



## debzie

thanks mrsmm but oh is out of town until tomorrow evening so I hope I ov tomorrow so at least I can have a chance. Just looked at your other thread will post on that too. If I am in with a chance I will be due af on the 29th September. Good luck to you too hun. x


----------



## LolaAnn

ohhh MrsMM I'm so excited for you! I need you as my bump buddy! And the rest of you too of course!!

Duh I just went to Tesco and got a million things, of course I forgot the pregnancy tests LOL! Ah well I'm off to meet up with some friends so will get some late this evening :)


----------



## MrsMM24

debzie said:


> thanks mrsmm but oh is out of town until tomorrow evening so I hope I ov tomorrow so at least I can have a chance. Just looked at your other thread will post on that too. If I am in with a chance I will be due af on the 29th September. Good luck to you too hun. x

Tomorrow evening... ok well, FXD that you OV tomorrow night or even the 17th!!! That way they will be swimming and catch that eggy before it gets far! :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

GL MrsMM! Hope you get a :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## struth

Congrats LolaAnn!!! :happydance: I hope that you get stronger lines tomorrow (if you remembered to buy them!)

And - wow - have we had a ovulation boom or what!! So many positive opks I've lost count! GL girls - I will be routing for you all!

MrsMM - IB? I don't know. It is different to my usual spotting that is for sure. Much more like bleeding than usual. Oh well, will just have to be patient and see what the next few days brings. I hope you have caught that egg x


----------



## LolaAnn

I bought some but not seeing much better line??


----------



## Gemini85

i think its stronger! wait until its dried out like the others, i think its easier to see them then! x


----------



## debzie

I see it lola and better than yesterday. Congrats again hun. x

AFM I think I have missed the boat so to speak this month. CM today is still eggwhite but cloudy so that says to me I have ovulated....please eggy if you are in there hold on until tonight. Feel gutted.:growlmad:


----------



## ickle pand

Lola, I see it better than the dried ones too! Are you going to keep testing?


----------



## MrsMM24

Hang on eggy!!! FXD for you DEBZIE!!

LOLA, I see it better too. I think that a CONGRATS is in order!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

How are the rest of you Ladies?

*AFM&#8230;* CD18, No Smiley, but the OPK was dark. Last night the stick was the same as yesterday! My CM and temp look good too. We know that you OV within 24-48 hours of a + so we have 1 more donation set then we will be counting down the days, trying NOT to SS :haha: Feeling really hopeful this cycle! FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Emum

is it 24 to 48 hours Mrs MM? I was told 12 to 36 hours. It doesn't matter too much I guess if most of your donations are in the overlapping window. Personally Id rather be early than late with the donation though as sperm hangs around longer than the egg


----------



## ibanez

I MC on August 10-23rd on the 26th was given the ok to try again right away as I do have PCOS and directly after a MC your very fertile. Well its been a long road already, I believe I ovulated during the week of the 5th as I was super duper crampy which I never experienced before, then on the 10th I was hit with a yeast infection. 

Yesterday and today I am having light spotting that is brownish in color so not sure if this is implantation bleeding or my period starting up again. Hoping that we where lucky and got pregnant again right away. I wish you luck keep me updated as to how you are doing.


----------



## MrsMM24

Exactly, that's the most important part of timing, making sure they are there right before the egg as their life span is longer. I have also heard 12-36 hours, but the reasoning behind that is certain OV perdictors use a different amount to give you a + some are super sensitive and give you a positive and you have longer, where as those that are not as sensitive give you negative until the egg is really moving and therefore you have a shorter window.

I use 2 different ones... and different times because you can miss it with the sticks. I also use temps for that reason. The clinic recommends using predictors.


----------



## Desperado167

LolaAnn said:


> I bought some but not seeing much better line??

Huge congrats Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chistiana

hello to all you ladies!!!i am away for my brothers wedding but I just peaked in and couldnt not aswer.....

LOLA CONGRATS HUN!!!i am on my crappy little phone and I can still see a line!!!weeeeeee yaaaayyyyy super yayyyyyy, I am wishing you a veeeeeeryyy happy and healthy 9 months hun!!!!!you started bringing GL on this thread again!!!

Struth, why not an IB it could be especially if its different than other times, hang in there!!!!

Wow all you ladies seem to be ovulating at the same time, GL to all hopefully we ll have lots and lots of nice BFP soon!!!!!!!

AFM I think I might be the only one missing all the fun. I was hitting my head on the door yesterday, did another hpt, still positive. Argggggg I need help!!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations Lola!!! All the best in your pregnancy!!! How exciting!

XX


----------



## struth

LolaAnn said:


> I bought some but not seeing much better line??

Any update hon?



ibanez said:


> I MC on August 10-23rd on the 26th was given the ok to try again right away as I do have PCOS and directly after a MC your very fertile. Well its been a long road already, I believe I ovulated during the week of the 5th as I was super duper crampy which I never experienced before, then on the 10th I was hit with a yeast infection.
> 
> Yesterday and today I am having light spotting that is brownish in color so not sure if this is implantation bleeding or my period starting up again. Hoping that we where lucky and got pregnant again right away. I wish you luck keep me updated as to how you are doing.

Sorry about your loss - you are in the right place though. The ladies on here a re lovely and very supportive. I hope that it is IB - any update?



chistiana said:


> Struth, why not an IB it could be especially if its different than other times, hang in there!!!!
> 
> AFM I think I might be the only one missing all the fun. I was hitting my head on the door yesterday, did another hpt, still positive. Argggggg I need help!!!!!

Thanks hon - I'm still spotting. She's not completely arrived yet sowe'll just have to see. 

How long has it been since your mc now? It is so frustrating isn't it?


----------



## LolaAnn

you know what I did one this morning and there is no line? wtf. bit gutted right now but its the weekend so not gonna think/action anything until monday :(


----------



## Emum

Hugs lola. How many dpo do you think you are?

If it was me, I'd just get really wound up and upset by continuing to test, so I think I would in your shoes put the tests away for 48 hours, then if no AF try again. But we all react differently. With me, the hope/despair cycle is just so hard to handle, and I'd rather just bury my head for a while and hope I got a clear answer one way or another next time I checked.

When I was trying to conceive my first child my FS once told me that I might be conceiving every month but miscarrying just as my period was due. I found that far more devastating than the thought that I hadnt conceived at all, though I think he was trying to be comforting and reassuring. It might help some women, but personally whatever the real case, if there is any doubt, I've always found it easier to work on the basis I was never pregnant, rather than that I was pregnant and lost.


----------



## cdj1

LolaAnn said:


> you know what I did one this morning and there is no line? wtf. bit gutted right now but its the weekend so not gonna think/action anything until monday :(

Hi Lola 
I have been secretly stalking your story! Have you thought about using a Clearblue Plus? They are usually very accurate. Hoping its good news x


----------



## chistiana

hey everyone! 
STRUTH its been 3w1d now,i am more angry than sad now,wtf it cant take that long to drop,i only mc on w7! how r u holding up girl?any news? 
LOla maybe the new test wasnt as sensitive?owwwgggrr this must be sooooo frustrating but I m thinking we wouldnt all have seen a line if hcg wasnt there, you cant have false positive. I know everyones different but if I was in your shoes I d just test again and again.HOpe your next test is very very clearly positive hun, will be expecting your news.

AFM Didnt test again today but I am so sure it s gonna come back positive again that I am now losing all my faith...i am a long long way away from a normal cycle, ov and a bfp...i guess my dr is gonna have it his way


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies :wave:

Hope everything is ok, sorry that I havent been able to catch up with everyone but Ive been away for a week in France, lovely week but today the witch rode in on her broomstick, im so gutted, when is it going to happen?? I just feel like giving up, its so stressful :cry:

*Lola*, really hope you get a line tomorrow, i see one on the 12 dpo!! :dust:

*Amanda*, I see you were unlucky last cycle too, good luck this time chick :hugs:

*MrsMM*, thats brilliantly timed donations, really hope you catch that eggy chick.

*Chistiana*, aw mate its awful having to wait so long, unfortunately it can take a long time, I bled for 6 weeks and then it took another 7 weeks before i ovulated (I have PCOS as well), dont give up though, you never kow what your body is going to do just around the corner, keep your chin up and keep going chick, you will get your baby xxx

:dust: to everybody!!


----------



## chistiana

owwwww clobo...i am so sorry the stupid witch got you...well it will happen, you are just on a clean sheet right now...i wish you an october bfp!!!
I keep thinking maybe I might ov as soon as they drop but I highly doubt it...ow well nothing I can do about it right?i also hope for a last october bfp!!xx


----------



## chistiana

oups I meant end of october bfp!!!


----------



## Clobo

Thanks mate, this cycle im back to temping just to check on the ovulation, SMEP and getting back onthe Low GI diet and exercise bandwagon! Salmon for tea tonight!!

Well hopefully it wont be long for you, yep nothing you can do but keep busy and let the time pass you by quickly so you can get trying again :dust: xxx


----------



## Madrid98

*Clobo *so sorry about af. I'm also on a diet and I've done before the Low GI diet and I really liked it. I found it quite easy to follow with a Rosemary Conley book. Good luck dropping the pounds.

*Christiana* you have the patience of a saint. How come this is taking so long? Have the doctors explained at all? Hope you get your bfn very soon so that you can move on.:hugs:

X


----------



## struth

chistiana said:


> I keep thinking maybe I might ov as soon as they drop but I highly doubt it...ow well nothing I can do about it right?i also hope for a last october bfp!!xx

Mine was positive on cd19 but then I ovulated on cd27 (got my positive opk on cd25). I stopped testing as I ran out of hpt and then started using opks. I hope you have a similar situation - have you any sign of EWCM?

Another lady on these boards was having squinters until she got AF - best to keep an eye on signs of ovulation just in case.


----------



## struth

chistiana said:


> how r u holding up girl?any news?

I think I might be on my way out... :cry: I have been spotting since 7dpo (which is common for me) and I now have cramps and think she is waiting round the corner for me! Frustrating as I had a squinter on a IC this morning (pic in my journal) but then it was after the time limit so I'm not counting it! 

I think I will be on cd1 tomorrow - will keep you ladies updated x


----------



## Madrid98

My af came last Saturday; first one after mc but I'm confident I didn't O at all even though my temps were quite high.

Struth don't give up so early. Cramping at 7dpo could well be implantation. At least that was what happened to me last pregnancy.

xx


----------



## LolaAnn

aw guys bleeding now :( welcome back AF. poos must have been a chemical, oh well at least I didn't get my hopes up too high. 

clobo I'm doing really low GI, my blog is here www.laurasaur.com and I'm updating every day.

SIGH. Oh well. At least I know I'm back to normal now :/ Stink.. really thought it was my month. Oh welllllllll another few weeks to lose weight I guess. x


----------



## debzie

So so sorry lolaAnn. Sending hugs. X


----------



## LolaAnn

thanks love :)


----------



## Madrid98

So sorry Lola!!


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Lola*, so sorry that the witch has come, its a horrible horrible day isnt it, especially when you have had your hopes up .... have a wallow and then get yourself ready for the next cycle, whatever it may bring you are strong enough to see it through. Ooh ill have a look at your blog ....

Thanks *Madrid*, im feeling a bit better today, got lots planned to keep me busy till ovulation so hoping it comes round quickly!! xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so sorry Lola xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Awwwwww Lola ,sorry huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Lola im sorry sweety :( im hoping everything will work out next month for u! Hugs and positive vibes all around.


----------



## struth

Oh Lola - so sorry hon x

AFM - CD1 today. AF has arrived for the first time since the mc. A little heavier than it has been recently but as they used to be before the pill. I'm really hoping that I now have normal length cycles (it is month 10 but I have only had 5 cycles so far). I would love to O within the next three weeks.... please, please, please.....


----------



## chistiana

OWwww Lola, i am so so sorry hun :hugs:, it must have been a chemical but at least now you are starting fresh and have more time to get your body ready. Good luck this month!!:dust:

Struth, clean sheet for you, hopefully you will ovulate before cd20, have you tried anything to bring ov earlier? Sorry if this sound stupid but what is squinters??:shrug:

Madrid, yap, i feel like a saint!!! It s been 3 weeks 2day now and the dr said it is 100% psychological.:saywhat: Hey i say this is bull.. how can it be psychological and run the exact same course with both my mc?](*,)](*,)](*,)

Clobo, GL hun hopefully this month is ours!:dust:

AFM- i am back and planning on doing another test tomorrow. I am pretty sure this one's gonna be negative and then i have 17 days before i ovulate...everything moves in slooooooowwwww mooootioooon!!!:-({|=!I am taking sooo many supplements to get my body ready that i could open a pharmacy!!:laugh2:


----------



## struth

chistiana said:


> Struth, clean sheet for you, hopefully you will ovulate before cd20, have you tried anything to bring ov earlier? Sorry if this sound stupid but what is squinters??:shrug:
> 
> AFM- i am back and planning on doing another test tomorrow. I am pretty sure this one's gonna be negative and then i have 17 days before i ovulate...everything moves in slooooooowwwww mooootioooon!!!:-({|=!I am taking sooo many supplements to get my body ready that i could open a pharmacy!!:laugh2:

Sorry - squinters = you have to squint to see the lines!!! :haha:

Haven't tried anything to bring O forward - manly as my cycles are all over the place. I think it has been due to the pill in my system (55 days, 29 days, 88 days, then O'd on cd16). I seem to have either normal cycles or REALLY long ones! I have also had a short LP and so take vit b complex and chromium. I was being investigated for PCOS and cysts but then I fell pregnant. Am going to get it a couple of cycles and see how they are. If they are still wonky then I will go back to the drs and continue the investigations. 

I hope that your test tomorrow is negative hon x


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Hi everyone, I had a d and c last wednesday after a mmc at 10 weeks. We are NTNP, it took us 3 cycles last time, so fingers crossed it will be as quick this time. Counting my D and C as AF I should ov around the 30th of the month, so we will be doing lots of BDing around then xxxx


----------



## Madrid98

*Struth* I'm using soy to help regulate my cycles. They were very irregular after the first mc either too short or too long. With soy I managed to O on cd14 & I got my bfp last time. And this time I'm trying it again with the hope to get another bfp or at least a shorter cycle.

X


----------



## jessy1101

Well just got my first AF since my miscarriage on the 22nd of august. I guess it s a good thing in the sense that my system got back to normal fast enough. But omg is there ever a lot of cramping and ickiness in general! Did anybody else have a painfull AF the first time after mc???? Beurkkkkk


----------



## kmp

Well, I am about 2 days into the 2ww!! I am trying to decide now when I will test so I don't have to talk myself out of it everyday when I get closer. Should I start about 8dpo? Last time (the bfp that ended in mc) I didn't get my bfp until 14dpo, but maybe that has something to do w the mc....like slow growth or something. Anyway if anyone else has a hard time finding ov with opks, I strongly advise you to get the cbfm! I still have yet to get a positive opk EVER! I second line shows, but never enough to be pos. I have even poas several times a day and still no pos. My cbfm on the other hand tells me when ov is coming two days early and then when its here!! I still love that device even tho it broke my heart to turn it back on.


----------



## debzie

Welcome laura+ Sam+ bump. So sorry for your loss. this first cycle can be tricky depending pn how long it takes for hcg to get out of your system. It can delay ov somewhat. Good luck. X

Christiana chin up chick hate to tell you this but following my first mmc it took 8 weeks for my levels to dtop and get first af...I feel for you chick. X

Well i am officially in the tww got my crosshares.


----------



## Emum

Hi kmp. We can be cycle buddies if you like! I got my positive OPK on Thursday last week, so I think I am 3dpo in my first cycle post miscarriage. I am planning to test on 1 October if I can hold out that long and if AF hasnt showed up of course. But that is because I would prefer not to know, rather than get an early BFP which doesn't last.

Does anyone have any tips for early 2ww to promote chances of implantation? I am prepared to try anything I think. I've stocked up already on grape juice, pineapple and walnuts as these are all supposed to be good foods, but any other lifestyle changes people make?


----------



## ickle pand

Jessy - my first AF was sore. It wasn't great mentally either because it brought it all back. Hopefully it'll pass quickly for you and you can move on to trying again.

kmp - I'm on my second cycle with my cbfm, I love it too! Takes all the guesswork out of trying to read OPK's. 8DPO is the very earliest you could expect a positive so maybe aim for 10 or 12 DPO. It's so hard to stick to though lol!

Debzie - good luck! Hope you get a BFP this time. We need more bumps in this thread!

AFM - nothing much happening at this point. I've taken this week off work to relax. TTC has been stressing me out a little. Going to the fertility clinic tomorrow, will be glad when that's over and done with. Going to a masquerade party on Saturday. Really looking forward to getting dressed up and letting my hair down :)

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## debzie

Thanks amanda I feel really stressed this cycle for some reason, think its because I think in my heart of hearts that I missed out with OH not coming home until friday. I think its going to be a long tww this one. I also got a letter through on sat my last PAP smear found abnormal cells so have been referred of a colcoscopy and have been advised to hold off ttc a bit late on sat really. Good luck at the fertility clinic tomorrow.

Emum/kmp I am 3dpo too today but will not be able to hold out until af is due to test, I stocked up in ICs so will be starting probably 8dpo. Good luck..........


----------



## Madrid98

Lara so sorry about your mc!! 

Jessy my 1st af was also quite painful. Ive taken soy so it wasn't very heavy but so weird to have it again. Nice thing about it, we can look forward to thiscycle & hope for a bfp at the end!

Kmp I know cbfm is very good but expensive too. Hope you'll be able to put it away again in about 10 days. 

X


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi folks, have been absent for a while. 

After my chemical first month TTC I foolishly thought that I would just get pg again right away and was disappointed last saturday when AF arrived. This was quickly eclipsed on Monday when my wonderful mummy was diagnosed with bowel cancer.

My world came crashing down round me and suddenly TTC seemed like the least important thing ever. Mum is waiting for a date to go in for an operation to have it removed and we are hopeful that it has been found early, but at the moment, for the first time in 3 months, I dont even know what day in my cycle I am.

I am NTNP at the minute I guess, but not giving it a second thought, what will be will be, at the moment, my priority is my mum.

Wishing all of you ladies the best of luck with your journey, when I come back I really hope to see loads of stick BFPs xo.


----------



## Clairex20

Hi everyone, i had a miscarriage on the 9th sept and had a natural miscarriage and i stopped bleeding 3days so i BD'd for the first time last night  after i took a pregnancy test which was negative so now im ready to try again and can't wait to fall pregnant again! i really hope i dont have to wait long, hoping it happens before my next cycle :) x




https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1315544400z5z32z14.png


----------



## emma1985

joeybrooks said:


> Hi folks, have been absent for a while.
> 
> After my chemical first month TTC I foolishly thought that I would just get pg again right away and was disappointed last saturday when AF arrived. This was quickly eclipsed on Monday when my wonderful mummy was diagnosed with bowel cancer.
> 
> My world came crashing down round me and suddenly TTC seemed like the least important thing ever. Mum is waiting for a date to go in for an operation to have it removed and we are hopeful that it has been found early, but at the moment, for the first time in 3 months, I dont even know what day in my cycle I am.
> 
> I am NTNP at the minute I guess, but not giving it a second thought, what will be will be, at the moment, my priority is my mum.
> 
> Wishing all of you ladies the best of luck with your journey, when I come back I really hope to see loads of stick BFPs xo.

hugs x


----------



## Desperado167

Hi joey,so sorry to hear about your mum ,fixed they have caught it in time ,love and prayers ,xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry for your loss LOLA and LARA :hugs:

CLOBO, sorry that af flew in and tried to not only ruin your bfp, but also a France trip. :hugs: Yes, it seems we timed things perfectly, just hope that it pays off.... FXD!

STRUTH :hugs: I wasn't expecting your af news... Next cycle you willc catch that eggy! FXD!

CLAIREX, so sorry for your loss, I hope this thread can provide some support and information at a time where nothing seems to make up for a loss. :hugs:

Jessy, sorry that AF flew in, but like many of us here, it signals a start in the right direction that things are returning to "normal" after a MC, GL FXD!

KMP, FXD that you OV and caught that eggy! Welcome to the TWW.... here is a thread you may want to check out! https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/730329-come-10-1-10-31-testers.html#post12717859 OCTOBER Thread

*AFM&#8230;* 4DPO, I have not been SS, don't plan to until at least 6DPO, so we shall see, I am feeling pretty good, and really good about my chances! FXD! My temps look good and are rising although slowly. FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Emum

Having cancelled my D and C two weeks ago and gone for natural management, I've just had a letter today from my OBGYN to say "it would be sensibe to sit down and discuss your plans for a future pregnancy or contraception. Please make an appointment"

Can anyone think of any benefit of doing this, given I know my HcG is down and Ive already had a positive OPK and am in the 2ww? Is there anything they might suggest doing if I got a BFP this month? What would you all do? Go now, wait and see if I get a BFP this month and go then whatever the result, or not go at all?


----------



## Clobo

Hi all

*Joey*, im so sorry to hear about your mum chick, massive hugs to you :hugs:

*Debzie*, aw mate, i really hope that the smear results were just an abnormality that was nothing, thinking of you though and good luck when you go to your appt :hugs:

*Emum*, wow, a doctor that contacts you rather than you having to fight for every appt you can, if it was me id take the appt, even if its just to go along and show your face and see what they have to say, it cant hurt and you are entitled to your doctors time. Hopefully they can give you some advice??

*MrsMM*, ooh good luck this cycle, i really hope you caught the eggy chick, you so deserve it :dust:

Hi *Claire* and any other *new ladies *I have missed (this thread moves so fast sometimes!!), massive hugs to you :hugs: for what you have been through, we will be getting some BFPs soon i just know it and in the meantime this is a great place to get info and other lasies experiences as well as have inane chatter!! :saywhat:

*AFM*, I had my FS appt today, he's halved my clomid doseage as he thinks my progesterone is too high, and we just need to keep trying, im going with the SMEP :ninja: stylee this cycle!!

:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

EMUM, I agree with CLOBO, I would go just to hear the information. As well, you can mention then that you are trying, and see what they may be able to do at that time.... could be beneficial...


----------



## chistiana

Struth- Hopefully this will be a good old short/normal cycle for you and you wont have to investigate anything! Better still, normal cycle ending in a BFP!!!:dust:

Lara-sam-bump- so sorry for your loss, but you seem to be on the right track for a new BFP! Hopefully your body will be right back to normal already!!
:hugs:

KMP- i really love my cbfm too!:thumbup: I had the same problem with opk, never positive enough! Then 1st cycle i used my monitor i got my BFP!I d say wait till 12 dpo, 8 is way too early plus i think once you set your mind on a date its so much easier!!!

Debzie- Thanks hun, it took 7.5 weeks last time, i think i m running the exact same course!:dohh: Good luck with getting an early BFP and hopefully your colposcory will be super clear!:flower:

Joeybrooks- i am soo sooo sorry for your mum, it does make everything else trivial, i wish you and your mum all the best and pray she will come out of this 100 times stronger.:hug:

Clairex- very sorry for your loss hun,:hugs: but yaaayyy cause your hormones went down veeeeryy very quickly so GL for a very quick BFP!:dust:

AFM- yyyyayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy negative hpt!!:yipee::yipee:!AT LAST!!!!!!! I am turning my cbfm on again tomorrow, bring on ov in 17 days!!!!! (never been so happy to be starting a cycle!!!lets hope it's gonna be normal!!!)


----------



## chistiana

emum i always get very anxious when i get anything from a doctor.:wacko: I am not such a brave person when it comes to doctors. But i guess he is only just checking in on you. if i were you i d wait before BFP or af and then go. I wouldnt want to get any negative advice (like dont try for 3 months...ahhmmmmm:dohh:) but then go on to have a BFP, it would just ruin my happiness. If BFP then go and see what you can do to make everything stronger, if af comes then go and see what he wants in general,nothing to lose!


----------



## Madrid98

joey so sorry to hear for your mum!! I really hope the op goes well and that as you said, they've caught it on time.

Emum I would just go to the appt and see what he/she says.

Christiana congrats on you bfn! I never thought I'd say that!!! lol

X


----------



## kmp

Emum said:


> Hi kmp. We can be cycle buddies if you like! I got my positive OPK on Thursday last week, so I think I am 3dpo in my first cycle post miscarriage. I am planning to test on 1 October if I can hold out that long and if AF hasnt showed up of course. But that is because I would prefer not to know, rather than get an early BFP which doesn't last.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for early 2ww to promote chances of implantation? I am prepared to try anything I think. I've stocked up already on grape juice, pineapple and walnuts as these are all supposed to be good foods, but any other lifestyle changes people make?

I love your logic Emum, but not sure I have your patience  We can SS together!! I have read that taking baby aspirin will increase blood flow and increase chance of good implantation. Unfortunately I have some kidney trouble so I can't take aspirin, but you may want to look into it.


----------



## kmp

debzie said:


> Thanks amanda I feel really stressed this cycle for some reason, think its because I think in my heart of hearts that I missed out with OH not coming home until friday. I think its going to be a long tww this one. I also got a letter through on sat my last PAP smear found abnormal cells so have been referred of a colcoscopy and have been advised to hold off ttc a bit late on sat really. Good luck at the fertility clinic tomorrow.
> 
> Emum/kmp I am 3dpo too today but will not be able to hold out until af is due to test, I stocked up in ICs so will be starting probably 8dpo. Good luck..........

Okay, maybe we'll be testing on the same day. I want to wait, but my sister told my parents on their 25th anniversary that she was expecting their first grandchild and their 34th anniversary is on Sep 24. I will test that day even though its early just in case i get a bfp. That would be awesome to announce their 4th in the same way 9 yrs later!! After that I will wait till 12 dpo to test again.


----------



## kmp

Emum, after my follow up appt. I would say don't go. My dr. just talked to me and as christiana said he told me to wait 2-3 cycles and did not give a reason except wanting to make sure I had time to grieve. Btw not listening!!! It was reassuring to hear him tell me that there is essentially nothing a woman can do to cause a mc because even tho I didn't really blame myself, i did wonder if I pushed myself too hard (cleaning for a party). On the other hand, you could go to the dr. around when you would be testing and get a blood test to look at hcg and that way you can have a sure + or - and find out how strong it is. Just a thought.


----------



## katebatty

Hello all of you lovely ladies...
I have been reading all of your posts and have written on this thread (pg 124) I just wanted to share my news...I am Pregnant 5 weeks!!
I had a miscarriage back on the 14th of August (at 41 days) My partner and I decided to try straight away as I really wanted to...and BANG!! I am pregnant....
It feels different this time around....believe it or not I am actually much more relaxed and laid back about the whole thing...
I want to wish all of you the best of luck....xxooxx


----------



## Gemini85

i too got another BFP yesterday without having a period since my MC in August. at 9dpo...EXTREMEMLY FAINT one. 
This is reassuring for me as last month i didnt get one till the day AF was due. 
Wasnt expecting it however as symptoms were COMPLETELY different to last month, so was sure i was out! Just goes to show that every cycle can be different! Best of Luck Ladies! xxx


----------



## debzie

Congratulations to the ladies with bfps wishing you both happy and healthy 9 mon


----------



## Emum

Huge congratulations Laura and Kate.


----------



## emma1985

Im 10 DPO desperate to test, but too scared.


----------



## Gemini85

mine showed up the faintest of faint on a first response, im going for the PMA approach this time, looking forward to testing day AF due to see that its darker...


----------



## emma1985

I just found out im pregnant again, early days, hoping it not a chemical.


----------



## BABYANGEL09

WOW this is the thread of bfps congrats all u lucky ladies and your sticky beans :thumbup: I am also trying after second early miscarriage wondering if you can help me out i started spotting on 24th of August which was when i started miscarrying first day of heavy bleeding was 30th of august. What would i count as first day of cycle. Not been doing opks this month as trying not to put too much pressure on ourselves easier said than done!!! Well hope the bfps keep on coming for all the ladies waiting xxxx


----------



## emma1985

BABYANGEL09 said:


> WOW this is the thread of bfps congrats all u lucky ladies and your sticky beans :thumbup: I am also trying after second early miscarriage wondering if you can help me out i started spotting on 24th of August which was when i started miscarrying first day of heavy bleeding was 30th of august. What would i count as first day of cycle. Not been doing opks this month as trying not to put too much pressure on ourselves easier said than done!!! Well hope the bfps keep on coming for all the ladies waiting xxxx

Not sure hun,

I spotted on 26th and heavy bleed on 27th, I counted 26th as CD1


----------



## BABYANGEL09

Thank you will see how long i can hold out before testing. Congrats on the BFP h&h 9 months x


----------



## Gemini85

Oddly, i only bled for 3 days, so was hoping that i had a thicker womb lining to hold this bean in. i counted first day of bleeding as CD1 too x


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS KATEBATTY!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!!

CHISTINA YAY for normalcy creeping in and a - HPT when you needed it to be!!! GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM* 5DPO, Looks like a temp dip to me. I am hoping anyway FXD! Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but I know that I have been pretty exhausted in the last 24hrs... Implantation??? Going to start SS tomorrow if the temp jumps back up!! I didn't start SS till 8DPO last time, so I will compare as I approach... FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :wave:

Congrats on the :bfp: that's awesome news! Hope you have a H&H 9 months.

Good luck to the ladies in the 2ww. :dust:

AFM - I'm so bummed out and confused. :nope: It appears my body is still really messed up. Ever since I stopped taking BCP in Jan 2011 my cycles have been really long and irregular and it looks like that is going to be the case after my mc. I'm almost ready to give up and think that :af: will never come and not in a good way (i.e. bfp). I thought I got lucky by Oing early after a pos OPK (CD 27) but then temp dropped :dohh: and got a bunch of pos OPKs. I just don't know what to think anymore. I decided that if/when :af: comes that I'm going on clomid. I have an appt with my dr on Friday to discuss and get my script. I just feel SO down right now. :sad1: I guess DH and I will continue to BD until something happens. :shrug: I just keep praying and hoping for some answers...


----------



## chistiana

First of all, CONGRATS TO ALL THE LOVELY BFP LADIES!!!I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months and a super sticky bean this time round!!!

MrsMM24, i am keeping my fxed hun and wishing this was implantation dip! This thread suddenly got so many BFP so hopefully you will add on that!!!!

Bastetgrrl- please dont despare girl, i know exactly how you feel, it is awful but i guess the worse thing that can happen is one more long cycle and then clomid and back to normal cycles and possibly a BFP. Hopefully you wont have to go through this but if it comes down to it it's not that bad. I am trying to be positive for you hun, if you need tp talk feel free to pm me. I am keeping my fwed for a pretty normal cycle and lot s of good answers for you!

AFM- i turned on my cbfm today on cd2 but weird thing happened.. started having ewcm???I thought i d have to wait another 17 or so days and maybe i will but what is this now?????


----------



## Clobo

Hi Bastet

Aw chick, i know exactly how you feel with the long irregular cycles, its a night mare isnt it, i think clomid is a very good idea, it works for me and it works for a lot of ladies. 

Take it easy on yourself, its your first cycle after your mc and as we know all sorts of wierd things can happen, your body will sort itself out with a bit of help and you will have your baby :dust: keep your chin up and try your best to stay positive, its ok to have a down day but you need to pick yourself up, dust yourself off and face the world head on, you can do it xxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks ladies, I really appreciate the support. I think that I just reached my frustration peak when my temp dropped again this morning and just needed to vent. I'm praying for some answers or at least for my body to get back on track. As much as I'd like to do this without meds like Clomid it just doesn't look like that's going to happen. I'd rather give Clomid a try so that I ovulate like "normal" ladies do :winkwink: and not CD 40!!


----------



## ickle pand

Congrats to the BFP's! It really gives me hope that I will get another one again. 

I had my FS appointment today. Haven't seen him since March so had to tell him about the miscarriage. He seemed so genuinely upset for us - he's a lovely doctor. He's thinking about clomid to help my ovulation along now, rather than IVF which is a less daunting step to take. It's still dependent on me getting my BMI down though so I'm going to see the clinics dietitian and I'm also going to see the counsellor to help me since I'm still not coping as well as I'd like to be and am comfort eating a lot. 

All in all a positive appointment but still not easy. 

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Amanda

Aw chick, sounds like a positive and productive day today then, thats a really good thing! Like i said before clomid can be a really helpful drug to take, i think its generally the first thing to try so good luck with it. Sounds like it will actually give you a real reason to lower your BMI, we will all be here to support you too chick :hugs:

I have to admit i accepted an appointment with the counsellor at my FS too, its next Wednesday, i _think_ im coping ok i just like the idea of having someone impartial that i can let it all out to. I think is good to let the frustrations out and have someone who will just listen without being emotionally involved!! When is your appt??

Massive hugs xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it can't do any harm can it? I've been for counselling before and it really helped me so I think I'll benefit from it this time. Both of my appointments are on the 7th of October so hopefully that'll give me the kick up the bum I need. Going to weigh myself in the morning and work out exactly how much I need to lose to at least get my BMI to 35, although I'd like to lose more than that. 

Thanks hun. It seems like we're going through similar things at similar times - it really helps to have someone who understands to talk to.

Good luck for your appointment!


----------



## Clobo

Yes definitely, ill let you know how mine goes next week! I definitely helps to talk it through and especially with you guys that know how we all feel!!

Good luck wiht the weight loss then, drink lots of water to flush out those toxins and it fills you up too, apparently when you are hungry you are supposed to have a glass of water first and then you wont eat as much!! Wonder if that actually works!!??

Big hugs chick xxx


----------



## Madrid98

I'd like to congratulate all the ladies that got their BFP today!!!! How lovely to check the thread and read about all of them! It gives me hope!!

XX


----------



## struth

OMG ladies - sorry for bursting in and not reading (I'll go back and read in a minute) but I just got a bfp. Pink lines on ICs and a 1-2 weeks on a digi. I'm in absolute shock. I bled over the weekend (heavy - like AF) and then it stopped abruptly. Then my temp went up yesterday, was still high last night and stayed high this morning so I tested. 

I'm in so much shock....

Right - off to read through and catch up....


----------



## Gemini85

Congrats struth!!! Eeek! Come join us in junebugs 2012. All of us there so far had an Aug mc! X


----------



## struth

bastetgrrl said:


> Ever since I stopped taking BCP in Jan 2011 my cycles have been really long and irregular and it looks like that is going to be the case after my mc. I'm almost ready to give up and think that :af: will never come and not in a good way (i.e. bfp). I thought I got lucky by Oing early after a pos OPK (CD 27) but then temp dropped :dohh: and got a bunch of pos OPKs. I just don't know what to think anymore. I decided that if/when :af: comes that I'm going on clomid. I have an appt with my dr on Friday to discuss and get my script. I just feel SO down right now. :sad1: I guess DH and I will continue to BD until something happens. :shrug: I just keep praying and hoping for some answers...

:hugs: I know exactly how this feels. My cycles were completely messed up after the pill. Have you had any tests done at all? I was tested for PCOS - long story but I never got as far as diagnosis (I got pregnant) but they suspected it. I so hope you get that temp rise soon :hugs:



chistiana said:


> AFM- i turned on my cbfm today on cd2 but weird thing happened.. started having ewcm???I thought i d have to wait another 17 or so days and maybe i will but what is this now?????

It could happen. I mentioned before - I got a positive of cd19 and then O'd on cd27 but had EWCM for about 4 days before that (loads of it). So yes - get BD'ing. Oh and I read that using the CBFM after a mc can give misleading results. I was going to use mine but read that you are best to wait 2 cycles :shrug:



ickle pand said:


> I had my FS appointment today. Haven't seen him since March so had to tell him about the miscarriage. He seemed so genuinely upset for us - he's a lovely doctor. He's thinking about clomid to help my ovulation along now, rather than IVF which is a less daunting step to take. It's still dependent on me getting my BMI down though so I'm going to see the clinics dietitian and I'm also going to see the counsellor to help me since I'm still not coping as well as I'd like to be and am comfort eating a lot.

A difficult appointment but one step closer to your forever baby. How much have you got to lose? Do you have to lose it before they will give you clomid? Oh and use the counsellor - that is what they are there for. I'm a true believer in talking things though - we don't so enough of it. I reckon we could all benefit from some counselling. 



Clobo said:


> I have to admit i accepted an appointment with the counsellor at my FS too, its next Wednesday, i _think_ im coping ok i just like the idea of having someone impartial that i can let it all out to. I think is good to let the frustrations out and have someone who will just listen without being emotionally involved!! When is your appt??
> 
> Massive hugs xxx

As above - got for it. We don't use these services enough in my opinion. There is nothing weak in speaking to someone (in fact it takes a strong person to talk things though honestly). I hope it goes well hon :hugs:

And MrsMM - I have my FX'd crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## struth

Laura Power said:


> Congrats struth!!! Eeek! Come join us in junebugs 2012. All of us there so far had an Aug mc! X

I'm a little scared but I'm on my way there. Thanks Laura x


----------



## debzie

Wow congratulations struth. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 
9 months. X


----------



## firsttimer1

CONGARTULATIONS TO STRUTH!!!! :happydance:

and i bet more BFPs from this thread are set to follow.... :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

YAY! Congrats struth! :happydance: That's wonderful news! 




struth said:


> :hugs: I know exactly how this feels. My cycles were completely messed up after the pill. Have you had any tests done at all? I was tested for PCOS - long story but I never got as far as diagnosis (I got pregnant) but they suspected it. I so hope you get that temp rise soon :hugs:

Yes my dr has been very supportive because she had similar difficulties with conceiving so she did run tests before we conceived and everything came back normal. I'm just hoping that if I end up having to use Clomid for my next cycle that it helps me out.


----------



## Emum

Congratulations struth! Wow we have had loads of Bfps in the last couple of days.

AFM I am now 5dpo I think (6 days since my positive OPK) and symptom spotting like mad. It will be a huge blow I think if it turns out not to be. I had a small amount of blood streaked CM yesterday with some cramping, and today seem to have the bladder capacity of a small mouse! Am also hungrier and more tired than usual. Whether I can hold out to next Saturday before testing I am not sure. Am kind of considering booking my post mc appointment for next Friday and testing just before I go, but that might be hardgoing if its a BFN


----------



## randomxx

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me invading??

Struth- congratulations

I'm randomxx I'm 24, I married my DH last week and we have a beautiful 18month old son Lewis. I've had 3 miscarriages in total with the most recent on my birthday last month. 

This might sounds strange but my period should be finishing today but I'm still waiting on it starting and I've loads of ewcm.


----------



## struth

Welcome randomxx - so sorry to hear of your losses. No one should have to go through a mc, let alone three.

It could be that your body is taking a while to get back to normal this time? Can I ask how far along you were with you pregnancy? I was 9 weeks and it took me until cd27 to ovulate again so it could just be delayed due to the mc. Do you monitor your ovulation?


----------



## randomxx

Hi Struth, sorry to hear of your loss, but have a H&H 9 months xxx

I was 6 weeks according to LMP so more like 4 weeks? No I don't chart it hun. Yeah it could be that, I suppose xx


----------



## Clairex20

katebatty said:


> Hello all of you lovely ladies...
> I have been reading all of your posts and have written on this thread (pg 124) I just wanted to share my news...I am Pregnant 5 weeks!!
> I had a miscarriage back on the 14th of August (at 41 days) My partner and I decided to try straight away as I really wanted to...and BANG!! I am pregnant....
> It feels different this time around....believe it or not I am actually much more relaxed and laid back about the whole thing...
> I want to wish all of you the best of luck....xxooxx


Aww i lost my angel baby at 7 weeks so hoping i fall pregnant again as quick as you did thats great news congrats :happydance:

Good luck with everything hope it works out 4 you x


&& Congrats to all the girls whos had there BFPs this month :) hopefully there will be alot more to come :) x



https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo-1315544400z6z32z14.png


----------



## MrsMM24

CHIST, that happened to me on previous cycles, sounds weird, but could just mean youw ill OV earlier, let's get you started.... FXD GL :dust:

BASTE :hugs: :hugs:

ICKLE, I'm glad you got some positive info from you appt. :hugs and hopes to a bfp sooner than later Hun!

CLOBO, GL at your appt coming up. I hope you get some positive info as well. I am excited and optimistic that you ladies will see a bfp soon! :hugs:

STRUTH CONGRATS!! :happydance: :bfp: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

EMUM, I am one day ahead of you.... hang in there, I usually wait till 6-8DPO to SS.... GL FXD! :dust:

RANDOM, :hugs: sorry for your losses and an extra :hugs: for one on your bday.... I wish you luck and a sticky bean bfp soon! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 6DPO, Looks like a temp increase!! FXD! I am getting nervous now. What is strange is, with our last PG, my DW got all the symptoms, the last couple of days, she has been feeling very weird. I however have been super tired. I even fell asleep on the train this morning headed to work (doesn't happen) plus, it is so early.... Not trying to get my hopes too high. I have not been SS, but today I am starting, FATIGUED for sure. Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## chistiana

WOWOWOWOWOWO! This thread is getting reaaallllly exciting and happy!!!

Struth- CONGRATS HUN!!!:yipee: yAYYYAYYYY i held hope for you, yay yay and again yay! A happy and healthy 9 months girl!!!

Emum- your SS sounds pretty promising...i see you joining the June ladies over here!!!Good luck hun, let us know asap!!!:dust:

MrsMM24- Well if it is indeed ov approaching then it will be roughly cd 26-27 since my d&c. I really hope this is it because i am sooo tired of waiting plus with my last mc i had to wait 5.5 weeks to ov! We have been :sex: the last couple of days so we'll keep it up just in case!!!! I am keeping my fwed for you, it's still early days but i have a feeling this thread is bringing everyone good lack!:flower:

Randomx- you sound like me! I have a 16 month old DS, mc last month, 7 weeks along, bleading started on my bday, still havent gotten my af yet and started having ewcm yesterday!! It might have taken your body some time to drop the hcg so hang in there and start BD!!!Lets hope we both get a BFP in the next 2-3 weeks!!:dust:

AFM- ewcm continues but no ovulation pain at all (which is quite odd as i usually know the exact minute (!!!) of ov) We BD the last couple of days and keeping it up for the next 3-4 days and keep my fxed for a BFP. 20th october would be my due date :cry: if my first mc hadnt happened so i d love to have some positive news by then, it'd make it so much easier!


----------



## chistiana

Ow quick question, STRUTH- do you remeber if you had ov pains with your ov after your mc? Plus, since hcg is out of my body now wont it be ok to use the monitor? i had thought not to use it but then thought wth what's the worse that can happen? We BD anyways regardless of what the monitor says so i just thought it might keep my mind at ease. It's not asking me to test yet so i dont know whether this ewcm is a sign or not...


----------



## ickle pand

Struth - Congratulations!! H&H 9 months to you hun :)

I weighed myself this morning - I've got to lose 45lbs just to get my BMI down to 35, which is where they want me to be before I'll get clomid. That's a lot considering I'm going back in 5 months. I think he just wants to see where I am then though - he's not set a time limit on me. 

Mrs M - your chart's looking good. Fingers crossed those temps stay high


----------



## Marini_Mare

hey i'm new over here, had a mc last thursday at 5ish weeks :( *of course it had to be the day after I told my parents* hoping to follow some of you ladies with a bfp the next month! [-o&lt; waiting for my drs apt tomorrow so we can get to it :winkwink: when did you Ov after?? I know your more fertile after bc of progesterone levels or something, but did you O sooner? I usually Ov around cd24ish but have stark white LH strips until a couple days before they go + and I took one yesterday and it was on its way to being almost + already :shrug:


----------



## chistiana

Hello Marini. I am so sorry for your loss but you've come to the right place. I mc in august and the ladies on this thread have really helped and given me hope! Your opk might be showing a line if your hcg hasnt dropped all the way down to 0. Have you done a hpt to check it out? I mc at 7 weeks and my hcg only reached 0 at 3.5 weeks ( last monday). Of course other ladies on this thread had their levels down within a day or two and then went on to ov as per usual so you might we on your way. Do a hpt, if it's + then hcg is still there so you cant count on the opks yet, if it's - consider yourself veeery very lucky and get BD!!!


----------



## struth

chistiana said:


> Ow quick question, STRUTH- do you remeber if you had ov pains with your ov after your mc? Plus, since hcg is out of my body now wont it be ok to use the monitor? i had thought not to use it but then thought wth what's the worse that can happen? We BD anyways regardless of what the monitor says so i just thought it might keep my mind at ease. It's not asking me to test yet so i dont know whether this ewcm is a sign or not...

Funny you should mention that - I don't normally get O pains but the last two cycles (both pregnancy ones!) I have had pain in my back and down my leg at the time of O - kind of like sciatica pain. 

As for the CBFM - nothing bad can happen I guess and as long as you are not relying on it heavily and it makes you feel better then go for it. I was just talking on my journal the other day about using mine but another lady pointed out that the booklet says to leave it for 2 cycles due to residual hcg. I reckon it would be fine though hon x


----------



## Madrid98

Congratulations Struth!!! Another BFP in this thread!! This is a lucky one for sure!!

X


----------



## Gemini85

Christiana, I usually get o pain, but fell this month without it. Was sure I was out. Plus usually get sore bbs from o to AF, but didn't this time! Was another reason I THOUGHT id had a surge with no egg, but apparently not!! X


----------



## Marini_Mare

chistiana said:


> Hello Marini. I am so sorry for your loss but you've come to the right place. I mc in august and the ladies on this thread have really helped and given me hope! Your opk might be showing a line if your hcg hasnt dropped all the way down to 0. Have you done a hpt to check it out? I mc at 7 weeks and my hcg only reached 0 at 3.5 weeks ( last monday). Of course other ladies on this thread had their levels down within a day or two and then went on to ov as per usual so you might we on your way. Do a hpt, if it's + then hcg is still there so you cant count on the opks yet, if it's - consider yourself veeery very lucky and get BD!!!

thanks! :hi: I took another LH strip today & it wasn't as dark, (but I don't get stark white LH strips until right after Ov usually) last month I had 3 days of + LH strips, taken all 24hrs apart.. (I figured out my nips start to HURT right around when I Ov :blush:) my levels when i went to the ER a week ago when I started bleeding were only 16, which was barely enough to get a line on a hpt then :shrug: my cheapies never got darker than a med pink line, so I'm not sure how far along i ended up being, in the end.. I go to the dr tomorrow, so after my apt we can get back to the BDing :winkwink: we were mostly just not preventing before, but after getting a BFP & being wicked excited about it we're def gonna be doin' it more this month :haha: :blush:

...at least the ultrasound tech said that she really liked my ovaries? :haha:

fx for october!


----------



## chistiana

Laura Power said:


> Christiana, I usually get o pain, but fell this month without it. Was sure I was out. Plus usually get sore bbs from o to AF, but didn't this time! Was another reason I THOUGHT id had a surge with no egg, but apparently not!! X

Ow..you cant imagine how happy your answer makes me! I have been having ewcm but no ov pain at all and i was sure i d get a surge with no eggy! But maybe there is a good little egg in there and i can join you in the BFPs!! I m not sure when i ll ov (stupidly enough i used my last opk this morning-had a line but not as dark as the control and dont have enough time to order online in time) but i guess if i dont get af in 3 weeks i ll start testing! Thanks Laura! How are you doing?


----------



## chistiana

thanks! :hi: I took another LH strip today & it wasn't as dark, (but I don't get stark white LH strips until right after Ov usually) last month I had 3 days of + LH strips, taken all 24hrs apart.. (I figured out my nips start to HURT right around when I Ov :blush:) my levels when i went to the ER a week ago when I started bleeding were only 16, which was barely enough to get a line on a hpt then :shrug: my cheapies never got darker than a med pink line, so I'm not sure how far along i ended up being, in the end.. I go to the dr tomorrow, so after my apt we can get back to the BDing :winkwink: we were mostly just not preventing before, but after getting a BFP & being wicked excited about it we're def gonna be doin' it more this month :haha: :blush:

...at least the ultrasound tech said that she really liked my ovaries? :haha:

fx for october![/QUOTE]

Ow you are lucky (well not in its original sense but still lucky your bloods were so low so quickly!) So, it seems you might be nearing ovulation!Yayyyy!!!!Hahahahahahah what did she mean by liking your ovaries??Whatever it was, it was good!!Get down to it hun and hopefully another BFP is on its way!


----------



## chistiana

must have done something wrong with quoting!


----------



## randomxx

christiana fingers are firmly crossed for you hun. 

Well AF isn't here yet. Also my brother phoned yesterday and dropped the bombshell that his girlfriend is pregnant. I am over the moon for them but also a little upset as my new niece or nephew will be due the same week I would have been. 

xxx


----------



## Gemini85

chistiana said:


> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> Christiana, I usually get o pain, but fell this month without it. Was sure I was out. Plus usually get sore bbs from o to AF, but didn't this time! Was another reason I THOUGHT id had a surge with no egg, but apparently not!! X
> 
> Ow..you cant imagine how happy your answer makes me! I have been having ewcm but no ov pain at all and i was sure i d get a surge with no eggy! But maybe there is a good little egg in there and i can join you in the BFPs!! I m not sure when i ll ov (stupidly enough i used my last opk this morning-had a line but not as dark as the control and dont have enough time to order online in time) but i guess if i dont get af in 3 weeks i ll start testing! Thanks Laura! How are you doing?Click to expand...

im having a minor heart attack currently as just got a 2-3 weeks on a clearblue digital, even though i KNOW i concieved 11 days ago! AF wasnt even due til this saturday coming!!! technically im only 11 days since conception, not 2-3 weeks! what could this mean? 
Yup, dont worry bout not feeling the O pain, im glad my symptoms were so different this month, gives me more hope that this one will stick! 
I did get a pos OPK however. but like i said, NOTHING else! x


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi folks, just wanted to say massive congrats to all the BFPs recently.

As I mentioned previously, my mum has had some bad news regarding her health and that is cosuming me so much that I havent had time to really give TTC much thought, but it is there in the back of my mind, especially as I know how happy it would make my mum also. 

I have had cycles of differing length since coming off the pill (28 days and 26 days), so I am not really 100% sure when I will ovulate this month, but with all that is on my mind, I dont really care as this month is definitely more NTNP than TTC.

Just wanted to pop on and say hi and say congrats and wish everyone else the best of luck.


----------



## debzie

Laura dont fret on the clearblue digital it just means your hcg is rising well personally during my last pregnancy they caused me more worry. It works as any other normal hpt just a laser inside detects the shade of the line the darker the line the more. hcg the further on the pregnancy. Everyones hcg rises differently depending on when conception and implantation occurred....or it could be twins lol.


----------



## Madrid98

I'm getting a bit frustrated with opk's. I can't remember what happened the month I got my bfp but should I get a faint line the days before O and then my + or not. I've had ewcm this morning and just tested but the second line was very faint. Could it be possible that the opk's don't catch the surge after mc?


----------



## debzie

Hi madrid my soy cyclrs i have known me to have 5 days of ewcm and get faint lines then bam dark. I noticed too that some opks i cannot get a positive due to the high sensitivity. Some of the tests can be up to 40 miu. I get a positive on a 20 miu. Hope that helps.


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks debzie! I'm using the same ones I was using before the pregnancy & mc. They worked fine so I was thinking it may be the mc that has changed my body. I guess it's just too early. Since I wrote the post I've been having O pain so probably I'll get my + soon. I'm stress because my dh is going on a business trip next Tuesday and I'm hoping to O before then.
Arggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Well took a pregnancy test last nite, so 1 week after d and c, to my disapointment it was still positive :( I just want to start again, I so badly want another baby, I dont want a huge gap between my kids and each day that passes in this limbo feels so pointless. I just want my cycle to start again, so at least I know where I am xxxx


----------



## kmp

katebatty said:


> Hello all of you lovely ladies...
> I have been reading all of your posts and have written on this thread (pg 124) I just wanted to share my news...I am Pregnant 5 weeks!!
> I had a miscarriage back on the 14th of August (at 41 days) My partner and I decided to try straight away as I really wanted to...and BANG!! I am pregnant....
> It feels different this time around....believe it or not I am actually much more relaxed and laid back about the whole thing...
> I want to wish all of you the best of luck....xxooxx


CONGRATULATIONS!!! AND THANK YOU! You somehow just made my day! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## kmp

I am now 6 dpo and sooo hoping all of these good vibes will continue when it is time for me to test!!! 

For all those with the BFPs congratulations!!!!! 

What were your early symptoms this time? Last time I felt like I needed to burp continuously and had quite a bit of cm. So far this time I started off with the burping feeling, but that went away but I do have a lot of cm. This is a rough 2ww!!


----------



## Emum

kmp said:


> I am now 6 dpo
> 
> but I do have a lot of cm. This is a rough 2ww!!

Oh me too! I had a pilates class today and I could feel it squelching around inside. Very very weird. Hope it's a good sign. I am also very tired and hungry over last couple of days. No other signs to spot though.


----------



## MrsMM24

Things definitely lookin good in here ladies, soooo hopin i can keep it up... GL FXD :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 7DPO, Temps staying high I am staying optimistic. FXD! I had a little headache this morning, it has subsided, and I have been getting weird feelings. I even had a dream (reading my journal you will see I don't really dream or I don't remember that I did when I wake) I recalled the whole thing to the wife who died laughing. I am still super tired. Still SS and Fatigue, headaches, and dreams are listed today... DW wanted me to test, but I laughed it off, not going for the early disappointment, she has little patience so I expected her to say that already... :haha: Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Gemini85

I didn't wait for an AF and it worked! :happydance: will keep you informed as to how it goes! X


----------



## struth

MrsMM24 said:


> Things definitely lookin good in here ladies, soooo hopin i can keep it up... GL FXD :dust:
> 
> *AFM&#8230;* 7DPO, Temps staying high I am staying optimistic. FXD! I had a little headache this morning, it has subsided, and I have been getting weird feelings. I even had a dream (reading my journal you will see I don't really dream or I don't remember that I did when I wake) I recalled the whole thing to the wife who died laughing. I am still super tired. Still SS and Fatigue, headaches, and dreams are listed today... DW wanted me to test, but I laughed it off, not going for the early disappointment, she has little patience so I expected her to say that already... :haha: Come on high temps next few days!!!FXD! :dust: :dust:

Temps are looking good MrsMM - I have my FX'd for you that this is your cycle x


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs M - your chart looks really good! I hope its for all the right reasons, not your body playing horrible tricks on you.


----------



## chistiana

MrsMM24, KMP & EMUM- you lucky ladies are all round the same time of your cycle and looking reaaaallly good!! I remember with my son i had horrible headaches way before testing! Anyway, i am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you, more BFPs more hope for the rest of us!!

Larasampump- Ow i can so much understand how you feel hun, i kept taking those tests being sure they'd come back - but it took 3.5 weeks. But at the end of the day there is not much you can do. After my 1st mc my doc said it took so long (8 weeks) for my body to get back to normal because of the stress and sadness. So this time i started having therapy, eating well, exercising, taking supplements ect ect ect....still the exact amount of time passed for a - hpt. The way i try to see it is at least we are giving our bodies some rest (even if we really didnt want that!!). PLus you might have gotten a + now but it could turn - in 3-4 days so hey what's 3-4 days??? I feel for you hun, please stay positive, it will happen for us too soon!

Laura- I think it's just your hcg rising nice and high! GL!!!

Randomx- well lets hope af wont visit for a looong long time. It s hard being so close to pregnant friends or relatives. My friend is due on nov10, i d be due on oct 20, her bellie is huge and i cant stand looking at her. I feel for you but hopefully the litlle cousins will be very close together!!

Madrid- I NEVER catch a surge with the opks!!!Start BDing if there's ewcm, there can be no harm to it!!!

AFM- My would be due date is approaching and i am feeling so nervous about it...
Otherwise i am reeeaaallly really confused....you know how i thought i was having ewcm...well what if it is semen (sorry tmi). I mean i have no ov pains and it started only after we started BDing. So maybe i am just plain stupid and this is just semen. Grrrmfffff i am so confused


----------



## struth

I'm with you on that Chistina - I could never tell the difference. The thing is you BD more near O and then you can't tell whether you have EWCM or little swimmers. 

I did read something on here today about a water test. No idea if it works or not though. They said if you can put it in water they act differently. Sperm sinks whilst EWCM rolls up into a ball and floats. Whether this is true or not - who knows. Thought I'd mention it though....x


----------



## Madrid98

Thanks Christiana! I was having same problem as you. Didn't know if it was one thing or the other. How long can semen stay inside us? 
I've had ewcm yesterday and today and also a bit of cramping. My opk this morning was closer to a positive so I'll just get bd'ing tonight in case is happening soon.


----------



## chistiana

hhahahahahhahah we have been doing the same homework! Although i read the ewcm will sink while semen will float and dissolve! Ow this is waaayyy too much, i think i m just gonna be BDing every couple of days and see what happens in 2-3 weeks!!hahahhaa thanks mate!


----------



## chistiana

Madrid98 said:


> Thanks Christiana! I was having same problem as you. Didn't know if it was one thing or the other. How long can semen stay inside us?
> I've had ewcm yesterday and today and also a bit of cramping. My opk this morning was closer to a positive so I'll just get bd'ing tonight in case is happening soon.

It cant hurt cat it? I say we do what we have to...if it's little swimmers well then... ow well...if it's ewcm then yayayayyayaya!good luck hun, we might just be on the exact same page!


----------



## sdeitrick1

I would be 5 weeks tomorrow but I am having a miscarriage as I type. I plan on NTNP right afterwards also!


----------



## ickle pand

Ladies, I just asked DH if he'd ever "self-loved" in the bath so he could answer the question. He has, a long time ago when he was young and silly and apparently sperm floats lol!


----------



## struth

chistiana said:


> hhahahahahhahah we have been doing the same homework! Although i read the ewcm will sink while semen will float and dissolve! Ow this is waaayyy too much, i think i m just gonna be BDing every couple of days and see what happens in 2-3 weeks!!hahahhaa thanks mate!

Ah - maybe I had it the wrong way round... :rofl:


----------



## struth

sdeitrick1 said:


> I would be 5 weeks tomorrow but I am having a miscarriage as I type. I plan on NTNP right afterwards also!

So sorry to hear that hon :hugs: You have come to the right place though - these ladies are lovely - so supportive and kind x



ickle pand said:


> Ladies, I just asked DH if he'd ever "self-loved" in the bath so he could answer the question. He has, a long time ago when he was young and silly and apparently sperm floats lol!

:rofl: :rofl: Stupid me would have never of though of asking OH :dohh: Well that is solved then - we just need to dunk some EWCM (if we can be sure it is EWCM of course!!!) and see what happens.


----------



## Gemini85

What if the two are mixed up though? Will the water separate them? What a science project eh ladies? Haha! X


----------



## chistiana

Laura... exactly my next question!!!!!It is truly science, respect for the people!!!I think i am just going by the "just do it" moto, if it's not now then it will be in 10 days so no harm done!!!:flower:

Ickle Pand- HAHAHAHa please please tell me what his face looked like when you popped the question!!!!:haha:Tell him thanks from all of us here!!!

Struth- you are far far away from dunking anything now but just for the sake of it I 'll try it out and confirm the hypothesis!!!!!:loo:

sdeitrick1- so so sorry for your loss. It's a horrible time to be going through but as you will see so many ladies on this thread have gone on to get very quick BFP so there is a lot of hope. Until then though there is so much support on here. My thoughts are with you:hugs:


----------



## Marini_Mare

chistiana said:


> Ow you are lucky (well not in its original sense but still lucky your bloods were so low so quickly!) So, it seems you might be nearing ovulation!Yayyyy!!!!Hahahahahahah what did she mean by liking your ovaries??Whatever it was, it was good!!Get down to it hun and hopefully another BFP is on its way!

they took my blood again to make sure it was 0, so hopefully I'll Ov soon! don't usually Ov til cd 24ish anyways.. I guess she could find all my ovaries & such on the u/s easily :haha: I feel like I'm in limbo waiting to Ov, ughhh! I can already tell that I'm gonna be super nervous next time I get a BFP :blush:


----------



## chistiana

Marini_Mare said:


> they took my blood again to make sure it was 0, so hopefully I'll Ov soon! don't usually Ov til cd 24ish anyways.. I guess she could find all my ovaries & such on the u/s easily :haha: I feel like I'm in limbo waiting to Ov, ughhh! I can already tell that I'm gonna be super nervous next time I get a BFP :blush:

Well although most will say you should try to relax to help it out i know this is not possible! After my first mc when i got my 2nd BFP i couldnt stop counting the days to go past the day bleeding had started the previous time. Anyway, hope you ov soon hun! I m keeping my fxed for you!:hugs:


----------



## Marini_Mare

chistiana said:


> Marini_Mare said:
> 
> 
> they took my blood again to make sure it was 0, so hopefully I'll Ov soon! don't usually Ov til cd 24ish anyways.. I guess she could find all my ovaries & such on the u/s easily :haha: I feel like I'm in limbo waiting to Ov, ughhh! I can already tell that I'm gonna be super nervous next time I get a BFP :blush:
> 
> Well although most will say you should try to relax to help it out i know this is not possible! After my first mc when i got my 2nd BFP i couldnt stop counting the days to go past the day bleeding had started the previous time. Anyway, hope you ov soon hun! I m keeping my fxed for you!:hugs:Click to expand...

thanks! went for like a 2hr ride on the beach today with the horses, super fun & relaxing (although now my bum hurts) usually don't ride for that long at once :haha: trying to forget about everything and hope it just happens... so jealous of all those lucky people that don't realize they're pregnant til a couple weeks along :dohh: my husband is probably gonna be just as nervous, he wanted to tell everyone as soon as I peed on the stick! :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

Just checking in ..... Wow struth, congratulations chick, what brilliant news, lots of sticky :dust: for you!

Im just waiting for ovulation now, boring!!

xxx


----------



## chistiana

Marini-this is totally irrelevant but the place you live sounds amazing!!! Yeah i agree, i wish i could be just as relaxed as those lucky ladies and test something like 3 weeks after my missed period!We re not telling anyone until 12 weeks next time round! Better safe than sorry!

AFM- well since my cbfm isnt yet asking me to test and i dont have ovulation sticks i ve been using the cbfm sticks and trying to read them on my own. Can anyone check the pic and tell me what they think? i think today's stick (the first one) would have been a peak??:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







sticks.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## struth

Clobo said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just checking in ..... Wow struth, congratulations chick, what brilliant news, lots of sticky :dust: for you!
> 
> Im just waiting for ovulation now, boring!!
> 
> xxx

Thanks honey - a bit of a shocker after the bleed I had! I'm having my bloods done tomorrow so they can tell how far I am so that they can book me in for an early scan at 7-8 weeks. I think I will feel better after the bloods come back - I'm nervous at the moment. Nervous but very happy. I hope you catch the egg this time round hon x



chistiana said:


> AFM- well since my cbfm isnt yet asking me to test and i dont have ovulation sticks i ve been using the cbfm sticks and trying to read them on my own. Can anyone check the pic and tell me what they think? i think today's stick (the first one) would have been a peak??:shrug:

Sorry hon but I don't use CBFM and so am not sure what these sticks look like when they are at peak.... I have one but have never used it! Sorry I can't be any help. I hope this is your peak though! Get Bd'ing just in case x


----------



## Snd0111

Hi there all

I have been following this thread since my mc on 10th august at 9wks 6days :( Sorry for all you r losses and congrats on all the BFP's

I have a question if thats ok as I can see a lot of you are really good at charting, I have started as of this month being my first cycle after mc. But I am having trouble with my chart :wacko:

I dont know if I have or will O :( to me it doesnt look good..normaly my cycle is bang on 28 days which I assume would have O by now, my chart is not as far as I can see showing any signs of it sadly as I am desperate to try again.

Sorry for just jumping in and I hope you's dont mind, if someone could tell me how to get my FF chart on here on here and have a little look I would be very grateful :flower:

Thank you all :)


----------



## chistiana

struth said:


> Sorry hon but I don't use CBFM and so am not sure what these sticks look like when they are at peak.... I have one but have never used it! Sorry I can't be any help. I hope this is your peak though! Get Bd'ing just in case x

I hope so too! Last time i used the monitor it started asking for tests on day 6, it's supposedly day 7 today (well not really, but day 7 since hpt came back negative!) and it's still not asking me! We've been BDing the last 5 days, we'll be dead by the time i actually ov!!!!


----------



## Madrid98

Lol Christiana you're so funny!! Save a bit of energy Hun!!!

I don't have the cbfm either so no idea about the sticks. 

Struth just relax; you'll be fine this time around!!

Xx


----------



## emma1985

Good luck to you all
I had a Chemical in August and pregnant again now, hope it happens for you guys soon. x
xx


----------



## chistiana

Good Luck Emma, I wish you a happy and healthy 9 month!!!


----------



## Marini_Mare

chistiana said:


> Marini-this is totally irrelevant but the place you live sounds amazing!!! Yeah i agree, i wish i could be just as relaxed as those lucky ladies and test something like 3 weeks after my missed period!We re not telling anyone until 12 weeks next time round! Better safe than sorry!
> 
> AFM- well since my cbfm isnt yet asking me to test and i dont have ovulation sticks i ve been using the cbfm sticks and trying to read them on my own. Can anyone check the pic and tell me what they think? i think today's stick (the first one) would have been a peak??:shrug:

thanks! its awesome here! (minus family all being in New England, wish they'd relocate to us - I don't want to move back!) 
I'm just doing my 1 OPK a day til I get my positives (got 3 days of + in a row last month) I'm going to have to make my husband SWEAR not to tell anyone til 12 weeks! he told his mom & still hasn't called her to tell her it was a CP :dohh: and of course now I feel like an idiot for sending my parents a present to tell them (I would've been 6weeks when they got it, started to bleed the day they did! UGH) totally gonna control myself next time :blush:

i use the cheapies but that first one looks like its a positive or close on its way to it! go BD! :thumbup:






emma1985 said:


> Good luck to you all
> I had a Chemical in August and pregnant again now, hope it happens for you guys soon. x
> xx


congrats!!! thats what I'm hoping for too!


----------



## joeybrooks

emma1985 said:


> Good luck to you all
> I had a Chemical in August and pregnant again now, hope it happens for you guys soon. x
> xx

EMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No way!!!!! I am over the moon for you and your hubby!!!!

Massive congrats and may this bean be the stickiest bean in the whole world!!!!!!!!


----------



## emma1985

joeybrooks said:


> emma1985 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you all
> I had a Chemical in August and pregnant again now, hope it happens for you guys soon. x
> xx
> 
> EMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No way!!!!! I am over the moon for you and your hubby!!!!
> 
> Massive congrats and may this bean be the stickiest bean in the whole world!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Im sending you LOADS of dust Joey. x


----------



## MrsMM24

LAURA and eMMA1985CONGRATS!!! :happydance: wishing you a H&H 9 mos!

STRUTH, thanks for looking, I'm getting a little nervous for test date though. 

ICKLE, I have little to no symptoms so I am nervous that the body IS playing...

CHISTINA, FXD for you! I don't have that monitor so it is hard for me to judge, but if its the same as the sticks I use, I would agree that the 1st one is close! GL

MADRID, I hope you are BDg! :dust:

SDEITRICK :hugs: hun, i'm so sorry!

CLOBO, FXD that you OV soon Hun!

SND0111, :wave: so sorry you had to join us through MC. Wishing you luck for the next cycle! :dust: I think I missed your question but would be happy to answer if I can.

*AFM&#8230;* 11DPO, Temps are still high, however, they seem to be on the decline. I don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG and had bfps in the past. I am trying to stay positive however, so I still have my FXD (tightly.) My stomach felt a little queezy this morning for about 2 mins. I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today, FXD! :dust: :dust:
How was everyone&#8217;s weekend? Good I hope!


----------



## Snd0111

Thank you MrsMM24, Im just very new at temping and everything, didnt even know it all exsisted :/ 

I was wanting help with my chart, maybe I will not ovulate this month (another thing I didnt realise happened )

My mc was 10th August at a day under 10wks Af 11th sept which was extra light very unusual for me. This temping thing is going to be hard to get to grips with I think.

Thank you again for your reply, I have been reading all the storys from the 1st page to the last and it has hepled me very much, but was always too shy to post, untill now.

Baby Dust to you all

x


----------



## Snd0111

Ooops here is my chart


My Chart


----------



## MrsMM24

SND, if you add your chart link to your siggy, you will get some stalkers, including myself, and we will love to comment.

Unfortunately, some do not OV after a MC, but you never know, many have and are PG. I am only on cycle 2 after my July MC. Although temping comes off difficult, it gets easier. The main thing to remember is temp at the same time (even if you have to set an alarm) I temp at time I would get up for work (even for the weekends) As well, make sure its the right thermometer (Basil Body Temp.) Get at least 3 hours of undisturbed sleep. I don't know what I would do without temping, my cycles are ridiculous and the MC didn't make it any better (my journal is in my siggy.) I wish you luck, and if at all I can help, let me know.... :dust:

I looked at your chart, it is possible that you OVd on CD11, which may be early, however FF didn't put crosshairs up either. Do you do OPKs? It is helpful to do more than one method at a time to insure OV. Like checking CM or OPKS. As well, I noticed that your 1st super high temp was whote circle indicating disguarded, was the time off, what happened that day?


----------



## Snd0111

I have been temping at 7am every morning, the high temp was taken at 8am as I slept in. I have the correct thermometer also have the CBFM which has just been showing high. I used an OPK on the CD 10, 11 and 12 they were pretty dark but again this is the first time using them. Aroung that time CM was EW and I thought I was going to OV, but when I seen the temp dip I assumed I did not as FF says you need 3 temp rises (correct me if I am wrong) so have been feeling quite :nope: since.

Would defo love some chart stalkers as its so difficult when you have not got a clue about anything. Hope I dont seem to dumb.

Hopefully this pic will work of the OPKs

:dust:

I am going to have a peek at your journal now
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0726.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsMM24

Ok, first, let's try this site, so that if you sleep in a little, the temp can remain the same... Basically, put temp in and chart it with the adjusted number and chart the "usual" time not the late time... https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Next, I would say, that the last 2 sticks are probable OV days and I would have been and continue to BD! FF will put your crosshairs up for OV when it detects it, it goes up after they detect it so you BD when you OV. For instance, mine placed the crosshairs up and the DPO 3 days after OV. But I knew that I OV'd that day because I used OPKs and temps so I had my "donations" on that day and before.... Go in and update your chart, FF will catch up, in the meantime, you continue to BD and chart. FXD!


----------



## chistiana

Marini- Thanks, i think this was ov as i had super ov pains all day yesterday (especially in the evening i couldnt stand up straight) and then today they are all gone and the cbfm sticks have gone back to one line! it's hard not telling but it is easier if god forbid something goes wrong. It must have been such s bummer with the present and everyone being excited for you but hopefully you'll soon have all the good news they wanted!!

Snd- I am sorry i cant read your chart, i try to chart myself but i get up 2-3 times per night to make milk for my son, go to the toilet blah blah blah so i am definitely not the person to tell!It does take some time for your body to go back to normal but hopefully you will have ovulated (or will soon). After my 1st mc it took me 8 weeks to get af and then i ov on cd30! Keep your chin up girl!Ow and the third stick looks almost like + (you might have missed your surge if you only test once a day).

MrsMM24- It's not definitely a bad sign as long as they stay above the coverline right? Anyway, keep your hopes up, remember struth, she got bleeding, was sure to be out but hey she got a lovely BFP! I am keeping my fxed for you!When are you testing?

AFM- Ov was probably yesterday (not sure, FF will probably decide tomorrow, cbfm sticks looked like peak, ov pains) so i am already obsessing about ss! I usually wait till 14 dpo to test but i am pretty sure i wont be able to hold off till then. I ll try 10 dpo this time!!! No symptoms to report really!


----------



## Snd0111

MRSMM, your journal brought a tear to my eye, I remember also when I got my BFP, I was on holiday in Turkey and totaly forgot about AF as after 8 months of trying we decided to give it a break but also not prevent. It was a week after we got home and I nearly fell off the toilet!!

I am wishing you the very best of luck this cycle will keep FX'd you get your BFP


:flower:


----------



## Snd0111

Chart updated now, confusing me more..i will get used to it and wont be such a pain soon.

Thanks Chistiana, I was only using them once a day, thats all I thought i had to, I ran out after that 3 but have more on the way :happydance:


----------



## MrsMM24

So true, so I am trying to keep it positive this month.... Thanks CHISTINA!

SND, thank you! Anything is possible! So stay in this egg chase, you will get that bfp!


----------



## Emum

MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM* 11DPO, Temps are still high, however, they seem to be on the decline. I dont really feel like I did when I have been PG and had bfps in the past. I am trying to stay positive however, so I still have my FXD (tightly.) My stomach felt a little queezy this morning for about 2 mins. I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today,

Keep the faith Mrs MM. I am only 1 day behind you, and I don't have a lot of symptoms either. I'm not temping, so can't comment on that, but other than increased CM and sore boobs, and a small amount of cramping, which could all just mean AF is on her way, I have nothing dramatic. I am trying to stay hopeful, and in fact I can't recall having symptoms this early with any of my 3 successful pregnancies, although I did with my last one which ended badly.

At the minute, I am just trying to keep myself occupied so I don't cave in and do an early HPT. And, of course, desparately googling to see when the earliest I could reliably test is! At the moment my plan is to make my mc follow up appointment for Friday of this week and test with FMU before I go if no AF (will be 14dpo by then I think, or 15 days post +ve OPK anyway) so that on the remote chance I do get a BFP, I can get some advice on the pregnancy at the earliest possible opportunity. Though that plan could fall apart if I don't phone and book that appointment soon!


----------



## Marini_Mare

chistiana said:


> Marini- Thanks, i think this was ov as i had super ov pains all day yesterday (especially in the evening i couldnt stand up straight) and then today they are all gone and the cbfm sticks have gone back to one line! it's hard not telling but it is easier if god forbid something goes wrong. It must have been such s bummer with the present and everyone being excited for you but hopefully you'll soon have all the good news they wanted!!

 
i had an almost positive LH strips a couple days ago, yesterday there was almost no 2nd line, then this morning i had an almost painful stabbing feeling in betwen my ovaries? I usually don't Ov or have anything til CD24ish :shrug: and I'll get definate +s and sore nips when I do Ov.. so who knows what it is :haha: hope you caught it & get a sticky one this month!! :thumbup:


----------



## chistiana

Snd0111 said:


> Chart updated now, confusing me more..i will get used to it and wont be such a pain soon.
> 
> Thanks Chistiana, I was only using them once a day, thats all I thought i had to, I ran out after that 3 but have more on the way :happydance:

I did the same a few cycles back and never got a +. Then my doc said there is a chance i was missing it and the U/S confirmed i was ov!GL!


----------



## chistiana

Marini_Mare said:


> i had an almost positive LH strips a couple days ago, yesterday there was almost no 2nd line, then this morning i had an almost painful stabbing feeling in betwen my ovaries? I usually don't Ov or have anything til CD24ish :shrug: and I'll get definate +s and sore nips when I do Ov.. so who knows what it is :haha: hope you caught it & get a sticky one this month!! :thumbup:

Thanks hun, it sounds like ov to me! so hopefully we ll be on the tww together and get to be BFP buddies!Fxed!


----------



## Snd0111

It's all new to me Chistiana...If I did Ov I guess I am in the TWW, really not counting on it this month tho, I think this will be my learning month


----------



## Marini_Mare

chistiana said:


> Marini_Mare said:
> 
> 
> i had an almost positive LH strips a couple days ago, yesterday there was almost no 2nd line, then this morning i had an almost painful stabbing feeling in betwen my ovaries? I usually don't Ov or have anything til CD24ish :shrug: and I'll get definate +s and sore nips when I do Ov.. so who knows what it is :haha: hope you caught it & get a sticky one this month!! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks hun, it sounds like ov to me! so hopefully we ll be on the tww together and get to be BFP buddies!Fxed!Click to expand...

 

hope so! got a fresh pack of LH strips, so hopefully it'll go back up (usually get almost white strips before & after my positives) but this whole chemical thing has thrown me off to where I "should" be :dohh: maybe it'll be more of a suprise! :winkwink:


----------



## chistiana

I hope they do go back up hun n you get to catch that eggy on time!!!

AFM-temps went higher this morning (well not really counting on them but hey an extra something) and FF now says i am 3 dpo (i think 2). cbfm asked for a test this morning which came back high but i think it is on its way down. if tomorrow is low then this was def ov!yay!

How are all you ladies doing? any news from our pregs?


----------



## MrsMM24

EMUM, THANKS! That really helped my PMA, to know that you barely had symptoms with all three. Maybe this is the start of our bfps! FXD! I think your plan however for follwowup is good! FXD!

CHISTINA, sounds promising, I took a peek and I think it is all correct, this was OV hun!! FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 12DPO, Temps are still high but declining. I am not sure what's happening, I think that I only have fatigue as a symptom left. My bbs never began to get fuller and sore as they have with both previous PGs. However, this morning, they seem to be tingling. I also have been feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. It kinda feels like AF is on the way. I hope not, but I can't deny the feeling. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past. FXD (tightly.) I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today and it isn't as bad as the last few days. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Emum

MrsMM24 said:


> EMUM, THANKS! That really helped my PMA, to know that you barely had symptoms with all three. Maybe this is the start of our bfps! FXD! I think your plan however for follwowup is good! FXD!
> 
> CHISTINA, sounds promising, I took a peek and I think it is all correct, this was OV hun!! FXD! :dust:
> 
> *AFM* 12DPO, Temps are still high but declining. I am not sure what's happening, I think that I only have fatigue as a symptom left. My bbs never began to get fuller and sore as they have with both previous PGs. However, this morning, they seem to be tingling. I also have been feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. It kinda feels like AF is on the way. I hope not, but I can't deny the feeling. I still dont really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past. FXD (tightly.) I am still *SUPER* tired. SS is decreasing = Fatigue is all I can list today and it isn't as bad as the last few days. :dust: :dust:

Plan has fallen apart because he is on holiday on Friday! Hope this isn't an omen. Appointment made for Tuesday next week, when I should hopefully either be pregnant, or have just said goodbye to AF and be gearing up to ttc again.

I caved in and tested today at 11dpo and BFN :(. I know it is still early days and the tests aren't so accurate this early, but in fact I've never had a false negative before over many years ttc, so am losing hope. Symptoms wise I have increased CM, sore boobs and have gone off coffee which tastes weird. Hunger and fatigue seem to have gone though.

This waiting is so hard!


----------



## MrsMM24

I agree, very hard. We are a day apart.... hang in there. I think that we have pretty much the same symptoms, except I don't have sore bbs (almost wish I did) and I don't drink coffee so I wouldn't know. Plus I have cut down on my caffiene while TTC. I was off for the most part during recent PG and just never got back on after MC... GL :dust: Are you on the testing thread? There are some really cheerful stories and women, check it out... When are you testing? https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...rs-26-bfps-2-angels-139-testers-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!


----------



## debzie

Hang in there emum I too am 11 dpo and got a bfn this morning with a 10 miu test still dont yhink i am out yet though. Can remember getting a bfn on a fter the day before i got my bfp on a digi last time. You not out until the witch shows and even then (like struth) there maybe a chance its ib. Sending some pma.

Mrs mm yoyr chart still looks good and the lack of symptoms too can be a good sign. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Snd0111

MRSMM, I never had any symptoms from any of my pregnancys either I have two girls 15 and 7 and even with the MC one I had none apart from no AF...it was not untill about 7wks I got sore bb's...GL :hugs:

AFM spotting again today and FF has still not confirmed OV :wacko:


----------



## MrsMM24

SND, that is encouraging to me. Maybe as I was told on threads, every PG really is different. I was just stuck knowing I had symptoms with other 2 PGs and none with this that... well, hope is rising.

As for your chart, possible that the missing temps are causing FF not to be able to confirm OV, it is probably having trouble establishing a coverline. Don't give up, continue the chart and BD as you feel necessary.... GL :dust:


----------



## Snd0111

Everything is crossed for you...GL

The trying is certainly still fun


----------



## Gemini85

Hey girls! Dropping by to see how you're getting on? I'm a nervous wreck! Had bloods today, another lot thurs to check levels are rising sufficiently this time!!! FX the ol witch stays away for you!!! X


----------



## chistiana

MrsMM, Debzie and Emum, wow you are all so close together!!! So we might be having 3 BFPs soon! 11 dpo is way early i think, at least for me, never got a bfp before 14 dpo! As for the lack of symptoms...i was 100% i was pg with my 1st because i had soooo many symptoms. With the next 2 all i got was some AF cramps, never sore boobs or anything else! So you are all still very much in!!!!

MrsMM Thanks for taking a look at my chart, i am totally not good at it! Weird thing today, ewcm has started increasing again...WTH????

Snd- as i said i am crapy at reading even my own chart but i say BD every other day, you are bound to catch it!!!

FXED FOR EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## chistiana

Hey Laura, i am sure everything will be absolutely fine this time! I am keeping you in my thoughts hun, let us know how the bloods came back!


----------



## Emum

MrsMM24 said:


> I agree, very hard. We are a day apart.... hang in there. I think that we have pretty much the same symptoms, except I don't have sore bbs (almost wish I did) and I don't drink coffee so I wouldn't know. Plus I have cut down on my caffiene while TTC. I was off for the most part during recent PG and just never got back on after MC... GL :dust: Are you on the testing thread? There are some really cheerful stories and women, check it out... When are you testing? https://www.babyandbump.com/two-wee...rs-26-bfps-2-angels-139-testers-counting.html SEPTEMBER THREAD!

Thanks everyone for propping me up again.

mrs MM, I'm going to try not to test again until Friday. How about you? When are you going to test?


----------



## kmp

Well I am now 10 - 11 dpo and despite the negative hpt this morning :-( I really just feel like I am pregnant. I am not usually the type to be optimistic if I really want something, I often try to expect the worst and hope for the best to avoid disappointment. Something in me just "feels" pregnant. I had very strange feelings in my abdomen which I experienced during my last pregnancy (mc), I have been very hot and feeling "burpy", fatigue is a constant for me so can't site as a symptom. I have been having quite a bit of cm and today I thought I started early, but it was just a lot of cm. During my last pg, I felt pregnant, but different. I am sooo hoping I am right and I am not just being silly!!! Oh and my mil asked my dh if I was pg because she said I was glowing on Sunday fx!!!


----------



## Marini_Mare

kmp said:


> Well I am now 10 - 11 dpo and despite the negative hpt this morning :-( I really just feel like I am pregnant. I am not usually the type to be optimistic if I really want something, I often try to expect the worst and hope for the best to avoid disappointment. Something in me just "feels" pregnant. I had very strange feelings in my abdomen which I experienced during my last pregnancy (mc), I have been very hot and feeling "burpy", fatigue is a constant for me so can't site as a symptom. I have been having quite a bit of cm and today I thought I started early, but it was just a lot of cm. During my last pg, I felt pregnant, but different. I am sooo hoping I am right and I am not just being silly!!! Oh and my mil asked my dh if I was pg because she said I was glowing on Sunday fx!!!

 

really hope you get your :bfp: !!! 

one of my husbands friends wives would've been due 4 weeks ahead of me... just posted scan pics tonight... i want to crawl into a hole :sad1: and everyother status update is how she hates being pregnant bc she's sick and has weird cravings! ](*,)


----------



## lovebug30

I had a misscariage in Feb and the doctor said I could ttc as soon as my period came I got the 1 st one in April n been trying eversince I'm hopping bfp soon!


----------



## chistiana

kmp I really really hope you get your BFP veeeeery soon!!i felt exactly the same with my son and even had loads of cm!!!!sounds reeeeaaallly promising!!!

marini tell your friend that she s being ungrateful, I hate it when pregnant ladies say it sucks...you should be in our situation to see what sucks and what not....

lovebug welcome!hope you get your bfp soon girl, where about are you in your cycle?

AFM another high today, temps even higher, I am going nuts!!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

CHISTINA, sounds promising, hope those temps keep climbing towards a bfp! FXD

EMUM, I think that I am going to wait and test on Friday as well. BFN this morning has me not as confident....

KMP, I hope that your "maternal" instinct is spot on and in 4-5 days you see a bfp! It is still kind of early for you testing... GL FXD! :dust:

MARINI and LOVEBUG, I hope that you get that bfp so very soon... GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM&#8230;* 13DPO, Temps are still high and began to rise again, this is getting confusing. I wasn't able to stay sleep last night (although I was sleep for more than 4 hrs before I took my temp) but I am not feeling as fatigued. Tingling in the bbs has subsided, and they feel regular. I do typically feel heavier when af is arriving so I am just confused. *BFN!!!* on the test this morning, but no :af: so my FXD still! Also still feeling a little hot at night, not sure what to make of it. I still don&#8217;t really feel like I did when I have been PG in the past, but that bfn may have me down and missing some signs... SS = None, is all I can list today. :dust: :dust:


----------



## Emum

BFN for me this morning too :(

I've been consoling myself with this

https://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-testing/negative-home-pregnancy-test-hpt-could-i-still-be-pregnant

Don't know if youve seen it before MrsMM and if it can bring you any comfort too.

Fxed for Friday. I'm going to try to resist testing again tomorrow as I only have one test left.


----------



## chistiana

MrsMM,temps rising again for you sound really promising...they wouldnt normally would they?Now that you mention it another symptom i had (but never considered it a symptom till now) with all my 3 bfp was not being able to sleep at night! hope this is it for you too!!!

Emum, i didnt get a bfp with my second pg until about 19-20 dpo (wasnt trying or counting then but it was about a week after i was expecting af) GL!


----------



## MrsMM24

EMUM, thanks, I looked that the link, and that is comforting, because I have come across so many ladies on this site that didn't see a bfp till 18+ DPO.... Hoping that is my case!

CHISTINA, I think that the increasing could be good for me, or at least I am hoping. As long as AF stays away, she is due to fly in on Saturday (16DPO) I actually use 3 different period trackers as mine has always been different (written about in my journal) and I am sure that after an MC they will be even more different. They each give me different AF start days. The latest being CD22.... so I guess I am really just stuck waiting.

I will probably test with my lat test on Friday and then wait until next Wednesday (CD20)...FXD!


----------



## chistiana

MrsMM i am keeping my Fxed for you, you wont have to test next wednesday, Friday will be a happy happy day!!!!:dust:

AFM- I simply cant wait till 14 dpo, end of story! I will test next wednesday (10 dpo) and then every couple of days until i get hopefully a :bfp: or the :witch: gets me!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA between stress from work (fiscal year closeout) and depressed about my body being screwed up I just haven't felt like writing. :sad1:

I had an appt on Friday with my dr to discuss our plan. She offered to go ahead and give me prometrium to get my :af: started but I thought that I had or was going to ovulate real soon so I wanted to hold out. Doesn't look like that happened though. Now I'm stuck wondering what to do now. I mean it's already been 44 days since my d&c not to mention the six weeks before that when I had the mmc. :nope: I just don't know what to do. :shrug: I keep thinking that I've waited this long just keep waiting to see but it's killing me. I've got a plan in place once :af: comes which is all fine and good. I'll start clomid followed by u/s's to check follicles and then get a trigger shot. I'm sooo bummed out, ladies. :cry: This is the worst experience ever...I started crying in my office yesterday and I'm sure my stress from work isn't helping.

Hope that everyone else is doing well. Lots of sticky dust for those in the 2ww. :dust:


----------



## Marini_Mare

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA between stress from work (fiscal year closeout) and depressed about my body being screwed up I just haven't felt like writing. :sad1:
> 
> I had an appt on Friday with my dr to discuss our plan. She offered to go ahead and give me prometrium to get my :af: started but I thought that I had or was going to ovulate real soon so I wanted to hold out. Doesn't look like that happened though. Now I'm stuck wondering what to do now. I mean it's already been 44 days since my d&c not to mention the six weeks before that when I had the mmc. :nope: I just don't know what to do. :shrug: I keep thinking that I've waited this long just keep waiting to see but it's killing me. I've got a plan in place once :af: comes which is all fine and good. I'll start clomid followed by u/s's to check follicles and then get a trigger shot. I'm sooo bummed out, ladies. :cry: This is the worst experience ever...I started crying in my office yesterday and I'm sure my stress from work isn't helping.
> 
> Hope that everyone else is doing well. Lots of sticky dust for those in the 2ww. :dust:

 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Snd0111

Hi all hope everyone is ok

BASTETGRRL - I know it is all so frustrating but try and keep your chin up im sure it will happen for you soon, Ive just joined so you would not have spoke to me before but I do hope that you get big smiles soon :hugs:


----------



## Emum

Hugs bastetgirl. I hope you can find some resolution with your doctor. She sounds very supportive.

We are all different, but in your position, I would be inclined to take the meds and start afresh. I would feel more in control knowing I had a plan, and a period would give me some closure on what happened. But I can also understand the desire to have everything happen naturally.

My first mc was 15 years ago, and like you was a mmc discovered at 17 weeks. I was devastated to say the least. I had PCOS and didnt have a period for months and months afterwards and it took a long time and much fertility treatment before I conceived again, resulting in my DS1. I lost count of the number of times I sobbed at work, and I am the least demonstrative person you can imagine. I also had a very stressful job (lawyer) and I dont think that helped in the slightest. This was back in the day when there werent really internet forums about this kind of thing, and I had no one to offload to. I would have found that really helpful at the time.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks ladies! I appreciate the support. I think that if I don't get some kind of confirmation of ovluation by Monday that I'll go ahead with the prometrium for some closure and to start over.


----------



## LolaAnn

mrsMM chart looks great!

bastetgrrl im so sorry. I'm so fed up of waiting too.. esp after chem last month its just the worst thing ever. far. out. man. waiting. waiting. waiting.


----------



## chistiana

Hi Bastlegrrl... i am so sorry you have to go through this. I can totally understand wanting to start fresh but i just thought i d tell you about my 1st mc...it took 44 days to ovulate again and then another 16 to get af. I was using opks then but didnt get a + stick ever so i was sure i wasnt ovulating. I went to the dr to get some meds to start af and he told me he could see i had actually ov and should expect af soon. it arrived eventually! What i am saying is you might ov soon, you might have already ov (are you tracking it somehow?) and you might never ov this cycle but get your af soon (i ve read a lot that for a lot of women the first cycle after mc is unovulatory) I say set a deadline for your own peace of mind. If af is not here before x weeks then you go to your docs. On the other hand if you cant take it any longer there is no need to torture yourself hun, get the meds and start fresh! I am thinking of you, please keep your chin up!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Lola Hello! I took a peak at your chart, you must be about to ov right??


----------



## lovebug30

I'm on month number 5 of getting my period......starting the ovulation test strips this month....hey it can't hurt!


----------



## kmp

Thanks Marini, I know it is frustrating hearing someone complaining about having something you want soo badly! It will happen soon though so try not to let it bug u too much. Baby dust..


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

I havent posted in a while ether, been so busy in and out of work i just havent had time to sit down and read/write properly!!

So how is everyone?? So many people here now, its sad that we have all had to go through what we have but good to find each other and be able to help and get some support.

*MrsMM*, good luck chick :dust: i have been thinking about you.

*Bastet*, I think giving yourself till monday and then taking the Pro is a good plan, sometimes it is better to have one period after a mc so that ant retained products have a chance to clear and you can start afresh. Plus at least you will know where you are then and you will be doing something proactive rather than just waiting!

*AFM*, im cd 13 today, on my half clomid dose and waiting to ov, just trying to get as much :sex: in as possible!!!!

Best wishes to everyone, lets hope we get more positive news soon xxxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

chistiana said:


> Hi Bastlegrrl... i am so sorry you have to go through this. I can totally understand wanting to start fresh but i just thought i d tell you about my 1st mc...it took 44 days to ovulate again and then another 16 to get af. I was using opks then but didnt get a + stick ever so i was sure i wasnt ovulating. I went to the dr to get some meds to start af and he told me he could see i had actually ov and should expect af soon. it arrived eventually! What i am saying is you might ov soon, you might have already ov (are you tracking it somehow?) and you might never ov this cycle but get your af soon (i ve read a lot that for a lot of women the first cycle after mc is unovulatory) I say set a deadline for your own peace of mind. If af is not here before x weeks then you go to your docs. On the other hand if you cant take it any longer there is no need to torture yourself hun, get the meds and start fresh! I am thinking of you, please keep your chin up!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks chistiana. It's nice to know that I'm not the only one had this issue and I'm sorry that you had to go through it too. :hugs: Definitely not fun dealing with this on top of losing our baby. And yes, I've been charting BBT, CP, CM and doing opks. The problem with the opks is it looks like I keep having surges but no confirmed ovulation with BBT. I think I'm going to set a deadline of Monday and if I don't think that I have Oed yet I'll call the dr and get the meds.


----------



## ickle pand

Hello Ladies,

I've been a bit quiet lately as I've been trying to get my mind off TTC, but now I'm coming up to ov time again, it's on my mind a lot more lol!

I've started taking Pregnacare instead of Sanatogen Pro natal vitamins as they have higher amounts of the B-vitamins in them so I thought they'd help my CM and possibly my lining too. I was just thinking about it and I realised that although I've been taking vitamins for 4 years, my DH hasn't been taking anything. I'm going to have words with him tonight about it. His SA is fine but it couldn't hurt to take the vitamins to give things a boost. And it's the least he can do with everything else I have to do! Does anyone else's DH take vitamins specifically to help conception?


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi ladies.

I am currently in my 3rd 2WW, 1st was a chemical and 2nd AF arrived earlier than expected!!!

Not overly confident this month as I only dtd a few times over my fertile period (or what I think was my fertile period).

What with my mum being sick etc I just havent had my mind on it that much, but I hope I have done enough to even be in the running.

Mum got word that her operation will be on Tuesday 4th, so I am praying all of that will go ok and that I might have some good news for her when she comes through it.

All the best to everyone xo.


----------



## NewbieLisette

joeybrooks said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I am currently in my 3rd 2WW, 1st was a chemical and 2nd AF arrived earlier than expected!!!
> 
> Not overly confident this month as I only dtd a few times over my fertile period (or what I think was my fertile period).
> 
> What with my mum being sick etc I just havent had my mind on it that much, but I hope I have done enough to even be in the running.
> 
> Mum got word that her operation will be on Tuesday 4th, so I am praying all of that will go ok and that I might have some good news for her when she comes through it.
> 
> All the best to everyone xo.


Hey joeybrooks,

So sad to see you here but I remember we had our BFP's together in August and when I read your sad news my heart broke :cry: 

Well here I am....thanks for posting how soon AF started back up for ya! I'll be hoping the same and good wishes for your family and another BFP real soon :hugs:

Dust to all you lovely ladies! xo


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: to all the new ladies and ladies returning, so sorry that the loss is the reason we come together here. I hope we all see a light at the end of a unfortunately long tunnel soon! :dust:

CLOBO, good to hear from you, FXD! for you this cycle.

Thanks BUSTER, certainly hope to be lifitng my spirits soon, just haven't decided how to do that because I get stuck with feelings of entering another cycle.... :hugs:

*AFM&#8230;* 14DPO, Temps are still high but going back down.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. Not to mention DW is taking this bfn alot harder than our others, she really thought we were PG. BFN on the test this morning, but no :af:! Not planning to test again, just wait on that damn withc. SS = None. Oct is also the month our daughter was born so...:dust: :dust:


----------



## Emum

So sorry MrsMM. Just came on quickly to see if you had tested and posted.

I didn't test this morning. No sign of AF yet but only13 dpo. Will test with FMU tomorrow but also not all that hopeful. Know I will still be gutted if it definitely is BFN though. DH has randomly booked theatre tickets for tomorrow night. Don't know if he has realised it's test day tomorrow and is organising a distraction. It's not something he would usually do.


----------



## debzie

I too am just checking in ladies.........the witch just turned up. Good luck emum and mrsmm. onwards and upwards to cycle 4. I am having a break from it all as I have to have tests for an abnormal pap smear, just found out after I ovulated this month so docs said see what happens this month but they would prefer me not to ttc just in case I need further treatment. Will be stalking though.


----------



## Emum

GL with the investigations debbzie. From what I've read, most times a dodgy pap smear turns out to be ok once investigated, or if not, easily treated, so with luck you'll be back ttc before too much longer. It's definitely the right thing to have it checked out though.


----------



## Gemini85

i had a smear test done that day i ovulated last, and fell pregnant, now the results have come back borderline changes, but they cant investigate further until after birth? worried it may cause another MC... x


----------



## chistiana

Debzie- I really hope the test comes out all clear girl, even before ov and cycle 4 is indeed lucky! Let us know how it all goes!:hugs:

Emum- best of luck for tomorrow girl, i am keeping my fxed for you, i hope you dont have eyes for that theatre!:happydance:

MrsMM- please dont give up, i know i am going on and on about it but even 14 dpo might be early...i was 19-20 dpo with my 2nd bfp! GL!:dust:

Newbie- Hello and welcome!:flower: Sorry you are here, but i hope your next BFP is very very soon!

Joyebrooks- good luck to your mum hun, hopefully october will be a happy happy month for the whole family!:hug:

Ickle Pand- Hello again! My DH was only taking grapefruit seed extract with all our BFP. The dr even said it seems his little swimmers are on a frenzy and that i should lend him to other ladies!:brat: Not sure that did the trick but just thought i d mention. I am taking it too!

Batlegrrl- That's a good plan hun and at least now you have something to work upon, either ov or af, hopefully the 1st!:dust:

Laura- Dont worry too much hun, what did the dr say? Could it have been affected by ov? I hope it all turns up good and this is a sticky sticky bean! :hugs:

AFM- 4 dpo (i dont count the day of ov right?) and the temps are still going up. I am hopeful i guess as we BDed everyday for like 4-5 days prior to ov, that day and the day after. I mean we ve covered it all if it doesnt happen...ow well!No symptoms at all although i guess it is way too early!


----------



## Emum

BFN for me this morning too :(

Just waiting now for AF to show up later in the day. Am feeling a little bit crampy so am sure she is not far away.


----------



## MrsMM24

EMUM, how are you today? I think we are probably experiencing the same things, looks like I am on to a different wait.... hang in there hun... Oct we can do this again and get a bfp! FXD!

*AFM&#8230;* 15DPO, Temps took a huge dive.... Still not sleeping as good, probably just sad. I actually read alot of encouraging words from quite a few of the ladies I communicate with on BNB yesterday and it made me feel soooo much better heading into Oct. Not so discouraged as I wait on AF. 

I hope everyone is geared up to have a great weekend. :flower:


----------



## Snd0111

:hug: for you mrsmm


----------



## Gemini85

They didnt say anything other that the fact they cant even do another smear until after i deliever, let alone anything else!!! x


----------



## ickle pand

Hugs Mrs M, I really thought this was your month


----------



## ster1234

Hi everyone!
I had an ectopic pregnancy last month and my hcg finally got to 0 over a week ago. My doc told me to expect AF 1-2 weeks after hcg reaches 0, but I've been charting and it looks like I actually o'd! My doc ok'd ttc'ing as soon as my hcg is 0, but I'm afraid that my lining or hormones could still be wacky from the recent m/c. Do you think I might actually have a chance or is it rare to have a sticky pregnancy if you get pregnant before a post-m/c AF?


----------



## Gemini85

Worked for me Hun but not sure if ectopic makes a difference, my MC last month wasnt ectopic x


----------



## chistiana

MrsMM and Emum i am sorry you still havent got your BFP but you aint out till the witch comes! I ll keep hope for you!

Laura- well lets hope this is a sticky bean and once you have a healthy and beautiful baby you ll take it from there on. Lots of Hugs

Ster- I ovulated exactly a week after my hcg dropped to 0 and even though my dr had advised to wait a 2-3 cycles with gone ahead and BDed as much as possible! I am now 5 dpo and anxiously awaiting. If af comes then so be it if not YAY! Since your dr gave you the green lights then i wouldnt worry. I ve read (and even the dr confirmed) that many many ladies go on to have a healthy baby straight after a mc! GL!


----------



## ster1234

Laura - Thanks for your input and congrats!

christiana - I'm 3 dpo today and don't know if I should let myself be hopeful or not. I sometimes feel like I didn't really o and it's just my wonky hormones screwing up my temps although my pre-o temps are never this high. Do you chart? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us!


----------



## debzie

Hi ster your chart looks fine slight fall back temp probs due to an extra surge of estrogen. If you have a look at my first cycle. my temps too were all over.you have a good chance good luck.


----------



## chistiana

ster1234 said:


> Laura - Thanks for your input and congrats!
> 
> christiana - I'm 3 dpo today and don't know if I should let myself be hopeful or not. I sometimes feel like I didn't really o and it's just my wonky hormones screwing up my temps although my pre-o temps are never this high. Do you chart? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us!

well just think of this as a bonus cycle...if :witch: gets us then this is the cycle most dr advise to wait and therefore we ve played it safe. if not i m gonna treat it like any pregnancy...i worry anyway because i have a bicorn uterus but wont worry more than that! I took a peak on your chart it looks just fine. I do chart but i dont do it properly because i wake up quite a few times during the night to feed my son so i am not counting on it. When do you think you ll be testing? any symptoms yet? i m completely symptom free but never experienced any with my last 2 pg!Fxed for us!:dust:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## chistiana

ster just noticed..we are both on cd 36, d&c and officially mc 26th august. i hope we both get a bfp on the same day too!


----------



## TandA08

Hi Ladies! Mind if I join you in this thread? I just got my first BFP a week ago (9/23/11) after two months of TTC and just a few days later had severe cramping and some bleeding. The Dr spent this week with a few tests and confirmed a MC at some point. 
After only knowing I was pregnant for just a few days, I am not completely distraught over the MC, it hadn't even fully hit me that I was pregnant yet. But, I am anxious to get back to TTC! DH is completely supportive and ready for it to happen when it happens he says.


----------



## ster1234

chistiana said:


> ster just noticed..we are both on cd 36, d&c and officially mc 26th august. i hope we both get a bfp on the same day too!

Hey christiana!
I'll probably start testing around 9 or 10 dpo. How about you? I'm happy to have ovulated since I usually don't without meds. DH and I are going on a trip in December and if I don't get a bfp this time, we're going to wait to ttc until either right before and after the trip. Since I've had multiple m/c's and an ectopic, I don't want to risk any pregnancy complications ruining the trip, so although it kills me to put off ttc, I think it's the smart thing to do. So I guess this 2ww is kind of a "bonus" for me since I wasn't going to try at all until Dec or Jan.

I don't have any symptoms other than slightly sore nips, which I usually get after ovulation. If my temp is still up tomorrow, I think I will start taking some progesterone supplements I have leftover in case my hormones are too out of whack to be able to support a pregnancy.

Good luck!!


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - it looks like that I should come back and join you ladies again. :-(

I am waiting to mc again - my beta levels have dropped from 134 on Weds to 113 yesterday and this morning my test is very faint indeed. It is just a matter of time until the bleeding starts. I would have only been about 5 and a half weeks so I'm hoping that it won't be too heavy/painful and I'm going to try and go the natural route this time (last month I had medical management at 9 weeks). 

I'm feeling okay - sad but okay. I don't think I had allowed myself to become too attached to this pregnancy after my mmc last month. I also had a inkling that things weren't right - the digi didn't change from 1-2 to 2-3 and that sent alarm bells ringing. 

Anyway, I'm sad to be back here but glad to be back with you lovely ladies x


----------



## debzie

Awww struth I'm so so sorry sending hugs and I'm there for you pm me anytime.


----------



## ickle pand

Struth, I'm so sorry. We're here if you need us


----------



## MrsM254

Hi ladies, I'm so glad to see this post! I had an early miscarriage in august and the nurse at EPU advised me to wait one cycle before trying to conceive. I didn't want to as me and OH were keen to try again so I reads LOADS of info online and it seemed the main reason for waiting was for dating so we went ahead. I conceived straight away and sadly am currently going through another early miscarriage at 7 weeks. Although the nurse at EPU wouldn't say whether it could have anything to do with not waiting she did have an "I told you so" air about her! We immediately decided to wait for AF next time but I'm now having doubts as won't go back on the pill as it would mess about with my hormones and no point for just 1 month but I struggle to dtd with other forms of contraception! (Sorry for TMI!). Would love to hear success stories of people conceiving straight after mc or if anyone knows an actual medical reason why the doctors suggest waiting? Xx


----------



## Emum

Oh struth, I am so very sorry to hear your news. Big hugs, and be gentle with yourself for the next few days.

Sorry to have you join us as well MrsM254. Unfortunately the vast majority of us posting on this particular thread are still at the ttc stage after mc, but elsewhere on this board there are other uplifting stories.

AFM, 15dpo, still BFN and AF still waiting to make an appearance. Have my follow up appointment with the OBGYN on Tuesday following mc on 2 September so if AF hasn't shown her face by then will ask for advice. I know that she can be delayed after a miscarriage but as I had a positive OPK 16 days ago, I can't see any reason why she should be for me, as I thought the delay was usually in waiting for ovulation not the luteal phase?


----------



## lioness168

Struth and MrsM...sorry to hear your sad news :hugs: be kind to yourselves at this difficult time.

MrsM - not 100% sure why they say to wait several cycles, but from what I have heard and read, it allows your uterine lining to rebuild ready for a pregnancy (and shed any POC that may still be retained if it was a naturally managed mc), hormones to stabilise and adjust, and healing on all levels. But I guess it depends on what you read and hear, plus every woman is different and some don't have any troubles after a mc.


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

So finally getting a negative pregnancy test 17 days after my D and c after a mmc at 10 weeks. So now just having crazy amounts of sex until AF shows as no idea when il ov, in theory if a normal cycle it would be tomoz, but not a normal cycle so no idea. I just want this month to end in pregnancy and a gorgeous little baby in June or July next year. Im such a mess inside atm, on the outside I look like im coping and getting on with my life as normal, when really inside im filled with jealousy and pain, I hate seeing pregnant women and young babies and I hate that I know people who are due around when I should have been, I hate that my 13 week scan should have been this coming week and I just feel like my life has been turned upside down and shaken about and I ant even talk to anyone about it. Everyone close to me that knew has their own worries or they think its something I shouldnt be dwelling on or thinking of anymore. Im also scared witless of having another loss, I dont think I would get through it, the emotional pain of losing my baby has scarred me forever and it will haunt me everyday I live, I just wish life wasnt so unfair to make so many women suffer this agony. HUgs and love to everyone xxxx


----------



## debzie

I have read that the.medical profession state 3 cycles as they say it takes up to12 weeks to go through the grieving process if you fall pregnant in this time it can just delay it and push it further down the line. All i can say to that is what a load of .........I think we all have jumped back into the ttc as it helps the healing.h process and is a eay of looking forward in a positive way.


----------



## Emum

Spoke too soon. AF has just arrived and flipping painful she is being too.

So, on the bright side, I guess I have "waited" for one normal cycle to end post miscarriage to enable my uterine lining to rebuild, so can ttc with a clear conscience, and if we get lucky be reasonably certain on dates. Funny how that doesn't seem quite so bright though.


----------



## debzie

So sorry emum and that the witch is not being kind. Sending hugs.


----------



## chistiana

Owwww. Struth, i am so sorry hun...can i just play devils advocate and say it aint over till it's over? I mean, i dont wont to give you false hope and i am sure you know your body best but you havent had any bleeding yet, have you? Anyway, i am really sorry again, we re here for you and pls feel free to pm me anytime.:hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Tand- Welcome...i am so sorry you had to find us in this thread but you sound very optimists and this is in itself so very good! Hope you get a :bfp: soon!:dust:

MrsM- So sorry you have to be going through this again.:hugs: I totally agree with debzie...my dr had advised me after my first mc to wait 2-3 months, got pregnant after 3 months and mc again at 7 weeks. When i asked him if i should have waited more he couldnt answer. He said there is no evidence to say that there is more risk after a mc but that drs usually advise 2-3 months. No specific reason other than "that's the general advise". He also told me i could wait 6 months and still mc or i could not wait at all and have a healthy baby. He advised me again to wait 2-3 cycles but i m not. This is my way to move forward.Hope it works for you too!GL!

Emum- I m sorry the :witch: got you but as you say at least now you ve waited for a month!!

Lara...your post reminded me of myself after me 1st (and less but still there after my 2nd) mc. I was so angry, and so jealous and so couldnt stand people telling me to move on, it happens blah blah blah.:ignore: I sure hope you do get you BFP soon and remember each pg is different so you have no more risk than any other woman for another mc. By the way, with my 1st mc i ov roughly 2 weeks after levels dropped to 0, with this one i ov only 1 week later so you might be around ov soon. I am keeping my fxed for you!:hugs:

Ster- well good luck with this bonus cycle and if it doesnt happen ow well...you re off to a lovely trip! :plane:I am gonna start testing 10 dpo i think!

AFM- 6 dpo today, had a little boot of nausea but i think it was because i was very very tired. Still hopeful and very very impatient!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Oh struth, I'm so sorry hun! :hugs:

Well ladies, yesterday I reached my breaking point after temp dropped again so I called the dr's office and requested to get the meds to bring on :af: it was one of the toughest decisions but I think it was the right one. I had to have bloodwork done to confirm that I wasn't pregnant and she also checked to see if I had or hadn't ovulated. Looks like I was right I did not O. I have to take the meds for 10 days then :af: will come and I'll start clomid on CD 3 followed by an u/s on CD 12 to check the follicles if they are ready I'll get a trigger shot to bring on O. I'm still a little disappointed that I came to this but at least we have a plan for these long crazy cycles. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend. Next week is a new beginning and a new fiscal year at work so hopefully my stress level will be down.


----------



## struth

chistiana said:


> Owwww. Struth, i am so sorry hun...can i just play devils advocate and say it aint over till it's over? I mean, i dont wont to give you false hope and i am sure you know your body best but you havent had any bleeding yet, have you? Anyway, i am really sorry again, we re here for you and pls feel free to pm me anytime.:hugs:

Thanks honey - and I have played devils advocate with my self numerous times over the last few days but all the signs point to mc. My digi never progressed from 1-2 weeks despite supposedly being in the 3+ range, my lines are getting lighter and my blood hcg is on the dive. I would love the dr to be wrong but I think all the signs point to mc. 

No bleeding yet (and the irony is my spotting which I have had since the bfp has slowed!) but I think it is just a matter of time. I'm having a follow up blood test on Tuesday but I expect that to show even lower hcg than yesterday as my 25 mui IC is now only just positive. 

Thanks for remaining hopeful for me - I appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

struth said:


> Thanks honey - and I have played devils advocate with my self numerous times over the last few days but all the signs point to mc. My digi never progressed from 1-2 weeks despite supposedly being in the 3+ range, my lines are getting lighter and my blood hcg is on the dive. I would love the dr to be wrong but I think all the signs point to mc.
> 
> No bleeding yet (and the irony is my spotting which I have had since the bfp has slowed!) but I think it is just a matter of time. I'm having a follow up blood test on Tuesday but I expect that to show even lower hcg than yesterday as my 25 mui IC is now only just positive.
> 
> Thanks for remaining hopeful for me - I appreciate it :hugs:

Well, will be thinking and praying for you hun, let us know how it goes on tuesday.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Oh *Struth*, Im so sorry chick, have you been to the doctors?? Mate I really feel for you, massive hugs :hugs:

*Bastet*, i think you have done the right thing ... i often think the same thing that its such a shame that we have to do all this to get pregnant but if its help we need and you are being offered it then embrace it, its a good thing. Good luck chick :dust:

xxx


----------



## struth

Clobo said:


> Oh *Struth*, Im so sorry chick, have you been to the doctors?? Mate I really feel for you, massive hugs :hugs:
> xxx

I went to the drs last week as I wanted/needed a blood test to determine my hcg levels. The EPAU said they would give me an early scan but as I got pregnant after the mc without an AF they needed some way of dating it (and I didn't tell them that I was tracking O). So..... I went to see the dr, told him about last month, that I was pregnant again, that I was spotting again and that I needed the beta and he was so unimpressed. He was awful - no reassurance, no empathy/sympathy. Anyway, he set up the blood test. 

I then started spotting heavier so I rang and spoke to the dr and he suggested the repeat test to check for doubling so I had the first on Weds and the second on Friday. A different dr rang me on Friday afternoon to let me know the results. She was lovely and explained everything (even though I knew what it meant already!). She's asked me to go back on Tuesday for repeat tests to check that they are still reducing. She said that if they are they will monitor me to zero and if they are not they will send me for a scan. 

So its just a matter of waiting for the inevitable really.... I'm actually feeling okay at the moment. I knew something was wrong I think and after last month I didn't let myself get as attached to the idea of this pregnancy ending in a baby. We'll keep trying and we'll get there in the end. 

:hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

iam so sorry your having to go through that again struth :hugs::hugs: didnt want to read and run. Will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Clobo

Aw Struth, chick, i think we will all be a bit like that with our next pregnancies, makes the whole thing a lot scarier than it would normally be. Im glad you stood your ground and demanded the tests, i dont think we get enough support after a mc. Well you have loads of support here, we are here when you need us :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I agree with Clobo, I think we'll all be so much more cautious until we have our baby in our arms and then a whole new set of worries will start.

AFM - I think I ov'd yesterday, I got a peak on my CBFM, a low temp and had some ovary pains. My temp is up only up a tiny bit today though so maybe it's today. The 2ww madness is starting again - I've been comparing my chart already on FF :) 

I've got DH taking conception vitamins now, so hopefully that'll help his swimmers, although it's probably too late to have an effect this cycle.

He's been worried about me getting too stressed with TTC. He seems to have it in his head that charting is getting me down, because I get depressed every cycle before AF. I've tried telling him that it's the fact I'm not pregnant that depresses me and that's not going to change if I stop charting, it'll just happen after AF comes. I feel like it'd make things worse if I stopped charting because we wouldn't know when I ov, and then wouldn't know when to expect AF. 

I did suggest that I could hand all the charting stuff over to him - it's too dark in the mornings for me to read the temp on my therm so I'd pass it to him and he could enter it into FF and he could check the CBFM and tell me if I need to test and then check the result. I'd delete the FF app from my phone and he could change the password so I can't check it. He was totally against it - it'd be too stressful for him apparently lol! Men!


----------



## debzie

Hi there ickle best of luck and hope you caught that egg. My oh thinks i stress too much too and would prefer me not to temp or use opks. I think its strange not to now I like knowing what my body is doing. he just thinks we should just do it when the mood takes us and not worry. It's so hard to do that now. It's going to be handy this month so we can be carefull around my fertile patch.


----------



## mrsmax

Ickle - that is hilarious!! Typical man :) 

I'm still lurking on this thread waiting for some BFPs! GL ladies.


----------



## LolaAnn

sorry to hear struth :( and everyone else too. We need some good news and hugs on this thread.

AFM... I'm out of OPKs and my chart doesn't seem to make much sense this month, can anyone take a peek and share some insight? I hope I'm O'ing soon... xx


----------



## Snd0111

Hi everyone


Im sorry to hear your news Struth, hope you are doing ok, I had my 1st MC round the same time as you :hugs:

I think I am out, getting that AF feeling, didnt think it would bother me as I was taking this to be "my learning cycle" shall we say, but its making me a little sad. As its my 1st time ever temping and using OPK an CBFM im just getting used to my body I guess


:dust:


----------



## c814

Sorry all that Ive not been on for a while, I was feeling a bit down and struggling to be positive! Im now nearly 6 weeks since last af and still no ov, am hoping for ov some time this week. If it is itll be my third 8 week cycle since my mmc!! I just dont get it! Why havent they gone back to my normal 28 days? The dr has said if it gets to 6 months since my mmc they will do tests if Im still having long cycles so only got a month to wait and then can go for the tests if they are still long. Hoping to get my bfp this cycle instead but at least they will do some tests


----------



## ickle pand

Lola - I'd say possible ov today. Just have to wait for tomorrows temp to see what's happening. BD tonight to be on the safe side.

Snd - you're not out until AF actually arrives. No temp drop either on your chart. There's a chance it could be early pregnancy symptoms, not AF. 

C814 - sorry you're having such a hard time getting your body back to normal. Have you thought about taking some sort of supplements to try and help?


----------



## sarasparra

Hello to you all :)

I had a MMC at the end of September and had ERPC on Friday so just getting used now to not being pregnant. I am keen to try again soon although can't decide whether to wait for AF first as think maybe it would be better for my body to clear itself out naturally after the surgery? 

I think perhaps we'll just wait and see what happens this cycle and then if AF comes I will start again with the temping and OPKs. I have PCOS so ovulation is very hit and miss so have to TTC like a military operation!

Am very sorry for all the sad stories on this thread and also very happy for all those who have got their BFP and are advancing well in their pregnancies - it's very encouraging and makes me feel a little less guilty too that I am already thinking about trying again as I guess it's normal to want to.
x


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry to see so many new additions here, but you are welcomed to join us to get back in the chase! :hugs:

ICKLE, I kinda thought this was my cycle too.... Your DH is funny, men in general are. He knew it would be too stressful...

STER :wave:sorry for you loss. :hugs: And to answer, YES, it is possible to get PG soon after an MC, I hope that is the case for you. :dust:

TandA, sorry for you loss. :hugs: Good Luck. :dust:

STRUTH :hugs: I am so VERY sorry you are going through this again, words cannot explain... :hugs: Please don't hesitate to contact at any time.

MRSM, :wave: sorry for you loss. :hugs: Good Luck. :dust:

EMUM, so sorry that witch flew in. We are still on the exact same cycle spot, hoping that is good luck for our Oct bfps! FXD!

LARA, glad that things are moving along nicely, GL FXD for that egg chase! :dust:

BASTE, I hope that your cycles are now getting sorted out GL :dust:

LOLA, I peeked at your chart, that's about how mine were after AF after MC, I am now on cycle #3 after and it still does that. Keep up the temping and CM checks and BDg, you will catch that eggy! :dust:

SND, I hope AF stays far far away, like for 10 months! :dust:

C814, I hope your AF is sorting out nicely from here on out :dust:

SARASPARRA, :wave: Sorry for your loss. Good Luck. :dust:

*AFM...*AF surprised me on Saturday, a little early and did not come in roaring like a lion as usual, it was so very strange. But, on a different note, she has made it very easy to track, 1st of the month... I hope to be in the egg chase by mid-month and test right at the end, near our daughter's b-day! Trying now to build up all that hope I had in Sept!


----------



## Snd0111

Thank you Ickle Pand, I guess its just a waiting game. I tested yesterday BFN but i suppose its still early just couldnt resist

Sarasparra, sorry for your loss... dont feel guilty..i found it keeps your mind very occupied TTC straight away

Thanks MRSMM, heres hoping and good luck for this month :dust:

c814 Good Luck I hope your cycles sort themselves out soon :hugs:


----------



## c814

Thank you all, I tired agnus cactus but didn't help I don't think. Just making me feel so down!


----------



## Emum

Hey Mrs MM. Cycle buddies again. Lets hope its a successful one for us both.

Weird, weird AF for me this time. Started lunchtime on Saturday and was light but very painful Saturday and Sunday. Took a whole packet of Feminax over those two days. And this morning has completely gone. No spotting or even anything on paper when I wipe. Very very odd. Hope it doesn't impact on ttc this month. I also had EWCM last night, but we didnt bd as OH was late coming up to bed and I couldnt believe I might ovulate on CD2. And an OPK was negative when I tried it.

CBFM dusted off and fired up, though I forgot to check it today, on its first day in action. Just as well it wont ask for a stick for a few more days as it wont be much use if I forget to turn it on every morning!


----------



## chistiana

*Ickle pand*- I just tend to do it all myself and let him completely out of this cause otherwise he is constantly saying, let it happen, relax blah blah blah...yea as if i can relax after all this...right! I am not counting on this cycle (see it kind of like a bonus one) but i am obsessing about everything! Good luck hun, i am sending you lots of :dust: and hope you ve caught that little miracle egg!

*Lola*- I ve said this before, i am no expert i charting but it seems that you are about to ovulate in the next 2 days. Hope this is it and you give us some good news soon!:hugs:

*Snd*- you re not out yet! All i ever got was af cramps before my last bfp for about a week!GL!:flower:

*C814*- Keep your chin up girl, it will happen. It's either gonna be a bfp this month or the waiting is over and your dr will sort this out! I was like a moving drugs store myself after an 8 week cycle and then a 7 week cycle, starte vitex, epo, baby aspirin, folic acid, M2tone and L arginine (i know i sound crazy:awww:) and got it down to 31 days. Hope you get a normal cycle very very soon!:hugs:

*Sara*- i am very sorry for your loss:hugs:. I guess you need to do what you feel is right? what did the dr advise you?

*MrsMM*- this will be a perfect b day present!:cake: Lots of Baby dust to you!:dust:

*Emum*- this sounds very weird,:shrug: have you done another hpt to rule out implantation bleeding?

*AFM*- i just cant take it anymore, i am testing tomorrow! I know it's too early (9 dpo) but i just cant sit still!:brat: Temps are still high, no symptom whatsoever and stupid cbfm still shows high (turned it on after ov and has been showing high ever since..it's driving me crazy i dont know why i bother testing!)


----------



## LolaAnn

Snd0111 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> Im sorry to hear your news Struth, hope you are doing ok, I had my 1st MC round the same time as you :hugs:
> 
> I think I am out, getting that AF feeling, didnt think it would bother me as I was taking this to be "my learning cycle" shall we say, but its making me a little sad. As its my 1st time ever temping and using OPK an CBFM im just getting used to my body I guess
> 
> 
> :dust:

Your chart still looks really good hun don't be discouraged yet. Give yourself a few more days and test again xx


----------



## c814

chistiana said:


> *Ickle pand*
> 
> *C814*- Keep your chin up girl, it will happen. It's either gonna be a bfp this month or the waiting is over and your dr will sort this out! I was like a moving drugs store myself after an 8 week cycle and then a 7 week cycle, starte vitex, epo, baby aspirin, folic acid, M2tone and L arginine (i know i sound crazy:awww:) and got it down to 31 days. Hope you get a normal cycle very very soon!:hugs:

Thank you hun, I guess thats one way of looking at it! Just got another 1 month to wait till I can go back to the drs. Just been feeling so down. My OH keeps asking why and I just shrug it off. Dont want him thinking its all I think about. Ive got lots of other stuff to focus on but its there at the back of your mind. I honestly thought when i had the mmc Id be pregnant again by now :(


----------



## chistiana

I know how you feel but i think you should let him know, it's only normal that you re down, even if you didnt want to try again you still want your body and your hormones back to normal and he will understand that. i m sure you ll get your precious little beany soon, as soon as this is sorted you'll be well on your way to another BFP. pm me anytime hun, it gets easier with time.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## c814

chistiana said:


> I know how you feel but i think you should let him know, it's only normal that you re down, even if you didnt want to try again you still want your body and your hormones back to normal and he will understand that. i m sure you ll get your precious little beany soon, as soon as this is sorted you'll be well on your way to another BFP. pm me anytime hun, it gets easier with time.:hugs::hugs:

Thank you so much hun. Means a lot. Most of the people I told dont even mention it now. Like it never happened....sometimes I wonder if it was all just a bad dream...obviously it wasnt but feels like it at times. I dont have kids yet and its something that plays on my mind to, what if I cant have kids. Sorry for being so down on the thread.


----------



## chistiana

:hug:It's only normal all these things play on your mind. But you will have kids, never think of the opposite. A dr once told me i d never have babies, NEVER EVER, because of uterine abnormalities but i ve got my son and he know s..t. Bad things happen but this wasnt a bad dream...you have an angel in the sky and you ll have a baby on earth. It sucks that the people around us just pretend it never happened but they havent been through it and they dont know. I am so thinking of you hun, i m here anytime you re down and feel like giving up, just talk it out.:hug:


----------



## Snd0111

Thank you Chistiana and LolaAnn

It really helps having people to talk to that are all in the same position, yes I have my friends but I attempted to talk about CM and cerix checking and they were like YUK lol.

:hug:

:dust:


----------



## chistiana

Snd-Can i just say..i took a peak at your chart and it actually looks really good, do you know why the monitor keeps showing high? Mine's been doing this and i m wondering whether this is a sign?


----------



## LolaAnn

c814 I'm sorry you are feeling down :( I've been really up and down these last few months. It is ALWAYS on your mind - always always. I've just taken an ovulation test I found in the cupboard and it was almost positive so Im pretty sure then that I ov yest or today which is good. Bring on the next few weeks. I won't be testing early this time, will wait for 15DPO after chem last month. Can't believe I get a mc and a chem.. such my luck lol. x


----------



## Snd0111

chistiana said:


> Snd-Can i just say..i took a peak at your chart and it actually looks really good, do you know why the monitor keeps showing high? Mine's been doing this and i m wondering whether this is a sign?

Hi ya, im not quite sure as it is my first time using it? are you the same? Ive read that for your first cycle using it that it may not give you a peak and can stay at high?? but not sure how long for..maybe it is :) gl

Temp went up slightly today but Im spotting again, dark coloured so im stumped. before MC I never used to spot at all :shrug: just normal 28 day cycles?


----------



## ickle pand

Snd - maybe it's implantation bleeding. Fingers crossed it is :)


----------



## Snd0111

Thanks ickle pand, I have it in my head that it is af so im not too dissapointed when it comes.

Can you get IB at 12dpo? If you look at my chart you can see ive been spotting quite a lot this cycle, have not got a clue why tho


----------



## ickle pand

Well apparently implantation can occur anywhere between 6 and 12DPO, according to peeonastick.com, so yeah it's possible. 

I know what you mean about trying not to get your hopes up though, I swing between being positive and making myself believe that I'm out so that I'm not too disappointed during the 2WW.


----------



## Snd0111

Oh i didnt know that :) guess ill test again tomorrow and see, my cycle after mc was 33 days so not too sure if this one is going to be my usual 28 days.


----------



## emma1985

joeybrooks said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I am currently in my 3rd 2WW, 1st was a chemical and 2nd AF arrived earlier than expected!!!
> 
> Not overly confident this month as I only dtd a few times over my fertile period (or what I think was my fertile period).
> 
> What with my mum being sick etc I just havent had my mind on it that much, but I hope I have done enough to even be in the running.
> 
> Mum got word that her operation will be on Tuesday 4th, so I am praying all of that will go ok and that I might have some good news for her when she comes through it.
> 
> All the best to everyone xo.

I hope everything goes/went well today for your mum.

xx


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: JOEY

SND, implantation can occur as ICKLE said, so head up!! FXD!

Keep you head up ladies :hugs: our time is coming. We are learning alot more methods and things about ourselves so that we can successfully catch this egg. I hope that we are all seeing bfps in the next couple of weeks!! :dust:

*AFM...*AF is easing out rather quickly. I was heavy for couple days and light to spotting yesterday and now, spotting.... I am ready though, today I began to finalize "donations" scheduling and shipping, and got all my vitamins, etc (baby aspirin, B6, green tea, folic acid, Primrose Oil, etc... It appears that OV will come in the next couple weeks, plan, plan, plan, that's what I am up to!


----------



## Snd0111

Going to test again tomorrow for defo, Will let you all know

:dust:


----------



## Emum

Just got back from my post miscarriage doctor's appointment. Please excuse the language but I HATE doctors and gynaecologists most of all. Having asked what our plans were after the miscarriage, and being told that we wanted to try again, the f*ing imbecile, asked how old I was, referred to our previous difficulties in conceiving, then leaned back in his chair, and said "well it wouldnt be the end of the world if you never had another baby"

I am not sure on what planet he thought that was a sensible thing to say to a woman less than a month after a miscarriage My OH literally had to hold me back from ripping his testicles off and stuffing them down his throat. As it was I muttered, "Not the end of the world for you, obviously" and he looked completely shocked.

He then said, that he hoped we would conceive again quickly but if we did there was no guarantees that we would be able to carry the child to term, but to make an appointment as soon as we knew for an early assessment of the pregnancy.

In and out in about 5 minutes and nearly 3 hours later I am still seething....


----------



## MrsMM24

EMUM, I am blown away.... I am not sure if I would be comfortable continuing to go to that doc.... seriously....


----------



## Emum

It's really hard, isn't it. I do hate gynaecologists and am never comfortable around them, but I have been seeing this particular one for about 12 years now, and he was fantastic during my last pregnancy which was very difficult and I was an emotional wreck through most of it. I am just though completely stunned that he said this today. I know he isn't required to give a rat's ass about his patients and whether their pregnancies do or don't make it, but surely he might understand that the patients themselves care about this?


----------



## chistiana

Snd- implantation bleeding can sure enough happen late, the egg might have implanted but the old bit of blood doesnt come out straight away, hence it's usually brown. GL girl, start the positive news on this thread again! :dust:Ow btw, this is my second time using cbfm (used it first time the month i got my BFP), i m not sure what's going on as i turned it on after ov and it's been like this ever since! I sure hope this is a good sign![-o&lt;

Emum- I know your dr was good all these years but it seems once they go big their brains stop functioning straight...what an a..! Dont pay attention to him ow and by the way i d let my dh rip his testicles out if i were you!:devil:

MrsMM- This is going to be your lucky month, plan plan plan, a wonderful b day present for your girl is on its way!:dust:

AFM- tested this morning (more like before the sun was out!) but BFN. I still hold hope as it was only 9 dpo but it would have been nice if it had come up with a surprise! Temps are still up but no symptoms...:shrug:


----------



## randomxx

Hi ladies 

Emum your a better woman than me I would have killed him. I hate seeing the doctor after having a miscarriage as they've all got the same speel its like reading it from a card and some of them can be so condescending. 

Well I've still not had a period and i'm getting really fed up with it, its driving me mad, I also have no signs that she's on her way.


----------



## Snd0111

I hope so Chistiana, just have a feeling it willl be another BFN in the morning...gl to you with your next tests :dust:

I only have 1 stick left for my CBFM so hope it doesnt ask for anymore after tomorrow!

Emum, that was a terrible thing for a proffesional to say, its a disgrace...it makes me so angry, they sometimes dont realise the hurt they cause with there words, I hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## struth

Hi ladies - I've just been catching up. You ladies have been busy chatting - exactly what I like to see!

I thought I would pop in and give an update but first - my goodness Emum! I would have gone mad at that dr. How insensitive and unprofessional. And that was a gynae too? Wow - I would have lost it, I think. I once had a bad experience with a dr. I was 19 and had got pregnant when we were not trying. Sorry if it is TMI but it is needed to tell the story - we had used a condom and it had split. So the following morning I went off to the family planning clinic and got the morning after pill just to be on the safe side. Despite the condom and the morning after pill, I found out three weeks later that I was pregnant. I was gutted as it wasn't part of the plan. Anyway, fate intervened and I had a mc at about 8 weeks. I went to hospital and had a D&C. I was terrified as I was young, living at home and didn't want my parents to know (not because they would have been mad - I just didn't want to let them down). The drs wanted me to stay in over night but I told them I couldn't. I think this must have annoyed the dr as when he came to discharge me he said to me in a loud sarcastic patronising voice in front of the whole ward - "Next time, just use a bloody condom". He obviously hadn't read my notes and couldn't give a crap about the situation I was in through no fault of my own. I was such a little timid thing back then that I just looked at him and nodded but I STILL think of the rudeness of that dr and it STILL makes me mad. He judged me despite knowing absolutely nothing about me. My goodness, the mouthful he would get if he said it to the older, more confident me. 

Anyway, sorry I've gone off on a tangent.... as for my current position, I''m still waiting to mc. I had my bloods taken today and they have gone down from 113 on Friday to 59 today so I'm guessing it will happen soon. I feel much calmer this time round - I'm not sure why. And I'm determined to do this one naturally - I just think my body needs to reset itself properly after a rough couple of months. 

I hope that we see some bfps on this thread in the next few days. :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - That's horrible! What a disgusting thing to say to someone. Both my gynae and FS are male and were both lovely about the m/c, in fact the FS seemed genuinely upset about it. I think I'd want to complain about that. He definitely needs a refresher in bedside manner!

Struth - I hope the inevitable happens soon and is as painless as possible, both physically and emotionally. I've been thinking about you.

Some BFP's would be lovely. Who is waiting to test? I think I ov'd yesterday, but waiting for FF to confirm.


----------



## struth

It looks like you have had a temp rise too Ickle Pand? :happydance: I hope you and OH have been busy :blush:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I was chuffed. I'm not sure when I O'd though. I had thought it was CD22 but now it's looking more like CD23. I was hoping for crosshairs tomorrow lol! DH was supposed to be away the weekend of the 14th but he's had to cancel it, which is good because I'll be testing around then and I'll want him there either way :)


----------



## Snd0111

Test today FMU = BFN

CBFM is now at low, still spotting looks like AF on her wicked way maybe..but still not out yet


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies,

Sorry it's been awhile. Last Friday was the worst day EVER! :hissy: I reached my limit on frustration :growlmad: but thankfully my dr ordered bloodwork to see if I had ovulated (and to confirm that I wasn't pregnant---_which I already knew I hadn't and that I didn't ovulate_). As I suspected no O and no :bfp: so she agreed to give me the meds to make :af: come and end this *horrible * long wait! :sad1: Now I have to take these meds for 10 days and I'm seriously praying HARD that :af: will show up finally and then I can start clomid. Please...please pray for me. [-o&lt;

Hope everyone is doing well. I've been watching for some :bfp: and hope to see lots of them real soon. :thumbup:

Have a great day! :hugs:


----------



## Snd0111

Fingers tightly crossed for you Bastetgrrl


----------



## MrsMM24

FXD! BASTE and ICKLE!

STRUTH, I hope that what needs to happen happens soon for you. :hugs:

SND, I hope you see some pink lines soon hun! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart, I am preparing for OV in the next week or so. Getting everything in order! As many can remember or read in my journal, I am going to use baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and at a minimum 3 "donations". We are going to try SMEP!!! We will catch this eggy in Oct!!!


----------



## chistiana

Snd- i like your positive attitude, you're not out yet! I hope tomorrow is a whooole different story!!!

Struth i hope this ends for you soon so you can start over and fresh! Good luck hun!

Baste- it s gonna show her face soon, i m sure, funny how we never want her to show and now you cant wait for her! Anyway, good luck hun, lets start on a blank sheet!

AFM- BFN again today, trying not to lose hope (only 10 dpo if i go by the monitor and ovarian pain, 11 according to ff), i am getting really nut about it, kept looking at the test under the light, bending it and stuff and thought i imagined a shadow where the second line should be...my eyes are now hurting!!!!


----------



## Snd0111

Me tooo MRSMM and gl to you, you really keep spirits up throughout the thread :hugs:

Lol Chistiana I was doing exactly the same today!! eventually put it in the bin so I couldnt anymore!

Its strange today I made lunch took a bite out of and thought yuk! Tried something else and the same! Ended up eating cereal :shrug:

Maybe its my mind trying to send imaginary signs as I am thinking about it constantly, just wish I knew either way

:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

SND, your chart looks really nice, I hope those temps stay up there to a nice bfp and sticky bean! :dust:


----------



## Emum

Mrs MM i think we are twins. My ttc essentials also came today. We are using

Supplement for me and him
Robuttissin
Baby aspirin
Conceive plus

Also doing Smep, though OH doesn't know in case it throws him off his stride. I've stocked up on CBFM sticks and digital OPKs so will not miss the surge if it happens. Also got 25 HPTs to go with the 2 I have left from last month, so even if I do start testing early this month we wont run out.

Also plan to overhaul diet as the only bit of advice we got yesterday about minimising risk of another miscarriage was to optimize nutrition beforehand, and have asked OH to come to bed earlier as he has a habit of staying up until 2 or 3 in the morning and lack of sleep is not good for his swimmers (which we know are weak anyway)

Onwards and upwards, though I must confess I am still upset about yesterday and have done my fair share of brooding on it today.


----------



## chistiana

Snd0111 said:


> Lol Chistiana I was doing exactly the same today!! eventually put it in the bin so I couldnt anymore!
> 
> Its strange today I made lunch took a bite out of and thought yuk! Tried something else and the same! Ended up eating cereal :shrug:
> 
> Maybe its my mind trying to send imaginary signs as I am thinking about it constantly, just wish I knew either way
> 
> :dust:

hahahaha can i just say it's never too late to take it out of the bin!!!:haha: Your symptoms sound very very promising....let us in on some good news tomorrow!:dust:


----------



## Snd0111

I am loving temping MRSMM, its helping me get to work on time too, Im a bit off a lazy bum in the mornings but now im waking at 7 and getting up..good daily routine

I think ill pass on that Chistiana haha, ill no doubt be squinting, bending and hogging the light tomorrow

I just love this site, defo helps with the dreaded TWW and If i dont get my BFP then ill be looking farward to trying again and being here

:dust:


----------



## ickle pand

How's everyone doing today?

I'm good, apart from my ovaries feeling like they're going to burst. I think this must be all the follicles that didn't mature. My chart is confusing me a little just now - if I change Advanced mode to Research mode on FF, I get my crosshairs. I don't know which mode to go with now. Any thoughts?


----------



## chistiana

Hello everyone! I am going crazy! Tested with fmu got a bfn. Then tried different brand at around 1 pm got a faint line...tested again with both brands 3 hours later, again bfn and even fainter line. What's going on???here's a pic of the first faint...
 



Attached Files:







stick.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Snd0111

Chistiana...that pic DEFO looks like +!!

You should maybe try another brand?? I really hope this is it for you, how many days past Ov are you??

I had temp drop today, spotting has now stopped, and BFN on test, just have to see what the next few days will bring.

Ickle Pand im no good with all the temp stuff yet, I tried changing mine but it didnt make any difference


----------



## Emum

Did the lines come up within the time limit Christiana? I really hope you are, but I can't see any colour in the line you posted, so I would be worried it might be an evap if I were in your shoes. But it is still really early for you to test, so maybe. Could you bear to leave it to tomorrow before testing again, when hopefully the results will be more conclusive. Fxd for you though.


----------



## chistiana

Snd- According to ff i am 12 dpo according to cbfm sticks and ovary pains i am 11 dpo. I am going to buy a double digital test tonight, try one when i come back home if it's negative then again tomorrow...argggggg this is killing me!

Emum-the lines came up within 5 minutes for sure and there is indeed colour in it. What i ma worried about is that when i tested again 3 hours later i got another coloured line but fainter...shouldnt it be darker?Or could it be that by urine was not as concentrated by 4 pm? Anyway, i am trying again later with a digi, cant wait for tomorrow, i ll go nuts!


----------



## Snd0111

Keeping everything crossed for you Chistiana :hugs: GL


----------



## bastetgrrl

Snd0111 said:


> I am loving temping MRSMM, its helping me get to work on time too, Im a bit off a lazy bum in the mornings but now im waking at 7 and getting up..good daily routine
> 
> :dust:

OMG I'm the same way about temping! :haha: It's almost like a kid on Christmas morning. :blush: I agree that it also helps me to wake up. I've been having a terrible time this week since I haven't been temping.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Chistiana - Fxd for you!


----------



## Snd0111

Its even helped me not to get dissapointed over my temp drop and BFN, I suppose it might be different a few months down the line but for now im like a kid with a new toy its great :thumbup:


----------



## Emum

Will keep fingers and toes crossed for you Christiana. If both lines came up in the time limit, that's a good sign. I would expect them to get fainter rather than darker as the day went on, as your urine gets more diluted. Different results on different brands of tests probably only relates to the sensitivity of the test. I hope they are all BFP for you tomorrow.


----------



## JacquelineB

I recently had a MC on the 18th-19th of September. I was almost 7 weeks. DF and I were not activily TTC after MC. He's a truck driver and is away quite alot. When he came home last week we didn't even think about it and BD a few times right before I ovulated. I believe I'm at either 3 or 4 DPO. Although my pregnancy wasn't plan in September it was a nice surprise. Hoping and praying for a BFP. Will be testing on DF b-day the 12th of October. :) Sticky Baby Dust to all...


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: JACQUELINE you are welcome here, and I hope you get another bfp sooner than later. :hugs: so sorry for you loss!

EMUM, we are most definitely twins!! :haha: DON'T tell him, let him think it is jackpot week :haha: plus it will help his swimmers! :dust:

SND, me too!!! Temping has helped so much since before MC I had irregularly regular cycles and now they are just irregular. It also helps me get up for work, how funny.

CHISTINA, that looks positive Hun. However, I would wait a day and test in the morning again. The later in the day, the hormone that it is detecting for pregnancy (different than an OPK) is more diluted. FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, all can be seen in my chart... CM checks begin today, and OPKS starting this weekend. Stocked up on baby aspirin, robitussin, folic acid, even primrose oil, B6, green tea, preseed, softcups and "donations". Operation Prepare for SMEP has begun!!! I have been exercising really regularly as well so I am feeling good.


----------



## Snd0111

Good luck Jacqueline and sorry for your loss

:dust:


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

Wow *Chistiana* i really hope that is the start of a BFP for you chick, good luck for testing in the morning!

Aw *MrsMM* so sorry to hear the witch came, evil! Good plan for new cycle though, go for it!!

*Amanda*, my ovaries are fit to burst as well, mine are always so tender and it last a couple of days after Ov as well due to what they have been through they can be a bit bruised, im sure they will return to normal soon enough chick and hopefully you figure out when you ovulated!!

*Jacqueline*, so sorry for your loss, hopefully you get preggo again just as quickly chick.

AFM, cd 20 and think the half clomid dose deffo delayed ovulation, typical as we really went for it with the :sex: for cd 18 so need to keep it up and hope i havent tired him out!!

xxxx


----------



## debzie

Christiana that looks like a wondfo test I found them to be the most sensitive when i was testing back to bfn. I really think that is the start of yoyr bfp fingers crossed chick.


----------



## chistiana

Hey, thanx you all, you really keep my spirits up. I tested again (8.30 at night) a digi clearblue and another brand i m not sure about, got very very faint positive on both within time limit but it's so faint i am starting to doubt myself. I hope it's what you all say, later in the day, more diluted but this is just killing me. Testing again tomorrow, i m becoming a bloody addict and wasting a lot of money....PLEASE PLEASE PLEEEASE KEEP YOUR FXED FOR ME...

Clobo- the more the better!keep it up and i ll keep my fwed for you too!

Jacqueline- sending you loads of baby dust hun, hope you r right on your way to a lovely bfp!


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry you're going through the same thing Clobo. Who needs progesterone tests when you've got PCOS lol!


----------



## chistiana

debzie said:


> Christiana that looks like a wondfo test I found them to be the most sensitive when i was testing back to bfn. I really think that is the start of yoyr bfp fingers crossed chick.

Hiya! It was indeed a wondfo, i just looked. So you think it might be picking up hcg while the other arent so much?


----------



## debzie

Yeah hun i thought they were far more sensitive they were still giving me a positive and my bloods were 15 when the others that were supposed to be 10 miu tests were stark white. I really do believe that they ate reliable too. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you hun.


----------



## Emum

Any news Christiana? I logged on first thing to see if you had posted yet! Still have everything crossed for you.


----------



## chistiana

Emum and Debzie...thanks so much!yes I did test this morning, got a bfp on the digi clearblue and a faint line on the other test. I still went and had bloods done just so that I can monitor they r doubling as I m not going to the dr till after week 8 (with both my mc I started bleeding week6) so this will be final by this evening!!!i m very very excited but also scared to the core of my existance!!! will log in later from my pc to upload a pic and let you know how the bloods went!thank you thank so very much, you really do know how to keep my spirits up!!and my sanity too!


----------



## Emum

Fantastic news! I've had two bits of sad baby related news IRL this morning, and this has really lifted my spirits. I am very pleased for you, but hope you will stay lurking here for a bit, as I'll miss you if you disappear completely!


----------



## Clobo

*Chistiana*, :wohoo:, im sending you loads of sticky :dust:, take it easy, my FS said that doing too much exercise and getting sressed in very early pregnancy can take blood flow away from the uterus and contribute towards a mc, so take it very easy chick! :hugs:

*Emum*, aw chick, big hugs for whatever is going on with you, keep your spirits up, there will be more good news soon xxx

*Amanda*, tell me about it, ooh reminds me i need to book my test!! Dont really need it though, i actually felt my egg POP yesterday afternoon, nips started being sore and temp shot up today so im pretty sure i ovulted!! Im now in the dreaded TWW!!

xxxx


----------



## Emum

Thanks clobo but the sad news wasn't for me but for two friends who I have heard today have both suffered losses in the last few days, one at term and one at 14 weeks after a normal scan 2 weeks earlier :(

AFM I got a high on CBFM today on CD7 and am getting some fertile looking mucus, so OH needs to watch out tonight :)


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Emum*, life really isnt fair sometimes is it, why do some of us struggle so much and then only for things to still go wrong. Im so sorry for your friends :hugs:

Yay jump on him :sex: xxx


----------



## c814

chistiana said:


> Emum and Debzie...thanks so much!yes I did test this morning, got a bfp on the digi clearblue and a faint line on the other test. I still went and had bloods done just so that I can monitor they r doubling as I m not going to the dr till after week 8 (with both my mc I started bleeding week6) so this will be final by this evening!!!i m very very excited but also scared to the core of my existance!!! will log in later from my pc to upload a pic and let you know how the bloods went!thank you thank so very much, you really do know how to keep my spirits up!!and my sanity too!

This is such fantastic news, you were so kind to me the other day when I was having a really bad day, so pleased you got a bfp and I really hope its a very sticky one for you!

Ive still not ovulated, my cbfm has been high for ages, I even reset it half way through this cycle as had used all 20 sticks and it went straight high again so who knows whats going on lol. Felt like I had some ewcm early so fingers crossed for ov today. Ive been away for work the last few days though so only dtd on tuesday so even if I ovulated today im probably out but just hope if I have ovulated that my next cycle will be back to normal. These 8 week cycles are horrible!!


----------



## MrsMM24

CLOBO, Keep up that DTD and catch that eggy Hun!

CHISTINA, CONGRATS!!! :happydance: FXD and GL for a very sticky sticky bean!

EMUM, :hugs: for your friends, I know it is a hard time. As for your CM, go get him!!! 

C814, head up Hun, if you DTD Tue, today is only 2.5 days away and swimmers live 2-5 days. Most studies show you have the higher of the chance to catch the egg if you DTD as many as 2 days before and day of OV!!! GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report, stalk my chart... Starting OPKs this weekend. I have a very full weekend, meeting up with my bro, SIL and my nephew. DW and I are taking the LO to shop for coats/clothes, getting cold around here, and today and tomorrow she has Karate! Going to even find a second in there to get to the salon to get hair done! YAY! I hope you all have a GREAT weekend! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## debzie

Christiana you are so very welcome and big congratulations. You have made my day...I too am having a bad day ( year ago today i started. bleeding with my first miscarriage) I am wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months. Keep us posted.


----------



## ickle pand

Christiana - looking forward to the update!

Debzie - I'm sorry. I'm dreading the anniversaries starting to come round.

Mrs M - it sounds like you're going to be too busy to be thinking about TTC which is a good thing!

C814 - I hope your cycle ends one way or another soon. 

Clobo - that sounds like certain symptoms to me :) 

AFM - I'm counting myself as 4DPO. I've been changing between Advanced and Research mode on FF, I get broken crosshairs for CD 23 with Advanced and solid ones for CD 22 with Research, so I'm sticking with it. I'm itching to test already, even though I know it's pointless lol!

We had our appointments with the dietitian and the counsellor today. They went pretty well, and we both feel that they helped. Going back to the dietitian in a month and have the counsellors number so we can go back if/when we feel we need to.


----------



## Emum

CBFM is on high for the first day, and CM is clear and copious. Nice underwear has been found and restaurant booked. Don't anticipate being on again tonight :)

Now just need a plan for the next few nights until we hit Peak and pass it, so he doesn't suspect he's being nobbled...


----------



## MrsMM24

ICKLE, that is soooo my plan... :haha:

EMUM, go get it!!!! It's a looong weekend, play "dress up" it is always a "fire-starter" :haha: Operation Egg Chase!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Congrats Chistiana! Can't wait for an update. :happydance:

Emum - so sorry about your friends. :hugs:

debzie - :hugs: :hugs:

c814 - i know how you feel. totally sucks. hope it ends for you VERY soon. :hugs:

MrsMM - have a great weekend! I'll be checking on updates to your chart next week. :thumbup:

Amanda - Good luck hun! :thumbup: I'll be checking for updates. Glad to hear appts went well.

AFM - terrible day...two FaceBook updates of pregger friends. :sad1: I just can't take much more of this...that is 13 people that I know that are expecting!!! :sad2:


----------



## chistiana

Emum, thanks again, i m definitely not disappearing till i see how all of you are doing and get some good news!! I m sorry for your friends, it really sucks and it does bring memories back too. Stay strong for them too! And start the fun girl, keep at it until both of you drop down!Sending you lots of:dust:

Clobo, thanx hun, my dr also told me all this stress i carry around might be causing the mc...anyway i will be starting acupuncture on tuesday to try to relax a bit! Hope you caught that lovely little egg and join me on june babies very very soon! :hugs:

C814- Thanx thanx and thanx! Can i just say that little girls are usually conceived from BDing 2-3 days prior to ov! Good luck hun, BD today too and i think you will have covered it!:hug:

Debzie- I know it is hard hun, my due date would be 20th october, but this day is now gone and you are on to better and happier news. I ll be thinking of you, keep it strong!:hugs::hugs:

Ickle- Good luck, you are only about 8 days away from joining in june babies hopefully. I ll be around to hear your news! Lots of Sticky dust!:dust:

Baste- you ll soon join them so you can all share baby stories next autumn!GL!btw- 13?13?13? what's going on they were all :sex: at the same time??

AFM- got my bloods back, they are at 70, 12 dpo, dont know if that's ok or low but it's officially a :bfp::yipee: but i ll go online now to search. Going again next thursday to see whether they've gone up (if i can wait that long!!)


----------



## Snd0111

chistiana said:


> Emum and Debzie...thanks so much!yes I did test this morning, got a bfp on the digi clearblue and a faint line on the other test. I still went and had bloods done just so that I can monitor they r doubling as I m not going to the dr till after week 8 (with both my mc I started bleeding week6) so this will be final by this evening!!!i m very very excited but also scared to the core of my existance!!! will log in later from my pc to upload a pic and let you know how the bloods went!thank you thank so very much, you really do know how to keep my spirits up!!and my sanity too!

Awe Chistiana, what great news... I am sooo happy for you :hugs:

Idk what's going on with me, temp dip yesterday and back up a little so none the wiser :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

Snd - Are you thinking of testing again or are you just waiting for AF now? Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## Snd0111

Hiya, I've tested nearly everyday but bfn guess it's just waiting for af now..hoping my cycles are back to 28days

Not had any real symptoms but never with my other pregnancys


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - and Chistiana, oh my goodness! What great news!!! 70 is fine for 12dpo. In fact the number does not matter so much as the doubling time so please don't get hung up on the number. I hope you are finding time to relax, chill out and take care of you and this little bean. I know exactly how you are feeling - excited but scared stiff, disbelieving but hopeful. Enjoy it honey - you are pregnant and the chances of this bean being sticky are good :hugs:

All the other ladies - I have just caught up after a few days away. You have been chatty! I have my fx'd crossed for you all this cycle.

AFM - I have started bleeding but I don't think the inevitable has actually happened yet. I'm just not sure exactly what to expect. I should be 6w3d today but I know that the little bean didn't get a good start and so I don't think it will be as developed as 6 weeks. Whether I will just have a heavy period or whether it will be more than that, I don't know. Anyway, I hope to be back in the game with you lovely ladies soon x


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Struth*, massive hugs chick, you seem to be being very strong about it, you are an inspiration to us all. I wish you a very speedy "recovery" and you'll be back in the game before you know it :hugs:

Ive put all my temps into my chart so feel free to stalk, i am NOT symptom spotting though so tell me off if I do!!

:dust: xxx


----------



## chistiana

Hiya Struth..Thanx hun, you get exactly how i feel. I am all those things, excited, happy, scared, anxious...i know i shouldnt worry about the numbers but it's easier said than done so i ve decided not to wait till next thursday and repeat the b/w on monday. Till then i am testing expecting the line to go darker, wondfo one has done so the other (one step pregnancy or something like that) is only just picking up a faint line. :shrug:

How are you feeling hun?:hugs: With my last mc i eventually had a d&c because of the bicorn uterus but a day before that (25th august) i was 6w3d i passed quite a few clots (sorry if tmi) Not painful at all and nothing recognizible. I hope this is over for you soon and you get a very very sticky one even sooner!Sending you lots of:hug:


----------



## debzie

Struth sending hugs i had medical management with both my missed miscarriages as I wanted it over and done with. Reading on the miscarriage support forum once the bleeding starts it can be over with in a few weeks once the cramps start and if you start passing clots that's the worst over. Hope your back. with us very very soon.

Clobo I will be stalking away and may I add nicely timed bding you have been busy.

Chistiana I hope you can chill a bit I know that is easier said than done...don't know how i will cope the next time.

Afm i know i was supposed to be sitting this one out but spoke with oh on what protection to use over my fertile time and he actually said none what will be will be. This is a change for him. We are coming up.to the anniversary of my first miscarriage and he knows is going to be difficult for me. He thinks that ttc will be a positive distraction. So an for this cycle is Dtd when we both feel like it without any pressure. No symptom spotting and no testing before 14 dpo as i have a 13 day lp.


----------



## c814

Morning all, well no temp rise for me this morning but my monitor finally went peak this morning so hopefully I'll ovulate today or tomorrow! Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## TandA08

Hello again Ladies! I posted on this thread several pages back, it was just after my MC at 4w2d. I've been a silent observer since then. Today, I'm not in a rush and can take a few minutes to speak up again.

Chistiana - congrats on your BFP!!!

All you other ladies in limbo and waiting, lots and lots of baby dust!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I haven't been temping or using OPKs or anything, mostly because my DH doesn't want the added stress of that. He wants it to happen "on its own". So, I don't really know where I'm at in my cycle, I don't really know when to expect AF, and I NEVER feel when I ovulate, so I'm really in the dark. But, we DTD twice this week. My cycles are usually pretty regular at 26 or sometimes 28 days. So if the MC hasn't thrown that off I would expect my next AF visit around 10/24 (counting from day of MC), meaning in theory I should ovulate this Monday 10/10. 

That being said, I am experiencing some odd pains/discomfort in my lower right abdomen (ovary area perhaps). So this morning, I am wondering if I am ovulating, but since I've never felt it before, I have nothing to compare it to. I think I might plan to DTD again tonight/tomorrow just in case :blush:

If I miss it this month, then at least when AF arrives, I know I'll have a better chance at catching it next month since I will be able to keep track of where I'm at in my cycle.


----------



## Snd0111

Hi Ladies

:hugs: for you Struth hope you recover quickly

Hope everyone else is doing good

Hiya TandA08 good luck with catching that egg :dust: 
Afm - AF came this morning, very strange tho as it is not crampy, very sore and heavy like it usually was before MC and extra light again and still very dark. Has AF changed for anyone else after MC?

Anyway im trying to not let it get me down, and have ordered all the supplies for this cycle so I can be a POAS addict yet again


----------



## chistiana

snd- i m sorry the witch got you. Keep your chin up, BFP might be at the next corner! Sending you lots of baby dust for this cycle!

c814- at last, if it's not today it will be tomorrow...yayyyyy!!!GL hun, 

Debzie- why on earth would you ask about protection??your DH sounds like a very caring person, lots of dust hun and btw you are a hero for waiting to test till 14 dpo

TantA- Thanks! The pains you are mentioning sound about right, i never had ov pain before my mcs after them i can actually tell the exact moment! So you probably timed everything perfectly, fxed for a BFP soon!


----------



## ickle pand

Snd - sorry the witch got you. My AF's still aren't back to normal and I've had 4 since the mc. They've been lighter, shorter and a lot less painful (which I'm not complaining about) but I get a weird pulling sensation instead. My only worry is that my lining isn't building up enough for implantation but hopefully it'll get better soon. 

AFM - I'm dying to test but going to try to wait next weekend. I keep wondering if I'd get a high on my CBFM if I got pregnant again, like you can get a positive OPK. Only time will tell I suppose lol!


----------



## Snd0111

Thanks Chistiana and Ickle Pand

That was going through my mind also? I hope this is not the case.

I know what you mean about dying to test, i went through about 30 IC's...started using them at about 5DPO I knew I was not going to see anthing but just couldnt help myself...GL when you do test :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks. I've got 2 more CBFM sticks to do so that'll tide me over until 8DPO which isn't too bad a time to start lol


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> AFM - I'm dying to test but going to try to wait next weekend. I keep wondering if I'd get a high on my CBFM if I got pregnant again, like you can get a positive OPK. Only time will tell I suppose lol!

Funnily enough I googled that very question this morning just because mine started off on high which I thought was a bit odd. Apparently the answer is yes, it would. However I am standing firm and haven't done an HPT again on CD8 :). If against all the odds I am currently pregnant and it is meant to be, then the test will still be positive on CD28. If I am not, as is most likely, I'm not going to depress myself more with a BFN this early in my cycle when I haven't even ovulated.

It feels like ages though until it will be testing time for us again. I'm not even in the 2ww yet.


----------



## TandA08

chistiana said:


> snd- i m sorry the witch got you. Keep your chin up, BFP might be at the next corner! Sending you lots of baby dust for this cycle!
> 
> c814- at last, if it's not today it will be tomorrow...yayyyyy!!!GL hun,
> 
> Debzie- why on earth would you ask about protection??your DH sounds like a very caring person, lots of dust hun and btw you are a hero for waiting to test till 14 dpo
> 
> TantA- Thanks! The pains you are mentioning sound about right, i never had ov pain before my mcs after them i can actually tell the exact moment! So you probably timed everything perfectly, fxed for a BFP soon!

Thanks for the reassurance!

Earlier today I described these pains as "odd" but now, I'd say they are sharp stabbing / shooting pains. Not severe pains, but sharp, and still kinda come and go, but never completely stop. I've done some errands today and whew, there have been a few fleeting moments when I felt like I might collapse, but then a moment later the pain subsides... I've got a couple hours before I have to go anywhere else, so I'm thinking I'm gonna go lay down and rest - see if that helps at all.

Thanks for the welcoming ladies! I hope this will be a better month for all of us! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Tanda sounds like ovulation pains to me either that or your tubes clearing of mucus ready to ov. Hope so hun.

Christiana I was advised not to ttc this cycle and wait for a colcoscopy as I had an abnormal pap smear...but i cannot oh has twisted my arm though i admit not much. Your right he is being sweet at the mo again unlike him.


----------



## Snd0111

Spoke too soon getting sore now :cry:


----------



## chistiana

ow debzie...yes i remember the smear it just didnt cross my mind that you shouldnt ttc...sorry stupid me...

Ickle i was wondering the same even since i turned my cbfm on and it went straight on high... it stayed high, 11 dpo (the day i got the faintest of bfp) was still high but i started seeing the LH line again (hcg can read as lh), high again 12 dpo, 13 dpo much clearer bfp and cbfm peak!!!so yes, if after ov your lh line starts appearing again (if your cbfm has detected ov it wont stay high as it goes on auto pilot..mine did because it had missed ov) then yayyayayayayya!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Christiana. So it won't give me another high now until after I set the m button again? 

I'm a bit down because my charts not looking great. I've had two low temps in a row. The only thing I can think of is that I'm sleep deprived, because I went to bed late both nights because I can't sleep when DH is away. So I went to bed at 2.30am and 1.30am, and temped at 6.30am, and gone back to sleep. What does everyone else think? Is that little enough to be sleep dep?


----------



## Snd0111

Ickle Pand, just a thought but if its warmer in the bed when both of you are in it, maybe when you DH is away then it will be slightly colder, making your BBT a bit lower? 

Im not sure if this would make a difference?


----------



## ickle pand

I did wonder about that, because he's always really warm (so lovely to cuddle into in winter :cloud9:) I'm going to work out what happened the last time he was away.


----------



## struth

chistiana said:


> Hiya Struth..Thanx hun, you get exactly how i feel. I am all those things, excited, happy, scared, anxious...i know i shouldnt worry about the numbers but it's easier said than done so i ve decided not to wait till next thursday and repeat the b/w on monday. Till then i am testing expecting the line to go darker, wondfo one has done so the other (one step pregnancy or something like that) is only just picking up a faint line. :shrug:
> 
> How are you feeling hun?:hugs: With my last mc i eventually had a d&c because of the bicorn uterus but a day before that (25th august) i was 6w3d i passed quite a few clots (sorry if tmi) Not painful at all and nothing recognizible. I hope this is over for you soon and you get a very very sticky one even sooner!Sending you lots of:hug:

Chistiana - It is probably a good thing to repeat the b/w on Monday. At least then you will be able to see that it has risen and will be able to relax a bit. A good sign like that would be reassuring. I really hope this bean is sticky :hugs:

I'm also reassured by what you said that about your mc (about the clots, no pain and nothing recognisable). With my last one I had tissue which was recognisable and I was expecting similar with this one - I've just had dark clots and bleeding though (and it is stopping now) so I was a bit concerned. Am having bloods tomorrow though and they are going to monitor me to zero so that is good.


----------



## juliem

My miscarriage bleeding started Sept. 19. We finally got down to business again last night, though I wanted to earlier but with my husband working night shift and bleeding lasting about 10 days, with spotting for another few days...it just didn't work out til last night. I'm pretty sure I am not ovulating yet, despite presence of ewcm, as there is still detectable hcg in my system. I've been doing an cheapie hpt every other day in hopes of finally getting a negative, but no luck. It seems my lines are darker now than they were when I first found out I was pregnant, which makes no sense..but..whatever I guess. I had another hcg/progesterone blood draw done on Thursday and am waiting to hear the results. My midwife's office was closed Friday, so I won't know til Monday when I harass them for the results. I'm hoping its getting close to 0. OPKs are of no help either....I get a very positive result on those all the time still too, probably because of the hcg. 

Sigh. This waiting is just all very frustrating. But whatever is going on...we will be covering our bases and have sex regardless.....the goal is to get knocked up ASAP!


----------



## chistiana

hey ickle- well once it goes on peak then it gives you another peak, a high and then back to low. So if after your peak you reset it it wont be asking you to test until at least cd 6. If after that it goes back up to high (and then you'll know it cant be high cause you will have already ovulated) then that high is GOOD high!!!I wouldnt worry about temps, i d actually feel excited, could be implantation dip???


----------



## chistiana

Struth- I really hope you re done to 0 very very soon and when the bleeding stops it's all done and finished with! Lots of hugs hun!

Juliem- i finally got a - hpt on a monday, tuesday i noticed ewcm and sunday i must have conceived so cover everything and i m sure this is going to be a quick BFP! GL!


----------



## juliem

Oh wow..hope it works out that way for us!


----------



## debzie

Juliem I still was getting a positive three days before i ovd too. Good luck.


----------



## Emum

I'm hoping next week is the one for us. CBFM has been high since day 6 (Thursday) but no Ewcm yet and cervix is still low. If I ovulate at the same point in my cycle as last month, which was first after mc, I should be looking at peaks mid week. Id guess Wednesday and Thursday. I'm going to start doing digi OPKs in the afternoon from tomorrow too just to be sure to catch the surge.

So far OH has been up for dtd but I don't want him to peak too soon! We covered the bases this morning so my thinking is I can perhaps leave things until Wednesday morning when hopefully I'll see the peak, then go hell for leather for the next 3 days. I'm wondering if I can get him to do the rabbit without telling him in advance, but that will be tricky with his work pattern, the children and the fact we have builders in at the moment!


----------



## debzie

Do the rabbit am I missing something. Emum looks like wr are cycle buddies again. I will ov at the latest nect Mon. Did an opk today and got a linr about halfpositive. Going to test every other day until it starts getting farker then twice per day. No plans with Dtd just going to go with the flow this cycle. Sure the mood will take me. I am sooo lucky oh is off work at the mo. He is usually working away


----------



## Emum

Rabbit is where you aim to dtd every 8 hours during fertile period with a long stop of not more than 12 hours between times. We haven't had a schedule like that for about 22 years though!


----------



## ickle pand

Omg! The rabbit sounds exhausting lol! Good for you if you manage it. Would that give his body enough time to produce enough spermies though? Since they normally tell you every second day until you get a positive OPK and they make you wait a few days before a SA. My fertile period apparently lasted for 15 days so I'd be a wreck well before we even got to ovulation lol!

AFM - my temp's back up today :) I told DH it was his fault for leaving me lol! But I think it must've been a combo of him being away, very late nights and the post ov oestrogen surge. 7DPO and I'm not POAS crazy yet but that might change by tomorrow morning. No symptoms so far. For some reason though I'm just feel this is not our month, but I'm ok with it. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Emum

:haha::haha: My DH would collapse in a heap if we tried to do the rabbit for 15 days straight! As would I. I don't think I could even do it once a day for that length of time. I meant just for the two peak days on CBFM, and even that could be a stretch.

The sperm quality thing is interesting. We do have issues on that front with motility and morphology so its always a concern. On the plus side though it would be very very fresh. The older the sperm, even just 3 days old for a count, the higher the morphology. Not sure about motility. I think the main benefit of allowing it to stockpile for 2 or 3 days is for volume, and that part of our analysis was normal.

May need to do some more research before I subject OH to this!


----------



## ickle pand

I think they need time to mature, but I'm not sure where I heard that. Let us know what your research turns up though :)


----------



## Snd0111

Im glad your temp back to normal Ickle Pand :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

I just posted a link to this on another thread and I thought I'd share it with you ladies in case you missed it when it was on telly (or aren't in Britain). I learned so much from this programme. Makes you wonder how any of us are here lol!

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-great-sperm-race

I think it's on youtube too if you can't watch it on that website from abroad.


----------



## TandA08

debzie said:


> Tanda sounds like ovulation pains to me either that or your tubes clearing of mucus ready to ov. Hope so hun.
> 
> Christiana I was advised not to ttc this cycle and wait for a colcoscopy as I had an abnormal pap smear...but i cannot oh has twisted my arm though i admit not much. Your right he is being sweet at the mo again unlike him.

I'm hoping it was ov! The pains lasted most of the day until finally late in the afternoon. Not sure if they actually went away at that time or if I was just so preoccupied with the horses that I stopped noticing it. (Horses are amazing at taking your mind off other stuff!!)

DH and I DTD that night, so if it was ov, I think we covered our bases :winkwink:

fx
:dust:


----------



## MrsMM24

WOW! Rabbit wouldn't EVER work for us... :haha: Sounds interesting, but the sperm would not have time to mature as I understand it. We learned waaay tooo much about sperm since going to the fertility clinic...

:wave: and so sorry for your loss JULIE. GL FXD! :dust:

FXD! :dust: to you C814, and TANDA!!!

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Started OPKs this weekend. I found a few minutes in the weekend to get my hair done, I have been however, cleaning the house soooo much... lol, I never sit and rest! I hope you all have had a GREAT weekend!


----------



## debzie

I agree with Amanda the rabbit sounds exhausting i technically entered a fertile phase from sat and will.not ov until Monday at the latest. Hope i ov sooner than monday oh just got word of another job starting sat and travelling Friday.


----------



## chistiana

Hey again! I know i shouldnt be ungrateful but i am very worried and i feel like i can talk to you ladies...as you remember my first b/w at 12 dpo was 70. I got another done today (15dpo) and it came back at 450. This seems waaaaaaayyyyy up and instead of making me calm down i am now freaking out this might be a molar pregnancy...i m having another b/w done on thursday but couldnt sit around without talking to anybody about it. I dont want to call my dr yet since he'd told me to only repeat the b/w on thursday. What do you think that could be? anyone heard or had this happen to them?


----------



## c814

chistiana said:


> Hey again! I know i shouldnt be ungrateful but i am very worried and i feel like i can talk to you ladies...as you remember my first b/w at 12 dpo was 70. I got another done today (15dpo) and it came back at 450. This seems waaaaaaayyyyy up and instead of making me calm down i am now freaking out this might be a molar pregnancy...i m having another b/w done on thursday but couldnt sit around without talking to anybody about it. I dont want to call my dr yet since he'd told me to only repeat the b/w on thursday. What do you think that could be? anyone heard or had this happen to them?

Try not to worry Hunni. Id say this sounds about right with it doubling ish every 24 hours. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## struth

chistiana said:


> Hey again! I know i shouldnt be ungrateful but i am very worried and i feel like i can talk to you ladies...as you remember my first b/w at 12 dpo was 70. I got another done today (15dpo) and it came back at 450. This seems waaaaaaayyyyy up and instead of making me calm down i am now freaking out this might be a molar pregnancy...i m having another b/w done on thursday but couldnt sit around without talking to anybody about it. I dont want to call my dr yet since he'd told me to only repeat the b/w on thursday. What do you think that could be? anyone heard or had this happen to them?

I know it is really easy to say this but don't worry hon - the actual number doesn't matter so much as the progression. Some women have really high numbers early on but they all have to start somewhere - seeing as your first test was soooo early (at 12 dpo most women would have NO idea) you could have just caught it as it was starting off. You may have only been producing hcg for a day or so. If you went in at 15dpo for your first test you wouldn't have thought anything about the level of 450. It is only because you have the earlier one that you are concerned but I reckon you just caught it on its way up at 12dpo. Does that makes sense?! It does in my head but it is difficult to explain it! 

I'm sure that when you get Thursday's result that it will all be fine. :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Thanx so much Struth and c814...i tried to reason the way you did struth but all this info online is really worrying me...well nothing i can do till thursday now...please keep your fxed for me, i ll pop in to update then!x


----------



## BooboosMoMee

chistiana said:


> Hey again! I know i shouldnt be ungrateful but i am very worried and i feel like i can talk to you ladies...as you remember my first b/w at 12 dpo was 70. I got another done today (15dpo) and it came back at 450. This seems waaaaaaayyyyy up and instead of making me calm down i am now freaking out this might be a molar pregnancy...i m having another b/w done on thursday but couldnt sit around without talking to anybody about it. I dont want to call my dr yet since he'd told me to only repeat the b/w on thursday. What do you think that could be? anyone heard or had this happen to them?

Hi Chistiana! Congratulations on your BFP! I think your numbers are just fine. I got pregnant directly after my mc and my numbers 15dpo were 375 and 17dpo were 1304... now i'm 9 weeks and everything is going well. I looked up all the number jumbo online before my second blood draw and stressed myself out about it. They give such a broad range that its hard to say what its suppose to be. I had an ultrasound at 6 wks 2 days and the heartbeat was 167. Just stay calm and try not to read too far into everything! Everyone's numbers are different. Good luck with everything :)


----------



## chistiana

Hey booboos, thanks for your reply! I m not so worried that number is high, more worried about it doubling fast...but yours seemed to have doubled fast too and you re fine so i ll take some comfort in that!Hope your pg is going great!


----------



## ickle pand

Christiana - It's possible that you could be carrying twins. Try to take what you find on google with a pinch of salt. People don't write articles about boring normal situations :)

AFM - I tested last night and got a BFN. I did what I'm always telling everyone else off for and went back to the test a couple hours later and saw a line. I got DH to look at and I think it was just an evap because there was no colour to it. I looked at it again before bed and the evap line had disappeared. I was going to test again this morning if my temp jumped up but it didn't go up that much so I just left it. 

I've put cramps down on my chart but that's not really what I'm having, its more like a very mild dull ache. I'm just aware of my uterus all the time (lol that sounds weird!). I'm hoping this means my lining is building up. I'm actually looking forward to a normal heavy AF lol!


----------



## chistiana

ow I d love twins but I can barely fit 1 in that uterus,let alone two!mind you I was one of a set of twins...anyways just had myfirst accupuncture n reflexology session to relax but I feel just as stressed!!!
Ickle I dont believe in evap lines but for your own peace of ,ind hold till 11 dpo, I could barely even see a line then but kept looking till my eyes hurt!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Well if it is a singleton, those numbers show it's developing well :)

I've never had an evap before but I don't think I'll get too excited yet. I'm symptom spotting like mad today - heartburn, going to the toilet lots, cramping. I hope it's not all in my head lol!


----------



## bastetgrrl

HOLY CRAP! I never thought I'd be SO dang happy to report that the :witch: has arrived! WOO HOO! :happydance: Operation baby cycle will be starting soon! After the rough time that I had with mmc on July 6th only to find out needed a d&c on August 16th to remove the leftover tissue and then NO :af: since. This is an exciting day for me. I called the dr's office to get my script for clomid. YAY!!! :happydance: Okay...okay...I'll chill out now.

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## ickle pand

Yay! Happy for you bastet :)


----------



## MrsMM24

CHISTIANA, I know with everything out there that could happen, it is easy to n ot worry, BUT, I think you shouldn't either way you look at these numbers, you are doing good. It is quite possible, especially since you are a twin, that it could be twins, and if not, at the least like was mentioned, levels are increasing nicely. Try to relax and enjoy....

BASTE, YAY for witch haha:) felt so weird saying that, but I know your journey, so I know this is a good thing! So excited to see you back in the egg chase properly and can't wait to see those dark pink OPKs and HPTs!! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Not feeling so well today though, I think that I have a little bug. Of course I dare not take anything harmful so I am waiting it out... Infact, the Robitussin probably did me some good as I started taking that for OV and of course the baby aspirin. I am continuing on my vitamins so, this shouldn't last too long.


----------



## struth

Hey ladies - congrats on AF bastet! :wohoo: must be a relief at last!

AFM - my hcg was 41 yesterday so it is slowly getting back down to zero. I'm to go again next Thursday and I hope it is in the not-pregnant range by then. It seems to be going down about 8-10 a day so maybe by the weekend things will be back to normal. 

So - anyone wants bets on when I will ovulate.... I hope I don't have to wait too long. It was cd28 after my mmc - I had positive tests at cd19. My tests are obviously still positive at the moment. I'm hoping that if they are no longer positive at the weekend that I might ovulate at a decent point in time. Problem is - prior to my 2 pregnancies (ovulation at cd16 and then cd28 after the mmc) my cycles were all over the place. I hope I don't have to wait past cd30....


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks ladies :hugs: This is truly a blessing after another rough weekend. Glad to have some closure FINALLY. :thumbup:

MrsMM - def chart stalking. :haha: When are you thinking that you'll O?

struth - Hope your levels are back to normal by next Thursday and that your cycles aren't too long either. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

BASTE, I am planning to "try" to SMEP this cycle. OV has occurred from CD15-21 so I expect that it will be in there somewhere as well. So we have donations lined up until the 21st! Whew!! It is expensive and time consuming but we are in it to win it this cycle! Start softcup'n them in there this Friday.... This little bug may make it hard to determine if I OV via my temp, but I started CM checks and OPKs so I should be able to catch correct time that way hopefully. Either way, all the donations should have it covered if I don't know when I ov....


----------



## bastetgrrl

Sounds like you've got a great plan in place. Lots of sticky dust! :dust:


----------



## Emum

Really bad day for me today :(. I think the worst since we lost the baby. Have been miserable and on the verge of tears all day even though I've tried hard to distract myself and battle through it. Don't know if it is a hormone thing at 6 weeks since the loss, and about to ovulate shortly I think, or that it is exactly a week since our upsetting doctors appointment, or around the time we would have been having our first detailed scan, or just tired as we bd'd late last night (around 1.30 am as OH was late coming up to bed). Whichever way you cut it, I'm feeling low.

CBFM still on high. Hope I get a peak soon.


----------



## chistiana

ickle- i ve never had an evap either...and your symptoms sounds very promising!!!Keeping my fxed!!!

Baste-hahahahaha you sound so funny if someone didnt know what you ve been through they'd think you ve gone crazy! Yay girl, operation chase begins!!!!

Thanks MrsMM, I hope you feel much much better soon!!!

Hey struth- hopefully ovulation will be very very soon..can i out a bet on next weekend??Hope everything turns out normal hun, i ll be stalking to see if i won the bet!!!!!!


----------



## chistiana

hey Emum, sorry you are having a rough time, maybe it's all of the above? Try to take your mind off all the things that have happened and concentrate on the little eggy soon to come!Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## c814

Hiya Emum, you sound exactly how I did last week, was on the verge of tears and did cry a few times! But Im feeling loads better now and sure you will do to. We all have our ups and downs! Its to be expected. Im getting rather close to what would have been my due date now and think that was qhat was upsetting me and the not knowing why my body was still so out of sorts.

Anyway my chart says I ovulated on Saturday although I think it could have been Sunday, either way it ties in with the monitor. Im really hoping for my bfp this cycle!!


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - sorry you're having a rough day. Sometimes you're better to just have a good cry and let it all out, rather than trying to be brave. I hope you get your peak soon xx

AFM - Quite a few symptoms. I tested again when I got home from work and got a BFN. I didn't even stop drinking for a few hours, I just had to test lol! I'll test again in the morning though and see what it says. Trying not to get my hopes up, but it's always so hard when you want it so much. 

DH is away with work tonight so if I get a BFP in the morning, I'll have to think of an exciting way to tell him tomorrow when he gets home (I'm not getting carried away at all lol!)


----------



## ickle pand

Double post


----------



## MrsMM24

EMUM :hugs: :hugs: Hun! It is ok to let that emotion out....

C814, YAY for OV!!! I hope your very sticky bfp is right around the corner:dust:

ICKLE, now you know that is too early to test Girl.... Hang tight! you are holding out for some dark pink bfp lines! :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Feeling a little bit better today. Had a fever and took tylenol to lower it. I am sure my temps will be garbage but I have other OV monitors, not as accurate as temps but SMEP is the way this month sooo...


----------



## Emum

Peak on CBFM this morning and a smiley on OPK this afternoon so I think I am due to ovulate shortly. And DH initiated the deed this morning without knowing this, so we are on track so far.

Feeling a bit better today though still a little blue. I spoke to my friend who used to be a midwife this morning, and she said this is prime time for some post mc blues as the hormones drop at this stage just as they do after giving birth. She reckoned to expect to feel sad for about a week, and then better again.

I also got a letter from my ratbag doctor today. Not an apology as such, but a nice letter saying he was sorry about the miscarriage and that he hopes we conceive again quickly and easily, and reiterating he will do an early pregnancy assessment if we want. Really interestingly, he hasn't enclosed a bill for the consultation with his letter as he would normally do. Not sure whether I should read between the lines that he knows he handled the consultation badly and upset me?


----------



## struth

MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Feeling a little bit better today. Had a fever and took tylenol to lower it. I am sure my temps will be garbage but I have other OV monitors, not as accurate as temps but SMEP is the way this month sooo...

Wow - that IS a fever MrsMM24. I hope you are feeling better soon and that your temps sort themselves out in time for a clear ovulation. At least you know roughly when you ovulate and that you have plans to make sure it is covered. I hope this is your month :hugs:



Emum said:


> Peak on CBFM this morning and a smiley on OPK this afternoon so I think I am due to ovulate shortly. And DH initiated the deed this morning without knowing this, so we are on track so far.
> 
> Feeling a bit better today though still a little blue. I spoke to my friend who used to be a midwife this morning, and she said this is prime time for some post mc blues as the hormones drop at this stage just as they do after giving birth. She reckoned to expect to feel sad for about a week, and then better again.
> 
> I also got a letter from my ratbag doctor today. Not an apology as such, but a nice letter saying he was sorry about the miscarriage and that he hopes we conceive again quickly and easily, and reiterating he will do an early pregnancy assessment if we want. Really interestingly, he hasn't enclosed a bill for the consultation with his letter as he would normally do. Not sure whether I should read between the lines that he knows he handled the consultation badly and upset me?

Glad you are feeling better today hon :hugs: It really does come and go doesn't it? I find it gets me when I least expect it and when it does I tend to have a run of two or three days where I feel like I can't take any more crap. The smallest little thing can then set me off. Allow yourself to be upset and cry when you need to though - it is good for you and is all part of the healing process. I think we spend so much time monitoring how we feel and whether we should be feeling how we feel that we don't let ourselves actually feel it! Let yourself be upset if you need to be.

And - :wohoo: for ovulation!! And for covering it when you didn't know.


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM - how much baby aspirin are you taking?


----------



## MrsMM24

BASTE, I take one a day now. In the beginning (started using them) I took 2 a day. the doc says the lining should be good after 2-3 mos and can move to just one a day. Recommends taking them until out of the 1st Trim...


----------



## debzie

Emum I can too remember being 6 weeks post miscarriage nd getting another sick note from my docs i really broke down. Thinking of you. On a more positive note yeah for ovulation. 

Baste hi there hun hope the witch clears out soon. 

Mrsmm I am taking baby asprin too took it the month i got my. bfp then took it every other day until I heard from another lady on here it caused her to hve placenta abruption. It was touch and go for the pregnancy. Her doc said that asprin can do more harm than good in early pregnany if you dont have a diagnosed clotting disorder.


----------



## ickle pand

How is everyone doing today?

I got a BFN again this morning but my temp spiked too. It's only ever been this high on the cycle when I got pregnant (the purple line on the BBT Pattern Analyser thingy on my page) so I'm feeling quite hopeful. I'm trying my best not to get overexcited though.


----------



## Emum

Ooh, fingers crossed then ickle. How many dpo are you?

We are on second day of peak and I am scheming my seduction for tonight. OH does know this is a good night to try so hopefully he'll be game. All ideas to set the mood welcome!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Emum :)

I'm 10DPO and my LP is usually 13days so I should know either way by Sunday. 

I'd say do things that make you feel good about yourself - hair, make up, wear perfume he likes, put on nice underwear that sort of thing. He'll love that you've made an effort and aren't just after his sperm lol! It'll get you in the mood too :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

Amanda - only 10 DPO and with the temp spike there is still loads of hope for you. FXD :dust:

AFM - First day of clomid and hope it doesn't have bad side effects for me. fxd I'm excited to see what will happen. So much better knowing there is a plan than wondering what the hell is going on in there. :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Bastet. I hope clomid works well for you


----------



## debzie

Fingers crossed ickle your chart looks fab. Mine on the otherhand is looking strange really odd for me I'm blaming the fact that the previous cycles I have been taken soy and I do have tonsilitis. Will be stalking. 

Baste good luck with the clomid. 

Emum I agree with ickle make yourself feel sexy. men a strange things mine sometimes responds well to a surprise. Sexy underwear and other times he won't bat an eyelid. Good luck.
I'm not far behind you in the egg chase, opk it all but positive.


----------



## ickle pand

I'll be stalking you too Debzie. The tonsilitis will definitely be affecting your temps. Are you on anything for it? I had my tonisils out when I was 23 after recurrent infections. It hurt really badly but it was well worth it. My general health got so much better once I'd recovered.


----------



## MrsMM24

I hope you ladies get those DARK pink BFP lines soon.... :dust:

*AFM...*Nothing new to report but you can...stalk my chart!! Heading to a doc appt, so I can get this bug gone and be ready for OV this weekend! Had a fever again this morning, not as high and took tylenol to lower it. I am nervous, we SMEP tomorrow!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## debzie

Just taking paracetamol for it wish i had mine out whwn I was a kid but my mam wouldnot consent as her aunt died during a tonsilectomy....I get it only once per year now.

Took another opk and its just a squinter line have been drinking more water but held my wee for ages before. See what hapoens tomorrow. Dont think the half positive this morning was surge as i dont have any other ov symptoms boobs are fine and no ewcm.

Mrsmm hope you get sorted at the docs ready for your donations.


----------



## ickle pand

My temp dropped this morning and I got another BFN (although it had an evap when I went back to it later) so I think it's just a matter of time before AF shows :(


----------



## debzie

Your not out yet ickle am still stalking. 

Afm still no positive opk today just the same as yesterday but ewcm has reappeared and I am feeling rampant think.my sex drive has returned. Dd is stopping out tonight as I have to take oh to work early in the morning so it looks like me and oh will be having some gourmet sex tonight.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks :)

That's good that you'll get some quality time together. Lol @ gourmet sex though. Makes me think you'll be eating your dinner off one another!


----------



## Emum

Good luck debzie.

Afm it's out of my hands now for another month I think. CBFM back to high after 2 peaks which I think signals the start of the 2ww. Next week will be a busy one for me, which should keep my mind of things I hope, so maybe need to start filling up my diary for the week after too, which is half term here, to stop me driving myself crazy.


----------



## Snd0111

Hi ya

internet has been down :( 

Hope everyone is doing good and lots of :dust: to you all

Im cd8 now af was quite bad this time, thankfully its gone now and can start the egg chase again. Got a high on CBFM today never had a peak yet so looking farward to that.

MRSMM I am thinking of trying the SMEP too.

:dust:


----------



## chistiana

Hiya everyone!!Ickle have a look at other pregnant bbt charts and you ll see lots of drops there too so you re not yet out!!! Emum have a great tww hopefully this is your last tww!! For all the other egg chasing ladies good luck girls sending you lots of baby super dust! 
Afm- still not off the hook, went from hcg doubling super fast (every 26 hours) to doubling very slowly (every 58 hours) and still no symptoms I can rely on...having another b/w done Monday but feeling all nump about it


----------



## debzie

aww christiana, hold in there hun, let us know your results asap. I have been thinking of you.

Emum fingers crossed.

snd let this months egg catch commence lol.

AFM I have just had a super dark positive opk so I am going to jump on OH again.


----------



## ickle pand

My temp dropped down to nearly the cover line this morning do I didn't bother testing. Been having cramps all day and I've been a moody mare so I think the witch is circling on her broomstick :(


----------



## Snd0111

lol debzie, I was not trying hard enough last cycle it was my 1st time doing temp,opk and cbfm so this time im getting to grips with it all

My fingers are tightly crossed for you Chistiana :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Thanks debzie I ll be online as soon as I have any news! Hop on that dh of yours and catch that little one!!!
Snd thank you too hun and may this be an expert BFP cycle for you too!! 
Ickle I m sorry this stupid witch seems to be on her way but I ll still keep my fxed for you.lots of hugs


----------



## lemondrops

My midwife told me to wait a cycle. I was 11 weeks when I miscarried twins. Do I really HAVE to wait :( I hear you're most fertile right after a miscarriage and wouldn't want to miss that fertile period for no reason.


----------



## debzie

Lemondrops so sorry for your loss i too lost twins. Last year and know how you are feeling. The reason the medical profession ask us to wait is mainly for dating a subsequent pregnancy. Also if you have had a d&c it can take time to build the lining back up. We all say if you feel ready go for it. You can. start dtd when you have stopped bleeding.


----------



## Mummyjohnson

I'm trying straight away, because my miscarriage was so early, I don't feel my body had even started to go into 'pregnancy mode' again. I was only a couple of weeks, so we're going for it and fingers crossed something happenss. :)


----------



## debzie

Welcome mummyjohnson. So sorry you have to be here and sorry for your loss.


----------



## Snd0111

Morning :)

Hi lemondrops and mummyjohnson, I also started ttc straight away, gl to you both :dust:

afm - I dont have a clue what is going on with my temps this cycle :( they are very different, I hope this is not going to be an anovulatory cycle

If someone could have a wee look at my chart for me as I have no clue

:dust:


----------



## debzie

Your temps look a little erratic so does mine this cycle I think its partly down in my cade to the fluctuating temp in our bedroom and the fact I had cold and tonsilitis.


----------



## Snd0111

I don't have any illness and room temp is usually the same :/ just another worry in the egg chase...don't think anything is simple when your ttc

Hopefully our temps will sort themselves out


----------



## MoonShadow14

I was just browsing this post. I suffered m/c last week. I was roughly 5 weeks. I was wondering whether we should wait for a cycle the start TTC again or just see what happens. 

Been TTC since July and had no AF at all then got BFP. Devastated at m/c :(


----------



## Emum

Sorry for your loss shadow. Unless your doctor has advised otherwise, there is no right or wrong answer. We didn't wait, but also didn't succeed in conceiving before the first period and are now on our first new cycle ttc


----------



## Snd0111

Hi shadow, sorry for your loss...I also tried straight after mc, not sure if I o'd or not but gave it a try

GL to you

:dust:


----------



## debzie

Snd o.don't think.your chart looks too bad last cycle yoyr temps could have done the same bit you.missed a few days. the more you over analyse the more stressed you get. As long ad they are lower pre ov and higher post ov you will be fine hun. Op


----------



## Snd0111

I overlaid my charts and I can see what you mean, I know I read into things FAR too much..google is a good thing but can also be terrible at times


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie and Snd- hope you get confirmation of ov soon. 

Welcome to all the new ladies. Sorry you're here, but glad you found us :)

Afm - 13DPO and no AF yet but my temp is at the coverline. My LP is usually only 12 or 13 days so I'm not sure what's going on. I tested this morning with my last IC and got another BFN. I had lots of cramping yesterday but none today. I've been grumpy as hell all weekend, poor DH has been very understanding though.


----------



## Emum

The waiting is so hard isn't it ickle pand. I hope you get put out of your misery soon. I don't chart so don't really understand temps but are you still in the game so long as you don't go below the cover line?

AFM I am 4dpo I think and trying not to think about things too much. I had a difficult weekend and was quite upset about our loss. Not helped by the fact we took the kids to mcdonalds on Saturday. The last time we were there was when the bleeding started for my mc :(. But I have a busy week planned next week and the following week is half term so will have all the kids home. Have also booked a spa day for 15dpo so something to look forward to on that day other than testing or AF.

Any word from mrs MM? Haven't seen anything from her for a few days. We are usually at roughly the same point in our cycle so wondered if she had managed to coordinate things with her donor and was happy with how things are going.


----------



## ickle pand

The drop in my temps makes me think that AF's in the post. Just hate all this waiting about. 

You're bound to have bad spells especially going back to where it started. I still have bad days nearly 6 months later. 

I think mrs mm has been ill. I'm sure she said that on the October testers thread.


----------



## Snd0111

Thanks Ickle Pand, i hope the :witch: stays far away for you

Emum I was like that the other day, would cry at anything and generally felt really down..hope your feeling better, I got some new pampering stuff and had a candle lit bath..its nice to treat yourself every now and then


----------



## lemondrops

debzie said:


> Lemondrops so sorry for your loss i too lost twins. Last year and know how you are feeling. The reason the medical profession ask us to wait is mainly for dating a subsequent pregnancy. Also if you have had a d&c it can take time to build the lining back up. We all say if you feel ready go for it. You can. start dtd when you have stopped bleeding.

I didn't have a d&c, natural miscarriage on Wednesday. Bleeding has ALMOST stopped as of today. I'm going to track ovulation and then NTNP. I haven't had sex with my husband in nearly two months because of all of this... and I really don't want to make him wear a condom since we haven't done that since even before we got married.


----------



## debzie

Lemondrops go for it hun. I personally think. It helped me heal emotionally ttc again and getting close to oh again. Good luck.


----------



## MrsMM24

EMUM, thanks sooo much for checking on me. I am back now. Was terribly ill. I am back to wish you GL and FXD! for this cycle, looking good!

SND, I will try anything to get my bfp, smep included. Your temps do look erratic, but I think probably because of the missing temps early this cycle. Also why FF can't get crosshairs. What happened?

CHISTINA, I will be waiting to here about those bloods, sure all is well. :dust:

LEMONDROPS, MUMMYJOHNSON, and SHADOW14UK :hugs: so sorry for your losses, but welcome to a most awesome supporting thread. Hope you get those bfps sooner than later. As ffor trying immediately. It all depends on the woman. If the doc doesn't advise otherwise, there should be no problem starting right away. But you have to keep in mind that until the hcg in the system is at zero, you won't OV or get PG. I wish you all luck! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!! 2nd day updating chart after being sick. Feeling sooo much better today and hoping this SMEP is working. Lines getting pinker on the ICs, I am sure OV is very near!! SMEP continues, another donation tomorrow, Wed, and Fri! Then.... I wait, starting to test on the 28th until pink lines show!! GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## struth

Snd0111 said:


> Morning :)
> 
> Hi lemondrops and mummyjohnson, I also started ttc straight away, gl to you both :dust:
> 
> afm - I dont have a clue what is going on with my temps this cycle :( they are very different, I hope this is not going to be an anovulatory cycle
> 
> If someone could have a wee look at my chart for me as I have no clue
> 
> :dust:

I wouldn't worry too much honey - it is the trend that it important. I have had a few dodgy temps this cycle too. One of them was just because I went to bed with wet hair! D'ohh! The change in the weather can affect them too I think. I'm sure if you keep temping it will all come good in the end and show a nice clear ovulation. when do you normally o?



Emum said:


> I had a difficult weekend and was quite upset about our loss.
> 
> Have also booked a spa day for 15dpo so something to look forward to on that day other than testing or AF.

Me too honey - I had a bad day on Saturday. It comes and goes doesn't it? I think you have done the right thing - a little pampering does wonders for the soul :hugs: 



MrsMM24 said:


> Was terribly ill.
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!! 2nd day updating chart after being sick. Feeling sooo much better today and hoping this SMEP is working. Lines getting pinker on the ICs, I am sure OV is very near!! SMEP continues, another donation tomorrow, Wed, and Fri! Then.... I wait, starting to test on the 28th until pink lines show!! GL FXD! :dust:

Glad to hear that you are feeling better MrsMM. Bring on that ovulation!! I hope that you catch that egg this time :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies too - I'm sorry you have to be here but you are very welcome and these ladies are lovely. 

AFM - I'm cd12 now, still waiting for ovulation after the 2nd mc. My hpts are very slightly positive still but I'm having bloods done again on Thursday so I should know more about my levels then. We're going to try again this cycle (OH is all pumped talking about how his :spermy: must be super good to get me pregnant twice in two cycles and that he is bound to do it again - funny how they amuse themselves, isn't it? I think he was trying to cheer me up - it did make me laugh.).


----------



## MoonShadow14

Thanks girls!! We had just told our parents too then the discharge started last Monday. I think the m/c occured on the Tues or Wed as the heavy bleeding and clots came away on Thursday and Friday (sorry for TMI)

Back at work today afetr week off and feeling a bit more human. Spoke to OH who has been chatting to his boss. He is happy coz she told him that she m/c at 6-7 weeks and her GP said ignore all the advice about waiting, if you feel ready then try. She swears she conceived 5 days after m/c with her son who she has now!! OH wants to start TTC asap, I'm actually alright with that so lets see how things go.....

Looks like bleeding is stopping, had nothing on loo trips today so far

Pleased I found you all


----------



## ickle pand

I'm going insane today!! Still no sign of AF and I'm past my usual LP. I've also got the magic 80 points in the FF VIP Pregnancy Monitor, and FF says that "The preliminary results show that charts with a display of 80 or more points are 70 to 90% more likely to be pregnancy charts all other factors being equal."

I didn't test this morning because I've run out of IC's, I've just got a digi left and I don't want to waste it. I'm thinking of nipping out to Boots at lunchtime to get some though. What's the best brand to get? I've used IC's for so long I'm not sure lol!

My temp was really low this morning but we had the windows open and the heating off, because DH thinks the mild headache I've had is due to me being too hot at night. It didn't work cos I've still got the headache today.


----------



## struth

Shadow14uk said:


> Thanks girls!! We had just told our parents too then the discharge started last Monday. I think the m/c occured on the Tues or Wed as the heavy bleeding and clots came away on Thursday and Friday (sorry for TMI)
> 
> Back at work today afetr week off and feeling a bit more human. Spoke to OH who has been chatting to his boss. He is happy coz she told him that she m/c at 6-7 weeks and her GP said ignore all the advice about waiting, if you feel ready then try. She swears she conceived 5 days after m/c with her son who she has now!! OH wants to start TTC asap, I'm actually alright with that so lets see how things go.....
> 
> Looks like bleeding is stopping, had nothing on loo trips today so far
> 
> Pleased I found you all

If it feels right then go for it. There are so many ladies on here that have conceived straight after a mc and it has stuck. I conceived straight after my mc in August - unfortunately it didn't stick and I had another mc this month. However, there are so many good news stories on here. We're trying straight away again and hope for another bfp (a sticky one this time).

Glad to hear that the bleeding has stopped - some ladies go on to ovulate at their normal time whereas others may be delayed slightly. It depends on how quickly the hcg returns to zero. My test today (cd12) is almost negative (very slight line) so I'm hoping to ovulate soonish. Only time will tell.

:hugs:


----------



## struth

ickle pand said:


> I'm going insane today!! Still no sign of AF and I'm past my usual LP. I've also got the magic 80 points in the FF VIP Pregnancy Monitor, and FF says that "The preliminary results show that charts with a display of 80 or more points are 70 to 90% more likely to be pregnancy charts all other factors being equal."
> 
> I didn't test this morning because I've run out of IC's, I've just got a digi left and I don't want to waste it. I'm thinking of nipping out to Boots at lunchtime to get some though. What's the best brand to get? I've used IC's for so long I'm not sure lol!
> 
> My temp was really low this morning but we had the windows open and the heating off, because DH thinks the mild headache I've had is due to me being too hot at night. It didn't work cos I've still got the headache today.

I would be going insane too. Looking at your chart, you would think that AF is on her way but if you think that your temp might be off then anything could be possible. I would recommend FRERs (First Response Early Result) - they are expensive but tend to be reliable. 

Keep us posted honey - I really hope this is it for you x


----------



## MoonShadow14

I did a test this morning and it was negative - I saw a vereeeeeeeee faint line but knew it was the last of the hormones leaving my system. I just wanted to do a test for the closure if that makes sense. The nurse at my docs did a test last Wed which was faint but I dunno, just wanted to use the ones I ahve been using which have been really good (3 for 99p!!)

I know, I was wondering about the whole "wait for a normal cycle" type thing. I suppose it depends, it could happen and be a sticky bean, it might not happen and I'll end up having a cycle anyway, could be another m/c or I could wait, have cycle and still end up with m/c. No way of knowing.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Struth. I really thought AF was on the way on Saturday because I had really bad cramps but I've had nothing since. I'm definitely going to get some tests so I can test tonight (or possibly even in the loo at work if I can't wait lol!)

Shadow - it sounds like you're starting to get back to normal. You're right, there is no way of knowing and it's up to each couple to know when they're ready emotionally. Every pregnancy has a risk. I couldn't stop TTC just now even if I wanted to, but a friend of mine has been through 2 m/c's and can't bring herself to try again in case she has a 3rd. Good luck :)


----------



## MoonShadow14

Baby dust to you.

X


----------



## mrsmax

Havent posted on here for ages, but am always lurking, and just wanted to say huge good luck Ickle. I hope this is finally your month :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies :) I really hope so too but only time will tell.


----------



## Snd0111

MrsMM - I havent missed any temps this cycle it was the start of the last cycle that I missed them but hopefully they will sort themselves out out in the next few days..I am glad you are feeling better and GL with the SMEP, I fell asleep CD8 ooops so missed that day great start lol

Struth - Thank you im trying not to worry, theres so many little things that can affect temps, I always thought it was a plain and simple Ov 14 days before you AF is due, but after starting temps last cycle it looks like I Ov on CD12 on a 28day cycle..maybe thats why it took me so long TTC before MC..I hope your levels go down and you can start the egg chase again :dust:

Ickle Pand - Fingers tightly crossed that this is your month and you get your BFP

Shadow14uk - GL to you when you start TTC again :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Welcome Lemondrops, mummyjohnson, and shadow14uk. I'm so sorry for your losses. :hugs: 

MrsMM - so glad to hear that you are feeing much better. I'm stalking your chart! :haha:

struth - hope you O real soon and that your OH's super :spermy: catch the eggie this cycle too. It's funny because mine is the same way. He had a SA done and it came back VERY well. He was pleased with himself and even wanted a copy to show his buddies...:haha: MEN!

Amanda - OMG I'd be going nuts too! Hang in there hun. :hugs: FXD for you.

AFM - CD7 and last day of clomid. I'm super excited (and nervous) to see how my u/s goes next Monday. I hope we have at least one or two eggies ready to go but definitely not four or five! If that happens we'll lose this whole cycle. :dohh: I'm praying real hard. [-o&lt; If everything goes well I'll do the trigger shot (umm...totally scared of needles and doing this to myself). I feel so much more at peace now that things are moving along and I just hope that they continue to work out.


----------



## filipenko32

Me! I am definitely NOT NTNP I am going to do everything I can to catch that egg and i'm hoping it will be before af comes but maybe that's not really likely? I've already started taking 75mg a day and im treating this mc as though it's an af so going to get those opk's out and test non-stop & chain my DH to the bedpost! Good luck everyone! :dust:


----------



## Emum

Glad you are feeling better mrsMM. Has being ill delayed you by a week? I'm afraid I don't know how to read charts! I am 5dpo now, having had my first peak last Wednesday.

Ickle, you sound like you are in with a good chance! On tests, I tend to go for the super drug own brands as being the most sensitive on the market and also cheap. I have read they are 10mui as opposed to clear blue and first response which are 20mui.

AFM I am trying to make this the cycle I don't symptom spot! But I am feeling quite sorry for myself as I am coming down with a rotten cold. Which so far as I know is not an early sign of pregnancy, but making me feel rough anyway.

Does anyone know about baby aspirin by the way? I started taking it the week before ov this time round. When should I stop taking it?


----------



## filipenko32

Perhaps start taking it on the 1st day of your next cycle if you don't get a bfp this month?


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Perhaps start taking it on the 1st day of your next cycle if you don't get a bfp this month?

I'm already taking it! I was wondering at what point I should stop, ie before AF due, or if BFP at what point in the pregnancy.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Perhaps start taking it on the 1st day of your next cycle if you don't get a bfp this month?
> 
> I'm already taking it! I was wondering at what point I should stop, ie before AF due, or if BFP at what point in the pregnancy.Click to expand...

Oh I see! I wouldn't stop taking it at all ever! I'm not going to even on a BFN cycle and I'm definitely taking it all the way through my next pregnancy (if i ever get 'all the way through'). I don't think there's much point in stopping and starting, think that might do more harm than good. I'm taking 75mg, how much are you taking?


----------



## Emum

75mg too. I've read different things about how long to take it but most seem to suggest you definitely need to have stopped several weeks before you think you will deliver. Maybe when you get your BFP it would be worth discussing with your doctor if you havent already?


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies 

Fingers crossed ickle.

I have been taking baby asprin this cucle and took it when i got my last bfp. Took 75mg every day up.until i got my bfp then everyother day after. Then one of my bump buddies eho was taking aspron was told that her placenta was detaching and one of the main causes was taking asprin. her gyne said it can do more harm than good. i stopped taking it then...bit now wonder if I continued would I have suffered a mmc??????? 

Afm went for a colcoscopy today nurse took a biopsy from my cervix and i will find out the results in 3 weeks. Said i definatly do have a tilted cervix but this wont affect my ability to ttc.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> 75mg too. I've read different things about how long to take it but most seem to suggest you definitely need to have stopped several weeks before you think you will deliver. Maybe when you get your BFP it would be worth discussing with your doctor if you havent already?

Yes you do need to stop taking it before delivery. I will confess to my doctor but we're supposed to be waiting for the results of the chromosome tests on the fetus before we try but i'm not waiting as i don't see the point!


----------



## filipenko32

debzie said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Fingers crossed ickle.
> 
> I have been taking baby asprin this cucle and took it when i got my last bfp. Took 75mg every day up.until i got my bfp then everyother day after. Then one of my bump buddies eho was taking aspron was told that her placenta was detaching and one of the main causes was taking asprin. her gyne said it can do more harm than good. i stopped taking it then...bit now wonder if I continued would I have suffered a mmc???????
> 
> Afm went for a colcoscopy today nurse took a biopsy from my cervix and i will find out the results in 3 weeks. Said i definatly do have a tilted cervix but this wont affect my ability to ttc.

Oh that's interesting and a bit scary re the aspirin! Did your friend end up mc'ing?


----------



## MrsMM24

STRUTH, GL with the boolds, hope they are at zero Hun!!! 

SHADOW, glad you are feeling a little better and you and OH are optimistic about TTC again! :dust:

ICKLE, 80pts, that is good :test:

BASTE, thanks for stalking, soooo need encouragement after being sick. So excited for you and the upcoming egg count! :dust:

:wave: FILPEN, sorry for your loss but happy to see PMA towards TTC again! :dust:

EMUM, I don't think I am delayed, as my temps are looking like past months. Only delayed the donations as I was too sick to make sure they were here and didn't want to go in sick. Only pushed them back a day. As for the aspirin, I ws told to stop in my 1st trimester.... it depends on your body. GL 

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay! Feeling soooo much better!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick for those few days, FF even took care of it as I indicated that I had a fever. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. We have just finished a donation about 3 hours ago.... FXD! OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning, hoping this evening it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## debzie

No she didnot miscarry but was on bedrest for a month. Scary thing is she lives in the states and so.had regular scans by an obgyn...over here it would have ever been detected and she woyld have miscarried.


----------



## Emum

Thanks debzie and MrsMM. That's what I was worried about too. I think then if I ever get a BFP I will stop at that point. I'm not aware I have any clotting issues but am just taking it in case it helps with implantation.


----------



## chistiana

Hiya everyone!!!
Ickle----TEST TEST TEST...what is wrong with you girl, you are keeping us all on our toes!!!:test:

Emum- I started taking baby aspirin (80 mg) right after my mc and havent stopped since. I told my doctor after this bfp and he said it cant cause any harm...it might not do anything at all or it might help with blood circulation (which is my main issue). But definitely no harm. On the other hand if something happened as did to debzie's friend i m not sure whether i would blame it! But anyway he said to take it all the way to the end of the first trimester and we'll re check then!

Philipenko..i like your attitude!:thumbup: You re really positive! I mc in august and never got an af since...got my bfp at 12 dpo 9 days ago! Not sure whether this little one will stick but even if god forbid it doesnt i will be trying straight away, as you say, i see no point in waiting only to mc again.

MrsMM..i m glad you are feeling better, good luck with those donations...let the waiting game begin!!!:dust:

Snd- I m no expert with temps but it could be anything that's why i dont really rely on temps..i do temp but dont take it at heart, i use my body signs and my monitor as a better guide!Good luck hun, i hope it gets more clear soon!:hugs:

AFM- did another b/w today (22 dpo) which came back at 3200. So tell me how they look ... 12 dpo-70, 15 dpo- 450 (doubling time 26 hours), 18 dpo-1050 (doubling time 58 hours), 22 dpo-3200 (doubling time 59 hours) WHAT DO YOU THINK? I know doubling time has decreased but it's still within normal and they say after 1200 it drops to every 3-4 days. Still no symptoms which REALLY REALLY worries me :-k ...doctor insists on having first scan on friday (which will make me 5w5d) even though i said i want to wait till after week 8 (i see no point having a scan which will only worry me as i will probably see nothing at all) What do you ladies think i should expect to see at this point?


----------



## ickle pand

AFs just arrived. I'm actually ok with it though. I'm just relieved to know what's going on and I'm quite happy that the new pre-natal vitamins seem to have lengthened my LP slightly and this feels more like a normal AF than all the others I've had since the mc. Good luck to all you other ladies in the 2ww


----------



## Emum

Hugs ickle pand. Hope you are ok

Christiana I don't think i'd be able to wait until 8 weeks for a scan! But 5w5d is a little early too. I personally wouldn't do it earlier than 6 but would want to do it before 7 and at that point you should see a heartbeat if all is well. I think once you have seen a heartbeat at 6w your risk of miscarriage drops significantly. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'm actually fine, which has surprised me too :) DH is out tonight but he's getting me chocolate on his way home. Ive already worked out that if get pregnant next month, I'll be due just before my birthday. That would be lovely :)


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> Yeah I'm actually fine, which has surprised me too :) DH is out tonight but he's getting me chocolate on his way home. Ive already worked out that if get pregnant next month, I'll be due just before my birthday. That would be lovely :)

Hi, do you mind explaining what all your meds and supplements do so I can go out and buy some!!


----------



## chistiana

Emum- i dont think i have a choice unfortunately... i had said 8 weeks because with both my previous mc i had started bleeding between week 6 and 7. But he is saying he HAS to see me now (he actually wanted me to go in on wednesday 5w3d) to make sure its not ectopic (not sure why the worry, never had one before). Now as for the heartbeat...with my first mc i heard a hb at 6w3d but still went on to mc so this time round i m not letting my hopes too high until well after first trimester! I ll go in on friday and i ll worry myself sick till like week 8 when he ll see me again if thing all go well!

Ickle.. ow i hate this witch but i m happy you feel so cool about it! Lots of hugs your way!


----------



## filipenko32

emum - i think a cold can be a pregnancy sign - general mucus is affected but also your immune system might be down due to a pregnancy - Is this the right time to test for you? :dust: 

Christiana - nice to meet a fellow non - waiter!! I really hope everything works out for you this time, sure it will! Your mc patterns sound like mine, I am just waiting for the tissue to be analysed for the chromosomes to see if they are normal but won't be waiting ttc till then as this takes 4-6 weeks - heaven forbid! Did you ever have this chromosome test done if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> emum - i think a cold can be a pregnancy sign - general mucus is affected but also your immune system might be down due to a pregnancy - Is this the right time to test for you?

Even I can't convince myself to test yet lol. I am only 5dpo. Am trying to hold on at least until the weekend before I crack, though AF not due until next Wednesday!


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> emum - i think a cold can be a pregnancy sign - general mucus is affected but also your immune system might be down due to a pregnancy - Is this the right time to test for you?
> 
> Even I can't convince myself to test yet lol. I am only 5dpo. Am trying to hold on at least until the weekend before I crack, though AF not due until next Wednesday!Click to expand...

Oh ha ha! Well I would have started testing by now!! :haha: Really though a proper 'ill' cold is a sign and I had so many pregnancy symptoms at 5dpo this last pregnancy and onwards including a runny then stuffy nose. Though many people get real colds in pregnancy. I wrote all my sypmtoms down the 1st time so i just 'knew' i was pregnant by about 6dpo . Have you got anymore suspicious symptoms?? :dust: :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

filipenko32 said:


> Hi, do you mind explaining what all your meds and supplements do so I can go out and buy some!!

Not at all :) The naproxen, hydroxychloroquine and omeprazole are for arthritis so you don't need to worry about them. I keep them on so that if I'm asking questions about other supplements people can advise if they're not suitable to take with them.

Agnus castus is to help with PCOS but I believe it can help with other problems as it's an adaptogen which means it adjusts hormone levels whether they're too high or too low. There's split opinions about whether to just take it up to ovulation or whether to take it all month long. It's worth doing some research to figure out what's best for you. I take it all month long and will keep taking it through the first tri if I get pregnant and wean myself off it slowly so that my progesterone levels don't crash. I stopped taking it cold turkey after my last BFP and I can't help but wonder if that had something to do with the mc. 

The TTC vitamins I take are Pregnacare Conception ones. I used to take Sanatogen Pronatal ones but I'm finding these better so far, but they are a bit dearer. It makes more sense to take the right vitamins for the job, especially when you've been TTC as long as me lol! I've also got DH on the male equivalent. I think you can buy them together in one pack which is a bit cheaper, especially if you get them on 3 for 2 from Boots :)

Omega 3 - I started taking this originally because I was having problems with my short term memory and it helped a lot. Since then I've found out that it's good for my joints and that it's good to take in early pregnancy as it helps with the baby's brain development. I think few of the pregnancy multi-vitamins now have this included but I just buy it from Boots separately.

Wow I've written a novel lol! Hope that helps :)

ETA - I get the agnus castus from a site called bodykind. They seem to be much cheaper than Holland and Barrett and deliver very quickly so worth a look.


----------



## struth

chistiana said:


> Emum- i dont think i have a choice unfortunately... i had said 8 weeks because with both my previous mc i had started bleeding between week 6 and 7. But he is saying he HAS to see me now (he actually wanted me to go in on wednesday 5w3d) to make sure its not ectopic (not sure why the worry, never had one before). Now as for the heartbeat...with my first mc i heard a hb at 6w3d but still went on to mc so this time round i m not letting my hopes too high until well after first trimester! I ll go in on friday and i ll worry myself sick till like week 8 when he ll see me again if thing all go well!
> 
> Ickle.. ow i hate this witch but i m happy you feel so cool about it! Lots of hugs your way!

I would feel the same Chistiana about such an early scan - however, I have read that when your hcg reaches above 1500 then you should be able to see a gestational sac. I guess that the dr is just checking for this and that he wants to keep a close eye on you. If it were me going this early, I would have to tell myself repeatedly that I am not going to see anything but a sac so that I wouldn't be disappointed if that were the case. Remember that is all that you are likely to see this early so please don't be worried if you don't see anything else. 

The main thing is that your hcg is progressing nicely - they say a doubling every 2-3 days is normal so yours looks great! Keep us posted hon x


----------



## struth

ickle pand said:


> Yeah I'm actually fine, which has surprised me too :) DH is out tonight but he's getting me chocolate on his way home. Ive already worked out that if get pregnant next month, I'll be due just before my birthday. That would be lovely :)

Sorry that the witch got you honey :hugs: 

Let's hope that you have a lovely birthday present next year x


----------



## JacquelineB

Hello Ladies,

My Story: 
Me: 43
DF: 37
4 children ages, 22-18-14 and 3.

Sept. 3 family member thrown off a boat and missing. 
Sept. 04, 2011 found out I was pregnant. 
Sept. 7th body was found (R.I.P Terrell only 26) 
Sept. 11th turned 43. 
Sep 14 stated spotting. 
Sept 18-19 MC'd. I was devestated. Although the pregnancy was not planned it was a nice surprise. I think I was under too much stress.
Ovulated two weeks later around Oct. 4-5. 
Tested: 8 dpo BFN.. 11 dpo BFN.. 12 dpo BFN.. 13 dpo BFP...Ohh..emm.gee BFP. I'm excited and scared at the same time. My DF is a truck driver so he's away 4-5 weeks at a time. He left two days before I ovulated. Crossing my fingers this baby sticks. The only thing I did different this time is that I continued to take my Prenatal vitamins. 

Praying you all get you Sticky baby dust.


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, do you mind explaining what all your meds and supplements do so I can go out and buy some!!
> 
> Not at all :) The naproxen, hydroxychloroquine and omeprazole are for arthritis so you don't need to worry about them. I keep them on so that if I'm asking questions about other supplements people can advise if they're not suitable to take with them.
> 
> Agnus castus is to help with PCOS but I believe it can help with other problems as it's an adaptogen which means it adjusts hormone levels whether they're too high or too low. There's split opinions about whether to just take it up to ovulation or whether to take it all month long. It's worth doing some research to figure out what's best for you. I take it all month long and will keep taking it through the first tri if I get pregnant and wean myself off it slowly so that my progesterone levels don't crash. I stopped taking it cold turkey after my last BFP and I can't help but wonder if that had something to do with the mc.
> 
> The TTC vitamins I take are Pregnacare Conception ones. I used to take Sanatogen Pronatal ones but I'm finding these better so far, but they are a bit dearer. It makes more sense to take the right vitamins for the job, especially when you've been TTC as long as me lol! I've also got DH on the male equivalent. I think you can buy them together in one pack which is a bit cheaper, especially if you get them on 3 for 2 from Boots :)
> 
> Omega 3 - I started taking this originally because I was having problems with my short term memory and it helped a lot. Since then I've found out that it's good for my joints and that it's good to take in early pregnancy as it helps with the baby's brain development. I think few of the pregnancy multi-vitamins now have this included but I just buy it from Boots separately.
> 
> Wow I've written a novel lol! Hope that helps :)
> 
> ETA - I get the agnus castus from a site called bodykind. They seem to be much cheaper than Holland and Barrett and deliver very quickly so worth a look.Click to expand...

Thanks so much I am going to get the angus cactus and the omega oil x x


----------



## Clobo

Hi everyone

Wow so much is going on on here ive had a good old catch up and ill reply to the bits that I can remember and then try and keep up more often!!!! :comp:

*Chistiana*, chick keep your chin up, I know its a huge worry but that wont help, stick with hope that everything is going to be ok, id say those beta figures were pretty good and they do give such a huge "normal" range that everyone is different anyway. Dont worry about the lack of symptoms, LOADS of ladies say they didnt have any symptoms at all and had healthy pregnancies. I think at 5w5d you should be able to see something even if it is only a little sack and blob. I agree that checking for an ectopic needs to be done asap, if thats not a problem then i guess they will book you in for another scan in a week or so to keep an eye on you. :hugs:

*Amanda*, aw chick, evil :witch: how dare she visit you. Im so sorry :hugs: 

*MrsMM*, yay keep going with the donations chick and i really hope you feel better. So sorry that you werent feeling well. Im keeping everything crossed for you this cycle :dust:

*Emum*, yep apparently when your body is ready for implantation your immune system lowers so that your body doesnt reject the embryo so it is a good sign!! Dont test too early!!!!

*Filipenko*, so sorry that you have had to go through this so many times, hope the results give you something to work with that can stop it happening again, everything crossed and :dust: that this doesnt happen again :hugs:

*Debzie*, love your new ticker!!!! Same for you chick, hope the results bring some news that will help you :hugs:

*AFM*, 12 dpo and not testing, temping, symptom spotting or thinking about it!! Just trying to keep busy and get on with things and wait for the weekend and see whether the :witch: pays me a visit (noooooooo)!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Clobo. It's really strange, I'm actually totally fine with it though. I think because this feels like a real period where the others so far haven't done. I'm in so much pain but it's fine lol! Hopefully this means my lining is back to normal now and hopefully we'll have more chance in the next few months. 

You're doing so well not to get stressed. I hope that the extra relaxation helps :)


----------



## MoonShadow14

Hello girls, trying to have a sneaky read whilst at work. Hope you are all okay?

Thanks, OH is happy to start TTC again so looks like we are back trying. I heard you ovulate after m/c so never know, fingers crossed x


----------



## MrsMM24

CLOBO.... nice seeing you again.... I CANNOT wait until the weekend is out and you :test: I am doing all the "thinking about it" for you Hun!!! GL FXD!: dust:

JACQUELINE, so sorry to hear of your family member and your MC :hugs: It is an exciting blessing that you have you bfp again. FXD!:dust: Wishing you a H&H 9mos!

YAY! SHADOW, go get that eggy! GL :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Chart is coming together just as I hoped even after being sick, OV looks to be around the corner and "donations" are just about complete. Sure hope the SMEP is working well. OPK looked almost dark as the control this morning as it did yesterday morning and last night, hoping tomorrow with a temp shift, it will indicate OV! I am sure OV is very near by no more than a day!! SMEP continues, another donation Wed and Fri! Then.... I wait.... I "plan" NOT to SS this cycle, decreased it last cycle so maybe I will decrease it more this cycle if I SS at all. GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## chistiana

clobo,thanx hun,i ve been driving myself crazy over hcg, non symptoms and the rest, it s good hearing the real story from a sane person!!!!you re my hero for being so relaxed and avoiding testing so I m saying it for you...this is your month, 3 days (WHEN WILL YOU TEST?) to a BFP!!!


----------



## filipenko32

I've just been to see my counsellor (being seeing her since the mc's) and she said to relax and do things that take my mind off getting pregnant again. We spent an hour discussing this. Guess what I did as soon as I got home?!?


----------



## chistiana

filipenko32 said:


> I've just been to see my counsellor (being seeing her since the mc's) and she said to relax and do things that take my mind off getting pregnant again. We spent an hour discussing this. Guess what I did as soon as I got home?!?

hahahaha:haha: you really do make me laugh!!! I had the exact same conversation today with my mother (we havent told anyone i am pregnant again, we'll wait for 2nd trimester if everything goes well!)...as if we can NOT think about it after all we ve been through and wanting a baby soo soo much...people just dont understand unless they ve been there!!!


----------



## filipenko32

chistiana said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> I've just been to see my counsellor (being seeing her since the mc's) and she said to relax and do things that take my mind off getting pregnant again. We spent an hour discussing this. Guess what I did as soon as I got home?!?
> 
> hahahaha:haha: you really do make me laugh!!! I had the exact same conversation today with my mother (we havent told anyone i am pregnant again, we'll wait for 2nd trimester if everything goes well!)...as if we can NOT think about it after all we ve been through and wanting a baby soo soo much...people just dont understand unless they ve been there!!!Click to expand...

Yep! Got straight onto Baby and Bump which had an immediate calming effect!! :haha: And aside from cooking my husband's dinner I have been on it ever since! I really hope everything goes well for you. I'm sure it will this time and I think we have to always remember that the odds are in our favour. Yeah people don't really understand how much all this consumes you... I really want a :baby: and i'm going to do everything to get one! Can't forget that in a hurry x :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

filipenko32 said:


> Yep! Got straight onto Baby and Bump which had an immediate calming effect!! :haha: And aside from cooking my husband's dinner I have been on it ever since! I really hope everything goes well for you. I'm sure it will this time and I think we have to always remember that the odds are in our favour. Yeah people don't really understand how much all this consumes you... I really want a :baby: and i'm going to do everything to get one! Can't forget that in a hurry x :hugs:

Well with this bicorn uterus of mine odds are not in my favour but still...i too will do anything in my power to keep this baby and if it doesnt happen then i ll try again and again and again! Ps: i didnt even cook anything..this is my counseling!!!:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

chistiana said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Yep! Got straight onto Baby and Bump which had an immediate calming effect!! :haha: And aside from cooking my husband's dinner I have been on it ever since! I really hope everything goes well for you. I'm sure it will this time and I think we have to always remember that the odds are in our favour. Yeah people don't really understand how much all this consumes you... I really want a :baby: and i'm going to do everything to get one! Can't forget that in a hurry x :hugs:
> 
> Well with this bicorn uterus of mine odds are not in my favour but still...i too will do anything in my power to keep this baby and if it doesnt happen then i ll try again and again and again! Ps: i didnt even cook anything..this is my counseling!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

I found this for you and this lady had a baby successfully in the end with no problems at all, it's from another forum which i just stalk! :comp: 

'Hi, Im 22 and 34+ wks pregnant with my first baby. I was told at my 21wk scan that i have a heart shaped uterus. I thought nothing of it untill now. I had a growth scan at 32wks because they though it was a big baby but as it turns out is avarage but a little on the tall side. At the moment the baby is transverse (breech position but side to side) and i have been asked to go back when i am 37wks to see if the baby has gone head down. If the baby is still breech i have been told i will be booked in for a csection! I have done some reading up on 'bicornuate uterus' and what it all means, if the uterus dipps in the middle i dont see how the baby will have room to turn? The doc at the hopital did not mention anything about turning the baby or giving birth naturaly so am thinking that it will probably be a csection after all. Just wondering if any one else has a heart shaped uterus?' 

I hope that's helpful and relevant to you x x:hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Clobo - YAY!! Can't wait for you to :test: :dust:

GL Shadow! :dust: Hope you catch the eggie.

MrsMM - WOO HOO! Looks like O is very near! FXD :dust:

filipenko - it's VERY tough NOT thinking about it so much. I def know the feeling and have had a couple of meltdowns but it'll get better. :hugs: She's right tho...try to keep busy with other stuff.

AFM - Playing the waiting game now until the u/s on the 24th. According to the clomid calculater I could O between Oct. 22-27. I'm going to start my OPKs on the 20th (b/c I like peeing on sticks...:haha:) and we'll be on the every other day BD schedule starting tonight! :happydance: 

Oh yeah...I was worried that clomid would dry me out as I've read so I purchased preseed well it's very wet down there...interesting...:blush:


----------



## chistiana

Filipenko- THank you so much for this...i really really enjoy reading up on success stories (i was actually reading up on some today too!). When i was 23 a dr told me i d have have a successful pregnancy because of my uterus. Well i proved him wrong cause i have a healthy 17 month old son who went full term and was delivered naturally! But ever since i ve been having mc after mc and it is just so disheartening... Thank you so much, success stories make me believe this will go well, even just for a while!


----------



## filipenko32

You're welcome :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

bastetgrrl said:


> Clobo - YAY!! Can't wait for you to :test: :dust:
> 
> GL Shadow! :dust: Hope you catch the eggie.
> 
> MrsMM - WOO HOO! Looks like O is very near! FXD :dust:
> 
> filipenko - it's VERY tough NOT thinking about it so much. I def know the feeling and have had a couple of meltdowns but it'll get better. :hugs: She's right tho...try to keep busy with other stuff.
> 
> AFM - Playing the waiting game now until the u/s on the 24th. According to the clomid calculater I could O between Oct. 22-27. I'm going to start my OPKs on the 20th (b/c I like peeing on sticks...:haha:) and we'll be on the every other day BD schedule starting tonight! :happydance:
> 
> Oh yeah...I was worried that clomid would dry me out as I've read so I purchased preseed well it's very wet down there...interesting...:blush:


I'll try!! :wacko::comp::wacko:


----------



## Emum

I'm another one who would say not to worry about having a bicornuate uterus. I have a really pronounced one and have had three live births (two breech) and the only other person I know IRL who has one has two little girls and has never lost one (hers were bit breech too). My uterus has never been blamed for either of my losses and despite having extensive fertility treatment at two different points in my life it has never been implicated in difficulty to conceive either.

Mine is definitely odd as well, because in addition to being a pronounced heartshape it is also tilted very sharply backwards. I have had occasions when very junior doctors doing a smear test have told me they can't actually find my cervix much less swab it!


----------



## chistiana

Emum said:


> I'm another one who would say not to worry about having a bicornuate uterus. I have a really pronounced one and have had three live births (two breech) and the only other person I know IRL who has one has two little girls and has never lost one (hers were bit breech too). My uterus has never been blamed for either of my losses and despite having extensive fertility treatment at two different points in my life it has never been implicated in difficulty to conceive either.
> 
> Mine is definitely odd as well, because in addition to being a pronounced heartshape it is also tilted very sharply backwards. I have had occasions when very junior doctors doing a smear test have told me they can't actually find my cervix much less swab it!

Wow never thought i d actually find a person to talk about this! I ve only read about it! My uterus is also tilted. On what did they blame your mcs on? I was very confused too because i ve read bicornuate uteruses (?) can only be blamed for 2nd trimester losses but my dr made it quite clear that both my mc were due to my uterus. Do you think he might be wrong and they had nothing to do with it? I d be so much happier (well if you can say that) if i knew it wasnt related... you have three children and never had a problem with your bicornuate uterus? This is giving me sooooo much hope! Please please please share all you know, i really appreciate it!


----------



## Emum

I only knew I had one after I had my first! It was seen as so insignificant before that, that no one ever mentioned it. I have seen it on a scan though and it is very pronounced. For pregnancies 2 and 3 they were able to tell me in which segment of the uterus the babies were.

I think the only impact it had on me was that I had two breech babies who couldn't be turned, and the first time I wanted a coil fitted it was very difficult and had to be done under GA with a hysterscopy to show my gynae where to put it. Subsequent IUDs though he knew how to do it, and they went in normally.

Ive never been given a reason for my losses. No 1 was a mmc though and no 2 was at 6 weeks so can't see how they could be linked to the shape of the womb.

Not sure if I can give you any more info but if you have any questions shout and I'll wrack my brains for the answer.


----------



## chistiana

Thanks Emum! My 1st mc was also a mmc at 11w and the 2nd at 6+4. I too couldnt see how the two can be related but the dr said if the baby implants in the middle then it has less blood supply. That would explain the mmc but not the 2nd one... Anyway, i wish and pray this one implanted somewhere nice and cosy! Tomorrow would be my due date if the mmc hadnt happened and i am clutching onto this one to get me through!


----------



## LolaAnn

Hi ladies... I'm sorry for being so absent, I've taken a break to try and clear my mind and get myself in a more positive frame of mind. (hasn't worked too well). I got a dark opk a while back and then stopped temping, and a few days ago got a - on a digi so that was a bit disheartening. I'd kind of hoped that it was my month again this time but I think I didn't O. temps have been all over the place but don't indicate I've o'd at all, have EWCM this morning so maybe it's jsut been delayed.

Finally took myself to my lovely doc this morning who said she was not at all worried as im 24 and have a 17 month old, but I said its really getting me down and so she's given me the form to have a full panel of bloods (Fasting) tomorrow morning. Yay. So hopefully there won't be anything wrong and I can relax a bit more. Other than that, I'm off to New Zealand on tuesday! So just packing and trying to get organised. I'll be stalking this thread again now xx


----------



## Emum

Hi christiana! I tried to reply to you this morning but the little one had other ideas.

I've never had anything like what you've been told suggested to me, nor have the doctors ever been concerned when I was pregnant about where in the uterus the baby was implanted. The only vaguely relevant thing I can think of was when was scanned after the last miscarriage the uterine lining was 1.5mm thicker on the left side of the heart than the right. But even then, it wasn't suggested that was significant, it was just noted on the scan report.

As you know you can carry a healthy child and presumably your uterus didn't suddenly change shape or direction after you had her, I'd be inclined not to worry about it any more! GL.


----------



## MrsMM24

BASTE, I hope that OV is right here for me, I had a temp spike.... FXD! :wacko: It sounds like you will be using SMEP, get to BDg Hun!! :dust:

EMUM, we are on the same cycle pretty much, how are you doing today?

LOLA, FXD this is a delayed OV! Good luck with the bloods Hun! :flower:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp rise!!! Oh I hope upon hopes that it continues to rise. We have already gotten the donations, and OV may be later than it looks so we are going forward with them as scheduled. OPK looked almost dark as the control but it has been like that the last couple of nites so I don't know if I OVd...a temp shift will indicate?!! SMEP continues...last donation Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


----------



## c814

MrsMM24 said:


> BASTE, I hope that OV is right here for me, I had a temp spike.... FXD! :wacko: It sounds like you will be using SMEP, get to BDg Hun!! :dust:
> 
> EMUM, we are on the same cycle pretty much, how are you doing today?
> 
> LOLA, FXD this is a delayed OV! Good luck with the bloods Hun! :flower:
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp rise!!! Oh I hope upon hopes that it continues to rise. We have already gotten the donations, and OV may be later than it looks so we are going forward with them as scheduled. OPK looked almost dark as the control but it has been like that the last couple of nites so I don't know if I OVd...a temp shift will indicate?!! SMEP continues...last donation Fri! Then.... I wait.... GL FXD! :dust:


Wow that's a fab temp spike.

I'm currently 10dpo and trying not to think about it. Had a big implant dip at 8dpo but I was also staying at my friends and it was really cold in her house so could be related. Let me know if anyone wants to look at my chart


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs M - that's a great temp spike! Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Do you mind if I ask you about your donations? Is it through a clinic or is it someone you know helping you out? Are they all from the same man and if they are, does he have to abstain for your fertile period? I'm being totally nosy so feel free not to answer if you don't want to :)

C814 - I'll have a look at your chart. I love stalking charts :)


----------



## c814

Thanks here's my chart - //www.fertilityfriend.com/home/cn


----------



## Emum

MrsMM24 said:


> EMUM, we are on the same cycle pretty much, how are you doing today?

8 days today since my first peak. Just wondering whether I can mange to hold off until next Wednesday before testing. I am trying so hard not to symptom spot, so won't mention my sore (.)(.)s and slightly crampy tummy today :)

I find the last week of the 2ww very challenging.


----------



## MrsMM24

ICKLE, nothing is really too nosey for me actually. :haha: Ask away.... I will go a little into it, but more detailed in my journal. We have purchased and stored vials. However, in order to SMEP (financially), we have had to enlist another donor, we got from online FSDR.... We pay just for shipping.

C814, I looked at your chart as well. I think it looks great, I would only ask what happened on those DPO that have white circles?

EMUM, last week IS the absolute hardest, I will be entering that next week. I hope! You can hang in there Hun, think of it as avoiding bfn from testing too early. :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

C814 - that looks good so far :)

Mrs M - Thanks for that. I'll read your journal too :)


----------



## c814

MrsMM24 said:


> ICKLE, nothing is really too nosey for me actually. :haha: Ask away.... I will go a little into it, but more detailed in my journal. We have purchased and stored vials. However, in order to SMEP (financially), we have had to enlist another donor, we got from online FSDR.... We pay just for shipping.
> 
> C814, I looked at your chart as well. I think it looks great, I would only ask what happened on those DPO that have white circles?
> 
> EMUM, last week IS the absolute hardest, I will be entering that next week. I hope! You can hang in there Hun, think of it as avoiding bfn from testing too early. :dust:

Um 1 dpo & 3dpo were sleep deprieved, 4dpo was sleep deprieved and drinking the night before, 7dpo was sleep deprieved. 

I know its early to tell anything but keep thinking my temps arent high enough


----------



## MrsMM24

C814, that explains it. When you list sleep deprived, are saying you didn't sleep undisturbed for 3.5 hours or more? You can still use your temp if so. I think as ICKLE said, it would be a good idea to look through the charting course on FF... GL, the chart still looks good Hun!


----------



## c814

No just that I woke up for the loo of something before temping so I didnt get a full 3.5 hours sleep before temping


----------



## debzie

C814 don't worry about your temps being low mine were at their lowest post ov when i got my bfp...there are so many things that can affect your temp its rady to drove yourself nuts with it. Fingers crossed for you hun. X


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies! :wave:

MrsMM - WOW that's a nice temp spike! I sure hope that you catch the eggie. Will continue to stalk your chart. :dust: 

c814 - FXD :dust:

Emum - waiting just sucks SO bad. I'm not a patient person at ALL. :haha: Before this cycle when I wasn't on clomid it was tougher waiting to O because my cycles were crazy long so I'm hoping that the clomid fixes that and then I'll probably go nuts in the 2ww after. :blush:

AFM - my temp was crazy high this morning however I was pretty much awake for an hour before the alarm went off and I've read about clomid messing with temps. No stressing about it. I'm still really wet which is so strange for me especially since I thought it wouldn't be that way on clomid. I'm going to start my OPKs tomorrow to make sure that we don't miss the eggie if it comes earlier than my Monday appt. We've already begun SMEP so hopefully we have everything covered. :thumbup:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Its funny that im being so relaxed as in general i am the most impatient person in the world!!!! I even forgot to ring for my progesterone results of this cycle today!!

However when i went to see my counsellor (was only offered this a month ago even though my mc was in April!) she said i had to focus on today, not worry about tomorrow or think about the future, we cant control it or make it happen faster, and thats what ive done! Also ive been keeping very busy even though she told me to relax a bit more!!!!

Wow, id never heard of a bicorn uterus, blimey the things that we have to cope with hey!!

Massive hugs ladies xxxx


----------



## chistiana

Clobo- Your counsellor could definitely do me some good too! I wish i could just look into today and not tomorrow..i feel like a prisoner..5w3d, 5w4d.....!13 dpo and still so relaxed....dear god you 're a saint!

Bastet- I Hope you get a nice dark opk soon and catch that eggy! Good luck hun!

C814- i wouldnt worry about them either...mine did crazy things on my 3rd bfp!Good luck, lots of baby dust your way!

Emum- thank you so much for your reassuring words...i have no clue why my dr said that...he is a great doc and i really really like him but i think he has no clue about bicorn uterus! So you're about 6 days to testing or less?I really hope this is it for you, i am keeping everything crossed for you!

MrsMM- welcome to the tww! I hope this is the very last for you! GL!

AFM- today would be my due date so i am only trying to focus on this little one in there and feeling extremely anxious about fridays scan! Please pray for us!


----------



## MrsMM24

CHISTINA, you have got the right idea, :hugs: Head up Hun!


----------



## Clobo

Chistiana, aw bless you, im no saint ive just been through it so many times im starting to lose the will to be nervous/excited, i think thats a bit sad, i know i will perk up somewhat should i get that bfp though!!! Try to just think about today, its a sad day, but allow yourself to be sad, nothing wrong with that. Focus on the fact that you are pregnant, look after yourself and thats all you can do :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo are you waiting for AF to be late before you test this time or are you planning to test on a certain day?


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Im waiting for AF to be late, i hate testing and seeing those stark white BFN's, wasting all that money and being so disappointed! Im trying not to be too positive or pessimistic, just kinda hoping really!!!

xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Well I'm hoping for you too xx


----------



## c814

Im hoping for you to....hoping for everyone in fact!

Im feeling fairly relaxed about it all to this cycle! Im due on Sunday but am debating testing on Saturday depending on what my temps are doing as we are meant to be going out Saturday night so might test to see if I can have a drink. I normally dont like to test till Im late!


----------



## struth

Clobo - when would AF be due?


----------



## Clobo

Well ive been having an LP of about 16 days so probably sunday, typical that Ben is away this weekend! Im plodding on though and have some things planned this weekend to keep me occupied!

C814, dont take a -ve HPT on saturday to be the end of it and get plastered, might just be a late shower chick, good luck though and i really hope its a +ve! xxx

Struth, how are you my dear?? xx


----------



## debzie

I'm hoping for everyone too. I'm pretty chilled now I have pvd and not testing unrolled af os late which is 14 dpo depending what my temps are doing. Just ordered some cb digis as I have spent too much of my life looking for lines that are not there lol. Trying my best not to symptom spot but its sp hard.


----------



## Emum

debzie said:


> I'm hoping for everyone too. I'm pretty chilled now I have pvd and not testing unrolled af os late which is 14 dpo depending what my temps are doing. Just ordered some cb digis as I have spent too much of my life looking for lines that are not there lol. Trying my best not to symptom spot but its sp hard.

You posted this on a machine like mine I see, which does stupid autocorrects and gives you fat finger syndrome when you type :haha: Unless you have opened the wine very early this evening that is! 

I am still resisting testing at 9dpo. My tactic is to jump up early in the morning and dash off to pee, then tell myself for the rest of the day that it only works this early with FMU so there is no point. Don't know how long that will last.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum, I would not be able to resist testing at 9dpo - you are a much stronger lady than I! Good luck in the next few days!! :dust: 

debzie - hi, I have bought so many of those this year I ought to have shares in them, they are much better than faffing about holding up hpt's to windows and twisting them and then getting your other half to do a test or two just to be sure they're not evap lines. Yes CB digis save me from a lot of extreme and unnecessary behaviour!! 

On a different note, I have now stopped bleeding a week since my d&c and i'm very happy about that (haven't bled for three days no cramps at all). Hope it doesn't come back as I am finally after far too many weeks, going to start trying.... tonight!! Anyone think I am being a bit too optimistic / hasty!


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Anyone think I am being a bit too optimistic / hasty!

Nope. But I don't want to see you on here tonight, young lady! Off you go to shave your legs and hunt out your nicest undies before your OH gets home ;)


----------



## chistiana

Clobo- Thank you for your kind words. It was a difficult day and i kept thinking what it'd have been like but i m ok now...i think..when will you be late so you can test? I think we are all on our toes and keeping everything xed for you!

MrsMM- Thank you...head's up, hopefully it's still gonna be tomorrow!

AFM- first scan at 5w5d tomorrow, scared soooooo soo much...had a nightmare when i slept with my son in the afternoon that i was bleeding...then thought no i am just sleeping so woke up (still in my dream) just to find that i was bleeding....thank dod the alarm went off and woke me up for real!!


----------



## Clobo

*Filipenko*, yes girl go get some :sex:!!!

*Emum*, ha ha i do the same thing when i am tempted to test!! 

*Chistiana*, thats ok, sometimes it just takes a few words from someone else to help .... ive had that a lot on here myself! Good luck tomorrow, what time is your scan?? Dont worry about your dreams, they are just your own worries coming out in your dreams and they arent significant of what is actually happening :hugs:

Hmmm, good question, i havent actually thought past sunday to be honest, ill make that decision when the time comes i think!!

xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone think I am being a bit too optimistic / hasty!
> 
> Nope. But I don't want to see you on here tonight, young lady! Off you go to shave your legs and hunt out your nicest undies before your OH gets home ;)Click to expand...

Well he's gone to football training now so he won't be back for a few hours - he better not be too tired!! :trouble: He'll probably be fine since i don't desperately need him for :spermy: yet. When I do he'll have boys' weekends planned etc or be too tired. So yes, should be fine tonight! :yipee:


----------



## filipenko32

Clobo - ha ha I will! Are you due to test too? 

Chistiana - wishing you lots and lots of luck for tomorrow! Will be thinking about you, but don't worry if you only see the sac & yolk sac or just the sac. x 

emum - I have a funny image of you testing and running away before looking at it! I have done that before. My DH thought there was a fire I was squealing so much and i'm not a squealer. I zipped it up in my make-up bag without looking at it until I could stand it no more. An hour later I looked but with my eyes closed! Then I looked. :wacko:


----------



## debzie

Sorry ladies when I am on my phone I end up sounding like the police man off allo allo. I cannot always see what I have typed either. I always have a laugh when I read them back. My addiction is really getting the best of me at the moment. I have no hpts in the house but I do have opks arghhh I am only 5 dpo. Must distract myself from buying any.


----------



## filipenko32

debzie said:


> Sorry ladies when I am on my phone I end up sounding like the police man off allo allo. I cannot always see what I have typed either. I always have a laugh when I read them back. My addiction is really getting the best of me at the moment. I have no hpts in the house but I do have opks arghhh I am only 5 dpo. Must distract myself from buying any.

OPK's can work but 5dpo is pushing it! :haha: Try to do anything else to take your mind off it :laundry::dishes::hangwashing::shower::drunk::juggle: then... :test: :saywhat: :test: !! Good luck!!


----------



## chistiana

Thanks clobo! My scan is at 11:45 am and i m in greece so 2 hours ahead of you! I am so nervous i ve just had a whole pack of doritos and i dont even like them...

Filipenko- ow you read my mind...that's my worst fear..that i ll see only a sac...i think i ll be happy if i see sac and yolk, with my last pg i only saw sac at 5w6d...

Debzie- hahaha you re a complete addict just like me...i even tested after i got my bfp..i think i used about 15 hpt (the cheap ones) just to see the lines go darker...and then never got much darker!

Emum- I had thought of that tactic myself but then i d test in the evening and when i d get the bfn i d tell myself it's because its not fmu!!


----------



## struth

GL Chistiana! I'll be back later to see how you got on.

I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## c814

Thinking of you Christina hope all goes well

I can't decide whether to test tomorrow or not. My other half thinks a couple of drinks won't hurt even if I am pregnant and my period is then late. Don't know what to do as don't want to do one tomorrow and see a negative. But not due af till sunday


----------



## debzie

Good luck Christiana thinking of you...soll check in later when i finish work. x


----------



## chistiana

thanks everyone!!!well just got back from the docs, saw a sac and yolk but no hb so as you understand i am a nervous wreck and prob will be for another 10 days!!i know i said i d be happy with that but secretly hoped for a hb!do you have any reassuring previous experiences?

c814 a few drinks wont really hurt but i know i find it a good excuse if i were in your shoes and test!!


----------



## Emum

chistiana said:


> thanks everyone!!!well just got back from the docs, saw a sac and yolk but no hb so as you understand i am a nervous wreck and prob will be for another 10 days!!i know i said i d be happy with that but secretly hoped for a hb!do you have any reassuring previous experiences?
> 
> c814 a few drinks wont really hurt but i know i find it a good excuse if i were in your shoes and test!!

That's fantastic for 5weeks. I had a scan at that stage with my DD, because she was conceived in the first few post natal months before my AF came back. I was nonetheless fairly sure of my dates, and thought when I got the scan that I was about 5+5. We saw the sac and yolk but no heartbeat and were a bit worried, but went back 7 days later and the heartbeat was clearly to be seen. She's 10 now!

So pleased it went as well as it could have done. Fxd now that you can last until the next scan without turning yourself into a nervous wreck. Feet up on the sofa I think and have some lovely Greek pastries!


----------



## ickle pand

So glad it went well christiana. Hopefully you'll see a heartbeat next time and you can relax a little, well until you're past 12 weeks, and then until you're past V-day and then once you're considered term, and then once you have the baby in your arms. I think being pregnant is all about worrying about reaching the next milestone lol!


----------



## c814

Glad all went well christiana, I'd say that was good for 5 weeks. Try to relax now for a bit. Know it's hard though x


----------



## debzie

Christana so glad all went well. X


----------



## bastetgrrl

christiana - so glad your appt went well :happydance: and hopefully you'll see the hb on the next u/s. It's early so try not to worry so much about that (I know I know easier said than done). 

AFM - I'm really pissed off that my bbt is so high because of clomid and now I can't track it. :growlmad: I started OPKs yesterday and this morning it was getting darker so let's hope that I'll O very soon. I'm praying hard that everything looks good to go at Monday's u/s appt. [-o&lt;

Please keep my friend in your thoughts/prayers she and her DH have been trying for five years. Recently started IUI process and conceived however at her u/s appt yesterday (6-7 wks) there was only a low hb and she has to have another u/s on Monday. [-o&lt;

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## struth

Glad all went well Chistiana - the chances of seeing the hb at this early stage are so low so try not to worry too much about it. Remember that the reason for the scan was to check that it was not ectopic and it isn't so all is good so far. When is your next scan? I'm sure then you will see a beautiful heartbeat and then you will be able to relax a little :hugs: So, so pleased for you :hugs:

Bastet - your poor friend. I had a simlar situation with a low hb at 7+5. My situation did not end well I'm afraid but if she is less than 6 weeks they could have just caught it as it was starting up. I knew mine was not good as it was measuring small and at 7+5 should have had an established hb. I hope that your friend has some good news on Monday.

AFM - I had yesterday's bloods resuts and it was at 8 - so close to be in the pre-pregnancy range but not quite there! I guess it could be today :shrug: I have also had LOADS of EWCM and some twinges today so I wonder whether I am due to ovulate? Last cycle after my mmc (which went to 9 weeks) I ovulated on cd27 so you would think after this mc at 6 weeks that I would ovulate a little earlier as it hadn't messed my body around so much? Who knows - I guess the next few days will tell.


----------



## MrsMM24

FXD! for you CLOBO, I know the feeling, I am not going to test until late either. :dust:
EMUM, come on TTC buddy, hang on, don't test too early.... :dust;
FILIPENKO, glad the bldg has stopped, now asEMUM said, time to "prepare" for seduction! 
CHISTINA, glad the appt went well. I know you are worried, but at 5 weeks, that is a good sign, sac and yolk. Try to remain relaxed and enjoy your weekend. Tests will continue to get better!
STRUTH, it looks like OV is near and you are pretty fertile hun (had a peek at your chart) Keep up the BDg:dust:
C814, I think you should enjoy the weekend (don't drink a lot) and :test: Monday!!! GL :dust:
BASTE, so sorry to hear about your DF, I hope Monday is a better result. :hugs: Also sorry to hear clomid has your temps irregular, I hear that alot about it. GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temp didn't rise much, but it didn't drop either. My temps have been rather low this cycle, likely due to the temperature change outside. It switched drastically quickly. Crosshairs today!!! 3DPO! I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up here. I will likely stop temping on 9DPO just so I don't get the urge to symptom spot (SS).... All donations complete this cycle FXD!! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick last week really has me quite worried about OV... :wacko: TWW officially starts my today! (Testing 30th) Now.... I wait.... FXD! :dust: Any good plans out there for the weekend? I plan to get the rest of my fall cleaning done, DW and LO will be out of the house for 2 days! Hoping to get some rest time as well&#8230;:shhh:


----------



## Clobo

*Chistiana*, yay well done, id say that was a good result too, not ectopic so thats one hurdle down, i understand the nervousness though, we cant help it can we, just make sure you take it very easy, nothing stressful or too energetic this weekend, let hubby take care of you!!

*Bastet*, aw chick i remember first starting the clomid and my temps went a bit haywire, keep going though, hopefully as time goies on you should still see a pattern. My thoughts are with your friend, exactly the same thing happened to me too so i know how horrible it is, let us know how she gets on :hugs:

Struth, good news my dear, hopefully your cycles will get back to normal as soon as possible and soon we'll be waiting for ovulation and cheering you on!!!

*MrsMM*, I see you, how are you chick??:flower: Good news on crosshairs!!

*AFM*, Im still not testing or thinking about it just chilling out this weekend!! xxx


----------



## Emum

MrsMM24 said:


> EMUM, come on TTC buddy, hag on, don't test too early.... :dust;


Too late. BFN of course but it wasn't FMU and the test didn't even claim it could work 5 days before AF due, so am trying to discount it. I do have another 25 ICs calling at me from the bedroom drawer though. I shall try not to crack another one out before Sunday.

Glad you have finally got your cross hairs and that the donations have all been well timed. Fxd for next Sunday then. Am impressed by your mention of Fall cleaning. I haven't even started my spring cleaning this year, much less Fall :)


----------



## filipenko32

Hi ladies,

Great news chistiana, but your only 5 weeks 5 days right? As i understand it, it's impossible to see the heartbeat yet, it's there but you can't see it, someone please correct me if i'm wrong.

Emum - perhaps still too early, even on the most sensitive tests I think the stats only 50 something % of positive results 3-4 days before period. On the otherhand make sure you give them enough time to develop (you probably know that) - keeping fingers crossed for you. :dust: :dust: 

Hi MrsMM - how are you doing? Hope your 2WW goes quickly for you :dust: 

Well I fell asleep last night!!! so we had to :sex: this morning! It wasn't so great for me as it was a little painful but at least i got some closeness back with DH so all is well. Pregnancy tests are not even saying not pregnant yet so i think that's why my body's not really ready yet, oh well. Now that is 'trying STRAIGHT after a mc!'


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM - your chart looks great! FXD :dust: 

Clobo - you go girl! I feel the same way about not wanting to test at all. Enjoy your weekend! Thanks for the info about my bbt temps on clomid. Glad to know it is "normal" to have messed up temps.


----------



## chistiana

Emum- thanks, i was actually 5w5d today but it seems yours turned out more than ok so i m hopeful!!Feet are up as much as ds allows them to be...as for the pastries...YAM!:icecream:

Ickle Pand- you are so right..with my son i was told i was very high risk for premature labor (like at 6 months) so i kept worrying telling myself pls reach 27 weeks. Then pls reach 31 weeks...and on it went to the whole 38w+4d!!!

C814 & Debzie, thank you ladies...i know it's easier said than done but i ll try!

Bastet- I am so sorry for your friend :cry:and will keep her in my prayers...hopefully they just caught it early and it will be nice and strong next time they go in!:flower: Dont worry too much about your temps, monitor all the other signs and you'll be super fine!

Struth- Thanks! My next appt is on the 31st, 10 days from now...if i can go through the next week with no bleeding i ll be so relieved!!!:happydance: I think you are about to ovulate...like in the next week or so...remember me...+hpt sunday then - monday ovulated sunday! Hope it come soon for you!:hugs:

MrsMM- officially welcome to the tww, i really look forward to some nice 2 lined hpts soon!

Clobo- Thanks hun, i ll definitely make the most of the weekend and my dh being just as nervous as i am!!!:wacko:

Filipenko- i wish that were true...everyone i ask the tell me they saw hb right around this point. On this other hand i m thinking...right around this point could also be something like 6 weeks which i think (and hope) is a big difference to 5+5! I always enjoy your positive attitude girl so keep your chin up and everything will soon fall back into place:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

chistiana - i'm no authority on this as I have never had a successful pregnancy yet but found this conversation for you on another forum 


by Dragonfly girl ~ Haley is 1 Member since: 
August 04, 2008 
Total points: 
16,562 (Level 6) 
Add Contact

Block

Best Answer - Chosen by Voters
Yes that is true. All they saw when I was 5 weeks 5 days was a sac as well. It is too early to see the baby. And if the doctor said it was normal you can relax. They aren't going to lie. At your next appt you should definitely see the baby.
2 years ago Report Abuse 100% 2 Votes
1 person rated this as good 
Action Bar: 0 stars - mark this as Interesting! Who found this interesting?
Be the first person to mark this question as interesting! 
Email
Comment (0)
Save
Add to private Watchlist
Save to Yahoo! Bookmarks

Add to My Yahoo!

Add to Del.icio.us

RSS
There are currently no comments for this question.

* You must be logged into Answers to add comments. Sign in or Register.

Other Answers (9) Show: All Answers Oldest to Newest Newest to Oldest Rated Highest to Lowest 
by Thicknes... Member since: 
January 09, 2006 
Total points: 
381 (Level 2) 
Add Contact

Block

I am 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant and i had an ultrasound done today. the Tech said it was early, and there isn't much to see, but from what she saw, everything is developing just fine. I have another ultrasound in 2 weeks too.

I had my first ultrasound done at 5 weeks and they didn't see anything, so yes, you are still fine.
Source(s):


----------



## debzie

I have been sharing this image on most of my threads. This is why it is pointless testing early. Hope it helps.

https://thomasgwyndunbar.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/conception2implantation.jpg?w=513&h=388


----------



## filipenko32

Yes, and I bet if you went back in 2days there would be the heartbeat!


----------



## Emum

Thanks for the diagram debzie. That is very reassuring. It looks like there isn't any point in me testing again before Monday, so I shall do my best to hold off until then!


----------



## chistiana

Filipenko- thank you so much, this is indeed very reassuring...all i have to do know is make it to my next appointment in 9 days!


----------



## filipenko32

chistiana said:


> Filipenko- thank you so much, this is indeed very reassuring...all i have to do know is make it to my next appointment in 9 days!

You will! don't worry x


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> Thanks for the diagram debzie. That is very reassuring. It looks like there isn't any point in me testing again before Monday, so I shall do my best to hold off until then!

fingerscrossed for you x


----------



## debzie

well I have given in and ordered some 10miu tests to keep my addiction going its too hard not to. SO MUCH FOR MY GOOD INTENTIONS THIS CYCLE. By the time they arrive at least I will be 10-11 dpo, a more respectable time to start testing. (I have used my opks today) I am soooo addicted to POAS.


----------



## filipenko32

debzie said:


> well I have given in and ordered some 10miu tests to keep my addiction going its too hard not to. SO MUCH FOR MY GOOD INTENTIONS THIS CYCLE. By the time they arrive at least I will be 10-11 dpo, a more respectable time to start testing. (I have used my opks today) I am soooo addicted to POAS.

Oooh where did you get those from, I want some! Are they reliable ones? Thanks for the diagram btw. I am really addicted to POAS too. I have been using my fertility monitor and this is not even a normal cycle as i still have hcg in my blood from the pregnancy!! It's going crazy saying i'm ovulating and giving me reds lights all over the place to not dtd as i might get pregnant! I love love love clearblue digis too but they're too expensive. :dohh::af::af:


----------



## Emum

In England, the Superdrug ownbrand tests are 10mui and they are the most sensitive ones I think you can buy over the counter. You might find some 10mui ones in some of the online stores too though I haven't checked.

So, despite the diagram, I couldn't resist and tested again this morning with a 20 mui. It was a genuine squinter but after much examination, I concluded that it was in fact a BFN as the very very very faint line I thought I saw at first had no colour at all and was literally just a shadow, albeit in the right place. It came up within the 3 mins so I don't think it was an evap, but when I looked at the stick again an hour later it had completely gone. It is still early for me though, so I am not reading anything into the tests just yet, just feeding my POAS frenzy seeing as I have quite a few in at the moment having just ordered 25. I hope I don't have to place another order for 25 before I get my BFP!


----------



## debzie

thanks ladies I feel a little more normal now. I get mu 10miu ones through home health uk think I just paid £3.49 FOR 15 that was with 1st class delivery 2nd class is free delivery. Its cheaper if you buy them off their site rather than ebay and you can use paypal or credit/debit card. These ones are good they are one step but I have never got a dodgy evap off them, and believe me I have used alot.


----------



## filipenko32

debzie said:


> thanks ladies I feel a little more normal now. I get mu 10miu ones through home health uk think I just paid £3.49 FOR 15 that was with 1st class delivery 2nd class is free delivery. Its cheaper if you buy them off their site rather than ebay and you can use paypal or credit/debit card. These ones are good they are one step but I have never got a dodgy evap off them, and believe me I have used alot.

Woohoo! I am ordering these right now 1st class and double batch!! Can you get OPKS too...'ll have a look. That's sooo much cheaper, thanks! 

Emum - GL :af: :af: :af: :dust:


----------



## debzie

Yeah you can get opk combos too.


----------



## filipenko32

Ok so I got incredibly excited after logging on to Home Health. When I calmed down and found my glasses (seems to be very small text) I just got even more excited. After browsing for 10 minutes, my order included: 
50 of each low, medium and high sensitivity OPKs £21 yipeeeee
50 of each high and low pregnancy tests £14 hope to use very soon :af:
Some Persona testing sticks £14 just for POAS fun
1 x Conceive Plus gel £12
1 x Preseed £14

Then to my husband: " Can I use your Paypal to buy a FEW bits and pregnancy pieces off this website?"
"Yep" (while looking at football results) :sleep: 

Yay!! One click of a button and all ordered. I am so happy. Thanks debzie, that is a GREAT website and sooooooooooo much cheaper. :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## debzie

Your welcome chick. I'm a pusher now. x


----------



## filipenko32

debzie said:


> Your welcome chick. I'm a pusher now. x

Well you didn't really have to do that much persuading :haha: I reckon I am more addicted than you!


----------



## randomxx

oooh thanks for the link I think I'll order some from B's bank card lol x


----------



## ickle pand

I got my order of 50 IC HPTs today from amazon. Think they were less than £10 delivered. That should keep me good for a cycle or two lol! 

Filipino - sounds like you got some bargains too but don't the persona sticks have to be used with the persona monitor?


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> I got my order of 50 IC HPTs today from amazon. Think they were less than £10 delivered. That should keep me good for a cycle or two lol!
> 
> Filipino - sounds like you got some bargains too but don't the persona sticks have to be used with the persona monitor?

Yeah I already got the Persona monitor and I am using it this miscarriage 'cycle' it's quite funny as it thinks I am permanently ovulating and you're not supposed to be using it when you've just had a pregnancy. Why am I using this when it's completely pointless at this time? Because I am a POAS addict and this is a POAS style monitor! A complete waste of time and money at this point but... :blush:
* I really like the Persona monitor btw on a normal cycle as it reliably tells me i'm ov-ing but just in case I need the OPK POAS tests too...just to be safe and because i'm an addict. The thrill that can be got from seeing a desired result on these test sticks well there are just no words to describe...i am ecstatic for the rest of the day. Can you imagine how I will be when i go for my scan at 12 weeks and they say everything's fine!? Then i'll get a scan addiction and that's more dangerous because it's more expensive...:nope: x


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! I've got a CBFM so I know the poas addiction well. I was disappointed it didn't ask for a stick yet but I'm only on CD7 and don't usually ov until at least CD17 lol! 

I can't wait to get far enough along to have a scan. I had my booking in appointment booked but mc before then. I was quite impressed that they would book me in that early though (4w) because so many other women on hear just get told to come back much closer to 12w.


----------



## chistiana

Ickle- when you say week 4 you mean after conception or just after you get your fbp? Cause you re supposed to be 4 weeks just when you get your bfp and believe me if you go then you'll see nothing and drive yourself crazy. This time round i didnt want to go until week 10 but the dr insisted i went at 5w5d to check for ectopic...now look at me i have a long 10 (well 8 as of today) days to worry myself sick if i ll see a hb or not!

Emum- i started testing way too early myself this cycle too and i got the same line you are describing....no colour just like a super faint would be there shadow..and the after an hour or more it'd be gone....on the same day i got that line i tested with a wondfo hpt test (veeeeerry veeeerryyy sensitive) and it was bfp! Good luck hun, this is yur cycle too!

Fiipenko...before i started testing with proper hpt i would use the cbfm test stick everyday and try to analyse estrogen and lh lines!


----------



## filipenko32

chistiana said:


> Ickle- when you say week 4 you mean after conception or just after you get your fbp? Cause you re supposed to be 4 weeks just when you get your bfp and believe me if you go then you'll see nothing and drive yourself crazy. This time round i didnt want to go until week 10 but the dr insisted i went at 5w5d to check for ectopic...now look at me i have a long 10 (well 8 as of today) days to worry myself sick if i ll see a hb or not!
> 
> Emum- i started testing way too early myself this cycle too and i got the same line you are describing....no colour just like a super faint would be there shadow..and the after an hour or more it'd be gone....on the same day i got that line i tested with a wondfo hpt test (veeeeerry veeeerryyy sensitive) and it was bfp! Good luck hun, this is yur cycle too!
> 
> Fiipenko...before i started testing with proper hpt i would use the cbfm test stick everyday and try to analyse estrogen and lh lines!

Oooh that's interesting - I do look at the lines on the persona fertility monitor's test sticks to see how dark they are but i am not sure what this means so usually don't think anymore of it but is there something there that i can analyse and obseess over, do you mean you're measuring the level of estrogen or LH at ov time or something? Please tell! x


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> Lol! I've got a CBFM so I know the poas addiction well. I was disappointed it didn't ask for a stick yet but I'm only on CD7 and don't usually ov until at least CD17 lol!
> 
> I can't wait to get far enough along to have a scan. I had my booking in appointment booked but mc before then. I was quite impressed that they would book me in that early though (4w) because so many other women on hear just get told to come back much closer to 12w.

Yeah I get SO disappointed when my PFM doesn't ask for a test, i shake it and then i'm in a bad mood for half an hour afterwards. :rofl: I hope you and all of us on here don't end up needing all those ic hpt's and we get our 12 weeks happy scan soon and a healthy happy much wanted :baby: x 

Ps Can't see the point of a 4W scan, 5W maybe but you wouldn't see anything at 4w LMP?


----------



## debzie

Last pregnancy i had my booking in appt and was due to go for my 12 week scan the following week. So i all but reached that milestone. With all my pregnancies i have had scans from 5 weeks but they changed the policy now and say they we
Ont scan before 7 weeks.


----------



## chistiana

filipenko i m not sure whether the persona monitor is the same as the cbfm but in cbfm when the line closer to the pee end gets darker and the one at the other end fainter then you are about to ov. Now i continued doing them after i ovulated and the closer i went to bfp the fainter the far end line got and the darker the pee end. I think it is because lh is very similar to hcg plus estrogen rises with pg (so line gets fainter). Anyway, too complicated really if you have the hpt!

Debzie- they are right..what's the point of going for a scan if you're not gonna see anything and worry sick over it...we are anxious enough as it is, no need for more! All i can think about now is that next monday is coming closer sssooooo veeeeeerrryyy slow...it's like i ve been put on slow motion!


----------



## filipenko32

ooh thank you that's really interesting! Hope your coping with your 'next scan wait' (NSW) x


----------



## ickle pand

chistiana said:


> Ickle- when you say week 4 you mean after conception or just after you get your fbp? Cause you re supposed to be 4 weeks just when you get your bfp and believe me if you go then you'll see nothing and drive yourself crazy. This time round i didnt want to go until week 10 but the dr insisted i went at 5w5d to check for ectopic...now look at me i have a long 10 (well 8 as of today) days to worry myself sick if i ll see a hb or not!




filipenko32 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Lol! I've got a CBFM so I know the poas addiction well. I was disappointed it didn't ask for a stick yet but I'm only on CD7 and don't usually ov until at least CD17 lol!
> 
> I can't wait to get far enough along to have a scan. I had my booking in appointment booked but mc before then. I was quite impressed that they would book me in that early though (4w) because so many other women on hear just get told to come back much closer to 12w.
> 
> Yeah I get SO disappointed when my PFM doesn't ask for a test, i shake it and then i'm in a bad mood for half an hour afterwards. :rofl: I hope you and all of us on here don't end up needing all those ic hpt's and we get our 12 weeks happy scan soon and a healthy happy much wanted :baby: x
> 
> Ps Can't see the point of a 4W scan, 5W maybe but you wouldn't see anything at 4w LMP?Click to expand...

Sorry if I confused you both, it was just the booking in appointment with the midwife, there wasn't going to be any scan or anything. I was 4w along (2w post conception) and I was surprised that they'd book me in that early, but I called them the day after the BFP and told them how far along I was and they were happy to book me in just over a week later but I m/c before we got to the appointment.


----------



## Emum

:( so I managed to convince myself yesterday that this was the month. My boobs were (are) very sore, I feel sick and I just feel like I have done in the past when pregnant. So I decided I would test again this morning. Woke up at 3.30 am desparate for a wee and thought this was FMU so tested, and of course BFN. This was with a 20mui test.

I have a spa day booked for Wednesday when AF is due, which I need to cancel today if I want to get my money back. If it is BFN though for this month, I'd like to do it as a way of pampering myself and taking my mind off BFN. But it involves hot stone massage amongst other things so I wouldn't want to risk this in early pregnancy.

So I went to my local Sainsburys to see if I could get a super sensitive test. For some reason they have taken all the PTs off the shelf and put them behind the pharmacy counter, so you have to ask for the one you want. I asked the pharmacist (male) which one was the most sensitive and he said all pregnancy tests are the same! They didn't have any FRER so I ended up buying an own brand one which was the only one which said you could test early, but when I got it home and checked, it was only 15mui so only fractionally more sensitive than the one at 3.30 am and at lunchtime today it was also BFN. But it claims to be 85% accurate 2 days before the missed AF.

:( :( So it looks like I am out again this month. I hate hate hate TTC. We always struggle and I worry that it just won't ever happen for us again. Not helped by the fact, that some old biddy asked me in the supermarket whether I was the children's grandmother. I was only 31 when I had the older of the two children I had with me, so would have been pushing it some.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Good morning ladies! :hi:

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.

I'm super excited (and nervous) about my u/s appt today. I'm really hoping that I have one or two mature follicles ready to go. If I do I'll probably have to do the trigger shot tonight. WEE! :yipee: I'm thinking positive because I've had tons of EWCM yesterday and today so should be naturally Oing very soon. I can not begin to explain how wonderful that feels since today is CD 14 and "normal" for me is like CD 40ish!! :happydance: Now I just have to hope there aren't like five follicles because my dr will cancel this cycle if there are. [-o&lt;

Another positive note...my DF had her follow up u/s and the baby's hb was the same but had grown some since last Thursday. We are still praying very hard because of the low hb but she has another u/s next Monday. [-o&lt;


----------



## bastetgrrl

Emum said:


> :( so I managed to convince myself yesterday that this was the month. My boobs were (are) very sore, I feel sick and I just feel like I have done in the past when pregnant. So I decided I would test again this morning. Woke up at 3.30 am desparate for a wee and thought this was FMU so tested, and of course BFN. This was with a 20mui test.
> 
> I have a spa day booked for Wednesday when AF is due, which I need to cancel today if I want to get my money back. If it is BFN though for this month, I'd like to do it as a way of pampering myself and taking my mind off BFN. But it involves hot stone massage amongst other things so I wouldn't want to risk this in early pregnancy.
> 
> So I went to my local Sainsburys to see if I could get a super sensitive test. For some reason they have taken all the PTs off the shelf and put them behind the pharmacy counter, so you have to ask for the one you want. I asked the pharmacist (male) which one was the most sensitive and he said all pregnancy tests are the same! They didn't have any FRER so I ended up buying an own brand one which was the only one which said you could test early, but when I got it home and checked, it was only 15mui so only fractionally more sensitive than the one at 3.30 am and at lunchtime today it was also BFN. But it claims to be 85% accurate 2 days before the missed AF.
> 
> :( :( So it looks like I am out again this month. I hate hate hate TTC. We always struggle and I worry that it just won't ever happen for us again. Not helped by the fact, that some old biddy asked me in the supermarket whether I was the children's grandmother. I was only 31 when I had the older of the two children I had with me, so would have been pushing it some.

Oh hun, I'm so sorry that you had BFN's today. There is still hope since AF isn't due yet but I know that doesn't help with deciding whether or not to keep your spa appt. Do you think that you could reschedule for later in the week that way if the :witch: does show on Wed that you'll still get in and if you get a :BFP: you'll still have time to cancel?


----------



## ickle pand

Emum said:


> :( so I managed to convince myself yesterday that this was the month. My boobs were (are) very sore, I feel sick and I just feel like I have done in the past when pregnant. So I decided I would test again this morning. Woke up at 3.30 am desparate for a wee and thought this was FMU so tested, and of course BFN. This was with a 20mui test.
> 
> I have a spa day booked for Wednesday when AF is due, which I need to cancel today if I want to get my money back. If it is BFN though for this month, I'd like to do it as a way of pampering myself and taking my mind off BFN. But it involves hot stone massage amongst other things so I wouldn't want to risk this in early pregnancy.
> 
> So I went to my local Sainsburys to see if I could get a super sensitive test. For some reason they have taken all the PTs off the shelf and put them behind the pharmacy counter, so you have to ask for the one you want. I asked the pharmacist (male) which one was the most sensitive and he said all pregnancy tests are the same! They didn't have any FRER so I ended up buying an own brand one which was the only one which said you could test early, but when I got it home and checked, it was only 15mui so only fractionally more sensitive than the one at 3.30 am and at lunchtime today it was also BFN. But it claims to be 85% accurate 2 days before the missed AF.
> 
> :( :( So it looks like I am out again this month. I hate hate hate TTC. We always struggle and I worry that it just won't ever happen for us again. Not helped by the fact, that some old biddy asked me in the supermarket whether I was the children's grandmother. I was only 31 when I had the older of the two children I had with me, so would have been pushing it some.

Emum - ignore the old biddie. How rude to say that to someone in their 30's!! 

It could just be too early to test. If you do get a BFP before your spa day, just let them know and ask to change your treatment to a pregnancy friendly one - you've already booked in the time, they just need to change what type of treatment you get.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh i'm sorry emum I know how disappointing it is. Maybe the old biddie couldn't see properly as she was old! Why do 'bad things' always happen at once!? I hope it works out for you next month if definitely not this month x


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> How rude to say that to someone in their 30's!!

:blush: DD is 10 now, nearly 11. So that makes me, cough, cough, over 40...

Swopping treatments on the day for something pregnancy friendly if necessary is a good idea. I hadnt thought of that. I can't really change the day as it is half term so I had to organise childcare well in advance to be able to go. And one of the reasons for doing it this week was BECAUSE it was half term and I knew I'd fancy a break half way through.


----------



## debzie

Seep emum so sorry your feeling out. With dd and the lsdt pregnancy I got bfns with frers at 12dpo only ever got a faint line positive at 14-15 dpo. As for that old biddy how rude. I would have gone off it. 

Bastegirl so glad your feeling so positive. Good luck with the u/s.

Afm really think im setting myself for a fall as i am feeling really positive about this month. I have so many symptoms and my temp was way up. I know i was sleep deprived but even so a temp like that is not normal for me. Hopefully my ics will come tomorrow and i am so proud that i have got this far without testing.


----------



## MrsMM24

CLOBO, how are you Hun? I am haning in, hoping to make Oct a great bfp month!
EMUM, don't give up, no :af: = still chasing Hun! :dust:
FLIPENKO, glad that you and DH got some closeness, I am sure that it helped getting back into TTC out more than you think. Glad you got your orders in! GL
BASTE, thanks! I worried about the temps being low and being sick beforehand but I am aware it is cold outside. YAY for possible trigger soon! GL FXD for some mature follies! :dust:
DEBZIE, glad that you brought that image to this thread for others to get a visual. Thanks Pusher! :haha:
CHIST, I am sure all is well, keep taking care and when you go back in at the end of the month all will be well Hun!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:


----------



## debzie

Just ransacked my bedroom and found an ic had to use it. Got a bfn which was expected but i couldnot wait any longer. Feel better now i have had a fix lol.


----------



## filipenko32

MrsMM24 said:


> CLOBO, how are you Hun? I am haning in, hoping to make Oct a great bfp month!
> EMUM, don't give up, no :af: = still chasing Hun! :dust:
> FLIPENKO, glad that you and DH got some closeness, I am sure that it helped getting back into TTC out more than you think. Glad you got your orders in! GL
> BASTE, thanks! I worried about the temps being low and being sick beforehand but I am aware it is cold outside. YAY for possible trigger soon! GL FXD for some mature follies! :dust:
> DEBZIE, glad that you brought that image to this thread for others to get a visual. Thanks Pusher! :haha:
> CHIST, I am sure all is well, keep taking care and when you go back in at the end of the month all will be well Hun!
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! The weekend was extra busy for me, as you can see I haven't even logged onto my beloved BNB. I am back and tackling this TTW head on, last week!!! Temp is barely staying above coverline, but it is not dropping soooo... I was too busy to be thinking about symptoms, but now that I read everyone's posts, I can say I haven't had any noticeable ones. I just hope that it continues to rise or at least stay up through to a bfp! Still trying not to be too excited as being sick a week before OV really has me quite worried... :wacko: I still wait... :coffee: FXD! :dust:

Hi! Thanks MrsMM yeah and it helps as my DH doesn't just think I am using him for :spermy: but I will be in a few weeks and i'll be feeding him fertility foods without him knowing from now on. In a very short time time I will see my DH as nothing more than a walking sperm bank (but a well loved one!) After 3 mc's any normal person would go off dtd!! I am insane. 

Re your bug: A few months back I asked a recurent mc consultant and a fertility specialist at top clinics in London about being ill before ov-ing as i was worried this had had some effect too and they both said absolutely not, no way. Apparently you have to have some horrible 'serious' disease like toximosplasmosis (sp) for this to have any effect so I don't worry about little bugs anymore. x x :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

debzie said:


> Just ransacked my bedroom and found an ic had to use it. Got a bfn which was expected but i couldnot wait any longer. Feel better now i have had a fix lol.

Ha ha! How many dpo are you now?


----------



## chistiana

Bastet- Yaaaaaayyyyy!!!!!Fingers and toes xed for 2 lovely follicles waiting for you!!!!

Emum- first of all...did you tell the biddie to go check herself out? When does she think people have children really? i am 31 and had my son at 29 so i guess i wil be considered old when he's 10-11????Old bat!
As for the bfn...it's still early hun...the brand i had gave me bfn (well unless i twisted and turned and then i could possibly see a shadow no colour) at 12 dpo but the wondfo ones were faint positive. And that was when my b/w came back at 70 so the first one should have shown considering it claimed for 10ml/u. I m keeping my fxed for you!

Debzie....hahahahahaha...i know the feeling! 9 dpo you would have been veeeery veeeeryyy lucky hun but fxed you'll get your bfp with the new batch!

MrsMM- i agree with filipenko...i think it's nothing to worry about...unless you were boiling with high temps i doubt it makes much of a difference! How long till testing? GL!!!

AFM- i went from being a POAS junkie to being a 'checking my knickers every 2 seconds' junkie!! I keep having the feeling something is going on down there so i keep checking! I was at a lesson today (i teach children with SEN) and stopped the lesson to go to the bathroom 3 times!


----------



## Emum

Thanks C. I didn't know you were an SEN teacher. My DD has severe learning difficulties and goes to a fantastic special school. The teachers there are so amazing! I have learned so much from them about how to teach her, and even just how to structure activities to keep her entertained. Such a challenging job, but one which really makes a difference in people's lives, not just the children you teach, and you can't say that for a lot of professions.


----------



## chistiana

Emum said:


> Thanks C. I didn't know you were an SEN teacher. My DD has severe learning difficulties and goes to a fantastic special school. The teachers there are so amazing! I have learned so much from them about how to teach her, and even just how to structure activities to keep her entertained. Such a challenging job, but one which really makes a difference in people's lives, not just the children you teach, and you can't say that for a lot of professions.

Absolutely true Emum...i think anything (or at least almost everything) you do with a passion can make a difference in people's lives...i love my students BECAUSE they are so special plus they have taught me sooooo many things it is unbelievable!:flower:


----------



## filipenko32

You must find that job SO rewarding knowing you have made a big difference every day.... 

On a seperate note - You know, you're right about the fertility poas! I noticed that the line nearest the pee end does get lighter. :happydance: :headspin: Today I still had a positive pregnancy test but a green light on my fertility monitor so it mustn't be detecting high estrogen and the hcg level must be so low now that it's not even registering as an LH surge. Does that make sense!?


----------



## ickle pand

filipenko32 said:


> Hi! Thanks MrsMM yeah and it helps as my DH doesn't just think I am using him for :spermy: but I will be in a few weeks and i'll be feeding him fertility foods without him knowing from now on. In a very short time time I will see my DH as nothing more than a walking sperm bank (but a well loved one!) After 3 mc's any normal person would go off dtd!! I am insane.

What fertility foods are you feeding your DH? I want to sneak some into my DH too lol!


----------



## filipenko32

I make him smoothies with lots of antioxidant type fruits in like all the berries, and I crush vitamin c tablets into that aswell as vit c is good for sperm. But i also put lots of antioxidant type vitamins in there (but not all at once) such as acai berries in vitamin form. I give him L-arginine as that's an amino acid found in normal protein but it's good for libido so I double that near my ov-time and it keeps him going! Everything is naturally derived stuff. Unfortunately he drinks beer twice a week and a lot of coffee so this muct cancel my efforts!! :wacko:


----------



## chistiana

filipenko it does make sense...if it cant detect hcg then no lh serge either! It looks like you re well on your way to a nice bfn and ov soon after!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Well I'm extremely disappointed to report that there were no mature follicles yet. :sad1: I swear that I just can't go to the dr and get any good news. :nope: I thought for sure that I was so close because of all the signs. I mean I have EWCM pouring out when I go to the restroom!!! :growl: This is just a huge blow to my positive thinking. 

Other bad news for the day...another friend that I had just found out was preggers a couple of weeks ago (FB update) has just had a mc at 11 wks. So very sad. :sad1:


----------



## filipenko32

bastetgrrl said:


> Well I'm extremely disappointed to report that there were no mature follicles yet. :sad1: I swear that I just can't go to the dr and get any good news. :nope: I thought for sure that I was so close because of all the signs. I mean I have EWCM pouring out when I go to the restroom!!! :growl: This is just a huge blow to my positive thinking.
> 
> Other bad news for the day...another friend that I had just found out was preggers a couple of weeks ago (FB update) has just had a mc at 11 wks. So very sad. :sad1:

I'm so sorry to read this, is there any chance you could try in a few days or does it have to be exactly today? sorry about your friend :nope: x


----------



## bastetgrrl

filipenko32 said:


> bastetgrrl said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm extremely disappointed to report that there were no mature follicles yet. :sad1: I swear that I just can't go to the dr and get any good news. :nope: I thought for sure that I was so close because of all the signs. I mean I have EWCM pouring out when I go to the restroom!!! :growl: This is just a huge blow to my positive thinking.
> 
> Other bad news for the day...another friend that I had just found out was preggers a couple of weeks ago (FB update) has just had a mc at 11 wks. So very sad. :sad1:
> 
> I'm so sorry to read this, is there any chance you could try in a few days or does it have to be exactly today? sorry about your friend :nope: xClick to expand...

Well I could and hopefully will O later :shrug: but it's just back to the same ole BS with my long cycle. If we don't get preggers this cycle I'm sure I'll get an increased dose of clomid.


----------



## chistiana

sorry to heat this Bastet but hey..not everyone ovulated cd14...i actually never ovulated earlier than cd17 so please keep your spirits up..if its not today it will be soon and when it happens you'll have not 1 but 2 little follicles!


----------



## filipenko32

I ov late too on day 16 of a 27 day cylce. Hang in there and if you do need a higher dose of clomid then there are so many success stories out there because of it. You never know , you could be the one getting the twins and it's fate for you!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks, it's just frustrating because I know that it's going to be another long cycle because the clomid didn't work. I'm just hoping it's not as long as it has been in the past (conceived on CD 40). :nope: I'm also pissed that my body is playing games with me making me think that I was so close. :growlmad:

Thanks again for the support. I really appreciate it. Time for a drink.:wine:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww i'm sorry I will keep my fingers crossed for you, Btw red wine is fantastic for fertility because of the antioxidants so drink up!! :drunk:


----------



## debzie

SSo sorry baste I cannot speak for clomid but i have done a few cycles of soy. it delayed my ovulation by a few days but i did get watery and ewcm for up to 10 days before ov. which would make sense as it increases estrogen. it must be working for you just not flipping the switch for fab just yet. fingers crossed it will be next week you will ov and take full advantage of the ewcm to get some swimmers ready. good luck hun.


Afm temp is down alittle this morning but still high for me. my progesterone levels must be through the roof as I feel nauseous my skin and hair is greasy and my boobs are really sore. I know it sounds promising but i don't want to het my hopes up too much. hopefully my ics will arrive this morning so i can get my fix. I have collected my fmu and put it into a pee bottle does anyone know how long i can keep it before its no good to test with? I know at work ( I am a psychiatric nurse) we can leave it out for an hour or fridge it for 24 hours. but we don't test for hcg.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm sorry Debzie I've no idea. Might be worth a google though. I know you're supposed to let your urine come to room temp before you test with IC's though and that takes at least 20mins.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ickle. its not that concentrated anyway will see if I can hold my wee for a few hours today and test. typical postie is usually here at 9 am anyother day except today. oh well.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Debzie, I am waiting for my ic's this morning too but for different testing reasons! It doesn't matter one bit how long you leave it for. In one of my testing 'experiments' I left the same pot of pee for the next day (24hours) to see if it read the same result on a clearblue digi and it did (don't ask why i did that). All the best of luck to you x


----------



## debzie

Thanks hun...just googled it and it turns out that hcg has a half life of 24 hours so if you left your per out the hcg would half in it. So think I'm ok with mine. Hurry up postie. X


----------



## Emum

I would leave it on the side until the postie came, then if the test was BFN would tell myself it was because the FMU was old and the result unreliable, personally. But that's because I am a master at clinging at straws, and really should know better.

BFN for me again this morning. The new tests I bought are doing my head in because they initially show a shadowy line where the result line should be, but it fades after about 10 minutes. It must just be the way the test is manufactured though, or a faulty batch, because it has happened every day for the last 3 or 4 and if it was a TLP then it would have become visible by now.

Tomorrow will be 15 days after my positive OPK and so I am expecting AF to visit in the morning, even though it will only be CD25. Will stock up on some painkillers and chocolate today I think in preparation.


----------



## debzie

I know I will do the same emum. I too am fantastic at clutching at straws. Wow that would be a short cycle is that normal for you? I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## Emum

debzie said:


> I know I will do the same emum. I too am fantastic at clutching at straws. Wow that would be a short cycle is that normal for you? I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.

No, they are usually between 28 and 30 days but for some reason I seemed to ovulate really early this month. I guess my system is still adjusting after the miscarriage. Unless I surged several days before I ovulated but that seems unlikely.


----------



## struth

bastetgrrl said:


> Thanks, it's just frustrating because I know that it's going to be another long cycle because the clomid didn't work. I'm just hoping it's not as long as it has been in the past (conceived on CD 40). :nope: I'm also pissed that my body is playing games with me making me think that I was so close. :growlmad:
> 
> Thanks again for the support. I really appreciate it. Time for a drink.:wine:

Are you sure it hasn't worked or is it just that is hasn't worked yet? I have a friend on here who is on clomid and she didn't ovulate until about cd21 or something. I'll check for you....


----------



## struth

...yup. I just checked her chart. On her first month on clomid she ovulated on cd16 but on her second she didn't until cd22. Could it just be that it has been delayed for you too?

AFM - I'm still waiting to ovulate since the mc earlier this month. CD20 today and no sign yet (although lots of fertile CM earlier in the cycle that has now gone :shrug:)


----------



## debzie

Postie has been...... bfn tiny bit gutted.


----------



## MoonShadow14

How are all you girlies doing? I haven't been on for a week and feels like I have missed loads!

I thinking I am approaching OV this weekend after my m/c but not sure. so lots of :sex: from tonight onwards, saying that, hubby had been well into TTC the last week we have :sex: so much I am knackered LOL. Not just to TTC though, also for funsies! the m/c has actually brought us even closer together.

OH think he has Mega Super :spermy: so regularly states he has "plenty to do the job" lol

:dust:


----------



## themarshas

Hi everyone! I feel like I'm trying to find a place to fit in here on BNB after an early miscarriage over the weekend (confirmed yesterday) at 5 weeks. Emotionally & physically I'm worn out but mostly we're looking forward to getting back to ttc. So I'm trying to find a place to get some advice about recovering and trying again. Any advice is welcome. Did anyone have a miscarriage and start trying right away? I've done a lot of googling and there seems to be no real medical reason you have to wait and my dr said just to wait for a normal period, but obviously I'm worried about going through all of this again- although again I've seen no reason that 1 miscarriage leads to a highger chance of another. Would anyone share with me their story? and how long it took before you felt physically healed after your miscarriage?

sorry for dragging up painful memories for you all, just trying to find out all I can so I can move forward.


----------



## chistiana

Debzie...i say STILL TOO EARLY!!! :haha:

Emum- Wth? This doesnt sound normal..they should be doing this...have you tried a digital at all?

Hi Themarshas- welcome on this thread. I m very sorry for your loss.:hugs: I can share my story and you go figure... Got pregnant with #2 In january, mmc in april. Dr told me to wait 2-3 months...got pg again in July (3 months later) mc at 6w4d in August. Dr told me to wait 2 cycles...never got an af but got my BFP on the 6th of October (so basically conceived 1 month after my mc). Went for a scan last friday and asked the dr whether this means i have higher risk of another mc. "NO"! "Then why should we have waited?" "Because it takes time for the endometrium to build up for the egg to implant". Duhhhaaahhh if it implanted then obviously it was enough! Well i dont know what's gonna happen but whatever happens i m not gonna put it down to trying too soon. THat's me and that's how i want to look at it! Good Luck with whatever you choose to do girl, there's plenty of good advice in this thread!


----------



## chistiana

oups..."shouldnt" be doing this!


----------



## debzie

Welcome the marshals and so sorry for your loss. Each and everyone of the lovely ladies have started ttc straight after miscarriage and a lot of us have stuck around ( like myself) a few cycles on. The psysical healing is more or less complete when your bleeding stops some of us continue to have some hcg left over that can take a while to get out of your system. You are advisrd not to dtd whilst bleefing or for two weeks post d&c or erpc as it increases the risk of infection. 

The emotional healing however.takes some time but one thing.is for sure ttc again makes the scars fade quicker... good luck hun and ask away. X


----------



## themarshas

chistiana said:


> Debzie...i say STILL TOO EARLY!!! :haha:
> 
> Emum- Wth? This doesnt sound normal..they should be doing this...have you tried a digital at all?
> 
> Hi Themarshas- welcome on this thread. I m very sorry for your loss.:hugs: I can share my story and you go figure... Got pregnant with #2 In january, mmc in april. Dr told me to wait 2-3 months...got pg again in July (3 months later) mc at 6w4d in August. Dr told me to wait 2 cycles...never got an af but got my BFP on the 6th of October (so basically conceived 1 month after my mc). Went for a scan last friday and asked the dr whether this means i have higher risk of another mc. "NO"! "Then why should we have waited?" "Because it takes time for the endometrium to build up for the egg to implant". Duhhhaaahhh if it implanted then obviously it was enough! Well i dont know what's gonna happen but whatever happens i m not gonna put it down to trying too soon. THat's me and that's how i want to look at it! Good Luck with whatever you choose to do girl, there's plenty of good advice in this thread!

Thank you and FX'd Crossed for you!!!


----------



## bastetgrrl

debzie - FXD :dust:

struth - my dr considers it "not working" since I didn't have any mature follicles during my u/s yesterday she even offered to send us to a FS which I said that I'd rather try 100mg dose of clomid before going that direction. But I agree that I could still ovulate this cycle but I'm in for another long cycle....but CD21 or CD22 would be fine by me! 

Hope that you O very soon! FXD :dust:

Shadow - FXD that you catch the eggie :dust:

themarshas - I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: A lot of us have tried immediately after our mc and some have waited. There is a ton of info out there on why to try right away or why to wait a cycle or two. 

AFM - Had a good cry last night. :sad1: Decided to stay home from work to relax. My DH's mom is in the hospital with blood clot issues so we are also dealing with that added stress. :nope:

I was so shocked that my dr offered to refer us to a FS already but she is very understanding of my crazy cycles since she also had ovulation issues when ttc. Shots were the only way that she would O. I'm going to give clomid another try if things don't work out this cycle. I'm still holding onto hope that I'll O soon. [-o&lt;


----------



## ickle pand

themarshas - Welcome! Sorry you have to be here but hope we can help you.

I tried again immediately after the m/c (before my first AF) but have had no luck so far. I think though that my body has still been recovering as I've now had 5 AF's and the last one was the only one that has been as heavy and painful as normal, so I feel like my lining is now building up enough for implantation. 

I also changed to a different multi-vitamin this cycle, it's one especially for women TTC rather than a pregnancy one so I don't know if that's made the difference, but I'd recommend it. DH is taking the male equivalent (though you'd think I was poisoning him with the look he has on his face when I pass it to him lol!)


----------



## MrsMM24

FILIPENKPO, it is always good when they don't "think" you are using them for sperm. :haha: GL!
CHISTINA, I am testing starting on the 28th, but AF is due on the 2nd so we shall see... As for feeling wet down there, something I experienced almost through my whole PG and through most of my last PG. No worries.
BASTE, so sorry that there was no maturity, hang in there, it takes time. Your Forever Baby is coming. Sending many :hugs: for your friend as we all know too well what she must be going through. an extra set of :hugs: for you and DH as with all this, you are compunded, I hope your MIL gets better. :hugs:
DEBZIE, you know I have said it time and time again, 10DPO, tooooo early! Hang in there Hun!!
EMUM, things are still promising for you, no :af:=still chasing hun! :dust;
STRUTH, nice to hear from you. It sounds like OV is nearing! FXD!:dust:
SHADOW, I too was gone for a while, being busy. FXD big time for your impending OV! :dust:
THEMARSHAS, :hugs: so sorry for your loss. As mentioned, :wave: we welcome you with open arms, tears, rants, hugs, and :dust: to this thread, you are more than welcome and you fit in just fine. As you can read in my journal (in my signature) we had a devastating loss this year, but we decided to TTC immediately as it helped with our healing process. Everyone is different,but as many ladies in here can tell you, going right into it was helpful. GL FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Last week of TWW is starting off lovely, temp jumped up a little today, reeally hoping it stays up there to a bfp! Still no SS, and that feels good. I am a little nervous, as DW and I have similar cycle lengths and her AF is near!:wacko: Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks MrsMM. And you chart is looking good. FXD for that BFP this cycle!


----------



## chistiana

Thanks MrsMM- only3 days to testing then...i m keeping my fxed for a very quick BFP!!!!


----------



## Emum

chistiana said:


> Thanks MrsMM- only3 days to testing then...i m keeping my fxed for a very quick BFP!!!!

And me. I shall be checking regularly for news :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

debzie said:


> Thanks hun...just googled it and it turns out that hcg has a half life of 24 hours so if you left your per out the hcg would half in it. So think I'm ok with mine. Hurry up postie. X

Oh that's interesting, perhaps my hormone levels were high enough at that to have half still measure 3+ on the digi?


----------



## filipenko32

debzie said:


> Postie has been...... bfn tiny bit gutted.

Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Are you 10dpo now?


----------



## filipenko32

themarshas said:


> Hi everyone! I feel like I'm trying to find a place to fit in here on BNB after an early miscarriage over the weekend (confirmed yesterday) at 5 weeks. Emotionally & physically I'm worn out but mostly we're looking forward to getting back to ttc. So I'm trying to find a place to get some advice about recovering and trying again. Any advice is welcome. Did anyone have a miscarriage and start trying right away? I've done a lot of googling and there seems to be no real medical reason you have to wait and my dr said just to wait for a normal period, but obviously I'm worried about going through all of this again- although again I've seen no reason that 1 miscarriage leads to a highger chance of another. Would anyone share with me their story? and how long it took before you felt physically healed after your miscarriage?
> 
> sorry for dragging up painful memories for you all, just trying to find out all I can so I can move forward.

Sorry for your loss, I know the pain and it's horrible :hugs: Re ttc. I waiting 2 months 2nd mc and didn't wait at all for this last mc. My RE said it makes no difference. It's just that I have always been a week behind dates at my scans so if i get pregnant again before my af and don't know the exact date it will be harder for me to cope with and ill go insane! So am i waiting? No! Why? Because I always just feel so much better when I am pregnant again! I hope that when I get my baby the emotional effects of all this will lessen somewhat x x

Oh and I felt physically healed about a week after my d&c x


----------



## filipenko32

MrsMM Good Luck with your BFP!! Keeping everything crossed for you :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## debzie

filipenko32 said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Postie has been...... bfn tiny bit gutted.
> 
> Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Are you 10dpo now?Click to expand...

yeah hun 10dpo have shruged it off now though and might test in the morning...thats a lie I will test in the morning.


----------



## filipenko32

debzie said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Postie has been...... bfn tiny bit gutted.
> 
> Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Are you 10dpo now?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah hun 10dpo have shruged it off now though and might test in the morning...thats a lie I will test in the morning.Click to expand...

You're a stronger woman than I, I would be testing tonight!! I don't want to do down these ic's yet but this morning i had a Clearblue digi left so I used that while waiting for the postie (see, not as strong as you, had my fix before postie) and it still said positive "1-2weeks" - I want a BFN you see. But 1 hour later wth new pee and the ic's hpts low, and high sensitivity tests said negative. What do you think about that?


----------



## Emum

debzie said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Postie has been...... bfn tiny bit gutted.
> 
> Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Are you 10dpo now?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah hun 10dpo have shruged it off now though and might test in the morning...thats a lie I will test in the morning.Click to expand...

lol. That's so me!

Not that I am obsessing tonight or anything :nope: but I wondered whether anyone thinks I might be miscalculating my dates?

My last AF started on 1 October. This was the first month using my CBFM since ttc my last little one 3 years ago so I've forgotten I think exactly how it works. I got my first peak on 12 October and my second on 13 October so I assumed I ovulated on the evening of 12 October or on 13th, and should expect AF on 26 October, though my usual cycle is 28 days so would normally expect AF on 28 October. I was also doing CB digi OPKS from 8 October in the afternoons and did not get a smiley face until the afternoon of 12 October.

Is it possible even though I surged on Wednesday, that I didnt actually ovulate until Friday, and so am only 11dpo rather than 13? I don't really feel as though AF is going to come tomorrow though I don't usually get much in the way of PMS so that's not definitive.

I guess what I'm really asking is whether there is any point at all in having a glimmer of hope for this month, with all the BFNs since 21 October to this morning, or am I deluding myself?


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Postie has been...... bfn tiny bit gutted.
> 
> Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Are you 10dpo now?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah hun 10dpo have shruged it off now though and might test in the morning...thats a lie I will test in the morning.Click to expand...
> 
> lol. That's so me!
> 
> Not that I am obsessing tonight or anything :nope: but I wondered whether anyone thinks I might be miscalculating my dates?
> 
> My last AF started on 1 October. This was the first month using my CBFM since ttc my last little one 3 years ago so I've forgotten I think exactly how it works. I got my first peak on 12 October and my second on 13 October so I assumed I ovulated on the evening of 12 October or on 13th, and should expect AF on 26 October, though my usual cycle is 28 days so would normally expect AF on 28 October. I was also doing CB digi OPKS from 8 October in the afternoons and did not get a smiley face until the afternoon of 12 October.
> 
> Is it possible even though I surged on Wednesday, that I didnt actually ovulate until Friday, and so am only 11dpo rather than 13? I don't really feel as though AF is going to come tomorrow though I don't usually get much in the way of PMS so that's not definitive.
> 
> I guess what I'm really asking is whether there is any point at all in having a glimmer of hope for this month, with all the BFNs since 21 October to this morning, or am I deluding myself?Click to expand...


I would think you would have ov'd on the 14th then - does anyone else agree? Therefore you could be 11dpo today?? I would say you're definitely not 13dpo as it takes on average 36 hours from surge or more for the egg to be released. :dust: :dust: x

Ps are you using ic's? Do you know for sure these are really sensitive? I have just stated using them so i don't know


----------



## debzie

Ok i am busted I have done 3 today still bfn. 

Emum I think it is possible that you are 11 dpo. X


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Ps are you using ic's? Do you know for sure these are really sensitive? I have just stated using them so i don't know

They are proper POASs not strips but were quite a bit cheaper than OTC ones as I bought them in bulk online from amazon. They are being sold as 20mui. I also did a Sainsbury ownbrand yesterday (not with FMU) which is apparently 15mui according to an online search, but if I was only 10dpo then it would be understandable if it didnt react without FMU.

I guess I started to really hope on Sunday which could maybe have been 9dpo rather than 11 as I thought at the time, which might fit with likely implanatation times if I ovulated later than I first assumed. 

Gah, I don't know. Perhaps I am just raising my hopes needlessly and will be gutted tomorrow if AF arrives. I guess all I can do though is keep testing until she gets here


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Ps are you using ic's? Do you know for sure these are really sensitive? I have just stated using them so i don't know
> 
> They are proper POASs not strips but were quite a bit cheaper than OTC ones as I bought them in bulk online from amazon. They are being sold as 20mui. I also did a Sainsbury ownbrand yesterday (not with FMU) which is apparently 15mui according to an online search, but if I was only 10dpo then it would be understandable if it didnt react without FMU.
> 
> I guess I started to really hope on Sunday which could maybe have been 9dpo rather than 11 as I thought at the time, which might fit with likely implanatation times if I ovulated later than I first assumed.
> 
> Gah, I don't know. Perhaps I am just raising my hopes needlessly and will be gutted tomorrow if AF arrives. I guess all I can do though is keep testing until she gets hereClick to expand...

I know the frustration! I think that's all you can do but it's hard :hugs: x


----------



## Emum

Huuumphh. I am so hacked off with the pregnancy tests I have bought. They were a bulk buy from amazon and I have used them in the past with no problems but there seems to be a fault with this batch. Since I started testing on Friday, every day there has been a very faint line, more like a shadow, which appears within the time frame for the test, but then disappears again about 15 minutes later. This morning, when AF is due, I tested again with no real expectation of success but just in case as I have my spa day today. This time there was a line with a tiny hint of pink but not dead straight like a normal positive would be, but slightly skewiff. After the customary 15 minutes it had faded to a grey colour. For the first time I got my OH, who was a chemist in his youth, to have a look and give a second opinion, and his view is that it was a faulty test. I've just fished it out of the bin and the line has completely disappeared again. I also tested with the left over Sainsbury's own brand from Monday which was a BFN. So I am pretty confident that the amazon test this morning was also a BFN but it did get my hopes up unnecessarily for a while.



At least AF has not made her appearance yet. I hope she doesn't decide to show right in the middle of my massage. :blush: Think I may put a tampon in just to be on the safe side, though I don't usually like to do this, but I don't suppose for an hour it will do any harm.


----------



## struth

Ladies - I know it is so tempting (I test from about 9dpo) but in both of my pregnancies I didn't get a bfp on ICs until I was at least 14/15dpo... My first pregnancy I got a bfp on a FRER at 13dpo and nothing on an IC at all. My second I got bfps on ICs strips (both 25 and 10miu) on the same day (14dpo) when they were both completely blank the day before. 

I have now been testing down from my mc and while the 10miu IC did give me darker lines than the 25miu IC they both were positive and negative on the same days... Oh - and on the day before my hcg was 8 I got a positive on the ICs whereas on the day it was 8 I got a negative (on both of them). So.... I guess what I'm saying is that they seem to be accurate with me BUT there isn't much difference in the two different strength tests.

Emum - I think you ovulated later than you think. The digis say that ovulation will be 24-36 hours after the start of your peak. So.. that would mean that you ovulated on the 13th or 14th. That would make you 12/13 dpo today... Last cycle I got my surge and didn't ovulate until 2 days after (I use opks and temp) so it is possible that you are only 12dpo today. Either way - enjoy your spa day and massage and I hope that you get an answer soon :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hello all of you!

I havent popped into this thread for a while - but i promised the original posters that i owuld give updates on my pregnancy. 

So i had my 20w scan yesterday and naturally i was worried sick and nearly passed out. But baby was perfect.

I wont post photos here but i hopt this gives everyone who has had a MC hope. when i started this thread i NEVER thought i would ever get to 20 weeks pregnant.

*GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL XXXX*


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies

So sorry for the. ambigious tests I had the same problem with the ladt lot of ics i had my heart would be in my mouth as o saw a line then bfn. Hope the witch stays away.

I tested this morning bfn...temps are taking dive too. I still habe some glimmer of hope but its fading fadt.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all, I have met some of you in other threads already, I had my second mc last week at 10 weeks, and I am intending to start trying again straight away. I had a D&C so I will hang on a week or so. Just been reading the last few posts in this thread and it may take me a while to get the hang of the abbreviations you use so forgive me if I don't seem to contribute much to all your posts. Just wanted to say good luck to you all and lets hope we all get what we want very soon.:flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Kas - so happy for you that everything's going well. Can't believe you're halfway there already. Have you posted pics on another thread? I'd love to see them, but I can understand why you didn't post them here xx


----------



## mrsmax

That's wonderful FirstTimer. Thanks for dropping in to give us encouragement.


----------



## firsttimer1

thanks amanda and mrsmax :hugs: i really hope you all get your BFPs soon.

my pics are on this thread - just scroll down and you will see them on my post. The baby is swallowing and then yawning. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...2012-13-pink-10-blue-11-yellow-bumps-900.html

Im not taking any moment of this pregnancy for granted :hugs:

again - *good luck to you all xxxx*


----------



## ickle pand

They are great pics Kas. I bet you can't stop looking at them :)


----------



## filipenko32

Wonderful pictures you must be over the moon! x x


----------



## debzie

Hi kas thanks for dtopping on and those pics are realy good net your over the moon. X

I think im out this afternoon my usual I could kill someone then cry pmt had kicked in with vengence. Have even snapped at dd. Need to chill and eat chocolate.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Kas - That's wonderful news! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## firsttimer1

Thank you ladies :hugs: lets have more BFPs from this thread soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

Hey KAZ!! :wave: thanks for sstopping in. The pics are beauty :flower:
EMUM, I agree with EMUM, I think that you are likely 11DPO (yesterday) FXD! :dust:
DEBZIE, it is still early really and that isn't a dive, as it is still very high above the cover. It could even still be implantation as you are only 11DPO... GL FXD! :dust:
BASTE, still looking good for OV soon Hun! Chart is coming together nicely....
MRS MIGGINS, so sorry for your losses :hugs: I hope that you gt a very sticky bfp soon! :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## struth

firsttimer1 said:


> Hello all of you!
> 
> I havent popped into this thread for a while - but i promised the original posters that i owuld give updates on my pregnancy.
> 
> So i had my 20w scan yesterday and naturally i was worried sick and nearly passed out. But baby was perfect.
> 
> I wont post photos here but i hopt this gives everyone who has had a MC hope. when i started this thread i NEVER thought i would ever get to 20 weeks pregnant.
> 
> *GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL XXXX*

Thanks Firsttimer - was so glad to hear that all was well with your scan :happydance:

And, for my part, it is lovely to see you come back and give us updates. It truly gives me hope. Thank you x


----------



## struth

debzie said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> So sorry for the. ambigious tests I had the same problem with the ladt lot of ics i had my heart would be in my mouth as o saw a line then bfn. Hope the witch stays away.
> 
> I tested this morning bfn...temps are taking dive too. I still habe some glimmer of hope but its fading fadt.

Your temps are still WAY above the coverline. That is not a dive hon! Oh and the mood swings - both recent pregnancies I turned into an emotional wreck at 10-12dpo. Honestly, I'm not usually one for mood swings or high emotion but my goodness I was a nightmare. You are not out yet x



Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi all, I have met some of you in other threads already, I had my second mc last week at 10 weeks, and I am intending to start trying again straight away. I had a D&C so I will hang on a week or so. Just been reading the last few posts in this thread and it may take me a while to get the hang of the abbreviations you use so forgive me if I don't seem to contribute much to all your posts. Just wanted to say good luck to you all and lets hope we all get what we want very soon.:flower:

Welcome Mrs Miggins - sorry that you have to be here but you have come to the right place. The ladies on here are lovely and are so supportive of one another. I had a mmc at 9 weeks in August and then another mc at 6 weeks earlier this month and they have been great to me. Ask away if you are unsure of the abbreviations - we have all been there! 

As for trying again, I think all the ladies on here would agree that you should go for it when it feels right for you. I guess you have probably been told that it might take some time for your hcg to return to pre-pregnancy levels. Are they testing your bloods to check? Some places do and some don't - it all depends on where you are and your circumstances. If they are not, you can monitor this with tests yourself (if you feel you need to). It has helped me to know when my tests have gone negative as most people don't ovulate again until they have. 

Anyway, welcome and I hope that your stay here is short :hugs:



MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, higher than whole cycle (except days with fever). I just hope I did enough and beign sick doesn't effect implantation. I mean, it looks apparent that I OVd so if I truly did.... FXD! Well, I creep closer to testing! Getting nervous however. As promised, started SS today. Not really much or anything that resembles past bfps. Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. DW is spotting and moody and fatigued. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

Your chart is looking good honey - SS is a killer as AF and bfp symptoms are so similar! Hang in there - I hope this cycle is the one when you and DW get your bfp :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

struth said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all of you!
> 
> I havent popped into this thread for a while - but i promised the original posters that i owuld give updates on my pregnancy.
> 
> So i had my 20w scan yesterday and naturally i was worried sick and nearly passed out. But baby was perfect.
> 
> I wont post photos here but i hopt this gives everyone who has had a MC hope. when i started this thread i NEVER thought i would ever get to 20 weeks pregnant.
> 
> *GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL XXXX*
> 
> Thanks Firsttimer - was so glad to hear that all was well with your scan :happydance:
> 
> And, for my part, it is lovely to see you come back and give us updates. It truly gives me hope. Thank you xClick to expand...

Thanks Firsttimer and many many congratulations!! :baby: :flower:
How many mc's did you have if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM - your chart looks great! FXD for you. :dust:

debzie - don't give up yet hun. It ain't over til it's over. FXD :dust:

AFM - well I'm still holding out hope that I'll O very soon. [-o&lt; My skin is breaking out like crazy (doesn't help that I've been picking...can't help it). :blush: I'm hiding out in my office trying to avoid people so they don't get grossed by my "evil heads." :haha: I really hope it's better by tomorrow because I have another important meeting. :dohh:

Other than that still have lots of EWCM and today my CP was high and I believe soft but it was tough to feel because it was way up there. My OPK looked a little darker today but it's SO freaking hard to tell for sure.


----------



## Emum

bastetgrrl said:


> Other than that still have lots of EWCM and today my CP was high and I believe soft but it was tough to feel because it was way up there. My OPK looked a little darker today but it's SO freaking hard to tell for sure.

Hi bastetgrrl

If you think you might be close to getting a positive OPK it might be worth switching to digi OPKs for the next few days so you get a clear unambiguous result. They can be so hard to read sometimes that its nice to have one that just says yes or no. Lots of girls on these boards use the cheapie ones until they get close and a few CBs at the very last minute to keep costs down as they are expensive.

Are you temping as well? Sometimes clomid can mess up OPK results a bit and you get a positive even if you don't release an egg, but I think you can confirm it by temping too (though I personally have never done this)

Good luck. You certainly arent out yet. I had several monitored cycles when ltttc my first, some of them on clomid and some on other fertility drugs, and it can take longer to get to the start line. The good news is once you are there, your wait for BFP/AF is the same length as everyone else's!


----------



## chistiana

Firsttimer- thanks for dropping in and letting us know of your very good news...when i first got on this thread i was sooooo happy to hear of your bfp because it gave me so much hope! Best of luck for the next 20 weeks!

Emum- i think too think you are earlier than you think..keep using those tests and if they are still the same in a couple of days buy a digi one to be on the safe side. Shadow line though seems promising.,....!!!

Baste- it seems you are on your way...what did the dr tell you...there were no follicles at all or not mature enough? I d say keep your hopes up!

MrsMiggins- welcome although we re all sorry you have to be on this thread. It has been so supportive on here that even though i now have my bfp i am still hanging around here and sharing my worries with these lovely ladies! Best of luck for a quick bfp!

MrsMM- i too had no symptoms to report so this is not necessarily negative...hope this is it for you.. GL!

AFM- I had been having slight cramps (not too bad) and nausea the last couple of days and today they've completely disappeared so i m feeling a little negative today...cant do anything until monday though..gggrrrmffff


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi Emum - 

I used to use the the digi OPKs but when I was getting multiple pos in my cycle (surge but no eggie) that we conceived I decided not to send the money on them. 

I am temping as well but unfortunately the clomid has really messed with my temps. There were four days after clomid that my temps were crazy high. :nope: They have finally come down and I'm charting to see if I notice a shift or not but I do know clomid can mess with that as well. :shrug:

I'm just ready to reach my 2WW. Lord give me some patience. :haha:


----------



## bastetgrrl

chistiana - the u/s showed that none of the follicles were close to 17mm yet.


----------



## chistiana

hmmmm ok but they could have been well on there way? keeping my fxed for you, all the signs point to ov...


----------



## Emum

bastetgrrl said:


> chistiana - the u/s showed that none of the follicles were close to 17mm yet.

They can develop at erratic rates though. When we had our last (failed) IUI I was scanned on Wednesday and the folly was around 12mm and they were predicting ovulation on Monday or Tuesday with IUI scheduled for that date. I in fact ovulated the Saturday beforehand when the clinic was closed, hence why that one failed! Just to give you hope though we then conceived naturally 2 cycles later :) Though the IUI cycle was a natural one not on clomid.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Thanks Emum, appreciate the information it definitely helps put my mind at ease. 

It's just frustrating because I felt like that was it at my u/s appt. Dr was already giving me info about the next cycle and said I could take prometrium again if AF doesn't show in 14 days. I was like "hey, I can still ovulate this cycle, right" and she said oh yeah. It's upsetting that they consider it a failed cycle all because the clomid didn't make me ovulate on CD 14. :nope: I really like my dr but I'm starting to wonder why she is giving up so quickly. I know that she had ovulation problems so maybe she is just trying to help but geesh...stressing me out.


----------



## struth

I'm hoping that you are still in with a chance honey - from what I have seen on here clomid doesn't make you ovulate on cd14 at all. And surely your follicles could still develop over the next few days.

Hang on in there and keep temping - I think you would still see a shift it if were to happen. 

:hugs:


----------



## vanessabee

Hello Ladies,

I'm new to BnB and this forum has been helping me out alot. Emotionally, mentally and just giving me more hope. I found out at 8 weeks 6 days by u/s that my baby's heart stopped beating and that my baby was only 7 days 3 days. I had a D&C last friday. This is my 4th miscarrriage and my 2nd one this year. I have PCOS with monthly periods and i'm guessing low levels of progesterone. 

I want to try again, how soon can I try? 

I thank you all for giving me light in this dark situation. Like I said, i'm new to this and I dont quite understand all the abbreviations. Can someone give me a lesson on them? All the abbreviations that you think are important, thank you in advance

xoxo


----------



## filipenko32

vanessabee said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I'm new to BnB and this forum has been helping me out alot. Emotionally, mentally and just giving me more hope. I found out at 8 weeks 6 days by u/s that my baby's heart stopped beating and that my baby was only 7 days 3 days. I had a D&C last friday. This is my 4th miscarrriage and my 2nd one this year. I have PCOS with monthly periods and i'm guessing low levels of progesterone.
> 
> I want to try again, how soon can I try?
> 
> I thank you all for giving me light in this dark situation. Like I said, i'm new to this and I dont quite understand all the abbreviations. Can someone give me a lesson on them? All the abbreviations that you think are important, thank you in advance
> 
> xoxo

dpo = days past ovulation af = period "aunt Flow" BFP = big fat positive on a pregnancy test ic's = internet cheapies (pregnancy test strips that are boght cheaply off the internet) BFN = negative preg test :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls, I found out today that fish oil (containing DHA as in Pregnacare Plus) is actually brilliant for ovulation. Google 'DHA and ovulation'. I'm now taking Pregnacare Plus instead of the sanatagen prenatals.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hello, just wanted to pop in and say hi. I had a mmc 2 weeks ago (first pregnancy at 10 week when I had the scan) followed by ERPC last week. I have been posting on the loss thread but want to start thinking about ttc so I have been lurking on this and the over 35 thread getting advice and positive thoughts from you ladies!

I know its still early days but I feel if I have been going baby mad since the loss. I have started myself and the OH on coenzq10 and have bought ov sticks (this bit he doesn't know about yet!).

Wishing us all luck for the future!


----------



## Emum

Welcome pinksmarties. I'm over 35 too, though not on the over 35 board yet. 42 for the next two weeks only (gulp!)


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum said:


> Welcome pinksmarties. I'm over 35 too, though not on the over 35 board yet. 42 for the next two weeks only (gulp!)

Hi Emum, sometimes I wish time would slow down a bit!! I will be 38 in Jan. I haven't posted in the 35 board, maybe I am in denial :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks everyone for the welcome. Struth, I have had no follow up advice or appointments made for me following my D&C whatsoever. I feel really let down. I went to my GP as I was bleeding first thing in the morning, he reassured me everything was probably ok (it wasn't) and booked me a scan, but could not get me in till the following day. I went along, had the scan and was told there was no heartbeat. Then I was offered the options of tablets to assist the miscarriage or a natural miscarriage. I asked for a D&C instead and was given no further support or advice, but sent home and received a phone call later telling me to go in the following day for my D&C. I went in, was asked if I knew what was about to happen (I did but only because I had googled it) then they performed the surgery. I was then only seen to have blood pressure taken and was sent home once I had been for a wee. No advice, no follow up appointments, no tests, nothing. My best friend told me to avoid sex for a while as it can cause infection, so it was again googling for information as to what I have just been through and what to expect that I found this forum. I think I need to visit my gp for some advice.


----------



## struth

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcome. Struth, I have had no follow up advice or appointments made for me following my D&C whatsoever. I feel really let down. I went to my GP as I was bleeding first thing in the morning, he reassured me everything was probably ok (it wasn't) and booked me a scan, but could not get me in till the following day. I went along, had the scan and was told there was no heartbeat. Then I was offered the options of tablets to assist the miscarriage or a natural miscarriage. I asked for a D&C instead and was given no further support or advice, but sent home and received a phone call later telling me to go in the following day for my D&C. I went in, was asked if I knew what was about to happen (I did but only because I had googled it) then they performed the surgery. I was then only seen to have blood pressure taken and was sent home once I had been for a wee. No advice, no follow up appointments, no tests, nothing. My best friend told me to avoid sex for a while as it can cause infection, so it was again googling for information as to what I have just been through and what to expect that I found this forum. I think I need to visit my gp for some advice.

Not good - it seems like everyone assumed that everyone else had spoken with you. My experience was a bit better but not great - I had a mmc and had the medical management with the tablets. Once it was all done they just told me to not have sex, have a bath, swim until the bleeding had stopped and to do a test in two weeks and if it was still positive to see my GP. Not much better, eh?

I got pregnant straight away again but knew something wasn't right. My dr was worse than useless but I pushed for repeat hcg tests. When it was clear that my hcg wasn't rising the dr (a different one as I didn't want to be under the first one again) began to wonder whether I had been pregnant again or whether it was left over hcg from my mmc. I know it was a new pregnancy as I tested with tests down to a negative and I also temp so could track my ovulation. Anyway, the only reason I have had my bloods monitored to zero this time is because she is not sure! The funny thing is that I have never even met this dr - she keeps looking at my test results and then getting the receptionist to call me to book me in for my next test! Its a strange situation! My last test (last Thursday) my hcg was 8 and I have one more test on Tuesday when I hope it will be under 5. I might then see if I can go and see this dr to talk to her about the way forward. 

Anyway, I guess I'm saying that my experience hasn't been much better! I think as long as you refrain from sex, baths, swimming etc until you stop bleeding then you will be okay. I would also recommend that you try a test now and again to see whether they are negative yet. That way you know where you are as it might take some time for your cycle to get back to normal. :hugs: 

We're all here if you want to ask any questions... :hugs:


----------



## struth

Oh - just remembered - I was offered counselling by the EPAU so if you feel it might help it might be worth asking them about it. Everyone is different and they are there to help x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

struth said:


> Oh - just remembered - I was offered counselling by the EPAU so if you feel it might help it might be worth asking them about it. Everyone is different and they are there to help x

Thank you so much for the advice. I shall do a test in the morning and see where I am. I am lucky enough to have a regular cycle so hope to be back on track soon, then back to the familiar routine of calendar checking and that hellish two week wait!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and hi VanessaBee. Sorry to hear of your loss too, and you and I can learn the abbreviations together.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi MrsM, sorry to hear about your treatment. I had a mmc 2 weeks ago (I was 10 weeks) and had ERPC. Like you I wasn't given that much post op advice except pads, no swimming until bleeding had stopped (max 2 weeks) and to try again in 1 months time after 1st AF. I wasn't offered counselling at the EPU where I had my scans. Despite all this I thought I had wonderful care.

One thing I want to ask the UK ladies is how you all get your HCG levels checked. On a lot of the threads (losses and ttc) people talk of getting their hcg checked regularly even daily. I have never had my bloods done once except pre-op (no hcg level done then either). As this is my first mc is this normal? If I become pg again (soon I hope!) can I insist levels are checked?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Pink Smarties. That is something I have been wondering too. Nobody has ever checked mine, or even mentioned it after either of my miscarriages.


----------



## pinksmarties

I am checking hcg with home preg tests and still seeing two lines, albeit very faint now but it has only been just over a week. I only did this after reading that others were doing post mc home preg tests to check that things had gone back to 0. I could check my own bloods as I am a nurse but not sure how much trouble I might get into for that!!


----------



## c814

Hi Everyone,

Not posted in a few days as my af didnt arrive on Sunday and my temps were looking good and I was nervous. I was also away from Mon till last night so didnt want to test till I was back with oh today, its also my birthday today so I got a really amazing birthday present, I got a bfp :) am really nervous as want it to be ok so much but going to try not to worry to much


----------



## debzie

c814 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Not posted in a few days as my af didnt arrive on Sunday and my temps were looking good and I was nervous. I was also away from Mon till last night so didnt want to test till I was back with oh today, its also my birthday today so I got a really amazing birthday present, I got a bfp :) am really nervous as want it to be ok so much but going to try not to worry to much

:happydance:
CONGRATULATIONS HUN. WISHING YOU A HAPOY AND HEALTHY NINE MONTHS.:happydance:


----------



## Emum

Congratulations C814. What a great birthday present.

Still BFN and no AF here this morning.


----------



## MoonShadow14

FAB scan pics!!! Congratulations!!!!

Well just to offer my tuppence worth, I work in a GP surgery and after my m/c 2 weeks ago I popped into to see one of the GPs I work with and she is the gynae GP to ask her few questions. She reassured me that there is no medical reason at all for being told to wait to start TTC again after a m/c other than to date the pregnancy. She said its down to each individual and more emotional recovery rather than physical so if you feel you are ready to try again then go for it. She also reassured me that there is no increased change of m/c in the next pregnancy and if it were to happen again would be sheer bad luck.

I was going to wait one cycle then start TTC again but since my cycles are a it messed up from stopping the pill I could be waiting for ages! We are no going for it with all our might, OH is very enthusiastic and if I say no I'm too tired (like last night lol) he now argues we could be missing a vital opportunity! LOL. needless to say we are :sex: loads and also have oodles of fun!

Sorry for your loss but hope this helps xx


----------



## ickle pand

filipenko32 said:


> Hi girls, I found out today that fish oil (containing DHA as in Pregnacare Plus) is actually brilliant for ovulation. Google 'DHA and ovulation'. I'm now taking Pregnacare Plus instead of the sanatagen prenatals.

I recently swapped to the Pregnacare Conception from the Sanatogen and I'm sure it's doing me more good that the Sanatogen ever did. I already take Omega 3 but I'm going to look into whether it has DHA or not.



c814 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Not posted in a few days as my af didnt arrive on Sunday and my temps were looking good and I was nervous. I was also away from Mon till last night so didnt want to test till I was back with oh today, its also my birthday today so I got a really amazing birthday present, I got a bfp :) am really nervous as want it to be ok so much but going to try not to worry to much

Congratulations! What a great birthday present! H&H 9 months to you :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

c814 - Congrats! :happydance: What a wonderful birthday gift. Have a H&H 9 mths! :happydance:


----------



## firsttimer1

filipenko32 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all of you!
> 
> I havent popped into this thread for a while - but i promised the original posters that i owuld give updates on my pregnancy.
> 
> So i had my 20w scan yesterday and naturally i was worried sick and nearly passed out. But baby was perfect.
> 
> I wont post photos here but i hopt this gives everyone who has had a MC hope. when i started this thread i NEVER thought i would ever get to 20 weeks pregnant.
> 
> *GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL XXXX*
> 
> Thanks Firsttimer - was so glad to hear that all was well with your scan :happydance:
> 
> And, for my part, it is lovely to see you come back and give us updates. It truly gives me hope. Thank you xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Firsttimer and many many congratulations!! :baby: :flower:
> How many mc's did you have if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

I had one mc hun which was in april 2011. I got my BFP after one af cycle following that. It meant that with this pregnancy i didnt relax..... even after a 7 week and 12 week scan. 

*Also, i did NOT have any morning sickness with this pregnancy.* so anyone who has a MC and people say to you ''well, you didnt have MS'' as if thats why... its TOTALLY not true xxx

Best of luck to you xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

True. I had no sickness at all with my first pregnancy, which resulted in my precious daughter. With my subsequent two pregnancies, both of which resulted in miscarriage, I had quite bad sickness, particularly with the most recent one. I clung onto the sickness, thinking it meant everything was ok with the pregnancy, but it was not to be.


----------



## filipenko32

firsttimer1 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello all of you!
> 
> I havent popped into this thread for a while - but i promised the original posters that i owuld give updates on my pregnancy.
> 
> So i had my 20w scan yesterday and naturally i was worried sick and nearly passed out. But baby was perfect.
> 
> I wont post photos here but i hopt this gives everyone who has had a MC hope. when i started this thread i NEVER thought i would ever get to 20 weeks pregnant.
> 
> *GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL XXXX*
> 
> Thanks Firsttimer - was so glad to hear that all was well with your scan :happydance:
> 
> And, for my part, it is lovely to see you come back and give us updates. It truly gives me hope. Thank you xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Firsttimer and many many congratulations!! :baby: :flower:
> How many mc's did you have if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...
> 
> I had one mc hun which was in april 2011. I got my BFP after one af cycle following that. It meant that with this pregnancy i didnt relax..... even after a 7 week and 12 week scan.
> 
> *Also, i did NOT have any morning sickness with this pregnancy.* so anyone who has a MC and people say to you ''well, you didnt have MS'' as if thats why... its TOTALLY not true xxx
> 
> Best of luck to you xxxClick to expand...

Oh I am so pleased that everything is going well for you now and thanks for the tip about the ms - I always worry about that!! I always have a little bit of ms but not heaving up or anything. I don't think it matters how many mc's you have re worrying, on my 2nd pregnancy i was just as panic stricken as my 3rd. Great news! x x


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations C814!


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I found out today that fish oil (containing DHA as in Pregnacare Plus) is actually brilliant for ovulation. Google 'DHA and ovulation'. I'm now taking Pregnacare Plus instead of the sanatagen prenatals.
> 
> I recently swapped to the Pregnacare Conception from the Sanatogen and I'm sure it's doing me more good that the Sanatogen ever did. I already take Omega 3 but I'm going to look into whether it has DHA or not.
> 
> 
> 
> c814 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Not posted in a few days as my af didnt arrive on Sunday and my temps were looking good and I was nervous. I was also away from Mon till last night so didnt want to test till I was back with oh today, its also my birthday today so I got a really amazing birthday present, I got a bfp :) am really nervous as want it to be ok so much but going to try not to worry to muchClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! What a great birthday present! H&H 9 months to you :)Click to expand...

Ickle Pand - omega 3 contains DHA and I *think* you need 300 - 500mg per day (300mg if pregnant)


----------



## Emum

I had morning sickness with 4 out of my 5 pregnancies. None at all with the first which ended in a MMC at 17 weeks and the worst (for so early on) with my last which also ended with a loss at 6 weeks though the sickness was kind enough to continue for another 2-3 weeks after the loss was confirmed at HPT was back to negative. So for me at least it is not a sign either way of the likely outcome of the pregnancy.


----------



## struth

Congrats C814 - that is great news!!! And what a great birthday present?

Hope you have a very health 9 months. Keep us posted x


----------



## c814

Thank you all for your kind wishes! So nervous and of course I'll pop in and keep you posted, just hope so much it all goes well. Rang and Ive got my first midwifes appointment on what would have been my due date last time.


----------



## MrsMM24

:wave: Hi to all the new ladies in this thread! I am sorry for your losses. I know that this group of women will be awesome support during this time! I hope you each see yout very own sticky bfp soon! :dust:

CONGRATS :haappydance: C814!!! Happy Belated Birthday! You couldn't have asked for a better Bday gift! I was wondering where you went. I'm sooo very happy for you.

EMUM, I think it is still early, so don't get worried about that BFN! :dust:

I didn't have MS with either of my PG, my 2nd ended in MC at 8 weeks during a check up for 10 wks appt! So it is no telling really.

_*SS 9DPO:*_ GASSY. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Feeling sick last night.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM - your chart looks great! I can't wait for you to test but definitely would be the same way with holding out until the weekend is over. FXD :dust:


----------



## struth

c814 said:


> Thank you all for your kind wishes! So nervous and of course I'll pop in and keep you posted, just hope so much it all goes well. Rang and Ive got my first midwifes appointment on what would have been my due date last time.

I have everything crossed for you honey :hugs:



MrsMM24 said:


> :wave: Hi to all the new ladies in this thread! I am sorry for your losses. I know that this group of women will be awesome support during this time! I hope you each see yout very own sticky bfp soon! :dust:
> 
> CONGRATS :haappydance: C814!!! Happy Belated Birthday! You couldn't have asked for a better Bday gift! I was wondering where you went. I'm sooo very happy for you.
> 
> EMUM, I think it is still early, so don't get worried about that BFN! :dust:
> 
> I didn't have MS with either of my PG, my 2nd ended in MC at 8 weeks during a check up for 10 wks appt! So it is no telling really.
> 
> _*SS 9DPO:*_ GASSY. Fatigued. Bloat-y. Feeling sick last night.
> 
> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually climbing. Testing in a couple of days! I'm very nervous and even thought I may not test until the end of a busy weekend. Very early so I don't remember much of past bfps, but from what I remember, not really much that resembles past bfps (i.e. I ALWAYS had sore bbs). Most are indicative for me of AF so waiting will tell. Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

Looking good! I hope this is it for you xx

AFM I have just got a positive opk! :wohoo: Am over the moon-cd22 and a positive! Looks like the mcs might have sorted my cycles out! I just need to stop the 8dpo spotting now...


----------



## filipenko32

Struth and MrsMM congratulations to you both!! :dust: :wohoo: :dust:


----------



## struth

Thanks hon - have had another positive this morning so I think that ovulation might be later today/tomorrow. We BD last night and will again tonight to make sure we cover it. Then it is just a matter of sitting back and waiting.... :paper:


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies. 

Yeah for positive opk Struth. Really hope you catch that egg.

My chart is no longer triphasic temp down this morning. Bfn on ic with fmu and cm is more watery as it is before the witch arrives. Will keep you posted if she shows today.


----------



## Emum

So sorry debzie.

CD1 for me today too. AF made her appearance around 3 this morning.


----------



## ickle pand

Aww I'm sorry Debzie. I hope the witch doesn't show, but sounds like she's on her way. 

AFM - nothing really to report. I've been getting highs on my CBFM the last couple of days, but with having PCOS I'll get them for 10 days at least before I get a peak. 

I want to start SMEP but it's not easy. I told DH that its time to stop the self-loving, and that we'll BD everytime he's in the mood (as long as I'm in the mood too - we don't want to force it), so at least his swimmers are going to the right place, even if it is more often than is recommended. But he said "so we're now having timed sex". I've explained it all to him again and said that this is a step away from timed sex but if we're not successful that's what its going to come to but I'm not sure if he believes me or not. 

I wish he'd just suck it up and put up with it. It's for 2 weeks out of my usual 5 week cycle that he gets sex everytime instead of his hand - you'd think I wanted him to put it in vinegar lol!

I got him a book "What to expect when she isn't expecting" before we had the m/c as it had been recommended to me. He didn't read it as there was no need but he's still not read it since. I keep gently suggest that it might help him but it's been sat on the shelf since then. I took it out last night while he was out and had a flick through it. I left it on the coffee table and pointed it out when he got home, so I'm hoping he starts to read it himself. He tries to tell me he doesn't read that much but he reads endless forums lol!


----------



## debzie

so so sorry emum looks like we may be cycle buddies again.

Ickle I really DO NOT get men, I was fortunate this cycle as OH was at home and really up for it. We both have really high sex drives and so were at it like bunnies maybe thats where I am going wrong. With him working away it often seems like we make up for lost time. The other option which I read on another thread was a woman who lets the oh bray one out into a cup then self inseminates....a little extreme. Put that to him lol. It certainly takes the romance out of the situation.


----------



## ickle pand

I did jokingly suggest that I could get a softcup and do that actually lmao! I hope he'd prefer to do the deed with his wife though lol!

I can understand that some men might get "performance anxiety" when it's actually happening but he act like baby making sex is distasteful or something lol! We both have high sex drives, me more than him, especially around ov time, so I don't know what the problem is. Its not like I'm just lying there waiting to get impregnated lmao!


----------



## struth

I have found that with my OH if I tell him when I am ovulating he gets a bit defensive and it is more difficult to get a BD out of him. I think he doesn't like to feel as if he is just wanted for his baby batter (as he calls it!). So I don't tell him anymore - I just quietly pee on sticks and make sure that we BD when the time is right. He must cotton on but because neither of us mentions it, it isn't an issue any more. I will then let him know after ovulation that it happened a few days ago. I guess on one level he knows but it isn't as salient as we don't talk about it. 

Does that makes sense?


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO Struth! My DH calls it baby batter too. 

I've been doing what you do so far, but after 4 years, I'm just tired of having to have to take all the responsibility for TTC. I hate feeling like I'm tricking him into getting me pregnant.


----------



## struth

Yeah - it is odd isn't it? If it were up to men, the species would just die out...!


----------



## Emum

So my thermometer arrived this morning and I am going to start temping tomorrow (CD2 but can't be helped) for the first time in about 9 years of ttc! I've created an account with fertility friend and bought a thermometer to 2 decimal points. Is there anything else I need to get prepared, or any tips anyone wants to share.

Haven't discussed this with OH. Hope he doesn't find it too off-putting though.


----------



## filipenko32

Men are awkward! After 3 mc's and therefore 'tries' my husband has finally learnt that there is one egg, once a month for about 24 hours and nothing more until the next month & fresh :spermy: needs to meet it before the egg turns into a hagged old woman. It has taken 3 'tries' for this to sink in. :haha: Before this my hubby thought 'ovulation' was a rare type of exotic fruit from Waitrose. I am not joking.


----------



## struth

filipenko32 said:


> Men are awkward! After 3 mc's and therefore 'tries' my husband has finally learnt that there is one egg, once a month for about 24 hours and nothing more until the next month & fresh :spermy: needs to meet it before the egg turns into a hagged old woman. It has taken 3 'tries' for this to sink in. :haha: Before this my hubby thought 'ovulation' was a rare type of exotic fruit from Waitrose. I am not joking.

:rofl:

So funny.... even funnier if it weren't true!


----------



## struth

Emum said:


> So my thermometer arrived this morning and I am going to start temping tomorrow (CD2 but can't be helped) for the first time in about 9 years of ttc! I've created an account with fertility friend and bought a thermometer to 2 decimal points. Is there anything else I need to get prepared, or any tips anyone wants to share.
> 
> Haven't discussed this with OH. Hope he doesn't find it too off-putting though.

sounds like you are on prepared lady! I guess i would just say to set a time that is realistic - one that you can do in the week and at weekends. It is a bit of a pain temping at weekends but you will soon get used to it. 

Any questions, ask away...! FF looks more scary that it is - you'll soon get the hang of it.


----------



## filipenko32

I got a NOT PREGNANT on my ic's and Clearblue digi to confirm today!!!! Back in the game again :dust: :dust: I am going to OPK like a mad woman now! x x


----------



## filipenko32

emum - once I have tied my DH up on ovulation day I am going to use Preeseed (instead of something called conceive Plus) and softcups. Have you heard of softcups?


----------



## chistiana

C814- Belated CONGRATULATIONS hun!!! Wishing you a h&h 9 months!!When are you due?

Struth- YAYAYYAYAYyyy for ovulation! Hope you caught that eggy..on to the tww and try not to think too much about 8dpo spotting.

MrsMM- Only 2 days to testing!YAYAY! So happy your chart is looking great! Everything's xed for you!

Filipenko- you really do crack me up girl!!!!Your dh sound amazing! Mine (after 4 bfp) still hasnt understood we only ov once a month and it's only around for a day!!

Ickle- I do the same as struth, not tell him anything and just try to turn him on when the time's right. I m sure he knows what's going on cause it's like every night for about a week or so but he doesnt complain! 

AFM- i ve been freaking out a lot these days as it's the days bleeding always starts (6w4d 1st mmc, 6w5d (like today) 2nd mc) so i m just completely immobilized in my bed. Had dh take off work to take care of the lo and been checking my knickers every 5 minutes! It doesnt make it better that nausea and cramps have gone away but i m happy to read about other people's ms! Monday cant come faster!Keep you fxed for us!


----------



## Emum

I have conceive plus. Is pre seed better then? I don't usually have a problem with producing my own CM to be honest.

I have a moon cup. Are soft cups the same thing but a different brand or are they different? I assume the idea is that you stick one in after dtd? How long for? Can I use my moon cup for this, or do I need something different?


----------



## filipenko32

I don't either but use it anyway! I don't know which one is better so I got both and going to try Preseed this month. Moon cups are probably similar! where did you get the moon cups from? Softcups might be the USA version


----------



## Emum

I think I got mine in Boots. Or perhaps the little independent health store beside my local Boots. I'm fairly sure they have them on amazon too though. They aren't hard to find.


----------



## struth

filipenko32 said:


> I got a NOT PREGNANT on my ic's and Clearblue digi to confirm today!!!! Back in the game again :dust: :dust: I am going to OPK like a mad woman now! x x

:happydance: That is great news filipenko! It feels good doesn't it? By the time I got mine, I was so ready to TTC again. What cd are you today? My ovulation came within about a week of the negative tests both time. I hope yours is soon x



chistiana said:


> AFM- i ve been freaking out a lot these days as it's the days bleeding always starts (6w4d 1st mmc, 6w5d (like today) 2nd mc) so i m just completely immobilized in my bed. Had dh take off work to take care of the lo and been checking my knickers every 5 minutes! It doesnt make it better that nausea and cramps have gone away but i m happy to read about other people's ms! Monday cant come faster!Keep you fxed for us!

Oh honey - I completely understand your concerns :hugs: Keep positive - you WILL get through the next few days and on monday you will be looking at a fab scan. I'm sure of it. And don't worry about the lack of nausea - that is completely normal. Look at firsttimer (who started this thread) she hasn't had any at all and she is now 20 weeks! 

I have everything crossed for you (well - seeing as I'm ovulating there are some things that I can't cross for you but I'll cross everything else). Roll on Monday...


----------



## ickle pand

Emum said:


> So my thermometer arrived this morning and I am going to start temping tomorrow (CD2 but can't be helped) for the first time in about 9 years of ttc! I've created an account with fertility friend and bought a thermometer to 2 decimal points. Is there anything else I need to get prepared, or any tips anyone wants to share.
> 
> Haven't discussed this with OH. Hope he doesn't find it too off-putting though.

My biggest tip would be to do the fertility friend charting course - it tells you everything you need to know. Don't worry about starting on CD2. I usually stop temping during AF just to give myself a wee break so you'll be fine. I keep my therm on my bedside table next to my alarm clock so I don't have to move too much to grab it. Oh one last tip - any questions and just ask us :) Good luck!



filipenko32 said:


> Men are awkward! After 3 mc's and therefore 'tries' my husband has finally learnt that there is one egg, once a month for about 24 hours and nothing more until the next month & fresh :spermy: needs to meet it before the egg turns into a hagged old woman. It has taken 3 'tries' for this to sink in. :haha: Before this my hubby thought 'ovulation' was a rare type of exotic fruit from Waitrose. I am not joking.

Lmao! I'm glad he found out now rather than going into Waitrose to buy one!

I think I'm just going to leave things with DH and not mention it again until after O. I don't want to keep banging on about it, but hopefully somethings sunk in. If not I'm going to make him do the FF charting course lol!


----------



## MrsMM24

BASTE, I'm so scared to test until I miss AF... After that, I think I will have more nerve to test...

STRUTH, yay for pos OPKs!! BD timing looks FAB as well! FXD! :dust:

DEBZIE, I hope AF stays far way... FXD! I agree with your statement, I don't get men either, literally :haha:

EMUM, sorry that AF flew in, I really hope that your next cycle will be the one. Advice I have is same as ICKLE and STRUTH as far as FF and temping. I would also say to get familiar with CM monitoring. GL, we are definitely here for questions!

ICKLE, I hope that DH comes around to the SMEP, I hear alot of success stories, and if I could pull it off this cycle, I know you can.... LOL at in vinegar :haha: DEBZIE option is definitely something to talk about, I know a few women on BNB that do that, especially during SMEP. 

FILIPENKO, YAY! for the neg test (the only time I will cheer this) I am an advocate of the soft cups, I think the moon cups are similar although I have never seen them, just heard here on BNB.

Thanks CHISTINA, I hope I am reporting good news soon! Iknow you and little baby will do well.... GL Monday! :dust:

_*SS 10DPO:*_ I was using the bathroom every 30 mins! Gassy. Slight diarrhea midday. Bloat-y. Feeling "full" without eating and after eating for sure. Crampy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Yay!! Temps staying up, actually continuing to climb slightly. Testing in TWO days! I'm nervous :wacko: Missing a reguar symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Like clockwork I ALWAYS get them either way. DW did comment however that they seem very large (happens during AF as well) so I guess I can count that as a symptom... Any good plans for the weekend lovely ladies? I may not be on BNB till Sunday as tomorrow is DD's party, but I promise not to keep you in suspense IF I test (could back out)... Creeping to the start of the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

struth said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> I got a NOT PREGNANT on my ic's and Clearblue digi to confirm today!!!! Back in the game again :dust: :dust: I am going to OPK like a mad woman now! x x
> 
> :happydance: That is great news filipenko! It feels good doesn't it? By the time I got mine, I was so ready to TTC again. What cd are you today? My ovulation came within about a week of the negative tests both time. I hope yours is soon x
> 
> 
> 
> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> AFM- i ve been freaking out a lot these days as it's the days bleeding always starts (6w4d 1st mmc, 6w5d (like today) 2nd mc) so i m just completely immobilized in my bed. Had dh take off work to take care of the lo and been checking my knickers every 5 minutes! It doesnt make it better that nausea and cramps have gone away but i m happy to read about other people's ms! Monday cant come faster!Keep you fxed for us!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh honey - I completely understand your concerns :hugs: Keep positive - you WILL get through the next few days and on monday you will be looking at a fab scan. I'm sure of it. And don't worry about the lack of nausea - that is completely normal. Look at firsttimer (who started this thread) she hasn't had any at all and she is now 20 weeks!
> 
> I have everything crossed for you (well - seeing as I'm ovulating there are some things that I can't cross for you but I'll cross everything else). Roll on Monday...Click to expand...

:flower:Struth - it feels really good! I feel normal again. I have never actually detected my ovulation before 1st af after mc but I live in hope x x 

:flower:Chistiana - so sorry you're going through this it's the hardest time,. I think all of us mc sufferers have our 'cut off points' for when we know something is going wrong. Mine is losing symptoms. I really hope you're ok. You know you have a 75% of everything being ok this time, don't you. Read my post about it on the PAL forum, I posted a study there. I'm glad your OH is looking after you. Oh and my sister and mum had no ms with all their pregnancies and no problems. Just keep thinking of that 75% x x


----------



## filipenko32

MrsMM :test: :test: asap and tell us the minute you know!! Really excited for you!! :dust: x x


----------



## filipenko32

ickle - yeah...I think the least said the better! :dust: x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How long do you think I will ovulate after my erpc? I had it last Thursday. I want to try again straight away even though they say to wait a month. I don't tend to use the ovulation testing kits and things as I seem to fall pregnant after 3or 4 months of trying each time, it's just keeping hold of them I seem to struggle with. I really want to get pregnant again quickly as age isn't on my side and I don't want a big gap between my children. And also after 2 mc I feel sure I may have another which will hold things up even longer. Good luck to everyone else on here ttc, I am reading your posts and feel like I am starting to get to know you. It's such a huge forum!


----------



## filipenko32

OMG I have just got a positive on my 20 miu ovulation ic! Does that mean anything? Shall i retest with the 30 miu and the 45 miu? I never expected to get a positive! Can anyone help me with this. What are normal LH levels when not ov-ing? Surely i can't be ov'ing 1 day after no hcg level left in my body! :saywhat: How many abbrieviations!!

- it must be the yam I have been eating! :baby: :baby:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> How long do you think I will ovulate after my erpc? I had it last Thursday. I want to try again straight away even though they say to wait a month. I don't tend to use the ovulation testing kits and things as I seem to fall pregnant after 3or 4 months of trying each time, it's just keeping hold of them I seem to struggle with. I really want to get pregnant again quickly as age isn't on my side and I don't want a big gap between my children. And also after 2 mc I feel sure I may have another which will hold things up even longer. Good luck to everyone else on here ttc, I am reading your posts and feel like I am starting to get to know you. It's such a huge forum!

2 weeks later if this test i have just done is anything to go by!! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

MrsMM - that chart looks good. I'll be checking on here on Sunday just to see what your test result is so make sure you post it asap!

MrsMiggins - there's really no way to know - some women are early some late. The only thing you can be sure of is that it won't be until your HCG levels get back down to normal. So if you haven't had a -ve test yet it might be worth testing until you do get one. This is my favourite thread on bnb - such lovely ladies on it :)

AFM - I think that if DH isn't happy this month, I'll buy a soft cup and tell him to start using that. I really don't want to, but I'm hoping that the thought of it will put him off enough to stop him being a baby lol!


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> MrsMM - that chart looks good. I'll be checking on here on Sunday just to see what your test result is so make sure you post it asap!
> 
> MrsMiggins - there's really no way to know - some women are early some late. The only thing you can be sure of is that it won't be until your HCG levels get back down to normal. So if you haven't had a -ve test yet it might be worth testing until you do get one. This is my favourite thread on bnb - such lovely ladies on it :)
> 
> AFM - I think that if DH isn't happy this month, I'll buy a soft cup and tell him to start using that. I really don't want to, but I'm hoping that the thought of it will put him off enough to stop him being a baby lol!

Ha Ha I like that: "There's your magazine and softcup dear!"


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yep i am definitely jumping straight back on the baby-wagon! Had a mmc earlier this month and not had AF since but you gotta be hopeful! We are supposed to b NTNP but my DH said he thinks i am trying (which i am!) but he is not _not_ trying and neither of us are preventing!!!!!
Hoping to test on 1st - if i can wait that long.....


----------



## filipenko32

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yep i am definitely jumping straight back on the baby-wagon! Had a mmc earlier this month and not had AF since but you gotta be hopeful! We are supposed to b NTNP but my DH said he thinks i am trying (which i am!) but he is not _not_ trying and neither of us are preventing!!!!!
> Hoping to test on 1st - if i can wait that long.....

:howdy: Hurray another straight-awayer - the more the merrier! Welcome and good luck!


----------



## chistiana

Struth- thanks hun, i know i must sound stupid, i should be happy but i m soooo worried....hihihi dont cross everything, fingers and toes will do :haha:

Filipenko- 75%, 75%, 75%..... i think loss of symptoms is it for me too and i m having none at the moment, that's why i m freaked out...but 75%! yayyyyyyy :happydance:on positive ov strip....it would definitely sound weird if ic showed - but opk showed + from left over hcg...so i say...yayayyayayay for ovulation!!!

MrsMOO, welcome and welcome back to (not)ttc :winkwink:after a mc (so sorry for this).:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you! I've ordered some ovulation tests just to give myself the best shot. I only got the cheap strips off amazon though so hopefully they will be ok, the pregnancy test strips work fine. I'll give it a few days and start testing and see when it comes negative. There is something depressing about it though isn't there?


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thank you! I've ordered some ovulation tests just to give myself the best shot. I only got the cheap strips off amazon though so hopefully they will be ok, the pregnancy test strips work fine. I'll give it a few days and start testing and see when it comes negative. There is something depressing about it though isn't there?

Oh no it's exciting because this next one is going to be 'the one'! I strongly suspect my last pregnancies have been abnormal as there's nothing wrong with me and my age isn't a factor so the next one will work! I have gone overboard. I have three senstiviity versions of OPK ic's and i am going to use these 3 a day from now on and compare the darkness of the lines so i catch the egg! Then when they are dark lines i'll pop to superdrug to get a clearblue opk just to double check., i don't think my lines are dark enough to be + at the mo but I was excited for a while!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think I have a clear blue one lurking in the cupboard from when I was ttc with my dd, I'll dig that out as well. I just find it sad pregnancy testing and it coming up positive for a pregnancy that ended. Good luck Filipenko, I hope it happens for you really soon.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> I think I have a clear blue one lurking in the cupboard from when I was ttc with my dd, I'll dig that out as well. I just find it sad pregnancy testing and it coming up positive for a pregnancy that ended. Good luck Filipenko, I hope it happens for you really soon.

Thanks! Oh yes the pregnancy testing positive when it's ended is awful! I was sooooo relieved today when it came back -. I like the opk-ing though, that gives me a lot of hope. I love the smiley face opk digis x:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, and what is ic please?


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh, and what is ic please?

I think it means internet cheapies, hpt or opk bought cheap online. I'm still working out what a lot of this means. On some ttc threads it is all acronyms, very few words!! LOL


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blows your mind a bit doesn't it?


----------



## ickle pand

Just ask if there are any accronyms you don't know. Its so easy to use them and forget that not eveyone knows the meaning. There's also a thread with hundreds on them in the top group on the first page. I've forgotten what it's called.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you! I did have a read through it but there are a few that aren't mentioned. The other thing I wanted to ask, is about the use of soft cups or moon cups. Why are these good when ttc? Oh and 9 days after my erpc I have woken up feeling like I have pregnancy symptoms again. I'm going to start testing I think. I may end up obsessing but hey I've bought the ticket I may as well ride the train.


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

sorry i have been MIA for a while, the witch vsited last weekend and i was absolutely gutted, been keeping very busy to take my mind off the fact that this is my last round of clomid before the next step which is probably a laparoscopy :cry:

I wish ovulations were something you bought from Waitrose, us PCOS ladies would have half our problems solved!!!!

*MrsMM*, im crossing EVERYTHING for you chick, good luck testing!

*Chistiana*, we will all be thinking of you on Monday :dust:

*Amanda*, i feel your pain on the DH front, if only men were actually as into :sex: sometimes as they like to think they are ..... i think it causes us more stress trying to get them into bed sometimes and thats no good for us at all!!! 

*Pinksmarties* - LOVE the avatar pic, so cute!!!!

*Everyone*, sorry i cant reply to everyone, its a fast moving thread, but stay positive ladies, our time WILL come :dust:

So ive taken up yoga this cycle, lots of poses good for conception, my friend is the teacher and she is going to give me some special lessons!!!!

Right, need to go and wake Ben up, he is hungover!!!! :beer:

xxxx


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies just tested and got another bfn. Most of my cycles have a 13 day lp but 14 and 15 are not unheard of I know they are supposed to be consistent but after miscarriage and changing prenatal suppose anything can happen.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I did the hpt this morning and it came out negative! I'm quite suprised as it is quite soon. I am still bleeding a bit but once that stops I will feel ready to move on and start trying again. I feel positive for the first time since the mc.


----------



## filipenko32

That's great news Mrs Miggins!:wohoo: It's such a good feeling isn't it? Are you going to track your ovulation now with ovulation predictor kits or will you just be a bit more chilled out than i am?


----------



## filipenko32

debzie said:


> Morning ladies just tested and got another bfn. Most of my cycles have a 13 day lp but 14 and 15 are not unheard of I know they are supposed to be consistent but after miscarriage and changing prenatal suppose anything can happen.

Yes anything can happen! Fingers crossed for 14/15 lp! :dust: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yea, fingers crossed! After a mc your cycle may be different anyway. (so I read this morning on one of the stickys on here!)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> That's great news Mrs Miggins!:wohoo: It's such a good feeling isn't it? Are you going to track your ovulation now with ovulation predictor kits or will you just be a bit more chilled out than i am?

I am going to use the opk that I ordered the other day just to give myself the best shot. I always say I'm going to try to be chilled but it's so hard. I just can't believe I'm back here again.


----------



## debzie

Yeay for the negative hpt Mrs miggens as soob as you stop bleeding let the egg chase begin.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yea, fingers crossed! After a mc your cycle may be different anyway. (so I read this morning on one of the stickys on here!)

Hiya

I had my mmc on 8th Oct and bled for 10 days after and not had AF yet. I've tried to guess O date by CM but if AF doesn't come and i get a neg test it might be just that AF is delayed?! So confusing!!
Good luck
xx


----------



## chistiana

Mrs Miggins- yayyyyy for - hpt. You might be ovulating soon so check for those signs! 

MrsMoo- i would expect the earliest af to be around the 8th of november and that is if you re lucky! With my first mc i got af 2 months later. With the 2nd if i hadnt had my bfp i d have gotten af 6.5 weeks later. So what i m saying is i think it is still early for af.The only way to know it to track ov, once you know for sure when that was then you can be pretty certain about when af will arrive. Best of luck hun!


----------



## pinksmarties

Great news Mrs M (funny that we are happy at -ve hpt) fingers crossed your opk become +ve soon. I have bought opk but haven't used yet as erpc only 11 days ago. I had a cuddle with DH this morning which led on to other things!! Quite surprised it wasn't sore, but still emotional. Funnily enough I am a bit apprehensive, maybe we should have waited till after first AF. This was not 'planned' ttc moment and I am sure it is unlikely to lead to bfp so why am I feeling so strange and nervous about it all? These hormones and feelings are a bloody nuisance sometimes.

Hi Clobo, I'm so sorry about the witch. I am unsure how I'll be when first AF arrive, pleased that things are back to normal but so sad that we are back to square one. Keeping busy helps, my house has never been so clean! Hugs.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks! I did a test this morn and def bfn so at least i know there's no leftover hormones. I suppose i don't even know if i O'd but def had some EWCM around the 22-23 Oct so hopefully....
Oh well, i'll give it another week then test again!
xxx


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties - me and hubby :sex: about 8 days past erpc or first mc bleeding both times in my 2nd/3rd mc's. I think as long as bleeding has stopped it's ok. At first I found it uncomfortable but i wasn't really emotional (surprisingly), i was just a little worried it was a bit soon. Then everything was back to normal. I haven't had infections or any problems since. x


----------



## pinksmarties

debzie -Sorry hun. Had you changed prenatal vits? It is amazing how much I am learning about all this stuff. I wouldn't have thought certain vitamins can have such an effect. Fingers crossed xx.


----------



## filipenko32

I noticed ewcm while i was still testing + for pregnancy, confusing! :wacko:


----------



## MrsMoo72

pinksmarties said:


> Great news Mrs M (funny that we are happy at -ve hpt) fingers crossed your opk become +ve soon. I have bought opk but haven't used yet as erpc only 11 days ago. I had a cuddle with DH this morning which led on to other things!! Quite surprised it wasn't sore, but still emotional. Funnily enough I am a bit apprehensive, maybe we should have waited till after first AF. This was not 'planned' ttc moment and I am sure it is unlikely to lead to bfp so why am I feeling so strange and nervous about it all? These hormones and feelings are a bloody nuisance sometimes.
> 
> Hi Clobo, I'm so sorry about the witch. I am unsure how I'll be when first AF arrive, pleased that things are back to normal but so sad that we are back to square one. Keeping busy helps, my house has never been so clean! Hugs.

I know what you mean - i was def emotional after our first :sex: after mc!!! Think i just needed to get that one out the way though and have been fine since xxx


----------



## chistiana

MrsMoo, ewcm around the 23rd would definitely make sence...you could have ov round about the 25-26 and then expect af around the 9th of november!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink smarties, I know, I never thought I would feel happy to see a negative hpt! Told my oh this morning and the first thing he said was "so when can we get back on with the nookie then?" typical! I must admit I am ready for it though. We only did it once when I was pregnant because I was scared to after the first mc, and I just didn't feel like it. The one time we did, because we had gone for a weekend away and I felt we should I mc a week and a half later. I'm sure that is nothing to do with it but you do look for things to blame it on. Your erpc must have just been a couple of days before mine then, my spotting has turned yellow (sorry if tmi) so I hope it's coming to an end. And I know what you mean about being emotional and feeling it may be too soon, I felt exactly the same after my first mc. Also that I should have waited for AF before I started trying. As it was I had 3 cycles before I fell pregnant again.


----------



## debzie

My first cycle following i had a + hpt and ovulated a couple of days later my chart is in my ticker so anythink is possible that first cycle. 

I changed my prenatals to tescos own brand and it dors have a higher dose of the vit bs so im guesing that has changed my lp which it can do. X


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins - I had my erpc 18th Oct (would have been 11 weeks) and I am glad you mentioned the yellow discharge as that is what I have been having for a couple of days I think its just things settling back down to normal. Gave in and did an opk test this afternoon just to see, had faint line which I think is negative, first one I have ever done and probably way to early but I was curious.

Debzie - I am using tesco own brand. I started using just before I found out I was pg last time and have continued since, so it might alter my cycle.


----------



## filipenko32

Mink smarties and Mrs Miggins - I had yellow too and I actually rang the epu to ask them if this was normal as i thought i must have had an infection! Turns out everything was fine. If the lines are faint on OPKs then it's negative but if the lines are faint on the hpt's it's positive. I have learnt that this week with my new internet cheapies! x


----------



## Emum

Shortest AF ever for me! About 36 hours of very light bleeding/spotting and nothing at all, even on TP or in moon cup since lunchtime.

If I wasn't going to get my BFP, the least AF could do surely was hang round long enough to give me an excuse to scoff some of the Halloween chocs on Monday :) :)


----------



## debzie

Emum said:


> Shortest AF ever for me! About 36 hours of very light bleeding/spotting and nothing at all, even on TP or in moon cup since lunchtime.
> 
> If I wasn't going to get my BFP, the least AF could do surely was hang round long enough to give me an excuse to scoff some of the Halloween chocs on Monday :) :)

:rofl:
That made me laugh emum...thankyou. a few cycles. ago mine was like that think it was my third af following miscarriage. will be on my ticker a super light af.


----------



## Emum

Have been researching how to use soft cups tonight. Thanks filipenko. Think I may give them a go this month as they can't do any harm. Will combine with SMEP I think and see what happens. May also do the robuttissin again from my first CBFM high and continue with the baby aspirin.


----------



## struth

filipenko32 said:


> I noticed ewcm while i was still testing + for pregnancy, confusing! :wacko:


Me too and loads of it - look at my chart. I got loads of EWCM while I was testing positive and then when they went negative it vanished. I have just ovulated (yesterday) but have had very little (we use conceive plus to help out). 

I'd just say to you all to be careful working out ovulation from CM alone, especially on post-mc cycles as your hormones can be all over the place. If it were me I'd need a positive opk and/or a temp rise to confirm it.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum :wave: - what's SMEP? A short AF can only be a good thing! Shame about no excuse for the treats, have them anyway! :haha:

Hi Struth, that's good advice about not relying on cm. So exactly when did you ov then after d&c (sorry if you've told me before) I'll keep my fingers crossed you get your BFP soon :dust: :dust: 

So ladies I have a seriously high libido at the moment but still testing negative on the opk's. Yesterday I grapped hubby for :-

am :sex:
pm :sex: 

Sorry TMI!! And he coped just fine :awww:

Hmmmm something's going on! If i'm not ov-ing i can usually take it or leave it! Exciting!


----------



## filipenko32

...and my appetite is through the roof! I have reset my Persona Fertility monitor as it was saying green light days as it counted my pregnancy as ovulation and is not asking for anymore tests! :growlmad:


----------



## struth

filipenko32 said:


> Emum :wave: - what's SMEP? A short AF can only be a good thing! Shame about no excuse for the treats, have them anyway! :haha:
> 
> Hi Struth, that's good advice about not relying on cm. So exactly when did you ov then after d&c (sorry if you've told me before) I'll keep my fingers crossed you get your BFP soon :dust: :dust:
> 
> So ladies I have a seriously high libido at the moment but still testing negative on the opk's. Yesterday I grapped hubby for :-
> 
> am :sex:
> pm :sex:
> 
> Sorry TMI!! And he coped just fine :awww:
> 
> Hmmmm something's going on! If i'm not ov-ing i can usually take it or leave it! Exciting!

Not too much information at all - I'm happy to share if it helps others. I didn't have a D&C though - my first mc I had medical management. I counted the day of the bleed/mc as day one and I ovulated on cd28. This time I had a natural mc and counted day one of the bleed as cd1 and I ovulated yesterday on cd24. I think everyone is different though :shrug: 

It is so difficult waiting for that first ovulation but you will get there x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We did it last night as well! My libido is through the roof as well. I think I'm just going to go at it hammer and tongs and see what happens. It wasn't sore although I felt a bit sore this morning.


----------



## filipenko32

Glad i'm not the only one! Let's hope high libido = :baby: or even better in my case :baby: :baby:


----------



## filipenko32

I'm sick of yam :sick: any other ideas for twin-making?


----------



## Emum

Details of SMEP are here

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

Its a plan to maximise chances of conception post miscarriage and claims to have about 40% success rate in the first real cycle post loss.


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies the witch arrived at lunch time...feeling a little gutted to be honest. Onto cycle 5 post miscarriage. Ovulated my earliest cd16 this cycle and had a tegular 14 day lp. No plans for this cycle as oh is working away still will chart. Maybe will be able to persuade him to vome home a day during my fertile window. Just feel that it is a waste of a cycle otherwise. Also going to make a drs appointment. We have now been officially ttc for 15 months now.


----------



## filipenko32

debzie said:


> Hi ladies the witch arrived at lunch time...feeling a little gutted to be honest. Onto cycle 5 post miscarriage. Ovulated my earliest cd16 this cycle and had a tegular 14 day lp. No plans for this cycle as oh is working away still will chart. Maybe will be able to persuade him to vome home a day during my fertile window. Just feel that it is a waste of a cycle otherwise. Also going to make a drs appointment. We have now been officially ttc for 15 months now.

Aww debzie, i'm sorry. You WILL get there, don't lose hope. I'm sure OH will come home for your next cycle if you explain how you feel. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emum

:hugs: debzie. I was disappointed this month too. Even with all my BFNs I had a tiny hope this was the month.

I would get the ball rolling with testing if you have been trying for 15 months. And it is something that you can do even if your OH is away when your are ovulating, so the month doesnt have to be completely wasted. Though having a booty call during your hot spot time also sounds like a fun thing to do :winkwink:


----------



## debzie

Thanks. I put it to oh and he is going to have a look at his schedule and see. My problem is I ov anywhere between cd 16-19 plus so would have to make it around cd 16 to cover. We will see.


----------



## filipenko32

Could you go to him somehow?


----------



## chistiana

debzie, i m so sorry hun. Is your dh going to be away too long? do you use a monitor or something? Maybe if you do you can ask him to come 2-3 days after your first peak?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pants Debzie. So sorry. After my first mc all my friends started announcing they were pregnant again with their second babies. It felt like ages before I got a bfp, think it was about 4 cycles. Filipenko, I didn't know that about the yam! I'd like twins as well as I always wanted 3 but time is now most definitely not on my side. Also, does anyone know what foods are good for conceiving girls? I know I can do girls and suspect the two I lost were boys.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pants Debzie. So sorry. After my first mc all my friends started announcing they were pregnant again with their second babies. It felt like ages before I got a bfp, think it was about 4 cycles. Filipenko, I didn't know that about the yam! I'd like twins as well as I always wanted 3 but time is now most definitely not on my side. Also, does anyone know what foods are good for conceiving girls? I know I can do girls and suspect the two I lost were boys.

I think you have to time bd-ing for girls or something! No idea about foods. Can't imagine you've not got time for 3 if you've got a little girl. :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm 38 now, I was 36 when I had her, also I have a 14 year old stepson. So my oh already has 2 children and sort of wants to stop at 3. So twins would be ideal!! But after what we've gone through this year I'd be happy just to have 1 more. I feel like Im being greedy as I already have her but so badly want to do it all again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Btw I have bookmarked the sperm meets egg plan! The things I have learnt in the few days I have been coming on here are something else! I love it here.


----------



## filipenko32

Still got plenty of time! If we weren't meant to have children into our mid forties our eggs wouldn't last until then! There are lots of women who have children up to about 44 and that Sian whatever she's called off the BBC is having one at 45 isn't she? Past then and I think you're pushing it. I plan on never using contraception again. I told my hubby that today and he said: "Ok" so I could very well find myself pregnant at forty + and I couldn't care less. :wohoo: I have a friend who has 3 boys and just had her 1st little girl at 42.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies. I use opks and temp and have a fairly regular temp drop and rise before i.ov along with opks getting darker so.in theory I could predict it better and go see him if needed. Just had a look at my off duty and i am off work whoo hoo.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh that's great!! Problem solved! It would be a great shame to waste a cycle and probably not good for you psychologically either. I'm sure your OH will be very pleased to see you too! 
After my 2nd mc my hubby went to Vegas for 4 days with his friends for a stag do and if I was ovulating (according to when my 1st af would come, then I was going to follow him out there but stay in a separate hotel for him to visit me! OTT but true. As it happened i ov-d a week later when he got back and did end up getting pregnant but obviously wasn't to be. The things we will do. I have just finished preparing another yam so it's ready for next week's lunches. Thought about blending it and just downing it in shots but no. I must eat it normally. Think I will add a lot more butter and salt to disguise the taste that I'm beginning to hate now. Some people might say I am trying too hard but it will all be worth it in the end! :smug:


----------



## debzie

Thanks fillipenko I will do anything I think at the moment. It took me 4 cycles following the first mmc to fall pregnant again so I was really hoping last cycle (my 4th again) would be the one. My first mmc was a fraternal twin pregnancy and there are twins id both sides of my parents families...OHs mother is a twin but I know he has nothing to do with it. I loved the thought of having twins now since the mmc thats all I associate it with...is loosing them. So whats with the yams anyway? 

And mrs miggens there are certain foods that make your cm more favourable to male or female sperm. the having sex closer to ov for boys and further away from ov for girls has been disputed apparently but there is loads of info out there. x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh... I'll do some reading. Are yams the same as sweet potato? That's all we can get in this backwater I live in. I'm sitting here sniggering at the idea of doing shots of yams, to the consternation of my o.h. Gawd, if he only knew :-D


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh... I'll do some reading. Are yams the same as sweet potato? That's all we can get in this backwater I live in. I'm sitting here sniggering at the idea of doing shots of yams, to the consternation of my o.h. Gawd, if he only knew :-D

No. They are often confused but they are completely different vegetables with different constituents. I have no idea where to get yams in the UK either but filipenko is from this side of the pond too I think so can maybe shed some light.


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - sorry about the witch but glad to see you are sorted with your ov days.

Interesting to read about the yams, I take it they increase the chance of twins?

Hope everyone had a good weekend with the extra hour in bed!!

I know it is still too early for me to check ov and never doing previously I am unsure of when I would normally ov. I am a bit concerned as when I had my scans they noticed a 3cm cyst on my right ovary. This won't affect me ovulating will it? I have to go back end of November for a check. I have been quite sore today on that right side, do they take a while to go?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry I wish I knew. I don't think it affects you ovulating as a friend of mine is now 31 weeks pregnant and when she first found out she was pregnant discovered a massive cyst on one of her ovaries. They did nothing with it and it's done no harm but it must surely have already been there when she got pregnant.


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry the witch came DEBZIE! Your next cycle will be the one Hun, it will! :dust:

EMUM, I am glad that the witch wasn't so rough on you and has moved on...

Hi Ladies, hope all is well! :wave: :flower:

_*SS 12DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Gassy. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_! So I probably won't be testing again till Wednesday, tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## LolaAnn

GL mrsMM! AFM I'm holidaying in NZ :cloud9: no hpts or OPKs with me.. no period.. hmmm..
CD45


----------



## ickle pand

Hello everyone. Hope everyone's good. We need a few more BFP's from this thread though!!

AFM - I think O is on its way because I'm very aware of my ovaries. Hopefully it'll be sooner rather than later. I've been having some AF like cramps too which is a bit strange. Not sure what that it. Maybe just my lining building up or something.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies, 

:flow: debzie, so sorry you lost twins, it must be hurtful reminder-wise, to read my posts :hugs: so I will keep stum after this post as there is no need to go on about my wish for twins. I do know you're at higher risk of losing multiples though so maybe i should rethink... Not fair. 

:flow: Emum you're right about the sweet potatoes. Yams are supposed to contain chemicals which boost ov and therefore chance of twins. I got them posted off an African foods website after ordering online and they came straight away :mail: It did cost me £20 though! 

:flow: MrsMM lack of sore bbs is a bit suspicious to me (in reverse if you see what I mean) Roll on Wednesday :test: :dust: :dust: 

:flow: Ickle sounds like o IS on the way and you have 'mittlesmerz' or whatever that word is in german for ovulation pain meaning 'middle pain' :dust: :dust:

:flow: Mrs Migg i'm thinking i'd rather inject it than eat anymore!! 

:hi: Lola, hope you're having a relaxing holiday! Sounds like bliss to me :af:


----------



## ickle pand

It's not quite mittleschmertz yet but with having PCOS I get a lot of pressure in my ovaries when the follicles are developing. It's a good sign really I suppose lol!

I was just messing about with FF and realised that in the cycle list I still had the first cycle after the m/c selected when everything was all over the place. I took it out and it's shortened my forecasted fertile time from 9 days to 5 days :) Going to try to BD everyday until the end of the week. I'm so excited that I have a narrower fertile window!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Filipenko, morning all. This site is officially my favourite thing on the net at the moment as I kind of thought I was the only one going through this and feeling this way, when all my friends seem to be falling pregnant at the drop of a hat and carrying babies to term. As you have all been through similar recently there are a couple of questions I'd like to ask if you don't mind. If it was your second loss, how differently did you feel to the first time? Because I seem to have come through this one easier than the first, even though it didn't really sink in for a while. Now I know there is no right and wrong way to feel and we are all different but I am just curious to know if anyone felt similar. And also did you have any signs in the pregnancy that things weren't right? Both my losses were different, with the first all my symptoms disappeared a week or so beforehand which was my first clue, before the bleeding started. Second time, symptoms like sickness remained string but a couple of strange things from the off made me suspicious, I never had sore boobs at all and all the way through the pregnancy my hair came out in clumps when I washed it, when it usually stays put while you are pregnant. Sorry if this isn't the right place to be asking these questions, I'm just questioning so much at the moment.


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins, this was my second loss but I had 3 live births in between. As a result, emotionally it was much easier this time round. My first loss of my first pregnancy destroyed me and I was barely able to function for about a year afterwards.

The first one was a MMC and I sort of knew all the way through that things weren't quite right even though I'd never been pregnant before. It wasn't picked up until I had an antenatal appointment at 17 weeks and the doctor couldn't hear a heartbeat with a doppler. I then had my first scan of the pregnancy which confirmed the pregnancy had been lost a long time previously. I had no bleeding to warn me.

This time round, I didnt have any clue things were going wrong. I had strong pregnancy symptoms from before I got my BFP right up until about 2 and a half weeks after my miscarriage had been confirmed and bleeding had stopped, including sore boobs and morning sickness. I also got a little bump when I was about 5 weeks pregnant, which disappeared completely 2 days after the bleeding started on the day I went for my scan to confirm I had miscarried.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Morning Filipenko, morning all. This site is If it was your second loss, how differently did you feel to the first time? Because I seem to have come through this one easier than the first, even though it didn't really sink in for a while. Now I know there is no right and wrong way to feel and we are all different but I am just curious to know if anyone felt similar. And also did you have any signs in the pregnancy that things weren't right? Both my losses were different, with the first all my symptoms disappeared a week or so beforehand which was my first clue, before the bleeding started. Second time, symptoms like sickness remained string but a couple of strange things from the off made me suspicious, I never had sore boobs at all and all the way through the pregnancy my hair came out in clumps when I washed it, when it usually stays put while you are pregnant. Sorry if this isn't the right place to be asking these questions, I'm just questioning so much at the moment.

This was my third loss and the main difference was that I did not become attached to it. I actually gave it the nickname 'Ro' meaning 'write/right off' meaning it could go either way. Also I am more practical about everything. It's extremely hard emotionally but I think that if I cry everyday that's not going to do my hormones any good and i looked at the erpc as getting rid of the squatter so that room could be made for the next one in my '5* hotel'! I suspect my pregnancies were random bad luck, abnormal and so good that my body rejected them. This is how I cope but I fully appreciate that most women see their losses as their babies and that's how I WAS for 1 and 2 - totally grief stricken. I suppose I have become more 'biologically minded' and hardened to it. For example, I look at all the reproductive problems in life in general. Eg different breeds of male (!) seahorses give live birth to mini seahorses ranging from 30 - 500 in number depending on the breed and this is marvellous to watch. BUT only 5% of those will survive to adulthood. There are loads of 'stories' like this in life where survival & reproduction is fragile. I think human repro is very fragile & unpredictable. I look at women who have no problems like my sister and mum and just think that they were very lucky. 

Signs not right: 

dry-retching coming and going, 'hangover' feelings come and go, mild af type pains suddenly stop when they are ongoing to 5.5 weeks, hcg stops doubling, 1 week behind dates crl-wise on scan, heartbeats slow, get high, then stop. Sore bbs for the 2nd not for the 3rd but both got to similar crl's (??) Not noticed hair probs. 

Will have chromosome results of the fetus in a few weeks so will know if it was normal or not and if something is wrong with my body or not. I will find it VERY hard to deal with if the results come back normal so I am losing normal babies because of something wrong with my body. Even tho i'm prepared for this i doubt it's the case as all my extensive testing has come back normal. 

My hubby only has 3% normal sperm which docs say is ok as his sperm count is so high and makes up for it. But i think that there's got to be some random bad luck there with all that abnormal :spermy: ! 

Having said all this my emotions do take over my mind and I regularly suffer from panic attacks, flashbacks, nightmares, and lots of other social day to day functioning problems because of these mc's and I have NEVER suffered from any kind of depression before in my life. My work history is sick day free and now I am on long term sick leave. My hubby is very supportive and like a rock. I have no children and that makes it very hard too, one reason being is that I have no proof it can be done. 

Hope that's helpful but that's just me summarised, everyone's different as you say. :flower:


----------



## MoonShadow14

Morning girlies! I've been trying to have a bit of a catch up on the posts. Hope you are all doing well?
Well I was doing some some the other day and if my sums are right then hopefull I would have been OVing over the weekend. My m/c at the start of Oct resulting me having discharge etc on the 10th October, I was approx 5-6 weeks so could have been when i was due on so on couting on a 35 day cycle ov was this weekend. We have see :sex: most days anyway to make sure I am "topped up" as OH lieks to say. I have also been sneakily using OPK which have shown postive since Friday and still showing postive this morning. Can this be possible or can my hormones etc still be out of whack following m/c?


----------



## ickle pand

Lol @ topped up Shadow. Men come away with the funniest sayings :)

Have you had a negative HPT yet? You probably did say and I've forgotten.


----------



## MoonShadow14

Yeah, I had one the monday after


----------



## ickle pand

Well that sounds like a real +ve OPK then and not just left over HCG :)


----------



## bastetgrrl

emum - glad that you didn't have a really bad AF this cycle. 

debzie - sorry that the :witch: came. Boo hiss! 

MrsMM - I'm stalking!! :haha: I hope that you get a BFP today or tomorrow. :dust:

Lola - Enjoy NZ and some relaxation \\:D/

Amanda - get to it chica :sex: :sex: Catch that eggie!!

MrsMiggins - this website is great, isn't it? :winkwink:

Shadow - HAHA Sounds like a busy weekend. :haha: I second Amanda's question. Have you had a neg hpt yet?

AFM - well still waiting to see if I have Oed yet or not. I hate waiting.:sulk: I've got tons of good symptoms so FXD.

:twisted: Happy Halloween! :evil:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Shadow, good luck! Let's hope you have been topped up to the max! And wow, emum and Filipenko, thank you for opening up like that. I know I am so lucky to have my girl, and I know for a fact that I would have coped really differently with my two losses if I hadn't had her. I really, really hope you get your baby very soon. Thank you again.


----------



## struth

MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_! So I probably won't be testing again till Wednesday, tooooo nervous!! Temps staying up, but are decreasing, which is keeping me nervous. My chart was possible Triphastic FF (Day 26) indicated until today's temp. Still missing a regular symptom of AF or BFP, sore bbs! Hope everyone's weekend is going well. I will jump right on here and update after I test soon.... Still creeping to the end of waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:

I have my FX'd for you MrsMM24 - I so hope that your temp stays high and that AF does one for a good 9 months or so. Keep us posted x



Mrs Miggins said:


> Morning Filipenko, morning all. This site is officially my favourite thing on the net at the moment as I kind of thought I was the only one going through this and feeling this way, when all my friends seem to be falling pregnant at the drop of a hat and carrying babies to term. As you have all been through similar recently there are a couple of questions I'd like to ask if you don't mind. If it was your second loss, how differently did you feel to the first time? Because I seem to have come through this one easier than the first, even though it didn't really sink in for a while. Now I know there is no right and wrong way to feel and we are all different but I am just curious to know if anyone felt similar. And also did you have any signs in the pregnancy that things weren't right? Both my losses were different, with the first all my symptoms disappeared a week or so beforehand which was my first clue, before the bleeding started. Second time, symptoms like sickness remained string but a couple of strange things from the off made me suspicious, I never had sore boobs at all and all the way through the pregnancy my hair came out in clumps when I washed it, when it usually stays put while you are pregnant. Sorry if this isn't the right place to be asking these questions, I'm just questioning so much at the moment.

I felt completely differently second time round. I think it was a mixture of things - the first one lasted longer and although we knew the risks we had no reason to believe that anything would go wrong (other than I was spotting but I was told not to worry etc). As such, I think we bonded with the idea of a baby more - we talked names, nursery plans, planned maternity/paternity leave and so on. When we lost it we therefore lost not only the baby but a specific lifeplan (if that makes sense). 

With the second we didn't allow ourselves to get as attached and as it lasted a shorter period of time then that helped with that too. We didn't talk of names or plans as we knew from our previous experience that it could be taken away from us so easily. As such, we didn't bond as much and it wasn't as hard. Don't get me wrong, I was gutted but I felt much more knowledgeable, wise to the process, and less attached and as a result it didn't impact as much as the first psychologically. 

In terms of signs, with the first I just had spotting. However, I am a 'spotter' (I spot from 7/8dpo) and so this wasn't a huge surprise. It was the spotting that made me seek some medical advice and they scanned and saw no hb. It wasn't until after the scan that my symptoms disappeared though. With the second, I had loads of signs - a lack of sore boobs, digi tests not progressing, lines not getting darker on ICs, spotting (again), just generally 'knowing' that something wasn't right. 

It was not as hard second time though...



ickle pand said:


> Well that sounds like a real +ve OPK then and not just left over HCG :)

Sounds like so to me too! I had three days of positive opk this cycle so it is possible.... Keep BD'ing!!!


----------



## MoonShadow14

Thanks girls - tbh I am knackered, we have BD to the max since Friday but was also on daily basis prior to that from Monday 17th October which is the day I stopped bleeding and had negative HPT. OH was raring to try again and I felt okay so though why not!

I told OH to wait 24 hours to "replenish" his stocks but he is insisting he has "SuperSperm" (I kid you not, I actually picture his :spermy: wearing cape with a giant S on singing there own theme tune LOL!) so since Friday we have BD twice a day, morning then night! WOWZA!


----------



## struth

Shadow14uk said:


> Thanks girls - tbh I am knackered, we have BD to the max since Friday but was also on daily basis prior to that from Monday 17th October which is the day I stopped bleeding and had negative HPT. OH was raring to try again and I felt okay so though why not!
> 
> I told OH to wait 24 hours to "replenish" his stocks but he is insisting he has "SuperSperm" (I kid you not, I actually picture his :spermy: wearing cape with a giant S on singing there own theme tune LOL!) so since Friday we have BD twice a day, morning then night! WOWZA!

:rofl: My OH think he has super sperm too!!! Lol!! 

Bless you - you sound knackered! Let's hope that the opk goes negative soon so you can have a break!


----------



## Emum

struth said:


> digi tests not progressing, lines

Oh, I forgot that bit. Yes my digi test didn't progress either. My first was when I was 2 days late and said 1-2 weeks and I then did another one about a week later which was also 1-2 weeks. I started to bleed about 5 days after the second test.

I have 4 digis stocked up now for when I get my BFP, so I can monitor the levels right through to 3+ (note the double PMA in that sentence :) )


----------



## ickle pand

My DH thinks he's got super soldiers lol! I wonder what he'd think if he ever saw them through a microscope and saw the not so super ones :)

Shadow - it sounds like you've really been going for it! I'm hoping for once a day until the weekend but it might end up being more because my sex drive goes through the roof in the run up to ov and DH has been banned from self love, so he'll be in the mood lots too.


----------



## filipenko32

My DH thinks this too but I don't. His are more like Clark Kent's! :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

I like 'topped up' like beer, trust men to think this way :rofl:


----------



## bastetgrrl

:ROFL: My DH also calls them Super sperm! :spermy: Doesn't help that the SA came back confirming that he does! :haha: Now my dr even jokes about it.


----------



## MoonShadow14

LOl I know, I can see them swimming super fast all humming the Indian Jones theme!! Mwahahah

I'll test again when I get in from work so will be mid afternoon urine then another sesh tonight and probs tomorrow too to be on the safe side :blush:


----------



## MrsMM24

:rofl: I wish the donors I used had "super sperm" 

Hi Ladies :wave Good luck to everyone!!!

_*SS 13DPO:*_ Cramp-y. Less Bloat-y. Feeling "wet" below te belt.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! _BFN_ again. Now I really am not testing until Wednesday as I await AF... Temp increased slightly, not sure what's going on here, keeping me nervous. Still creeping through a waiting period, on one or their other anyway... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

I finally got a *RED LIGHT *on my fertility monitor! So my estrogen levels are much higher and o is hopefully on the way! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :wohoo:


----------



## filipenko32

This thread's overheating with all this :sex: !! What lucky hubbies we have!


----------



## BABYANGEL09

Hi ladies not posted here for a while but would just like to say i think i may have my BFP after just about giving up this month!!! Af was due sat bfn sat and sunday :( have had awful sickness bug so visited the doc this morning who wanted to rule out pregnancy with another pregnancy test another bfn!!!! 1 hour after visiting the doc i recieved a call from her she had left test lying by sink and their was now a faint line :wacko: Told not to get hopes up as was probably evap line and asked to come down again for blood test which i will get results of tomorrow!!! This afternoon i decided to use my last early response test.......their is a faint but DEFINATE second line!!!! Babydust to all u ladies xxxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay Babyangel09!!! - fingers crossed the blood results come out +ve for you tomorrow :flower:

Yay Filipenko to your red light!! Hope you ov soon.

Shadow14uk - had a good giggle to myself this afternoon at work, loving all the bd and super sperm stuff. When we found out I was pregnant in September my OH had a big grin in his face when he realised his swimmers were working after all!!

I am still getting a faint line on hpt -:growlmad: I know it early (13 days post erpc) but just want to know its settled so I can try again with Shadows gusto!

I second Mrs Miggins - loving this thread. Makes me feel positive for the future and nice to smile with you ladies.

Hugs to you all


----------



## filipenko32

Pinksmarties, my negative arrived suddenly 15 days post erpc. It will happen soon


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations babyangel, I hope this is it for you! :dust: :dust:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Filipenko - woo hoo! Hope you O very soon! :happydance:

babyangel - congrats! :happydance: Have a H&H 9 months!

Pinksmarties - hopefully you'll get a neg hpt very soon. I know it's frustrating waiting. Unfortunately my wait (after mmc) was like six weeks only to find out that I needed to have a d&c to remove leftover tissue than almost another six weeks later I still hadn't even Oed so was given prometrium to start my AF. Arrgggh...not fun. Hopefully you'll have a shorter wait. GL hun.


----------



## Emum

:blush: I've gone all scientific this cycle I think. In addition to my new BBT which I've just started using, I've also just ordered a microscope which I plan to use to check that I do have fertile mucus and also to have a look to see if there are any strong swimmers in DH's contribution if I can find a way of doing this while they are still alive without him finding out! Have also got my mooncup ready for that fertile phase, my CBFM is up and running and I plan to double check with digi OPKs from day 10. 

I had a look at the making babies program online last night and filled out their diagnostic questionnaire and have changed my prenatal vitamins to one closer to what they recommend for my profile. And have also changed DH's vitamins too.

FXd this works!


----------



## filipenko32

Ha ha emum there's no room for error there!


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum - great minds think alike. I was just thinking today (after reading the super sperm posts) how I could look at OH swimmers and wondering if work had a microscope I could use!!! :haha:

I have just gone back and looked at the last 2 years of my cycle and am surprised to find my cycle is an average 26 days rather than 28 I though it was. Hopefully this won't affect anything?

I too have bough BBT, chart and a 25 pack digital opk at the weekend. What is the baby making babies program online you mentioned. Have using coenzQ10 for a few weeks now and bought preseed. Obsessed moi?:blush:


----------



## Emum

Hi pinksmarties

This is the program. 

https://www.makingbabiesprogram.com/

I don't have the book I just read about it on the fertility friend website last night. Don't know if it works but the advice looks harmless so worth a go.

Apparently you can use a microscope at 100x magnification for the devious purposes we have in mind but 400x is better. There are videos on YouTube lol as to what to look for! My plan was to test what goes into moon cup. If it's all dead after an hour or so, then my theory is there is no point in using the cup.

I know I'm getting obsessive but it's been 2 months now, and DH said he only wanted to try for 6 monthd after our loss and give up if not successful in that timeframe so I am desperate to give things our best shot.


----------



## chistiana

Hiya ladies...WOWOWOWO this thread is moving soooooo fast and there's soo much BDing going on...GO GO LADIES!!! 
HAHAHAH i think all men are alike...my dh always brags about his spermies and now they are making all these comments about his super good staff with the dr!!! PLus dr told us today NO SEX until labor (that's a looong looooong way of no sex) and then added "well that's just for you christiana!)hohoho..how funny!

Filipenko-Yayayayyayaya for red light, bring on ov!

MrsMM- Good luck hun, temps sound great plus the wet thing you mentioned...this is my number one and only sign to pg!Fxed!

Babyangel- Congratulations!!!!!! A very happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## debzie

Wow ladies you all have been busy in the last 24 hours just been catching up.

Filipenko please do not stop posting about your wish for twins on my account I am really OK about it. Many people do want twins and personally I would love again to be pregnant with twins. It is just so special. Yeah for red light. Hope you catch that eggy.

Emum that sounds like some plan my dear. I was thinking od getting one of those microscopes it may help me with my POAS addiction that starts each cycle with opks. 

BABYANGEL congratualtions hun, wishing you a happy and healthy nine months. 

Christiana hello hun how you doing?

AFM the witch really is not being nice, TMI alert. I am really crampy and soooo heavy I am filling a super plus tampon in less than two hours, it has not been as bad as this for ages probs since my first af following the miscarrage. I was prescribed mefenamic acid by my GP before but in the leaflet it says it can cause problems with fertility but I had to take some today just to get me through. I am going to make an appointment tomorrow to see my GP but has any of you ladies got any other herbal suggestions? I was thinking of laying off the soy and trying agnes castus again?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loving all the positivity on here! Big congrats on the BFP. Filipenko, good news on the red light and hope you ovulate vay soon! Struth, thank you for sharing your story with me. Pink smarties, hope you get the negative too. Are you using Internet cheapies? 
Emum, that is serious dedication to the cause!
One more question, why do mooncups help with ttc, and, erm, what do you do with them? I know people use them instead of tampons but I'm guessing they have other uses too? 
And after thinking my spotting was all but gone I had more today, grr. I'm still going to be BDing tonight if I can, needs must.


----------



## chistiana

Hey debzie..i m sorry the witch is being so hard on you but maybe this really means your lining is really starting to build up, which is ayayayyaya good!!!I ve always had heavy af but i ve only had 4 af since august 2009 so i wouldnt really know what to tell you!

AFM- had 2nd scan today, all is going well but i m too scared to get excited yet! But i m truly truly thankful!


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum - hpt's from tesco, ran out of ic!! I'm sure they are accurate enough, better had be it took me 5 minutes just to get into the wrapping around the box(es)!

Mrs Miggins - The moon cup are used after DTD to keep the spermies up near the cervix. I had never heard of such things for AF or otherwise till on here. Whole new education opening up before my eyes - amazing. I'll admit I did look them up on amazon but haven't got as far are buying yet.

Debzie - sorry that the witch is so sore this time. I can have very painful AF so can empathise with you. Hope the GP can help, sorry I don't have any info re herbal stuff hopefully others can advise.

chistiana - fab news about second scan. I am sure the next few months will be Happy and healthy :flower:


----------



## debzie

Great news christiana. I know how hard it is to get excited. 

Mrsmiggins moon cups just help keep the sperm in there up near the cervix so more can swim up.


----------



## MoonShadow14

Pinksmarties - awww bless you. I was do cautious at first and the time we :sex: after m/c was a bit weird but after that time I just though why not? I could be waiting and planning forever but to quote John Lennon 'life is what happens when you are busy making plans' if you feel ready then go for it xxx


----------



## struth

Emum said:


> :blush: I've gone all scientific this cycle I think. In addition to my new BBT which I've just started using, I've also just ordered a microscope which I plan to use to check that I do have fertile mucus and also to have a look to see if there are any strong swimmers in DH's contribution if I can find a way of doing this while they are still alive without him finding out! Have also got my mooncup ready for that fertile phase, my CBFM is up and running and I plan to double check with digi OPKs from day 10.
> 
> I had a look at the making babies program online last night and filled out their diagnostic questionnaire and have changed my prenatal vitamins to one closer to what they recommend for my profile. And have also changed DH's vitamins too.
> 
> FXd this works!

:haha: Love the preparation. You are on a mission lady! GL to you x



filipenko32 said:


> I finally got a *RED LIGHT *on my fertility monitor! So my estrogen levels are much higher and o is hopefully on the way! Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :wohoo:

Great news honey!! Get bd'ing!!



chistiana said:


> Hey debzie..i m sorry the witch is being so hard on you but maybe this really means your lining is really starting to build up, which is ayayayyaya good!!!I ve always had heavy af but i ve only had 4 af since august 2009 so i wouldnt really know what to tell you!
> 
> AFM- had 2nd scan today, all is going well but i m too scared to get excited yet! But i m truly truly thankful!

Been wondering how you got on honey. Did you see hb? Ooooh, tell all. How far gone are you now?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! Oh, super emotional day today, my first loss would have been due around now (I never had a due date), I was supposed to be going for my 12 week scan today, and it's my dd first day at playgroup. I will hold it together, I will hold it together...
Plus my libido is still in the stratosphere after my erpc, didn't bd last night as we were both too tired but I was awake from 4.30am wondering if it was too early to wake OH up for it! (I settled on 6am)


----------



## struth

Mrs Miggins said:


> Morning all! Oh, super emotional day today, my first loss would have been due around now (I never had a due date), I was supposed to be going for my 12 week scan today, and it's my dd first day at playgroup. I will hold it together, I will hold it together...
> Plus my libido is still in the stratosphere after my erpc, didn't bd last night as we were both too tired but I was awake from 4.30am wondering if it was too early to wake OH up for it! (I settled on 6am)

:hugs: You WILL hold it together Mrs Miggins. It is funny how all these things seem to come at once isn't it? At least it gets them all out of the way together though. Let yourself be emotional if you need to be :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

This is going to be a fought day Mrs miggins so let yourself feel whatever you are feelung. I can imagine what you are going through i am dreadingmy due date and its not till may. You will get through today end we are all thinking of you and sending you lots of love and hugs


----------



## ickle pand

Hugs Mrs Miggins xx

AFM - Nearly had a heart attack this morning. Every morning I temp, get up, POAS for my CBFM if it needs one and then put it in the monitor for it to read and while I'm waiting I enter my temp into FF on my phone. Well for some reason it gave me crosshairs for CD13, which is completely unheard of for me and doesn't even really make sense given the temps I've entered. 

Anyway I got a peak on my CBFM (very excited!) and the crosshairs got taken away after that. I'm a little concerned because DH hasn't been in the mood for a couple of days but we BD'd this morning. Hopefully since he's abstained for a couple of days, it'll be even better. He's not getting a choice for the next few days though lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh Mrs Miggins have a good cry if you can that will make you feel a lot better! Better than bottling it up and try and treat yourself to something today even if it's just a book or some new smelly stuff. I had an erpc on my first mc's due date and it was so awful and ironic i laughed in my hospital bed but cried the next day! x x x :hugs: :hugs: Ps I like the 6am booty call - my DH would murder me if I did that (he's not a morning person at all!!) 

Morning ickle - No don't give him any choice whatsoever!! Threaten him with softcups and special magazines :haha: btw what's crosshairs? I have a persona monitor you see so don't know. Sounds like your o's on the way!! :wohoo: :dust: 
- is a clearblue monitor more specific for those wanting to get preggo rather than prevent it? 

afm - ewcm this morning :wohoo: and i cant wait to get another red light on my monitor this arvo


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hugs and thank you ladies! Dropped dd off at playgroup and had a cry when I got outside, feeling ok now though. Keep thinking re scan, at least I DID have the bleed 2 weeks ago and found out then, otherwise today I would have been going for my scan and receiving the worst news. Pink Smarties my next due date is May 15th and I'm dreading that one too. I was just praying I'd be pregnant again by my November due date, never imagining by then I'd have lost another. Ho hum. Was really hoping my opk would have turned up so I could see when I next ovulate, though I imagine it's too soon yet. I'm getting my hair done and a pedicure tomorrow so I have that to look forward to and on Thursday it's my first day back at work.


----------



## ickle pand

Crosshairs are on Fertility Friend. They give you lines to show when you ovulated and also a coverline. Click on my FF ticker and you can see my old charts with them :)

Yeah a Clearblue monitor is definitely for trying to get pregnant, I think it even says in the instructions that it shouldn't be used for prevention. They're not cheap though or the sticks but I got mine for £50 (rather than £110) from ebay and it was new and still in the sealed box. I order my sticks from ebay too as they're about half the price of the shops too (£7 delivered roughly). TTC is an expensive business lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle pand, hopefully he's just been saving himself and it's going to be good quality like you say!


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> Crosshairs are on Fertility Friend. They give you lines to show when you ovulated and also a coverline. Click on my FF ticker and you can see my old charts with them :)
> 
> Yeah a Clearblue monitor is definitely for trying to get pregnant, I think it even says in the instructions that it shouldn't be used for prevention. They're not cheap though or the sticks but I got mine for £50 (rather than £110) from ebay and it was new and still in the sealed box. I order my sticks from ebay too as they're about half the price of the shops too (£7 delivered roughly). TTC is an expensive business lol!

Ohhhh thanks, I am going to get on ebay now. Yet another way to poas and test!
:test: :wohoo: :test: 
Yes this is all getting very expensive.. :wacko: 
Are they quite easy to use?


----------



## LolaAnn

so AFM AF arrived thiss evening. funny cos DH & I were just talking about how I still haven't got my period. I sose 45 day cycle for me is actually quite good. Bloody bad timing cos he will be in london next month during peak time :( Feel like I've been waiting forever now


----------



## filipenko32

Oh sorry to hear that Lola :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Filipenko - yeah really easy. You can't start it until CD1 then you set it up (tells you exactly what to do in the booklet). The first cycle it'll ask for a stick on CD6 you pee on it, put the lid on the end you pee on, turn on the machine, insert the stick and 5 mins later it'll tell you to remove it and then gives you your reading. 

The reading is either a low, high or peak fertility. I get quite a few highs because I have PCOS and have higher than normal levels of LH but it also tests for estradiol which is when it gives you the peak. 

You usually get a peak followed by another peak (which seems to be the day I ov) then a high, just to make sure you BD and then you'll get lows. Depending on the length of your cycle, it'll ask for either 10 or 20 sticks, so if you have a shorter cycle than me, you'll get two cycles out of a box. I know a few women who after the first peak, just reuse old sticks or don't switch their machine on. This is only my 3rd cycle using it and I think the first two it's learning your cycle so I used new sticks. 

I am a bit anal though and after I've got my reading I write on the cycle day and L/H/P on to the stick. I don't really know why but sometimes I line them all up so I can see the difference on the lines lol! I've kept all the old sticks too for some unknown reason but I think I should really start to just throw them out after AF arrives.

Lola - that's crap timing. Make sure you BD lots before he goes away so that you're covered if you ov earlier than normal.


----------



## pinksmarties

I apologise to all my spelling was atrocious I was using my phone to log in and wasn't that great a sucess especially sitting in the car on the way to work - don't worry I wasn't driving at the time LOL!!

MrsMiggins, Hope your day wsn't too bad I am glad you have your pampering to look forward. I think I should make more of an effort and book mysel in for a facial have more chill out time. Good early wake up call for the OH :winkwink: not something I normally do as I can barely lift my head off the pillow in the morning never mind BD. I think my OH would have heart attack

Ickle pand -Yay for the peak. Keep up the BDing. This CBFM is looking quite good the more I see you girls talking about it. I think I'll hold off a couple of months but might invest if no BFP soon.

Better go, I'm at work. I manged to log on this afternoon for some reason.


----------



## pinksmarties

Filipenko - They are on amazon for £64. I am seriously tempted now but will definitely hold off....maybe.....:winkwink:

Lola, bummer for the bad timing, no chance of him getting home?


----------



## filipenko32

ooh I am glad i didn't buy one yet, £64 is good! Thanks! I'm maybe definitely buying one...perhaps! x


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> Filipenko - They are on amazon for £64. I am seriously tempted now but will definitely hold off....maybe.....:winkwink:
> 
> Lola, bummer for the bad timing, no chance of him getting home?

There are a couple on auction on ebay ending tomorrow morning at around £30 at the moment (one has no bids so far) and some BINs also on ebay for £50 including postage. Enjoy!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink smarties, i know what you mean, I use my phone to come on here almost all the time and is is a pain in the bum. And that's why my posts are always boring and lacking smilies etc! I got through today ok thanks ladies, dd enjoyed playgroup, there were only a few tears and none of them from her, and I kept smiling the rest of the day. Looking forward to my hairdo and pedi tomorrow. It's a bit of a busmans holiday as I am going to the salon where I work, but at least it's free!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks emum! That's one each then pinksmarties! What are BINS?


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks emum! That's one each then pinksmarties! What are BINS?

Yay! I didn't fancy a bidding war!! Thanks emum.

BINS are 'buy it now' rather than auction. I am tempted but not sure how the OH may react. It is one thing ttc on our own but he might find the whole monitor thing a bit much so soon (he hasn't seen my ov sticks!).


----------



## ickle pand

Ebay is definitely the place to go :)

How long have you been TTC pinksmarties?


----------



## filipenko32

I got it! I got the buy it now for £50 and 20 sticks for £15. I asked my hubby as I don't personally have an ebay account. But i was very very clever because I asked him while he was:
a. being handed a beer and 
b. eating his fave ice-cream
c. watching the football and...
d. playing his football game on the computer

And the conversation went like this:
During a: "Can I have an early Christmas present so that..."
"Hmmm what...?" [said during b.]
[goal during c]
"...WE can have an early christmas present? I need to get into your ebay to buy it.."
[something good happened during d]
"Ok, just don't spend too much"
"What's your password?"

SUCCESS!! :happydance: Now i just have to wait for the postie :mail: 

I am very pleased with myself :smug: and so will dh be when he finds out what a bargain i have got, thanks emum!! 

Good luck getting yours pinksmarties


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I LIKE your style!! Does he know what it is?


----------



## filipenko32

No he hasn't a clue, probably just another exotic fruit!


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO filipenko!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

He's going to enjoy his eBay recomendations in the future


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: !!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Out of interest, does anyone who had an erpc around the time I did know if they have OV'd yet? It was on the 20th Oct. I'm still waiting for my opk's.


----------



## pinksmarties

Well done filipenko!! Way to go!:happydance:

We haven't been trying for very long, probably more like him not trying and me definitely not preventing. It has been something I have wanted for a long time but he has taken a bit longer to get there as he didn't have a good childhood. After discovering we were pregnant he had really become used to the idea of being a dad and was so excited to go to the first scan. As you know it wasn't to be. Although he is keen to try again more pro-actively this time I think all this 'extra' stuff might freak him out a bit just now. I bought BBT and chart on amazon using another account so I'll hold off on teh CBFM for now.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> He's going to enjoy his eBay recomendations in the future

:haha: I hadn't thought of that!!

I'd be interested too as my erpc was 18th. Seemed to have lots of cm today, might have been ewcm but still has slight yellowish tinge so not sure. Having lots of pain right side but I think that's my cyst. I haven't checked today but still had +ve hpt on Monday.


----------



## Emum

That's funny! I have my CBFM on prominent display on the bedside table, and OH knows that I use it. But I temp secretly before he wakes up in case that freaks him out! Mind you, I've only been doing it for 5 days, so he may well notice at some point in the not too distant future.


----------



## filipenko32

Mine was on the 13th Oct but I started bleeding the day before. I've only had negative opk's so far but I know my estrogen's rising due to the red light on my persona fertility monitor and ewcm. I 'm hoping this will lead to ov. I'm 21 days past erpc now and have got af in the past at about 36 days past mc. So I am hoping that ov is going to be somewhere around 22/23 days past as this gives my usual luteal phase of 13 days ish. Sometimes there's no ovulation before 1st af but i'm just hoping.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum said:


> That's funny! I have my CBFM on prominent display on the bedside table, and OH knows that I use it. But I temp secretly before he wakes up in case that freaks him out! Mind you, I've only been doing it for 5 days, so he may well notice at some point in the not too distant future.


I've been subtley preparing my OH for the possibility of these things to come by telling him that I have been coming on here and learning about stuff to help conception. He is also of the delusion that he posesses SuperSperm, I don't like to break it to him that at 44 he is probably not quite the stud he was at 20. :haha:


----------



## chistiana

struth said:


> Been wondering how you got on honey. Did you see hb? Ooooh, tell all. How far gone are you now?

Hey hun, yeah we saw and heard it too, i am 7w2d today but i wont relax before we are done with the first trimester and putting in that cerclage!

Mrs Miggins- bless you, i m sure it's never too early for men?? I m sorry this was a hard day hun but you ve got to focus on 1st day in playground...it will pass...just one day...lots and lots of hugs! ow and even though a mc is always as hard as can be you re right to say at least you knew...i went one day before my 12 week scan and it was april's fool's day..i even joked that the dr would tell me he couldnt find hb....no joke he couldnt!

Ickle- yayayayayyayaya hun this is amazing...go get that DH of your and leave him no choice whatsoever!!!!

Filipenko- you re the most set on her mission, funny person i ve ever come across hun, it's def gonna happen soon!Yauyaayyaya for ewcm!


----------



## chistiana

ps: i ve used my cbfm twice...both resulted in BFPs! I love it but wish i dont have to use it again soon!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I have all my pregancy bits and pieces in a large cardboard box in the second bathroom and i don't let my hubby use that bathroom. I was just thinking earlier about getting a nice table to lay out all my pregnancy stuff in easy to reach pretty boxes, like all my different strength ov tests in different decorative boxes and testing sticks organised in glass jars and... But then I thought OMG can you imagine if my dh did go in there and see my obsession?! He would probably feel as though he was the man in the film Misery or something! :wacko: 

So I just folded up the top of my large cardboard box and laid my Next 'Home' dreams to rest. 

I am sick of rummaging though when I need to test and can't hold my pee any longer!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> But then I thought OMG can you imagine if my dh did go in there and see my obsession?! He would probably feel as though he was the man in the film Misery or something! :wacko:

I'm sorry but :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I have every single positive pregnancy test I have ever done in my top drawer. Not sure what OH would make of all those......:wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> That's funny! I have my CBFM on prominent display on the bedside table, and OH knows that I use it. But I temp secretly before he wakes up in case that freaks him out! Mind you, I've only been doing it for 5 days, so he may well notice at some point in the not too distant future.
> 
> 
> I've been subtley preparing my OH for the possibility of these things to come by telling him that I have been coming on here and learning about stuff to help conception. He is also of the delusion that he posesses SuperSperm, I don't like to break it to him that at 44 he is probably not quite the stud he was at 20. :haha:Click to expand...

Don't worry mrsmiggins, my sister's husband is 47 and they've just had a baby girl called Darcie with no problems.


----------



## pinksmarties

Maybe that's what I'll do too. My hubby is 42 and I have been 'helping' his little swimmers with coenzq10 on top of his multivitamins, giving his super sperm added oomph!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> But then I thought OMG can you imagine if my dh did go in there and see my obsession?! He would probably feel as though he was the man in the film Misery or something! :wacko:
> 
> I'm sorry but :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I have every single positive pregnancy test I have ever done in my top drawer. Not sure what OH would make of all those......:wacko:Click to expand...

So funny filipenko!! I can just picture it!

I kept all mine too MrsMiggins, next to my make up/moisturisers/nail varnish and toe separators/hair removal stuff etc . I know he'll never look in that drawer!! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> But then I thought OMG can you imagine if my dh did go in there and see my obsession?! He would probably feel as though he was the man in the film Misery or something! :wacko:
> 
> I'm sorry but :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I have every single positive pregnancy test I have ever done in my top drawer. Not sure what OH would make of all those......:wacko:Click to expand...

:haha: have you lined them up? I have my opk's lined up and I think ickle does this too but i'm not sure that she keeps them! :wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

chistiana - wonderful news!! So pleased you got to hear the hb!

I must learn how to do multiple quotes from different posts.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Chistiana, that's fantastic!! I was thinking about yout today, are you still on bed rest? I have a really good feeling you're going to be fine this time and everything's going to turn out perfectly! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> But then I thought OMG can you imagine if my dh did go in there and see my obsession?! He would probably feel as though he was the man in the film Misery or something! :wacko:
> 
> I'm sorry but :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I have every single positive pregnancy test I have ever done in my top drawer. Not sure what OH would make of all those......:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: have you lined them up? I have my opk's lined up and I think ickle does this too but i'm not sure that she keeps them! :wacko:Click to expand...

Yep, although I know off by heart which order I did them in, and which of my 3 pregnancies they were from. Only got one from my first pregnancy which was my daughter, I only ever did one. Strange that the two subsequent pregnancies I was so unsure about from the off that I did loads of tests. But I tell a lie, I threw away a digi CB from my last pregnancy because the display disappears, so it's essentially just a wee covered wand. My best friend said I should chuck the ones out from the losses as they will only serve to depress me but I don't see it like that.


----------



## ickle pand

Christiana that's great news :) I hope the next few weeks pass quickly for you do you can relax a bit :) 

I keep my CBFM sticks and theyve all got the cd and what the reading was written on them. I got excited and lined them all up and showed DH. He couldn't care less though lol! 

My CBFM sits on a wee chest of drawers in our bathroom with the box of sticks. I'd probably put it away if we had friends round but our family all know we're trying so would leave it for them. 

Didn't get to BD again yet - I had really bad AF like cramps which was really weird. I even POAS just in case but it was a BFN. DH has had to leave early this morning to go help with a search, he's a volunteer lifeboatman. So it'll have to be tonight when he gets home lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies, 

Just imagining all these drawers full of labelled used test sticks! :haha: 

Ickle - that must be a rewarding job and very good of your Dh to do in his own time, what's the search for? 

Mrsmiggins - hope you have a better day today with all your pampering! 

Everyone - hope today brings everyone closer to ov, bfp's or successful scans :flow: :flow:


----------



## MoonShadow14

Okay girls I really need some help! I dunno what is going on!

Here the story, at the start of Oct I had my BFP (4th Oct) we were tickled pink as had been TTC. Sadly on 10th Oct I started to bleed and a m/c was confirmed on 13 Oct. We were gutted but I did a HPT on 17th Oct which showed the HCG levels had really dropped and the line was barely there on the HPT compared to the blaring positive previous HPT before the bleeding. My and OH accepted the m/c had occutred decided to start TTC asap when bleeding stopped so been have daily :sex: since 18th Oct.

I worked out that if I went back to my regular 35 day cycle after m/c I would be due to ovulate around 28th Oct. I (sneakily) started doing to OPK on 27th Oct which were showing positive (yay!), anyhoo, I continued over the weekend to (sneakily) use OPK and did them at various times through the day while we BD to the MAX! I did a OPK yesterday morning (01.11.11) which to me looked like the ovulation was starting to end, which would make sense after 3-4 days, however, I did another one yesterday afternoon (01.11.11) at 4:30pm which showed positive still! WTF?? Out of curiosity I did a HPT using the same urine sample as the 4:30 OPK and it showed a very faint line? I am so so confused??!

Lots of questions! 
Can you ovulate for 5 days?
Could the OPK be showing positive when pregnant?
Could the OPK be wrong?
Could the HPK be showing positive because of ovulation?
Or am I going insane??!? 

I am so confused! I have attached pics for opinions?

I have crossed posted too in the test galleries

HELP!
 



Attached Files:







Ov Tests.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 7









Preg test.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ickle pand

filipenko32 said:


> Ickle - that must be a rewarding job and very good of your Dh to do in his own time, what's the search for?

Yeah it is, I'm very proud of him for doing it but I always worry about him. I'm not sure what the search is for, I do know the lifeboat was out on a search yesterday but I think it got called off because it was too dark, so this is probably a continuation. 



Shadow14uk said:


> Okay girls I really need some help! I dunno what is going on!
> 
> Here the story, at the start of Oct I had my BFP (4th Oct) we were tickled pink as had been TTC. Sadly on 10th Oct I started to bleed and a m/c was confirmed on 13 Oct. We were gutted but I did a HPT on 17th Oct which showed the HCG levels had really dropped and the line was barely there on the HPT compared to the blaring positive previous HPT before the bleeding. My and OH accepted the m/c had occutred decided to start TTC asap when bleeding stopped so been have daily :sex: since 18th Oct.
> 
> I worked out that if I went back to my regular 35 day cycle after m/c I would be due to ovulate around 28th Oct. I (sneakily) started doing to OPK on 27th Oct which were showing positive (yay!), anyhoo, I continued over the weekend to (sneakily) use OPK and did them at various times through the day while we BD to the MAX! I did a OPK yesterday morning (01.11.11) which to me looked like the ovulation was starting to end, which would make sense after 3-4 days, however, I did another one yesterday afternoon (01.11.11) at 4:30pm which showed positive still! WTF?? Out of curiosity I did a HPT using the same urine sample as the 4:30 OPK and it showed a very faint line? I am so so confused??!
> 
> Lots of questions!
> Can you ovulate for 5 days?
> Could the OPK be showing positive when pregnant?
> Could the OPK be wrong?
> Could the HPK be showing positive because of ovulation?
> Or am I going insane??!?
> 
> I am so confused! I have attached pics for opinions?
> 
> I have crossed posted too in the test galleries
> 
> HELP!

OPK's can definitely pick up HCG. Here's a link to an explanation of why and why HPT's don't pick up ovulation, only HCG https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html 

It could be that you have retained products and that's why you're getting positives. I know a few ladies on this thread had that. But it could also be that you ovulated a lot earlier because it can happen anytime after your HCG levels go to 0 and that you're pregnant again. I think you need to go to your doctor and get a blood test done and then get another in 2 days so they can see what your levels are doing. Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Emum

The OPK can be positive if there is HCG in your urine, but as far as I know the HPT will not react to LH. LH and HCG are similar which is why HCG can trigger an OPK but HCG has an extra chemical element and this is what the HPT looks for.

Did you ever get a negative HPT before you started testing with OPKs? Did you have your miscarriage confirmed by a scan or blood tests? Two possibilities are immediately springing to mind. The first is that the HPT is still picking up the last traces of HPT from the miscarriage perhaps because you have some retained tissue, the second is that you may in fact still be pregnant and didn't miscarry as you thought a few weeks ago, perhaps were pregnant with twins and lost one, causing levels to drop a little and some bleeding, but they are now picking up again. You say in your post that the loss was "confirmed" on 13 October but it would surely have been too early to detect anything by scan on that date if your AF was due on 4 October?

I would get a clearblue digital test and see what that says. If it is positive, and particularly if it shows a level higher than 1-2 weeks I'd get off to the doctors asap. If it is negative, then I suspect there are still trace elements of HCG in your system from your loss (the ICs are more sensitive than the CB digi tests so will pick them up for longer). If your ICs aren't negative within 4 weeks of the loss I might ask for a scan just to check everything has gone so you can start trying again.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins - enjoy your pampering day. I am going to book OH and myself a nice massage as a treat after the last few weeks . And its out 13th Wedding Anniversary next week.

Shadow - I think even a very faint line on hpt still means there is hcg still in your system which will give you false +ve on your opk's. I don't think it work the other way around though, the LH test for opk cannot turn the hpt +ve. I am not surre about all this so hopefully someone else can give you a better explanation. It is all so confusing.

I did another hpt and got a very faint line appearing after about 5 mins. So what does that mean? Is that evaporation line (its not a IC its a covered test but not clearblue - just test from tesco).:shrug:

Ickle - hope everything went okay with OH out searching. Grab him as soon as he is home for some lovin'

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MoonShadow14

Well the "confirmed" was me seeing the nurse on the Wednesday and she did a test in surgery which came back negatibe. I showed her the pics of the postive tests I had and she said I must have caught the pregnancy really early as the test she done was negative. She said the bleeding was probably my normal period starting so treat it as that but no scan was ever done. The bleeding was worse on the Thursday and FRiday with clots coming away then I did another HPT on the Monday when the bleeding had stopped and was very faint line so assumed the HCG was on it way out the system.

No, I have done no more tests since then and only started doing the OPK on the 27th Oct.

I'm not seeing things am I? Those are positive OPK and line on HPT?


----------



## Emum

Yes, they are positive. I think another trip to the doctors and a scan is probably the way forward just so that you know where you stand. Good luck! I really hope you have good news.

PS The tests you use at home may well be more sensitive than the ones the doctors use, which could account for yours being positive and theirs negative. HPTs can range in sensitivity from 10 to 50 mui which makes a big difference in the early stages of testing, though obviously both will eventually turn positive if the pregnancy continues.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Shadow, I have answered your questions in your writing but it's only my opinion! Hope you are pregnant! :flower:



Shadow14uk said:


> Okay girls I really need some help! I dunno what is going on!
> 
> Here the story, at the start of Oct I had my BFP (4th Oct) we were tickled pink as had been TTC. Sadly on 10th Oct I started to bleed and a m/c was confirmed on 13 Oct. We were gutted but I did a HPT on 17th Oct which showed the HCG levels had really dropped and the line was barely there on the HPT compared to the blaring positive previous HPT before the bleeding. My and OH accepted the m/c had occutred decided to start TTC asap when bleeding stopped so been have daily :sex: since 18th Oct.
> 
> I worked out that if I went back to my regular 35 day cycle after m/c I would be due to ovulate around 28th Oct. I (sneakily) started doing to OPK on 27th Oct which were showing positive (yay!), anyhoo, I continued over the weekend to (sneakily) use OPK and did them at various times through the day while we BD to the MAX! I did a OPK yesterday morning (01.11.11) which to me looked like the ovulation was starting to end, which would make sense after 3-4 days, however, I did another one yesterday afternoon (01.11.11) at 4:30pm which showed positive still! WTF?? Out of curiosity I did a HPT using the same urine sample as the 4:30 OPK and it showed a very faint line? I am so so confused??!
> 
> Lots of questions!
> Can you ovulate for 5 days? NO WAY, CAN'T BE SURELY??
> Could the OPK be showing positive when pregnant? YES THIS IS A DEF YES!
> Could the OPK be wrong? DOUBT IT VERY MUCH
> Could the HPK be showing positive because of ovulation? NO WAY
> Or am I going insane??!? NO! BUT I WOULD BE!! YOU MIGHT BE PREGNANT AGAIN!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :dust:
> 
> I am so confused! I have attached pics for opinions?
> 
> I have crossed posted too in the test galleries
> 
> HELP!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blimey, Shadow that's so confusing! I don't know enough about all these things to answer any of your questions, i just want to say I REALLY hope it's good news and keeping all crossed (except my legs). But I would go to the docs and keep testing and push for bloods or a scan. Good luck hun.


----------



## MoonShadow14

I have booked an appt with my GP to see what they say tonight


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Shadow! :dust: :dust:

Ladies, good news for me! I have 3 strong positive results on my opk's today!!! :dust: :dust: :wohoo: meaning i am going to ovulate just 6 days past getting a negative result on a pregnancy test. I am amazed. We are going to go for it with help from the preseed too. Got no soft cups yet so legs in the air method for half an hour for me! Do you think 2 x a day or once? x


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Shadow. Let us know what your GP says.

Filipenko - I think once a day is enough (you don't want to deplete his stores lol) but if you're both really in the in the mood then it can't really do any harm. That's what we do anyway. I'm going to use Preseed tonight too cos I think I'm going to ov either today or tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah once a day is probably enough 

Ickle - sounds like we're on the same schedule, i hope we both get BFPs!! :dust: Can't believe I am going to be in the 2WW already. It only seems like 5 minutes ago that i was on the operating table!! crazy.. Anyway off to cook and reluctantly eat more disgusting vegetables. I swear when i have finished have kiddies i am never eating another vegetable again, ever. :sick:


----------



## ickle pand

That would be great to go from being friends here to being bump buddies too :)


----------



## Emum

If you're both up for it, I'd do twice in the day you think you are most likely to ovulate. You'd be doing once anyway to catch the egg, and if the second one depletes his stores for a few days, then so what? He can have as many or as few swimmers as he likes AFTER you have ovulated, but they won't make any difference to you once the egg has gone, and those last few he squeezes out on round 2 might just be the ones to make the difference!

What we tend to do, if it helps is to dtd on the evening of first peak and morning of second. If we had the energy, we'd go again on evening of second peak but rarely do :) Then anytime of the day on the day after, which is high, and after that only when the mood takes us. But don't listen to me. I'm on my second CBFM/third cycle post loss with no BFP so what I've been doing so far clearly hasn't worked!


----------



## filipenko32

ickle, that would be fantastic! here's hoping!
emum - thankyou, that's a great idea twice a day on the day, that makes sense!


----------



## filipenko32

Shadow14uk said:


> Well the "confirmed" was me seeing the nurse on the Wednesday and she did a test in surgery which came back negatibe. I showed her the pics of the postive tests I had and she said I must have caught the pregnancy really early as the test she done was negative. She said the bleeding was probably my normal period starting so treat it as that but no scan was ever done. The bleeding was worse on the Thursday and FRiday with clots coming away then I did another HPT on the Monday when the bleeding had stopped and was very faint line so assumed the HCG was on it way out the system.
> 
> No, I have done no more tests since then and only started doing the OPK on the 27th Oct.
> 
> I'm not seeing things am I? Those are positive OPK and line on HPT?

Shadow, it really seems as though you must have ov'd early, as soon as you got a negative preg test. i think you must be pregnant, what other explanation could there be if you've had a negative in between? emum's right you should confirm with digi too. i'll do some hpt's for you too as i'm def ov-ing at the mo. i'll update for you in a bit.


----------



## struth

Lola - sorry the witch got you and that OH will be away next month. Is there no way you could meet up?

Fili - great work with getting DH to buy the monitor without knowing it!! Wo hoo! :rofl: And even better new about ovulation! :wohoo:

Shadow - the other ladies have said everything I was going to say. It could still be left over hcg in your blood that is affecting the opks and the hpt. They can stay postive for quite some time - and like the other ladies said, it could be that you have retained products (I hope not though honey). I had positives followed by negatives and then positives again whilst I was monitoring my tests down so it is difficult to know....Or it could be that you have ovulated earlier than you realised and are pregnant again. However, to get a positive test yesterday you would need to be about 14dpo which would mean that you ovulated around the 18th which doesn't really seem possible as you still had a positive hpt then? Gl with the drs later x

Chistina - so glad that you saw/heard hb. That must have been amazing for you. I know you will still worry but that must have eased you a little?

As for keeping tests - I have all of my opks from January onwards! I stick them onto paper in the order in which I took them so that I can refer back to them if need be (to check whether I had darker/lighter ones last cycle etc...). My hpts I threw away as I didn't want to keep seeing them to remind me what I lost. My OH knows about my opks - he didn't for a long time but he has gradually been exposed to them - no massive outing but just gradually he became aware of them. Whenever his Mum comes round he tells me to make sure my pregnancy studd is away!!! :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Whoa!! Loads of ov and bd-ing going on - fab news filipenko and ickle!!

Shadow - hope the Dr's news is good, keeping everything crossed you.

Hi Struth hope you are well.

My bbt and chart turned up today along with CB digital ov sticks. I am desperate to start using them. Still got a faint +ve on hpt this morning but it only showed up after 5 mins do you still think it is still +ve? :wacko:

I am probably being over sensitive but I have achey pains in my left side, wishing it was ov pains but probably not. It might just be radiating pain from my cyst on my right ovary. Why is my body playing tricks with my mind - arrgg.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink smarties - most tests say that you need to wait 10 mins to confirm a negative result so I think that's a positive, unfortunately. At least it's getting faint now though. I think it'll only take another couple of days to disappear completely :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks ickle - I thought so just hoping not. I'll keep testing.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah probably still a positive but sounds like it's a weak one. Bet you'll be clear by tomorrow!


----------



## filipenko32

Shadow, I did 2 hpt's for you one with a 10miu and one with a 25miu and they're both negative, completely negative no question about it. Fingers crossed it's not left over hcg x :dust:


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> Thanks ickle - I thought so just hoping not. I'll keep testing.

I personally would put them in the bin after the control line showed up, and not look at them again, and start OPKing anyway. Is that PMA or delusion though :) You know they are as near as dammit at zero now, so why not just get started? I'd rather waste a few sticks, even though they are expensive, than miss the surge, or get negs on OPKs all month and be torturing myself in a few weeks time wondering whether I just started testing too late or didn't ov this month.

My CBFM asked me for the first stick for this cycle this morning, so I am off on the rollercoaster again. It was low of course, but I am predicting first peak on Monday or Tuesday so hopefully I'll go to high over the weekend. CP is medium already so I think things are on course for that.


----------



## MoonShadow14

filipenko32 said:


> Yeah probably still a positive but sounds like it's a weak one. Bet you'll be clear by tomorrow!

Thank you! I am well confused and now wish I had of done further HPT the following week to confirm but we wanted to move forward and the thoughts of seeing BFN after all the BFPs I had prior to m/c (I tested everyday for a weel to be certain It was BFP and the pics are on here too still) was too much to bear so after testing on the Monday we just assumed it was done and over.

I dunno, its either going to be retained products (but had no bleeding etc or any other signs) or a very early BFP? I suppose I could have ovulated straight away around the 22-23rd which would make me 10-11dpo and still show faint?


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ickle - I thought so just hoping not. I'll keep testing.
> 
> I personally would put them in the bin after the control line showed up, and not look at them again, and start OPKing anyway. Is that PMA or delusion though :) You know they are as near as dammit at zero now, so why not just get started? I'd rather waste a few sticks, even though they are expensive, than miss the surge, or get negs on OPKs all month and be torturing myself in a few weeks time wondering whether I just started testing too late or didn't ov this month.
> 
> My CBFM asked me for the first stick for this cycle this morning, so I am off on the rollercoaster again. It was low of course, but I am predicting first peak on Monday or Tuesday so hopefully I'll go to high over the weekend. CP is medium already so I think things are on course for that.Click to expand...

Thanks Emum, PMA thats more of what I need, just having a down day today. Hoping this is your month and the rollercoaster ends up with the warm fuzzy happy feeling at the end.:flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Shadow14uk said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah probably still a positive but sounds like it's a weak one. Bet you'll be clear by tomorrow!
> 
> Thank you! I am well confused and now wish I had of done further HPT the following week to confirm but we wanted to move forward and the thoughts of seeing BFN after all the BFPs I had prior to m/c (I tested everyday for a weel to be certain It was BFP and the pics are on here too still) was too much to bear so after testing on the Monday we just assumed it was done and over.
> 
> I dunno, its either going to be retained products (but had no bleeding etc or any other signs) or a very early BFP? I suppose I could have ovulated straight away around the 22-23rd which would make me 10-11dpo and still show faint?Click to expand...

Yes that sounds possible! I think it's aways hard when you don't have your period to set timings from!


----------



## pinksmarties

Shadow - have you been to the Dr's yet? Any news?


----------



## chistiana

wowowowowo that's a lot of ov and BDing!Go go ickle and filipenko! 

Filipenko- i wasnt on bed rest but i was basically self bed resting through the week that bleeding started with both my mc...i cant really be on bed rest with a 17 month old at home but i try not to pick him up (it's hard when he puts his arm up and says "hug?") and keep my feet up whenever dh is around.

Shadow, i m trying to be positive..if it was retained tissue wouldnt it have shown + at the nurse's test? anyway, you probably know by now, hope it was good news, please let us know how it went!

Struth- you'd think i would have relaxed a little but i kept hearing the hb up to my last check (something like 9w4d) before he couldnt find it anymore at 11w1d the first time so until everything is tied up nicely i m not getting any hopes up...i just cant get attached yet, cant go through this again...

all the other lovely ladies...hope you're doing great and having an amazing day!


----------



## filipenko32

Me and my dh have just been getting excited thinking we could possibly maybe perhaps have a positive hpt test result in just 9 days or so!! But then I think please don't let me have FOUR miscarriages in a row. It wont happen it wont happen...I've just been unlucky and the next will work out.


----------



## MrsMM24

SHADOW, any updates?

My quick update:_*SS 15DPO:*_ Fatigued. Heavily Bloat-y. Gassy.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Losing any symptoms (well, except those that indicate AF coming) Trying to stay hopeful because... no :af:! Temps staying up, so I am not complaining. May try to test tomorrow if no AF tonight, just too nervous as I know that an irregular cycle now is due to the MC in July. It has only been 3 cycles so maybe things are not sorted out yet.... Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck mrsMM still sounds VERY promising :dust: :dust:


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies just catching up. Spewed thats a lot of bding going on at thr moment. Good luck ladies in the egg chase.

As promised i have made an appointment with my gp for Monday see if she will do some tests. 

Sad day today ad it is a year today since I found out that i had a missed miscarriage. I went on to miscarry the 4 th and 5th.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi debzie, so sorry, i know it's hard x x x :hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Filipenko - i was only wondering this morning where you had disappeared to as you are normally lurking in recurrent miscarriage thread! Found you hear

I am also ovulating today, yay, shame i can't do anything about it. OH is banned from :sex:

On a good note, i got my appt with Prof Quenby next wed at 
4pm :happydance:

My recurrent mc appt is not till mid december so i have gained a few weeks on the testing :happydance:

Hope all the :sex: and ovulating goes well for you ladies

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs MM loiking good!! Getting excited for you, fingers crossed.:flower:

Filipenko, are you going to test next week? Really hope things are positive.:thumbup:

Any advice for when to take opk's. I think the best time is the afternoon but any other tips for getting the best results.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Hope! :wave: That's great news about your appointment with Prof Quenby, that's in no time at all! How come your OH is banned from :sex: ? That's terrible! Hope he recovers in good time before he's needed again. Yes there's a lot of bd-ing and ov-ing on this thread, it's actually infectious which is why i've been lurking here instead! This thread's so good, some of us are even pregnant when it doesn't even seem possible!! I still can't believe i got my o so soon. Come and stay! x x :friends:


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Mrs MM loiking good!! Getting excited for you, fingers crossed.:flower:
> 
> Filipenko, are you going to test next week? Really hope things are positive.:thumbup:
> 
> Any advice for when to take opk's. I think the best time is the afternoon but any other tips for getting the best results.

I tested late at night yesterday on a hunch and it was a lot darker. I always check my pee colour for darkness & if its dark enough I test but if not I sit in front of the tv squirming and in bladder pain in the quest for the holy positive opk with concentrated pee! 

I'm going to start testing tomorrow!! :haha: No, seriously next week yes, probably about 7 days past ov twice a day following same protocol as above! 

I hope you get your positive opk really soon!! How many days past erpc are you now? :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Wonder where shadow is...


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Wonder where shadow is...

I was wondering too, hope things are okay for her.

Debzie - its a tough day, there will all ways be reminders and 'anniversaries' and we get through them- :hugs:

Hope 39 - yay for ov! shame about the OH is it a definate no-no?

I am 15 post-op erpc today and emum says there's no harm in trying LOL


----------



## Emum

Thinking of you tonight debzie

And you MrsMM. You've done so well not to cave and test so far. Fxd for tomorrow. When you get your BFP please hang around for a while as I was kinda relying on you to read my chart for me in a few weeks time as I'm a total newbie to temping :) (and because I like reading your posts it goes without saying!)


----------



## chistiana

Hiya debzie- so sorry hun, i know this must be very hard...hopefully you wont have to relive it next year...you'll have your miracle!

Pinksmarties- i am one to never (well almost never) get a +opk but the two times i had got a + i had used evening urine (like 8 pm) but hadnt had much to drink before that!


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Hi Hope! :wave: That's great news about your appointment with Prof Quenby, that's in no time at all! How come your OH is banned from :sex: ? That's terrible! Hope he recovers in good time before he's needed again. Yes there's a lot of bd-ing and ov-ing on this thread, it's actually infectious which is why i've been lurking here instead! This thread's so good, some of us are even pregnant when it doesn't even seem possible!! I still can't believe i got my o so soon. Come and stay! x x :friends:

I'm such a div at times, i thought you was inviting me to come and stay at urs, i'm all sweaty n knackered from running so brain not working properly yet

He is only banned from :sex: cos i'm not allowed to be pregnant when i have the nk cell test. He won't buy condoms and i certainly aren't so :sex: is out of the question at the mo, only till next week thou so we can make up for lost time then. ha ha

He has got a bad back too so he prob wouldn't want to get jiggy even if i did.

I can't believe my ovulation came so soon, 25 days after mc. what day are you on from following mc?

I'll be staying around for a while :friends:


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum said:


> Thinking of you tonight debzie
> 
> And you MrsMM. You've done so well not to cave and test so far. Fxd for tomorrow. When you get your BFP please hang around for a while as I was kinda relying on you to read my chart for me in a few weeks time as I'm a total newbie to temping :) (and because I like reading your posts it goes without saying!)

I have been chart stalking (learning what it all means really) so I can can start when AF arrives. My bbt arrived today so I was looking where I can discreetly hide it next to the bed. I mentioned to OH that I was chatting on here to get advice and he said some lovely things which makes me think he might not freak out (at all the conception/ovulation stuff I've bought) as much as I thought so I might spring the pre-seed on him next time BDing!!


----------



## MoonShadow14

Hiya girls, sorry my appointment wasn't until teatime. I've been referred for a scan, my go is flummoxed as he was wondering if was retained products but then he says I should be showin some signs of infection etc by now, he says he's positive wasn't ectopic (I mentioned pain sometime when bding) but also doesn't think it's a new pregnancy as it's too early? I dunno, he ringing the EPAC clinic tomorrow and hopefully be seen on Friday xxx


----------



## Hope39

pinksmarties said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Wonder where shadow is...
> 
> I was wondering too, hope things are okay for her.
> 
> Debzie - its a tough day, there will all ways be reminders and 'anniversaries' and we get through them- :hugs:
> 
> Hope 39 - yay for ov! shame about the OH is it a definate no-no?
> 
> I am 15 post-op erpc today and emum says there's no harm in trying LOLClick to expand...

Pink he is only banned cos i am not allowed to be pregnant when i have the nk cell test. I have had 3 mmc and am also not at recurrent mc clinic till mid dec so i am avoiding :sex: whilst the big o is around

I just happy that i ovulating again after mc


----------



## debzie

Thanks for letting us know shadow hope you het some Answers soon.


thanks ladies for the kind words I just cannot wait for this week to be over.


----------



## chistiana

Hiya shadow...ow this must really suck, not knowing...i m sorry you didnt get an answer yet, hopefully they ll see you friday and give you some proper answers. pm me if you need to talk to anyone, i know this must be quite stressful.:hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Shadow14uk said:


> Hiya girls, sorry my appointment wasn't until teatime. I've been referred for a scan, my go is flummoxed as he was wondering if was retained products but then he says I should be showin some signs of infection etc by now, he says he's positive wasn't ectopic (I mentioned pain sometime when bding) but also doesn't think it's a new pregnancy as it's too early? I dunno, he ringing the EPAC clinic tomorrow and hopefully be seen on Friday xxx

I am glad you are at least getting things looked at and hopefully get scanned Friday. It must be very confusing and unsettling for you, my head would be all over the place not knowing what to think. Sending big :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blimey, what a lot's gone on today!! Shadow, bless you it must be frying your brain all this uncertainty. I hope you get your answers soon, and despite what the doc says I hope it's a true positive. 
Debzie- hugs for today. It can't be easy and I hope you are getting through this tricky day ok. 
Filipenko, big YAY for ov!!! Let me know how you get on with the pre seed won't you? Have you tried the Robitussin as well? I'm tempted by that. Btw have you had AF yet?
Emum, thanks also for the advice you gave Filipenko, I shall probably follow it too. 
Pink smarties, I follow what's going on with you quite closely (not in a stalky way) as you had your erpc just a couple of days before me. I am sure you will get the negative hpt in the next day or so. Are you using 10 miu's did you say? Sorry I'm sure you did, there has just been so much to catch up on. 
Christina, just want to send you positive vibes cos I can do nothing else and I understand the hopeful/helpless feeling. 
And as for me I'm also confused today. Woke up convinced I am ovulating, my temp has been up I think though I have not been temping. I was feeling really weepy this morning and the slightest thing set me off. In the salon I just wanted to fall asleep, I have been exhausted all day, bloated and crabby. So in short, I feel pre menstrual. My ic opk turned up today, so I did a test this aft and it was totally negative, didn't even tease me with a ghost of a line. I was so convinced I was OVing. I am 15 days past the first day I started bleeding, 13 days post erpc. This seems way early to be due AF. I can't remember how soon it came after my first mc but I think it was around 4 weeks. I have felt down I'm the dumps and cr*p all day.


----------



## filipenko32

Hope39 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hope! :wave: That's great news about your appointment with Prof Quenby, that's in no time at all! How come your OH is banned from :sex: ? That's terrible! Hope he recovers in good time before he's needed again. Yes there's a lot of bd-ing and ov-ing on this thread, it's actually infectious which is why i've been lurking here instead! This thread's so good, some of us are even pregnant when it doesn't even seem possible!! I still can't believe i got my o so soon. Come and stay! x x :friends:
> 
> I'm such a div at times, i thought you was inviting me to come and stay at urs, i'm all sweaty n knackered from running so brain not working properly yet
> 
> He is only banned from :sex: cos i'm not allowed to be pregnant when i have the nk cell test. He won't buy condoms and i certainly aren't so :sex: is out of the question at the mo, only till next week thou so we can make up for lost time then. ha ha
> 
> He has got a bad back too so he prob wouldn't want to get jiggy even if i did.
> 
> I can't believe my ovulation came so soon, 25 days after mc. what day are you on from following mc?
> 
> I'll be staying around for a while :friends:Click to expand...

Oh ha ha! Well you can if you like. We could time how long it would take my DH to leave after hearing non-stop baby/pregnancy banter!!! I was just about to go running too but I feel SO tired - not felt this tired since i was pregnant and ive broken out in so many spots and i never get spots. Congratulations on getting your o too!!:happydance: It makes you feel normal again doesn't it but such a shame you can't use it although it's more important to not be pregnant for the appointment isn't it. I am 22 days past mc and very surprised to see ov too. I've been doubling up on fish oil that comes with Pregnacare so maybe that's done something who knows? Do you think it's normal to feel so tired around ov & get spots? I do normally have a lot of energy but so lethargic at the mo...:sleep:


----------



## filipenko32

Shadow14uk said:


> Hiya girls, sorry my appointment wasn't until teatime. I've been referred for a scan, my go is flummoxed as he was wondering if was retained products but then he says I should be showin some signs of infection etc by now, he says he's positive wasn't ectopic (I mentioned pain sometime when bding) but also doesn't think it's a new pregnancy as it's too early? I dunno, he ringing the EPAC clinic tomorrow and hopefully be seen on Friday xxx

Oh yes that is frustrating not knowing but Friday's not too long to wait and that does give more time for more hpt testing. How do you feel about getting a cb digi to confirm? I would be really surprised if you still had retained poc because you got a negative didn't you? But some of the ladies on here know a lot more than me so perhaps it is just a waiting game to know for sure. I will keep my fingers crossed tightly for you. Let us know x :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

MrsMiggins- thanks hun, i need all the positive vibes i can get! I think since you now have you - hpt you will be ov-ing soon so this is probably why you re feeling all weird.Hopefully it will be any day now!GL!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Blimey, what a lot's gone on today!! Shadow, bless you it must be frying your brain all this uncertainty. I hope you get your answers soon, and despite what the doc says I hope it's a true positive.
> Debzie- hugs for today. It can't be easy and I hope you are getting through this tricky day ok.
> Filipenko, big YAY for ov!!! Let me know how you get on with the pre seed won't you? Have you tried the Robitussin as well? I'm tempted by that. Btw have you had AF yet?
> Emum, thanks also for the advice you gave Filipenko, I shall probably follow it too.
> Pink smarties, I follow what's going on with you quite closely (not in a stalky way) as you had your erpc just a couple of days before me. I am sure you will get the negative hpt in the next day or so. Are you using 10 miu's did you say? Sorry I'm sure you did, there has just been so much to catch up on.
> Christina, just want to send you positive vibes cos I can do nothing else and I understand the hopeful/helpless feeling.
> And as for me I'm also confused today. Woke up convinced I am ovulating, my temp has been up I think though I have not been temping. I was feeling really weepy this morning and the slightest thing set me off. In the salon I just wanted to fall asleep, I have been exhausted all day, bloated and crabby. So in short, I feel pre menstrual. My ic opk turned up today, so I did a test this aft and it was totally negative, didn't even tease me with a ghost of a line. I was so convinced I was OVing. I am 15 days past the first day I started bleeding, 13 days post erpc. This seems way early to be due AF. I can't remember how soon it came after my first mc but I think it was around 4 weeks. I have felt down I'm the dumps and cr*p all day.

I feel exhausted too mrsmiggins!! In fact i just posted that to Hope. Perhaps ov is just round the corner for you. Your times are too early to be getting AF so it does point to ov to me :happydance: I haven't had an af yet no and i don't want to see it :af: I am 22 days past erpc and i ov'd 6 days after negative hpt test which seems crazy early to me although it does fit with when i expect to get my 1st af - 14 days later than today. Also my general mood lifted from out of the dumps as my estrogen level rose (when i saw the red light on my monitor). I bet you ov and feel better soon, hang in there! :hugs: x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> Hope39 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hope! :wave: That's great news about your appointment with Prof Quenby, that's in no time at all! How come your OH is banned from :sex: ? That's terrible! Hope he recovers in good time before he's needed again. Yes there's a lot of bd-ing and ov-ing on this thread, it's actually infectious which is why i've been lurking here instead! This thread's so good, some of us are even pregnant when it doesn't even seem possible!! I still can't believe i got my o so soon. Come and stay! x x :friends:
> 
> I'm such a div at times, i thought you was inviting me to come and stay at urs, i'm all sweaty n knackered from running so brain not working properly yet
> 
> He is only banned from :sex: cos i'm not allowed to be pregnant when i have the nk cell test. He won't buy condoms and i certainly aren't so :sex: is out of the question at the mo, only till next week thou so we can make up for lost time then. ha ha
> 
> He has got a bad back too so he prob wouldn't want to get jiggy even if i did.
> 
> I can't believe my ovulation came so soon, 25 days after mc. what day are you on from following mc?
> 
> I'll be staying around for a while :friends:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh ha ha! Well you can if you like. We could time how long it would take my DH to leave after hearing non-stop baby/pregnancy banter!!! I was just about to go running too but I feel SO tired - not felt this tired since i was pregnant and ive broken out in so many spots and i never get spots. Congratulations on getting your o too!!:happydance: It makes you feel normal again doesn't it but such a shame you can't use it although it's more important to not be pregnant for the appointment isn't it. I am 22 days past mc and very surprised to see ov too. I've been doubling up on fish oil that comes with Pregnacare so maybe that's done something who knows? Do you think it's normal to feel so tired around ov & get spots? I do normally have a lot of energy but so lethargic at the mo...:sleep:Click to expand...

Is the fish oil good for ttc then? Cos I have loads left over from taking it when I was pregnant. And I have also broken out and I hardly ever get spots.


----------



## filipenko32

Debzie pm me too if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

I know exactly how you are feeling Mrs Miggins. I too am following you! It hasn't been a great day for me either. I thought I was having ov symptoms, warm at night (usually I'm cold in bed) left sided pain, more cm but -ve opk (still +ve hpt). Trying to stay positive but we will have good and bad days that knock us back. I am sure we will ov soon and give each other hope. Big :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I'm beat and off to bed now :sleep: with no :sex: too tired... good job i was 'topped up' this morning! 

I am off to see my family tomorrow :happydance: as it's my dad's birthday so I won't be around. Hope you ladies get some lovely news one way or another tomorrow,

'See you' Friday x x x


----------



## pinksmarties

Have a fab day tomorrow Filipenko, Happy Birthday to your dad!!

Forgot to say MrsMiggins the hpt are 25ui. The tesco one doesn't show sensitivity but the cheapy ones are 25. It took longer to show up today so I'm hoping it won't be long.


----------



## Hope39

Filipenko - i have been taking omega 3 fish oil, pregnancare, d3 & b6 so maybe they have something to do with it

I also been taking evening primrose oil which is meant to help cm, i had cm like i had never seen before yday which was what made me think i was ovulating so i got home and used my last clearblue opk, and used it wrong. I poas before putting it in the machine, been a while since i used them, so was slighly gutted i had used my last one. I used one of my ebay opk and forgot to look at it, u see, i am a divvy at times. god knows how i manage to run my own business, all my clients love me so i must be doing something right.

I ordered some more digi opk off amazon yday and i was just looking at yday cheapo opk when the postman arrived with the digi ones today which is when i got my smiley face :happydance:

I am tired yes but i was diagnosed with an underactive thyroid and have only been on medication for a week n half. No spots though for me, i'm quite lucky in that dept, i'll get a beast of a spot about twice a year

Have a nice time with your family tomorrow, i am looking forward to seeing my mum at christmas, i not spent a christmas at home for 15 years and so wanted this year to be my first christmas with a LO. Next year my wish shall come true, i hope

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pink I really hope so too. Hope you get your negative tomorrow. Filipenko, have a good day with your family. And Hope, I hope you get your wish too. 
My first day back at work tomorrow. Bit apprehensive, and I won't get home till around 9, so not sure if that will be a good time to test.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks Pink I really hope so too. Hope you get your negative tomorrow. Filipenko, have a good day with your family. And Hope, I hope you get your wish too.
> My first day back at work tomorrow. Bit apprehensive, and I won't get home till around 9, so not sure if that will be a good time to test.

I went back last week. The first day was the hardest but the girls I work with were fantastic (I asked my SCN to tell them when I went in for my erpc). I had a few cry's but for me it was good to be doing something albeit slowly and a lot distracted! I will be difficult but think of it a step forward to normality and good new things coming your way.:hugs:

I got the impression the other tested later on in the evening so I think that will be okay. If -ve hpt in the morning I'll test tomorrow night too - fingers crossed


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The girls I work with all knew, we're only a small team and I had to tell them I was pregnant as there were certain treatments I couldn't do when I was pregnant so they are all mega supportive. Half pleased I didn't get a +opk today as not in the mood for BDing, OH has been acting like he's expecting AF himself today.


----------



## MoonShadow14

I know, my GP is going ring me with an appointment time. I'm not doing any more HPT or OPKs at the minute, its too upsetting and stressful at the mo. Just see what the scan says. X

Thank you all for listening


----------



## Emum

Good luck shadow. Keep us posted with your news.

AFM first high day on CBFM. FF also says that this may be a fertile phase so will get going with SMEP tonight I think. Though I really don't expect a first peak reading for another 3-4 days at the earliest. By coincidence I have a nasty chesty cough which has been hanging around for a few weeks, so also started on the robuttissin this morning for that purpose. Might see if I can also get some grapefruit juice. How much of this do you have to drink? I'm not a big fan, but I could mix it with some orange or pineapple I suppose.

Now that I have started temping I seem to be waking very early in the morning. What seems to happen is I wake up, immediately temp, then look at the time and my temperature so that I have the details to record on FF and realise it is around 4.30 in the morning. As this is being fairly consistent every morning, and I have had the requisite 3-4 hours solid sleep beforehand presumably it isnt a problem? I don't usually get up until between 7 and 7.30 am but I don't go back into a deep sleep after I temp, just doze on and off.


----------



## ickle pand

Shadow - thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. 

Emum - it doesn't matter what you do after you temp as long as what you do before it is consistant :)

AFM - having a shitty day so far. DH wasn't in the mood last night so didn't BD at all yesterday. Our timing is so bad this cycle, I really don't feel like we're in with a chance. 

I tried to talk to him about how disappointed I am, but he picked it up that I was disappointed with him and we had a bit of a row. I texted him to ask him not to go out tonight so that we can sit down and talk things through but he has to go apparently (he's not out drinking or anything like that, he's out at another volunteer thing he does) so we're trying to sort things out via text which is never the best but it'll have to do. Just feel so low and in need of a cuddle.


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning emum. Hope the cough clears soon,bding while trying not to cough is an art!!. Are you using the robuttissin for cm? Was that prescibed by your Dr? I was just reading up about it after seeing your post as I had seen other people mention it but wasn't sure what it was.

I got my bbt yesterdy so thought I'd start temping today, not for any prediction etc but just to get used to doing it. I woke after 5am as I was bursting for the loo (had been holding it all in for hpt test this morning) but didn't take my temp till 7am so not sure how accurate that will be. Lie I said I am just doing it to get into a routine before I start properly but it is all so confusing. :wacko:

I did the hpt at 5am looked -ve but fell sleep. When I woke up 2 hrs later there was a faint +ve so who knows!! I might do nother one at breaak time!!

Shadow - thinking about you today, love and hugs


----------



## ickle pand

pinksmarties - if you wake up early its best to temp then, and then use a temp adjuster rather than waiting until your normal time. One temp being a bit off isn't a big deal though and like you say you're just getting into the routine just now :)


----------



## Emum

Hi pinksmarties. No my doctor hasn't prescribed anything for us. I have used robuttissin in the past, and successfully conceived on the first cycle I did so. But I also used it in the few weeks after my miscarriage this time with no joy, but then I don't know whether or not I actually ovulated. I'm just trying to throw everything at our attempts this month.


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww Ickle Big :hugs: Its not easy when we have such strong desires for a little one not to feel disappointed when things aren't going as smoothly as we'd like. Sorting things out via text is not the best, believe me as I often misunderstand the OH words and take things out of context (saying that he is rubbish at texting!!). Can you speak to you OH tonight after his volunteer thing? :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for the hugs :) We might get a chance to talk before he goes out but we won't have much time. He's not home till 9.30 so hopefully he won't be too knackered then.


----------



## Emum

Hugs ickle. Is it an option to text him just to say "I'm sorry that we rowed, I'm really upset and I need a hug" and leave the serious talking until the weekend when you might have more time and both be less wound up?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh ickle. Big hug. It's sooooo frustrating when sex is really not what either of you want to be doing but it has to be done in that window. We should have done it last night but were both tired and in a bit of a grump. I am feeling definite twinges today plus my CM feels different so I'm hoping something is happening and will make an effort tonight. 
Pink, hopefully it was a pesky evap line? 
Must get ready for work anyway, still in my pyjamas. Shadow, thinking of you today.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - whats a temp adjuster? Can I do that online or is that something else to add to my ttc paraphanalia :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Re temping, what's the best way to do it, and with what sort of thermometer?


----------



## ickle pand

pink smarties - there one on FF. Go to Data and then Temperature adjuster. You put in your temp, the time you temped and the time you usually temp and it corrects it for you :)

Mrs miggins - temping vaginally is the most accurate but most people do it orally I think, unless you mouth breath a lot at night. You need to get a thermometer that goes to 2 decimal places if you're measuring in celsius. You need to temp as soon as you wake up, before you get up or move, after at least 3 or 4 hours of sleep. Fertility friend has a charting course which is really good and tells you everything you need to know about charting.

Thanks everyone for the hugs. We are sorting things out slowly but surely. Really wish I wasn't at work though!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Mrs Miggins!! Hope you have better day today, must have been grumpy wednesday all round as OH too was in bad mood with work. Looking good for your ov, grab him as soon as he is home!!


----------



## MrsMM24

PINKSMARTIES, yay for charting and arrival of BBT! As for OPKs, you should use them as the insert indicates, which is normally between 12-8pm. GL :dust:

FILIPENKO, :cake: Happy bday to your dad. ENjoy your family today! GL with testing early too Hun! :dust:

EMUM, really not hard waiting to test after getting BFNs. We have been at this for a long time, and had an MC, so it really disappoints us to spend money on tests, see BFNs, etc, with all the work we have to put into conception. It is just heartbreaking and nerve-wrecking knowing we must get more vials and deliveries, etc.... Don't worry Hun, no matter when I get my BFP, I will be sticking around till you get yours. I will definitely be one of your chart stalkers. :dust:

SHADOW, so glad to hear from you, I hope that Friday's appt will yield more answers and hopefullness Hun! :hugs:

Ladies, as ICKLE said, it is better to wake early and use teh adjuster. Teh undisturbed sleep is what you are going for. You all are doing fine for beginners, don't get discouraged, it takes time and things will seem easier soon.

_*SS 16DPO:*_ Fatigued. *Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable. Nervous.

*AFM...*Stalk my chart!!! Trying to stay hopeful... no :af:! So far, longer cycle, and 1 day longer DPO.... Maybe testing Friday is it. After Fri, if BFN, then I am planning on making appt as after an MC, anything could happen... Temps staying up though. If you have read my journal, before MC you know my cycles use to be 3 days AF every other month with confirmed OV monthly. Maybe I am returning to this? Still waiting... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Can I join please ladies..
I am Angel 40 .. I had an ectopic in october 2010 a m/c in may 2011 .. I was 5 weeks 3 days
and a 2nd m/c just 10 days ago.. again at 5 weeks 3 days

I am not waiting for my AF to start ttc again.. but am not trying too hard this month either.. 

Love and babydust ladies xx :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Wee update from this morning. DH and I had a chat over lunchtime and sorted everything out. He made me realise that I've been under a lot of pressure with TTC (can you do it without pressure? lol) but I've been shouldering a lot of it myself (and posting on here) rather than talking to him about how I'm feeling and discussing different options with him so I need to change that a bit. He's also agreed to start to read the "What he can expect when she's not expecting" book I bought him. We're going to talk again over the weekend when we have more time.

Thanks again for the hugs this morning - I really needed it :)


----------



## Emum

Fantastic ickle. You need to be on the same page to get through this unscathed. Glad you've cleared the air.

Welcome angel. Sorry you are joining us but hope you find us a supportive bunch and that your stay here is short, though we always welcome visits from happy graduates.

MrsMM I must be more hormonal than I think because your post made me well up! I do so hope it's good news for you tomorrow. I can't keep everything crossed for you because we are high CBFM (I know you will understand!) but I do hope this is your month.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Angel, sorry to hear your story. Join us here, it's good. Ickle, pleased you got things sorted a bit. I think it's our way to burden ourselves up with it, and use outlets like this rather than discuss things with the people who are going through it with us. I know I do. But I also think men often dont understand the pressure we put ourselves under, every month waiting for your body to perform. Like you say, can you ttc without putting yourself through it? I can't. I told my OH about my opk and he said he just didn't want to know. Of course it matters to him and he cares but stuff like that scares him a bit. He said he is happy with his role as he knows it ....


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs MM - I was so happy reading your post this afternoon it made beong at work that bit easier. I really hope this is your month. I have been chart stalking (to get tips) but it looks like your temp is definitely staying high. When are you testing? Exciting!!:happydance:

Ickle - Glad you have things sorted, its amazing what a good chat can sort out. I think I sometimes underestimate my OH and try to keep things that might upset him or things he might not understand but when I do talk to him he is always great. Still not telling him about my bbt,opk etc just yet :haha:

Angel Cake, sorry that you have to join us but the girls here are fab, very supportive and full of knowledge. Hugs.

Hi Emum - thanks for the info on robuttissin. Did you take it as an 'extra' help to ttc or were you aware you had thick cm? (sorry hope you don't mind me asking)

MrsMiggins - hope you had a better day today even though you were at work. How was your first day back?

AFM - just did ANOTHER hpt (10ui one) - no lines yay!!!!:happydance: So wrong I'm happy about that but you know what I mean.

Any news about Shadow?


----------



## struth

MrsMM - I really have my fingers crossed for you. Did I get you right that you used to ovulate every month but only have AF every two months? I really hope you are not returning to that and that your temp is high and AF is staying away for another more pleasant reason. Keep us posted hon x

Welcome Angel - this really is a lovely and supportive thread. I'm sorry you have to be here but you are in the right place.

Ickle - I tend to do the same thing. I think it is easy for us to get into that habit but it is important to share some of the load. Glad that you are both talking to each other again and that you are on your way to sorting it out :hugs:

AFM - I'm 5dpo and spotting. Urgh... I tend to spot from 7/8dpo each cycle (or at least I have since coming off the pill last December) but 5dpo is a record. I guess the mc could have impacted on my hormones but I think I need to go and have this checked out. Problem is, in the UK they don't tend to recognise luteal phase deficit as a problem :shrug: I've also just heard from the drs that my hcg on Tuesday was less than 2 so I don't need to have any more needles for a while. I knew that it was in the non-pregnant range as I had ovulated but it still made me a little bit sad that I'm officially not pregnant :cry:


----------



## Emum

Hi pinksmarties. No its just an extra boost to increase the amount of fertile mucus and make it even thinner. I've never had a particular problem on that front. Our issues are more on OH's side tbh and as he has motility issues in particular anything which can make it easier for his guys to get where they need to be is good as far as I am concerned.


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: Thanks ladies for your warm welcome.. 
I love this forum!! XX


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - I'm considering robuttissen next cycle because I don't seem to get much EWCM. Although I've also read good things about EPO increasing the amount of CM you have whereas robuttissen is more for thining it IIRC. I'm still researching though :)


----------



## chistiana

icke- i m glad you re working things out with hubby, we were in a bit of a rough place after the mmc at 12 weeks but i guess it's only natural! Lots of hugs anyway!

Angel- welcome and i m so sorry for your losses. This thread is fantastic!

Shadow- thinking of you hun

MrsMM- i have a gut feeling this is your cycle....fingers and toes all xed!

Hope you're having a good day to all the other lovely ladies. Sorry i cant respond to each one but it's been a busy day and i cant wait to hit the pizza!HUGS!


----------



## Hope39

I been taking EPO since my miscarriage at beginning of oct and this week i had cm like i never seen before, lol

There was loads, sorry for tmi but i think it must help

Shame i couldn't put it to good use and ttc, roll on december when all of the tests will be out of the way


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Evening all. Thanks Pink, work was ok, was pretty good to be back. I only work 2 days a week so it's not too full on, back again on Tuesday. Yay for negative hpt! 
I did another cheapie opk when I got home, I was a bit gutted because I was sure it would be positive. Even though I would be pretty lucky to ov so soon.


----------



## pinksmarties

Just thought I'd pop in before bed, looks like a quiet evening. 

Christiana - mmmm pizza, yum. Beats my hummous and carrots for tea!

MrsMiggins -I am glad your day went okay it is good to be back to work and having to think about other things although I don't always feel like that in the mornings! Sorry to hear your opk was -ve. I think we may be pushing ourselves emotionally and mentally before our bodies are ready. I am so desperate to feel the things I think I should be feeling i.e. ov pains, cm changes that seeing -ve opks is sad. You will get your +ve ov soon. I'm definitely going to hold off testing probably maybe.....................:blush:

Shadow - thinking of you :hugs:

Hope - glad the EPO is working! Do you take it all through out your cycle and does it affect ov dates? I was looking into it but worried it might affect my cycle, not that I know what's going on atm anyway.


----------



## Emum

Night pinksmarties.

Cbfm was high this morning, CM is becoming stretchy tonight, I am in bed all ready and raring to go, and OH is downstairs playing on his computer, or maybe even fast asleep :(. Cant decide whether to go and get him or not. If I do, then he'll likely rumble we are in the fertile window and get perfermance anxiety. But if I don't am not sure how long I can stay awake waiting to beguile him for. Decisions decisions!


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum said:


> Night pinksmarties.
> 
> Cbfm was high this morning, CM is becoming stretchy tonight, I am in bed all ready and raring to go, and OH is downstairs playing on his computer, or maybe even fast asleep :(. Cant decide whether to go and get him or not. If I do, then he'll likely rumble we are in the fertile window and get perfermance anxiety. But if I don't am not sure how long I can stay awake waiting to beguile him for. Decisions decisions!

I know how you feel emum, my OH on the pc or asleep! Until recently when were ntnp I used to get extra 'beguiling' as you say when I thought it was ov time. I think he thought his luck was in as my OH was completely clueless about all this stuff, he doesn't have any idea about my cycle even after 18yrs which is a bit annoying when your are spoiling for a fight in a PMT rage!!:haha: 

Sorry I'm not being much help, I am trying to think of subtle things that might help but my brain is mush after busy week. Can you not surprise him in the morning?:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's usually what I do if it doesn't happen on a night. But I would suggest getting him and going for it, then you have a better chance than no chance? I wasn't going to bother tonight as the opk said "no", and I wasn't really in the mood but OH instigated it. So I thought it couldn't do any harm. But Pink I'm inclined to agree with you that we are maybe putting too much pressure on ourselves too quickly. I think my best mate thinks I'm losing the plot. I just want to get on with it as quickly as I can.


----------



## ickle pand

Hope - thanks for that. Think I'll buy some EPO today. How much did you take? I'm also going to try soy to boost my ov.

Pink smarties - from what I've read you just take it up to ov because it can interfere with implantation otherwise.

AFM - I've got a day off work today so going to be painting the bathroom ceiling and doing stuff round the house that I've been putting off. Looking forward to getting stuff done :)


----------



## Hope39

Pink - I have read u only take it upto ovulation but as I am not ttc at the moment I think I will keep taking it all the time. I use to take all the time when I was younger n it didn't affect my cycle.

I started miscarry on 8 th oct n ovulated 25 days later, I normally ovulate day 21 so not affected my cycle too much


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmiggins - I don't think we are losing the plot. After our losses we are doing what we need to feel in control of ourselves and our bodies. I am sure it will all settled down, I sometime forget how soon it was after our ERPC's. time for me is actig very strangly. Ever sinceI found out I waspg and especially after mc time seem to move SOO slowly and now I want next week to be here as that might me closer to ov. :hugs:

Ickle - I thought that was the case with epo. I might see how things go for a while before trying epo. Enjoy the painting!!

hope - thanks for the info on epo. I am glad the mc didn't move your ov times out too much. I have no idea having never charted before when I ov and this month could be anything but I am now looking for all signs and hoping it won't be too long. Do you have a long cycle? I am a bit concerend as when I calculated my average cycle over 2 years it was 26 rather than 28 I thought it was and after reading about short luteal phases I am a little worried.

MrsMM - how are you today? Did you think you might test today? I was stalking your chart again this morning :flower:

I passed my FF exam yesterday LOL !!


----------



## Emum

Some advice and info please if anyone can help.

2nd day high on CBFM, CD8. CM is not fertile yet. Still at the creamy stage though becoming stretchy. OH and I dtd at around 6 am this morning and I put a mooncup in around half an hour later. When he had gone to work I put a few drops from the mooncup under the microscope and I didn't see any live ones at all. This would have been about 3 and a half hours after dtd, and about 5-10 minutes after collecting them from the mooncup. Obviously they were stored exactly at body temp whilst in the mooncup.

Does anyone know how long sperm should survive in the woman's body, if CM is not at its most fertile? I am a bit :( that there were no live ones at all. I know from previous testing that OH's motility and morphology scores are below average, but they've never been zero before.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What's FF? Congratulations anyway! I don't think we're losing the plot either. The reason she worries is she had a miscarriage and it affected her subsequent pregnancy so much that she suffered PND after her daughter was born. But she kept saying I was causing myself too much worry with the latest pregnancy for that reason, but I was protecting myself in case it did happen again- and it did. The reasons for me throwing as much into it this time are, among others, I didn't want a big gap between my children. With my first loss it would have been exactly 2 years, which would have been lovely. The second would have been 2 years and 6 months, also lovely. Now I'm looking at 3 years really. I'm also thinking if I have had 2 losses, my next pregnancy may well go the same way, and like Filipenko said, I will almost be looking at it as a "write off", and the sooner I get it over with the better. I know that sounds incredibly depressing, but if I do lose the next one too, then at least they will investigate this time. If not, then awesome! Other factors are my age, the fact that I was hoping for a summer baby (although I am becoming less choosy about that as time goes on!) and that I just really want to be pregnant again. She thinks I need counselling, but actually I am finding that support here with you guys who are going through the same, or a much harder journey that I can't even begin to understand. Ok, I maybe am getting a bit obsessive about my cycle and stuff but that's also a bit of an outlet and a distraction from the grief. Phew, that's a lot to get off my chest at this time of day!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry emum, no experience at all with this, I am sure someone will help. Have you started a separate thread for this as you may get more luck out in the main forum.


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> Sorry emum, no experience at all with this, I am sure someone will help. Have you started a separate thread for this as you may get more luck out in the main forum.

I did manage to get the answer with a bit more hammering at dr google!

https://www.drdaiter.com/37.html

So sounds like its not as bad as I thought. Hopefully there were some live ones in there at the beginning and they were strong enough to swim up through the cervix before the die off time too. Apparently the strongest ones swim fastest, so anything left hanging around after this length of time was likely to be the runt of the litter anyway. Phew!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies! I have just got to read back 5 pages to catch up!! :coffee: I had a lovely time with my family thanks. I saw my mum, dad, nephew, neice, sister and brother in law. We all went to see Tintin then meal out which was good actually and took my mind off everything. My sister runs her own hairdressing salon so she gets lots of stories and she spent an hour telling me about all this ladies who are customers who have had 3 miscarriages and now have 6 children - that kind of thing. Bless her she did make me feel better. I'll get reading now x x


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> What's FF? Congratulations anyway! I don't think we're losing the plot either. The reason she worries is she had a miscarriage and it affected her subsequent pregnancy so much that she suffered PND after her daughter was born. But she kept saying I was causing myself too much worry with the latest pregnancy for that reason, but I was protecting myself in case it did happen again- and it did. The reasons for me throwing as much into it this time are, among others, I didn't want a big gap between my children. With my first loss it would have been exactly 2 years, which would have been lovely. The second would have been 2 years and 6 months, also lovely. Now I'm looking at 3 years really. I'm also thinking if I have had 2 losses, my next pregnancy may well go the same way, and like Filipenko said, I will almost be looking at it as a "write off", and the sooner I get it over with the better. I know that sounds incredibly depressing, but if I do lose the next one too, then at least they will investigate this time. If not, then awesome! Other factors are my age, the fact that I was hoping for a summer baby (although I am becoming less choosy about that as time goes on!) and that I just really want to be pregnant again. She thinks I need counselling, but actually I am finding that support here with you guys who are going through the same, or a much harder journey that I can't even begin to understand. Ok, I maybe am getting a bit obsessive about my cycle and stuff but that's also a bit of an outlet and a distraction from the grief. Phew, that's a lot to get off my chest at this time of day!!

Hi Mrsmiggins, hope your first day back went well! :flower: I was just reading your post and just wanted to say that I have an NHS funded cognitive behaviour therapy counsellor once a week. She is a lovely lady and very sympathetic but she has NO idea about what i am going through because of the losses, the remedies she suggests sound alien to me one of them being 'give yourself 2 years off from trying and a break' :dohh: AS IF!!!! And 'go for regular massages' :dohh: (I never shared my vision of my Misery bathroom with her so she doesn't quite understand how dedicated i am), This thread and b&b helps me SO much more - a million billion times more I think:happydance: x x Don't worry about being obsessed, I think it's our natural right to be! Still catching up on the reading here.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> Some advice and info please if anyone can help.
> 
> 2nd day high on CBFM, CD8. CM is not fertile yet. Still at the creamy stage though becoming stretchy. OH and I dtd at around 6 am this morning and I put a mooncup in around half an hour later. When he had gone to work I put a few drops from the mooncup under the microscope and I didn't see any live ones at all. This would have been about 3 and a half hours after dtd, and about 5-10 minutes after collecting them from the mooncup. Obviously they were stored exactly at body temp whilst in the mooncup.
> 
> Does anyone know how long sperm should survive in the woman's body, if CM is not at its most fertile? I am a bit :( that there were no live ones at all. I know from previous testing that OH's motility and morphology scores are below average, but they've never been zero before.

emum, i *think* that sperm have to have got through the cervix to survive for that length of time. I think that it's very acidic in the vagina to sperm when cm's not at it's most fertile. did you use conceive plus or preseed? what kind of microscope do you use, i want to try this myself!!


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome angel :flow: so sorry for your loss. All the ladies are lovely on here, this thread's a real life saver!

Ickle, sorry you had extra stress with your OH, i'm glad you've sorted everything now x x :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

mrsMM - so excited for you!! :af: :af: :test: today and let us be the 1st to know even before your OH!! 

chistiana: how you doing, are you keeping your nerves as much at bay as possible? :hugs:

hope - definitely going to try the EPO if this cycle doesn't work out! I think that the pregnacare fish oil has definitely had a positve effect this month! I doubled up on it though - not sure if i should have done but... Tomorrow i'm starting my leftover progesterone pessaries until i get a negative or hopefully +. None of these things are doc's advice, just doing it anyway!! x :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you Filipenko. It does help so much.


----------



## pinksmarties

MrsMigging - FF is the Fertility friend that has all the charts that people on here mainly use for temp/cm recording and ov indication. I joined the other day and there is a tutorial about cycles/phase how to chart/read charts etc. I was just being humorous about the 83 multiple choice question you end on!

I don't think what we are doing it that obsessive (atm!) and it is a way for us to get through these first few week post mc. Your friend obviously had a bad experience and I would recommend counselling to anyone if they feel they need it but that is up to you. I know how difficult it is to stay positive but I have to believe we&#8217;ll all get there.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi everyone, I'm at work so its difficult to chat and reply. Anyword about Shadow and her scan?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:blush: Oh right! I haven't investigated all that yet, but I'm sure I'll get there. 
Almost time to do another opk, although now I'm thinking I'm sure I won't ov for at least a week. Before we dtd last night OH asked me if I had used my tests and what they said. I think he feels under more pressure now so I won't mention them again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not heard anything from Shadow yet.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Shadow!


----------



## joeybrooks

joeybrooks said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I am currently in my 3rd 2WW, 1st was a chemical and 2nd AF arrived earlier than expected!!!
> 
> Not overly confident this month as I only dtd a few times over my fertile period (or what I think was my fertile period).
> 
> What with my mum being sick etc I just havent had my mind on it that much, but I hope I have done enough to even be in the running.
> 
> Mum got word that her operation will be on Tuesday 4th, so I am praying all of that will go ok and that I might have some good news for her when she comes through it.
> 
> All the best to everyone xo.

Hi ladies, well it has been a while since I last posted, September 29th to be exact. The 3rd 2WW wasnt successful as AF arrived again early, bringing that cycle down to 24 days.

Well, just an update, my 4th 2WW seems to have gone better as I got my BFP around 11dpo and so far, so good. I know I am still very early, so I just hope things will work out this time. 

Also, my mum had her operation, which was for bowel cancer, and thankfully it went well. Her cancer was in the early stages and they were able to completely remove it and she doesnt need any furhter treatment.

I feel so happy at the moment I could burst, and yet there is still that fear at the back of my mind not to enjoy it all too much. However, I think over this last while I have realised that what will be will be, whether I worry or not, so I am going to enjoy it to an extent and just hope my little bean sticks with me.

Whilst I was going through a tough time a few months ago you girls were all amazing, sharing your tales of happiness and sadness and gave me great support. I just wanted to thank you all and I wish you all BFPs very very soon.

XO BABY DUST TO ALL XO​


----------



## filipenko32

Many congratulations Joey on both fronts, your mum and your new pregnancy!! Wishing you all the very best, keep posting! x :hugs:


----------



## joeybrooks

Thanks hun, I will do, it is amazing to see all of what has gone on since I have been away, it will take me a while to catch up on it all, but if anything major has happened since september 29th, maybe someone could fill me in lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi, nice to meet you and congrats on all your good news!


----------



## MrsMM24

PINK, thanks soooo much for stalking my chart! CONGRATS on passing the FF exam!!! I tested today, BFn... :sad1:

EMUM, I beleive they live between 2-5days Hun! :dust;

JOEY, I have already chatted with you on another thread, but you know I can't resist. I remember when you 1st joined:flower: So happy for you, continue haveing a H&H PG!!! 

_*SS 17DPO:*_*Heavily* Bloat-y. Gassy. Irritable.

*AFM...*you can still stalk my chart, but... *BFN*!! I kinda figured a couple of days ago that the chances were slim, no sore bbs really did a trick on my hopefulness as with both previous PGs I had them and in fact is all I really ever get with PGs or AF. Still no:af: but temps are declining so I expect her soon. The LP is still longer this month, my cycle is longer thus far as well, the first one after MC was 41 days, so, maybe that will be a positive thing next cycle... YES! I am going in for December! I did make an appt with my doc for a check up on things but that is in 2 weeks. Any good plans for you all this weekend? Waiting patiently for anything... :coffee: (that's tea) :haha:FXD! :dust:


----------



## joeybrooks

Thanks so much hun, I think we have been around a few threads together lol. It is funny how many different areas we all fit into.

I really hope you get your BFP soon, you are so good on the boards keeping us all entertained throughout the month as we wait for BFPs, BFNs and AF - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xo.


----------



## filipenko32

Does anyone else feel or have felt SUPER tired after ovulation? :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: It's not even the kind of tiredness where i feel that some more sleep would solve it! it's actually uncomfortable!! :shrug:


----------



## Emum

Hugs for BFN MrsMM. And for temps dropping. 

This weekend is Guy Fawkes night for those on this side of the pond, so we will be trying to find a bonfire with some fireworks and eating baked potatoes roasted on the fire and distinctly burned sausages. A real old English tradition. Can't think why it hasn't caught on in the states ;)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww I was convinced you were pregnant MrsMM with your temps staying up and no af! Looks like it wasn't meant to be this month then. :growlmad: :hugs: :hugs: x x x


----------



## pinksmarties

MrsMM - sorry to hear your BPN I was really hoping this was your month. :hugs:

Emum - there is nothing better than black sausages and writing your name with sparklers. :haha: We are going to a bonfire on Saturday so looking forward to that. I like Guy Fawkes next as it reminds me my anniversary is 2 days later!!

Trying to persuade OH to visit Ikea on Sunday when he take FIL to airport - not making much headway. 

Hi, nice to meet you joeybrooks - congratulations! H&H 9 months!!

Filipenko - I get tired midway through my cycle and first day of period where my eyelids felt like lead.

AFM - I have this kind of general groin/womb ache and backache that I have had all week. I thought it was my cyst but I have been getting pain on right side with that. This is more like overall ache/throbbing sensation. Any ideas? Maybe I'm not used to this bding!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink, I was getting those pains the other day and they did feel like ovulation pains to me. 

Filipenko I also feel exhausted around ovulation and the first day of my cycle. Some months worse than others. The first two AF's after my first m/c were hideous I felt like I was going through it again. 

Mrs MM, sorry about the bfn :-( it never gets any easier every month does it. 

AFM I did my opk this aft and I thought it was negative but when I went back to it a few minutes later there was a definite line there. Probably not as dark as the test line (which also looked bloody faint) so am I or not? I'm sure a faint line on opk is negative but surely it's better than no line? Confused.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And emum, yay for bonfire night! Off to watch a display tomorrow and can't wait!


----------



## filipenko32

me and dh were going to watch fireworks as tomorrow would have been our 12 week scan celebration. :-( Not sure if going to one would be a good idea or not? 

pink - i love that you're trying to get your OH to go to Ikea on a weekend day, Good luck! i have backache too on and off :shrug: When are you going to test?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hug Filipenko.


----------



## MoonShadow14

Hiya Girls
Scan went fine, there were no retained products in my uterus but no signs of a new pregnancy either. I'm okay coz I wasn't expecting them to find anything. I do however have a large cyst on my right ovary which is the cause of the pain I've been getting. Xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:hugs:At least you know what the score is, and that there was nothing there causing any problems other than the cyst which I hope you get sorted. Shame there isn't a new pregnant there though. Let's hope it happens soon. Hope you are ok


----------



## chistiana

Hiya Shadow- yeap, as MrsMiggins said, at least you know what's going on plus it would have been really crapy if it was retained product. Did the dr explain why you were getting the +hpt? Maybe hcg is still not out yet (it took me 3.5 weeks to get a - hpt).

MrsMM- so sorry for your BFN hun, i too was so sure, all the sign seemed positive...well, december BFP for a x mas gift it is!

Joye- Congrats both for your BFP and for your mum, you must be thrilled! Are you due in July? A happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## Emum

Some ovarian cysts can cause the body to produce HCG leading to false positives on HPTs. Its pretty rare though.

https://www.livestrong.com/article/120785-medical-conditions-cause-false-positive/

Sorry there wasn't a new pregnancy shadow. Have they said what they will do about the cyst?


----------



## pinksmarties

Shadow - glad you got the scan and at least know know what is happening, sorry there wasn't a new pregnancy. Did they say what sort of cyst you have? What pains have you been getting.

I have a 3cm cyst (corpus luteum type) that I found out about when I had my first scan for mc. I have to go back at the end of November to get it rescanned and hopefully it will be shrinking or gone. I have been getting a lot of right sided pain (worse this week for some reason) and some overall lower abdomen/back ache also.

Filipenko - I started testing yesterday, just the faint line so nothing happening yet. Just done another one now with same results. CM stretchy but white.

Do any of you ladies check your CP?

I bought some epo today - how much do you take?

Decided against going to Ikea! The nearest one to us is 1.5 hrs away so thought whilst we are near there we could pop in but even I don't fancy the thought of Ikea on a Sunday!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, 

Mrs Miggins - have you tested an opk today? 

Pink - my cm is the same, fingers crossed for you! :dust: :af: !

shadow - could the cyst actually be a corpus luteum and it's just too early to see a sac yet? :dust: :af: 

afm - i have definitely ov'd but i'm a bit concerned about 2 things, one is that my fertility monitor is still displaying a red light when i am 2dpo (so estrogen or LH is still high) and the other is that my right boob is achey and my left one is fine! :shrug: Can anyone help me with these things. Also my LH can't still be high as I just took an opk and there isn't even a line there anymore!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't blame you for not going to ikea! I have only ever been to ikea with my OH once and I have never seen him in such a foul mood! 
I have been looking at the Fertility Friend stuff today and working my way through the questions, it is amusingly like a school exam but I am really impressed with it, I've learnt loads! My plan is, see when my AF turns up, keep a closer eye on my cycle and signs next month and start temping and charting after that. I think. Although I am tempted to order a thermometer. 
The only think I have a problem with is getting to grips with my CM. 

Filipenko, what did you decide to do tonight?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Filipenko, sorry I missed your post. Can't help with any of your questions, I'm still getting my head around all this, only halfway through my exam! 
Not done an OPK today yet, I had a cup of tea an hour ago so I think I'll leave it an hour, if I can wait that long (for a wee, not to test).


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you get your positive today mrsmiggins. Well it's raining so that provides a good excuse not to go and anyway we can see them from our windows really clearly. Film and pizza night for us tonight


----------



## Emum

That sounds like a great idea filipenko. I'm going to have a look through our DVD stash and see if I can find one the kids might like, and us too.

Have just got back from outing with the kids bursting for a wee and needed to do OPK. Am using the digi ones and in my rush, I dropped the holder on the floor and it started to display yesterdays negs. I couldn't get it to switch off or accept a new stick for about 10 mins and was absolutely desperate by the time it would. And then, to cap it all, it was a O not a :).


----------



## pinksmarties

Filipenko - Can't help you with CBFM sorry, maybe a new thread out in the main forum might be better. Have you done any exercise of lifting in the last couple of days? I have had one sided breast tenderness after exercise/lifting stuff usually on the dominant side (i.e right as I am right handed). Does the white stretchy CM mean I am near ov? Still learning. 

Hi MrsMiggins. There fertility friend site is fab isn't it, I learnt loads also. I was going to to the same as you, temp/cm etc after AF turn up. I have been practising temping this week after buying one on Amazon (that site has made a fortune out on me these last few weeks!!). Hubby wasn't best please when I was rummaging around my bedside table at 7am this morning.

If you google cervical mucus and search on the the 'images' I found that helped me try to identify cm although I am still getting to grips with it all so to say :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum- what a pain in the arse :-( 
Couldn't wait and OH put the kettle on so I did the test, negative again. 
Is it just me that finds it impossible rummaging about for CM? And I've never noticed it be stretchy?
Pink, what opk's are you using? 
Filipenko, plan for tonight sounds good to me.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Cripes. My iPhone is going in for repair next week, I hope they don't read my search history :-D


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum - the things we do. I was desperate yesterday and trying to hold it in but was wondering if I could just let a little bit out so might be able to hold on longer and concentrate it up.

Filipenko - nice evening sound like a good ideaWe bought Desipcable Me today so will be having a cosy night in watching that as our local bonfire was cancelled. I might even have a glass of wine which I haven't had since Aug.

MrsMiggins - I bought superdrug ones but got some free ic opks with the bbt that arrived this week. I also have CB digital ones but was saving them till next month after AF as they are a lot more expensive. If I was in doubt about the line I would use the digital to be sure but atm the line is so pale as to be invisible.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins

https://www.babycenter.com/101_what-cervical-mucus-looks-like-through-your-cycle_10351429.bc

I just found this which has good pictures and little explanation of CM.


----------



## filipenko32

pink: Despicable me is a great film, great idea for the wine! :wine: no lifting and i'm left handed & it's definitely in my boob :shrug: 

emum - did you get a positive or not, sorry didn't quite understand the end of post! 

mrsmiggins, keep testing it will happen soon. :hugs: 

Secret: I use the large plastic lid off the top of one of those Colgate toothpastes which are rigid cylinder shapes to collect my wee in as I can't ever make it in time to lift up the lid of the monitor, unwrap sticks etc. my dh asked me where it went the other day. ":shrug:" but it's in my testing kit washed and ready to be used. I find it really useful!


----------



## Emum

A negative! The digis show a circle when negative and a smiley face when positive hence the post. I was expecting it. Not expecting a positive before tomorrow maybe Monday but didn't want to miss it just in case.


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow you must have a good aim Filipenko! I'm more PIAcup than poas too.


----------



## filipenko32

emum, i know the ones you mean, i understand now! Sorry, :hugs: hopefully in the next few days?


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Wow you must have a good aim Filipenko! I'm more PIAcup than poas too.

Oh yeah I do because i do it so often!!! :amartass:
Also it's transparent so i can see how concentrated the wee is. Oh the joys of ttc! :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I use a pot which I bizarrely kept from my first pregnancy, god only knows why I still have it but it comes in handy now with all this poas activity! 

Pink, thanks for the link. I shall check it out tomorrow. You have tremendous restraint going all this time without the wine, I was back on it after my erpc. Just got back from the bonfire and once the stepson goes to bed I shall be enjoying a glass or two and catching up with strictly and x factor. Rock, and indeed roll. I think BD is on the agenda later too, do best not have too much wine.


----------



## Emum

Had to share this because it made me laugh. On another forum I read, a newbie was struggling with the acronyms we all use, and made a wild guess as to what NTNP meant. She came up with "no testing, no pressure". Which I personally think is better than the real thing! Lol


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope the bonfire and fireworks were good. Our local got cancelled, never mind they never have my favourite firework anyway - in fact can you still buy Catherine wheels? LOL.

OH friend came round so I left them to play football on the playstation, you wouldn't think my OH was 42! Just had the 1 (large) glass rose and I am going to do exactly the same as you, Strictly, X factor, Bding!! Might do another opk tonight, just as well I bought 45 ic's!!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm sorry there's no pregnancy but glad there's no retained product shadow. Hugs hun xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum said:


> Had to share this because it made me laugh. On another forum I read, a newbie was struggling with the acronyms we all use, and made a wild guess as to what NTNP meant. She came up with "no testing, no pressure". Which I personally think is better than the real thing! Lol

:thumbup: LOL Like it.

Not one of us on here is NTNP whatever of the 2 meanings NTNP you want to use!! OPK/HPT firms all over the country would go bust if we did what she thought NTNP meant!!:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

emum that's funny, i like that so much better :rofl: 

I really want craig colton to win x factor, i think he's got such a soothing great voice! 

On a different 'note' you know those bumps on your boobs we get when pregnant (mongomeries tubercles - sounds like some kind of marine life!) well, are they there when not pregnant too? As you can see I am in 2WW analyse every symptom, twinge and ache mode! 

pink - :rofl: mine is the same but 30, I think he will be like that when he's 60, I don't understand how he can play the same football game for hours on end, he's obsessed with football and it's SO boring :sleep: I can barely watch it for 3 secs without getting restless and extrememly borednever mind play a game about it. 

I can't be bothered to :sex: tonight as there is no point!!! But better had so my oh doesn't think i was just using him for :spermy: which i was of course. But better lay insurance just in case need him next month!!!


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> On a different 'note' you know those bumps on your boobs we get when pregnant (mongomeries tubercles - sounds like some kind of marine life!) well, are they there when not pregnant too? As you can see I am in 2WW analyse every symptom, twinge and ache mode

Yeah. I sometimes have them when I'm a bit cold. Sorry! My fail safe pregnancy boobage sign is darker bigger aureolas. I only get that when pregnant, but I get the bumps, heavy breasts and sore nips at other times sometimes too. But we are all different.

Pinksmarties we would do better at propping up the OPK/HPT industry if we all used clear blues and digitals every time we tested and didn't all have a huge stash of ICs tucked away with the expensive ones only dragged out to confirm what we already know and only if what we know is good news :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Filipenko - I know what you mean. For some reason as soon as the football is on I seem to remember all the things I forgot to mention to the OH during the day - it drives him nuts :haha:

Sorry can't help with the montgomery's tubercles, still it made me go have a look at mine as I was curious!

Emum - very true!!


----------



## ickle pand

Nothing much to report here. Thought I was going to get my crosshairs but think I might have been mouth breathing because I got a low temp and woke up with a bit of a blocked nose. I'm trying not too put too much pressure on myself but I'd really love to get our BFP this month now that we've been trying for 4 full years, plus I'd be due a couple of weeks before my birthday next year which would be amazing :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha!!! LOVE the alternative meaning! Only ever had that in my second pregnancy, all the others have been lots of testing, lots of pressure. I get really paranoid about the boob thing in pregnancy because out of my 3 pregnancies the first one was the only one where my boobs changed. Second pregnancy I put it down to the fact that I had only stopped breast feeding 2 months before I got pregnant, third one it was a danger sign. 
Also know what you mean about making sure you BD even when it's not ovulation time. My OH apologised for "wasting sex" as it wasn't the right time. Bless him.


----------



## filipenko32

ha ha pink, I do too!


----------



## joeybrooks

chistiana said:


> Hiya Shadow- yeap, as MrsMiggins said, at least you know what's going on plus it would have been really crapy if it was retained product. Did the dr explain why you were getting the +hpt? Maybe hcg is still not out yet (it took me 3.5 weeks to get a - hpt).
> 
> MrsMM- so sorry for your BFN hun, i too was so sure, all the sign seemed positive...well, december BFP for a x mas gift it is!
> 
> Joye- Congrats both for your BFP and for your mum, you must be thrilled! Are you due in July? A happy and healthy 9 months to you!

Thanks hun, yes, from what I have worked out I am due on 10th July. Havent seen the dr re pregnancy yet. When I went in last monday, he asked me to come back in a week. Fair enough, I was only 3 weeks 6 days, which I realise is super early, but what a way to rain on my parade lol.


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

ickle pand said:


> xAmiixLouisex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> I had a natural MC 9 days ago and stopped bleeding 2 days ago. Got my negative urine preg test today.
> 
> We BD last night for first time in AGES :blush:
> 
> So - after much research etc i really cant see any reason why waiting for one AF is beneficial? I didnt have a D&C so my lining is still ok, i feel physicaly and mentally ready.... so other than for dating purposes i think im gonna go for it?
> 
> We marry in 4 weeks so i think were going to NTNP - im not going to check OV dates, or chart anything... and then im not going to do a preg test or anything (as after wedding we are on honeymoon).. and as i dont know when AF is due i wont know anyway!
> 
> My lovely OH says it up to me.
> 
> so is anyone else doing the same? not waiting for one AF? would be nice not to be alone in my decision lol :hugs:
> 
> My doctor did confirm to me that they suggest you wait just due to dating purposes. But, an early scan can date you anyway so it's not a big deal. I say go for it.
> 
> Sorry for your loss and good luck. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Amii Louise, you're a bit behind (I don't blame you this is a very long thread!). First Timer is now married and pregnant with a honeymoon baby lol!Click to expand...

Oh wow! Just went through this thread. As if I was that far behind. :haha::blush: Gonna start skipping to last page from now on!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ugh. Too much wine and no BD. Error. Morning all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and joey how harsh! I remember going to docs with my first pregnancy and as I was only 4 weeks he insisted on doing a pregnancy test to confirm, as if he didn't believe me. I didn't mind as I didn't quite believe it myself.


----------



## filipenko32

morning mrs miggins, i really wanted some wine last night but never got round to it after gorging on dorito's and toblerone! No bd for me either I really couldn't be bothered!! Will make an effort tonight *probably*! How you doing? Are you going to opk later today?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I will. I have to go to Scarborough to pick up a replacement phone this morning as my phone is going to iPhone hospital tomorrow so depending on what they give me I may not be around as much next week, as I almost always use my phone to come on here. I think OH is annoyed with me as I've got the day off to a slow start and he wants to be back early as Leeds are on tv.


----------



## chistiana

JOye, well fair enough, i think you wouldnt have seen much anyway so good luck with next week!!!let us know how it goes!

Ow and i cant remember who asked about cp but i used to check it all the way to about 1 week after bfp...mine went slightly up during ov then down again and remained low and fairly open (well not totally but not really closed either) up till the last time i checked. I ve stopped checking as i thought better to leave it alone but just wanted to say that you shouldnt count on cp to decide on bfp or bfn.

Ow and filipenko..i have those bumps even when i m not pg!


----------



## filipenko32

bumps are out as a symptom then! I was thinking i might take a before and after picture so i'll know for next time but then i thought - there isn't going to be a next time!! How's that for PMA?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm liking it Filipenko! Been meaning to ask, and I'm sure you have said... Are they doing any tests on you yet? Did you say you were having to wait for them? Oh, and ooh ooh, STRETCHY cm!


----------



## filipenko32

I have had every test under the sun including an antral follicle count scan which sees if you're producing enough eggs and everything came back normal! I am only waiting for the chromosome results back from the testing of the fetus so risking it a bit by ttc straight away as if the results of the fetus are normal then that means i need treatment for something and it's 'my body' if you see what i mean.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all, MrsMiggins - you got your new phone then? We won't be losing you for a few days? yay! ooooh strechy CM - great!!:thumbup:

Joey - congrats! have a H&H 9 months

Christiana - It was me that asked about CP. I was curious as who does check it during their cycle. I have started but am learning what is high/low etc. It does seem a little open but that is probably due to mc/erpc. I read that it is not an indicator of BFP/BFN

AFM - wine and bd last night with pre-seed. It was me that encouraged it which I think the OH finds a bit wierd (suspicious almost). I did talk to him about it this morning but he didn't see it the way I did. I thought, he thought I was only bding for his :spermy: (which I was sort off) but he didn't think that as he doesn't realise BFP is possible this month/soon after mc. Hope you understand that - sorry bit waffly. 

I told him about temping as he found me rummaging in the dark again this morning with my bbt bleeping away. I thought if he saw my extra efforts ttc that might scare him off a bit. So we had a chat about that too and explained temping helps me estimate fertile time and reiterated the need for daily-ish bding around that time which I think he seemed okay with.

Can I ask how your OH's feel about all this ttc and all the extras especially at the beginning of ttc.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah, ok. I do remember you saying now. Did they not offer you hormone injections or baby aspirin then? It would make it so much easier if someone would say "this is the problem, here is a pill" wouldn't it.


----------



## filipenko32

Yes it would be brilliant to have a magic pill. I went on blood thinning injections and progesterone for the last pregnancy just for the sake of it and 'in case' as they do no harm. However, this time I am sticking to the aspirin which i take everyday (75mg) and not sure about doing the blood thinning stuff and prog as i really now think that if a pregnancy is healthy it will stay anyway and progesterone just prolongs the mc. Really tempted just to take the aspirin and ride out the next few weeks until an early scan if i get my bfp next week.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Pink. They have given me the equivalent of a Bakelite 1940's temporary phone with no internet, so I will be not around for a few days unless I get on the laptop, which I will try to do. My iPhone goes in for repair tomorrow. 
As for my OH, I think he is a little wary of the paraphernalia that surrounds ttc. I told him about my opk, and his response was that he didn't really want to be involved too much in all that. He just said "I know what my role is and I'm happy to stick to that." If I start temping I shall try to do it without him knowing. I think he finds it a bit odd because I have never done any of this in my 3 previous pregnancies. I don't think he really understands the pressure I feel under this time, although he wants another child as much as I do and I do feel he will support me in it all. He just doesn't want to be too involved in the science! He did ask me before we dtd the other night if I had used my sticks, and seemed a bit reassured when I told him I had, it was negative but I wanted to have sex anyway. He did ask if I only wanted to do it to get pregnant. 
I was also curious about CP. I must admit I am a bit queasy about rummaging about up there. I think that's why I have a bit of a problem with the CM thing as well.


----------



## filipenko32

Good news about the cm mrs miggins!! :happydance: :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

pink - i use the carrot and the stick with my oh, there's no other phrase for it. I make him think i was to bd all the time when not ov-ing but it usually gets to "oh dear is it that time already" yawn then :sleep: But I do pretend to be enthusiastic when i can half be bothered in non-fertile times. Then during ov time i am quite tough with him, eg I tell him the 2 days he can't go out at night as that if he wants a baby he has to cooperate. But all in all i'm lucky, he understands the science (think it has taken a bit of time to adjust though) and he's more or less cooperative. x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks! I never thought that I would be excited about such a thing, much less sharing the news on the Internet proudly. Back to the aspirin, sorry to go on but I am wondering if I should take it next time I get pregnant. Do you reckon I should ask for it or self prescribe? Or would it not be a good idea?


----------



## Emum

I'm stretchy too! Have been for the last couple of days but today clear and stretchy as opposed to creamy and stretchy so I think I'm moving in right direction. CBFM still high, OPK is negative but CP is higher and softer again today. CD10 so due a SMEP and I would guess I'll get a peak tomorrow or Tuesday and ovulate on Wednesday perhaps. My temps are all pretty stable at the moment, with no pre ov dip yet.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It all looks good though emum!


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum- fantastic positive ov signs!!

filipenko and Mrs M - thanks for the reassurance. We were never very frequent having sex (once a week-ish) prior to BFP in Aug so it seems a bit 'false' this extra bding. I am sure we will get in to a routine as such so it won't seem as obvious. Again this is mostly in my head.

MrsM - when are you testing to day? I am holding it in just now, cleaning upstairs to take my mind off it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

OH has just made me a cup of tea so maybe in an hour or so! I know what you mean about it feeling unusual. Around halfway through my pregnancy with Edie he started to suffer from erectile dysfunction and sex was a very infrequent occurrence, and he got really paranoid about it. Tbh I thought that was it for a while and there would be no hope of any other children. Then around last christmas he lost loads of weight and got his mojo back so we had about a year and a half of lost time to make up! That's when we started to try again. So sex with us seems to be famine or feast!


----------



## filipenko32

Well I have just done some more testing :happydance: I have a green light on my Persona monitor which means im no longer fertile and I have high fertility on my new CBFM! I set the CBFM to 5 days into a cycle so I could test asap on 'CD6' (really i'm 3dpo)
So it must be that estrogen levels are still quite high after ov-ing? What happens to your CBFM's just after peak fertility and O ?


----------



## filipenko32

Do you like my new avatar and ticker ladies? my avatar is a bit rude but i thought it was really funny :rofl:


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Do you like my new avatar and ticker ladies? my avatar is a bit rude but i thought it was really funny :rofl:

:haha: Love it!!

oooh and the ticker, I love stalking charts!!

Aww just realised I can't view unless I join :(


----------



## debzie

Well ladies I have been awol as well there is no polite way. of putting this and soory if i offend but i have had a shite week.

Was the anniversary of my first loss and to be honest i thought i would be fine wrong. Last night when the fireworks started it brought back all those raw emotions and terrible memories of miscarriage. Did not really want to post on here as i know many of you are still going through this.

If that was not bad enough my gran whom I was close to has died.

The third thing ( as hopefully they come in threes) oh schedule has cganged so thete is not a cat in hells chance of us meeting up this month.

I am gutted. Broken in fact.


----------



## ickle pand

filipenko32 said:


> Well I have just done some more testing :happydance: I have a green light on my Persona monitor which means im no longer fertile and I have high fertility on my new CBFM! I set the CBFM to 5 days into a cycle so I could test asap on 'CD6' (really i'm 3dpo)
> So it must be that estrogen levels are still quite high after ov-ing? What happens to your CBFM's just after peak fertility and O ?

You normally get however many highs (everyone is different) followed by 2 peaks (you usually O on the second peak) then one final high (just to make sure) then lows until AF. The highs are when the CBFM picks up LH which can be all month long and it peaks when it picks up oestrogen. If you're getting highs after O it's just LH it's picking up.

TBH you're probably just wasting sticks this cycle, since you're past your fertile stage but I know how hard it is not to POAS lol! 

You'll probably want to reset your monitor from scratch after this cycle (not just setting the m button) because it uses the first two cycles to learn what's normal for you and won't be accurate if you leave it as is. It tells you how to do that in your booklet, near the end I think.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie, big big hugs for you. So sorry to hear about your gran, and yesterday must have been horrible for you.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ickle, :flow: yeah I know it's a complete waste of sticks but yeah i just want to know as i'm an addict. I like the low high peak thing. I don't get how it is picking up LH when my opk lines are virtually non existent :shrug: [just reread your post and i understand now :wacko:] How are things with your OH?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> Do you like my new avatar and ticker ladies? my avatar is a bit rude but i thought it was really funny :rofl:

You have been busy! Love it!


----------



## ickle pand

Things are great with my DH, thanks for asking. I've been telling him what I've got planned for next cycle and why and he's at least pretending to be interested lol! We still need to talk about the best way to face the mating season but we've got plenty of time to work that out.


----------



## pinksmarties

Just want to give you big hugs Debzie. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

At least ttc helps me get through the bad reminder days so it must be doubly difficult for you just now. Lots of love:hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins - any luck with your opk? Mine was -ve boo.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh Debzie, so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: If it's any consolation the fireworks were difficult for me too and also things can really only get better from now on. So sorry about your gran :cry: it's so hard x x x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Oh that's good ickle. we really don't need this whole process to be any stressful than it needs to be do we? "JUST GIVE US THE SPERM WHEN WE NEED IT!" :haha: Seriously though I think they're like babies themselves sometimes and need to feel valued other than for their baby making potential. pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease if they had to go through what we do!! :growlmad:


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry about your negative Pink - can't be far away now though can it?


----------



## Emum

Really really sorry to hear about your woes this week debzie. Don't feel you have to stay away if it would help to offload. We've all been where you are at the moment in terms of mourning a loss and dealing with painful anniversaries and are happy just to listen. As for the loss of gran, my deepest sympathy, and the work schedule issue is just infuriating. I am going to have similar issues next month if we don't get our BFP in November as my OH has a lot of travelling in the diary too.



ickle pand said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> You normally get however many highs (everyone is different) followed by 2 peaks (you usually O on the second peak) then one final high (just to make sure) then lows until AF. The highs are when the CBFM picks up LH which can be all month long and it peaks when it picks up oestrogen. If you're getting highs after O it's just LH it's picking up.
> 
> Are you positive you have got this the right way round ickle. I thought you got highs when CBFM recognised that your oestrogen was rising, and it peaked when it detected the LH surge. Don't you have oestrogen in various amounts all through the cycle, whereas LH is released to tell the follicle to burst and release the egg?
> 
> Whichever way round it is, I do agree that you are wasting sticks testing now filipenko and that you will confuse the monitor if you don't reboot it, rather than just reset it. I can understand the need to POAS but to be honest you would be better using straight OPKs and HPTs rather than the monitor at this stage as there is no chance at all that the monitor can give you any reliable information, whereas the others just might tell you something worth knowing.
> 
> I've had a really productive day clearing clutter and tidying up in our combined study/children's playroom. Still have about another day's work to do mind you and not sure when I will find that free day, and they will probably have trashed it again before I do, but I have 3 large black sacks of rubbish to go out, 1 box of stuff for freecycle and 2 boxes of outgrown baby toys for the loft to come out WHEN not if this next baby comes along :)Click to expand...


----------



## filipenko32

Yes, like the PMA emum! And thanks for the advice. I will take the batteries out of the CBFM to reboot it when my next cycle starts. But it surely won't. :af: But yes you're right I could quite possibly see a darkening of the OPK line from now on couldn't I?!!! Then I could line them up and bug DH! Don't dare do a hpt until 8dpo. How exciting! I'm off to test now!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

pinksmarties said:


> Mrs Miggins - any luck with your opk? Mine was -ve boo.

Well, I did two! I did one just after the cup of tea because I couldn't wait, at about 3. It gave a noticeably darker line than yesterday's, but still not as dark as the test line so negative I assume? Then I did another at 5 to see if it was any different with the drink situation and it came out fainter! So I don't bloody know. Hoping to BD tonight anyway just in case. 
Emum, I know what you mean about the clothes and clutter. We are overrun with stuff that I don't want to get rid of in case I have another but the house isn't big enough!
And the fireworks, a bit painful for me also as 2 years ago we went to the same display and I was 39 weeks pregnant. That reminded me that I should have been very heavily pregnant right now too. Anniversaries, reminders, it's not just a pregnancy we have lost, it's a life we planned. It's so hard.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm so stupid doing opk tests for darker lines when the thing has to implant first and that will not be until at least 6dpo. I will be twitching if i can't poas for something until then!!! I'll get the full blown shakes!!

mrsmiggins - DEFINITELY a good sign that you saw a darker line, my page of tests show darker lines before the really dark lines fx for you!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Have you posted pics of your page of tests? I've kept all mine that I've done so far so I'm probably going to end up with a page of them too. It's strange that the second test was lighter though. But the darker line and the stretchy CM all bodes well! Ooh Filipenko I hope you get a bfp! Are you an early tester or not?


----------



## chistiana

Pink...this is what i followed in terms of ttc...i had everything out in the open..if he dared say anything i d just go all hormonal and mental and scream to the top of my voice that if he doesnt want another kid he can tell me...of course he wants another one plus he cant stand me when i m all hormonal so he learned never to mess with ttc!

MrsMiggins- was it you that asked about aspirin? I self medicated as from the first day of my last mc and the dr agreed that i should continue taking it until 2 weeks prior to cerclage..it cant do any hram...plus i ve now got the thrombophylia results and they are all clear but still he hasnt asked me to stop it!

Filipenko..your cbfm goes on autopilot so no point feeding it....on the other hand i continued peeing on them even after i knew i had ovulated just never fed them to the monitor..i just self analysed the lines and they made perfect sense..i ve kept them all through 17 dpo i could tell i was pg even before the bfp from looking at my sticks...if you want i can kind of explain the logic in the lines or if you send a pic i can kind of tell you what to look for!


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Ooh Filipenko I hope you get a bfp! Are you an early tester or not?

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Have you read ANY of filipenko's posts then! Don't like to speak for her, but I think its safe to say she will have done one or two (dozen) before AF is due :winkwink:


----------



## chistiana

Debzie- i m soo soo sorry that you re going through a rough time hun...and so sorry for your gran...lots of hugs your way..there are better days to come


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Filipenko I hope you get a bfp! Are you an early tester or not?
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Have you read ANY of filipenko's posts then! Don't like to speak for her, but I think its safe to say she will have done one or two (dozen) before AF is due :winkwink:Click to expand...

:dohh: oh yes!! But I have the memory of a goldfish. 

Christiana, thanks for the advice re aspirin. Don't know whether I should do it or not.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Ooh Filipenko I hope you get a bfp! Are you an early tester or not?
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Have you read ANY of filipenko's posts then! Don't like to speak for her, but I think its safe to say she will have done one or two (dozen) before AF is due :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: oh yes!!Click to expand...

Yeah emum's right there, on my 1st pregnancy i didn't test until my af was due, but i was normal then! Now i am a crazy poas madwomen. I don't think i will brave a hpt until 8dpo but before then it's opks all round!!! Morning noon and night. I stick them on A4 paper lined up with the time and date. I'll keep you all posted on my testing results and then perhaps I should join 'Poas Anonymous' :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

chistiana said:


> Pink...this is what i followed in terms of ttc...i had everything out in the open..if he dared say anything i d just go all hormonal and mental and scream to the top of my voice that if he doesnt want another kid he can tell me...of course he wants another one plus he cant stand me when i m all hormonal so he learned never to mess with ttc!
> 
> MrsMiggins- was it you that asked about aspirin? I self medicated as from the first day of my last mc and the dr agreed that i should continue taking it until 2 weeks prior to cerclage..it cant do any hram...plus i ve now got the thrombophylia results and they are all clear but still he hasnt asked me to stop it!
> 
> Filipenko..your cbfm goes on autopilot so no point feeding it....on the other hand i continued peeing on them even after i knew i had ovulated just never fed them to the monitor..i just self analysed the lines and they made perfect sense..i ve kept them all through 17 dpo i could tell i was pg even before the bfp from looking at my sticks...if you want i can kind of explain the logic in the lines or if you send a pic i can kind of tell you what to look for!

:hi: chistiana - how you doing? I would love for you to explain how you tell from looking at the sticks, thank you. When is your next scan?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Me too! My first pregnancy I waited till I was a couple of days late and did a test, just the one!!!!! And it went all dark straight away, no obsessing over faint lines. Happy days!


----------



## chistiana

Hiya! Next scan on the 14th and cant wait..
Ok at the beginning of your cycle you will have a strong estrogen line (away from pee line) which means your estrogen is low and not much of an LH line (pee end line). Then closer to ov estrogen line becomes fainter (estrogen increasing) and LH line stronger...eventually they will be roughly the same at ov. If you continue now....first few days after ov (egg hasnt implanted yet) estrogen will still be showing (faintly) and LH line is going to go fainter again...if egg implants estrogen line stays faint and lh line starts getting darker again. If estrogen line becomes a lot darker it means estrogen is decreasing so not very good. If it stays faint...good! Mind you my estrogen line stayed faint and the lh line started getting darker again around 8-9 dpo..by 13-14 dpo lh line was as dark (or darker) as estrogen line. Hope this all makes sense!


----------



## filipenko32

I wish i could be like that, but then again i don't seem to ever get very dark lines straight away so here's hoping for next time - dark line by 13dpo! My frer wasn't extrmely dark until i was 5 weeks and even then it didn't ever quite match the control line


----------



## pinksmarties

Christiana - I might give your advice a go but my hormonal rages with PMT didn't make much of a dent!!

Filipenko - getting excited for you now - fingers crossed :flower:

MrsMiggins - I might do another opk tonight. After reading that every kept theirs I dug them out of the bathroom bin and it does seem like the line is getting darker. I'll give my OH the night off tonight and try tomorrow as that will be our 13th Wedding anniversary :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm definitely going to stick them to a piece of paper :-D 
And happy anniversary for tomorrow! 
Filipenko I've never been like that since. The horde of hpt's in my top drawer are testament to that.


----------



## filipenko32

chistiana said:


> Hiya! Next scan on the 14th and cant wait..
> Ok at the beginning of your cycle you will have a strong estrogen line (away from pee line) which means your estrogen is low and not much of an LH line (pee end line). Then closer to ov estrogen line becomes fainter (estrogen increasing) and LH line stronger...eventually they will be roughly the same at ov. If you continue now....first few days after ov (egg hasnt implanted yet) estrogen will still be showing (faintly) and LH line is going to go fainter again...if egg implants estrogen line stays faint and lh line starts getting darker again. If estrogen line becomes a lot darker it means estrogen is decreasing so not very good. If it stays faint...good! Mind you my estrogen line stayed faint and the lh line started getting darker again around 8-9 dpo..by 13-14 dpo lh line was as dark (or darker) as estrogen line. Hope this all makes sense!

Thanks so much, I am so excited about doing that now!! :yipee: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :yipee: I am going to rummage in the bin to just check the test stick i did earlier. In fact I think i will stick them onto a piece of A4 paper to compare. Is there any particular time in the day when I should do these tests?


----------



## chistiana

filipenko- the hpt were extremely faint until 14 dpo..the cbfm sticks were clearer to read before that. Plus everytime is different..with my 1st mc i got a bfp at around 21 dpo. 2nd mc bfp 14 dpo, this pg 11dpo started getting a clue from my cbfm sticks and did a blood test and confirmed bfp at 12 dpo!

PInk- try it out..you never know!


----------



## chistiana

ow i didn them with fmu always...dont know what they d be like though if i had done them later on.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

X factor time! Glad to see the back of Lulu on strictly, now if we can get rid of Frankie it's a successful weekend. Craig was fab last night.


----------



## filipenko32

pink - happy wedding anniversary for tomorrow! x


----------



## ickle pand

Emum said:


> Are you positive you have got this the right way round ickle. I thought you got highs when CBFM recognised that your oestrogen was rising, and it peaked when it detected the LH surge. Don't you have oestrogen in various amounts all through the cycle, whereas LH is released to tell the follicle to burst and release the egg?
> 
> Whichever way round it is, I do agree that you are wasting sticks testing now filipenko and that you will confuse the monitor if you don't reboot it, rather than just reset it. I can understand the need to POAS but to be honest you would be better using straight OPKs and HPTs rather than the monitor at this stage as there is no chance at all that the monitor can give you any reliable information, whereas the others just might tell you something worth knowing.

No I'm right for once lol! I knew I'd read it somewhere so had a search of my usual haunts and found this https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14

Women with PCOS can have multiple surges of LH without actually ovulation, which is why the CBFM is better than OPK's :)



filipenko32 said:


> Yes, like the PMA emum! And thanks for the advice. I will take the batteries out of the CBFM to reboot it when my next cycle starts. But it surely won't. :af: But yes you're right I could quite possibly see a darkening of the OPK line from now on couldn't I?!!! Then I could line them up and bug DH! Don't dare do a hpt until 8dpo. How exciting! I'm off to test now!! :wohoo:

Taking the batteries out isn't enough to reset it hun, you need to follow the instructions on page 30 of the booklet.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks ladies - for the anniversary wishes.

MrsMig - I had recorded strictly for later :haha: Never mind I used to log on to forum that gave us the results early (as strictly sunday prog was recorded earlier) anyway. Struggling to get into it this year although really beginning to like Harry :blush:

Nothing beats Mark Ramprakash or Austin Healey.


----------



## filipenko32

So really one more week to wait for your scan chistiana! I have such a good feeling for you that everything's going to be great!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh pants. Sorry Pink. I'll get my coat....


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh pants. Sorry Pink. I'll get my coat....

:haha: I was only joking, really CBA about it really. Glad she is off though!

Hope your phone is fixed fast and the bakalite brick is not yours for long!


----------



## chistiana

filipenko32 said:


> So really one more week to wait for your scan chistiana! I have such a good feeling for you that everything's going to be great!! :happydance:

Yap one week to go, thanks so much fili hope your instinct is true! And hope you never have to reset that monitor...until next baby!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I will try to get my laptop on every day to see what's going on with everyone. And tomorrow I'll get sticking with my opk's! Time for bed now, Godspeed to all those BDing tonight ;-)


----------



## aliss

I will be straight away but I am still waiting for the natural MC to take place :( Hope to join you girls soon, I will read/spy a little if you don't mind!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aliss, hi. Read and spy as much as you like, and sorry to hear your news. I've had 2 mc's, one natural and one erpc. Message me if you need to talk to someone who knows what you are going through.


----------



## laylas

Hey Ladies!! Just wanted to let you know that I found this thread a week ago when trying to recover from my first chemical/MS. This thread-that started with Kas so long ago-has helped me to feel so much better. I just wanted to applaud everyone for keeping it going!!! Good luck, so excited for everyone and keep the faith!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pinksmarties

Alias sorry for your loss and welcome. Lovely ladies here to help even if you just want to vent.

I know I'm not officially temping but got 0.08 rise today with night sweats which i sometime get mid cyle before pg and period. I has really bad night sweat for about 2 weeks from 3 to 5th week when pg. Do you think this is ov and i have not picked it up on opks? Was going to test this afternoon at work but forgot to bring in opk - boo


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hmm.... It's funny you say that because I had the same last night, quite mild but I woke up at 1am and the pillow felt damp with sweat, so I wondered the same. Obviously I'm not temping so don't know if it's risen or not but I think it's got to be a good sign pink. What time do you get home? Can you test then? Did you do another test later yesterday?


----------



## filipenko32

pink - do you want me to post you one same day, afternoon delivery? I would be having the shakes by now and spilling my tea everywhere!! 

Hi Laylas and aliss :wave: there are lots of lovely ladies on here so you'll find lots of support on this thread.


----------



## debzie

Hello new ladies Aliss and Laylas and welcome:flower:

You find loads of help an support on here, some of us have just stayed (like me) I am now on my 5 th cycle since my mmc in june. Just cannot seem to leave.

Well I had my appointment with my favourite GP. She said that she would like to get the ball rolling to refer me to a FS but wants bloods first (you were right amanda thanks)
So I need to book in for cd23 (in my case as I have a slightly longer cycle) and cd 2-5 bloods to and take it from there.:happydance:

I am feeling more postive today after my nightmare of a week last week.

Thanks again ladies for picking me up.


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds good Debzie, especially since she's not sticking rigidly to testing on CD21. I was quite excited about going to the FS, although nervous too. Glad you're feeling more positive :)


----------



## debzie

My Gp is quite good as part of her training she spend time with our local FS so she always seems to know what she is on about. She was so good following my last miscarriage too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Debzie, that's great that you are getting some good support from your gp and fantastic that you are feeling more positive. Good luck with the FS.


----------



## MoonShadow14

Sorry for the delay in replying girls, had a very busy weekend with bonfire parties etc so haven't been online at all!

Thanks for your comments, you're a great bunch

Nope, just said was a cyst about 4.5 x 5cm, which I think is huge but the nurse wasn't phased at all. The nurse done another urine pregnancy test before the scan which was negative too so they are assuming its taken 3 weeks for my levels to drop. They never said what type of cyst it was just to monitor it and if the pain gets worse to see my GP again. She said it won't affect my fertility but I did an OPK on Saturday morning (even though I vowed I wouldn't) and still showing positive so I either have a very dodgy batch of OPK or there is still LH levels in my system which.

I (very stupidly) had a look online about cysts and terried myself when reading about cancer etc. OH told me off and said was like looking for cause of headache online and diagnosising a brain tumour!

I'm gonna see my GP again to discuss options etc as the pain is there constantly and ranged from a niggle to full blown stabbing type pain, also hurts during :sex:

*sigh* why do things have to be complicated. I now have no idea when I am due AF or whether I am ovulating etc.


----------



## filipenko32

Debzie, so glad you're feeling better, you went through a lot last week give yourself time :hugs: 

Shadow, you must be so frustrated :hugs: Everything will turn out for you though it's just tormenting and frustrating at the moment. Oh and your OH is right! Stay off the net except for B&B!


----------



## ickle pand

Shadow - I had a similar sized cyst on my ovary a while ago, which they thought was to do with endometriosis which would've meant a laparoscopy to remove it. The next time I was scanned though it had just disappeared itself so must've been a different kind of cyst. I hope yours disappears as easily and that your GP can give you something to help with the pain.


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - :haha: thanks but I wouldn't want to leave you short and you have panic attacks at the thought.

Shadow - I understand about the pain. I have a right 3 cm corpus luteum cyst that was giving me lots of pain last week, ranging from dull ache to sharp pains. I also feel my back ache is related also. I have a follow up scan at the end of Nove but for some reason it seems a it better today.

Debzie - glad your GP is being great and things are getting sorted for you.

Hi Laylas - I think I chatted to you in another thread but welcome!!

Mrs Miggins - I'll be home just after 5pm so not too late and yes I did another test last night but it was about 11pm line fainter than before. I too now have them all lined up and have started writing times and dates etc. See what you have started filipenko et al!!


----------



## MoonShadow14

Thanks girls, I know they are common but never though it would happen to me, syaing that, I never though m/c would happen to me either.

I cna deal with the cyst as long as my fertility isnt affected xxx


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Fili - :haha: thanks but I wouldn't want to leave you short and you have panic attacks at the thought.
> 
> Shadow - I understand about the pain. I have a right 3 cm corpus luteum cyst that was giving me lots of pain last week, ranging from dull ache to sharp pains. I also feel my back ache is related also. I have a follow up scan at the end of Nove but for some reason it seems a it better today.
> 
> Debzie - glad your GP is being great and things are getting sorted for you.
> 
> Hi Laylas - I think I chatted to you in another thread but welcome!!
> 
> Mrs Miggins - I'll be home just after 5pm so not too late and yes I did another test last night but it was about 11pm line fainter than before. I too now have them all lined up and have started writing times and dates etc. See what you have started filipenko et al!!

:haha: I also have a magnifying glass with a light inside it that i borrowed off my dad so i can see faint lines more clearly. This is in preparation for my bfp faint lines this week!! PMA!


----------



## Emum

Positive OPK a few minutes ago! Though only high on CBFM this morning. And we dtd last night, and it was a particularly nice BD (my previous conceptions have all been memorable and pinpointable, though obviously I've had good times which havent resulted in a pregnancy too :) ) So just need to keep OH ready and raring to go for the next 3 days just to be on the safe side that sperm meets egg, then into the waiting game. I have a particularly busy fortnight coming up so hopefully that will keep my mind occupied and I don't end up like last month testing fruitlessly and obsessively from CD10!


----------



## filipenko32

Fantastic news emum!!! :wohoo: :happydance: :headspin: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## filipenko32

no don't obsessively test, I wouldn't.


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> no don't obsessively test, I wouldn't.

:haha::haha:

Fab news emum - enjoy!!


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> no don't obsessively test, I wouldn't.

:haha:


----------



## ickle pand

filipenko32 said:


> no don't obsessively test, i wouldn't.

lmao!


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: 

...I hope we all get bfps soon 

Chistiana - help! at 4pm today I tested with a CBFM stick (but didn't machine it) and the estrogen line is very dark and the LH non-existant. I know i'm only 4dpo but does this sound ok to you? By what you said the e line should be fainter but do you mean closer to implantation or is estrogen supposed to increase (be faint) from after ov? Thanks! :flow:


----------



## ickle pand

Filipenko - the oestrogen line gets lighter when it picks up oestrogen but the LH line gets darker like a normal OPK so it sounds like you're definitely past ov. You do get another oestrogen surge about 4 or 5 DPO but I don't know if a CBFM picks it up or not. I'll dig out my old sticks and take a pic for you when I get home :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Ickle :flow:, that's really reassuring, yeah ive read it helps with thickening the lining aswell as progesterone.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum - great news!!!

Fili -:rofl: Love the magnifiying glass!!

AFM - *flail* I don't know what's going on! I had a fairly darkish line on my OPK yesterday at 3, which had got lighter by 5, tested today once at 2 and once again just now and both BFN! All my other physical signs point to ovulating today, so was it yesterday and have I missed it? I'm gonna be soooo mad if I had cos did we BD last night?? Noooo!! I was expecting bfp today! No BD since Friday so looks like I've missed my window. I'm sooo mad. :growlmad:


----------



## pinksmarties

I'm with you MrsMiggins, just home and did 2 different opks both with very faint lines so I'm thinking my darker(ish) line yesterday might have been ov too. I might post a picture to see what others think.

Once I work out how do that.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum - great news!!!
> 
> Fili -:rofl: Love the magnifiying glass!!
> 
> AFM - *flail* I don't know what's going on! I had a fairly darkish line on my OPK yesterday at 3, which had got lighter by 5, tested today once at 2 and once again just now and both BFN! All my other physical signs point to ovulating today, so was it yesterday and have I missed it? I'm gonna be soooo mad if I had cos did we BD last night?? Noooo!! I was expecting bfp today! No BD since Friday so looks like I've missed my window. I'm sooo mad. :growlmad:

Did you bd on Friday or Saturday or even Thursday?


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> I'm with you MrsMiggins, just home and did 2 different opks both with very faint lines so I'm thinking my darker(ish) line yesterday might have been ov too. I might post a picture to see what others think.
> 
> Once I work out how do that.

I can help you with that pink, i've a well practised eye! or two.


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you MrsMiggins, just home and did 2 different opks both with very faint lines so I'm thinking my darker(ish) line yesterday might have been ov too. I might post a picture to see what others think.
> 
> Once I work out how do that.
> 
> I can help you with that pink, i've a well practised eye! or two.Click to expand...

How do I post a picture on here? just trying to find out how to do that.


----------



## pinksmarties

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=292638&d=1320686827


----------



## filipenko32

I don't know ill see if i can find out for you


----------



## filipenko32

Yes 6/11 is DEFINITELY your surge! Did you bd that night? Last night!


----------



## pinksmarties

Damn it, I thought the first half looked darker but as I'm new at this I expected the whole thing to be darker than the second line. We did BD very late Saturday, but as OH was tired I was on top, but I did get off fast and had my legs in air straight away but not sure how much stayed up there!! Is it too late tonight?


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Damn it, I thought the first half looked darker but as I'm new at this I expected the whole thing to be darker than the second line. We did BD very late Saturday, but as OH was tired I was on top, but I did get off fast and had my legs in air straight away but not sure how much stayed up there!! Is it too late tonight?

That's good! I don't think it's too late tonight as it's within 36 hours but you might wanna grab your OH as soon as he comes in!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs mig how do pinks compare to yours? Mine are exactly the same as pinks except i do morning noon and night everyday!!


----------



## MrsMM24

GL xxAMIIxLOUISEx, reading back through this thread :wave:

FILIPENKO, :hugs:

SHADOW, so happy to hear that there was no products left behind, I hope that your nect cycle proves less disturbing and more successful!:dust:

PINKSMART, Happy Anny! As for EPO, youshould take what the bottle indicates up to OV :dust:

*AFM...*Well, AF snuck in on me this weekend. She was roaring too. In fact, each one since MC has been progressively more rough. I am keeping my appt with my doc which is after Thanksgiving just to check things out as I haven't had an AF like that since I first got AF. I was put on BC to help that and regulate it. Not an option I am going for this time though so we shall see. Sorry that I was M.I.A on you all this weekend. The saddness that DW and I went through was rough and the internet was the last thing on my mind. As well, the cramps and flow was soooo very strong, I wasn't moving anyway. I am happy to say, that we have decided that we will try again regardless and move forwar dinto what looks like will be December! We just aren't to the point to take break yet. Since it is later, we will have some time to get the donations and shipments scheduled (you know I am a planner so I will start that work this week) and then we will get a few more tests ( have alot left as we wait to test) and get the ball rolling in a couple of weeks. Still alittle sad, but not as much and cramping has gone down quite a bit so, I am here! GL FXD!:dust: to you all in the TWW, and the act of :sex: Catch that Eggy!!! :dust:


----------



## Emum

Sorry that it wasn't to be for you again this month MrsMM. This waiting for a BFP really sucks imho. And sorry that AF has been rough. I used to have big problems with this too but all mine since the mc have been quite short and light. That makes me worry that my lining isnt building up enough over the month to allow a bean to implant, so perhaps take comfort this clearly isn't your issue. Are you planning on doing anything different this month to support the process?


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry mrsmm, sounds like you have had a rough weekend :hugs: :hugs: You'll get your bfp soon as you know exactly what you're doing and all the effort you put in, well you just have to! I'm rooting for you, I stalk your chart by the way  :dust: for this cycle for you!


----------



## filipenko32

Pink's OH will have been grabbed as soon as he got home tonight, so we might not hear from pink for a while. Fingers crossed pink catches the eggy!!


----------



## ickle pand

Filkipenko - I've got some pics for you. I've split them up into different folders for the two cycles. Hope this works https://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x436/pand15/CBFM%20Sticks/


----------



## saffytaffy

Hi Everyone, I am pretty new here. DH and I are TTC our first child. We received our BFP on October 31st and had a MC November 6th at 5w 1d. We are going to be trying again after I stop bleeding. I am hoping I ovulate before AF comes. I would really like to be pregnant again soon.


----------



## pinksmarties

Nah I am still here, OH had to work late (last minute as he has quality audit people in today) but should be home soon. Thanks for all the advice fili. I'll have to post all my opks next month for you to look at (I am being positive and will be thrilled if bfp but also realistic about this month).

MrsMM - sorry about AF, its a double blow that AF arrived as well as the horrible cramps and pain. :hugs::hugs: I am sure it won't be long for your bfp!

Maybe Mrsmiggins is catching up with OH as well!! EDIT - (Hers not mine!!)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks so much ickle :hugs: i'm going to look now


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Saffy sorry for your loss, you are not alone here. Welcome. Everyone here is lovely, helpful and supportive. The best.


----------



## filipenko32

ickle the pictures are coming up really clear. I take it your cycle is 28 days right and the p stands for peak and h high / l low?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Saffy :wave: sorry for your loss and welcome x x


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Nah I am still here, OH had to work late (last minute as he has quality audit people in today) but should be home soon. Thanks for all the advice fili. I'll have to post all my opks next month for you to look at (I am being positive and will be thrilled if bfp but also realistic about this month).
> 
> MrsMM - sorry about AF, its a double blow that AF arrived as well as the horrible cramps and pain. :hugs::hugs: I am sure it won't be long for your bfp!
> 
> Maybe Mrsmiggins is catching up with OH as well!! EDIT - (Hers not mine!!)

:haha: yeah mrsmiggins is missing in action!! But hopefully with her own OH (or is that why he's "working late")! Think you're in with a really good chance pink!


----------



## ickle pand

No, my cycles are anywhere between 30 and 35 day long at the moment. The monitor asks for either 10 or 20 sticks regardless of when you peak. 

You're right about the P H and L. I didn't write it on my first cycle and I wish I had. 

I missed a day on each cycle because I got up too late and the monitor skips a day if you're too late. So if you sleep in (more than 3 hours later than the time you set the m button) make sure you switch on the monitor before you open the stick so it doesn't go to waste :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Ickle I understand now! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

pink - im more than happy to look at your opk's next month :happydance:

ickle thanks so much, i can see that yours are pretty much identical to mine going from dpo after the peak.


----------



## chistiana

hiya filipenko...sorry it took so long to answer but it's my nephew's name day tomorrow and i was baking brownies! Ok so after ov my the e line of my sticks got a bit darker again and the lh completely disappeared...after or closer to implantation (i guess) e line started getting lighter again and i started seeing an lh line again until lh was stronger that e line! Does it make sense?

Hello to the new ladies...this thread is so nice i dont seem to want to leave it!

MrsMM- i m sorry the witch got you hun but it's bound to happen (get your BFP) sooner or later so any wait is worth it!lots of hugs!


----------



## filipenko32

chistiana said:


> hiya filipenko...sorry it took so long to answer but it's my nephew's name day tomorrow and i was baking brownies! Ok so after ov my the e line of my sticks got a bit darker again and the lh completely disappeared...after or closer to implantation (i guess) e line started getting lighter again and i started seeing an lh line again until lh was stronger that e line! Does it make sense?
> 
> Hello to the new ladies...this thread is so nice i dont seem to want to leave it!
> 
> MrsMM- i m sorry the witch got you hun but it's bound to happen (get your BFP) sooner or later so any wait is worth it!lots of hugs!

Yes that makes perfect sense thanks so much chistiana. How are you doing? Emotionally I mean?


----------



## chistiana

Ow i am such a nerve wreck...my dh is sick and tired of me pulling my knickers down just to check...he says it's gonna become a habit and i should be careful not to do it outside!Not complaining though!


----------



## filipenko32

chistiana said:


> Ow i am such a nerve wreck...my dh is sick and tired of me pulling my knickers down just to check...he says it's gonna become a habit and i should be careful not to do it outside!Not complaining though!

:haha: i would be doing outside it would become my new obsession if i were at your stage, i did it last time!:blush: I'll end up on Crimewatch!! It goes from testing testing testing to knicker checking all the time as soon as i get my bfp and 2 days before. Ohhhhhhh when will it ever end!!? Hopefully at 11 or 12 weeks i would think i envisage i'll be back to normal by then. I find it far more stressful being pg than ttc. Ive got such a good feeling for you about this pregnancy you don''t need to worry. I'm psychic!! :hugs:


----------



## chistiana

Hey you 're so positive that even if you weren't psychic I d still be happy you've got a good feeling! To be quite honest i did kind of check at the playground 2 days ago but i swear it was just me my nephew (who's 15 months) and my son so there were no little ones creaming for their mummies!!! I think i ll only relax a little bit more once the cerclage is done at 14 weeks! If you're such a happy person now i can only imagine you when you get your BFP (hopefully very very soon!) Cheers, you made my day!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

hi all! Such a lot to catch up on. Pink, i'll try to post a pic of my tests tomorrow, but my surge was definitely yesterday. I shall try pin him down tonight but we last bd on friday or maybe thursday, not sure now. Think i may have missed my slot. But like pink i have to be realistic, i didn't really think i would get pregnant again straight away. But its worth a shot. And Mrs MM sorry it wasn't to be for you this month?? Saffy, sorry for your loss, and welcome.


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all, didn't bd yesterday as oh too tired and since (for him at least) this wasn't a proper ttc month I didn't push it. I was very upset really, I think I was hoping that it might happen this month more than I was letting myself believe and my 'last chance' this month is gone. Better go get ready for work.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning!

Pink and mrsmiggins - imagine if you didn't want to become pregnant, at this point you'd be worried about becoming pregnant wouldn't you? :spermy: can live for 5 days or so. Also we're so fertile after an erpc, I think it's the most fertile method as everything is 'cleaned' out and ready to go! I think you've both got a great chance still, I know we don't have to bd actually on O or even the day before to get pregnant, we are just super careful because of what's happened to us :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Hmmmm according to my ticker, twinges, not getting those but had a vivid dream about water last night! I think dreams about water mean pregnancy, does anyone know?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

thanks Fili, and Pink, i totally understand how you feel as i was gutted yesterday when my opk was negative, and we hadn't bd'd the night before, again because he was too tired. I was so sure the bfp would have come yesterday. Like Fil said you still have a great chance of having caught the egg because of when you did bd. At least you did it earlier rather than later. Don't know about you but in a way now i think i have ovulated i feel the pressure is off a bit now, and at least i have a good idea of when AF will be here if i haven't got lucky this month. And at least now we have got our heads round what the sticks look like when we get our surge you have a great chance next month now. We're all in this together! Hope you have a good day and don't feel too down. I am full of cold and working till 8 :-(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

sorry Fili, don't know much about dreams. But i never get any early pregnancy symptoms, and the months i feel like i do are the months i don't get pregnant, so i'm still very hopeful that you are! If that makes sense...


----------



## Emum

Feeling very confused this morning and could do with some opinions.

CD12 today. CBFM was low on CD6 and has been high every day since, including this morning. This is my second month of using it. But Digital CB OPK was positive yesterday afternoon and again this morning. CM has been clear and stretchy for last couple of days, but this morning is creamy again with no stretch. FF predicts based on last month that I am most likely to ovulate tomorrow. Very confused by the fact that CBFM has not detected a peak. This is our second month of using it this time round, and last time I got OPK in afternoon and peak the following morning. I wonder if I confused it because I kept refeeding the same used stick last month after the first peak, as I had read somewhere that it doesn't read them after it registers a first peak? Now I am wondering whether it DOES read them but just doesn't override its 2 peaks and 1 high default setting, and based on last months readings, it is thinking that my baseline levels of LH and oestrogen at this point in the cycle are higher than they are in fact?

Anybody got any ideas? When did I/am I likely to ovulate? My temp chart isn't particularly illuminating yet either, but this is my first month temping and doesn't it take 2 or 3 days after the event to detect ovulation anyway? We have been BDing every day for the last few days but not sure whether OH can maintain that for the whole week! 

Not sure if this will work, but this is the link to my chart

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - I read about the refeeding it old sticks to save sticks but I think you're not supposed to do that until you've got through the first 2 cycles of using it so that it gets to know your cycles properly. It might be worth resetting it after this cycle and doing it by the book for a couple of cycles. 

Remember though that the OPK is just picking up the LH not the oestrogen and you can have multiple LH surges without ovulating, so I think I'd trust the CBFM more. FF is just going by your previous cycles and if this is just your first cycle using it, it doesn't have much info to go on, whereas your CBFM is actually analysing what your levels are this month so again I'd trust it more. 

I say keep bding, but every other day should be fine until you get a peak. You get a peak the day before ov so then you can bd daily for 3 days until you get a low.

You have a lot of open circles on your chart. What's the reason for them? That could be affecting your temps.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

blimey. Sorry Emum i can't be a lot of help as i don't temp and i don't know about the cbfm, however, i have had the same confusion with my sticks and my own physical signs. If you have had physical signs that you have been/are ovulating as long as you are dtd every day or every other day in this timescale you are giving yourself a good chance. I know this isn't the advice that you need, i wish i could be more help.


----------



## Emum

The open circles are because I have been waking erratically. My clock is set for 7 and that's when I usually wake up, but since I started temping I have always woken before the clock goes off, earliest being 4.30 and latest 6.30. I've been temping as soon as I wake because even if I go back to sleep I won't get an unbroken 3 hours before 7. Cant think of a way around this tbh. Not fair on OH who is a light sleeper to set alarm for 4.30 every day to keep it consistent!


----------



## ickle pand

No that makes sense to temp then, you can use the corrector on FF though (it's on the data tab) and that will help. Make sure you change the time to your normal time though so the circles close up :) I usually make a note of the actual temp in the notes bit at the bottom so I can mess about with it if needs be.


----------



## Emum

OK. It is my first month temping ever, and FF says not to fiddle with temp adjusters to start off with? Is it possible to do it with the corrected temps and the real temps to see whether the pattern is different without opening a new account?


----------



## ickle pand

The only thing you could do is put in the temps for a previous month and then do a chart overlay, or if you're handy with excel, you could do a graph on there, which would at least give you the shapes to compare.


----------



## filipenko32

Temping:-
I don't actually temp that much,I do a few checks here and there. The beeping annoys my dh if i wake before him and temp so i just do it as soon as i get up if I remember. As it happens i had a go at 8 this morning and the result was 36.81 which was around where it was last time but i know this is no indication on its own and it's got to stay up hasn't it. 

LH:-

More exciting for me is that I have a much darker line on an opk test from being next to nothing!! :yipee: I *think* this is a good sign

Dreaming:-

...of water x3 dreams last night, supposed to be a pregnancy dream symbolising amniotic fluid :yipee: 

10miu pregnancy test:-

Of course I did one I am 5dpo now you know!! Well there was a line! So faint though and I know it must have been an evap line. I compared it to one I did around ov for Shadow and there was definitely a line, my dh said so too. :shrug: 

Yam:-

Please G-d don't make me have eaten all those yams for nothing this month!

What does everyone think!?


----------



## filipenko32

Emum I have replied in your message in red! :flower:



Emum said:


> Feeling very confused this morning and could do with some opinions.
> 
> CD12 today. CBFM was low on CD6 and has been high every day since, including this morning. This is my second month of using it. Could you have used urine that was too watery? But Digital CB OPK was positive yesterday afternoon and again this morning. I have always got pregnant using these so I think they are very reliable. CM has been clear and stretchy for last couple of days, but this morning is creamy again with no stretch. You have already released the egg then, a change in cm like that means you have ov'd FF predicts based on last month that I am most likely to ovulate tomorrow. Obviously not - trust your body signs and clearblue digi more. Very confused by the fact that CBFM has not detected a peak. Yeah that is strange but it must be that the urine you used was too watery. This is our second month of using it this time round, and last time I got OPK in afternoon and peak the following morning. I wonder if I confused it because I kept refeeding the same used stick last month after the first peak, as I had read somewhere that it doesn't read them after it registers a first peak? Now I am wondering whether it DOES read them but just doesn't override its 2 peaks and 1 high default setting, and based on last months readings, it is thinking that my baseline levels of LH and oestrogen at this point in the cycle are higher than they are in fact? Yes that could be a possible explanation, makes sense to me. Anybody got any ideas? When did I/am I likely to ovulate? My temp chart isn't particularly illuminating yet either, but this is my first month temping and doesn't it take 2 or 3 days after the event to detect ovulation anyway? We have been BDing every day for the last few days but not sure whether OH can maintain that for the whole week! You got it covered then!! Not sure if this will work, but this is the link to my chart
> 
> The fact that your OPK digi is still + this morning must mean that it is picking up a high level on the LH's downward trend now after Ov. Bet if you do one this afternoon it will be negaitve. Try it! I really think you have ov'd in the night because of your cm. Hope that's helpful and makes sense! Even tho my answer is different to Ickles I think she is right about keep bd'ing just in case! My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah my motto is "if in doubt BD" lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Good motto!! :lol: but maybe not 10dpo if you can't really be bothered! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Lol no at 10DPO it should only be for fun.


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum - I don't know about the CBFM but it sound like you might have ov'd from your physical changes you have noted. I am going to buy the CBFM for next month. It looks like you bd'd lots so hope fully as fili said you should be covered.:thumbup:

Fili - Can't help you with the dreams as I rarely remember my dreams although when I was pg I did seem to get more vivid dreams that I did remember so you never know!!

Mrsmiggins - I was lulling myself into thinking I was 'cool' with it all this month when I obviously wasn't. I don't think the OH realised why I was crying last night. Maybe he thinks I was distraught at missing his prowess!! :haha:
Since going bck to work and having to put on front with my patients I think I haven't allowed myself to get upset about the mc and last night brought it all back to what I was missing.

Anyway, Like you MrsM the 'pressure' is off so to speak. I really hope both of us have made it this month but if not we have proprer starting point after AF.
I am little brighter, like I said before I am not a morning person!

Fili - thanks so much for the 'chin up'. Woo for you, things are sounding good!! So exciting everythinig is crossed for you. When do you think you might a super +ve test?:flower:

Hi ickle hope you are well!

Forgot to tell you I bought Taking Charge of Your Fertility: The Definitive Guide to Natural Birth Control and Pregnancy Achievement - Toni Weshler. It is weighty tome but look great.

Thankyou ladies this site has been a godsend


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :wave:

This thread has been VERY busy. Welcome all newbies and I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs:

Congrats to the positive opks! Catch that eggie!! :dust:

And for those in the 2WW GL and FXD :dust:

MrsMM - so sorry that the witch got you. I really thought this was the cycle for you. I'm still in shock! :hugs:

AFM - Sorry that I've been MIA. I've been pissed off at my body and thought for sure that it was going to be another long a$$ cycle proving that the clomid did nothing. :sad1: But to my surprise FF says that I Oed (yesterday it said I was 5 DPO and it changed this morning to 3 DPO). Thankfully the DH and I have been keeping on schedule with every other day :sex: so hopefully we'll get lucky this cycle. The best news is that I Oed before CD40 which makes me very happy. :wohoo: If this cycle doesn't work out at least I know my dr will up the dose of clomid and hopefully that'll shorten my cycle even more. [-o&lt;

YAY I'm in the 2WW FINALLY! :happydance:

Have a great day!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good thanks for asking Pink Smarties. Really not holding out much hope for this cycle though, my temps are all really low and my chart looks terrible. I think I must've had a really weak ov and our timing wasn't great this cycle either. I just want this cycle to end so that I can start my new regime of soy and EPO.


----------



## filipenko32

pink and ickle I really hope it's this month for you both too! :flow: :flow: 

I *should* get a positive on Sunday but I'm really hoping for before that! Look at me with my PMA, probably jinxed it now!!


----------



## filipenko32

That pregnancy test's gotta be an evap line right?


----------



## filipenko32

bastetgrrl said:


> Hi ladies :wave:
> 
> This thread has been VERY busy. Welcome all newbies and I'm sorry for your losses. :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to the positive opks! Catch that eggie!! :dust:
> 
> And for those in the 2WW GL and FXD :dust:
> 
> MrsMM - so sorry that the witch got you. I really thought this was the cycle for you. I'm still in shock! :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Sorry that I've been MIA. I've been pissed off at my body and thought for sure that it was going to be another long a$$ cycle proving that the clomid did nothing. :sad1: But to my surprise FF says that I Oed (yesterday it said I was 5 DPO and it changed this morning to 3 DPO). Thankfully the DH and I have been keeping on schedule with every other day :sex: so hopefully we'll get lucky this cycle. The best news is that I Oed before CD40 which makes me very happy. :wohoo: If this cycle doesn't work out at least I know my dr will up the dose of clomid and hopefully that'll shorten my cycle even more. [-o&lt;
> 
> YAY I'm in the 2WW FINALLY! :happydance:
> 
> Have a great day!

:wave: glad you're in the 2WW!! :flower:


----------



## fayewest

Devastated to join this thread, am going to through the horrific process of miscarrying our first baby at 8 weeks. Havn't started telling people yet, we were stupid to tell people before we got the all clear anyway, but you can't help but get excited.

We had been TTC for a couple of years, was a clomid baby, and we truly thought it was a miracle, my husband is a teacher and the timing perfectly aligned with his summer holidays, we are utterly gutted at the treatment he has received from his female head teacher, telling him to take all the time he needed, then demanded he came in after just 1 day off with me, saying it was my miscarriage not his, we are just staggered that someone could be so cold and heartless.

I honestly don't see me ever getting over this, please tell me it gets easier, I do nothing but cry, the contractions are so so painful. We so desperately want a baby, how long did you all wait to try and get pregnant? How long does the miscarriage last, it will be easier to cope with once it has all gone, I can't work/focus or do anything ;0(


----------



## filipenko32

fayewest said:


> Devastated to join this thread, am going to through the horrific process of miscarrying our first baby at 8 weeks. Havn't started telling people yet, we were stupid to tell people before we got the all clear anyway, but you can't help but get excited.
> 
> We had been TTC for a couple of years, was a clomid baby, and we truly thought it was a miracle, my husband is a teacher and the timing perfectly aligned with his summer holidays, we are utterly gutted at the treatment he has received from his female head teacher, telling him to take all the time he needed, then demanded he came in after just 1 day off with me, saying it was my miscarriage not his, we are just staggered that someone could be so cold and heartless.
> 
> I honestly don't see me ever getting over this, please tell me it gets easier, I do nothing but cry, the contractions are so so painful. We so desperately want a baby, how long did you all wait to try and get pregnant? How long does the miscarriage last, it will be easier to cope with once it has all gone, I can't work/focus or do anything ;0(

Hi faye, so sorry you have to be here but you're in the right place as this thread is wonderfully supportive. It is extremely hard emotionally but you will get there, you might not believe it right now. You also must remember that you're more than likely to be successful next time. You're also really fertile after a mc. x :hugs: Stay on here for support. And yes your hubby's head sounds like a grotbag! Don't worry about having time off yourself, you need it now.


----------



## bastetgrrl

fayewest - I'm so sorry for your loss. This is a great bunch of ladies to chat with and even vent to. It's very devastating to go through this. Honestly here are just no words. :hugs:

I can't believe how of awful your DH's head teacher was about the whole time off especially when she acted like she was understanding in the beginning. 

It will get easier but we never forget our babies that we lost. :sad1:

Are you m/c naturally or with medical management? The medicine to make you contract can be very painful. What did your dr say in regards to how long to wait?

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> Devastated to join this thread, am going to through the horrific process of miscarrying our first baby at 8 weeks. Havn't started telling people yet, we were stupid to tell people before we got the all clear anyway, but you can't help but get excited.
> 
> We had been TTC for a couple of years, was a clomid baby, and we truly thought it was a miracle, my husband is a teacher and the timing perfectly aligned with his summer holidays, we are utterly gutted at the treatment he has received from his female head teacher, telling him to take all the time he needed, then demanded he came in after just 1 day off with me, saying it was my miscarriage not his, we are just staggered that someone could be so cold and heartless.
> 
> I honestly don't see me ever getting over this, please tell me it gets easier, I do nothing but cry, the contractions are so so painful. We so desperately want a baby, how long did you all wait to try and get pregnant? How long does the miscarriage last, it will be easier to cope with once it has all gone, I can't work/focus or do anything ;0(
> 
> Hi faye, so sorry you have to be here but you're in the right place as this thread is wonderfully supportive. It is extremely hard emotionally but you will get there, you might not believe it right now. You also must remember that you're more than likely to be successful next time. You're also really fertile after a mc. x :hugs: Stay on here for support. And yes your hubby's head sounds like a grotbag! Don't worry about having time off yourself, you need it now.Click to expand...

Feel so schizophrenic, one minute I can ignore it and try and get on with things, the next minute I am inconsolable and can't stop crying, do you have to wait 1 cycle? I have been on clomid, havn't spoken to the clinic yet, I am guessing they may tell me to start back after 1 cycle, the problem is that my cycles can be really really long without it. I feel so desperate, so so sad ;0( xx


----------



## fayewest

bastetgrrl said:


> fayewest - I'm so sorry for your loss. This is a great bunch of ladies to chat with and even vent to. It's very devastating to go through this. Honestly here are just no words. :hugs:
> 
> I can't believe how of awful your DH's head teacher was about the whole time off especially when she acted like she was understanding in the beginning.
> 
> It will get easier but we never forget our babies that we lost. :sad1:
> 
> Are you m/c naturally or with medical management? The medicine to make you contract can be very painful. What did your dr say in regards to how long to wait?
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:

Thank you so much for your message, it is so so hard esp as I keep hearing baby news everywhere, I dont even want to leave the house, just sitting here with the curtains drawn.

The head teacher is just awful, she wasn't even going to sanction time off for him to come to any of the scans, she was head teacher of the year a few years back too, makes you sick! 

I am going to tell my mum later. been putting it off because I know how much it is going to hurt her, it makes it all a bit more real then too.

I am letting it happen naturally, I wasn't offered anything else, but I have been passing clots so I think it was the best option for me, it's been very painful. I am self employed too so this is taking it's toll on the business. 

When can you start again?


----------



## bastetgrrl

I completely understand. I took a week off from work and just stayed in bed. This would be our 1st baby and unfortunately we ended up telling some family and close friends because I found out the week of my bday so everyone that was going to attend my bday dinner would know because I wouldn't be drinking. They already knew we were trying and we didn't want to lie. Telling them was horrible. It was pretty much done over text message because I didn't want to speak with anyone. 

When did you start bleeding? Hopefully everything will be done very soon and you'll be able to get back to ttc especially with a natural mc. It seems that you bounce back faster that way from what I've been reading. 

My experience just has to be rare. I had a mmc on July 6th and found out on August 15th that there was still tissue leftover so had a d&c on August 16th. Weeks and weeks go by and no sign of ovulation (I do have really long cycles) so finally at week 7 my dr gave me prometrium to start my cycle (after blood work confirmed no O). I started clomid this cycle to help with shorten them but didn't O on CD14 like dr wanted. FF just confirmed O on CD26 so now I'm waiting to see what happens. If AF comes I'll get an increased dose of clomid. 

Definitely don't go by my experience. I've read where you can O like two weeks after a mc and hopefully that will happen for you.


----------



## fayewest

bastetgrrl said:


> I completely understand. I took a week off from work and just stayed in bed. This would be our 1st baby and unfortunately we ended up telling some family and close friends because I found out the week of my bday so everyone that was going to attend my bday dinner would know because I wouldn't be drinking. They already knew we were trying and we didn't want to lie. Telling them was horrible. It was pretty much done over text message because I didn't want to speak with anyone.
> 
> When did you start bleeding? Hopefully everything will be done very soon and you'll be able to get back to ttc especially with a natural mc. It seems that you bounce back faster that way from what I've been reading.
> 
> My experience just has to be rare. I had a mmc on July 6th and found out on August 15th that there was still tissue leftover so had a d&c on August 16th. Weeks and weeks go by and no sign of ovulation (I do have really long cycles) so finally at week 7 my dr gave me prometrium to start my cycle (after blood work confirmed no O). I started clomid this cycle to help with shorten them but didn't O on CD14 like dr wanted. FF just confirmed O on CD26 so now I'm waiting to see what happens. If AF comes I'll get an increased dose of clomid.
> 
> Definitely don't go by my experience. I've read where you can O like two weeks after a mc and hopefully that will happen for you.

I don't want to tell anyone or see anyone at all either, I can ignore it in conversation with people but when they tell me how sorry they are, I just can't cope, i have already cancelled everything we were going to over the next few weeks. The only person I have told is my personal trainer, as he has to be kept in the loop for when I start back with him.

It started on Saturday, just a small bit to start with and I had managed to convince myself that it was the placenta, it got worse and worse and finally had a scan at the hospital yesterday. I am bleeding really heavily so I hope thats a good sign. I take 50mg clomid and never ovulate until after the 20th day, the cycles can be crazy though. Just going to call the fertility clinic and ask them for advice. Preseed was a winner for us as clomid stripped me of any natural fertility signs, are you using that. Good luck xxx


----------



## bastetgrrl

I agree about when people say how sorry they are and everything. I know that they don't know what to say and just want to show their support but I just don't want to hear it. It's just too hard. I get frustrated when they say stuff about God's plan and all. I know that He has a plan but that really isn't helping me right now. You know? 

My friend just had a natural mc and she bled for about two weeks. Yeah, bleeding heavily is a good sign! Glad to know I'm not alone on the long cycle train but man it sucks especially since clomid should help with that. After my u/s on CD14 my dr said that 50mg clomid didn't work for me. I guess she expects me to O THAT DAY! Arrgggh. Oh well I guess if AF comes I'll start on 100mg clomid. If that doesn't work she is referring me to a FS to start shots. I definitely think calling your fertility clinic is a good idea. Good luck hun!


----------



## fayewest

bastetgrrl said:


> I agree about when people say how sorry they are and everything. I know that they don't know what to say and just want to show their support but I just don't want to hear it. It's just too hard. I get frustrated when they say stuff about God's plan and all. I know that He has a plan but that really isn't helping me right now. You know?
> 
> My friend just had a natural mc and she bled for about two weeks. Yeah, bleeding heavily is a good sign! Glad to know I'm not alone on the long cycle train but man it sucks especially since clomid should help with that. After my u/s on CD14 my dr said that 50mg clomid didn't work for me. I guess she expects me to O THAT DAY! Arrgggh. Oh well I guess if AF comes I'll start on 100mg clomid. If that doesn't work she is referring me to a FS to start shots. I definitely think calling your fertility clinic is a good idea. Good luck hun!

You seem to get much better care in the States, sure our medical cover is free and thats amazing, but when you are going through something like this, you dont mind paying if you are going to get a much better service and know whats going on. We don't get scans during clomid to see if it has worked, just blood test, it just feels so unknown and scary. My journey has been really tough, with scars on my tubes/surgery/pcos. Just seems like such a long shot, thats why this baby seemed like such a miracle to us.

I have no faith left, my mum is a preacher and has unshakeable faith, not me so much. It was bonfire night in the UK when the bleeding started, my favourite day of the year, as l love the excitement of fireworks and the smell of a good bonfire, my husband proposed to me 3 years ago on the 5th November, just feels like my favourite day is lost forever and will always make me desperately sad. Trying to be positive, some people live their entire lives without ever meeting their soul mate and I am lucky enough to have such an amazing man in my life, we've just had an offer accepted on our first home, which we really love and were so so excited about, the house seems like a bad consolation prize now. I just want a baby, so badly, just a few days ago everything in life was brilliant, I would give anything to go back to that feeling, we were so so happy :cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

faye, hi and welcome. So sorry for your loss. What you are going through is what nobody understands who hasn't been through it, what nobody tells you about. You grieve for your lost baby and also the life you had planned, around the due date and the future. I've been through it twice now, although i know i am lucky as i do have a child. It honestly does get easier in time, you do stop counting down how many weeks you "would have been" although not for a while. But you never forget the baby you lost. The physical pain is awful when miscarrying naturally. That and the bleeding lasted about 2 weeks with me. Your first couple of periods may be uncomfortable as well. They told me to wait a cycle before trying again, i did the first time and got pregnant again after 3 month. Second time i wanted to start trying straight away, my miscarriage was 3 weeks ago so still don't know if i have ovulated yet but i think i have. The support here is fantastic and really helped me through this time. Don't put too much pressure on yourself these next couple of weeks.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies, I hope you are all getting along greatly.... :hugs: to those that need them and have had to move to the next cycle.

FXD!:dust: to those that are in that dreaded TWW!!!

:hi: FAYE, so sorry for your loss, I hope you find some kind of comfort here with us as we all have. I do no think that we can truthfully tell you that tings will get better, but we can tell you that it isn't over! You suffered a loss, so that will always be there, but you will be able to move on in your own time. I hope that you can find a moment to understand that as you may never understand what you have gone through. I know I still don't. But I look forward with my little angel looking down on my moves. I took a week off during my Mc and during that time, I discovered more determination that ever... I hope whichever way you choose to progress, it is successful! : hugs:

BASTE, I too am still in shock hun, I was so very convinced at 10DPO that I was likely PG.... onwards and upwards for me though. I think that you have got the BDg covered so no worries, looks like TWW will be a tedious one.... You will catch that eggy this time FXD! :dust:

EMUM, alot to cover with your temping ICKLE is great! We typically have the same things to say. And it is rather difficult in the beginning when you start temping. As she mentioned, you need those white circles to be gone Hun to see a temp shift and crosshairs. If you are waking between 430 and 6a, then make 6am your regular temp time. If you wake before that, take your temp and insert in the temp adjuster. use the temp that it gives for 6a. That way you can keep your temp time the same and don't put sleep deprived or disregard temp. It will clear those white circles. In the note section, put temp and time you woke just for reference. GL! :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD3, just hoping she eases out soon!!! I start making some preparations for donations and such. I have all my vitamins and items ready to go when the OV time comes. A Christmas BFP and a baby born near DWs birthday.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Bastet and Faye, I hate it when people say it's nature's way too!! I have just been to see my counsellor and she just keeps telling me to let go, have a break for a year, go for massages etc etc. I feel worse after seeing her!


----------



## filipenko32

Ladies, can anyone help me with this, I am 5 or 6 dpo and there is a definite faint line on the 10 miu pregnancy test. When I compare it to a negative one I did before ov the line is def there. Do you think that this is the start of implantation or am i just being silly and it's an evap line? I did one this morning and one just now and it's def there. :wacko:


----------



## Emum

Welcome Faye. Sorry that you are having to join us. Hope you find us a friendly and supportive lot when you are ready to ttc again. The main miscarriage forum on b and b is also great for those first few days support and maybe gets a bit more traffic when you need to talk. But we are all also here for you.

Thanks for the thoughts ickle, filipenko and MrsMM. I just did another OPK a few minutes ago and it is still smiley, and I also have clear Ewcm again in copious quantities. I guess when I checked this morning it was more man juice than lady juice :D. So I don't think I have ovulated yet. Maybe I will get a peak tomorrow and ovulate tomorrow evening? I guess must just be having a long or very concentrated surge? I will see how OH feels tonight. If he is shattered it might be better to leave it until tomorrow morning rather than dtd tonight but not tomorrow if its an either/or situation. Oh why does this have to be so complicated!


----------



## Emum

Pics filipenko? Not sure without seeing it, but 5dpo is very early. Could you bear to wait another couple of days just to see. I don't want to see you break your heart over this when things are so early and there is so little certainty about the result.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins said:


> faye, hi and welcome. So sorry for your loss. What you are going through is what nobody understands who hasn't been through it, what nobody tells you about. You grieve for your lost baby and also the life you had planned, around the due date and the future. I've been through it twice now, although i know i am lucky as i do have a child. It honestly does get easier in time, you do stop counting down how many weeks you "would have been" although not for a while. But you never forget the baby you lost. The physical pain is awful when miscarrying naturally. That and the bleeding lasted about 2 weeks with me. Your first couple of periods may be uncomfortable as well. They told me to wait a cycle before trying again, i did the first time and got pregnant again after 3 month. Second time i wanted to start trying straight away, my miscarriage was 3 weeks ago so still don't know if i have ovulated yet but i think i have. The support here is fantastic and really helped me through this time. Don't put too much pressure on yourself these next couple of weeks.

Really sorry to hear about your loss and thank you for taking the time to write to me, hard not to blame yourself and question if you did anything wrong, I was on the path to IVF in a few months so i will have to see what my doc says, at least I know I can conceive on clomid now (trying to be positive, when everything seems so dark, we had a massive family Christmas planned when we were going to tell everyone) are you using opks or natural fertility signs? xx


----------



## fayewest

MrsMM24 said:


> Hi Ladies, I hope you are all getting along greatly.... :hugs: to those that need them and have had to move to the next cycle.
> 
> FXD!:dust: to those that are in that dreaded TWW!!!
> 
> :hi: FAYE, so sorry for your loss, I hope you find some kind of comfort here with us as we all have. I do no think that we can truthfully tell you that tings will get better, but we can tell you that it isn't over! You suffered a loss, so that will always be there, but you will be able to move on in your own time. I hope that you can find a moment to understand that as you may never understand what you have gone through. I know I still don't. But I look forward with my little angel looking down on my moves. I took a week off during my Mc and during that time, I discovered more determination that ever... I hope whichever way you choose to progress, it is successful! : hugs:
> 
> BASTE, I too am still in shock hun, I was so very convinced at 10DPO that I was likely PG.... onwards and upwards for me though. I think that you have got the BDg covered so no worries, looks like TWW will be a tedious one.... You will catch that eggy this time FXD! :dust:
> 
> EMUM, alot to cover with your temping ICKLE is great! We typically have the same things to say. And it is rather difficult in the beginning when you start temping. As she mentioned, you need those white circles to be gone Hun to see a temp shift and crosshairs. If you are waking between 430 and 6a, then make 6am your regular temp time. If you wake before that, take your temp and insert in the temp adjuster. use the temp that it gives for 6a. That way you can keep your temp time the same and don't put sleep deprived or disregard temp. It will clear those white circles. In the note section, put temp and time you woke just for reference. GL! :dust:
> 
> *AFM...*Not much on this end, CD3, just hoping she eases out soon!!! I start making some preparations for donations and such. I have all my vitamins and items ready to go when the OV time comes. A Christmas BFP and a baby born near DWs birthday.... GL FXD!:dust:

I know logic dictates that there was something wrong with the baby and that this was the best thing but when you fall pregnant after being told you have a less than 5% chance of getting pregnant the whole thing just seems so unlikely again :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Oh man juice, that explains the cm then!! Shows that the CBFM is reliable then aswell as the digi as perhaps you hadn't reached peak when you tested even though you were surging, that explains things!! :thumbup: 



Emum said:


> Welcome Faye. Sorry that you are having to join us. Hope you find us a friendly and supportive lot when you are ready to ttc again. The main miscarriage forum on b and b is also great for those first few days support and maybe gets a bit more traffic when you need to talk. But we are all also here for you.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts ickle, filipenko and MrsMM. I just did another OPK a few minutes ago and it is still smiley, and I also have clear Ewcm again in copious quantities. I guess when I checked this morning it was more man juice than lady juice :D. So I don't think I have ovulated yet. Maybe I will get a peak tomorrow and ovulate tomorrow evening? I guess must just be having a long or very concentrated surge? I will see how OH feels tonight. If he is shattered it might be better to leave it until tomorrow morning rather than dtd tonight but not tomorrow if its an either/or situation. Oh why does this have to be so complicated!


----------



## fayewest

Emum said:


> Welcome Faye. Sorry that you are having to join us. Hope you find us a friendly and supportive lot when you are ready to ttc again. The main miscarriage forum on b and b is also great for those first few days support and maybe gets a bit more traffic when you need to talk. But we are all also here for you.
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts ickle, filipenko and MrsMM. I just did another OPK a few minutes ago and it is still smiley, and I also have clear Ewcm again in copious quantities. I guess when I checked this morning it was more man juice than lady juice :D. So I don't think I have ovulated yet. Maybe I will get a peak tomorrow and ovulate tomorrow evening? I guess must just be having a long or very concentrated surge? I will see how OH feels tonight. If he is shattered it might be better to leave it until tomorrow morning rather than dtd tonight but not tomorrow if its an either/or situation. Oh why does this have to be so complicated!

Thank you xx


----------



## filipenko32

I will try and get something like it off the net, i can't upload pics as I have left both leads and camera at my parents house. I'll see now. Well I will be testing morning noon and night so i'll catch it. Thing is, I'm supposed to go on progesterone and blood thinning injection as soon as i get a bfp so sooner the better. (the treatment is empirical at the mo ie haven't been diagnosed with anything so it's just in case). It could at a push be 6dpo but still too early isn't it. I'll see if i can get a similar pic. 



Emum said:


> Pics filipenko? Not sure without seeing it, but 5dpo is very early. Could you bear to wait another couple of days just to see. I don't want to see you break your heart over this when things are so early and there is so little certainty about the result.


----------



## filipenko32

ok is it attached? The line was ever so slightly lighter (but not too much lighter) than that top one in the picture. Almost like, how can I explain it, a grease mark! But it wasn't a grease mark!
 



Attached Files:







9-13-pregnancy-tests.jpg
File size: 64.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Emum

If you have a maybe dipstick and your doctor is going to prescribe progesterone then I am sure he would do a quantitive blood test. Can you get booked in for tomorrow to check it out? Then you could know for sure and start your progesterone immediately?


----------



## MrsMM24

FAYE, I am sending positivity and hope your way.... at the age of 18, I was told that I wouldn't be able to carry a child to full-term, and that it would be hard in general..... Our daughter is 9 years old as of Oct 27th! It will can happen!


----------



## Emum

Yep me too. We have male and female issues and took 6 years, 1 loss and a failed IVF to conceive DS1 who was the result of copious fertility drugs. DD was a happy accident. DS2 took 2 years to conceive when we were again told due to said fertility issues and advancing age that our only chance was ICSI and even with that our chances were less than 5%. The one we just lost was conceived first month of trying.

So there is always hope. I had PCOS and didn't ovulate at all for years and then only sporadically. I also have a large fibroid attached to endometrium. dh has low motility and high morphology.


----------



## filipenko32

I think i'll do that emum if it's any darker tomorrow. The 25 miu is negative and I did a clearblue digi and that's 'Not pregnant' Boooooooo. I hate the way those words even look on the screen when you want that 1-2 to appear well actually I want 2-3 to appear straight away!! :haha: 
Have you ever seen evap lines like that? As I say the lines are lighter than the pic but it's strange to me how they're suddenly there


----------



## Mrs Miggins

fili, the only time i've seen lines like that are when i was last pregnant. It's so so early, but i so, so so hope you are!


----------



## fayewest

MrsMM24 said:


> FAYE, I am sending positivity and hope your way.... at the age of 18, I was told that I wouldn't be able to carry a child to full-term, and that it would be hard in general..... Our daughter is 9 years old as of Oct 27th! It will can happen!

Thank you, I am trying to be positive, I have an amazing husband, and for that I am very grateful, I just feel like I am failing him, all the fertility issues are mine not his, I just want to get straight back on it when this pain subsides, I need something to focus on. 

I wonder if you are more fertile/not sure how that works, I mean how can you be 'more fertile' straight afterwards, you don't release any more eggs do you?


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs miggins my result is slightly lighter than the top test strip in the picture, did you ever have a result lighter than the top pic? i've never used these tests before.


----------



## fayewest

Emum said:


> Yep me too. We have male and female issues and took 6 years, 1 loss and a failed IVF to conceive DS1 who was the result of copious fertility drugs. DD was a happy accident. DS2 took 2 years to conceive when we were again told due to said fertility issues and advancing age that our only chance was ICSI and even with that our chances were less than 5%. The one we just lost was conceived first month of trying.
> 
> So there is always hope. I had PCOS and didn't ovulate at all for years and then only sporadically. I also have a large fibroid attached to endometrium. dh has low motility and high morphology.

Such positive messages, you are an inspiration, I hope we can do this ;0) xxx


----------



## filipenko32

fayewest said:


> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> FAYE, I am sending positivity and hope your way.... at the age of 18, I was told that I wouldn't be able to carry a child to full-term, and that it would be hard in general..... Our daughter is 9 years old as of Oct 27th! It will can happen!
> 
> Thank you, I am trying to be positive, I have an amazing husband, and for that I am very grateful, I just feel like I am failing him, all the fertility issues are mine not his, I just want to get straight back on it when this pain subsides, I need something to focus on.
> 
> I wonder if you are more fertile/not sure how that works, I mean how can you be 'more fertile' straight afterwards, you don't release any more eggs do you?Click to expand...

Faye, i am just the same as you, the only way i can cope is by getting straight back on the baby bandwagon. I think you are more fertile as your body knows what it has got to do and you can ov even before 1st af in lots of cases, I did. I only had my erpc op 3 weeks ago or something and now i'm waiting for my BFP!! PMA! Please don't blame yourself, i'm sure your hubby loves you for who you are and anyway none of this is your fault at all - keep telling yourself that! Lots of ladies on b&b have had much shorter wait times to pregnancy after a mc. It's almost like your body kickstarts. Also I know a lady on here (who i am VERY jealous of) is 15 weeks with triplets after taking clomid and she'd been trying to conceive for 18 months without the clomid. We can all tell you all the tips to help you get pregnant faster,.. Don't worry, you're moving on up now and making room for the real thing! x x :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

...but Faye ignore my 'yam posts' they're silly and probably make no difference in my quest to conceive twins - they're not based on any medical facts and the other ladies will have much more worthwhile & intelligent 'get pregnant quickly' tips to give to you.


----------



## bastetgrrl

MrsMM - onward and upward is a great attitude! :thumbup: Get those donations in order and you'll be ready to go. I can't believe how long your LP was this cycle. Do you think it's the extra stuff that you are doing/taking?

fili - I'm sorry that you feel worse when you leave from the counselor. 5 DPO is real early but it could be a line so I'm FXD for you. :dust:


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMM24 said:
> 
> 
> FAYE, I am sending positivity and hope your way.... at the age of 18, I was told that I wouldn't be able to carry a child to full-term, and that it would be hard in general..... Our daughter is 9 years old as of Oct 27th! It will can happen!
> 
> Thank you, I am trying to be positive, I have an amazing husband, and for that I am very grateful, I just feel like I am failing him, all the fertility issues are mine not his, I just want to get straight back on it when this pain subsides, I need something to focus on.
> 
> I wonder if you are more fertile/not sure how that works, I mean how can you be 'more fertile' straight afterwards, you don't release any more eggs do you?Click to expand...
> 
> Faye, i am just the same as you, the only way i can cope is by getting straight back on the baby bandwagon. I think you are more fertile as your body knows what it has got to do and you can ov even before 1st af in lots of cases, I did. I only had my erpc op 3 weeks ago or something and now i'm waiting for my BFP!! PMA! Please don't blame yourself, i'm sure your hubby loves you for who you are and anyway none of this is your fault at all - keep telling yourself that! Lots of ladies on b&b have had much shorter wait times to pregnancy after a mc. It's almost like your body kickstarts. Also I know a lady on here (who i am VERY jealous of) is 15 weeks with triplets after taking clomid and she'd been trying to conceive for 18 months without the clomid. We can all tell you all the tips to help you get pregnant faster,.. Don't worry, you're moving on up now and making room for the real thing! x x :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your kind words! My sister has twin boys, they are in the family. I would LOVE twins, it's all done then isn't it, all the sleepless nights and stress, although she is exhausted and hasn't had a proper nights sleep in 6 months.

I would love tips on how to get pregnant faster, I think I will be allowed back on clomid after first normal cycle, I can't wait. I am still in a lot of physical pain going through the miscarriage, I hope it will all finish soon ... I am feeling like it is the right time to start telling people now, I need to get that over and done with xx


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah Faye, it's like ripping off a plaster telling people, best to get it over with! The physical pain's not nice, be kind to yourself, hot choc, hot water bottle, chocs, good film, B&B - what more could you want for tonight? x x


----------



## Emum

I texted everyone who knew (it was only a very small number) when it happened last time, all but one couple which I kept putting off telling. It was then embarrassing for us both when he asked about 4 weeks after I'd lost the baby, how I was feeling and how things were going. My other friends who got the text were great, and all texted straight back saying they would call in a few days, and did follow up with calls and low key plans to meet to offer moral support. To be honest, they couldn't have handled things better in difficult circumstances. Much different to my first miscarriage which was 17 years ago at 17 weeks. So friends, family and colleagues all knew, and people had told others who knew me so I didn't actually know who knew and who didnt, and email and text werent so widely used then so had to tell everyone personally.


----------



## filipenko32

bastetgrrl said:


> MrsMM - onward and upward is a great attitude! :thumbup: Get those donations in order and you'll be ready to go. I can't believe how long your LP was this cycle. Do you think it's the extra stuff that you are doing/taking?
> 
> fili - I'm sorry that you feel worse when you leave from the counselor. 5 DPO is real early but it could be a line so I'm FXD for you. :dust:

Thanks bastet, I only go to try to help myself but she really doesn't understand what it's like plus she told me today that she never wanted children herself! :dohh: How can she begin to understand? She's a nice lady though and tries her best. And the test line seems ridiculously early. I'll do another 7 tests tomorrow


----------



## bastetgrrl

fili - OMG...no wonder! :dohh: She has no freaking clue! Arrggh.


----------



## ickle pand

Filipenko - get yourself another therapist if she's not helping you! Are you paying for her or is it on the NHS? I went to see one a the fertility clinic and she was great. I've been to another before and she was amazing but didn't know as much about what I was going through where as the one at the clinic had a good basic knowledge about treatments and how devastating a loss is when you're LTTTC.


----------



## chistiana

Bastet- Yayyyyyyyy for ov! cd26 is not bad girl....hooray you're in the tww!!!

Filipenko- I want to see the picture...the actual one...get it up there!!!!i dont believe in evap line so GET IT UP THERE...i am so excited for you!!!

Fayewest- i m so sorry hun. I know exactly how you feel...with my 1st mc we'd told EVERYONE and after i had a mmc at 12 weeks i just hated how everyone would look at me. Next mc we had only told a few friends and family but i still hated the silent sad treatment i got. This time round we havent told a soul. It hurts like hell now (psychologically) but believe me it does get better...and you will get there...one day at a time...just one day...since you are mc'ing naturally i dont think you have to wait at all but even if you had had a d&c i d still say dont wait....after 1mc i waited 3 months and ended up mc'ing again..this time round we didnt wait at all and hopefully it's all going to be fine!!Lots of HUgs your way!Ow and when i was 23 i was told i d never have kids...i have a son 17 months old!


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies

Just a really quick one to say hi and that i havent forgotton about you all! Been taking a bit of time off as this month is quite a hard one for me ..... 20th would have been my due date and this is my last cycle on clomid and i dont know whats next!! Its all a bit uncertain, just trying our best as i think im ovulating this week!!!

*Faye*, welcome ... sorry you have had to join us but as you have hopefully found everyone here is very supportive, open and honest! Yep, my advice would be to look after yourself, seriously, its a huge thing for your body to go through, i didnt take enough time off work and i dont think my body thanked me for it!

*Amanda*, 6 dpo, eek!! How are you feeling lady?? No testing early!!

Big hugs to everyone, we need some good news soon xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Ha ha I can't I don't have the tools but i asked my mum and dad to post them for me! Chistiana my lh is rising too, is that a good sign at 5dpo do you think? 



chistiana said:


> Bastet- Yayyyyyyyy for ov! cd26 is not bad girl....hooray you're in the tww!!!
> 
> Filipenko- I want to see the picture...the actual one...get it up there!!!!i dont believe in evap line so GET IT UP THERE...i am so excited for you!!!
> 
> Fayewest- i m so sorry hun. I know exactly how you feel...with my 1st mc we'd told EVERYONE and after i had a mmc at 12 weeks i just hated how everyone would look at me. Next mc we had only told a few friends and family but i still hated the silent sad treatment i got. This time round we havent told a soul. It hurts like hell now (psychologically) but believe me it does get better...and you will get there...one day at a time...just one day...since you are mc'ing naturally i dont think you have to wait at all but even if you had had a d&c i d still say dont wait....after 1mc i waited 3 months and ended up mc'ing again..this time round we didnt wait at all and hopefully it's all going to be fine!!Lots of HUgs your way!Ow and when i was 23 i was told i d never have kids...i have a son 17 months old!


----------



## bastetgrrl

*****WARNING - Venting*****

Okay you know what really pisses me off is reading the news that the Duggar's are expecting baby #20!!! WTF! :hissy: I just want one and these people are going on 20!!! :growlmad:

I'm done now. Sorry. :haha:


----------



## themarshas

bastetgrrl said:


> *****WARNING - Venting*****
> 
> Okay you know what really pisses me off is reading the news that the Duggar's are expecting baby #20!!! WTF! :hissy: I just want one and these people are going on 20!!! :growlmad:
> 
> I'm done now. Sorry. :haha:

I said the same thing when I saw this ealier! Glad I'm not the only one. Ridiculous. and Annoyyyyyinnnngggg.:growlmad:


----------



## fayewest

chistiana said:


> Bastet- Yayyyyyyyy for ov! cd26 is not bad girl....hooray you're in the tww!!!
> 
> Filipenko- I want to see the picture...the actual one...get it up there!!!!i dont believe in evap line so GET IT UP THERE...i am so excited for you!!!
> 
> Fayewest- i m so sorry hun. I know exactly how you feel...with my 1st mc we'd told EVERYONE and after i had a mmc at 12 weeks i just hated how everyone would look at me. Next mc we had only told a few friends and family but i still hated the silent sad treatment i got. This time round we havent told a soul. It hurts like hell now (psychologically) but believe me it does get better...and you will get there...one day at a time...just one day...since you are mc'ing naturally i dont think you have to wait at all but even if you had had a d&c i d still say dont wait....after 1mc i waited 3 months and ended up mc'ing again..this time round we didnt wait at all and hopefully it's all going to be fine!!Lots of HUgs your way!Ow and when i was 23 i was told i d never have kids...i have a son 17 months old!

I have just emailed and texted everyone, better to do that than wait and people put their foot in it in weeks/months and we have to go over it all again. So desperately sad, so scared that I will never be happy again, just last week we had everything in the world to look forward to, now it's all i can do to get up in the morning. Hope you are doing ok, are you pregnant now, sorry if I misunderstood that, how do you find the strength, such respect for you xx


----------



## chistiana

Filiiiiii- yes it's good....lh line shouldnt be getting darker unless hcg is being produced because they are very similar...you are not ov'ing again so i m guessing it's hcg!

Ok i ve lost you there on the Duggars but WTH 20????What are they, rabbits?


----------



## fayewest

Clobo said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just a really quick one to say hi and that i havent forgotton about you all! Been taking a bit of time off as this month is quite a hard one for me ..... 20th would have been my due date and this is my last cycle on clomid and i dont know whats next!! Its all a bit uncertain, just trying our best as i think im ovulating this week!!!
> 
> *Faye*, welcome ... sorry you have had to join us but as you have hopefully found everyone here is very supportive, open and honest! Yep, my advice would be to look after yourself, seriously, its a huge thing for your body to go through, i didnt take enough time off work and i dont think my body thanked me for it!
> 
> *Amanda*, 6 dpo, eek!! How are you feeling lady?? No testing early!!
> 
> Big hugs to everyone, we need some good news soon xxx

I work for myself so its hard, but I am sitting on the sofa, doing what little things I can, and ignoring the phone for a bit. People really dont tell you how painful it all is, literally the most physical and emotional pain I have ever experienced :cry: At least Sex in the City is on tonight. 

I normally take great pleasure in so many things, the smell of a cold morning, the beautiful blue sky at dusk, the taste of delicious cheese, everything seems so bleak, so grey with persistent rain


----------



## filipenko32

chistiana said:


> Filiiiiii- yes it's good....lh line shouldnt be getting darker unless hcg is being produced because they are very similar...you are not ov'ing again so i m guessing it's hcg!
> 
> Ok i ve lost you there on the Duggars but WTH 20????What are they, rabbits?

:yipee: I really want tomorrow to be here so i can test again...actually might just do another one now before bed... Hope I don't dream as much tonight I was relieved to be getting out of bed this morning :wacko:


----------



## chistiana

fayewest said:


> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> I have just emailed and texted everyone, better to do that than wait and people put their foot in it in weeks/months and we have to go over it all again. So desperately sad, so scared that I will never be happy again, just last week we had everything in the world to look forward to, now it's all i can do to get up in the morning. Hope you are doing ok, are you pregnant now, sorry if I misunderstood that, how do you find the strength, such respect for you xx
> 
> You will be happy again..i promise...and you will get your baby...i couldnt even walk after my mmc..i would drag my feel it the street, cry myself to sleep...i thought I would never be happy again..but you will find the strength to get up and fight for it because you want this...this is what drives me...after my 2nd mc i said NEVER AGAIN...but i m pregnant now because i just can't give up on my dream...ttc made my recovery easier the 2nd time round...it just made me feel i was trying again..i m not saying you have to try straight away, after my 1st mc i coudnt even imagine trying again..but it got easier day by day until i stopped counting the days. PLease pm me anytime you need to talk..my heart goes out to you:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## chistiana

FIli- :test::test::test::test::test: (i am not a good support to poas addict!)


----------



## filipenko32

Chistiana you're feeding my addiction!! I'm going to report you to poas anonymous!


----------



## kmp

Hello everyone, I'm back! I was on this site a lot in the summer and on this thread a lot after my very early mc at the end of Aug. Then I went back to work and lost track of going on the site (I'm a school psychologist so I have summers off). Anyway I had one full cycle after the mc and at 14 dpo I just got my BFP yesterday!! I am soo excited and I am happy my dr. appt. is Monday as I am more nervous this time around. I just wanted to spread some bfp dust and hope as I know it can be difficult at times. fxd for bfp's and sticky beans!!!


----------



## kmp

Hello everyone, I'm back! I was on this site a lot in the summer and on this thread a lot after my very early mc at the end of Aug. Then I went back to work and lost track of going on the site (I'm a school psychologist so I have summers off). Anyway I had one full cycle after the mc and at 14 dpo I just got my BFP yesterday!! I am soo excited and I am happy my dr. appt. is Monday as I am more nervous this time around. I just wanted to spread some bfp dust and hope as I know it can be difficult at times. fxd for bfp's and sticky beans!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle, thanks for your comments about the counsellor. Yes she is NHS, I think i must have paid over £100K at least in tax and NI and the nhs gives me a dud counsellor, totally inappropriate. I went to the docs and asked for someone more specialised so he's referring me again. Glad the fs one helped you though, she sounds much more appropriate!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> I'll do another 7 tests tomorrow

:rofl:

Fili, the first couple of tests I did were like that. They were done at about 8 or 9 dpo though, they were Superdrug ones. I thought it was an evap line, spent about 4 days driving myself nuts. I took it at about 4pm, and was convinced if I did another the following morning it would come up beautifully dark. I didn't, but a FRER one 4 days later was more conclusive. I think the Superdrug ones are 10 miu, unless I am mistaken. Anyway, I spent 3 days tearing my hair out googling "Faint lines on Superdrug tests"


----------



## bastetgrrl

themarshas - it's freaking sick! WTH these people are populating the earth for everyone I guess.

chistiana - the Duggar's are a family that has a tv show in American called 19 Kids and Counting. https://www.cnn.com/2011/11/08/show...xpecting-20th-child-ppl/index.html?hpt=hp_bn7 

fili - I love....Sex and the City!! 

They have to be falling out of there by now...


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations kmp!! :yipee: :headspin: :yipee: :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

kmp said:


> Hello everyone, I'm back! I was on this site a lot in the summer and on this thread a lot after my very early mc at the end of Aug. Then I went back to work and lost track of going on the site (I'm a school psychologist so I have summers off). Anyway I had one full cycle after the mc and at 14 dpo I just got my BFP yesterday!! I am soo excited and I am happy my dr. appt. is Monday as I am more nervous this time around. I just wanted to spread some bfp dust and hope as I know it can be difficult at times. fxd for bfp's and sticky beans!!!

Hey, fantastic! Congratulations and thank you for bringing us some good cheer!:hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

Congrats kmp! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

bastetgrrl said:


> themarshas - it's freaking sick! WTH these people are populating the earth for everyone I guess.
> 
> chistiana - the Duggar's are a family that has a tv show in American called 19 Kids and Counting. https://www.cnn.com/2011/11/08/show...xpecting-20th-child-ppl/index.html?hpt=hp_bn7
> 
> fili - I love....Sex and the City!!
> 
> They have to be falling out of there by now...

bastet, i think you mean faye when you talk about Sex and the City, I could never get into that!! Must be the only girl not to like it so much!


----------



## chistiana

Hahahahaha i m sorry Fili...i m a poas addict myself...cant help it!!!

Kmp-Congratulations!!!! A happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## chistiana

So what will the show be called now.."20 and counting?"


----------



## themarshas

chistiana said:


> So what will the show be called now.."20 and counting?"

It was 17 kids and counting when the show began haha


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> I'll do another 7 tests tomorrow
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Fili, the first couple of tests I did were like that. They were done at about 8 or 9 dpo though, they were Superdrug ones. I thought it was an evap line, spent about 4 days driving myself nuts. I took it at about 4pm, and was convinced if I did another the following morning it would come up beautifully dark. I didn't, but a FRER one 4 days later was more conclusive. I think the Superdrug ones are 10 miu, unless I am mistaken. Anyway, I spent 3 days tearing my hair out googling "Faint lines on Superdrug tests"Click to expand...

Thanks mrsmig that's really exciting. I might get some frer and superdrug ones tomorrow but then again that kind of defeats the object of ic's but since i've got a question mark over this so soon, maybe i should try to confirm.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

chistiana said:


> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> I have just emailed and texted everyone, better to do that than wait and people put their foot in it in weeks/months and we have to go over it all again. So desperately sad, so scared that I will never be happy again, just last week we had everything in the world to look forward to, now it's all i can do to get up in the morning. Hope you are doing ok, are you pregnant now, sorry if I misunderstood that, how do you find the strength, such respect for you xx
> 
> You will be happy again..i promise...and you will get your baby...i couldnt even walk after my mmc..i would drag my feel it the street, cry myself to sleep...i thought I would never be happy again..but you will find the strength to get up and fight for it because you want this...this is what drives me...after my 2nd mc i said NEVER AGAIN...but i m pregnant now because i just can't give up on my dream...ttc made my recovery easier the 2nd time round...it just made me feel i was trying again..i m not saying you have to try straight away, after my 1st mc i coudnt even imagine trying again..but it got easier day by day until i stopped counting the days. PLease pm me anytime you need to talk..my heart goes out to you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Christiana, I echo that, trying again straight away has really helped me through my second loss as well. People have all sorts of reasons or opinions why you should wait, but all you can do is what is right for you.Click to expand...


----------



## fayewest

chistiana said:


> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chistiana said:
> 
> 
> I have just emailed and texted everyone, better to do that than wait and people put their foot in it in weeks/months and we have to go over it all again. So desperately sad, so scared that I will never be happy again, just last week we had everything in the world to look forward to, now it's all i can do to get up in the morning. Hope you are doing ok, are you pregnant now, sorry if I misunderstood that, how do you find the strength, such respect for you xx
> 
> You will be happy again..i promise...and you will get your baby...i couldnt even walk after my mmc..i would drag my feel it the street, cry myself to sleep...i thought I would never be happy again..but you will find the strength to get up and fight for it because you want this...this is what drives me...after my 2nd mc i said NEVER AGAIN...but i m pregnant now because i just can't give up on my dream...ttc made my recovery easier the 2nd time round...it just made me feel i was trying again..i m not saying you have to try straight away, after my 1st mc i coudnt even imagine trying again..but it got easier day by day until i stopped counting the days. PLease pm me anytime you need to talk..my heart goes out to you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so so much, really really pleased about your pregnancy, how far along are you? we don't want to wait, I just want to be pregnant again. xxClick to expand...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wonder how Pink is bearing up today. She must have posted earlier but been checking posts on my 1920's phone from work and have probably missed some.


----------



## chistiana

Faye- Thanks, i am 8w3d today and everything is running smoothly (touch wood!). I know it might seem crazy right now but you might get pg sooner than you expect it...i never got an af..ov'ed cd 31 from my mc. Nobody can guarantee me that it's going to be ok this time round but i prefer hoping than not!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Wonder how Pink is bearing up today. She must have posted earlier but been checking posts on my 1920's phone from work and have probably missed some.

Pink was upset yesterday but she felt better this afternoon. Hope you're ok Pink! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Wonder how Pink is bearing up today. She must have posted earlier but been checking posts on my 1920's phone from work and have probably missed some.
> 
> Pink was upset yesterday but she felt better this afternoon. Hope you're ok Pink! :hugs:Click to expand...

/\ /\ /\ /\ /\ *What Fili said* /\ /\ /\ /\ /\


----------



## bastetgrrl

Sorry Fili! :blush: I've a sucker for shows like that. My new fav show is Vampire Diaries!! 

:haha: Love it themarshas!! "It was 17 kids and counting when the show began" :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Filipenko - so glad your doc is sending you someone else. KMFX'd for your test tomorrow :)

KMP - Congratulations!! H&H 9 months to you :) Keep us posted with the beany's progress.

Clobo - I was wondering where you went. I'm ok, not feeling very positive about this cycle because my temps are so low and our timing was crap, plus I've got the swollen post ov ovaries at the mo. I'm going to try soy and EPO next month though instead of agnus castus so I'm hoping that helps give me a stronger ov. Just researching the different dosages and days to take it in the meantime :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

good luck for next month ickle.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

pinksmarties said:


> Emum - I don't know about the CBFM but it sound like you might have ov'd from your physical changes you have noted. I am going to buy the CBFM for next month. It looks like you bd'd lots so hope fully as fili said you should be covered.:thumbup:
> 
> Fili - Can't help you with the dreams as I rarely remember my dreams although when I was pg I did seem to get more vivid dreams that I did remember so you never know!!
> 
> Mrsmiggins - I was lulling myself into thinking I was 'cool' with it all this month when I obviously wasn't. I don't think the OH realised why I was crying last night. Maybe he thinks I was distraught at missing his prowess!! :haha:
> Since going bck to work and having to put on front with my patients I think I haven't allowed myself to get upset about the mc and last night brought it all back to what I was missing.
> 
> Anyway, Like you MrsM the 'pressure' is off so to speak. I really hope both of us have made it this month but if not we have proprer starting point after AF.
> I am little brighter, like I said before I am not a morning person!
> 
> Fili - thanks so much for the 'chin up'. Woo for you, things are sounding good!! So exciting everythinig is crossed for you. When do you think you might a super +ve test?:flower:
> 
> Hi ickle hope you are well!
> 
> Forgot to tell you I bought Taking Charge of Your Fertility: The Definitive Guide to Natural Birth Control and Pregnancy Achievement - Toni Weshler. It is weighty tome but look great.
> 
> Thankyou ladies this site has been a godsend

Just caught up with this! Pink, glad you feel a bit brighter. And you are probably right, it still is really early days after the mc and emotions come when you sort of think you have got a handle on them, especially when you are back to work and having to act like everything is normal when the bottom has just fallen out of your world. I really hope we get pregnant again soon but like you say, if this month its not to be then at least we can start off new next month after AF knowing exactly where we are. Hope you have felt ok today.x


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies, hope you're all well., I'm an early bird this morning, Well last night I really didn't want to go to sleep because of all the vivid dreaming but lo and behold I didn't have one dream!! And look what my ticker says, on the day I don't. Have retested this morning and still getting those extremely faint lines on the hpt but LH is darker. as dark as yesterday Going to try not get my hopes up too much these coming days. I'll be cautiously optimisitc rather than wildly excited and i'm even going to cut test strips down to 3 a day. :saywhat: 
How is everyone?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

morning Fil. Hey thats a good sign about the vivid dreams though, its only a day out! I would say cautiously excited is the way to go? Anyway you've got me at it last night. No bd last night, all my ov strips came negative. I gave oh a massage instead, to keep him sweet! However i couldn't resist doing a hpt this morning myself. Well at 3dpo, when i didn't even dtd at the right time, its bound to be positive, right??


----------



## Emum

I think I might have confused my CBFM as I thought. Today it was high still and the OPK was back to negative. When I looked at the strip, LH line was high and oestrogen line was barely visible. I had ovulation pains last night and temp up today


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum said:


> I think I might have confused my CBFM as I thought. Today it was high still and the OPK was back to negative. When I looked at the strip, LH line was high and oestrogen line was barely visible. I had ovulation pains last night and temp up today

Ooh so you could still be in with a chance this month then?


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> I think I might have confused my CBFM as I thought. Today it was high still and the OPK was back to negative. When I looked at the strip, LH line was high and oestrogen line was barely visible. I had ovulation pains last night and temp up today
> 
> Ooh so you could still be in with a chance this month then?Click to expand...

I hope so! I'm only CD13 today so I wasn't assuming I was out of the running for the month anyway.

We dtd Friday, Sunday and Monday. Not last night unfortunately but OH is off today so am hoping to go again today. If the pain last night was egg releasing, we should still be in with a chance until end of today. OPK was positive Monday and Tuesday.

If no luck this month I will reboot the CBFM and use it properly for a couple of months. For the sake of the price of a box of sticks (about £15) it's just not worth possibly missing a chance.


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - buy the sticks off ebay or amazon. I get mine for about £7. I think rebooting it would be a good idea, just so you know for certain that it's working as it should be. Hopefully you won't need it though :)

AFM - had a bad start to the morning. A guy ran up the back of my car on my way to work. I crossed one carriage way and was stopped in the middle of a dual carriageway waiting for a gap in the traffic but he thought I'd gone straight across and just hit the back of my car. My back, neck and shoulder are a bit achy but I think I'm ok. My work mates are telling me to go to hospital and get checked out but I don't want to in case they want to x-ray me :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow lots to catch up on!!

KMP - Congratulations!! Wonderful new to give us all hope. Have a fantastic 9 months. :happydance:

Fili - you might have so tired from the previous nights lack of sleep due to dreaming that you were just catching up last night. Being cautiously optimistic if the way to go, how are you managing the withdrawal symptoms from only testing 3 times?:haha:

Ickle - :hugs: good luck for next month. I started using epo last week (stopped monday as think ov'd sunday) as was taking 2000mg. If you get any more info can you let me know. I also take 200mg Coenzq10 (oh gets 100mg) as that is supposed to help with energy production in egg/sperm especially for the less younger (!!) people ttc. 

emum - as MrsM said you still might have today to still be in with a chance but as I said before I think regardless you seem pretty well covered bding from before - fingers crossed!

MrsMiggins - Hope you are well today. Are you testing? I keep rereading the posts and I am confused as to if you said you might test but you are only 3dpo?

Faye - welcome, sorry that you have to join us but everyone here are great, very supportive. I was in the miscarriage forum immediately after my mc and found everyone there very supportive also.:hugs:

Clobo - :hugs: I can only imagine how difficult this month is for you, I won't have to face that till May. Good luck for ov-ing this week and fingers crossed!

AFM - feeling much better today. Temp much higher today and lots of night sweats again last night. :wacko: 

I have been inputting my temps into FF but it still hasn't said that I ov'd (no crosshairs). Fair enough it isn't a proper cycle but I have had at least 3 temp rises but maybe it doesn't have enough info.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - omg -hope you are okay. Maybe the dr's can just assess you and mention that you do not want xray just in case. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you're ok and not in too much shock ickle, you poor thing!! :hugs: :hugs: Stupid men drivers!! :growlmad: Men are only needed for one thing :sex: and :baby: making not for bumping into lovely girlies who have got enough to worry about!


----------



## filipenko32

Pink - I couldn't stick to 3 :nope: i started to feel dizzy and get the shakes :lol: I have done 6 ic's today and I went out to get what mrsmig used but could only find the clearblue blue cross line test thingies. BUT I have a faint blue line on this, it is very faint though, but there. :shrug: I am also feeling very very 'heavy' abdominally with lower backache. My bb's are also very heavy and swollen and slightly tender at night. Irritable too. Really I just feel like my period is about to come on! :af: :af: Really hoping for no sign of af but i really do feel like it's about to start. Also I am absolutely starving hungry all the time, you know like you get before af? Had a stop at maccy d's this morning for a very salty/unhealthy but very delicious mc breakfast muffin on top of my cereal, yogurt and cup of tea. Anyone think i've still got hope?


----------



## filipenko32

High temps are a great sign pink!! Getting excited for you!! :thumbup:



pinksmarties said:


> Wow lots to catch up on!!
> 
> KMP - Congratulations!! Wonderful new to give us all hope. Have a fantastic 9 months. :happydance:
> 
> Fili - you might have so tired from the previous nights lack of sleep due to dreaming that you were just catching up last night. Being cautiously optimistic if the way to go, how are you managing the withdrawal symptoms from only testing 3 times?:haha:
> 
> Ickle - :hugs: good luck for next month. I started using epo last week (stopped monday as think ov'd sunday) as was taking 2000mg. If you get any more info can you let me know. I also take 200mg Coenzq10 (oh gets 100mg) as that is supposed to help with energy production in egg/sperm especially for the less younger (!!) people ttc.
> 
> emum - as MrsM said you still might have today to still be in with a chance but as I said before I think regardless you seem pretty well covered bding from before - fingers crossed!
> 
> MrsMiggins - Hope you are well today. Are you testing? I keep rereading the posts and I am confused as to if you said you might test but you are only 3dpo?
> 
> Faye - welcome, sorry that you have to join us but everyone here are great, very supportive. I was in the miscarriage forum immediately after my mc and found everyone there very supportive also.:hugs:
> 
> Clobo - :hugs: I can only imagine how difficult this month is for you, I won't have to face that till May. Good luck for ov-ing this week and fingers crossed!
> 
> AFM - feeling much better today. Temp much higher today and lots of night sweats again last night. :wacko:
> 
> I have been inputting my temps into FF but it still hasn't said that I ov'd (no crosshairs). Fair enough it isn't a proper cycle but I have had at least 3 temp rises but maybe it doesn't have enough info.


----------



## filipenko32

How you doing Faye? Hope you're feeling better physically if not emotionally x x :hugs:


----------



## bastetgrrl

fili - FXD :dust:

Amanda - so sorry to hear about the accident this morning. Def go to the hospital and get checked out! 

AFM - FF changed my O date again (second time). Let's hope there are no more changes...


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - did you go to A&E? Hope you are feeling better. Men "shakes fist"!!

Fili - only 6!!:haha: It is all looking really positive, this is your 6th dpo is it? I know you have mentioned it earlier. I had to recheck my calendar to think about what I was experiencing before I found out I was pg. I had all the normal pmt signs about 1 weeks before I was due AF (so estimating my cycle in August that it all began around 7dpo). The only thing I didn't have in the run up was sore boobs. I kept squeezing them to see if they were sore! I was more tired than usual, some cramps and backache as for other signs as I didn't expect to be pg I wasn't that aware. I didn't do hpt till I was 1 week late.

High temps after ov are normal though? Going by Sundays opk I am only max 3dpo

hi bastetgrrl - I am just watching Vampire Diaries season 2 just now as I missed some of them when on TV, so I haven't watches series 3 yet so no spoilers lol!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> Pink - I couldn't stick to 3 :nope: i started to feel dizzy and get the shakes :lol: I have done 6 ic's today and I went out to get what mrsmig used but could only find the clearblue blue cross line test thingies. BUT I have a faint blue line on this, it is very faint though, but there. :shrug: I am also feeling very very 'heavy' abdominally with lower backache. My bb's are also very heavy and swollen and slightly tender at night. Irritable too. Really I just feel like my period is about to come on! :af: :af: Really hoping for no sign of af but i really do feel like it's about to start. Also I am absolutely starving hungry all the time, you know like you get before af? Had a stop at maccy d's this morning for a very salty/unhealthy but very delicious mc breakfast muffin on top of my cereal, yogurt and cup of tea. Anyone think i've still got hope?

Fil, I always feel like AF is due when I am pregnant, for me it is the most reliable sign! I am feeling excited for you.......


----------



## bastetgrrl

Pink - no worries :haha: I won't spoil it for you. I just love that show. They have some great writters!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> morning Fil. Hey thats a good sign about the vivid dreams though, its only a day out! I would say cautiously excited is the way to go? Anyway you've got me at it last night. No bd last night, all my ov strips came negative. I gave oh a massage instead, to keep him sweet! However i couldn't resist doing a hpt this morning myself. Well at 3dpo, when i didn't even dtd at the right time, its bound to be positive, right??

Yeah of course positive!! You should be hpt testing from 1dpo IMHO mrs migg!!tut tut :winkwink:


----------



## ickle pand

I didn't go to A&E. I just feel like I've pulled something in my back. We have a minor injuries and illnesses clinic attached to the health centre at home (I work in Aberdeen which is about 35 miles away from where I live) so I'm going to go there when I home from work and if they think it's necessary then they can send me to the hospital.

Thanks for all the well wishes :) The man was driving his wifes Touareg so I'm sure she's going to give him into enough trouble when he gets home lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrsmig!! I hope so! :yipee: cautiously excited, like it! 

....i've just eaten 3 fruit and nut bars THREE! def got the pre af munchies...


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> I didn't go to A&E. I just feel like I've pulled something in my back. We have a minor injuries and illnesses clinic attached to the health centre at home (I work in Aberdeen which is about 35 miles away from where I live) so I'm going to go there when I home from work and if they think it's necessary then they can send me to the hospital.
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes :) The man was driving his wifes Touareg so I'm sure she's going to give him into enough trouble when he gets home lol!

 :haha:

That's a good idea ickle. Really hope you've not done anything serious. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - Is that the Montrose one? Hopefully its just a strain from the jolt, its a bummer that you can't take ibuprofen either (just in case).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, sorry to hear about your awful morning, and I hope you feel better soon. 

Pink, hi! Yes, I did do a test this morning, obviously it was negative. However.. I have been getting really weird heartburny type indigestion sort of contraction things this morning and last night. I have only ever had those before, and that was the last time I was pregnant. I am going to stop thinking this way now, as I am fairly sure I can't be pregnant. Fairly sure......:shrug:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> morning Fil. Hey thats a good sign about the vivid dreams though, its only a day out! I would say cautiously excited is the way to go? Anyway you've got me at it last night. No bd last night, all my ov strips came negative. I gave oh a massage instead, to keep him sweet! However i couldn't resist doing a hpt this morning myself. Well at 3dpo, when i didn't even dtd at the right time, its bound to be positive, right??
> 
> Yeah of course positive!! You should be hpt testing from 1dpo IMHO mrs migg!!tut tut :winkwink:Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's the one Pink Smarties. Are you from around there too? I'm on anti-inflammatories already so hopefully they're helping it.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> morning Fil. Hey thats a good sign about the vivid dreams though, its only a day out! I would say cautiously excited is the way to go? Anyway you've got me at it last night. No bd last night, all my ov strips came negative. I gave oh a massage instead, to keep him sweet! However i couldn't resist doing a hpt this morning myself. Well at 3dpo, when i didn't even dtd at the right time, its bound to be positive, right??
> 
> Yeah of course positive!! You should be hpt testing from 1dpo IMHO mrs migg!!tut tut :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

haha, mrsmig i think that you should be cautiously excited now since that's a symptom unique to your pregnancies??


----------



## pinksmarties

MrsMiggis - I have everything crossed for you!! :thumbup: I had really bad night sweats last night which I very occasionally had at ov/AF time before but it was full on for 2-3 weeks when I was very early pg. I am not going to test atm, I am just going to remain hopeful in my head as I don't think I'd be okay keep seeing bfn.

I thought though that the hcg doesn't show up until implantation at around 6-7 dpo?


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle pand said:


> Yeah that's the one Pink Smarties. Are you from around there too? I'm on anti-inflammatories already so hopefully they're helping it.

I live across in Fife but work in Dundee. The anti-inflams should help with that if it is a strain/pulled muscle.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh dear, because I am on 'sick leave' for the 1st time in 9 years without ever having a day off work (due to the mc's), my Dh (who works from home) has given me articles to write for his business to 'take my mind off things'. I cannot tell you how boring these articles are :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: They're all about sport and I have to write them from scratch. Well he went out an hour ago to several meetings in central London. [Quick time calculation: 40 mins round trip Tube ride, 3 hours meetings. Looking at 6pm ish for DH return :yipee:] "Buy darling, good luck with the meetings. Yes I'll write those articles for you. Bye." Kiss kiss. Door shuts. ON WITH the history documentaries on Sky / any good romantic movies / weepies (love those docs sorry bit geekish) and sign on to B&B for much more interresting banter!!! Now those kinds of things leave me feeling much less depressed. When he comes back I will be typing furiously and pretending I have worked all afternoon! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :amartass:


----------



## filipenko32

Who thinks I can get the work done under time pressure before DH gets home!! ??


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and I forgot... a bit of checking out Enriche Inglasias and wathcing his muscles I mean music vids does wonders for the old depression too!!


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Who thinks I can get the work done under time pressure before DH gets home!! ??

Me! I am the same. Its my day off today So I will be polishes/hoovered/washup/wash clothes/remade the sweaty bed/tidied compter room etc all the the last hour and a half before OH gets home at 6!!:haha: 

No I haven't beed watching Vap Diaries inbetween B&B, eating 3 timeouts and ebaying for CBFM!!:blush:


----------



## ickle pand

Cool Pink Smarties. I've got quite a few friends in Glenrothes and Kirkcaldy so we're down there quite a lot :)


----------



## filipenko32

On a serious note, another definite side effect of these mc's is my complete inability to concentrate on things for very long when I used to be able to concentrate for hours and hours. Oh well I think it will all alleviate when i'm successfully pregnant and i can get back to normal. Hope so! Anyone else found that?


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Who thinks I can get the work done under time pressure before DH gets home!! ??
> 
> Me! I am the same. Its my day off today So I will be polishes/hoovered/washup/wash clothes/remade the sweaty bed/tidied compter room etc all the the last hour and a half before OH gets home at 6!!:haha:
> 
> No I haven't beed watching Vap Diaries inbetween B&B, eating 3 timeouts and ebaying for CBFM!!:blush:Click to expand...

Haha :iron: :dishes: :hangwashing: :laundry: :cake: :iron: "Oh yes, I have been working all day, dear. I'm flat out exhausted. I think I may possibly be maybe too tired to baby dance tonight :sleep: will you make dinner?" :rofl: 

Yay! Join the CBFM gang. Love Timeouts. Might text DH to get me one on the way home (along with some more tests). A well deserved treat for working so hard I think!


----------



## ickle pand

I can concentrate on BnB but that's about it lol!


----------



## bastetgrrl

filipenko32 said:


> On a serious note, another definite side effect of these mc's is my complete inability to concentrate on things for very long when I used to be able to concentrate for hours and hours. Oh well I think it will all alleviate when i'm successfully pregnant and i can get back to normal. Hope so! Anyone else found that?

I agree and I'm completely forgetful which is SO not me. I always remember everything. :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

My concentration beginning to get back to normal-ish. I was really forgetful to the point even the OH noticed! I remember having a conversation about how someone was getting to a conference and All I could say was ' are you going by..........ummm..... the metal thing with 4 wheels' !! :huh: WTH!! I couldn't even remember car. I usually know where everything is in the house is but then I was useless.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah, hope we're not permanently affected or we'll forget where we put our babies when they get here!


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> How you doing Faye? Hope you're feeling better physically if not emotionally x x :hugs:

I have opened the curtains today and feeling more 'real' if that makes sense, had a bit of set back today due to my 'best friend'. Its a long old story but basically we fell out a few months back and hadnt talked, I emailed her yesterday to tell her everything that had happened, and she wasnt anywhere near as supportive as she should be. I would drop anything to be with one of my friends esp my best friend if they needed me. Hell even my PT showed up yesterday to see how I was doing, I guess times like this show you who/whats important. It's strange I switch between feeling awful and feeling normal/ignoring it. Going to start temping tomorrow, I hope I finish all the physical stuff before I ovulate. xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

fayewest -you will get there one day at a time. I switched from feeling sad one minute to ignoring the next. Sometimes its the only way to get through the day. Don't feel that it is wrong to have an okay or even a good moment, it doesn't mean you don't care. Things move on and get better but you never forget. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

fayewest said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> How you doing Faye? Hope you're feeling better physically if not emotionally x x :hugs:
> 
> I have opened the curtains today and feeling more 'real' if that makes sense, had a bit of set back today due to my 'best friend'. Its a long old story but basically we fell out a few months back and hadnt talked, I emailed her yesterday to tell her everything that had happened, and she wasnt anywhere near as supportive as she should be. I would drop anything to be with one of my friends esp my best friend if they needed me. Hell even my PT showed up yesterday to see how I was doing, I guess times like this show you who/whats important. It's strange I switch between feeling awful and feeling normal/ignoring it. Going to start temping tomorrow, I hope I finish all the physical stuff before I ovulate. xxxClick to expand...

Well you don't need friends like that do you! The way you're feeling now is completely normal, if you're have stages of feeling normal already you're doing really well! Just be very very kind to yourself and we're all here for you! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye, people do suprise and disappoint you. One of my oldest and closest friends did the same to me first mc i had. Last time i didn't even bother to tell her i was pregnant. However i've discovered that other people have been more supportive than i would have expected and have pleasantly suprised me. And i'm loving the procrastinating and lack of concentration stories. The effect it has had on me is a lack of energy, i don't have any motivation. My oh was made redundant a while ago and is still out of work. I work 2 days a week and the rest of the time take dd to play dates, activities etc. Now oh has taken over all the cooking and housework, which sounds great but i hate it. I feel useless and confused as to what my role is. But i can't be arsed. Only with my daughter. Mind you i'm in the kitchen right now, "cooking her tea."


----------



## ickle pand

I'm totally confused! I was messing about with my chart and added back in a temp that I'd discarded on CD20 and it moved my ov from CD17 to CD15 and moved the coverline down so that the temps don't look nearly as bad as they did. 

Do I keep it keep the temp in or do I discard it again? I discarded it in the first place because it was quite low and I had a blocked nose and thought I might have been mouth breathing but wasn't sure. But now it almost exactly follows the pattern of a previous cycle. Help!


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins said:


> Faye, people do suprise and disappoint you. One of my oldest and closest friends did the same to me first mc i had. Last time i didn't even bother to tell her i was pregnant. However i've discovered that other people have been more supportive than i would have expected and have pleasantly suprised me. And i'm loving the procrastinating and lack of concentration stories. The effect it has had on me is a lack of energy, i don't have any motivation. My oh was made redundant a while ago and is still out of work. I work 2 days a week and the rest of the time take dd to play dates, activities etc. Now oh has taken over all the cooking and housework, which sounds great but i hate it. I feel useless and confused as to what my role is. But i can't be arsed. Only with my daughter. Mind you i'm in the kitchen right now, "cooking her tea."

I hope it doesnt kill my motivation, I will be in deep sh&t if it does, although I have done nothing all week so far, I had better get cracking next week. I would LOVE my husband to take over the cleaning, LOVE it, the cooking we share, my role at the moment is just sitting on the sofa.

I just thought that with a real friendship any petty squabbles are put aside when something important happens and the support is there immediately, it's kind of put the nail in that coffin of friendship now, I always thought we were on our last legs anyway, such a shame we have been friends all our lives, but when someone demands so much of you and then can not offer the same in return, then it's no friendship at all really anyway.

Finally just told my Mum, for some reason that was harder than anyone else, she is on her way round xx


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> How you doing Faye? Hope you're feeling better physically if not emotionally x x :hugs:
> 
> I have opened the curtains today and feeling more 'real' if that makes sense, had a bit of set back today due to my 'best friend'. Its a long old story but basically we fell out a few months back and hadnt talked, I emailed her yesterday to tell her everything that had happened, and she wasnt anywhere near as supportive as she should be. I would drop anything to be with one of my friends esp my best friend if they needed me. Hell even my PT showed up yesterday to see how I was doing, I guess times like this show you who/whats important. It's strange I switch between feeling awful and feeling normal/ignoring it. Going to start temping tomorrow, I hope I finish all the physical stuff before I ovulate. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Well you don't need friends like that do you! The way you're feeling now is completely normal, if you're have stages of feeling normal already you're doing really well! Just be very very kind to yourself and we're all here for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, am feeling raw and a little sick today, I juat can't wait to get over he physical side of things, it hurts so much, and is such a constant reminder all day ;0( xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

it is a shame Faye. And one day she will probably realise. She possibly doesn't know how to react or respond to you, but that doesn't help you, as you need her support now. Turn to people who are more emotionally equipped to support you. Hope it goes ok with your mum. I found telling my parents incredibly hard as well, just awful isn't it.x


----------



## MrsMM24

FAYE, I am happy that you are feeling a little different in a positive direction today. If you take a minute to read my journal, I get into more detail, but , TTC straight after, was what helped DW and I get through our loss.... GL FXD! :hugs:

BASTE, I definitely know the extra vitamins have helped lengthen my LP.... check on my journal entry yesterday.... Anyway, I HAD to respond to this, VAMPIRE DIARIES is DW and I's most guilty pleasure! :haha:

CLOBO, :wave: happy to see you stop in. Miss you Hun! :hugs:

KMP :happydance: CONGRATS :bfp: wishing you a H&H 9 months Hun!

ICKLE, sorry about the accident. I totally responded to your post on another thread, which I said keep that temp. You can always fiddle with it later, but I don't think that stuffed nose was too damaging.... :dust:

*AFM...*Not much on this end, CD4, By the evening yesterday spotting was all that I was doing and this morning, it is an even lighter spot so, she is on her way out! Already sent out requests for donations to be sent and so now, I just temp, chart, and wait.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Faye, people do suprise and disappoint you. One of my oldest and closest friends did the same to me first mc i had. Last time i didn't even bother to tell her i was pregnant. However i've discovered that other people have been more supportive than i would have expected and have pleasantly suprised me. And i'm loving the procrastinating and lack of concentration stories. The effect it has had on me is a lack of energy, i don't have any motivation. My oh was made redundant a while ago and is still out of work. I work 2 days a week and the rest of the time take dd to play dates, activities etc. Now oh has taken over all the cooking and housework, which sounds great but i hate it. I feel useless and confused as to what my role is. But i can't be arsed. Only with my daughter. Mind you i'm in the kitchen right now, "cooking her tea."

I totally get what you're saying. I feel like my role / purpose in life is all over the place! my dh even had to do grovery shopping in first 2 weeks after my 2nd mc as I couldn't even leave the house!! And this is so not like me. The mc's have really changed me for the moment, but we WILL all get back to normal sooner than we realise although it doesn't seem like that right now.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck with your mum Faye. I hope she is supportive of you and helps you. My mum pretends nothing has happened!! It's hilarious. She's such a lovely mum but can't deal with 'trauma' and is totally 'protected' by my dad. When i mention anything to do with my mc's she starts talking about how her tomatoes are ripening and they're going to have them with their lunch. "Well at least something's grown properly then..." I say. "Here's your dad" is how that kind of conversation ends. My dad on the other hand is SUPER supportive as is my hubby. My sister is a bit like my mum. My friends are lovely but in no way understand. So 2 men and b&b are my support network!


----------



## bastetgrrl

Amanda - wow what a difference in your chart! If it was me I'd would probably keep the temp on there.

MrsMM - your TTC list sounds like a great plan! I've been drinking pomegranate juice (100% pure) to help with my lining just in case clomid messes with it. I also drink hot green tea at night. COME ON Christmas BFP!! :dust:


----------



## Clobo

Hi

*Faye*, i totally know what you mean, i bled for 6 weeks with my mc and all i wanted was for it to be over .... you will get back to normal i promise and you are right to tell your mum, she will look after you :hugs:

*MrsMM*, Nooooooo the witch got you, evil biatch, let me at her :grr:

*Amanda*, hmmmm thats wierd with your temps, i guess though that either way it doesnt change things now, try not to worry too much chick :dust:

*AFM*, i totally agree, i cant concentrate on anything these days, got so much going round my head :saywhat: cd 18 and feeling like i have mahoosive ovaries!! Gonna try and get some :sex: in before hubby goes out tonight or ill be asleep when he gets in later!!

xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

I am soooo irritable this evening, it hit me all of a sudden an hour ago. it really feels like pmt :cry:


----------



## Emum

Hi girls! Gosh the thread has been busy today!

GL fili for your testing tomorrow. It all sounds very encouraging! I have never had a BFP so early so am well impressed.

Hugs to ickle for the prang. I am sure if you explain to the hospital you are ttc and your period is due in a week that they won't x ray unless essential and will then take precautions. I know I've been in a similar situation in the past, and they have asked me to come back after AF starts rather than do the x ray there and then.

AFM have had a busy and lovely day. It is my birthday on Sunday, so OH took the day off work and took me shopping in Hatton Garden (the jewellery quarter in London) to choose my birthday present and then out for lunch. I am not really an expensive jewellery kind of girl and was a bit overwhelmed by the prices, so I ended up just pointing out a few things I liked and asking him to choose something himself, or if he wants to to pick something similar somewhere cheaper! We did have a lovely lunch though. We went to a restaurant which has a cheese room! I love cheese and it was really nice to have a vast selection to choose from and someone really knowledgeable to describe them. The cheese equivalent of a sommelier whatever that's called. And as I am -1 or 0dpo I could eat all of them if I wanted.

This evening we were supposed to be going to the theatre but there was a mix up with the tickets. OH accidentally booked the matinee not the evening performance and we didnt notice until too late. So we are just off to see Mr Clooney in Ides of March, then hopefully back home to catch that egg!

Talk tomorrow.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh what a lovely day emum, enjoy!!


----------



## filipenko32

no positive yet tho, think it's too early and theyre evap lines


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> Good luck with your mum Faye. I hope she is supportive of you and helps you. My mum pretends nothing has happened!! It's hilarious. She's such a lovely mum but can't deal with 'trauma' and is totally 'protected' by my dad. When i mention anything to do with my mc's she starts talking about how her tomatoes are ripening and they're going to have them with their lunch. "Well at least something's grown properly then..." I say. "Here's your dad" is how that kind of conversation ends. My dad on the other hand is SUPER supportive as is my hubby. My sister is a bit like my mum. My friends are lovely but in no way understand. So 2 men and b&b are my support network!

Is it because your mum doesn't want to think about you going through so much pain because it hurts her so much? My mum is a bit peculiar about it too, she hates me talking about trying again and i think its because she doesn't want me to put myself through it again. She is massively supportive as well but without wanting to talk about it too much!


----------



## filipenko32

Maybe she's basically a very loving caring mum but very basically. She just doesn't really know how to deal with it emotionally I suppose. She expresses it in different ways, cooking for us, buying us things (washing and ironing ALL my sister's family's clothes to help her out as she's so busy running her own business) She's a great mum in every other way but not very open about emotions. I suppose everyone is different. My dad is so in tune with emotions despite being a 'man's man' if you know what i mean! My dad has always been someone i could talk to, he's like a wise old owl  x x


----------



## chistiana

Wow you ladies have been busy!!!
Filipenko- my only definite symptom of being pg is feeling like af is coming...I say yayayayyayaya!!

Ickle- Hope you're feeling better hun...

Faye- the day i told my friend i mc'ed (12 weeks) she told me she was very sorry and went on to show me her 10 week scan of her baby! God knows what she was thinking!!!My mum is very much like fili's mum...when i mention ttc again she goes mental...so do most of our friends and my brother....so we havent told a soul yet!

Emum- your day sound great....enjoy the rest of it!!!

Ow and i get so absent minded (if this is the word)...the other day i was on my mobile with a friend but put her on hold because i was looking for it!!!!

Hello to all the other lovely ladies!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

he sounds great! Oh, and i did another ic test this evening. Negative, but nothing resembling evaporation lines so you i'm still cautiously excited for you. Emum, shame about the theatre but that sounds like a fab day. Happy birthday for sunday- its my dd's birthday too!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi chistiana, I was just wondering where you were! Thanks that's really exciting! I feel terrible tonight with pmt and dizziness and just YUK!! Something's happening i'm 50/50!! Can't believe your friend did that! Did you burst into tears? I would have done. Hope you're taking it easy! x x


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks all you lovely ladies - you're great :)

I got checked out by the nurse but didn't need anything. She's just told me to take my maximum dose of anti-inflammatories for the next few days and paracetamol for pain. I'm expecting to be sore and stiff tomorrow morning. I just hope my back is fine by Friday because I've got a night out and want to wear heels lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

fili- My mum is the same as you, she was okay for a few days then I couldn't really tell her much after that. She would ask how I was, get 30 seconds to speak then onto what she was doing. Although I haven't spoken much to my Dad about it as they live in Lancashire I would feel comfortable talking about it all. They (step mum and Dad) are coming up next weekend so that will be nice.

Emum - looks like you had a wonderful day, shame about the theatre. 

Ickle - glad everything is okay! The stiffness will be a pain (literally) but I am sure you'll be strutting your stuff by Friday. Did you find any more info on EPO?

MrsMiggins - it is still early days. :flower: Maybe your OH could hide the tests for a few days so its not too tempting. fili would be beside herself if that happened to her!!

Feeling a bit achey on both ovary sides this evening, worse on the right. I really hope this cyst goes away. It wouldn't interfere with opk reading would it?

I bought a CBFM tonight on ebay!! Going to the join the CBFM and the stick analysis club.:haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink- i know what you are saying. I'm trying to kid myself that i ovulated well before i thought i did and that the line on my ov sticks that looked positive over the weekend is down to something else. I was thinking of borrowing Fil's dad's magnifying glass just now to try to conjour up a faint line on the stick. I maybe will get my oh to hide the sticks! Btw, extremely jealous of your cbfm purchase!


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> Good luck with your mum Faye. I hope she is supportive of you and helps you. My mum pretends nothing has happened!! It's hilarious. She's such a lovely mum but can't deal with 'trauma' and is totally 'protected' by my dad. When i mention anything to do with my mc's she starts talking about how her tomatoes are ripening and they're going to have them with their lunch. "Well at least something's grown properly then..." I say. "Here's your dad" is how that kind of conversation ends. My dad on the other hand is SUPER supportive as is my hubby. My sister is a bit like my mum. My friends are lovely but in no way understand. So 2 men and b&b are my support network!

Amazing that the boys were the ones who cope better, most men hide behind the practical stuff to cope. Mum was great, wants me to get back on the train, thinks it will all be ok in a few weeks ... obviously just trying to look on the bright side as she cant completely understand everything I am feeling. I cant imagine ever feeling better ;0( x


----------



## fayewest

Faye- the day i told my friend i mc'ed (12 weeks) she told me she was very sorry and went on to show me her 10 week scan of her baby! God knows what she was thinking!!!My mum is very much like fili's mum...when i mention ttc again she goes mental...so do most of our friends and my brother....so we havent told a soul yet!

wow how insensitive, dont people think before they open their mouths? You just expect a bit more dont you? xx


----------



## filipenko32

I am still up as I tried to go to sleep and had to get up immediately to be sick except I wasn't but serious waves of nausea just attacked me. I am very confused as despite my silly testing i am only 6dpo well nearly 7 if you count it as tomorrow, this is too early right? I googled it and it can be that sometimes you get sickness before a period. I've never had that tho. What's happening! :shrug: :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

fayewest said:


> Faye- the day i told my friend i mc'ed (12 weeks) she told me she was very sorry and went on to show me her 10 week scan of her baby! God knows what she was thinking!!!My mum is very much like fili's mum...when i mention ttc again she goes mental...so do most of our friends and my brother....so we havent told a soul yet!
> 
> wow how insensitive, dont people think before they open their mouths? You just expect a bit more dont you? xx

Aww faye it's so hard, i know just what you mean, i started to think that maybe people thought I wanted to hear about new babies all the time. Er no! You know I ignore it now but if I ever have a baby and someone i know miscarries i'll be sure to support them with no talk of babies x x :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kmp

pinksmarties said:


> Wow lots to catch up on!!
> 
> KMP - Congratulations!! Wonderful new to give us all hope. Have a fantastic 9 months. :happydance:
> 
> Fili - you might have so tired from the previous nights lack of sleep due to dreaming that you were just catching up last night. Being cautiously optimistic if the way to go, how are you managing the withdrawal symptoms from only testing 3 times?:haha:
> 
> Ickle - :hugs: good luck for next month. I started using epo last week (stopped monday as think ov'd sunday) as was taking 2000mg. If you get any more info can you let me know. I also take 200mg Coenzq10 (oh gets 100mg) as that is supposed to help with energy production in egg/sperm especially for the less younger (!!) people ttc.
> 
> emum - as MrsM said you still might have today to still be in with a chance but as I said before I think regardless you seem pretty well covered bding from before - fingers crossed!
> 
> MrsMiggins - Hope you are well today. Are you testing? I keep rereading the posts and I am confused as to if you said you might test but you are only 3dpo?
> 
> Faye - welcome, sorry that you have to join us but everyone here are great, very supportive. I was in the miscarriage forum immediately after my mc and found everyone there very supportive also.:hugs:
> 
> Clobo - :hugs: I can only imagine how difficult this month is for you, I won't have to face that till May. Good luck for ov-ing this week and fingers crossed!
> 
> AFM - feeling much better today. Temp much higher today and lots of night sweats again last night. :wacko:
> 
> I have been inputting my temps into FF but it still hasn't said that I ov'd (no crosshairs). Fair enough it isn't a proper cycle but I have had at least 3 temp rises but maybe it doesn't have enough info.

Thank you soo much! Just had to post when I read about the night sweats, I have never had this happen until about a week ago, hope yours is the same result


----------



## MrsMoo72

filipenko32 said:


> I am still up as I tried to go to sleep and had to get up immediately to be sick except I wasn't but serious waves of nausea just attacked me. I am very confused as despite my silly testing i am only 6dpo well nearly 7 if you count it as tomorrow, this is too early right? I googled it and it can be that sometimes you get sickness before a period. I've never had that tho.
> What's happening! :shrug: :wacko:

I've always had sickness and dizziness before my bfps - fxd for you! Xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrs moo that's really encouraging! 

Morning ladies. Well today I woke up with retching and sickness after a restless sick feeling night. I know it sounds promising but i haven't had a 1st af yet so anything can happen and you can feel sick before bleeding as I did just before mc bleeding started. I will :test: again today! how you ladies doing? Ickle how are you? What did the doctor say about your back?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili, how long after your second mc did you get your next bfp?


----------



## filipenko32

No time at all. We didn't ttc straight after like now but I got my bpf during the 1st af cycle after mc. And after the 1st miscarriage I got my bfp on the 2nd af cycle. Don't seem to have a problem getting pregnant just keeping them :cry: I just find it really strange to have the sickness so early. I am sure about my ov date, because, well I tested!!!! x


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good thanks. A bit sore and stiff but not as bad as I expected to be, so that's good. I got checked out and the nurse just told me to take my full dose of anti-inflammatories and paracetamol if I need it and to go back if anything changed. I thought that's what they'd say but just wanted to make sure. They told me to keep an eye out for any blood in my urine so I peed in a cup to look at it properly and decided to test since I had it there and my chart was saying I was 9DPO lol! It was a BFN though.

FF has changed my ov day back to CD17 from CD15 so I'm only 8DPO today. I've got no idea what the difference todays temp (36.44) makes to when I oved. I've tried putting in higher and higher fake temps for today and it still doesn't put it back. My coverline was 36.27 but is now 36.44. So confusing!!

ETA - Ok todays temp is too high for me to have ov'd on CD15 apparently. If I put in a temp 36.42 or lower I get crosshairs for CD15. I'm still totally confused!


----------



## pinksmarties

kmp - when I was getting them last time it freaked me out as I thought beginning to think I was peri-menopausal(before I realised I was pg). I had severe night sweats from about 4th week upto 6th week with ocassional flashes during the day also. I was soaked through 2-3 times per night. I think for me they are jsu flushes with ov-ing that I have had in eth past but you never know!

fili - I was reading another pg site last night that mentioned irritabilty as a sign. Have you tested again this morning? - just realised what a daft question that was!! :haha:

MrsMiggins - how are you today? Are you holding off or going to test. I'll admit reading everyone testing is here is making my resolve waiver but I will hold of for now. I put todays temp in FF and it now thinks I ov'd on Monday therefore I am 3dpo.

Faye - hope you are a feeling okay today, one day ata time.:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

ickle, pleased to hear you feel a bit better, wish i could be any help at all re the confusion but i'm totally confused myself! fili, just realised my question sounded laden with doom and gloom and it wasn't supposed to. I was just thinking these all sound like good positive signs, and if none of us have had a bfp before an AF before then we won't know how much like AF symptoms it feels like. Just really hoping for you. Christiana, hope you are well. Pink, hold onto that resolve! I have been strong today and resisted the urge to poas. What i didn't say yesterday is i noticed a darker patch in my CM. It could have been faint spotting. At first i thought it was the start of AF but there was no more. So of course i got all excited about implantation spotting, but being unsure of any dates and not being able to get on any internet sites on this stupid phone, apart from this one bizarrely i just don't know. But i'm going to try and lay off the tests for a few days. Maybe.


----------



## pinksmarties

So much happens when I am typing my posts!! I must type really slowly!

Ickle - can't help you with FF as still getting to grips myself. Hope the stiffness eases during the day and you are ready to boogie in Friday.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no mrs mig your q was not doom and gloom at all!!


----------



## Emum

Temp still slightly up today, so hope this means I have ovulated. I know I need 3 higher ones in a row so let's see what tomorrow brings. Do they need to be much higher to count? My normal for the first week or so was around 36.08 and for the last two days 36.28. Is that a significant enough rise to signify ov?

Any tips for the 2ww anyone? I am going to try not to test too early this time haha: :haha: who am I trying to kid) as the BFNS are dispiriting. I read that gentle heat on the tummy for short periods in the day can help with implantation. Has anyone else heard this? Or have any other ideas which might help things along?


----------



## filipenko32

ickle glad it's not too serious


----------



## filipenko32

emum that's true, i do this with a hot water bottle


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> Faye- the day i told my friend i mc'ed (12 weeks) she told me she was very sorry and went on to show me her 10 week scan of her baby! God knows what she was thinking!!!My mum is very much like fili's mum...when i mention ttc again she goes mental...so do most of our friends and my brother....so we havent told a soul yet!
> 
> wow how insensitive, dont people think before they open their mouths? You just expect a bit more dont you? xx
> 
> Aww faye it's so hard, i know just what you mean, i started to think that maybe people thought I wanted to hear about new babies all the time. Er no! You know I ignore it now but if I ever have a baby and someone i know miscarries i'll be sure to support them with no talk of babies x x :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

I can forgive my Mum for talking about my nephews constantly, but I cant really forgive other people for talking about their babies/getting pregnant and all talk of 'well at least you know you can get pregnant now' grrrrrrrrr. Of course there is nothing people can do/or say to really make it better but all you want is for people to listen to you, agree that it is awful and bring you cake. xxx


----------



## fayewest

Why do some people say you have to wait until after you have had a natural cycle to try again, I want to assume thats for ease of dating rather than any fixed medical reason? I have read of people falling pregnant straight away after wards so it must be possible. My fertility specialist is away for 2 weeks on holiday so I cant see any one until she returns. I honestly think I have to get straight back on it, and that will lift my mood xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Faye - I was advised to try after 1 month (I am assuming he meant after first AF) but I didn't wait. It may depend on what the problem was and the number of mc people have but it does seem to vary widely. I don't necessarly expect much to happen this month but just the act of trying and starting opk etc really gave me something positve to think about and work towards.

I just realised that if my AF starts it will be when my Dad is visiting the end of next week. This may be good thing for extra support but I've read how bad the first one can be so am a bit worried.

emum - I hadn't heard using a hot wter bottle could be good but I suppose it makes sense if progesterone increases temp to help make the environment nice and cosy. I too seem to be waking at 4.30 4.45 and have to check temp then. Was is it with that!! I'm knackered :)


----------



## filipenko32

You're addicted to taking your temp emum!! 

This is where i'm up to so far:- 

Tests today

Frer - :bfn:
Clearblue digi - :bfn: 
Internet cheapies 10miu - faint lines
LH - getting darker again

Symptoms from 2-7 dpo:

Irritability 
Bloatedness
mild heartburn but definitely there
Swollen slightly tender bbs
spots (when they had all gone last week) :growlmad: 
A bit crampy
Very heavy feeling in uterus
Just feel like af is coming 
Lower backache
sickness started yesterday evening and carried on to this morning
Vivid dreams have stopped for now 
Intense hunger which has subsided with the sickness today
Craving salt one minute then not at all the next
gassy :blush: 
'out of it' feeling 

The sickness throws me most of all - how can I have sickness when i am not testing positive yet? :wacko:

I'm putting all my money on a 50/50 bet for either :af: is coming or the bfp is imminent. :haha:


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> You're addicted to taking your temp emum!!
> 
> This is where i'm up to so far:-
> 
> Tests today
> 
> Frer - :bfn:
> Clearblue digi - :bfn:
> Internet cheapies 10miu - faint lines
> LH - getting darker again
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> Irritability
> Bloatedness
> Swollen slightly tender bbs
> A bit crampy
> Very heavy feeling in uterus
> Just feel like af is coming
> Lower backache
> sickness started yesterday evening and carried on to this morning
> Vivid dreams have stopped for now
> Intense hunger which has subsided with the sickness today
> 
> The sickness throws me most of all - how can I have sickness when i am not testing positive yet? :wacko:

I felt hugely sick on the day of implantation, before a positive test, fingers crossed xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil, i felt sick before my bfp last time. Big emotional setback for me today, one of my work colleagues just gaily announced to me that she is pregnant. In the staff room full of people. I felt all eyes were on me. Obviously i am happy for her but i'm sure you all know where i'm coming from. Got to dash off to do a treatment now but i will be back later to cry!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

so this girl has only been trying since she got married on september 4th- the weekend i got my last bfp. I am thrilled for her, really i am, but its so bloody hard being surrounded by pregnant people isn't it? And it seems every time one of my friends announces she is pregnant AF arrives in all her glory. I don't begrudge anybody their happiness, pregnancies and babies, i just want it to be my turn again :(


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins said:


> Fil, i felt sick before my bfp last time. Big emotional setback for me today, one of my work colleagues just gaily announced to me that she is pregnant. In the staff room full of people. I felt all eyes were on me. Obviously i am happy for her but i'm sure you all know where i'm coming from. Got to dash off to do a treatment now but i will be back later to cry!

Sorry to hear that, you want to be happy for people but at the same time want to slap the well wishers by the face! I keep hearing of pregnant people all around me, I think I am going to go out and drink wine on Friday night, allow myself a night of crab/mussels/cheese and then get back on it. It will happen, it has to xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Faye - thanks for your comment about the sickness, I hope so!! Good plan about the wine and cheese, living it up will make you feel so much better! It won't be any time at all until you're back to a 2WW and a bfp - you are so much more fertile after a mc no matter how long a time it has taken before. It's the same after a full term birth apparently (I plan to take advantage of that too!!! . I hope the pain is getting better for you. We're all here for you :hugs: :hugs: 

Mrsmigg - quite honestly i can't think of anything worse than that for me personally anyway. honestly i would find it very hard to cope with. I'm not sure i can give advice in that case, but my hubby's advice always helps me, he says that it's got no impact on my life at all so not to worry. However i think that when you're working with someone who's pregnant it might start to grate. I feel for you :hugs: :hugs: . The ONLY thing i can think of that *might* help you is, is: it her 1st child? If so then perhaps you could rewind time in your head about when you were pregnant with your little girl!! It's a long shot, i feel for you and think a good cry will do you good. It will happen for you soon it really will, hang on in there x x x x .


----------



## filipenko32

emum - good news that the eggy has been released!! Wow it was hard to trace that eggy for a while wasn't it but think you've managed to pinpoint it's flight time and seat number! 
I hope this is the month for you!!


----------



## filipenko32

Baby dust to everyone!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: It will happen for us! In depressed moments I think of b&b people who have so much more to cope with than me: ie parents of children who are poorly, parents of multiple stillborns, non supportive horrible OH's and i feel momentarily grateful for what ive got! x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Faye - you're making me want to eat all those things now! Haven't had muscles in ages! mouth's watering!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmiggins -:hugs: I know exactly how you feel. You think things are going well and you are coping then wham something hits you and reminds you of what should have been. It will be our turn again soon,I just know it in my bones. 

There are 2 ladies that I work with that were about 2 months ahead of me and they are now really showing. I find I look ladies bumps more than the babies. Don't get me wrong I got uspset watching a mum breast feed her baby a while ago but its the pregnant people that just get to me. 

As fili said we will get there!!

:dust:


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - I did start writing about your tests and symptoms but for some reason it hasn't appeared. Everything is looking really good and it is still early for the test but I am sure they will change in the next few days - I can't wait till you see a BFP never mind you!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

thanks girls. I knew you would make me feel better. My best friend, the one who thinks i am getting obsessive is the only other one i can tell how i feel and she isn't always massively helpful. It just keeps happening, i see a lot of the girls i was in post natal group with, and we all started trying for second babies at the same time. I was the first to get pregnant, the second got pregnant just after i lost it. Now 4 of them are pregnant. And an evil, ugly thought lurks in my head, they say 1 in 4 ends in miscarriage, so why me? And why do i have to have had 2 when everybody else is ok? These are awful thoughts that i never dare admit to anyone. Obviously i would never wish it on anyone else. And its not the babies i struggle with, its the bumps. But anyway, like Pink said, trying again and tracking ovulation gives me something positive to think about. And Fili, if you do get your bfp (or indeed any of you) this month i shall be over the bloody moon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

and Faye, get stuck into that wine and cheese! You enjoy it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

oh and Fili, thinking about 2 years ago when it WAS my turn does help, enormously.


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> fili - I did start writing about your tests and symptoms but for some reason it hasn't appeared. Everything is looking really good and it is still early for the test but I am sure they will change in the next few days - I can't wait till you see a BFP never mind you!!

Aww thanks pink, i hope so!:cloud9: I hope you do too!!:cloud9: :flower:

My hubby's monitoring my workload output today as he's sitting next to me :growlmad: haven't been able to b and b as much today and consequently have been getting a few shakes!! He's going out to football training at 5 tho! :yipee: Today my typing output for DH has been like this one word :sleep: one word :sleep: but for b&b my typing output is a paragraph :yipee: a paragraph :yipee: !!! Spot the difference!!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> oh and Fili, thinking about 2 years ago when it WAS my turn does help, enormously.

Oh that's great!! :cloud9::cloud9: so happy that has made you feel better x x x x x x x hope you get to finish work soon and have time to come to terms with it all


----------



## fayewest

@ Flip - I intend to stuff my face, I have to do something this weekend, or I will spend the entire weekend on the sofa in the dark crying. I havn't ventured outside all week, I just can't face other peoples' happiness. I couldn't even face going to get food from my butcher today, I like him so much, he's a great, happy, jolly guy and we always have a giggle, I just can't bear it.

@Mrs Miggins - I know what you mean, I really struggled to conceive as have PCOS/Blocked tubes/Not ovulating etc, my best friend kept being really insensitive and saying things like 'when you have a baby, and you don't understand what tired is' People I guess just dont think, they cant see outside of their own heads and be sensitive. What I get really upset by is young parents screaming at their kids when I go into certain areas of the city, or my friends son who has just got his school girlfriend pregnant, its not that they are bad people, I just think why should they get pregnant by mistake, regret it, and I cant even get pregnant. You cant help what you feel :cry:

Mum was telling me earlier that my Nan had 2 still born babies, i can't even imagine how awful that would be, esp in the 50s when there was no internet and no bnb. I honestly can not thank you all enough for all your support and kindness over the last few days, I wouldn't have coped otherwise.xxxxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

CLOBO, have at the biatch, I am soooo over seeing her! I am going your route, trying not to focus too much on TTC, but with all the things I have to line up to achieve it, it's hard not to let it take over again...

MRSMIG, it is still early days for you hun, hang in there, I agree, let DH hide the tests:dust:

EMUM, Happy early B-day! It looks like Ov has occurred and youw ill be getting a bday present soon! :dust:

FILI, I hope your symptoms are the start of a very sticky bfp! :dust:

ICKLE, FF is taking into conisderation all the symptoms of OV, CP, CM, temp, etc.... That is the best explaination. FXD! :dust:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD5, still lightly spotting, just a liner so I know she is on her way out by tonight! Moving right along for an OV likely at the end of the month or as early as the holiday this month. Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi mrsMM :wave: really hope this cycle is the one for you! :dust: :dust: 

Faye, i feel the same as you and while I can go out now i was very bad for two or more weeks and yes the ladies are lovely on here aren't they x x


----------



## angelcake71

:hugs: hope you are all ok..
still dabbling.. dont think I will get a bfp this month though!! XX


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Angel :hi: hope you do get a bfp! :dust: 

mrs migg - hope you're ok and not too upset this evening :hugs:

I haven't tested for 5 hours straight!! :saywhat: :smug:

Anyone watch Big Brother at the moment and absolutely hate Aaron on it!!?


----------



## Emum

I'm 2dpo and symptom spotting like mad [-X Don't know what happened to having a busy fortnight planned which would keep my mind off things until the end of the 2ww :haha:

My DS1 has just come home from prize giving. It is his first year at senior school, and he was told he had got a prize but not what it was for, and he was only allowed a ticket for one parent to go, so my DH went with him and I stayed at home with our little two. Apparently his prize was for trying hard and making a good start :amartass: Sooo proud of him. Wish I'd been able to go and see him collect it. By next year he'll be just about to turn 13, so will probably be neither trying hard nor making a good start to the year, and I'll miss my turn to see him!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmiggins - those are totally normal feelings and there isn't one of us that hasn't had the same or similar reactions. Hope you are having a relaxing evening cuddling up with your OH:hugs:

Fili - 5 hours?!! Have you forgotten where you put your tests?:winkwink: Never really watched Big brother, my sister is and addict though.

Hi Angel - hope you are well.

MrsMM - glad the witch is on her way out, and I am really hoping this month is your month.:thumbup:

Ickle - how was your day? Has the ache and stiffness subsided a little? Not long till your night out in your killer heels!


----------



## pinksmarties

Aawww Emum - thats so sweet. Well done DS!! It is soo difficult not to symptom spot, I think I am 3dpo but all I am is tired (damn 4.30 wake ups) and tonight I am a bit moody and grumpy but that might be because I have to work this Saturday.


----------



## chistiana

Hiya everyone! I only get to log on at nights so sorry if i miss a lot of what's going on!

Faye- People just dont think before they speak...my friend went on and on about how the baby grew and moved and waved blah blah blah...I think for me it was more difficult to see her while she was pg and showing...i just couldnt look at that bump...she had a very difficult birth yesterday (almost lost the baby) and today i cant be happier for her!

Fili- i started crying as soon as she told me but she thought i was happy crying because she'd also asked me to be the baby's godmother...go figure!!! WHY HAVENT YOU TESTED YET???? I read online that you can have nausea from the moment of conception and anyway why would you have nausea if it wasnt for a nice little bean in there??TEST!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum, that's lovely and great that he has made you so proud, sure he will do the same next year for you. Fil, can't believe you haven't tested for several hours! I haven't today, i kind of feel like AF is on her way to give me the mother of all kickings. Full of cold and feel crap, but had a pretty good day at work. Only just got home and been really busy all day. Felt guilty for how i felt about my colleague so i gave her a big hug and told her how happy i am for her. Which of course i am, i just wish she had told me in a more sensitive way. But its not all about me is it! Started watching Big Brother but the pregnancy exhaustion got the better of me and i stopped watching it and not got back into it. Which one is Aaron?


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg, glad you're feeling a bit better :hugs: Aaron is the really annoying one, fair ish hair medium build, the other man has dark hair, Tom and the other is muscly Jay. I really hope Aaron gets evicted tonight!

emum - lovely news about your son! :happydance: And symptom spot away...with me!

pink - i gave in and did an opk, phew! the line was there and clear enough to see but not as dark as an lh surge line. 

chistiana - hope there's a little sticky bean! When's your next scan? :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

filipenko32 said:


> Hi Angel :hi: hope you do get a bfp! :dust:
> 
> mrs migg - hope you're ok and not too upset this evening :hugs:
> 
> I haven't tested for 5 hours straight!! :saywhat: :smug:
> 
> Anyone watch Big Brother at the moment and absolutely hate Aaron on it!!?

I totally change my mind on Aaron on a daily basis! Sometimes he's really funny in a sarcastic dry kinda way, then other times hes sooooo miserable!


----------



## filipenko32

oh mrs moo i just cannot stand him, he makes me soooooo mad!! :haha: so silly that i should have this reaction to someone off the telly i don't 'know'! (maybe this is another pregnancy symptom! right definitely losing the plot now!) I want jay or alex to win i think.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

did anyone see the itv news at 6 tonight? My friend text me to say there was a story about doctors new findings on recurrent miscarriages, but i missed it because i was at work.


----------



## filipenko32

oh no i didn't, will you let us know if you find out?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

of course! OH said knowing itv news it would probably be something lame like eating more broccoli. I said that i would walk on my hands for half a mile every day if they said it would work...


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies, how is everyone this morning? 

I took a Frer this morning and it is a :bfn: Even though I am testing really early i'm starting to feel as though I am definitely going to get my :af: but last time i got my positive at 10dpo so got a little hope! Wacky dreams again last night butthe sickness has completely gone


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - hold on to that hope, you still have a few more days to go yet. I've got everything crossed for your BFP.
:dust:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

fili, like you say, it is REALLY early. Are you still getting a faint line on your ic's? Last time i was pregnant AF was due around the tuesday and i started testing on the friday and the lines were so faint they were barely visible to the naked eye. So that would have been around 11dpo so keep hoping! Well i am full of cold and feel dreadful and OH just came back from his morning run wanting sex. I obliged as but didn't really feel like it. And i'm thinking i am probably not pregnant as sex in early pregnancy usually feels great but i felt quite numb.


----------



## Emum

8dpo is really early filipenko. Even FRER says the chances of it being able to detect at that point are less than 50%. So keep the faith for a while longer.

FF has put crosshairs in for me today! So I am officially 3dpo. My friend though has cancelled our plans for today due to poorly child so my plan for today to keep busy has been kyboshed. Just need to think of something else to do. I am feeling really tired again today despite an early night so nothing too strenuous I think.

SBTA.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmiggins - sorry to hear you are not feeling to good. :hugs: Maybe just feeling under the weather means it wasn't the normal enjoyable experience and not a sign of anything else.

I was awake AGAIN at 04.45!! More sweats again last night although not as bad as the other day. I am beginning to get bothered by them as I read it was a sign of low progesterone before menopasue - surely I'm too early for that. I think I am just really tired and over emotional this week.


----------



## filipenko32

Pink waking up with hot sweats can be sign of stress, I suffered a lot with this in the night after my first miscarriage - no way menopause!!! :wacko: Your miscarriage was so recent. Maybe go to the doctor if you're really worried and it's keeping you awake x x x :hugs: Although temps up, hot in the night, waking up early - bfp????? :happydance: 

mrs migg i am still getting VERY faint lines on 10 and 25 miu hpts now. I am kind of jealous that you're full of a cold as that can be a sign of pending pregnancy because your body starts to suppress your immune system!!! Not a good feeling for you though :hugs: 

emum - sorry your plans have been spoilt. Feeling tired is a definite sign!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

i didn't know that about colds! However i think i have just caught it off dd. Never mind. I honestly don't think i will get my bfp this month, i just don't think i timed it right. But not to worry, i will give it my all next month. It would be nice to get a bfp before christmas though.


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> emum - sorry your plans have been spoilt. Feeling tired is a definite sign!!

In which case I am definitely up the duff, as I could just curl up on the sofa and sleep until lunchtime. :D. Shame any bean won't even have reached the uterus yet, much less implanted, so no chance at all of knowing for another week at least!

I HATE the 2ww!!!!!!! I am such a control freak I hate having 2 whole weeks when nothing I can do will make the slightest difference to the outcome!


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies, I didn't get my BFP until 12dpo, I literally felt sick as a dog on the day of implantation, really really hopeful for you all this weekend, that you get some amazing news, have my fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

emum, definitely agree re the tiredness, and the two week wait is two weeks of torture. The amount of times i have given myself sore boobs by pressing them to see if they are sore is ridiculous. The last couple of days before AF is due is the worst. I would quite happily be sedated for those last few days.


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - I have been getting the sweats for a quite a number of months now usually around what I thought (just guess work) ov time and occassion AF time. It was really bad when I was pg, but then I didn't realise I was even pg. I'll see how things go but might see the GP if it happens agaiin next month.

Faye - how are you? Do you have plans this weekend? Getting out and about is difficult at first, I burst into tears just sitting in KFC and couldn't wait to get home but it is a bit by bit process.


emum - shame about your friend having to cancel. How about online xmas shopping to take your mind off things? Then you can have a nap when you feel like it.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> emum, definitely agree re the tiredness, and the two week wait is two weeks of torture.
> 
> The amount of times i have given myself sore boobs by pressing them to see if they are sore is ridiculous. :rofl: :rofl: ME TOO!!
> 
> 
> The last couple of days before AF is due is the worst. I would quite happily be sedated for those last few days.

 ME TOO NOW WHERE'S THAT ANAESTHETIST WHO DID MY ERPC!!!! 


So funny about the boobs I couldn't agree more!! I am constantly doing that! They are a bit tender tho. I feel so out of it today and REALLY irritable :growlmad: I feel like I just can't put my mind to anything. On top of this I have a lovely lovely friend who is 8 months pregnant and is genuinely concerned about me and says all the right things but I just can't bring myself to call her or see her. So i am not going to. Ill make it up to her when everything goes back to normal. Feel guilty tho :blush: x


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - don't feel guilty, just do what you have to do. When you feel stronger then go to see her and I am sure being such a good friend she will understand. I have realised as I have got older and with the recent mc that i need to focus more on me We all have to do other things for other people and that is right but sometimes we need to think about ourselves first. Hope that ll made sense. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> emum, definitely agree re the tiredness, and the two week wait is two weeks of torture.
> 
> The amount of times i have given myself sore boobs by pressing them to see if they are sore is ridiculous. :rofl: :rofl: ME TOO!!
> 
> 
> The last couple of days before AF is due is the worst. I would quite happily be sedated for those last few days.
> 
> ME TOO NOW WHERE'S THAT ANAESTHETIST WHO DID MY ERPC!!!!
> 
> 
> So funny about the boobs I couldn't agree more!! I am constantly doing that! They are a bit tender tho. I feel so out of it today and REALLY irritable :growlmad: I feel like I just can't put my mind to anything. On top of this I have a lovely lovely friend who is 8 months pregnant and is genuinely concerned about me and says all the right things but I just can't bring myself to call her or see her. So i am not going to. Ill make it up to her when everything goes back to normal. Feel guilty tho :blush: xClick to expand...

My BF (who was bridesmaid at my wedding and now godmother to my daughter) had her first child 8 weeks before I had my first, after I had suffered a loss and also protracted infertility. I wouldn't see the baby before mine was born and I knew mine was ok, because I had a very strong feeling that I wanted my baby to be the first newborn I held and cuddled. I didn't explain this to her at the time because I thought it would sound horrible just made excuses constantly as to why I couldn't visit and she couldn't come to me. She must have understood though because outside family she was the first person to visit when DS1 was born, on day 3 while I was still in hospital recovering from a c section, with her baby who was by then huge compared to mine. Whilst they may be a little hurt, I think a true friend will understand and that over time you will get back to a normal relationship. I don't see my friend much these days because she lives about 100 miles away but we are still in touch with those babies due to turn 12 shortly, so it clearly didn't do the relationship irreparable harm.


----------



## filipenko32

yeah you're right pink, thanks, really needed to hear that (or read it)! I always put others 1st but this time, well it's not really like i have a choice, i am just not emotionally capable!! Once i get to even a 9 week scan and everything is ok I will get my life back in an instant. I will still come on here though!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks emum, that's a lovely story and so reassuring! She is a very understanding person like your friend is and obviously was at the time.


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Ladies,

I am sorry to gatecrash but I just wanted to thank you all for sharing your stories. Its good to know I'm not the only one going through this.

Sadly I had a natural mc last week (after waiting nearly 4weeks for it to happen) and finally stopped bleeding on Wednesday. Our dr has told us we are medically safe to start trying again once the bleeding has stopped but they recommended to wait until I have one period for dating purposes. I really don't want to wait and feel ready to try again so it is good to read that I'm not the only one and from what I can gather we are now safe to crack on?? ;-) 

xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Louby, yes we're all cracking on here!! There are so many success stories out there I just read one - i'll post it in a minute. I think it has really helped a lot of us to just get on with ttc. Welcome and I hope you get a bfp soon x


----------



## filipenko32

This thread's got magical powers to make us all in to success stories very soon!! :dust: :dust: :dust: but in the meantime this is a post I just read by a lady called babyhopes2010 who is 36 weeks pregnant and this is what she said: 

"i was ttc baby no 1 it took 2.5yrs and got pregnant last yr and sadly miscarried on 26/1 i bleed very heavy for few days and got pos test 5/3 which means i concieved 21/2 with no af in between.im due monday! so yes its totally possible x"


----------



## fayewest

loubyloumum said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am sorry to gatecrash but I just wanted to thank you all for sharing your stories. Its good to know I'm not the only one going through this.
> 
> Sadly I had a natural mc last week (after waiting nearly 4weeks for it to happen) and finally stopped bleeding on Wednesday. Our dr has told us we are medically safe to start trying again once the bleeding has stopped but they recommended to wait until I have one period for dating purposes. I really don't want to wait and feel ready to try again so it is good to read that I'm not the only one and from what I can gather we are now safe to crack on?? ;-)
> 
> xxxx

so sorry you have had to join us, but these wonderful women are amazing, and really really supportive. I started miscarrying on Saturday and think I am coming towards the end now, I have to get straight back on it, as it is the only thing that will lift this constant veil of black. Be strong and positive, I know thats easy to say xxxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Faye, how you doing today?


----------



## fayewest

pinksmarties said:


> Fili - I have been getting the sweats for a quite a number of months now usually around what I thought (just guess work) ov time and occassion AF time. It was really bad when I was pg, but then I didn't realise I was even pg. I'll see how things go but might see the GP if it happens agaiin next month.
> 
> Faye - how are you? Do you have plans this weekend? Getting out and about is difficult at first, I burst into tears just sitting in KFC and couldn't wait to get home but it is a bit by bit process.
> 
> 
> emum - shame about your friend having to cancel. How about online xmas shopping to take your mind off things? Then you can have a nap when you feel like it.

Not sure really, DH has said we need to get out the house and do something fun. We are in the process of buying our first home, so maybe we'll do some planning and looking at design ideas, even that feels awful though, I wont be able to touch the room that would have been our nursery until I am pregnant again and past 12 weeks. Fortunately the physical effects are now starting to slow down, maybe a i'll go for a walk in the woods in the morning, and see how i feel from there. Going to starting temping tomorrow xx


----------



## filipenko32

Pink - here's a link about some people discussing hot sweats in early pregnancy https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080206061043AA6vv0n

Hope that's helpful :hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

filipenko32 said:


> This thread's got magical powers to make us all in to success stories very soon!! :dust: :dust: :dust: but in the meantime this is a post I just read by a lady called babyhopes2010 who is 36 weeks pregnant and this is what she said:
> 
> "i was ttc baby no 1 it took 2.5yrs and got pregnant last yr and sadly miscarried on 26/1 i bleed very heavy for few days and got pos test 5/3 which means i concieved 21/2 with no af in between.im due monday! so yes its totally possible x"

wow what a lovely story, that fills us all with hope!! 
I think its definatly time to crack on with a bit of :sex: now then and hope for us all that we get our BFP soon enough O:)

xxx


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> Hi Faye, how you doing today?

Hi Flip, Now that the physical signs are slowing down, I am starting to think about trying again more seriously, I really feel as if I should be moving on, it's just so so hard, I cant imagine ever feeling better. Being back on the TTC roller coaster scares me too though, I needed clomid to ovulate, i don't have any left until I can see my doctor again

Kind of mourning the end of my friendship with my supposed best friend too, I really think if people are not there when you really, really need them during the bad times, you don't need them there in the good either. 

It will be good to try and get out of the house tomorrow and be a bit more normal, I have barely left my bedroom since Saturday :cry: 

How are you? Feeling positive? x


----------



## filipenko32

Pink I found this for you: 'Hot and cold flashes for younger women tend to occur only during times of menstruation or pre-menstruation (when oestrogen is typically lowest).'
and this link https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Womens-Health/Night-Sweats-Before-Period/show/530679 which is a massive discussion about night sweats and one woman says she gets them really bad but has been tested for menopause and that was negative. Like you around ov and af.


----------



## loubyloumum

fayewest said:


> loubyloumum said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am sorry to gatecrash but I just wanted to thank you all for sharing your stories. Its good to know I'm not the only one going through this.
> 
> Sadly I had a natural mc last week (after waiting nearly 4weeks for it to happen) and finally stopped bleeding on Wednesday. Our dr has told us we are medically safe to start trying again once the bleeding has stopped but they recommended to wait until I have one period for dating purposes. I really don't want to wait and feel ready to try again so it is good to read that I'm not the only one and from what I can gather we are now safe to crack on?? ;-)
> 
> xxxx
> 
> so sorry you have had to join us, but these wonderful women are amazing, and really really supportive. I started miscarrying on Saturday and think I am coming towards the end now, I have to get straight back on it, as it is the only thing that will lift this constant veil of black. Be strong and positive, I know thats easy to say xxxxxxClick to expand...

Im so sorry for your loss :cry: I know how difficult it is to try and come to terms with!
I fell exactly the same as you, that the only thing that will help me to overcome this is to get pg asap....heres hoping.
xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Just leave your room when you feel ready. My dh started pushing me about 2 days after the op (!) to do something outside and i just couldn't leave the house - had to explain this to him and he stopped pestering me then and supported me. Having said this when i finally left the house for a lovely long walk i felt so much better and more normal as you say. Then maybe you could make an appoinment with your doc to get some more clomid - being proactive medically really helped me to get better. You really just have to be kind to yourself and do what you think is best for you when you're ready. Don't forget you've been through a huge shock and an emotional trauma x x :hugs: 

afm I am quite positive - suppose I have a 50/50 chance!! :loopy: 



fayewest said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Faye, how you doing today?
> 
> Hi Flip, Now that the physical signs are slowing down, I am starting to think about trying again more seriously, I really feel as if I should be moving on, it's just so so hard, I cant imagine ever feeling better. Being back on the TTC roller coaster scares me too though, I needed clomid to ovulate, i don't have any left until I can see my doctor again
> 
> Kind of mourning the end of my friendship with my supposed best friend too, I really think if people are not there when you really, really need them during the bad times, you don't need them there in the good either.
> 
> It will be good to try and get out of the house tomorrow and be a bit more normal, I have barely left my bedroom since Saturday :cry:
> 
> xClick to expand...


----------



## filipenko32

And the lady who started this thread is 20 odd weeks now I think!


----------



## fayewest

@Flip - My fertility specialist is on holiday for 2 weeks so I cant speak to her until then, my own doctor is utterly useless so i will have to wait until the specialist gets back in a few weeks.

We run a supperclub once a month, so maybe we'll try out some fab recipes as thats easing my way in gently. We have 20 pheasants to skin and pluck, I can't face that at all!

Really am hoping for you, fingers crossed for some amazing news xxx


----------



## filipenko32

ohh 20 pheasants wow!! Will you make a pie or have you a special recipe? Did your OH shoot them, or did you? Supperclub sounds like a lovely idea, how many people will you cook for, 20?? 

2 weeks is not long away but it will probably feel like it. Why do these consultants go away when you need them the most!!

Well I have just had more retching and waves of nausea but ic's are definitely extremely faint and no positives on the big guns like clearblue yet so... Think the sickness is a good sign tho and my boobs are so swollen that my dh has just been looking at them while talking to me!!!! :haha: They're bugging me tho, my boobs i mean, do you know what i mean? I just feel fat and bloated tho so hope it's for a good reason! I don't think i normally feel quite this bad before an :af: but it would be an unusual af i.e. the 1st after mc. x x


----------



## fayewest

@ Flip

We are planning to use them for 2 different supperclub events, we can squeeze in 16 people, hopefully in the new house 20 people will fit as we are getting more and more people who want to come. We are thinking of doing the breast in a red currant jus for this upcoming one, and for NYE we are planning to do pheasant 3 ways, and confit the legs/make a mousse out of the liver. Not sure how thats going to taste yet, but we love experimenting. The birds were donated by a lovely guest who shot them a few days ago, so kind! 

My experiences are that I have never had a faint/evap line on cheapy tests at all, they only appear faint when I am def pregnant, and the waves of chronic nausea were the first sign for me as my boobs always hurt after ovulation, perhaps a bit more nipply painful when I was pregnant though, am so excited and majorly hopeful for you. Sorry if I missed this, how many dpo are you?

Did you chart this cycle, am wondering if I can ovulate without the clomid, I usually ovulate around day 20/21 xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Louby - welcome. Sorry you have found yourself here, but hopefully you will find the support here will help you focus on the future with people who have recently gone through the same horrible, painful ordeal. It has helped me massively. I hope you get that BFP really soon.
Faye - it's nice to hear you sounding brighter. With my first m/c (natural) I found once the bleeding and physical pain subsided I was more able to look forward. I never stopped grieving for the pregnancy I lost - I would have been due this Wednesday - but I found that actually, I could cope. As for your friend, it is a real shame she hasn't stepped up to the mark for you. I just hope that in time, and soon, she will realise and come back to you with an apology or a gesture of friendship, and if she does you can respond to her however you feel you need to. In the meantime, focus on people and things that will help you keep that positivity. Bad news about the fertility specialist.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fili - (I have to post these damned replies in two sections as I STILL have zero concentration and memory. Your friend I'm sure will understand. Most decent people woule realise that at 8 months pregnant somebody who has been through what you have been through this year is going to find them difficult company, no matter how much they love them. This time 4 years ago I was in the same situation with my cousin. She had a baby, and I had recently split up with my husband as a year into our marriage he informed me that he didn't want children, no way, no compromise. It was difficult for me, but a total deal breaker so we split. I offended my cousin, her twin sister, and my aunt and uncle as I didn't want to go and see them at Christmas as seeing her with the baby was just too painful for me. The baby is 4 tomorrow, and me and my cousins are all friends again. The thing about pregnancies is it is the one thing I have discovered makes you totally self centred, as you are the only person going through your own particular struggle, or even if it is a healthy pregnancy, it is just you doing it. And I kind of think you have to go with that really. If that makes any sense.
Pink - I hope you get to the bottom of the sweats (that sounds wrong...). Maybe going to see your GP is a good idea. I tend to get them around ov and AF time though, but not dramatically.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - How was Wednesday, that must have been really hard, I'm sorry you have had to go through it ;0( 

Not sure about my friend, I honestly think if you cant be there for someone you have been friends with for over 23 years when they desperately need you, esp when they drop everything to be by your side time and time again then you are not a real friend anyway, she didn't even pick up the phone to call me. On the positive side of things, some people have really pulled through for me, you have to focus on yourself sometimes and ignore those people who don't treat you well enough ;0( xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - thankyou soo much for teh info. I read both articles you found and feel much reassured. I'll see how things go but might seeif I can get my thyroid levels chacked, just in case.

Mrsmiggins - how are you this afternoon? Here's hoping the cold is just a short one.

loubyloumum - welcome and sorry you have to join us. I know thinking about ttc straight away definitely helped me, and I am sure it was the same for the other ladies on here. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pink. I'm ok, just hope it doesn't linger. I'm working tonight doing a party but it shouldn't be a late one. Did really well yesterday going poas cold turkey but caved today and did one of each. Both bfn. Faye, due date would have been next wednesday, not this one just gone. It's tough, strange because the more recent loss is more on my mind, which does make me feel guilty too. But its my daughters second birthday this weekend so i'm letting that take my mind off it, concentrating on her.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pink. I'm ok, just hope it doesn't linger. I'm working tonight doing a party but it shouldn't be a late one. Did really well yesterday going poas cold turkey but caved today and did one of each. Both bfn. Faye, due date would have been next wednesday, not this one just gone. It's tough, strange because the more recent loss is more on my mind, which does make me feel guilty too. But its my daughters second birthday this weekend so i'm letting that take my mind off it, concentrating on her.


----------



## fayewest

Just spoke to the clinic, my specialist is leaving, she'll be gone in a few weeks after her holiday, I don't want to change after all this time, it's knocked me for six, set me back massively ;0(


----------



## MrsMM24

LOUBY, so sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope that you find comfort in our thread as we all have.... GL as you journey back to TTC! :dust:

EMUM, yay for the crosshairs, now, relax as much as possible in the TWW!! :dust:

FILI, hang in Hun, it is still a little early!!! :dust:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD6, begin checking CM today. OPKs on Sunday. Woke this morning and AF seems to have left.... Moving right along for an OV. Hoping to OV in about 2 weeks and got 1st confirmation of donation shipment for the 18th. I have been on my vitamins since cycle #1 after MC and till going. I have been keepin gup with my eating and exercising and things are coming together for my Christmas gift! Donations lining up, temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Can't type on a mobile


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for your kind words mrs mig and faye. I have to type on my phone for next two days so wont be writing much!!


----------



## pinksmarties

faye - What such horrible news, the last thing you want to hear. I know what it is like to build up a relationship with someone for it all to change. There relationship and trust you have built with your fs is unique. All I can say I am sure the new fs will be just as good, understanding and maybe even more proactive for you. :hugs:

MrsMM - Glad the witch has left, it make things easier to think of the next stage and yay for the shipment! What vitamins are you on? I was looking into B6 and mace today but was just being curious.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye, just to echo what Pink said. That really is rubbish news though. And Fil, my sympathy. Been using this crappy phone to post on here all week. Get my iphone back on monday and harmony will be slightly restored. Just covering up my red nose so i can go out and sell make up. Just want to put my pyjamas on and crawl into bed with a toblerone. I am practically mainlining chocolate at the moment, which does not bode well.


----------



## chistiana

MrsMiggins, owww sorry you re under hun...i d rather crawl into bed with a toblerone any time though!!Hope you feel better soon!

Fili, ow no smilies on phone..crap...how's the testing going? I dont think clearblues are stronger, they are always the later bfps for me. Next scan on monday.

Emum- even though it sucks having to wait with your fingers crossed yayayayayyayayay for hopefully the last tww!!!

Faye- owwww this really sucks....but maybe this will signal and new start and successful BFP?


----------



## chistiana

ow just needed to share a new found (for me) thing...especially interesting for those in the tww.I asked my dr why i have been banned from BDing and he told me that semen makes the uterus to contract. This is obviously bad if the egg hasnt implanted really well plus it might stop a fertilized egg from implanting. So i say for all you ladies in the tww..hold it for a couple of weeks!


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins said:


> Faye, just to echo what Pink said. That really is rubbish news though. And Fil, my sympathy. Been using this crappy phone to post on here all week. Get my iphone back on monday and harmony will be slightly restored. Just covering up my red nose so i can go out and sell make up. Just want to put my pyjamas on and crawl into bed with a toblerone. I am practically mainlining chocolate at the moment, which does not bode well.

Me too, am about to leave the house for the first time, to get some onion rings and magic stars, Mr P is arms deep in pheasant or I would send him i look like a mess though, shame its not halloween xx


----------



## BERDC99

My OH and I started ttc in August. To our suprise I got a BFP that same month. At five weeks I started to bleed. My hcg levels never got above 108 and the pregnancy was never located. I was giiven MTX and just a few days after my levels were back to <2. At the end of October I noticed my boobs were real sore so i took a test and it was positive faint but positive. Three days later I tested again cause I wanted to see a darker line, and it was negative. must have been a chemical cause i started AF on cd29. I am now on cd6 and just spotting now. I am hoping this is the month for our sticky bean. :dust: To all!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi BERD - welcome and I am sorry that you have to join us. You will find us all friendly and supportive. Hope this is your month.:hugs:

Christiana - I have heard that before about sperm as I think that is why pg women near due date are encouraged to DTD to help get things moving.

Hope everyone is well. Hope you are feeling better today Mrsmiggins.

OH and went out last night for a delayed anniversary meal which was lovely although as always ate too much. Faye - the onion rings and choc stars sound fab - I love onion rings!! Had another crappy sleep and woke at 4.30. I hope tonight I'll sleep right through. I have a course for work today which I could really do with out so no chance to chatting till maybe later.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning, all, morning Pink. boo to courses. I am feeling a bit rubbish this morning, due to the cold and the medicinal wine. I am still assuming AF is on her way, hence the wine. I was feeling my foot last night and in the area that relates to your ovaries and uterus was really tender so i know something is going on there. Hopefully if it is AF it will be soon. And welcome Berd, sorry for your loss.x


----------



## MrsMoo72

filipenko32 said:


> Can't type on a mobile

Fili, did you see who won big bro?! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies! I have a computer now! Mrs moo I was sooooooooo upset to see Aaron win!!! Why? How? He is awful!! Getting wound up now! :haha: 

I need to catch up with all threads so until i do i'll update me for now - I have retested this morning and all were :bfn: this morning - still extremely faint lines on the ic's but soooooo faint they're shadows of lines. Tending to think af is coming, boo hoo.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Flip, don't be so sure. I must only be a few days behind you and i am getting absolutely bugger all. In fact i've given the tests to OH to hide cos i'm sick of torturing myself. But if you are getting faint lines there must be a reason. You have been getting them for days. Like you said you fall pregnant at the drop of a hat so i wouldn't be suprised at all. I just hope the yams have worked their magic.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Bard welcome! SO sorry you have had to go through a loss, we're all here for you!! :hugs: I am not sure about this so sorry if i'm wrong but if you've had that shot then I think you have to wait a few months before ttc, what did your doctor say? 

Pink, shame you have a course today, hope you manage to get through it quickly and it's a little bit enjoyable! 

Mrs migg - those niggles sound promising!! Really hoping this is your month :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrs migg i'm torturing myself too now - gotta stop testing so much. I think it's really easy to set yourself up for a fall when testing so much because you're really expectant all of the time aren't you, well i am anyway!! I'm like What?! Why is it still negative at 4dpo!! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Faye, sorry about your fs leaving, you must be really gutted about that, what will you do? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

i know i am too. I know damn well that A- it is too early- FAR too early to test really, and B- i am pretty sure i didn't Dtd at the right time this month. With the exception of my second pregnancy whic happened the second month of trying it usually takes about 4 months for me so i'm not really expecting it to happen straight away. But i have tender boobs this morning so i went straight for the hptr.


----------



## filipenko32

ooooh tender boobs - I wish mine were this morning but they've eased off a lot now. Tender boobs send me running like lightning for a hpt!! Still think you're in the running. Sorry I am not helping to keep our hopes 'level' and calm am I?!!!


----------



## Emum

Sorry about your FS Faye. Though maybe the new one will be even better, and at least you are getting a second opinion without having to fight for it. I know it is hard though. We had the same FS throughout while I was ttc no 1 but he went on holiday at the crucial point of our IVF cycle so I had a complete stranger tell me that I didnt have enough eggs to go for egg collection that time round, and then do an IUI so as not to waste the egg I did have. Bizarrely, even though we did actually conceive as a result, I still felt I owed it all to the FS who was on holiday though, not the replacement so I do understand how you get attached to people in these circumstances.

so 4dpo for me. Temps still rising, boobs are tender, slight nausea, much reduced appetite. This ss will drive me mad!


----------



## filipenko32

They're all brilliant signs emum!!!! Keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you!


----------



## fayewest

Morning all, feel horrendous after the medicinal wine, but at least the throbbing takes my mind off things, I haven't had a drink in 3 months so the affects were harsh.

DH is taking me out today, I wouldnt much feel like it but the smell of stocking all the pheasant bones is making me ill. I think the fresh air will do me good. I am back to work Monday, I have no choice, bills to pay, it might be good for me to throw my mind into something. Got my prescription for clomid today, so as soon as I have had a normal cycle I can get back on the mission, I only have 4 months to get pregnant, thats so so scary, seems so final xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi faye, you mean you can only take clomid for 4 months?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

emum, great signs! Everything is crossed. Faye, hope you enjoy your day out. Work will be strange at first but once you get back into the swing of it i hope like you say it provides a distraction. Try not to focus on the 4 months and just do as many positive things as you can to try to conceive and focus on that. I can't believe how much ttc again has helped me get through these last few weeks.


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> Hi faye, you mean you can only take clomid for 4 months?

Yep, we got pregnant on our 2nd cycle and I am told that you can only take it for 6 months. I had surgery on my tubes too to remove some adhesions, I really hope they stay clear, I would hate for them to start closing up too soon ;0( xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

keeping everything tightly crossed for you Faye and hoping especially in your case that you are more fertile after a miscarriage and that helps you to get pregnant again more quickly.


----------



## filipenko32

What causes nausea before implantation!!?? Ive read that for some women this is a definite symptom even from 4dpo (emum) but how can that be?!


----------



## filipenko32

Faye it must be harder as you have a sense of a race against time, has anyone said to you that your tubes may close up?


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> Faye it must be harder as you have a sense of a race against time, has anyone said to you that your tubes may close up?

Was told that when adhesions are cleared they can reform so your best chance is the 6 months afterwards, just got to pray the clomid does its job again ;0) xx


----------



## filipenko32

ok well i am sure you will be as you are extremely fertile afterwards, you'll def be pregnant in the 1st 2 cycles, bet you!!!!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies sorry I have been awol for a while just been trying to take my mind off all things ttc for this cycle. git my lh surge from yesterday pm until this am and i rekon i will ovulate today or tomorrow. Cd 14-15 its getting earlier each cycle. Very strange. Also messes up.me getting my bloods done on cd 23 but hey Ho. 

As for nausea before implantation your body produces a hormone before imanplantation will see if I can find the link. I found the information whilst looking for an explanationhttps://poasaholic.blogspot.com/ as to how a clearblue digital works lol.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Debzie! Thanks so much for the link, I haven't read it yet but i will now, just wanted to say thankyou. Im glad you're not so far away from ovulation and back on the baby bandwagon - think it's good to have a break sometimes!! x :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Not read Debzie's link yet but I was actually sick today after a cheese sandwich and retching for a few hours afterwards!!! To be honest I am quite shocked at all this sickness. Does anyone think that it could be sickness before a period coming? I have never had that before though :wacko:


----------



## Emum

When I was pregnant with DS2 I got up in the night feeling a bit green, got as far as the bathroom door, and with no real warning projectile vomited in 360 degrees over the whole bathroom, hitting all the walls and the window and completely missing the toilet! I was about 8dpo at the time. I didn't test until 12dpo that cycle and got a positive before I finished peeing on the stick I think lol

PS. My lovely lovely husband cleared it all up for me, not even knowing it was all his fault that it happened :D


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> When I was pregnant with DS2 I got up in the night feeling a bit green, got as far as the bathroom door, and with no real warning projectile vomited in 360 degrees over the whole bathroom, hitting all the walls and the window and completely missing the toilet! I was about 8dpo at the time. I didn't test until 12dpo that cycle and got a positive before I finished peeing on the stick I think lol
> 
> PS. My lovely lovely husband cleared it all up for me, not even knowing it was all his fault that it happened :D

:rofl: love that about your husband!! Bless him. Thanks so much emum, :flower: that's so exciting, I will be very shocked if I get a bfp without an af!:wacko: but at the same time if i don't i will be confused forever about all this sickness! (hopefully it will be 4 more days for you before your husband has to clean up again!!)


----------



## Emum

4 days to wait for an answer would be awesome. FF is suggesting I test for the first time a fortnight tomorrow! When I will be 19dpo. Is there a smiley for completely speechless :D If I make it to 14dpo without testing I will consider myself to have been a model of restraint. In the event that I do get a BFP whenever that is, I plan to book myself in with the doctor for bloods/early assessment immediately. No way on earth will I be waiting 5 days longer than I need to before even finding out for sure!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all, long day at the course only to come to a cold house. Heating packed up this morning and the BG engineer has to order a new pump which won't arrive till Monday - arrgh. Sat here with hot water bottle thinking that at least that might help implantation of that were to happen!

Fili - was researching symptoms and it seem like lots of ladies had early nausea, so keep that hope up!

Emum - Fab story, what a lovely hubby you have!!

I have been a bit achey today, not quite cramps but something. Still not thinking its anything, in fact am sure it might be the cyst.

Debzie - not long time your ov, fingers crossed its your month.


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - I found this site, you probably know about it but just in case

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/dpo-chart.php?dpo=9


----------



## pinksmarties

Ignore me I've just seen your ticker:dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

Ha ha emum! No messing about, I like it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

the nausea came last pregnancy for me on the friday, AF would have been due on the tuesday. I knew it was pregnancy nausea there is nothing quite like it! Pink, thats rotten news about your heating, hope your hot water helps. Have just had a lovely birthday tea for dd at my dads with my vast assortment of sisters and step siblings, it was a nice family occasion. Now home to catch up on strictly and x factor.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins - Happy Birthday for DD, glad its been a good day for you. Enjoy your TV. I am jst about to watch Strictly, it only last 30 mins now I can fast forward through bruce forsyths embarrassing ramblings


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pink what a day for you!! sorry you're in the cold but yes you may be helping implantation!!!!!!! I hope this is going to be the month for you. How was the course? x :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> the nausea came last pregnancy for me on the friday, AF would have been due on the tuesday. I knew it was pregnancy nausea there is nothing quite like it! Pink, thats rotten news about your heating, hope your hot water helps. Have just had a lovely birthday tea for dd at my dads with my vast assortment of sisters and step siblings, it was a nice family occasion. Now home to catch up on strictly and x factor.

That sounds like a lovely day, happy birthday to your dd!! :cake:


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg was your sickness in your chest? mine is more in my chest, not really in my stomach if you know what i mean! and kind of waves of sickness when my mouth waters and then bleugggghhh! Was yours like that?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thats what my sickness has always felt like and It always started a few days before I got my bfps. Good luck x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

it was kind of in my throat! Bloody horrible. I never had any sickness at all with my first pregnancy, but the second two i felt rubbish, especially the last one. And when i didn't have the sickness i had the weird tightenings in my chest that i described the other day. In early pregnancy with dd i just had chronic diarrhoea which was a bit grim! Thanks for the birthday wishes, her birthday is tomorrow. She was born on Friday 13th, to my horror. Very excited about tomorrow.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrs moo x


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> it was kind of in my throat! Bloody horrible. I never had any sickness at all with my first pregnancy, but the second two i felt rubbish, especially the last one. And when i didn't have the sickness i had the weird tightenings in my chest that i described the other day. In early pregnancy with dd i just had chronic diarrhoea which was a bit grim! Thanks for the birthday wishes, her birthday is tomorrow. She was born on Friday 13th, to my horror. Very excited about tomorrow.

My birthday is tomorrow too. I was 13 on Friday 13th!


----------



## filipenko32

ladies, i'd thought i'd share this with you all, it's not pregnancy related but when i am having a really down day, especially after my mc's i listen to this song https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6H4r1kWqSM
and it cheers me up! It's nothing to do with pregnancy but I think it's really catchy, it makes me boogy! I really like miley and dolly Hope it cheers someone up too! :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

maybe we could all post our fave cheer up songs! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Happy birthday to you too emum!! :cake:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> it was kind of in my throat! Bloody horrible. I never had any sickness at alwith my first pregnancy, but the second two i fel rubbish, especially the last one. And when i didn't have the sickness i had the weird tightenings in my chest that i described the other day. In early pregnancy with dd i just had chronic diarrhoea which was a bit grim! Thanks for the birthday wishes, her birthday is tomorrow. She was born on Friday 13th, to my horror. Very excited about tomorrow.
> 
> My birthday is tomorrow too. I was 13 on Friday 13th!Click to expand...

Happy Birthday for tomorrow.x


----------



## fayewest

Evening ladies,

This never fails to cheer me up, she is so so bad it's hilarious. Don't know how to embed it though.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5RVM-aUtJM


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all, I am typing this with the minimum arm showing from the bedcovers, so cold this morning.

Happy Birthday Emum :cake: Hope you have a wonderful day!

I'll have to think of happy songs, faye - couldn't even bring myself to watch your video this early:haha:

Mrsmig- have another lovely day with DD - Happy Birthday to DD again! How is the cold? Any better?

Fili - any news on the test front this morning?

I got and extra hours sleep and didn't wake up till 5.30. Had a bit of a temp drop this morning not sure it is because the house is sooo cold and I think I mouth breathe. I have been temping vag also (not the same bbt!! I bought 2:haha:) and those seem more consistent so will use those temps next month.

OH had to have cold shower this morning before leaving for Edinburgh. He is part of the Armed Forces Remembrance Parade today.:plane:


----------



## filipenko32

:bfn: :bfn: :bfn: if I don't get a positive tomorrow then I am giving up hope! Sickness and retching is continuing though. Emum, when you had that sickness did you test before 12dpo and was it negative before then? 

Hope you warm up soon pink!!


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> :bfn: :bfn: :bfn: if I don't get a positive tomorrow then I am giving up hope! Sickness and retching is continuing though. Emum, when you had that sickness did you test before 12dpo and was it negative before then?
> 
> Hope you warm up soon pink!!

Keep up hope Flip, it's still really early! My friend didnt get a bfp until 20dpo, but she just knew. xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - There is still plenty of time for that BFP. I only had a faint line on FRER and I was 1 week overdue AF so rough estimate 20/21 dpo. 

Faye- how was your weekend? Although getting back to work was difficult it did help me so I hope tomorrow goes well.


----------



## fayewest

The midwife just called from the hospital to arrange for my 12 week scan and introduce herself, utterly devastating, just when you think you are coming to terms with it ;0( xx


----------



## Emum

Hi fili. No that month the test at 12dpo was my first test of the cycle. I think you are still in the game. :dust:

My temp shot up this morning. It was around 36.08 pre ovulation, then went up to 36.20 ish just afterwards, then a couple of days around 36.4. Today it was 36.81 at 7.00 am and 36.99 at 4.30 when I woke early and checked it. I only retested at 7 because the 4.30 temp was so high I thought I must have misread it! Do you think this might be the start of a triphasic chart? . [-o&lt; I can't think of anything which should have affected my temps for today.

We've had a nice day so far. OH bought me a lovely present, kids brought me breakfast in bed, then we went to church where my friends were very nice, and off to lunch in a nice restaurant which was fun, even though the waiter didn't speak very good english and mixed up the order. There was no childrens menu, but my older children are 11 nearly 12, and 10, so we ordered off the adult menu for them, with an extra plate to split their meal with the baby. But the waiter only brought one meal for all 3 of them to share, so we ended up having to split 3 adult meals between 5 of us! Then the baby decided to get restless and dad took him for a little walk in his arms to have a look over the counter into the kitchen to see what the chefs were doing, and somehow the baby managed to undo his nappy, which slipped down his trouser leg and off :wacko: Fortunately it was only a little wet, nothing worse!


----------



## pinksmarties

fayewest said:


> The midwife just called from the hospital to arrange for my 12 week scan and introduce herself, utterly devastating, just when you think you are coming to terms with it ;0( xx

I am so sorry :hugs: things after the mc really haven't been kind to you. Just as things seem to be improving something comes along again. Thinking of you love and hugs:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - how many dpo are you? Temps sounding fab. Funny story about the little one, glad it was just a little wet and like you said nothing more. I did have a question for you but I can't remember what it was, it'll come back to me.


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> emum - how many dpo are you? Temps sounding fab. Funny story about the little one, glad it was just a little wet and like you said nothing more. I did have a question for you but I can't remember what it was, it'll come back to me.

5dpo today so still early. But had a little niggle pain last night like a sharp needle prick low down on my right side, which could perhaps have been implantation, with the temp rise this morning? Hope I am not seeing things which aren't there and setting myself up for a big disappointment.


----------



## fayewest

Emum said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> emum - how many dpo are you? Temps sounding fab. Funny story about the little one, glad it was just a little wet and like you said nothing more. I did have a question for you but I can't remember what it was, it'll come back to me.
> 
> 5dpo today so still early. But had a little niggle pain last night like a sharp needle prick low down on my right side, which could perhaps have been implantation, with the temp rise this morning? Hope I am not seeing things which aren't there and setting myself up for a big disappointment.Click to expand...

my implantation felt exactly like tiny little pin pricks for 2 days, fingers crossed xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum -I remembered! Ithink I remember you saying you use Rubitussin, when are you suppsed to take it and how much?

I am 6dpo and had achey crampy pains yesterday but I am really not trying to get my hopes up. I think it might have been the cyst.


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> Emum -I remembered! Ithink I remember you saying you use Rubitussin, when are you suppsed to take it and how much?
> 
> I am 6dpo and had achey crampy pains yesterday but I am really not trying to get my hopes up. I think it might have been the cyst.

From a few days before you expect to ovulate until you know you have. 2tbsp x 3 daily. I warn you it tastes foul though!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink, have you read the Sperm meets egg plan? It explains it all quite well in there. Fil, hope you are bearing up ok. The last few days are the worst! Emum sounds like you have had a lovely day despite the mishaps. Faye that is so upsetting, poor you. Procedures in this country for how we are dealt with after a miscarriage are appalling. Me, i've had a lovely day for the little one's birthday, she is worn out and will sleep well tonight. I am having POAS withdrawal i think. Possibly this is even worse than normal 2ww because at least then wol know when AF is due to arrive. I can't remember how long it was last time either.


----------



## filipenko32

Evening all. yes i am doing ok but i just did another test (10miu) ic and the line is just a shadow again so not sure that really means much anymore. I also did a CBFM stick and the estrogen line is very dark with a faint line for the LH which i don't think is so good either. But then it might still be too early. I got my recurrent miscarriage appointment through for St Mary's which is the best to go to in the country for people like me, and it's on the 6th Dec but if i'm pregnant again i won't be able to go so... I would get another one though if i was pregnant so not too fussed. I have had every test done and i seem to be 'normal' so not sure what she can do. I really think that i have had bad luck but we'll see. 

emum that was a funny story, glad you had a nice day. I think your temps look fantastic!!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry to hear that Faye, seems to be a massive lack of communication between medical people there!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Right I have a plan!! I am going to hold my pee from now until mignight and then :test: !!! Does anyone think this might make a difference or am I wasting my time? :wacko:


----------



## Emum

Even if you get a BFP at midnight there is nothing you could do differently until your doctor opens tomorrow morning. So I would try and forget about it tonight and test with FMU tomorrow morning. So much more comfortable to hold your wee overnight whilst you are asleep, than during the day when you will be taking in food and liquids and creating the need to go.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> Even if you get a BFP at midnight there is nothing you could do differently until your doctor opens tomorrow morning. So I would try and forget about it tonight and test with FMU tomorrow morning. So much more comfortable to hold your wee overnight whilst you are asleep, than during the day when you will be taking in food and liquids and creating the need to go.

Thanks emum, I know you're so right but I also know that I won't sleep until I have had another test fix :wacko: :loopy: :wacko: Also I have my blood thinning meds ready to go so don't think i will go to the docs anyway, I will just make an app with the consultant who is looking after us and take it from there if i get a bfp.


----------



## fayewest

Horrible question but it anyone get really spotty after their MC, I am now on day 9 after it first started and I have the spots of a teenager. I normally get them pre ovulation but surely I cant be about to ovulate, I normally ovulate day 20/21, so it seems strange that it would happen so quickly afterwards


----------



## Hope39

Fili - what was your TSH level of your thyroid test? I have assumed that you had your thyroid tested as you have had lots of tests

xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Hope, yeah I have I will just go get it for you


----------



## filipenko32

Me Faye!! :hugs: it's awful isn't it!


----------



## filipenko32

Hope, my thyroid stim hormone result was 1.50, which the doc said was normal. Is that helpful? x x


----------



## ickle pand

Hello everyone, I've been MIA this weekend because we were in Glasgow for a birthday party. Had a great time at the party, although I was still really sore after the car accident so no dancing for me. We were supposed to be at another party last night but I just wasn't able so we came home early.

All this has been good to distract me from TTC but I did test this morning. I got a BFN but I'm not surprised. Really don't think we're in with a chance this month but I'm fine with it. I'm excited about next cycle so I'm actually looking forward to AF for a change lol!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Ickle, glad you had a great weekend! :happydance: I am just waiting for my bfp but i'm only getting :bfn: at the moment! Glad you're feeling positive and will keep my fingers crossed for you for this cycle. Here you go........... :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Warning TMI info question!! (kind of) Does anyone think that copious amounts of thick creamy cm is a good sign, and i mean copious amounts?! 

Talk about clasping at straws and impatience! My next question will be do you think that the full moon is a good sign!! :loopy:


----------



## fayewest

Hi Flip - check out my TTc diary for my breakdown of symptoms, that was a massive sign for me and continued right through the pregnancy ... eeek fingers crossed!!! ;0) xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks faye! :hugs: I'll check it out now

You ladies are keeping me going!! I wish I was a patient sensible person!


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Hope, my thyroid stim hormone result was 1.50, which the doc said was normal. Is that helpful? x x

You are fine on the thyroid side of things then. Some doctors think that TSH 4 is ok

Not sure if you have seen my recent posts around the forums but Prof Quenby latest research is thyroid function and recurrent miscarriages so she's quite up to date and knowledgeable on that at the moment

I am under strict instruction that i must not ttc until mine was under 2.5! She refused to do NK cell test, wouldn't take my money of me :smug:


----------



## filipenko32

Hope39 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hope, my thyroid stim hormone result was 1.50, which the doc said was normal. Is that helpful? x x
> 
> You are fine on the thyroid side of things then. Some doctors think that TSH 4 is ok
> 
> Not sure if you have seen my recent posts around the forums but Prof Quenby latest research is thyroid function and recurrent miscarriages so she's quite up to date and knowledgeable on that at the moment
> 
> I am under strict instruction that i must not ttc until mine was under 2.5! She refused to do NK cell test, wouldn't take my money of me :smug:Click to expand...

Yes I know I can't remember whether i was stalking you or just came across your post reading another thread!! I do know that with meds the thyroid can be easily controlled :happydance: You know if that's the cause of your mc's it's very easily fixed and you'll be just fine next time :happydance: Good spot on her part!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil you do make me chortle. I actually do find the moon can make a difference though- honestly! I am also copious in the region you mentioned as well, had to check a couple of times as i thought it was Flo. Faye, i had a breakout after mine too. It soon cleared up though. Welcome back Ickle and glad you had a good weekend, despite the lack of dancing. I am still in POAS withdrawal.


----------



## filipenko32

I don't know what poas withdrawal feels like mrs migg but it doesn't sound too good to me. I've heard about looking at the moon can bring on an af sooner and that's how our cycles were originally regluated or something like that!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

well, at the risk of making myself sound slightly eccentric, a friend of mine is a pagan and a witch and often talks about the new moon and other such stuff, i don't subscribe to it all but i have found myself with bfp after this on more than one occasion. Tbh if i do get a bfp i might ask her to do a spell for me. Its more than the NHS are prepared to do after 2 losses...


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: Yes it is a lot more than they''re prepared to do!! I'm off to look at the moon now! Really I am!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

or do i just sound barking mad?


----------



## filipenko32

No, you definitely don't sound barking mad! Not more than me anyway!


----------



## filipenko32

In fact I'll have the spell after you, if you don't mind!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

i shall speak to my friend.


----------



## loubyloumum

Heather from Chamberlain Court called.



fayewest said:


> Horrible question but it anyone get really spotty after their MC, I am now on day 9 after it first started and I have the spots of a teenager. I normally get them pre ovulation but surely I cant be about to ovulate, I normally ovulate day 20/21, so it seems strange that it would happen so quickly afterwards

Faye I thought I was the only one! I don't know about you but it has made me feel even more awful. I am now 12 days past mc and my bad skin has finally started to clear up :happydance: 

On another note is there any way for me to work out when I am most fertile after my mc or can I not work it our until I have my first af? I know this prob sounds like a daft question but with our first child and this pregnancy I just input my af dates into my I-phone and it would give me the dates best to try. After mc is it just a case of guess work?

...Sorry if im sounding totally clueless :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Louby. I am in no way an expert and there are a lot of people on here who will be able to give you some very sound advice. But i would advise you to get a pack of ovulation sticks, you can get them cheap on amazon, use those every day to give you an idea. Possible start temping as well. If you download the fertility friend tutorial on your iphone it is really informative and should help to get you started. AFM today, i was wondering if anybody had had both an erpc and a natural mc and if there was a difference in the time it takes for AF to return. I was looking online last night at how long it takes after an erpc and some people were saying it took up to 8 weeks! And they hadn't ovulated. The horror. After my first natural mc i think AF came after 4-5 weeks. Its 4 weeks tomorrow since i started bleeding so i'm hoping if she is going to appear it will be soon and then i can properly get a handle on whats going on. In other news- iphone back today, hooray!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies! Another :bfn: this morning :cry: and nightmares all last night probably pregnancy related since my hubby said I shouted out 'uterus' in my sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How is everyone else?

Hi Louby, do you use opks?


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg I have now had all 3 options natural, medical and erpc. Obviously i don't know yet with the erpc but with the other 2 it was exactly 5 weeks and not a day more or less after the 1st sign of miscarriage bleeding that i got my af. I don't know if i ov'd before af those first 2 mc's but i know i did this time! I wouldn't worry, if you've tested negative on a hpt, ovulated and there were no problems during the op I'd said 4 or 5 weeks. They do say it can take up to 6 weeks and after that you should go back to the doctor. But I also think that it depends on your cycle length too. Mine's 28 days. Hope that's helpful x


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning Ladies, I hope you are all ok and thank you for your advice. 

I have never used opks before, and if im honest never heard of them until I became a member on b&b :shrug: I think I will order some now and have a little try of them. Have you ladies used them before and found them helpful?

Mrs Miggins, I am downloading the app we speak - thank you. I feel very stupid asking such simple questions - sorry

Fil, im sorry for your bfn :hugs: I know what you mean about pregnancy related dreams I cant stop dreaming that all my friends are pregnant and feel soooo jealous!!! 

xxx


----------



## filipenko32

I have those dreams to Louby, and also ones where I am 45 and childless! (i'm 32) :cry: Not in a good place today :cry: :cry:


----------



## loubyloumum

filipenko32 said:


> I have those dreams to Louby, and also ones where I am 45 and childless! (i'm 32) :cry: Not in a good place today :cry: :cry:

Aw hun I am sending you a great big hug :hugs:

I think we all have those days where everything seems to come to a head and all you want to do is cry :cry:

I've not been a member on here very long but have found even just reading the support you ladies on this thread offer to each other super comforting. And on your down day today want to send you lots of love xxx


----------



## fayewest

loubyloumum said:


> Heather from Chamberlain Court called.
> 
> 
> 
> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> Horrible question but it anyone get really spotty after their MC, I am now on day 9 after it first started and I have the spots of a teenager. I normally get them pre ovulation but surely I cant be about to ovulate, I normally ovulate day 20/21, so it seems strange that it would happen so quickly afterwards
> 
> Faye I thought I was the only one! I don't know about you but it has made me feel even more awful. I am now 12 days past mc and my bad skin has finally started to clear up :happydance:
> 
> On another note is there any way for me to work out when I am most fertile after my mc or can I not work it our until I have my first af? I know this prob sounds like a daft question but with our first child and this pregnancy I just input my af dates into my I-phone and it would give me the dates best to try. After mc is it just a case of guess work?
> 
> ...Sorry if im sounding totally clueless :shrug:Click to expand...

Thank goodness they will clear up, I am now 10 days since the start of the mc and the bleeding has now stopped. 

Opks are a good idea, they don't work for me because I have pcos and they are not reliable, bbt is the only safe indicator for me, as the clomid removes all signs of fertile mucus. In my heart I am dreaming that I will get pregnant before my first af, as I cant take clomid til then and maybe, just maybe, I can ovulate without it (I have done in the past just not every cycle) and get some good ovulation signs. My cervix is already high (it was low all the way through the pregnancy ;0( ) 

This is all so confusing, I just want a baby!!! :cry:


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> I have those dreams to Louby, and also ones where I am 45 and childless! (i'm 32) :cry: Not in a good place today :cry: :cry:

Morning Flip, So sorry you are having such a rubbish day, it's so hard when that happens, it knocks you back, it will happen for you, I promise. 

Shall i tell you my dream, might cheer you up, although its horrendously embarrassing for me! I met Harry from 1 Direction on a plane flying to New York (He is about 12, and I am old enough to be his Mum!) and was flirting/kissing him. I woke up feeling so so ashamed, I obviously don't fancy him, I am a 34 year old woman. I knew I shouldn't have caved and watched X Factor last night!! So Tragic. 
Hugs for you today xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks faye, that's funny! I dreamt that I was having an affair with Bruce Forsyth once - that's the other extreme!!!!


----------



## Emum

Hugs for BFN filipenko. How sad am I? I woke up at 4.30 this morning, and after I had temped, I logged on here to see whether you had stayed up to midnight to test and had news for us! Its still early days though, so fxd you are just testing too early to register.

AFM. I have nausea, food aversions, sore swollen boobs and I think my nipples are changing colour the way they often do when I am pregnant. I am soo hoping I am not deluding myself and that these are good signs. Very frustrating to be just 6dpo and far too early to test!


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks faye, that's funny! I dreamt that I was having an affair with Bruce Forsyth once - that's the other extreme!!!!

UUuurrrgggghhh! You feel so violated when you wake up dont you:blush: so so embarrassing!


----------



## filipenko32

Thank emum, I don't think it's going to be my month but I really hope it is for you, those signs sound brilliant!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - sorry it is still bfn today and you are not having a good day:hugs: keep going though you amy still get that line. 

Although being on here and actively starting to ttc has helped me with the mc I think we don't always realise that it was only a few week ago that we mc and that were are still greiving. I had a bit of a blow out with the OH last night. I have hardly seen him all weekend, I was on the course on Saturday, he was in Edinburgh most of Sunday and in between he was on the xbox. I know he has to have 'his' time but 4hours or more come on!! :growlmad: After the shouting calmed down and I explained that no one asks how I am any more (i.e. things are supposedly back to normal) and he is the same. I still need to feel cared for and cuddled without me having to go upstair and ask for it. Things are fine now. What I was getting at was that we will all still have down days/times and not to feel bad about that. Sorry for my rant.

emum - your wake up times have been rubbing off in me!! All last week and4.40 again today, these early wake ups are killing me! Temp back up after the dip yesterday but still getting these achy cramps like I am due AF but not as sharp.

Mrsmig - hope you are feeling better today.

Louby - I was clueless about all this till coming on here now I go about telling my friends all sort of info they probably don't want to hear about!!:wacko: I have started using opks, just bought CBFM and started temping also so hopefully got all bases covered.! The ladies on here are very knowledagle I am sure you will be a poas addict soon too.

Faye - Is this your first day nback to work? Hope it going okay :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

@ Pink - I am working from the sofa (I work for myself) rather than the office, so not as productive as i could be but I barely slept a wink last night, it being a week on since I definitely knew I was miscarrying, but at least i am working somewhat. Have decided to stop eating crap too, I was really bad last week. 

I am just wondering if I will ovulate before I get my first AF or not? Been on clomid before which destroys all signs, not sure even if I do ovulate whether I will know.

Do you have to get a bfn after miscarriage before your body kick starts into a cycle again? I have to focus on getting pregnant again or else i will wallow in self pity forever ;0( x


----------



## ickle pand

Faye - I found that getting back to "normal" really helped me to get over the mc emotionally, even though it took me a while before I could concentrate properly. Luckily my boss was really understanding about it all and said that I could leave if I needed to and to just email him if he wasn't about to ask. Knowing that I could leave if I wanted, helped me to stay if that makes sense.

You do have to get a BFN before you'll ovulate but that can happen really quickly or it can take a few weeks - everyone's different. 

HTH


----------



## loubyloumum

Pink - you are so right. Your comment has just made me sit back and think it has literally been 12 days since my mc and we are all still allowed to be upset by the whole experience :cry: I just feel on overwhelming amount of desperation to get back what we had - normal?

The feeling at home from the Hubby that everything is 'back to normal' must be pretty common. I had a bit of a wobble over the weekend and to be honest was pretty mean to my hubby and totally lashed out :nope: I think its because I have been trying to put on such a brave face for the sake of everyone else (as I feel like everyone was waiting for me to crumble) it all came out at once and deep down it still hurts just as much as it did when I started to bleed :cry:

Faye and Pink I will def take your advice with the opks - anything is work a go to try and get a BFP as soon as poss. 
Another stupid question im sure but when I am temping what is it im looking for?? (Feel very dumb now) :wacko::wacko:

xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Yes it has taken until mc 3 for my hubby to realise that i can't just go back to normal in a week. And I have had quite a few blowouts, well 1 per miscarriage to be exact! 

As for temping Louby the other ladies are much more expert than me but i'm going to learn for my next cylce and join FF!


----------



## fayewest

@ Ickle - I will do a test tomorrow, fingers crossed its negative, so strange to want that after so long praying for a positive test ;0(


----------



## loubyloumum

Ok ladies I have just been to the loo in work and there was pink coloured discharge when I wiped (sorry for the details)... I stopped bleeding completely 5 days ago...anyone else had this?? :huh:


----------



## filipenko32

Faye - this is the worst bit of a miscarriage, i think and that's waiting for the negative test when you've been wishing for positives, it's so cruel. It will come though sooner now rather than later I promise. x


----------



## ickle pand

Loubylou - you should do the FF charting course. It teaches you everything you need to know. You're basically looking for a pattern rather than a specific temp. That course explains it better than I ever could though lol!


----------



## filipenko32

louby, yes don't worry about that AT ALL! xx :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

@Louby, don't worry about asking what might seem like silly questions, don't forget this thread is full of people who have had recent miscarriages so it is quite new to a lot of us. I have not had the pink spotting but there is a really good sticky thread on here somewhere that describes possible situations when you stop bleeding and I think that was one of them.

@Pink, I am feeling a bit better thank you although now it has gone onto my sinuses. I suffer horrendously with my sinuses and the only thing that eases it is Sudafed, which I daren't take in case by some miracle I am pregnant. Sorry you have had a crap weekend too. Like you say I think we do-and other people do- lose sight of the fact that we lost babies only 4 weeks ago. It is a hell of a lot to recover from. 

@Fili, Thanks. I reckon AF will be here next week. So hoping it is your month though. I can't understand why, if it is not, that you have been getting the faint lines when I have been getting none at all. I assume we are using the same tests? I am sorry you are having a rubbish day too and send hugs.

@Emum, I am also thinking my nipples have gone darker, and also my *cough* "bits" as well. I wasn't sure if I was imagining it but I tried to google bits getting darker last night but didn't get anywhere. 

@Faye - big hugs, I hated being pleased to see the negative hpt because it goes against everything I have wanted. It feels bizarre. But thank you so much for telling us about your dream because it made me properly belly laugh. 

And to all of you, because I don't usually post on the laptop and get to do this....
:dust: to you all.


----------



## Emum

ooooh Mrs M. I don't think I am anywhere nearly flexible enough to check what colour my bits are, and if by some mad chance I could do it now, I'd have nothing to compare it against :D

I have been looking at my FF chart and scheming as to the earliest I can possibly test and get an accurate result, and immediately after doing that, logged on to another thread I read regularly which is not a miscarriage focussed one but just a general ttc one, and a lady there who posted her BFP at dpo 10 yesterday and just logged on to say that she is starting to bleed and thinks it is all over already :( So now I am trying to convince myself that I should wait until the day AF is due at the very earliest, so that if I did have a chemical I would never know. Question is whether I can manage to hold out for a whole week and a day?


----------



## Hope39

loubyloumum said:


> Heather from Chamberlain Court called.
> 
> 
> 
> fayewest said:
> 
> 
> Horrible question but it anyone get really spotty after their MC, I am now on day 9 after it first started and I have the spots of a teenager. I normally get them pre ovulation but surely I cant be about to ovulate, I normally ovulate day 20/21, so it seems strange that it would happen so quickly afterwards
> 
> Faye I thought I was the only one! I don't know about you but it has made me feel even more awful. I am now 12 days past mc and my bad skin has finally started to clear up :happydance:
> 
> On another note is there any way for me to work out when I am most fertile after my mc or can I not work it our until I have my first af? I know this prob sounds like a daft question but with our first child and this pregnancy I just input my af dates into my I-phone and it would give me the dates best to try. After mc is it just a case of guess work?
> 
> ...Sorry if im sounding totally clueless :shrug:Click to expand...

Louby i ovulated on CD25 following a miscarriage. I started using OPK around CD 15, i was still getting use to them so i had clearblue digital OPK on standby. I had a lot of CM on CD24 so came home and tested using the digi on CD25 and got a smiley face. AF arrived yesterday, esactly 5 weeks after natural miscarriage started!

I sort of started charting my temps, my temp did drop on the day i ovulated too so might be worth you trying


Hope this helps


----------



## MrsMM24

PINKSMARTIES, I take sooo many vitamins or supplements that I don't write it here, check my siggy for my journal, the last post I believe has the whole break down! YAY for your awesome delayed Anniversary dinner!

:wave: BERDC99 sorry for your loss Hun :hugs: I hope you find support here and others to share that BFP with as soon as you get it! :dust:

MRSMIGG, sooo glad DH has hidden those tests! :dust:

EMUM, Happy belated B-day TTC Buddy! :cake: FXD for that rising temp you have! :dust:

FAYE, I'm glad you were able to get out with DH to de-stress, sucks that you got that call, I think in here, we have all gotten one of those calls and they are never at an ideal time. I hope you feel better Hun! :hugs:

*AFM...*Still not much on this end, CD9, had a very long busy weekend. Got everything lined up, donations are scheduled and ready for delivery, doc appt for IUI set as well... Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend... I'm continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## pinksmarties

louby - I ov day 21 if you count the day of my ERPC as CD1. I think my -ve preg test was cd 16 which means I ov'd 5 dyas later (wow that seems quick - only just worked that out).


----------



## pinksmarties

for those who use FF. When AF comes do you think I should delete all data for this cycle so FF learns my normal pattern sooner? I only have temps from CD15 onwards (counting erpc as CD1).

When I am home tonight I'll try to put a link/ticker to my posts.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrs migg, the lines have been like 'greasemarks' on the 10 miu strips and the opks i did were only faintly there too. I'm starting to think these were evap lines as they did take just over 10 mins to develop them so that probably too long after to read them anyway.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi MrsMM. Can't write much have to get back to work. Thanks. I'll look on your journal when I get home.


----------



## filipenko32

I ov'd 5 days later too pink - it's silly quick isn't it. So you'll have to be quick to catch it faye!!


----------



## MrsMM24

pinksmarties said:


> for those how use FF. When AF comes do you think I should delete all data for this cycle so FF learns my normal pattern sooner? I only have temps from CD15 onwards (counting erpc as CD1).
> 
> When I am home tonight I'll try to put a link/ticker to my posts.

No, don't delete it. FF needs all the information. CD1 is when you 1st begin to bleed during an MC.


----------



## pinksmarties

MrsMM24 said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> for those how use FF. When AF comes do you think I should delete all data for this cycle so FF learns my normal pattern sooner? I only have temps from CD15 onwards (counting erpc as CD1).
> 
> When I am home tonight I'll try to put a link/ticker to my posts.
> 
> No, don't delete it. FF needs all the information. CD1 is when you 1st begin to bleed during an MC.Click to expand...

It's just that there is so little info and there is no way my cycle will be that long normally (or I hope not). How do I link FF charts to here?


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> I ov'd 5 days later too pink - it's silly quick isn't it. So you'll have to be quick to catch it faye!!

Since I never put when I had my -ve on my chart I didn't realise it was so soon, I had to go back over all these post to see when that was I mentioned it in here!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Managed to link my chart -woo hoo.

I also have heat, the nice Britsh Gas man sorted out the boiler this afternoon and OH even did all the ironing - result!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Well I have signed up to ff but I'm strggling to fathom it all out properly on my phone so will set it up properly tomorrow at work. And it's Monday night soap night so goin to try take my mind off ttc for a couple of hours ha! Also I did my first hpt today since mc and it is still very faintly + so hopefully in a few days or so I will get a bfn - although it is strange to hope for one of those :-/ but from what I can gather after the negative we should ovulate.
Just wanted to say thank you to you ladies - at the moment you are keeping me very sane xxx


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> I ov'd 5 days later too pink - it's silly quick isn't it. So you'll have to be quick to catch it faye!!

Maybe I will have already missed it then, as I started miscarrying last Saturday, or do you mean 5 days after the bleed stopped? x


----------



## fayewest

ah ha sorry I just looked back through, I will do a first preggo test tomorrow to see if its negative, I was told it should be by Saturday, fingers crossed, did you have normal pregnancy signs? xx


----------



## pinksmarties

fayewest said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> I ov'd 5 days later too pink - it's silly quick isn't it. So you'll have to be quick to catch it faye!!
> 
> Maybe I will have already missed it then, as I started miscarrying last Saturday, or do you mean 5 days after the bleed stopped? xClick to expand...

For me it was 5 days after my -ve hpt. This was about 2 weeks after my operation erpc. I didn't have a lot of bleeding but had discharge for about a week. Not sure with natural miscarriage. It all depends on how high your HCG levels were to start with before the body realises its back to normal and restarts you cycle.


----------



## filipenko32

Yes 5 days after negative hpt. I don't think you can ov if you still have hcg in your system which can take up to two weeks (depending on how far along you were) to clear. Then when the preg test is neg you can start testing for ovulation. Hope that makes sense!! x x


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> Yes 5 days after negative hpt. I don't think you can ov if you still have hcg in your system which can take up to two weeks (depending on how far along you were) to clear. Then when the preg test is neg you can start testing for ovulation. Hope that makes sense!! x x

Perfect sense, I just need to hope for the negative now, I will test tomorrow, I am now of day 10 since the beginning of the mc so I hope that will be this week sometime. I was 8 weeks along, so sad ;0( Just gets to you, you know, this time last week was the worst day of my life as we had the mc confirmed. Work is a definite distraction xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have got my iPhone back now, so am able to keep better track of things thank goodness. If I order my bbt when I get my AF and start temping after that will it still give me a good indication of things for next month do you think?


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - I'd order it now and start temping as soon as you get it so you get into the habit of it. You can buy BBT's in Boots (I'm sure other chemists will have them too).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ickle. I will. 

*Rant alert*

Been off Facebook a while as my old phone can't handle it, what do I come back to? An update from one of my post natal group friends who found out she was pregnant just after me saying she had just had her 12 week scan and Harry's brother and sister was healthy and due on May 22nd (a week after my due date) 
Of course she has every right to post her good news but she could have maybe been a teeny bit more sensitive? And the other girl I mentioned before saying she had 7 weeks to go and was thoroughly miserable and couldn't wait for it to be over. I couldn't help it and posted in what I hoped was a jokey way I posted "Oi woman, stop it!" as someone had also told her to enjoy it as it was a blessing. She got all stroppy and said "wot? I'm in so much pain with my hernia and my back it is awful. I know I am lucky to have a life growing in me but I just cant wait till the end". So I apologised and said I didn't know about the hernia and I was just down as it is my first due date this week. 
Was I hideously in the wrong?


----------



## filipenko32

No mrs migg you weren't in the wrong, you had a perfectly natural reaction and I would have felt the same way tbh. I avoid facebook for precisely that reason tho!! I can't handle anything like that :wacko: I think you did well to keep reading past the 1st 2 words. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Ok well I have nausea again and I just did another 10 miu hpt ic and the line is definitely darker!! If you hold it outstretched you can still see it BUT i'm not sure it has so much pink in it, still greasemarkish but def darker than i've been getting. It's this sickness that throws me, I mean i never get sick unless i'm pregnant and i am def having waves of nausea - unless i'm coming down with a bug?? I'll keep you posted but i won't test again tonight, no really i wont. i'm not and that's that. Til tomorrow xx


----------



## Emum

Sounds good filipenko. I'd be tempted in your shoes to crack out a digital if you have one in the house for Fmu at 12dpo. It definitely sounds like you are getting TLPs now.

I'm nauseous too, with trapped wind and not so trapped wind :blush: my aureolas are definitely larger and darker and my boobs are swollen and tender. Also getting cramps in my lower right side. And some food aversions have started. My breakfast juice this morning tasted very strange! Also have an increased appetite. All seems a bit full on for 6dpo though. I hope I'm not talking myself into something.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's definitely looking good for you Fil!!! Have you tender boobs? Or can you not tell from prodding them too much? 
My friend just text me to apologise about the Facebook comment btw. Hopefully she will think again before moaning on there! 
Oh, and re bbts, just looked on amazon and the reviews all said they were crap! Any recommendations? Ickle do you use a boots one?


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> Sounds good filipenko. I'd be tempted in your shoes to crack out a digital if you have one in the house for Fmu at 12dpo. It definitely sounds like you are getting TLPs now.
> 
> I'm nauseous too, with trapped wind and not so trapped wind :blush: my aureolas are definitely larger and darker and my boobs are swollen and tender. Also getting cramps in my lower right side. And some food aversions have started. My breakfast juice this morning tasted very strange! Also have an increased appetite. All seems a bit full on for 6dpo though. I hope I'm not talking myself into something.

emum, have you ever visited a website about week wait symptoms? Well on here lots of ladies start having symptoms really early. In my last 3 pregnancies I have had distinct symptoms like yours above. I'll post the link in a mo


----------



## filipenko32

My bbs feel slightly tender, but not really bad, I tend to get that more around week 5. Oh gosh I don't know what to think. Been so down today going to try not to get my hopes up again. My emotions are a daily 'triphasic pattern' at this time in my cycle!!


----------



## filipenko32

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

Here you go emum and anyone else who is interested in analysing 2 week wait symptoms - oh that will be all of us then, just at different times!!


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's definitely looking good for you Fil!!! Have you tender boobs? Or can you not tell from prodding them too much?
> My friend just text me to apologise about the Facebook comment btw. Hopefully she will think again before moaning on there!
> Oh, and re bbts, just looked on amazon and the reviews all said they were crap! Any recommendations? Ickle do you use a boots one?

I've got the baby mad one from Amazon. It doesn't have a light, and despite what it said it doesn't retain the last measured temperature but always shows 36.5 for a few seconds when switched on irrespective of whether your last one was higher or lower than that. But it was quite cheap, came the morning after I ordered it and seems accurate enough and easy to use.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg i use a bbt thermom i got off amazon called 'baby mad' i don't know how it fairs quality wise, seems ok. I don't really temp tho i just do it whenever i feel like it throughout the day when i'm not ripping open test packets!


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all

Mrsmig - I got mine of amazon but also got one in Boots as they were on offer(old packaging I think). The Boots one (full price) is aboot £20 definitely not worth it for a booklet with charts in.

Like the other said, mine has no back light and the beeps seem quiet loud very early in the morning.

Fili- hope that test is darker agin this morning fx'd


----------



## filipenko32

Bad news everyone, I got my period this morning! I'm ok with it though as I went through all my disappointment yesterday, G-d knows what the sickness was, pretty scared and confused that I had that and still feeling queasy this morning!! 

Going to start temping properly, however i can't do it in bed as soon as i wake as it wakes dh up. So I'm doing mine when i get up but hopefully at the same time and place. I wasn't temping reliably this month but i def noticed a massive temp drop (36.80's to 36.20's) from 9dpo. Signed up to FF and will link up my chart. Excited about having another thing to test. 

All my water dreams must have been telling me my period ws coming!

Going to be able to make my St Mary's appt too and I still might get a bfp before Christmas!! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil, bad news that it hasn't happened for you this month, I was so sure it had! Big hugs, but what a great attitude! If the same thing happens to me in a few days (was it another 5 weeks for you by the way?) then I shall take inspiration from how you have dealt with the disappointment. Great that you can keep your appointment at St Mary's and really get stuck into temping this month. Good on you girl. 
I had an awful nights sleep, cold and sinuses feel horrible. Hate tuesdays, have to drop dd off at playgroup and I work from 12-8pm. Symptom wise, feel a bit "full" in the uterus but that is probably AF being imminent.


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry you didnt have a good sleep mrs migg, your cold sounds awaful, hope it gets better soon or is worth it and it's a pregnancy symptom! My af came back exactly 4 weeks and 5 days after 1st sign of mc bleed. Hope you have a better day than you think you're going to have! xx


----------



## filipenko32

I think i'll change my avatar again and hope that it brings me luck! Something sparkly i think!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:hugs:Do it! And big hugs again. Despite being positive you must still be gutted.


----------



## filipenko32

pink does your chart show an implantation dip at 6dpo?


----------



## Emum

Sorry :witch: has flown in this morning filipenko. Like the others I thought this was your month.

Hope you are able to have a stress free day with time to pamper yourself. Maybe a period party tonight with some wine and chocolate, and all the things you can't eat when the BFP comes around?


----------



## ickle pand

I use the Boots one. It doesn't have a light though which is a pain. I just switch it off after it beeps and take it into the bathroom and enter my temp in the FF app on my phone, usually while I'm waiting for my CBFM to read the stick. 

AFM - The :witch: got me this morning. I'm not at all surprised given my chart this cycle. I'm excited to be starting soy to help my ov and EPO to help my CM, I just still haven't worked out exactly what doses I need to take of each.


----------



## filipenko32

ickle, me and you are in synch now! You know how they say women's periods come together if you work with a lot of women, wonder if it's true on the forums!! 

This month I am cancelling aspirin and only taking folic acid and fish oil, that's it, no prenatals. I'm also cutting out caffiene completely and having 1 small glass of red wine per week. My exercise regime is going to be upped to 4 x a week too. All this did the trick last time. Oh no...all that is making me feel tired already! :sleep:


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle, do you have the same number of cycle days as me? 28, sorry if you've told me this before. Just thinking it would be good to get bfps at the same time!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ickle. Sorry the witch got you too. I'm liking the sound of a Period Party! I have awful pmt today. Snappy and irritable and horrible cramps. And on top of that, and the cold and the sinuses, my back seized up in the night and I am in agony! One of the girls can fit me in for a bit of a massage at 4 but got to keep going till then. Bleugh. Hope everyone else has better days.


----------



## ickle pand

filipenko32 said:


> Ickle, do you have the same number of cycle days as me? 28, sorry if you've told me this before. Just thinking it would be good to get bfps at the same time!

Sorry to hear you're out too. I had a 29 day cycle which is a personal best so hopefully it's going to continue. If nothing else it gives me more chances to get pregnant in a year! I really want a stronger ov this time though, regardless of when it happens. I might have to add that to my Santa list lol!



Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks Ickle. Sorry the witch got you too. I'm liking the sound of a Period Party! I have awful pmt today. Snappy and irritable and horrible cramps. And on top of that, and the cold and the sinuses, my back seized up in the night and I am in agony! One of the girls can fit me in for a bit of a massage at 4 but got to keep going till then. Bleugh. Hope everyone else has better days.

I hate PMT - you feel horrible and there's nothing you can do about it, just wait for AF to start and when you're TTC you just want to get it over and done with so that you can move on to the next cycle. 

If I do get my BFP this cycle, I think I might hold off until Christmas Day to tell my folks (if I can keep it in). That would be an amazing present to give them :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't believe this... Just been to the loo and guess who's here? It happens in 3's, it would seem. Oh well, time to get charting. Strange late in the day appearance it is usually when I get up. Oh well at least I can hit the sudafed.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry you're officially out but it's nice that we're all at the same stage :)


----------



## fayewest

Super light line on the pregnancy test, the sort of line that I would be elated to have seen just a month ago, the sort of line I would be very cautiously optimistic that I was pregnant. I want for this to go away so I can start all over again ;0(


----------



## loubyloumum

fayewest said:


> Super light line on the pregnancy test, the sort of line that I would be elated to have seen just a month ago, the sort of line I would be very cautiously optimistic that I was pregnant. I want for this to go away so I can start all over again ;0(

This sounds like the same type if line I got yesterday Faye. I'm hoping by the weekend it will be gone. I will be 2w tomorrow since mc started. I found it a very strange feeling looking at a test like that when you know there is nothing there - did you feel the same?

Fil and ickle I'm sorry af got you today but I suppose you know where you are at now for charting etc. I have spent most of the morning on ff and think I'm getting to grips with what means what now xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

ickle pand said:


> Sorry you're officially out but it's nice that we're all at the same stage :)

Knowing I'm in good company makes me feel better about it. Another reason why this is a good place to be.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye and Louby, you will feel surprisingly good about those BFNs. It does feel alien but it's part of the end of a bad time- it helps you to move forward a bit.


----------



## fayewest

Thanks for your support ladies, really sorry you are getting BFN's but I really know that it will happen, we've just got to keep on trying and it will happen ... within 4 months, it just has to xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I was just looking at FF and I realised that this is my last cycle this year and also the last cycle before what would've been my DD (2nd of Jan). I hope that this is a good omen and that I don't get my hopes up too much, but we all know how hard it is not to. 

It sounds silly but at my mums work they have big sculpture which is like two big pillars that taper at the top, and they joke that anyone who walks in between those pillars ends up pregnant. She works close to the fertility clinic so I quite often meet her for lunch to let her know the latest. One time I was there, mum got me to walk through those pillars, and it turned out that I did get pregnant either that cycle or the following one. I'm thinking of making another trip to see her, just in case lol! I'm not usually superstitious at all but I want to throw everything at this cycle.


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies

So sorry the witch flew in to visit all three of you, onwards and upwards to the next cycle.

Amanda good look with Soy I have taken it in the past and got my last BFP with it. Was going to try it again next cycle but I am in two minds as I now know that it pushes my ovulation back a few days and plus I am getting my bloods done. If you need any advice on soy I am here. The easiest ones to buy are Tescos own brand they come in 40mg tablets but have no other added ingredients. I took them all at night to minimise the side effects. You can tell my soy cycles on my ticker as my temps are nice and smooth, not like this cycle. Really do not know what has gone on here. Last time they were this erratic was the cycle following my mmc???? I am doing everything right. 

I am debating the plan for next cycle already am seriously considering having a holiday from temping, but have a stash of opks. Would just love a chilled out cycle and OH has promised me that he will turn down a job if it means he is working around the time of ov next cycle.


----------



## ickle pand

Your soy cycles look good - very clear temp spike and then sustained higher temps which is what I'm not getting just now. I hope it does the same for me. I've bought the Tesco ones and I'm planning on doing CD3-7 for the first cycle. What dosage did you take. I was thinking 120mg for all 5 days as a starting point. Did you get any side effects from it? I'm also going to take EPO to improve CM as I've heard really good things about it.

That's good that your DH is planning ahead like that. It's much better if it feels like you're both doing all you can. I have to admit I feel a bit resentful if my DH goes away around ov time but it's hard to predict further than a cycle ahead with my irregular cycles.


----------



## filipenko32

Where do you get the soy from and in what form?


----------



## ickle pand

I bought soy isoflavone capsules from Tesco of all places. They're sold as something for menopausal women to take but they can also help women with ovulation problems if taken correctly :)


----------



## fayewest

ickle pand said:


> I bought soy isoflavone capsules from Tesco of all places. They're sold as something for menopausal women to take but they can also help women with ovulation problems if taken correctly :)

Do they help you ovulate? I might invest x


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> Where do you get the soy from and in what form?


Sorry being thick, what does the soy do? I am willing to try anything at all, just bought evening primrose


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah they are supposed to be like a natural form of clomid. Since I have PCOS and can't get clomid until I get my weight down, I thought it was worth giving them a go. You take them for 5 days at the start of a cycle, like clomid. Different days are supposed to have different effects so I'm starting with CD3-7 because it's in the middle. 

There's a thread I've joined that's given me lots of advice. Here's the link https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/623797-lets-welcome-soy-cycle-28-bfps-so-far.html


I just started EPO today. I'm just taking 1000mg daily until ov but if it's not enough to improve my CM, then I'll up it to 2000mg. How much are you planning on taking?


----------



## fayewest

ickle pand said:


> Yeah they are supposed to be like a natural form of clomid. Since I have PCOS and can't get clomid until I get my weight down, I thought it was worth giving them a go. You take them for 5 days at the start of a cycle, like clomid. Different days are supposed to have different effects so I'm starting with CD3-7 because it's in the middle.
> 
> There's a thread I've joined that's given me lots of advice. Here's the link https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/623797-lets-welcome-soy-cycle-28-bfps-so-far.html
> 
> 
> I just started EPO today. I'm just taking 1000mg daily until ov but if it's not enough to improve my CM, then I'll up it to 2000mg. How much are you planning on taking?

I am thinking 1000mg, if I can ever get the dammed lid off! What a pain in the arse, i shouldn't have gone for the boots own. I really hope it works ;0)


----------



## filipenko32

Well I have just come back from seeing a consultant and he told me an interesting theory. He asked me if I get pregnant quickly (I do, or have in the past anyway - literally 1st cycle we try) so I said Yes. Then he said that this could mean I am hyper fertile!! So when other people can take say 3 or 4 months to get pregnant (like my sister who's never had trouble) they have already rejected bad embryos and only fertilise the good ones whereas my body has a flaw which means i accept any old embryo all the time "Easy" basically!! Treatment? Nada. "Just keep trying!" What do you think?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, Fil, I'm guessing that doesnt really help you a lot does it? It's great that you get pregnant quickly but if there is no selection process in place and they are not doing anything for you except say "just keep trying" well that's exactly what you are doing! On the other hand, you haven't got the bfp this month so hopefully you are more selective than they think! Did it sound like he was fobbing you off at all?


----------



## MrsMM24

LOUbY, yeah sit with FF at work when you get a chance and then link your chart so we can all stalk it. It will be tremendously helpful... :dust:

FAYE, no, OV doesn't happen with HSG in the system so you need to be for the first time, hoping for a neg on hpt to show that it is low enough to get out the OPKs... GL :dust:

MRSMIG, so sorry that AF has shown up. I say start temping as soon as you get that BBT, it will help catch the pattern better.... :dust:

FILI, sorry that AF has shown, it mught be worth it for you to begin temping... GL FXD! :dust:

ICKLE, hey Hun, so sorry that the witch has flown in, but I am excited for your soy cycle, this should be the one!!! :dust: I hope this is it for me too as this is my last try in 2011....

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD10. Everything is planned and got days off work for donation appts, so just waiting for it all to come together. Continuing to get vitamins in, exercise, and eat good. I am anxious to try for the biggest Christmas gift I've ever received! :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING...GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg, you're right it doesnt help one bit except he said that he hasn't seen anyone with my 'stats' not become successful eventually :happydance: However this does little to allay the fear of more mc's so we're seriously thinking of ivf with a selection process in place to begin with. Posh beckham had it so she could have a girl - you can choose the sex if you want to but some people don't think this is ethical... But more importantly they're screened for perfection to begin with as my mc's are most like chromosome probs as most common mc's are except i've had a bit of bad luck to. Why would my womb be so "Easy"? My womb is not fussy apparently so i'll have to be instead!!


----------



## debzie

Fili that is a good theory. Not very helpfull though. It takes me on average 4 ttc cycles to fall pregnant.

Amanda the cycle i got my bfp i too 120,120.180.180.200mg so an increasing dose cd 3-7. I have also took ot 2-6 where I spotted until cd.11. The first cycle i take it i usually get loads of ewcm but the second have hardly any so used preseed. The last cycle I took soy I upped it to 200mg straight. Main side effect is a headache and dizzyness. Also had night sweats and hot flushes. I had more o ulation pain too. Good luck. It can delay ov or bring it forward.so use your opks sooner.


----------



## debzie

Apology for my spelling on my phone.


----------



## filipenko32

Debzie is Soy really that powerful that it can bring your ov forward - did you notice this?!


----------



## debzie

Yeah it can with some women as early as cd10 for me it delayed mine the latest being cd20.


----------



## filipenko32

wow, it's amazing that it's living in a little tub in Tescos and it can do that. I am wondering whether to get some tomorrow and take it cycle day 3-7. I often think my LP could be a bit longer since it's 12 days


----------



## pinksmarties

MrsMigg,fili and ickle -sorry to hear about the :witch: arriving. :hugs: 

Fili -I really thought it was your month as everything seemed so good :hugs:
I am not sure about the 6dpo drop. I just put it down to poor sleep and maybe mouth breathing (although he vag temp showed a slight drop also). It seems too big a drop for implantation does it not? Still not thinking along those lines as my irritability has jumped a notch so might only be a few days behind for AF.

Mrsmig - when do you think you ov'd? Does that seem a short time form ov to AF. I was still reckoning on (average) 14 days after ov for AF to arrive so you would be similar to me. Hope the cold and sore back clear soon and the massage helped. 

faye - not long before the -ve hpt. I have a coupl of days of very faint lines til nothing. What sensitivity are you using 10ui/25ui?

louby - I felt exactly the same getting the -ve hpt. Odd emotions as I was so pleased it meant I could start thinking about ttc properly yet very sad to know that was the end.

Hi Debzie - I was looking into the soy but thought I might hold off for a while as I heard it can change your cycle. Looks really interesting though.

MrsMM - not long to go for CD18!!


----------



## filipenko32

Pink I was irritable for pregnancy 2 & 3 but also before this af too so I don't think you can discount pregnancy because of that. :dust: for you. I'll be SOO happy if this is your month :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

and for everyone else nearly or in their 2WW x x


----------



## filipenko32

pink I don't know about the normal size of drops for implantation dips, does anyone else?


----------



## Emum

Not sure your consultant was very helpful, fili. I'd be a tad offended to be told my uterus was "easy" to be honest :D I was once told, on a pelvic exam 3 weeks after giving birth, that I had "very slack vaginal walls" which I also didn't take as a huge compliment :rofl:

OK. I seriously need a reality check on the symptom spotting. All the same ones as yesterday but add to that I've spent the day farting like a leaky balloon :blush: So glad my OH has been at work all day. Also been starving hungry. I am really really trying to wait until next week until I test, but it is getting harder and harder to stay patient. 7dpo today.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh emum I feel your frustration!!!! Now as you'll know from the example I set, 7dpo is FAR too early to be testing and now I have a massive depletion of test sticks and a bfn. I would hold on until another.......hour then :test: just for fun and to ease your mind! As for a reality check well I did have a lot of pregnancy symptoms including awful sickness and well.... But it's really unusual not to have preg symptoms and be pregnant! So :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

"Easy" is my take on it or I think I would have punched that doctor on the nose!! Me and DH have booked an appointment at the Bridge Fertility clinic in London to discuss the pgd. The consultant there thinks it would help me and I've been seeing him since the 2nd mc when he shoooed me away then so I do trust what he says. It's a bit scary tho :loopy:


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - I wasn't sure how to take what the dr said either, not the most helpful answer. I am glad you have this other consultant to see, something else positive to work on. 

Thanks for all the baby dust!!! However, I have been getting really bad back ache tonight and strong womb ache which is just like pre AF. Usually with PMT I can pick a fight in an empty room and that is how I am strating to feel. I just thought the LP would be longer for all of us. Is in normal to have short LP after mc? I will be okay with AF (I think) when it shows as then I can crack out my new CBFM which arrived yesterday.


----------



## fayewest

Pink - I am using 25ml or it says CUT OFF 25miu/ml on the back of the packet, is that 25?

I am getting tweaky ovaries, which I often do a few days before ovulation, but no mucus, no other signs and no nothing. Could it be that my ovaries are just still hurting?

Hi Ladies -- Sorry for not communicating this last day, had a major breakdown today, it was really hard leaving the house/dealing with our solicitor for the mortgage/seeing all the babies in town. Having a stressful time at work too signing off a website, I literally lost the plot, screaming/crying the lot ;0(


----------



## fayewest

I def want to use soy and clomid this cycle, where else can I get some aside from Tesco, I must be the only person in the world who lives miles from one xx


----------



## pinksmarties

faye- you don't need to apologise. Sorryo to hear you have had such a crappy day. I think we have all had those meltdown day :hugs:

The 25ui is I think the standard hpt but you can get even more sensitive test that are the 10ui. I am sure your -ve hpt will be here very soon. Are you on clomid already? I thought you could only get that from the GP.

I have been looking at what some people take and if I took any more vits I'd rattle.

Tescos had some really cute Winnie the pooh baby things (rattle and cuddle blanket) I just couldn't resist and bought them. Now I keep looking at them and feeling sad


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye, sorry you had an awful day or two, just hope it has helped to vent. 
Pink, feeling a little better ta, the massage helped and I had my wars candled which has relieved the sinus pain a bit. Re when did I ovulate, according to my sticks it was November 6th, which has given me a luteal phase of 9 days? Is that right? It seems very quick. I have a very odd cycle though, it alternates every other month. Month one, it will be 28 days, give or take a day. Month 2, it will be shorter, around 24 days. Then the next month 28, then 24. So either this was my short cycle, or my opks werent reliable. I have been wondering about this alternate cycle anyway so to get to know a bit more about my cycle will be good. I couldn't get a bbt in the small town where I work so I've had to order one off Amazon so I can't start temping for a few days but I'm looking forward to getting to grips with it. I was expecting a heavy painful AF but so far it has been surprisingly light. Hope the witch is going easy on Ickle and Fili too.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that Debzie :) I might give that dosage a go since it seems like a lot of women increase throughout the 5 days.

Filipenko - Soy doesn't help your LP, it's just helps with ovulation hun.

The witch is going easy on me, which I'm really thankful for because I'm still sore after the crash last week and DH is dying with the manflu, so it's like I have a child to look after lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

I am glad you are feeling better and that AF hasn't been too bad. I am a little worried about AF as I heard the first one after mc can be really bad and I thought my ones before were sore. Knowing yours hasn't been too sore so far is reassuring. I don't think it is essential to chart through AF as temps can be a bit erratic anyway. Since I started I have been waking very early every day, I am not sure if it is due to the night sweats or the fact it is on my mind to temp first thing or both but I am knackered!!


----------



## fayewest

Hi Pink and Mrs Miggins, Thanks, I am feeling a little better now. I have clomid but cant take it until I have had my first AF, was thinking about taking soy at the same time too, why not?

Sorry your cycles are so confusing, I have the exact opposite, without clomid/metaformin I barely even get one. Why cant they all be text book 28 days, it would be so much easier. Without bbt I wouldnt have a clue what was going on, hopefully you'll find it really useful.

We are moving house soon, dont know what to do with the room that would have been the babies room, I bought loads of maternity clothes too pink, I have had to hide them, as looking at them makes me cry ;0(


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Ickle, men! Such babies sometimes. Whenever anyone faints in the laser room at work I can always guarantee it's a man!! I hope the soreness and backache get better soon, sorry about AF and I am glad to hear your isn't too painful either.


----------



## pinksmarties

I bought those baby thing just a few days ago - couldn't resist but it torture now


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pink. My first (and second) AF after my first mc was quite uncomfortable but I don't know if this one is easier due to the erpc. (or Eric as my predictive text insists on typing. Think I prefer Eric actually, erpc is the most truly depressing and revolting name I have ever heard). It also seems to have come round quicker, exactly 4 weeks after the day I started bleeding. 
Wish I could offer you some advice about the baby things you bought. Do you feel you could hang onto them for when it does happen for you?


----------



## pinksmarties

I'll just hide them away for when it does happen! Must be positive. I must be due AF as I am super emotional atm. We had a student in work today who was pg - I am surrounded!

EPRC is an awful term, when I was in the hospital no one even said that term obviously realising how horrible it was. I am sure I read somewhere there are moves to rename the procedure but knowing the nhs nothing happens fast.

Do you think it is AF is light because the lining is resuming from absolute zero therefore maybe hasn't built up enough?


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - my first 4 AF's were very light, I think because the lining wasn't building up properly. They're back to normal now though thankfully.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh my goodness I woke up this morning worrying that my period flow atm is too heavy!!! And then read your posts above! Probably neither's good right?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh that's odd? Do you usually suffer heavy periods? I tend to but not all the time. This one isn't even like a proper period, I haven't lost any blood as such, just that brown gakky stuff (tmi)


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry you got your af mrs migg, :hugs: but glad your sinuses are feeling better now. My af bleeding is usually 4-5 days and it starts off medium gets progressively heavier for 3 days then back to medium then tapers off. But my last af after the miscarriage lasted for 7 days and it was heavy! This bleeding is heavy too and painful! 

Pink I think you should just put your baby clothes away FOR NOW so they don't upset you :hugs: :hugs: 

Faye are you feeling any better today? 

Ickle i'm off to get soy today to take from cycle 3-7 and i successfully reset my CBFM!

afm - me and hubby have our ivf with pgd appointment on 2nd december. we are seriously thinking about just going for it so that bad quality eggs can be filtered out. The docs there think it will benefit us, but I am very scared about the whole thing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil, you are bound to be but at least it's a positive thing you are doing and I don't know about you, but for me the lack of control over anything is really difficult, so at least by doing this you are regaining some control and actively doing something, hope I'm not talking rubbish here, but hopefully it will be the start of a really exciting journey for you. And if you have the opportunity to have the good eggs picked out then I would definitely go for it as well. Good luck with the soy as well. Don't think I'm going to do soy and epo yet as I don't think it's necessarily what I need but I shall be watching with keen interest the progress of those of you who are. 
I slept badly again last night, I kept waking up and thinking about temping, it's all preying on my mind a bit. I'm looking forward to by bbt arriving so I can get started.
And as for the period, I was in bed when I posted last, just got up and clots of blood have started to come through now so it may get heavier. Hope you all have good days.


----------



## ickle pand

Filipenko - Are you having problems with ovulation? I have PCOS which is why I'm taking soy. It sounds like you're ovulating fine since you can get pregnant relatively easily (I've only been pregnant once in 4 years of trying and a few more years of not being careful). It might do more harm than good if you don't need it IYKWIM.

Good luck with the CBFM this cycle - I love mine! :)


----------



## loubyloumum

I feel soooo bad :cry:

I was told last night that my cousin is pregnant, she is due 31st May (5 days before my due date was) and I'm feeling sooooo jealous about it, I feel awful for feeling this way :nope:
I then went on to have a dream last night that I had a baby - a little girl and was struggling to think of a name for her - wtf??? Why would my dreams do that to me? 
I have woken today not wanting to do anything and feel back to square 1. I think because what would have been my 12wk mark is only 4 days away I'm really struggling - did anyone else feel this? I feel like I'm going mad :nope:

My team leader in work in pregnant and I sit next to her. She keeps moaning TO ME that she is so uncomfortable because of her 'huge bump' and she's not getting enough sleep etc etc moan moan moan....I just feel like telling her to be GRATEFUL she has her 'huge bump' as I, the same as you ladies would give anything to have that right now!!!!! Grrrrrrr....bad bloody day!:growlmad:

Sorry for venting ladies, rant over xxx

I hope you are all feeling a little better than me today :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all

fili - i would be apprehensive about fertility treatment to but totally agree with Mrsmiggins. I think I would try that than the possibility of more mc atm. The lack of control is what causes me the most distress which is why being on here learning about vits, bbt and having everyones support etc has helped me regain that feeling of control. I am sure once you speak to the fs it will be a relief and a new exiting journey for you!!:dust:

Mrsmiggins - hope you are feeling better again today and AF doesn't get too bad. Funny how that temping does that to you, its been like that since I got my bbt.

ickle -How is the back today? Gradually getting a bit more movement? My CBFM arrived a couple of days ago and am excited to start using once AF arrives. Do I have to waste a stick to reset (bought of ebay)? If I used an un-used stick to reset can I then later pee on it when required. Sorry if daft question the instruction don't really say.


----------



## pinksmarties

louby - what you are feeling is totally normal. I had a bit of a rant yesterday as I had to look after a student in work who was pregnant and kept stroking her belly. She was lovely and didn't mention anything but I struggled not to get mad at her.

Be gentle to yourself today and do what you can, tomorrow will be better and we all have our down days. Its good to rant on here as we have all been there and understand.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ickle, I will take your advice. I really hope the soy works for you and that this will be your month x x :hugs: 

Pink and mrs migg, thanks yes it is exciting in a way and the staff the London Bridge clinic are super lovely so that always puts me at ease. I definitely like to be in control, i know just what you mean!

Louby, i feel like that every day off and on but i regularly panic in the middle of the night and throughout the day and news like that sends me overboard. :cry: I get you! (I'm on long term sick leave because of the emotional aspect of the mc's so...)


----------



## filipenko32

pink i just stalked your chart, is that a dip below the cover line? :-(


----------



## Emum

The belly stroking thing is really difficult. I've had real problems conceiving in the past and two losses and I am aware when I am pregnant I often do this unconsciously :blush: I know that it upsets those who currently aren't pregnant, but it's one of those things you catch yourself doing, rather than do deliberately, like running your tongue over your teeth when you've just had a clean and scale at the dentist! I guess it's just a self reassuring gesture.

Hugs to everyone who needs them today. I am getting more symptoms which I am trying not to dwell on in case I get my heart broken again this month. I may succumb and test on Friday at 10dpo but will try to hold out until early next week.


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you ladies :hugs: I know I probably sound really horrible but that's not the intention at all. I am genuinely happy for all the pregnant women I know as it is a very special moment for them, I just find it very hard when its everywhere 247 :cry: (I didn't realise I could ever be so jealous) - so I'm glad to know I'm not the only one that gets this feeling from time to time.

Emum its sounding very positive for you this month (but I totally understand you not wanting to get your hopes up) I'm sending you lots of baby dust...:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> Sorry you got your af mrs migg, :hugs: but glad your sinuses are feeling better now. My af bleeding is usually 4-5 days and it starts off medium gets progressively heavier for 3 days then back to medium then tapers off. But my last af after the miscarriage lasted for 7 days and it was heavy! This bleeding is heavy too and painful!
> 
> Pink I think you should just put your baby clothes away FOR NOW so they don't upset you :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Faye are you feeling any better today?
> 
> Ickle i'm off to get soy today to take from cycle 3-7 and i successfully reset my CBFM!
> 
> afm - me and hubby have our ivf with pgd appointment on 2nd december. we are seriously thinking about just going for it so that bad quality eggs can be filtered out. The docs there think it will benefit us, but I am very scared about the whole thing.

Hi Flip, I have a massive headache, I seem to wake up with it every morning, I think it's due to the lack of/horrible quality sleep I am getting, I just dont know how to alleviate it.

I know what you mean by IVF it is scary and maybe a little painful but my sister managed to conceive beautiful baby boys after IVF, she had been trying for 5 years! We are on the list, and start IVF if these 4 clomid cycles don't work ;0( It may sound horrible but your success rate chances are really high, so it could be brilliant for you ;0) 

I want to try soy and clomid, can only find 1 article that refers to taking it on separate days so not really sure what to do, maybe I can take them together ? So confusing! xxx


----------



## fayewest

loubyloumum said:


> I feel soooo bad :cry:
> 
> I was told last night that my cousin is pregnant, she is due 31st May (5 days before my due date was) and I'm feeling sooooo jealous about it, I feel awful for feeling this way :nope:
> I then went on to have a dream last night that I had a baby - a little girl and was struggling to think of a name for her - wtf??? Why would my dreams do that to me?
> I have woken today not wanting to do anything and feel back to square 1. I think because what would have been my 12wk mark is only 4 days away I'm really struggling - did anyone else feel this? I feel like I'm going mad :nope:
> 
> My team leader in work in pregnant and I sit next to her. She keeps moaning TO ME that she is so uncomfortable because of her 'huge bump' and she's not getting enough sleep etc etc moan moan moan....I just feel like telling her to be GRATEFUL she has her 'huge bump' as I, the same as you ladies would give anything to have that right now!!!!! Grrrrrrr....bad bloody day!:growlmad:
> 
> Sorry for venting ladies, rant over xxx
> 
> I hope you are all feeling a little better than me today :hugs:

What you are feeling is 100% normal, you are allowed to feel upset/angry/jealous, it is natural. It is a horrible ordeal to try and get over emotionally but as well as that you have 10001 hormones surging through your body at alarming rates making it harder to control your emotions.

It will get easier, I promise

Much, much love to you xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Faye - I've not seen anything about taking soy and clomid together - they work in the same way so I'm not sure if its recommeded or not but if I come across anything while I'm researching I'll post a link here.


----------



## ickle pand

Faye - I couldn't resist skiving from work so I had a look for you. Here are some articles I've found :) There's lots of conflicting advice really - some saying that taking both helps your lining and others saying that they shouldn't be taken together because it can cause your oestrogen levels to be too high and can hinder ovulation. And then there's the people who are taking them to try and get twins, which seems a bit crazy, as much as I'd love to have twins, a healthy, sticky pregnancy is more important to me. 

https://youcangetpregnant.blogspot.com/2006/10/taking-soy-clomid-together.html

https://www.soulcysters.net/showthread.php?325451-Clomid-amp-Soy-Isoflavones

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/703138-clomid-soy-together-need-advice-2.html


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Louby, big hugs. I hate the feeling it gives you, it makes you feel such a bad person but you are not, you are bereaved and angry and it makes you react in a way you never thought you would. I've had loads of struggles with this, 2 nights ago I actually told a pregnant friend on Facebook to stop moaning about struggling with the last few weeks of pregnancy. She has a hiatus hernia and a prolapse but I just couldn't help it. She texted me to apologise for being insensitive but I felt dreadful. One of my colleagues announced she is pregnant last week and I have been friends with this girl a long time, but struggled to see past my own trouble when thinking about her. I hate the bump stroking too, but I'm sure I did it when I was pregnant, like emum said you can't really help it. You will at some point, probably sooner than you think, stop automatically knowing how many weeks you would have been, although the 12 and 20 week milestones will stick in your head. Don't beat yourself up honey what you are going through is a very normal process I would say. 

I have just been to toddler group and a friend was there with her newborn. I was fine with seeing her, and her baby boy and I haven't been weepy for ages but when she asked me how I was getting on I started crying. I was mortified because I didn't want her to think it was anything to do with her baby, it genuinely wasn't. It would have been the due date of my first loss today.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - it's so true about forgetting how many weeks along you'd be. I honestly have no idea although I know it'd be the final tri so 30-something weeks. 

Hugs for today - let yourself be sad if you need to and know that we're here xx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mrs miggins that must have been very tough, don't feel bad about crying, I would have cried too. I don't think your happiness for others is ever in question it's more about raw grief and rubbing salt into the wound. x x x :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you Ickle. I am ok, possibly because I'm still so raw from the second loss. And that makes me feel guilty! Because I never got to a booking apppointment it anything with the first I only had a vague idea of the date, I kind of worked it out for myself because I wanted to have a day to mark it. The next due date is May 15th. I wonder if that one will be harder, suppose it depends if I have had any more losses or if I'm pregnant. Who knows.


----------



## loubyloumum

:hugs: Oh MrsM - big hugs to you today xxxx :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Ickle

Thanks for these I will have a read now, there is always such conflicting advice, its hard! I think maybe I should stick to clomid for at least 2 cycles until I start to get desperate and bonkers towards the end of the line. I would be happy with any baby at the moment, but twins would be beyond brilliant! 

TMI alert - My cervix is super high today, perhaps my body is getting ready to ovulate? God I hope so, it was low the whole way through the pregnancy, I always thought that was a problem:shrug: Wish things were cut and dry simple!!!


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - Big hugs and cuddles today, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Emum

Who's up for some good news then?



Soooo I got impatient today and did a test, not with FMU, not supersensitive and at only 8 dpo

And tlp

Will test again tomorrow just in case. Fxd though


----------



## ickle pand

TLP?


----------



## Emum

Tiny little positive! Test line visible but much fainter than the control.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo ooo ooo! Pics please! How exciting. Got everything crossed for you :)


----------



## filipenko32

How exciting!!! Can you put the pics up for us!! Really excited for you emum, that is good news! Which test was it?


----------



## Emum

I'm not sure now :( Don't think it will come out in a pic as i just looked at it again thinking i could text a pic to OH. Am now second guessing! It was a 20miu midstream test from Amazon. There is definitely a second line but you need to hold it flat and look straight down on it to see it. If you tilt the stick, then it isn't visible any longer, and it's not as dark now as it was when I first did it. I haven't heard of them fading so quickly.it's the same batch that gave me shadowy faint lines last month but this one was definitely pink, but now more of a dark grey colour.

I think I need to try not to get too excited and try a digital with FMU tomorrow where there are only two possible answers and no room for interpretation.


----------



## filipenko32

I don't know emum it sounds kind of encouraging, did you notice an implantation dip on the temps or anything like that? I hope it is!!! :wohoo:


----------



## filipenko32

Although my 'positive lines' last cycle were dark grey shadows but that was on a 10miu and i could never get anything out of a 20miu! :wohoo: Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Emum

I had what I thought was implantation pains on Sunday and Monday, but no my temps aren't all that revealing

My Ovulation Chart


I've just been googling and some sites suggest that if your HCG levels are low because you are testing early that the line can fade again after 10 minutes or so, eg this one

https://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080529080828AATKegI

It hasn't gone completely but the fact it has faded at all has knocked my confidence. Wish I hadn't tested now, I'd rather be in blissful ignorance rather than this uncertainty.


----------



## filipenko32

iykwim

Does anyone know what the abbrieviation above means!? :shrug:


----------



## Emum

If you know what I mean.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum, I don't think that could be a dip at 5dpo do you? The cramps are probably a better sign and pregnant charts don't have to show a dip do they? I know that from my revision on FF :smug: 

I haven't known of anyone getting an 8dpo positive before have you? I know someone who tried it! Me! :dohh:

Could be that it's too early??????? 

The earliest I have every got a bfp is 10dpo 




Emum said:


> I had what I thought was implantation pains on Sunday and Monday, but no my temps aren't all that revealing
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> I've just been googling and some sites suggest that if your HCG levels are low because you are testing early that the line can fade again after 10 minutes or so, eg this one
> 
> https://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080529080828AATKegI
> 
> It hasn't gone completely but the fact it has faded at all has knocked my confidence. Wish I hadn't tested now, I'd rather be in blissful ignorance rather than this uncertainty.


----------



## filipenko32

Think i'd find it quicker to write if you know what i mean iykwim - it was close speedwise!!


----------



## Emum

You are definitely right that it is too early to be sure of the result. If it was negative, it might just be that your HCG levels are too low, and if positive, it could be a chemical which isn't going to stick to AF due date. I've never tested this early on a pregnancy cycle so not sure if it would be normal for me to get a BFP now or not.

Not sure now whether to test tomorrow morning or not. If I get a BFN tomorrow morning, I'll be gutted after getting my hopes up today. On the other hand if I don't test in the morning not sure what my chances are of getting through the whole day without testing again and mistrusting the result because not FMU.


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - here is a search I did on the FF gallery for BFP's at 8DPO. I didn't put in a brand name since you didn't have one but you might want to compare yours to the pics there or do a search of your own. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/galleryBrowse.php?mode=search


----------



## Emum

That's helpful. Mine was initially like this

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7603287.html

And has now faded to closer to this

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7602991.html

Very reassuring that none of them are super dark though. OK will think happy thoughts until I know otherwise.


----------



## ickle pand

Glad to help :) Are you going to test with FMU tomorrow?


----------



## Emum

Still undecided. 2 days would probably give a much clearer outcome but I don't know if I can wait. 

What would you all do?


----------



## MrsMM24

PINKSMARTIES, I'm trying the SMEP again this cycle (as hard as it is for DW and I to coordinate) so donations will begin before CD18, I have OVd on 17, 18, 21 since MC so I think we will have it covered as long as CM is good (because they can live for 2-5 days in the best).... FXD!

ICKLE, so happy that AF is taking it easy on you this cycle....

How are you feeling today MRSMIGG?

LOUBY, that is what we are here for :hugs: Vent away Hun!

EMUM, YAY!!! You have nooo idea how happy I am about your FLP!!! Hope it gets darker, all of my TTC in my siggy are getting BFPs, maybe I will be pulling up the rear!!! :dust:

FILI, implantation can occur anywhere from 2-12DPO Hun, anything is possible....

*AFM...*Not much on this end, anxious, CD11. First donations begin on CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Thanksgiving threw it off a little, but my OV days have been CD17, 18, and 21 and the average of the three is CD19. Watching my chart closely and willing to squeeze in more donations if they become avail.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum, everything crossed for you! We need good news BADLY!!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck this cycle mrsMM :dust: :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

emum, i'm not the best person to be giving advice about when to test but.......... I would :test: with fmu tomorrow, well personally I would test again tonight but that's probably not sensible. I find that lots of testing takes away the horror and trepidation of that '1st' test when you *know* it should be positive by now. I'd rather have the ups and downs of early testing than that but that's just me. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!! 

On your ov chart what does the 'mon' mean where you've added 'H' along the row?


----------



## filipenko32

emum - even on that 2nd pic posted above it looks positive to me! Aren't you suppose to ignore what the result says after 10 minutes? I have decided that's a bfp emum!!!  but i'm no expert :winkwink:


----------



## filipenko32

I'm excited for emum :headspin: :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle that link is brilliant!!!!


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> On your ov chart what does the 'mon' mean where you've added 'H' along the row?

Monitor. Ie CBFM


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> pink i just stalked your chart, is that a dip below the cover line? :-(

Yes, my temps are dropping (even the vag temp which I don't put on ff atm)and just now have slight tinged discharge. I purposefully put white knickers on today for that very reason - won't be long now. I just hope it isn't too sore or too much bleeding as my Dad and Step mum are visiting for the weekend tomorrow.

Emum - such exciting news!!! I REALLY hope this is your month. I probably couldn't wait a few more days and I would do one with FMU tomorrow. I would think of it like testing with opk, watching the line get darker!:dust::dust::dust:

MrsMM - the SMEP looks good, REally hope it work this month for you fX'd. I was telling the OH about it and I think he know what he is letting himself in for!

Louby - hope the rest or you day hasn't been too bad :hugs:

Fili / MrsMigg - how are you both today?

ickle - thanks for the link got them up just going to read.

If I get proper bleeding tomorrow that is when I start my CBFM? I asked earlier about resetting the CBFM fully. I need to use a stick so I'll have to use an unused one.. Can I reuse this to pee on later (or is it just wasted?)

And as for BD'ing do you just go by what the monitor says (every day when high/peak) or use with smep also?

I had a lovely day out with OH, sofa hunting, lunch, back massage (for him) and shopping.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hiya Pink! Pleased you had a good day, and here's to a good month fertility monitoring!!
Daft question...what's fmu?
Well, today could have been a tricky day for me, but I bring positivity! I had a bit of a wobble at toddler group this morning, but after being pepped up by messages and support from here, I seem to have got some of my verve back! This doesn't sound like much, but it's been a bit of a big deal to me as I have been leaving it all to OH- I did loads of housework! After I got home this morning while dd was having her nap I cleaned downstairs, and then took her for her playdate this afternoon. Then I got home and while OH was cooking tea (well, I'm not superwoman :-D ) and she was playing with my stepson I did upstairs. I know it sounds daft as everybody else manages to keep on top of things but since even the first mc I have lost all motivation to do anything like that, and as OH isn't working atm I have let him do it all. 
I dont know if it was a subconscious decision to keep busy or if I just felt better for today being here, but I suddenly feel just a little bit better, like I can take things on again. I know it's only a bit of housework but it's made me feel stronger. 
For all those if you with due dates coming up, I hope you feel the same. It wasn't the difficult day I was dreading, it's just been a day. It hasn't made me any less sad about the November baby that should have been, but I feel a little bit like you do after a funeral. I suppose it may be a bit of closure. Sorry for such a long post, I know I do go on.


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies

Just a quick one from me as im trying not to think about babies too much at the moment but i wanted to come on and check how you are all doing.

*Emum*, really exciting, i hope that BFP is coming your way ... 8 dpo is VERY early so dont be disappointed if the lines are really faint for a few days :dust:

*Mrs Miggins*, Im with you on the keeping busy, thats my thing, my diary is always chocker and i cant sit still for 5 minutes!! I think it does help but make sure you do have a rest too!!

Well this weekend sees not only the 2 years since we started trying for our baby but also my due date with my beany ..... :cry: ... as i said im trying really hard not to dwell but id be a robot not to think about it and be sad .... i feel for all you ladies going through the same thing.

As for getting annoyed and frustrated with other people moaning about their babies, i totally hear you .... ive been on the verge of saying "be grateful you are pregnant/have a baby" but i cant bring myself to create an argument, although i have kind of said it in a jokey way sometimes!!

Massive hugs to everyone :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:hugs:Thanks Clobo. Hugs to you as well, and I hope this weekend goes ok for you.x


----------



## chistiana

Good luck with tomorrow's testing Emum...i ll only drop in to check a nice BFP pic!


----------



## fayewest

Emum said:


> I'm not sure now :( Don't think it will come out in a pic as i just looked at it again thinking i could text a pic to OH. Am now second guessing! It was a 20miu midstream test from Amazon. There is definitely a second line but you need to hold it flat and look straight down on it to see it. If you tilt the stick, then it isn't visible any longer, and it's not as dark now as it was when I first did it. I haven't heard of them fading so quickly.it's the same batch that gave me shadowy faint lines last month but this one was definitely pink, but now more of a dark grey colour.
> 
> I think I need to try not to get too excited and try a digital with FMU tomorrow where there are only two possible answers and no room for interpretation.

I have only ever had any sort of line/faint evap or otherwise, when I have been pregnant. Sooooo excited for you, I really, really hope its brilliant news x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi clobo - :hugs:this must be such a difficult time for you. I wish I knew what to say to make things better for you, just know that we care and understand :hugs:

Mrsmigg - fmu = first morning urine. I am glad to know you have some of your mojo back!! Some things become so less important when we have these losses. I have been very Jekyll and Hyde with regards cleaning. It's either full on cleaning or 'cba - who gives a toss if I have dust'. Atm I am cleaning like a nutter as I have my dad up to visit, not that they care about the cleanliness of my house they are here to see us (I haven't seen them since we told them I was 8 week pg) but still that's just me.

Better go still go the bathroom to go :wacko:


----------



## Emum

I need to step away from google tonight. The test I used was a one step test and the Internet is full of stories about them giving false positives especially when used early. There is also a site which looks like it might be official saying that if you get a line which then fades using this brand of test, you should consider it to be a BFN :(

I know it's early and I'm not out yet, but how frustrating to get hopes up when it might not actually be reliable test. I will definitely noy buy this brand again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had this with the Superdrug tests last time Emum. I kept googling faint lines and Superdrug tests and was so convinced it was an evap line I went out and drank wine. 4 days later I got a bfp on a frer. 
And AF lulled me into a false sense of security, vindictive b*tch.


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - good to hear from you. I don't blame you for taking some time out. I hope this is your last 2WW for a while. Let us know how this cycle goes x

Emum - I'd be testing every couple of hours but that's just me. Do whatever you feel most comfortable with. Crossing everything for you.

AFM - I start taking soy tomorrow. So excited about it! I've been putting all the capsules for the next 5 days into my pill boxes (I have those old lady pill organiser thingys because I take so many of them lol) I can't wait to see what effect it has :)


----------



## Emum

:growlmad: definite BFN this morning. Sorry to get everyone's hopes up. Really annoyed with this batch of tests and definitely won't buy them again. :nope::nope:


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - it is still very early days. Are you going to buy some different tests for tomorrow. Keep your hopes up!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:hugs: Sorry to hear that.


----------



## fayewest

Enum - sorry to hear that, you're not out yet.

Just had a super faint line bfp ..... a few more days and it will be bfn, heres hoping ;0) 

Morning ladies, how is everyone day? xx


----------



## filipenko32

sorry emum, :hugs: but you're not out yet, are you 9dpo today? I wish there could be a pregnancy test where a line is a line no matter.

ickle, i'm excited about the soy for you!

Faye it looks like you're going to get a bfn really soon and you'll be so happy when you do!


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all, 

Not long now Faye - its the only time we look forward to a -ve!

Temp back up today but still below coverline. Still getting very sore achy cramps but still no sign of AF. The one thing that is making me wonder is with PMT prior to pg I used to get very sore boobs and that didn't happen when I was pg (until the 6th week when they really kicked in) I kept poking them thinking I was due my AF and didn't know why weren't they sore?

Well they are still not sore yet and no coloured discharge this morning. Do you think mc messes up what used to be obvious PMT signs. I caved in and did a test this morning BFN.

I might not get on much after this afternoon (i'll still be here this morning though) with my Dad visiting but I'll try. :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## ickle pand

I've just taken the first dose of soy and I'm sitting here waiting for something to happen lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle pand said:


> I've just taken the first dose of soy and I'm sitting here waiting for something to happen lol!


:haha:


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning ladies,

Thanks for all your kind messages of support - at the moment im really not sure what I would od if I could vent here :hugs:

I wasnt on last night as the hubby took me out for some tea to try and cheer me up a little as I was in such a fowl mood after a real crap day at work - bless him he is trying much harder to understand what im feeling since I went crazy at him afew days ago, I feel a little bad no :nope:

Emum - I was soooo excited for you reading your post of a bfp, im sorry you have got a bfn this monring but like the others say your not out yet and I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you and lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Faye - I wanted to let you know that I got my officail bfn yesterday (2w since mc) and I know we were only a couple of days apart so I think yours will be on its way soon hugs :hugs:

How are we all today? I have got some cramping this morning - not sure if it could be ov pain or start of af??? Can af come as early as 2w since mc???

xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Louby, watch out for ov! I ovulated 5 days after my bfn!! Didn't catch it though but I detected it with 3 very dark opk strips! You can't get your af so early no.


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you Fil I thought it was surely too early for af - so I should start using the opk strips from today you think? I sound so clueless I know :dohh:

xx


----------



## loubyloumum

Also my temp this morning was only 35.6....although I have only temp for the past three days the previous two days were 36 and 36.2?? Suspect ov? xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not sure Louby, I think mine came pretty quick but I wasn't checking. 
Ickle- love it!
Afm, foul, horrible mood this morning. Could throttle OH. bleeding is now REALLY heavy. Also I am working today and I have to wear white linen trousers for work. Awesome. 
On the plus side, bbt arrived so can start temping tomorrow!!


----------



## pinksmarties

loubyloumum said:


> Also my temp this morning was only 35.6....although I have only temp for the past three days the previous two days were 36 and 36.2?? Suspect ov? xx


could be louby, look at my chart I think my rise was 0.5 for my ov (over 2 days)


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg I am in a horrible mood today too!! 

Louby, yes start opk-ing morning noon and night with cheapie opk strips off the net. x x


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Also I am working today and I have to wear white linen trousers for work. Awesome.

](*,)](*,)](*,) who on earth came up with that as a suitable work uniform? I imagine most women have at least one week in the month when they dread having to put that on :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know, my boss is fab but sometimes lacks common sense. AF hardly ever visits her so she doesn't think any of us have any bother! One of my colleagues had a bad time a year or so back where she bled constantly for a year, it was hell for her constantly being paranoid about her trousers. Seeing as I have just drenched a tampon in an hour (tmi) I shall be taking a spare black pair today.


----------



## pinksmarties

In tears :cry: bloody :witch: has arrived.

Despite thinking I was prepared and okay with it I wasn't, or maybe I was but is just the shock and final confirmation of seeing it today 

At least now I can take the painkillers. Phoned OH who didn't see why I was upset. For him it mean everything has 'reset' and we can ttc properly next month. I do think this also but I am super emotion with PMT at the best of times neverm ind just now. Anyway he eventually got why I was upset. 

Sorry to rant


----------



## Emum

Oh hugs Pinksmarties x


----------



## loubyloumum

Aw Pinksmarties sending you hugs and thinking of you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Hugs Pinksmarties. The first AF is always hard. Mine was very painful and it's a visual reminder of the m/c. Take it easy as much as possible today xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks girls, I'll be starting my CBFM from tomorrow so that is one thing to focus on and I am glad that my folks are visiting at least that will be a distraction.


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs: pink, it's always a shocker no materr how much you think you're prepared isn't it. :hugs: Do you think that once the temp goes below the coverline after ov then that means af is on her way or is it ok as long as it goes back to above the coverline?


----------



## filipenko32

I've just thought, we're all going to be symptom spotting, temping and testing together in a few weeks!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Pink, big hugs from me as well. My OH was the same, hard isn't it. Like the others said, take it easy today, take the painkillers, have a good weekend with your folks and a couple of glasses of wine. Bring on the next cycle, may it bring luck for us all.xx


----------



## ickle pand

Filipenko - you can have a dip or two below the coverline (especially at 4/5 DPO when you get an oestrogen surge) but its more to do with if it bounces back or not. If it stays low then the chances are you're out.


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - I think that if the temps start to drop back then it is a good indication that AF on the way. Maybe I was hoping it was a implantation dip at 10dpo although I knew in my heart that it wasn't.

Didn't help that I burst into tears at work (and I don't look good with a red patchy forehead and puffy eyes!!) and I had a different bag tody so have only got 1 light flow no wings pad.


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> I've just thought, we're all going to be symptom spotting, temping and testing together in a few weeks!

I realised that too, just a day or so from each other so that will be nice :flower:


----------



## fayewest

Hey ladies,

Hope you are all well, sorry to have a moan but I dont know who else to talk to, I hate bothering people with problems!

Bit of a spanner in the works on the TTC conceive front. I went to the nurse today to ask for a smear test, it's been just over 2 years since my last one, and for some reason it popped into my mind that I should one, esp with the TTC.

I was told that I couldn't have one for 12 weeks following the MC (so 6th Feb being the first date I should have one done). The nurse was really surprised I hadn't had one last year ( i have a history of abnormal smears/two Lletz procedures ) But after my last Lletz, I had a normal result (yippee!!) and told that I wouldn't need one for 3 years. In that time I have moved to a new PCT who have said that I should be on yearly until I have 10 normal smears at least. I spoke to the hospital who have said that I shouldn't take fertility treatments in between now and then as it could interfere with the smear result and perhaps if I was worried I shouldnt TTC at all until then. I am absolutely gutted! Waiting for a call tomorrow from the clinic, perhaps I can get them to speak to each other, this means I miss out on the increased fertile period after a miscarriage. Was thinking maybe I should hold off on the clomid and just natural until after Feb, really, really sad! Going to find a forum on Lletz and see if I can get any advice.

Sorry to be on such a downer, surely this is the bottom though, the only way has to be up now!


----------



## pinksmarties

Should I be concered that the LP was only 10 days? I don't know what my norm is and I wasn't going to start soy/agnus castus as I thought I was pretty regular (26-27 day cycle). I started B6 a week ago.


----------



## filipenko32

pink is your LP normally longer?


----------



## filipenko32

Faye, gosh you're really having some setbacks :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: but I would say that it can definitely definitely only be up from here!! x x


----------



## filipenko32

Faye we're all here to moan as we all need support and we all need people to talk to who understand so don't worry about that. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

pink I just read that you don't know what your norm is. When I asked my consultant about LP he said that there was only such a thing as LP defect if you spot a lot before getting AF. Also these are not normal af's so soon after an erpc. For example in my last af (which was after a medical miscarriage) I bled for 7-8 days!! That is not normal as I usually 4-5. Also I rang up my clinic yesterday to see if I should get my day 3 bloods done today (fsh, lh E2) but they said no and to wait until next period as our hormones are still all over the place. I have to get these bloods done if we go for IVF as these guage how many drugs they will give you.


----------



## fayewest

1


----------



## fayewest

My gosh, its amazing when you speak to someone who actually knows what they are talking about.

Just heard back from the hospital, the doctor was AMAZING! she has 100% put my mind at rest and I can continue to try for the baby yippee, she said that after my last procedure, I was put on a 3 yearly smear as everything was absolutely fine (in Bristol if you are tested and have a negative hpv test, you go back onto 3 yearly) in Somerset they dont have the same level of testing so they still check you every year.

I still think I am going to have them done annually from now on anyway, just to be sure!

So so sorry for the drama and stress, the damned nurse at my surgery got me REALLY scared and freaked out! I will have words with her when I next see her. 

Back on the baby mission for meeee YIPPPEEEE XXX


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh Faye sending you big hugs :hugs:

I am the first to moan and vent on here so never apologise, we are all here for each other through our ups and downs :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Thnks fili - I thought that might be the case, just worrying unnecessarily. I have never had spotting before (I think?) When they say spotting do they mean red blood? Occasionally I might have browny discharge or a clot the day before the red blood appears.

Faye - oh hun, you can vent all you want like I did that is what we are here for. I am not surprised you needed to it is one thing after nother, but can only get better from now!! I was interested in your info as I haven't had a smear for 4+yrs. :blush: I just never got round to getting it done. I'll phone the GP next week to book myself and hopefully they might book me in for it soon.


----------



## filipenko32

Stupid nurse!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## loubyloumum

Agreeing with Fil - as if you aren't going through enough, without being given false information :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Thnks fili - I thought that might be the case, just worrying unnecessarily. I have never had spotting before (I think?) When they say spotting do they mean red blood? Occasionally I might have browny discharge or a clot the day before the red blood appears.
> 
> Faye - oh hun, you can vent all you want like I did that is what we are here for. I am not surprised you needed to it is one thing after nother, but can only get better from now!! I was interested in your info as I haven't had a smear for 4+yrs. :blush: I just never got round to getting it done. I'll phone the GP next week to book myself and hopefully they might book me in for it soon.

The day before is fine it's the continual spotting leading up to period that's a LPD. My LP was 1 day shorter if you count my last ovulation to CD1 in present af iykwim.


----------



## ickle pand

I wrote a long post earlier but it's not saved for some reason. Grrr!

Faye - I'm glad you've got some advice and good news. That's the last thing you need to be worrying about. I love nurses and they do a fantastic (underpaid) job, but you have to remember they don't have the same medical training as doctors, although some of them act as if they do lol!

Pink - 10 days is the lower end of normal but I don't think you need to worry unless it was any shorter than that. I had a 10 day LP the first cycle after the mc but it's gone back up to the normal 12/13 days again. Your body is probably just recovering still. 

I'd give it a few months of tracking to see what it settles down to before you worry about it. Soy won't help with an LP defect, it's just to help ovulation so I wouldn't take it for that.


----------



## fayewest

pinksmarties said:


> Thnks fili - I thought that might be the case, just worrying unnecessarily. I have never had spotting before (I think?) When they say spotting do they mean red blood? Occasionally I might have browny discharge or a clot the day before the red blood appears.
> 
> Faye - oh hun, you can vent all you want like I did that is what we are here for. I am not surprised you needed to it is one thing after nother, but can only get better from now!! I was interested in your info as I haven't had a smear for 4+yrs. :blush: I just never got round to getting it done. I'll phone the GP next week to book myself and hopefully they might book me in for it soon.

Hi Pink, def a good idea to book in, I found out recently that a girl I used to be friends with died of cervical cancer, it's so very sad, and so treatable, in most cases it's always good news xxx


----------



## filipenko32

I've started my daily running - 8 yes 8 laps around the field at the back of our flat with dh being a slave driver! Always feel so good after doing it but I will alternate between 4 and 8 laps daily.


----------



## ickle pand

Good for you filipenko! I really need to start doing something but I should probably wait until I'm recovered from the car accident. I started going for walks in the summer but there's no way I'm walking about in the pitch black and cold lol!


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ickle/Louby and Flip - I know I was really angry but now I have calmed down I can see that she wasn't to know that the PCT had introduced a new policy, and when people only have half the information, they do end up joining the dots and filling the gaps. I am just sooooooo pleased that I have got an answer and it's more positive. Smears might be horrible but they are necessary and could save your life so i am really grateful that the nurses are there to conduct them when ever you need one.

Horayyyy! Now lets get praying for some decent CM and a strong Ov this cycle, as I am super faint today, I am already charting and have my fingers crossed!

Much love ladies, I honestly dont know what I'd do without you all xxxxxxx


----------



## fayewest

Flip - well done on the running, i am hoping to get off my lazy ass on Monday and make a start back to fitness then, 8 laps is loads, I really struggle doing the same thing over, I always give up ;0( lazy! x


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I do too I just think 'this is helping me get a baby' and i run like mad!! :rofl: 

Pink - my period bleeding is much lighter now and this is a world record as it's only cd3, so just goes to show how the period after mc is NOT normal AT ALL! But then why would it be? We've only just been pregnant, our bodies are confused!!


----------



## filipenko32

I've been drinking my hubbies protein whey powder as it's full of amino acids which are much needed for good eggies!


----------



## Emum

Am sitting in costa coffee catching up having had to go to several chemists before I could find one which sells FRER. For some reason, all my local chemists and supermarkets have decided to put their test under the counter so you have to ask for them and cant just browse, and none of the 4 places I tried locally had one. So ended up travelling two stops on the underground to Boots to find one. Didn't look closely at the packet until I paid and thought it was pricey and it turns out it is a 5 pack. An admission they don't work accurately 6 days before as they suggest? 

Hope I don't need to use all 5 before I get a BFP, but will test later and report back.

xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks girls, you have cheered me up! OH sent em a lovely email (gone are the days of letters hahaha) and being the practical person he is didn't realise the significnace of me getting AF. I sent a text to my step mum who is arriving with my dad explaining I might be more emotional and she was already weepy just thinking about me. I think it will be a tearful reunion but I am glad they are here. Just like I'm glad to have you girls.

emum - I will still try to log in to see your result - fx'd!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Thanks PINK, I hope SMEP works this month too, especially since we cannot afford to do it again fora couple of months.... :sad1: So sorry that AF flew in :hugs: 10 LP is still fine, less than 10 is when there is reason to inquire as that limits the time for implantation.... GL FXD!:dust:

FILI and MRSMIG :hugs: I hope your day gets better!

CLOBO, I totally understand where you are with your feelings about this weekend and trying to relax through TTC.... :hugs: we will all be here regardless of the journey!

EMUM, it is still early, take a peak at my Nov testing thread page 217, shows the implantation journey.... GL :dust: Step away from Google!

ICKLE, GL with this Soy! :dust:

Louby, hang in there Hun!! :hugs:

*AFM...*Getting more anxious as I am looking at my chart form as it has in the past 2 cycles. Donations are right around the corner and I am ready! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21.... Then enjoy my holiday eating, and worry about the DPO afterwards!! I have CD23 on standby.... Watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## filipenko32

emum - I know what you mean about Frer - I can't ever get these in the shops either!! Don't think you should be drinking coffee in your 'condition'!!! :winkwink: Really hoping this is it for you :dust: ;dust: 

pink - have a lovely time with your parents :hugs: 

Well I did 6 laps around the field and feel GREAT for doing it. I was so out of breath and sweating though. My hubby comes with me and jogs in front to make me feel inferior. My hubby is 6ft 6 and well built and very handsome so I feel as though I have got a personal trainer!!! I like checking out his legs and bum from behind him anyway - keeps me going :rofl: 20 laps swimming tomorrow morning for me! I always get preggo when Ive done a bit of exercise in my cycle! (hard to work up motivation tho :sleep:)


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Mrsmm, I really hope this is the month for you!! I'm stalking your chart as i have just got into temping! :dust: :dust:

Do you mind me asking how the donations are made and what you do? I was just thinking it might be useful to know if my dh is away and i'm ovulating!! Hope you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil you are making me feel exhausted just reading your posts. And you put me to shame. When AF is here all I can bring myself to do is have a Toblerone.


----------



## Emum

BFN on FRER tonight. Accuracy at this point should be 62% according to the leaflet. Not looking good :(


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no emum :hugs: how many dpo are you now?


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Oh no emum :hugs: how many dpo are you now?

9dpo with a normal luteal phase of 15 days. So theoretically testing 6 days before AF is due.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum go and check the test again for any kind of line! Any kind of line on a frer is a positive. Also hate to say it but still early... I never got any kind of a positive at 9dpo when I was pregnant last time using frer. Also what are your temps doing?


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Emum go and check the test again for any kind of line! Any kind of line on a frer is a positive. Also hate to say it but still early... I never got any kind of a positive at 9dpo when I was pregnant last time using frer. Also what are your temps doing?

Temps have stayed exactly the same for last 4 or 5 days. Definitely no line sadly. I looked very carefully!


----------



## filipenko32

The temps aren't dropping then? Should they be going higher by now then?


----------



## Emum

Not sure. I think so long as they stay up, they are OK. But if they go higher, that is a really good sign.


----------



## struth

:wave: Hi ladies - how are you all?

I've been a bit absent recently but thought I'd pop in and say hi. I've been on holiday and then have been super busy at work. 

Not a great deal to report from here I'm afraid. I'm on CD7 today - AF arrived on 13dpo giving me a 12 day LP which I was pleased with. So, my first period in six months (due to the two back to back mcs) is out of the way, my body is fully reset and I'm hoping that it will be receptive to another pregnancy now. We'll see.... I'm also hoping for a super early ovulation - I have no idea when it is likely to be due to the wonky cycles and the two pregnancies. I'm hoping that it is all sorted now and that I ovulate before cd20...I guess I will know more in a couple of weeks. 

In the meantime, I hope you are all well?


----------



## struth

Emum said:


> BFN on FRER tonight. Accuracy at this point should be 62% according to the leaflet. Not looking good :(

62% accuracy is nothing - you have a 50% chance of guessing it right! So 62% is only a 12% increase in accuracy over chance. 

You are not out yet hon - leave it a day or two (although if you have a 5 pack - go for it with fmu!!) and see what you get then. I have never got a bfp before 13dpo....


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome back Struth, how you had a good hol and good luck for this months cycle.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies, how's everyone doing today? Sometimes I wish the 1st thought of the morning could be un baby related! 

Are you testing again today emum? 

Me and dh are still discussing whether to ttc this month or wait and go for the IVF, question is if we ttc one more time naturally will we have another mc? Our mc consultant says no to IVF and to keep trying but our fertility specialist says yes we should do it. :shrug: 

Hope everyone has a good day x x 


Hi Struth, good luck to you in the 2WW! :dust:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Ladies, Hope everyone is well.

Fili- difficult choice. Sorry if you have already said this, but if you go for IVF does that definitely rule out ttc until that all gets going? When would they be looking at starting IVF? 

Hi struth, hope you are well, if we are not in the tww its countdown to ov! A lot of waiting:sleep:

MrsMig - hope AF eased a little and today is better. I am with you with the tobelerone, I inhaled a large bar of Wholenut last night. No chance I could face running in this weather (or any weather really :haha:)- hats of to you fili!!

Emum- anything with the new tests?

Faye/louby - how are you both today? 

AFM - had an emotional reunion with Stepmum and Dad. It was nice to be able to talk about it all again as Mum doesn't ask any more. Feeling much more positive now. Had a nice tea and large :wine: helped!

AF sore and lots of bright red blood but not too bad atm. My usual is clots/brownish red blood so I am hoping my lining is nice and new now and better for the next bean to stick. Reset my CBFM and today I got to switch it on for day 1 and can start POAS in 6 days time!!


----------



## Emum

BFN again this morning with FRER. But check out my chart

My Ovulation Chart 

that looks to me like the start of a triphasic pattern. In fact I am not 100% sure of the temperature. It was either 36.71 or 36.77 this morning, I couldn't remember which when I came to check it, but still a good 0.2 degrees higher than it has been since ovulation. Interestingly, I woke at 4.15 too and checked it then, and it was 36.4 which is nearly 0.2 degrees lower than my normal post ov temps. Don't know if that means I had an implantation dip earlier this morning, then a rise later or just that my central heating came on around 6.30 :D (the latter being much more likely!)

I have my sister and her partner visiting us for the next few days, so I am going to try to forget about testing until Monday afternoon when they leave.


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - chart looks really promising. Did you adjust you temp at 4.15 this morning as that would put it up and give you a higher temp. The distraction will be good and give a few more days for the hcg to increase. Oooh getting so excited for you.


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> emum - chart looks really promising. Did you adjust you temp at 4.15 this morning as that would put it up and give you a higher temp. The distraction will be good and give a few more days for the hcg to increase. Oooh getting so excited for you.

Oh good idea. I never use the temp adjustment tool. I just fed in the data though and the 4.15 temp when adjusted comes out at 36.74 at 7.20 when I measured the second one at either 36.71 or 36.77 :wacko:

So either way it looks like it is definitely a rise. Hope it stays up for the next week.


----------



## ickle pand

Filipenko - that's a tough decision. At the clinic I go to, I know you have to wait 6 months in between IVF cycles if they're unsuccessful. Do you know how many cycles they'd give you? It seems like each clinic is different but in Aberdeen it's 3.

Here's some info about IVF from the Aberdeen clinic website (it really helped me understand the whole process). https://www.aberdeenfertility.org.uk/uploads/files/PIE.pdf

Also if you click on the headings on the left hand side under "IVF/ICSI" on this link, it explains each stage in detail and I think there's a link to an information sheet on each page too.https://www.aberdeenfertility.org.uk/treatments/invitro/

The clinic you go to probably has their own website and their own way of doing things but I just thought I'd pass this on anyway. The HFEA website is really good too and will give you information about your clinic :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! Emum, not had a look at your chart as I haven't quite got my head around them yet, and this is a quick fly by while I'm supposed to be getting showered, but from what you say your temps are sounding promising! Good plan to hold off the testing if you can, while you have things to keep you occupied in the meantime. 
Fil, like Pink says, it is a toughy and I hope you and hubby manage to make the decision together as easily as can be hoped for. 
Pink, AF sounds like mine, let's hope we get nice sticky linings for next month. Hope you enjoy the rest of your weekend with dad and stepmum and a few more glasses of wine!
Afm, my first foray into temping this morning didn't go quite as planned. I woke up at 5.30 so took the temp, realised what people meant by the backlight on the thermometer not working. I read it with my phone anyway and tried to put it in the ff app on my phone. Looked again when I woke up but realised the chart is in Fahrenheit and the bbt in Celsius. So I had to try to remember what the temp was and convert it and go back and put it in again. So now I have a blue dot, but can't faff like that every morning. Anyone else use the app who might have any ideas?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ladies, and thanks for those links Ickle, they're really interesting. Added to all this is of course the cost. I don't think the NHS would fund IVF for us as the general consensus is to keep trying. We are hoping the IVF would cut the wait time for us if we did have any more miscarriages so I don't think that's a valid reason to fund us. All in all the treatment would cost nearly 10K with IVF PGD and ISCI and it might not even work! On the other hand I am healthy and get preg quickly but how many more mc's?! What would you do!!? Also if we ttc this cycle we miss our appointment with lesley regan as she won't see pregnant patients and this is the best recurrent mc clinic in the country so it's looking like we might not try but we're not sure yet. 

Emum those temps look fantastic as mine started dropping my now although my method of temping last time was not reliable! 

Pink af sunds good and glad you had a nice time! Hope this will be your month! :dust: 

Mrsmigg I couldn't get round the early morning temping faff so i just do it as soon as i get up and sit down then take it so it's fair enough!


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - I've got the app too. Have you signed in with the same user name as the main site? I sent my temp preference on the main site before I downloaded the app and it just uses the same settings. Try changing the settings on the main site (Chart Settings on the bar along the top) and then log back into the app and see if that helps.

I take my temp in the dark and wait until I get up to enter it so I don't wake DH up.

Filipenko - getting up before you temp will really make a difference to your temps, because you can't be certain that you move the same amount every day and the outside temperature will affect you too. It's hard though - I go through patches where I forget to grab it before I get up.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ickle, I'll have a go. I have only ever used my phone to get on it and I have a bit of a hassle with the password, once i log out of it it's not keen to let me back in. I will try it on the laptop and see if that helps.


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning Ladies,
I hope your all feeling ok today?
Emum, your temps are looking good from what I can gather, fingers crossed for you. Will be great for you to have a distraction for a few days also to deter you from tearing open the tests at every second (as this it what I would do) and let those hormones rise :flower:

MrsMig, I have only been temping for thr past few days so not that experienced but I have also been doing mine in the morning before I get up as from what I read on FF it was more accurate to do it before you are up and about?!

Pink, I hope you had a lovely time with your dad and step mum :flower: glad to hear the:witch: isn't being to hard on you too fingers crossed you will have a fantastic sticky lining in the making :flower:

Fil, its a very hard decision for you both to make I'm sure :hugs: but you have to do what is right for you both xx

Faye, hope you feeling ok today. Have you had your :bfn: as yet?

AFM - Feeling in a much better mood today :happydance: don't know why but it seems I woke up on the right side of the bed this morning! Trying to be more positive :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## Emum

Fili, why would you need ICSI if you and OH conceive easily? ICSI is normally only used when a man has a low sperm count, to maximise the number of good sperm available for the attempt. It does add about another £2,500 on to the bill IIRC.

For what its worth, I personally wouldn't go down the IVF route in your shoes at this stage, mainly because the whole process is incredibly stressful and expensive and not guaranteed to work first time or at all, and you have other avenues to explore. If you know that you ovulate, and everything else works, it is taking a risk to start inhaling and injecting large doses of hormones which could alter your natural balance for some time afterwards.

I would keep your appointment with Lesley Regan and see what she says about why you keep miscarrying. The only advantage which I can see of IVF is that you can screen the embryos for some (not all) chromosomal defects and only put back A grade ones. But you might still not achieve a pregnancy, and if the reason for your miscarriages is not exclusively a chromosomal issue, you might still go on to miscarry. Don't forget that the embryos are put back at a very early stage of development in IVF (usually at either 3 or 5 days post ovulation, when they are just a collection of around 8 cells or new blastocysts) If your issue is a poor implanatation for example, IVF would make no difference.

Hope you don't mind me speaking bluntly. I had one failed IVF attempt when trying to conceive my first, so I am very familiar with all it entails, and it is a long, hard and emotional process with actually a very small prospect of success despite what you might read. And for friends who have conceived this way, to miscarry after IVF seems to be much much harder than after a natural conception, and god knows that is hard enough, due to all that has been invested in the process and the fact that your hormones are completely screwed up from the drugs for a while anyway.

It is completely your choice but I just wanted to give a brutally honest opinion on it, for you to consider along with all the possible advantages of the process, so that if you do decide to do it, it is with eyes wide open.

Hugs


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks emum I really appreciate you taking the time to reply like that and what you said makes me feel SO much better!! I am much more comfortable with ttc naturally and if the specialist miscarriage consultants say just to keep trying then perhaps we should? I am a little concerned that we're going to get very conflicting opinions at the fertillity clinic and the rec mc clinic in the space of a week, do you think you would just focus on the rm clinic for now? The only thing that's good about the idea of PGD with IVF is that all the chromosomes are actually screened in the process we *would* go for. I am really uneasy with the idea of messing up my body hormonally though when as you say it's all happening naturally anyway. It must have been TERRIBLE to go through a failed cycle like you did, I really take my hat off to you for being able to go through the agony of that! How old were you when you did that if you don't mind me asking? Keeping my fingers tightly crossed that you get a big surprise on Monday and hoping you have a great rest from all the testing anxiety in the meantime! x :hugs:

The truth is I don't really know about the ICSI, thought it would just up our chances and the fs hinted at this (via email) but perhaps it's unnecessary?


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle thanks for the advice about the temps I know you're right but I can't see another way of doing it at the mo as my dh is such a light sleeper and it bugs him!


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies,

Am feeling better since I knew I can start ttc this cycle, I went out with my girlfriends last night and ended up drinking too much, I hope that doesnt throw off my ovulation too much, it was a silly thing to do but I just needed a night off and it was v hard, but lovely, talking to all the girls about it. One of my bestie's told me her sister had 2 miscarriages and finally got pregnant, only to loose her Mum that year in a car accident, makes you wonder how people cope, how people get through. In some way it made me realise that I can and will get through this somehow and be stronger!

They were literally amazing, told me its ok to still feel upset, that I dont have to feel 'its time to move on, I should be better by now, all those sorts of things. It was definitely the right thing to do, to tell them.

How are you all doing today ladies? Big kisses all round xxx


----------



## filipenko32

I've just had the results back from the fetus that was tested after my erpc and the result was that it was a normal baby :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Fil, I don't know what to say. Huge, huge hugs and lots of them. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye, don't worry about having a few drinks. Going out and having a good time will do you more good than being totally abstenious would. I have a dilemma about next weekend, as my friend has invited me round for wine on friday night. I want to see my friend, and want to drink the wine but I will end up getting in late so no chance of :sex: and I have a feeling it may be the weekend I ovulate. Obviusly I am really keen to get a :bfp: as soon as possible but I don't want it to be to the detriment of my friendships or to govern my life. I also don't want to be too heavy on the wine but it inevitable happens when I go there.


----------



## filipenko32

It was a boy :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: That definitely rules out IVF then. Must have a blood problem or an immune problem. Just imagine if I never got that test done, we could have spent £1000's on IVF when we really need more investigations into my blood an immune system. You were so right emum. So doctor thinks my last pregnancies were normal too. 3 normal babies lost, how will I get over that!?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't know Fili. So where does this leave you? Are you going to keep trying? The things they can give you may well help... sorry I am not being much help am I? 
Is your hubby there with you?


----------



## ickle pand

Faye - drinking won't throw your ovulation off, just your temp for the following day if you do that (I can't remember). I think a blow out now and again is a good idea - you have to look after your mental health as well as your physical.

Filipenko - I'm so sorry. I hope this gives your miscarriage clinic information that can help them to help you have a h&h pregnancy next time, so that some good can come of it.

Mrs Miggins - can you BD before you go to your friends? Maybe go to see her a little later.

AFM - nothing much happening. I tried to :BD: with DH last night, just for fun, but he's getting over a cold so wasn't in the mood. He asked if it was babymaking sex, I said no, thinking that he might be annoyed that I only wanted him for his sperm, and he said "are you sure cos if it was I could power through". I didn't know what to say - half of me wanted to slap him for being cheeky and the other half wanted to kiss him for being so onboard with the TTC. He's been really resistant about having sex at certain times but I think he's realising that it's just something we're going to have to do to get our baby :)


----------



## filipenko32

Faye, you make me want to go out with my friends now it sounds like you had a lovely time, glad it took your mind off things.

Thanks mrs migg no he isn't but i called to tell him and he had to come out of his 'business meeting' aka excuse to booze and eat out in a London pub and he was really pleased they were normal and says it's good news but understands why I am so devastated. I am in shock actually. It will sink in at 3 in the morning and then i'll quietly have a nervous breakdown. 

Thanks ickle, that was sweet of your OH :hugs: bless him, it's really not nice to bd with a cold. Yeah I think these men come round eventually!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ickle, yeah I just thought WHEN I finally get my baby I wouldn't swap it for the lost ones, they just weren't meant to be, there's nothing I could have done. I am going to be like a druggie for my next pregnancy now. I'll be injecting clexane, guzzling aspirin and pumping up with steroids to supress my overactive immune system. This is the treatment my doctor said he'd give me if the test result was normal. :loopy: ...a pregnant woman on steroids :loopy: isn't my DH lucky?


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO! Hormones and steroids. That's a crazy combination. My SIL was on them for severe arthritis and while they helped her, the side effects weren't good. It'll all be worth it though once you have that bundle in your arms :)


----------



## Emum

Hope you are Ok Filipenko. That is really hard news to hear. Are you going to try this month do you think, or wait until you see Lesley Regan?


----------



## filipenko32

Ok, not being one to sit aorund and cry for too long, here is my new schedule: 

1. IVF clinic cancelled Phew!
1a. Go get more blood tests (some have been pending as I didn't think anything was wrong with me The blood forms are lying around the kitchen table!! )
2. Find out as much info from other ladies in same situation and print out their treatments that worked.
3. Sent email to book an appointment with Dr Shahata at the Miscarriage Clinic (an expert on normal preg losses)
4. Booked urgent appointment with normal consultant based in Herts
5. Evaluate all information given from above things
5a.Panic a bit more
6. See Lesley Regan
7. Decide upon a treatment programme
7a. Carry on with my 'yam' programme
8. Give baby(ies) a big kiss when it gets here
9. Thank the Lord!! (i'm not really religious but...)

Question is: can I fit ttc in this month and should I, think I'll decide before Lesley. Will be soo happy if we can start this month!


----------



## filipenko32

Funny that your advice was so spot on emum! :yipee:


----------



## Emum

You are amazing fili. The way you are able to pick yourself up and get going so quickly is inspirational.

I know you say you aren't religious, but your forever babies are going to be blessed with you as their mum

xxx


----------



## fayewest

@ Flip, what horrible, horrible news, but on the positive side of things, you are getting closer to knowing what the problem is, and then it can all be sorted out and you can have your baby (ies). It must be an awful time, but things will get better I promise. I 100% recommend a night out with the girls (although I feel like utter c$%p today.

@Ickle - I hope it doesnt throw off my ovulation, but I did drink a fair few glasses of wine over the course of six hours. The BDing baby mission can be a bloody pain at times, its rubbish that sex would ever become a chore, but it does a bit doesn't it? esp when you are tired and ill.

Mrs Miggins - Can you jump your man before you go out for drinks? Its def a good idea to see your friends, but maybe you could squeeze in a quick bonk (love that word!) before you go? Or maybe lots the day before/day after??

In positive news, we are getting our new house surveyed on Monday, fingers crossed it all goes through eeek! xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Fingers crossed for your house Faye! You need some good news!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg and faye my sister drank a whole bottle of red wine 1 hour before baby dancing during her ovulation. we always joke that my nephew is wobbly on his feet (when he was learning to walk) because of this! And my nephew is perfect!


----------



## filipenko32

Sending hubby out to get me some nice red wine, just fancy some since talking about it! Not really a drinker of wine, what's the sweetest variety you can get?


----------



## fayewest

@ Flip - I LOVE wine, its really the only drink I like. If you like something sweet I would say maybe opt for a rose wine rather than red, something like:

A blush rose zinfandel or grenache. There are a few sweet white on the market but too sweet and it's pudding wine, The Germans like sweet white wine so maybe look at some of theirs. The sweetest red I can think of is something like a Beaujolais or a Pinot Noir, I like a thick deep red wine like Malbec, YUM although its the last drink in the world can think of today, water and popcorn for me ;0) 

I hope the bottle I drank last night won't knock out ovulation, I want to get back on it! Wine is the answer for a nice chilled evening, and maybe some stinky cheese! xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You can't go wrong with Lambrini Fili!!! And by the way, your attitude is amazing. You deserve good things to happen to you and I am sure they will. 
Ickle, think I got the app sorted, thanks for that. 
Re the wine, I think it will have be Friday morning and hopefully again on saturday morning. The thought of sloping off upstairs to bd while the 14 year old stepson sits downstairs is too excruciating to even contemplate!! And as for drunken conception, dd was conceived on OHs birthday 3 years ago on a very, very boozy weekend away in Liverpool. I put the symptoms down to a horrific hangover. We were ttc at the time but I was convinced I had missed the ov window that month.


----------



## filipenko32

That all sounds soooooo good faye, just text hubby 'pinot noir please', he'll probably think that's an ovulation kit now and get me one of those instead! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Faye, pleased you have good news about the house.


----------



## filipenko32

oh that is a bit cringy mrs migg but needs must!!! I'd say drink away then!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And now you're all making me want wine! Abstaining tonight due to a joint birthday party for 7 two year olds tomorrow in a giant play warehouse. NOT the place to have a hangover.


----------



## filipenko32

I think red wine has good antioxidant qualities too!


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Mrs Miggins, we are hoping it will go through so we can get the work done/get moved in over Christmas, Its good to have something to focus on, I know what you mean I cant do any BDing if any one is in the house, so embarrassing as you can always hear! xx


----------



## MrsMM24

FAYE, good news about the house :flower:

FILI, so sorry to hear about the loss of your son. :hugs: However, your determination will pay off and your little man will be smiling down for ans ending light forehead kisses to your future baby... As for the way that I get donations, there is much more detail in my journal, but I get IUI at the fert clinic, and I also get shipments from freespermdonors.... I use soft cups and alot of vitamins.... GL :dust:

EMUM, still very early, I looked at your chart, looks good, I would just be anxious at all the white circles before OV and the ones at 6,8,10DPO...

STRUTH, nice to see you again Hun! I hope this is your cycle!!! :dust:

LOUBY, so glad that you are feeling better today... :flower:

ICKLE, I hope that DH feels better soon and you can TTC properly....

*AFM...*Well, for some reason, I don't have the anxiousness today... I have donations beginning early Monday morning! CD16, CD17, CD20, and CD21 here we come!!! So far OV is holding off good, I am hoping that I OV on CD18/19 and don't need the standby delivery on CD23. I would be 1DPO on Thanksgiving day! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust: 

Any good plans for the weekend Lovely Ladies??


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> And now you're all making me want wine! Abstaining tonight due to a joint birthday party for 7 two year olds tomorrow in a giant play warehouse. NOT the place to have a hangover.

OMG no, stick to the water!! You need to be fresh as a :flow: for that!


----------



## filipenko32

I love Im a celebrity get me outta here does anyone else? i'm getting very lazy with my punctuation :shrug:


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> I love Im a celebrity get me outta here does anyone else? i'm getting very lazy with my punctuation :shrug:

I can't watch it, the things they have to do make up most of my worst fears, like the coffin with rats, and spiders all over their faces, no way could I ever do that!!


----------



## filipenko32

yeah it's horrible isn't it? But that's why i like it!! Mark of towie is quite cute but i think he's a bit arrogant


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I love it too! But disappointed in the way Fatima is coming across though. She used to be a bit of a British hero and she is in danger of being remembered as a stroppy he-she! Gutted Freddie has gone too.


----------



## ickle pand

I don't watch it, I'm addicted to X Factor though. That might be something to do with Gary Barlow though :)

I'm thinking I'm might have a glass of wine tonight - you ladies are a bad influence lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope you enjoy the wine ladies! Well it looks like AF is on her way out, so I was wondering when I should start opks? Straight away?


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg I usually start around CD8. Ohhhh that's bringing back good testing memories already!


----------



## fayewest

Hi ladies, I went for a double whammy and accepted dinner and win around a friends house tonight. It was amazing though, as I have pretty much spent 2 weeks not leaving the house. Keeping busy is a great distraction.

@Flip, I really cant watch it, it really scares me, strange isent it? imagine the rats and spiders on me, and I cant take it, am such a wimp! How was the wine xx


----------



## fayewest

wine I meant not win ;0(


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Migg - I would start 5 days, at least, before you normally ovulate xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks ladies. Because of my weird double cycle I'm not really sure when that is! I used to think I knew but then I used to think it was as simple as counting back 14 days from when AF was due, silly MrsMiggins! 
Faye, pleased you had a good night last night, it really does do you good. 
I spent last night baking cookies that spell the names of the 7 toddlers who's party we are having today, we are heading out there to York later on this morning, and my mum who lives in cheshire is driving over and meeting us there. Then dd and I are going back with her for a couple of days as dd is having yet another party at my mums tomorrow. So it should be a nice weekend. I just need to try not to think too much about the last time I was there I was pregnant and in the throes of morning/afternoon/evening sickness. Nevermind.
Back on Monday so I shall start testing next week. Hope you are all ok and have good weekends.


----------



## filipenko32

morning ladies, well I woke up a bit grief stricken this morning and thought i'd get out of the house and go and do a massive shop to take my mind of things. So cleaned, cooked watched sat kitchen and shoppped this morning. Faye hubby couldn't find pinot noir so he came back with rjoca (sp?) which was lovely i thought! Only managed 1 glass tho before :sleep: But i plan to try pinot at some point too. Glad you're having fun and taking your mind of things! Definitely the best way to go! 

Ickle and mrs migg I like gary barlow & xfactor too. I want craig to win! 

Took my temp for fun at 11am this morning and it was a massive drop from 36.40's to 35.40's - shows what a difference the time makes! 

Really can't decide whether to try this month, all in all I am quite sure the treatment will be the same no matter what the test results show e.g. aspirin, blood thinners, steroids (supress immune system) so does anyone else see the point of waiting for tests!? I have already had loads and nothing really came up aside from a possible blood clotting prob and even then that was only a possible one. :shrug: Even when tests come back they're never really sure whether they can be definitely linked to mc's


----------



## fayewest

Flip - What a productive morning, the downside of lots of wine is that you wake up late, drag yourself downstairs to watch Saturday kitchen and eat breakfast from the comfort of the sofa, what a lazy bones. I love rioja yum! I understand your fear in trying again, they do need to assess you and find out whats going on, and that must be scary and hopefully reassuring all at the same time.

I did have fun last night. I woke up to hear an old friend has just had her second baby, I am happy for her, but desperate to know when it's going to be my turn ;0( Not fair!


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks ladies. Because of my weird double cycle I'm not really sure when that is! I used to think I knew but then I used to think it was as simple as counting back 14 days from when AF was due, silly MrsMiggins!
> Faye, pleased you had a good night last night, it really does do you good.
> I spent last night baking cookies that spell the names of the 7 toddlers who's party we are having today, we are heading out there to York later on this morning, and my mum who lives in cheshire is driving over and meeting us there. Then dd and I are going back with her for a couple of days as dd is having yet another party at my mums tomorrow. So it should be a nice weekend. I just need to try not to think too much about the last time I was there I was pregnant and in the throes of morning/afternoon/evening sickness. Nevermind.
> Back on Monday so I shall start testing next week. Hope you are all ok and have good weekends.

What an amazing party planner you are, I will have to get some tips !!! Hope the party is fun, try not to think too much about the last time, much love xx


----------



## ickle pand

Well I had a productive morning - I got woken at 8 by the guy coming to collect my car to get it fixed so I just got up then and tidied the house until the guy from the car hire place came to pick me up. They've given me an Insignia - it's very fancy and huge compared to my megane lol! I've been really lazy since I got back from there though. I need to pull my finger out and finish off the housework so that I can chill out later. 

Nothing to report TTC wise. Waiting to get close to ov is boring lol!


----------



## Emum

Managed to hold off testing today, but funnily enough it was obvious today that my DH thinks I might be pregnant, even though I haven't been discussing symptoms with him or mentioned the BFP/BFN fiasco. We were having a cuddle and he noticed my boobs were very tender so asked where I was in my cycle. A little while later we went out for lunch with the kids and he went to the salad bar to get a salad for us to share, and came back and announced solemnly that he hadn't got any dressing on it, with a meaningful look. (Usually we like the blue cheese dressing :) )

My sister is here until Monday evening so I probably won't test again until Tuesday morning when I will be 14dpo. If I can wait, of course...


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh emum that's great about your boobs!!! Such a good sign. I assume your temps are still up, I can't imagine you didn't take your temp this morning!! I can't wait till Tuesday!!I think men have instincts too about this like my dh always dreams about pregnancy related stuff when I am pregnant! Oh so exciting!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
We really need a bfp soon on here.... and emum it's certainly looking promising. You have some wil power not testing though! I actually need to do a repeat home and health order soon!! 

afm; well I am back on the wine this evening! Right now actually! It tastes really good for some reason. (Faye's turned me into a wino) I have decided to get all the relevant drugs first thing next week, from our 'normal' recurrent mc consultant who's based in Herts. I think he will double me up on all the drugs this time as he mentioned something about treating me 'aggressively' if the chromo result came back normal. My reason is this: in the end, the end treatment will be the same so what's the point of having more tests, they're not going to let me get pregnant without drugs and it's always trial and error with my 'condition' anyway. With recurrent miscarriages they never really know and it's usually something like 'the extra 81mg of aspirin did the trick for me this time'. So. I don't see the point of waiting months while they do a few more blood clots tests (I must have already had 99% of them already done and all the 'big guns' tests for mc's came back normal). I will hopefully go to St Mary's and pretend I haven't been ttc :blush: Anyone disagree?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's impossible to say Fil, but in your situation I think I would do the same. And as for the wine - me too. Cheers! Today I had to see the girl from post natal who is due the week after I would have been, it was a bit tough because if things were different I would have been sat with her excitedly comparing tummys and symptoms. As it was, I didn't mention her pregnancy at all. I wanted to but didn't want it to look as though I felt I had to. 
Ickle, we had one of those Insignias as a courtesy car a few years ago. OH struggled with the weird button handbrake and got stuck on a hill on holiday in Wiltshire with about 20 cars stuck behind us. The horror.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I was a bit confused. I think I've worked it out now but they didn't show me how to work it.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies (it is just about morning it's 7am) :saywhat: I am thinking of going swimming! I am happy this morning as my DH is coming round to the idea of trying again this month with meds under Dr A from Herts who specialises in rec mc's and looked after us last time. I will have to work fast next week to be in time for taking the drugs. Just thinking about swimming not saying I am def gonna go :sleep: How's everyone else?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Fil! Bit tired after being up a few times in the night with dd- but otherwise good, having a lovely weekend with my mum and her oh and enjoying a bit of a lie in right now! Looking forward to the next couple of weeks of temping, testing, charting and getting on with ttc again. Bit suprised at how quickly my AF stopped, did any of you other post Eric ladies find this? Usually I have a couple of heavier days and the last day or two it is more like spotting and i just need to use a pant liner (on a normal period I mean) but this was 2 days of furious bleeding like a tap and then just suddenly stopped. I was worried I had left a tampon in!
Hope you enjoyed your swim if you went for it, and I'm really pleased you and DH are both wanting the same thing regarding your choices- it makes life so much easier doesn't it? 
Hoping pink is having a good weekend with her folks, emum is still getting those sore boobs, Ickle is set to go with the soy etc, Faye is not too hung over and everyone else is having a top weekend!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

^erpc, not Eric......^^^^


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Me again, another question for experienced temperature checkers! I have been temping when I first wake up, around 4.30-5am. This morning, I was up at 5 with dd as she is not well. Obviously temping was not my first thought, so I did it after I had got her settled and back in bed, but obviously this was not a true basal temp. I went back to sleep again and took it again when I woke up a couple of hours later, and it was lower. Should I use the second, lower temp?


----------



## angelcake71

:cry::cry: Well AF got me today.. exactly 4 weeks after my m/c..
feeling sad today but hopefully I will be ok tomorrow XX


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - I definitely wouldn't use the first temp as that's not your BBT. You can either use the second temp but mark it as sleep deprived since you didn't get 3 or more hours of sleep or you could just leave it blank for today. Missing a temp here or there won't change your chart dramatically. 

Soy's going well so far. I don't know if it's the soy or because I've stopped the agnus castus but my sex drives gone through the roof - typical it happens when DH is away for the weekend lol! The EPO seems to be doing it's job as well, I'm having loads more CM. Feeling really positive about this cycle so far. Just dying to start using my CBFM sticks so I can see what's happening. 

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies.

Just sat down with a coffee trying to blitz the house before i go to work. My mam is watching dd at my house or otherwise wouldnot bother. 

Amanda glad things are working out with soy...it has that ef$ect on my sex drive too and iget loads more cm the first cycle the second not so much. Such a shame oh is away to enjoy some non ttc intimacy. You are tempting me to give soy another go when af arrives.

Afm it actually quite liberating having a cycle with no chance i am learning about my body and how it reacys to hormonal fluctuations. Might stop the mad symptom spotting hell i usually put myself through each tww. Also ordered a moon cup for when af arrives as i usually use tampons. Hope everyone else is ok today.


----------



## ickle pand

DH is home this afternoon. He'll be knackered when he gets home so I'm planning on jumping him before he goes for a nap lol! In fact I'd better get my finger out and finish the housework and make myself look nice lol!

Let me know how you get on with the mooncup. I keep thinking of trying them. I find tampons really uncomfortable since I had a laparoscopy for endometriosis and I hate feeling like I'm wearing a nappy with pads lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Debzie, good to see you. Let me know how you get on with the mooncup. 
Angel, sorry El Witcho got you too. Mine was exactly 4 weeks after my mc too, at least our cycles are back on track. 
Ickle, will do, thanks. Enjoy your afternoon! I'm looking forward to getting home to OH as well. Also thinking of giving the epo a bash.


----------



## filipenko32

Angel, sorry you got your af but at least it came round quickly and you'll be ttc again before you know it!

Ickle, glad soys working it sounds like powerful stuff and good luck jumping your OH!

Mrs migg i'd say the 2nd temp but i'm not a qualified temper yet, i'm only D category or something. Also after my af after Eric (much better word!) was also weird it was heavy then suddenly switched off like you say. I put M on my chart but it was bordering on L after the heavy surge. 

Hi Debzie, are you ttc this month then or waiting? And what CD are you on now?


----------



## debzie

I will let you ladies know how I get on with the moon cup. I am sure it will be fiddly to start with but I find tampons uncomfortable too since my last mmc, and as my last two periods were really really heavy least I will get better protection.

Filip I am 7 dpo but I have no chance this cycle as OH has been working away all cycle. I have come to terms with it now but was very angry at him for not being here. x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww ok debzie, yeah I can imagine you were angry, it's a shame that everything can't just be perfect after suffering so much already :hugs: I'd like to say to you that the break would be doing you good but think I may be lying if i said that :nope: I hope the next cycle comes quickly for you and your OH will be present and ready for :spermy: donations. It's a shame :spermy: can't be sent in the post!? Hmmmmm or can they?? 1st class, same day delivery sealed moon cups!! :mail:


----------



## filipenko32

Well I did an opk test today because I thought it was high time! It came up with an obvious line which I was very happy about :yipee: (obviously nowhere near ov-ing yet but the LH is rising)

Then I got withdrawal shakes (and by the way this all started back up again because mrs migg mentioned testing and it was a trigger for my poas addiction. It's all mrs migg's fault and nothing to do with me) So I thought "What can I wee on next?" Stickwise obviously, I am not a dog! So I remembered: "Oh yes my CBFM and Persona monitor." Very interesting as the CBFM came up with Low and the Persona with a Red light which means at risk of becoming pregnant. Well I'll take that risk!! :sex: for me everyday from now on!


----------



## filipenko32

Did my 6 laps around the field! It was quite atmospheric as there was a really heavy fog and with all the spindly black trees. It was like a wintry picture, blo*dy cold though! Think that the exercise will help my blood problem, you know like on a plane they tell you to keep moving


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi everyone!!

Missed chatting to you guys although I have managed to log in a read but just not had time to chat.

fili - you amaze me! I read about your results and could completely understand how you feel. I am glad you are going with your recurrent mc person and lets hope these extra test help. Your positivity and mad house cleaning on Saturday is inspiring.:hugs: I wondered how long before you would start testing :winkwink: I can't wait till my CBFM starts asking which is only a few days away!!

Mrsmig - sounds like another busy weekend, just counting down the days till ov!

Ickle - how is the back? hope its all settled now. I used to have a megane, loved it but it eventually gave up the ghost. Yay for the soy and increased sex drive!! I didn't realise that was a SE.

Hi debzie, faye and everyone else!!

AFM - I had an emotional reunion with Stepmum and Dad. It was nice to have the weekend with them although I was very sore/tired due to AF. This period has been nothing like my normal, heavy but thin red blood, no clots (going through a pad every couple of hours). Like you MrsMig it seems to be on the way out now though - very light. My boobs have not been sore at all, I wonder if this will be the norm from now on? Thankfully night sweat have stopped so it must be due the increase in progesterone from ov onwards. 

Saturday in Glasgow shopping - sooo busy then to see Beauty and the Beast which was fab. Chilled out morning visiting farm shop and cafe before seeing them back on the train. Got to catch up on Strictly etc now!!


----------



## Emum

Sounds like a fantastic weekend pinksmarties. Glad you had a chance to spend time with those who love you.

I have my sister with me at the moment. I don't see her a lot as she lives in Ireland as do the rest of my family, and I haven't told her about the last pregnancy and miscarriage. She doesn't have kids of her own which is a sadness to her, so no point in upsetting her needlessly. It has been lovely to spend time with her though. She goes home tomorrow though, boo!

Dpo 12 for me. Temps higher again today but might be due to a late night last night watching scary Nicholas Cage movie on TV! Boobs if anything sorer. Fxd.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi pink, I was beginning to feel lonely with my one man band banter!! Glad your af is coming to a stop, my af was very painful and heavy last time but this one hasn't been so bad. Glad you had a good weekend, was beauty and the beast a cartoon or film? I wouldn't mind seeing a film of it...


----------



## filipenko32

emum you can't blame higher temps on a nicholas cage movie the night before!!!! :rofl: :rofl: YOU'RE PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## pinksmarties

emum -can't believe I missed you in my writings sorry. I have been stalking your chart and everything points in the right direction. I can't wait for you to test!! It must be good if the OH is noticing!! So excited.


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - it was a stage version. Fab actors with wonderful singing voices. Might dig out the animated version for later tonight.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh sounds great!! I love going to watch musicals. Sometimes me and dh go in the afternoon and get cheap tickets for the westend. The last one we saw was phantom of the opera and it was great.


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Oh sounds great!! I love going to watch musicals. Sometimes me and dh go in the afternoon and get cheap tickets for the westend. The last one we saw was phantom of the opera and it was great.

We saw that in NY a few years ago. OH fell asleep:haha: Les Mis is my all time fav and I can't wait till 2013 when Hugh Jackman (ooo I have gone all weak:blush:) playing JVJ film version comes out.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I saw phantom in NY a few years ago and I nodded off too! Woke up with a jump at the end when the chandelier came crashing down! I was mortified, glad it wasn't just me! Ooh Pink, glad you have had a good weekend. I love Glasgow. Emum, so excited for you! 
And Fil, I take full responsibility for your testing!! It's looking promising though, let's hope you catch that egg! I'm bushed after the final birthday party. Back home tomorrow, looking forward to seeing OH again. Sure after half an hour I'll be brandishing pans at him but it'll be nice while it lasts.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I saw phantom in NY a few years ago and I nodded off too! Woke up with a jump at the end when the chandelier came crashing down! I was mortified, glad it wasn't just me! Ooh Pink, glad you have had a good weekend. I love Glasgow. Emum, so excited for you! 
And Fil, I take full responsibility for your testing!! It's looking promising though, let's hope you catch that egg! I'm bushed after the final birthday party. Back home tomorrow, looking forward to seeing OH again. Sure after half an hour I'll be brandishing pans at him but it'll be nice while it lasts.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oooops.


----------



## filipenko32

my dh hates musicals and can't fit in those tiny seats as he's too tall but i still make him come with me!! :haha: I am mean. Glad the weekend went well emum. Pink i love les mis too, i love the music in it more than anything. Yeah hugh Jackman might raise your temps a bit pink!


----------



## filipenko32

glad everything went well this weekend mrs migg


----------



## Emum

We both claim to hate musicals too, and never willingly book one, even though every time we have gone with someone else, we have actually really enjoyed them :haha:

Our favourites I think were Cabaret with Julian Clary starring, Wicked (seen it twice) and Joseph with Lee Mead (also seen twice). :blush: :blush: Honestly we aren't big musical fans....

Haven't seen many of the really big name ones like Les Mis or Cats though.


----------



## pinksmarties

OH not a big fan of musicals so he says but I secretly think he likes them!!

Have seen Cats emum - We were 3 rows from the front and the costumes left very little to the imagination!! Fab show though.


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> OH not a big fan of musicals so he says but I secretly think he likes them!!
> 
> Have seen Cats emum - We were 3 rows from the front and the costumes left very little to the imagination!! Fab show though.

We were in the front row for Cabaret, and ditto for Julian Clary! And that was before he stripped to the complete all together, which was somehow less disturbing :rofl:


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> OH not a big fan of musicals so he says but I secretly think he likes them!!
> 
> Have seen Cats emum - We were 3 rows from the front and the costumes left very little to the imagination!! Fab show though.
> 
> We were in the front row for Cabaret, and ditto for Julian Clary! And that was before he stripped to the complete all together, which was somehow less disturbing :rofl:Click to expand...

Either way not a thought I want running through my head:wacko: hahaha


----------



## filipenko32

No anything like that might affect your temps for the next year but in the opposite direction! We saw Thriller which was a michael jackson tribute thing in the west end. I thought it was going to be cheesy and rubbish but it was the best thing ever, the music and dancing was fab!


----------



## filipenko32

ohhh I do like Gary he's nice isn't he? I used to love TT
When I was 16 I was obsessed with Mark Owen and actually met him and his sister at his house in Chadderton in Oldham near Manchester. :haha: But when I actually met him I went off him because he was so small and then finally agreed to 'go out with' this boy who'd been pestering me - like I thought I was saving myself for Mark Owen!! Ended up going out with this boy for 3 years after that! And he was called...Mark!


----------



## filipenko32

Good morning everyone, I hope everyone's ok. I am off to the hospital this morning for more blood tests that should have really been done last week but nevermind.


----------



## pinksmarties

Good luck fili, will you have any results today? Hope everyone is okay. Cd4/5 for me depending on how you look at. Just waiting to poas now!


----------



## filipenko32

That's exciting pink!! If I were you I would start testing now! :winkwink: No not results these are tests for some scraping the bottom of the barrel we have no idea what's wrong with you blood tests. I put them off as I thought that my losses were random genetic faults. Are you excited about this cycle?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Pink, morning Fil! Good luck with the bloods anyway Fil. Heading back east this aft, so I'll be poas too when I get back, cd7 I think here. Best order some more opks!


----------



## filipenko32

Are your opks getting darker mrs migg?


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Ladies! Not been on here for a couple of days...

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend enjoying your nice big glasses of :wine: 

Emum, im sooo excited reading your posts I think this is definitely your month esp as your hubby is noticing signs too fx'd eeek!!!

I hope the :witch: isn't/hasn't been to bad for you ladies xx

Well according to ff I am now 3dpo, so I'm supposed to have ovulated 9days after bleeding stopped fxd its correct as we have :sex: a lot lately so we might have caught it in time - don't want to get my hopes up too much though, aghh want to test NOW ha! 
x


----------



## filipenko32

Emum :test: :test: :test: post! tell us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dying to hear from emum! Hi Louby, wondered where you had got to! Good luck with this cycle. Fil, I haven't started testing yet. I didn't really get to grips with it last cycle, and I was waiting for the line to get darker and the damn thing disappeared. I'm going to be on it this month. I will poas as soon as I get home.


----------



## rossyrozela

I lost my baby at 20 weeks in october,i had to have atermination and two weeks after that,i was bd,iam desperate for ababy and i have also said iam not going to check on ovulation and all that just get on with it .i havent received my af yet so iam praying that some miracle happens as iam trying to bd every other day.good luck gal and go for it


----------



## filipenko32

Hi rossy so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: are you going to have any tests done?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Rossy, really sorry to hear your about your loss, it must have been horrific for you. Baby dust all over for you.xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Rossy, really sorry to hear your about your loss, it must have been horrific for you. Baby dust all over for you.xx


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Rossy - Im very sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Rossy - so sorry for your loss. Really hoping :dust: helps you this month. Hugs


----------



## pinksmarties

I am looking forward to this month. I am hoping the ic opk's/digital opk's and CBFM helps me catch that eggy and get my BFP. We normally go skiing in Jan but I am hoping I won't be able to go which makes planning and booking a bit difficult!

I have just sent a link to the OH for the SMEP - looking forward to his reply haha.

I know emum was maybe holding off till Tuesday but :test::test:


----------



## ickle pand

Pink smarties - can you post the link here? I might send it to my DH lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle -

https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yes emum said Tuesday didn't she? :doh: But yes I agree :test: :test: :test: 

I hope you wont be able to go skiing pink, I really do! :dust: :dust:


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - how did things go?


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that link. I might suggest it to DH and see what he says.


----------



## filipenko32

Not been yet! The 'blind' man came - he's fitting our blinds and we completely forgot! We can go get the blood test at any time in the day as long as we have the form. The docs said they have a few results ready for me so ill let you all know if they turn up anything.


----------



## Emum

:( BFN this morning. Temp also dropped slightly and I had a little spotting this morning even though AF not actually due until Wednesday. So I think I am out again, sadly.


----------



## MrsMM24

EMUM, I am so proud of you not testing.... I can't wait to see your BFP!!! :dust:

:hugs: Sorry for you loss ROSSY!!! You have come to the right place! Hoping you see a BFP sooner rather than later!

Sorry that AF has flown in on you ANGELCAKE! :hugs:

FILI, hope things go well....

MRSMIGG, with OPKs, I may have answered on Friday, but I start testing on CD9.... GL :dust:

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD16, OV is definitely approaching... Donations Tomorrow morning, 1 down 4 to go!!! CD16, CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! My cervix has also begun to soften and move. CM is looking good. I was hoping not to OV until CD18/19 and so far so good so I won't complain if OV starts any time this week!! FXD! I have been on my green tea, grapefruit juice, vitamins, eating, and sleep. Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww emum, so sorry. :hugs: :hugs: I know that horrible feeling of disappointment. I hope your next cycle comes round really really quickly. It's SO annoying how af symptoms can mimic pregnancy symptoms. Although maybe just do one more test tomorrow. How much did your temp drop by?


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> How much did your temp drop by?

Loads!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> How much did your temp drop by?
> 
> Loads!
> 
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Oh no :nope: I would have to agree then that your af is on its way :growlmad: :growlmad: Even though i wasn't temping reliably I noticed a general average drop from 36.70's / 80's to the 30's about 2 or 3 days before af was due. You WILL get there emum :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know that this side of the emotional rollercoaster is not nice though, espcecially when you have to deal with 'pregnancy symptoms' too. I mean I had full blown ms before this af!! :saywhat:


----------



## Grey Eyes

firsttimer1 said:


> I had a natural MC 9 days ago and stopped bleeding 2 days ago. Got my negative urine preg test today.
> 
> We BD last night for first time in AGES :blush:
> 
> So - after much research etc i really cant see any reason why waiting for one AF is beneficial? I didnt have a D&C so my lining is still ok, i feel physicaly and mentally ready.... so other than for dating purposes i think im gonna go for it?
> 
> We marry in 4 weeks so i think were going to NTNP - im not going to check OV dates, or chart anything... and then im not going to do a preg test or anything (as after wedding we are on honeymoon).. and as i dont know when AF is due i wont know anyway!
> 
> My lovely OH says it up to me.
> 
> so is anyone else doing the same? not waiting for one AF? would be nice not to be alone in my decision lol :hugs:

Wow, yes I just had a miscarriage - I started bleeding on Monday, then stopped...then a terrible bleed that had me int he hospital. I had to do an emergency d n c--they used suction with no scraping and I recieved some awesome news: The doctor told me I can attempt to get pregnant AS SOON AS I FEEL COMFORTABLE WITH THE IDEA. Yay!! :happydance: So no waiting! I am ready although it's just been a couple of days. So great luck to you! Go for it!:cloud9::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Grey Eyes said:


> firsttimer1 said:
> 
> 
> I had a natural MC 9 days ago and stopped bleeding 2 days ago. Got my negative urine preg test today.
> 
> We BD last night for first time in AGES :blush:
> 
> So - after much research etc i really cant see any reason why waiting for one AF is beneficial? I didnt have a D&C so my lining is still ok, i feel physicaly and mentally ready.... so other than for dating purposes i think im gonna go for it?
> 
> We marry in 4 weeks so i think were going to NTNP - im not going to check OV dates, or chart anything... and then im not going to do a preg test or anything (as after wedding we are on honeymoon).. and as i dont know when AF is due i wont know anyway!
> 
> My lovely OH says it up to me.
> 
> so is anyone else doing the same? not waiting for one AF? would be nice not to be alone in my decision lol :hugs:
> 
> Wow, yes I just had a miscarriage - I started bleeding on Monday, then stopped...then a terrible bleed that had me int he hospital. I had to do an emergency d n c--they used suction with no scraping and I recieved some awesome news: The doctor told me I can attempt to get pregnant AS SOON AS I FEEL COMFORTABLE WITH THE IDEA. Yay!! :happydance: So no waiting! I am ready although it's just been a couple of days. So great luck to you! Go for it!:cloud9::thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

Welcome to this thread. It's been going quite a while now though, first timer got pregnant on her honeymoon and is due in March :) Hope we can help you through this horrible time.


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome grey eyes!! A happy fact for you:- 

As little as 5 days after getting a negative pregnancy test result you can ovulate! It happened to 2 or 3 of us on here including me but I never caught the egg - lots do though!


----------



## filipenko32

I have decided that it will be good to bd everyday from now on as it keeps the :spermy: fresh so i've heard! :happydance: and then after 2dpo i'll suddenly have these awful headaches!! :sleep:


----------



## debzie

hello ladies 
Welcome rossy and Gray eyes so sorry you have to be here but you will find a waelth of support form all the lovely ladies on here. Feel free to comment rant or ask anything. I am on my 5 th cycle post miscarriage and just could not leave this thread as I find it so supportive, even if I do go AWOL from time to time. Good luck in your journey. 

Well my marathon stretch of shifts are over and can now look forward to my 3 days off. Hoping af arrives in a timely fashion on Saturday or Sunday so I can get on with the next cycle. My moon cup arrived today and so I gave it a whirl....its going to take some practice to get the hang of it but then again so did tampons all those years ago. Got a colleague at work to do my post ovulation progesterone level today as I could not get into my GPs. Hope the results are favourable. 

Emum so so sorry on the BFN and your chart looks like the witch is about to strike again, but there are charts on ff that show a drop and spotting before bfp. I know this as I looked last cycle.

ickle how is the soy hope it is working its magic. I am on the thread soy isoflaverones natures clomid. https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-656.htmlThey have just got another soy bfp on there. I have stuck around there since my first soy cycle believe it or not. Some of the ladies on there have just had their soy babys that were on the thread when I joined. 

I am seriously thinking of SMEP next cycle too and may give temps a miss as they stressed me out last cycle with that triphasic chart I had.....still debating that one.


----------



## loubyloumum

Aw emum so sorry about the bfn:hugs: 
Like the others say, it's soo dissapointing when af arriving has the same symptoms as pregnancy - thinking of you lovely xxxx
Hi to all the new joiners, so sorry for your losses:hugs: I didn't join this thread until a couple of weeks a go and have found the ladies on here a great support and they have really helped me to try and look forward after such a terrible time. Sending you all loads of baby dust and hope you all get bfp's soon enough :hugs: xxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Gray, sorry for your loss. Like otherd said, the ladies on here are fab and very supportive so welcome!

Emum - can't believe your BFN:nope:. The temps are not looking hopeful. These damn pg/af symptoms really mess with the mind. :hugs: Enmasse Christmas BFP for all of us!!

MrsMM - fingers crossed your donations work and this is your month. Only a couple of days to go!!

Ickle - what did your DH think of the SMEP? I think I will sort of follow this depending on what the CBFM say. Bit confused as to what the best plan of attack is!!

fili - :haha: might be a good idea unless your OH is clued up with the fact that the big O can help relieve headaches!!

Debzie - I was looking at the mooncups - might beat climbing up the wall bottom first after bding! Are you going to use them post bding also or just for AF? 

Louby - how are you? I was zipping through the post over the weekend. Did you go out for a few drinks?

Mrsmig - when do you think you might start opk's and how are you getting on with temping? It is nice to get away for the weekend but I bet you are glad to be back in your own house.


----------



## debzie

I was just going to use mooncups for af not after bding. I now have this image of you almost standing on your head after dtd lol. It would not help me much anyway as I have a tilted cervix so laying on my stomach is the best thing for me to do. I think softcups or instead cups are better for after bding as they keep the deposits closer to the cervix the moon cup would just store them on there I think.


----------



## pinksmarties

Just wondering if everyone upgrades their FF to the VIP package. Just looking at the year membership v 3monthly. Daft, but I don't want to think I'll still be temping a year form now.


----------



## pinksmarties

debzie said:


> I was just going to use mooncups for af not after bding. I now have this image of you almost standing on your head after dtd lol. It would not help me much anyway as I have a tilted cervix so laying on my stomach is the best thing for me to do. I think softcups or instead cups are better for after bding as they keep the deposits closer to the cervix the moon cup would just store them on there I think.


Thanks, thought they might be one and the same thing. I am not so far off doing a handstand but would attempt if I thought it would help :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hiya Pink. I was wondering that about the Ff too, although I usually only take about 4 months to get pregnant (apart from my second pregnancy/1st loss which came on the second month of - get this -NTNP!! Can't imagine being that blasé about it now). It's hanging on to them that I am struggling with these days, although my age will be an ever contributing factor. I shall bear it in mind though. Yes, it is nice to be home, nice to see OH again and I'm looking forward to this cycle. I poas as soon as I got home and no sign of a line but I am going to subscribe to Fil's plan, bonk like billyo for the next week or so until the sticks are bfn again and then feign exhaustion. I probably will be exhausted tbf. 
Emum-gutted to hear about the bfn. It's so bloody disheartening when all the symptoms are there.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

pinksmarties said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> I was just going to use mooncups for af not after bding. I now have this image of you almost standing on your head after dtd lol. It would not help me much anyway as I have a tilted cervix so laying on my stomach is the best thing for me to do. I think softcups or instead cups are better for after bding as they keep the deposits closer to the cervix the moon cup would just store them on there I think.
> 
> 
> Thanks, thought they might be one and the same thing. I am not so far off doing a handstand but would attempt if I thought it would help :haha:Click to expand...

I threatened to walk on my hands for a week...:wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just stalked your chart and overlaid mine on it pink, don't know what's going on with my temps but compared to yours they are crazy! Off to stalk more charts....


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just stalked your chart and overlaid mine on it pink, don't know what's going on with my temps but compared to yours they are crazy! Off to stalk more charts....


I think temps can be a bit erratic during AF. I did have a temp jump but had a rubbish sleep so disregarded it or put sleep deprived.

I can imagine us all walking on our hands, blood rushing to our head and numb feet trying to explain the logic behind it all :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hmm. I sleep badly anyway and snore like a warthog so I'm not sure how reliable my temps are going to be. I might be better off taking vaginal ones too. I can do them orally without OH noticing though.


----------



## ickle pand

debzie said:


> ickle how is the soy hope it is working its magic. I am on the thread soy isoflaverones natures clomid. https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-656.htmlThey have just got another soy bfp on there. I have stuck around there since my first soy cycle believe it or not. Some of the ladies on there have just had their soy babys that were on the thread when I joined.
> 
> I am seriously thinking of SMEP next cycle too and may give temps a miss as they stressed me out last cycle with that triphasic chart I had.....still debating that one.

So far so good with the soy. Took my last dose today so just a waiting game now. I'm going to do my own version of SMEP too. As soon as I get a high on my CBFM, we'll start BDing every 2 days and then the 2 peak days and the 
high afterwards. 



pinksmarties said:


> Ickle - what did your DH think of the SMEP? I think I will sort of follow this depending on what the CBFM say. Bit confused as to what the best plan of attack is!!

He seemed ok with it, so I've made up my own version of SMEP like I said above. Hopefully it's enough :)



pinksmarties said:


> Just wondering if everyone upgrades their FF to the VIP package. Just looking at the year membership v 3monthly. Daft, but I don't want to think I'll still be temping a year form now.

I got the years VIP package, because there was a code on facebook to get it cheap. You have to "like" FF on facebook to get it, but I know a few ladies set up fake accounts to get the discount code, without all their friends seeing what they'd "liked". Once you get a BFP, you can convert to the pregnancy tracker, so at least your money isn't wasted, and if the worst should happen, then you convert back.

The intercourse timing analyser and the pregnancy monitor are good, but not essential for TTC.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hmm. I sleep badly anyway and snore like a warthog so I'm not sure how reliable my temps are going to be. I might be better off taking vaginal ones too. I can do them orally without OH noticing though.

I do both. My first chart is oral, this month is vaginal. I found that they both followed the same sort of pattern (I also draw them on a paper chart I got with the bbt). I find the vaginal one okay to do and you can't hear the beeps with it wedged between your legs so less noise to wake OH up, I just estimate more than the minute. I have to have a red light torch next to the bed to read the temps under the covers :wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks ickle!! I have another FB account for a game that I played so used that and got the yearly FF membership just now, Thanks!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I set up an account for my cat a couple of years ago, so I might use that! Well I've just been faffing about with my chart and I entered the date of my mc last month as I thought the more info the better, but for some reason it hasn't recognised last Tuesday as cd1 now. Can anyone help? Should I change it back?


----------



## ickle pand

Did you put in the bleeding? It only recognises the first day of full flow as CD1.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Where it says menses I entered light for last Tuesday when AF appeared, should I have put it in anywhere else?


----------



## ickle pand

No that sounds right. Do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not sure if I can copy a link as I'm on my iPhone and I don't know if I can do it. I'll give it a go


----------



## ickle pand

Ah that'll be why! The chart on the app doesn't update properly, you need to view your chart, change the chart date to a previous chart date and then change it back again and the changes will be there. I have this problem all the time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh crikey, well that figures. I've just got rid of the info I had put in for October and it has got me back to cd1 for last Tuesday again. When I next get on the laptop I'll have a better play about with it. Thanks Ickle.


----------



## fayewest

Evening ladies.

Hope you are all ok, just going to have a read and catch up. Had a crappy first day back at meetings, out of 5 meetings I had 3 people were pregnant grrrrr! I was happy and smiley and made all the right noises!

Can I ask a tmi info question, for those of you who ovulated pretty much straight after your m/c did you get fertile CM at all?

I want a baby, sorry ladies, bloody crap one, good I am working though, love to you all xxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

faye - I got creamy and watery cm don't think I got EW the first month after mc although I normally do in my usual cycles. I did buy preseed and am using EPO and rubutussin this month, can't hurt to have a bit more (hopefully) EWCM!!

Sorry you had such a crap day, it seems everywhere I look everyone is pg. One of the ladies I work with son brought his daughter (her baby granddaughter) through the clinic after being discharged home. She was only 3 days old. I think everyone was expecting me break down but I was absolutely fine, its the bumps that get me.


----------



## fayewest

Hi Pink, thanks for that, I only usually get watery ... hoping for an ov sign soon, the wine obviously threw off the temps, feeling a bit lost in the cycle ;0( fingers crossed for some good signs this week xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Faye. I found the cm thing quite difficult to get to grips with, but I did notice it get clear and stretchy. And I totally sympathise with you on the pregnant ladies, I get loads of pregnant ladies in for treatments at work and that can be hard. I once said I hated pregnant women! I don't, but I used to get annoyed when they came for a pedicure or something and would say something like "I'm 8 weeks pregnant but I'm not telling anybody yet, will I be ok?" I always felt like saying "to my knowledge having your toenails clipped has never caused a pregnancy risk." but that was the old me, now in their situation I would probably do the same *sigh*. Anyway sorry you have had a crappy few days and it's natural to feel like you do. Just keep bding and hopefully you will catch that egg! 
Managed to dtd this morning after OH was too tired last night. Ordered a load more opks last night so I will try and do 3 a day and not miss a trick this month. Wish I could get a ccfm as well but I will have to rely on the sticks and the temps.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone!

Mrs migg temping and opk-ing will be more than plenty enough to catch the o. :happydance:

Managed to get in with our very busy rec. mc consultant this Friday at 6pm. I'm hoping he will prescribe me lots of drugs so we can ttc again this month :happydance: DH would rather I have loads more testing but I don't see the point and DH can see the value in my argument too but I supposed he'd like a diagnosis. I know though that after all the tests i've had they'll likely never find anything and have to treat me anyway. I read that people like me are at risk of pre-term birth and intrauterine growth restriction ( technically that's what happens now). Just hope the meds will be enough. 

Faye I use Conceive Plus (it's like preseed) and that always works! I didn't really get so much ewcm straight after the mc. 

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## ickle pand

Has anyone used both Pre-seed and Conceive Plus. Just wondering which is better. I've got Pre-seed at home but we've not used it much because having to insert it takes away some of the spontaneity.


----------



## filipenko32

me! I used it last time (straight after mc) and obviously didn't get preggo so back on the conceive plus for this time - it has nver failed me! I agree about the spontaneity.


----------



## fayewest

Hi guys, I used preseed before, the cycle I got pregnant which was amazing, I am more trying to find out if I ov or not, the temps are haywire, and my cp would indicate that maybe I already did ov, but no sore breasts/no cm no nothing ... its hard to judge as i have been without cm for a few cycles due to the clomid. Maybe I will have to wait until my first bleed. 

I had a horrible dream last night where I lost my H, was horrendous, woke up crying (am staying over with a friend in the city) Just the worst thing ever, its def a grief/separation thing) fortunately I am feeling better now. Good grief, is there no end to this?


----------



## filipenko32

Into CD 8 and still spotting!!! :shock:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Is conceive plus a tablet supplement? I was wondering what the best prenatals were. I am still taking the pregnacare I had when I was pregnant as I never got round to getting any others and I obviously wanted to keep on with the folic acid.


----------



## fayewest

@ Flip, do you def rate conceive plus over preseed then? 

@ Mrs Miggins, I have only seen really ewcm once, right at the very beginning, and first time we start ttc, since then only ever wet, or nothing at all on clomid. Super confusing, I just to get back to something normalish so I can feel like I am getting somewhere.

xxx


----------



## Emum

Hi girls. Just checking in briefly to say still no AF and no more spotting, but didn't test today as I suspect she will show tomorrow when she is due. Temps a bit lower again this morning, but FF has increased my pregnancy estimator score from 61 to 73. Go figure!

Obviously, I have googled like mad, and found some charts with dips which still result in pregnancy, and some people who got implantation dips and bleeding this late, but I am not hopeful to be honest. Will buy some new sticks for CBFM while I am out today and onwards and upwards to next cycle. Sadly, I am now out of my supposed 3 month post miscarriage fertility boost (much good it did me) so chances are now even more remote than before I guess at my grand old age, with our known fertility issues :(


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is conceive plus a tablet supplement? I was wondering what the best prenatals were. I am still taking the pregnacare I had when I was pregnant as I never got round to getting any others and I obviously wanted to keep on with the folic acid.

No its a lube, like preseed. Pregnacare do a special preconception tablet but the regular one is fine too.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is conceive plus a tablet supplement? I was wondering what the best prenatals were. I am still taking the pregnacare I had when I was pregnant as I never got round to getting any others and I obviously wanted to keep on with the folic acid.

No it's a sperm friendly lubricant, like Pre-seed.

I'm taking the Pregnacare Conception and I've got DH on the Wellmans Conception too. I did take the Sanatogen Pro-natal for years because it was cheaper but I think the Pregnacare is better - there's a bit on their website that shows you what they have in it compared to other brands. You can get it with Omega 3 but I just buy Boots own because it's a bit cheaper, especially if you buy it when their 3 for 2 offers are on.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum, do you mind me asking how old you are? I got pregnant last time on cycle 4 after my first mc and I am 38 so don't lose faith. And you never know, Flo hasn't reared her head yet. Still keeping fingers crossed for you. 
Thanks for the advice re prenatals. Almost time for work, boo hiss.


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum, do you mind me asking how old you are? I got pregnant last time on cycle 4 after my first mc and I am 38 so don't lose faith. And you never know, Flo hasn't reared her head yet. Still keeping fingers crossed for you.
> Thanks for the advice re prenatals. Almost time for work, boo hiss.

I am older :( I was 43 last week.


----------



## filipenko32

That's nothing emum I have spoken to loads of 43 year old + women on here and they are successfully pregnant. It just might take a little longer to get pregnant as there *may* be a higher percentage of eggs which won't fertilise but there will certainly be some that will.


----------



## filipenko32

Faye just a tip but you might need to read between the lines at the risk of me being too graphic. I use Conceive Plus and put it on dh's w*lly as spit kills :spermy: Hope that's not tmi for anyone! :xmas13: Oh and I put plenty on. I go through one tube per cycle and use the most around the time of ov. Dh finds it cold and doesn't like it so much :-({|=: but I slap it on and laugh!! If you were feeling nice though you could warm it up in between your hands and tell OH that it is a special thing for extra sensitiveness or something! :muaha:


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg pregnacare plus (with the omega) tablets are definitely the best thing to take.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for the lube tips filipenko, I might buy some Conceive Plus to use this cycle. Using it your way, rather than inserting it, will help get DH in the mood too :)


----------



## filipenko32

You're welcome = glad I have contributed something useful for a change! :smug: You can buy it from Boots but this month I got mine off Home and Health online (think it was slightly cheaper)


----------



## loubyloumum

filipenko32 said:


> Faye just a tip but you might need to read between the lines at the risk of me being too graphic. I use Conceive Plus and put it on dh's w*lly as spit kills :spermy: Hope that's not tmi for anyone! :xmas13: Oh and I put plenty on. I go through one tube per cycle and use the most around the time of ov. Dh finds it cold and doesn't like it so much :-({|=: but I slap it on and laugh!! If you were feeling nice though you could warm it up in between your hands and tell OH that it is a special thing for extra sensitiveness or something! :muaha:

Hahahaha.. this just made me LOL at work :rofl:

Very good tip tho Fil :thumbup:


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - you do make me laugh!! Nice to smile at work today it has been extra busy.

I used preseed a couple of times last month but no where near the 'dose' they recommend and they give you an applicator to get it up near the cervix, I think my OH just thought I was REALLY in the mood!!:blush:

I read on a few threads that the pregnacare plus had altered some peoples cycles (due to the DHA I think) so it kind of put me of it a bit.


----------



## filipenko32

Glad I could make you both laugh! If only our OH's knew what we said about them! :haha:

interesting about the dha, in what way does it change the cycle pink?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Made me giggle as well!!! The pregnacare with the omega is what I'm taking at the mo so I'll stick with those. We are Brazilian waxing training today, so that'll be a bit of a treat for OH later......


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg that beats the cold lube, ouch!!!


----------



## MrsMM24

PINKSMART, your chart is coming along nicely. And I have a VIP membership, it is worth it as you can switch to Preg tracker as ICKLE mentioned. 

MRSMIGG, temps are pretty erratic during AF and quite honestly just a few days before OV, you have to see the pattern which may seem like is not there but is.... Hang in there. 

FAYe, sorry you had a bad day :hugs:

EMUM, my FXD for your late BFP Hun! :dust:

As for the preseed, we use preseed and soft cups. I take alot of vitamins which also make up the fertility vitamins they sell in one dose. I also drink green tea, grapefruit juice and robitussin.... (you can read my journal for more details)

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD17, Another donation in about 2 hours! 2 down 3 to go!!! CD17, CD18, CD20, and CD23 here we come!!! CM is looking good still and softcups are working lovely! Hoping I OV tonight or tomorrow! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi mrsMM good luck with the donations! :dust: :dust: 

I am on the red wine again already :wine: !! Just one small glass though. I am treating it like medicine as it's supposed to thin your blood! My present possible treatment plan (which could start as early as next weds) includes steroids (which very quickly make you fat) and possibly an intralipid drip treatment as soon as I get a bfp. This is a mixture of soy and fat on a drip. Lovely. I'll get my little black dress out for Christmas and... give it away to a charity shop then.


----------



## filipenko32

The drip is supposed to suppress your immune system and stop it attacking the pregnancy. I''ve heard a few success stories.


----------



## Emum

Good luck fili. The treatment sounds grim, but if your OH can cope with icy gloop slapped on his willy, I guess you have to step up to the plate :)

Gah, I hate this waiting. I know my temps look awful and that AF is almost certainly on her way but I just wish she would get on with it. Today I have had no spotting, my boobs are really sore, I feel nauseous but also starving hungry (to the extent I stopped in a cafe for a sandwich and bag of crisps for lunch, then walked to the tube to go home and by the time I got there, 10 minutes walk, I was ravenous again!) and tonight I was at someone's house for a meeting and was knocked backwards by the strong smell of cats and air freshener but no one else apparently noticed it) Had my temps not dipped so strongly, my hopes would still be well up there :( To add insult to injury, even though I have stopped recording any signs other than my temps, the spotting and CP, FF has upped my pregnancy indicator score from 61 to 79 overnight, despite the temp drop and bleeding.


----------



## filipenko32

yeah suppose that's true! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Those are really strong pregnancy symptoms aren't they? Also do you normally get sore bbs before af? How reliable is the FF? 



Emum said:


> Good luck fili. The treatment sounds grim, but if your OH can cope with icy gloop slapped on his willy, I guess you have to step up to the plate :)
> 
> Gah, I hate this waiting. I know my temps look awful and that AF is almost certainly on her way but I just wish she would get on with it. Today I have had no spotting, my boobs are really sore, I feel nauseous but also starving hungry (to the extent I stopped in a cafe for a sandwich and bag of crisps for lunch, then walked to the tube to go home and by the time I got there, 10 minutes walk, I was ravenous again!) and tonight I was at someone's house for a meeting and was knocked backwards by the strong smell of cats and air freshener but no one else apparently noticed it) Had my temps not dipped so strongly, my hopes would still be well up there :( To add insult to injury, even though I have stopped recording any signs other than my temps, the spotting and CP, FF has upped my pregnancy indicator score from 61 to 79 overnight, despite the temp drop and bleeding.


----------



## Emum

Yes. Not like this. Don't know. lol


----------



## filipenko32

perhaps it's still too early to rule out your bfp then? I think you've got pretty strong signs there, but I did have the morning sickness which still baffles me now and got my af. It's a tricky one... I hope you do get a wonderful surprise tomorrow and it's pink and vertical not red and splodgy.


----------



## filipenko32

Had a great dinner :pizza: and :wine: feels like it's the weekend already. better start eating more healthily if i want a bfp in 2 weeks 2 days. Yes! 2.2 weeks it could be. 8 days till ov and then 8 days after that till i can start testing for real. :yipee: I have so much PMA for my BFP that today i :telephone: the clinic to book in for an appointment with our consultant on the 20th Dec when I *will* be 5 weeks... :loopy:


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> I hope you do get a wonderful surprise tomorrow and it's pink and vertical not red and splodgy.

:rofl:

Does that mean that, unusually for you, you are suggesting I :test: tomorrow morning? :D I managed to resist doing so today. I guess I could waste one of my crappy tests which I'm not going to use next month anyway, as otherwise they are just going to hit the bin unpeedupon.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> I hope you do get a wonderful surprise tomorrow and it's pink and vertical not red and splodgy.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Does that mean that, unusually for you, you are suggesting I :test: tomorrow morning? :D I managed to resist doing so today. I guess I could waste one of my crappy tests which I'm not going to use next month anyway, as otherwise they are just going to hit the bin unpeedupon.Click to expand...

In my expert opinion, I wouldn't normally recommend testing but in this case we could probably make an exception. :amartass:


:saywhat: I still test when the blood's flowing!!!!...just to be doubly doubly sure. So yes definitely :test: am :test: midday: :test: pm And you can't waste a test like that emum, that's just a tragedy. :nope: Definitely test tomorrow, I'll be keeping my fingers, thumbs and toes tightly crossed for you!!!! Let's hope we see a temp sky rocket tomorrow too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

unpeedupon is my new favourite word.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And Fil.. All sounds exciting and promising. And as for the weight gain, what's a few extra lbs! I'm loving the pma! I've also had a couple of glasses of red, my friend hijacked me after work for a couple. Not seen her for ages and it was really nice. Not had chance to poas today but I'll take my chances as only cd 8.


----------



## ickle pand

Happy me this morning! CBFM asked me for a stick and I got a high straight away so SMEP is on! Not even the fact that something went wrong when I was POAS and I got pee everywhere (on my hands, down my leg, on the floor, all over the toilet seat) could spoil my mood. :)


----------



## filipenko32

That's great news Ickle!!! :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all. I tried to write last night from my phone but it just wouldn't send.

Fili - great news about the drip/steroids etc. It'll be worth it!!

Ickle - YAY!! fab news about your CBFM. Get cracking on the SMEP!!! 

It was my first day asking for a stick CD6, still low but I was expecting that. I woke up at 5.30 and went for a pee not remembering I would get asked to POAS today so technically not FMU when I did the test 5 minutes ago, hopefully that will still be okay.


MrsMM - good luck with the donations:dust:

MrsM - How are you, have you started opk's? How did the Brazilians go? :winkwink:

Emum - any news this morning? I'm still holding onto that hope for you.

Anyone having trouble getting into FF?


----------



## ickle pand

You should be ok Pinksmarties since it was only the first day. I've spent many a morning dancing round my bathroom while I wait for the monitor to tell me if it needs a stick or not and then while I get the stick out of the box and wrapper. At least now you know you'll be POAS every morning for the next 9 or 19 days :)


----------



## pinksmarties

What am I looking out for on the used CBFM sticks. Today (1st day) I just had a blue line near the end of the stick. Is that the oestrogen line?


----------



## loubyloumum

Aggghhh don't want to rant here as I know you ladies are prob sick to death of hearing me go on sometimes but just feel I need to let it out...
Feeling like total utter cr*p today and dont really know why. I have been trying to get really hopeful that we might have caught the egg this month - optimistic I know as I havnt even had my first af yet since MC. But today everything seems to have hit me like a tonne of bricks :(
It seems everyone around me is pregnant and as much as I'm trying I cant help but let it get to me and its brought me right down.
My cousin uploaded her 12w scan pic on FB last night (of which I am over the moon for her and her hubby as they are both sooo lovely and wanted this for a long time so its totally not a personal thing - I don't really know why I feel like this) and I just totally broke down when I saw it :cry: just cant help but think that should have been me uploading 12w pics this wk (I know this sounds really selfish and I feel even more terrible for thinking it) :( I would have been 12w on Sunday and was trying to keep myself busy to almost forget about it and BAM I feel back to square one all over again! Aggggghhhhhh I just cant see any end to this :nope:


----------



## Emum

So sorry looby. Facebook is hard at times like this. We've all been where you are now, and none of us thinks you are terrible or selfish. It's just how we all feel.

And if it helps, I'm not one of those pregnant women surrounding you. Still no Af yet, but BFN this morning. No idea what my temp has done thanks to DS2 losing my BBT for me :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope this post having trouble with internet this morning.

Louby - please be gentle to yourself. It was very recent for your loss, you are still grieving and you will have bad days, like we all do. We understand. I have had to 'hide' a lot of people on FB at atm as a few people are pg and due in a few weeks or posting their baby pics. Seeing someone's scan will be incredibly difficult and only reminds you what should have been. Don't beat yourself up for feeling the way you do, the better days will increase and the bad days easier to work though. hugs


----------



## ickle pand

pinksmarties - I found this on another thread - 

The darkest line is estrogen, this gets lighter as you approach OV.
The lighter line is LH (like on an OPK) and gets darker as you approach OV.

HTH

Loubyloumum - as someone else said, your loss is very recent so go easy on yourself. As happy as we are for others it's normal to be sad for ourselves and jealous and angry. You're not selfish, just normal. 

I was still breaking down and crying my eyes out on a weekly basis until August about my loss (I m/c at the end of April). You're grieving and you can't put a time limit on how long it'll take you to go through it. :hugs:


----------



## LolaAnn

hi ladies.. back in NZ on holiday and having a great time. hard being surrounded by babies tho DHs family is super fertile and there are loads of them everywhere haha. Anyway DH is still in London BAD timing.. this month was the first and only month ive ever had TONS of ewcm.. I used to wonder what people were on about. I hope its because I'm tkaing better care of myself and that when he gets back I will be good to concieve for keeps. 

So ewcm on CD 17-20 and now CD 24 (thats early ov for me if so, been having 40-60 day cycles). Please pray for me guys that my body is sorted out, hubby is in for a treat when he gets here HAHA xxx

Love to everyone hope you are all staying strong x


----------



## ickle pand

That's great news that your body is oving earlier Lola! Hope your DH gets there soon so you can jump him lol! I was wondering how you were getting on. Enjoy your holiday and keep us posted when you get a chance :)


----------



## fayewest

loubyloumum said:


> Aggghhh don't want to rant here as I know you ladies are prob sick to death of hearing me go on sometimes but just feel I need to let it out...
> Feeling like total utter cr*p today and dont really know why. I have been trying to get really hopeful that we might have caught the egg this month - optimistic I know as I havnt even had my first af yet since MC. But today everything seems to have hit me like a tonne of bricks :(
> It seems everyone around me is pregnant and as much as I'm trying I cant help but let it get to me and its brought me right down.
> My cousin uploaded her 12w scan pic on FB last night (of which I am over the moon for her and her hubby as they are both sooo lovely and wanted this for a long time so its totally not a personal thing - I don't really know why I feel like this) and I just totally broke down when I saw it :cry: just cant help but think that should have been me uploading 12w pics this wk (I know this sounds really selfish and I feel even more terrible for thinking it) :( I would have been 12w on Sunday and was trying to keep myself busy to almost forget about it and BAM I feel back to square one all over again! Aggggghhhhhh I just cant see any end to this :nope:

Hi Louby, really sorry to hear you are having such a crap time of things, pretty much mirroring my week so far. Dont feel like you have to get over ot and be fine straight away, I 100% understand, I would be 12 weeks next week, and had a hosp app scheduled in, every single meeting I went to on Monday mentioned pregnancy ... 3 of the women were pregnant and in other places people kept talking about it.

I just keep thinking that we were going to tell everyone at Christmas and now we cant, I just feel so so so sad, I keep being told it wont get better overnight, and I am sure it wont BUT we will get pregnant, we will, and have lovely fat babies. I promise

Lots of love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Does anyone else track CP ... any confusion out there?? I seemed to be soft last week, now I am hard but no sign of ov ... maybe I was just soft as i was finishing the mc. Bloody hell, i wish i had tried to get pregnant years ago ;0(


----------



## filipenko32

Morning all, 

Don't worry about feeling bad louby, it's really really hard. Just think though, you know you can have children so it's just a matter of time and probably not very long away. It's really rare to have more than 1 miscarriage. Hang in there. x x x :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and I AVOID facebook like the plague!! My page has tumbleweed blowing in it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye, no sorry I don't, bit squeamish about that for some reason. 
Louby, yuck, so sorry you feel like this. We have all been through it though and feeling like this doesn't make you a bad person, it is quite normal. It DOES get easier I promise. The 12 week mark is horrible as it is so recent and should be a happy time. Instead we feel cheated and devastated. 
Ickle, that's great news! Good luck with the cycle. 
Pink, the Brazilian training was good ta, just a refresher for me as I had extra time off after having dd so had a couple of years out. Nice to get it all whipped off though!!!
Afm, gutted today, I have started bleeding again! I was just pottering about this morning and my pants felt soggy. I thought it was early in the cycle for watery cm but got a bit excited about it and got an opk, then when I went to the loo it was blood. I hoped it was just spotting but it is more like light flow. I'm devastated I really wanted this cycle to be as normal as possible so I could go for it. I always have really regular AF so this is very odd. Is it to do with Eric do you think?


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg, cycles after mc's are rarely normal, it's not really to do with eric it's more related to the fact you have recently been pregnant. I have had a natural mc, a medical mc and an eric and all af's straight after the mc's were a bit weird - the bleeding not the cycle length or when i ov'd.


----------



## ickle pand

fayewest said:


> Does anyone else track CP ... any confusion out there?? I seemed to be soft last week, now I am hard but no sign of ov ... maybe I was just soft as i was finishing the mc. Bloody hell, i wish i had tried to get pregnant years ago ;0(

Sorry I can't help. I want to track CP but I just can't bend the right way to get my fingers in deep enough :(


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you for all your kind words today ladies :hugs: I guesws I need to try and be more honest with how im feeling instead of putting on the 'brave face' day in day out xx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I think letting yourself break down now and again, and getting out all of the hurt that you're feeling is really good for you. My DH used to try and comfort me and tell me that everything was going to be ok, but he realised that I just needed him to hold me and he even encouraged me to let it all out.


----------



## filipenko32

Yes it's really important to rant and cry. My whole life revolves around avoiding babies and pregnant women. For example I go swimming really early in the morning and i have near enough quit my job as a primary school teacher (after 10 years). I am just hoping and praying I get successfully pregnant soon so i can get my life back...


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> Yes it's really important to rant and cry. My whole life revolves around avoiding babies and pregnant women. For example I go swimming really early in the morning and i have near enough quit my job as a primary school teacher (after 10 years). I am just hoping and praying I get successfully pregnant soon so i can get my life back...

Hi Flip, so sorry to hear about your work, I understand though, it must be so so hard! 2012 Babies are needed all round:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Faye - I am still getting to grips with CP, I'm not squeamish so I just in there and rummage about. It is more difficult than I though. Checked last night seemed quite high which I didn't think it would be. This morning (you are supposed to check same time each day but I was just curious this morning) and I could hardly find it to the extent I had to 'bare down' to feel it. Also I have very little hands and have to buy magic or childrens gloves so that doesn't help!!:blush:

I don't think it helps that I lie down to check, I might have to do it crouching down in the future.

MrsMig - I really need to get mine done. My bikini line hairs or 'spiders legs' as the hubby call them are beginning to get a bit carried away with themselves. No idea with the bleeding, as fili says it might not affect ov dates though. Hopefully it'll just a quick, short, one off bleed. Have you got a link to your temp chart? I like stalking everyone.


Lola - hope the holiday is going well. Fab news about the ewcm and shortened ov time, shame the OH still away. When will he arrive?


----------



## filipenko32

My dh has given me the most boring tasks to work on :sleep: :sleep: Really missing my job today :cry: but there's no way I am emotionally fit to do it! Can you imagine: "Morning children" then :cry: :cry: :hissy: :hissy: meeting :hissy: :hissy: :cry: Home PHEW! 

I really wouldn't cope and anyway I would not want me teaching my child at the moment!!


----------



## filipenko32

EMUM HAS LOST HER BBT!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: What will she do?! Find out in the next installment of................... "Emum's Lost BBT"

Everyone, we need to help her or she might start getting ill. Suggestion 1. Could it be hidden amongst your son's toys?


----------



## debzie

filipenko32 said:


> EMUM HAS LOST HER BBT!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: What will she do?! Find out in the next installment of................... "Emum's Lost BBT"
> 
> Everyone, we need to help her or she might start getting ill. Suggestion 1. Could it be hidden amongst your son's toys?

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Its that darn thermo fairy (THE EVIL TWIN OF THE BABY DUST FAIRY) if you look at my chart for this cycle she has had mine too. I found mine under the bed this morning.



I have been tracking cp forever now and I do it more or less each time I go to the loo. It can go from hard to soft and back again in one day that it quite normal. you just record your most fertile. The other thing of note is how open it is mine can be medium firm but open right up to the day or so before ov then it softens. Hope that makes some sense.


----------



## filipenko32

debzie said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> EMUM HAS LOST HER BBT!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: What will she do?! Find out in the next installment of................... "Emum's Lost BBT"
> 
> Everyone, we need to help her or she might start getting ill. Suggestion 1. Could it be hidden amongst your son's toys?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Its that darn thermo fairy (THE EVIL TWIN OF THE BABY DUST FAIRY) if you look at my chart for this cycle she has had mine too. I found mine under the bed this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been tracking cp forever now and I do it more or less each time I go to the loo. It can go from hard to soft and back again in one day that it quite normal. you just record your most fertile. The other thing of note is how open it is mine can be medium firm but open right up to the day or so before ov then it softens. Hope that makes some sense.Click to expand...

evil twin :haha: Hope the baby dust fairy stays good! :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> Happy me this morning! CBFM asked me for a stick and I got a high straight away so SMEP is on! Not even the fact that something went wrong when I was POAS and I got pee everywhere (on my hands, down my leg, on the floor, all over the toilet seat) could spoil my mood. :)

Me too ickle!! The high i mean not the poas fiasco! :haha: We are exactly the same!


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting filipenko. I hope we get our peaks on the same day too :)


----------



## MrsMM24

FILI, that is so hilarious... :haha:

YAY for SMEP beginning ICKLE! FXD:dust:

LOUBY, so sorry you were not having a good day, but as many on TTC boards here will tell you they do, I stay far away from FB as well!!! :wacko:

FXD for your OV LOLA!!! :dust:

FAYE, I check CP, I would definitely say that it is likely that it was soft because youw ere finishing MC. After being PG your Cervix changes some permanently so keep that in mind. 

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... CD18, Ok, donations are tiring me and my chart doesn't indicate OV yet, so, next donation is CD20, and CD23!!! Could have missed the surge with the OPK as my CM is now creamy, but my temp hasn't dropped so I will assume I am still fertile. Hoping I OV tonight! FXD! Until then...watching my chart closely.... :paper: continuing temping, charting, WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## fayewest

It is am embarrassing and slightly tricky thing to get to terms with but as I have pcos it is one of the only ways we can tell. Its supposed to be lower in the evening, so high morning is good and a sign of impending OV, or so they say. Its just so tricky as the differences can sometimes only be slight. For 'normal' ov-ers its supposed to be the best and most reliable way of telling where you are in your cycle

During my preg, it was low all the time, it made me worry, although it can happen I guess.

As I am non-clomid reliant this cycle I am desp to see some proper signs and get me pregnant, I need something to focus on ;0( xx


----------



## ickle pand

I have PCOS too but so far the CBFM and temping seems to be doing the trick for pinpointing ov for me. I don't have much CM normally so I can't use that, but I'm hoping the EPO helps this cycle.


----------



## fayewest

Normally temping can tell me, but only afterwards, and my cycles are never the same length, I have started EPO too, hope it works for us ;0)


----------



## Emum

Could someone open me a nice bottle of red and bring a hot water bottle please. AF is struggling to start. Am somewhere between spotting and light flow this afternoon but am calling this CD1 and starting my planning for the next cycle.


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum said:


> Could someone open me a nice bottle of red and bring a hot water bottle please. AF is struggling to start. Am somewhere between spotting and light flow this afternoon but am calling this CD1 and starting my planning for the next cycle.

:hugs::wine: I'm sending them now! Cuddle up with the water bottle and chill with wine and chocolate. When my Dad and Step mum visited last week I was so knackered that Friday I fell asleep on the settee with a hot water bottle while they made me tea!! I felt a bit guilty but it was what I needed.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> Could someone open me a nice bottle of red and bring a hot water bottle please. AF is struggling to start. Am somewhere between spotting and light flow this afternoon but am calling this CD1 and starting my planning for the next cycle.

Aww :hugs: af is so awful and even more so when we're all trying to avoid it! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

:flower:Poor emum no BBT and a horrible :witch: so here are some presents for you to cheer you up: :wine: :wine: :wine: :drunk: :munch: (chocolates) :pizza: :serenade: :hugs: :hugs: :flow: :flower: :comp: (B&B) :sleep:

And for your DH: :iron: :dishes: :hangwashing: :laundry: :cake: :iron: :dishes: 
:hangwashing: :laundry: :cake: 


*Enjoy!*


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> EMUM HAS LOST HER BBT!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: What will she do?! Find out in the next installment of................... "Emum's Lost BBT"
> 
> Everyone, we need to help her or she might start getting ill. Suggestion 1. Could it be hidden amongst your son's toys?

Could someone please pour Fili a glass of red out of that bottle that has been opened for me!

WOOOHHOOOO! Emum has found her BBT just where fili suggested it might be. But not her debit card sadly so hubby still has to do the Tampax walk of shame on his way home from work. Jolly good job he is a new man!

So, PMA hat on, I can start temping from tomorrow which will officially be CD1 I guess as I didn't wake up to full flow today, even though FF is saying that is today. If I follow the same pattern as last month (and my periods are pretty regular) I should ovulate on the Monday before my OH leaves for a business trip to India for a week on the following Wednesday (so we have a margin of error) with AF due again on 20 December. So either I will have a BFP just before Christmas which will be awesome, but if I don't I can enjoy some wine over the holiday period with a clear conscience knowing I am not pregnant and not in the 2ww. And if I then conceived the following month, the new baby would be due around the same time as my last baby was born, so all my maternity clothes will be the right size in the right season (OK the last one is clutching at straws a bit, but work with me here)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum, boo and hiss to the witch. You do deserve wine. 
Pink, I will try to wrestle the laptop off stepson tonight and put a link to my chart so you can stalk. My temps follow a similar line to Fils but I think I am slightly warmer. If you know what I mean! I have cbfm envy. Regarding my bleeding, I have cast my mind back and seem to remember that my first AF after my natural mc lasted longer than they usually do as well. It just threw me by stopping for a few days. Got a very faint line on my opk today however so time to start poas 3 times a day. Hooray!


----------



## filipenko32

Hurray to 3 x a day poas opk-ing! I have mine all stuck on my paper again, but i ran out of Sellotape and Pritt stuck them then DH moved the paper and some fell off. But really they all looked so similar so hasn't made too much of a difference. 

Given up the yam this time round as it's too expensive and disgusting and too time consuming to prepare.


----------



## filipenko32

That all sounds perfect emum, I hope it works out that way! But drinking conscience free is good too.


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg, what cycle day are you on now?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Same as you Fil, 8 I think!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah i thought so, how exciting! We're all going to be cool calm and collected in a week and a half aren't we?


----------



## pinksmarties

I'm CD7, I thought you were a couple of days ahead of me MrsMig?


----------



## filipenko32

pink's 7
mrs migg 8/9
ickle & fili 9


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Yeah i thought so, how exciting! We're all going to be cool calm and collected in a week and a half aren't we?

And largely MIA thos weekend and early ext week I would think :D. Will I be here talking to myself?


----------



## MrsMM24

Emum said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah i thought so, how exciting! We're all going to be cool calm and collected in a week and a half aren't we?
> 
> And largely MIA thos weekend and early ext week I would think :D. Will I be here talking to myself?Click to expand...

Well, if I am not OVg yet, I will still be here EMUM...


----------



## filipenko32

Ha ha emum! Well speaking for myself I only need a :spermy: donation am and pm around those times so 20 mins tops altogether and then i'll be back :comp: discussing 'symptoms' at 1dpo! :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no I forgot about the 40 minutes legs in the air too.


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Oh no I forgot about the 40 minutes legs in the air too.




filipenko32 said:


> Ha ha emum! Well speaking for myself I only need a :spermy: donation am and pm around those times so 20 mins tops altogether and then i'll be back :comp: discussing 'symptoms' at 1dpo! :wacko:


:haha: then you'll be wanting to :test:


----------



## pinksmarties

Definately getting old. I have just bought 1 blue and 1 pink 7 day pill boxes for mine and OH vitamins!!


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I forgot about the 40 minutes legs in the air too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha emum! Well speaking for myself I only need a :spermy: donation am and pm around those times so 20 mins tops altogether and then i'll be back :comp: discussing 'symptoms' at 1dpo! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: then you'll be wanting to :test:Click to expand...

Yep!! While my legs are in the air! Now that'd be something:rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Definately getting old. I have just bought 1 blue and 1 pink 7 day pill boxes for mine and OH vitamins!!

that's a good idea pink :thumbup: Loads of ladies on b&b do that. where did you get the boxes from?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> Yeah i thought so, how exciting! We're all going to be cool calm and collected in a week and a half aren't we?

:rofl::test::test::test::wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## debzie

I will be here too ladies waiting to ov in a week and a half. X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Right, rare laptop time, just trying to suss out how to put up a link to my chart.


----------



## filipenko32

Wouldn't it be marvellous if we all got our bfps at the same time?


----------



## filipenko32

debzie that's great that's nothing to wait is it?


----------



## pinksmarties

:rofl::rofl:

Amazon is my new best friend atm!! Also got some maca for the OH to help him cope with the modified CBFM / SMEP!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Nope, can't figure it out. I thought it would be as simple as copying and pasting a link to the address but that doesn't seem to look right. Can anyone help?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:dohh:Nope, can't figure it out. I thought it would be as simple as copying and pasting a link to the address but that doesn't seem to look right. Can anyone help?


----------



## pinksmarties

Oops didn't quote and now it looks like I am randomly laughing!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And these double posts of mine are getting right on my wick! Sorry...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## pinksmarties

MrsMig - in FF click on Sharing (along the top)then a third way down box Charting Home page click on Set Up. Go through that set up and at the end it will give a long code a bit like web address which you can then copy and put into your signature.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> Wouldn't it be marvellous if we all got our bfps at the same time?

It would be amazing! I will stop rambling away to myself now... did that link I posted direct anyone to my chart? If so I will copy it to my signature. I would quite like to have a fancy link like Pink's, but I have the technical skills of an earthworm so I can't see it happening...:growlmad:


----------



## firsttimer1

Hi Ladies :hi:

I promised i would always return back to this thread (as OP) to update you all...and i am.... well im happy to say today i am 24 weeks pregnant and my baby is viable. I do not take a single second of this pregnancy for granted and i know how extremely lucky i have been this time. 

I am always popping on here just checking for new BFPs etc and can only send you all massive :hugs: and 1million pots of baby dust :)

Much love to you all xXxXx go get those BFPs! XxXxXxX


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's lovely news and thank you for sharing with us! All the very best... and thanks for the thread, it has helped me through an appalling few weeks.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be marvellous if we all got our bfps at the same time?
> 
> It would be amazing! I will stop rambling away to myself now... did that link I posted direct anyone to my chart? If so I will copy it to my signature. I would quite like to have a fancy link like Pink's, but I have the technical skills of an earthworm so I can't see it happening...:growlmad:Click to expand...

Nope just opened up FF and my chart came up not yours.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Firsttimer - fab picture and post, brought a tear to my eye but in a nice 'I am soooo pleased for you' kinda way! Enjoy the next few months!


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg my chart came up!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks first timer and thanks for a great thread!! So pleased everything is going well for you and they're fab pictures.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> mrs migg my chart came up!


AAAARRRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
Is this any good????


----------



## Emum

Don't know if that one is yours but it ain't mine!


----------



## filipenko32

you did it mrs migg! how come that 1st temp was so high? I reckon that 1st temp might go over your cover line eventually


----------



## Mrs Miggins

By gum, have I cracked it?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> you did it mrs migg! how come that 1st temp was so high? I reckon that 1st temp might go over your cover line eventually

Um... what does that mean? I'm not sure if it was right actually, I know I was bloody hot that night cos I forgot to open the window but I'm not sure if I got confused in the conversion from the original Farenheit that I plotted. Shall I alter it?


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay you did it! another chart to stalk!! You could just disregard it (tick the box next to where you input the temp).


----------



## filipenko32

Im no expert mrs migg but i would think that your temps would be that high after ov. All the rest look right though! The others may know what to do but I don't think it matters much, just thought you should know. yeah think you were just too hot or something.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I disregarded it, had a feeling it wasn't quite right. Thanks again for your help ladies!


----------



## pinksmarties

ooh I just realised my pink ticker links to my chart. I didn't know it did that!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - its still showing joined lines up on your chart when I click on your link


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh... Er, what does that mean? Sorry, not fully got my head round it yet.


----------



## ickle pand

Kas - congratulations on reaching V day!! I can't tell you how chuffed I am for you. Keep posting here every so often to let us know how you're getting on :)


----------



## debzie

Thanks for stopping in kas love to hear from you as is gives me hope especially as you have reached v day big congratulations. Hope you are well. X

Oooo I have loads of charts to stalk will be in my element very soon as you all gear up to ov. 

Just been informed that oh is coming home friday which is the night dd is sleeping out at her grans. So it looks like we can spend some quality time together i am thinking wine and candles. Then eait for af to arrive over th weekend. Hope she is kinder than the last cycle.


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - that sound like a lovely way to spend the weekend (shame about AF though, hope she is gentle on you this time). Will you get better chance the next month bding with OH trips away?


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh... Er, what does that mean? Sorry, not fully got my head round it yet.

I'll discard one of my temp to show you, it'll leave the spot in place and the line misses that spot and leaves a dotted line. When I click your link it still shows all your dots connected up. I am not sure if your link is just a 'one off' and might not be updated when you change you graoh. I'll stalk it tomorrow to see if it has changed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

When I look at the chart that first line has disappeared completely, no dot, no line. Hmm. I don't suppose it matters too much though does it, it's only one temp. I did it on the computer and not my phone so it should have worked though. All this is very complicated!


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds lovely Debzie. I bet it's been nice to have a month off from the stress of TTC, as much as you want a baby. Stress does horrible things to your body so hopefully next cycle will be the one for you :)

AFM - got another high this morning. No deeds have been done yet though because DH wasn't feeling well last night. I told him it was mating season, like he told me too last cycle so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mornin' all

Hi ickle - hope the OH is feeling better today and you manage to start the smep and get bding. My OH asked me last night when my 'fertile time' was! Very strange him saying things like that so we are going to have quiet night in tonight and cuddle up with a film.

ooo, ooooo excited!!! Whilst I was typing my CBFM was counting and I have high reading!!!! Had to look up what the 2 bars meant - yay!! Still seems a bit early though?


----------



## pinksmarties

hmmm, just looked at the stick there seems to be a lot of blue dye streaked across the window maybe its not accurate..


----------



## ickle pand

They always look like that pinksmarties. It'll clear if you leave it. I get highs for quite a while before the peaks normally. Have a look at my previous charts if you want :) Got in a sneaky :sex: before DH left for work so the SMEP is on :) Going to work with a spring in my step today lol!


----------



## filipenko32

That's great Ickle!! Bet you're on a high after that :haha: 

Debzie - stalk away we are all charted and temped up now, fully armed and ready for the eggy battle! i hope you have a nice time with your OH :hugs: 

mrs migg i don't think that one temp matters so much at all, it's more important when you get to the other side of ov I was just concerned it would throw off your cover line but the others are consistent so it would have probably been fine. 

Problem of the day is that I keep dreaming of my ex boyfriends and it's freaking me out!! Also I had a dream that I was wearing a bright red sparkly skirt and blazer suit and really stood out in the crowd. What does all this mean??!


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladoes really looking forward to tomorrow night. It has been a nice break from ttc and have found put alot about my body without thinking any little sign is one pregnancy related. Only peed on 5 opks and no hpts so have plenty for next cycle. Oh has promised me no mayter what work comes his way he will be home when i ovulate. Its coincidence but I will ov the same week as dds nativity and Christmas parties and he wants to be home for all that aswell. 

Glad you got a bd in this morning ickle with soy ov can sneak up on you.

Filip dont know much about your dreams the reds maybe af? Past boyfriends maybe that primeval part of our brain that starts analysing men as we approach ov for the best genetics.? Just grasping at straws mind.

Pink yeah for your 
high reading


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - found this about dreams re: ex-boyfrind 

More times than not, when you dream about an ex (girlfriend, boyfriend, husband, wife), it isnt really THEM that your dream represents. Usually (though not always, of course) its the period of time that your mind is revisiting  your ex just happens to be there. In the same way that our AWAKE mind revisits the past, through memories, sometimes our ASLEEP mind does the same.

If were going through a stressful time in our lives and seem to have more on our proverbial plate than we ever asked for  our mind will take us to a simpler time  if an ex happens to be there, it isnt necessarily a compliment to them. They just happened to be in the picture at the time.


Not sure about the red skirt. Maybe just bad fashion sense :winkwink:


----------



## pinksmarties

DEbzie- when we have time for ourselves without other distractions is amazing what we can learn about our bodies. I am glad the OH is onboard for next month, finger crossed the magic of Christmas works for you!!

Ickle - reading your post put a smile on my face not as big as what is on yours!!


----------



## Emum

Bloody men! DH came home last night and we were talking about this trip to India. He had originally said he was going on Wednesday, which will be Cd14 for me but I often ovulate on CD12 so although not thrilled was ok about that. Last night he announced he was going to book his flight for Tuesday morning as his first meeting is actually on Wednesday morning. When I expressed concern, he said we could always do the deed when it gets back (a week later!) as it's not like we only had 24 hours after ovulation!!!!! Honestly, I really give up. We have had fertility treatment spanning about 6 years, where we did numerous monitored cycles, and also had IUI twice where timing was crucial. How in hell has he got to this stage with not even a basic knowledge of female fertile windows. When I explained to him that the egg lived for between 12 and 24 hours and the fertile window per month was usually a maximum of 3 days he was genuinely gob smacked. Men!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh emum. *men* shakes fist!! I think with things like this it registers in their brain for about 5 minutes then its gone. After all the years together my OH still doesn't understand why I get weepy, angry and moody for a few days every month. 

Will he alter his meetings now he knows?


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning Ladies, 
Sorry for my rant yesterday, I took myself for a little talking too afterwards. 

I took all your advice to let it all out and sat down last night with the hubby and had a real good chat and :cry: together about how we are both really feeling and coping with things. And it has really really helped to know he feels just the SAME!! Feeling a little stronger because of it today too - So thank you ladies :hugs:

Ok so thanks to Pinks expert technology advice I too have finally added a link to my chart wahoo :happydance: - I will be a computer wizz thanks to B&B soon enough :winkwink:

Anyway to explain a little CD1 is the first day of miscarriage and only started temping from CD13 onwards. Not that CD13 really counts as I did it at night :dohh: And today I temped about an hour early - still trying to get the hang of it all really :wacko: 
Any advice or info greatly appreciated :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Debzie - that's good that he'll be home this time, especially since you have other things on that week :)

Emum - Bloody men! I swear my DH probably thinks the same too. I even bought him a book "What He Can Expect When She's Not Expecting" all about infertility before we got our BFP and he's still not read a page of it. If this cycle's a bust I'm going to make sure he reads some of it over the Christmas holidays.

Loubyloumum - so glad that you're feeling better and that you had a good talk with your DH. As for temping - there's a temp corrector if you take it at a different time to normal on FF (under the data tab at the top). Treat this cycle as a practice shot for next month because things might be a bit all over the place after the m/c. Ask any questions you have and we'll help you out :)


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> Oh emum. *men* shakes fist!! I think with things like this it registers in their brain for about 5 minutes then its gone. After all the years together my OH still doesn't understand why I get weepy, angry and moody for a few days every month.
> 
> Will he alter his meetings now he knows?

No I doubt it. It's all complicated by the fact that he was due todo this trip when I miscarried. His flight was booked for Sunday morning and I started to bleed at lunchtime on Saturday, so he cancelled it all at very short notice and with no explanation other than "family emergency". So he has a lot of irritated clients out there who have been waiting 3 months to have the meetings rearranged. He is visiting a number of companies and cities while he is out there so not easy to timetable or organise.

Hopefully the timing will work enough to give us a chance to catch the egg. And if it is BFN this month, I am going to say it doesn't count as one of the 6 cycles he wants to limit us to (whether or not I ovulate before he goes :blush:) and extend his deadline by a month. If he even remembers after 6 months that he wants us to stop ttc that is


----------



## ickle pand

Good plan Emum. It's not a proper cycle if he's not there to impregnant you lol!


----------



## fayewest

Emum - Men are crazy, sometimes I think they only ever 1/2 listen. Although I was talking to my sister about fertility signs the other day (she had 5 years unexplained fertility and IVF) and she knew nothing about EWCM ... Bloody strange!

TMI alert ... I am spotting today (or have a tinge to mucus) I ALWAYS have this at ovulation, could I be ovulating, or could I weirdly be heading straight into AF at day 20, as I have 0 other signs that I would usually have, no ov pain, temps are haywire so cant rely on that. Did anyone else have spotting after their MC? xx 

I almost hope its af, at least I can get back on the clomid train xxx


----------



## fayewest

loubyloumum said:


> Morning Ladies,
> Sorry for my rant yesterday, I took myself for a little talking too afterwards.
> 
> I took all your advice to let it all out and sat down last night with the hubby and had a real good chat and :cry: together about how we are both really feeling and coping with things. And it has really really helped to know he feels just the SAME!! Feeling a little stronger because of it today too - So thank you ladies :hugs:
> 
> Ok so thanks to Pinks expert technology advice I too have finally added a link to my chart wahoo :happydance: - I will be a computer wizz thanks to B&B soon enough :winkwink:
> 
> Anyway to explain a little CD1 is the first day of miscarriage and only started temping from CD13 onwards. Not that CD13 really counts as I did it at night :dohh: And today I temped about an hour early - still trying to get the hang of it all really :wacko:
> Any advice or info greatly appreciated :flower:

\\

Hi Louby,

Glad you are feeling better, you will get there I promise. Charting takes a few cycle to really get into it, and they you will learn little signs of pre ov, like I always have a temp dip, I always spot. As soon as you see those it will help you infinitely on the baby mission xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! Lou, welcome to the world of charting and stalking! I've only been doing it a week or so and I'm still getting the hang of it. 
Fil, sounds like pink has got the dream covered! 
Ickle and pink, it sounds like things are raring to go! 
Emum, how bloody frustrating for you. Men really do take the biscuit. 
Debzie, sounds like a nice night and the pressure being off for a month has done you good. 
Faye, hope you are ok today. 
Afm, feeling a bit glum today about the return of AF, my sinus infection still hasn't buggered off and think I'm going to have to get antibiotics and not sure if that will affect ovulation this month or my cm or anything. Also feeling tired and drained and working till 8.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - I am doing better, annoyed with waiting to sign off a website at work so that has taken my mind of everything. That and I have also been thinking how lucky I am to have such an amazing man, some people go their whole lives and have crap relationships so if I only ever have him, I will be devastated of course, but I will still be very lucky.

Sorry you are feeling so glum, hopefully when you are feeling a bit better your emotions will soon follow too, being ill at this time of the year is rubbish. I am not sure about anti biotics, maybe they affect CM but not ov. Hugs and hot water bottles to you xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - I'd get the anti-biotics now and get the infection knocked on the head. If you get pregnant this cycle, you'll be restricted on what you can take and that'd be a miserable start to a pregnancy. 

I have problem sinuses which get infected now and again. I got a Sterimar nasal spray for clearing out the sinuses from the chemist which really helped. The pharmacist told me which one to get as there was two. It wasn't cheap but it's a big bottle and has lasted for ages. I just use it at the first sign of another infection.


----------



## babydevil1989

:hi: 

i had a scan to confirm my miscarriage this morning! 

we will be NTNP until christmas when we wil ttc (if needs be) is this dangerous for the next pregnancy? xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Faye and Ickle. I have this problem with them about twice a year, every year and it always takes anti-bugs to sort it. It drives me mad. I will try to get into town today and look out for one of those sprays Ickle. On the plus side, I'm having a really good hair day.


----------



## filipenko32

OMG is all I can say emum :shock: :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:
It shows how little they think about this stuff and how easily they forget!



Emum said:


> Bloody men! DH came home last night and we were talking about this trip to India. He had originally said he was going on Wednesday, which will be Cd14 for me but I often ovulate on CD12 so although not thrilled was ok about that. Last night he announced he was going to book his flight for Tuesday morning as his first meeting is actually on Wednesday morning. When I expressed concern, he said we could always do the deed when it gets back (a week later!) as it's not like we only had 24 hours after ovulation!!!!! Honestly, I really give up. We have had fertility treatment spanning about 6 years, where we did numerous monitored cycles, and also had IUI twice where timing was crucial. How in hell has he got to this stage with not even a basic knowledge of female fertile windows. When I explained to him that the egg lived for between 12 and 24 hours and the fertile window per month was usually a maximum of 3 days he was genuinely gob smacked. Men!!!!!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Hello BabyDevil.

So sorry that you're here but glad you found us. :hugs: 

NTNP is only dangerous if the doctors tell you of a specific reason why you can't try, such as medical management of the m/c. Most times, if they tell you to wait a cycle just so it's easier to date another pregnancy, there's no medical reason for it. 

General advice is to wait until the bleeding has stopped before doing the deed because of the risk of infection. It might be worth buying some cheap tests online so you that you can test until you get a negative again so that you know any new BFP is a genuine one, not just left over hormones. Plus you won't ovulate until your levels drop back down to normal so that will help you know when you try again, but then that's a bit more than NTNP.


----------



## babydevil1989

thankyou i had a natural miscarriage everything has gone my bleeding has nearly stopped (been going on for 2 weeks!) x


----------



## ickle pand

Well I think you'd be good to go as soon as you feel ready then :)


----------



## loubyloumum

I agree with the other ladies babydevil.
My Dr me to wait until I felt emotionally ready to TTC again and advised me to wait until one AF purely for dating purposes. 
When I asker her if I was medically sound to start TTC conceive again straight away she said that yes I am and I can start as soon as the bleeding has stopped if I felt ready.
So so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## outlaw

Hi all

I MS on the 06/11/11. Body expelled everything on its on did not need a D&C bleed for 5 days only. 

My question is I would realy like to start TTC now but don't no cause I was told to wait 3months? What do you think will I faal PG so soon again


----------



## filipenko32

I agree with the other ladies too babydevil. Sometimes it helps to just get going again. So sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink! That does make sense! :hugs:




pinksmarties said:


> Fili - found this about dreams re: ex-boyfrind
> 
> More times than not, when you dream about an ex (girlfriend, boyfriend, husband, wife), it isnt really THEM that your dream represents. Usually (though not always, of course) its the period of time that your mind is revisiting  your ex just happens to be there. In the same way that our AWAKE mind revisits the past, through memories, sometimes our ASLEEP mind does the same.
> 
> If were going through a stressful time in our lives and seem to have more on our proverbial plate than we ever asked for  our mind will take us to a simpler time  if an ex happens to be there, it isnt necessarily a compliment to them. They just happened to be in the picture at the time.
> 
> 
> Not sure about the red skirt. Maybe just bad fashion sense :winkwink:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for the advice debzie that makes sense too, weighing up the best genes for my eggy! :haha: Levi's?


----------



## ickle pand

Outlaw - Sorry that you're going through this. Hope we can help you though. Here is a post I wrote to another lady earlier that I hope answers your questions. :hugs:



ickle pand said:


> NTNP is only dangerous if the doctors tell you of a specific reason why you can't try, such as medical management of the m/c. Most times, if they tell you to wait a cycle just so it's easier to date another pregnancy, there's no medical reason for it.
> 
> General advice is to wait until the bleeding has stopped before doing the deed because of the risk of infection. It might be worth buying some cheap tests online so you that you can test until you get a negative again so that you know any new BFP is a genuine one, not just left over hormones. Plus you won't ovulate until your levels drop back down to normal so that will help you know when you try again, but then that's a bit more than NTNP.


----------



## fayewest

@ Outlaw and Baby Devil - Sorry you have had to join us, but these ladies have been a great source of comfort and support, so you are in the right place. My doc said I can start TTC straight away after BFN, but better to wait until after AF, but there are a lot of ladies who fell pregnant without AF so it is possible. Dont stress too much until you are in your first cycle as the body is a little haywire and sign of ov hard to detect this cycle

Much love to you xxx


----------



## filipenko32

*Cue Mastermind theme tune:* de de de de der der......

*Will Mr Filipenko please take the seat for the egg general knowledge round. You have 30 seconds to answer questions about a woman's fertile window. Your time starts now. *

*John Humphries:* How long does an egg live for...

*Mr Filipenko:* 9 months!

*JH:* I've started so i'll...

*Mr F:* 1 cycle!

*JH:* ...finish...

*Mr F:* 1 hour!

*JH:* ...after a woman has ovulated?

*Mr F:* Until the sperm gets there!

De de de de der der. 

*JH:* Time's up Mr Filipenko, you have scored no points. 

:shock:


Programme note: This conversation really took place between Mr and Mrs Filipenko at 1.33pm on a Thursday afternoon. :shock:


----------



## loubyloumum

filipenko32 said:


> *Cue Mastermind theme tune:* de de de de der der......
> 
> *Will Mr Filipenko please take the seat for the egg general knowledge round. You have 30 seconds to answer questions about a woman's fertile window. Your time starts now. *
> 
> *John Humphries:* How long does an egg live for...
> 
> *Mr Filipenko:* 9 months!
> 
> *JH:* I've started so i'll...
> 
> *Mr F:* 1 cycle!
> 
> *JH:* ...finish...
> 
> *Mr F:* 1 hour!
> 
> *JH:* ...after a woman has ovulated
> 
> *Mr F:* Until the sperm gets there!
> 
> De de de de der der.
> 
> *JH:* Time's up Mr Filipenko, you have scored no points.
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> Programme note: This conversation really took place between Mr and Mrs Filipenko at 1.33pm on a Thursday afternoon. :shock:

HAHAHAHA :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Mrs Filipenko has just made me ROAR with laughter in my very quite office :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Lots of funny looks at me across the room :haha::haha:


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO Filipenko. I've just texted Kev to ask him the same thing and told him not to google the answer. I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## pinksmarties

:rofl::rofl:


filipenko32 said:


> *Cue Mastermind theme tune:* de de de de der der......
> 
> *Will Mr Filipenko please take the seat for the egg general knowledge round. You have 30 seconds to answer questions about a woman's fertile window. Your time starts now. *
> 
> *John Humphries:* How long does an egg live for...
> 
> *Mr Filipenko:* 9 months!
> 
> *JH:* I've started so i'll...
> 
> *Mr F:* 1 cycle!
> 
> *JH:* ...finish...
> 
> *Mr F:* 1 hour!
> 
> *JH:* ...after a woman has ovulated?
> 
> *Mr F:* Until the sperm gets there!
> 
> De de de de der der.
> 
> *JH:* Time's up Mr Filipenko, you have scored no points.
> 
> :shock:
> 
> 
> Programme note: This conversation really took place between Mr and Mrs Filipenko at 1.33pm on a Thursday afternoon. :shock:


NO WAY!! :rofl::rofl:

Don't know why I am suprised my OH would not have a clue -absolute zip!


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: I can't believe it! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## pinksmarties

Outlaw and Babydevil - Sorry for your losses, welcome to a lovely group of ladies. As for TTC straight away ickle has answered that question. It helped my move forward after my mc to think and plan ttc so I hope it will help you ladies too. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

Couldn't resist but email Mr Loubylou the same question and his grand answer was.......


.......2 big fat weeks :wacko: MEN:dohh::dohh:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

outlaw, there is no way you should wait 3 months unless the doctor gave you a particular reason?


----------



## pinksmarties

Just emailled hubby, It'll be interesting what he thinks!


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: :rofl: We wish!!! 2 weeks in the 1st 2 weeks of the cycle would be marvellous! 



loubyloumum said:


> Couldn't resist but email Mr Loubylou the same question and his grand answer was.......
> 
> 
> .......2 big fat weeks :wacko: MEN:dohh::dohh:
> 
> :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Emum

Oh I am so glad my hubby is not the only big fat ignoramus in town! No wonder it can be so hard to cart the blighters off to the bedroom when the time is right, as they clearly feel there is no urgency or time pressure to perform. I wonder somehow how the human race has continued. I really do!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah, we have all these timelines in our heads, tools, tricks, hours and hours of conversation about the best way to get a :baby: and fast and our OH's walk around like zombie dunce numpty brains! :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

Ok here's Mr Ickle's answer - 

"Am sure the thing you showed me on your phone said up to 4 or 5 days. But sperm is less due to them running out of swimming power lol"

I'm actually impressed. He's got them the wrong way round but that's just a small detail lol!


----------



## fayewest

TMI Alert - I think i am starting to bleed again, is 3 weeks after MC too early to have my AF? Confused and freaking out xx


----------



## ickle pand

No its not too early. That probably means your HCG and progesterone have both reduced back down to normal now. Your progesterone lowering is what causes AF every month. There is no normal after a m/c so don't worry.


----------



## pinksmarties

Got the OH reply - started off as 'no idea' then guessed 5 days. A bit better than 9 months!!


----------



## fayewest

Ickle - thanks, its so scary, I was expecting to ovulate and try to get pregnant before AF showed, BUT on the positive note, I can get back onto clomid and temping properly now, so that has to be a massive bonus:happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Faye - getting AF when I was expecting it (30days post eric) was difficult enough never mind so unexpectedly sooner. Like you said, new start this month and can get back on the temping/clomid routine.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Outlaw and baby devil, welcome. I hope you find the support here you need, I know I have. Sorry for your losses. 
Fil, you have given me a much needed laugh, thank you. I shall be sending Mr Humphries round to quiz Mr Miggins later and let you know the scores on the doors from Miggins Towers. 
AF seems to be just a bit of spotting today but I feel really crap. My colleague left work early today to go for her booking appointment. Someone asked her if she was excited. Her reply? No, not really. I didnt really know what to expect till I asked Claire just now (I am Claire). I wanted to scream at her "you should be bloody excited!!! I'd give anything to be going where you are this afternoon!!" but of course I just smiled.....


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And Faye, hugs for you if this is AF but like the others said, at least you can concentrate on this cycle and know where you are.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mrs migg so frustrating to have that happen with your colleague but I suppose if she's not excited then she wouldn't ever feel as happy as you when it happens for you again. Imagine the euphoria you'll feel then when you go for your booking appt (whatever that is!! I never make it to my 1st appt) Oh yes let us know what Mr miggs says!! 

pink - that IS better than 9 months but......... :rofl: 

faye - glad you got your af so soon but sorry it was a shocker! that's not nice when the unexpected happens like that. great news that you can get back on the baby bandwagon fully now though :yipee:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You WILL make it to a booking appt Fil! I made it to my last one but mc a week later which was gutting. I thought I was out the woods.


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies

Wowee you talk a lot :saywhat: :rofl:

Its good to see that amongst the worries and the upsets the general feeling is positive and happy .... i think thats really important!! :hugs:

No news from me, waiting till this weekend although i wont be testing (sorry!) and just keeping busy and trying not to think about it!!

We need some good news soon though, Kas needs some bump buddies from her thread .... lovely to hear from you Kas, sooooo glad to see everything is going really well!!! :happydance:

Well onto my next thing, no time to think about babies .... things to do, people to see!!!

Big hugs all :dust:


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Flip and Mrs Miggs - I just wasn't expecting it at all, I only got my first BFN a week ago, making from first day of MC til today 19 days. V strange.

I really want a duo fertility monitor, have you ladies seen them, £495 seems like such a lot of money at the moment though, as everything we have has to go on the house, they promise you BFP in 12 months or your money back, more effective than IVF apparently, sounds amazing to me!!


----------



## fayewest

Hi Pink, thanks too, its just a horrible reminder isn't it? Doing everything right this cycle inc EPO, Zinc and lots of exercise/baby making. Imagine getting a BFP on Christmas Day, the very BEST Christmas present ever!!! In fact that is ALL I want for Christmas now xxx


----------



## filipenko32

:howdy: Clobo, yes we do natter a lot don't we!!? :haha:

Thanks for your words mrs migg :flower:

Faye, oh no you can't talk about this duo fertility monitor anymore or it will trigger me and i'll behave like a :brat: with dh until he resigns and gets me one for Christmas. So no. No more thoughts or talk about it.


----------



## filipenko32

So Faye, what exactly do they do where do you get them from how much ! ! ! why are they so good do you use them every month are they poas run tell me more !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *dribbling and foaming at the mouth*


----------



## fayewest

Hi Flip,

Have a look here:https://www.duofertility.com/

They take your temp 20000 times a day and send your data off to a team of experts in Cambridge, who analyse everything and then some back to you tell you exactly whats going on. I could do with one and pinpointing ov is really hard ;0(

TMI ...... May not be AF, maybe be random bleed, I almost wonder if my cervix is opening ready to OV and so some old blood is escaping. Anyone experience this ? I am going MAD


----------



## filipenko32

OMG! :yipee: ........... 



fayewest said:


> Hi Flip,
> 
> Have a look here:https://www.duofertility.com/
> 
> They take your temp 20000 times a day and send your data off to a team of experts in Cambridge, who analyse everything and then some back to you tell you exactly whats going on. I could do with one and pinpointing ov is really hard ;0(
> 
> TMI ...... May not be AF, maybe be random bleed, I almost wonder if my cervix is opening ready to OV and so some old blood is escaping. Anyone experience this ? I am going MAD


----------



## filipenko32

You could try some opk tests and see if they're getting darker? If it's your af your opk lines will be non-existent. Have you got some?


----------



## pinksmarties

Yep Faye - that all I want too (and all the other ladies I would imagine!) I am beginning to think this EPO is having an effect, apart from making my pee bright yellow. I know I am not that dehydrated as I drink a lot of water and sometimes struggled last month to concentrate it down and stop drinking to do the opk's. Fair amount of CM there, a bit inbetween sticky and stretchy -yay!


----------



## debzie

Faye if you look at my chart for my miscarriage cycle I spotted and bled most of the cycle on and off I think it is perfectly normal. It can take as little as 21 days for the hormone chain to fire up again and have af. Some women do not ovulate that first cycle anyway. Hope you have your answers soon hun. x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have stretchy cm envy now! Darn AF and her inconsistent ways! 
And I am now picturing Fil salivating at the thought of the duo monitor!


----------



## Grey Eyes

"so is anyone else doing the same? not waiting for one AF? would be nice not to be alone in my decision lol "

YES! We are going to try. I had an emergency d'n c 6 days ago (November 19). The doctor said I was pretty much pasing it all naturally but was bleeding so much they had to help along. Anyway, sorry TMI, but he told me the following Monday that I could "attempt to get pregnant as soon as I felt comfortable". As there was no major scraping, etc. SO, I am gonna jump right in! I am proud of you--I know from experience this is really tough to do but I also know it helps to heal. It is bearable for me if I can focus on a new upcoming life than it is to focus backwards. Good job and good luck!! ;)


----------



## Grey Eyes

filipenko32 said:


> You could try some opk tests and see if they're getting darker? If it's your af your opk lines will be non-existent. Have you got some?

I am sorry for your losses. PLEASE don't look backwards! I know it is hard--I have had two mc's :cry:and I have to say it is the most difficult thing to handle. The only help I have is in knowing _eventually_ that little life will be swimming around in there!! Stay focused. Concentrate on your health and don't nit-pick yourself to frazzles! :) Make sure to have your hcg and progesterone checked and don't resist treatments (e.g., X-tra progesterone) if needed. I love your determination! You're a woman and women are baby-making-machines!:spermy::dust: Focus on your future possibilities! Good luck! I know it will work out (I also have two beautiful daughters:baby:). :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks greyeyes! :flow: That's a lovely message, you've made my day :happydance: Did they ever find a reason for your losses?


----------



## filipenko32

Faye I watched the you tube vid link on how to use it and it looks so simple. It's very hi tech and it would be wonderful to just have all your chart info there. But I had to laugh at the man and woman in the vid sitting down to look at the charts together!! Our DH's don't even know how long an egg lives for never mind interpeting a fertility chart, can you imagine!? If I asked my DH to look at my chart he'd be like "In a minute" all evening and never look. Like the hand held mouse thingy too and it would all probably very accurate! No way would i be allowed that though,:nope: I already got a Persona and a CBFM munching on poas sticks everyday too.


----------



## fayewest

Hi Flip - I did an OPK and the line was light, the control and test line were both really light, so maybe I am gearing up to ov, do you think?

Hi Pink, I know exactly what you mean for your yellow pee, its quite shocking I think! Well I was, I always drink lots of water too so I wasnt expecting that. it would be amazing to all be pregnant at Christmas, either that or I will tuck into the sherry.

Hi Debzie , how can i view your chart, that would be reassuring.

It is quite clotty (although small) so i am hoping that its AF and my body is just flushing everything out ready to help me have a baby again, a festive baby would be lovely. Its the unknown thats killing me, i just want to move on with my life and have a baby in our new house 

Thanks again ladies, don't know what i would do without you all.

Much Love xxx


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> Faye I watched the you tube vid link on how to use it and it looks so simple. It's very hi tech and it would be wonderful to just have all your chart info there. But I had to laugh at the man and woman in the vid sitting down to look at the charts together!! Our DH's don't even know how long an egg lives for never mind interpeting a fertility chart, can you imagine!? If I asked my DH to look at my chart he'd be like "In a minute" all evening and never look. Like the hand held mouse thingy too and it would all probably very accurate! No way would i be allowed that though,:nope: I already got a Persona and a CBFM munching on poas sticks everyday too.

I just told DH about it, and he said that we should def think about getting it after the clomid cycles, as clomid cycles are easier to interpret ie 5 - 10 days after the last pill you ovulate, so you just have to get on the mission to make babies. But without clomid my cycles are crazy so it would least give me a fighting chance.

We are def going to get pregnant in 2012 and have healthy fat little babies ;0)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

John Humphries - "how long does the egg live etc etc"

Mr Miggins - "er, oh god, I don't know. I've no idea. Erm, two months. No, a week."

It's a good job all we really need them to do is take their pants off and provide sperm isn't it.


----------



## debzie

Faye if you click on my Ff blue ticker in my Sig all my charts ate there look for the one with the title miscarriage cycle. I just looked and had light bleed just before i oved.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye/Debzie I wonder if that is what is going on with me. I have had light bleeding/spotting today and yesterday but am fairly sure I am going to ov in the next few days.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> John Humphries - "how long does the egg live etc etc"
> 
> Mr Miggins - "er, oh god, I don't know. I've no idea. Erm, two months. No, a week."
> 
> It's a good job all we really need them to do is take their pants off and provide sperm isn't it.

:rofl: :rofl: yeah men are only good for one thing at the moment!!


----------



## filipenko32

I think a bit of irregular bleeding is completely normal during 1st af cycle


----------



## Grey Eyes

firsttimer1 said:


> I had a natural MC 9 days ago and stopped bleeding 2 days ago. Got my negative urine preg test today.
> 
> We BD last night for first time in AGES :blush:
> 
> So - after much research etc i really cant see any reason why waiting for one AF is beneficial? I didnt have a D&C so my lining is still ok, i feel physicaly and mentally ready.... so other than for dating purposes i think im gonna go for it?
> 
> We marry in 4 weeks so i think were going to NTNP - im not going to check OV dates, or chart anything... and then im not going to do a preg test or anything (as after wedding we are on honeymoon).. and as i dont know when AF is due i wont know anyway!
> 
> My lovely OH says it up to me.
> 
> so is anyone else doing the same? not waiting for one AF? would be nice not to be alone in my decision lol :hugs:


Hi,
I mc'd on November 18th and today is the 24th...bleeding has basically stopped and my OBGYN told us that we could TTC as soon as we felt comfortable and ready. which is NOW. :winkwink: Good luck to you! Hopefully we will both be prego again soon!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

I think Mr Ickle gets the gold star, even if he did get them the wrong way round lol! 

He was a bit gutted earlier when I told them there'd be no BDing or self loving until Saturday. He did read the SMEP article but apparently he doesn't take everything in lol


----------



## ickle pand

Grey eyes - that post by first timer is pretty old now. She got pregnant a couple of cycles later on her honeymoon and is now 24 weeks pregnant :)


----------



## fayewest

Hi Debzie and Mrs Miggins, My cervix is higher than it should be for AF so maybe I am experiencing this too, having looked at your chart. I hope not I hope it is AF, tomorrow will tell ;0)


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> I think Mr Ickle gets the gold star, even if he did get them the wrong way round lol!
> 
> He was a bit gutted earlier when I told them there'd be no BDing or self loving until Saturday. He did read the SMEP article but apparently he doesn't take everything in lol

Yeah :happydance: he was the closest and at least he knew about the fertile window. Well done Mr Ickle!! According to our OH's with year long egg lives and the like SMEP to them must mean Sex Must End in Pregnancy (always!) I mean who invented a 24hr - 36hr shelf life for the eggy anyway? Almost if you sneeze you miss it! :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all, nothing much to report. Another high on CBFM but opks very -ve but I think it is still early yet. (CD 8/9)

Fili - loving the mens probable interptretation of the acronym SMEP.

I have no internet at home - arrggh feel like my arm has been chopped off. Hopefully the OH can fix today and we get our cosy night in tonight to make a start on smep. I have my course again tomorrow so no lie in for me.

faye/Mrsmig - hope the bleeding has settled down.

Debzie - hve a wonderful evening in with your OH tonight.

Ickle - any plans for the weekend?

MrsMM - hope the donations are going well - fx'd.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone!

I'm pretty nervous as I have my 1st appointment this evening with our 'usual' recurrent miscarriage consultant. I am really hoping he will say we can try again this very cycle and give us a lot of medication. Hubby's happy to try again if he says we can. I'm sure he will but I want him to give us enough meds and let me take aspirin too. We also have an appointment with another specialist we haven't seen before next Weds which is actually my Ov day! On his programme of treatment he starts steroids 1dpo so I will just be in time! I'm so nervous about getting pregnant again though, but I can't have a baby if I don't get pregnant can I?! Really hoping the aspirin and steroids will help us


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - I know how worried I am about becoming pg again and what may happen so I can only imagine how you must feel. Thing are moving forward in a postive way and fingers crossed the consultant this evening will give you the green light. I have read other threads with ladies in a similar situation to you that have had the steroids and aspirn that have gone on to have beautiful babies and I am convinced you will too. You WILL get your LO :yellow:


----------



## outlaw

I must say readin all the post make me feel sad happy and angry. Why did this had to happen to us?

I am really sorry for each and everyone on this site. But finding you guys made some things more clear.

I was told to not ttc until after my 3de cycle no medical "verduideliking". The M/C happend naturaly and my boddy expeld everything on its own.

Needless to say we have already started the BD cause I really want back what I've lost.

I wa only 6 1/2weeks but I really miss my little one.

So for each and evry Lady on this site I send a huge bucket off BABY DUST and wish every one the best of luck


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Fil, I understand how nervous you must feel, good luck for tonight and also for Wednesday, I've heard very good things about the other chap, sounds like you will be in excellent hands. I really, REALLY hope this is your cycle and you get all the help you can to make this one stick. I so want you to be scraping porridge off your walls very very soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Outlaw, thank you. It doesn't matter how far along you are, it is devastating and you miss that life growing inside you immensely. All the best of luck to you.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink, it's super scary especially when you know you're on a mission to save your baby's life from day 1!! I just have a feeling that i'll need lots of drugs. Gotta keep fighting though! :ninja: !


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh Fil, I understand how nervous you must feel, good luck for tonight and also for Wednesday, I've heard very good things about the other chap, sounds like you will be in excellent hands. I really, REALLY hope this is your cycle and you get all the help you can to make this one stick. I so want you to be scraping porridge off your walls very very soon.

Thank mrs migg, i feel lucky to be able to have the best help. I was just thinking what would happen years ago when there really wasn't any treatment! Has your bleeding stopped?


----------



## loubyloumum

Fil, like the others I hope everything goes well for you tonight and your appointment on Wednesday and get the go ahead to TTC. I hope you get all the meds to help you along the way to getting your sticky bean.... Sending you love today :hugs::hugs:

Outlaw, I was only 9 1/2 wks when I miscarried our twins but just like MrsMig says not matter how far or little along in the pregnancy you were they were our babies and we loved them as soon as we saw our BFP. It has only been this week that I realised how much I am grieving for them - so you are not alone my lovely :hugs:

I hope everyone is feeling ok today and looking forward to the weekend :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - we're going to see Breaking Dawn on Sunday and going to try and get a few xmas presents too since Toys r Us is near the cinema. Good luck with starting SMEP :)

Fili - Good luck for your appointment. Hopefully they've got lots of sticky baby drugs to give you :) It must be really hard to TTC when you know you've got a problem that causes m/c. You're a strong lady!

Outlaw - Like Mrs Miggins said it doesn't matter how far along you were. As soon as you get that BFP, you're bonded to that little person and you start to imagine what their life will be like.

AFM - Another High (and another POAS disaster!) this morning. DH is out tomorrow so I'm going to spend the day pampering myself. I've got my department christmas lunch today, I'm looking forward to it. We've had quite a few new people starting recently (one started yesterday!) so it'll be good to do some team bonding. Luckily it's not going to be a boozy thing so I don't have to make my excuses for not drinking.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, enjoy your lunch and your pamper day tomorrow, and pink, I hope you get that Internet sorted and have a good day with OH and get cracking on the smep!
Louby, hope you are bearing up ok. It's still early days and different things will hit you and make you realise how much you miss your babies. You never stop missing them but the pain gets easier to bear. 
Fil, my bleeding seems to have stopped now. We bd last night, and I have informed oh that we are coming up to the crucial time. According to Ff based on a 28 day cycle I should ov on Monday, but as my cycle alternates and I have a 28 day cycle followed by a 24/5 day cycle I don't know which this is going to be so I'm not really sure when I will ov. Are you also getting faint lines on opks? I've told oh we need to do it as much as we can between now and tuesday to cover it! I'm cautiously excited for a girl I work with today, perversely I know because I have done nothing but moan about my pregnant colleague. But this other girl had a mmc in February and has been ttc again ever since. She was 14 dpo today and going to test this morning. I haven't heard from her so I'm really hoping she is staring at a pink line! She said if she gets a bfp she will lend me her cbfm too!


----------



## ickle pand

Ok I've just been playing with the chart comparisons on FF (I'm not chart obsessed honest!) Based on the chart patterns so far, I'm going to predict that I ov on Tuesday :) Anyone else want to make a prediction for me? Lol!


----------



## fayewest

NOt AF just spotting it appears DAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

When you say spotting Faye is it brown or red? It could still be AF. I still think it's a good sign. What are your opks saying?


----------



## filipenko32

pink I think Tuesday too! I will probably ov on Weds as I always ov on CD16 but the surge appears on CD15 usually. I have had surges on CD 14 before which would make me Tuesday too so we'll all be MIA that day!!

emum - has your DH organised the flight for tues or weds? 

mrs miggs yes my opks are darker. they're not even faint lines but properly there, but I am using 20miu (it says the strength of them on the back of the packet and obv the higher the strength the lighter the line until the proper surge)

Ohhhhhhhh I hope this cycle is it for us all!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Me too filipenko. It'd be good to be able to go to 1st tri and PAL with some friends :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh!!! And I have just noticed watery cm, I put it on my chart and Ff has now given me a green light! I'm VERY excited! 
And a success story I wanted to share with you all. I had a client in the other day who I was chatting to about the miscarriages and stuff, and she told me she had 5 mc before having her daughter, and then another 3 before having her son! Her children are 21 and 24 now, and she didn't have any medical intervention, she just kept persevering and although it must have been hell for her, she got her family.


----------



## fayewest

Mrs Miggins - It was red yesterday, brown and pretty much non existent today. 

The opk was faint yesterday, both lines were, so its a bit confusing really. Am going to do another OPK later today, hard not to drink though as I want a coffee, maybe I am always diluting my OPKS so the control line is always faint ?? Who knows, v confusing this lark.

Just got a letter from my specialist saying how sorry she was, that we have 4 cycles and then we need to discuss other options, just feels so very final and scary ;0( x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye, don't lose hope. You are taking really good control of your fertility at the moment, 4 cycles doesnt sound much but it only takes one to be successful and you have cracked it.


----------



## filipenko32

faye you will def be pregnant within 4 clomid cycles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

mrs migg - that's a great story! I have just been rereading the recurrent mc thread and everyone on there who started it have their babIES now :yipee:

ickle: yes it would be wonderful to move to 1st tri together!! :yipee: 

We can do it ladies PMA!


----------



## Emum

Fayewest, all my AFs since my miscarriage have been very light and short. Maybe one day light bleeding and maximum two days spotting. Completely unlike what they were before. But OPKs and CBFM say I am ovulating so I think this is just some weird post miscarriage blip, and from what I can find on Dr Google a light period has no impact on your fertility. In fact, I had a freakishly light one just before I conceived my last child I recall, as when I got my BFP the following month I wondered whether it had been an implantation bleed but the scans showed it wasn't.

From what I recall, if you have had 21 days with no bleeding since the miscarriage, then the first day of this new bleeding counts as CD1 of your first cycle and you are back in the game. Good luck! Clomid plus naturally enhanced post loss fertility must be a good combo!


----------



## filipenko32

emum have you sorted out the India / ov problem?

faye don't worry everything can be a bit higgledy after a mc but your fertility is def not affected. 

Changing the subject I HAVE to recommend the new series Pan Am. It's soooooooooooooo good. Very cheasy and 'trashy' tv but just brilliant. You can catch up with 4 missed episodes on I-player then 5 and 6 are on Saturday. Guaranteed to take your mind of preggo stuff. It's got glamour, romance, handsome men and the complete escapability factor. I love it!!


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> emum have you sorted out the India / ov problem?

No. I have no idea what's happening yet, but as far as I know the first meeting is scheduled to happen on Wednesday morning, so the flight will have to be on Tuesday. I have asked him to try to book the flight for as late on Tuesday morning as he can, in the hope that we will have time to BD before he goes. Tuesday will be CD13 on what is normally a 27 or 28 day cycle so I hope this will be OK.

I am currently debating whether I should organise a babysitter for Sunday afternoon and evening, and book a nice hotel room for a shagfest :haha: I am guessing that I may get a peak on my CBFM on either Saturday and Sunday or Sunday and Monday if my normal cycle length holds. Maybe a mini conceptionmoon would help things along. We couldn't stay overnight, but maybe we could check in around 2pm and leave for a "family emergency" around 10pm (it would be far too embarrassing to make it obvious we just wanted the room for the day :blush:) I don't know though whether its just a waste of money as too early in the cycle. But I did ovulate on CD12 this month according to FF so if I did the same this month it would be in the fertile window.


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg I hope you get your cbfm!!


----------



## filipenko32

LOVE the hotel idea emum go for it!!! With those timings it's sounds like you're not going to miss ov at all! It just would have been nice to have those insurance days.


----------



## filipenko32

I've got ewcm already and my opk's are getting darker by the minute (not + yet though) I think I might ov sooner than I thought. Hope not tho as my st mary's 'i'm not pregnant cos I don't know it' plan will got to pot!


----------



## filipenko32

hmmm I'm also getting ovulation pains too. Def gonna ov before Weds. Damn!


----------



## fayewest

Its been 21 days since the start of the MC, I bled for 10 days, so this is 11 days after/ I am thinking it must be just random bleed. OPK has no second line today, maybe yesterday was the surge? No mucus though, no nothing just not sure what to expect ;0(


----------



## filipenko32

faye - can you describe how much bleeding exactly? Have you actually had a positive opk since hcg was negative? For it to be positive the ic opk test line has to be as dark as control. i'll get my doctor's hat on!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye maybe you are just drinking too many liquids? I think I may be having the same problem. I am getting faint lines on my opks but they are getting darker. I think I am going to ov in the next couple of days. Emum I LOVE the sound of your hotel shagfest! And as for a family emergency, well it is isn't it?


----------



## fayewest

Hi Flip - Are you ready for the TMI ... not alot of blood on a pad, but I do check CP as well as that's how I knew it was v red and there was a fair bit of it. I wondered whether my cervix was opening ready for ov, and let some old blood out?? Not the same amount as a period, but quite alot. With the OPKs I almost never get a line, normally when i get a line of sorts, I am just due to ovulate. No line today does that mean I have missed it? Or shall I still try today? My cervix does not feel high and soft though, more mid and pretty hard, harder than yesterday anyway ;0( 

Mrs Migg - I def drink too much I think but its hard not to when you are thirsty/bored/skiving from work


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My name is Mrs Miggins and I have a problem. I cannot stop weeing on sticks.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> My name is Mrs Miggins and I have a problem. I cannot stop weeing on sticks.

I have internet - albeit with wires all over the place!! :happydance:

POASA - we should all join!! Fili can be the group leader trying to persuade everyone that hourly :test: is NOT necessary :rofl:

Mrsmig - did I miss a post where you said your might get CBFM? 

Faye - can't really add much to your bleeding, I want to hope its your AF so this is a new cycle for you.

emum - Your weekend get away sound really good. At least you'll definately remember the morning/ afternoon/ night you concieved :winkwink:

I would love us all to get BPF and move enmasse to the 1st tri.

my CM a bit confusing, my black knickers have white stains but cm is more like stretchy sticky (slightly red/brown tinged) so not sure what to input into FF.

I am concerned I might miss my cyst scan on Wednesday due to the strike. I haven't heard or been notified about anything so I hope it goes ahead. There are a few clinics/theatre at work that have been cancelled so who knows.


----------



## ickle pand

Filipenko - I love Pam Am! DH took one look at it and decided it wasn't for him but it's fine because he's out 3 nights a week so I get to watch all my programmes then. I also love Boardwalk Empire and Bones :)

Emum - the hotel idea sounds good. Even if you don't ov, it'd be nice to have a dirty afternoon together lol!

Pinksmarties - FF says to put down the most fertile CM you have that day. So go with creamy. I hope your scan doesn't get cancelled!

AFM - I've had a few twinges in my ovaries so hopefully I've got lots of follies developing. DH is gagging for a bit of action but I'm trying my best to hold him off until tomorrow morning, but it's not easy lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink, I have a ttc buddy at work who was 14 dpo today and going to test this morning. She said if she had a bfp I could have her cbfm. I haven't heard from her yet though! 
As for the cm I'm with you there. Not really sure how to describe mind either, it is stretchy but not egg white. It did feel really wet so I put watery into FF and it gave me the green light and said most fertile. But I have done 3 opks and not had what I would call a positive at all. So I changed it to "creamy" and then I get a red light with probably not fertile. I've never seen a proper positive yet with these ic opks.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Pink I really hope you get your scan on Wednesday. And fingers crossed for some good follies Ickle.


----------



## sharonfruit

Hi everyone I have just moved here from the MC board thought I would pick myself up and give myself something to focus on and its been lovely reading all of the posts from the lovely ladies on this forum board and those who have been through several losses & never give up hope :) my bleeding seems to be tailing off so I hope to be back to BDing within the next couple of weeks :)

Lots of baby dust to you all! x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Sharon and welcome. Sorry for your loss and hope we can help support you in the process of trying again.


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all, no internet again but left oh to sort whilst I'm at my course. Hi Sharon welcome and I'm sorry for ypur loss. Eveyone here very supportive and knowledgable and wonderful helping me past my mc.
Another high on cbfm today, we bd'd last night so started smep. Getting a few twinges right side so hopefully ov not to long off.

Hope everyone okay. I hope to chat more tonight, need to save my phone battery.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope to see you later Pink! Morning all. Bd this morning which was a bit of an effort. It was ones of those times I wanted to say "please just get on with it so I can go back to sleep". Bless him. I hope to see some better lines on those damned opks today. Good luck with the smep and happy Saturdays all.


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies, hope you are all well, made a decision today. Am not going to TTC this cycle until after my AF. The reason? Well as you know I havn't been temping properly this cycle and with PCOS and no CM (pretty much) it's totally impossible to tell when I am ovulating. 

When I got the opk semi positive the day before yesterday, I should have trusted it, I didnt because I was bleeding and really confused and last night I ended up having a barney with the man as he was too shattered after a hellish week at work to BD, doesn't really get you in the mood! This morning I have woken up to a lower cervix/no sore boobs so totally conflicted as to whether I have ov'ed or not. As you can see I am loosing the plot big time. It has to be better to wait until I am back on a clomid cycle/know when I am ovulating and start again. 

Of course in the mean time if I suddenly get loads of CM and happen to check my CP, and its high and soft I will have a go, but all this second guessing and insanity has to stop. I will continue to temp JIC, so not really stopping 100% but I am going to assume that I will not ovulate this cycle before first AF and try and get my head around that. 

Do you think I will still be more fertile the first cycle after? 

Much love ladies, happy Saturday xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone!

:flow: faye - I got my doc's hat on! Not tmi don't worry. Well I like the theory that cervix has opened and is ready for Ov that makes sense. The opk's will go dark when you ov though and that's the only to tell alongside the temp jump. So my advice would be that if you have any suspisions that ov *could* be on the way then test am and pm with a much non-diluted wee as poss. Also go easy on the coffee when ttc, there's no definitive evidence at all but I avoid caffeine like the plague. However, my sister drank 2-3 cups everyday and never had any problems. The only other explanation I can think of is that your progesterone levels have further dropped again as estrogen rises ready for ov and that more of your lining has therefore shed?? I would definitely start testing x2 a day now until you have conclusive evidence of your next :af:. Also your temp change will give you a clue. Hope that's helpful :hugs: :hugs: (but i'm no doctor :blush:)

:flow: Pink I hope you get your scan, what's the strike for? :hugs: 

:flow: Ickle - those twinges sound promising,lots of follies coming your way. And I am SO excited about watching Pan Am tonight. I really want the blonde stewardess to get together with the co-pilot, I'm really into their romance atm! My hubby thinks he is watching Match of the Day then. AS IF!!!! :shock:

:flow: mrs migg, ov is definitely on the way for you :yipee: and you will see those dark lines soon, but are you testing at least twice a day, prob 10am and about 7pm. Hope so :trouble: :haha: 

:flow: emum - have you booked yet, definitely a family emergency!!? :happydance: 

:flow: louby hope you're doing ok :hugs: 

I got my meds!! So aspirin from yesterday, steroids, progesterone and injections start next Friday, then bfp then :baby: PMA :yipee: Doc was really nice and spent 1.5 hours with us. Said he was shocked to see a 'normal chromosome' result as only 2% ever come back 'normal'!! While there could have been a fatal 'gene mutation' (there are 1000's in each of the 46 chromosomes) the other 2 contenders are immune system attacking or blood clotting so we're covering all bases. 


Have a good day everyone x x x :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yes I will be the group leader for testing!!! If in doubt :test: :test: :test: !!! 

I would recommend to take this medication after each meal to keep poasa tremors and shakes at bay. At times it may be necessary to :test: even when :af: is in full flow but this is only taken as an emergency precaution if the shakes cause your OH's to notice and even make comment upon them. Squirming and shifting uncomfortably in your chair is a prerequisite for perfect none-diiluted wee wee testing. (Footnote 14 in the POASA Handbook 2011)


----------



## filipenko32

sharonfruit said:


> Hi everyone I have just moved here from the MC board thought I would pick myself up and give myself something to focus on and its been lovely reading all of the posts from the lovely ladies on this forum board and those who have been through several losses & never give up hope :) my bleeding seems to be tailing off so I hope to be back to BDing within the next couple of weeks :)
> 
> Lots of baby dust to you all! x

Hi Sharon, I hope your bleeding finishes soon. Sorry about your loss, no matter how many losses it's still so painful.:hugs: The ladies on here are wonderful, we're waiting for the 1st christmas bfp! Some of us on here including me ovulated 5 days or so after a negative hcg / pregnancy test so there is a good chance of a bfp before next :af: ! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil, it sounds like you are in extremely good hands there! And if they can narrow it down to 2 things then you have got it covered! I really hope this is your time. 
Faye, sounds like a good idea if you want to take the stress out of the situation, it is confusing when you don't have a clue what is going on. I am still not sure if I ov last cycle or not really. Although I had to smile at you saying if you "happened" to be checking your cp... Anyway I'm sure you will get to grips with what is going on, keep temping and see what happens. I wish I had temped last cycle. 
Fil, I tend to opk at about 12, 3 and 5 if I am not working. I have too much tea in me to temp at 10! (runs off and grabs something to wee on) I have started leaving it to get to room temp as well to see if that makes any difference, which is delightful, a pot of my wee sat in the bathroom. I'm feeling a little sheepish this morning about a comment I made on another thread that you may have seen Fil. These ladies are great and have been through, and are going through hell but I got a bit upset by a couple of comments on there. I hope I haven't caused offence.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no mrs migg, no offense taken at all!! Not by me anyway and of course you're entitled to your opinion. I think it all started because someone posted on there after 1 loss with 3 children. While 1 loss is obviously extremely painful (tbh i think that was my most painful one) there are ladies on there with 10 losses & no children and the thread is called 'recurrent miscarriage' which I think is 2 or more. I also think that it wasn't the place for her to be as she would have eventually frightened herself silly because after 1 it's very unlikely that there will be anymore. I don't seem to be affected at all by other ladies who have children and have miscarried on here but I suppose everyone is different. I think it's important to post your opinion though. :hugs: x x x

Those testing times are perfect I think! You will get them this time around because you're testing so much


----------



## filipenko32

But having said that mrs migg even after 3 mc's my doc said my chances are 60% of being successful :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Fil. I saw the post you meant, one loss after 3 children and agree that wasn't the thread for her. I remember going on forums when I was ttc for the first time as it took me a while longer than I expected it to, and seeing posts from women who already had children and thinking that they should be satisfied with what they had, but now I am in that position I can see it is not as straightforward as that. If I never have another child, yes of course I will feel blessed with my lot. But, the yearning to have another and the heartache of thd losses is no less significant. Anyway I don't want to carp on at you, the comments weren't directed at you and I'm really glad I haven't offended you as that would be the last thing I wanted to do. This thread is so lovely and supportive and I shall be staying put here till we all move on with our bfps. Thank you.xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Also mrs migg and perhaps sadly (and maybe i shouldn't say this on this thread) but recurrent mc can happen after children too just as much as before but it is still very rare (1%)


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks Fil. I saw the post you meant, one loss after 3 children and agree that wasn't the thread for her. I remember going on forums when I was ttc for the first time as it took me a while longer than I expected it to, and seeing posts from women who already had children and thinking that they should be satisfied with what they had, but now I am in that position I can see it is not as straightforward as that. If I never have another child, yes of course I will feel blessed with my lot. But, the yearning to have another and the heartache of thd losses is no less significant. Anyway I don't want to carp on at you, the comments weren't directed at you and I'm really glad I haven't offended you as that would be the last thing I wanted to do. This thread is so lovely and supportive and I shall be staying put here till we all move on with our bfps. Thank you.xxx

Completely understand that, if I was you I would feel the same and the heartache would be just as significant. In fact given my history I am trying to mentally prepare for being in your situation when we want a 2nd child. Well in fact I am keeping going till I am 45 so perhaps, if I am very lucky, 2 of our children will be in the same class at school, and not necessarily twins either! :haha: I wish! (is that even possible!?) There are so many variations and patterns to miscarriages for eg Children then rec mc's, 1 then never again, 3 then no problems after that with right meds, 5 then success then 3 more then success like your customer's story. My only argument is that recurrent is recurrent and 1 loss only should not be on that thread. Two or more mc's children or not, knowing what i know about mc's.... :shrug: if they can find comfort from that thread (I did after 2) then so be it. :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You have put that very succinctly, and I totally agree. I don't know what someone with one loss was doing posting there either. I happened upon it because I saw the title, thought "recurrent- I have had 2, maybe this is where I should be. As I read on I realised the problems they have had blow mine right out of the water so didn't really post there anymore, finding more empathy here. It was just one comment from one of the ladies that made me want to comment. Anyway we all have our own struggles and that's why we are here. I'm just glad I am.


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg my line was much darker on the opk today what are your lines doing? I am prob only 2 days away max!


----------



## ickle pand

Faye - I totally understand. You're NTNP rather than TTC which is maybe the best thing when you're still dealing with the emotional turmoil. TTC is hard enough when you're in the best frame of mind. 

Fili - it sounds like you've got a plan of action, I hoe it works first time. Love the PMA!

I hope they get together in Pan Am too. She's ridiculously pretty! 

Afm - got a high this morning. DH wasnt feeling well last night so didn't pester me for sex lol! Poor thing was coughing all night though. He went and slept on the sofa so he didn't disturb me (I need to keep on top of my sleep or I get an arthritis flare up). He left at 6.30 this morning so I'll have to jump him when he gets home lol


----------



## filipenko32

ickle - cough meds then:sex: !! Yes she is so pretty and I quite like the co pilot now but didnt at first!

check this out look how mighty the egg is compared to the li'l pathetic :spermy: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fO4UWj01Gx8&feature=related


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I tested at 11 and nothing! I am thinking that the latest batch of opks I got don't work as well (babymad ic's) as I seem to get more of a line with the other ones I was using. I got ovary twinges this morning so all the signs are there, I am just getting bugger all on the sticks. 
Ickle, hope DH soon recovers and is ready for action!


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg maybe you could just go off a temp change then? mine are off home & health online shop which debzie recommended ages ago. i think i am early to be getting such dark lines so i'm wondering if my cycle's changed :shrug:


----------



## debzie

Evening ladies just a quick.update. had a teally good evening with oh last night and the witch made an appearance during the night ....stelph mode. So i am trying to get the hang of this moon cup and so far not doing too bad. She is not being kind to me again though have had to resort to pain killers which I hate doing but owwwwch. Really heavy too. Oh wellnew cycle and this is my last af for 9 months af will be due arpund xmas day so hetes to my bestest Xmas present ever.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Debzie, I hope you get your christmas bfp!!! x


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg just thought, I leave mine a good half hour before looking at the opk, do you?


----------



## pinksmarties

Bloody internet, not getting on here apart from bad mobile signal is really beginning to bothr me. I find I am getting emotional at the littlest of things or frustrations.

Debzie hope the witch quietens down fast and I am glad you had a lovely evening with your oh last night.

Hope everyone okay.


----------



## filipenko32

Don't worry pink, i'm like that for most of the week!! I would go insane if I didn't have the internet. Hang in there!


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry the witch isn't being kind Debzie. You're back in the game again now though :)

AFM - My hip's been killing me today. Currently sitting with a hot water bottle on it to try and ease it so I'm able for :sex: later. I don't want to miss an opportunity!


----------



## filipenko32

what did you do to your hip ickle?


----------



## ickle pand

It's been sore since the car accident. I keep getting numbness in my bum cheek. I think I'll have to go back to the doctors and get it checked out.


----------



## filipenko32

ohh you poor thing, sounds painful like you might have jolted it or something, yeah I would get it checked out so it doesnt get worse :hugs: 
And otherwise it could interfere with :sex:!!!!


----------



## debzie

oh so sorry your still in pain ickle sounds like a trapped nerve or sciatica I would get it checked out. I also have a question for you. I get tonnes of ewcm each cycle but it is really thick and was thinking of trying cough syrup to help thin it but which one is best I have head of robitissin, but was just wondering how you take it.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Debzie :wave:


----------



## debzie

Hi filip oh is. watching james bond so I'm lurking on here how are you?


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks :) It's ok I'll just make DH do all the work lol!

I'm not sure how you take robutissen Debzie, there's two of them though and you have to make sure you get one that doesn't have a certain ingredient in it. I'm sure if you google it you'll get something :)


----------



## filipenko32

debzie, I watched Pan Am last night when OH wanted to watch Match of the Day but I had to be a :brat: :hissy: to get away with this and then after that I demanded :sex: because I'm in my fertile window. What a :brat: I am !!


----------



## filipenko32

but of course I said it was DH's reward for letting me watch Pan Am! :smug:


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone, well I got my positive opk this morning 2/3 days earlier than expected! This may throw the St Mary's appt right out of the window - I'll be 8/9 dpo - do you think they would see a sac on a scan then? Probably not? Hubby's gone playing football this morning so I'm going to demand :sex: when he gets back!! And this evening too and it's twice hourly opk and temp watch from now on! How's everyone else? Ickle wasn't Pan Am great!!! I liked that Yogoslavian man in it last night did you? Good job i'm not mid cycle and ovulating or else I would want to.................


----------



## Emum

No I am almost positive they wouldnt see a sac at 8/9dpo. The beanie might not even have implanted by then. It doesn't usually reach blastocyst until 7dpo if I recall correctly. The earliest scan I ever had was at 5 + 3 and I think there was the beginning of a sac then but nothing else visible. You should definitely be fine at 3+1 or 2 :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! Fil that's great news about the opk- not sure how you will go on at St Marys, but still! According to FF I am still on a red light if I go with the creamy cm, but I shall see what today brings. I have the hangover from HELL. I had a visit yesterday from an old friend of mine, I lived in Cambridgeshire for most of my 20's and used to share a house with this girl. She is married with 4 young children now and they all came up for the day yesterday and me and her hit the red wine. They set off home about ten with very sleepy children and I foolishly opened another bottle so I feel very weary this morning. I didn't temp till about half 9 and even though I had not got up I had been awake a while. I plotted it anyway but it hasn't shown up for some reason, and it was 36.71 which seems quite high? I still haven't had a positive opk so I am a bit confused. Anyway no bd last night or this morning so will have to do it tonight.


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - hope the witch has backed off a little and you are not too sore. I have started taking Robutussin. You have to get the one with no added extras, just guaifenesin. 

Found this on one of the few website I could access. - Many cough and cold medicines contain antihistamines that also work systemically in your body but have the reverse effect. They dry up mucus and diminish wet cervical fluid. Other active ingredients to avoid include dextromethorphan (a cough suppressant) and alcohol, so check labels carefully.

If you're taking the liquid form of guaifenesin, take two teaspoons three times a day around the time of month you're expecting to ovulate. It's best to take it from the first day you notice any type of wetness in your cervical mucus through to when you get any indication of ovulation, be that an LH surge or rise in oestrogen, confirmed by an OPK, or until the day of your change in body temperature if you are charting. That may be for about a week.


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all. Sorry for being a bit awol but we are having really trouble with the the internet. Some sites would load, other wouldn't including this one and I have been going spare!! This morning this site it is working fine but can't get onto FF - argh!! So I am on here whilst I can!!

fili- I would love to think they would see something on the scan but 8/9dpo its probably the size of a full stop!


ickle - that does sound like a trapped nerve. I know you are already on anti-inflams but I hope the dr can maybe help you. Maybe some physio might be needed.

Mrsmig - how are you? Have you had a good weekend so far?

Emum - how was your 'weekend away'?:winkwink:

Faye - sometimes taking a step back for a while can really help. Once everything has settled down and tour cycle get into a more normal routine it will take some of the stress of second guessing yourself. I completely understand how you feel.

MrsMM - hope you weekend was good and all your donations are firmly in place! Fx'd.

AFM - CD10/11 another high for me, so that's the last 5days. I hope my peak isn't too far off. We bd Friday night cd9 and I'll grab him again today!! I did an opk yesterday evening and the line was definitely darker so will repeat again today.


----------



## pinksmarties

so much goes on when I am typing my epics

Morning Mrsmig and Emum!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Pink! No FF- what an absolute NIGHTMARE!!! I wish I could help! Just been chart stalking and when I overlay my chart on any of yours today's temp comes up, but not when I look on my own chart! I think it must be a phone thing.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - I can now see your temp, bit of a jump up!! Hope the sore head calms down, still it is good now and then to let the hair down.

Honestly I have been going a bit mental without the internet, There are a lot of sites I can't see but at least I can get on here now.


----------



## pinksmarties

just found this info - 
Important information on timing intercourse!
It is important to time intercourse at least 12 hours before ovulation. Sperm usually reach the fallopian tube and the egg within minutes after intercourse however, sperm need about 12 hours in your uterus before they can fertilize the egg in a special process called capacitation. This is the maturation process within the female reproductive tract by which spermatozoa become capable of fertilization. That's why the best time to make love is the day before and the day of ovulation

Cold Shower for Daddy! :haha:Have hubby take a five minute cold shower 30 minutes before intercourse! The cold water will stimulate blood flow and just might improve motility! 

Have hubby drink a strong cup of coffee 30 minutes prior to intercourse! It has been said to give his spermies a boost!

I'll have to find some real coffee as I have changed all ours to decaff (not that he knows about this!!) as I found out he was drinking about 8 -9 cups per day. I can't alter what he has at work but at least at home I can. And that's not including the coke he drinks.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah, I'm not sure if I should disregard the temp really as it was taken about 4 hours later than I usually temp and I had been awake so long. Today I need to drink an ocean of tea but I want to stay off the liquids to do my opks! I used a "proper" one from asda yesterday but it was still really faint. I'm getting fed up I want to see a nice dark line!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for the tips pink!! 

I am hoping for a peak today but I wont find out until later on today as my monitor changes days in the afternoon because of when i set it.

mrs migg, the temp could be higher because of the :wine: or you have ovulated, it would be strange to ov without seeing a dark line though. i would say if your temp is still high tomorrow then you have ov'd. Glad you had a nice time with your friend, hope your hangover feels better, the only bit i like about a hangover is the need for food and the satisfaction if eating salt! I get like that when pregnant too!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure if I should disregard the temp really as it was taken about 4 hours later than I usually temp and I had been awake so long. Today I need to drink an ocean of tea but I want to stay off the liquids to do my opks! I used a "proper" one from asda yesterday but it was still really faint. I'm getting fed up I want to see a nice dark line!

I also find it difficult not to drink too much. I used to be able to drink very little but over the last year or so have tried to increase my fluid in take and now it is just habit.

Fili - you must be permanently dehydrated lol!! How do you do it?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'll see how I go temp wise tomorrow then. Because of my cycle length I wouldn't be suprised if I have Ov but strange about the lines. And the salt thing, when I was pregnant with dd I craved salt massively!! I don't have any good hangover food in the house today though and I am definitely not fit to drive!


----------



## pinksmarties

I know it is not recommend but have you adjusted the temp to see what it might have been at your usual time?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No how do you do that?


----------



## filipenko32

:munch: sending you some online mrs migg!! my temp is usually lower as the day goes on but i suppose it depends what you've been doing when you take your temp

Yeah pink permanently thirsty and squirming!! :haha: in all honesty that was fmu and i'm not going to deprive myself of drink or toilet trips today and will see if it's still dark. my temp is still low. think if it goes up to the 60's i will have ov'd. 

debzie - hope you're not in too much pain :hugs: 

mrs migg - it's strange about the salt isn't it? i do feel permanently hungover when i'm pregnant tho, i also can't drive anywhere or be a passenger cos i get too sick and that motion sickness is the worst feeling. don't get too car sick normally tho. 

pink - hope the net starts working for you soon i would be :hissy: :brat: 

ickle - have you got a peak yet?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

With my successful pregnancy the only time I felt sick was in the car, particularly OH's car. Dd gets travel sick in that car as well! With my other two pregnancys I felt sick most of the time but worst of all in the car. With the first loss it was horrible because it lasted about 3 weeks after the mc.


----------



## filipenko32

I found this on FF:- (so why do they give you the option to adjust then??!)

When I wake up at a different time, should I adjust my temperature?
We are often asked whether temperatures should be "adjusted" when not taken exactly at the same time. Some simple formulas are sometimes applied to adjust for differences in waking time. We are often asked whether this is accurate or not and if it is worth correcting the chart. 

We recommend against adjusting temperatures as in general the resulting temperature, though it may be more pleasing, is not more accurate. The reasoning behind our recommendation is based on the fact that the Basal Body Temperature variation with time is dependent on your own unique metabolism. While most women see a difference, some women do not see much dependence of the BBT with time and can live with a variation in time without masking their pattern. For many others even a 10-20 minute difference will have strong effects on their charts. Similarly, some women see an increase of their BBT with time while others may actually see a decrease. From the diversity of the charts that we have seen, it is quite clear that no simple generic formulas will be able to compensate for time differences. 

Our advice is to use an alarm clock if necessary to try to keep the time as constant as possible. If you have an occasional waking time difference, just record the time but leave the data as measured and make a note if there are unusual circumstances. In most cases our software should be able to see your ovulation pattern despite a few inaccurate data points. 

If you have inaccurate data points that are causing you to have an invalid or confusing interpretation, please ask for support to help evaluate your chart.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's a bit confusing isn't it? I'll leave it for now and maybe disregard it tomorrow. Well to test my theory that the babymad opk's don't work very well I weed in a pot, and tested with one of those and one of my other ic's. I have also left the wee to get to room temperature and will test it again to see if that makes a difference. I shall report my findings later. Is this the work of an obsessive?


----------



## filipenko32

I just got my 1st peak on the CBFM it shows a picture of an egg - love it!! And on the stick itself you can clearly see that the estrogen line is very faint meaning there's lots of it and the LH line is very dark. My persona monitor has matched the CBFM day for day pretty much and it too shows a picture of an oval shape. I'm really hoping this eggo gets me preggo and it's a healthy one. I have been talking to it. I am surprised I have ov'd early, I usually get my peak around cd 14/15. Well anything different to the last cycles is prob a good thing :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope so too Fil! Did you dtd last night? If that isn't too personal a question!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yes we did! So far our schedule has been 2 x on Friday 2 x Saturday and it will be 2 x today. My DH needs about 12 hours to replenish his 'army'!! But because of the 12 hours I am sooo sleepy by the 2nd time round that last night I had my legs in the air (over the bedhead) and went to sleep till 2am this morning like that! And during the 2nd time i'm just like 'oh hurry up i want to go to sleep' :haha: And I even make an effort with my appearance for the 2nd time round in the day just to help things along a bit so end up sleeping in some make-up too and now i think ive got a bit of an eye infection as i am careful about taking make up off before :sleep: I have been slipping vitamins, zinc and extra vit c into this protein milkshakes he drinks too to keep him going :awww: !! Oh I am sneaky!

What about you?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not since yesterday morning due to the drunkenness/hangover. Will endeavour to later! Well my theory about the babymad opks not working has been proven not true, as my experiment showed a better result with the babymad opk, and with the room temperature one, an even darker line. It was as dark as the control line, but thinner so would you say that's a positive? 
And in my professional capacity I really should waggle my finger at you for going to bed in your make up, but these are exceptional circumstances! And I can't believe you went to sleep with your legs in the air, that's hilarious!


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: I would say that if it's as dark as the control then being thinner doesn't matter. hope the alcohol helps you're bfp. i'm back on the wine tonight going off my sister's experience!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'll get busy tonight then! Stupid question number 813- if I am getting a line on my sticks does that mean that I am about to ovulate or that I have ovulated? I couldnt have missed it again could I?


----------



## MichelleLC

Hi all,

I am new to this site but thought I would post here. I had a mc starting on 2 November, 3 Nov had scan and saw baby's heartbeat but 4 Nov everything gone. I only bled for a few days and DH and I have been BD every day since then. I felt pain in my right ovaries on 14 and 15 Nov and a scan a hospital on 18 Nov showed enlarged ovaries on the right side so I am presuming I did ov. I had spotting on 21 and 22 Nov literally 1 drop each day and nothing since however for the last 3 days I have been feeling really nauseaus and am wondering if I have conceived and caught that darn egg :winkwink:

I dont know when to test or if day 1 of mc bleeding counts as day 1 of my cycle, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Michelle, welcome and sorry to hear of your loss. As far as I know the first day of your miscarriage does count as cycle day 1. Good luck.


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> Emum - how was your 'weekend away'?:winkwink:

Its next week I plan to do it. I'm only CD4 today, so a bit early to catch the egg :)



Mrs Miggins said:


> I'll get busy tonight then! Stupid question number 813- if I am getting a line on my sticks does that mean that I am about to ovulate or that I have ovulated? I couldnt have missed it again could I?

A positive OPK means you will ovulate in the next 12-36 hours. So if your test line is darker than your control, you haven't ovulated yet. You might though get a few days before and after ovulation where you get two lines but the test line is lighter than the control. These are negative.


----------



## MichelleLC

thank you Mrs Miggins, that at least gives me an idea of when to start testing to see if we managed to make another miracle.

I decided to try right away as I don't really have time on my side at 42. I know they tell you to wait for a couple of cycles but I know I am ready to give it a go again.


----------



## Emum

Hi Michelle. I feel the same way. I was 42 when I had my last loss, and turned 43 last month. I am currently working on the basis if I was able to conceive in August, that I am still able to conceive now, but I do feel the pressure of time.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'll get busy tonight then! Stupid question number 813- if I am getting a line on my sticks does that mean that I am about to ovulate or that I have ovulated? I couldnt have missed it again could I?

I'm not sure if this is stupid answer 813 as the other girls are much more clued up than me and introduced me to all this but as I understand it the test line must be as dark or darker than the control line. It's a line that's definitely there and compares well to the control line. Faint lines or squinting and tiliting in daylight are no-no's with opk's, it must be a strong line. Once you see this strong line the egg will be released in 24-36 hours. However, it depends how long the surge has been going on for before you catch it. Eg imagine if you went to sleep after getting a faint line. Then on testing the next day at 11am the line is now strong/postive. At what point did the surge begin? Well you'd never find out so the general guideline is 24-36 hours. You may for eg only have 12 hours left after finding out about your surge. Either way it's plenty of time to get busy! Hope that's helpful x x


----------



## filipenko32

MichelleLC said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this site but thought I would post here. I had a mc starting on 2 November, 3 Nov had scan and saw baby's heartbeat but 4 Nov everything gone. I only bled for a few days and DH and I have been BD every day since then. I felt pain in my right ovaries on 14 and 15 Nov and a scan a hospital on 18 Nov showed enlarged ovaries on the right side so I am presuming I did ov. I had spotting on 21 and 22 Nov literally 1 drop each day and nothing since however for the last 3 days I have been feeling really nauseaus and am wondering if I have conceived and caught that darn egg :winkwink:
> 
> I dont know when to test or if day 1 of mc bleeding counts as day 1 of my cycle, does anyone have any ideas?

Hi Michelle, so sorry for your loss. So after the bleeding stopped for me, I got a negative pregnancy test about a week later then 5 days after that I ovulated. 14th / 15th could be ov then?? And 21/22 could be implantation spotting. Hope you caught the egg!! Do you not want to test yet? Welcome by the way :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Michelle, there are loads of successfully pregnant ladies on here who are 42. If there were no complications like ectopic, infection etc then there's absolutely no reason to not ttc right away - we all did! If you count the mc as cycle day 1 then I'm on my 2nd cycle now and in the middle of trying to catch my egg. How long have you been ttc for?


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies AF seems to have backed off this afternoon but have been sneaky and started taking tranexanamic acid again. It stops me being to heavy but does not interfere with my chances of ttc. I hate taking stuff but af hit me hard this cycle thought I was going to pass out yesterday. 

thanks pink for the info on cough medicine and also the tips on intercourse timing. Will bare all that in mind this cycle. 

filip sounds like you are well and truely going to be covered for bding this cycle. Good luck. At 9dpo the only positive sign you may see on an ultrasound is any areas of increased blood flow where implantation is occurring. With my twin pregnancy my first ultrasound found one tiny sac but near it is a separate white area where the other must have been implanting then the second scan a week later showed the two sacs.

Mrs miggings I have lines right from when af is due up until ov then they go back to stark white. With some of the opks I just get a fade in and out pattern. I found that the one step from home health uk give me a positive each cycle. they are 20miu.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah mrs migg debzie's right the 20 miu and the 40 miu from Home Health always give me a + and mine fade in get strong then fade out again too as period approaches, unless pregnant when they will start to get darker again!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Debzie, yeah I just don't want them to know if I am pregnant or else they will :ignore: me and order me out of the clinic!! Otherwise I am just going to say we haven't been trying as I just want to meet with a consultant and get their opinion. I'm already being treated so don't see the point of more tests when i've had them all already.


----------



## pinksmarties

MichelleLC, sorry that you have to join us and sorry for your loss. We have a lovely group of supportive and knowledgeable ladies. I am only a few years younger than you and I feel that pressure too. I really hope you catch that egg :hugs:

Hope everyone has had a good Sunday so far.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi, thanks for the advice ladies. I did another test at 4 and the line was darker than the 12.30 one. It would be easier to tell if it was positive if it was thicker, but it is definitely there. So I think it is game on. I am having quite strong twinges as well. I really hope I ov from my right hand side when I get my bfp as well. I could do with bding tonight and in the morning to be on the safe side but as oh gets up at 5.30 it will only give him a few hours to replenish supplies. 
Debzie, sorry to hear AF has been a bitch. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## filipenko32

why the right hand side mrs migg?


----------



## MichelleLC

Filipenko, thank you, I am desperate to test but not sure it its too early or not. I am still getting the sick feelings and have been all day, I guess I am just scared to test just now. Is it too early? would I even get a reading if I POAS? I have a clear blue digital test sitting here.


----------



## pinksmarties

MichelleLC said:


> Filipenko, thank you, I am desperate to test but not sure it its too early or not. I am still getting the sick feelings and have been all day, I guess I am just scared to test just now. Is it too early? would I even get a reading if I POAS? I have a clear blue digital test sitting here.

Michelle, you might be asking the wrong person here (or maybe the right one!) :winkwink:

Do you have any ic hpt's? I wouldn't want to waste your CB digital just in case it is too early.


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: I don't know whatever you could mean Pink. And besides i'm sure i'm now group :test: leader! Michelle I have a bit of a reputation for testing all the time with any tests I can get my hands on but it's not my fault, the girls on here made me this way. 

Well I would say that you need to take a test if not for your own peace of mind and so you know where you're up to. It could still be early so I would recommend First Response Early Result tests. You can get them from Superdrug or Boots and they come in a pink box. These are good because a line is a line. If you can see a line even if you have to squint and tilt it in the daylight then it's a positive. But pink's right about not wasting money on these. We all use internet cheapies called hpt strips and you can buy them online for much cheaper than preg tests. I have experienced a few evap lines with them but I now know how dark the line should be for it to be positive, for example I know it should be pink and not just look like a greasemark even if it is very faint. I hope that's helpful! I think I got 45 strips for 5 quid or something - they're very cheap, sensitive and reliable! (a bit like how my DH would describe me on a good day!)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> why the right hand side mrs migg?

Well it's a bit silly but when I was 11 weeks preg with dd I had some twinges in my right hand side ovary and I was concerned about them. They scanned me, and obviously everything was fine but the sonographer told me that was the side I had ovulated from. So it's my lucky ovary! Because I have a wonky cycle I wonder if the ones I release from my left side aren't so good and those are the ones I lose. I could, of course, be spouting utter bumtwaddle. :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

oh i see! no that makes sense to me as i just want every sign and symptom to be different to all my other pregnancies. Also I got twinges in both my ovaries at the moment - here's hoping! :yipee:


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig I don't think thats silly. I remember thinking, before I got pg, that I always had pains on my right side (more than my left anyway) and wondered if I only ov'd from that side. That is the side with my cyst and where I ov'd from for my pg. So for me I kind of hope it is that side as I know eggies do actually come from there.

fili - one from each side -woo hoo - maybe double the chance with double the outcome!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Me too!!! Oh and I see Lily Allen now has her forever baby, I'm really happy for her. What she went through was horrendous poor girl.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So, right ovary babies for us and double bubble for Fil? That'll do nicely!!


----------



## ickle pand

Wow lots to catch up on. Hopefully I don't miss anyone out.

Filli - I recorded Pan Am and watched one episode with DH. He then said that it's a programme to watch when he's out, so he doesn't get it either lol! The Yugoslavian man was Dr Luca from ER - he's yum! Ooo excited you've got your first peak. You should ov tomorrow then :)

Pink - yeah I think it is a trapped nerve. I'm going to call the docs in the morning and get an appointment. Hope you get your peak soon! That's interesting about the cold shower - I might have to time things so that I jump DH after lifeboat training cos he's always freezing after that. 

Michelle - Welcome. So sorry for your loss. These ladies are a great support though. Hope we can help you through this too.

Mrs Miggins - I'm hoping to ov from the left side, because my right ovary was basically sitting in a cup of endometriosis for god knows how long before I got it operated on and I can't help but think that it must be damaged by it. 

AFM - Still getting highs. DH and I had a bit of a row this morning and then had make up :sex: so SMEP isn't going to plan lol! He's been coughing all evening and is now away to sleep on the sofa so that he doesn't disturb me. He's such a sweetheart :)

We had a nice day after the row - bought a few christmas presents and then had lunch with friends and then saw Breaking Dawn. I know Taylor Lautner is only a teenager but yum!

I think I must be close to oving - I fancy everyone just now lol! I tried grapefruit juice this morning to help my CM (at least I think that's what it's for, correct me if I'm wrong) it's disgusting but needs must. I'm going to get some robutissen tomorrow as well and start on that cos my CM is pitifull still, despite the EPO.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Evening Ickle! Sounds like you have had a nice day! My cm is a bit rubbish as well but as I am so close to ov I think it's a bit of a waste of time this month. Think the antibiotics might have dried it up a bit, should have got some epo down me earlier. So it's a right ovary for me and Pink, a left ovary for you and both for Fil.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh dear. OH has man flu and has fallen asleep on the sofa. Tough. He can sleep later!:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls!

So all is good, we've got all sides and angles covered with the ovaries and we're bd-ing for Britain! Someone has to get a BFP soon! 

Ickle - grapefruit doesn't sound too good to me either but hope it works for you. And "Oh yeahhhh" to Dr Luca I fancied him then too but didn't recognise him!! I'm not allowed to watch Pan Am on a Sat anymore :-( so will have to record it and watch when DH os out. Thinks it's on iplayer too. How's your hip? 

My temps not really up - is that normal the day after a peak on the CBFM?


----------



## filipenko32

oh no I tell a lie, my temp has gone up by 2 tenths from where i think my cover line will be, so that's the highest ever this month! :yipee: does that sound right given i only got my peak yesterday?


----------



## filipenko32

emum - I was just stalking your chart to compare with mine and saw you never got a peak last time, or it doesnt say so on your chart, how come?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Fil! I am sorry I don't know... I'm confused too because my temp was even higher this morning. So for the last two days it has shot up so does that indicate that I probably ov'd on Saturday? My cm hasn't given me a lot to go on this month. And I have just been sick.....


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - I notice all but one of your temps is an open circle. What's the reason for them? I get the feeling I've asked you before but my brain's not in gear yet. 

Mrs Miggins - Sorry you're not feeling well. There's so many bugs doing the rounds just now. I hope you're feeling better soon.

AFM - I'm really tired today. DH came back to bed in the middle of the night and we were both tossing and turning lots. Going to have a bath and an early night tonight. I got a high this morning, my temps for the last few days have all been low, but I'm putting that down to disturbed sleep with DH being ill. My hip's still sore too so time to go back to the doc. 

I'm trying to work out what to do about our SMEP schedule. It was supposed to be a no :sex: day yesterday but that didn't happen lol! So do I just carry on the schedule (ie bd today, break tomorrow, unless I get a peak) or do I have today as our day off?


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> emum - I was just stalking your chart to compare with mine and saw you never got a peak last time, or it doesnt say so on your chart, how come?

I think I messed up my CBFM by being a scrooge. The month before I stopped testing after I got my first peak, as I had been told that after that the machine stops reading the sticks and you automatically get another peak and a high, so it is a waste of sticks to keep testing. So I just reused my last stick for the remaining days. And lo and behold the next month it didnt detect a peak even though my OPKs did, so I guess it WAS actually reading the data after that first peak and logging it, and because my stick had the same high LH and low oestrogen for days and days it assumed that was my normal level and couldnt detect a peak last month :dohh:

I have completely rebooted it for this month so hopefully it should start working properly again.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo I've just noticed something interesting. I did a chart comparison with all my charts apart from the one after the mc, with an average line on it, to try and see where this cycle fits in and to try and predict ov (I'm thinking Wednesday now). Anyway the interesting bit is that my temp always spikes at 10DPO and then drops back down at 11DPO on all my charts except the one where I was pregnant. I'm guessing that's something I should be looking out for at 11DPO from now on.


----------



## filipenko32

Feeling really irritable today, is that a sign ov has happened do you think?


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Morning Fil! I am sorry I don't know... I'm confused too because my temp was even higher this morning. So for the last two days it has shot up so does that indicate that I probably ov'd on Saturday? My cm hasn't given me a lot to go on this month. And I have just been sick.....

I think the sickness is the jolt of progesterone after ov - shame it's not 10dpo or something! Temp shooting up is def ov has been and gone. I suffer from sickness due to this lately too :wacko: Not sure about my last temp either so going to do it again and take an average as I took it again and it was back to being really low... 

ickle - i've no idea! Is it because all my temps are taken at random times?


----------



## filipenko32

and suddenly I am SERIOUSLY craving pickled onions!!!!!!!!!! :shrug: I have just eaten most of a jar.


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> Ooo I've just noticed something interesting. I did a chart comparison with all my charts apart from the one after the mc, with an average line on it, to try and see where this cycle fits in and to try and predict ov (I'm thinking Wednesday now). Anyway the interesting bit is that my temp always spikes at 10DPO and then drops back down at 11DPO on all my charts except the one where I was pregnant. I'm guessing that's something I should be looking out for at 11DPO from now on.

That's interesting ickle! So would that be the implantation then and it should be the same spikey temp if you're pregnant?


----------



## ickle pand

filipenko32 said:


> ickle - i've no idea! Is it because all my temps are taken at random times?

Yeah that'll be it. FF gives you half an hour each way from your normal time before it gives you an open circle. FF tells you not to correct but it does have a temp corrector, which is a bit confusing. It's up to you if you use it or not though. I usually do correct temps, but I've never had that many before. 



filipenko32 said:


> That's interesting ickle! So would that be the implantation then and it should be the same spikey temp if you're pregnant?

I don't think it's implantation, because I tested +ve at 10DPO, so it would've happened earlier. I missed taking my temp for 3 days in a row in the 2WW that cycle so don't know if I got a dip or not. I think that my body must just suss out at that point whether I'm pregnant or not lol! At least my LP is very regular, since my FP is all over the place lol!


----------



## MichelleLC

Good morning ladies, thank you for the replies. 

I ordered some tests online this morning so waiting for them but went to Semichem and they had some cheap ones for a pound like the ones online so I got a couple and will test later. The urge to test is huge, but I don't want to be disappointed. Even DH is urging me to test this morning lol.

I had a bad night last night at about midnight, nausea was that bad I really thought I was going to be sick and have had the nausea pretty much on and off this morning. I don't think it is AF as I never have felt sick with it before.


----------



## filipenko32

good luck michelle! Let us know the result!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,

Lots going on.

Michelle - let us know the results, fingers crossed! It looks like you had everyday covered bding. I'd be knackered!!

Ickle - that 11dpo drop is interesting. I agree with you that the progesterone is dropping by that point as it 'knows'. Lets hope the the next 12dpo stays high!! Not sure about the smep. I'd have today off then resume again tomorrow but if you think the extra bding isn't too tiring then I'd go for it.

Mrsmig - that look like a proper temp rise now rather than a one off so you my have ov'd. Would that be early for you? Is this your 'short' month?

emum - sorry for the confusion re your weekend away. Something for you to look forward to next weekend. I was wondering the same about the CBFM. It is very tempting to use the sticks after but I am going to use all it asks for this month. I know it doesn't seem a lot of money in the grand scheme of things but they are pricey compared to the ic opk, but it'll be worth it.

fili - I think it'll need another rise to be sure. How are you feeling about wednesday?

Any news from MrsMM? She hasn't been on for a while. Hoping the donations are going well.

Hope I haven't missed anyone.

AFM - another high on CBFM, so thats 5 so far CD10/11. We bd last night, the first proper time of actually bding for a reason not just fun, if you know what I mean. It did seem a bit strange having to ask him to do the job but I suppose it'll get easier.


----------



## pinksmarties

forgot to add I do adjust my temps and they are similar to what they would have been at the correct time (when I have checked them again).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Michelle, good luck, I hope this is your month.
Pink, I was wondering about Mrs Mm too, hope she is ok. 
Ickle, hope that hip is feeling a bit better, agree with Pink about the smep. 
Fil, I think FF likes you to do your temps at the same time but as you are using your cbfm as well you know what's going on anyway. I don't think I'm going to adjust my temps. 
Afm, I think I must have ov yesterday. The lines on the sticks are much paler today and I have a definite rise in temp. Pink, I think it might be my short cycle, hard to say for certain as last months AF was the first post Eric but she did come 28 days after the first day I started bleeding. So i suppose I am now in the 2ww! We bd Saturday morning and last night so I hope that was enough.


----------



## Emum

OK, too late to back out now! I have booked the hotel, and a babysitter from 2pm until 10pm. I have also booked a "couples massage" in the hotel spa at 4pm. Its a very nice hotel with a lovely spa so I don't think that will be anything seedy :flasher::haha:

Hubby has been told we have a pre-Christmas surprise and that if he cross books himself or thinks he needs to go into the office, there will be hell to pay!

Hotel is only 30 minutes away, so plan is to arrive around 2.30, settle in, ahem, massage from 4 - 5.30, then maybe some champagne and nibbles in the room afterwards. I'll bring the champers with me from home. The room has a TV and DVD player so maybe a nice romantic movie, and some more "settling in", before leaving around 9.30 ish to be home for babysitter.

Anyone have any ideas for a suitable movie. Not porn obviously, but something suitably atmospheric, or any other ideas to make a nice evening out of it?

ETA - ooh, and FF is predicting that Sunday will be ov day anyway!


----------



## ickle pand

My film suggestions - Knocked Up, Maybe Baby lol! 

My favourite romantic film is Love Actually (it was one of the only dvd's that DH and I both had when we moved in together) it's very seasonal as well since it's all about christmas.

Make sure you have plenty of food or get room service - you'll be starving after all that "settling in" ;)

Sounds like you've got a lovely afternoon/evening planned :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Some of my favourite romantic films are Frankie and Johnnie, A Life Less Ordinary, Moulin Rouge (I did have a bit of a thing for Ewan McGregor back in the day) or good old Notting Hill. Sounds like you have planned it all to the finest detail Emum, hope it all ends in the best possible result for you!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sound absolutley wonderful emum, you'll have a lovely day just settling in!!

The other ladies suggestions are good, not too girly but romantic enough I think. I get all swooney with Pride and Predjudice and Jane Eyre but I can't see yours (or mine) oh liking those.

Just done opk, line definately getting darker so maybe tomorrow. I wonder if they can tell on Wednesday which ovary I ov'd from?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oooooh Pink, I LOVE Pride and Prejudice! Not seen the film but have the BBC version with the swoonsome Colin Firth on an old double VHS video! 
I bet they will be able to tell Pink, like I said I was told at 11 weeks pregnant that I had ov'd from my right hand side.


----------



## ickle pand

Omg - I've just seen a great deal on ebay for CB digi tests. 2 for £4.95, 4 for £9 or 10 for £20. They're loose because the box was water damaged, so I've posted a question asking if they come with the instruction leaflet or not. Very tempted to buy 10 though.


----------



## fayewest

Hello lovely ladies, hope you are all ok and had a lovely weekend. I have been a bit weepy again and need to get to my AF so I can start again. Love to you all, lets get these Christmas babies ;0) xxx


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> Omg - I've just seen a great deal on ebay for CB digi tests. 2 for £4.95, 4 for £9 or 10 for £20. They're loose because the box was water damaged, so I've posted a question asking if they come with the instruction leaflet or not. Very tempted to buy 10 though.

Those look a great price. Even if only half of them work properly, you'd still have saved a fortune. I have put them on my watch list but not bought because I have 4 digis and 10 Early Pregnancy Tests in my cupboard already, and I AM going to get my BFP this month, so won't be able to use them :wacko:


----------



## Emum

fayewest said:


> Hello lovely ladies, hope you are all ok and had a lovely weekend. I have been a bit weepy again and need to get to my AF so I can start again. Love to you all, lets get these Christmas babies ;0) xxx

Hugs Faye. Its still really early days for you. Take as much time as you need to grieve, and we are all here when you need a listening ear.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

fayewest said:


> Hello lovely ladies, hope you are all ok and had a lovely weekend. I have been a bit weepy again and need to get to my AF so I can start again. Love to you all, lets get these Christmas babies ;0) xxx

Good to see you Faye. Like Emum said, the grief and the tears do take a while to work their way out. We are here for you.


----------



## Emum

Oh, glad you are on Mrs Miggins. You are the beauty expert aren't you?

Following on from your post last week about your training, I was TMI considering surprising OH with having this done too. But I have never done anything other than a tidy up with a trimmer, so would have no idea what to ask for, or what the salon etiquette is for this kind of thing, or how long afterwards it hurts for! Any advice or tips for a complete newbie to this aspect of female grooming?


----------



## ickle pand

Faye - Sorry to hear you've had a rough weekend. It's totally normal this early into the greiving process and it will get easier. 

I had a wee cry this weekend too for the first time in a while, but I think I needed it. As much as I love Christmas and all the build up, it's a reminder that I should be nearly 8 months gone by now. 

Emum - I know they seem almost too good to be true, so I'm waiting to see if they'll send the instruction leaflet with them before I decide whether to buy them or not. Love the PMA :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum said:


> Oh, glad you are on Mrs Miggins. You are the beauty expert aren't you?
> 
> Following on from your post last week about your training, I was TMI considering surprising OH with having this done too. But I have never done anything other than a tidy up with a trimmer, so would have no idea what to ask for, or what the salon etiquette is for this kind of thing, or how long afterwards it hurts for! Any advice or tips for a complete newbie to this aspect of female grooming?

No problem Emum! My word you are pulling out all the stops! :happydance:
If you have never had any kind of waxing done before, rather than going straight in with a Brazilian I would maybe book an ordinary bikini wax. The therapist will be able to take quite a bit off so you are nice and tidy. It doesn't hurt much afterwards, guidelines are to avoid using any scented products on that area for 24 hours, no swimming and warm bath or shower, not too hot. What I would do, when booking it is ask for an "extended bikini line" and then they know to do a bit more than a usual wax rather than plumping a more extreme Brazilian or Hollywood....unless you are feeling really brave! Pain wise, it depends on how strong your hair is (and also the colour) but it is a sting and then all over with. Hope this helps!!


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - your OH is so lucky and will be in for a treat!! Sometimes they might take a little bit more off the top and I found that the most painful.

Faye - sorry to hear you had such a weepy weekend. Although I m not crying as often as I was I still have my moments and only realised a few days ago (due to missing internet) that I am very easliy upset by the littlest of things, slow drivers, no chocolate, etc little things that wouldn't ordinarily bother me. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I get Hollywood waxes and I wouldn't recommend getting one too close to your evening. I was told to wait 24 hours before :sex: One time I didn't wait and thought I was ok after about 6 hours but I was so wrong, I ended up having to sit with a cold flannel on it. That's much more intimate than an ordinary bikini wax though.


----------



## pinksmarties

We are not painting a happy picture of waxes. I'd agree with ickle, if possible get it done a couple of days before.


----------



## filipenko32

OMG I was away from this thread for most of the day (for once) and look what I have missed! Romantic and passionate SPA days away with Colin Firth and Ewan Mcgregor (or did I get that all mixed up?) brazilian waxes, champagne and Jane Eyre running over the moors with Rochester....................................................swoon...... but more importantly: Did I read correctly that the *holy grail of testing treasure *- *CB Digi testing sticks *- are available? 10 for £20!!!!!!!!!!!!! :saywhat: Ickle I will do the decent thing and wait *patiently* until you've bought some, let me know then I will go hunting for the scraps! 

Emum :bfp: or not (hopefully not not) that sounds wonderful!! :hugs: 
My favourite romantic film is Say Anything with John Cusack in....swoon again. So cheesy and soooooooo good but maybe not suitable for DH Emum? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFV7FnbhBRY Would your DH watch a romance? 

Sounds like you're well on your way to getting a positive OPK Pink :dust: 
Faye, we're all here for you and we all feel like that more often than not with all these frustrations :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Mrs migg - i think you have def ov'd :dust: 

You can tell we're all on the way to ov-ing with all our talk of romance, handsome men and bd-ing :rofl: 

Mrsmm - hope the donations have all gone to plan! :dust: 

Louby - how you doing? 

Michelle - :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Fil! Emum, I had to cut my reply short as my friend came round while I was answering you, I was going to go on to say what Ickle said, give it a couple of days to settle down. And pink, I find the top bit agony as well. I like a Hollywood too and can cope with all the inside bits being waxed no problem but the top bit stings! Take a paracetamol before you go Emum. 
I think I have ov'd too... So I suppose I don't have to bother bding tonight. OH will be relieved!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah, and one more thing, in case you are confused about what is what. 

Bikini wax- a bit off round the sides and top (some people have more than others)

Brazilian wax - mostly all off leaving a landing strip. 

Hollywood- all gone. 

Check with the salon that they have the same descriptions though. Good luck.


----------



## pinksmarties

Definitely not as good a deal as emum found but amazon have got them more than half price

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...I1F6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1322505671&sr=8-1


----------



## Emum

Thanks Mrs Miggins and Pinksmarties too. What is the protocol for this kind of thing? Do you wear underwear and pull it back for them to get access, or is it all off in a gynae exam kind of way! Don't want to give the therapist a shock by getting it wrong!

I am not a complete waxing virgin as I do get my legs and eyebrows done, just never this area. But I think you are right that I should start timid and work up, if I can ever bear getting it done again. I think I can get someone to have the kids for an hour for me tomorrow evening, so that should give things plenty of time to calm down before the weekend, and OH a chance to get used to it. Just need to check if my normal salon can give me an appointment. I went to a different place today to have my legs done as my normal place is closed on Mondays and was seriously unimpressed. The wax didn't feel very hot, and she seemed to miss loads of hairs which she then claimed were ingrowing, even though my normal waxer always leaves me completely smooth afterwards. I also looked like I had a bad case of chicken pox afterwards! I know there is usually some irritation, but this was extreme probably because the wax wasnt hot enough. No way would I let that waxer near my bikini line is for sure!


----------



## filipenko32

Right I have lowered my last temp by taking an average of 10 readings just now. I got in the 36.45 range so it's not gone up yet. Perhaps tomorrow. Does it go up after your second peak do you think? I know I'm not doing it reliably but it's good enough for me :dohh:


----------



## Emum

That's a bonkers chart fili. Why is it so weird, and in what way are you not doing it reliably? Are you temping first thing and around the same time every day. They seem to be the golden rules


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - you keep your knickers on and then they probably ask you to pull them slightly to one side. They may or may not tuck tissue around them. I usually have to then help by pulling my skin taut for them to wax. the top bit is worse, having to hoik my flabby stomach up is not great for the ego!! 

I'm sure MrsMig will give you a better answer.


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - I know its not ideal to adjust but have you looked at what your chart might be like if you did adjust your temps? I do adjust if I am early by more than 1 hour.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink is right, wear pants (old ones) and the therapist will just pull them aside for you. And she will ask you to stretch your skin like pink says. The better the stretch the less it hurts. If you get the underneath done you may be asked to pull your knee up to your chin as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil your chart looks like stalactites! However I overlayed mine on it and it is actually very similar.


----------



## filipenko32

Fil your chart looks like stalactites! However I overlayed mine on it and it is actually very similar. 

That's a bonkers chart fili. Why is it so weird, and in what way are you not doing it reliably? Are you temping first thing and around the same time every day. They seem to be the golden rules 

:rofl: weeeelllllllll kind of! Sometimes I forget and it's around 11am or even getting on for the afternoon, but mostly it's as soon as I get up around 8am :dohh: Today I took averages at about 6pm. :dohh: maybe I should try harder next month??


----------



## MrsMM24

Hoping everyone that celebrated Thanksgiving enjoyed themselves!

I have been MIA, just busy cooking, cleaning, TTC, etc... I am back. 

:wave: to the newcomers!! Hope you get that BFP soon!

:hugs: to those AF flew in on!

CONGRATS on any missed BFPs!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 6DPO (FF changed 1 day today), I had a doc appt today. Not much info, no bloodwork because I am TTC and only 6DPO and I could possibly be implanting, but made an appt for 3 weeks from now as my cycles have been crazy since July MC. So we shall see. I am not going to temp past 8DPO so 2 days is it (temp declining now) and I don't know if I am going to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) Last night I had to sleep with the fan as I was sooo hot! And on Friday, I slept for like 17 hours, Saturday I slept for about 12hours. I am having some weird cramping today so my nerves are bad. As well, last night, by brother, announced that they are pregnant, again, my nephew turns 1 tomorrow. I of course was and am happy but was soooo like man, when am I going to be blessed again.... However LIKEAUSTRALIA got her BFP so I am so very happy and concetrating on that. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - I bought my lot so help yourself. I couldn't resist the bargain so have ordered 20. I've already got 40 odd IC's so I think I'm well stocked up for the next few cycles :)


----------



## filipenko32

You know what ickle? You won't need all those!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Well if I do get my BFP (big if) then I'll happily donate them to someone else lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle I have accidentally "thanked" you for that post and can't unthank. Just so you don't think I have lost the plot.


----------



## pinksmarties

Quick question.

Will I get 2 peaks on my CBFM this month (assuming that I ov of course). 1 peak to show I will ov and then 2nd peak the day of ov? Is that right?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi MrsMM - glad you have a nice thanksgiving. Fx'd this is your month.


----------



## filipenko32

pink I got 2 peaks, one yesterday and one today - I had to dash to Boots and pay over the odds for more sticks as I ran out and wanted to see whether i'd get another peak. I could have sworn i had more!


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - you get one peak then automatically a 2nd which is your ov day I think, then another high (just do you get your o+1 in) the low until you either use up 10 or 20 sticks, depending on the length of your cycle. 

Fili - tried to tell you not to use them so you'd have enough either for 1 or 2 full cycles lol! 

Afm - another high this morning, but got a better nights sleep so my temp looks better. I'd really love to ov on Thursday because if I did get my BFP I'd be due on 15th anniversary of my granny dying and I'd feel like she was watching over us.


----------



## pinksmarties

I have my peak today - yay!! :happydance: Definite dark second line on the sticks. OH already away to work so will have to grab him tonight. Initially I was a bit worried as my temps seemed high when I took them but when I added them to FF its only 0.05 above one of my highest points.

I seem to be panicking a bit that we have not bd'd enough, silly I know but I keep thinking it should be twice a day (which I doubt we'd ever manage to do). I was okay till I saw the peak. Maybe we should have bd'd last night. I just want this so much that I would feel we had messed up if AF arrived. I must try to relax a bit more.:coffee:


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning ickle - how is the hip/leg? Did you get to the drs?

Hello everyone, I'll be able to write more this afternoon at work. Have great day to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ugh, Pink, I know exactly what you mean. I also panic we haven't done it enough. I just haven't the energy to do it twice a day. According to FF I ov'd on Saturday and we did it on Saturday morning, so my chances are good, but I still wish we had also done it Friday night, Saturday night and Sunday morning just in case, because if AF turns up I shall be really annoyed at myself as well. I am also getting a bit obsessed with temping and keep waking myself up looking at the clock to see if it is time. I was waking up every hour last night so I'm exhausted today. I do think we should try to relax a bit more you are right.


----------



## filipenko32

I hope you do get your bfp Ickle :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

That's fantastic Pink!! Don't worry about not bd-ing enough, last time I got pregnant we only did once a day, I am just trying x2 this month. We're all pretty much in synch!


----------



## filipenko32

You know on Fertility Friend,do you have to pay for it to work properly (put those red cross lines in?)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

They appear 3 dpo Fil, mine cropped up this morning!


----------



## filipenko32

I just added a fictional temp for tomorrow and got my lines! Temp is def up this morning it's in the 60's but i need those lines for dpo so i have a general idea of when to start my meds. Can I keep using it for free? I only want the basic features.


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili I think you get so many day free then you might have to pay for the cross hairs. I did what ivkle mentioned. I liked it on Facebook and bit discount so it was about £15 for the year.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I think that stress stops you from getting pregnant so my doctor says. Mrsmigg I'm sure you've got it covered, the last time we bd'd x 2 i didn't get pregnant so i don't know why i'm doing it again! :wacko: trying too hard methinks and that's not good either like you say. 



Mrs Miggins said:


> Ugh, Pink, I know exactly what you mean. I also panic we haven't done it enough. I just haven't the energy to do it twice a day. According to FF I ov'd on Saturday and we did it on Saturday morning, so my chances are good, but I still wish we had also done it Friday night, Saturday night and Sunday morning just in case, because if AF turns up I shall be really annoyed at myself as well. I am also getting a bit obsessed with temping and keep waking myself up looking at the clock to see if it is time. I was waking up every hour last night so I'm exhausted today. I do think we should try to relax a bit more you are right.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Fil, well now I am past the point of being able to alter it I can chill out a bit now. You get 3 months of the full FF free then you have to pay. I liked the Facebook thing too but I think I'll wait for my 3 free months then sign up for the full thing.


----------



## ickle pand

Goodness me - I drive to work and there's heaps of new posts!

Pink - you don't want to BD too often, remember your DH has to have time to produce more swimmers and they need time to mature so once a day is plenty. From what I've read, you ov on the second peak day so you've got time to get in a BD today and tomorrow to make sure you're covered.

I haven't made an appointment yet - I need to sort out getting my car back and getting the hire car picked up and I've got an appointment with the dietitian on Friday already. It's a good job I've got a laid back boss! It wasn't too bad yesterday but it's playing up again today.

Fili - You can keep using FF for free for as long as you want. It'll still give you your crosshairs every month - that's not a VIP feature, it's just the extras like the intercourse timing analyser, the fertility analyser, and the pregnancy monitor that are extra. I like having them so I paid for a year membership :)


----------



## ickle pand

Ok I did a bit of searching. Apparently some women do ov on the first day of the peak. For me it's always the second though.

Is being in a horrendous mood a sign of imminent ovulation, or is it just that I'm tired and sick of having to chase up my insurance company? Lol!


----------



## Emum

Fili, it is completely normal for your body temperature to fluctuate throughout the day, and I don't think you can use daytime temperatures to tell anything about fertility!

You need to be taking your basal temperature, which is your temperature immediately you wake up before you do anything at all. Definitely no speaking, eating, getting up, going to loo, etc, and then you compare them day by day. Even doing this you will see some fluctuation if you aren't taking them at roughly the same time each day, after 3 hours unbroken sleep. eg this morning I woke about 4am and temped and it was 36.10, I went back to sleep and temped again when I woke up at 7.15 and it was 36.45. Its now 10.40 and just for you I've checked it again, after being up for 3 hours, done the school run, had breakfast a couple of hours ago and it 36.31!

Can you not leave your thermometer on the bedside table and just check it as soon as you open your eyes in the morning? Mine only takes about 30 seconds to get a reading, and beeps gently when its cooked.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thats what I do as well Emum. I thought it would disturb OH but he has never once noticed. I leave it by my phone, temp as soon as I wake up, use the light off my phone to read it, log the temp in my phone and get back to kip again! I took it at 4.30 ish as that is when I usually wake up to temp, and it was 36.32. Then I went back to sleep and took it again at about 7 and it was 36.41. I wasn't sure which to go with but they were both over the cover line so I stuck with the first.


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> Is being in a horrendous mood a sign of imminent ovulation, or is it just that I'm tired and sick of having to chase up my insurance company? Lol!

If it is I can't believe I'm not pregnant yet, because I ovulate several times a month :haha::haha:


----------



## ickle pand

emum said:


> if it is i can't believe i'm not pregnant yet, because i ovulate several times a month :haha::haha:

lmao!


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - I second what Emum said. No wonder your temps are all over the place. Especially if you took it at 6pm lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I never got round to getting any epo this month, but have just found a big tub of it in the kitchen cupboard. Should I start taking it now, or as I have already ov'd would that be pointless?


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - you're not supposed to take EPO after ovulation as it can hinder implantation. It's mostly for helping CM anyway so it'd be too late to do any good anyway.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh bugger. I took a couple :-(


----------



## ickle pand

I think you should be ok. Just don't take anymore. What dosage are they?


----------



## filipenko32

thanks everyone, i will try to take it 1st thing in the morning before getting up from now on x


----------



## filipenko32

ickle i really want to eat that bun in your avatar! ive started the steroids now, hope i don't turn into a sphere :-(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't remember Ickle and I'm at work now. They weren't strong ones though and best before 2008 so hopefully won't work anyway :-D


----------



## ickle pand

Oh dear you shouldn't be taking things that out of date, that's nearly 4 years lol!


----------



## ickle pand

Ok this is maybe a stupid question but my work offer us free flu vaccinations every year and I usually take them, since I'm higher risk and it saves me taking time off to get it done at my GP, but I never considered if it's safe to get while TTC. I think it'd be ok because they offer it to pregnant women don't they? Or is it a different version they get?


----------



## filipenko32

Evening Primrose Old mrs migg! Don't worry they won't have affected you


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle, best check with your doctor, perhaps just ring your GP and quickly check over the phone?


----------



## MrsMM24

ICKLE, I think you should check with doc first. I also hope you OV on Thursday! :dust:

PINK, yay for your peak! :sex: :dust:

FILI, no, paying on FF is for VIP features, you can still use FF, I use it and I didn't go VIP until last month. CHs come after the temps are sustained and Higher than coverline to confirm ov.... GL :dust:

MRSMI, I agree, not taking anything past due, but you took a couple so this time it shouldn't effect. EPO is for CM, to be taken from AF-OV, not recommended for after OV because it cause mild contractions. :dust:

*AFM...*PLEASE stalk my chart.... 7DPO , the worst night of sleep. I was so hot, DW woke me because I was sweating and said I could turn fan on me. Twinges galore as well... I soooo hope this is some sign of a BFP. Tomorrow is last day of temping, I am not going to temp past 8DPO. Going to do all I can NOT to SS unless it is something like nausea and super sore bbs (none as of now.) I hope I am blessed to join my brother this month with a BFP. Well:shrug:...watching my chart closely.... :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## ickle pand

I've searched the NHS24 website Flu Zone and it only says not to have it if you have an allergy to eggs or are under 5 and it lists pregnant women, at any stage, as being at risk and therefore eligible for the flu vaccine so I think I'm fine :)

Thanks MrsMM. Good luck to you too. Are you going to wait for AF or are you planning on testing?


----------



## MrsMM24

Good Research ICKLE! I am going to test, my cycles have been way to crazy to figure out proper waiting time. Since the MC in July, I have had 3 cycles, CD41, CD32, and CD36. I OVd on CD21, 17, 18, so.... FF recommends testing on the 12th but we have a previously scheduled appt that day so I am going to test on the 11th so we can have questions together about the next move. We financially are going to have to wait for sure.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle -I was the same as you and wasn't going to get whilst I was pg (depsite the work I do - I should know better) but I did get it after the mc. I would get it whilst tcc as I don't think there is any risk so you should be ok. It might put your temps up for a few days and can take 3 weeks for the injection to become effective so the sooner the better maybe.

MrsMM - I had REALLY bad night sweats when pg (okay and a few after but ignore them) so really hoping you have caught that egg!! 

Mrsmig - It won't have hurt you but no more 4 year old EPO.


----------



## fayewest

Happy news ladies ......... we got the house, yippeeeeee! We are so so pleased to have something really positive to look forwards to, I would rather have my baby back a million times over but at least I have something good to look forwards to. I def dont think I am ovulating this cycle without the clomid, no sore boobs, no CP or CM, and temps are bonkers, I had a super dip yesterday so got excited again but like I said before trying not to think about it until next time now.

Just having a quick read now, sorry I have been away, am trying to not think about ttc until next month as I said, its hard though, I want a baby, dont we all?

Much love xxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

That's great news Faye! Just think you'll have a lovely house for when you get your next BFP :)


----------



## filipenko32

great news Faye!! :yipee: 

mrsMM - great sign that you're hot. I was hot in all my pregnancies, early on.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye that's brilliant news! 

Mrs MM, fxd!!!

Ickle, I would say its fine but understand the concern. 

Afm, no more 4 year old epo then i'll chuck them in the bin and get some new ones next cycle. And my ttc buddy at work has a bfp on her frer!!! She brought it in to show me as its quite faint, but it is a definite bfp. I'm really happy for her. AND if I don't get a bfp this month she is going to lend me her cbfm!


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab news Faye :happydance: - You'll have great time doing it up and soon to be filled with Lo


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you DON'T get the CBFM then mrs migg!


I have started the steroids today :wacko: already feeling the effects as I took them so early this morning. I just know i'm going to get the biggest headache... I really hope they work. I got quite a few high moods last time i was on them so hoping they do that! Good news is, is that if i'm not pregnant i can stop taking them and then just start again after next ov. I've started the progesterone today too. I start the injections tomorrow. Phew, I will rattle but it will be worth it! :baby: Oh and I got a massage booked for Thurs, 1 hour 15 of bliss, Emum made me want one! Def not tempted to do one of those bikini waxes tho OUCH!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hmmm... I have done 2 opks this afternoon. one from Superdrug and another ic. Can't compare the SD one as I didn't do one yesterday but the ic does seem lighter (the Sd one is also lighter than the control). I might go all out and do a digital one also when I get home. Maybe I have ov'd today?


----------



## AngelBaby1115

Hello. Can anyone tell me how long you should wait after a d&c. I had one on 11/23 and I miss my little peanut dearly but can't wait to ttc again. Any advice? 


I have 1 angel in heaven. Mommy misses you. 7 1/2 weeks 11/15/11


----------



## fayewest

Thank you thank you thank you ladies, for all your lovely messages and being such amazing support over the last few weeks xxxx


----------



## Emum

AngelBaby1115 said:


> Hello. Can anyone tell me how long you should wait after a d&c. I had one on 11/23 and I miss my little peanut dearly but can't wait to ttc again. Any advice?
> 
> 
> I have 1 angel in heaven. Mommy misses you. 7 1/2 weeks 11/15/11

Hi Angel. Sorry to see you here. If you have stopped bleeding and provided you haven't been told to wait for any other reason, you can start ttc immediately. If you wait for your first AF it is a little easier to work out where you are in your cycle and to date the pregnancy, but most of us haven't done that, though some like me have had more than one AFnow since our loss.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Angel, so sorry for your loss, what Emum says is right. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I wonder if Michelle got a bfp? Just worked out that some if us only have just over a week till testing (9dpo) :yipee: but I only have 4 days or so :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi AngelB - sorry that you have to join us, The other ladies have said what I was going to say. I think we all ttc straight after mc, for me it helped me to cope with the loss :hugs:

Fili - you are going to wait till 7dpo? Well done you!! :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome Angel, sorry for your loss. 

Does anybody know why my cross hairs have turned into broken lines rather than the solid lines I had this morning?


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Welcome Angel, sorry for your loss.
> 
> Does anybody know why my cross hairs have turned into broken lines rather than the solid lines I had this morning?

this is what is says on the FF website

A dashed crosshair means that your fertility signs are somehow in conflict. Look below the chart in the ovulation detector section for details.

Did you add anything extra like cm/cp etc?


----------



## Emum

It isn't sure that its right about your ov date because your OPK was positive after it thought you ovulated and you have only had 2 temperatures definitely above the coverline. Don't know why it changed it midway through the day though. i'd guess that your dip today might mean that today was when you ovulated and your temps will shoot up tomorrow so if you can I'd dtd tonight to be on the safe side.


----------



## pinksmarties

Its as emum says both the opk +ve and the CM (watery more fertile than creamy) looks more like your ov time now rather than just assessing it by your temps.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ok, thanks. That is confusing because this morning it said I had 3 temps over the cover line! How strange! OH will not be pleased at having to dtd again tonight as he is feeling awful but he will just have to power through!


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSMIGG, it is the temp change.... your temps are too high for OV when you got the +OPK and watery CM. BUT you have white circles which indicate that the temps are off. If you did a different time, you should use the adjuster so those circles are not white, so things are more accurate.... GL Let me know if I can help.

ANGEL, so sorry for your loss. I tried straight after, but it was natural and not a D&C, I think that you have to let your body heal, but I am not sure.


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Fili - you are going to wait till 7dpo? Well done you!! :winkwink:

I'm going to try Pink - such a waste of money really and i'll be on all my medication anyway. I'm not even going to symptom spot because as I understand it the steroids mask the symptoms and last time I had morning sickness and wasn't even pregnant so I think a lot goes on in my head :wacko:
Just thinking earlier - I would feel SO alone if it wasn't for B&B :happydance:

I just asked my exhaused hubby if he wants to :sex: tonight (already did this morning!) just for fun and you know what he said? "NO WAY!" 

I mean he could have said something a bit more romantic! :cry: :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Do you think it will be too late to use a cb digital opk at 9pm tonight? I was going to do one when I got home but forgot and went to the loo.

I have been searching bd patterns using monitors on FF, not sure if that a good idea or not. Must stop stressing. I might see if I can get a relaxing facial tomorrow after my cyst scan in the morning. Emum - look what you have started, first fili now me!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I know what you mean fili about having B&B and you guys- I was distraught when I couldn't get on the internet and get on here. Even my phone is rubbish with the web. I still have rotten internet and some sites won't load but this one does so that's all I care about at the moment.

AS for the bd-ing I am finding a bit strange to be so mechanical about it and having to ask where I never did before (although it was 1x weekly pre pg). Atm he seems okay with it and I hope that continues. I told him he can have a rest after the next couple of days!! How do you ladies find that?


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Hi AngelB - sorry that you have to join us, The other ladies have said what I was going to say. I think we all ttc straight after mc, for me it helped me to cope with the loss :hugs:
> 
> Fili - you are going to wait till 7dpo? Well done you!! :winkwink:




pinksmarties said:


> I know what you mean fili about having B&B and you guys- I was distraught when I couldn't get on the internet and get on here. Even my phone is rubbish with the web. I still have rotten internet and some sites won't load but this one does so that's all I care about at the moment.
> 
> AS for the bd-ing I am finding a bit strange to be so mechanical about it and having to ask where I never did before (although it was 1x weekly pre pg). Atm he seems okay with it and I hope that continues. I told him he can have a rest after the next couple of days!! How do you ladies find that?

When I book 'naughty appointments' :rofl: with DH, yes that's what we call them, he can manage x2 in one day the 'first' time iykwim. But then I really think he feels the pressure (and there have been times when he couldn't perform ahem) so I'm a bit sneaky, I say to him that it doesn't matter, we are just trying and what will be will be but it would help the baby making A BIT (and those last 2 words are important). This takes the pressure completely off along with me being chilled out too. But inside I am screaming "You better bloody had perform, I go to all this effort and....rant rant rant" is my internal monologue! Hope that helps pink x x


----------



## filipenko32

ooops didnt mean to double quote


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I find it weird too pink. And I don't know what I'd do without B&B either! I used to be a Facebook addict but have started using it considerably less now! 
Thanks Mrs Mm I shall have a go adjusting the temps. I am so confused, the only day I got a positive opk was Sunday, my temps rocketed Saturday and Sunday but Sunday's temp was taken 4 hours later than usual, and today I have LOADS more cm. so if anybody has a clue please let me know! In the meantime I suppose I'd better get back on it tonight.. *sigh*
And Fil, as for what your hubby said, LMAO! I will probably get the same response tonight!


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg, i am no temp expert as you've seen but i do know that if your body reverts back to creamy cm (or any cm that's not W or EW) then you have most likely ov'd aslong as you saw the fertile mucus before.


----------



## AngelBaby1115

Thank you ladies, I'm considering NTNP starting in the next couple days. Tomorrow will make a week since my d&c so hopefully I won't risk infection or anything cause I feel great we had sex 2 days after but w/protection of course lol. But I'm so ready to try again. Anyone get pregnant before 1st period after d&c or mc? Thanks & lots of baby dust!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Angel, I do think you are supposed to leave it 2 weeks after d&c to avoid infection :-(


----------



## pinksmarties

oh well, after holding it in till I was in pain CB digital opk had no smiley face. I might test again tomorrow at the proper time but I think my +opk was yesterday. Would that make sense with my peak on CBFM this morning.


----------



## filipenko32

pink I got my peak *after *my positive opk but it depends how long the surge lasts for as to how long, my surge did not last long at all after that only about another 4 hours and I know that for sure because i tested :smug:


----------



## filipenko32

AngelBaby1115 said:


> Thank you ladies, I'm considering NTNP starting in the next couple days. Tomorrow will make a week since my d&c so hopefully I won't risk infection or anything cause I feel great we had sex 2 days after but w/protection of course lol. But I'm so ready to try again. Anyone get pregnant before 1st period after d&c or mc? Thanks & lots of baby dust!




Mrs Miggins said:


> Angel, I do think you are supposed to leave it 2 weeks after d&c to avoid infection :-(

Angel mrs migg is right, it's really important to avoid infection and the docs told me to wait till the bleeding had stopped and about 2 weeks. I rebelled though and just waited about a week and 2 days then :sex: then there was a little bit of bleeding after that. I know i took a risk but I didn't care at the time for some reason! :shrug: I didn't get an infection but the chances are higher if you don't wait till all the bleeding has stopped. I was like you though I felt ready! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well, I have spent a bit of time on FF (it is like my new Guru) and have entered all the dates of the last few cycles I had made a note of so it knows more about my cycle length. On the full site it gave me more info than it does on the iphone, and it is the CM that is throwing it off course. I also tried adjusting the temps but I wasn'r sure what to do really, do I just go into them again and alter them manually? And if so, how do I know what to adjust them to? Anyway, I am definitely producing more than I was earlier in the week, but I know I only had one positive opk. So I shall :sex: again tonight if I can get OH to oblige, and then try to relax about it!! And next cycle, use my cbfm and try to temp at the same time every day. But lets hope it doesn't come to that....for any of us.....


----------



## Lozdi

For the last three weeks I have been reading this entire thread and drinking one large beer a night. I had a MMC 7 weeks discovered at 12 week scan. The night before the scan I had one drop of blood and I knew then (I do not bleed when pg) Next morning I saw it before the sono did, because I'm a google addict and know what I should have been seeing. Then all the little signs added up (bad dreams after 7 weeks, lessening of symptoms) I just thought i was managing my eating well enough to avoid morning sickness! I have since done immense googling and come to terms with what happened and this thread was SO helpful I cant even put it into words. You are all so strong, and open and honest. I have 2 boys already and wasnt TTC but upon seeing that + my instant reaction was a happy one- i only did the test because it was my birthday and my fella and I had plans of dining and drinking and I was a couple days late and would rather go drinking after a negative test. Fella's birthday is the same day, and I didnt know how he would react so I kept it to myself and had to make out that I didn't want to drink due to wanting my belly empty and ready for a large birthday meal! Told him 2 days later...and his immediate reaction was happy too so we were ready for this baby. I am now what I call TTCNTNP because I am TTC and fella is NTNP :happydance: You ladies have me fully addicted to OPK's I do 3 a day and will til I have definite cycles again (or a BFP) and I tend to pee alot so its excruciating to hold it for 4 hours lol but I want to know my cycles in and out, before the MMC I only knew the basics of ovulation (half way through cycle 12 hour window) and now I am near obsessed!

Got a + opk on the 25th and had BD that morning however fella had wanted to pull out....which I since found out was because he though I wanted him to *doh* then we didnt BD again for another 24 hours ish. But honestly, I'm curious enough about the finer points of cycles to greet AF as the next part of my learning process. Ofc it would by nice not to get AF but I expect I missed the eggy this time. It was a short surg only 2 + opk's one at 6pmish and next at 11:30 pm neg again by next day.

I'm pronounced ok to TTC due to a scan 3 weeks after the MMC showing what the sono called a 'lovely womb' which I took as a compliment!

Sorry for the long posts...this is my first post anywhere since the MMC at the beginning of the month and I can be the Queen of TMI

I think I feel most comfortable posting it here because you lovely Ladies make this thread so welcoming despite your losses you manage to be positive and thats what helped me especially in those first few days after the MMC and now I'm more positive. You are all such good people you will so get your BFP's and lovely cheeky litle monkeys!

:dust: To all of you!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Lozdi! It's like you're one of us already!! Welcome... and so sorry for your loss. You are so right about knowing what has happened before you are told, I knew with both of mine before the scan told me. Doesn't make it any easier to bear though. 
Well, welcome to :test: central, and good luck for your ttc journey. :happydance::dust:


----------



## Lozdi

You are right it doesnt make it easier, its more of a confirmation if instinct. One of the dreams I had was of a boy born early and unwell, and I woke up on the verge of screaming, looking back its as if I was being told that he couldnt hold on. I decided that the soul would just have to wait a bit longer to get a healthy body! I have a curious mixture of logic and belief in things spiritual which I think has helped alot- along with my fella and this thread! I think I shall demand an 8 week scan next time, otherwise I shant rest at all.


----------



## ickle pand

Omg Lozdi - you read all 377 pages of us wittering on? Sorry you're here but I think you'll fit in well here :)


----------



## Lozdi

Yup I read the whole lot, my evenings after putting the kids to bed were reading and partaking of a beer then mah jongg once my eyes refused to read. By the time I finished the reading I felt ready to tell my story. This thread has saved my fellas ears from being talked off I'm sure. He is supportive but I'm sure there is a limit to how much conception/pregnancy talk he can put up with!

I'll be honest I'm not easily inspired but the ladies here have inspired me no end!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm still sniggering at Lozdi's opening gambit:thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Lozdi said:


> You are right it doesnt make it easier, its more of a confirmation if instinct. One of the dreams I had was of a boy born early and unwell, and I woke up on the verge of screaming, looking back its as if I was being told that he couldnt hold on. I decided that the soul would just have to wait a bit longer to get a healthy body! I have a curious mixture of logic and belief in things spiritual which I think has helped alot- along with my fella and this thread! I think I shall demand an 8 week scan next time, otherwise I shant rest at all.

Hi Lozdi, welcome! So sorry for your loss, I'm glad we helped you through the worst of it, and have we really racked up 377 pages of pregnancy banter already ickle?!:shrug: Can't imagine, it's not like it's a very interesting topic of conversation for us or anything is it? :shrug:

It's interesting you mention the dreams Lozdi, in my last pregnancy in particular I knew it was a boy as I dreamt it and I had this unbelievable strange strong, strong feeling of the presence of a boy, then a week later I dreamt I was bleeding in my mum and dad's laundry room (we were due to visit and it's a 6 hour round trip) I held off visiting (setting off so early) just because of this dream and low and behold got a call from the doctor that morning with my plateau-ing hcg result telling me I would miscarry. I did not know he was going to call that day... Turns out that pregnancy was a chromosomally normal boy. I also know now that if I dream of bathrooms or water which i'm not in as such, but it's spraying on me or full baths overflowing, my period is coming! I have never paid such attention to my dreams before but I do now and so does my DH who previously would have thought i was talking twaddle. I really like that about the soul waiting, I have thought that many times before, and i'm not really a religious or particularly spiritual person but maybe I am now! If I get another boy and he goes to full term I think i may tend to think he was the one before. Overall though, I am petrified of my dreams and will be even more so when i am pregnant again. 

I think once you've had a missed miscarriage it's really important to get an early scan, it's really a must to put your mind at rest. 

Yes my DH feels a bit jealous now, he asks :What's going on, on the forums today? So it's definitely helped me to have like minded lovely girls to talk to. 

Hope you find lots more comfort here. :hugs::flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Dreams during pregnancy can be wondeful and scary thats for sure, and very revealing. I get water dreams during pregnancy, but with the MMC they turned bad after 7 weeks ish, with aliens coming to the planet and stealing all our water! When I woke up from that one I drank a pint of the stuff lol

As for your boy...bless him for making his self known to you, and dont think that because he was chromosomally normal that it was your fault. I read a study and some babies who have a normal karotype had something else wrong and just cant get past a certain stage. I had medical management instead of dc and as it was my first 'clinically recognized MC' (had a very early one many years ago before I kew I was pg) there was no analysis done but my gut tells me the baby was just unwell. As for the souls could be girls or boys next time who knows? All we can do is look after ourselves physically and emotionally and thank goodess we have lovely partners, and a place where we can come and indulge in way TMI and empathise with others who have gone through or who are going through the same thing.


----------



## Lozdi

Hmm, I'm missing some 'N's out of my words...some time ago hundreds and thousands from a cake got stuck under my N key. *apologies in advance for typos*


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Lozdi, I'm well past the stage of blaming myself but did do for a long while! After 3 + miscarriages , they say you're most likely losing normal fetuses and so they have put me on a lorry load of treatment for blood thinning, womb smoothing and immune supressing! So I am rattling my way to a bfp!! 



Lozdi said:


> Dreams during pregnancy can be wondeful and scary thats for sure, and very revealing. I get water dreams during pregnancy, but with the MMC they turned bad after 7 weeks ish, with aliens coming to the planet and stealing all our water! When I woke up from that one I drank a pint of the stuff lol
> 
> As for your boy...bless him for making his self known to you, and dont think that because he was chromosomally normal that it was your fault. I read a study and some babies who have a normal karotype had something else wrong and just cant get past a certain stage. I had medical management instead of dc and as it was my first 'clinically recognized MC' (had a very early one many years ago before I kew I was pg) there was no analysis done but my gut tells me the baby was just unwell. As for the souls could be girls or boys next time who knows? All we can do is look after ourselves physically and emotionally and thank goodess we have lovely partners, and a place where we can come and indulge in way TMI and empathise with others who have gone through or who are going through the same thing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A couple of months after my first mc I dreamt about the baby I lost. It was a boy and he was smiling at me. I haven't had that with the second though.


----------



## Lozdi

Womb smoothing, what a term! Sounds like everything is well in hand (or in belly hopefully!) for you- and you have the right attitude I bet theres a BFP in the near future, I do wonder if when it happens we will all get it at the same time, like those tales of bunches of ladies who work together all catching at once. From a magic chair maybe, though in our cases a magic thread!

I have just spotted that its midnight, and fella is falling asleep next to me, so i'll bid you goodnight, and carry myself to bed before I start getting an urge to POAS (I have done my 3 opk's for the day)

:dust: G'nitey :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just put in today's temp and my cross hairs have disappeared. It looks like I may not have ov'd at all.:cry:


----------



## ickle pand

It could be that because your open circle temps aren't as accurate as the close circle ones that you're not showing your true pattern mrs miggins. Keep temping and see what happens in the next few days. 

I got another high today so no ovulation for me tomorrow, which means no due date of the 23rd of August like I'd hoped. It's probably for the best though cos both DH and I felt too rough to DTD last night. I could do with a day in bed but I'd better drag myself to work. Ovaries are both twinging like mad and feeling a little bloated so ov can't be too far away.


----------



## filipenko32

You know what mrs migg I think temping takes some practice, perhaps your chart isn't as reliable because we're not expert tempers? I strongly relied on my fertility monitors to tell me i ov'd this time, i wouldn't have liked to have relied on my temps. i definitely don't think you can rely on your chart alone to tell you whether you ov'd or not.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hello Morning lovely ladies.

Hello Lozdi, sorry for your loss but I am glad you found us and that it has helped you. I couldn't have got through the first few week without this thread. As fili said it sounds like you are one of us already!! Our newest member of POASA!! Like you I also 'knew' something was not right it is amazing really our intuition but that we are programmed not to listen to it. I very rarely remember my dream but would love to feel my baby had visited through a dream:cry:

I have my cyst scan at the EPU this morning so will be asking questions that I didn't ask last time. I thought I was quite cool with it all but I am bit more emotional this morning. Yesterday I was bouncing down the corridors, flirting like mad and just happy after my peak.

I got another peak to day so will have to tell the the hubby we need to bd again today, poor him. I think we have had more lovin' this last week than we normally do all month.:haha:

Fili - good luck with your appointment this morning. Thinking of you.:flower:


----------



## Emum

Good luck today pinksmarties. Be strong.

First CBFM high for me today. Hope I am on track for peak on Sat/Sun! Temps are bonkers this month so far.


----------



## MoonShadow14

How is everyone doing?

Been a good 4 weeks since I was on B&B x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ickle, thanks Fil. I am still of the opinion that I ov'd on Sunday so I may or may not have caught the egg. I just need to chill out about it today, what's done is done, or not as the case may be. I had a much better nights sleep last night as I was shattered and in pain all day with my sinuses anyway so maybe this hasn't been the right month. I do feel strong enough with the support here to get through another cycle of ttc though!
Pink and Fil, good luck to you both today.xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone, my appointment is at 5 today so i'll let you know! Good news about the 2nd peak Pink and good luck at the epu :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well well well... Thought I would do an opk today, (I didn't bother yesterday) expecting it to be bfn as I was convinced I had ov'd at the weekend... Not so!!! A proper, thicker, definite positive. Not like one I have seen before where they were darkish but very thin. This one came up like the control line. So where does that leave me? I'm assuming the crazy temps at the weekend were because my sinus infection flared up again horribly and also the excessive drinking on Saturday. Lord knows what was going on with the opks because I really thought Sundays lines were positive and on Monday there was nothing there at all. So, thank god for emums advice, we dtd last night and will again tonight. Wish I had this morning as well really. So it looks as if our Fertilty Friend was right after all. I've adjusted things a bit, entered today's opk so if I try to temp at the same time for the next few mornings I should get my crosshairs back again on Saturday. Thanks all for the advice.


----------



## Lozdi

Good luck to the Ladies With Appointments today! 

I awoke today at 6 am due to fella urgeing me to get up with DS, I was not happy lol I am no early riser but the plus point was after dozing on the sofa a couple hours through the letterbox came my basal thermometer that I found on ebay for 2 quid *instant good mood* I was so exited I forgot to POAS so now just willing my bladder to fill up as I'm getting withdrawals. No BD today though as we like to morning BD but NOT at 6 am lol when he got up, he was abit miffed as to why I got up so early, and wouldnt believe that he told me to in his sleep. I think he missed our morning wriggle too! :haha:

I see you ladies have to try to temp at the same time every day for BBT, that will be the hardest for me because I tend to take a sleep in when I can get it. I think I'll pick 8 am for my tempings, thats the earliest I ever set the alarm for and those 6 am get ups are very rare! Fertility friend scares me, I have a graph phobia so will just see how I get on with this graph diary thingy that came with my thermometer!

I sense :dust: its in the very air


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum said:


> Good luck today pinksmarties. Be strong.
> 
> First CBFM high for me today. Hope I am on track for peak on Sat/Sun! Temps are bonkers this month so far.

Keeping it all crossed for you Emum!:thumbup:


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Well well well... Thought I would do an opk today, (I didn't bother yesterday) expecting it to be bfn as I was convinced I had ov'd at the weekend... Not so!!! A proper, thicker, definite positive. Not like one I have seen before where they were darkish but very thin. This one came up like the control line. So where does that leave me? I'm assuming the crazy temps at the weekend were because my sinus infection flared up again horribly and also the excessive drinking on Saturday. Lord knows what was going on with the opks because I really thought Sundays lines were positive and on Monday there was nothing there at all. So, thank god for emums advice, we dtd last night and will again tonight. Wish I had this morning as well really. So it looks as if our Fertilty Friend was right after all. I've adjusted things a bit, entered today's opk so if I try to temp at the same time for the next few mornings I should get my crosshairs back again on Saturday. Thanks all for the advice.

This is why I POAS minimum of 3 a day even when O is not expected- body can throw a twist into things alright!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi moonshadow - hope you have been well.

Emum- yay for the high!! Hopefully bang on time for Sunday (pardon the pun). Have you got your bits waxed yet and sorted out your movie?

Fili - sorry, for some reason I remembered your last appointment was late but thought this one was this morning.

Mrsmig- - I don't know either what is happening with your temps etc. Mine have been pretty consistent but I do adjust when needed. I really hope you have caught your eggie this month.

AFM - Appointment ended up being a bit of a mixed bag. I had a different mw to the one from the beginning to do the scan, she said I was booked into the wrong place and I should be at gynae but she would do the scan anyway, however she wasn't the best to analyse cysts. She did check and ended up getting the Dr who did my eric, so it was nice to see him again. 4cm cyst all gone so that is good. He said we could try again when we are ready - haha like we have been doing all week you mean?

I asked the mw the size of the sac when I had my scans for mc. It measured 7-8 week which is what I thought it might have been. 

She also said that my age was going against me (38 next month), that my eggs are not the same as when I was 16 and that I only had about 2 years to get pg. I knew all this but didn't really want to hear it. She also said that a 'blighted ovum' was a one off occurrence and any more is very rare. In my head I was thinking 'not on the B&B site that I visit'!!

One good thing was that if I became pg again I can get a early scan 6-7week self referral by them without having to go through the GP. Bonus. Everyone kept saying it was a one off event, you'll be treated the same as for the first pg so was a bit scared I might have to force an early scan issue or go private.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lozdi said:


> Good luck to the Ladies With Appointments today!
> 
> I awoke today at 6 am due to fella urgeing me to get up with DS, I was not happy lol I am no early riser but the plus point was after dozing on the sofa a couple hours through the letterbox came my basal thermometer that I found on ebay for 2 quid *instant good mood* I was so exited I forgot to POAS so now just willing my bladder to fill up as I'm getting withdrawals. No BD today though as we like to morning BD but NOT at 6 am lol when he got up, he was abit miffed as to why I got up so early, and wouldnt believe that he told me to in his sleep. I think he missed our morning wriggle too! :haha:
> 
> I see you ladies have to try to temp at the same time every day for BBT, that will be the hardest for me because I tend to take a sleep in when I can get it. I think I'll pick 8 am for my tempings, thats the earliest I ever set the alarm for and those 6 am get ups are very rare! Fertility friend scares me, I have a graph phobia so will just see how I get on with this graph diary thingy that came with my thermometer!
> 
> I sense :dust: its in the very air

Lozdi... honestly it's really easy to use. I was mindblown at first, I read the tutorials (which are great) but thought I am NEVER going to get my head round it. I actually wasn't going to bother, but when I didn't get pregnant straight after my erpc, which I hoped I would, I thought in for a penny and all that. I tend to use FF on my iphone as I don't get a lot of laptop time but either way you do it it's really easy to input the info. As you will see from my last few flailing posts, I am far from being an expert, BUT there are lots of ladies on here who are much better at using it than me and will help you. I am slowly getting my head round it, and with the temping, you don't have to be an early riser because the main thing with it is you MUSTN'T get up! So set your alarm for whatever time suits you to wake up, quickly temp, note the temp and either go back to sleep again or get down to business with your OH! 
And what is more, I actually think it is quite good fun and it has taken my mind off grieving for the baby I lost because I actually feel like I am doing something positive. My OH does think I am barking mad, as he just thinks it is as easy as pulling your pants down and having fun at a vaguely appropriate time of the month. But he knows it is making me feel better so he is happy enough.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

pinksmarties said:


> Hi moonshadow - hope you have been well.
> 
> Emum- yay for the high!! Hopefully bang on time for Sunday (pardon the pun). Have you got your bits waxed yet and sorted out your movie?
> 
> Fili - sorry, for some reason I remembered your last appointment was late but thought this one was this morning.
> 
> Mrsmig- - I don't know either what is happening with your temps etc. Mine have been pretty consistent but I do adjust when needed. I really hope you have caught your eggie this month.
> 
> AFM - Appointment ended up being a bit of a mixed bag. I had a different mw to the one from the beginning to do the scan, she said I was booked into the wrong place and I should be at gynae but she would do the scan anyway, however she wasn't the best to analyse cysts. She did check and ended up getting the Dr who did my eric, so it was nice to see him again. 4cm cyst all gone so that is good. He said we could try again when we are ready - haha like we have been doing all week you mean?
> 
> I asked the mw the size of the sac when I had my scans for mc. It measured 7-8 week which is what I thought it might have been.
> 
> She also said that my age was going against me (38 next month), that my eggs are not the same as when I was 16 and that I only had about 2 years to get pg. I knew all this but didn't really want to hear it. She also said that a 'blighted ovum' was a one off occurrence (any more is very rare). In my head I was thinking 'not on the B&B site that I visit'!!
> 
> One good thing was that if I became pg again I can get a early scan 6-7week self referral by them without having to go through the GP. Bonus. Everyone kept saying it was a one off event, you'll be treated the same as for the first pg so was a bit scared I might have to force an early scan issue or go private.

Well Pink thats great news about the scan. I really hoped that I would be offered something like that last time but they said no. I understand you feeling a bit miffed about the comments about your age. Of course you know your eggs are not the same as when you are 16, but as we al know plenty of people go on to have perfectly healthy pregnancies in our late 30s and early 40s. Its just that some of us have to work a bit harder at it than others. You hardly needed that spelling out. :growlmad: 
I hate the term "Blighted ovum" It is as bad as ERPC. 
And FAB news about the cyst. :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

Hmm, I shall try FF then as soon as AF arrives...in the meantime I shall sign up and read the tutorials. After many years of not really paying attention to my cycles I want to KNOW IT ALL! Based on when I think I O'd after the MMC AF is due on the 7th of dec give or take a day. On a frustrating note my computer seems to be trying to make me throw it out the window- it keeps freezing up on me mid word, so annoying and makes a simple post take forever to write.


----------



## Lozdi

Pink it sucks that doctors feel the need to point out what you already know, but dont let it bring you down my mum had my youngest brother at 41 and a friend of mine and fellas had twins at 37- they had an african fertility symbol in their house lol they have since got rid of it because the twins made the family up to 6! She had no treatment as far as I know but she has been a vegetarian for a long time maybe that helps? I personally cant live without at least some meat though- one weekly bacon :haha: I'm not sure what affect on fertility being a vegetarian has but the woman looks same age as me and I am 28 so it must be doing some good. I shall have to extensively google vegetarianism and fertility. I need a new google obsession after going through 30 odd google search pages on MMC's


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - my epic post preceeded your news. Our bodies are the best at letting us know when ov time is (cm etc) and I am sooo glad you got your super +ve opk! :happydance: I think mine was Monday as that has been the darkest I have seen it but like your others the line was dark but not solid, kind of like a gradient shade. I really wish I had done a digital one just to be sure, even with my CBFM I'd like to see it in the flesh.

Yes I was a bit :growlmad: with the mw about the egg/age thingy. But overall she was quite nice.

Lodzi - FF is fab and easy to use. I am the opposite and love my graphs. I did start a spreadsheet to graph my temps but stopped as FF is better. 

I know there are many other ladies of similar or a few years older that have gone on to have successful pg so it does help me stay positive but I have an issue with my age. I don't want to sound vain but I don't think I look my age as other people including my GP has said. I am definite meat eater though so that doesn't help your theory lodzi. :wacko:


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins said:


> Well well well... Thought I would do an opk today, (I didn't bother yesterday) expecting it to be bfn as I was convinced I had ov'd at the weekend... Not so!!! A proper, thicker, definite positive. Not like one I have seen before where they were darkish but very thin. This one came up like the control line. So where does that leave me? I'm assuming the crazy temps at the weekend were because my sinus infection flared up again horribly and also the excessive drinking on Saturday. Lord knows what was going on with the opks because I really thought Sundays lines were positive and on Monday there was nothing there at all. So, thank god for emums advice, we dtd last night and will again tonight. Wish I had this morning as well really. So it looks as if our Fertilty Friend was right after all. I've adjusted things a bit, entered today's opk so if I try to temp at the same time for the next few mornings I should get my crosshairs back again on Saturday. Thanks all for the advice.

Yeah fertility friend is rarely wrong, as long as the date we put into it is as accurate as possible. I've no idea how it works but it does lol!



Lozdi said:


> Hmm, I shall try FF then as soon as AF arrives...in the meantime I shall sign up and read the tutorials. After many years of not really paying attention to my cycles I want to KNOW IT ALL! Based on when I think I O'd after the MMC AF is due on the 7th of dec give or take a day. On a frustrating note my computer seems to be trying to make me throw it out the window- it keeps freezing up on me mid word, so annoying and makes a simple post take forever to write.

I second doing the charting course on FF. It's really good and it takes out the guesswork that there would be with a paper chart. And it's much easier for you to link to your chart so us chart stalkers can look at it :)

AFM - Ended up phoning in sick to work because I feel crap. I think it's just the flu jab yesterday so hoping to feel better soon. I slept all morning, so must've needed it. I'm actually glad now that I didn't get my peak this morning since we've not BD'd. Hoping to tonight so that we can get back on track :)


----------



## Lozdi

I would hate to live without meat so I'm glad that is somewhat discredited! I have a vegan friend also who quite literally could pass for 17 at age 32! But she is a very strict vegan, never drank alcohol, never been stressed, never had a pregnancy, never smoked and is a buddhist. She swears by chamomile tea for keeping unstressed but she hasn't had the kind of stresses ladies on here have had. I cant drink chamomile tea I fall asleep before I have finished the cup!


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle- hope you are feeling better soon. Some people have cold-like symptoms, including headache, runny nose, sore throat, cough and body aches for a day or two after getting the flu jab. You may also get a temperature which might throw off your FF temps. 

I don't know if it was the visit to the EPU but I think the OH is feeling the pressure a bit today as I mentioned we need to dtd again tonight (for my second peak). He must think my BBT tells me everything I ever need to know as he doesn't know about the opks and CBFM yet.


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> I would hate to live without meat so I'm glad that is somewhat discredited! I have a vegan friend also who quite literally could pass for 17 at age 32! But she is a very strict vegan, never drank alcohol, never been stressed, never had a pregnancy, never smoked and is a buddhist. She swears by chamomile tea for keeping unstressed but she hasn't had the kind of stresses ladies on here have had. I cant drink chamomile tea I fall asleep before I have finished the cup!

I like a lot of herbal teas but chamomile was one I just couldn't get used too. I was like sucking wet straw though socks :haha:

I have just started oh and myself on Maca and me on red raspberry leaf anyone had any experience of these? I know there is a big maca thread on here.


----------



## Lozdi

Should I wait til a definite CD1 to start charting on FF, and just learn the details til CD1 arrives? Not knowing what my body would do I am treating this first month after the MMC as an observation, taking notes daily. Cant really make a guess on what CD I am on but if the +opk I had was a true + I am 5 dpo.

I have not needed to pee for the last 3 and a half hours and its getting frustrating! How do I POAS if theres no pee??? :wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

lodzi - I would get some practice in with the BBT but don't input into FF until AF. I did start half way through my last cycle (1st post mc) and it highlighted when I ov'd (which was good) but it threw all my 'stats' as it now thinks I have a 34 day cycle when I am usually 26/27 and all my expected ov/AF dates are wrong. It might be that after this month it will adjust again I am not sure. Other on here are more learned about FF so they may advise you otherwise.


----------



## Lozdi

LOL that actually is an excellent description of strong chamomile tea! I have noo idea yet what maca is (googling is pending on that one) Raspberry leaf tea is brilliant for the uterus however I would stop using it at ovulation. So just from AF to O like EPO. Raspberry' leafs most popular use is to strengthen contractions in labour and its not recommended in pregnancy til the 38th week (some say 36 it depends on the individual and the baby.) I drank it in labour...I also drank it during my hospital stay for the medical management of MMC. I swear by it and will actually be drinking it again during next AF.

This small paragraph just took and AGE to write computer is really struggling going to go restart it else it will be out of the window!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I drank raspberry leaf tea by the galon when approaching my due date with dd, and ended up having a brilliant labour but personally I wouldn't want to drink it under any early pregnancy circumstances. Sorry to hear you have been feeling rubbish Ickle. Hope you feel better soon. Pink, not sure how my OH is going to feel about dtd again either. I think I am putting him off sex for life :-(


----------



## MrsMM24

MRSMIGG, I suggest that you go through your chart and fix the temps with the white circles as it will confuse things.https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php You HAVE to have the same time temp and you have to have at least 3.5 hours sleep preferrably through the night. GL

Hi :wave: LOZDI, sorry for your loss Hun :hugs: so glad that you are doing ok and on to TTC again. :thumbup: to reading this whole thread, wow! You definitely fit right in here! GL FXD!

Hi again MOON! welcome back Hun!

EMUM, yay for your high! :dust:

Hope you are well PINK! :dust:

GL at your appt today FILI!!

*AFM...*Stalk my chart.... 8DPO, I felt so cold last night, but DW said I felt hot, temp doesn't suggest I was cold. Last day I am tracking temp, don't care to see the numbers drop. No SS to report really. Not sure why, but feeling like I am out.... Well...:shrug: :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Lozdi

Reading this whole thread was just as big a part in my healing process as the support from my fella is. I have laughed and cried reading this, and I marvel at how strong you all are! :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

I'm now in the process of learning about FF charting...one thing I'm not sure of though, is the checking of cervical position- I simply cant reach it! I have got really short fingers lol but to be honest it looked as if the doctor struggled to reach it too at the hospital. I would have asked her but I had morphine just to be able to let them examine me >.< Confounded tricky cervix! Cant even get fella to check because I have developed extreme squeamishness when it comes to anything other than my own fingers or fellas willy. Graphic question alert: When one puts one fingers up there...should it be felt straight up, or at an angle, or to one side? I really have no clue about this aspect! I saw some photos a lady had taken of her cervix throughout one cycle and hers seemed to be straight up iykwim but I dont know what the natural variations are.


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> I'm now in the process of learning about FF charting...one thing I'm not sure of though, is the checking of cervical position- I simply cant reach it! I have got really short fingers lol but to be honest it looked as if the doctor struggled to reach it too at the hospital. I would have asked her but I had morphine just to be able to let them examine me >.< Confounded tricky cervix! Cant even get fella to check because I have developed extreme squeamishness when it comes to anything other than my own fingers or fellas willy. Graphic question alert: When one puts one fingers up there...should it be felt straight up, or at an angle, or to one side? I really have no clue about this aspect! I saw some photos a lady had taken of her cervix throughout one cycle and hers seemed to be straight up iykwim but I dont know what the natural variations are.

I too have small fingers and can just reach mine (I have to buy children's gloves!!). It does change throughout the cycle and even during the day so it is best to check the same time everyday. Initially I used to lie on the bed to check but found it easier to coochy-ing down a little after my bath. If you 'bare down' it pushes it down a little but that might give you misleading result for the height but at least you could feel its softness. It might be easier to feel closer to your AF as that is when it is lowest. I have to feel upwards and backwards. My cervix is not 'flat on' i.e. I can feel the front part first then have to move higher to feel the os and the back but just feeling the front is enough. I have just started properly this month so am no expert at gauging it's height and firmness, it'll come with practice!!

ps just had to have a quick feel to check hahaha!!


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry, TMI alert:

Up til the 27th I had random spotting (some days not all) and it ALWAYS was only for one wipe really late, after midnight every time, small amount of light pink. However just now had small pain, went to the bathroom and upon wipe had similar spotting but slightly more quantity, but theres was a really small smudge of really bright red amidst it. This strikes me as odd, especially the bright bit. It really was tiny. All my spotting after the main MMC bleeding stopped was the very precise late at night small amount but this today is more and earlier. I am just wondering if anyone had the same thing, or something similar. My body is like a mystery I am trying to solve!

My cycles have always been super regular at roughly 28 days and I have never before spotted at any point. So all this after MMC random business is really odd to me.


----------



## Lozdi

I tried every time I went to the bathroom for about a week and in all sorts of positions except lying down- I guess I either just cant quite reach or I feel it but dont realise!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi - can't help you with the bleeding but I am sure one of the other ladies will. As for CP you will feel the difference when you find it as it is more smooth and firmer feeling than the bumpy/ridged squashy surrounding tissue. At your most fertile it is high and much softer and might blend in more with other stuff then. I'd wait till closer to your AF and try then when it is supposed to be lower. 

Fili - how did you get on? Hope it all went okay.

Mrsmig - did you mention bd-ing tonight again to the OH. I don't know whether to leave it tonight and bd tomorrow or do you think that might be too late. I'll see how he feels after his football tonight.


----------



## Lozdi

I have a ton of stuff to do but I cant stray far from the comp til I know how Fili's appointment went! I guess my bleeding is hormonal as its more a pink discharge than red blood. The med management was on the 5th so really not that long ago. C'mon body, normalise!

Perhaps a nice soothing massage for you OH after football might have the desired effect without having to actually mention BD. I'm going to try never to mention it to my fella during the window, don't want him feeling thats all we do it for. We all know thats not the case but who knows how men see it! 

:dust: Double Dust! :dust:


----------



## Lozdi

Random info: My fella calls sperm 'Population Paste' charming, isnt he. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not sure Pink, when do you think you have ov'd? I haven't had chance to mention it to him yet as his son is here and I can't really tell his dad in front of him that I need his man juice! 
I'll break it to him later, poor bloke. He's still full of cold. If you can Pink I'd say go for it tonight as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Loz, that's grim!!


----------



## Lozdi

Have you any tea tree oil? I find that inhaling it during a cold shortens the cold quite drastically, and when I have none the cold lasts ages. I keep 2 bottles on standby now, one in kitchen one in handbag. Tis good stuff.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone! Thanks for all your well wishes! Well listen to this for a yarn - I am quite over the moon! :yipee:

So our appointment was at 5. We set off a 3.30 for an hour drive and got stuck in horrendous traffic. We were late for the appointment by 20 minutes! :shock: Dr S is based at Harley Street but we saw him at the Epsom clinic in Surrey. He was very welcoming and forgave us instantly. Best summarise the rest in conversation and cut to the chase. 

*Background info:* High NK cells cause the immune system to attack any pregnancy and treat it as foreign. 

*Me (proudly): *I have been following your plan, Dr S, and I have been taking 25mg steroids from ovulation along with aspirin. 
*Dr S (not pleased): *Dr Google and taking strong medicines willy nilly is not something I condone.There's nothing I can do now as you've been ttc and have not had the NK cells immune test so I wouldn't know what dose. Also you can't have the test whilst on medication. I am not the kind of doctor who will treat empirically based on the off chance. If you don't have high NK cells then then there's nothing wrong there and no treatment will be given. 
Me (shocked but not one to give up): Oh well I did have the NK cells test done after the 2nd miscarriage...
*Dr S:* Who did that for you? 
*Me:* I did it myself, well a random clinic in Kingston arranged it for me. I wanted to get all the tests done possible and worked night and day to find this clinic but didn't really know what to do with this result...some girls following your plan on the forums said they looked high. (Yes I said this) Erm The Doctors Laboratory did them. 
*Dr S* (not pleased clinic is allowing tests without doc supervision gave me a lecture about this too) We also use The Doctor's Laboratory to carry out our results, let's see...
*Me:* (shaking with anticipation) Speechless
*Dr S: *These are VERY high, the highest they can be. You will be on top whack protocol with 40mg steroids when pregnant and intralipid drips. So you took 25mg steroids from ovulation then and aspirin?
Me:smug: Yes
Dr S: Good job.

And then he proceeded to write us a very long presciption and spent an hour answering our questions. A very nice man! 

So happy to have a diagnosis but horrible that my body attacks my own baby!! I feel secretly happy that I was a rebel and with the help of other steroid junkies on this forum and one very nice steroid lady in particular I treated myself and it was a good thing to do!! What y'all think?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I probably do somewhere, I don't touch my essential oils when I'm ttc, even the harmless ones! Beauty therapists are among the people most at risk of mc apparently so I try to avoid all the oils and stuff at work too, which can be tricky. I've got some olbas oil though, I'll chuck some of that on OH's pillow and hope it gets him through the night!


----------



## filipenko32

Great news about the opk test mrs migg!!! :yipee: So you are a qualified temper after all! Just me who can't do it poperly but following emum's advice now.


----------



## Emum

Glad it turned out well in the end fili. I often find crusty doctors are actually quite good at the medicine bit. Fxd this will solve it all for you.

Just out of interest, how on earth did you get a steroid script without having the consultation and diagnosis first? Was that through your GP?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:happydance:WOO HOO FIL!!!!! Been waiting all evening to see how you got on!! Oh that is just FAB!!!! You are gonna have one sticky, sticky bean so soon!! You WILL be scraping porridge off your walls and be covered in snot, god I'm so excited for you. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Pink that's great that the cyst has gone and that you can ttc now - because you were really listening to that advice weren't you!! :haha:

Do not worry one little bit about your age pink, there are sooooooo many ladies who are older than you who are successfully pregnant. You get pregnant and that's all that matters. The age range of women who miscarry on here (including blighted ovums) is 19 - 44. You will get there, you're doing everything you can and you'll be a success story soon. Posh Spice was 37 when she had her last child and think of all those tv presenters recently who were older than you are now. Please don't worry about your age it's not an issue for you and you'll be pregnant again soon anyway, 1 miscarriage although absolutely horrible in itself is a one off sporadic event that's unlikely to recur again and sad to say very common. Most of my friends have had one, on their 1st attempt too. Blighted ovums are NOT rare! :dohh: x x 

AFM - Appointment ended up being a bit of a mixed bag. I had a different mw to the one from the beginning to do the scan, she said I was booked into the wrong place and I should be at gynae but she would do the scan anyway, however she wasn't the best to analyse cysts. She did check and ended up getting the Dr who did my eric, so it was nice to see him again. 4cm cyst all gone so that is good. He said we could try again when we are ready - haha like we have been doing all week you mean?

I asked the mw the size of the sac when I had my scans for mc. It measured 7-8 week which is what I thought it might have been. 

She also said that my age was going against me (38 next month), that my eggs are not the same as when I was 16 and that I only had about 2 years to get pg. I knew all this but didn't really want to hear it. She also said that a 'blighted ovum' was a one off occurrence and any more is very rare. In my head I was thinking 'not on the B&B site that I visit'!!

One good thing was that if I became pg again I can get a early scan 6-7week self referral by them without having to go through the GP. Bonus. Everyone kept saying it was a one off event, you'll be treated the same as for the first pg so was a bit scared I might have to force an early scan issue or go private.[/QUOTE]


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> Glad it turned out well in the end fili. I often find crusty doctors are actually quite good at the medicine bit. Fxd this will solve it all for you.
> 
> Just out of interest, how on earth did you get a steroid script without having the consultation and diagnosis first? Was that through your GP?

Emum that's FAB news about the CBFM for you :happydance: :happydance: 
- i'm just catching up now!

Well I badgered my old ob-gyn into giving me them but he only prescribed 10mg a day based on my last miscarriage's heartrate going up when he randomly put me on them but I started taking 25mg (Dr s's plan) instead.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Lozdi, thanks for thinking of me today. After a miscarriage it's perfectly noraml to have abnormal-ness! It could be down to the progesterone level fluctuating and your womb having a real good clear out so it can be the 5* hotel for next time! It's really easy to get caught up in all the abnormalness though. I was just like that and nothing unusual ever happened to me either but I hope it makes you feel better to know that it's normal :hugs:





Lozdi said:


> Sorry, TMI alert:
> 
> Up til the 27th I had random spotting (some days not all) and it ALWAYS was only for one wipe really late, after midnight every time, small amount of light pink. However just now had small pain, went to the bathroom and upon wipe had similar spotting but slightly more quantity, but theres was a really small smudge of really bright red amidst it. This strikes me as odd, especially the bright bit. It really was tiny. All my spotting after the main MMC bleeding stopped was the very precise late at night small amount but this today is more and earlier. I am just wondering if anyone had the same thing, or something similar. My body is like a mystery I am trying to solve!
> 
> My cycles have always been super regular at roughly 28 days and I have never before spotted at any point. So all this after MMC random business is really odd to me.


----------



## Lozdi

Fili its wonderful you finally know what is wrong, and now you know, it can be sorted! And the doctor sounds like a man who means business I expect you shall have your baby soon! (although he shouldn't knock Dr Google who is a fab doc in its own way as long as you go in clued up like you did!) I went to wash some pots and returned to a wall of posts lol 

I have a big grin :thumbup: and now must go finish the cleaning as fella will be back soon and I dont want to be rumbled for lazyness all I have done all day is play and google.


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle - sorry you're not feeling well :hugs: :hugs: Glad you took a day off work though. Good that you've not ov'd yet then as you wouldn't want to bd whilst feeling like that and it's probably best to shake the bug first. And this will cheer you up - Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaan Ammmmmmmmmmmmm is on tomorrow!!!!!! Late though, i'd better record. I do hope the co-pilot and the pretty one get together. Hope you feel better now :hugs: And here's some ER Dr Luka medicine for you :munch:


----------



## pinksmarties

Have been on the phone to Mum and friend for 2 hours (!) and I was desperate to catch up with fili news.

Fili - I can't say how pleased and happy I am for you.:happydance::happydance: I am fit to burst!! I will only be happier when you post your soon to be BFP!! :baby:It is so good to have the knowledge of what is going on to know you are doing everything you can for your sticky bean. I know that some doctors get grumpy with patients that google as other won't be as clued up as you so it is nice he recognised your knowledge.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I spy Louby lurking...


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi said:


> Should I wait til a definite CD1 to start charting on FF, and just learn the details til CD1 arrives? Not knowing what my body would do I am treating this first month after the MMC as an observation, taking notes daily. Cant really make a guess on what CD I am on but if the +opk I had was a true + I am 5 dpo.
> 
> I have not needed to pee for the last 3 and a half hours and its getting frustrating! How do I POAS if theres no pee??? :wacko:

Put the day of your D&C as CD1, you can discard that cycle from your stats since it's bound to be a little off. (Data, Stats and Averages and then just pick which cycles you want to use for your stats)



Lozdi said:


> I tried every time I went to the bathroom for about a week and in all sorts of positions except lying down- I guess I either just cant quite reach or I feel it but dont realise!

I can't reach either, I've tried every position - squatting, leg up on the side of the bath, sitting on the loo but either my arms are too short or my belly gets in the way :(



Lozdi said:


> Random info: My fella calls sperm 'Population Paste' charming, isnt he. :haha:

Mine calls it baby batter lol!



filipenko32 said:


> Ickle - sorry you're not feeling well :hugs: :hugs: Glad you took a day off work though. Good that you've not ov'd yet then as you wouldn't want to bd whilst feeling like that and it's probably best to shake the bug first. And this will cheer you up - Paaaaaaaaaaaaaaan Ammmmmmmmmmmmm is on tomorrow!!!!!! Late though, i'd better record. I do hope the co-pilot and the pretty one get together. Hope you feel better now :hugs: And here's some ER Dr Luka medicine for you :munch:

So glad your appointment went well and that you have a protocol in place for when you get your next BFP :) I'm feeling better and in the mood to :sex: but DH isn't. Feeling a bit crap about it but I can't make him. Can I? lol! 

Oooo Pan Am and Bones - TV heaven :)


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> Hi everyone! Thanks for all your well wishes! Well listen to this for a yarn - I am quite over the moon! :yipee:
> 
> So our appointment was at 5. We set off a 3.30 for an hour drive and got stuck in horrendous traffic. We were late for the appointment by 20 minutes! :shock: Dr S is based at Harley Street but we saw him at the Epsom clinic in Surrey. He was very welcoming and forgave us instantly. Best summarise the rest in conversation and cut to the chase.
> 
> *Background info:* High NK cells cause the immune system to attack any pregnancy and treat it as foreign.
> 
> *Me (proudly): *I have been following your plan, Dr S, and I have been taking 25mg steroids from ovulation along with aspirin.
> *Dr S (not pleased): *Dr Google and taking strong medicines willy nilly is not something I condone.There's nothing I can do now as you've been ttc and have not had the NK cells immune test so I wouldn't know what dose. Also you can't have the test whilst on medication. I am not the kind of doctor who will treat empirically based on the off chance. If you don't have high NK cells then then there's nothing wrong there and no treatment will be given.
> Me (shocked but not one to give up): Oh well I did have the NK cells test done after the 2nd miscarriage...
> *Dr S:* Who did that for you?
> *Me:* I did it myself, well a random clinic in Kingston arranged it for me. I wanted to get all the tests done possible and worked night and day to find this clinic but didn't really know what to do with this result...some girls following your plan on the forums said they looked high. (Yes I said this) Erm The Doctors Laboratory did them.
> *Dr S* (not pleased clinic is allowing tests without doc supervision gave me a lecture about this too) We also use The Doctor's Laboratory to carry out our results, let's see...
> *Me:* (shaking with anticipation) Speechless
> *Dr S: *These are VERY high, the highest they can be. You will be on top whack protocol with 40mg steroids when pregnant and intralipid drips. So you took 25mg steroids from ovulation then and aspirin?
> Me:smug: Yes
> Dr S: Good job.
> 
> And then he proceeded to write us a very long presciption and spent an hour answering our questions. A very nice man!
> 
> So happy to have a diagnosis but horrible that my body attacks my own baby!! I feel secretly happy that I was a rebel and with the help of other steroid junkies on this forum and one very nice steroid lady in particular I treated myself and it was a good thing to do!! What y'all think?

Fab news, you are finally getting to the bottom of it, and at this rate you'll be up the duff in no time. Bloody brilliant news, really, really pleased!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Threatening him with the sperm bank would be my last resort ickle! Only joking......... I think! :haha: Not nice to have flu though... I had flu a couple of years ago and omg at its worst there's no way i could have :sex: not even on a peak!! 

I like population paste and baby batter! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Faye! :hugs: Hope you're still on a high after your house went through! :yipee:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Louby :wave:


----------



## ickle pand

filipenko32 said:


> Threatening him with the sperm bank would be my last resort ickle! Only joking......... I think! :haha: Not nice to have flu though... I had flu a couple of years ago and omg there's no way i could have :sex: not even on a peak!!
> 
> I like population paste and baby batter! :haha:

I would but he's been coughing till he's retching all evening (actually for the past few days) so he's not just faking it lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Hoping he gets better really soon ickle, even though he's really poorly it must be a bit frustrating for you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks Faye! :hugs: Hope you're still on a high after your house went through! :yipee:

Still on a high, preparing to take my mum round on Saturday, she hasn't seen it so far and the house is pretty much a carbon copy of the house she grew up in with her Mum/my Nan who we don't have around anymore, and we both adored, its going to be emotional, but in a strange way, i just feel like she's in that house someway, i know thats strange to say but sometimes you just get a feeling don't you. I hope this will be a happy house full of babies xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Thank ickle for the tip about disregarding the previous cycle. I am glad I could do that and start from scratch.

What to do? I was playing with FF and input a temp rise for tomorrow which would make me ov on monday and 3dpo! If correct it would mean oh gets the night off or should I go with the monitor are peak today therefore bd?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi faye - I think you just know when the house is right and you can visualise a happy family with baby toys all over the place.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I would go for it tonight if you can, cos if you don't get that temp rise you will be gutted you didn't. He can have a rest in a few days time! My OH knows if I do get a bfp that'll be it for months!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

.....although I am lying here waiting for him to finish reading his book and wishing I could just go to sleep! This is not the way you imagine it when you are growing up is it?


----------



## ickle pand

I agree with mrs miggins. If in doubt DTD lol!

I've been trying to sleep for the past hour and a half but it's not happening. Poor DH has taken himself off to the sofa again. He seems to sleep better there cos hes not completly flat. He'll probably come to bed at some point during the night though.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks, looks like we will then I'll know its all covered. Hope Mr miggins finishes his book fast and Mr ickle feels better soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all. How is everyone? Pink did you dtd? Mr Mig did finish reading thank god. Thought I would see a temp rise this morning but it was even lower.


----------



## ickle pand

That fits in with your OPK since you ov 12-36 hours later. 

I got my first peak this morning. Happy but wish we were in a better state for DTD. I'm off ill again today and DH is still coughing loads. Will get him tonight though for definite. I should ov tomorrow so hopefully the swimmers get there in time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bless you both Ickle it's horrible isn't it. At least the flu jab should stave it off for the next year. I deliberately didn't leave the house yesterday, my sinuses get far worse in the cold so I did myself a favour and kept warm. OH has been great with the bding as well even though he feels grotty and just wants to sleep he hasn't made it seem like a chore at all. Should we do it every day until my temp rises?


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning!

Ickle - hope you are both feeling better as the day goes on and manage to dtd tonight. I have been really lucky these last few years I haven't got any severe cold, just the odd chesty cough but with all the robutussin now I might not even get that!!

Mrsmig- I am glad the book wasn't too riveting to keep him up all night. Yes we did DTD last night but it was definately the most unromatic encounter yet, poor bloke was knackered after the football and 'struggled' iykwim. But that made me love him all the more.

The temp drop might be ov dip? 

I had a temp rise today which I thought I might so FF put crosshairs in for ov Monday making me 3dpo but I removed the +ve opk from monday as I was not convinced I was reading it right although it was the darkest opk I had done. So I'll just got by temps and monitor. I think that is me now in the 2WW but I am not going to test, I'll see how my temps go.

Hoep the other girlies are having a nice morning.


----------



## loubyloumum

Good Morning Ladies :wave:

Not had chance to post on here for the past few days as our laptop is in computer hospital since our DS spilt a whole cup of juice all over it oooops :dohh: However I caught up last night on my iphone - wow this thread is a chatty one I LOVE IT!!!

Welcome to all the newcomers - I'm so sorry you are having to post here :hugs: but the ladies on this thread are sooo supportive and incredibly knowledgeable and I'm sure will help you through. I know they have helped me immensely :hugs:

Pink - I'm so sorry to read that the dr made you feel the way she did re your age. I sometimes wonder if these people have any sensitivity at all :hugs: but if its any help to you my sister in law suffered two losses and then went on to have a beautiful healthy little girl last July age 41 and is now ttc baby no2.

MrsMig - GL with catching that darn egg this month, I sooo hope you have, that would be the most wonderful Christmas present in the world fxd :dust: I think this thread needs some christmas :bfp: 

Faye - Fantastic news about your house :happydance: I'm sure you will be filling it with lots of little Faye's before you know it :D 
Also, did AF arrive for you yet? I remember you saying you had some spotting but wasn't sure if she arrived in full flow or not yet? I am waiting for her to arrive at the mo and getting very impatient :growlmad: (sounds very odd saying I want af to arrive :wacko:)

Emum - Your hubby is going to be one lucky man this wkend with all that settling in :winkwink: I love it! How did the waxing go? GL with catching that egg!

Ickle - Sorry you and your OH are feeling so poorly its most certainly makes TTC that much harder when your struggling to breathe and snotting everywhere...sending you a get well soon :hugs:

I hope I haven't missed anyone and hope your all ok :)

AFM - Well according to FF I am supposed to be 13dpo so obviously couldn't resist POAS this morning but of course a :bfn: 
I put up our xmas tree at the weekend to get a little bit of festive cheer injected in to our home :xmas9: my OH thought I was mad putting the decs up in November :haha:
I'm hoping for AF to arrive very soon as I really really really want to start ttc productively but I'm getting really impatient now :growlmad: 
How long was it after anyone's natural mc that she arrived? I'm still only 4w 1day after first day of bleeding - too soon??

Love to you all xxxx 

ps - sorry for the MASSIVE ramble :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Louby, I know what you mean about being lost without the computer. I hve had major issues with the internet but it seems to be sorted now - phew. At work I seem to have sticky keyboard and the left hand side of the keyboard won't write properly so I seem to miss all the 'a's

I know it seem strange to want your AF and when mine did arrive I was emotional but at least I knew where the starting point was and that my cycles would fall back into normal. So ttc forom that point of view was easier. As for when Af will arrive I had an eric and mine arrived 4 weeks 2 days later but I am not sure with natural mc. I think it will depend on when you got your -ve hpt. I think it can vary but I'm hoping you get yours very soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Louby, no need to apologise for the long post, it's good to see you. 
My first mc was a natural, and I can't remember exactly how long after I got my AF, I'm pretty sure it took a little bit longer than the second when I had the Eric- which was a clear 28 days, but not a lot. 5 weeks at the most.


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks ladies - here's hoping the witch shows her face for me over the next week or so so I can get down with some ttc :sex: 
I have plenty of opks at the ready to try and catch the egg and im actually/finally feeling really excited about ttc again :happydance: 

We are going to do this ladies.....we will all get our 2012 babies!!!! xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Morning all!

Louby my MMC was almost 4 weeks ago (medical management, not dc...so really more similar to a natural than to a surgical) and though physically my body feels normal again my hormones seem to have other ideas. I guess when those settle AF is possible. My scan showed my womb completely back to normal last week yet I still spot! (9mm lining, the '3 lines' the sono seemed happy with) So, in my opinion, as hard as it can be to just go with the flow thats what we have to do.

I didnt want to count any day as CD1 til I have had first AF. I'm just treating this time as an observation of my body. Been getting through alot of OPK's watching the hormones fluctuate. Had negative HPT a couple weeks ago.

Its crazy how fast this thread moves lol!

:dust::happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

I started temping this morning, behold- I temped orally, then vaginally...without Fella even noticing, even though I dropped the thermometer and had to rummage round the side of the bed! I think I'll just temp V from now on, I have a cold coming so will be mouthbreathing tonight for sure. *goes off to find the tea tree and drink a pint of fresh orange juice*


----------



## MoonShadow14

Morning ladies

Again, apologies not been on a while. Had a real bad few weeks &#8211; well since m/c at start of October had nothing but bad news so been preoccupied but still TTC.

So I was Shadow14UK but now MoonShadow14.

Anyway, I still a bit messed up but my cycles are now worrying me. I used to be 35days like clockwork but since m/c dunno what is going on. I counted my days from 1st day started bleeding with m/c to try and get rough idea of when I would be AF, AF arrived 33 days after first day of bleed from m/c, I was little surprised but though ah well, back to normal and only few days out.

So I worked out roughly when ovulating which would be this week so naturally OH had been :sex: like made since last week and now really miffed that just been to the loo and looks like start of AF! It&#8217;s only been 21 days since last one. I&#8217;m well peeved and now feels like I have cramp. I have convinced myself it&#8217;s the stupid cyst but if I go back to docs they may just palm me off with the whole &#8211; wait 6 months to a year thing but my gut instinct says the cyst is to blame, although it isn&#8217;t as painful as it was but still niggles at times so assume its still there.

Also been doing some OPK and not has postive so don't think I ovulated yet either. So upset.

On a bigger downer now


----------



## MoonShadow14

unless I am exceedinly lucky and have ovualtion cramps and spotting!? Surely I can't that lucky to have such obvious signs but when I wiped, there was lot of discharged like CM but assumed was AF with the pink/red tinge in it


----------



## Lozdi

Hi there Moonshadow, it sounds to me as if it could just be a case of your cycle needing to normalise its self before it returns to normal. I myself have been having random spotting even though my uterus has returned to normal- there is just no telling what those hormones are going to do next!

I did read somewhere that after MC any bleeding that resembles AF is not to be taken as actual AF unless it has been at least 21 days since the MC bleeding, so, with that in mind that could well be your AF, slightly wonky couple of cycles is apparently normal in the MC world. I guess after one AF that whole 21 day thing still applies.

BD when you feel the time is right, but maybe try to treat the time until you regulate as time to observe what your body is doing.

I have been doing OPK's too and I had an extremely short surge (only 2 + opk's and I do 3 a day, they were at 6pm and then again at 10 ish) How many times a day do you test maybe you just had a short surge in between tests.

I guess the only way to know for sure if it is the cyst is to get a scan done, I had a cyst bleed a few years ago, and it wasnt like AF it was more like normal blood, and it hurt quite alot.

I hope things normalise soon, having an unpredictable cycle is not at all fun is it! :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

It could be O cramps and spotting, but I wouldnt know because I never spotted at all ever til after the MMC, and still not quite sure what an O cramp feels like! I get all sorts of random twinges so hard to guess what is what.


----------



## fayewest

Hi Louby,

Thanks, good to have you back. no AF yet and I did decide to wait until after AF as I am making myself bonkers with all this not knowing


I have pCOS and really bereft of ov signs because of the previous Clomid, although ......... my CP is really high today, could I am approaching OV, god I just want AF so I can get back on the clomid train, I am going BONKERS here! xx


----------



## filipenko32

Afternoon everyone! 

Faye, just out of interest how did you initially get diagnosed with pcos, i mean what made the doctors suspect anything to begin with?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Shadow, sorry to hear you have not been too good. The next step after mc is feeling things have got back to 'normal' so not knowing what is going on with AF/OV etc must be really upsetting and disheartening. :hugs::hugs:

Is it CM tinged red or proper red blood? Maybe you have irritatated your cervix? I don't have much knowledge about the spotting so maybe one of the other ladies will advise you better. Thnking of you.


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry to see that your down and thing aren't going well for you shadow, we're all here for you so talk to us regularly and your stress levels will hopefully come down and your af will return as if by magic before you know it. I can imagine how frustrated you are :cry: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Lozdi and fili!

Lodzi - for me the ov cramp/pain was quite distinct. It was like a pulsing ache with some sharper pains (worse in the evenings) on one of my sides. I could have guessed which side I'd ov'd from (seemed more often right than left). Since the mc though I have a more overall ache and tha pain seem to be in my groin like I have pulled a muscle so I am not sure anymore.


----------



## pinksmarties

Really daft question. We dtd last night about 12.30am. I have put that in as PM Wednesday for FF. What would you ladies do? PM Wednesday or AM Thursday? I can't imagine it'll matter really in the grand scheme of things, just curious.

Must tell you what OH said last night. He got home from the football at about 11.45pm (he has to check FIL house whilst they are away) and asked if he had time for a coffee as he thought we had to bd before midnight for it to count - awww soo sweet!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Faye I too am going insane wanting for my to be body back to normal - from what I can gather this is one of the 'normal' feelings women go through after MC, I think we all feel a little BONKERS on here :haha:

Aww Pink bless him - how thoughtful :) We have bd past 12 at night and I always put it down as pm no other reason than just because I haven't slept, but like you say I'm not sure if it would make that much difference as long as the deed was done is the main thing :winkwink:

Ok and fm - daft and stupid question I'm sure but what does it mean when FF marks one of the days in your calendar white with a black square around the date?? This has appeared for me on the 7th December??? 

xxx


----------



## loubyloumum

:dohh: Silly Louby - on a second look it clearly states test day :haha:

No idea why though - but hey if no af by then I may just POAS for the hell of it :)


----------



## Emum

Hi fili. I have PCOS too so can answer that question for you. Mine was diagnosed when I was trying to conceive number 1 and my periods just stopped completely. That is very extreme though, usually they just become very irregular. It is diagnosed by a combination of blood tests and ultrasound scan. A day 21 progesterone test will show that you haven't ovulated even though you may have had an LH surge, and a hormone test will usually show raised testosterone. On the ultrasound scan, they will see lots of follicles at the same stage, but no dominant follicle to release an egg. I still have mildly polycystic ovaries but I had one drilled about 15 years ago and I do now ovulate fairly regularly. Other symptoms include weight gain, acne and facial hair but not everyone gets these.

My OH has just called me. I am not sure how to feel about this. He has cancelled his trip to India next week, so we should not miss OV after all, and rebooked it for the following week, which is very close to Christmas. But he has also arranged a trip to Athens, after being told to keep Sunday free because I had booked a surprise for him, and is flying out on Sunday evening, back Monday evening. Everything is now booked and paid for at the hotel, and I am unlikely to get much, if any, money back (and it was expensive!) Not sure whether we should still go anyway, even if he needs to leave around 7.30 ish as he thinks is likely. He still doesn't know what is planned. He could go straight to the airport from the hotel, but I am wondering whether it is worth it. My plan was to check in around 2.30, and we have a spa treatment which will be from 3.30 to around 5.30. I guess even if he leaves at 7.30 I could stay on for another couple of hours and enjoy the peace and quiet but it wasn't quite what I had in mind :D


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww emum. Men! *shakes fist* I am sure he thought he was doing it with the right intentions so he was here for when you ov'd but still ggrrr... especially when he knew you had plans for Sunday.

If you can't get a refund I would definately go to make the most of it and grab some 'you' time afterwards.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum, so sorry to hear your plans have been scuppered :-( 
I would stick with what you had planned anyway, it would be a shame to waste it and at least it will be a nice send off for him to Athens, and it is still a chance to catch the eggy! 
Re dtd post midnight, I always put it down as pm. Pink, that is so sweet of your OH! 
Afm, feeling a bit bummed today. My colleague at work, who brought in her bfp test on Tuesday to show me came into work in tears. She started bleeding this morning. She hasn't been to the doctors yet but it's looking as though it could be a very early mc or a chemical. I'm gutted for her. She has been trying since her mmc in February. :cry:


----------



## Tarabay

Hey ladies, can i join u???

my story - i started my miscarriage process on the 23rd Oct, i had alot of pain, then on thursday the 27OCT i started bleeding and stopped roughly 1 and half weeks later.
So 2day it is 5weeks since the first day of my bleed, so i decided i would test this morning with a cheap shops own brand HPT and surprise surprise it was :bfn: went a little crazy and went and bought FRER did it there now and another :bfn:

Im so annoyed and angry and sad and i just dont want to feel like this anymore, i cant understand y its sooooo easy for some people yet soooo hard for others to get pregnant!

I need some encouragmentto keep goin and that someday soon i will get my :bfp: again!!!

I dont monitor my ovulation by anythin i just go for it, i think in the back of my head i have been tryn to convince myself that i dont mind if i get preg or not cuz i hear people say when u really want something to dont get it! But no wen i do my test and get a :bfn: ther is no disguising my unhappiness!

Thanks for listenin and sorry for the rant!

:flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Here is my opinion of the am/pm thing. If I aint been to sleep, its not the next day! (Within reason of course). We usually BD in the morning...which will now be clashing with my temping.

My 4 year old just came up to me, handed me one of my boxes of OPK's and asked 'mummy, what are these?'

'Not sweeties' :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Tara, so sorry for your loss, but you have come to the right place. The ladies here just about healed me after my loss without even knowing it as I lurked for ages before posting.

I know you didn;t want to see a BFN, but think of it this way- at least all the HCG has definately left your system so you can ovulate and get your cycle back on track. Do you want to start using ovulation predictors? If you do then get cheap ones they work fine. If you dont want to start prediction O but would like to TTC and you have a roughly 28 day cycle you could simply try BD'ing every couple of days starting from a couple of days after your AF ends. I have to admit, I'm addicted to the O predictors!

Its OK to rant here, you will find alot of support. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMM24

FILI - glad to hear the cyst is gone Hun! :dust:

ICKLE, I hope DH gets to feeling better soon!

FAYE, awesome, hope that house is a happy house full as well!!!

Welcome TARA, sorry for your loss :hugs:

PINK, I agree with MRSMIG, :sex:

LOUBY, Hi :wave: nice seeing you.... GL FXD!:dust:

*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, but I am trying NOT to SS and yesterday was the last temp I am going to take in the TWW&#8230; I plan to just hang in, concentrate on the holidays, work, and making sure to motivate my testing threads through to their :bfp:s unless there is some major symptom....:paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## Tarabay

Hi thanks! yeah i am in need of somewer to rant as im sure my dh is sick listenin to me!

ooppsss i dont think i explained right, i did a hpt 2weeks after i started bleeding to make sure that my levels wer back down and it was BFN! so now 3weeks later i was really hopin that i would have falle preg again so cuz my af hasnt showed yet i tested and got BFN!

:flower:


----------



## Emum

I know what you mean Mrs MM. I started off last month with the best intentions not to SS, and by 8dpo had convinced myself I was pregnant, not helped by the false positive I got that day :( Just made things harder when it was BFN as usual. This month I have decided not to fill any symptoms into FF and to hide my pregnancy predictor score so I don't obsess, and to do my best to forget about the whole thing from ov to AF though I will still temp just for data collection. Now if I can only stick to that, I'll be happy.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> My OH has just called me. I am not sure how to feel about this. He has cancelled his trip to India next week, so we should not miss OV after all, and rebooked it for the following week, which is very close to Christmas. But he has also arranged a trip to Athens, after being told to keep Sunday free because I had booked a surprise for him, and is flying out on Sunday evening, back Monday evening. Everything is now booked and paid for at the hotel, and I am unlikely to get much, if any, money back (and it was expensive!) Not sure whether we should still go anyway, even if he needs to leave around 7.30 ish as he thinks is likely. He still doesn't know what is planned. He could go straight to the airport from the hotel, but I am wondering whether it is worth it. My plan was to check in around 2.30, and we have a spa treatment which will be from 3.30 to around 5.30. I guess even if he leaves at 7.30 I could stay on for another couple of hours and enjoy the peace and quiet but it wasn't quite what I had in mind :D

Oh no!! I suppose until 7.30 would still give you enough time but:dohh: how annoying. I still think it's worth doing though, it sounds so lovely!



pinksmarties said:


> Really daft question. We dtd last night about 12.30am. I have put that in as PM Wednesday for FF. What would you ladies do? PM Wednesday or AM Thursday? I can't imagine it'll matter really in the grand scheme of things, just curious.
> 
> Must tell you what OH said last night. He got home from the football at about 11.45pm (he has to check FIL house whilst they are away) and asked if he had time for a coffee as he thought we had to bd before midnight for it to count - awww soo sweet!!

That is REALLY sweet of Mr Pink :hugs: I would count it as pm as it's closer to pm! 



MrsMM24 said:


> FILI - glad to hear the cyst is gone Hun! :dust:
> 
> ICKLE, I hope DH gets to feeling better soon!
> 
> FAYE, awesome, hope that house is a happy house full as well!!!
> 
> Welcome TARA, sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> PINK, I agree with MRSMIG, :sex:
> 
> LOUBY, Hi :wave: nice seeing you.... GL FXD!:dust:
> 
> *AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, but I am trying NOT to SS and yesterday was the last temp I am going to take in the TWW I plan to just hang in, concentrate on the holidays, work, and making sure to motivate my testing threads through to their :bfp:s unless there is some major symptom....:paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:

Good luck MrsMM! Hey you're falling behind those keeping up to date standards that you're famous for mrsMM, I had the high NK cells and Pink had the cyst which has thankfully gone :happydance:


----------



## fayewest

Hi Tara, sorry you had had to join us, getting the BFN is really, really hard! You are def in the right place. Lots of love to you xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Tarabay, course you can join us! :flower: We all know how you feel! Hate to say this but think you really need to start opk-ing so you can detect ovulation. This gives you the best possible chance, along with temping (the other ladies are expert at this) for getting your :bfp: and timing :sex: so you make sure you don't miss it. Interested? I am the thread's testing leader :smug: so I can give you more info if you are! :hugs: :hugs: 




Tarabay said:


> Hey ladies, can i join u???
> 
> my story - i started my miscarriage process on the 23rd Oct, i had alot of pain, then on thursday the 27OCT i started bleeding and stopped roughly 1 and half weeks later.
> So 2day it is 5weeks since the first day of my bleed, so i decided i would test this morning with a cheap shops own brand HPT and surprise surprise it was :bfn: went a little crazy and went and bought FRER did it there now and another :bfn:
> 
> Im so annoyed and angry and sad and i just dont want to feel like this anymore, i cant understand y its sooooo easy for some people yet soooo hard for others to get pregnant!
> 
> I need some encouragmentto keep goin and that someday soon i will get my :bfp: again!!!
> 
> I dont monitor my ovulation by anythin i just go for it, i think in the back of my head i have been tryn to convince myself that i dont mind if i get preg or not cuz i hear people say when u really want something to dont get it! But no wen i do my test and get a :bfn: ther is no disguising my unhappiness!
> 
> Thanks for listenin and sorry for the rant!
> 
> :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Lozdi, funny about your son asking about the testing sticks! Yes, not lollipops! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Anyway everyone I have now decided that I am PUPO, pregnant until proven otherwise this month. So I already have my BFP at 3dpo and everyone can congratulate me. Anyone wanna join my sub-PUPO group? How's that for the PMA of a steroid junkie?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm with you!! Hell, I'm not even sure I've ovulated yet but loving the pma!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Fili is right Tara you will have a much better idea of whats going on if you join us in OPK addiction! When I got my first + OPK I got almost as exited as when I see a BFP! It takes away a bit of the feeling of being in limbo. I dont think I have ever had clear O signs so OPK's are amazing for me. I'm testing 3 times a day til I get first AF.


----------



## Lozdi

I just went to POAS...and it went a bit wrong. After dipping the strip, I put down the wrapper and it fell off the stool so I bent down to grab it and (I was wearing my mp3 player) my left earphone fell out and PLOP yes straight into the cup of pee. I wipped it out quick and its now been cleaned and is drying. Hope it works still! :wacko:


----------



## ickle pand

We DTD!! I'm so happy. It wasn't our best work but hoping that since DH abstained for a few days that it'll be a bumper batch of baby batter lol!


----------



## Lozdi

Nice one Ickle lets hope that baby batter mixes nice with your eggy to bake a fine bun in your oven! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Lmao Lodzi! Here's hoping :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Tarabay - sorry that you find yourself here with us but you are in the right place. 

We all support each other especially when needing a rant. I agree with the other about ovulation testing and like Fili said she is the queen of sticks and will guide you if you want to do that.


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle it's all happened for a reason, there'll be soooooo many :spermy: now so you'll be on the fast track for a :bfp: Glad mr ickle is feeling better enough to :sex: :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

yay ickle :happydance: I'm glad you are back on the baby making band wagon!


----------



## filipenko32

anyone on dpo symptom watch yet? I am! Shall I test? Who thinks I should? No effects from the steroids yet after 3 days...hoping i'm not speaking too soon!


----------



## loubyloumum

Yey Ickle that's great - let those :spermy: get that egg :happydance:

Tarabay - so sorry for your loss lovely bit lilt the others say you really are in the right place here. I have had many a rant here and everyone is so so very supportive :hugs: 

I'm 4weeks since mc at the moment and have decided as I have no clue what is going on at the mo with my body I'm just going to keep on DTD as much as possible and if/when af arrives I have taken the experts advice (Fili's) and got myself loads of opks at the ready  

Emum that's such a shame about your plans but I defo think you should still go as I'm sure it will be lovely and you can definatley fit in DTD  

Xxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks everyone :) I might just class today as ov day so that I can get the due date that I want lol! Though if I get a BFP I really couldn't give a toss what date it's due :)

Tarabay - so sorry for your loss, but glad that you've found us to help you through it.


----------



## Tarabay

hi again, gosh everybody is so so nice here, thank u so much!:flower:

yes i agree with the opk, maybe eventually when AF arrives i will try them next cycle! could someone give me a brief run down on them???

i think 2day is just a superbad day for me, my sis in law found out she was pregnant the day i started miscarring and she is goin for her first scan 2moro so im just not dealing with that at all, it is worse and harder than i imagined! i hope it gets easier as her pregnancy goes on!

thanks agin for all the kindness and if someone cud give me advice on opk?? maybe sud i start doin it now or wait till AF shows and start afresh???

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil I thanked you instead of replying with quote and then my post wouldn't post, it all went wrong. 
But yes, I am symptom spotting already and I'm not even sure I have ovulated! But my ovaries are twanging and pinging like billyo. 
And of course you should test woman!!!
Tara, welcome. Sorry for your loss, you are in the right place.


----------



## ickle pand

My ovaries are the same mrs miggins. Not sure which one I'm going to ov from yet but I'm rooting for lefty lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm gunning for team Right! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Tarabay, not sure I can do 'brief' on such an important subject!! :shock: :haha:

Well, you can buy internet cheapies online and they are definitely much cheaper and very reliable. I bought a bulk load from Home and Health online. You buy them in 3 different strengths 20miu 30miu 40miu. You only need one strength really, prob 30 miu but I am obsessed! This is the really important bit, the ONLY time it will be positive is if the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line. On here we use them to see when ovulation is approaching and we usually see the lines getting darker and darker as ov draws near. You can also use them after ov to see them getting fainter and fainter so you know along with temperature changes and cm changes (from wet, egg white to sticky or creamy) that you have ov'd. When the time comes for you, if you post a picture of your test I will tell you whether it's positive if you can't tell 1st time round. I bought 50 tests for £7 so they're much cheaper than the CB digi opks as you can see. You can't just wee on them though as they have a cut off line that mustn't get wet so collect some wee in a plastic cup or something. I have recycled one of those clear plastic lids off those cylinder toothpastes! Pink says I must have a good aim. Then you just dip the test in for 10 secs or so. I do all three strengths 3 x a day up to ov but this is not normal behaviour and i need help!! :wacko: When BFP time draws near you can use the opks again to hopefully see the lines getting darker!! :yipee: This is so exciting as it's not like you're really testing with a preg test but you are......... opks pick up hcg!! I love opks sooooo much. I have never taken longer than 2 months to get pregnant and i'm sure it's because of the opks and Conceive Plus I use (a special :spermy: gloopy swimming pool lube you can get from Home and Health too). Hope that's helpful. Ask me anything you wanna know. Oh also I stick all the tests on A4 paper and label them so I know for the next cycle when ttc what to expect. Take pregnacare + Omega oil too and you'll be good to go! 



Tarabay said:


> hi again, gosh everybody is so so nice here, thank u so much!:flower:
> 
> yes i agree with the opk, maybe eventually when AF arrives i will try them next cycle! could someone give me a brief run down on them???
> 
> i think 2day is just a superbad day for me, my sis in law found out she was pregnant the day i started miscarring and she is goin for her first scan 2moro so im just not dealing with that at all, it is worse and harder than i imagined! i hope it gets easier as her pregnancy goes on!
> 
> thanks agin for all the kindness and if someone cud give me advice on opk?? maybe sud i start doin it now or wait till AF shows and start afresh???
> 
> :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

my ovaries have gone to :sleep: no nothing!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Their work is done this month Fil! And by the way, I never knew you used 3 different strength opk's 3 times a day? You kept that under your hat!:winkwink:
I also didn't know you could use them as pregnancy tests either. Which are the most sensitive? The ones I use are 20 miu I think.


----------



## ickle pand

That's cos they need a rest after growing that big eggy that they just ovulated fili :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Their work is done this month Fil! And by the way, I never knew you used 3 different strength opk's 3 times a day? You kept that under your hat!:winkwink:
> I also didn't know you could use them as pregnancy tests either. Which are the most sensitive? The ones I use are 20 miu I think.

Yeah she kept that one a bit quiet!!:haha::winkwink:

My opks are from amazon and they are the 20miu ones.


----------



## Tarabay

filipenko32 said:


> Hi Tarabay, not sure I can do 'brief' on such an important subject!! :shock: :haha:
> 
> Well, you can buy internet cheapies online and they are definitely much cheaper and very reliable. I bought a bulk load from Home and Health online. You buy them in 3 different strengths 20miu 30miu 40miu. You only need one strength really, prob 30 miu but I am obsessed! This is the really important bit, the ONLY time it will be positive is if the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line. On here we use them to see when ovulation is approaching and we usually see the lines getting darker and darker as ov draws near. You can also use them after ov to see them getting fainter and fainter so you know along with temperature changes and cm changes (from wet, egg white to sticky or creamy) that you have ov'd. When the time comes for you, if you post a picture of your test I will tell you whether it's positive if you can't tell 1st time round. I bought 50 tests for £7 so they're much cheaper than the CB digi opks as you can see. You can't just wee on them though as they have a cut off line that mustn't get wet so collect some wee in a plastic cup or something. I have recycled one of those clear plastic lids off those cylinder toothpastes! Pink says I must have a good aim. Then you just dip the test in for 10 secs or so. I do all three strengths 3 x a day up to ov but this is not normal behaviour and i need help!! :wacko: When BFP time draws near you can use the opks again to hopefully see the lines getting darker!! :yipee: This is so exciting as it's not like you're really testing with a preg test but you are......... opks pick up hcg!! I love opks sooooo much. I have never taken longer than 2 months to get pregnant and i'm sure it's because of the opks and Conceive Plus I use (a special :spermy: gloopy swimming pool lube you can get from Home and Health too). Hope that's helpful. Ask me anything you wanna know. Oh also I stick all the tests on A4 paper and label them so I know for the next cycle when ttc what to expect. Take pregnacare + Omega oil too and you'll be good to go!

All i can say is OMG!!!!!!! you have done a really good job at explainin so thank u for that but a bigger thank u goes to u for givin me back some confidence and makin me laugh for the first time 2day!!! :hugs:

ok so sud i start this now or after i get AF?????

I am never gna remember all of that, i thot it was basically poas once a day and wen it was positive ther was a second line and thats wen u wer ovulating! Obviously i was VERY wrong! I am def gna need some help with this, are you gna be about for a while???

I am not gna think bout the opks being used as preg test cuz i need to concentrate on using them for O first so i know im gettin it right!

So how do u know wen to:sex: when the line is as dark or darker???? and do u not stop testing after u have ovulated and the line is gettin fainter??? or continue to test everyday through TTW and wait for the line gettin darker again???????

God i feel so stupid not knowin any of this!! r u testing 3 times a day or 3 times each so 9times?? and y??? sorry im just findin it very hard to get to grips with how wrong i was about this???

I was thinkin of takin pregnacare conception, u would advise this????

thank u sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We're all going to be around for a while and we can all help you Tara! No need to do 9 tests a day really, but at the time when you think you are ovulating it is a good idea to do 3, not first morning urine but from late morning onwards. Personally I would wait until after AF but it's entirely up to you. If I were you I would have a good read back through this thread and you will find a lot of the answers cos we ask each other all the time! And no need to feel stupid because if you have never done any of this stuff before then there is no reason you should know! I am still trying to figure it all out as well. It does make it all good fun though.


----------



## Tarabay

another question, i searched 'HOME AND HEALTH' into google and got discovery home and health but cudnt find anywer to buy opk's???????????????

i wana get them bought incase AF turns up soon!!


----------



## Tarabay

another question, i searched 'HOME AND HEALTH' into google and got discovery home and health but cudnt find anywer to buy opk's???????????????

i wana get them bought incase AF turns up soon!!

Yes think i will take a look back through it! I was just thinkin about how fun its gna be, thats y i think iv got my confidence back a bit! :hugs:

Does everybody take prenatal vitamins???? maybe i sud start takin them aswell??

Thanks again


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Their work is done this month Fil! And by the way, I never knew you used 3 different strength opk's 3 times a day? You kept that under your hat!:winkwink:
> I also didn't know you could use them as pregnancy tests either. Which are the most sensitive? The ones I use are 20 miu I think.

I'm sure i did mention it somewhere in these 3 million pages worth of baby banter mrs migg. Yeah the 20 miu's are the most sensitive but none of them will turn positive unless it's a pos if you know what i mean! So not sure what i'm trying to prove by using all three!:wacko: Oh yes they can be used as early preg tests for sure. The opks pick up hcg but the preg tests won't pick up LH so you can't use preg tests to detect lutinising hormone. A CB Digi Ov stick went all smily faced in my last pregnancy - tried it for fun! 



ickle pand said:


> That's cos they need a rest after growing that big eggy that they just ovulated fili :)

:haha:Hope so!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just thought Tara, I was talking rubbish. I didn't wait for AF before I started using opk's at all. I didn't quite get the hang of them at first though and I missed the egg.


----------



## filipenko32

You're very welcome! :hugs: Yes mrs migg is right, just do three a day, morning noon and night and start asap (I used the fastest delivery service on Home and Health because I was suffering from withdrawal symptoms :nope: and was practically shaking when they arrived!!) It's nice to see a pattern in the colour change and it gives you back some conntrol over an otherwise uncontrollable thing I suppose. We'll all be around I should think! You :sex: as the lines are getting darker because you're entering your fertile window but there is something called SMEP which the other girls are expert on about timing around ov. Me and DH are like :bunny: :bunny: as soon as my lines even start getting darker and then when they're very dark we up it to twice a day for 3-4 days if we can and this covers a positive test (very dark line). However, this also is most likely not necessary and once a day or every other day is fine so long as you :sex: in this fertile window. :spermy: can live for 5 days ish too so you can :sex: 5 days before a positive test and still be in with a chance! 

[/QUOTE]

All i can say is OMG!!!!!!! you have done a really good job at explainin so thank u for that but a bigger thank u goes to u for givin me back some confidence and makin me laugh for the first time 2day!!! :hugs:

ok so sud i start this now or after i get AF?????

I am never gna remember all of that, i thot it was basically poas once a day and wen it was positive ther was a second line and thats wen u wer ovulating! Obviously i was VERY wrong! I am def gna need some help with this, are you gna be about for a while???

I am not gna think bout the opks being used as preg test cuz i need to concentrate on using them for O first so i know im gettin it right!

So how do u know wen to:sex: when the line is as dark or darker???? and do u not stop testing after u have ovulated and the line is gettin fainter??? or continue to test everyday through TTW and wait for the line gettin darker again???????

God i feel so stupid not knowin any of this!! r u testing 3 times a day or 3 times each so 9times?? and y??? sorry im just findin it very hard to get to grips with how wrong i was about this???

I was thinkin of takin pregnacare conception, u would advise this????

thank u sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!!!

:hugs:[/QUOTE]


----------



## filipenko32

Hey you girls I did mention it! I did! :brat: :brat: :haha: 

Maybe tarabay could find it when she's reading back through (in a year's time!) 



Mrs Miggins said:


> Their work is done this month Fil! And by the way, I never knew you used 3 different strength opk's 3 times a day? You kept that under your hat!:winkwink:
> I also didn't know you could use them as pregnancy tests either. Which are the most sensitive? The ones I use are 20 miu I think.




pinksmarties said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Their work is done this month Fil! And by the way, I never knew you used 3 different strength opk's 3 times a day? You kept that under your hat!:winkwink:
> I also didn't know you could use them as pregnancy tests either. Which are the most sensitive? The ones I use are 20 miu I think.
> 
> Yeah she kept that one a bit quiet!!:haha::winkwink:
> 
> My opks are from amazon and they are the 20miu ones.Click to expand...


----------



## filipenko32

Here you go Tara https://www.homehealth-uk.com/


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mr Migg shaved his head today and is cold, so he has come to bed in a woolly hat. And I have to have sex with him tonight. That is all.


----------



## Tarabay

filipenko32 said:


> Here you go Tara https://www.homehealth-uk.com/

thanks fili! i didnt come across this website at all, weird!

so i buy the 30 and use them 3 times a day every day???

and start even now before AF? and use them again the day AF finishes??

yeah maybe i will come across that post but it will defo take me a loooooonnngggg time, i have only got through 10pages so far haha!

so 3 times a day every day and wait on the line gettin as dark as the control line???????

Do i buy ovulation test strips???????


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins said:


> Mr Migg shaved his head today and is cold, so he has come to bed in a woolly hat. And I have to have sex with him tonight. That is all.

I hope you made him take it off for the :sex: I thought mr pand was bad for trying to leave his socks on and he's ill lol! You'll end up with a fetish for woolly hats if he keeps doing that lol! 

Afm - I'm feeling human again! Don't think I've ever felt so perky at this time in the morning. It's such a relief! Got my second peak and a lovely temp do this morning so think today's the day. 

Got the dietitian today at the fertility clinic so going to have to see all those lovely bumps on those lucky cows standing outside the maternity hospital smoking but it's fine cos I'll have my own bump soon enough. Meeting mum afterwards to walk through the magic pillars too. Think ov day is the perfect day to do it. Then tonight we're cleaning and tidying the living room so that we can get the christmas tree up :)


----------



## ickle pand

Omg! Just took some of DH's Benylin for mucas because I noticed it had the same ingredient as robutissen but it's disgusting! Trying not to pull a face so I don't have to explain to DH why I'm taking cough mixture when I don't have a cough lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, it's horrible seeing that isn't it? You feel like telling them they don't deserve it. I hope it goes well at the dietician. 
We didn't end up dtd in the end last night, we waited till this morning as OH was too tired (and so was I really) so hopefully we haven't missed the slot! But at least I didn't have to worry about the hat. He actually forgot he was wearing it and settled down to sleep with it on, weirdo. 
I was wondering about the cough syrup too Ickle, especially as I think the antibiotics have dried things up a bit. Do you think it's too late? Temp only slightly higher this morning. I am off to stalk your chart.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Mr Migg shaved his head today and is cold, so he has come to bed in a woolly hat. And I have to have sex with him tonight. That is all.

:xmas13: Hats off to you mrs migg!! 



Tarabay said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Here you go Tara https://www.homehealth-uk.com/
> 
> thanks fili! i didnt come across this website at all, weird!
> 
> so i buy the 30 and use them 3 times a day every day???
> 
> and start even now before AF? and use them again the day AF finishes??
> 
> yeah maybe i will come across that post but it will defo take me a loooooonnngggg time, i have only got through 10pages so far haha!
> 
> so 3 times a day every day and wait on the line gettin as dark as the control line???????
> 
> Do i buy ovulation test strips???????Click to expand...

Tara you'll need more than 30 for three times a day and they are called ovulation strips i think yeah. I ended up spending quite a bit on that website but needs must! Yeah and just do them 3 x a day until you ov and then you could space out the testing a bit up to period if you like. 



ickle pand said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Mr Migg shaved his head today and is cold, so he has come to bed in a woolly hat. And I have to have sex with him tonight. That is all.
> 
> I hope you made him take it off for the :sex: I thought mr pand was bad for trying to leave his socks on and he's ill lol! You'll end up with a fetish for woolly hats if he keeps doing that lol!
> 
> Afm - I'm feeling human again! Don't think I've ever felt so perky at this time in the morning. It's such a relief! Got my second peak and a lovely temp do this morning so think today's the day.
> 
> Got the dietitian today at the fertility clinic so going to have to see all those lovely bumps on those lucky cows standing outside the maternity hospital smoking but it's fine cos I'll have my own bump soon enough. Meeting mum afterwards to walk through the magic pillars too. Think ov day is the perfect day to do it. Then tonight we're cleaning and tidying the living room so that we can get the christmas tree up :)Click to expand...

Ickle good luck at the clinic today! I am off to a fertility clinic today. We had this appointment booked when we were thinking of IVF so we thought we'd go anyway. Happy Ov Day!! Funny about the socks but my DH ALWAYS wears his socks for :sex: as his feet get so cold he can't be without his socks!!:blush::blush::haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all,

Had to love the hat on Mr miggins. I too have been known to keep my socks on :blush: though so can't comment :haha:

I'm glad you are feeling better ickle. I bought cough medicine from boots and that didn't taste too bad but then again I don't mind the taste of cough medicine. Hope it goes well at the clinic this morning.

I am sound wierder my the minute!!

Another temp rise but internet playing up again at home so wil have to input data now I'm at work, just when I thought it was sorted - grrrr....


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - It's ridiculous that the fertility clinic is in the maternity hospital at all. Talk about a slap in the face! I'm just glad that the nurse at my GP warned me when I was getting bloods taken for my referral. 

Fili - you're a tolerant lady. DH wouldn't get any if he left his socks on lol!

Pink - I don't mind the taste either but this was a menthol one. Think I'll buy a normal one on the way home.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Could someone please spell out to me what exactly is meant to happen to your temps during and after ovulation? I know I'm being a bit dim but is what is happening on my chart what you would expect to see if say I ov yesterday? My main concern is that if I have a short cycle, ov on day 17 or 18 gives me a short luteal phase doesn't it? But then that can cause infertility and I know I can get pregnant.


----------



## ickle pand

You're supposed to see a dip at ovulation (but not always) followed by a temp spike that stays higher for at least 3 days. Under the Education tab on the left hand side of FF, there's a heading called games. There's a chart interpretation game, where you have to guess which day ovulation happened on for a heap of charts that it gives you. It's good practice for interpreting your own chart. 

Plus you can go back to the charting course and look over the relevant lesson again (Lesson 13 I just checked).


----------



## Lozdi

Good Morning Lovely Ladies!

Again theres a few pages added to this thread! Is there any longest thread awards we should be aiming for?

My cold is getting worse despite tea tree and a couple of tons of vitamin C so I'm distracting myself by sticking my series of fade in + opk's into the back of the note book I purchased especially for them. In the front will go the ones after I start my AF. I mean business! Going to put temps into FF today and just delete the info and begin again when I get actual AF. Is that ok? I take it that there is a delete option? 

Tara you sound like focusing on TTC and OPK's is doing wonders for you! 

I did something out of character for me today, I did a HPT knowing there was no point at this point. Ofc it was a BFN, for if I did O when I think I did I would only be 9 dpo and havent spotted any symptoms except a grumpiness creeping in. (Normal)

Roll on the 7th (when I think its AF time) So I can get out of this limbo!

I mean serious business next month, SERIOUS BUSINESS! :sex: so need to get practice in on FF!


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi - you don't need to delete the info. Just remove it from your stats since your ov day and LP might be a bit off. (Data tab, then Manage Stats and Averages, then pick which cycles you want to include in your stats). I usually start testing at around 7DPO, so 9DPO isn't that crazy lol! 

AFM - I've lost a pound in 2 months. Not great but better than a pound on. I'm going to get serious though. I'm going to the gym this weekend to see about joining and I'm going to do a shopping order over the weekend so I'm not tempted to buy any of the nice christmas food the shops are full of just now. 

Oh and I walked through the magic pillars, twice. Mum said "it should be twice as effective now" so I said "Yeah I might get twins". I'd love to have twins but I think DH would have a heart attack lol!


----------



## Lozdi

Congratulations on the pound lost! Its not so bad you lost it slowly, its healthier than losing it fast! Bad bad bad time of year to have to resist taste temptation though isnt it!

My half temp chart I started on FF will probably look all over the place as I havent mastered waking to temp at the same time every morning yet. I do temp orally, then vaginally so I have 2 measurements. I figured if I take both then cant do both every now and again I can use previous data. ie: wont want to twinkle temp in the morning if I have been woken up by fella poking me in the back with his Man Sword, therefore will just mouth temp and look at my data to see what twinkle temp matches that mouth temp, iykwim. Also when I mouth breathe this sytem should be handy. 

So far I have this-

1st dec: Mouth 36.51 Twinkle 36.77 (normal night sleep closed mouth no cold)
2nd Mouth 36.42 Twinkle 37.06 Late night, mouth breathed due to cold, suspect slight temp rise due to cold. 

See the difference in the normal one isnt much, so when I'm not with cold/bunged up, in theory I should see a similar diff in the 2 temps. I just love complicating things. :winkwink:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it's terrible. I love christmas and all the food that goes with it. Luckily we don't have many parties to go to, so no excuses to drink. 

Twinkle temp! Love that! I did notice a setting on FF next to where you pick celsius or Fahrenheit where you pick how you temp - orally or vaginally (really shouldn't type those words on my work computer lol) Not sure what difference it makes - surely a temp's a temp, as long as you go with one or the other and are consistant with it. 

Sounds like a good system for correcting your temps :) There should be a consistant 0.26 ish difference, if your first temps are anything to go by.


----------



## Lozdi

I picked the vaginal (twinkle haha) temping option on FF. It will definately be the most reliable for me. It took alot actually for me to temp down there. The whole MMC and being examined with one of those nasty thingies like in a smear test has darn well traumatised me about that area >.< I just put in in only an inch or so, any further and I would scream and run away lol

My next minor problemo to overcome is the whole cm thing. TMI alert: Sometimes, when we BD in the am, just after waking up, my body is a little behind my mind and I am usually mentally in the right place to BD before I physically am.....soooooo...if my EPO plan starting this AF doesnt work for quantity of CM I shall have to figure out how to use pre seed or some such stuff Without Fella Noticing. This will not be easy but I enjoy a challenge!

I can sneak a chocolate orange through a room full of men and boys unnoticed so I reckon my chances are fair :haha: its all about stealth!


----------



## Lozdi

Random info: This is how into charting and comparing things I am getting-

Fella and I played a massive Uno tournament last night, and when out scores reached the end of the first coloumn I set up another...then proceeded to compare our scores stage by stage to the last column aswell as add up the totals so I could see on average who was doing better by which stage. Terrible isnt it!!! Conversations went like this-

Fella: Whats the score?
Me: Well you have 283 in total, and I have 234. But this time last column you had 144 and I had 100. Also this time last column I had only won twice and you had won 3 times but this time it is I who has won 3 times, and you 2.
Fella: *eye roll*
Me: I just need to science it up a bit!

Too obsessed? Or just naturally competitive in Uno? :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

OH MY GOODNESS! Home Health UK take paypal! (I do not do debit or credit cards) I am going to ebay some crystals later and rebuild my paypal funds...I have a feeling I will be needing alot! Mwahahahaha! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

No not obsessed at all. I love charts and spreadsheets and geeky stuff like that. I used to do HS&E incident statistics in a previous job for 40 oil rigs so had spreadsheets and graphs and charts and used them to make powerpoint presentations. I was in my element!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi lozdi I twinkle temp (love that phrase!) and oral and they fillow the same pattern with a rough 0.3 difference in values.

Ickle - 1 pound is still 1 pound off well done! I don't want to put you off going to the gym but they might have good incentive deals after new year.


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi TARA, good luck! There is soooo much information and inspiration on BnB, soak it up! Here is another site I use for HPTs, OPKs, etc! https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/extra-sensitive-pregnancy-test.html

Hi Ladies, I hope you are all well going into the weekend. This thread has begunt o move so fast, I can't keep up, like normal, but wishing us all well and :dust:

*AFM...*You are welcome to stalk my chart, not much to report about myself ladies No temping after DPO/SS zone for me! Strictly motivational for my testing threads through to their :bfp:s :paper: WAITING.... GL FXD!:dust:


----------



## ickle pand

I know that's probably true Pink, but I just want to get started and try to start a routine before all the damage that gets done over christmas. 

The one I want to go to has a 6 week introduction programme and guarantees results or you get your money back. It has no joining fee and you get a personal training session each week, so I think that'd be a good start. My work will also pay £20 towards a gym membership each month which is really good. I just need to go and find out how much it'll cost etc, to make sure we can afford it.


----------



## Lozdi

I have sometimes pondered joining a gym, but I am one of those people who completely rebels against any kind of pressure/ defined routine, so feel it would be a waste of my money, as I would hardly ever go! I do sit ups and stretching exercises at home. More stretching than sit ups though, and I shall only do sit ups from AF to O once AF actually starts, just incase, as during my extensive googling I read somewhere that harsh abdominal exercises could interfere with an implantation. (Not sure how true that is, but it gives me an excuse to only do sit ups half the month so wayhay) The hardest bit of the food/weight aspect for me has been giving up truffles. I was eating a bag of rum truffles a day when I was pregnant- dont worry it was rum flavouring not the boozey kind!

Its super brilliant that you work pays towards a gym membership, really nifty!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it's actually really good of them. It's one of the few perks we get. 

I need to lose weight or I won't get clomid or IVF so I've got that to motivate me. I need to have a BMI of less than 35 (yeah I'm really overweight lol) I want to be as healthy as I can be for pregnancy. Oh and I want my bump (whenever I get it) to show as soon as poss :) 2012 is going to be my lucky year I've decided lol


----------



## Lozdi

I dont have much good advice for losing weight in a healthy manner except for eat well and exercise- the only time I have ever lost drastic weight was due to big stress and I had no desire to eat for about a week. Not good. Starvation diets are soooo bad so now even if stressed I make myself eat. BD is good for burning calories! :happydance::sex::winkwink:


----------



## Lozdi

Ohhh Blimey! 100 OPK's for 14 quid on home health UK. *faints* This has made me happy. Im going to do my ebay work now, as I only hav about 7 quid in paypal. :loopy:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone! So from skimming and scanning - Ickle a pound off is better than a pound on, especially with all the stress you've been under :hugs: Hope the magic pillars work and you do get twins!! :hugs: :baby: :baby: Where are they exactly lol! Can't believe you like charts and the like. You geek!! :haha:

Loz - I know the price and amount is just brilliant isn't it? Hours of testing fun!

I love running in the fresh air esp when it's cold so aside from the pool at the gym I don't use the main machine bit. uggg! But some people love it and get into it, so might be worth a go ickle? maybe you'd like swimming? Ive been going early in the mornings, well if i get there for 9am it's lovely and quiet! Prof at another clinic was not helpful today, same old they don't know why, so sticking with the steroid doc. I am actually getting a sore throat with the steroids lowering my immune system. I can't tell you how pleased i am about this as I am NEVER ill - not since I was about 5. So maybe this will be it for me. Had a lovely day with hubby today in central London, it was a romantic adventure and i feel very in love!! And lots of love going out to you all too this friday eve! x x x :hugs: :friends:


----------



## Lozdi

Indeed Fili hours of testing fun! With that amount for that price I will probably test a bunch of house hold stuff too just for laughs. I have often wondered if beer every ovulates! (NOT that beer is classed as a household item dont want to sound like a heavy drinker lol one bottle and I'm tiddly, no need for heaviness) I wonder how fella would act if he is sat there with his glass of red wine and I popped an OPK into it for 20 seconds. :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

TMI ALERT:

I have just had what COULD be the start of AF!!!!!! And thus a possible end to this limbo!!!!

It was *cough* similar to EWCM but red. This is pretty much what my mid-AF is usually like, after a day or 2 of brown blood. I'm guessing that if this is indeed AF, then theres simply no brown blood this time due to the MMC and the fluctuating hormones. I have honestly never been exited before at the idea of getting my monthly lol this feels bizarre! I certainly feel too hot and very snappy which is normal for me if its AF though it could simply be the higher temp from this cold. 

I just looked back through my lil cycle diary and I conclude from the day of the + opk, depending on when the eggy was actually released, at the most I am 10 dpo, and at the least, 8. This isnt good is it? If AF comes sooner than 10 days after O is that lp defect? (if so it better bloody well resolve its self next month!) To be 10 dpo now, eggy would have had to been released within just a few hours of that + opk. Hmmmmm.


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi - you count your cycle from first day of proper red bleeding so it may be tomorrow. After my mc with eric FF estimated my last cycle to have an LP of 9 days. The others on here said this was just because of mc and hormone fluctuations and may not be the norm. But like you I was very worried. This month I think I ov'd Wednesday CD14. Usually my cycles are 26/27 days long so if this was an 'average' cycle (pre mc) it would give me a 12/13day LP.

Knowledge (via google!) is very good but it can sometimes make us worry unnecessarily. The good thing about charting that if any LP issue do arise you can show them to the Dr.

I don't think there is such a thing as TMI on here!!:winkwink:


----------



## Lozdi

I'm not so much worried, as frustrated lol, my cycles, though I never really payed attention to length, were around 28 days (figured from being on the pill for years, 28 pills in packet) Ofc I'm not on those anymore so in theory my 'normal' from now on could be very different. 

Dr Google was not helpful in this matter, Dr Google thinks its an implantation bleed. I beg to differ though I'm 99% certain the eggy was missed this month, if there even was an egg. Could have just been my LH trying. The multitude of twinges and aches that come and go are not helping! Silly body, tut tut!


----------



## pinksmarties

I know what you mean about our bodies. My twinges and aches have been different since the mc/eric so it's relearning what thing might mean again either that or things are still settling down. Grr... so frustrating.

You might have said already but when did you stop the pill?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I am also concerned about my luteal phase. But, if AF does come this month, at least I will know. Going by the opks it looks like yesterday was O day. The one day this whole week or so we did not dtd. Bloomin typical.


----------



## Lozdi

Before I got pg that ended in the mmc, I was on microgynon, I had been on it since after my youngest was born, who just turned 4 in nov. I stopped taking it a couple months before my last pg, to see if it made me less of a roaring screaming nutcase, and it did make me less of a roaring screaming nutcase. I wasn;t planning another pregnancy, but I wasn't preventing either. I had been broody and decided if it was to be it would be whether or not I was on the pill. I actually conceived both of my boys while on the pill! Both times drink had been involved although I only actually threw up within the danger window with one.

So, given this I figured why carry on taking it if it was making me evil (I was horrible, and always upset due to not wanting to be horrible) Plus I had started to notice that once the active pills were taken and just the dummies were left I would still find myself waiting for AF an extra couple of days. So, last pg happened on cycle 2 after taking my pill break. I feel a bit bad because I didn;t tell fella that I was taking a break, but I was in the habit of taking them at night as we chill in our living room so figured he must have noticed that I wasn't doing so any more. I never liked taking the pill it felt wrong >.< I'm never having it ever again! He never even brought it up when I fell pg, and he isnt daft so I just presume he knows. I'd quite like to ask if he ever noticed but he looks so sad when I mention the baby we lost. He agrees with me though, that I am way nicer when not on the pill, and that I shouldnt take it again.

Anyway, I should imagine that by the time I got pg, the pill was well out of my system. I hadnt mentioned it before, mainly because it makes me seem like a loony, stopping it without telling fella but it wasnt quite like that. I was just so sick of yelling at him and my boys for no good reason, then crying because I had upset them all.

Ooops look I did a rant...how unlike me! :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - that's still excellent bd-ing!! I have been searching the FF charts and looking for when people bd'd and resulting pg outcomes and there is a 1% difference for those who bd'd on ov day and those that did not (if you include bd the 4 days prior and 1 post ov).


----------



## Lozdi

That is a very small difference!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's some SERIOUS research Pink! I applaud you! :thumbup:


----------



## Lozdi

I think AF is definately on the cards for soon, I just had a mega meltdown at my tv aerial for messing with my eastenders watching. I'm a bit ashamed to admit I willingly broke the aerial. However, after I felt better so I plugged it all back in and behold- it is working better than before!


----------



## pinksmarties

I wish I could take credit for lots of research but there is an option when looking at charts to include when people bd. I was looking during the week when my ov date was in question and whether it was worth bding more. I love graphs and all stuff like this, I am like ickle in that sense!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh, I don't. They make me go a bit squinty!


----------



## filipenko32

Everyone news update on my diagnosis - I am convinced this is what is wrong with me. But first everyone needs to be taking Omega oil from the Pregnacare Plus range if you're not. It has a zillion benefits to ovulation, luteal phase, time to pregnancy etc. You must take the Pregnacare Plus one though as it's pure and doesn't contain mercury. 

Theory based on clinic visit today: My husband and I carry 2 different immune genes which rarely come together (ie one of us has the rare gene). When these genes come together the body generates millions more NK cells and slowly but surely kills the pregnancy off or causes poor implantation, behind dates, and if the 'attacked pregnancy' limps towards the 3rd tri - stillbirth :shock: This fits in with my implantation cramps always suddenly stopping - emum, lodzi and mrs migg did you have implantation cramping, like mild period cramping with your successful pregnacies for at least a month? Mine went after 1.5 weeks! So I am really really hoping that the steroids work as this diagnosis fits me perfectly. Prof L R will test us for this gene mutations -hopefully, well it is her study so I will be pointing this out next week.


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - I am glad you are getting more testing and the genetics done. Why does the omega help with the problems you have? Was that advised to you? I am a bit reluctant as a few people said it messed up their cycles so didn't want to risk it.

I know mine wasn't ultimately successful but I had cramping from about week 3.5ish until about 8 weeks


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya pink, thanks so much, you will be successful very soon though :flow: Omega oil just has so many benefits, i'll find you some links / info tomorrow. It's really good for your cycles and hormone regulation etc. the doc was going on and on and on and on about it...


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - the magic pillars are in Aberdeen. If they work, I'll smuggle you girls in for free but after that I'm going to charge people. I'll make millions lol!

AFM - I got my CB digi's today. No instruction leaflet with them so if anyone has one that they want to scan for me, it'd be much appreciated. 

I tried to entice DH to DTD but he turned me down because he said he's still not feeling well. I reminded him that today is ov day but he still wasn't up for it. I went to bed with the laptop and left him to play xbox, feeling a bit upset and did a bit of research on adoption. 

Well about 10 mins later he came through and said something a bit obscene, which I'll save your delicate eyes from, but basically asked if I was still up for it and we got the job done. Afterwards he jokingly told me to get my legs in the air loll! 

He asked what I was up to on the computer so I told him. Told him that we couldn't apply to adopt while we're on the waiting list for fertility treatment and he said he knew because he'd done a bit of research on his own, which totally surprised me. He said some lovely things about how he'd looked it up because if we can't have children of our own, he'd want us to adopt because he thinks I'd make a great mum and how I have so much love to give a child. So here's me lying on my back, bum under my pillow with tears running into my ears! Just when I think he's a pain in the ass, he always pulls something like that out of the bag :) Feeling very loved up and soppy just now!

And yes I am still lying with a pillow under my bum as I type this lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Here you go Ickle https://www.clearblue.com/uk/new-clearblue-digital-pregnancy-test-with-conception-indicator.php


----------



## filipenko32

Aww ickle, that's so lovely, what a wonderful hubby you've got. It shows how much they love us when we are feeling like crap and 'failures' it us they love not future babies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: ps keep those legs up high for the gravity defying :spermy: chute!



ickle pand said:


> Fili - the magic pillars are in Aberdeen. If they work, I'll smuggle you girls in for free but after that I'm going to charge people. I'll make millions lol!
> 
> AFM - I got my CB digi's today. No instruction leaflet with them so if anyone has one that they want to scan for me, it'd be much appreciated.
> 
> I tried to entice DH to DTD but he turned me down because he said he's still not feeling well. I reminded him that today is ov day but he still wasn't up for it. I went to bed with the laptop and left him to play xbox, feeling a bit upset and did a bit of research on adoption.
> 
> Well about 10 mins later he came through and said something a bit obscene, which I'll save your delicate eyes from, but basically asked if I was still up for it and we got the job done. Afterwards he jokingly told me to get my legs in the air loll!
> 
> He asked what I was up to on the computer so I told him. Told him that we couldn't apply to adopt while we're on the waiting list for fertility treatment and he said he knew because he'd done a bit of research on his own, which totally surprised me. He said some lovely things about how he'd looked it up because if we can't have children of our own, he'd want us to adopt because he thinks I'd make a great mum and how I have so much love to give a child. So here's me lying on my back, bum under my pillow with tears running into my ears! Just when I think he's a pain in the ass, he always pulls something like that out of the bag :) Feeling very loved up and soppy just now!
> 
> And yes I am still lying with a pillow under my bum as I type this lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Me and DH made a wish in some kind of odd fountain today in central london - can't imagine what we both wished for! The pillars sound much better tho!


----------



## filipenko32

How you doin Faye? :wave:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, that's lovely  so pleased he came through for you. No pun intended. (ok maybe just a bit). 
Fil, I'm taking the omega so fxd! And yes, I do remember when I was pregnant with little woman the cramps lasting a good while. Pleased you are getting some answers. 
My friend looks to have had a chemical :-( she rang the docs this morning and all they said was "yes, looks like you have lost it. No need to come in unless you feel ill." :-(


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that fili. Never thought to look on the Clearblue website. I was just wondering how long you need to leave the test for before you read the result :dohh: 

Legs are down now but I'm still horizontal :)


----------



## filipenko32

don't move a muscle! i'll find out for you - one mo!


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - you just leave it until it says pregnant or not pregnant lol!


----------



## filipenko32

really, oh I just read 5 seconds in urine stream or 20 seconds in sample, probably could do that though.


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry I just meant how long you have to leave it before you check the results, like with IC's you leave it for at least 5 mins but no longer than 10 to interpret the results, but there's no interpretation with these - that's the whole point of them :)


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yeah I see! :dohh: Ickle we are die hard posters! It's 12.20 AM now. :sleep: Hope your egg gets a good date overnight or in next few days!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all!! Ickle, let's hope you caught that egg! 
Fil, have you tested yet? 
Pink, hope you are ok today. 
Hello everyone else!
A rise in temp for me today! Tonight is our works Christmas party. I am going to have a few drinks as not officially in the 2ww yet, but it may alter tomorrows temp so that's a bit if a blow. My other nuisance is that the antibiotics seem to have given me a bit of thrush, which I could do without. At least I can have a few days off bding. Happy Saturdays all!!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning all, morning mrs migg - good news about the temp rise but not so good about the thrush :hugs: Hope you enjoy your christmas do! 

Of course i have tested! i did an opk this morning but nada. I don't think i'm too early to pregnancy test do you? 

My computer's on the blink :growlmad: so hijacking my hubbies when i can!


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies :happydance:

Fili, in answer to your implantation cramping question, nope I had nothing that I could have defined as anything other than a syptom of approaching AF. I did notice though, that my boobs go up LESS when i'm pg compared to when AF is coming, but then upon missed AF they would ballooooon like crazy and hurt bad. The thing is, I have a huge tolerance to abdominal and pelvic pain, so I think there are some pains I just dont notice. I would think that a month is a looong time to have an implantation cramp, even 1.5 weeks seems long to me!

I did read some stuff about implantation bleeding last night, and people were saying it lasts up to a few days, some said over a week, some said one wipe so I guess it just depends on our bodies.


----------



## Lozdi

Random Info- Last time antibiotics gave me thrush it was evil, and late on a weekend when it got worse there was nowhere to go for relief! Soooo, I ended up propped at an angle, twinkle pointed skyward and covered in honey. Its very soothing, but sticky! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Lozdi said:


> Random Info- Last time antibiotics gave me thrush it was evil, and late on a weekend when it got worse there was nowhere to go for relief! Soooo, I ended up propped at an angle, twinkle pointed skyward and covered in honey. Its very soothing, but sticky! :haha:

:haha: i'll remember that remedy!! i've had thrush on antibiotics too. Thanks for the info on implantation cramps, i'm probably reading too much into things anyway and also i have no idea what's normal for me so i can't really make sweeping statements! Are you feeling more any better emotionally loz?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all, I tried to post last night from my phone but it wouldn't want to go. The internet playing up again but we have decide to move suppliers but until then it may still be erratic, anyways, 

ickle - I was going to say how sweet and lovely of your OH. Just when we are feeling grumpy about them they come along and do or say something that makes us all go mushy inside!

Mrsmig -sorry to hear about your friends mc, I hope she is allright (as can be). I am sure you'll enjoy your Christmas do tonight despite the horrible thrush. OH is on the 16th and mine is 17th . I don't do 2 night is a row any more!! :wacko: 

I bought one of those really small bottles of wine for a wee drink tonight but I am 3 DPO (officially now as per FF) It should be okay shouldn't it?

Fili - I feel your frusration. :growlmad: 5dpo too early? Never! I am surprised you waited so long :winkwink: I wonder if Babyd tested this morning?

emum - have you decided what you are doing tomorrow? I am sure you'll have a lovely time.

MrsMM - Still stalking your chart. Hope you are okay.

Hi Faye, louby and lozdi. Hope you are having a lovely Saturday.


----------



## filipenko32

I think you're good to go with the :wine: pink! Sounds good, it will do you good. You must be frustrated with your internet, i had a meltdown today as my comp keeps breaking (need a new battery thing so just ordered one).
I just daren't drink now with being on the steroids and aspirin but i'll imagine it. I keep thinking that this time next week i'll know if i got a bfp this month. But so many things are different i wonder if it might take me longer to get preggo this time around. 
Is emum off for her jolly today or tomorrow?


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh yes much better thanks. Every month without fail I have just one outburst of rage near AF time, and this time the tv aerial copped it! Its still working better than ever before though, despite both aerial prongs having um, fallen off lol

As for normal, the only definition of normal that I even accept as existing is this- We all have our own normal. And it can change too, we try to make sense of it the best we can!

My suspected start of AF has gotten extremely light, but low down in the belly it feels like its trying. Going to keep temping but not inputting to FF til I'm sure of actual AF.


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you're feel better loz :happydance: Sounds like a plan with the FF and temps. If you look at my chart i took my temps at different times in the 1st half of my cycle and they are like icycles going up and down and then look how much more regualar my temps are after ov when i took them at least in the same position - in bed just after waking - times are still a bit wacky though but at least they're more consistent than before ov! I'm not the best temper taker.


----------



## Lozdi

Fili is it a laptop? And if so do you keep the charger plugged in? (Mine wont even switch on unless I keep it charging, as the battery is kaput)

I know how you feel about bad internet Pink, mines ok most of the time but when it goes bad it goes really bad.


----------



## Lozdi

I bet I'm a worse temper than you are lol, I took mine today at almost 2 pm...fella let me sleep in. It was my true BBT I took it soon as I woke! Yesterday it was taken at 10 ish. The thing is, on school days I'm up at 8 but on weekends, holidays, or days when fella takes them to shcool, I sleep in. I love my sleep ins, so I'll just have to find a way to temp at 8 am in my sleep on those days!


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi - I have my alarm set for 6.30 all week. It's a pain in the ass but it's nice to know I can go straight back to sleep :)


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Is emum off for her jolly today or tomorrow?

tomorrow! I've asked the babysitter to come in earlier so we are starting earlier and I spoke to DH's secretary and she has arranged for a car to pick him up from hotel at 7.45. So we will now arrive at 1.30 ish, have until 3.30 to have a light lunch and whatever. Treatment from 3.30 to 6.00, then we can maybe crack open the champagne at 6 and order some room service and get comfy until he has to leave at 7.45.

Not perfect but OK. Though still no peak on CBFM and no postive OPK either so hopefully not badly timed. I haven't POAS this afternoon yet though.


----------



## Lozdi

Unfortunately, if I'm super tired, I will sleep through my alarm. What I have to do is start going to bed early, which is easier said than done.


----------



## Lozdi

Woohoo Just spent 6.99 of my 7 quid in paypal on 40 OPK's :happydance: Much better than the 5 for 2.77 I was getting from wilkos!


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab price Loz - I just can't access that website atm grr...

emum- sounds wonderful, you'll have a fabulously relaxing baby making time!!

fili - this internet issue has been nearly a week now. Last week I really was so upset I couldn't get on here, today I can't get on FF, it just seem pot luck. Hopefully you computer will be sorted soon. 

I'll enjoy my glass tonight watching HP part 1 and 2


----------



## Lozdi

Ladies!!!! Announcement! AF IS IN! It is official, end of limbo! Its brick red, and plentiful! Just like my normal AF! (I have NEVER been this exited to get my monthly)

CD1!!!!! Yes!! :happydance::blush::witch::thumbup::dance::yipee::haha:


----------



## Lozdi

One month ago this very day I took the first part of the medical management. I cant believe how far I have come since that, and this thread got me here!


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - Yay for AF!! :witch: Hope she isn't too mean though.

It was strange to want my -ve hpt and although I was a little emotional to get my AF it was good to start from scratch knowing things were back to normal.

Me too, this thread has supported, guided and even made me laugh through my bad days, :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all


----------



## Lozdi

I was a little emotional last night, AF being imminent and it being one month yesterday from the fateful scan revealing the MMC. But today, I am much better. As for AF well she has not been mean to me for years, not since childbirth so hopefully she will stay the same! Kicking myself now that I didnt manage to temp at a decent time this morning. CD1 CD1 CD1 its business time! Not sure what to do about FF, do I enter my BBT from almost 2 pm or adjust and use the just after 8 am one from 1st of dec...arrrrggghhh! :haha:

3rd today, I was 4 days off one predicting when I would get AF, i think thats not bad!

I got out my cycle book and AF started exactly 10 days after the scan revealing clear uterus, and its 9 days since the + opk. I deduce that the random spotting was due to the progesterone normalising or some thing.


----------



## pinksmarties

I wouldn't worry about today's temp as temps can fluctuate a lot during AF, and its the temps after AF that are more important. Missing one this early won't influence FF crosshairs. I do adjust when needed but not usually by 5+hours!!


----------



## Lozdi

Curse my erratic sleeps! I'll be honest I was upalmost all night last night was 5 30 am when I went up, so even if my alarm had got me up at 8 I'd have had too little sleep. I have GOT to find a working system to regulate my sleep cycles. I want to regulate all cycles!! Maybe I should pretend I'm pregnant, I have no trouble sleeping at reasonable times then!


----------



## Emum

I wouldn't do either! For fertility tracking, you usually count CD1 as the first day you wake up with full flow, so if you came on late afternoon, tomorrow is CD1 really.

Congratulations, if that's the right word, on your visitor! Good luck on cycle 1


----------



## Lozdi

Good point Emum, this AF started last night (suspected only) but was not full flow til my 2nd bathroom visit of the day today. Starting CD1 tomorrow is better because of todays failed temping! Thankyou!!

Now, how to go to bed at a reasonable time, hmmmmm. I think beer will need to be involved. Heck, I might even have 2 tonight!


----------



## loubyloumum

Yey for AF Lodzi :) I have a suspicious feeling she may be on her way for me too which would be fantastic (in a wierd way) I have all my opks at the ready and hoping Fil will be on hand with all her poas expertise :)
I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

It does indeed feel odd celebrating it, but its an end to limbo, and understandable that we want to be out of that!

I'm off to the pub in a bit, a friend is playing some music. Its the first time since the MMC I have wanted to actually be sociable. I worry that if I have a sad moment, and someone notices, and makes that awful social cock up of saying 'cheer up it might never happen' I will, in no uncertain terms, make them regret it! Nothing like that will happen I'm sure but it has before, years ago. My response was to smile and ask if that was better, I then proceeded to explain, piece by piece why I was walking down the street looking miserable, and five minutes later left a thouroughly guilt ridden and verrry sorry man standing there feeling sheepish! Bet he never uttered that mistake ever again,

Oh goodness I almost forgot what happened the other day- i went in a nearby shop, where I kind of know the owners (friends of mum) and the wife actually straight up asked me if i was pregnant! I almost died of embarassment for her, because my reply was 'I was until it died and I found out 5 weeks after at my 12 week scan' she looked mortified, I was a bit mean to put it that way, but she shouldnt have asked me that. There is an unspoken law between women, that you DO NOT ask another woman if the is pregnant based on anything, not if they glow, if they 'seem' to have a bump, or put on weight. You Just Dont DO IT. Simply because you dont know what is going on! I told her not to worry, and that I am ok, and i went. She looked a bit shaken but lesson learned there at least!

Sooo from this ramble you can probably deduce that I have my concerns about this evening! I'm still going...I think.


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies. 

I've nothing much to report today. I've been busy cleaning the living room so I can get the tree up. I shampooed the carpet and everything! Still a few things to do because it's not dried out yet but it'll be looking beautiful tomorrow :)

I'm away to finish wrapping presents, write out Christmas cards and look for ideas for Christmas dinner to keep me in the Christmassy mood :)


----------



## Lozdi

Mmmmmmm I love the dinner. We have lamb, its the only time of year we have it! Right I'm off now if I dont get ready soon I'll not go!


----------



## loubyloumum

Ickle wen put our tree up last wkend and it has totally added cheer and happiness into our house since - funny how a tree covered in lights and sparkle can cheer a woman up now end :)
Have a great time at the pub lodzi and hopefully there will be no such questions asked this evening. 
I am currently sat drinking a fruit cider that our friends have brought round and I must admit it is going down rather well accompanied by the xfactor and I'm a celeb :) xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi all! Loz so glad you got your af!!!! Emum that sounds perfect but I hope the timings right eeeeek. It will be lovely anyway. Louby course I'll be on hand. Ickle I'm not xmassy at all but that all sounds lovely. Pink is your Internet picking up yet? I hope double wins celebrity get me out of here!


----------



## filipenko32

I mean dougie


----------



## ickle pand

We always have turkey but I'm trying to decide what to have with it and what to make as a starter. Mum's making trifle and christmas pudding so that's desert covered :)

I'm making myself do the other jobs before I put up the tree, otherwise I'll just sit on my backside and look at the twinkly lights lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Totally understand you loz I hm in such a mess after my miscarriages I only go out with my hubby and I used to miss sociable. This has got progressively worse with each, I'm also on sick leave after never being off work sick, good immune system lol


----------



## Emum

I just did my Christmas menu from Christmas Day through to 27th, as we have inlaws to stay for that whole period. Christmas lunch will be the traditional turkey with all the trimmings with plum pudding for dessert, and cold cuts and salad for tea if anyone can face it. I don't do a formal starter for Christmas lunch but serve warm canapes with champagne in the living room about an hour before we sit down for lunch while we open a few presents. Boxing Day lunch I am going to do a turkey and butternut squash curry with the left overs and a fruit platter for dessert. Dinner will be homemade salmon en croute with new potatoes and green beans, and a chocolate and orange cheesecake for pudding. Lunch on 27th will be homemade quiche and salads as we will all be travelling shortly afterwards so want something quick and easy. Have also made a Christmas cake, which is maturing nicely, and plan to make some mince pies and cakes and biccies the week before, and some fresh bread on Christmas Eve for breakfasts and the snacky meals while they are here.


----------



## Lozdi

I didnt get to the pub. I got to thinking about seeing people and then about how its a month ago today since the first part of the medical, then I had a lil cry and smudged my mascara. So, I thought stuff the pub! And had a nice big theraputic cry and wiped the mascara all over my face. Then I had a good laugh at myself in the mirror, felt a lil better, and decided to hell with the pub I'll have pub at home, and opened a beer. :winkwink:


----------



## filipenko32

Probably best lozdi x x :hugs: I know what that feeling is like. Perhaps just give yourself a little more time. You've come so far already, I think going easy on yourself is important and doing what's best but it's not always easy to be kind to yourself with all the added pressures of stuff going on all the time. Also prob don't get time to grieve so much with your little ones needing you to be just as you were. X x x


----------



## pinksmarties

loz - I hope your evening went well at the pub. I had my 1 glass of rose and thoroughly enjoyed it. 

I caught a glimpse of Pan am that you girls were talking about I didn't realise Goran Visnjic was in it -eek!! Unfortunately there was 2 things recording on sky so couldn't watch the rest and bbc is one of the sites I can't get access to.

I am going to wait till next week to put up the tree (not real). It is such a mammoth task as it is 7 foot tall and l has millions of individual 'branches'. It does look good by the end but I wish the tree fairy would sort it out one night when I was asleep!!


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> I am going to wait till next week to put up the tree (not real). It is such a mammoth task as it is 7 foot tall and l has millions of individual 'branches'. It does look good by the end but I wish the tree fairy would sort it out one night when I was asleep!!

I think we have the same one! My husband does it every year as it would just annoy me. I'm not sure he would appreciate being called a tree fairy though :haha: :haha: He decorates it too, along with the kids. I'm not all that fussed on Christmas trees to be honest - think they are quite a bit of hassle and always put them up late and take them down quickly. Might change my mind when the kids are old enough not to keep taking all the baubles and tinsel off and leaving them strewn around for me to redecorate the darned thing several times a day. Which is the reason why I don't get involved in the initial set up phase :D


----------



## filipenko32

Pink you can catch up with pan am on i player if your internets ok. Glad you enjoyed your wine.
I had a speck of blood today but it's too early for anything like implantation bleeding... Also my right boob is hurting. Weird!


----------



## Lozdi

I'm ok in general but never been the best at being sociable unless I'm one thousand percent ok. Much more comfortable in my own environment. I felt relief when I decided to stay at home. Besides, I cant imagine it going down well at the pub when I'm asked what I have been up to!

What have you been up to?

Ohhh not much just learning how to use OPK's, FF, and Twinkle Temping. And waiting for AF which started today!

.....or


What have you been up to?

TTC! :happydance:


----------



## Emum

You are only just too early for normal implantation though fili, and your day 14 temp is an open circle so one of your unreliable ones. You just might actually be 6dpo and having an implantation bleed. FXd that's the case.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah :haha: and making lots of new friends too! 



Lozdi said:


> I'm ok in general but never been the best at being sociable unless I'm one thousand percent ok. Much more comfortable in my own environment. I felt relief when I decided to stay at home. Besides, I cant imagine it going down well at the pub when I'm asked what I have been up to!
> 
> What have you been up to?
> 
> Ohhh not much just learning how to use OPK's, FF, and Twinkle Temping. And waiting for AF which started today!
> 
> .....or
> 
> 
> What have you been up to?
> 
> 
> TTC! :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

Its more fun here with you Ladies than at the pub with drunk people anyday, I literally only have nights out a few times a year, and thats plenty!


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh! I can start EPO now!


----------



## filipenko32

That's nice loz :friends:


----------



## filipenko32

Oh really, I hope so! Thanks emum. Emum you just broke my dream!! Wait for it, I dreamt that you were on Oprah Winfrey and we were all in the audience. In my dream you were explaining how great it was to have the support of the forums and us lot!!! But what I want to know is, in my dream you had blonde bobbed hair, so is that true?! 



Emum said:


> You are only just too early for normal implantation though fili, and your day 14 temp is an open circle so one of your unreliable ones. You just might actually be 6dpo and having an implantation bleed. FXd that's the case.


----------



## Lozdi

:friends::happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

In my dream you also had your new baby on Oprah!!


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> But what I want to know is, in my dream you had blonde bobbed hair, so is that true?!
> 
> Nope. I have a new short cut, and am a redhead. Sorry! But I'll take the new baby if that's on offer :D


----------



## filipenko32

Oh! Well the baby was right then! My dreams always come true and you were def introducing yourself as emum with a baby. So there you go!


----------



## filipenko32

Hope mrs migg is having a good time and is ok


----------



## Lozdi

I took 1000 mg of EPO. I saw somewhere to take 1500-3000 mg but Im starting lower, and will see how it goes. Beer stops after tonight too. Here is the plan.

Get through AF, take temps at regular times, BD as normal after AF (every couple of days), then when I see a + OPK.....I shall *cough* shave my twinkle, and present it to my fella! That is my sperm meets eggy plan!

Maybe one day I will pluck up the courage to get a wax. Only maybe though. :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Funny lozdi! Back to my dream, we all were in the audience with our babies too so that's a good prediction I think!


----------



## filipenko32

Sounds like a good plan loz. Don't forget legs in the air after every :sex: near ov time too. Ickle googles pregnancy test websites whilst doing this. Now that is PMA!! And efficient too, I like it!


----------



## Lozdi

Its funny you should say that, one time last week I did the legs in the air thing, and my 4 year old stealthed it up the stairs, came wandering in and casually asked 'Why are your legs up the wall mummy?' My answer: 'They just are, off you go back down the stairs please' trying not to laugh the whole time lol

I must say, I do like the sound of that dream alot! Can you remember what I looked like? Although people in dreams often look different to reality, even the ones you see regularly!


----------



## filipenko32

The audience was just like a feeling we were all there rather than seeing faces. Funny about your son!


----------



## Lozdi

Caught him having a look in my pregnancy box where I keep OKP's and such. Its good that he is curious but he will just have to leave those alone :haha:

I am going to have a go at going to bed before midnight. CD1 tomorrow, and I mean business! Must be able to temp at 8 am. :sleep:

Sweet dreams! :flow:


----------



## pinksmarties

Night lozdi - If you read this tomorrow I took 1000mg epo morning and evening. It made my urine bright yellow and also smell differently. When doing my opks it made it difficult to judge if it was concentrated or yellow from the epo.

Emum - have a wonderful day tomorrow.

Fili - I wish I could remember my dreams, yours always sound so interesting. The iplayer is one of the sites I can't seem to get to -boo. I'll try to catch up when everything is back up and running.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls, pink I write all my dreams down straight away. They are most wackiest before my period starts or during pregnancy!! Had a bit of a panic I was going to have more miscarriages, early this morning but got over it and went back to sleep. My temp was highest ever at 37.07 this morning!! I am on progesterone supplements though. How is everyone else? Hubby has gone footy playing so I'm going for my run and then having a bubble bath, then watching my two episodes of pan am! Bliss x x


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! God bless the iPhone for giving us ladies something to do while we're letting the swimmers fine their way! I tried the laptop but it slid down my belly and hit my lip lol!


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> Lol! God bless the iPhone for giving us ladies something to do while we're letting the swimmers fine their way! I tried the laptop but it slid down my belly and hit my lip lol!

I agree, laptops don't work in that position! :haha: 
Loz did you manage an 8am temp!! Bet you didn't as you said you don't do early mornings and it's Sunday too! :sleep:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bleugh. Morning all. What a fab night. Managed to temp at about 8am but obviously it was a bit higher because of the drink. Still no crosshairs on my chart. Happy Sunday's all.


----------



## Lozdi

Hmm, 'quick reply' doesnt aggree with my computer. 

You were right Fili, I didnt manage it, but I managed it at 9;30 which is much better than almost 2 pm!

Thank for the info pink I will try that dosage. It shouldnt interfere with my OPK"ing because I tend to hold it for 4 hours before POAS. I'm oddly proud of how well I am learning to hold it in!

CD1 is finally here! Starting FF seriously now. :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Tmi alert!! Does anyone think that A very upset stomach, dizziness and being very emotional and leg cramps could be pregnancy symptoms at 6 or seven days past... Probably not but here we go again and I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot!


----------



## Lozdi

I have no idea, I have never known about a pregnancy before a missed AF. I did get leg cramps though, and the further along I got the worse they got! How can you not symptom spot anyway, you hav a super chance of your next pregnancy sticking you cant help but get exited and SS!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Don't know about leg cramps but when I was pregnant with dd the first symtoms I got was a really upset stomach. I never had any sickness with her but before my missed AF and for about a couple of weeks after it was awful. I put it down to a dodgy Chinese! Then tried to eat Chinese again later on in the pregnancy and it had the same effect. Yuck.


----------



## filipenko32

Tmi alert, did you have diarrhoea too mrs migg?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh hell yes.


----------



## filipenko32

Ooooh might count that as a symptom then! How was your party?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It was the strongest early preg symptom for me. That and the boobs. I was convinced I was having a boy as I thought no little girl could have such an offensive effect on my stomach! I was wrong though. I hoped to get the diarrhoea with my next 2 pregnancies but never came. It was grim :-D
The party was fab. Really did me good to let my hair down. We all met in the salon and did each others hair and make up. I nipped out to tesco and the salon door shut behind me. I didn't have my phone or my keys so I had to ask a couple of random blokes outside a pub if I could borrow their phone to ring the salon to get one of the girls to let me in. I had 4 giant Velcro rollers on my head. Desperate Scousewives.


----------



## filipenko32

Haha mrs migg can just imagine! You should be on the only way is Essex! Thanks for the info about the upset stomach, I hope it lasts now! I can take the pain! How many days past are you now and why haven't the crosshairs come up yet?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think I am 3 so I hope they come up tomorrow. I think ff is not sure if I ovulated or not! I had a good strong positive on my opks so I'm happy enough, I just think I have been a bit erratic with my temping. I am also a bit concerned about my luteal phase, however I have counted Tuesday 15th as cd1 however, I was not bleeding heavily that day, it was more like brown gunge (tmi) and started with the red blood on the Wednesday. So possibly I should have counted that as cd1 really. 
Also on my chart there are some blue dots in midair. I don't think I have discarded temps so I don't have a clue what they are. Any idea?


----------



## filipenko32

I don't know what they are either, perhaps they are discarded temps? Ickle would know. You've definitely ovulated it's strange isn't it? I'll have a look for you on the info on fertility friend x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks, I had a look but couldn't see anything. I think I am 3dpo today anyway.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg it says on the ff site under symbols that discarded temps are black dots


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Fil. I hadn't thought they were at first but now I look closer that is what they are! I will be gutted if I don't get a bfp this month. I have never put so much time and effort into getting pregnant as I have this cycle.


----------



## filipenko32

There's no reason why you won't and also even if you don't get an upset stomach it could be because you are going to have a boy!! X x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm wondering if maybe I can't carry boys? Edie's pregnancy really did feel very different to the two I lost. But if it happens again then maybe I'll get some answers I suppose.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins, I did a lot of googling after my MMC, and within that googling came the question of can some women only carry one gender of babies. Now, I googled SOOOO much, that most of it is now a jumble in my head! There was a large amount of ladies out there asking the same question. There was some suggestions that it is not a case of not being able to carry a boy, but that boys are actually a little more fragile as unborns than girls. It was just one statistic study that suggested this, and it only suggested it lightly- there was just a really small difference in survival between girls and boys and the study was quite small. I shall go googling again now, and try to find if there is an actual recognized condition/cause that may lead women to not be able to carry boys.

In my opinion, if there is such a factor leading to some women not being able to carry boys it is probably so rare that you have a higher chance of winning the lottery 3 times in a row than actually being unable to carry boys.

I think its very common for ladies who have had a baby or babies of one gender then 2 or more losses after or inbetween to start to wonder if they can only carry that gender. We want to know so badly what caused our losses, that its only natural to explore every possibility.

*puts google hat on* be back in a bit!


----------



## filipenko32

The consultant we saw last said that boys are the most miscarried! Why? Who knows? But that's what he said!


----------



## Emum

:hi: I'm hooome!

Had lovely day at the hotel. OPK was a smiley face at 2pm too, so hopefully all well timed. DH thoroughly enjoyed himself and we managed to :sex: twice, once first thing this morning before we went, and once around 6pm so hoefully covered the bases. He is back home from his business trip tomorrow night late, and is promising to perform then too. FXd for this month!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How bizarre!


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant emum! Perfect timing too!! So pleased for you! Hope this makes a sticky baby for you! X x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hello Emum! Sounds like a successful weekend! Glad you both had fun and fingers crossed you caught that eggy!


----------



## filipenko32

I'm going for a massage tomorrow morning can't wait


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Emum that sounds wonderful and very well timed indeed- glad you had a lovely time!

Mrs Miggins, so far all I have is this comment I found on a forum so far.

"In females 1 of the pair of X chromosomes is switched off. This is an evolutionary requirement for the XX (female) and XY (male) sex determination system which has developed in mammals. This makes it possible for a female to 'carry' a lethal gene as it isn't switched on in 50% of her cells.

A male only has his mother's X chromosome. He gets his Y chromosome from his father. If the mother passes the lethal gene to him he dies."

As above(sorry not sure how to do the whole quote thing) my wife carries this genetic hiccup-the actual condition is known as 46(X)dup(q13-q26)-its so rare there is no name.We found out while she was carrying our daughter Molly who had a heart condition which required them to do a gentic test to see what had caused it and found this instead(the heart condition was in no way linked).Sadly Molly died from the heart problem but we have had two daughters and one miscarriage which we were told was most likley a boy.

See, so rare it has no name.

I really dont think you are unable to carry boys, and the proof will come when you have a small cheeky one flicking food at you and giggling!


----------



## All crossed

I miscarried on Monday (at 9 wks). My scan showed that I had passed everything naturally so didn't need any intervention. Had my 3rd blood test yesterday and am pleased that my hcg levels have dropped significantly so don't need to go back. I've been advised not to start trying until I've had a negative pregnancy test- planning to do one once I've stopped bleeding. My husband and I are emotionally ready to get straight back on it as we had been TTC for 18 months before I fell pregnant for the first time - really hoping it won't take that long again! 
So in answer to your question, I have no intention on waiting for first period but know that I am going to have a very tense new year waiting for my period to come ( or not!)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Lozdi. We shall see!! Fil, tell the therapist to be careful with your lower back area just in case. Whether you tell her why or not doesn't matter but you don't want her giving you a pummelling if you have conceived.


----------



## Emum

Sorry that you are joining us all crossed. We are a mad lot here, Hope you find some comfort here and that your stay is short for all the right reasons. x


----------



## Lozdi

Hi All Crossed, I'm so sorry for your loss, but I can tell you for sure, you have come to the right place. Theres alot of support and positivity here! :hugs:

Now I must go, I have on online wedding to go to, (dont ask lol) then bed!

G'night Ladies :flow:


----------



## Tarabay

well girls, i have had so much to catchup on since i was last on!! 

Me- got AF yesterday and still havent ordered them ovulation tests!! think ill do that now actually! i am a bit scared about oredering them as im not 100% on how im gna be using them!? :wacko:

Hope everyone is keepin well????

:hugs:


----------



## All crossed

Ordered mine today!


----------



## Tarabay

and ordered!!! I hope!! lol!


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - just wanted to say that since you're on all those meds some of your symptoms might be caused by them. Both my dad and my SIL got major mood swings with steroids, and progesterone is what causes all the pregnancy symptoms too. Hopefully it's not just the drugs and there's a little bean making itself cosy in there though.

Massage sounds lovely! Just make sure they don't use any essential oils that would harm a bean if there is one lol!

Emum - sounds like you had a lovely time. I might have to do the same with DH sometime, it's too easy to watch telly and potter about at home.

All crossed - Sorry for your loss but like others have said you've come to the right place :)

Lozdi - Online wedding? Wtf? I need details!

AFM - I'm knackered! Been so busy with operation christmas, getting the living room organised this weekend. It looks great though. Just one little unit to sort out and that's DH's job. Keeping it this nice for the next 20 days is going to be the hard bit. 

Tomorrow's job is a massive pile of ironing that's scaring me, but we've no clean sheets for the bed so it has to get done. I'm going to put on Love Actually while I do it to distract me :)

Temp was a bit disappointing this morning, but DH slept on the sofa again until my alarm to temp went off, so I'm blaming him for me being cooler than normal lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all, sorry for being awol yesterday no internet and phone couldnt connect resulting in one very grumpy lady! 

Using phone atm do will write more this afternoon.
Emum sounds Lke you had a wonderful time. We are planning a weekend away nezt weekend, but thatll be poas distraction as ill be 10dpo. Hope everyone is okay, chat this pm.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies.

I think I've worked out why my temps have been lower - I woke up with no duvet on me. I was cuddled in to it so I must've been too hot during the night. It's bloody freezing just now though, it was -2 on my drive to work, so no idea how I'm getting too hot! 

I put in a fake temp for tomorrow, as long as I get over 36.34 I'll get my crosshairs for the 2nd. I've been really emotional this cycle for some reason. I got teary twice at the radio on my way to work - once at the X factor charity single (the bit where JLS and One Direction join in) and the second time was as the dum dum dum bit at the start of Do they know it's Christmas!


----------



## Emum

Christmas is particularly hard I think. Lots of might have beens, and I suspect we all imagined ourselves round the tree with prominent bump when we got that BFP :( I don't blame you for being emotional.

CBFM peak for me today. :happydance: :happydance: I think combined with my CB positive OPK early yesterday afternoon, I am most likely to ovulate later tonight, so fortunately OH will be back from his trip. Will see what temps do tomorrow and whether they bear out that theory.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ickle- I know what you mean I have been getting teary too, especially yesterday, part of that might have been frustration with no internet.


----------



## pinksmarties

yay!! Great timing emum! Maybe that is what all the emotions are about. In 2 weeks I would have 20 weeks and getting my scan. I can't decide if I am positve or not about my chances this month. I am finding it difficult to get excited or build up my hopes. It would be lovely to tell my family on Christmas day (if I get a good scan before then.)


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's true, I hadn't thought of that. It has been at the back of my mind that I should be 8 months pregnant by now. 

Yay for your peak! I love seeing the 3 bars and the egg symbol. I showed it to DH cos I was so excited but he just laughed at my excitedness :)

If I do get a BFP this cycle, I'm going to wait until Christmas day to tell my parents, so I've been trying to think of fun ways to tell them. I did think that since I've got all those Clearblue digi's that I could get one of the home made cracker kits and put one in them inside. I'm don't think a used pee stick is the best thing to have on the dinner table though lol!

Pink - I'd die with no internet! I get annoyed when DH is on the xbox and takes up all the bandwidth!


----------



## loubyloumum

Good Morning my lovely B&B friends :)

I hope you all had a lovely weekend...

Emum, its sounds like things have been timed perfectly for you this month. I'm soooo hoping all your ahem 'hard work' will pay off for your xmas BFP :happydance:

Fil, when I was pregnant with my son and with the twins this time I was very dizzy - to the point that this time I collapsed on my honeymoon with the extreme dizziness. I also suffered with an achy right hip and thigh in both too. So fxd these are good signs for you to get that BFP and not an effect of the meds :winkwink: 

Ickle, I hope you temp is above for you tomorrow and those cross hairs appear - you will officially be in the TTW then eeek! 

I have a bloody good feeling that a lot of you ladies will get your BFP this month - I am praying that you all do (not that I'm hugely religious but I'm sure every little prayer helps) :)

All crossed - I'm so sorry you have had to join here, but as all the other ladies have said you are most defiantly in the right place :hugs:

Tara - Yey for AF :happydance: I really hope this is your month too. I know you have prob already said but how long has it been since your MC? And was it natural? I only ask as I'm still waiting for AF to arrive and getting really impatient now :growlmad:

Lodzi - what a deal on your opks :)

Pink - sending you a great big :hugs: its wired how we never forget how far along we all would have been and I totally agree that it makes it all that much harder with xmas approaching :hugs:

AFM - STILL waiting for the :witch: to arrive. I was sure she was on her way over the weekend but no such sign as yet :growlmad: I want to get on the TTC train and know what my body is up to. I had a faint pos on an opk yesterday did one just for fun :haha: 

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! Ickle I'm loving the idea of a clearblue digi cracker! I have been irritable rather than emotional this last couple of days but I do think Christmas is tricky. Like Emum, I was imagining myself wistfully avoiding the mulled wine, but not minding really! I should have either been spending Christmas with edie's new brother or sister, or like Pink, a nice 20 week bump. Both not to be. 
Sounds like you are on track this month Emum, fxd!
Pink, wondered where you were yesterday!
Ickle, looks like you are doing ok too especially if you have been laying there freezing at night. Hopefully you have caught the egg. 
Fil, enjoy the massage!
Faye, louby, Loz, hi!
Afm, got my crosshairs this morning! Ff reckons I ov'd on Friday, I was sure it was Thursday as I was getting positive opks Wednesday and Thursday, not that I am too fussed. Let the symptom spotting commence! I am suprised to find that I have ovulated a LOT later in the cycle than I thought I did, which will help me in future months of ttc. If I don't get my bfp this month I will be interested to see what my next cycle does. OH wanted sex last night and it was nice to do it for fun, without having to shove a pillow under my bum afterwards.


----------



## pinksmarties

Just had a meltdown at work, definitely emotional atm. I thought I was off between christmas and new year but have just found out that I am working. I think it can be changed but for some reason it hit me hard. I was looking at 5/6/7 week scans on FF (strangely the only site I can access at home just now) so maybe that is not helping.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hugs for you Pink. I hope you manage to change it. I can't look at scan pictures. Occasionally I venture into the pregnancy forums on here but I soon run screaming for the hills. 
Here is a TMI alert. Yesterday I seemed to produce absolutely MONKEYLOADS of cm. 
Is this normal after ov? I wasnt sure if it was because I had a bit of thrush from the antibiotics although that is starting to clear up.


----------



## Tarabay

Morning!!!

I totally agree, i was so excited for bein pregnant over christmas and was really hoping that it would magically happen again! but i keep tellin myself that whats for me wont go by me and it just wasnt the right time for me or the baby!

Loubyloumum, i started bleeding thursday the 27October and stopped just less than 2weeks after, it was natural, so it was 5weeks and 2days till this AF started! So, ordered my opks last nite, thanks to all the help and advice from Fil! :flower: It is nice to know wer i stand now! Im sure urs will come along anytime soon!

Ahhhhhhh this is all still very confusing to me, all this temping talk etc lol! the only thing i really understood ther was that Fil is goin for a massage! Maybe ill pick it all up along the way and go to helpin me after thsi dreadful AF stops!

Since i dont understand all this im just goin to say that i hope everyone is keeping well!! 

:hugs: for u all!!!! xx


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks Tara, hoping that mine arrives very soon then as I am currently 4wks 5days since MC started fxd :) 

I have all my opks at the ready too and I'm raring to go :thumbup:


----------



## loubyloumum

Ok help needed ladies....

So I have entered my data in to FF today and my cross hairs have turned in to red dashed lines and have moves from CD17 to CD28???? What does this mean? I am confused.com sooooooo wish I had started using opk after MC bleeding had stopped :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

Louby - the broken lines, mean that FF isn't sure as your fertile signs don't all match up, in your case it'll be the EWCM earlier in the cycle. There's a button just under your chart called Key/Legend - it explains all the different symbols you might see on your chart and has loads of other good info too :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Okie cokes, thanks Ickle - I will take a gander now :thumbup:


----------



## pinksmarties

Back again, feeling a little better.

Hi Louby and tara - hope you are both well.

Louby - It is so frustrating not knowing exactly what is going on inside. I agree with ickle your chart has varying fertilty signs thoughout the month and FF is bit confused. What were your cycles like before mc? Sorry if you have already said, memory like a sieve sometimes.

Tara - we all started off new to all this, I am still learning so feel free to ask away. I had to post pictures on here for help of my opks (so keep them, date and time them and stick to paper) to judge when it became +ve the first time as it is not blaringly obvious sometimes.


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Pink,

It really is so frustrating sometime I wish I could just have a good look at what is actually going on in there - crazy lady I know :wacko:

I had the implant in after having our little boy so my periods were ALL OVER THE PLACE. Had the implant out end of May and started TTC after my period in Aug and caught first cycle. I just put my AF details in to a fertility calculator on the net and it gave me a week that I was most fertile to BD on so we did. Prior to implant and once it was taken out I had 32day cycles....enough of my rambling, what I'm trying to say is I have never monitored myself closely enough to know really - wishing I did now though! :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fertility friend messes with my head! I was so excited to get my cross hairs this morning , but because i am a little bit addicted to it and can't stop putting info in, I decided to change the start date of my cycle as the first day of my AF was more spotting than red. And my bloody crosshairs disappeared!!! So I changed it back again! They have already been and gone once this cycle I'm not losing them again!! So I'm 3dpo and happy with it. And if it takes them off me again tomorrow it can have a fake temperature. That'll show it. 
Fil how is the upset tum today?


----------



## loubyloumum

MrsMigg, I think FF is trying to turn us all even more crazy than we already are today :wacko::haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think you're right! And there is still something about this that doesn't ring true - I have just realised that my AF is due next week! Monday or Tuesday. So can I really be 3dpo?


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Louby- dont worry too much about what FF does during your after MC time. Its when AF starts it should normalise. I had a ton of EWCM at an odd time after the MMC too. The EWCM showed up a whole week before the +OPK! So I didn;t start temping properly and putting it in FF til AF showed up. I also never really closely watched my cycles til now, and I wish I had!

My AF came 4 weeks after the very day I took the first pill to bring the MMC away. I think maybe after a medical as opposed to a surgical or a complete natual, the body is propmted to release everything quite fast, but without the harshness on the uterus of a surgical. ie- less lining is lost, just what needs to be. I dont think my HCG ever got very high, and likely started to decline when my baby stopped growing. (5 weeks before finding out it had stopped) So, given all that I expect my body was ready to return to normal.

Hang on in there, AF will arrive soon, then you can get down to business!

'MONKEYLOADS of cm' Thanks for that Mrs Miggins, I saw that and spat tea accoss the room and had a huge laugh. Got a really odd look from the fella!


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle, online wedding was on a game I play, called Perfect World (Its not as cheesey as it sounds lol its a fantasy mmo, lost of monsters to kill) A friend of mine on there, Robinurhood, got pixel married to another player, LordCecil! They do a ceremony that involves setting off pixel fireworks and killing boss monsters! Its great escapism!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - Yeah FF can mess with your head. Next tues would give you an 11LP so that might be okay if you are 3dpo now.

Last week FF tried to say I ov'd on Monday the day before my peaks on CBFM due to the +ve opk I put in. When I removed the opks result then a few days later it said I ov'd on wednesdy, so I then put the +ve opk back in and it kept it as Wednesday. I am not sure what would have happened if my CBFM was not taken into account, not enough/wasted bd-ing. Still getting to grips with this all.


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - sounds interesting. We all need a bit of escapism. Congratulations to the lovely pixelated couple!! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I just got my absolute favourite AF symptom. I dont get it every cycle, but when I do its good. It is an unshakable capacity to face stress, and not lose the plot. I am now at my most efficient until such a time that AF ends!! Woohoo! Right I am going to re arrange my bedroom, tackle the massive pile of cloths my sons have grown out of, then I am going to take my pics for ebay, and somewhere amongst all that I am also going to scrub the bathroom!

Be back later, efficiently, and probably in a state of multitasking induced exhaustion! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins said:


> I think you're right! And there is still something about this that doesn't ring true - I have just realised that my AF is due next week! Monday or Tuesday. So can I really be 3dpo?

Like pink said, maybe you have an 11 day LP or maybe you're just getting to know your cycle more accurately. Maybe you would've thought you were late by Wednesday and get your hopes up and then knocked down again when AF arrived but now you'll have a better idea of when AF is really due.



Lozdi said:


> Ickle, online wedding was on a game I play, called Perfect World (Its not as cheesey as it sounds lol its a fantasy mmo, lost of monsters to kill) A friend of mine on there, Robinurhood, got pixel married to another player, LordCecil! They do a ceremony that involves setting off pixel fireworks and killing boss monsters! Its great escapism!

Lol ok! I've got a few friends who play Eve and WoW.

AFM - I'm itching to get home to get all my housework done - so sad!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, mrs migg and ickle, thanks for the massage advice, I took it! And ickle I've got steroid symptoms galore, got insomnia, can't sit still, anxious, hunger! And pregnancy symptoms might be that the retching and sickness returned today along with some cramps. I feel like hiding in a hole until it's over! Going to read back through the thread now


----------



## pinksmarties

wow loz - I would love that symptom usually I'm too knckered to care about the house and can barely keep my eyes open during AF!!

Going home soon too, fx'd this website will load today or this is the last I'll be on till tomorrow afternoon.

Just in case, hope everyone has nice evening. Hope fili is okay as I haven't seen her all day.


----------



## filipenko32

Pink sorry you have to work over xmas and are feeling emotional. Perhaps in a reverse way it's good to grieve and get it all out? X x x x x ickle sorry you're emotional and cold too! Not a good combo! Youll have to get mr ickle back in bed to get those temps up. 
Louby did you fix those cross hairs? Tarabay your name comes up on predictor text as tearaway so can call you that from now on? Lol you need to do a morning noon and night opk everyday until you see a very dark test line matching the control line x x mrs migg I always get loads of cm in a pregnant cycle. Hi loz, emum and new posters x x x


----------



## sarah_anne

So glad to see I'm not alone in this!!!!!!

I miscarried naturally last week at 5 weeks, 3 days. Doctor said that there is no medical reason for us to wait to ttc, but that he usually advises people to wait one month as it can make dating the pregnancy tricky. 

I feel ready to start ttc again. Is this wrong? Should I wait? 

I've heard both that it's harder and easier to get pregnant again shortly after a miscarriage. Which one is right????


----------



## ickle pand

Sarah-anne - So sorry for your loss.

If there's no medical reason to wait, it's really up to when you feel emotionally ready. One thing I would suggest is to keep testing until you get a negative HPT because you won't ovulate until your HCG levels get back to normal. Oh and wait until you've stopped bleeding to BD because of the risk of infection. 

Your first cycle after a m/c can be longer or shorter than normal. Some women ovulate straight away, some after a few weeks, some not at all, so there's no normal. Do you chart your BBT?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Sarah Anne just as ickle says and so sorry for your loss x x x


----------



## sarah_anne

ickle pand said:


> Sarah-anne - So sorry for your loss.
> 
> If there's no medical reason to wait, it's really up to when you feel emotionally ready. One thing I would suggest is to keep testing until you get a negative HPT because you won't ovulate until your HCG levels get back to normal. Oh and wait until you've stopped bleeding to BD because of the risk of infection.
> 
> Your first cycle after a m/c can be longer or shorter than normal. Some women ovulate straight away, some after a few weeks, some not at all, so there's no normal. Do you chart your BBT?

Thanks ickle pand. 

I do feel emotionally ready. Don't get me wrong - I'm still grieving for my little angel. I just feel ready to move on and try to get past this. 

If my HCG levels were 40 when I found out I was pregnant and 25 last Wednesday when I miscarried, should they be back down to normal by now?

I have stopped bleeding from the miscarriage and am now just wiping a little bit of orange every now and then. 

I do chart my BBT and so far it's a bit higher than usual this cycle. I am usually low to mid 35s before ovulation, then increase to low 36s, and when I found out I was pregnant, I was having high 36s. So far this cycle, I'm low to mid 36s still.


----------



## Emum

Easiest way to check your HCG levels have reduced is to do a HPT. A FRER would be good as the cut off point for them is 12.5 mui which is pretty sensitive. Other brands tend to be 20 mui. Most women whether pregnant or not will have some HCG in their system. Anything up to 5 is considered normal, so you don't need to get to zero for your system to kick start.

AFM - hubby is back tonight. Hurray! And we have had builders in for the last 3 months but they finished today, so we are able to move back into our newly decorated bedroom tonight, and it looks absolutely amazing, if I say so myself. Am hoping this will really get OH in the mood, as it is very romantic now without being overly girly. Our decorator brought his 23 year old daughter round to see it this afternoon, and she claimed it looked like a princess's bedroom lol


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Sarah Anne, I'm so sorry for your loss, and you are nit alone! Theres is wonderful support here. :hugs::flow:


----------



## MrsMM24

This thread moves very fast these days, compared to months prior, so I am just stopping in as I know there are a few of you that I keep in contact with here and not on other threads. Been feeling a little pushed out lately as I get further away from "straight after"... 

Good Luck to you all, hope you get a quick BFP! :dust:

*Quick Update...*Busy, tiring weekend for me, and AF has come a little earlier than normal(after MC) so I am a little down (total meltdown to DW yesterday!), but hanging in. As I mentioned, because we cannot do this the traditional way, I likely will not be testing until Jan/Feb.. :sad1: But I am here for my testing threads!! Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on each thread)Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Mrs MM, good to see you and thanks for popping in. A lot of us are no longer straight after mc but we can't tear ourselves away from here now! Maybe we should just set up a "miscarriage survivors" thread! Sorry to hear the witch got you. Sending love. 
Sarah Anne, welcome. Sorry to hear of your loss but you are in the right place. Prepare to wee on a great many sticks


----------



## Emum

Oh I am sorry its back to CD1 Mrs MM. I had hoped this was the month for you, as better one of us got our BFP than neither! Though with your slightly longer cycles, we no longer seem to be even close to cycle buddies.

Don't feel pushed out unless you want to be IYKWIM. This is the only B and B thread I post on, or read, and I am now on my fourth cycle post loss. And don't leave us completely, as you are one of the chart gurus I look to when stumped!


----------



## filipenko32

Don't feel left out mrsmm we are all here for you. So sorry this month didn't work out for you x x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Does anyone know if extreme thirst is a pregnancy symptom? Yada yada yada... Yeah right. Does anyone know if suddenly liking the colour green is a pregnancy symptom.. I should just quit now shouldn't I? 

Emum your bedroom sounds perfect for baby making!!! Bet youre glad the builders are out now... Phew


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil I do feel your pain. My best friend always says that your tongue should turn blue when you conceive. I am not going to test until next Thursday. No, honest. I'm not.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sarah-anne - sorry for your loss and welcome. My advice is the same as what the others have said. We are very supportive and are here for each other.

MrsMM - sorry that the witch arrived. I was really hoping this was your month. Please don't feel you have to leave, I am not going anywhere not matter how long it takes. This thread keeps me going.

Fili - I am glad you enjoyed your massage, if me and the oh go away this weekend I plan to surprise him with a real massage (i.e. not from me!)

Emum - your bedroom sounds wonderful. It makes such a difference when you have somewhere relaxing and gorgeous to be in.

Mrsmig - how have you been today?

No internet when I got home but I mucked about with the router setting and can now get B&B - BIG YAY albeit very slowly. Just realised can't see FF now - bugger


----------



## filipenko32

filipenko32 said:


> Does anyone know if extreme thirst is a pregnancy symptom? Yada yada yada... Yeah right. Does anyone know if suddenly liking the colour green is a pregnancy symptom.. I should just quit now shouldn't I?
> 
> Emum your bedroom sounds perfect for baby making!!! Bet youre glad the builders are out now... Phew




Mrs Miggins said:


> Fil I do feel your pain. My best friend always says that your tongue should turn blue when you conceive. I am not going to test until next Thursday. No, honest. I'm not.

I just checked in the mirror and no it's not blue :nope: :haha:


----------



## debzie

hello ladies I know I have been awol for a while been at work and xmas shopping. Been good to take my mind off things.

Pink I feel your pain with regards to working over xmas I am working xmas day the price I have to pay for having the last 2. I asked to work a late shift so at least I can watch dd open her pressies and have dinner with the family before work. I will be testing right around xmas depending when I ov. 

Hope we all get our dec bfps extra special xmas pressies.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It makes me smile reading the ticker under your posts saying "6 days to go until testing" Yeah RIGHT!!!

Hi PinkyPonk!! I'm good thanks, getting excited about my FF pregnancy monitor. Tongue isn't blue though. Pleased you are back with us! I don't know about you, but if I don't get a bfp this month I am quite looking forward to seeing what my next chart brings. Don't get me wrong I don't want to be going through it for months, but it usually takes me 4 cycles to get pregnant.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi debzie - Thanks, I think it will get changed as my boss is already jumping up and down about how much leave I have left and extra study (for the Saturday course) I need to get back. On the paper off duty I was not working so I am hoping it was just a mistake. Shame about you having to work xmas late but like you said you get to see the enjoyment of your daughter opening her presents!

Fili my tongue is black, does that mean anything? Or is it just the licorice allsorts I have just eaten. Damn these SS:haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Debzie, nice to see you. Really hope you get to see DD open her presents.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig- i know what you mean about getting into the charts, its quite addictive. I keep looking at mine (was the only site I could see yesterday) don't know why, its not going to have changed in the last 15 minutes since I looked at it!!

Had another blub tonight. I know this 2ww is horrible for everyone but the first 2 weeks or so you have something to focus on, the feeling you are 'doing' something proactive and that helps me stay positive. Whereas after ov you just have to wait and the powerlessness is so difficult for me to cope with. OH was asking why I was upset but it is hard for me to explain to him sometimes. He see the happy, smiley, laughing me and (seemingly) its like he has forgotten what has happened. Sorry for the sad posts just needed to get it out,


----------



## Tarabay

ok so what is FF???? and do i need to be a part of it? lol

Finally 2day AF is not as bad as it was sat and yday! :)

fil, u can all me anythin u want after all that advice u gave, i am super excited about all these sticks to pee on! the one thing thats worring me is if im not sure u said to post it on here? i have no idea how to get a pic on here, but im sure when/if the time cums someone can explain!

Sarah-anne welcome and so sorry for ur loss! I am recently new to this thread also and i think it is great, the ladies on here sure help keep me sane and make me smile for the first time all day! they really helped cheer me up when i had got myself stuck in a rut and also made me see the positives of tryn again and gave my confidence back! God u ladies really sud be proud of all them lovely things u did for me!! :hugs:

Emum- u have made me very jealous of ur new bedroom, how cosy in the middle of winter! itl be perfect for the baby making to commence!

Pink and Debzie - i am also workin over xmas, the only good thing is that im not actually workin xmas day, workin xmas eve and boxing day and every other day surrounding! makes me sad, i dont wana do it, esp wen my DH who works away all year round will be at home, off for 3weeks over xmas hols and ill be bloody stuck in work! Booooooooooooo!!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## pinksmarties

Tara -FF is Fertility Friend where we input our basal body temperatures (BBT) over the month to show when we ov.

I just realised if AF shows I think my fertile time/ov will be right over Christmas. Might make thing interesting staying at mums!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Pink. I do know what you mean. I'm not feeling that so much this time - probably because I'm not expecting my next pregnancy to actually result in a baby. But I felt that way very much after the first mc. You just want it back so badly. Although I actually think that I'm using the charting to kind of take my mind of the mc and I haven't totally dealt with it yet. It's so bloody hard. It's still such early days though, what is it, 6 weeks since the loss? In terms of the rest of our lives - because we are never going to forget what happened are we - 6 weeks is absolutely nothing. So be easy on yourself and allow yourself to feel like this. After my first mc each 2ww was agony. The mc was on the 4th April, I got my next bfp on the 6th September and it seemed like an eternity. I don't know about you but I struggled for a few months really. I took it out on my friends and my partner and I became a not very pleasant person to be around. But I did get back to my old self. We are all here for you when it gets hard.:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Am I the only one who can eat and eat and way and not feel full in the 2WW? I'm cramping lots. Hoping it's very early implantation lol! Is it too early to test?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Tara. FF is as addictive as the poas obsession! Get stuck in, it will really help you get to know your cycle. You need a basal thermometer. You can get them off amazon for a couple of quid.


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> I just realised if AF shows I think my fertile time/ov will be right over Christmas. Might make thing interesting staying at mums!!

:haha: :haha: just reminded me! My last child was born at the end of September and my 80 year old mum who has never ever spoken about sex to me in her life, asked me outright if he was conceived when we were visiting her over Christmas.

To put this in complete context, the sum total of my sex education at home was being told at age 18 when leaving to go to university. "be careful of drinking cider. It is very potent and english boys aren't to be trusted" :haha: My husband and I have been married for 22 years and she still makes us sleep in separate beds when we visit, though in the same room since we got married thankfully!


----------



## ickle pand

FF is more addictive than chocolate but I love it. I'm actually going to miss it when I get pregnant again!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum- love it!! I hope you did stay off that cider! Ickle - it's never too early to test. 
One of my cycles between my 2 mcs I thought I was fertile the week we happened to be sharing a caravan in Filey with my mum and her partner. Awkwaaaard!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum - so funny!! I got a bit more info than that but the main one was to 'keep your hand on your ha'penny'

There used to be a band in Lancashire (where I'm from) called The Fivepenny Piece that did a song about that, it's on you tube. I'd link it but can't access you tube atm

Mrsmig- ooww definitely worse in the caravan! Did you go out for 'long walks'?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No, we just tried to do it as quietly as possible! We had been to the pub though so I doubt we were quiet at all. Oh, the horror.


----------



## Tarabay

what is BBT? and what good is it or maybe i sud just stick to the ovulation sticks?????? ahhhhhhh HELP!!!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Pinkyponk I feel just like you, I'm sharing your pain and lack of control this week. Let's just cry together, I'm not going to pretend to be strong crying is good x x x x x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Tearaway we will guide you through posting a pic, ickle is you temping goddess x x x


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo I like being called temping goddess! Lol! 

Bbt is your basal body temperature. It rises after ovulation so tracking it is a good way to see if your ovulating or not. You have to check it first thing in the morning, before you get out of bed or speak and it has to be taken at the same time everyday plus or minus half an hour and after at least 3 hours of continuous sleep. Obviously you'd have odd days where this doesn't happen but thats what you should aim for. 

Most women use Fertility Friend for charting. It's a great site and has a charting course which teaches you everything you need to know. You can also add in your OPK results, fertility monitor readings, CM, CP and heaps of other info and it reads it altogether with your temperature. I used it for years without taking my temperatures, just to keep track of my cycle lengths. And there's an OPK only mode, if you can't temp for whatever reason. 

OPK's are good if they work for you, but some women, like me who has PCOS, might find you have multiple surges of lutenising hormone (LH) without actually ovulating. So I could get a positive and BD like mad and then stop testing, because I think I've ovulated and then maybe start testing and thinking I'm late, when I've not ovulated yet. So I don't use them. I do use a CBFM though because it tests for 2 different hormones. They're not cheap, but you can find them on eBay for half the price in the shops. 

Anyway, I've written a wee novel now. Click on the fertility friend ticker in my signature and that'll take you to my charts so you can have a nosy. The first one is all of them on one chart so I can compare but just ignore it and scroll further down. 

HTH

Afm - feeling ill again :( woke up at 3am roasting hot but tried to stick it out. DH tried to give me a cuddle but he gives off heat like a furnace! I got my temp rise and crosshairs but after the broken sleep, it's probably not accurate.


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Pinkyponk I feel just like you, I'm sharing your pain and lack of control this week. Let's just cry together, I'm not going to pretend to be strong crying is good x x x x x x x

:hugs::hugs: Hoping today is a little better. Your temp increases are looking good!!

Morning all

Ickle - how are you with all the snow, has it got your way? Its still okay here hasn't really got past perthshire. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone, well it's my recurrent miscarriage clinc day today. I could be gone for most of the day but I'll update when I get back. Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning ladies! Hope it goes well at the clinic today Fil, and hope you and Pink are both feeling brighter today. Work today for me, and we are going out to do a Christmas event at one of the local secondary schools this evening where I think I am doing make up demos, so I will be busy too. Temp dipped a lot today, but still over the cover line and today's temp was a more accurate one. Not sure what it means if they dip back below the cover line?


----------



## ickle pand

pinksmarties said:


> Ickle - how are you with all the snow, has it got your way? Its still okay here hasn't really got past perthshire. Hope you are feeling better soon.

There's only snow on the hills here thankfully, although it was -4 this morning. There's snow in Fife and Inverness my mates tell me though so no doubt it'll close in soon. 



filipenko32 said:


> Morning everyone, well it's my recurrent miscarriage clinc day today. I could be gone for most of the day but I'll update when I get back. Hope everyone is ok x x x

Good luck with the clinic. 



Mrs Miggins said:


> Morning ladies! Hope it goes well at the clinic today Fil, and hope you and Pink are both feeling brighter today. Work today for me, and we are going out to do a Christmas event at one of the local secondary schools this evening where I think I am doing make up demos, so I will be busy too. Temp dipped a lot today, but still over the cover line and today's temp was a more accurate one. Not sure what it means if they dip back below the cover line?

That sounds like a fun evening! 

You get a surge of oestrogen at about 4 or 5 DPO that can bring down your temps so it's probably just that. A drop below the coverline is ok as long as it doesn't stay down. If it stays down early in the 2ww, there's a chance you didn't ov and FF might take your crosshairs away, but don't worry about that unless it happens. Low temps at the end of the 2ww mean that AF's probably on her way.


----------



## Lozdi

Good morning ladies! 

Fili, for me, extreme, and I mean EXTREME thirst was the first pregnancy symptom in my last pregnancy. I cant remember with my boys about early thirst, but I craved ice with both of those! Last pg, I was wondering why I was so bloomin thirsty for about a week before the BFP.

I still have a cold!! Its really mild though, it cant get harsh because I am blasting it with home made soup and fresh fruit juice and multivits!

I'm bored of AF now, going to throw myself into sorting the house out and working on ebay as a distraction. 

I fell asleep in front of the computer quite early last night, fella had to wake me up and send me to bed!


----------



## Lozdi

Woohoo! My OPK's just arrived! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Temping Goddess! And woo hoo Loz, welcome to Poas central! We hope your stay here will be a happy one!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning everyone :)
Fil good luck today I hope you appointment goes well.
I hope everyone is feeling a little better than yesterday :hugs:
Yey for the arrival of you opks Lodzi!!

Nothing to report my end really. Apart from I seem to have very veiny boobs large nipples today which is one of my first signs of pregnancy (not that I think I can be pregnant though so I don't know why they are so damn huge today :haha:). 
I said to the hubby this morning 'Look, what do these look like to you?' His reply 'Burgers' :rofl: I was expecting him to say your prego nips, but hey Burgers will have to do haha! 

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Burgers! Hahahaha!

(Now I want a burger)

With my new OPK's and old OPK's I now have 75 sticks to pee on. Will commence POAS when AF leaves, which should be in 2 or 3 days.

I should be 17 weeks this week. Feels weird.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I would have been 17 weeks today too Loz. It's 7 weeks today since my mc. What would your due date have been? Mine was May 15th. I was looking forward to having a May baby :cry:


----------



## Lozdi

I never had it officially worked out from a scan (that was what was supposed to happen at my 12 week scan) but I knew when my LMP was and a online due date calculator gave me may 17th. I was looking forward to a May baby very much, having 2 november babies.


----------



## Lozdi

Oh blimey, if I dont catch the eggy until Feb, I will have 3 november babies! Then my winter seasons will get even more expensive! My boys have birthdays on the 8th and 28th of Nov, and the yougest (8th) was 2 weeks early, he was due on the 22nd. I swear everyone in my life has their birthday in the 2nd half of the year!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I never got to a scan either, that was the date the midwife worked out for me at my booking appointment. My Dd was a November baby too! My friend who announced she was pregnant the week I had my first mc had her baby last week, which makes me feel a bit strange! I haven't seen him yet.


----------



## Lozdi

I have angry and frustrated feelings about my booking appointment. I asked the midwife then, do they listen for a heartbeat, and she said well no because its not always heard and can cause panic. The irony is, at my 8 week booking appointment, my baby was already dead, and there would have been no heartbeat. And panic. And a diagnosis of MMC ONE WHOLE MONTH earlier than what actually occurred. I think at my next booking appointment, the midwife will find me to be the absolute patient from HELL. I have been told by one of the nurses who looked after me during the medical that next time I get pregnant to bypass the gp system and call them for a reassurance scan. 

I understand the need to make the standard booking appointment at 8 weeks, the midwife even explained its because a lot of losses occure before 8 weeks but they obviously dont count a MMC as a posibility. I have seen how much small portable ultrasound scans cost, and its less than a grand. Would it kill them to have them at booking clinics??? GAH! This is an area of soreness for me...can you tell? :haha: Heck, I'd fund raise for it myself! I might actually have a word, and see if its a possibility! They could even get one and do small 'take a peek scans' at the bookings and also for pregnant women at any stage but maybe charge them a fiver a scan if its just to see the baby and not for a medical reason. That would recoup the costs in less than a year. I need a job high up in the medical finances area!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It is frustrating. I'm not a one to jump up and down and shout at people, but I shall really push for an early scan next time. When I rang the midwife to tell them about my last pregnancy I asked about the possibility of an early scan as I had miscarried last time, but she said as I had had a successful pregnancy it was unlikely I would miscarry again. Well, I did. But certainly in my local health authority they don't look at you until you have had 3. My two losses weren't mmc anyway, so in that respect I was "lucky". My first loss occurred at 6 weeks and I started bleeding at 7 so I wouldn't count that as missed, and the second ended very suddenly at 10 weeks, with most symptoms still there the day I started bleeding. So an early scan would be reassuring but I would still have the fear it could end suddenly like the last one did.


----------



## loubyloumum

I have told my hubby if we don't get an early scan next time we will pay to have a private one done as I know I will be stressing out with worry the whole time as 12weeks is such a long time to wait.

I did ask ay my ultrasound that confirmed everything had passed naturally if we would be offered an early scan next time and I was told the same as you Mrs Mig. Because I have had a successful pregnancy it is unlikely to happen again therefore I wouldn't require one. But as we all now this doesn't really help us with our worries. Our local health authority also doesn't offer anything like that until you have had 3.


----------



## Emum

Shocking news for us last night, so advice needed please ladies.

DH got home from his business trip around 9.30, got out of the cab outside our house and saw 3 men peering through our kitchen window obviously trying to break in. Being the have a go hero that he is, he confronted them and got quite badly beaten up for his pains. Was knocked to the ground and kicked several times in the head :( He's been checked out by A and E and no lasting damage, just need to be careful and follow head injuries protocol for next few days.

Now obviously, this put more than a dampner on our BD plans last night and probably tonight too. Just wondering where people think we stand. I had positive OPK and EWCM on Sunday and we BDd am and pm. Had first CBFM peak yesterday but CM was thick and creamy (dare I say even lumpy!) and obviously no BDing yesterday. Second Peak today and temp was up a bit this morning but don't know if it is up enough to signify OV as my early temps this month were really erratic. Might we still be in with a chance do you think or has the ship sailed for this month.

Don't mean this to sound heartless as obviously I am very worried about DH and shocked about what happened, but also quite focussed on our TTC journey and this happened at exactly the wrong time in the month.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm definitely going to get an early scan next time (I actually wrote "this time" first, how's that for PMA?) I've been looking into clinics in the area and I think the earliest is 7weeks but it's worth it IMO. If I got my BFP this month I'd be 7 weeks the week of what would've been my due date, so there's no way I'd be sane and rational without a scan. 

My due date would've been the 2nd of Jan so it's getting really close now. I'll be glad once it's past though. It feels like it's looming over me. I'd love another BFP first though that would make it so much easier to deal with.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hell fire Emum! I'm reading this while walking down the street to work (such is my b&b addiction) and haven't had time to fully digest what you have just said, and I need to look where I am going cos I keep slipping on ice, but didn't want to read and run. Will reply properly shortly when I am inside just want to say I hope you are both ok. Big hug.


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - what a horrible thing to happen to your DH! Glad he's ok. I'd say you'll probably be covered, as it sounds like you ov'd yesterday but if he's up to it, then another BD wouldn't do any harm.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm still veryn newbish when it comes to the fier points of pinpointing the fertile window, so can't answer that one.

OH MY GOODNESS about your DH, I'm glad he has the all clear! 3 of them and one of him and yet he wasnt seriously hurt- hero indeed! Were you in at the time? My mum was broken into a few months ago it was a shocker they were all in asleep and the thief/s took lots of tech stuff, laptop, iphone, ps3...the iphone and the laptop were right next to my sleeping little brothers bed. When I say little brother, he is younger yes but built like a brick outhouse and about 6'3. He is a total gentle giant but the robbers wouldnt have known that, mum and I had sleepless nights for weeks thinking how it could have gone if he had woken up, given that he looks far more of a threat than he actually is.

About the early scans. Midwifes in my area would say no to an early scan, even after a MMC, and my gp says too that I'd not get one. But the opinion on the matter that actually counts, is who sees you at the EPAU. And that lady told me, that they do reassurance scans at 6 weeks, then I pointed out that 6 weeks would not reassure me at all. She then said that in my case, 8 weeks would be better, seeing as baby stopped at 7. All i'd have to do is call them myself if the midwife refused. If a midwife refuses to reassure me during my next pregnancy, I'll make trouble for her I'll tell you that now! No more miss nice patient!


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Louby, if you do want to have a private scan there is babybond, they have clinics all over the UK, it was where I was going to go for a gender scan (that would have been this week too :-( they have decent reviews)

The impression that I got from the people I saw over my MMC, that the word 'reassurance' when asking for a scan during pregnancy is almost like a keyword, much like 'breach of the peace' said in a call to the police to get them to arrive fast (I just heard that, no idea if its true lol). 'Early scan' implies that you just want an early peak, and I expect they get asked alot to do early peeks by women who have no real need to be reassured. At the end of the day, if you cant eat sleep or relax due to not knowing, and needing to be reassured about your pregnancy, then its a health issue and they should do a reassurance scan asap. Forget the midwife if she cant see the need to be reassured, and go straight to EPAU, they have a much better understanding as they have the women in there daily, having dc's or medicals. I'm not knocking midwifes, but I heard nothing from mine since my scan appointment, they clearly don;t have any dealings with miscarriage victims. I had a doctor, a young clearly studenty doctor, telling me that because I had MMC I NEEDED A D AND C IMMEDIATELY ELSE I WILL GET AN INFECTION I use caps because I am demostrating the urgency in which he delivered me this info. I was livid, I gave him what for, and demanded to see a 'proper doctor' which resulted in a consultant visiting me. I informed this consultant of what I had been told and he was rather angry at this young doctor, who started spluttering then left the room. Needless to say, the young one kept well out of my way apart from when he absolutely had to see me. The point of this tale, is that sometimes you have to fight hard to get your reassurance. The young doctor also refused to scan me after the main MC, but I put my foot down, and he gave in. And then I was reassured that nothing was still attached, just waiting to come out. I even got another scan 3 weeks after hospital to confirm no retained tissues. They usually use HCG test to determine that, but again, I put my foot down. DO NOT be afraid to put you foot down about your reassurance. AS long as you do it without becoming aggressive to the staff, otherwise you go down a bad road.

Sorry for the super long post! When I feel strongly about something, I dont shut up!


----------



## loubyloumum

OMG Emum I'm so sorry to hear about you OH. I don't understand the way some peoples minds work at times sending you both :hugs:


----------



## auntylolo

Hiya girls! :hi: I would so love to join you, as I have spent the last couple of weeks reading this entire thread and you all seem lovely and just a bit bonkers!
I am now in my first cycle since my mmc was discovered at 9 weeks, it seems like I've been waiting for ages for :witch: to show, never thought I'd be so happy to see her! But, she is being pretty mean so far:growlmad: heavy and very clotty (tmi?).

I am a poas-aholic:blush: I have opks ready, and also a cbfm ready to go for the first time this month. I'm pretty clueless as to what my body should do cos I was on bc for about 14 years for painful periods and then it was just handy that they also stopped you getting pregnant! I got married in July, and my first cycle trying caught the egg. I had one cycle 32 days so that's the only "normal" I have to go off.

Reading through this thread I have also decided to track my temps, so just ordered a bbt thermometer this morning. Will it matter if I'm a few days into my cycle before putting in the first temp? I am a bit concerned about managing to do it at the same time every morning and after 3 hours of unbroken sleep because we have an 8 month old puppy who about 50% of the time needs to go out during the night and then occasionally wanders into our bedroom so I have to get up and put him back to bed. Both dogs come are allowed on our bed from about 6-6.30 on a morning and that always wakes me so can I take my temp then and just input it later?

One more thing (I promise!), I've had a fertility spell cast for me specifically for twins and then a protection spell will be cast for baby once I'm pregnant. Anyone had anything like this done or considered it?


----------



## Lozdi

Hi there Lolo, your like me! I read the whole thing first, and by the time I had, I was halfway healed! Theres a lot of support here, and the first rule is this: There is never too much info! Things most people consider TMI are openly discussed here! :haha:

The other ladies here are much more expert than me at FF and POAS, I'm the newbie, I was on BC for years too between pregnancies (caught while on BC lol) So I feel I'm just learning my cycle properly aswell. I'm also on first AF since the MMC. Mine was discovered at 12 week scan, baby 7 weeks no h/b.

I have no idea about charting a cycle but missing out the first few temps, but one of the experts will be able to enlighten you on that. I struggle to temp at regular time, I just try my best. I would suggest temping vaginally (twinkle temping) as it eliminates problems such as mouth breathing during the night. I temp both and my twinkle temps are steady ish but the oral ones fluctuate like crazy. I hope my ramble helps!

Atm, I treat FF as an exercise in observing my cycle, but its the OPK's I will trust when the time comes, at least until FF has my cycle worked out.

You are in the right place, your going to fit right in- slight loopiness is a must! :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Auntylolo - Sorry for your loss. I can't believe you're another one who's read this entire thread lol!

Temping a couple of days into a cycle is fine. I often give myself a few days off and your temps can be erratic during AF anyway. The time you input your temp doesn't matter at all, it's the time you take it that's important. During the week I input it pretty much straight after I take it because I get up then but at the weekends, I go back to sleep after I temp and input it when I wake up. My therm saves the last temp. 

I've never had any spells or readings done, but I'm quite cynical about things like that. If it gives you peace of mind though, then it's worth it :)


----------



## Lozdi

Blimey I got so busy ranting about FF and such I forgot to say, sorry for your loss Lolo. :hugs::flow:


----------



## Lozdi

Oh dear I have a memory like a sieve today I forgot to answer the spell question too. I did think of fertility spells, and maybe seeing a fortune teller- but with a teller they could be just doing it for money, with no skill. I did use a pendulum alot during my last pregnancy, and I wish I hadn't. I'm not sure whether or not I should elaborate because I don;t want any of you picking up a pendulum when you get your BFP's. If you can all promise me you wont touch one, then I'll tell you what happened. If not, dont worry!

I have a bag of moonstone near my computer all times, I have heard of people getting pregnanct after long term TTC just after they acquire a moonstone, but then again, that may well be a coincidence. I sold one once and got a message a month later from the lady who told me she bought it for her daughter who was having trouble falling pg, and she became pg that cycle- funnily enough that was the same cycle I got pg with my youngest, and then several ladies in our social circle fell pg too! Who knows? I would never suggest a stone to help conceive but the properties of moonstone are very feminine, its a ladies crystal. Belief makes a big difference. 

If you want a protection spell for your baby then go for it. I'm not sure if a spell for twins could work though! It seems quite a claim, think what your body has to do to create twins it might be best not to spell for them, but just see what happens. Research foods and supplements that may increase egg release, but always be super wary of things that you put into your temple.

I'm so ranty and typy today! Sorry for all the walls of text Ladies, I'm in the know it all mood today so it seems :haha:


----------



## loubyloumum

Carol Daniel called.

Auntylolo, im so sorry you have had to join us here :hugs: but as you have probably read we are very supportive of one another so you are most certainly in the right place :)

Out of interest how long was it after your MMC that AF arrived (I have asked everyone this as I am still waiting for her to show my end so just trying to gather a general overview :) )

Lodzi - I am intrigued what the pendulum did??? Do tell?

xx


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi - I'm intrigued about the pendulum too!

Louby - Who's Carol Daniel?


----------



## Lozdi

Louby the pendulum incident was quite a saga, I'll hold off telling til I have heard from all if they do or dont want to hear it. If opinion is mixed i'll private message it to those who want to know. Oh and I wont tell you unless you swear to not use one! I'm all for sharing info, but I'm against freaking people out and potetially causing them turmoil in their next pregnancy. The pendulum incident might not be helpful info, but I found it interesting. I probably wont pick one up during my next pregnancy.


----------



## auntylolo

Lodzi, do tell about the pendulum? I promise not to do it too. I did think it was a bit of a stretch to ask for twins, but then if you're in for a penny, in for a pound! The girl that did it for me did say you've got to believe it will happen, so there is an element of pma, but tbh I'll try anything to get me pregnant again and have a healthy pregnancy.

Louby, af arrived late on Sunday, so just over 3 weeks since the mc actually started. No signs at all, just felt a bit wet and then she was there. It occurred to me it wasn't very long since my mc so might not be the start of a new cycle, but then my spell was cast on Friday night so the pma part of brain is suggesting it may be the spell getting things moving quicker so I can get on with ttc!

Interesting about the moonstone, I wore a moonstone bracelet the month we were ttc, and like I said caught it straightaway. It has since snapped while I was riding, so I've ordered another. You may think it was luck, but we only actually dtd once that month due to lots of things, so it can't hurt :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

I promise not to touch one Lozdi!


----------



## Lozdi

Thats 2 of you so far for the pendulum story. I'll make a list and we will see who is for/against by the time Fili gets back, or by early evening or basically when all the regulars have said. I want to share but I really dont want to freak anyone out.


----------



## Lozdi

I have a feeling everyone will choose knowing lol, I'm going to write it all down then I'll post it later as long as no one says dont.


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi - Go advanced when you post and put it in a spoiler. Just put a note before it so that people can decide before they look.


----------



## loubyloumum

Gosh Aunty Lolo that really quick, I'm 5weeks post MC tomorrow so hoping she is just a round the corner for me!

Haha!! Ickle, Carol Daniel is a client at work. Seems I have included her in our B&B chat in error hahaha you can tell how much in concentrating at work today....NOT!!!! :haha:

Lodzi, I want to know and I too promise not to touch one at all :) xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Will that make it so it cant be seen unless the viewer clicks something?


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah exactly Lozdi


Spoiler
Like this


----------



## Lozdi

Ooh oky doky thats nifty. Might take me a bit, I need to get it straight in my head before I can write it down. Here goes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I am sitting in the staff room at work sniggering my head off at the Carol Daniel error. I am getting strange looks but can't quite bring myself to tell the girls why I'm laughing.


----------



## sarah_anne

So hubby and I have decided to NTNP this month. He didn't want me to put too much pressure or stress on myself since I only miscarried a week ago. Is this okay?

Also, my doctor called last night and said that I have to go into the hospital to get a Rh Immune Globulin shot. Do I still need to get this even if my miscarriage and all of the bleeding is now complete? He wasn't sure given that he's just my general physician, but he said he's about 90% sure I have to go in. Stupid O negative blood. Screws me every time!


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Sarah_Anne :wave:

I think we all have to do what feels right for ourselves and if that's NTNP for you and your hubby then that's the right choice :) 

Not sure about the Rh Immune Globulin? I'm O negative too and was never offered or had this after my MC? Sorry cant help xx


----------



## sarah_anne

loubyloumum said:


> Hi Sarah_Anne :wave:
> 
> I think we all have to do what feels right for ourselves and if that's NTNP for you and your hubby then that's the right choice :)
> 
> Not sure about the Rh Immune Globulin? I'm O negative too and was never offered or had this after my MC? Sorry cant help xx

Thanks Loubyloumum! :flower:

It feels right for me. Mind you, NTNP for me still involves charting my BBT so that kind of helps, but BBT doesn't really tell you when you ovulated until AFTER you've ovulated, so we'll just BD when we feel like it, lol. Last month, we were NTNP and I got pregnant, so we'll see. Any idea when I should expect my first AF after my miscarriage? Doctor said it should be close to a normal cycle given my age and lack of risk factors, but I read that it can be anywhere from 5 to 7 weeks as well. 

I read online that anyone with a negative Rh blood type needs to have an Rh Immune Globulin shot after a miscarriage. I don't understand why I would need it now that I'm done bleeding though given that there's no way the baby's blood and my own can mix so I don't understand.


----------



## loubyloumum

Sounds like NTNP is definatley right for you - fxd you get you BFP soon enough :)

With regards to AF I'm STILL waiting IMPATIENTLY for mine to arrive haha! I normally have 32day cycle and I'm currently 34 days since first day of bleed so fxd she is round the corner. I was told by my GP and consultant that my first period should arrive anywhere between 4 to 6 weeks post MC. 

Come to think of it, I did have the Rh Immune Globulin after the birth of my son - if my memory serves me correctly, but it was never mentioned after my MC? Hmmm strange :wacko:


----------



## Lozdi

Below is an account of my experiences with a crystal pendulum during my last pregnancy. The info therein might be construed as disturbing, it certainly disturbed me. Hence, the spoiler. Only read it if you can promise you wont use a pendulum during pregnancy.



Spoiler
I shant go into detail on how the pendulum works, or you really will see a wall of text. I have been into crystals for years and i have used a pendulum many times, usually in play. Last time I was pregnant, I got to googling ways to find out a baby's gender, there are loads of odd old wives tales out there! Non of them accurate of course, but some are fun. One that caught my eye was the pendulum, or 'ring' test. Which tells you ALL your children (pregnancies, MC's, living children, present and future.) This was the old wives tale that seemed to yield accurate results more often than not. *Ladies PLEASE dont do this test, its not helpful in any way, pendulums are succeptable to personal influence, and therefore can give upsetting and wrong results*

Ok so I found my favourite pendulum, and got to work asking it about my babies gender. It said boy! I then did the 'ring' test with my pendulum (NO I'm not telling anyone how to do it, I want it banished from common knowledge for forever and a day) It gave me 4 results. 

Girl :my first MC years ago.
Boy:my oldest
Boy:my youngest
Boy: later lost in a MMC

So, when pregnant and thinking my baby was fine, this info just interested me, especially how it said girl for the first pregnancy, and I had always felt I had lost a girl then.

I was rather obsessed with the pendulum, and I was often holding it over my belly confirming what it said. When I got to around 8 weeks it stopped saying boy and would only say girl, which puzzled me, I didnt think I had twins. This played on my mind, I even asked the pendulum if my baby had a heartbeat and it said NO but I totally fobbed it off as 'being influenced by my worst fears' But my baby's heart stopped after 7 weeks, but before 8. The bad dreams of dead baby boys started then, often pre term very small babies and the message in the dream was that pre term and very unwell was about as far as my baby could have gotten so he slipped away easily at 7 weeks and was just making himself known to me. THE PENDULUM KNEW. Now, the reason I say dont use one instead of do (you would think given the accuracy, that you should get one) but believe me, as accurate it can be, it can sooo be influenced by your desires or fears, in my case mine was wholey accurate :-( I still kick myself, for not going to the midwife when the dreams started up. Not long after the pendulum telling me the baby had no h/b, the pendulum just up and vanished, and I couldnt find any of my other ones. On the day of the 12 week scan where we found out about the MMC, I went home, sat on my bed clutching my miscarriage options leaflet, stared at the floor, and all 3 of my pendulums were just sat there. I have picked one up 2 times in the 5 weeks since. I ring tested myself a few days after the medical, and got 8 It results girl, boy, boy, boy, girl, girl, boy, and another girl. (at that time all I could think of was I wanted that soul back and wanted to be pregnant asap, and would never go back on the pill, and would have a thousand babies if I could!) I tried it again about a week ago, and it gave me 4 results again. The same 4 as in the beginning. I would put no stock by that, but a crystal selling friend of mine ring tested me too, without me telling her the results I got. She also said for results and in the same order. She refused to re test me after the MMC, because she doesnt want to cause upset. I have cultivated a new opinion on the ring test- I had to, its accurate for sooo many that I now NEED to discredit it in my own case. I believe the ring test tells you what children you will have if you do not take your fate into your own hands. Lots of people go through their lives without having to take their fate into their own hands, and I think that for those people the ring test is spot on. But for me I shant allow it to be, because if its accurate for me, I'll never be pregnant again. And believe me, at 28 that is not something I am willing to accept! I took my baby-fate into my own hands when I decided to TTC again after losing the baby. I will not ring test again. Us Ladies here, having had losses, are taking our fate into our own hands by TTC again instead of just giving up, and that is why none of us should touch the pendulum or the ring test! There is part of me that thinks its all true and that my last pregnancy really was the last, but there is no medical reason for that to be the case, so thats the logic I cling to.

And there you have it Ladies, what may well be my largest wall of text so far! Let logic outweigh curiosity- never ever use a pendulum when pregnant.

Phew I need a tea after that!


----------



## loubyloumum

OMG I've just googled it and your absolutely right!! It says after MC and birth you should have the injection as not having it can cause complications with future pregnancies NOOOOO!!!
I am going to get on the blower to my GP straight after work and see what they say xx


----------



## sarah_anne

loubyloumum said:


> Sounds like NTNP is definatley right for you - fxd you get you BFP soon enough :)
> 
> With regards to AF I'm STILL waiting IMPATIENTLY for mine to arrive haha! I normally have 32day cycle and I'm currently 34 days since first day of bleed so fxd she is round the corner. I was told by my GP and consultant that my first period should arrive anywhere between 4 to 6 weeks post MC.
> 
> Come to think of it, I did have the Rh Immune Globulin after the birth of my son - if my memory serves me correctly, but it was never mentioned after my MC? Hmmm strange :wacko:

I _usually_ have a 30 day cycle, but my last one before I got pregnant was 34. I tested positive on day 32 last time, but I kind of knew I was pregnant before then. I hope that my next AF is kind of on time. I know that's probably too much to ask. 

If by some miracle we do get pregnant right away and my AF doesn't show, how will I know when to test?


----------



## ickle pand

loubyloumum said:


> OMG I've just googled it and your absolutely right!! It says after MC and birth you should have the injection as not having it can cause complications with future pregnancies NOOOOO!!!
> I am going to get on the blower to my GP straight after work and see what they say xx

Maybe since you've had it once already your covered. Definitely worth checking with the doc though.


----------



## sarah_anne

loubyloumum said:


> OMG I've just googled it and your absolutely right!! It says after MC and birth you should have the injection as not having it can cause complications with future pregnancies NOOOOO!!!
> I am going to get on the blower to my GP straight after work and see what they say xx

Absolutely! Let me know what they say!


----------



## ickle pand

sarah_anne said:


> If by some miracle we do get pregnant right away and my AF doesn't show, how will I know when to test?

That's where temping helps, because it confirms ovulation so you know to expect AF approximately 14 days later.


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi - Wow! I'm usually really cynical about stuff like that but I'm really amazed by the accuracy. I'm still not going to try it though.


----------



## filipenko32

Back from the clinic! They just did an internal scan and took bloods at this stage. BUT the sonographer first told me I ovulated from my left and then said oh no it's your right, that looks newer! Could it be I ovulated from both?? Does anyone know? Also I have some fluid in there and last time I was pregnant I did too! Does anyone thing these are good signs? X x


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle I'm glad you are going to leave such things alone, I learned the hard way I wouldnt want anyone else doing so.


----------



## loubyloumum

Lodzi, I feel the same as Ickle. I'm super cynical with things like that but very strange on the accuracy :wacko:

Thank you for sharing, I must admit though Its defiantly not for me xx


----------



## Lozdi

Welcome back Fili! Ovary mystery eh? Mine are a complete mystery to me! What does an ovary look like on a scan when its just O'd? I have no idea about the fluid im afraid...but as you said before, once you TTC it doesnt take long to catch an eggy so high chance that you caught it this time!

I apparently 'still' have a cyst on my right Ovary according to sono at the after MMC scan. Dunno where she got 'still' from I wasn;t told it was there to begin with. I have never before had a cyst spotted on scan til then! Weird or what lol


----------



## Lozdi

Its the accuracy that has put me off- if I was to use it during my next pregnancy, it would still be open to manipulation from my subconscious, but with the past accuracy proved with the outcome of the pregnancy, I would think whatever it said was accurate, even if it had been influenced, if you know what I mean. Pendulum to me is now up there with smoking and alcohol. NOT for use during pregnancy!


----------



## loubyloumum

filipenko32 said:


> Back from the clinic! They just did an internal scan and took bloods at this stage. BUT the sonographer first told me I ovulated from my left and then said oh no it's your right, that looks newer! Could it be I ovulated from both?? Does anyone know? Also I have some fluid in there and last time I was pregnant I did too! Does anyone thing these are good signs? X x

Hi Fil, glad your appointment went well! Just think if you did ov from both that could mean TWINS :thumbup: (I think)! 
I have no idea with regards to fluid etc but if that's what happened last time you were pregnant it sounds pretty promising fxd this is your month :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - Where is the fluid? I know that when the follicle ruptures from the ovary that some fluid is released that contains the egg. Maybe that's what they meant. I'd think that if you ovulated from both ovaries that they'd be at the same time since I think that the raised progesterone levels suppress ovulation - which is one of the reasons you don't ovulate when you're pregnant.

AFM - I'm feeling really bloated and my ovaries are aching this afternoon :( Hoping this is a good thing though. Still dying to POAS but I'm resisting. I'll hold out until Friday I think. I might just organise my tests tonight - is it sad that I like looking at them all?


----------



## sarah_anne

ickle pand said:


> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> If by some miracle we do get pregnant right away and my AF doesn't show, how will I know when to test?
> 
> That's where temping helps, because it confirms ovulation so you know to expect AF approximately 14 days later.Click to expand...

Sounds good. I've been temping and my temperature has been high, but I just stopped bleeding on Sunday and it's starting to go back down to where it usually is before ovulation. So I should expect AF 14 days or so after my BBT chart shows that I ovulated and if I don't start AF within 17 days, I should test, right?

Loubyloumum - Doctor just called and said that they talked to an obstetrician and I don't need to go in and get the shot. Not sure why, but an obstetrician would know best, so I shouldn't question it, right?


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that sounds right, although you'll find that most of us on this thread are POAS-aholics and start testing at about 7 or 8DPO, and even earlier in Filipenko's case lol!


----------



## Lozdi

I do that too Ickle :haha: I have the fade in positive OPK series i got after the MMC taped into the back of what will be my OPK book! Feels a bit weird looking at something and thinking with no small amount of pride 'I peed on that!'

I start OPK's again after 5 days of AF. I'll whittle down the amount of days I POAS but not until I know my cycle better. I CANT WAIT TO POAS I might just go do it for the sake of it!


----------



## auntylolo

sarah, I'm not rh- but isn't it that you only need to have the shot once then you're covered for future pregnancies :shrug: maybe I'm making it up :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

loubyloumum said:


> Morning everyone :)
> Fil good luck today I hope you appointment goes well.
> I hope everyone is feeling a little better than yesterday :hugs:
> Yey for the arrival of you opks Lodzi!!
> 
> Nothing to report my end really. Apart from I seem to have very veiny boobs large nipples today which is one of my first signs of pregnancy (not that I think I can be pregnant though so I don't know why they are so damn huge today :haha:).
> I said to the hubby this morning 'Look, what do these look like to you?' His reply 'Burgers' :rofl: I was expecting him to say your prego nips, but hey Burgers will have to do haha!
> 
> xxx

Burgers haha!



Lozdi said:


> Burgers! Hahahaha!
> 
> (Now I want a burger)
> 
> With my new OPK's and old OPK's I now have 75 sticks to pee on. Will commence POAS when AF leaves, which should be in 2 or 3 days.
> 
> I should be 17 weeks this week. Feels weird.

Now you're really in the poas club loz!




Lozdi said:


> I have angry and frustrated feelings about my booking appointment. I asked the midwife then, do they listen for a heartbeat, and she said well no because its not always heard and can cause panic. The irony is, at my 8 week booking appointment, my baby was already dead, and there would have been no heartbeat. And panic. And a diagnosis of MMC ONE WHOLE MONTH earlier than what actually occurred. I think at my next booking appointment, the midwife will find me to be the absolute patient from HELL. I have been told by one of the nurses who looked after me during the medical that next time I get pregnant to bypass the gp system and call them for a reassurance scan.
> 
> I understand the need to make the standard booking appointment at 8 weeks, the midwife even explained its because a lot of losses occure before 8 weeks but they obviously dont count a MMC as a posibility. I have seen how much small portable ultrasound scans cost, and its less than a grand. Would it kill them to have them at booking clinics??? GAH! This is an area of soreness for me...can you tell? :haha: Heck, I'd fund raise for it myself! I might actually have a word, and see if its a possibility! They could even get one and do small 'take a peek scans' at the bookings and also for pregnant women at any stage but maybe charge them a fiver a scan if its just to see the baby and not for a medical reason. That would recoup the costs in less than a year. I need a job high up in the medical finances area!

That's just terrible! I just can't believe that, it just makes me shiver with rage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Emum said:


> Shocking news for us last night, so advice needed please ladies.
> 
> DH got home from his business trip around 9.30, got out of the cab outside our house and saw 3 men peering through our kitchen window obviously trying to break in. Being the have a go hero that he is, he confronted them and got quite badly beaten up for his pains. Was knocked to the ground and kicked several times in the head :( He's been checked out by A and E and no lasting damage, just need to be careful and follow head injuries protocol for next few days.
> 
> Now obviously, this put more than a dampner on our BD plans last night and probably tonight too. Just wondering where people think we stand. I had positive OPK and EWCM on Sunday and we BDd am and pm. Had first CBFM peak yesterday but CM was thick and creamy (dare I say even lumpy!) and obviously no BDing yesterday. Second Peak today and temp was up a bit this morning but don't know if it is up enough to signify OV as my early temps this month were really erratic. Might we still be in with a chance do you think or has the ship sailed for this month.
> 
> 
> Don't mean this to sound heartless as obviously I am very worried about DH and shocked about what happened, but also quite focussed on our TTC journey and this happened at exactly the wrong time in the month.

Emum, I'm so sorry, that must have been truly terrifying and your poor dh, but you must be shaken up a lot too x x x x x x with regards to ttc I think it looks as though you have it covered but obviously the more bd the better but its definitely not like youve missed the boat at all!! Do you think Xmas time means more people go out and steal? So sorry, hope your dh makes a full recovery x x x 


Lozdi said:


> Louby the pendulum incident was quite a saga, I'll hold off telling til I have heard from all if they do or dont want to hear it. If opinion is mixed i'll private message it to those who want to know. Oh and I wont tell you unless you swear to not use one! I'm all for sharing info, but I'm against freaking people out and potetially causing them turmoil in their next pregnancy. The pendulum incident might not be helpful info, but I found it interesting. I probably wont pick one up during my next pregnancy.

I want to know!!!



Lozdi said:


> Welcome back Fili! Ovary mystery eh? Mine are a complete mystery to me! What does an ovary look like on a scan when its just O'd? I have no idea about the fluid im afraid...but as you said before, once you TTC it doesnt take long to catch an eggy so high chance that you caught it this time!
> 
> I apparently 'still' have a cyst on my right Ovary according to sono at the after MMC scan. Dunno where she got 'still' from I wasn;t told it was there to begin with. I have never before had a cyst spotted on scan til then! Weird or what lol

Thanks loz, I think normal cysts like corpus lueums can last a while and it's normal x x x


----------



## loubyloumum

Yes I would think they should know sarah_anne so if they say you don't need they must be right. I will also give my docs a call after work and see what they say - I will let you know :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ickle, I don't know where the fluid was and that makes sense about them going at the same time, she just said one looked newer so in the end he wasn't sure which side I'd ovulated from, mrs migg would not have like this scan!


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle I like looking at all my tests too, I stare at them until I am hypnotised lol, ovary ache sounds good, you should be hpt testing now tho, tut tut, four days past and no test? Tut tut ickle! I will expel you from my testing school if that behaviour carries on.


----------



## Lozdi

Here is what wikipedia has to say on the RH issue

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rh_disease


----------



## Lozdi

Dont be angry at them Fili, to be fair, I had the 2 normal healthy pregnancies before the MMC I was as low risk as one can get. If they mess me about next time though, well, then, that will be the time for a rip roaring rage!

The pendulum story is probably a couple of pages ago now, its hidden in a *spoiler* so people can choose whether or not to read it. Its upsetting, so if you read it, do so knowing I'm ok now, and its just there for the sake of sharing info. And as a waring to leave old wives tales alone!


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO fili! That's peer pressure you know


----------



## Lozdi

Peer pressure.....or PEE pressure?! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Cyber bullying


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO @ pee pressure :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow so much happening today!

Emum - I hope you and your hubby are okay. What a horrible thing to go through, you both must se so shaken especially your OH. Sending lots of love to you both. As fili said it looks like you might have it covered with Sundays 'settling in' but the more bding the better if you OH isn't too sore.

loz - I had a cyst on my right overy that was spotted at my first scan (for mc) and hd a check up last week on it and it was all gone. Corpus luteum cyst are norml but if they get over a certain size they can cause problems but your will probably fade as mine did. It used to cause me a lot of pain so I m glad its gone.

Hello to all, fili I'll write more wehn I get home - gotta go.


----------



## Lozdi

From the sono saying 'still' I would guess that the 12week scan picked it up but as it also picked up a MMC, a harmless cyst is easily forgotten. I gather if it was above a certain size the sono wouldnt have been so casual about it!


----------



## MrsMM24

ickle pand said:


> I'm definitely going to get an early scan next time (I actually wrote "this time" first, how's that for PMA?) I've been looking into clinics in the area and I think the earliest is 7weeks but it's worth it IMO. If I got my BFP this month I'd be 7 weeks the week of what would've been my due date, so there's no way I'd be sane and rational without a scan.
> 
> My due date would've been the 2nd of Jan so it's getting really close now. I'll be glad once it's past though. It feels like it's looming over me. I'd love another BFP first though that would make it so much easier to deal with.

Wow, near mine, my due date would have been February 15th, 9 days after our anniversary and 1 day after Valentine's...

EMUM, so sorry to hear about DH, glad he seems to be doing well. I personally think you covered your bases, but could be wrong. GL FXD! I wish you the best this cycle and hope if you haven't caught the eggy with the BDg so far, then the eggy is waiting till DH is better to show so you can catch! :dust:


----------



## pinksmarties

I thought I would have to battle for a scan next time but the mw at the cyst scan last week in the EPU said I could go straight to them for an early scan.

Fili - I am glad the appointment went okay. I really hope, with everything I have crossed, that the fluid they saw will mean there is a little bean cooking in there.

loz - I'll admit I wasn't that impressed with my booking appointment either at 9 weeks which is why I went for a private scan (first telling me of my mmc). They did very little, no bloods not even a urine check and to be honest I am not sure if the 12 week scan referral actually got to the hospital. Naughty me can access referral/appointments on the computer system at work so I could see they hadn't received it. Even though I didn't get as far as 12 weeks scan the initial referral should still have been on the system. So I am glad I can bypass most of that the next time.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - Is it NHS Tayside you work for?


----------



## filipenko32

Pink are you feeling better today?


----------



## Lozdi

I had the same problem with my 12 week scan!! I started to wonder why I hadnt had the appointment letter by 10 weeks, and called the midwife, who had forgotten all about it and sorted one out there and then. She took bloods and stuff at my booking appointment though, not that I ever heard back about it. I am so going to make them all jump through hoops next time! I am kind of leaning towards having nothing to do with midwives during my next pregnancy. Maybe thats just a result of the harmless bumbles. Her forgetting my scan referral didnt make the scan late, it just was a farce to chase up. Its almost as if they expected my to lose it, which is daft, no one expects that. Just goes to show how one's thinking goes all over the place after a MC! I am going to teach myself everything I need to know, hopefully to a point where I could actually be a widwife- then, screw the lot of them I'll sort myself out!


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle pand said:


> Pink - Is it NHS Tayside you work for?

Yes but my mw etc are in Fife I would still have gone to Ninewells (which I did for the EPU/eric etc)


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Fili - feeling a bit better today. Tuesdays are my busiest days at work although they are all very busy but it helped keep my mind of things. My lovely OH got me some flowers last night after nipping out to get petrol and he scraped my car windscreen this morning. Love him.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's lovely pink! Glad Tuesday is over for you now then. I've just put my tree up and am feeling xmassy ... A bit anyway. I've just been googling free fluid to see if it's a pregnancy symptom as obviously couldn't ask them at the clinc as not supposed to be getting pregnant! Not found much tho. Why is Tuesday your busy day?


----------



## ickle pand

pinksmarties said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Pink - Is it NHS Tayside you work for?
> 
> Yes but my mw etc are in Fife I would still have gone to Ninewells (which I did for the EPU/eric etc)Click to expand...

Ok cool. I moved from Aberdeenshire to Angus and just kept the same specialists since I work in Aberdeen. My GP and the midwife unit here are Tayside. It's nice to have the choice though.


----------



## filipenko32

Is it snowing in Scotland? It was bloody cold in London today!


----------



## ickle pand

It's not here yet but I think it is everywhere else. Don't think it'll be long before we get snow though.


----------



## loubyloumum

We have been given snow here in Chester for the weekend - will wait and see if it actually arrives though! You know what these weather men are like haha! 
Spoke to my midwife and she told me I didn't need the injection and not to worry everything will be fine next time blah blah ramble ramble. I do hope she is right I just need the bloody witch to arrive now! I want to start poas everyday too :)


----------



## filipenko32

Louby glad you don't need the injection and hope the witch comes soon for you, it will x x x you'll be poas ing in no time! I recommend a daily diet of three poas! X x x


----------



## auntylolo

We haven't had any snow yet, and apparently none on the way for this week. I hope they're wrong, I love the snow! 
I nipped out after work to have a look for something to wear for our Xmas night out, but the shops are just full of crap! Not even much sparkly stuff at all! I did buy a bottle of aadvacat (sp?) and will be drinking it all within the next 2 weeks cos I won't be able to drink over christmas! Fingers x'd 
Hubby is making a lovely black pudding "sausage" roll for tea, can't wait! Hope your nights are nice and stress free :) has everyone got their trees up?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi auntylolo, i dot believe weve met! I put my tree up today, I'm very proud of it. where are you up to cycle wise? Sorry for your loss x x


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I see your ticker now auntylo :dohh:


----------



## loubyloumum

I sure do hope so fill, I feel like I've been waiting for AGES - I may have a strop :brat: haha! I have about 50 opks at the ready, that should do me for the time being shouldn't it? I got that excited to poas I did one the other day - what a waste :ha: 
Think I'm going to treat myself to a little glass of vino this evening with my pasta for tea. Then just veg out on the sofa watching the soaps like I do not have the big pile of ironing I should be doing instead :haha:


----------



## auntylolo

Hi fili :wave: I just put my tree up last night, I love having it up! 
Does anyone know, is it day 6 that the cbfm starts asking for sticks? I'm desperate to start peeing on something!!!


----------



## Lozdi

I dont have an iron! Yes you read that right! I employ a system called 'mindful radiator placement' for all our clothes, and never actually need to iron anything!

Also I agree with Fili 3 a day when its time to POAS, then you can possibly miss your surge.

I'm off, its soap time, then ebay time, then pixel time for a short while then bed. Up at 8 for temping woohoo! :flow:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi auntylolo - I didn't get chance earlier to say hello - sorry for your loss and welcome. This is my first month using CBFM and yes CD6 is when it first asks you for a stick. With all Fili's advice I have kept and labelled my sticks and you can see the progression of the second lines when you get your peak. I was all finished within 10 sticks but you may have to do more depending on when you peak.


----------



## filipenko32

Dr s has just emailed me to say that my thyroid stim hormone results are too high and he wants them under two so he's goingto put me on thyroxine! Does anyone know anything about this? He wants to see my levels under two.


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - I don't know anything about this but after reading on here and googling thyroid problems are linked to mc so hopefully that is another thing that can only help towards your sticky bean. Do you think that might be implantation dip in your temps today?


----------



## filipenko32

Lynn an implantation dip I forgot about that! Hope so! Yeah they are only mildly elevated so... 1.6. 2.6 and 3.36. On three different occasions so seems a bit drastic to put me on meds some people have scores of ten and even sixty! Going to my gp tomorrow x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Evening all, what a lot there has been to read back! Just caught up over a nice hot chocolate in bed, exhausted after doing loads of makeovers! Pink, glad you are feeling a bit better and OH is looking after you. 
Auntylolo, hi and sorry for your loss. 
Fil, strange about the thyroxin, do keep us posted. 
Everyone- hi! Sorry, just read back about 6 pages and my head is a jumble of who is peeing on what sticks, who is waiting for witch to arrive, who is waiting for witch to go and who is having spells cast, so I shall just leave it at hi for now.
Oh, and Ickle, surely it is time to do a hpt! 
Afm, still monkeyloads of cm, and I have that lovely "full" feeling in my uterus. I'm sure I'm imagining it as I am only 4 dpo, but its nice even just imagining it's there.


----------



## Tarabay

Oh my goodness, i am mighty confused with all that info that i just read!! lol

Fili, when i went for my scan when they discovered miscarraige, the doc said ther was 'free fluid' he explained that it was more than likly a burst cyst????????

I also had 2 cysts on my ovary but doc said was normal in ur monthly cycle to get them so i didnt question him!

I didnt read the story about the pendulum as i would believe too much of it and probly freak myself out! lol!

Loubyloumum, i feel ur pain, i was really startin to go mad, then i started poas and kept gettin BFN but convincing myself i could see a line lol obv not! but it will come when ur body is ready to start over again! i had to keep tellin myself that i wanted to do it the healthy way and waitin till ur body gives u the go ahead is always a good thing!

MrsM - I know exactly that feeling of a full uterus its always one of the first things i look out for! Heres hoping that it menas the real deal for u and its not ur mind playin tricks!

Emum - god im so sorry to hear about ur awful time! i hope ur hubby makes a quick recovery and hope u BD enough this cycle to cover for that horrible hickup! at least he had a lovely new decorated cosy room to relax in! (it was u who done ther room up) sorry im still tryn to get used to everybody!!

AFM - I am still waitin on AF leaving so i can get stuck into my OPKs! ha fili u have made me super excited bout all of this! I am gna have so much fun poas 3times a day! :) AF is being nasty to me tho, very heavy and i feel rotten! Do u ladies think i sud purchase a basal thermometer and do it along with OPK's?????????

I also have my tree up, put it up on sat and i love it, sat in this evening with all the lights on and the fire lite and it was just so cosy!! thers no snow here but bloody cold! hope it does snow!

:hugs: to all!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Tara! Thanks, I hope so too. It could just be the imminent arrival of AF though as its not unusual for her to turn up on cd 24. 
And yes, definitely get a basal thermometer so you can begin charting properly with FF. It will give you a clear picture of your cycle and you may be suprised. Mine has shown me I have ov a full week later than I thought I did. 
I am a bit miffed about my temp this morning. I was awoken just after 3am by a door blowing shut, I was dying for a wee and the room was freezing and OH had most of the duvet. So I took my temp then and it came out quite low, but now if I temp at my usual time it won't be a true basal temp.


----------



## ickle pand

MrsMiggins - I'm the same today. Had to discard my temp because I didn't sleep properly and my nose is blocked so was mouth breathing. If I left it in it took away my crosshairs. So it's better to have 1 temp missing than leaving it in to mess up my chart.

Tarabay - I love temping and I think doing it with OPKs is going to give you the best chance. The OPKs will predict poss ovulation and the temps will confirm it :)

Afm - as I said I had to discard this mornings temp. I say this a lot but I really need to switch to twinkle temping. DH slept on the sofa for a while last night and when he came to bed, he had to tuck me in because I was uncovered again. No wonder I keep getting the cold! Lol! 

I sorted out my tests last night. I have 43 IC's, 10 Clearblue digis and 1 Boots digi. I've put together a wee testing box to keep in the bathroom with 8 ICs, 1 CB and the boots one. God I'm so glad I can tell you ladies about this stuff and you understand and don't think I'm mental!


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all

Tara - definitely get a bbt as the other ladies said then we can all stalk your chart. It helps identify when you have ov'd and when AF may be due.

Ickle - I twinkle temp, it is also less distracting to oh as you can't really hear the beeps so it does mean you have to estimate more that 1 minute. I have a travel bag with my CBFM and 10 stick, 37 ic opks, 5 ic hpts, 9 digi opk, 4 frer, 4 CB digi tell you how many weeks pg hpt's, so totally understand! 

MrsMig - I hope that full feeling is the start of something sticky!! Shame about the temp, mine probably isn't that accurate either, I temp'd at 3am also but did another on at 7am even though I didn't sleep very well and just went with that one although when I adjusted (just to see) the 3am one it was nearly the same as my 7am one.

Fili - hope the GP appointments goes well this morning, keep us posted on what they say about your thyroid.

Emum, how is your oh today? Are the police involved? I hope they catch the bstrds.

Hello to everyone else, :wave: louby, loz, MrsMM, autylolo, sarah-ann

AFM - Had rubbish sleep last night. I very rarely remember my dreams but last night I dreamt that I was helping out at work with some medical students and had a us scan to show what normal empty uterus etc looks like but when the scans came out there was something there, an early little sac, but just as I was looking at the photos I began to bleed red blood. It was like I had a scan but only got the 'results' afterwards iykwim like a blood test or something. Very strange, not sure what to think.

Have to go up to FIL to sit in for electrician but hopefully I can get on to a working internet up there!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's a very sad dream Pink. It's horrible the way our mind processes things sometimes. 
Sounds like we all had a bad night last night. I temped again when I had got back in bed after having a wee and tried to warm up a bit and it was even lower! Anyway I went back to sleep and woke up just after 5 and did it then, it was pretty much the same as yesterday's so I went with that one. Not figured how to adjust yet. 
Like Ickle I should switch to twinkle temps, I am a mouth breather so they are probably not that accurate. 
I'm feeling very much like AF is coming, got that fog of exhaustion today. It could be one of my short cycles. 
Hope everyone has a good day today.


----------



## ickle pand

My DH would sleep through anything. He probably doesn't even know that my therm beeps lol! I think I will twinkle temp next cycle though, just for accuracy. 

That sounds like a really sad dream. I hate having dreams like that because the feeling stays with you for a while. 

Mrs Miggins - adjusting's really simple. Just go to the FF full site and it's on the Data tab. You need the temp and what time you did it and also what time you normally temp and it'll fix it for you. 5DPO is very early for AF, hopefully its an early pregnancy sign instead :)


----------



## pinksmarties

yay I can access the internet at least till the electrician switches of the power!!

Thanks girls, I don't feel that sad about it really. I remember being very excited when I saw the scan on the wall and the printouts as well, trying to hide it from the students so they wouldn't ask questions and getting sad with the bleeding but I must have woke up at that point. I was feeling a bit wet down there (in RL) so maybe that is where my brain took me.

Mrsmig - I agree with ickle even with a short month your LP shouldn't change by much, its the first bit till ov that's usually the variable bit.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh is it? Thanks girls. I have always been blessed with a fairly regular cycle, and not having had major problems trying to conceive it really is the first time I have delved into all this. It really is fascinating I am loving learning how my body is working. I sort of wish I had done it years ago! I hardly ever put my laptop on so don't use the full site as a rule, so that's obviously why I haven't sussed it yet. Have bought stepson a second hand laptop for Christmas (couldn't stretch to new with OH still looking for work ATM) but it means I will be able to reclaim my laptop! I have been having crazy vivid dreams the last couple of nights too, but about stuff like weather and fish, nothing baby related!


----------



## Tarabay

Morning!!!! 

So i just ordered my thermometer, oh how exciting! i cant wait to start understandin al this and joinin in the chat with u all bout temps goin up and down!

Am i being silly by asking what is twinkle tempin???

Icle - i dont think ur mental one wee bit, i think ur a genuis! lol that is the best idea i have ever heard :thumbup: u want a little box! think ill get myself a little box as i may have ordered a tad too many OPK's!! is 100 too many lol!

Pink - well thank god it was a dream and not real life! it sometimes really distresses me wen i have silly messed up dreams like that!:hugs:

MrsM - Lets hope its not AF for u and maybe as ickle and pink say its just an early pregnancy sign!! FX'd for u!

AAAAHHHH i just got an email to say that my amazon order wont go through!! Rage!!!! Best go and fix it all up so i can get my thermometer!

Bye for now :dust:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope you get it sorted Tara! Twinkle temping is a Lozdism for temping vaginally rather than orally! Ha ha!


----------



## auntylolo

Morning ladies!
Quick question, is it normal for your first af after mc to be so different to usual?? I used to be a 5 day girl, not really heavy at all but consistant for 4 days then just the tail end on the 5th day. This cycle i've been used pads so I can check whats going on, and there's just one spot there from this morning so far. After yesterday when it was practically gushing, I'm quite shocked. Do you think this was actually my af, or not? :shrug:
btw, loving these christmas smilies :xmas7:


----------



## Lozdi

Speak of the devil, and I'm at yout elbow!

Love how Twinkle Temping is catching on!

Water dreams are associated with pregnancy Mrs Miggins, maybe weather and fish are too, heres hoping! Afterall, both weather and fish do require a water involvement.

Pink that dream sounds so upsetting, but you have a point about the rl wetness possibly prompting it. Mind and body is VERY connected during sleep, so much so I shall tell you a story of when I was about 6. Your going to love this!

I was 6, asleep, and dreaming. In my dream I saw the house of the three bears, I was goldylocks. I went in, saw that the bears where out, and there was porridge on the table. I wasn't interested in the porridge but went up the stairs and found the bathroom, intent on using the throne. My dream self sat on the throne and was about to wee......then I woke up about to wet the bed. At age 6, the ONLY way my mind would allow me to wet the bed was to attempt to trick me into thinking I was on the throne! I made it to the RL toilet, luckily! But I have never forgotten that dream lol


----------



## ickle pand

auntylolo - That's completely normal. Some women have heavier AF's by mine was much lighter for a good few months. I think it can take a while for the lining to build back up to what it was pre-mc.


----------



## Lozdi

Morning Lolo, how long has it been since the MC? (sorry if you have said I'm only on my first cup of tea, not quite with it yet) and did you have a scan after?


----------



## Lozdi

Mine has been same volume as before the MMC, but the blood is redder. How long it will last remains to be seen its not halting yet. Everey after MC AF is different, good job we have somewhere to compare them!


----------



## CurlyGirly84

Hello Everyone,

Firstly, sorry to everyone for your losses. I have read your posts and think you are such a strong and inspiring group of ladies. Big cuddles to you all!

This is my first post and I am hoping I can join you? I could really do with a little support from people who understand what I'm feeling right now and from reading your posts you all seem like a very supportive bunch!

I discovered I was pregnant Sunday 26th Nov and myself and my BF were both surprised and delighted as I had only come off depo in June having been on it for 10 years and had been warned by the Dr that it would take approx 18 months - 2 years to conceive. I'd only had one period and it was when the 2nd one didn't arrive that I thought to take a HPT. We were over the moon as were my very close family who we shared the news with.

I would have been 6 weeks along today but unfortunately I started bleeding heavily on Saturday and it just appears to be stopping now. It wasn't entirely unexpected as I had a feeling in my heart that something wasn't right but when it actually did happen it was still a massive shock and I am absolutely devastated. 

I discovered the bleeding just as I was about to leave the house for work so ended up taking a few days off work as I was in such a state. I can't seem to stop crying and I feel so empty, like my body has let me down.

It has actually surprised me how heartbroken I am and I feel a bit foolish for letting myself get carried away with my hopes and dreams so early on. 

I read with tears in my eyes all the stories about how much worse others have had it with missed miscarriages and stillbirths and I know that compared to them I have not had such a rough time so I feel a bit daft really even posting this. It just seems that everyone around me although very loving and supportive just haven't been through this and don't understand why I am not focusing on the positives (I conceived so soon after depo, it was early on, etc) but I know that I will only feel better when I get pregnant again. 

I was very relaxed about TTC previously but now it's all I can think about! I am just waiting for my negative HPT so we can start trying again. I am worried I may become a little obsessed but I'm sure my BF wont mind! 

Phew! Sorry for such a long post, I just needed to get it off my chest! 

Lots of love to all of you. xx


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Curly Girly, firstly, I'm so sorry for your loss, and you must never feel that you are being silly just because others have lost further along and such- every woman has an immediate attachment and love when she finds out she is to have a child, and to lose that is devastating, and that goes for any stage of a pregnancy. You will find a ton of support here, as I did, and many others! Plus there is no such thing as 'too much info'

Its still very early days after your loss, no one should yet be expecting you to be much uplifted by the 'positives' you must first deal with the negative feelings you undoubtedly have. As far as I'm concerned people who havent gone through the same thing should only ever say 'I'm sorry for your loss' and not tell you how you should feel. Their love and support is what you need, not advice at this point! For that you come here, we have Fertility Friend experts, and a POAS expert, and every single lady here knows exactly how you feel. :hugs::flow:


----------



## Tarabay

Hi Curly!!

Welcome and sorry for ur loss! this is the best place to be, i have only recently joined these lovely ladies and they are such a great help and support! and GREAT at giving advice! I hope u find some comfort here! :hugs: i know that feeling as im sure we all do here but it will start to fade a bit and coming here was def the right thing to do!

auntylolo - my AF is still here from sat and it was extremely heavy, i couldnt have stood up or walked to the kitchen without a gush, horrible, it is starting to calm down a bit now tho and i did notice that it went from real gushing to just a lil drippin and mostly wen i wipe! also it was bright red too! (sorry tmi)


Is twinkle temping best??? i got my amazon fixed and therm is dispatched for next day delivery! happy girl here! 
:hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

Good Monring Ladies :)

Curly Girly, I'm so sorry you have found yourself here :hugs: but the ladies on this thread offer heaps of support, knowledge and advice whenever you need it. 
Please don't ever feel stupid or think that your loss is any less important than any other womans. Just as Lodzi said as soon as we saw our BFP we feel on overwhelming amount of immediate love for that child/children - more than we probably thought at the time.

Feel free to rant on your down days here and get everything off your chest - I have done that many a time as everyone here totally understands all the different feelings and emotion that come our way. What I learnt from this thread is that it is very important to grieve for our losses. 

Before you know it you will be a charting addict and with Fili's help a POASaholic :haha:


Hope everyone is well today?


AFM: STILL waiting for AF (i know I sound like a broken record so apologies :haha:) Its 5 weeks today since MC though so hoping she is just round the corner. However my temp is still slightly up - should I see a dip just ahead of AF?


----------



## Lozdi

In my opinion, yes twinkle is best, it certainly is for me. My oral temps are all over the place, twinkle ones are much more consistent. I'm making a paper graph over this cycle of both T and O temps, and will post it at end to demonstrate the fluctuations. Science experiment!


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Louby...I always feel slightly too hot the couple days before AF, mayhap yours is very imminent! Fingers crossed, and toes, and eyes!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aunty lo (I keep wanting to put antelope by the way), as the other ladies said, all completely normal and almost certainly your AF. My AF after my first miscarriage (natural) was very heavy, painful and clotty. The one after my second (where I had the Eric, or erpc as it is actually known in medical terms :-D) was a lot lighter, however it returned again for a day or two a week or so later). You do right to use pads though. 
Tara, twinkle temping is better as it is more consistent and more accurate. Your oral temps can vary if you breathe through your mouth when you sleep. I snore like a drunk warthog so mine are probably way off!
Curly, welcome to the fold! Sorry to hear of your loss. As Loz said, don't belittle how you feel after this loss. Yes, others have gone through different experiences but it doesn't lessen what you have just been through. As I always say, the pain lessens eventually but you never forget. You never said, did you go for a scan, and did you have an erpc or medical management or did you do it naturally?
I admire you for being positive though, as you say to conceive so soon after coming off depo after being on it so long is really good and bodes well for future cycles.


----------



## loubyloumum

I do hope so Lodzi fxd. With all this talk of twinkle temping is best I think I may also give it a whirl on my next cycle. The more accurate the better :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone, I decided I am only going to the gp if I test positive in the next few days. Hope everyone is ok x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Louby! Thought it was you on WitchWatch. I'd say after 5 weeks it will be any day. I think it was 5 weeks for me first time before she showed up.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Fil. Was about to send a St Bernard looking for you!


----------



## CurlyGirly84

Wow! Thank you all so much for your replies, it really is very comforting to know I'm not the only one to feel this way. I do feel less silly now, thank you. :flower:

I just think it's very hard to understand this feeling unless you've been there - I certainly didn't just a week ago!

I hadn't been able to get an appointment with the doctor until yesterday and I still went along albeit just to confirm my miscarriage and not to discuss my pregnancy as was the plan when I booked it. He was very positive and does not think I need scans or further appointment as my M/C was progressing naturally.

He encouraged us to get trying again as soon as the bleeding stopped and I got a negative HPT. 

It's weird, I desperately want to fall pregnant again asap but the thought of it terrifies me now aswell - I know I'll be scared of it happening again. x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I felt like that after my second mc curly but I was soon back on the case. It is unlikely that it will happen again, and if, god forbid, it should, you would probably find you dealt with it differently second time around anyway. 
You are going to go through a whole spectrum of emotions these next few months, and it's totally normal. Including feeling rage whenever you see a pregnant woman or feeling hideously jealous if any of your friends announce a pregnancy. Go with it, then come here and rant. We all do.


----------



## Lozdi

Morning Fili :thumbup:

Curly, I'm a bit scared of my next pregnancy too, but I won;t let that stop me! Its normal to get worried, we just get more worried than the norm after a loss. You are stronger than you know! And you have this thread now too never underestimate the power of support and empathy, it rocks! I love the ladies here, this place is better than facebook- much friendlier, and no status updates from pregnant friends moaning about pregnancy and taking it for granted.


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - I just thought that I would pop back on here and say hello :wave: I have been stalking the thread for a while (I used to post regularly a month or so ago but it just moves to fast nowadays!!). 

Anyway, I thought that I would let you know that after a mmc in August and a mc in October, I got a bfp yesterday at 10dpo. :happydance: I'm obviously slightly scared and cautiously happy but mostly numb. I'm hoping that this one sticks.


----------



## ickle pand

Louby - You're only 8DPO according to your chart so you might have another 6 days to go. That's good though, you don't want a short luteal phase. 

CurlyGirly - So sorry for your loss. I had a similar experience as you - I miscarried very early and people said all the cliches "at least you know you can get pregnant" "at least you weren't further along" etc etc. And while yes it is good to know you can get pregnant but it's heartbreaking to then lose that very wanted baby and it most certainly doesn't cancel out the pain. 

Being further along must be worse physically, but I think losing a baby is losing a baby, no matter how far along you are. My SIL lost a baby at 30 weeks, and while it must've been horrific having to give birth to a baby you know has died, she has pictures of her baby and a grave to visit which must help with the grieving process. 

Don't let anyone hurry you or tell you that you should be better by now. It was about 4 months before I stopped crying my heart out at least once a week and I still have the odd cry now, especially as my due date is less than a month away.

AFM - I've been making more christmas plans today. I've booked a Tesco delivery for the 22nd because I don't want to have to face the shops and I'm just adding to it as I think of more things I'll need. I've worked out my order for the butcher and going to phone it in at lunchtime and I've started a spreadsheet with all my timings for the cooking (I love spreadsheets lol!)

Nothing much in the way of symptoms to report, my belly is a bit bloated but these trousers are a bit tight so it's probably making it seem worse.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Struth. Can I give you a very cautious congratulatory hug? I REALLY hope this one sticks for you. And it's lovely to see you here again, thank you so much for sharing your news.


----------



## Emum

Congratulations struth. I realised you hadn't posted for a while but pleased it is good news


----------



## ickle pand

Struth! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you :) Sending your little bean lots of sticky vibes :) Are you getting any additional monitoring or anything this time?


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - there's a woman on the monthly testing thread that MrsMM runs that drives me mad posting pics of her OPK's every day saying "have I ovulated yet?" and with every minute symptom and then after she gets ov confirmed, she's testing every 2 mins and posting up pics of them saying "is this a line?" "is this a symptom?". I know Fili's testing mad, but at least she trusts her own eyes to tell her that there's not a line there at 4DPO whereas this girl doesn't. I had a look at her post history and she's posting the same things on a few different thread. She's only been trying for a few months - god help her if she has to try for years! 

Ooo that turned into a bit of a rant didn't it? Lol!


----------



## auntylolo

Lozdi said:


> Morning Lolo, how long has it been since the MC? (sorry if you have said I'm only on my first cup of tea, not quite with it yet) and did you have a scan after?

The bleeding started on the 12th of november after a couple of days spotting. I actually got hubby to take me to a&e because I hadn't been prepared for the amount of pain I was feeling and thought that couldn't be normal. The doc that examined me (she was lovely) said I was through the worst of it and manually removed a tiny bit of tissue from my cervix. She advised me to call epau on the monday morning (this was saturday) just to let them know I had mc'd naturally and when I phoned them they said there was no reason to be scanned again, just to watch for signs of illness/infection.

Mrs Miggins, feel free to call me antelope if you want :xmas13:

Fili, fingers x'd for you xx Aren't you getting the urge to poas yet?!

Louby, really hope the :witch: turns up for you soon, I bet it'll only be a couple of days xx

Curly, sorry for your loss hun. As the others have said, it's unbelievably hard especially the first few days. No-one can tell you how to deal with it, you just have to figure out what's right for you. Just know that you will get there, sooner or later. It really helps me to think about getting pregnant again, but I think it's important to let yourself heal mentally first.


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Ickle, I know it says that but it only changed the other day so wasn't sure whether or not it's right? From the first set of cross hairs it gave me I would be 19dpo now - agh confusing :wacko: What do you ladies think by looking at my chart? I sooo hope I dont have another weeks wait! Impatient.com haha!

Struth - MASSIVE congratulations to you. I sure hope this little bean is your sticky one :happydance:


----------



## Emum

Oops ickle. I deleted my rant because I cross posted with struth's news and I didn't want her to think it was in any way directed at her, because I am genuinely THRILLED with her news!

To recap though it was a rant about people who start new threads on here to post a BFP but pretend they are asking advice to read the POAS to get round the rule that you can only post BFP announcements in that subforum, or on a thread you have already been participating in.


----------



## auntylolo

Bloody hell! 1 post later and missed a whole page!

Struth :hi: nice to meet you, I'm cautiously over the moon for you! Did you do anything different this month?


----------



## struth

Thanks ladies - I kind of took an unintentional BnB break for a while. I was waiting for ovulation and didn't have much to say!!! But I'm back now!

Thanks for the cautious hug MrsMiggins - that sums up how I am feeling, I guess. Excited but cautious.

As for monitoring - I'm not sure. I think I will see the week out and then make an appointment early next week to see the dr that helped me through the second mc. I've never met her but she rang me a few times with hcg results and she seemed lovely. I'm pretty sure that I will get an early scan at about 7 weeks. That would be round about New Year so I don't know how that will work - perhaps that would give it me the first week in the New Year. I was thinking about askign for hcg testing as well but I'm just not sure whether I want it or not. :shrug:

I've decided on no CB conception indictors this time round (they nearly killed me through worry last time) and I'm going to test less. i've bought some FRERs online that should be here on Friday so I'm going to try and hold out until Saturday. I guess I'm just going to try and chill out and just see what happens. The hcg testing kind of goes against that philsophy so I might just see what the dr says. 

I see that many of you are post ovulation? I hope there is some more news on her over the next few days!


----------



## ickle pand

Louby - FF isn't often wrong. You'd never normally get a LP that was 19 days long unless you were pregnant. I'd say go with being 8DPO to stay sane lol!

Struth - that sounds like a good plan. Stressing doesn't do anyone any good. Hope you get an early scan. I've decided that I'm going to pay for one if they won't give me one when I next get a BFP, because I'll just worry too much.


----------



## struth

auntylolo said:


> Bloody hell! 1 post later and missed a whole page!
> 
> Struth :hi: nice to meet you, I'm cautiously over the moon for you! Did you do anything different this month?

Thanks auntylolo - and so sorry to hear about your mc. You have found the right thread though. These ladies are lovely and will certainly keep you entertained! They are a good bunch! 

I don't think we did anything different to be honest. I take B6 and B12 (as I have spotting from about 7dpo and have had LPD) and chromium (to help regulate as I might have PCOS but the investigations were cut short by a previous pregnancy). I also take pregnacare original and we use Conceive Plus too. I chart my temps and use opks and then make sure we BD around ovulation. 

My problem doesn't seem to be getting pregnant though - we have been TTC for a year and within that year I have had just 7 cycles but 3 pregnancies. I just hope that this one decides to stick around.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Struth. Do keep us posted. It's interesting to read how you are feeling because should I get a bfp soon it will be my 3rd this year as well and I will not know how to react really. It's a shame we can't feel as excited about it as we should be able to. 
Emum, thanks for clearing that up. I was wondering where ickle's rant came from, and was secretly thinking "oh god, it's me." 
Right then, Antelope it is! :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Lol no not at all Mrs Miggins! All you ladies are lovely. It's just this one girl on another thread that gets on my nerves for some reason lol!


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks Ickle - I will take your advice :thumbup: Just before reading your post I read a tip on FF that basically said just what you have told me too and I know for sure I'm nor prego, so 8dpo must be right. 
Oh and the wait continues....:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> Emum - there's a woman on the monthly testing thread that MrsMM runs that drives me mad posting pics of her OPK's every day saying "have I ovulated yet?" and with every minute symptom and then after she gets ov confirmed, she's testing every 2 mins and posting up pics of them saying "is this a line?" "is this a symptom?". I know Fili's testing mad, but at least she trusts her own eyes to tell her that there's not a line there at 4DPO whereas this girl doesn't. I had a look at her post history and she's posting the same things on a few different thread. She's only been trying for a few months - god help her if she has to try for years!
> 
> Ooo that turned into a bit of a rant didn't it? Lol!

Ickle - I've got a confession to make. That woman is me only under a different name. It was the only way I could remain so laid back about testing on this thread. Please forgive me, I wont post on MrsMM's thread anymore! 



struth said:


> Morning ladies - I just thought that I would pop back on here and say hello :wave: I have been stalking the thread for a while (I used to post regularly a month or so ago but it just moves to fast nowadays!!).
> 
> Anyway, I thought that I would let you know that after a mmc in August and a mc in October, I got a bfp yesterday at 10dpo. :happydance: I'm obviously slightly scared and cautiously happy but mostly numb. I'm hoping that this one sticks.

Many many congratulations Struth, i remember you!!!!!! So pleased for you. You know it's a new egg and a new sperm and about time! So there's room for lots of positivity. :happydance:



ONLY JOKING ICKLE :rofl: (bet you're not so sure though now are you? :haha:)
My test this morning was definitely a :bfn:


----------



## loubyloumum

Fili, you make me chuckle:rofl:


----------



## auntylolo

Ickle - since you had a little rant can I have one too?

Do you all of you ladies who are actively ttc have hpts ready to test?
Why oh why do so many people not have at least one pt ready? I've got about 20 in my "test" drawer. It bugs the life out of me seeing so many people who can't get one for a another couple of days and so want to diagnose a pregnancy simply by symptoms. It's fair enough if you're too early to test but I can't imagine having no hpts in the house!!!!
Am I alone? xx


----------



## ickle pand

LMFAO fili - it's definitely not you 

Aunty Lolo - I buy IC's by the 50 and I recently found Clearblue digi's 10 for £20 on ebay so I'm always well stocked up. I find I'm less stressed if I can just test whenever I want and see a negative rather than wondering and over analysing ever symptom.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I used to Antelope but last cycle I had to give them to OH to hide as I was testing like a madwoman. Now I am 5dpo and about to start hunting through his underwear drawer (uncharted territory). Or I was until I found out last week opk's pick up hcg. Get in!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

yay Struth! SO happy for you :)

Where's mrsmm? I haven't had time to read back. Checking up on you babe. 

I've got AF finally, yay! Hubby arrives in the country tomorrow, appalling timing but better than still waiting. I'm conceiving this month okay guys?


----------



## ickle pand

Love the PMA Lola :)

Mrs MM hasn't been here that much lately but she posts about once a day on her testing buddies group.


----------



## loubyloumum

Me too Lolo - I have 25 hpt in my 'prego draw' at the ready and have also found myself peeing on a couple every now and again 'just in case' - im such a looser :rofl:

Look what I just found..................

..........

.....


...

My 'Burger boobies'



:holly: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## auntylolo

wish I had boobies like that, mine are more like bee stings!


----------



## Lozdi

Thats amazing Struth! HUGE Congrats!! Its normal to feel scared but dont forget to enjoy it too! 

Lolo, I had a doc remove some tissues that way too...they had to morphine me, I'm so twinkle squeamish. I dont want to worry you but I;m all for reassurance and as its not even a month yet and you have bleeding you find odd maybe you could call the epu and tell them that your mind would be rested if you could just have a hcg test or a scan done to make sure nothing is left. I did have stuff left after the removal by a doc, but it came away at home and my pain was very mild indeed. I doubt you have anything to worry about, but they should at the very least test your hcg to check it is below 5. I would push to have that checked if they havent already. If your hcg turns out to be more than 5, then kick their butts til they scan you. Again I dont want you to worry, I am just really thorough about stuff. Its better to know that you are OK FOR SURE, than to have even the slightest of doubts.

I curretly have 4 HPT's in my 'pregnancy box' in the bathroom...and 75 OPK's tehe

Louby LOOOOOOL! At that burger boobie smiley, LMAO!

I too, have bee sting boobies...but when theres a baby in belly bee sting boobies get much less bee stingy and way more burgery! :holly::haha:

I took my 4 year old to nursery, and came back to so many posts!


----------



## Emum

I have airbags. And when I am pregnant, barrage balloons! And I am only small. Well not short but quite slim. I am a 32E non pregnant and have been known to go up to a 32 J in the later stages.


----------



## ickle pand

I've got big boobs too - 38G. God knows how big they'll get when I'm pregant!


----------



## Tarabay

im actually thinkin that if i didnt keep checkin this every couple of hours i would get sooooo lost as to whats happenin! actually i am lost!!!

WOOOOHHHHOOOO my OPK's arrived! woo excitment has taken over! 

Fili - im way tooo gulliable i thought u wer serious sayin that it was on on te other thread haha:haha:

Auntylolo - crrently i have 0 hpt! i just couldnt have that many, i wud have thot i was goin mad but since i have joined u lovely ladies i think i may just invest in some for the pregnancy box im gna need! lol i cant control myself once i do 1 hpt whatever the result i seem to get addicted and maybe do 4 in the one day!

Struth - nice to meet u and congrats! hope u dont worry too much and i hope this time is the right time, im sure it will be! :flower:

Loubyloumum - :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: at :holly:


----------



## pinksmarties

Struth :happydance: Congratualations. I understand you apprehension and fx'd this is your sticky bean - so happy for you!!

Curly - sorry for your loss and welcome. As the others have said no matter where you are in your pg a loss is a loss. I was 10 weeks mmc but had jokingly planned their life ahead till university!! It isn't just what you had that you have lost it is what could have been too. It was the support on here that got me through those first few week and now I couldn't leave if I wanted to.:hugs:

Fili - I went out and bought a whole new batch of pre-vit (pregnacare plus with the omega). When I used to take omega a few years ago I initially thought I had something wrong with my stomach as I was burping up some strange smells till I realised it was the fish oils - phew!! I hope these don't do the same.

Hello again everyone!!


----------



## Lozdi

Wow Emum and Ickle, thats boobage! Over the shoulder boulder holder type boobage! I only go to a D pregnant, double D and agony after a birth before the milk comes.

Nice one Tara on the OPK's. I was super exited when mine turned up too. They hav a special place in my bathroom.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have been taking the Pregnacare and fish oil thingys Pink and haven't noticed any fishy burpy smells so fear not! Funnily enough, the boob thing was something that alerted me to the possibility of something being not quite right in my last 2 pregnancies. When I was first pregnant with DD I was a size 8-10 and a very unimpressive A cup. As soon as I had finished weeing on the stick I was a C cup, and had impressive boobs which were very sore. With #2 I was not quite as slim, and boobs about a B cup, but noticed no difference in them at all when I was pregnant. Before the m/c I put this down to the fact that I had only stopped breast feeding about a month before I got pregnant again, after doing so for 13 months, so I thought they maybe wouldn't need to change as much. With pregnancy #3, I had lost most of the weight I had gained, but still about a B cup. Boobs did not change size at all although throbbed a little during the time I was pregnant. Nothing like the soreness from preg #1 though. 
Next time I am going to have to sedate myself to stop myself thinking all this through again. :wacko:


----------



## Lozdi

Thats interesting about the boobs Mrs Miggins, mine went up like a ballon last pregnancy, but they stopped being sore. Hindsight is a wonderful thing I should have demanded a scan when they began to deflate and normalise. I just had a mini meltdown because during a heated discussion with fella he demanded to know how I feel rather than me putting it all in a forum, so I broke down and cried in great detail and quite cruely put to him how I feel when I have a bad moment. Especially about how most of the bonding I did was with a baby already gone. I hope he feels bad he shouldnt have been starting a heated discussion with me the man knows its AF time, is he mad? I'm getting off the net for a lil bit, I'm going to go wash the pots and visualise me smashing them all, that always cheers me up at AF! (mixing that efficiency symptom with good ole fashioned AF rage)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hooray! Adjusted my temp. Cheers Ickle.


----------



## ickle pand

You're welcome Mrs Miggins. I had so much help when I first started charting from lovely ladies on a PCOS forum that I feel like it's my duty to pass it on :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz, I feel you my oh is the same, don't they remember what we are are like this time each month? Maybe though your OH is feeling a bit left out that you are confiding all on here and not so much with him. I know it is easier for me on here and don't want to feel like I am dragging him down or having to keep explaining why I am upset (he sometimes seems to forget things aren't back to 'normal' for me). I don't know how your OH was with the mc but maybe he just needs to hear how you are talk about how he is feeling.

My boobs also increased quite a lot much to the oh pleasure and it was the sudden lack of soreness that got me wondering, although it seemed to take a while for them to shrink back down.


----------



## pinksmarties

Can someone please stop me looking at my chart. I can't get onto amazon ebay or fb (no big loss there) but can see FF. I keep staring at like its going to tell me something. Its driving me mad!!

I wasn't going to SS but today my hands and feet have been a tiny bit itchy which I had for weeks (and urticaria) with my last pg. However I have changed my washing powder and softner so that is probably all it is.


----------



## ickle pand

Have you compared your chart to others on FF? I do that all the time when I can't stop looking at it. I usually just compare post ov temps and possibly intercourse timing since ovulation day doesn't really matter, then when my search results come up, I add the percentage of pregnancy and miscarriage charts together to give me a percentage chance of being pregnant. Completely unscientific but it kills some time :)


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle pand said:


> Have you compared your chart to others on FF? I do that all the time when I can't stop looking at it. I usually just compare post ov temps and possibly intercourse timing since ovulation day doesn't really matter, then when my search results come up, I add the percentage of pregnancy and miscarriage charts together to give me a percentage chance of being pregnant. Completely unscientific but it kills some time :)

Yep and yep !! I have been searching intercourse dates, monitor use, preseed use (seems to ups the chance by 5%!!) etc against nothing or varing the above. With that info it is about 41 -48% chance. I never added the mc bit so that would take the % higher.

I was just comparing my chart to someone 7 weeks pg that has continued to temp all that time.


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow just did a search with my bd times, using monitor, preeseed and twinkle temps and 100% success rate!!! - fair enough there was only 2 charts with that specific data entered :haha: wishful thinking!!


----------



## filipenko32

loz when exactly do your boobs start to get sore when you're pregnant?

do you all like this picture of swinging boobs? :holly:

:bfn: for me this morning but temp was high at 37 so holding on to hope still! im 9dpo


----------



## MrsMM24

LOLO, mine was extremely different, but nothing is predictable after an MC... GL

:wave: CURLY, sorry for your loss! :hugs: GL!

:happydance: STRUTH, of course I remember you, whether you are posting regularly or not! I am Soooooo happy to hear your news! CONGRATS! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos witha VERY VERY sticky bean!!


*AFM...* Not much to report, beginning stages of my cycle... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi MrsMM hope you are well. Are you doing donations this month? I can't remember what you said and it is so far back the way thread this speeds forward. 

Fili - I am not sure if it just loz you are asking but as I've mentioned this before I didn't get sore boobs until about middle/end 5th week onwards when it was almost unbearable to lie on them (I sleep on my front). It was the lack of soreness before AF (when they are normally tender) that made me curious.


----------



## Lozdi

The thing about me and my OH is that, we are so damn similar, both extremely stubborn, both think we are right all the time (though its only ever me that is, lol) and we had a very settled way of being before I got pregnant last. We do our own thing at home most of the time, yet can also interact and have a lot of fun (Uno lately) its like we are both happy loners, but need some togetherness so we have each other but we are not overly affectionate. This was perfect for me, I'm more comfortable online than snuggled up infront of the TV. However, when the MMC was discovered, I turned into a normal woman and he turned into a normal bloke, ie: I broke down just like anyone else being told the same news, and he turned into a tower of strength just like any other man when their missus goes through such a thing. Now I am mostly ok except for little emotional times that I dont even try to suppress, and he has gone back to his old self. So, mostly we are fine, but when I let the emotions come out as they please, he doesn't quite switch into caring mode in time to prevent complete nuclear outburst from me.

Plus now I have seen him at his most supportive and its niggles abit that he doesnt get it back out just to deal with the emotional bits. He needs to learn that the right reaction to a lady crying can shorten it, and the wrong one lengthens it! I dont tell him much about the forums other than its very supportive, he is not a fan of the internet at all, he hates it. The way he was with me at the hospital was so sweet I couldnt have loved him more but sometimes I catch myself wondering if I would like that all the time, or would it smother me. Maybe we aint right for each other. However, I cant imagine living without him, so I guess I am stuck where I am! We do make a good team and when he works away I get scared because its often long drives and I dread that call saying there has been an accident. Its things like that, that tell me I;m where I want to be but when I;m emotional and he doesnt handle it right I;m all fixed to kick him out and become decidedly uncivil! He needs to get it into his head that the baby we lost existsed and therefore will be a sore point with me for the rest of our naturals. He explained to me that though it was horrible, he wasn;t the one who physically went through it, and so he cant fully understand. It annoys me because quite frankly, it was not the physical side of the MMC that hurt me the most, it was the emotional one. Physically, it was not a taxing thing. Mentally, it was hell. He is 37 and has had a busy busy life, seen alot, and been hurt terribly, whereas I am 28, live sheltered and always have done and I;m happy to remain settled and in a comfy life. I have been hurt less and I;m not jaded, bitter, or closed. If he could accept that I wont break his heart, maybe he could soften better. I know he has the capability i have seen it. Men! 

If men knew how much they made us discuss them on forums, do you think they would modify their ways just ever so slightly to quit being occasional planks?


----------



## Lozdi

Okies, wall of text ranted out, time to answer Booby Questions!

Yes Fili We all love the pic of the swinging ( . ) ( . ) tehehehehe

As for my boobsies, they usually get tender about a week before AF on a NON pregnant cycle, and when pregnant, they dont hurt at all until I miss the AF. Weird that, isnt it! Once during a pg they start to hurt, they continue to give me merry hell until way past the first tri. Except last time where they stopped and slowly went back to small.


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz I really think that is just men for you. There will be some men out there that are really in touch with their emotional side but for the majority it is just as you described. What you have said was the exact same thing that happened to OH and me. For a while we had that super closeness, real loving support and initially I was upset when it started to go back to 'normal' but realise that neither he nor I could sustain that level without feeling claustrophobic. I still have my emotional days and like you he doesn't 'get it' quick enough but overall I feel this has brought us closer or at least we don't take each other for granted as much.

I accepted that oh, as upset as he was, just didn't have the same attachment to the baby as me, physically or emotionally. For him seeing the baby shape on the screen and hearing a heartbeat would have made thing more real to him, but we never quite got that far.


----------



## MrsMM24

pinksmarties said:


> Hi MrsMM hope you are well. Are you doing donations this month? I can't remember what you said and it is so far back the way thread this speeds forward.
> 
> Fili - I am not sure if it just loz you are asking but as I've mentioned this before I didn't get sore boobs until about middle/end 5th week onwards when it was almost unbearable to lie on them (I sleep on my front). It was the lack of soreness before AF (when they are normally tender) that made me curious.

Hey Hun... sadly, as of now, we have to wait to see if we can financially afford to get donations this cycle. Looks like we have to wait a little. I am truly saddened with it but, we know we have an uphill battle when TTC so.... How are you holding up today?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Pink that's really good to know :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

We saw the baby shape, just no heartbeat. My OH has been through so much loss already compared to me, he held it together so well at the hospital. You are right about sustaining that level, I doubt I could have kept it up. Its good to hear that its not a situation unique to me, and that its normal too. Maybe I shall make it up to him later for being a bit brutal in my delivery of how I feel earlier. He appeared unruffled but one never can quite tell!

I'm day 4 into my AF...and instead of starting to lessen by now, its actually getting heavier. This is very unusual for me. I know first AF after MMC is not going to be normal normal, but I cant see why it would be getting heavier! The pain stopped 2 days ago. Could it possibly be the EPO doing its thing thats then diluting the AF so it appears more?

Look at my FF chart, its a near perfect zig-zag!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Loz, that's really good to know too. 

My hubby was always 95% sure this was it when we saw the heartbeats on the scans. He was so happy and excited, I can see his face now. I on the other hand knew different because we were always behind dates size-wise and after 3mc I know when im gonna miscarry!! Order of hubby emotions:- excitement - denial - anger - frustration - one single short cry - supportive positive hubby. If I have any more mc's I don't know how we will cope again, it does get harder each time but we are very close and thankfully hubby is not one to walk away from a challenge and it is a challenge keeping me pregnant at the mo!!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh and to answer your point Loz, my emotions while hubby is quickly back in positve mode are base line depression with flickers of hope. That's it!


----------



## filipenko32

MrsMM is there any way you could negotiate with your donor?


----------



## MrsMM24

filipenko32 said:


> MrsMM is there any way you could negotiate with your donor?

Totally wish, but... we do IUI, so our donor is from a cryobank, very costly... We at times have added a shipper just to cover more bases, but during the holidays, timing would be ridiculous, and my OV day would be the 24th. DW and I are contacting shippers but....


----------



## Lozdi

Fili, if you have another MC you will cope, because you are a strong couple, but, I don't think you will have another MC, I think the next one will be a stubborn sticky monkey, and will refuse to budge from your oven until its baked to perfection! I wouldn;t be surprised if after your next BFP and early scan you have a bean measuring bigger than it should, with a super strong heart beat and mad wiggling womb-dancing arms and leggies.


----------



## Lozdi

MrsMM you are a fighter, and you will get your BFP, look how organised you have to be! I could never ever manage that, I can't even temp at the same time every day.

Your strength and persistance is an inspiration, so do not give up. If you need time to financially regroup then take that time and do so, but never give up.

I don't know about donation options myself, but there has to be a way, there just has to be. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Loz, now that would be my dream come true...along with Enriche Inglasias for Christmas too... Oh both would be just amazing! I would be so high I would have to be plucked down from the walls. But G_d if you're listening, I'll be ecstatic with just the :baby:


----------



## Lozdi

Fili when I mention your next pregnancy in comments, I always have to stop myself from typing 'this time' instead of 'next time' I am so convinced that your next BFP is imminent, that I keep thinking you have had it already! Must be that PUPO comment lol

For those who have come since, PUPO is Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Evening all! MrsMM, hi. Sorry you are in this situation at the moment, and I really hope that when you get your next donation it's all systems go for you both. 
Loz, I'm sure you and your OH will get through this. I went through a patch with my OH after my first loss and I have to say it was mostly down to me. But I realised what I was doing and it didn't last long. Second time round I found him a hell of a lot more supportive. I really, REALLY wish men would do stuff like this. Like go on forums and find support networks instead of giving it the stiff upper lip and thinking they know just how to cope all the time.


----------



## filipenko32

hiya mrs migg! I agree! my hubby is too busy watching / playing / eating / breathing / football to have time for furums tho!

Loz! ThanksI hope you're right! Do you think you have like a sixth sense or spiritual powers IYKWIM?


----------



## filipenko32

and oh bang on cue the telly comes on with the football on :sleep: good job i've got some good friends to talk to to keep me from going insane with boredom!


----------



## ickle pand

My DH can be silly and jokey and doesn't always realise when I'm upset. I've learned that with him I have to be blunt and tell him that I'm upset or sad and need him to turn off the xbox and give me a cuddle or talk to me. He responds best to direct instructions :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Evening all, just finishing of the ironing as OH out with work doing an Veterans meal and ceilidh.


MrsMM - sorry to hear about your donations this month, maybe a recoup financially and emotionally this month will do you good. I really hope in the New Year you'll get your sticky one.

Fili -are you going to test tomorrow at 10dpo?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Football is on here as well. Yawn. I'm trying to keep warm - its bloody freezing here and the wind is blowing a hoolie through the house. Not looking good for tomorrow's temping either, I'll be doing it at 3am again no doubt.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Evening Pink ! Just stalked your chart, your temps are looking nice!


----------



## pinksmarties

Ooo pretty ticker Mrsmig. :flower:

I have had a really nice day today just pottering about after getting home from FIL house this morning, catching up with Strictly and Merlin and bit of house work. I feel like a kid at Christmas, I just want to go to sleep to see what tomorrows temp will bring, hopefully no drops though. I have felt hopeful today despite last nights dream but I don't want to be hopeful if that makes sense. I have so wanted to join the pupo but can't bring myself to just yet. I am proabably in a good mood as I wasn't at work :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Evening all, just finishing of the ironing as OH out with work doing an Veterans meal and ceilidh.
> 
> 
> MrsMM - sorry to hear about your donations this month, maybe a recoup financially and emotionally this month will do you good. I really hope in the New Year you'll get your sticky one.
> 
> Fili -are you going to test tomorrow at 10dpo?

Hiya Pink, yes I will be testing every hour on the hour tomorrow!! I am liking that my temps are still up and am hopeful, a bit excited but not too much. :flower: 



Mrs Miggins said:


> Football is on here as well. Yawn. I'm trying to keep warm - its bloody freezing here and the wind is blowing a hoolie through the house. Not looking good for tomorrow's temping either, I'll be doing it at 3am again no doubt.

Football's finished hurray!! Those winds are really going to mess with your temp mrs migg, you'll have to adjust again. 



pinksmarties said:


> Ooo pretty ticker Mrsmig. :flower:
> 
> I have had a really nice day today just pottering about after getting home from FIL house this morning, catching up with Strictly and Merlin and bit of house work. I feel like a kid at Christmas, I just want to go to sleep to see what tomorrows temp will bring, hopefully no drops though. I have felt hopeful today despite last nights dream but I don't want to be hopeful if that makes sense. I have so wanted to join the pupo but can't bring myself to just yet. I am proabably in a good mood as I wasn't at work :haha:

Glad you had a nice day pink, sounds lovely. I really hope your temps stay up. I think you should be PUPO :flower: I'll be checking your chart 1st thing tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who looks forward to going to bed cos its closer to temping time. I find myself waking up in the middle of the night to temp. Sometimes I fall back to sleep with the thermometer in my mouth. Let's hope those temps stay nice and high for us! Glad you had a good day. I have been off today too and have had a really lazy, lethargic day. Need to find some energy from somewhere. FF suggests I test on December 21st!! Oh how I laughed.


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: mrs migg just imagining you with the thermometer in your mouth! :rofl: I'm getting a bit addicted though!! I temped at 4am this morning then again at 9 which I counted as the right one. When it beeps hubby rolls over like a big troll and i cringe hoping it wont wake him but it hasnt seemed to. my temps seem to be a bit more stable since i temp in bed at the same time - not like the 1st half of my cycle!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha!! Your hilarious stalactite chart!! Mine wasn't much better, and that was because of wine.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so glad my DH isn't a footie fan! He is sitting with his daft headset on playing xbox though lol!

Has anyone else found that they're better at going to bed at a decent time since they started temping? It's definitely helped me. 

FF has ridiculous suggestions for test dates. Especially the first couple of months when it suggests waiting until you're 5 days late. Who does that? Even when I wasn't TTC (and before I was diagnosed with PCOS) I tested as soon as I realised I was late!

You ladies are brave doing the PUPO thing. I'm more NPUISIWIS - Not Pregnant Until I See It Written In Stone lol!

Fili - your chart looks much better now :) I still LOL at you temping at 6pm. 

Mrs Miggins - It's amazing how much alcohol messes with you. I've found myself wanting a glass of wine but thinking, no it'll mess up my pretty chart too much lol! It's inadvertently making me healthier (and possibly more boring lol)


----------



## pinksmarties

I'll be able to follow your updates from work tomorrow fili.

Mrsmig - I nearly fell back asleep the other day, it was only because I moved that it jabbed my twinkle that I remembered it was there!! :blush:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha of course not Ickle. Look at us, we can all talk about it for hours!!! Ok, maybe other real life people may not quite understand but what the hell. We are in it for a result. Although I am not quite at the turning down wine altogether stage I do make sure I have more drink free nights now. And especially as it is getting closer to testing/AF arriving time. 
I am wearing pyjama bottoms tonight as well as a nightshirt (lucky Mr Migg) just to help regulate that temp! And also because I really am sodding freezing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And Pink - Oweeeee!! That just made my eyes water!!! *puts next cycles plans to Twinkle test on back burner*


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> And Pink - Oweeeee!! That just made my eyes water!!! *puts next cycles plans to Twinkle test on back burner*

:haha: just a one off as it was when I woke up at 3am one time.

Ickle - my OH also an xbox fan with the headphone etc. Its the swearing and chair thumping that makes me smile as he gets beaten by 17yr olds. :wacko: I am still npupo atm too.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah the swearing followed by "sorry guys" to the people on his team is funny. When he gets too much I make him switch it off, because it's not fun for me to spend a whole evening just hearing him swear and I can't see how he's enjoying it either. 

He's really good about asking if it's ok to put it on and switching it off when I ask him, unlike my friends DH who stays up till 6am playing it then sleeps all day and leaves her to deal with the kids!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I am npupo too. Even though I have a lovely frer in my bathroom cupboard calling my name seductively. I will use it only if I am fairly certain there is good reason to. 
I don't have the Xbox to contend with thankfully. Just the football. And when he first got his iPhone 3 years ago I used to moan like mad that he was always staring at it. These days I am far worse than he ever was.


----------



## Tarabay

gosh, i went to work and it was like a job of work catching up on everythin!

Fili - im super excited for u right now, i will be not very patiently waitin to hear 2moro! FX'd!!

I have already poas twice with my new OPK's and i still have AF, i just was in desperation to POAS! Af starting to die down now! Just hope that my ovualtion comes wen OH is at home! that is my first hurdle! he could be miles away workin and my lines will be gettin darker!!! ahhhhhhhh!!!

so what is the deal with this temping? how often do u do it? maybe i should sign up with FF now and see what the story with it is!!

Oh i hope wer gna see some :BFP: on here soon!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tara, get signed up and read the tutorials to start to get your head round it. You need to temp every day, BEFORE WAKING UP. ok, not quite, but as near as dammit. Thermometer by your bed, and temp before you move, speak, wee, anything. Only then will you get your true basal body temp and that is what you need to go by. Once you have ov'd it will shoot up on your chart. It's really easy to log the info. I have FF on my phone so I try to wake up at the same time every day, temp, stick the info straight onto FF in my phone and go back to sleep again. But a pencil by your bed would do the trick as well. Try to do it at the same time every day, before you usually wake up naturally if you can so you are still half asleep.


----------



## Tarabay

Thanks Miggins think that will be my plan for 2moro! :flower:
so if i set my alarm for a while before i wake then temp, record and go back to sleep? or can i just temp as soon as i wake up by my alarm normally for the school run? and what way sud ur temps go?? i hear people sayin their temps are still up etc, what way does it work??


----------



## ickle pand

Tarabay - just pick a time that you can stick to 7 days a week. Your normal waking time should be fine. You usually get a temp dip on ovulation day, followed by a rise the following day. The rise has to be sustained for 3 days before FF will give you crosshairs to confirm ovulation. The crosshairs are just lines on the graph, one up and down to mark ovulation day and a horzontal one that's called your coverline, which is like a baseline for your post ov temps. 

Sign up for FF and do the charting course. There's quite a few chapters but you could just do one a day until your up to speed. It tells you everything you need to know about your chart, CM, CP, how to analyse your chart etc. Its really good. Also click on the links and FF tickers in people's signatures and have a nosy :)

AFM - I managed to sleep under the covers last night without mouth breathing so I've got a decent temp Yay! I had quite a few vivid dreams though. One was about this horrible insect thing chasing me. I locked myself in the bathroom but it still got in. Another was about an ex-boyfriend who is still one of my best friends, dumping his lovely girlfriend to go back to the horrible cow he went out with after me and before the lovely girl. And my favourite one was about POAS on Friday and getting a lovely line. Then a peed on a few more and got the same result. My Boots digi said pregnant and the Clearblue said 1-2 weeks pregnant :) I took them all through to show DH and he was smiling at me. Hoping that it comes true!


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle that last dream is sooo going to come true. I had another dream last night which is unusual for me. It wasn't about scans or anything like that though. My OH was having a party that looked like it I was in the dorothy perkins (which I think I owned!!) store but it also had a garden bit attached and the girl from Beechgrove Garden was there filming. Anyway when I woke uo (in my dream) he had brought back some girls that had stayed overnight and where using my en-suite (which I don't have) to shower and when I woke up bits of garden were in the house with ant and earwigs etc. Analyse that one!!!

Temp still up but I feel it is dropping slightly, clearly my optimism yesterday has gone.

Tara - when we say the temps are still up after ov that is usually a good sign for pg, when they start to fall again it means AF is usually due.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning! Ickle, I hope that dream comes true for you. And I also had crazy dreams, the first, worryingly, was that I was having an affair with a gentleman called Mr Gregory who is a client of mine, who comes for a massage every tuesday. I was hoping to get pregnant by him and hoping he would buy me a house!!! I am not sure where OH or DD featured at all. Fortunately there was no actual sex in the dream. Mr Gregory is about 70 and I am not attracted to him, nor do I want him to buy me a house.:wacko:
I also dreamed I had to carry out an Eric at work, on a client. I wasn't happy about this. 
Temp around the same as yesterday, not quite as high as I would have liked. However the last couple of days I have been making an effort to set my alarm and temp at 5.30. I temped again at 7.30 and it was quite a bit higher so I think a lot of my previous temps have been out by inaccurate timing. Next month I shall do it better. 
Morning all, hope everyone has a good day. It's so dark this morning!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls! I haven't had one single dream this week! Those dreams are very interesting though! Not sure Mr Gregory would be up for bd on demand around ov time mrs migg!! :rofl:

Well here's my testing update so far. The 10 miu and 25 miu are showing faint lines and when I say faint that's what I mean. However, they are slightly more convincing than last time as I *think* I can see a hint of pink. This was last night and this morning. Last night a Clearblue cross line test thing was def negative. The most exciting thing is that my clearblue fertility monitor stick is showing 2 clear lines - a dark LH line and a medium estrogen line. If I were to put this in the CBFM it would say I was ovulating, i'm sure as it looks just like my ovulation stick did this month (yes i saved that). I also get these results on these sticks when i'm pregnant (Persona monitor use the same sticks and christiana said this is what she looks for). When I compare my opk ic's to last time there is def slightly more of a line - maybe! I have a very tight feeling in my abdomen and sickness. Also my temps are still up at 37. I'm cautiously excited. Think I will go get a Frer today. I'm 10dpo and I have started double dose of steroids based on my LH readings really which are way darker than last time. I have to double the dose on a bfp you see but it's not going to be pretty. I also have to take a separate tablet to get rid of the indigestion they cause. Don't like taking all this tablets :-( How's everyone else? It's sooo cold in the house this morning.


----------



## pinksmarties

Any pics fili? - ooh exciting, keeping everything crossed for you. Are you on omeprazole of the stomch. Wonderful tablet that!!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm on omeprazole to stop the naproxen giving me an ulcer - it's amazing! I ran out once, will never make that mistake again.


----------



## loubyloumum

Oooo fili it all sounds very good to me - do you have any pics??? I soooo hope this is your month!!

All your dreams sound hilarious, esp the Mr Gregory one :rofl:

I woke up this morning feeling full of a cold and all achy - rubbish :nope:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww louby sorry you're not feeling good. 

The lines are so faint they wouldn't come up in a picture. I'll let you know about the frer if i manage to get hold of one. Yeah I am on that tablet ickle, why are they so good? I only started taking it yesterday but I felt like the trapped wind went pretty quickly.


----------



## loubyloumum

I cant wait to see the progression of those faint lines over the next couple of days fili - I have everything crossed for you :) :dust: :dust:


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - if you ever get heartburn/reflux then you'll know just how fab they are. I got them when I was on anti-inflams, best thing ever!!

Louby - hope you feel better soon hugs.

My chest seems a bit tight and wheezy today - hope its nothing. All my vits and vit C should count for something surely!!


----------



## Emum

OOOH fxd Fili. I hope that doesn't mean you'll be leaving us though. We need you to keep popping in to visit as our resident cheerleader and Testmeister.

FF gave me crosshairs for Monday today! Which means hoepfully that we are not out completely as our last BD this month, due to OH's troubles, was on Sunday night. Now settling down for the loooooong 2ww.


----------



## ickle pand

They work quickly and have very little side effects fili. If I don't take them, my stomach spasms which is just horrible. I'd rather not take the anti-inflammatories at all and suffer a flare up of my arthritis, if I ran out of the omprazole, rather than have the stomach spasms.

Hope you get a lovely dark line soon!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ickle :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pull up a chair in the 2w waiting room Emum! Hopefully you have timed it right. 
Louby, Pink, hope the nasty coughs/colds/chests soon bog off. 
And Fil, are you going to bring us our first December bfp? I truly hope so!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Ok I'm making a list of all of our DPO so I can remember who's where in the 2ww.

10 DPO - Fili
9 DPO - Louby
8 DPO - Pink
6 DPO - Me, Mrs Miggins
3 DPO - Emum

Waiting for ov - Tarabay, MrsMM, Lozdi

I only went back a few pages so if I've missed you, let me know and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've only just realised you and I are completely in tune Ickle! Now, bfp's on the same day would be good!


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay - all December/christmas BFP's for us.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh yeah, I didnt notice we were on the same cycle day too. BFP's on the same day would be good. I'm starting testing tomorrow. What about you?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well I'm still using the opks and hoping something will pop up on those! I'm rapidly running out of tests though so I'm not sure whether or not to try to relax over the weekend and try not to think about it. Hmm.....


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that's maybe a good idea. I've got 54 tests in my house so I can afford to be a bit overzealous with the testing lol!


----------



## loubyloumum

Just a quick question - does an opk pick up HCG quicker than a hpt? I've read in another thread this is the case but wanted to check it out with the experts :)

Don't think I will be getting a BFP this month, although we did by chance BD on ov day I just don't feel it and also cant be sure I did actually ov as I wasn't using opks -silly Louby! :dohh:

But I do think this thread will have lots of early xmas gifts - of the sticky kind :) xx


----------



## pinksmarties

I am not testing unless my temps stay high over the weekend, so maybe Sunday 11dpo. I am desperate to test now but really don't think anything will show and can't bare to see the bfn. We have decided not to go way this weekend but do housey things as we will be doing up the living room in the new year.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Is it just a case of them staying over the cover line? Or do they have to be way higher? Cos mine shot up and back down but are still over the cover line. Like I said though they are probably not all accurate.


----------



## pinksmarties

I'm not exactly sure, ickle will be able to tell us more. I thought if they stayed above the coverline that was good, as long as the trend didn't look like they were dropping


----------



## Lozdi

Good morning! *catches up on posts*

Fili no I dont technically have a sixth sense (though I think we all do to some extent, it comes through as our instinct) I guess given that you fall pregnant easily, and have now been diagnosed and treatment is uderway, that its only logical for you to have a healthy pregnancy very soon! :baby::winkwink:

My OH hates football! :happydance: He isnt against having a kickabout, he just hates that its on TV, how brilliant is that!!?? 

Ickle if I tried to remove PH from the xbox for a hug I would get a puzzled reaction! Usually when he is xboxing I'm online gaming anyway :haha:

I coughed while twinkle temping this morning and nearly fired the thermometer accross the room.

NPUISIWIS- I like that, thats what I am. If I go PUPO, I will have to eliminate my beer! (I cut down to 3 a week as it is, until after O where theres no beer til AF...or just no beer for 9 months hopefully!)

Mrs Miggins, do not be put off by those of us who jab our twinkles, or almost twang thermometers accross rooms with them, its still the best way to temp! The gap between my oral and twinkle temps today wa shuge...mouth breathing again!

Lots of odd dreams doing the rounds at the moment I see lol I feel left out I havent had a dream since the MMC. Its because I stay up too late I reckon. Must work on that.

Fili, it looks promising! :happydance: Really promising! I would actually put a wager on you being our first december BFP...and if its not happened this month then next one for sure!

As for me, I am off on a school trip to the teddy bear factory with youngests nursery today. I dont usually go on the trip because I prefer my kids to not be looking to me instead of the teachers during school time, but my youngest is a robust boy, and the floaty soft voiced nursery teahcers can't handle him at all. I will love the looks on their faces when they see how sweet and well behaved he is with me, whom he knows does not accept naughtiness in a public place. 

AF is still getting heavier, its bugging me it should be coming to a stop now not getting worse! Then again, all I have to compare it with are AF's on the pill which are bound to be different. 

Wish me luck on this trip- the main nursery teacher, is a pushy pain in the bum, her and I have had words before, and we may well again...possibly today! :haha:

Be back later :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - I wouldn't worry too much since as you said they're probably not too accurate. In a perfect chart, you want the temp to shoot up at 1DPO and stay high with maybe a dip at about 4 or 5 DPO but then back up to the same levels before. Then either starting to drop as AF gets closer or going triphasic, which is where you get a second spike with more raised temps afterwards which is a good indictor for pregnancy, although not a guarantee.


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi - although I'm very cynical about psychics and things like that, I do have a bit of sixth sense in that I can sometime predict what sex people's babies are. I don't always get a feeling, but when I do, its usually right. I never tell the mothers though, in case I'm wrong lol


----------



## Lozdi

I used to do that, from a feeling I'd get from the bump. I was wrong only once, but I havent done it for a while. Twas when I worked in a shop, so actually saw more pg ladies than I do now. I was wrong about my last baby anyway, i was convinced he was a girl from one dream I had at what would have been the time of conception. But all the rest said boy, confirmed by pendulum at the hospital. Its as if the pendulum turned up on the scan day so I could use it just to see for sure what baby was! Spooky happenings are not too rare round here lol

Right I'm forcing myself offline, got to make a brunch before we go :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Everybody was convinced I was having a boy when I was pregnant with dd, including me - until I first felt her move. Then I wasn't so sure. We chose not to find out the sex at the 20 week scan, and only ever decided on a girls name. We could never agree on a boys name. Funnily enough with my last pregnancy we had come up with a boys name but not a girls. I wish we hadn't as I will feel uneasy about using that name now. Did any if you come up with names? If I'm veering into upsetting territory here please tell me to pipe down.


----------



## Tarabay

Morning all!!!

Ok so im goin to apologise in advance but i have to ask again,on the O tests, the test line has to be as dark as or darker than the control????

Fili- wow, sure hope this is it for u, sounds very good!! :thumbup: wen u say the 10and 25 miu, are they hpt?? I am gna be silly now and thought that everybody who had lots of hpt had went out and bought aload of FRER/CB??? am i wrong??? i thought FRER where to the most sensitive??? (sorry again for asking allllllll the time)

Ickle - that would be a great dream to come true, heres hopin for u!!!

Lozdi - :rofl: at ur twinkle temping this morning! i cant wait to get started!!

Miggins - not only did i come u with a name but i had the mothercare book out and a buggy and clothes and EVERYTHING picked out, i also caought DH havin a wee look too! Next time i will def take one day at a time, i hope i can control myself tho!

AFM - AF is finally startin to slow down and come to an end, thank god! It really put me through the works this week, i actually cries yday at the song ' i want a hippo for xmas' WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!! :rofl:

Have a nice day everyone!!!! xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

We've had ideas for names for ages but nothing concrete. 

DH would like David as a middle name after his grandad, I'd like Elizabeth or a variant of it after my Granny. My Nana was called Muriel and there's no way I'm saddling a child with that name, especially since no one ever called her that, she was always called Lou. I did think of Luella because Ella can be a shorted form of Elizabeth and then it's a combination of them both but DH doesn't like it.


----------



## pinksmarties

I have had names in my head for years but we never really spoke about names,I think it felt too early and might jinx the pg. I understand how you feel about using those names as you may feel they are linked to the baby you lost, I suppose it will depend on how you feel when you are pg again.


----------



## pinksmarties

Looks like I might be stuck at work till late as the bridge is closed completely atm due to the winds. How are things where you are ickle?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh talking of 6th sense- my best friend is a bit spooky like that, and she has just text me to ask when my period is due as she had one of her pregnancy dreams last night! She is usually right when she has one of these dreams, usually one of her friends or family members announces a pregnancy shortly after. She knew about my first 2 pregnancies before I did!


----------



## pinksmarties

oooh Mrsmig - that sounds so promising!! I realy hope she is right about you getting your sticky. Can she dream one for me?


----------



## ickle pand

It's actually sunny and the wind has died down in Aberdeen now Pink. I can just see the sea from here and it looks a bit rough out there. Might have to turn DH's lifeboat pager off when I get home since he's still ill and he'd go out on a shout without thinking about himself. 

That's interesting Mrs Miggins. My SIL is the same - she keeps dreaming about babies and soon after one of her 5 sisters then announces she's pregnant!


----------



## filipenko32

Lozdi said:


> Fili, it looks promising! :happydance: Really promising! I would actually put a wager on you being our first december BFP...and if its not happened this month then next one for sure!
> 
> As for me, I am off on a school trip to the teddy bear factory with youngests nursery today. I dont usually go on the trip because I prefer my kids to not be looking to me instead of the teachers during school time, but my youngest is a robust boy, and the floaty soft voiced nursery teahcers can't handle him at all. I will love the looks on their faces when they see how sweet and well behaved he is with me, whom he knows does not accept naughtiness in a public place.
> 
> Wish me luck on this trip- the main nursery teacher, is a pushy pain in the bum, her and I have had words before, and we may well again...possibly today! :haha:
> 
> Be back later :flower:

How much did you want to wager Loz! Well....... I got a definite positive twice half an hour ago on 10 miu ic's (I did 5 just to be safe :haha:) The line is about half the colour of the control so def positive. And the line is faint pink on a 25miu. I can't upload pics as i still don't have my lead. I _am_ happy but 3/4 of me does think here we go again :dohh: But I shall be very grateful for stage 1 of the process at least. I emailed the clinic to book in for my first drip which will be next week and my steroids are up to 40mg now along with progesterone, vit D, prenatals, aspirin, omega oil and the digestion tablet. Rattling? Me? I can't see why I can't just go eat three Gingsters pasties instead of having this fat/soy/egg/carbs drip! (All that at once is supposed to suppress your immune system). 

I love the way you summed up the nursery teachers Loz, I can just imagine your characterful little boy running rings around the floaty teachers, ha ha!


----------



## pinksmarties

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: Fili - congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance: Sooooo happy for you, I have happy tears in my eyes!!! :yellow:

I understand your hesitation but you and the Dr's are doing everythey can to make this one a sticky and I just know it will be!!


----------



## loubyloumum

:happydance:Yey yey yey yey fili!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

For sure this is your sticky bean - i know it! And with all your meds and supplements you will go on to have a H&H 9months!!! Find your lead - WE WANT PICS :) 

Our first :bfp: wahooooooo......lets hope its catching.

Seriously im made up for you lovely, I soooo hope this is your time :)


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations Fili!! I'm so excited for you. Hopefully this new regime will be all you need to get your little bean to stick :)

That's made my day!


----------



## loubyloumum

Ohhhh I just love it! Your news has really brightend my day Fili :)


----------



## filipenko32

aww thanks girls you're making me :cry: x x x


----------



## Emum

congratulations Fili. What a fantastic early Christmas present. xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

I admit to stalking :blush:

Congrats Fili, you really deserve this :xmas12:


----------



## pinksmarties

Everyone at work is wondering why I have suddenly become so happy!! Don't cry fili - you deserve this. I'll cry my happy tears for you.


----------



## filipenko32

thanks mrs moo! dont mind stalkers! hope everything's well with you x x x


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm crapping myself but other than that it's all good haha!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi MrsMoo - welcome :wave:


----------



## filipenko32

How far along are you now mrs moo?


----------



## MrsMoo72

A whole 4 weeks and 3 days!!!!

My mmc in Oct was at 11w5d -baby measured 6w so don't think i'll relax till 1st tri over with!!

What will you be then fili? 4-5 weeks?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Mrsmoo - I'll admit to other thread stalking too and I have seen you in another thread but didn't want to intrude. Congrtulations also!! Have a wondeful happy and healthy 9months


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha , you would not have been intruding hun! I butt into conversations on here all the time haha!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

WOO BLOODY HOO!!!! That's made my day!!! Big big love Fili!!! Brilliant news, just the best. Got such a good feeling about this..


----------



## MrsMM24

Stopping in to give a major CONGRATS!!! :happydance: to FILI!!! This is such an awesome start to my morning, I need this to keep me going.... Wishing you a H&H 9mos!!!


*AFM...* Not much to report, cycle was a little short this month, I am have a light spotting day and last night was the same... Still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Tarabay

just a quick stop before work! CONGRATS fili!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I REALLY hope this is it for u! u are workin so hard for it and so deserve it!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

I'm back...that was hectic but fun! The nursery teachers have now seen a glowing example of how well behaved my youngest is...for me!

Mrs Miggins, My mum only had a girls name for me, and boys names for my brothers. I only had boys names for my sons...last pregnancy I had no names, couldnt settle on any for girls or boys. Didn't even start looking til after 8 weeks, I guess on some level I knew I wouldn;t need a name this time.

Tara, my OPK + was not quite as dark as the control, but in comparison to the non ov time opk's and the fade in to the+, it was very clearly a + for me. I drink alot and I pee alot I expect I'll never see a completely dark +. Most ladies get their +'s as dark or darker than control but I expect if its lighter but just slightly thats still ok. Glad to hear you AF is slowing down, wish mine would! I'm 5 days into AF and she just keeps getting heavier, super heavy as of today, I dont get it. I am officially blaming EPO.

Luella is a beautiful name, maybe it will grow on your DH. I told my OH that if we ever have a girl that her name will be up to me and me alone, no compromise, no backing down, tough luck. I know its a little unfair, but I'm a flexible woman about most things, but my future daughters name is my business and thats that! I'm serious, no ones getting a say, that is all! I told him if he has a problem with that I will name our next child Stormageddon Monkeytrouble. I was half serious! lol

Ohh my goodness Mrs Miggins! Thats amazing about your friends dream!

FILI!!!!!!!! I knew it!! I just squeaked at the laptop and got a funny look from OH. I'm going to drink a beer on your behalf later and do a toast! I know your are probably very scared, but you have got to try not to be- things are in hand now, your chances are excellent! :baby::thumbup::happydance:

You know what I am actually so pleased, with everything about today mainly Fili's news, that I am going to go POAS just for the sheer sake of it! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'm going to keep dropping it into him when we discuss names until he comes round to the idea :) 

Fili - I'm going to eat some yule log to toast your BFP, not the same as alcohol but I really fancy some and need an excuse :)


----------



## struth

Oh my word - congrats Fili!!!! We have been due some good news. I think that you are just 2 days behind me (I'm 12dpo today!). GL honey - I hope that this bean is super sticky and that it all goes well x


----------



## Hope39

Yay, big congratulations fili, i really hope this is it for you this time round

I got my latest thyroid results this morning and they have dropped to 1.3 now, yippee, Prof Q said it had to be under 2.5 before i started ttc again

Just gonna wait for AF to arrive and then i'm back on the band wagon and will be getting my BFP in January, PMA from now on for me

Just got to hope i don't test positive for Lieden Factor V now

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for all your heatwarming messages everyone, i'm so touched!! :friends: :friends: I'm all booked in for my first drip tomorrow. 3 hours and lots of magazines. It's a shame I can't go on baby and bump during that time! I would easy kill it then! x x x x



MrsMoo72 said:


> A whole 4 weeks and 3 days!!!!
> 
> My mmc in Oct was at 11w5d -baby measured 6w so don't think i'll relax till 1st tri over with!!
> 
> What will you be then fili? 4-5 weeks?

mrs moo i'm 10dpo today so very early days for me! x x



Hope39 said:


> Yay, big congratulations fili, i really hope this is it for you this time round
> 
> I got my latest thyroid results this morning and they have dropped to 1.3 now, yippee, Prof Q said it had to be under 2.5 before i started ttc again
> 
> Just gonna wait for AF to arrive and then i'm back on the band wagon and will be getting my BFP in January, PMA from now on for me
> 
> Just got to hope i don't test positive for Lieden Factor V now
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks hope. That's great news about your thyroid result!!! So pleased for you. As I understand it now, it's easier to conceive when your tsh is below 2 too, is that right? Hope you get a negative factor 5. x


----------



## filipenko32

Im changing my avatar to PMA!


----------



## auntylolo

Can't believe I've been out all day work and missed a bfp! Massive congrats fili:hugs: you totally deserve this. This is going to be the stickiest bean ever, I just know it! xx


----------



## Hope39

Hi Fili

Yes u can conceive easier when under 2!! I am excited as I thought it wud take ages to get from 9 to 2. My activated protein c resistance screening was low which is why they sent me for factor 5 blood test.

I also have thyroid antibodies which don't help in pregnancy, I have had to get Dr Beer book out again for a re-read

Good luck for tmoz 

Xx


----------



## sarah_anne

filipenko32 said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Fili, it looks promising! :happydance: Really promising! I would actually put a wager on you being our first december BFP...and if its not happened this month then next one for sure!
> 
> As for me, I am off on a school trip to the teddy bear factory with youngests nursery today. I dont usually go on the trip because I prefer my kids to not be looking to me instead of the teachers during school time, but my youngest is a robust boy, and the floaty soft voiced nursery teahcers can't handle him at all. I will love the looks on their faces when they see how sweet and well behaved he is with me, whom he knows does not accept naughtiness in a public place.
> 
> Wish me luck on this trip- the main nursery teacher, is a pushy pain in the bum, her and I have had words before, and we may well again...possibly today! :haha:
> 
> Be back later :flower:
> 
> How much did you want to wager Loz! Well....... I got a definite positive twice half an hour ago on 10 miu ic's (I did 5 just to be safe :haha:) The line is about half the colour of the control so def positive. And the line is faint pink on a 25miu. I can't upload pics as i still don't have my lead. I _am_ happy but 3/4 of me does think here we go again :dohh: But I shall be very grateful for stage 1 of the process at least. I emailed the clinic to book in for my first drip which will be next week and my steroids are up to 40mg now along with progesterone, vit D, prenatals, aspirin, omega oil and the digestion tablet. Rattling? Me? I can't see why I can't just go eat three Gingsters pasties instead of having this fat/soy/egg/carbs drip! (All that at once is supposed to suppress your immune system).
> 
> I love the way you summed up the nursery teachers Loz, I can just imagine your characterful little boy running rings around the floaty teachers, ha ha!Click to expand...

Congratulations Filipenko!!! That's so AMAZING!!!

If you don't mind me asking, how soon after your M/Cs did you conceive again? I'm so eager to be pregnant again and I'm praying for a sticky bean for everyone here! I've only been reading here for a little while, but I love you all already! Your enthusiasm is infectious!!!


----------



## debzie

*CONGRATULATIONS fili*

:happydance:I am over the moon for you hun you have made my day.:happydance:

As promised I thought I would stop by as I have been AWOL for a while. Welcome newbies SO sorry you have to be here but I hope you gain as much help and support from these loverly ladies as I have.

AFM....Nice big fat positive OPK this evening the darkest one for a while. So I will be jumping on OH again tonight and perhaps in the morning too as I am on late shift. Wish me luck.


----------



## filipenko32

How did you get on, on your trip Loz? Hope it was ok or you're destressing now with a beer :flower:


Sarah - Aww thank-you! No of course I don't mind. :hugs: I don't want to sound boastful :blush: but it only ever takes one try on a 'proper' cycle after a mc. I've never gotten pregnant straight after a mc but I did try as on this thread obviously! I don't have a problem getting pregnant, just keeping them.:nope: I do try though, I really really try. I'm not laid back about it and don't leave anything to chance and my husband is so fed up of :sex: from my fertile window (twice a day and I don't let him out at night anywhere!) we don't bother again for the rest of the month! Hmmmm not sure I have a very healthy relationship / attitude towards ttc now after reading back what i just wrote lol!! My poor hubby! And things aren't looking good for him either now with regards to :sex: because there's no way i'm doing that until i'm 12 weeks (I wish!) and even then i'll be extra cautious. Maybe i'll just put on a film for him

.................Now, I wonder why my hubby isn't coming back till 4am after a meeting tonight, does anyone think that's a bit early / late for a meeting.......



debzie said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS fili*
> 
> :happydance:I am over the moon for you hun you have made my day.:happydance:
> 
> As promised I thought I would stop by as I have been AWOL for a while. Welcome newbies SO sorry you have to be here but I hope you gain as much help and support from these loverly ladies as I have.
> 
> AFM....Nice big fat positive OPK this evening the darkest one for a while. So I will be jumping on OH again tonight and perhaps in the morning too as I am on late shift. Wish me luck.

Thanks Debzie! :friends: Great news about your opk!! :sex: :sex: So we won't be seeing you around for a while then! x


----------



## filipenko32

*Debzie, you introduced me to opk's off the internet if I remember correctly!!! * It's all Debzie's fault that I am a poas crazy OCD addict!!! Or was i that before...? Thanks Debzie! x x x


----------



## debzie

YOUR VERY WELCOME FILI. You are not the first to say that I am a poas pusher and a self confessed addict too. x Congrats again hun. x


----------



## auntylolo

Ooooo, I forgot to say, my thermometer came yesterday so I got to take my temp this morning! Think it's going to take a bit of getting used to cos I was dreaming about doing it all night and feeling quite excited then when I woke up I got up straight away and went to the toilet, so I was sat there when I remembered to stick the thermometer in my mouth!
Really can't wait for Saturday so I can poas for my cbfm!

What's everyone up to tonight? Hubby is out at football training, so I get to catch up with ER on sky plus :happydance:


----------



## debzie

auntylolo said:


> Ooooo, I forgot to say, my thermometer came yesterday so I got to take my temp this morning! Think it's going to take a bit of getting used to cos I was dreaming about doing it all night and feeling quite excited then when I woke up I got up straight away and went to the toilet, so I was sat there when I remembered to stick the thermometer in my mouth!
> Really can't wait for Saturday so I can poas for my cbfm!
> 
> What's everyone up to tonight? Hubby is out at football training, so I get to catch up with ER on sky plus :happydance:

I am trying to convince OH away from the tv once our dd settles to sleep then later I too will be catching up on ER started watching it from the beginning again and am totally hooked. x


----------



## fayewest

OMG Ladies, sorry I have been away for a while as I have not been focusing on getting pregnant until my first AF .... I come back and we have a BFP ..... @ FLIP thats such brilliant, brilliant, brilliant news

CONGRATSSSSSSS, going to have a proper read now xxxxxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi faye, :wave: thanks! Hope the house move is going well. 

Aunty - my hubby is out at football training too - in this weather! he is mad!


----------



## fayewest

filipenko32 said:


> Hi faye, :wave: thanks! Hope the house move is going well.
> 
> Aunty - my hubby is out at football training too - in this weather! he is mad!

Quibbling over discount for damp proofing/re rendering, but all v positive and we should be in by 1st Feb, we are really excited!, but more excited for your BFP :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Still not seen AF yet but back to nooky and waiting for the AF so we can get back on the baby making mission, feeling more positive and ready, i might have to take to sex twice a day over my fertile period like you ;0) xx


----------



## auntylolo

Debzie, me too. I'm enjoying it even more this time around and loving the fact there's 2 episodes a day now :happydance: btw, (if you don't mind me asking) whereabouts in Durham are you?

Fili, the weather here is horrendous too, gale force wind and driving rain - they must be mental!


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Faye - nice to 'see' you! Sounds like everything is going well with the house :happydance:

Afm: I'm having some real bad cramps tonight :( so I'm off to bed for an early night. 

Catch up tomorrow ladies xx


----------



## fayewest

loubyloumum said:


> Hi Faye - nice to 'see' you! Sounds like everything is going well with the house :happydance:
> 
> Afm: I'm having some real bad cramps tonight :( so I'm off to bed for an early night.
> 
> Catch up tomorrow ladies xx

Hi Louby, sorry you're not feeling well, get to bed with a horlicks, I am a bit addicted to it of late, hope you feel better tomorrow xxx


----------



## auntylolo

Feel better louby :hug:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Evening all! Nice to see so many people on here today for Fil's fab news! Hope everyone has had a good day.


----------



## filipenko32

hope you get better soon louby x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Im going for my drip tomorrow eeek. I just have to sit there for 3 hours while it feeds me fat, soya and eggs!! Got some mags earlier to take with me.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm still excited about Fili's news :)

Had a horrible drive home with the bad wind. Had to drive at a max of 50 on the dual carriage way :( Got home to find a slate had falled off the roof and ripped with wing mirror off of DH's car. Luckily that was all the damage it did though. If it'd hit the windscreen it would be a lot more expensive! 

Our sky dish was knocked out of alignment too so I put on Love Actually and wrote out my christmas cards. Was lovely. Going christmas shopping with my mum tomorrow if the weather's ok and then I have my Christmas cake decorating class all day on Saturday. Definitely in the festive spirit now!

I nearly caved and POAS earlier but I'm glad I didn't. There really wouldn't be anything to see at 6DPO, especially when it wasn't FMU!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We're watching Love Actually too Ickle. Your drive home does sound horrid, pleased you got home ok and the slate didn't do any more damage. Fil, how often do you have to go on those drips? 
I've been trying to resist poas as well Ickle. My boobs have been throbbing!


----------



## filipenko32

The house sounds great Faye! Have you used up all the birds yet?


----------



## filipenko32

God Ickle, I saw the gales on the telly, i'm glad no further damage was done to your car or any damage to you more importantly!! 

You know what I'm not a believer in FMU as my tests are always stronger with SMU (second) at about 10/11am but that just could be me. I think the earliest a postive can be got is 8dpo, ive never heard of anything earlier, have you? 

ohhh what channel is ER on? Might take it up as Pan Am is not on again until next year :-( did you know that Ickle? Is Luka still in ER?


----------



## ickle pand

ER finished years ago Fili lol! I didn't know about Pan-Am. I'm annoyed that our sky is off because it means I'll be missing recording stuff. I'll just have to catch up online, once I work out what I've missed. 

Not that I'm SS or anything, but I've got cramps just now and my boobs are tender.


----------



## hopeithappens

hi ladies!! just came across this forum and thought id join in, trying to conceive #2 got my BFP 1st month properly trying 2weeks ago and unfortunatly lost it 4days later :cry: , as gutted as i am, just trying to stay positive, knowing i can try again soon is giving me something to focus on x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hopeithappens, sorry for your loss and welcome. Being on here after my mc gave me something postive to focus and everyone here is very supportive. Hugs


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - it has been absolutely horrible. I am glad you got home safe and not too much damage to your OH car. I finished work just after five and the bridge was closed but the weather people kept saying the worst would be over by 6. I went and did a bit of late night shopping but by 7.30 still nothing. If I went the long way round it is a 1.5 hr trip on little country roads. In the end I went up to a very cold FIL house and have just got home now. There are downed trees, collapsed fences everywhere. The roof of our shed has blown off, luckily into the garden where no real damage done. Thankfully I am off work tomorrow.

Getting aches/cramps like AF pains with sore back. Not feeling positive about this now :nope:


----------



## debzie

ER is. on sky atlantic on an afternoon. Yeah luca is n it right now. 


Afm oh pulled the too tired card so now I am fuming and going to sleep on the couch. Feel like crying.


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh :hugs: Debzie. If he see how upset you are might he not change his mind? I see you got a +opk today too.:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I hate it when DH does that too. I never know how to deal with it. You can't force them.

I've just tasted some turkish delight vodka that I made. OMG its lovely! If I'm not preggers I'm going to get very tipsy on it on christmas day :)


----------



## debzie

Thanks pink he said if we did dtd it would be forced and half hearted. He knows im upset. Just don't get him. He's never done this before.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ickle. X


----------



## pinksmarties

Maybe you can manage tomorrow morning and that way I think you would still be ok. I'll admit that is my biggest fear in the long run if we don't get pg soon that his 'keenness' will wear off. I don't know what I would do either.


----------



## Tarabay

evening all!!

Still delighted for u Fili!!! :thumbup: Good luck for 2moro!
can i ask y u say ther will be no :sex: untill week 12???? i have said this too but it was cuz the 1st time we :sex: since i found out i was preg was the day i started to MC, if that makes sense?! But i thought it was perfectly ok to do it when preg????

Lozdi - :rofl: at u POAS in celebration!! and thanks for the info into OPK's!

Debzie - sooooo annoyin, my OH would sometimes do that too! makes me so angry!

Louby - hope u feel better 2moro! :flower:

Welcome Hopeithappens! u have def came to the right place!

AFM - home from work, shattered and it was a loooooonnngggg drive home with the wind here too! MAD!!!! AF really on its last legs now, its really only a bit of brown discharge wen i wipe (sorry tmi) excited tho, my thermometer should be here 2moro and i have already started peeing on my OPK's 3 times a day as been advised by Fili! thank u girl! My biggest fear is that, along with my hubby maybe workin away from home wen my OPK's start to get dark! So just to clarify, i know wen im near O time when my OPK's are nearly as dark as and my temps go up???????

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

When your temps go up its too late Tara. Opks need to be as dark as the control line and you are good to go. 
Debzie, poor you. My OH does that to me at least once a cycle. I just go for it in the morning and hope its not too late. 
Welcome hopeithappens, sorry for your loss. 
Pink- in all my pregnancies I have felt like I have such bad pmt I have been convinced I am not pregnant. Every time.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone, well it's 6am and I am getting ready to drive to my clinic. Going to set off early to miss the traffic but have time for a bit of b&b! 

Pink I was/am super pmt-y x x x 

Debzie, :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You must be so frustrated. Can I ask, do you tell OH that you're ovulating? x x x 

Ickle the voka sounds amazing! Turkish delight mmmmmmmm. Ooops I misunderstood someone talking about a new ER then, they must have been talking about the old one :dohh: 

tara, your welcome :hugs: It's as mrs migg says and is there any way you can 'book' your hubby around an ovulation guesstimate? 

I really hope this can be a bfp full house soon for everyone :dust: :dust: Off to get my drip now..........


----------



## pinksmarties

Good luck fili, let us know how you got on.
Caved in and did an opk absolutely nothing not even a hint of a line. I thought at least a bit of a line if there is alawys some LH in your system. on phone as internet not working.

Hope everyone okay, Debzie did you manage to dtd this morning


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope the drip is ok Fil. Will be thinking of you, there for 3 hours with your magazines! 
Well, if anyone were to stalk my chart this morning they would think it looked fantastic. Triphasic in all it's glory. Sadly it's not really accurate. I woke up at 5 and temped. I knew I had been mouth breathing, and even though I felt boiling hot my temp had gone down to 36.31 and dropped below the coverline. As I had been mouth breathing I thought I'd have a go at twinkle temping and that one came out at 36.69, a massive rise. So obviously I used that one! I'm trying not to kid myself though, but i will definitely do it that way next cycle. 
Despite what I said to Pink last night, I am feeling super pmt-y. 
OH wanted sex this morning and i thought I had better oblige since I haven't bothered since ov time and he knows it. I just hope if I have got lucky this month it hasn't done any harm. 
Happy Friday all!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning pink. I did an opk yesterday too, white as snow.


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning mrsmig. There is at least 0.2 difference to mouth and twinkle temps. The twinkle will always be higher although mostly for me they fillow the same pattern. I do both with 2 bbt's.


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning Ladies,

Feeling much better this morning so don't know what yesterday was all about (I felt so rough and crampy) but glad I'm better in time for the weekend :) I had a temp rise this morning, not sure what that means - shouldn't it be going down now ready for AF? OMG I'm useless with FF aren't I :haha:

Debzie, sorry your OH let you down last night, its so frustrating when they don't play ball! Did you manage to DTD this monring?

Ickle, your vodka sounds bloody amazing!!! I love turkish delight - how did you make it? 

Fili - I hope all goes swimmingly for you this morning :) I'm still so over the moon for you lovely :happydance:

MrsMig & Pink - I too POAS last night. Used an opk and got a very faint line. No idea why I did it though as I have no idea what it would mean as 8dpo :haha:

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend - TGIF :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh Tara - sorry I missed you off!! That's me rushing to post :haha: so glad AF is buggering off for you - it will soon be time for DTD and catching that EGG :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Louby that chart is looking good! Another rise in temp could be an indicator of you-know-what...


----------



## loubyloumum

Really??? I will wait and see what happens with my temp tomorrow, so if it stays high it could be a good sign? I may even POAS over the weekend :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Definitely. Opk's show up hcg as well. Things are looking hopeful for you I must say!


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh MrsMig I would be totally gobsmaked :xmas1: if I was. I thought I was totally out with me not having AF yet and having no clue on what my body has been doing since MC. 
I so hope so but wont be getting my hopes up.

I will keep you posted. If no show of AF I will prob POAS 12dpo as something should show on a test then right? x


----------



## loubyloumum

OMFG this is weird!! Just after I sent that last post a friend who I have not seen since my wedding in September text me to say she had a dream last night that I was pregnant!!! She has no idea about the MC or that we are even TTC! I'm never normally superstitious at all but just find it very spooky since we have just spoken of the possibility on here!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes I would have thought so. And how spooky about the dream! I don't want to get your hopes up either as post mc cycles can be wonky. But I have it all crossed for you!


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Hope, I'm sorry for your loss, :hugs: you will find an absolute ton of support here, and empathy. 

Tara, dtd doesn;t create a risk to a normal healthy pregnancy (which is what Fili is going to have this time) However, when you have lost 3 and have to have so much meds to carry the 4th, you dont do ANYTHING at all that could put it at risk- even the slightest chance of risk must be avoided! Just to add weight to dtd not causing MC, I had been dtd while pregnant for weeks after my babies heart stopped and that never even brought on the miscarriage. Was horrible thinking about it after. The bottom line is, dtd has no recognized risks to a healthy pregnancy- but if you feel you shouldnt do it, then go with your instinct, always.

Good luck on the drip Fili, try not to implode with exitement sat there for three hours visualizing whats going on in your belly!

Mrs Miggins, when you start a new cycle with all twinkle temps, oral temp also just leave those ones off FF. Then when you look back over your data you can see just how erratic mouth temps are compared to twinkle, I'm fascinated by mine lol (my temps, not my twinkle)

I will never ever tell OH when I'm ovulating unless he asks. For him, that is way TMI. He knows we are not preventing, he knows roughly when fertile window occurs, but I think he will be put off if I start pointing out the O!

Louby- hope that temp rise means that there just aint gonna be an AF for you! And that dream well there you go, see where the signs are pointing!

Mrs Miggins has a point about after MC cycles- but if your friends dream wasn;t for this month, it'l be for next- one or the other!

As for me, I'm bored stiff of AF. 6th day of it today, and thats not counting the first day of it, I just didn;t count that on my chart because it didnt start til the afternoon. Its got a bit lighter as of today but still going strong. I started POAS, I am dreading still being bleeding when I get +, I wonder how likely that is? I have never had AF this long before! I have a ton of calls to make today, so might be rather absent. Anyone messing me about over the phone will get a large dose of AF Rage. :-D


----------



## Tarabay

Thanks Lozdi, that puts my mind at ease after a wee panic!

oh Louby, lets hope thats a good sign, not that i really no what its all about but i will agree if everyone else is hoping for u, i will too! :thumbup:

Good luck for 2day Fili! :flower: ill be thinkin of u! still so happy for u!
I wish i could even guess when O would be, but this is all sooooo confusing to me and wouldnt have a clue how to! sorry im bein useless again! def gna do them courses on FF!

my thermometer sud be in the post this afternoon, very excited for that! I have been POAS 3times a day now and the test lines vary in their darkness, last nights at 10pm, ther is barely a line at all, but the one i did ther now, well thers def a line ther, but not as dark as control line! I hope i figure this out soon as AF is def on her way out the door! :wohoo:

Have a good day everybody!!


----------



## fayewest

loubyloumum said:


> OMFG this is weird!! Just after I sent that last post a friend who I have not seen since my wedding in September text me to say she had a dream last night that I was pregnant!!! She has no idea about the MC or that we are even TTC! I'm never normally superstitious at all but just find it very spooky since we have just spoken of the possibility on here!

I hope so! How exciting, your chart looks great, mine has been bonkers, I am on day 33 and no sign of ovulation yet, a few poking pains and horrible acne:growlmad: indicate it might have happened, but really my temps are all over the place since the MC... I have a wee nagging feeling that AF is coming, which is great as I can get back on it properly and take my clomid. Fingers crossed for a BFP for you, what a brilliant Christmas pressy that would be xx


----------



## Lozdi

Tara, I pee much and often, and drink alot- heres how I get my pee to be dilute enough to give me a decent OPK.

I get up, (only POAS with fmu if I'm near O, and then just to check) But you can just go pee out your fmu if you like, LH that the OPK's detect isn;t usually present in FMU unless you had the surge the night before. After that first pee, whether or not I POAS, I then only allow myself one tea and one drink of water all morning, and I pee 4 hours after the first. I find it concentrated enough after 4 hours on minimal fluids to give me a result. I never POAS unless I have held off for at least 4 hours, except last night where I POAS when I had only held off for an hour, but that was a celebratory POAS for Fili. When I'm done POAS for the day, I drink tea like a mad women, and drink about 4 pints of water, to make sure im not dehydrating myself just for the POAS. I find this system works very well for me! Having a routine for POAS and a rough window of time it is done in has helped me alot, I would lose track unless I made a routine out of it! Line up your strips in order, and watch the fluctuations in the line strengths, you can tell if its down to your pee strength or not after you have compared them for a few days. A + will be super obvious compared to the rest and there may be just one strong + or a fade in series of darkening lines that peaks then fades out (what I got). I'm still quite new to POAS but I hope you find this helpful! :flower:


----------



## Tarabay

Lozdi, thanks for all that! i just got my themometer and im guessing that don ur temps is really only a way of finding out that u are passed O! Temps cant tell u wen O is about to accur???

i looked at the videos on FF and have got my AF recorded! i am just worried that i wont be able to tell correctly wen my OPK's are gettin near O time! 

ok so no peeing and no drinkin!!!! got it!! :thumbup:

Thank u again!!

Oh also, twinkle temping, is it better than mouth???


----------



## Tarabay

and another question, on the instructions for the thermometer it says ther is only 3 ways of gettin a temp, 1-mouth,2-underarm and 3-bum??????????? :help:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mouth, twinkle and bum Tara!!


----------



## Tarabay

nope my instructions dont mention anythin about twinkle?? can i still do it? i dont wana put that in my bum, but i want most accuarte reading!!! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Is it a body basal thermometer Tara? Yeah you can definitely use it in the twinkle and that gives the most accurate reading. My oral temps are all over the bloody place!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

An amusing exchange that just took place between me and Mr Migg. 
Me - "can I have the pregnancy tests back I gave you last month?" 
Him - "no"
Me - "please"
Him - "go on then" 
*goes to underpants drawer and hands me 2*
Me (shrieking) "Is that all?? I thought I gave you about 8!!"
Him - "you did. Do you want them all?"
Me - (considers) "no, actually. It's probably best this way"
Him (walking away shaking head) "you do scare me.)


----------



## Lozdi

Nope I don't think temps ever tell when O is imminent, just confirm when it has passed then give you an insight into your bfp chances by way of staying high after a certain point. The other ladies here are much more expert tempers than me. Don't worry too much about the instructions not including the twinkle as a temping place- the twinkle temp I do believe is a temping method pretty much unique to ladies TTC. Twinkle is way better than orally as it offers a more stable picture of your temps. Mouth breathing really screws up an oral temp, and as you sleep you can;t guarantee you wont mouth breath. Twinkle temp will only fluctuate if you take the temps at widely varying times, or if there are other factors such as a bug giving you a high temp, or excess drinkies. I'm not sure if very moderate (1 beer) has an effect I'm still collecting data on that one!

As far as I know, the only sure method of spotting O before it actually occurs is the OPK's, or O pains in the ovary if you get them and know for sure what they are.


----------



## pinksmarties

You can also check your cervical


----------



## Lozdi

Does Mr Miggins realise that he needs to find a new hidey place for the remaining 6? I dont say a word to OH about my tests, he sees them all over the bathroom thats enough lol I get told off because sometimes a OPK packet gets away from me without me noticing and we find it on the floor. I'm so messy!

Got some stress today, I wont do details but its money stress. I am melting down left right and center, with moments of clarity and positivity in between. I'm still TTC, money wont stop me, we have so much baby stuff already the only expense a new baby will bring is nappies! Unless I have a girl...unless she likes boys things!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry phone went dead on me earlier. What I was going to say was you could check your cervical mucus also (cervical position is more tricky). Usually the most fertile CM is eggwhite. If you google it it will explain and see picture also.


MrsMig - very funny conversation!! Did you use the test then or are you waiting till tomorrow morning?

Louby - I really hope the dream was predicting the future. I wish someone would dream for me.


Loz - sorry to hear of your money worries. TTC can be stressful enough without added pressure. Hugs

Hi tara, and anyone else I have missed.

No word from fili yet?


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls! I just started reading back and then thought I would just say i'm here, then read back! The drip was painless and fine. I set off at about 6, then got there for about 8. Then I went to Starbucks for breaky, hot choc and almond croissant :munch: :coffee: Then went upstairs to sit as it was draughty and this dodgy man came upstairs too and in a vast area of seats he sat on the table right next to me. I just think that's weird. He looked kind of scruffy too. So I went back downstairs and got cold. Then at the clinic they made me wait an a extra 45 minutes and then the drip lasted 2 hours ish. Had my mags and was quite relaxing really and the room was warm. Then while waiting to pay for my liquified Gingster's pasty (£300 !! :growlmad: ) a man in front of me was writing a cheque for 10K for his wife's IVF!!!! On the way out I then noticed the consultant's flashy Bentley's - 2 of them in one car park where it says directors' parking. Happily paid my 300 then though and scootled off in my Ford Focus!


----------



## Emum

Ovulation pains can happen after you ovulate so can't be relied on to predict it either. You are actually most fertile apparently the day before you ovulate, as the :spermy: needs a little time to swim up to meet the egg. I find CM the best way to predict when ov is looming backed up with OPKs and my CBFM.

So 4dpo for me. Police have decided not to investigate the attack on DH or the attempted burglary which we are not happy about. DH is away in India next week which is a bit :shock: He really doesnt want to go away and leave me alone overnight with the kids, so he has (I kid you not) hired me a (female) bodyguard from a private security firm to stay in the house overnight. We've also fitted new security lights and are getting a new burglar alarm fitted on Tuesday. I think it is slightly overkill to be honest, but I know he needs to do something to get over the shock of what happened to him. And to be honest, I WASN'T looking forward to being in the house on my own so soon after what happened and before we get the new alarm, so he has solved that problem for me, even if I do feel a bit Whitney Houston!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No word from Fili I don't think, no sign of Ickle or Emum today either!
Pink- nothing on the hpt I did at about half 2 but I did get a faint line on the second opk I did this morning at 10ish. I'll do another hpt with fmu tomorrow. Yesterday my boobs were throbbing but not so much today.


----------



## Lozdi

Thanks Pink, hug is most appreciated. :hugs:

My youngest came home with a book today, that is the funniest kids book I have ever read. I copied it down and here it is in one paragraph. 

Never use a knife and fork. Stuff your mouth til you can't talk. Soak your pigtails in your soup. Squish your fishcake into gloop. Slosh your squash around your cup. Use your sleeves to mop it up. Suck ice cream from underneath. Scrape your biscuit with your teeth. Squirt your yogurt from the pot. Tie your sausage in a knot. Paint a picture with your peas. Squeeze some cheese between your knees. Drink your gravy through a straw. Bounce your burgers off the door. Bung your thumbs in hard boiled eggs. Trickle treacle down your legs. Pile up puddings on your toast. Give your dog the turkey roast. Hide spaghetti in your hair. Keep crisps in your underwear. Juggle jelly, tread in bread. Balance bagels on your head. Wolf down waffles while you walk.....But NEVER use a knife and fork!:haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well speak of the devils!


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - that is ridiculous. How can they not investigate an attempted burgulary and assault? I am beyond words. I know the police may have to prioritise but I doubt the people who did this was a one off so they must have some idea. Can you not speak to your MP?

I can understand how you would feel being on your own. My OH used to go away a lot and I was always a bit nervous initially. When I was much younger at home with Mum she had her purse stolen from the kitchen and that really scared me for weeks after. 

Your OH is also doing this to ease his mind as well as your own. I hope he is feeling better.

Fili - apart from the weird men I am glad your day went okay. I didn't realise you would be paying for your treatment. You can't get this drip on the NHS?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> Thanks Pink, hug is most appreciated. :hugs:
> 
> My youngest came home with a book today, that is the funniest kids book I have ever read. I copied it down and here it is in one paragraph.
> 
> Never use a knife and fork. Stuff your mouth til you can't talk. Soak your pigtails in your soup. Squish your fishcake into gloop. Slosh your squash around your cup. Use your sleeves to mop it up. Suck ice cream from underneath. Scrape your biscuit with your teeth. Squirt your yogurt from the pot. Tie your sausage in a knot. Paint a picture with your peas. Squeeze some cheese between your knees. Drink your gravy through a straw. Bounce your burgers off the door. Bung your thumbs in hard boiled eggs. Trickle treacle down your legs. Pile up puddings on your toast. Give your dog the turkey roast. Hide spaghetti in your hair. Keep crisps in your underwear. Juggle jelly, tread in bread. Balance bagels on your head. Wolf down waffles while you walk.....But NEVER use a knife and fork!:haha:

Great story!! The 'Bounce you burgers of the door' sounds sore after what we were calling our boobs the other day!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hey

Hello :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

I posted before this everyone about 5 up from this one x x x 



loubyloumum said:


> OMFG this is weird!! Just after I sent that last post a friend who I have not seen since my wedding in September text me to say she had a dream last night that I was pregnant!!! She has no idea about the MC or that we are even TTC! I'm never normally superstitious at all but just find it very spooky since we have just spoken of the possibility on here!

I really believe in dreams Louby. My 'miscarriage dreams' always came true like chemical premonitions from my body! NOt had any yet though. So hopefully the reverse is true for you :dust: :dust: :dust: !!! 



Tarabay said:


> Thanks Lozdi, that puts my mind at ease after a wee panic!
> 
> oh Louby, lets hope thats a good sign, not that i really no what its all about but i will agree if everyone else is hoping for u, i will too! :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck for 2day Fili! :flower: ill be thinkin of u! still so happy for u!
> I wish i could even guess when O would be, but this is all sooooo confusing to me and wouldnt have a clue how to! sorry im bein useless again! def gna do them courses on FF!
> 
> my thermometer sud be in the post this afternoon, very excited for that! I have been POAS 3times a day now and the test lines vary in their darkness, last nights at 10pm, ther is barely a line at all, but the one i did ther now, well thers def a line ther, but not as dark as control line! I hope i figure this out soon as AF is def on her way out the door! :wohoo:
> 
> Have a good day everybody!!

Thanks Tara :hugs: Hope you get you bbt soon :mail: Good riddens to af!! You'll definitely start to see a pattern but you wee dilution has to be similar unfortunately but i always found it near enough. Are you going to Blue Peter them and stick them on paper with the dates / times etc? 



fayewest said:


> loubyloumum said:
> 
> 
> OMFG this is weird!! Just after I sent that last post a friend who I have not seen since my wedding in September text me to say she had a dream last night that I was pregnant!!! She has no idea about the MC or that we are even TTC! I'm never normally superstitious at all but just find it very spooky since we have just spoken of the possibility on here!
> 
> 
> I hope so! How exciting, your chart looks great, mine has been bonkers, I am on day 33 and no sign of ovulation yet, a few poking pains and horrible acne:growlmad: indicate it might have happened, but really my temps are all over the place since the MC... I have a wee nagging feeling that AF is coming, which is great as I can get back on it properly and take my clomid. Fingers crossed for a BFP for you, what a brilliant Christmas pressy that would be xxClick to expand...

Faye I always get acne around o time it's awful but that's how I know. Then it goes completely. x x x 



Lozdi said:


> Tara, I pee much and often, and drink alot- heres how I get my pee to be dilute enough to give me a decent OPK.
> 
> I get up, (only POAS with fmu if I'm near O, and then just to check) But you can just go pee out your fmu if you like, LH that the OPK's detect isn;t usually present in FMU unless you had the surge the night before. After that first pee, whether or not I POAS, I then only allow myself one tea and one drink of water all morning, and I pee 4 hours after the first. I find it concentrated enough after 4 hours on minimal fluids to give me a result. I never POAS unless I have held off for at least 4 hours, except last night where I POAS when I had only held off for an hour, but that was a celebratory POAS for Fili. When I'm done POAS for the day, I drink tea like a mad women, and drink about 4 pints of water, to make sure im not dehydrating myself just for the POAS. I find this system works very well for me! Having a routine for POAS and a rough window of time it is done in has helped me alot, I would lose track unless I made a routine out of it! Line up your strips in order, and watch the fluctuations in the line strengths, you can tell if its down to your pee strength or not after you have compared them for a few days. A + will be super obvious compared to the rest and there may be just one strong + or a fade in series of darkening lines that peaks then fades out (what I got). I'm still quite new to POAS but I hope you find this helpful! :flower:

Like the strategy Loz, might open a new course about that in my poas school!



Mrs Miggins said:


> Mouth, twinkle and bum Tara!!




Tarabay said:


> nope my instructions dont mention anythin about twinkle?? can i still do it? i dont wana put that in my bum, but i want most accuarte reading!!! :haha:


This is hilarious :rofl: :xmas13: Don't do twinkle, cervix, bum and then mouth though!!! Think a break's needed in between!!!!!!!! :haha::haha:



Mrs Miggins said:


> An amusing exchange that just took place between me and Mr Migg.
> Me - "can I have the pregnancy tests back I gave you last month?"
> Him - "no"
> Me - "please"
> Him - "go on then"
> *goes to underpants drawer and hands me 2*
> Me (shrieking) "Is that all?? I thought I gave you about 8!!"
> Him - "you did. Do you want them all?"
> Me - (considers) "no, actually. It's probably best this way"
> Him (walking away shaking head) "you do scare me.)

:rofl: I think Mr Migg really meant that mrs migg :haha:



Mrs Miggins said:


> No word from Fili I don't think, no sign of Ickle or Emum today either!
> Pink- nothing on the hpt I did at about half 2 but I did get a faint line on the second opk I did this morning at 10ish. I'll do another hpt with fmu tomorrow. Yesterday my boobs were throbbing but not so much today.

I posted before you wrote this mrs migg :hugs: The boobs throbbing is a brilliant sign!!! I'm not sure the opk's would be reliable until about 8dpo but it's important to see how dark they were 'before' if you know what I mean. :dust: :dust: :dust: The throbbing boobs is really good I think!! ohhhhhhh!


----------



## Lozdi

hahaha, good point Fili. Never mix and match temping methods unless one has a fine supply of good quality wipes placed in a strategic position near ones temping supplies. :haha: Wake up, mouth temp, wipe, twinkle temp, wipe, place back in case. Gots to be thorough! My bedroom is a proper mess, the only neat square within it, is where I keep my little black temping folder. Its one of those boots apparently dont sell anymore that comes with a fertility diary. 2 quid from ebay because the seller bought it then got preggers immediately. This is where I am charting my mouth temps too, and at the end of this cycle I'll post a pic, demonstrating the unreliability of mouth versus twinkle temps. I swear I should be a scientist I'm always doing little studies and experiments lol.

Almost at the end of today really arent we yet my AF is still very evident, lighter, but still alot. Tomorrow is CD7!! Enough AF already!!


----------



## Lozdi

What a day Fili...yes that man sitting so close in an empty room is dodgy, good job you swiftly moved away!

Emum thats horrid, how can they not investigate a crime??? Its so sweet of your DH to get you a bodyguard bless him, and a female one too so you feel more comfortable. Security lights and a new alarm is most certainly NOT overkill, after what happened. A moat with live alligators might, just might, be everso slight over kill, but lights alarm, and Kevin Costner Lady to watch over you while DH is away is not at all overkill. Safety first!

(I'm multi tabbing and posted the post I was going to post after this, before this. Duh.)


----------



## filipenko32

Loz, forgot to say, thanks for the celebratory poas, that made me laugh a lot! Better than champagne that!! 



Lozdi said:


> Emum thats horrid, how can they not investigate a crime??? Its so sweet of your DH to get you a bodyguard bless him, and a female one too so you feel more comfortable. Security lights and a new alarm is most certainly NOT overkill, after what happened. A moat with live alligators might, just might, be everso slight over kill, but lights alarm, and Kevin Costner Lady to watch over you while DH is away is not at all overkill. Safety first!
> 
> (I'm multi tabbing and posted the post I was going to post after this, before this. Duh.)

Oh god emum, I missed this post sorry. Just read back. You must be frightened:nope:, is there anyway DH could reschedule India? :hugs::hugs: I'm sure you'd be fine but it's the feeling and the fear isn't it?


----------



## filipenko32

The little black temping folder is the only important thing loz! along with the opk's of course!


----------



## Lozdi

I don't even like champagne, but I do so love to POAS!


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> Hello :flower:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: That is the 1st time ever on this thread that conversation has slowed...a little bit!!!


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Oh god emum, I missed this post sorry. Just read back. You must be frightened:nope:, is there anyway DH could reschedule India? :hugs::hugs: I'm sure you'd be fine but it's the feeling and the fear isn't it?

The bodyguard is so he doesn't have to reschedule :haha: It would be major overkill if he was going to be here!

He's had to reschedule twice. The first when I started to miscarry the day before he was due to fly out, and then last week when I was due to ovulate (though that was partly also due to having to go to another meeting in Athens instead). To be honest, if we managed to catch the egg this month, I'd rather he went now than in the first or last trimester, and he probably couldn't get away with pushing it back to Spring anyway, so I think this is the best option.

I guess I feel a bit self conscious about having a "babysitter" but its better than the alternative I suppose.

That being said, I did find his passport this morning, which had dropped out of his jacket pocket and was very tempted to nudge it under the sofa with my foot and leave him to his own devices to look for it tomorrow :muaha:


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah nudge it emum!! I would :blush: :haha: Yeah it's just the emotional comfort of having DH there though but sounds like a 2nd best option. Are you ok? Are sleeping ok?


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Are you ok? Are sleeping ok?

Actually yes. If it wasn't for the fact I am not symptom spotting this month, and am only 4dpo.....

Out for the count every night at 10pm (unheard of for me) and sound asleep until 6 ish. My morning temps are all at the right time at the moment :)


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh, tempting, but you would feel really bad watching him look for it. Don't think of it as having a babysitter, just security. Your DH would never be able to concentrate on his meeting if he was worrying about you being there with no protection so soon after what happened.


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> Oooh, tempting, but you would feel really bad watching him look for it.

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh, Lozdi. You really haven't been on this thread long! I would have no qualms whatsoever about letting him look for it, as its his own silly fault it fell out, and if he hung his jacket up rather than dumping it on a chair making the room look untidy (untidier, I should say) it wouldn't have happened. But a rearranged trip would inconvenience me more on balance!


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, tempting, but you would feel really bad watching him look for it.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh, Lozdi. You really haven't been on this thread long! I would have no qualms whatsoever about letting him look for it, as its his own silly fault it fell out, and if he hung his jacket up rather than dumping it on a chair making the room look untidy (untidier, I should say) it wouldn't have happened. But a rearranged trip would inconvenience me more on balance!Click to expand...

Wicked woman emum! :rofl: I am just wondering how long all that thought process took whilst mr emum was on his way back to seeing the passport :rofl: Although I have to confess that in very exceptional circumstances, such as, let's see....... DH planning a trip away during my fertile window.... the passport. would be. BURNT!!!!!!!!! :muaha:


----------



## Lozdi

LOL ok, good point. I suppose the 2ww is the best time for him to get it over with.

When my youngest was born, I had strict instructions NOT to go into labour on one particular day out of a 2 week time frame, because OH was working that entire 2 weeks and this one day was his only day off, and he wanted a sleep in. Of course I gave birth right that very morning, on his day off. We didn;t live together then, and werent really together (long story) so it was weird but it was funny too. Gave birth within 17 mins of getting to maternity...then had to wait 6 whole hours to get discharged! I guess the point is, regardless of stage, a man should always be ready to deal with pregnancy related kafuffle!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lozdi said:


> LOL ok, good point. I suppose the 2ww is the best time for him to get it over with.
> 
> When my youngest was born, I had strict instructions NOT to go into labour on one particular day out of a 2 week time frame, because OH was working that entire 2 weeks and this one day was his only day off, and he wanted a sleep in. Of course I gave birth right that very morning, on his day off. We didn;t live together then, and werent really together (long story) so it was weird but it was funny too. Gave birth within 17 mins of getting to maternity...then had to wait 6 whole hours to get discharged! I guess the point is, regardless of stage, a man should always be ready to deal with pregnancy related kafuffle!

My dd was due on Monday, November 9th 2009. I went 4 days over and gave birth on the one day I was hoping not to - Friday 13th. Bloody typical.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum, it really blows goats that they are not treating it as a crime. It must have been completely traumatising for you both. Bless your hubby getting you some security. I had a good snigger at the thought of the passport getting a swift kick. The same thought would have gone through my mind too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> Hello :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: That is the 1st time ever on this thread that conversation has slowed...a little bit!!!Click to expand...

Lol!! My phone had a moment! Hence the fact I am replying to everything individually. I must admit it made me look a little eccentric


----------



## loubyloumum

Eveing ladies, just had a quick read through since today. Fili, glad today went well (apart from the wired guy ergh) had no idea you were having to pay for your treatment though!
Emum, love the 'babysitter' arranged by you OH what a cutie making sure his lady is safe :) would defo give that passport a little kick though - just for the entertainmet of the frantic search display he will put on :haha:
Can't believe the police arnt doing anymore regarding the burglary/assault, that's just awful!!:growlmad:

I hope everyone is having a lovely Friday evening. Literally just had a quick swiz through the posts so will catc up properly later on tonight or tomorrow as we are off out for tea yum yum!! 

:haha: at burgers bouncing on the ground!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs mig - Mine too earlier. My post about 'checking your cervical' might have confused some new lurkers!

Fili - test queen. So if my opk was super negative (i.e whiter than snow as Mrsmig said) means I might be out of it for this month? No sore boobs which I used to get pre mc but haven't since but achy cramps though.

My OH found my pee pot that I forgot I'd left hiding next to the toilet from this morning. I don't throw it away right after in case I need to recheck. However I forgot to throw it out so had to explain what is was for. He doesn't realise the extent of my ttc arsenal so was a bit surprised I had any pregnancy tests left, needless to say I didn't elaborate on my ic opk's etc.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had a white as snow opk yesterday and this morning but the one I did later this morning had a faint line. The hpt was whiter than snow though. I'm trying not to think about it. I would love to hold off testing till midweek if AF doesn't turn up. I have an frer but I don't want to waste it if I'm not pregnant. Which is ridiculous I suppose.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And pink I love the story about the wee pot.


----------



## Lozdi

My OH is a friday 13th baby. He is proud of it! 

I'm flat out after today, I'm half way through my beer, and really getting fuzzy. Going to go sleep soon and hope there is an end to AF in the morning!

G'nite Ladies :flower::sleep:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lozdi said:


> Does Mr Miggins realise that he needs to find a new hidey place for the remaining 6? I dont say a word to OH about my tests, he sees them all over the bathroom thats enough lol I get told off because sometimes a OPK packet gets away from me without me noticing and we find it on the floor. I'm so messy!
> 
> Got some stress today, I wont do details but its money stress. I am melting down left right and center, with moments of clarity and positivity in between. I'm still TTC, money wont stop me, we have so much baby stuff already the only expense a new baby will bring is nappies! Unless I have a girl...unless she likes boys things!

He doesn't need to find a new hiding place, I ain't going in his knicker drawer. 
Regarding money, my sympathies. My OH was forced out of his job this time last year due to the company going bust. He was owed 13 grand in wages. He hasnt found another job yet. My mum doesn't think we should have another baby but I don't want him not having a job to be the reason I never have another child. At 38 I don't want to wait a few more years, and like you, we still have all the baby stuff. With the last loss my plan was to get Edie nappy trained in the spring, so it would have been one out of nappies, one in. So we wouldn't have noticed that expense. And my hope is that by the time it does happen again for us he will have found something. It's so hard though, he is an educated bloke but he hasn't even had an interview. I hope your situation resolves itself soon.


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Mrs mig - Mine too earlier. My post about 'checking your cervical' might have confused some new lurkers!
> 
> Fili - test queen. So if my opk was super negative (i.e whiter than snow as Mrsmig said) means I might be out of it for this month? No sore boobs which I used to get pre mc but haven't since but achy cramps though.
> 
> My OH found my pee pot that I forgot I'd left hiding next to the toilet from this morning. I don't throw it away right after in case I need to recheck. However I forgot to throw it out so had to explain what is was for. He doesn't realise the extent of my ttc arsenal so was a bit surprised I had any pregnancy tests left, needless to say I didn't elaborate on my ic opk's etc.

Pink, I just checked my 'records' and my opk was white as snow on 7dpo, a tiny faint line 8dpo a bit more on 9dpo. The biggest clue was using a CBFM stick which clearly showed two lines at 10dpo. The opk's never got anywhere near as dark as a positive opk though. Pee pot arsenal - love it!!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi Ladies :hi: I hope you all have a productive weekend. 

For those with the bad weather, stay warm and safe. :flower:


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for the links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good to see you as always Mrs MM.


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you figure something out for next month mrsMM x x x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi MrsMM - hope you are having a relaxing start to the weekend now that the witch has left.


----------



## Tarabay

Evening all!!

Well this is def a quick read and go, im feelin dreadful 2nite! :growlmad: dont no whether its the cold weather running me down or this AF has really taken it out of me!

Thanks for all the advice everybody! yip its def a Basal Body Thermometer, strange eh?!!! well we will see 2moro morning haha! hubby home 2nite, he may be freaked out and what all i have purchased this week while he has been away!

Glad 2day went well Fili, well obv apart from the creepy man who so could have not sat right beside u! i wud have got up and left too! And YES, of course im doin a blue peter :haha: they are all stuck to the page with dates and times :haha: i love it!!!! Thanks for the tip!:thumbup:
Pink- 'wee pot' just great :haha:

Lozdi - hope AF comes to an end by 2moro!

Maybe speak to all u guys later and get a proper catchup! xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Night Tara, hope you feel better tomorrow.

Emum - I forgot to ask last week how you got on with your waxing?


----------



## ickle pand

Hello Ladies! I had the day off to go christmas shopping with my mum which is why I've been quiet today :) I'm knackered now. It was bloody freezing and my mum's a shopping machine! Just chilling out tonight with the DH watching DVD's because our sky's not getting fixed until Sunday. Luckily the TV in the bedroom has freeview so we can still see X factor tomorrow night!



loubyloumum said:


> Ickle, your vodka sounds bloody amazing!!! I love turkish delight - how did you make it?

Here's the recipe - https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/1803646/turkish-delight-vodka

I forgot to wash the icing sugar off though so mine looks a bit dodgy. Read the comments because there's some good advice about how to stop it looking yuck :)



Tarabay said:


> and another question, on the instructions for the thermometer it says ther is only 3 ways of gettin a temp, 1-mouth,2-underarm and 3-bum??????????? :help:

Are you sure that's a BBT therm and not a normal fever therm? As long as it measures to 2 decimal places it shouldn't matter :)

Fili - Glad your drip went well. Do you need to get this again or is that it for now?

Emum - I'm disgusted that they won't investigate the assault on your DH. They could've killed him ffs! I agree with whoever said that you should contact your MP. I can understand why your DH has hired the bodyguard - you and the kids are his most treasured possessions, and he'd never forgive himself if something happened why he was away. 

AFM - BFN this morning but its still very early days. My temp is still high (highest ever for 7DPO) still lots of cramping and boobs are very sore too, so if nothing else I think I've had a stronger ov this time. 

I'm going to my cake decorating class tomorrow so I'll be quiet again - unless there's any lines on my test in the morning of course lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ickle - glad you had such a nice day with your mum. I was wondering where you where. Oooh the cake decorating class sounds interesting. Are you making and decorating your own Christmas cake? I make my own mincemeat for mince pies. Lots of work but so good I could eat it straight out of the jar!!


----------



## saffytaffy

Hi Ladies, I am just dropping in to say hi and give you a success story. I had an early mc at 5w 1d and got pregnant less than two weeks later. I am now 5w 2d with awesome beta results....hoping this will be our take home baby! Good luck and keep trying!!


----------



## ickle pand

It is our Christmas cakes but they're supplying them for us, so it's easier for them to know how much ingredients we'll need. I'll post pics tomorrow. 

DH made Jamie Oliver's mince pies last year. They were mincemeat with cranberries added made into pinwheel with puff pastry sitting in a filo pastry nest with almonds and icing sugar on the top. Going to get him to make some tomorrow now lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome Saffy, thanks for passing on your good news, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
Morning all, does anybody have plans for the weekend? We have in laws staying which is always a bit stressful for me! 
Ickle, have you tested yet? I dreamed last night I had a bfp and it was so vivid. When I woke up I believed for a while that I was pregnant. Did an hpt but it was snow white, not even a ghost of a line. Starting to think that this is an AF cycle rather than a bfp.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls. Ickle I love decorating and making cakes!!! I'd love to join a decorating class. My mum's a shopping machine too! :haha: I'm not! All online for me! I only have to have another drip in 4 weeks time. 

Welcome Saffy and congratulations!!!

Mrs migg - will you do another opk today? my hpt at 8dpo was snow white too. Great dream!!!:happydance: x x x 

No nightmares for me :happydance: - I always have nightmares around 11/12dpo if i'm pregnant and i know that if i have one, it's my body telling me i will miscarry.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You keep that positivity ! You have so much going in your favour this time. Opk- do you think I should? What time? And Ickle those cakes sound fab. 
My mum is a total shopping machine too, I have never seen anything like her in action. We have spent many happy hours trawling Meadowhall together, in my pre poverty days!


----------



## filipenko32

Try later this evening with very undiluted wee, so you may need to hold off drinking for a few hours if you can. Then do 2 just in case one is not reliable. 

Jamie Oliver's mince pies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My hunger is off the scale. The steroids make you hungry anyway never mind anything else. Do you have a link to that recipe ickle? This morning i have eaten: TWO bacon and melted cheese sandwiches, 5 pickled onions, 10 olives, 1 packet of salt and vinegar crisps, 1 banana and I am still revenously hungry!! I could sooooooooo eat a mince pie or 10. Going running later to try to make sure my circulation is flowing and then going swimming so hopefully it will burn off some of this. But my god, never felt hunger like this before.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> You keep that positivity ! You have so much going in your favour this time. Opk- do you think I should? What time? And Ickle those cakes sound fab.
> My mum is a total shopping machine too, I have never seen anything like her in action. We have spent many happy hours trawling Meadowhall together, in my pre poverty days!

You know what mrs migg I WAS earning a lot of money, hubby's business was going great and we had oodles of spare cash and it didn't make me happy *at all*. At the mo hubby's business isn't doing so well anymore, i'm not earning, money's dwindling fast, we have medical bills, no holidays will be planned for a long time, no new clothes etc etc and if this baby works out i will be happier than i've ever been in my entire life penniless or otherwise!! The babies will last forever won't they and things always work out in the end as long as you stick together :hugs::hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning ladies.
Welcome stuffy an congrats to you. Hope you have a H&H 9 months :)

Omg that's so strange a too had a dream last night that I got a BFP it was as clear as day and i also woke up and thought it was true too!!! Very strange!! Did a hpt today with gnu and 'think' I can see a little something but not sure if it's in my head or not?! Asked OH and he said he could see a little shadow? Also did an opk on sum and as clear as day there is a second line - what does this mean??
Fili this will be your take gown baby for sure and you will be the happiest you have ever been for it :) 
Xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Good morning Ladies!

Saffy sorry for your loss, and big congratulations on the new life! :flower:

I have a busy day ahead, my saturdays are often frantic-I do everything I need to so I can be super lazy on a sunday.

AF has gone! Just gone! Now its all about POAS :haha: The almost 7 day AF has done mine and OH's heads in, we are looking forward to some serious cuddling! :happydance::sex:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Lozdi, morning Louby! Louby your typos made me giggle, sorry!
Fil, I totally agree. A few years ago I was with my ex husband. I had a much better paid job than I do now, he had a well paid job, but after a year of marriage he decided he never wanted children. It was all I ever wanted. That man made me so miserable. This year, my OH has been out of work and I have lost 2 babies but because of my daughter I am happier than I have ever been. You will be too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil, do you remember me telling you about my witch friend? It is the full moon and Lunar eclipse tonight and I have asked her if she will do a protection spell for you as she is out and about doing her stuff tonight. She said can we both concentrate and focus our aim at 9pm and light a candle to help. 
Every little helps!xx


----------



## Lozdi

Lunar eclipse?????? SWEET!!!!! I will be out there in a circle of crystals soaking up those luny vibes! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## loubyloumum

Haha terrible typos - using my iPhone and it changes words willy nilly haha xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Its damn rude of a phone to presume it knows better about what you are trying to type >.< I wont touch an iphone, and that is one of the main reasons!

All my typos are created by myself! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks mrs migg :cry: i'm so touched! Thank-you x x x 9pm and i'll light my wedding candle. Should I just think about protecting my baby and wishing for your safe bfp too or is there something else I should do?


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you can get back to bd-ing Loz!! My af lasted about 7 days this time but the last 2 were spotting. 

My abdomen feels really 'tight' never experienced that before!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah that's pretty much it Fil, just focus on what we are asking for really. She is going to take the request to her coven meeting on Monday night too. I shall be thinking positive thoughts for us all to try to get us all a bit of good energy. It's a good night for it.


----------



## filipenko32

Yep I will wish for safe bfps for all and baby protection at 9pm tonight!


----------



## Lozdi

I think I'll be sitting outside with a crystal ball or several. (I have several and can never decide on a fave) I love the moon!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all.

Saffy- congratulations and H&H 9 months.

Hope you have all had a nice day. Busy tidying the house, Christmas shopping and putting up the decorations. Anything to take my mind of the imminent arrival of AF. Temp continuing to drop and -ve hpt and opk.

Louby - fingers crossed at things are going positive for you.

Hi fili - loving the increased appetite and willpower for exercise!!

Loz - hope you had your busy day. I do the same so I can have a quieter Sunday

Mrsmig - how are you today?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi pink. Negatives here all round too. Did have a slight bit of pink in my pants today. Trying not to think that it might be implantation and also trying to prepare myself for the arrival of the witch. I wish pregnancy symptoms and pmt weren't so bloody similar.


----------



## Lozdi

AF is still gone here, and I have cm already...not EWCM of course, but it is a little stretchy. I'm hoping it bodes well for the fertile window if I'm producing noticeable cm one day after AF! The closer O gets, the more nervous I get lol trying to form a BD plan but I'm stumped might just let OH take the lead and see if the days he is keen to bd coincide with actual O time. Of course if it didn;t coincide with O time, I might give him a gentle or not so gentle nudge! He has already put in a request for my silky red nightie when the coast is clear again. I have told him AF is officially gone but due to unpredictability after MC, I'd rather give it a couple extra days. I let him think this is incase I bleed again, but its more so I can observe my cm without thinking it might be swimmers. :haha: Not sure if I can hold off for a couple more days though, I am getting cranky through lack of deed doing. The deed must be done!


----------



## Lozdi

Lol, that looks daft, me saying 'AF is still gone' but truth be told I wasn;t sure if it would start back up again! Nothing at all so far today so really unlikely for it to start up again. I want to see a + OPK asap!!


----------



## Lozdi

Ooh Fili, I just noticed your due date- same day as my mum's birthday! :happydance:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies. Oh had a long talk after him saying he was too tired to dtd. For some reason this cycle he thinks i am becoming obsessed think its just because he is home to see it. He wants me to try and relax a bit. He also hates ( this cycle) the mitary precision in Dtd we were doing smep. He also mentioned b&b saying I should try and stay off here as everytime i log on i am reminded of what hapoened he just Doesnot get it. I told him I do not know what i.would have done withoutthe help and support on here but he still Doesnot get it.well rant over. May take his advice in not temping etc if there is a next cycle. Think I'm just going to have to go back to being more sneaky about theeholetemping opking and general poas addiction thing. We made up the next day and dtd twice. Feel like I am ovulating today on the full moon should be a good one.


----------



## filipenko32

Hope that's going to be a lucky omen Loz! :happydance: 

Debzie, my Dh was the same with B&B and I had to repeatedly explain how much it helps me. At first he thought i was obsessed etc (well I am!) but now he has come round a bit. It might just take time. The poor souls don't like feeling used :awww: but you know debzie i got really angry in the end as i thought i had enough to deal with so after the 2nd miscarriage i told him i didn't care anymore and wasn't bothered about having a :baby: and it's too much of an uphill struggle if he was going to be awkward rant rant rant. Then i pretended i didnt care and 'threw out' my ttc stuff very obviously in the bin. Then amazingly he did a complete turnaround and understands now but then again with the repeated mc's he has had a crash course in ttc and even then he has failed in my book as my hubby thinks that my monthly egg lasts for 9 months so we can bd whenever!!! So the thing that worked best with him overall was 'the carrot and the stick' IYKWIM x x .


----------



## Lozdi

Debz, my OH has that EXACT opinion about this forum. They seem to think that we are here crying to each other 24/7 and dwelling on our losses- but thats just not true we are banding together, and supporting each other because thats what women do. If our menfolk were to read this objectively (I;m not suggesting they should, given how detailed we get talking about them) what they would see is a collection of Ladies sharing experiences and advice and a lot of love and support. If he is so down on this forum, just tell him you aren;t dwelling, you are helping other ladies who have gone through the same thing since you have good advice and support to give, why wouldn;t you? 

I agree with you that maybe you should stealth-track things more, I think it freaks men out to think that we POAS alot and temp seriously and such, its far more pleasant for them to think of baby making as something that requires absolutely no help except a random bunk up every now and then. Mine knows I temp, its kind of hard to hide it when he is usually awake before me, but it will be a cold day in hell when I duscuss my OPK's with him! I might go as far as to say I can predict approaching eggy if he asks but thats about it.

Good job you guys made up...I expect maybe he gave it some thought and realised that being negative about your forum activities is just not a good idea!

The fact is, everything can remind you of what was lost. I had to speak to a tax credits person yesterday, and I got upset on the phone, remembering that the last time I rang them, was to tell them about the new pregnancy. Found a dress I havent seen in a few weeks...not since I was pregnant. Found a rum flavoured truffle amongst some stuff today, got upset, it was what I craved. This forum reminds me that I am not alone, its priceless. As long as we have support, those everyday things that will always remind us, are just that little bit easier to deal with. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh there is a thing I really do try to hide from OH- the little outbursts of tears. I know theres nothing wrong with crying, but he has seen me do it so much that I try now to control it. His parents are ill, and he is perma-stressed. Last thing he needs is me not in control of my faculties!


----------



## debzie

Thanks so much for you kind words and support ladies. If there is a next cycle then it will mark a full year of charting so I might have that one off. I tried to explain to him that I can look anywhere and be reminded like you said. He thinks I should put it all behind me as if. Well rant over, he is at the pub so I hope he comes home in a good mood so I can jump on him again. lol.


----------



## Lozdi

Oh dear he doesnt get it does he, tell him you can 'move on', but you don't want to 'put it behind you' like he suggests, because its just not possible, but it is possible to move on and still cherish your memories. Tell him to quit being a stubborn bloke and to just love you, and in turn, you will refrain from going into too much TTC detail with him. I think that sounds like a decent compromise, especially as you have us lot for the TTC details.

For the record, I have never known a man come home from the pub unhappy. Unstable on their feet yes, but unhappy? not often!

I actually think that one cycle off for a break is a great reward for completing a full year of it, I expect it depends on how you find your routine when tracking. If you enjoy it you might miss it, but if its a pain then a break will be lovely. No temping etc, drink wine when you feel like it, make love for the sake of it, and you might find you get a BFP after your break!


----------



## debzie

Lozdi said:


> Oh dear he doesnt get it does he, tell him you can 'move on', but you don't want to 'put it behind you' like he suggests, because its just not possible, but it is possible to move on and still cherish your memories. Tell him to quit being a stubborn bloke and to just love you, and in turn, you will refrain from going into too much TTC detail with him. I think that sounds like a decent compromise, especially as you have us lot for the TTC details.
> 
> For the record, I have never known a man come home from the pub unhappy. Unstable on their feet yes, but unhappy? not often!
> 
> I actually think that one cycle off for a break is a great reward for completing a full year of it, I expect it depends on how you find your routine when tracking. If you enjoy it you might miss it, but if its a pain then a break will be lovely. No temping etc, drink wine when you feel like it, make love for the sake of it, and you might find you get a BFP after your break!

Thanks again hun. Last cycle and the one before he was all up for it I could discuss anything with him then bam this cycle is different. I think secretly he is as frustrated as I am but would not dare show it. He wont be too unstable on his feet as I am at work tomorrow morning and so he has to look after dd. I think I do need a break from temping may still opk as I am a poas addict. x


----------



## sarah_anne

Question for all you lovely ladies!

Started miscarrying on November 29th. Bleeding stopped on December 4th. It's been 11 days since I started miscarrying. The past few days I have had a SUPER high libido. Temps are all over the place and CM has been watery, but not quite egg white yet. Today I had AF like cramps, but it was mostly on the left side with slight twinges on the right. What's going on???? Should I expect to ovulate this month at all?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You may do Sarah. I remember when I first joined this forum just after my last mc myself and a couple of others saying our libido was through the roof, so I'd say what you are feeling is normal, totally normal. 
Fil - the spell is done. 
Debzie - so sorry you feel like this today. I agree that a month off might do you good.


----------



## filipenko32

I nearly burnt the house down with the candle!!!! All is ok now though!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrs migg, I hope the spell works for us all!

Sarah, oh yes there's every chance you will ovulate, hope you've started opk testing!! Those signs sound really good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Nack all on any of my tests today. I wish I could just wait until my period is about 3 days late, like "normal" people. Then just casually while walking through tesco, like my friend said to her hubby while walking past the pregnancy tests "oh, I think we might need one of these" and then it's all tickety boo. 
You ladies are the nicest bunch of girls I could have hoped to meet under these circumstances and it breaks my heart that we all have to put ourselves through this heartache every day.


----------



## Tarabay

Hi everybody!!!

Hows is everyone 2day/nite??

oh the spell sounds interesting! hope it works out just right!

Debzie - i have just put everything down to that men dont understand anything about us women! we think completly diff from each other, the problem arises cuz women no this but men dont understand that we think and feel diff from them and so then in turn the dont understand what our feelings are!

Not much to report here! only did 1 OPK 2day and it is still very light! what happens if it gets darker after hours, is that the final result or should i be readin it before 30mins? didnt temp this morning as had a very lazy lay in with the hubby! :winkwink: maybe give it a go 2moro! very sore tooth 2nite so gna lay up on sofa and catchup on xfactor! cant even drink a cupa tea as it pains the ache! maybe some painkillers would be good! xmas shopping 2moro,excited as dont have much done at all, i also got paid yday so at long last i have some money to do some shoppin with!

Hope everybody well!!


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya Ladies. 

I had a lovely time at my class today. It was freezing though - no heating! And I hurt my foot yesterday shopping so I was hobbling about the classroom. I got it checked out and it's just tendonitis. 

Anyway, here's the pics of my cake https://photobucket.com/christmascake2011

I got another BFN this morning. Still got sore boobs and nipples though. Oh and stalk chart, especially the chart comparison at the top. My last 3 temps are the highest, relative to the coverline, they've ever been :)


----------



## Tarabay

wow ickle, that looks amazing!! i wouldnt want to cut in to it it look that perfect!! Good job girl!! u should be super proud of that! :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Looking good ickle and that's not just the cake either!! Keeping my fingers and everything crossed for you!!! You're very talented at decorating!


----------



## filipenko32

Tara, the opk's do get very slightly darker after a while but ive found that they're still reliable enough to read as they don't get that much darker. Best to read it within 20 minutes though - the instructions say 10 but 20 is better. It doesn't sound like you're near ov yet but keep going as all that could change and it can change quickly too. Temping goddess Ickle might have something to say about the slack temping this morning though Tara :trouble: :haha: x x 

mrs migg yeah it is sad but we will be even happier as we've had to fight for it! x x


----------



## filipenko32

Louby any news on the test front yet?


----------



## hopeithappens

thanks ladies, just read through quite a few pages on here and it really does seem like a gr8 place to be you are all really supportive of each other, spoke to doc on thurs and told me to count my 1st day of bleeding from miscarriage as cd1 bleeding had completly gone by cd5 im now on cd6 dtd lastnight and hoping to every other day wether it will happen or not who knows because normally its left til bed time and the other half decides hes too tired then i end up in a huff on the settee downstairs lol so now i think im gona take to pouncing on him as soon as ds is in bed lol, doc said theres just been a study done which shows the sooner couples try after an early mc the better, so heres hoping, trying so hard not to get my hopes up but night out planned for 16th my little mans 3rd birthday on 18th xmas a week later, then new year and my birthday less than a week after so im hoping im not going to be thinking bout it 2much, if my cycle does go back to where it was af is due on my birthday which can think of nothing worse than af arriving on my birthday, can only dream of a birthday BFP! lol x


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls! I am an early bird this morning! 

Hi Hope, welcome and good luck this cycle!:hugs: 

Ickle - will you start eating that cake or save it till xmas? I hope your temps are still high today and you get a :bfp: soon. How is your foot this morning? 

mrsMigg, might be time for a hpt today but you will have to hold your wee! Hoping and praying for a :bfp: for you. 

afm: I am a happy girl this morning as I have not had any nightmares or dreams for the 1st time ever (at this time) in all my pregnancies. :happydance: The dreams are usually bad and warn me i will miscarry. Also I have no cramping for the 1st time ever so i'm hoping this is a good sign! :happydance: I have always usually started cramping at 10dpo but nope, nothing this time and i'm 13dpo now - def would be crampng by now. The steroids take away morning sickness so only a tiny bit of retching now and again. 

Fingers crossed last night's spell worked for us all :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm going to save it for Christmas day. I'm too proud of it to cut into it yet lol! 

Foot seems better today but I've only been to the toilet and back to bed so far. Just had to run and hide all my tests and pee bowls etc because we've got a Sky engineer in to realign our dish. 

Another BFN this morning. Boobs are still sore and had a touch of nausea too. Temps are still looking good. Tiny wee dip this morning but that seems to be normal for me. I should get a rise tomorrow and then either it'll dip down for AF or it'll stay high.


----------



## filipenko32

oooooooooooh i'm getting excited for you ickle!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks fili :) I just want to see a line now, but trying to keep busy and distract myself.


----------



## filipenko32

Did anyone not get af cramps during the very early days of pregnancy and everything be ok? I was going to type 'and everything be opk' then!! Oh dear. I think it's good that i'm not getting any cramps like i used to do...


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning ladies! Ickle that cake is fantastic what a talent you have :) I'm braving the wind and rain today to finish my last few bits of Xmas shopping, then home to a lovely roast cooked by the OH - I think it's a good compromise :haha:
So I took another HPT this morning and I think it negative can't see a definate line on there. Keep thinking I can see something but it's prob all in my head. Also did an opk and again a second line appears almost instantly, have no idea what this means though? Had a bit of a temp drop this morning too so I'm guessing I'm out at 12dpo with no obvious second line and abit of a temp dip - nevermind I wasn't expecting it anyway so don't feel too disappointed.
Any new BFP this morning?
Hope you all have a lovely Sunday xx


----------



## filipenko32

Louby the opk sounds a bit suspicious to me. Tell me what brands / makes / strengths you're using for the preg test and the opk


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning Ladies

Hope - Glad AF has finished, I know what you mean about the OH being too tired, we dtd very late at night and that is my biggest worry but atm OH is being great about it all.

Fili - such great signs!!! :baby: When will you get a scan? I still want to see pics of the tests, how bad is that!! 

Ickle - I would love to see tyour cake but my internet won't let me. Thankgod the change over to BT happens monday so hopefully I'll be bale to see everything with guessing which sites will/won't load.

Sarah - those signs you are talking about sounds promising for OV. Are you using opk's

Mrsmig - any tests today?

Louby - Can't help you with the opks, I was getting nothing on either yesterday and have decided not to test today.

I was awol yesterday as I was sooo down and upset that it felt AF was due. Despite me trying not to get optimistic or hopeful the fact AF seemed imminent really got to me and I had a little cry last night. :cry: It might have been due to the fact OH was out with his football crowd for a mini Christmas do so I was alone dwelling. I used to be really good being on my own (sometimes couldn't kick OH out quick enough for night outs) but since mc I find it so much more difficult. Anyway not sure what is happening as got temp rise this morning but I am not testing ( I got obvious BFN yesterday on hpt and opk), in fact I wasn't even going to temp but I naturally woke up at temp time so did it. Sorry for my miserable post.


----------



## loubyloumum

I am using the brand one step off amazon. The opk tests 20mIU and the hpt test 10mIU so I'm guessing if I were prego I would show on the Hpt by now? Lookin at the opk now the test line is not as dark as the control line so I may possibly have a small level of hormone all the time??? Is that possible? Or do I now sound incredibly stupid :haha:


----------



## loubyloumum

Awww pink, I'm sorry you are feeling down lovely. Sending you big hugs :hugs: And hope you feel a little better today xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pink, we're here for you. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I know what you mean about being on your own. I think I spent a month crying last month and this was especially when DH went out at night as you know I don't socialise at all anymore since the miscarriages because I can't cope - pretty sad ey? Just wanted you to know that I am just like that I know as we all do that's it's especially harder at this time in your cycle when we really want ALL the signs to be there. I'm not sure your temp should still be high if your af is due. Last month mine had dropped massively by 10dpo from 36.80's to 36.20's! Also you're emotional........ Hmmmm pinkyponk, don't think you're out just yet! x x x


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh and Fili I didn't get any cramping at all with my son and had a perfect outcome so it sounds good to me lovely :)


----------



## filipenko32

Louby, my opk's showed before my hpt's and the hpt line was incredibly faint at 10dpo. On a scale of 1-10 if 10 is as dark as the control line, how dark is the opk?


----------



## filipenko32

loubyloumum said:


> Oh and Fili I didn't get any cramping at all with my son and had a perfect outcome so it sounds good to me lovely :)

Ohhh great! Thanks Louby! :happydance:


----------



## loubyloumum

I would say about 6/7 it's very much there - no squinting needed to see it ha. But it's not as dark as the control line. My temp has dropped a little today too so if it goes down again tomorrow then I'm prob out for sure and will be sat waiting for arrival of the witch x


----------



## filipenko32

Don't think you're out yet Louby, that's a very good sign. The opk could be picking up the hcg. My first real clue was a CB fertility monitor stick which showed a double line (it was picking up the hcg on its lh radar). Have you got any of those? I stalked your chart and your temp only dropped by less than a tenth and that's not significant. Mine dropped by 6 tenths last month when I got my af. Don't want to give you false hope but I really think you should try another 10miu hpt with undiluted wee, leave for 20 minutes then look at it really carefully squinting and tilting in the daylight. You only need a very very faint line for it to be positive. Let me know!! x x :dust:


----------



## loubyloumum

No I haven't got any if those just got the one step. I might do another one late tonight with undiluted urine and see what happens. So my temps aren't looking too bad then - ive just realised I'm shockingly rubbish at all this I apologise :haha: I will keep you posted - thanks Fili :)
Right off to Chester for some Xmas treats. Will post tonight with an update xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Ladies. Has anyone tried acupuncture? I was thinking of giving that a go.

Also just wanted you ladies advice. Normally we go skiing mid January for a week and obviously was hoping I wouldn't be able to go. Now if AF turns up today/tomorrow I reckon my fertile time will be over Christmas, so if I got my BFP over Christmas I would be 6 weeks by the time we went skiing. We normally book in December (we go with my Dad and stepmum). Actually now I am typing this I am not sure what advice I am asking for. Do we not try in December at all, do we try and risk me being pg when skiinG?

Louby - I agree with fili your chart still looks really good. My temps have been dropping since 6dpo and yours is only one small drop. My opks were so white, not even a hint of a second line so hang in there!!


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - sorry you're feeling down. I was a bit clingier to DH for a while after the mc too. I just had to tell him when I needed him to stay in but he couldn't do it everytime. 

As for the skiing trip, book it. Don't put your life on hold for TTC. If you are pregnant then I'm sure you can shop or find something less dangerous to do. Or maybe your travel insurance will cover it. 

Louby - implantation might not happen until 12 DPO and then it takes at least 2 days for HCG levels to be detectable in urine. You're not out yet! Lots of women have low levels of LH all month long. It's totally normal. I have it too.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks ickle - your chart is looking good. Can I ask what the 5 means on your stats box for todays date?


----------



## ickle pand

That's the countdown to testing. Stupid FF lol


----------



## filipenko32

Pink i think you should go, the relaxation will be good for you and as Ickle says you can always do less strenuous things like sip hot chocolate and shop! Be sure to take all ttc stuff with you though!


----------



## ickle pand

Oh dear. Just thought I had a tiny spot of blood in my CM until I realised it was a bit of fluff from my fleecy red jammies!


----------



## filipenko32

Ha ha ickle, ive done that before!!


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies! :hugs:

Tara take it from one who knows that a sore tooth can turn into a tooth that hurts so much it makes childbirth feellike a scuffed knee- Go to the dentist asap! What if it decides to go nuclear on christmas day when there is no help to be had exept an emegency room full of christmas cheer related injuries!

Sarah, I'll tell you this- the month my youngest was conceived we were just in a casual relationship, and didn;t see each other more than a couple times a week. He was conceived from just one encounter, and my libido was through the roof like nothing else. Its a definite O sign! But after a mc it might also be a sign of your body trying to O and not quite making it. Either way I'd say take advantage of the horniness and have some fun!

Ickle that cake is amazing! :thumbup:

Don't just tell Tara off about temps tell me off too...I fell asleep on the sofa last night, and proved unwakable to OH, crawled to bed at about 6 am, thinking gah thats my temps buggered. Woke again at mid day, temped then! 

Hi Hope, a birthday BFP is nice- I had one. I would like a christmas BFP this time! Or any time....Think of it this way- if AF arrives on your birthday, you know you can get tipsy, and if its a BFP, you wont need or want to get tipsy, you'l be drunk on happiness!

Fili, the signs are darn good!! The steroids taking the sickness is a nice cheeky bonus indeed, when is your first scan? I had cramps in early pg with the MMC, no cramps at all with youngest, and with the first, lots because I was small and slim and had tight abdominal muscles so the early weeks of that pregnancy hurt a fair bit! You are going to analyse everything you feel, its only normal after losses. You might get some crampy twinges as your uterus stretches more and things start to move to make room for it.

Louby maybe just for some comparison you can go look at the chart gallery on FF and look for cycles that are like yours and see how they ended up.

:hugs:Bless you Pink your not feeling too good are you. I suggest a group forum hug! I know what you mean about OH's and not wanting them out ad about after what happened. I wouldn;t let mine leave my side, but I gave in after a couple weeks, he has to work and he is a sound guy, does gigs so its always late work. Its ok and normal to feel sad, don;t apologise for yourself we all understand. :flower: I till won't go out with him to any pubs or friends houses- can;t imagine cheering any one up when they ask what I have been up to and I say getting over a loss and watching my finances crumble! :haha: I'm just not for socialising yet and thats that!

As for me, I am back to three POAS a day, and being extra nice to OH because I want alot of BD! I'm still fighting off that half cold. Its lasting ages but is still mild, with a cough starting to creep in. My first hot drink of the day was a lemsip (YUK) but I must get these things over with befor I O, after O, nothing at all dubious, or alcoholic, or too fatty is getting into my system.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks loz! :happydance: no scan until after christmas! Hope your cold gets better loz :hugs: and a group forum :hugs: for pink


----------



## Lozdi

Ooooh! After christmas is not very far away! I suppose theres no point having a scan before 6 weeks anyway, can cause way more stress than good.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah and I just want to enjoy xmas in blissful ignorance as there's nothing I could do now anyway. x x


----------



## Lozdi

This pregnancy is already different from the rest Fili, you can be blissfully pregnant at christmas, not blissfully ignorant. You are bound to worry, but you can enjoy it too!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks loz, i'll try and I am feeling hopeful! I hope you get all your own way this month :sex: and you get your bfp soon too. i'm sure you will, we do have that 3 month window for being more fertile don't we. All the docs have told me that, not sure why though :wacko:


----------



## Lozdi

I have seen that info too, been trying to figure out what exactly makes us more fertile after a loss. I'm actually stumped as to how it can make us more fertile. Do they mean we might release more than one eggy? Or that maybe the bloodflow to the general area is increased after a loss, maybe a birth/MC is like a reset button for the cycle? Meaning Ladies with a cycle gone a bit wonky might have improvement after? I don;t know what happens to egg production during pregnancy, maybe after a MC there are more follicles reaching mature therefore greater chance of a good egg being released less chance of it being poorly? Bafflement! Maybe its increased nutrition from vits and things after a woman has a loss its usual for them to go on a health kick. I must find out the reason for so many doctors saying we are more fertile after a loss. Maybe they just say it because it makes us feel better- and less likely to stress and therefore more likely to conceive? I need to research this!! :comp:


----------



## Jewel33

Hello ladies i had a MMC 10/5/11 and just now got AF and that is because after 2 mths not getting this my ob/gyn gave me provera to jump start. It took 4 days after my last pill to start but i'm glad AF is finally here and i can start TTC. There is one question lingering around in my head and it's will i ovulate this mth even though i took a pill to start AF? I guess i'l have to keep my fx'd. 

Sorry for everyone's loss prayers and baby dust to you all ;)



MMC 10/5/11


----------



## Lozdi

Just found this quote on a forum.

'A woman is arguably more fertile in the months immediately following a miscarriage because of the elevated levels of progesterone in her system. Progesterone is a hormone that supports pregnancy and proper implantation of a fetus in a woman's uterus. When a woman becomes pregnant, the progesterone level in her blood rises. After she miscarries, it takes awhile for the level of progesterone in her system to return to normal. Therefore, it has been argued that due to the elevated levels of progesterone in a woman's system following a miscarriage, a woman experiences increased fertility in the first few months after a miscarriage.

Some doctors have acknowledged that a woman experiences a brief period increased fertility due to an elevated progesterone level following a miscarriage. Experts report that a woman's fertility level should return to normal within four to six weeks after the miscarriage, when ovulation occurs and a woman's menstrual cycle returns to normal.'


Its a start! The research continues. The above only explains increased fertility in the first month after the loss...now to find an explanation for the 3 months that has been mentioned by alot of docs. :comp:


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Jewel :hugs: So sorry for your loss, mine was a MMC (7 weeks no HB discovered at 12 week scan) too. You are in the right place here, there is so much support. :flower:

I only just spotted your message because I was busy typing a rant at the time (I'm a google addict) then I went off googling again.

As for your ovulation after an induced AF, I can;t say for sure. I expect it will depend on what caused your AF to need to be induced. I expect that the pills inducing it are like a cycle jump starter, so if I were you I would expect O to occur normally. Do you use OPK's? We are all addicted to them here!


----------



## auntylolo

Afternoon :) 
Well, my bbt thermometer came the other day so I've got a few temps on my chart. I hadn't realised quite loud they beep, and especially when the house is silent! I hadn't wanted to tell hubby what I was doing invade it was too much pressure for him, but figured he'd wonder what the beeping was sooner or later. So, I told him and he said he doesn't want me to do it:nope: He reckons I'm getting to technical about it and since we got pregnant first time last time, there's no reason why everything "isn't still working right". I was a bit upset about it, but I promised I wouldn't temp, but I'm still peeing on all my sticks :haha: I've actually realised he's right, I'm just on my first cycle since mc and I feel like I was becoming a tad obsessed already.
I'm going to try and relax, forget I've got that thermometer and just enjoy peeing on sticks:happydance:
How was everyones weekend? I'm looking forward to watching Elf at 5.45:happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls, 

Here are my 25miu tests at 13dpo, I thought you might like to look at them. I am sorry they are such awful quality, I used my hubby's phone. He has a good phone but still they've not come out too well. But here they are anyway!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0005[1].jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0009[1].jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Afternoon all. Jewel, welcome and sorry for your loss. 
Loz, hope the cold clears up soon. 
Antelope, sorry to hear your OH isn't liking the thought of you temping. My oh thinks I am being silly as well as it never usually takes us long to conceive, but I explained to him that feeling like I am doing something positive to ttc it is helping me through the grief of the loss, and he gets that. 
Pink, so sorry you are having a crappy day. I think it's such a bloody stressful time from ovulation, constantly looking out for the signs, desperately trying to dtd at the right time, hoping your OH doesn't spit the dummy, then the sodding 2ww and then feeling so dejected when AF turns up and it's all been for nothing. It's a wonder we are as sane as we are. 
Same goes for you Louby, it's still looking good for you but I know how hard it is to keep positive. 
Ickle, that cake is amazing. I am in total awe of people who can do stuff like that. I struggle making jam tarts. Have you tested today? I'm keeping crossed for your bfp. 
Fil, hope you are ok today. Sure the cramping situation is fine but its so hard not to worry about these things. 
Emum, hope you are ok, not seen much of you these last couple of days. 
Debzie, hope you are feeling better. 
Faye, Mrs MM, Tara,hope all is well with you. 
Hi to anyone I forgot.
AFM - feeling a bit like Pink and Louby. I'm not testing today, feel certain AF is imminent. If she doesn't arrive tomorrow or Tuesday I will be very suprised. My temps look good but as I have been twinkling of late it's skewed. And I was late this morning so I'm not getting my hopes up. Been working today so it's been a bit of a distraction.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks mrs miggins. It was easy when we had a teacher. Looking forward to an excuse to make the next one :)

I did test, another BFN. Been having more AF type cramps this evening so my PMA is starting to faulter :(


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Lolo! I have a suggestion, could you tell him that you have to temp because you intend to practice natural family planning after you get pregnant and have a baby, and that its best if you get the practice in now so its easier to get into a routine after you have baby? It might work. You can just use OPK's, afterall they are the predictors of O, the temping just confirms. For some of us, TTC after a loss begins as a massive learning experience, all of a sudden there are all these signs and practices to grow an awareness of our fertility, and its truly interesting as well as elightening. If you want to temp do it, but explain to your man that its not a way to predict O, its a way to get a complete picture of the stages of your cycle. My BBt thermometer beeps so quietly that when I twinkle temp under the covers I cant even hear it if I put my head under the covers too. Mines from boots but I'm told they dont do it anymore. I got it on ebay, its the boots fertility diary and thermometer and there was more than one there, you should check it out. Its a really tiny beep. It also comes ina smart black case that you can discreetly place next to your side of the bed. Put it this way- my OH only knew I was temping after a few days when I pointed it out to ask if the bleep was bothering him. He doesn;t even notice it when I do my oral temp just before the twinkle, when the beep is out in the open. I just checked your last few posts to see how your last AF was, just because I couldn;t remember and I'm super nosey...and see we have something rather precise in common! I'm also called Laura and I'm 28 too :hugs: snap!

As for me...Guess what!!?? I felt my cervix!! WOOT! I couldn;t find the damn thing but was reading a site and looking at pics of a cervix and decided to go have another feel...and felt it!!!! I can;t tell yet what position its classed as being in, but its good I have now found it. I did a small experiment: TMI alert. After I felt it, I gave myself an er, *moment* then felt it again afterwards, and it felt slightly higher up. I think it was the start of a intense routine of rummaging in my twinkle til I learn my cervix's range of positions. :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

oh that's interesting about the progesterone loz, I never thought about the progesterone but that seems to make sense. Thanks for researching :comp: :flow: 

Aunty - that's such a typical typical reaction. If it's any consolation it's taken me probably 6 months for my DH to understand my ttc weapons!!Best stick to poas for now. Or... don't think temping goddess ickle will agree with this but... my hubby didn't like the beeping either so I just did it on the loo as soon as i got up, not as reliable but i thought better than nothing!! 

mrs migg if pregnancy didn't take you long before it will not do again x x x

loz, so funny you've discovered your cervix! :rofl:


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi - can you send me that link? I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle of you mean the progesterone thingy, it was the only reply on the forum that shed any light on it, and it didn;t provide the link to the original info >.< The forum thread is long gone as I multi tab and hot link and mega google then cull them en masse when I'm done reading. However, if you want a specific thing googling to the Nth degree I'm your gal just tell me the subject! Some of the things I have googled I have gotten to the point where I am on the 30th result page, or have ended up reading complex medical study results or obscure medical journal entries from years gone by, just call me the GoogleMaster :haha:

I laughed too Fili, discovering my cervix...as if I didn;t know I had one lol now all I want to do is play with it! It has inspired me to re think my personal smep plan!


----------



## ickle pand

No sorry I meant the one about the cervix Lozdi.


----------



## auntylolo

Lozdi said:


> As for me...Guess what!!?? I felt my cervix!! WOOT! I couldn;t find the damn thing but was reading a site and looking at pics of a cervix and decided to go have another feel...and felt it!!!! I can;t tell yet what position its classed as being in, but its good I have now found it. I did a small experiment: TMI alert. After I felt it, I gave myself an er, *moment* then felt it again afterwards, and it felt slightly higher up. I think it was the start of a intense routine of rummaging in my twinkle til I learn my cervix's range of positions. :haha:

I had to read that a couple of times to make sure I understood it right :xmas13:



filipenko32 said:


> Aunty - that's such a typical typical reaction. If it's any consolation it's taken me probably 6 months for my DH to understand my ttc weapons!!Best stick to poas for now. Or... don't think temping goddess ickle will agree with this but... my hubby didn't like the beeping either so I just did it on the loo as soon as i got up, not as reliable but i thought better than nothing!!
> 
> :rofl:

For the minute I'm happy to poas, but if we're still trying in a few months (we won't be:thumbup:) I'll bring it up again. To be fair to him, he's accepted the multitude of other ttc stuff ive bought :)

I'm still squeamish about trying find my cervix :sick:


----------



## Lozdi

Aha ok brilliant, that will be easier to find! Will post it soon as I find it again. Its great its this lady who has been photographing her own cervix, might want to angle your computer screen appropriately though if you are not completely alone!

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/pre-and-post-coitus/

Fascinating stuff!


----------



## Lozdi

Aha ok brilliant, that one is way easier to find. Its great its this lady who has been photographing her own cervix, might want to angle your computer screen appropriately though if you are not completely alone!

https://www.beautifulcervix.com/cervix-photo-galleries/photos-of-cervix/pre-and-post-coitus/

Fascinating stuff!


----------



## Lozdi

Ooops double post due to not quite wording the first one right! (one cant post something after she has found it AND post it in that post, makes no sense!)


----------



## auntylolo

Loz, that site is pretty amazing! Maybe I'll have a prod around and see what I find:blush:

Random question - does anyone elses oh take wellman conception? Have they mentioned it tasting funny? I told Kev he must be imagining the taste cos my prenatals don't taste of anything, but he assures me they really taste disgusting and leave a nasty aftertaste :shrug:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Another spanner in the works. My OH stepdaughter came for tea on Friday. Today she went to hospital and it turns out she has mumps. Obviously mumps is hideously infectious. Dd is only partly immunised as they don't have the second mmr until 3. So that's obviously a concern, also OH has never had it so it could be an absolute nightmare if he gets it, and really scupper our ttc chances.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks for the support this morning, really means a lot as I am not the best as asking for support.

Aunylo - it's a shame your oh is not keen on the temping. I don't think mine was that keen but as he thinks that is the only thing I do, he doesn't know about the rest of my arsenal, he has accepted it. I find it extremely useful for knowing when I have ov'd and if AF due however it brings its own stresses. I have been twinkle temping from the end of last cycle and like loz can't hear the beeps under the covers.

Loz - yay for finding your cervix. Estimating the height is a struggle but the firmness is a bit easier. Thanks for the link.

Fili - lovely fuzzy pictures and it's fantastic to see the lines. I don't think any other group of ladies gets so excited to see little pink lines on pee sticks!!

Mrsmig - hugs - I am feeling a bit better today but completely understand the feeling of sadness and disappointment. If AF is coming just bloody well get on with it. The witch is playing with our minds. However your temps are looking good even if you subtract 0.2 - 0.3 to oral temps it is looking fine.

Ickle - hugs - I know after my moan this morning I can't say much but keep hoping, your temps are still good. Can't wait till I can see your cake picture.


----------



## filipenko32

We're all here for you pink :hugs: 

Aunty my hubby takes wellman and he doesn't like doing it especially when i stand over him, check under and above his tongue, shake him then give him a pat on the head for being a good boy!! :awww: I think there's a whole load of psychological issues with men, their egos and ttc. They just don't accept that there may be things to be done to improve the situation. Imagine getting your hubby to go for a :spermy: test. I made mine go for 3 in total and OMG it was an uphil battle, but like my opks and hpts 3 is a minimum for a fair scientific comparison. My advice would to be as covert as possible until it's impossible.


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg, i think the mumps thing will be fine. I think that once you're vaccinated you're ok but i may be wrong.... will try to do some research for you now.


----------



## filipenko32

https://www.immunizationinfo.org/vaccines/measles

Who should receive the MMR vaccine? 

&#8226;All infants 12 months of age or older 
&#8226;Susceptible adults who do not have documented evidence of measles immunity, such as a blood test showing the presence of measles antibody, or proof of receiving 2 doses of measles vaccine.
Immunity against measles is particularly important for adults at high risk for measles exposure, including college students and health care workers. People born before 1957 who are not in one of these high-risk categories are generally considered immune to measles through environmental exposure. Women of child bearing age should have immunity to rubella confirmed. 

Frequently, it is believed that members of the following groups should not receive the vaccine. In fact, susceptible persons in these categories may receive the vaccine: 

&#8226;Women who are breast feeding 
&#8226;Individuals who have HIV infection but no symptoms of AIDS 
&#8226;Children whose mothers or other household members are pregnant, as immunizing these contacts poses no risk to the pregnant individual Administering the vaccine within 72 hours to people who have been exposed to measles may prevent them from developing the disease.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - don't know about the mumps but I am sure fili will google the info out for you. I haven't had it as a child but I haven't heard that it will affect you ttc.

mmm.. mumps in men may rarely cause some orchitis problems. I'll keep looking too.


----------



## Emum

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Having a bit of a day of it! DH left at 7.30 am this morning on his trip to India. The kids have been running me ragged today. DD got annoyed with DS2 in the car on the way home from church this morning and there was a full scale fight, with both crying loudly in the back seat, and DS1 in the front seat shouting loudly at DD to leave her brother alone. I nearly crashed with the stress, not helped by the fact DD was sitting behind me and flailing around madly hitting the back of my seat! Then when I got home I realised she had opened the fridge this morning and eaten uncooked the pizza I had bought for their tea tonight. Shopping gets delivered on Monday mornings, so although I was able to cobble together enough for them to eat this evening, I think I am going hungry tonight. To cap it all, I've just had an email from DD's head to say there was an accident at school on Friday when DD stood up suddenly while her teacher was bending over, and bashed the teacher very hard under the chin. The teacher will be off sick now for several week according to the email (I assume she might have broken her jaw ) and my babysitter has just phoned to let me down for Thursday when she was going to have the youngest two so I could take DS1 for his grading at karate. He's worried he will have to miss it now, and the opportunity only comes round once every 6 months. AND I've still got another whole week (and a day) of the 2ww to go.... 

But my bodyguard is due to arrive in an hour and a half, so that's not going to be embarrassing at all obviously!


----------



## filipenko32

ok emum, i wish i wasn't pregnant now!!!! :haha: that all sounds like a nightmare :hugs::hugs: and sorry funny in a black sense of humour way. Did you mean your DD ate a whole raw pizza?! :saywhat: Hmm if the teacher broke her jaw wouldn't your DD be more injured? These teachers ey? Don't they get enough holidays as it is, enough already with the guilt trip. How soon can you get the children into bed so you can chill out!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I hope your bodygaurd is hunky and takes your mind of everything! :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

oh emum, it sounds like a rubbish day but I must admit your story did make me smile a little. I could just see me, my sister and brother all doing the same when I was a child while my mum was trying to keep her cool and failing.

I don't understand the email from your school. Fair enough the head had to mention that your DD might have hurt herself but saying the teacher will be off is just wrong. It implies guilt/intent and could make you feel guilty when it was just an accident. I hate people that do that.

I hope you manage to get to the sons karate, is there a friend that could help you out for and hour or so?


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - for some reason I thought the body guard was a woman?


----------



## auntylolo

Oh emum, what a crappy day! 
Did your dd really eat a raw pizza?! Did you manage to rustle something up for tea then? 
I don't understand about the school incident, surely if the teacher was that hurt something would've been said straightaway on Friday when it happened? :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

auntylolo said:


> Loz, that site is pretty amazing! Maybe I'll have a prod around and see what I find:blush:
> 
> Random question - does anyone elses oh take wellman conception? Have they mentioned it tasting funny? I told Kev he must be imagining the taste cos my prenatals don't taste of anything, but he assures me they really taste disgusting and leave a nasty aftertaste :shrug:

My Kev has been moaning about the horrible taste but I thought he was just being a baby! He refused to take them when he was ill because he was sure they were making him worse lol! 

Emum - you're having such a rough time of it just now. I hope things start to go easier on you soon xx

AFM - I'm tired tonight. Had to hobble round tesco to get some food because the cupboards were bare lol! Got heaps of housework that's not been done but it'll just have to wait lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Emum what a day. It sounds like you could do with a nanny for a week not a bodyguard! I can't believe your daughter ate a raw pizza!! And I agree with pink, I think the letter from the school was unfair. I think you need a very large glass of wine.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks for the mumps info Fil and pink. I'm obviously concerned about Edie because I don't want her to be poorly. They have 2 mmr vaccines, one at 13 months and 1 at 3. So she is only 50% immune. And I'm worried OH gets it as he has never had it and doesn't think he has been immunised. I thought it could be dangerous for men and leave them infertile? Also worried about the risk if by chance I am pregnant. I'm probably worrying for nothing though. It's also that my stepson could well catch it off her and we have him twice a week.


----------



## Emum

Thanks everyone.

First things first, Mrs Miggins, as you have already had a pregnancy, you will have been tested for immunity, whether you knew it or not, and if you hadn't been immune would have been advised to get the MMR after your baby was born. So you don't need to worry about the possibility of being pregnant. For your DH I would suggest an urgent trip to his GP tomorrow. The incubation period for mumps is 2-3 weeks and I don't know whether an MMR now might protect him. I know it works for chicken pox though, so worth a try. And Edie hopefully will be fine as she's at least had the first MMR. Did she spend a lot of time with your SD on Friday or was she mostly in bed?

AFM. Yes bodyguard is a woman and isn't here yet so can't tell you more. Yes, DD really did eat an uncooked pizza, but the base was part baked so not as gross as it sounds. The headteacher is a good friend, and I am also Chair of Governors at the school, so I'm not surprised he told me. I don't think he would have told another parent if the same thing happened. From what I can gather, the teacher whacked her chin very hard against the top of DD's head so I can understand it would have done the teacher quite a lot of damage, and DD none at all.

Am foreswearing the wine for the next week just in case we have been lucky, though otherwise it would be good. Have succumbed though to the lure of a Dominos pizza and some diet coke, which was yum! Just thinking I should tidy up some toys now in case the bodyguard breaks her neck on nighttime patrol.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no emum, nothing is going your way at all at the moment. It all sounds very stressful, I hope you didn't mind me seeing the funny side, it just sounded like something out of a film! I hope things turn around sharpish for you soon. x x


----------



## Lozdi

OH ran me a surprise bath bless him so I was gone for a bit. I know what he is after later :sex:

Lolo I just take boots conception support, OH takes nothing- he eats super healthy so I'm not even going to try and supplement it. It might taste foul it depends what is in it. Tell him don't be silly, and make him eat a mint imperial after, that will sort the aftertaste. They contain actual peppermint oil, and is settling to the digestion. 

Mrs Miggins please get your DH to see a doctor, there may well be nothing to worry about but you cant just not worry based on possibly not having to worry, if you know what I mean. Peace of mind and a reassurance from a doctor is a good thing! Here is some mumps info a quick google revealed (had to google something I have been away from the computer for an hour and was in withdrawals) https://menshealth.about.com/od/diseases/a/mumps.htm

Oh Emum :hugs::flow: super huge group forum hug for you, what a day! That teacher is a wimp in my opinion, not to mention silly- all teachers should know that evasion reflexes are an absolute must when dealing with kids! I hope you and your bodyguard get on well, I'm trying to imagine having a bodyguard and I just cant picture it, except for OH of course. My kids raid my whole downstairs if they manage to get down here before one of us does. Fridge, cupboards, fruitbowl, youngest once snook downstairs at what must have been before 5 am and devoured a whole dozen fairy cakes I had made. Was really hard to be cross when he's looking up at you all covered in cake saying 'you make the best cakes mummy' I tell you, he really does know how to creep round me when I'm trying to be cross.

I had spotting after I poked my cervix abit. red-pink, not the brown like at the end of my recent AF. Normal for when cervix has been prodded? Or just hormone related? Your opinions would be helpful here, as I am a cervix prodding newbie.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Emum and Loz. I feel better now. 
Well, that's the X factor over with for another year. What in the name of Versace was Tulisa wearing?? Looking forward to the Strictly final next week. 
Sorry Loz, can't help you with the cervix fiddling. I have never been anywhere near my cervix. I am a wimp.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm a wimp when it comes to that aswell Mrs Miggins, so much so that they had to morphine me slightly just to be able to check my cervix at the hospital after the medical. They tried first without morphine and I freaked right out. However, I find that I am not such a wimp about that place when its my own finger! TMI alert: Heres what I did, I used my middle finger as its my longest, but still just under 3 inches long, and I could just about reach. It didn;t hurt but did feel a little tender when I pressed it. I did this lying down relaxed in the same position as if it was a smear test, and I made sure I relaxed first. Afterwards, I was super exited that I managed to reach it! Now starts the learning of its variations.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Nah, still don't think I'm going there. Super emotional tonight. Just cried seeing footage of Amy Winehouse with her mum.
Currently inhaling chocolate.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

....and the most horrendous plummeting temp. Best get stocked up on tampax. :-(
Morning all.


----------



## ickle pand

One temp doesn't mean AF Mrs Miggins, it could be implantation :) I've been emotional all cycle, welling up at everything! 

AFM - Another BFN today. Boobs are still really sore and still cramping. Temps almost always rise at 10DPO but today they're almost the same as yesterday so who knows lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls, 

Ickle and mrs migg :dust: :dust: being emotional sounds like a good sign, let's hope it's pregnancy and not pmt :dust: 

Loz, i'm not a cervix checker either and I can't abide smears or anything like that, i find it painful and awful uncomfortable

emum, hope your night was uneventful and your bodygaurd did a good job!

I'm off to the gp this morning. I want to get all my drugs on prescription and i want the 'teg' clotting result back from st mary's pronto in case i need to go on any more aspirin. 

Have a nice day everyone, think it's a cold one again!


----------



## Emum

Good luck this morning at the GP, Filipenko.

A big dip at 10dpo can be a good sign Mrs Miggins if your luteal phase is usually around 14 days or longer. If it comes back up tomorrow, you will have nothing to worry about.

Bodyguard was lovely, but a bit scary. Part of me almost wished the guys from Monday would try to break in, because she was definitely up for giving them a bit of a going over if they did :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

ohhhh it's cold! Not allowed the heating on during the day, too expensive. Brrrrrrrrr. 

Glad you had a scary bodyguard emum and it was uneventful. Hope your day is better today. :hugs: Lock that fridge! 

Fingers crossed for you mrs migg! :dust: :dust: 

afm - no nightmares, no dreams, no cramps!! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

She sounds great! A luteal phase of 14 days would put AF due on Thursday or Friday and I have never ever had a cycle that long. 
I've just used an opk and nothing showed up at all. I'm running out of tests now, that was my last opk. At this stage in my last pregnancy I had the nausea for about 3 days. This time I just feel like AF is working her way out. Like pink said if she is coming I just wish she would hurry up. 
How are the meds going Fil? I see on the other thread you have an appetite! 
Ickle, I hope that bfp comes soon. 
Loz, careful rummaging around up there. 
Pink hope you feel better today and hello, happy Monday to everyone else and fingers crossed for more bfp's this week.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. This thread is like having your own personal cheerleaders :) I just want something to happen either way so I can either get excited or get drunk lol! Being in limbo land sucks!


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning ladies, 

Good luck fili at the GP's. Yay for the continuing dreamless state!I fill up a hot water bottle and cuddle into that under the blanket. I had planned to watch Beauty and the Beast today but can't find the DVD. I am still in bed with the electric blanket on. Its very cold out there.

Emum - I would have loved to see her beat them to a pulp. Did you sleep better knowing she was there?

Mrsmig - hold on to that hope, you never know. Have you tested today.

Ickle - it is still early days to, fingers crossed this is yours and Mrsmig month.

AFM -Not sure what to do about my temp. I woke at 5 so did my temp which I adjusted as I occasionally do and it showed a slight increase again. I wasn't as crampy yesterday more womb achey. So I caved in and did an hpt but I am not sure if there is a very very vrey faint line there (after about 10 mins) or I am just seeing where it should be iykwim. I really don't want to get my hopes up as you saw what I was like a couple of days ago thinking AF was imminent. I had a bit of night sweats also which may mean AF is due as I think that seems to be my norm. Argh this is doing my head in!!


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting Pink! Got any pics of the test?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's hell isn't it. I thought I felt the start of AF when I woke up this morning, but no. You just want to know either way don't you? I have an frer in the cupboard but I'm not wasting that bad boy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Pink!!!!! I'm liking this news!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I've got digis and I've been so tempted but I don't want to waste them either lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Chart is looking good Pink! I LOVE your chart it's so neat!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

ickle pand said:


> I've got digis and I've been so tempted but I don't want to waste them either lol!

It's funny isn't it!:wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

I'll see what I can do but the more I look now in natural light the more it looks like a shadow or 'where the line should be' mark.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

But Pink, it is not whiter than snow so it's something to get excited about!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

View attachment 310566


View attachment 310567


----------



## loubyloumum

Godd Morning Ladies :)
Fil - I hope all goes well with your GP this morning. No dreams, nightmares or cramps is sounding fantastic for you hunny :)

Emum - How was your night with the bodyguard? Hope you have a much less stressful day today :hugs:

Pink, MrsMig and Ickle, I know how you are all feeling with wanting to know either way! This is such a mare isn't it! I have no idea when AF might possibly arrive as I still haven't had a cycle since MC which will be 6weeks on Wednesday.

I did another test this morning and really don't know if I can see anything. Should be quite clear at 13dpo right? Pink I'm thinking the same as you that what I can 'see' is prob just where the line 'should be' it kind of makes me feel a little crazy :wacko:

I haven't done another opk today though as I'm going through my tests like a dose of salts :haha:

Also had another little temp drop today so don't think that can be a good thing. FF has picked up that my chart is 'Possibly Triphasic on Day 37' but who knows :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - I see a pink line! Congratulations!


----------



## loubyloumum

I see it too!!!!!!!!!! As clear as day to me Pink Wahooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Bugger - I threw out my pee this morning too. I wish I could believe it. I sound like a right pessimist especially these last few days when normally I am quite a positive person.


----------



## ickle pand

Have you had anything to drink today? If not, try with SMU :)


----------



## pinksmarties

1 cup of coffee as I wasn't expecting anything to happen.


----------



## ickle pand

Well I'd still try again if it was me but I'm an addict when it comes to POAS lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That looks like a line to me!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Louby!! Congrats Pink I'm sure that's a bfp! Louby can you post a pic?


----------



## filipenko32

Pink that IS a :bfp: NO question about it!!!!!!!!!!!! And I AM the expert. Congratulations!!!!! SOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you!!!! Hurray!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :wohoo: :wohoo: :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :happydance: :headspin:

Louby.. mrs migg :test:


----------



## loubyloumum

Cant see anything on the pics ladies. Keep thinking I can here but must be real bad line eye haha!
 



Attached Files:







louby 264.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 13









louby 270.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh it's hard to say Louby! Bfn on a hpt that I did just now, pathetic glimmer of a line on the opk I did first thing.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - hopefully that's because you're implanting today and that you'll get a line in a couple of days.

Is it tomorrow yet? I can't wait to test again! I'm not having cramps as such, just an uncomfortable feeling in my uterus which means I'm constantly aware of it. It's really not helping to get my mind off the "Am I?" question.


----------



## loubyloumum

Yeah it sure is MrsMig! Sometimes I think I see something and then sometimes I don't. I think my mind plays tricks on me and makes me think I'm 'seeing' what I want to see - god I must sound like a mad woman :haha: If no AF by Friday I will test again then but don't want to keep wasting them for nothing if you know what I mean. 

With me not knowing when AF could arrive makes it harder as I could be waiting a long time yet! Oh this gets tedious doesn't it!


----------



## Lozdi

Pink...That, is a LINE. Congratulations!!!!! BFP!! :flower::happydance::yipee::loopy::bunny:

I guess its catching, I wonder who will be next? :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi said:


> I guess its catching, I wonder who will be next? :shrug:

Me please! Lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

ickle pand said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> I guess its catching, I wonder who will be next? :shrug:
> 
> Me please! Lol!Click to expand...

And me!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

loubyloumum said:


> Yeah it sure is MrsMig! Sometimes I think I see something and then sometimes I don't. I think my mind plays tricks on me and makes me think I'm 'seeing' what I want to see - god I must sound like a mad woman :haha:

That is how I feel too. I wish I could see a line on yours louby but I can only just see one on mine, finger crossed it won't be long.

Mrsmig and ickle, IF this is my BFP (can you see I'm not convinced yet) then I am sure you will be right behind me.

Thank you ladies for all your replies to my pics, I think I am in denial a bit.

Sorry went awol, had an appointment in town but that gave me chance to buy FRER (I thought I had some left). So I did a test with my SMU as per ickle.

I think the line was there after 3 minutes but it definitely there now. Can you get evap lines on frer? I told OH, wasn't sure whether to or not, just in case. He could see a line but thought it was very faint (but he said that last time when I was 5 weeks).

View attachment 310661


----------



## ickle pand

I think evaps don't have colour to them. I could see it before I made the pic bigger. You're pregnant hun! Think you need a digi to convince yourself though lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle pand said:


> I think evaps don't have colour to them. I could see it before I made the pic bigger. You're pregnant hun! Think you need a digi to convince yourself though lol!

okay I have a digi but didn't want to waste it. Would 3rdMU do or should I wait till tomorrow morning? Oh man I'm in shock.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm exited! BFP's are in the air! Quick, grab them! Those of us who don't get one this month, will get one next month! 

I started the most important phase of my Mission BFP plan today. Mwahahahahaha. :happydance::sex::spermy::holly::wohoo: :test: :baby:

:dust:


----------



## Lozdi

Anyone mind if I implode with exitement? :haha:


----------



## loubyloumum

:happydance:WAHOOO PINK IS PREGO!!!! I can see your beautiful line crystal clear on that lovely!

I think Ickle is right - the digi might just convince you fully :)

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> Anyone mind if I implode with exitement? :haha:

:haha: yay for you :sex: and getting started this month


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Woop woop!!!!! GORGEOUS line on that frer girly!! Let me give you a great big (but quite gentle) hug!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## loubyloumum

One of the ladies in another thread inverted my pic for me.

BFN id say! The wait for AF is on!
 



Attached Files:







louby%20264.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lozdi

Wow Louby, that looks weird! Don't worry, those of us who don;t get BFP this month are going to get it next month! :thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not sure about TMU lol! It'll depend on the sensitivity of the test and how much you've had to drink today.


----------



## loubyloumum

Lozdi said:


> Wow Louby, that looks weird! Don't worry, those of us who don;t get BFP this month are going to get it next month! :thumbup:

Absolutely PMA :thumbup:


----------



## loubyloumum

Agh now I look again I think I see something! OMG Louby is going nuts :wacko: 

I think my eyes are dodgy!


----------



## filipenko32

Louby I can't see a line hun :-(those are negatives according to the pics, but I am still VERY suspicious of your opks. Try later tonight with *very* golden wee. :dust:

mrs migg and ickle - here's hoping!! :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

pink save your digi as you will want a 2-3 during week 5. do progression hpt tests for now. Are the opk's in the pic 25miu or 10miu's?


----------



## Lozdi

ladies, I'm almost imploding at the thought of ovulation approaching, What am I going to be like in the 2ww?? Oh cripes I can;t bear the thought of it! Louby hang on in there, your best bet is testing again tomorrow with FMU. Otherwise you will drive yourself crazy all day with tests!


----------



## loubyloumum

I know its all a little strange FIl! My eyes are going nuts I'm even seeing line on my keyboard now :haha: 

They are definite negative esp for 13dpo. I think I'm just going to wait it out for AF, it will be 6 weeks since MC on Wednesday so shouldn't be too long. If nothing by the end of the week will test again then and see - my eyes need a rest :wacko: 

:)


----------



## filipenko32

Loz, you're right about next month, that would be a great new year present!


----------



## filipenko32

You're not out until the fat red witch sings louby! Test again tonight with golden wee.


----------



## loubyloumum

Loz its so exciting! Before you know you will be in the TWW and then you will have your New Year BFP wahoooo! PMA!!


----------



## filipenko32

Pink I hate to tell you this but if you had my 'expert eyes' you could have gotten a positive 2 days ago judging by those lines on the pic.


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi - we'll all be sane again by then and able to help you through your 2WW :)


----------



## pinksmarties

louby - I inverted my first pics and couldn't see a line. The hpt I did this morning was a 10mui. I only have a few of those left though. I'll hold off using my digi (I do actually have 4 so could use one tomorrow just to see)


----------



## filipenko32

gp knew nothing about nothing about recurrent miscarriages. She referred me back to st mary's. Rang st mary's (best recurrent miscarriage clinic in Europe) to get urgent results from my TEG test (blood clotting). They were negative (surprise surprise all my tests are normal) but what she didn't know was that test was taken whilst i was on aspirin so reassured about the aspirin at least, hahahaha i am sneaky. I asked them would they treat me with anything based on all my test results? No was the answer. They would just tell me to go away and try again. Good job I have been on progesterone, aspirin, steroids, prenatals, omega oil since ovulation and now thyroxine isn't it!? Put the same thing in get the same out I say!


----------



## filipenko32

hold off on the digi pink i say, but do it if it makes you feel better :hugs: don't worry tho you're def got that eggo preggo!! Yipee! That's why you were sooooooooo emotional :cry: :cry: :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Pink I hate to tell you this but if you had my 'expert eyes' you could have gotten a positive 2 days ago judging by those lines on the pic.

It 10miu 2 days ago was super -ve even your expert eyes would have had trouble!! I am wondering with the temps I had whether I was implanting at 10dpo which might explain the cramps. I still have an ache and slight right sided pain which I am hoping is my corpus luteum pumping out lots of progesterone.


----------



## filipenko32

loz, and the 2ww is not really 2 weeks on this thread as it all begins on 8dpo! So think we should call it the 1WW!


----------



## Lozdi

Hmm, maybe inverting pics is something for me to experiment with, seeing as your line was pink, Pink. I have positive tests from 3 of my pregnancies all with obvious lines. Got errands to run shortly, but I will get onto this later.


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Pink I hate to tell you this but if you had my 'expert eyes' you could have gotten a positive 2 days ago judging by those lines on the pic.
> 
> It 10miu 2 days ago was super -ve even your expert eyes would have had trouble!! I am wondering with the temps I had whether I was implanting at 10dpo which might explain the cramps. I still have an ache and slight right sided pain which I am hoping is my corpus luteum pumping out lots of progesterone.Click to expand...

Oh ok maybe not then! The lines are great now though. You probably started implantation at 9dpo and then the cramps came once it had got a foothold if you know what i mean. :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh, 1WW I like that, but then what do we call the Ov-8dpo part? FXT? (fingers crossed time)

:coffee:x1, then I have to force myself offline :haha:


----------



## loubyloumum

pinksmarties said:


> louby - I inverted my first pics and couldn't see a line. The hpt I did this morning was a 10mui. I only have a few of those left though. I'll hold off using my digi (I do actually have 4 so could use one tomorrow just to see)

Ive been using the 10mui ones so they prob should have picked something up by now if anything was there :shrug: We will wait and see. 

If you have 4 digi's you might as well do one if it will make you feel better as there is now doubt that you have a lovely sticky bean in there :happydance:


----------



## loubyloumum

I mean 'NO DOUBT' pink not 'NOW DOUBT'

Gosh my typos are BAD!


----------



## pinksmarties

loubyloumum said:


> I mean 'NO DOUBT' pink not 'NOW DOUBT'
> 
> Gosh my typos are BAD!

:haha: I knew what you meant!!


----------



## auntylolo

aw pink, I'm proper chuffed to bits here! I was doing super fast reading to catch up after your first pics when I saw the lines, then you posted the frer, deffo preggo! :happydance::happydance:

Is anyone currently waiting to ovulate? Loz is, right? It looks like everyone else is in tww and I wanna be there :brat:


----------



## Lozdi

I am indeed waiting to O, I think tara is too? I'm dreading the 2WW lol, no beer, no caffeine, no staying up past midnight *stamps foot* but for a BFP, its well worth it! OH is not going to know what has hit him :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Aunylo - these next few days will go by fast. The poas addicition and bding will make the time fly by and then you'll be in the anxious SS 2 ww.


----------



## ickle pand

Wtf? I was just staring at my chart again, to see if anything had changed obviously :), and I notice that I've ticked Injury for the 5th. Can't think what I might have done then though. I know I'm accident prone but I usually remember them lol!


----------



## auntylolo

My works xmas do is this saturday, so I'm going to really enjoy myself and let my hair down since I haven't been out since before I got pg. Hopefully I will o next week, cbfm is still showing low, I'm just hoping - maybe stupidly:shrug: - that I've gone back to normal straight away:thumbup:


----------



## sarah_anne

auntylolo said:


> My works xmas do is this saturday, so I'm going to really enjoy myself and let my hair down since I haven't been out since before I got pg. Hopefully I will o next week, cbfm is still showing low, I'm just hoping - maybe stupidly:shrug: - that I've gone back to normal straight away:thumbup:

I'm in the same boat! I'm not sure if/when I'll ovulate, but I'm so eager just to go back to normal. I think that I may have already ovulated (which is WAY early for me - I'm only on CD 12 or 13), but my temps were up yesterday and today and my libido was through the roof all weekend, which is how I got pregnant last time!


----------



## loubyloumum

DEVELOPMENT LADIES>>>>>>>

Ok so I have just gone for a Jimmy Riddle in work and I wiped I see what appears to be the START OF AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I kid you not she is on her bloody way!

This does not make me though ladies (strange because I thought it would). It makes me feel positive that my body has healed after MC and to start TTC properly and know whats going on :) I'm feeling positive about this guys!! Come on lets get baby making :happydance: :)


----------



## auntylolo

pinksmarties said:


> Aunylo - these next few days will go by fast. The poas addicition and bding will make the time fly by and then you'll be in the anxious SS 2 ww.

Hope so, tbh, mon tues and wed are the worst days for me because I work in a little office by myself and it's really quiet at this time of year so I've got all day to sit online and think about getting pregnant. Thurs, fri and sat are brill cos those days I work at argos, and as you can imagine it's super busy so the day flys by. Only bad thing is I come home tired and hubby does not usually initiate:sex: so I have to make sure I make the effort:wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Louby! Shame the witch is here, but CD1, fresh start, and maybe a new year bfp! Loving the pma!


----------



## auntylolo

loubyloumum said:


> DEVELOPMENT LADIES>>>>>>>
> 
> Ok so I have just gone for a Jimmy Riddle in work and I wiped I see what appears to be the START OF AF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I kid you not she is on her bloody way!
> 
> This does not make me though ladies (strange because I thought it would). It makes me feel positive that my body has healed after MC and to start TTC properly and know whats going on :) I'm feeling positive about this guys!! Come on lets get baby making :happydance: :)

That's what i was like, at least you've got a starting point now!


----------



## loubyloumum

Absolutely MrsMig! A New Year BFP sounds fantastic to me :) I will have one of those please :)


----------



## Lozdi

Louby thats exactly how I felt when I got AF. You will get bored of it soon believe me lol, but then it ends and you can have some BD fun! :happydance:

I must dash, I have been lazy all day now tis time to burst into a flurry of activity, multitasking, sorting, phone calling, pot washing, and dinner making!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sounding good Fx'd Sarah-anne this will be your month.

I have OH xmas do on Friday and mine on Saturday, not that I was going to be drinking unless AF arrived but now I'll have to be the 'designated driver'.


----------



## pinksmarties

aww louby sorry AF arrived. I was upset last month but like you, realised everything was back to normal and we had a good starting point to work from. I am sure this will be your new year bfp!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does the chart staring thing. I sometimes half expect to go into the pregnancy tracker bit and for it to say something sarcastic to me like "you are still not pregnant, crazy woman."


----------



## loubyloumum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Ickle I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does the chart staring thing. I sometimes half expect to go into the pregnancy tracker bit and for it to say something sarcastic to me like "you are still not pregnant, crazy woman."

:haha: this made me giggle!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Ickle I'm so glad I'm not the only one who does the chart staring thing. I sometimes half expect to go into the pregnancy tracker bit and for it to say something sarcastic to me like "you are still not pregnant, crazy woman."

I have it almost permanently on and just used to alt/tab between pages to see that it might have changed somehow in the intervening 2 minutes.:dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Me too!! As if it might have magically picked up some hormone I have eminated across the ether and inputted the data itself. I occasionally put things in like headache to see if it gives me more pregnancy points as well. I need help.


----------



## ickle pand

Louby - Glad AF's on her way. It's good to feel like you're getting back to normal isn't it?

Mrs Miggins - LMAO! I wouldn't blame FF if it did say that to me too. Especially when I'm sitting putting in made up temps to see what might happen lol!

AFM - SS is still in overdrive. I now have bloating and gassiness to add. My pregnancy points are up to 48 now. What have you got?


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm going to jump in on this thread. My husband and I just suffered through a natural miscarriage several days ago. We are planning on trying again right away. I know that it can happen as I'm living proof of it. My mom got pregnant with me a couple weeks after a natural miscarriage, so I'm hoping that I can do the same. :hugs: and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## filipenko32

Louby it is a great feeling that your body is back to normal and in all my 3 mc's I have never gotten pregnant straight after, probably because our bodies aren't ready :shrug: It will be next month though!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi dodger, welcome, so sorry for your loss :hugs: There's :dust: in the air on this thread so join up quick!!


----------



## filipenko32

auntylolo - good job for b&b to liven up your small office then


----------



## struth

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm going to jump in on this thread. My husband and I just suffered through a natural miscarriage several days ago. We are planning on trying again right away. I know that it can happen as I'm living proof of it. My mom got pregnant with me a couple weeks after a natural miscarriage, so I'm hoping that I can do the same. :hugs: and :dust: to everyone!

Dodger - great to see you on here. I was just coming to this thread to get the link so I could go back to the other thread and recommend it to you. These ladies are lovely and have all been through what you are going through. They are great support - I'm glad you found them :hugs:


----------



## auntylolo

Hi dodger, sorry for your loss hun and welcome :flower: the ladies here are lovely and a little bit crazy:wacko::haha:
Fili, bnbing has taken over from facebooking lately :winkwink:


----------



## pinksmarties

Ho dodger, sorry for your loss and a very warm welcome here. These ladies are wonderfully supportive and knowledgeable. Fx'd you'll get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Dodger, so sorry for your loss. As the other Ladies have pointed out, there is baby dust in the air on this thread! Theres a lot of support and advice, the vibe here is strong! :hugs:

I got all my busy done so now its time to pop a pizza in and go stare at my FF chart while I sup tea!


----------



## filipenko32

auntylolo said:


> Hi dodger, sorry for your loss hun and welcome :flower: the ladies here are lovely and a little bit crazy:wacko::haha:
> Fili, bnbing has taken over from facebooking lately :winkwink:

Oh I avoid FB like the plague! My FB page has tumbleweed blowing in it. Well that's not true actually as I got my hubby to quickly check it and he said messages were overflowing and started to tell me who posted and i just went la la la la la la :ignore: !! Friends know to text me their support. Don't talk on the phone atm either. I am a recluse! :smug: 



Lozdi said:


> Hi Dodger, so sorry for your loss. As the other Ladies have pointed out, there is baby dust in the air on this thread! Theres a lot of support and advice, the vibe here is strong! :hugs:
> 
> I got all my busy done so now its time to pop a pizza in and go stare at my FF chart while I sup tea!

Mmmm a cup of decaf tea for me after I read that Loz. Today I have eaten: cereal, 2 bananas, Philidelphia on toast with avocado, a deli sandwich, a scone with butter and cherry jam, a mince pie, and a bucket load of olives and nuts. I also have extreme thirst!! Never had thirst like it. Not sure if the steroids are causing the thirst...


----------



## Lozdi

Extreme thirst is a pregnancy thing, but may also be a steroid thing so mayhap you are getting a double wammy of it! I had extreme thirst last pg and with my youngest, cant remember with my first, all I remember about that one is craving ice the whole time! I love water anytime but ohhhhh when I was pg I couldn;t get enough of it!

Facebook is pants compared to BnB, I used to use it alot now, not so much. I felt bad because the day I should have been posting my scan pic, I couldn;t. Then I started getting mad that just because my baby passed that no one would know about him. I only just started venturing forth with status updates recently and one was a jokey moan about how when you think like can;t get any worse it up and takes that as a challenge and then somehting else goes wrong. I got a few replies from my usual repliers along the same jokey lines but one was a quote about finding joy, to which I pointed out that I was not in a place to find joy...he followed up with another joy quote and I lost it and pointed out that when one loses a baby, a quote does'nt quite cut it. Then I left it at that, checked today and there is a big speech of apology. I'll be ignoring it, he finds a way of turning things to his own strife and I fear I'll break him if he does that with this! Losing a baby is not the same as being sensitive to electromagnetics to a point where you need to live in the woods, heck, it sounds damn peaceful! But yes....BnB beats facebook hands down!


----------



## Emum

Hi and welcome dodger. Hope your stay here is short, though at the rate some of the girls are going I'm going to be the only one left posting!

I have deliberately avoided putting any signs into FF this month, except temperature, and CM and CP pre ovulation as I don't want to get obsessed with pregnancy points and likelihood of pregnancy. Am now studiously trying to ignore that I will be 8dpo tomorrow. I WILL NOT TEST THIS WEEK, I WILL NOT TEST THIS WEEK (If I tell myself often enough and ignore that naughty filipenko, then it must be true)


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - I have been meaning to ask you how you got on with your waxing the other week . Not testing takes great will power but I caved, maybe I wouldn't have but for the temp rise. Hang on as long as you can, oh fili's going to beat me up for saying that!!


----------



## Lozdi

My cervix is higher and softer than this time yesterday- is this good? I think its good....I shall go google it!! :comp:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Dodger, welcome to the fold. Just want to echo what the other girls already said. 
Emum, I was the same the other day and not going to test, then today resolve weakened and I was crazily rummaging through OH's underwear drawer for my hpts only to be disappointed with a bfn. I HATE bfn!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> My cervix is higher and softer than this time yesterday- is this good? I think its good....I shall go google it!! :comp:

yep, sounds like the way it should be going. As you get close to ov the higher and softer it becomes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

*cringe*


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> *cringe*

?


----------



## dodgercpkl

filipenko32 said:


> Oh I avoid FB like the plague! My FB page has tumbleweed blowing in it. Well that's not true actually as I got my hubby to quickly check it and he said messages were overflowing and started to tell me who posted and i just went la la la la la la :ignore: !! Friends know to text me their support. Don't talk on the phone atm either. I am a recluse! :smug:

Haha! I think I'm pretty much the opposite. I don't like to cry in public, but somehow I still like to have people that I can talk to about these things face to face in addition to computer to computer. When I knew that I'd lost the baby I actually put up a status update about it:


> We never got a chance to meet you, but we loved you more then you could possibly know. Rest in peace our darling angel.

It makes me sad and yet feels good to get the support from so many of my friends.



struth said:


> Dodger - great to see you on here. I was just coming to this thread to get the link so I could go back to the other thread and recommend it to you. These ladies are lovely and have all been through what you are going through. They are great support - I'm glad you found them :hugs:

Thank you hun! :hugs: I'm starting to explore a bit more and I am glad I found this thread too. :)




Emum said:


> Hi and welcome dodger. Hope your stay here is short, though at the rate some of the girls are going I'm going to be the only one left posting!
> 
> I have deliberately avoided putting any signs into FF this month, except temperature, and CM and CP pre ovulation as I don't want to get obsessed with pregnancy points and likelihood of pregnancy. Am now studiously trying to ignore that I will be 8dpo tomorrow. I WILL NOT TEST THIS WEEK, I WILL NOT TEST THIS WEEK (If I tell myself often enough and ignore that naughty filipenko, then it must be true)

Good luck with holding off! I hope you are stronger then I typically am. And lots of sticky :dust: hopes for you!

Thank you to everyone for the warm welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> emum - I have been meaning to ask you how you got on with your waxing the other week . Not testing takes great will power but I caved, maybe I wouldn't have but for the temp rise. Hang on as long as you can, oh fili's going to beat me up for saying that!!

I might have wimped out and not done it :blush: Didn't seem to affect DH's enjoyment of our shagfest though :haha: May keep that in my arsenal (no pun intended - well maybe just a little one :D) for next month if required.


----------



## pinksmarties

emum - never mind at least there was no rash or pain for you. I had to explain what vajazzle was to the oh yesterday after hearing it on the radio :haha:

Don't think I'd go that far! I'm going to hold off waxing atm, daft as it sounds I don't want anything pulling on that area if my bean is nestling in.


----------



## Lozdi

Ladies, do you think I should be worried- just like yesterday, I spotted red blood after checking my cervix. Think I'll go demand a smear *shudder* which terrifies me, but must be done. Its absolutely not from AF, its definately coming from my cervix when I press it. :wacko:


----------



## Emum

If you are overdue a smear, then yes book one because they don't like to do it when you are pregnant. Otherwise, no don't worry. You said your cervix was getting higher and softer in preparation for ovulation. This also means its getting a bit more sensitive, and you probably just irritated it a bit. Sounds gross but are your fingernails nice and short, because a nice manicure will cause this every time!


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> Hi and welcome dodger. Hope your stay here is short, though at the rate some of the girls are going I'm going to be the only one left posting!
> 
> I have deliberately avoided putting any signs into FF this month, except temperature, and CM and CP pre ovulation as I don't want to get obsessed with pregnancy points and likelihood of pregnancy. Am now studiously trying to ignore that I will be 8dpo tomorrow. I WILL NOT TEST THIS WEEK, I WILL NOT TEST THIS WEEK (If I tell myself often enough and ignore that naughty filipenko, then it must be true)

:test: :ignore: :test: :ignore: :test: :ignore: :haha: Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemum today is the 1st testing day of the 1WW! :test::test::test: 



Emum said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> emum - I have been meaning to ask you how you got on with your waxing the other week . Not testing takes great will power but I caved, maybe I wouldn't have but for the temp rise. Hang on as long as you can, oh fili's going to beat me up for saying that!!
> 
> :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: beating you up pinkyponk!!
> 
> I might have wimped out and not done it :blush: Didn't seem to affect DH's enjoyment of our shagfest though :haha: May keep that in my arsenal (no pun intended - well maybe just a little one :D) for next month if required.Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

aww aunty that's lovely :hugs: :hugs: I just couldn't cope with anything after the 2nd mc and went on sick leave when i've never had a sick day before. I'm open about what's happened (everyone I know knows) And after the 3rd mc especially since getting to 9 weeks and finding out it was a 'normal' boy well :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: Got a lovely hubby who supports me so lucky that way. If this pregnancy goes well, I will ease back into my normal very hectic life so 'ease' being the operative word!


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - emum just said what I was going to say. As you said you struggled to find it in the past maybe you have just irritated the surface.


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg, are you sure it's a :bfn:?


----------



## Lozdi

I'm not overdue yet, else they would send me a reminder, but I'm 50 billion times more aware and concerned when it comes to my lady parts than I was a few months ago! My nails are fine, well the one on the finger I use is, very short, neat, no nail polish. TMI: Me and OH have been known to BD extremely er, vigorously in the past and I have never ever ever ever, EVER spotted. I just find it weird that considering the level of vigorous BD I can handle without pain or bleeding, why on earth would pressing it ever so slightly with my finger make it bleed. OH is not small either. How can my dinky finger make something bleed when my fella's great big man sword doesnt? Makes no sense! I'm going to call my gp tomorrow and hope that they can fit me in in the next 2 days, otherwise, it will have to be after AF. Going to go see if I can somehow rig up some lights and mirrors and actually visualise the cervix.


----------



## Lozdi

Oh WOW, there are speculums on ebay!! Not second hand ones obviously! I want one....no better way to get over being afraid of medical things that involve the twinkle than to get myself a speculum and see my own cervix! Heck, I might even take a pic and donate it to the beautiful cervix project!


----------



## ickle pand

This is the wrong place to ask this but tell me I don't need to test again today and have to be patient until tomorrow.


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle, you should be patient until tomorrow, as you don;t need to test again today.....however.....I have no will power at all, so can;t really help with being strict with one's self!


----------



## ickle pand

My ICs are calling me but I'm trying to ignore them lol


----------



## filipenko32

I'm here ickle don't panic!! Don't :ignore: those lovely ic's!!! I think you should.................. 
:test: but make sure you have as golden colour wee as poss!


----------



## auntylolo

Fili you are such a bad influence! 

Ickle, it is so nearly tomorrow! I think you should wait, but I know I would cave!


----------



## Lozdi

My OPK's are calling me, and I yelled back 'be right there I'm just googling cervix issues again!' I swear I am obsessed lol but at least I'm learning stuff!


----------



## loubyloumum

Evening Ladies :)

Dodger, Im so sorry you have found yourself here :hugs: but you have definitely come to the right thread. I love this thread and dont think I would have coped as I have if I never found these lovely women. Its also quite refreshing to know Im not the only one who's going a little crazy at times :haha: sorry ladies ;)

Ickle its soooooo close to tomorrow but what the hell :test: you are 100% prego so another lovely line to look at might make your evening even better!!

Well, AF hasnt quite reared her full ugly head as yet TMI ALERT still just brown mucky looking spotting with _lumpy bits_ when I wipe eurgh. Think full flow will start tomorrow so will count then as CD1 

Emum, you are being super strong avoiding those tests! You are far better than me :haha:

Hope you are all having a lovely evening!


----------



## Lozdi

Right, I'm going to do it- buying a speculum from ebay! NOT on my regular selling profile though. Can't quite believe how obsessed I'm getting but its so interesting. I'm scared stiff of smear tests, hopefully I can cure it before my next one.


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> Right, I'm going to do it- buying a speculum from ebay! NOT on my regular selling profile though. Can't quite believe how obsessed I'm getting but its so interesting. I'm scared stiff of smear tests, hopefully I can cure it before my next one.

wow - you go for it! I am VERY overdue my smear :blush: and had planned to go just before I found out about my pg then wasn't going to have it done till 2nd trimester. I have booked appointment to go just before Christmas but I will not be doing that now depending on what my digi says tomorrow.


----------



## AngelBaby1115

Hello Ladies! Hope all is well. Sorry I haven't been around been DTD to much and praying for a bfp. I finally got a bfn after a d&c on 11-23. So now the trying again really starts. Well we started right after I stopped bleeding around the 30th tmi I know lol. But I am figuring I can test again around christmas. That would be an awesome gift, a sticky bean <3. But anyways I am doing better about handling pregnancy annoucements and birth annoucements only thanks to xanax but hey I feel like my self again some what. But I just wanted to drop in and wish everyone lots& lots of luck and baby dust. Maybe this will be our month. I sure miss my little bean even though I never even had the opportunity to love my lil baby the way it deserved but I know its in heaven waiting on us. There isnt a day that goes by that I dont think about what could have been. But lots & lots & lots of baby dust to us all!!!! 




I sure miss you, and love you with all I have. 11*23*11


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Angel, I think I was still in the lurking phase when you last posted (either that or I'm starting to get jumbled up) I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: its weird isn;t it how we go from such joy seeing a + test, to right at the end of the MC process where there is a kind of weary relief to see the negative test. Rollercoaster for sure! The baby dust is in the very air on this thread, expect a christmas BFP! You keep your baby in your heart after a loss, we will love them forever. :flower:


----------



## AngelBaby1115

Lozdi said:


> Hi Angel, I think I was still in the lurking phase when you last posted (either that or I'm starting to get jumbled up) I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: its weird isn;t it how we go from such joy seeing a + test, to right at the end of the MC process where there is a kind of weary relief to see the negative test. Rollercoaster for sure! The baby dust is in the very air on this thread, expect a christmas BFP! You keep your baby in your heart after a loss, we will love them forever. :flower:

Hehe I lurk alot to. Cant help it, and lets hope so. There are so many women that deservesticky beans and hopefully we'll be next. I think that was the first bfn I wasn't depressed by. Just means maybe I'll get lucky this time. Still no af but some women get pregnant without them so I have my fingers and toes crossed for all of us! Lots & lots of love, support and tons of baby dust :dust: come on christmas! I want a great gift for us all!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I caved and tested lol! Another BFN but at least I scratched the itch :)


----------



## Lozdi

Don't worry Pink, I bet your cervix is beautiful! I wonder, is there a actual risk of a smear causing a problem in first tri, or might it be more down to the 1st tri being when most MC's occur and the policy is there purely to avoid patients blaming a smear if a MC was to occur. I was a bit naughty and didn't go for one in my early 20's and I have only had one, come to think of it, that was about 2 years ago so maybe I should have had a letter by now. My mum had abnormal results, a colposcopy, and a procedure a few years ago. She can;t remember what the procedure was now but I gather it was tor remove abnormal cells. I should be more vigilant than I have been.


----------



## AngelBaby1115

ickle pand said:


> I caved and tested lol! Another BFN but at least I scratched the itch :)

Awe. It will be okay. I would have caved too. But maybe its still to early to test. Lots of :dust: to you. 

Can anyone tell me how to make my ticker work? It refuses to pull it up in the forum :-\ thanks .


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink - I probably shouldn't say this but I had my last smear in the 2ww just before my last bfp. The nurse knew there was a chance I could be pregnant and knew I had miscarried the last but said it carried little risk unless the pregnancy was at risk anyway (I'm sure being a nurse you know all this - do tell me to shut up if you want) 
I also mentioned it to the midwife at booking in and she said it was fine and they used to do smears at booking appointments as routine. But you know after a miscarriage you think was it this, was it that? I also regret slipping over in one of the treatment rooms at work just before I found out I was pregnant, and having sex when we went for a weekend away. 
Not actually sure what point I'm trying to make here. 
Oh, and the cringe was about the cervix prodding! I'm not usually squeamish but I can't cope with the cervix rummaging at all. 
Loz - A friend of my ex's who was apparently into some very strange sexual shenanigans bought his girlfriend a speculum for Christmas one year. Not something I would like to find under the tree I must admit. 
Fil, it was a definite bfn, although it was probably my 3rd wee of the day after 3 cups of tea. The opk I did first thing had a faint smudge of a line.


----------



## Lozdi

Better to stratch the itch than have the itch scratching at you I say! I like to think I can get to when my AF is due before I test...but I doubt it lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I am actually running out of tests so I am going to have to curb my testing desires. The late ovulation has thrown me a bit as normally AF would be due today or tomorrow but as its the first proper cycle post mc/Eric it may not be normal. Otherwise I would be getting excited tonight.


----------



## filipenko32

mrs migg i'm with you on the cervix stuff - eeek! Sorry you have a negative :hugs: I think there should be a very weak line tomorrow or it looks like next month. A smudge on the opk is not strong enough :hugs: Please don't blame yourself for the miscarriages...ever. Sex cannot cause a mc, neither can a smear or falling over unless you become unconscious or something. If a pregnancy is strong to begin with it will carry on no matter what... 6 different consultants have told me this now.


----------



## ickle pand

angelbaby - It's because you're using html code instead of the bbCode. I think lilypie should give you both because I've seen them on other people's tickers


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:hugs:Thanks Fil.


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - I've got a question for you. I know we're told there are certain essential oils to avoid in pregnancy when you're getting massages etc, but what about beauty therapists? How do you avoid them?


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins, I'm certain that is wasn't the smear or the fall, falls tend to be a problem further on. I read that in the first tri the location of the uterus is fairly well protected. Its just a few cells removed, probably less physically taxing than even a gentle BD. Still, I doubt I would have one in the first tri. Its horrible isn't it, that stage where all you can do it try to figure out why a loss happened. I didn't accept that it wasn't my fault til I read a particular long and detailed study of MMC's.

Speculum for christmas? Thats truly crazy. When I looked through them on ebay some of the listings had the word 'fetish' in them. *SHUDDER* I ordered mine from a non-fetish titled listing from a seller who sells alot of them. I intend to become an expert on the subject of my own cervix! I can't wait to see the look on OH's face when I tell him what I have ordered!:haha:


----------



## MrsMM24

Just stopping in to check on you all. Hope you are all doing well. 


EMUM, so happy you are fighting the testing early bug, good luck Hun! I need some more BFPs in my siggy :dust:


ICKLE, hang in there Hun, I think this is your month! :dust:


:hugs: to those that AF got and those that just need them.

So sorry for the losses of the newcomers that have had to join us here :hugs: I hope you all see a BFP sooner than later.


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust: I had a super busy weekend so forgive my absence. DD had a karate belt test, she got her belt! :happydance: We finished Christmas shopping and decorating the house. Just super busy, which is good so it keeps me from thinking about skipping this month and possibly January.... Hope you all had an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## ickle pand

filipenko32 said:


> mrs migg i'm with you on the cervix stuff - eeek! Sorry you have a negative :hugs: I think there should be a very weak line tomorrow or it looks like next month. A smudge on the opk is not strong enough :hugs: Please don't blame yourself for the miscarriages...ever. Sex cannot cause a mc, neither can a smear or falling over unless you become unconscious or something. If a pregnancy is strong to begin with it will carry on no matter what... 6 different consultants have told me this now.

This is so true. It's the mother that will suffer before the baby will.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pink - I probably shouldn't say this but I had my last smear in the 2ww just before my last bfp. The nurse knew there was a chance I could be pregnant and knew I had miscarried the last but said it carried little risk unless the pregnancy was at risk anyway (I'm sure being a nurse you know all this - do tell me to shut up if you want)
> I also mentioned it to the midwife at booking in and she said it was fine and they used to do smears at booking appointments as routine. But you know after a miscarriage you think was it this, was it that? I also regret slipping over in one of the treatment rooms at work just before I found out I was pregnant, and having sex when we went for a weekend away.
> Not actually sure what point I'm trying to make here.

I know exactly what you are saying. I had bikini wax before a hot holiday with sex, had wine and pate before I found out I was pg, lifting heavy things in the garden etc etc. I REALLY do know none of these causes mc but I am not willing to add something else to my list of 'things I did that didn't cause my mc'. My smear can wait a few months more.


----------



## Lozdi

An aromatherapist could avoid them by way of wearing gloves during massage and oil blending, however, they are very easily inhaled and I doubt even a surgical mask would prevent them. I guess during a pregnancy, an aromatherapist would simply have to limit the range she can use. Theres always an alternative oil if a first choice has contra indications, many essential oils overlap greatly in their properties. (oils is an old obsession of mine, can you tell?) Have you ever smelled pure rose oil? Its divine!


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh I'm such a ditz today! I've just read back through and realised I replied to ickle thinking it was pink?!?! I am totally :wacko: today sorry ladies I am a bad poster tonight so going to head for an early one. 
Ickle hang in there lovely a BFP will be heading your way in a couple of days - I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Emum

MrsMM24 said:


> DD had a karate belt test, she got her belt! :happydance:

Yay for DD. DS1 is grading on Thursday. He is on second blue and is hoping to get a yellow. (he does kyokushin karate and I think the order of the belts is different?) I am just trying to work out the mummy taxi arrangements as DH is away and my babysitter is busy, and it is a bit late to have the younger two in the back seat to pick him up afterwards.

Hope you have a good December and are able to get back on the donor trail for January. x


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - scratch itched for today, i am sure tomorrows fmu will have a better result. fx'd

Hi MrsMM - hope you are well. yay for DD getting her karate belt you will be very proud!

Hi Angelb -glad see you back.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks girls. I know it too, but you can't help putting yourself through it. I even wondered if it was because I took Edie on the teacups at Hull Fair. As my friend pointed out, that is slower than a ride in a car. It's the sex that I tear myself up about the most, I had avoided it all the way through the pregnancy then on a weekend away thought I'd better and as I was 8 weeks or so thought it would be ok. My OH is quite big and I really felt he was squashing me. The following night I felt really ill with horrible stomach pains and a week later I miscarried. I know you can't think like this but it's hard not to. Anyway enough of this talk, we are a happy positive gang with bfp's and I don't want to bring us down. 
Ickle, the essential oil thing is a tricky one. Beauty therapists are one of the highest risks for miscarriages, but I basically avoid them completely. I mainly do massage and I do all my massages with clean base oil whether I am in the 2ww or not now. When I do facials I try to use serums rather than essential oil for the massage part of that treatment too, or if I do use oil I use a tiny amount. None of my clients have noticed. I do a very firm deep tissue massage and that's why people come to me rather than for relaxation with oils. 
I have a question for Temping Goddess Ickle. Next cycle I want to change the time that I temp as if I don't do it at 5 or 5.30 am I get an open circle. I think
I would like to do it a bit later. Does it depend on the time you temp on cd1?


----------



## bastetgrrl

Hi ladies :wave:

I'm sorry that I've been quiet for SO long. 8-[ I was in charge of our HUGE move to the new space and it's been crazy busy :nope: not too mention I haven't had much good news in the TTC department. I had high hopes this last cycle but sadly the witch got to me yesterday. 

I met with a FS late last month and he confirmed that I have PCOS and probably Endo. :wacko: Unfortunately he said that although he is seeing more people that have both these days it still isn't as common as having one or the other but it shouldn't keep us from conceiving it just means I need a little help. My last cycle was the longest ever (61 days) :dohh: but at least he confirmed that I ovulated. He said that clomid wasn't a good fit for me and that he would like to start fertility shots but first we are going to give my body a tune-up. :bodyb: Next week I'm having a SIS done to see if there is anything that needs to be done while I'm having laparoscopic surgery (any scar tissue, blockage, etc) and the surgery is scheduled for Jan 12th (grrr...the soonest I could get in :coffee:) to check for Endo and laser any of it away plus flush my tubes and fix anything else that was discovered on the SIS. After that is done I'll start fertility shots along with IUI. *sigh* It's crazy just how difficult it is to get pregnant when I've been trying NOT to for so long. :shrug: I was pretty upset on Friday after I got a BFN. :cry: My heart hurts so bad and my would-be due date is coming up so quickly. My hopes of being pregnant by then are slipping away. :sad2: I'm trying to stay positive just knowing that these procedures will really help out and hopefully 2012 will be our year. [-o&lt;

The countless preggers people that I know just keeps growing and growing along with the baby shower invites. :brat: I have a couple of friends who are going through m/c and also having trouble getting their bodies back on track and I feel so bad for them because I know how difficult it is. :hugs:

Okay...enough with the depressing crap. Hope everyone had a nice weekend! :xmas8:


----------



## pinksmarties

sorry to hear things haven't been so great basketgrrl :hugs: and that the witch got you this month. Looking forward to 2012 and getting everything sorted with your surgery can mean a fresh start and hopefully your sticky bean will be here very soon. Having the extra help form the fs and armed with extra knowledge will mean it WILL be your year.:flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - that makes sense. I can see why you'd change to base oils and serums. Glad no one's noticed :)

If you want to change your temp time. I'd say start on CD 1, just so you know that this cycle is the same and that any rises/falls are genuine. But it wouldn't be a big deal to start now. We change our temp times when the clocks change but our bodies quickly adjust and make a note in the notes for that day.

Bastet - I have PCOS and endo. Apparently its quite common for women with PCOS to have endo too, but they don't know why. Maybe it's just because women with PCOS are more likely to have fertility investigations and therefore find the endo in the first place. 

I've had a couple of laparoscopies - one diagnostic and one for treatment so if you've got any questions feel free to ask. I also know of a PCOS support forum which helped me a lot in the early days that I can PM you if you want, although I know there are some PCOS support threads on here.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ickle. How soon will FF pick up on the new temp time and stop giving me open circles? 
God I feel bloody awful tonight. My sinuses have flared up again, which is really unusual for them to go on their own, usually it follows a cold and I am left with a streaming nose, but this is just total sheer agony up one half of my face. And stupid aunt Flo hasn't shown up yet so I can't gobble a load of sudafed. I am feeling very sorry for myself!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not sure tbh. Have you got it set as a default or do you enter it every morning? I have 6.30 set as a default and I just adjust it if its at another time when I enter the temp. I think you have to be on the full site to set a default temp. Its on the data entry page, next to where you input the time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ok thanks I'll have a look at that when I get chance. Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks :) When are you going to start testing again? I've forgotten what you said lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm fully expecting AF tomorrow tbh so I may just hold off the testing. I'm running out of tests and no cash to buy any at the moment. I'm at work tomorrow so at least I'll be occupied.


----------



## ickle pand

Ah ok. Hopefully we both get put out of the misery of waiting soon!


----------



## Emum

Have you checked to see whether temping at different times affects your temps mrs Miggins? If it doesn't, no need to adjust and if you did you'd be making your chart less accurate even if circles closed. 

I woke at 3.45 today and temped and again at 6.10 and both times it was 36.60 so for me I don't think different wake up times has much impact and even though my chart has lots of open circles I think my crosshairs are in the right place.


----------



## bastetgrrl

Amanda - Thanks for the reply. Hmmm that very well could be why they find the endo. My FS was very helpful and gave me so much info. He doesn't believe that the endo is very bad at all since I didn't really have any signs of it only when he was doing my u/s and started pushing on an area and asked if it was sensitive or not. But he said it'll be good to have the lapa to clean everything up at once so I'm in tip top shape. My mom had endo and my best friend had it very bad. She ended up having a partial hysterectomy last year after she had her baby.

I'm a little nervous about starting fertility shots (I hate needles and can't imagine doing it every day for three weeks). Since I have long, irregular cycles he wants to do "low and slow" with weekly u/s to watch the follicles closely. 

How do you handle having PCOS? Are you cycles crazy long too?


----------



## Jewel33

Thank you all Ladies for the warm welcomes and congrats to the ladies who have gotten their BFP's this month i'm hoping to get mine next mth (if i ovulate fx'd)...


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - she doesn't want to adjust her temps, she just wants to change her wake up time so she doesn't get as many open circles. 

Your temp at 6.10 wasn't after at least 3 hours of sleep so it might just be a coincdence that they were the same. It's so hard to know for sure. 

Bastet - I'm pretty lucky really that my cycles have never been crazy long and I seem to ovulate most cycles. Although not always very strongly. I'm not currently on any treatment. I was on metformin but it didn't do amazing things for me like it does some women. I was also on xenical to help me lose weight. They both have side effects that affect your bowels and the two together was too much for me. I took spironolactone which was great for hirsuitism but it's really dangerous to take while TTC so I stopped taking that years ago. The FS wants to give me clomid once I get my weight down but I'm just not getting anywhere with that. 

AFM - another BFN. Temps starting to drop, little by little so I'm guessing I'm out :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Bastet, hi Jewell. Good to see you both. 
Emum, yes it's the time i want to change because if I don't temp between 5 and 5.30 I get an open circle. I'll see what happens next cycle. Difficult to tell what my temp did last night, a slight drop but i had a dreadful nights sleep and my thermometer went funny so it wasn't accurate. But AF feels VERY imminent so I guess I'm out too. I've saved some fmu just in case she doesn't appear later in the day and then maybe I'll test. But I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## ickle pand

I think I'm going to stop testing now. Had a bit of a breakdown this morning and ended up being 20 minutes late for work. Thankfully I've got an easy going boss. Hope I'm able to concentrate today, but I'm just feeling heartbroken at the moment.


----------



## Emum

Huge hugs ickle. It's a really hard time. When are you expecting AF to turn up? 11dpo is quite early for a BFP even if your normal luteal phase is quite short. Just because there have been a few early positives recently on this thread doesn't mean that this is the norm, or even very common. Although its really hard to hold off testing, I think it does often bring more upset than its worth.

Glad you have a lovely boss. They are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh Ickle, I'm so sorry your feeling down today :hugs: Its so disheartening to see bfn's when we want this so much. I'm keeping everything crossed for you as the old saying goes your not totally out until the witch rears her ugly head! Same goes for you too Mrs Mig! 
AF still not started properly yet but I'm cramping a bit this morning so I'm guessing she will kick in later on today. If she does do I then count today as CD1 as I was only spotting yesterday? :shrug:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Emum. I'm due on Thursday or Friday. It's not so much the testing tbh, it's more that my temps are dropping and that my other symptoms like sore boobs seem to have gone too, which makes me think that my progesterone levels are dropping so that's why I'm thinking I'm out.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks louby. There's no Thanks button for you for some reason.


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> Thanks Emum. I'm due on Thursday or Friday. It's not so much the testing tbh, it's more that my temps are dropping and that my other symptoms like sore boobs seem to have gone too, which makes me think that my progesterone levels are dropping so that's why I'm thinking I'm out.

Ive just looked at your chart, and I can't see any sign that your temps are dropping? If you discount that spike at 8dpo, which is completely normal and not indicative of either pregnancy or not pregnancy (I know this because mine shot up today and I have been googling :) ) your temps are completely stable and quite a long way over the cover line still.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww Ickle :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: early morning breakdowns are horrendous. It will happen for you soon :hugs: :hugs: 
Mrs migg, how come you didn't sleep so well? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was forced to take 2 sudafed because I was in total agony with my sinuses and they keep 
me awake. 
Pink and brown spotting so I guess today or tomorrow is cycle day 1 again. Time to stock up on opks again. I won't pretend I'm not gutted. :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

aww mrs migg :hugs: x 1 million. I'm gutted for you :cry: It will happen for you and it won't be long until it does x x x x x x x


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - I want to read what you're saying and feel better and feel like I'm still in with a chance but I just don't want to get my hopes up again.

Think I'm just having a down day.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Fili.


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh Mrs Mig im sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Looks like we are moving on to the next cycle together...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It helps not being on your own doesn't it? I honestly thought I would be ok with not getting a bfp this cycle but I was kidding myself. 
Ickle, sorry you are having a crap day too. 
I'm exhausted too, had to get up and get dd ready for playgroup, had to practically run there so we weren't late, then go to the supermarket, home for an hour, eat and now I've got to get ready for work and I won't be home till 8.45 pm. I have cramps, really painful sinuses, and I forgot to put the bin out. Grr!!!!! 
Today, I shall be mostly feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## loubyloumum

We will get our new years BFP together MrsMig :hugs: It doesn't help that you have such a long day ahead of you today either when all you want to do is curl up on the sofa with big hot chocolate and crap TV.

AF has now started lightly for me so today is CD1 x


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I thought that too, although I've wanted more this cycle too. I think I'll have a talk with DH about what to do next cycle. I really want to have a cycle off trying and just NTNP, but I can't seem to make myself do it, so maybe I need him to take all my fertility stuff and hide it from me. Although I'm already thinking "But what about my supplements? How will I know when to stop taking the EPO?".


----------



## Tarabay

Hi girls!! sorry i havent been on in a couple of days! totally exhausted at the minute, dont really no y, maybe i sud go to bed earlier at night and i wudnt be so tired!
Awh ickle :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: it is just horrible having that feeling in the morning! but as they say ur not out till the witch arrives, so hold on to a little positivity if u can! :thumbup:


sorry for ur AF mrs mig and louby! but just think of it now that u are back to startin fresh again, it wud be wonderfuk to get BFP but maybe if its not this month it will be next! i no its hard to think like that, cuz believe me if it comes to the end of my cycle and my AF arrives i will be devasted! but u have to try to keep goin or it really wud get u down in the dumps! hoipe ur days are ok! :hugs:

Emum - hope ur gettin on ok without ur OH and the bodyguard isnt too overpowering! :flower:

PINK - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! As soon as i seen them tests i could see the lines esp the FRER!! h&h 9months to u girl! :happydance:

Fili - i hope ur doing good too and not too sick/tired!!! :flower:

Welcome to all who have joined in, this is a great thread and so much support and advice, it is just great!

AFM- i am still waitin, quite patiently i must say! still havent managed to temp cuz as soon as i wake up , i get up and start to get my lO ready for school so im up for near 20mins before i remember! also the O tests are still all over the place, they arent gettin darker by the day, does this mean im doin them wrong or is it just that im no where near O! I have stuck them all down so far but if i look at them now they seem to be darker than they were, is it a true result now or would they have got darker while dryin out?

Hi to anyone i havent mentioned! Hope everyone is well!! xxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you Tara :hugs:
I am feeling quite positive even though AF has arrived. I think its because this is my first AF since MC so I feel like something is happening and I'm really looking forward to getting stuck in with TTC successfully. However if I were to get a BFN next month I know I wont feel the same then so I'm not thinking about that and I am telling myself this IS my month :haha: 
Cant help you with the opk questions as I have yet to use them to detect OV but I hope your wait for OV day isn't too long :) 
Do I start poas once bleeding has stopped then? xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi Tara, even when the opks have tried out you still get a good comparison as they only dry as dark as the concentration of LH that they were originally exposed to - even though they ALL get darker, less LH ones will not dry as darkly as the ones with more LH. Does that make sense? I'm ok thank-you, tired but the steroids mask other symptoms so don't feel pregnant at all, just very hungry (steroids)

Mrs migg and ickle, i'll be thinking of you both today x x x


----------



## Tarabay

Thanks Fili and Louby! and yes Louby i started POAS as soon as the bleeding stopped, it is VERY interesting, im quite enjoying it actually! :thumbup: ok so, well im thinkin as long as its not nearly as dark or as dark as the 2nd line then it really doesnt matter as im not O! that is right, isnt it?? Glad ur not too bad Fili and its never a bad thing to be hungry!!!:happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

That's right tara :hugs: post a pic when you think it's time and i'll check it for you. Try to bd as much as poss as your lines get darker though!


----------



## sarah_anne

Fertility Friend confirmed that I ovulated!! It could just be a temp fluke as I had some crazy temperatures, but it says I'm now 3dpo. I'm on CD 14 or 15 (Doctor didn't know if I should count from the first signs of spotting from my miscarriage or just full on when it started the next day as it's hard to determine how much blood was lost the first day). FF says I ovulated on the 10th, so if my LP remains the same as it was before, I should expect AF around the 23rd or 24th (just in time for Christmas - ugh!!). Hubby and I BD'd twice the day before I ovulated and once the day after, so here's hoping AF doesn't show up at all and that I'm pregnant right away. Probably just wishful thinking though...


----------



## filipenko32

You might be sarah but don't be too disappointed if not, I have never gotten pregnant straight after a miscarriage but that's not to say i didn't try! I think sometimes our bodies just need a little more time but for some people that's not the case so good luck!


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle pand said:


> Emum - I want to read what you're saying and feel better and feel like I'm still in with a chance but I just don't want to get my hopes up again.
> 
> Think I'm just having a down day.

I thought that too ickle and it happend for me. keep positive.

Mrsmig / louby sorry Af has arrived. Mrsmig I understand how you are feeling, we try to keep positive and slightly nonchalant to ward off potential disppointment but it is just too hard. We kind of started this together in November so I really feel for you. Louby -once the shock of AF suddenly arriving I ws glad for a fresh start. I am sure the christmas spirit will give you both BFP's.

Sorry I didn't post this morning. My OH supremely burst my happy bubble last night. He came to bed asking how I was etc and when will I know for sure and am sure that this is not just my hormones setlling down I said I was going to test again in the moring with a digital hpt that I bought after mc. Well, it all went down hill from there. He thinks I am taking this too seriously with temping and hpt testing so early and being on here, that sex was less fun (it was fun apart from 1 time which he made very clear at the time) less spontaneous. I was REALLY upset with this as I thought he understood and was supporting me through ttc (like he said he was). He didn't want me to test today and to leave it for few days, god knows why. Through tears I explained that temping was my way of getting back some control over my body and speaking to you girls helped me through some tough times. I think he gets that now but for some reason it has knocked my faith and trust in him little. To give him some benefit of the doubt he probably was worried I was going ott (good job he doesn't know about opk/CBFM etc) and how I might react to not being pregnant and what would happen in subsequent months.

I did the test this morning with him and he was pleased, I just wish I could believe him. Sorry for the moan.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - he's probably just worried about you getting hurt again (and him) and he didn't express it well. My DH has struggled with me hurting, knowing that there's nothing he can do to fix it and I think that's a common thing with men.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Pink. Why do they have to do that? My OH knows most of the extent of my ttc stuff and although he says he is ok with it he doesn't really understand. But whenever it comes to testing he always wants me to wait about a week after AF is due. I mean WHY??? I'm sure he is supportive of you but maybe can't get his head round it? How was he with your first pregnancy? Maybe he is frightened it will happen again and is trying to protect you a bit? All this doesn't help though as I'm sure all you want is him to feel just the same as you do.


----------



## Lozdi

Good morning (lunchtime) Ladies! I have abother busy one today, ebaying to rebuild paypal funds for my next batch of OPK's. Before this flurry of activity, I will read back and have tea. 

Aww Pink, I'm sorry he has shaken your trust in him. Remember men don;t always come accross as they intend to, sometimes their version of trying to spare us from hurt doesn;t quite work the way they intend. Maybe he doesn't want you to torture yourself, and to be able to relax a little now the goal has been achieved- but he needs to understand that you won't fully relax til that baby is in your arms. Those are great pics, I really don;t think you need to keep testing often. My OH is extremely tolerant of my temping, it amuses him that I twinkle temp.


I fell asleep on the sofa again last night lol woke up at 4 am ish and just blindly flailed for the laptop off button, POAS, had a multivit, some EPO, and went and passed out! FF gave me a green light based on cm today, however, OPK's are still very faint. OH had a huge hangover today due to work last night (comedy night, and he got drunk while he did sound for it) He was so ill this morning, I thought he wouldn;t want to BD, so I wiggled my bum at him a bit and enquired as to whether or not a orgasm might help. I got my BD. :blush::haha: he is still inbed as I type this!

I told him last night when he got back about the speculum off ebay, the look on his face was truly truly priceless :saywhat:


----------



## filipenko32

pink - my dh acted all weird the day we found out, there was absolutely no celebration at all and he just nagged me and nagged me to get loads of work done for him (there's no way I could have done his workload demands in that time). I just think they can't deal with it. He's eased up a little now but doesn't like talking about it. I show him my hpt lines getting darker and he says yes without looking, you know the kind of thing! Men!! It's like we have :baby: :baby: before we even start! :hugs: Are you 4 weeks now?


----------



## filipenko32

Loz so funny about the speculum - hope you told him before bd! :rofl:


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi - glad your DH got the hangover horn so you could DTD lol!

AFM - I'm feeling a bit better now. I was texting two of my mates (both guys) to tell them why I was feeling down and they were both so lovely I had to fight the tears at my desk. I have my final christmas cookery class tonight and we're making 2 boozy deserts so that will definitely take my mind off things. 

Thanks to you all - so glad I've got you ladies who understand :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Aw Pink I'm sorry your OH upset you a little. I agree with the others, that he is probably trying to prevent you from getting hurt again and he has just come across in the wrong way. I suppose its hard for them to understand how we feel :hugs: I'm sure he is as overjoyed as you are about your BFP but is also worried at the same time. It such a shame that after MC's we cant feel the same for a BFP as there is always that shadow of worry. 

My OH knows all about my temping and opks I have ready. And the many hpt's I have taken over the past couple days that I have had him squinting at too :haha: I have shown him my FF and explained it all to him (to the best of my knowledge anyway :haha:) and he says that if its what I need to do then he thinks its great. He does worry that I've become rather obsessed but knows what I'm like - when I want something I will do my upmost to achieve it and that is me poas and taking my temp. He has admitted that he doesn't quite understand it all but likes me telling him all about it :)

Loz that made me laugh about the speculum :xmas13: you are a braver woman than me purchasing one of those! You will have to share your 'experience' once it arrives!! 

Fili glad your are feeling grand :) 

Sarah_Anne, your TWW has started!! AF has just arrived for me so I didn't catch straight after MC but that's not to say that lots of women don't as there are lots of success stories fxd for you hun :dust: 

Ickle, glad you are feeling a little better :) The boozy deserts sound great!! You will have to post pics once they are done!


----------



## Lozdi

Bastetgrrl, I feel for you, all that sounds so hard and yet you keep going- thats strength there, which will come in handy when you do get your BFP, which will be soon. The dust is in the air for sure right now. :flower:

My temps are NEVER taken at the exact same time and the variation is quite large. I'm hoping to see a pattern even though my times are off, because I know I can never manage the same time 7 days a week.

Ickle and Mrs Miggins, I'm sorry for the temp drop and the imminent feeling of AF :hugs: Stay positive if you can though- we have had BFP's this month! And there will be more next month! 

Hi Emum :flower: Would you peruse my chart sometime? Its short and sweet, and so far hasnlt told me much!

Oh blimey I just got pokey little cramps, like the cramp that can happen in toes, low down on my right side within the hip. Is that where an ovary hides? I hope so!

Ickle think hard about whether or not you want a month off, I think it might be good for you, but it might do your head in too. What about a compromise? Maybe put away fertility stuff, but still BD alot during your fertile time, just without other things confirming. You might get pleasantly surprised.

Hi tara :hugs: You keep doing those OPK's you'l soon have a super dark one and you'l just know its a +

Louby I kow how you feel about this AF. Its the starting point! I hope you have better luck with your than I did with mine- a full on 7 dayer, except 6 on FF because it started mid day on the day before I counted as CD1. It was heavy too >.< then just cleared up sudden on the 7th day! I started POAS a couple of days after bleeding stopped.

Fili that was like all my pregnancies in the beginning before I hit 6 weeks and copped the morning sickess, all I was, was hungry like a beast- and that was without steroids! 

Sarah...wouldn't that be lovely, to be expecting AF on christmas morning but to get a BFP instead! Fili has a point about after a MC. I don't even think I O'd after the MC, I had + OPK, but never quite as dark as the control, and AF arrived a whole 4 days earlier than it should have had that + been actual O. Bodies are so confusing.

LOL Fili yes, techically before BD but not right before, talk about mood killer lmao. He was so drunk last night that I have a feeling I'll have to tell him again :haha:

I had the oddest dream last night. Ok, Leanne from coronation street (for those of you who don;t watch it) She is TTC after a loss, and although this is a fictional character...I dreamed I bumped into her at the local shop and gave her a link to this thread! :rofl:


----------



## loubyloumum

Loz your dream just made me LOL in the office :xmas13::comp:


----------



## loubyloumum

ooo I dont know where that little computer guy just came from?? Whoops!


----------



## Lozdi

Louby you are brave showing OH FF, I don;t let mine see it at all. He is fine with me plotting a paper graph of my BBT's, but to tell him I do it online would not help at all. He is getting used to me turning the laptop away from him lol I look pictures of cervices alot! I will surely let you Ladies know how it goes with the speculum. I know its a really odd thing to get from ebay, but I have a feeling it will help with my smear test anxieties. Plus that bleeding after prodding my cervix got me concerned, I want to see to make sure its ok.

Next obscure ebay purchase will be litmus papers (I think thats what they are called) I would like to see what the PH balance of my twickle is. Obsessed much!


----------



## Lozdi

:haha:Louby...its funny what our dreams do sometimes! I saw the computer guy the other day...I'm sure there are random new smilies quite often, either that or I don;t see for looking. Check out this one! :grr: Its exactly what I look like when I'm in a bad mood :haha:


And this one...:flasher::argh:.....:haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Love the Leanne dream!!


----------



## ickle pand

Lots of things to comment on on this post so I'll just do it in purple cos it's my favourite colour :)



Lozdi said:


> Ickle and Mrs Miggins, I'm sorry for the temp drop and the imminent feeling of AF :hugs: Stay positive if you can though- we have had BFP's this month! And there will be more next month!
> 
> Thanks hun. We've been very lucky this month so far. Hopefully there'll be more BFP's before the end of the year.
> 
> Oh blimey I just got pokey little cramps, like the cramp that can happen in toes, low down on my right side within the hip. Is that where an ovary hides? I hope so!
> 
> Yeah it's just to the side of where you get AF cramps, sort of in line with the sticky out hip bone
> 
> Ickle think hard about whether or not you want a month off, I think it might be good for you, but it might do your head in too. What about a compromise? Maybe put away fertility stuff, but still BD alot during your fertile time, just without other things confirming. You might get pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I want a month off the worry rather than a month off TTC. I'd love to be able to give over my therm and pee sticks to DH for a month and let him worry about timing etc for once but he said no :(
> 
> My cycles aren't regular enough for me to know when my fertile time is - I don't get EWCM or anything like that, that's why I've been relying on my CBFM and my temps to know where I am. It's been enough of a struggle to get DH to BD on a schedule when I can cut it down to about 5 days or so, let alone doing it for longer than that.
> 
> I had the oddest dream last night. Ok, Leanne from coronation street (for those of you who don;t watch it) She is TTC after a loss, and although this is a fictional character...I dreamed I bumped into her at the local shop and gave her a link to this thread! :rofl:
> 
> LMAO @ Leanne Battersby joining in with us :)


----------



## Lozdi

Its the first pregnancy related dream since my MMC. While I was pregnant a had tons of dreams about the soap characters pregnant at the time, especially that girl in emerdale...and now the Leane dream, a TTC dream. Weird!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thank you ladies, what would I do without you all. I know that is what he was probably getting at and I was pleased he thought he could speak to me about things but like you said it definitely didn't come out the way he was intending. When we found out the first time we didn't speak about it for a week (due to his pressures at work) and I wanted time for him to adjust. He has always been a bit reluctant to have children (variety of reson, unhappy childhood, world we would be bringing a child into, set in his comfy way etc) but I know he would be a great Dad and would love it if it happened. So after a while he really came round to wanting this child (the one I mc) going to research prams etc. so I think what upset me was that he might have changed his mind. 

He has sent me a text saying that his amzing weapon was firing on all cylinders, sorry for his insensitivity and is looking forward to our bundle of joy.


----------



## sarah_anne

loubyloumum said:


> Aw Pink I'm sorry your OH upset you a little. I agree with the others, that he is probably trying to prevent you from getting hurt again and he has just come across in the wrong way. I suppose its hard for them to understand how we feel :hugs: I'm sure he is as overjoyed as you are about your BFP but is also worried at the same time. It such a shame that after MC's we cant feel the same for a BFP as there is always that shadow of worry.
> 
> My OH knows all about my temping and opks I have ready. And the many hpt's I have taken over the past couple days that I have had him squinting at too :haha: I have shown him my FF and explained it all to him (to the best of my knowledge anyway :haha:) and he says that if its what I need to do then he thinks its great. He does worry that I've become rather obsessed but knows what I'm like - when I want something I will do my upmost to achieve it and that is me poas and taking my temp. He has admitted that he doesn't quite understand it all but likes me telling him all about it :)
> 
> Loz that made me laugh about the speculum :xmas13: you are a braver woman than me purchasing one of those! You will have to share your 'experience' once it arrives!!
> 
> Fili glad your are feeling grand :)
> 
> Sarah_Anne, your TWW has started!! AF has just arrived for me so I didn't catch straight after MC but that's not to say that lots of women don't as there are lots of success stories fxd for you hun :dust:
> 
> Ickle, glad you are feeling a little better :) The boozy deserts sound great!! You will have to post pics once they are done!

Thanks Loubyloumum!

I'm not holding my breath. I don't think that I'll get pregnant right away. I'm just glad that my body is at least trying to get back to normal. This past weekend was kind of how I was when we got pregnant the first time. I'm just trying to pay attention to my body and see what happens. I had a few odd temps last week and I'm wondering what my chart would reflect if I removed one extremely low temp from last week. I think it might say that I didn't ovulate yet. I'm having a bit of ewcm right now, so it's possible.


----------



## Lozdi

I wish I could magic all our worries away. I was on a google spree before I sofa snoozed last night, and I ended up reading the worlds youngest mothers, and the worlds oldest mothers on wikipedia. I was staring in shock by the end of it- I had gone gogle frenzy because needed a distraction for worrying about my cervix, and what a distraction!

The youngest known mother on record gave birth AGED 5 YEARS AND SEVEN MONTHS. :saywhat: I'm not joking either its well documented, her name is Lina Medina. 

then check out these 3 snippets I got from wikipedia, I was amazed.

'2000: Aracelia Garcia of Sunnyside, Washington astounded doctors when she naturally conceived (without hormonal treatment) all-female triplets in 1999 at the age of 54. She delivered three healthy girls Arianna, Brianna and CeCelia by Caesarean section in January 2000'

'1956: Ruth Kistler of Portland, Oregon gave birth to a daughter in Los Angeles, California on October 18, 1956, at the age of 57. The birth predated the advent of in-vitro fertilization (IVF) making Kistler one of the oldest women known to have conceived naturally'

'1981: Leontina Albina of San Antonio, Chile, born 1926, gave birth to her 55th registered child in 1981, at the age of 55, after a natural conception.'

Now, if these Ladies mentioned above can manage that, we WILL all get BFP's, if not this year then early next year. I chose the ones above because they all had natural conception, some Ladies had given birth into their 70's but they were IVF. Fascinating stuff isn't it!


----------



## bastetgrrl

ickle pand said:


> Bastet - I'm pretty lucky really that my cycles have never been crazy long and I seem to ovulate most cycles. Although not always very strongly. I'm not currently on any treatment. I was on metformin but it didn't do amazing things for me like it does some women. I was also on xenical to help me lose weight. They both have side effects that affect your bowels and the two together was too much for me. I took spironolactone which was great for hirsuitism but it's really dangerous to take while TTC so I stopped taking that years ago. The FS wants to give me clomid once I get my weight down but I'm just not getting anywhere with that.

That is really lucky! I wish I could say the same thing. 

Of course my FS had to remind me that for me with PCOS and being normal weight there isn't anyway for PCOS to go away or get better on it's own. :nope: So my only hope is fertility shots to get shorter cycles. Boo hiss.


----------



## filipenko32

I haven't been having any dreams except nice ones - one was meeting up with everyone again and going back to work :happydance: AND no cramps! Not sure if that means anything though :yipee:


----------



## Lozdi

Fili your dreams mean this bean has stuck! They may get weirder as your pg progresses, but I doubt you will get any nightmares. Sometimes though theres a fine line between an adventure dream and a nightmare!


----------



## MrsMM24

THanks EMUM and PINKS!!! She was very happy and we were very proud. Her belts are different that your DS. She was no belt, white, now she is GOLD!!! :happydance:

So sorry :hugs: to those that AF has gotten, hoping you get that BFP next cycle! :dust:

:hugs: to ICKLE, hang in there Hun! :dust:


:wave: welcome to the new joiners, so sorry for your losses! :hugs: I hope you see a BFP sooner rather than later!

GL, FXD, :dust: to upcoming testers!


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (links on first page of this thread) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## dodgercpkl

bastetgrrl said:


> That is really lucky! I wish I could say the same thing.
> 
> Of course my FS had to remind me that for me with PCOS and being normal weight there isn't anyway for PCOS to go away or get better on it's own. :nope: So my only hope is fertility shots to get shorter cycles. Boo hiss.

I know you are normal weight but have you tried changing your diet at all to see if that helps? I have pcos too, but I have a weight issue. I've read in multiple places though that foods can affect fertility and I wouldn't be at all surprised if they didn't affect cycle lengths and stuff as well. I know that in my case, metformin plus a complete change of diet helped me lose a ton of weight, and gave me back my cycle and got me pregnant on my first normal ovulation. Anyway, just throwing out ideas. :hugs:



filipenko32 said:


> I haven't been having any dreams except nice ones - one was meeting up with everyone again and going back to work :happydance: AND no cramps! Not sure if that means anything though :yipee:

I'm praying your dreams are true and it's a very sticky baby!


Yesterday when I was driving to work I saw this amazing vivid rainbow and I'm taking it as a sign of good things to come. :)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks loz and dodger, this is the 1st time in all my (failed) pregnancies that i have NOT had nightmares. I'm really spurred on by that but should remain a bit cautious too. Love the image of the rainbow! x x


----------



## dodgercpkl

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks loz and dodger, this is the 1st time in all my (failed) pregnancies that i have NOT had nightmares. I'm really spurred on by that but should remain a bit cautious too. Love the image of the rainbow! x x

I think that's an amazingly good sign! I'm just going to pray you through the whole 9 months, cause I think it's going to be a happy and healthy 9 for you this time. :)


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> Hi Emum :flower: Would you peruse my chart sometime? Its short and sweet, and so far hasnlt told me much!
> 
> :

Doesn't look like you've ovulated yet. The first half of the chart doesn't tell you much I'm afraid. All the excitement is in the last 2 weeks!

Hugs to everyone who is feeling low. This is completely unrelated to ttc but I just read this on a friend's facebook and I laughed so hard I couldn't stop for 5 minutes, so thought I would share for anyone who needs cheering up!

https://likeandshare.blogspot.com/2011/12/15-funniest-autocorrects-from-november.html


----------



## Lozdi

Oh I have definately not O'd yet, not even getting darkening OPK's yet! I just wondered of my temps looked weird, seeing as I temp over a 4 hour range. Naughty I know, but I can't help it! Getting twinges in my ovary area though! Still worried about cervix, can't wait to see it.

Fili, my experience with dreams in pregnancy has given me extreme faith in their ability to tell you if something isn't right. Keep being cautious, its natural, but take relief from your dreams because they are telling you all is well. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Oh my goodness Ladies! Ok, here it is- I'm watching emerdale as I always do, and theres that storyline where Debbie and Andy are TTC, and she just made a comment about it being time because her temps are up....to which I yelled at the tv 'NO, silly,thats AFTER the fertile window has passed!!' The look I got from OH was amusing :wacko::haha:

Obsessed much...? :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Evening everyone, I thought I would post pictures of my Christmas "hampers" which i've been wrapping today. What I did was bulk order from Harrods online (I know I know) BUT they actually work out really quite good value (£60) per hamper per couple, including wrapping, for close family like my mum and dad etc. I ordered the stuff a few months ago when there were some deals on. All the food's well in date though! Do you like them?
 



Attached Files:







christmas hampers.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: really loz? That's funny :rofl:


----------



## Emum

My favourite ever is Only Fools and Horses where Rodney and Cassandra are trying to conceive, and she wakes up and temps, then calls Rodney to come home and dtd. Rodney tells Del he has to go because Cassandra is the right temperature, and Del responds "What is she trying for? A baby or a barbecue" :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> My favourite ever is Only Fools and Horses where Rodney and Cassandra are trying to conceive, and she wakes up and temps, then calls Rodney to come home and dtd. Rodney tells Del he has to go because Cassandra is the right temperature, and Del responds "What is she trying for? A baby or a barbecue" :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I love OFAH I watch it with my mum and dad every xmas...so funny. I didn't think temping was so...old school!


----------



## ickle pand

They're gorgeous Fili!


----------



## Lozdi

Lol, I love only fools and horses, and I think I remember that one! Those hampers look lovely Fili, nice job! I'm going to try not to shout anymore TTC info at the TV :haha: No promises though, sometimes it just pops out!

I am randomly googling still and have come accross a list of multiple births, SERIOUS multiples, 7 and more. Crazy business! Imagine going for a scan and hearing theres your baby, and another, and another, 4,5,6,7,8! Talk about a :headspin:


----------



## Emum

The Octomum in the states recently thought she was only having seven until she actually gave birth to eight. I say "only" but you know what I mean! Apparently they miscounted on every scan, there were so many in there. I guess when you are prepared for so many newborns to arrive, one more doesn't make a huge amount of difference...


----------



## Lozdi

I can't imagine it, a scan of that many must look absolutely insane.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emum said:


> Hugs to everyone who is feeling low. This is completely unrelated to ttc but I just read this on a friend's facebook and I laughed so hard I couldn't stop for 5 minutes, so thought I would share for anyone who needs cheering up!
> 
> https://likeandshare.blogspot.com/2011/12/15-funniest-autocorrects-from-november.html

BWAHAHAHA! There are some hilarious ones in there! :)



Lozdi said:


> Oh my goodness Ladies! Ok, here it is- I'm watching emerdale as I always do, and theres that storyline where Debbie and Andy are TTC, and she just made a comment about it being time because her temps are up....to which I yelled at the tv 'NO, silly,thats AFTER the fertile window has passed!!' The look I got from OH was amusing :wacko::haha:
> 
> Obsessed much...? :haha:

*giggle* I'm in the same boat as you are. :hugs:


----------



## Munchie

Hiya - just looking for some advice. Just had a miscarriage and want to TTC asap. But I'm a little confused about where I stand with the hcg levels. I just did a pregnancy test exactly one week after the miscarriage started and it still says positive. Is it important for the hcg level to drop back to normal before attempting to conceive again? Nobody at the hospital has mentioned this, they just said wait one month ...so a bit confused at the moment! Thanks for any responses.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Munchie said:


> Hiya - just looking for some advice. Just had a miscarriage and want to TTC asap. But I'm a little confused about where I stand with the hcg levels. I just did a pregnancy test exactly one week after the miscarriage started and it still says positive. Is it important for the hcg level to drop back to normal before attempting to conceive again? Nobody at the hospital has mentioned this, they just said wait one month ...so a bit confused at the moment! Thanks for any responses.

I honestly think that you could ask 10 people this and get 10 different answers. My mom got pregnant with me just 2 weeks after her miscarriage and I know I've heard that story before from others as well. There are no guarantees though so I really think it comes down to you and your DH and how you both feel about it all. If you had a natural miscarriage and feel ready to start trying again then I would go for it. That's how my DH and I feel and we are already starting to ttc again. I honestly don't know what my hCG levels are so I'm not letting that affect me in this.


----------



## Emum

Munchie said:


> Hiya - just looking for some advice. Just had a miscarriage and want to TTC asap. But I'm a little confused about where I stand with the hcg levels. I just did a pregnancy test exactly one week after the miscarriage started and it still says positive. Is it important for the hcg level to drop back to normal before attempting to conceive again? Nobody at the hospital has mentioned this, they just said wait one month ...so a bit confused at the moment! Thanks for any responses.

You can start having sex without contraception as soon as the bleeding stops usually (unless advised otherwise) but most if not all women find they don't actually ovulate until their HCG levels drop to below 5. This is because at above 5, the body still thinks it is pregnant, so doesn't release an egg. This is why we all monitored our levels using sensitive early pregnancy tests, then switched to OPKs when the EHPTS turned negative.

Sorry for you loss. Hope your stay here is short and that we can teach you all we know and give you a few smiles in the dark days too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Munchie, sorry for your loss. I agree with what Emum said and would have said the same. 
Hi Mrs MM! Good to see you as always. 
Back to Leanne on corrie. I shouted at the tv the other week when her doc took her seriously when she went because she hadn't conceived again after 4 months, and then told her in the surgery about half an hour later that she had a dodgy tube. What did he scan her with??? His x ray vision??


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Does anyone know if I have to update my ticker myself now I'm on a new cycle? I was hoping it would do it automatically.


----------



## ickle pand

You shouldn't have to Mrs Mighins. It's maybe because you put it down as light flow. Try changing it to medium and see if it changes it.


----------



## mrs.temple

I am new to this thread and didn't read every post, so my post might be a little repetitive. I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks on November 11. I had two blood tests done after to check my hCG levels. My last blood test was on November 28 and my level was down to 5. My husband and I have had sex several times since then. I have not started my cycle and I took digital two tests yesterday and both were positive. I took three tests today, 1 digital and 2 with lines. The digital and one of the tests with lines was positive. The other test came out with a very faint positive. I went back to the doctor today for another blood test. Any suggestions or advice?


----------



## pinksmarties

Munchie said:


> Hiya - just looking for some advice. Just had a miscarriage and want to TTC asap. But I'm a little confused about where I stand with the hcg levels. I just did a pregnancy test exactly one week after the miscarriage started and it still says positive. Is it important for the hcg level to drop back to normal before attempting to conceive again? Nobody at the hospital has mentioned this, they just said wait one month ...so a bit confused at the moment! Thanks for any responses.

Munchie I echo what the others have said. Sorry you find yourself here and for your loss:hugs:

Fili - your hampers look wonderful, what a lovely gift.

Ickle - manage to see your picture now we have proper working internet. Your cake looks amazing.

emum- :haha: absolutely hilarious link, just what I need after being stuck on the wrong side of the river from home until 10pm tonight. Weather is still wild.

Mrsmig - how was your afternoon? It is amazing how incorrect some stories can be when you how it should be done.

Hi loz:wave: and everyone else


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Pink :) I've had to hide it away to stop DH eating him! 

Mrs temple - Sounds like a confusing time. I think going for a blood test is what we would've suggested so you can confirm that this is a new pregnancy and not retained products and you've already done that so its just a matter of waiting now to see what they say. 

Think though that you have to remember that the darkness of the lines can be influenced by whether or not it was the same urine sample you used both times - it'll get more dilute throughout the day and also it could just be that the tests had different amounts of dye in them. 

Fingers crossed you get some good news from your doctor soon. 

Afm - another BFN and a bigger temp drop today so just a matter of time now :(


----------



## filipenko32

That cake does look so good ickle, it would be hard ot resist it!! 

Morning everyone... no bad dreams no cramps! The 'roids are making me so hungry though. I was up at 6am this morning for a feast! I have also ordered another 100 hpt tests so I can obsessively test through xmas, don't want to be getting the shakes on xmas day! 

Mrs migg hope you had a better night's sleep and got through yesterday :hugs: 

Pink - are you going to carry on hpt line testing? Did you book your ski holiday?

emum - hope you had a safe night 

Loz - hope your ebay funds are looking good for the purchase of more hpts / opks! 

Hi Louby, Aunty, Tara and welcome mrs Temple :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrstemple - fingers crossed this is a new pg and I am sure the blood results will show that. Let us know how you get on.

Fili - yay for no dreams and cramps for you. My aches have subsided too. I will be contacting the EPU next week to see if I can get a scan between Christmas and New Year or just after. Last pg I got really itchy hands and feet and it started a bit again last night so I am a bit worried about that. Do I have to tell the GP about my pg? I did the first time but that was because I had to see him again as a 'new patient' as they accidentally took me off their books!!

Ickle - hugs, if this is not your month the next one will be with a nice New Year bfp.

Mrsmig - hope your day today is better, are you working today?

Hello to Loz, emum, auntlo and louby and everyone I have missed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning everyone!! Pink, itchy skin is a perfectly normal healthy pregnancy symptom so I would say that's a good sign. 
Not sure how it works in your health authority but here you need to get the number for your local community midwives (if you ring or pop into the gp they will give you it) and call them. We call and leave a message and they ring you back and get you booked in the system. A week or so later you get your date for your booking appr and your yellow notes. The gp doesn't need to see you in this instance any more. Which I think is a bit poo. 
Fil, had a rubbish day yesterday, very stressful and my sinuses were in agony. I have made a docs appointment this afternoon. 
Ickle, that seems to have done the trick with my ticker. It became heavy red flow so I changed it. My second AF after my mc last time was horrible so this one may well be too. 
MrsTemple. Welcome, and I hope you get good news. 
I have loads to do today and I feel crap. I had to turn down a days extra work for £50 cash that would have come in really handy because I have so much to do, toddler group party this morning, playdate this aft which I have to go to to return a Peppa Pig DVD! Doctors and somehow find time to get the Christmas tree which OH is moaning about because he doesn't want to fork out £20 for a real one. But I have told him I am not budging!
However he gave me a big cuddle this morning and told me he was really sorry I wasn't pregnant. Which made me cry.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Fil, yay for the no cramps and nightmares!!!!
[edit] Oh, and the hampers are bloody gorgeous!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Mrsmig - awww what a lovely thing for your hubby to say.:hugs: hope the witch isn't too hard on you this time and your sinuses give you a bit of respite. Dressing the tree will hopefully give you a bit if Christmas cheer in your very busy day.

I did see the gp mw at 9 weeks last time and got my 'notes', other than that it was a pointless waste of time. She gave me 2 months worth of extra vits that ran out 2 weeks later!.

I got urticaria on my legs and stomach along with the itchy hands feet. The Dr didn't know why that was last time and I couldn't take any antihistamines either. I can cope with this if it is normal but just worried it might not be.


----------



## loubyloumum

Good Morning Ladies :)

Fil, great news about the cramps and nightmares being non existent :happydance: and your hampers look lovely. My friend and I have been making sweetie bags for stocking fillers that are proving to be a bit of a hit. We do Cany Bars for wedding and parties and thought we give ready made sweetie bags a try and they are flying out :) although I do keep munching on a couple as I'm making them Woops!

Ickle, I'm so sorry for your BFN hun. Next month will be our month for sure :hugs:

MrsMig, the comment from your OH just made me get tears in my eyes - what a darling! I hope the witch gives you an easy ride. 

MrsTemple - welcome to our lovely thread :wave: from what you have stated it all sounds very positive to me fxd your get your new pregnancy confirmed at the docs. You will have to let us know!

I hope everyone else is well this morning :thumbup:

AFM - The witch is being a total BI*CH :growlmad: I have the worst stomach cramps and also feeling very sick. I have become very heavy today too - much more than I ever used to be. Did anyone else find this with first cycle after MC?


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - that was a really sweet thing for your DH to say. I'm not surprised you cried. 

Pink - I know in Angus it's the same as Mrs Miggins said. We just call the local MLU and they arrange it all, the GP's don't get involved unless there's a problem. 

It's looks like there'll be a few of us starting the next cycle together. Hope the witch is kind to us all. We'll have to make sure we have the pregnant ladies share of alcohol over Christmas :drunk:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mrs migg :hugs: thinking about you. just keep saying the mantra, i have a lovely hubby, a beautiful daughter, and i'm going to be pregnant soon. Just remember how lonely and awful your life would be without your family now. Hope that helps you :hugs: Sinuses is a big BUG though, painful and irritating, hope the doctor sorts it out for you :hugs: :hugs: 

Pink - i booked in at the docs so i got registered at the hospital but not sure how it works where you are. my doc always tells me to come back as soon as i know so she can register me. it's a bit of a joke between us that this is my 4th maternity excemption card though! my 25miu line is really dark today which i'm happy about but it's not as dark as the control yet. i'm not getting a scan till after xmas :ignore: not thinking about it! Are you going skiing? 

Louby the sweetie stocking fillers sound lovely!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Have any of you ladies experienced having the hpt come back darker AFTER the miscarriage then before it? And by darker I mean like 5-10x's darker?


----------



## loubyloumum

I'm afraid not Dodger. After my MC the hpts got gradually lighter until I got my negative two weeks later. Sorry I cant help lovely xx


----------



## loubyloumum

ickle pand said:


> Mrs Miggins - that was a really sweet thing for your DH to say. I'm not surprised you cried.
> 
> Pink - I know in Angus it's the same as Mrs Miggins said. We just call the local MLU and they arrange it all, the GP's don't get involved unless there's a problem.
> 
> It's looks like there'll be a few of us starting the next cycle together. Hope the witch is kind to us all. We'll have to make sure we have the pregnant ladies share of alcohol over Christmas :drunk:

I think that sounds like a great idea Ickle. We can have a rather 'Merry' xmas for all the pregnant ladies on here :wine::drunk::tease:


----------



## ickle pand

Nope sorry Dodger, mine got a bit lighter before the mc.

I've just been torturing myself with the FF chart comparision - looking for charts the same as mine with the first +ve test at 13DPO. There was a few so I did a few overlays and my chart actually looks better than some of theirs! Why do I do this to myself??


----------



## dodgercpkl

I go in for follow up beta testing today anyway, so that should give an answer in theory. I was testing just to see if the hCG was out of my system now that the bleeding has completely stopped and I was just so surprised to see the line appear so fast and be so much darker then any I'd done prior! 

It's probably just my body being weird, but I can't help but hope anyway.


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh Ickle I found myself doing the exact same thing a couple of days ago but my chart actually looked worse than the ones I overlaid on.

I will be holding hope for you as you are not totally out until the witch arrives. Sending you :hugs:

Dodger its good that you are going today as at least they can clear it up for you either way. I think its totally normal to hope it means something and I will have my fxd for you. I cant remember when you said your mc was so not sure if it would be too early for a +hpt but fxd it could be. Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I love FF but sometimes I wish there was "lock me out for X days" option to stop me obsessing lol!


----------



## dodgercpkl

loubyloumum said:


> Dodger its good that you are going today as at least they can clear it up for you either way. I think its totally normal to hope it means something and I will have my fxd for you. I cant remember when you said your mc was so not sure if it would be too early for a +hpt but fxd it could be. Let us know how you get on :hugs:

Yeah it was planned anyway to monitor my hCG levels to make sure they were decreasing like they should. It's been only a few days, so no possibility of a secondary pregnancy yet. I passed a couple quarter sized clots on Friday. My OB's nurse seemed surprised that my bleeding had never gotten worse then a normal period and that I had never had painful cramping. She was also surprised when I told her I was having nausea still. 

Like I said, it's probably just my body being weird, but I wasn't expecting this at all. I've been googling things and keep reading about 'vanishing twins' and things...


----------



## loubyloumum

ickle pand said:


> I love FF but sometimes I wish there was "lock me out for X days" option to stop me obsessing lol!

I think that would be a handy button to have - it would save us all from going a little crazy at times hehe.


----------



## ickle pand

Dodger - there is the possiblity that you were carrying twins and have only lost one of them. Hopefully you get some answers soon though.


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh Dodger I'm sorry I didn't realise it was so recent. I found a lot of information on 'vanishing twins' as we knew we had twins from an early scan I had convinced myself that I was still pregnant and had only lost the one. I didn't want to believe that this could happen to me.
Our mental frame of mind can be so very cruel on us at times and I found myself in complete denial. It didn't help that I got incredibly sore swollen boobs and nausea too. 
You will get some answers as to what is going on :hugs:


----------



## mohini12

hi 
i am sorry on your loss.
i have had my last miscarrige in 
july 10 on my marriage aneversary.i am still ttc after that but no success.now decide for i.u.i this month.


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> Dodger - there is the possiblity that you were carrying twins and have only lost one of them. Hopefully you get some answers soon though.

Thank you. One way or another I should get an answer with the results. I've made peace with the miscarriage so hopefully I'll be fine whatever the answer. 



loubyloumum said:


> Oh Dodger I'm sorry I didn't realise it was so recent. I found a lot of information on 'vanishing twins' as we knew we had twins from an early scan I had convinced myself that I was still pregnant and had only lost the one. I didn't want to believe that this could happen to me.
> Our mental frame of mind can be so very cruel on us at times and I found myself in complete denial. It didn't help that I got incredibly sore swollen boobs and nausea too.
> You will get some answers as to what is going on :hugs:

Yeah I know it's pretty much a guarantee that it's just my body being weird. I'm really working on keeping myself grounded, though I am curious. I know too that even if the numbers are rising again that it's not a guarantee of a viable pregnancy since a miscarriage can fool the body and times and still create the hCG even after the baby is dead and gone.

ugh. Despite all of this, I'm still anxious to see what the answers are.


----------



## pinksmarties

Dodger, I don't really have any words to help, just wanted to know that I am thinking of you. :hugs: When will you get your results?


----------



## pinksmarties

mohini12 said:


> hi
> i am sorry on your loss.
> i have had my last miscarrige in
> july 10 on my marriage aneversary.i am still ttc after that but no success.now decide for i.u.i this month.

Mc at any time is awful and there will always be that mc anniversary so it must be doubly hard for you to have happened on your Wedding anniversary. Hopefully you'll get your bfp before you next anniversary.:hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

mohini12 said:


> hi
> i am sorry on your loss.
> i have had my last miscarrige in
> july 10 on my marriage aneversary.i am still ttc after that but no success.now decide for i.u.i this month.

Sorry for your loss. I miscarried a few days before our first wedding anniversary so I know exactly how you feel. Good luck with the IUI.


----------



## mohini12

thanks Pinks and Amanda
thanks for your supportive words.
ttc on folic acid5mg, letrozole, asprine 75.
Good luck to you too


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry for your loss, good luck mohini x x


----------



## dodgercpkl

pinksmarties said:


> Dodger, I don't really have any words to help, just wanted to know that I am thinking of you. :hugs: When will you get your results?

I won't get them until tomorrow. Which means I'll probably sleep sucky tonight. lol 



mohini12 said:


> hi
> i am sorry on your loss.
> i have had my last miscarrige in
> july 10 on my marriage aneversary.i am still ttc after that but no success.now decide for i.u.i this month.

*hugs* I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope you get your sticky bean with the iui!


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Ladies...I only just got my computer on! Its been a heck of a day!

Hi Munchie :hugs:I'm so sorry for your loss, but as I'm sure the rest of the ladies have said by now- you have come to a good place. Theres so much support here, and we have experts on POAS ad charting! As for your question, theres different answers everywhere you look- as a geeral rule your body won't ovulate while your HCG is still above 5, however, I have heard of ovulation happening when its still above 5, but not much above. It took me 3 weeks to get a neg test after my MMC, and I believe that my HCG wasn't very high by the time the MC was diagnosed. The main reason hospitals say wait one month is for dating purposes. However, it depends on your case. Wait until your bleeding has stopped before you BD, and dodn't be disheartened if you don't get pregnant right away, some of our bodies take longer to recover than others. I dont even think I ovulated after my MMC, and my AF came 4 weeks almost to the day afterwards. 

Mrs Miggins- I know right! You have to fight in this country to get those kind of scans after a year! Bloomin soaps and their bad info! (I'm still going to watch it) Next time I get PG, I'm not even going to get my self on the midwifes list via the gp, I;ll call them direct, tell THEM when I'm being seen and not the other way round, and I'll be contacting the EPAU myself and arranging my own scans! The whole thing was a complete farce last time with the receptionist not filing my form in the drawer right next to her, and my midwife trying to book me in for 2 booking appointments...then theres the fact that during my 8 week booking appt, the baby already had no h/b. No wonder I want to bypass that next time! I cried at three different ladies today, because they were sweet to me. Its odd how we react to kindness isn't it. I told my mum she is the best mum ever today, and she was feeling down too and said ohhh stop it or I'll cry. 

Hi Mrs temple, I'm so sorry for your loss, it really sounds to me as if you got lucky and caught the eggy straight away, but to be on the safe side if I were you I would try and get an early scan just so you can know 100% You should be able to get what is known as a reassurance scan. If your midwife tries to make you wait til 12 weeks put your foot down! :hugs:

Ickle :hugs: sorry about the temp drop....next month for you! 

Hiya Fili!! Still no bad dreams or cramps I see....WOOHOO! :thumbup: I think the next time you feel a cramp will either be in your leg in the third tri (I got that, it sucks) OR...when you go into labour!

Pink...I do wonder what itchy hands and feet is caused by during pg, think I'll pop that on my 'must google this extensively' list, and become an expert!

Hey Louby, sorry AF is being a sod for you. TMI alert: My first AF after loss- heavy as all hell, at times almost as heavy as the MMC, tiny clots, cramping on first day only (Normal for me) but the heaviness of it was unreal, I was never like that before! oh and I counted the morning after the day is began as CD!, so the whole AF was 7 days long. :wacko:

Hi Dogder...No my hpt's after the loss were very light and progressivly lighter. I never tested during my pregnancy after that first couple of days. Wish I had, I'm have had a better idea of my HCG levels. Remember that dilution of urine affects the line strength. Also consider that HCG doubles and can vary tons, you may just have ended up with a ton more HCG by the time you MC than you had the last time you tested before the MC. Not sure if I have explained that very well! If it is VTS, then a scan will show it up straight away, so push for a scan instead of a blood test. The nurse gave me a scan 3 weeks after my MMC because I didn;t want another needle stuck in the back of my hand for more bloods. They did it on the gyne ward, not maternity. I have read about the hcg rising due to the body being tricked after a MC, and it tends to happen when a MC is incomplete. Another reason to put your foot down and demand a scan, politely of course.

Hi Mohini :hugs:I'm sorry for your loss, you are not alone, theres much support here. :flower:


Finally, after Epic Wall Of Text...as for me...I have had the day from hell main thought going through my head was 'must get back and catch up with the Ladies!' OPK's are getting slightly darker I might be in for a slow fade in pos this month. CM has gone lotiony....I'm horny as all heck, I think that eggy is going to pop out soon! And be chased by OH's invasion force! We are eating atm, yup I type and eat :haha: we are having jacket spuds and salad etc...I turn to OH, and say this is lovely dear (he made it) he replies: 'yes and to think all I had to do was pop it into the oven' I gave him a 'look' I think he knows that tonight, we BD!! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Oh my goodness, do I get the biggest wall of text award? :blush:


----------



## AmberDW

Had a miscarriage this morning, haven't confirmed with dr but know what I saw :( It was devastating to take my signature tickers off, I didn't think it would be this way. I was only 7 weeks along so I wasn't expecting this emotion. I don't know when to try again


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Amber, so sorry for your loss. You will know when the time is right to start again. Take each day at a time. It's a really difficult process and a huge loss to adjust to but we will support you as much as you need.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Amber :flower: I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: No matter how far along you are when you lose a baby its devastating, I lost mine at 7 weeks also, but it didn't miscarry I found out at 12 week scan it was a missed miscarriage. Have you rang your doctor yet? You should try to get an ultrasound to confirm complete MC, or at the very least a blood test to monitor your HCG levels. Is this your first MC? Its important that you don't blame yourself, have you got a good support network? The support here is fantastic it helps me a ton.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz, that was an epic post! Been a bit AWOL today. Been in bed all afternoon. Made the toddler party and the docs at 5 but that's all. More of the same antibiotics (another dose of thrush to look forward to then, best stock up on Canesten) and feeling very teary and sorry for myself. Called in sick for work tomorrow. 
On the plus side OH finally got the tree!


----------



## Lozdi

Ug antibiotics are not fun at all, tis no fun feeling like someone set your twinkle on fire! I ran out of cream ended up with honey on it. :haha: Toddler party while your poorly? Now thats dedication, I would have not been able to face it. You should have a true duvet day tomorrow, with ample theraputic chocolate. 

I'm in a right old state today, alternating between being upset at stress, and ecstatic at approaching O.

Good news about your tree! We only got ours a couple days ago. This year, I don;t really care about christmas but the boys do, so on goes the brave face and up goes the tree! I just realised I will be in the 2WW on christmas day. BUGGER! I was going to get plastered....:wacko:


----------



## Emum

9po, and despite all my promises, I am symptom spotting but only in my head. I haven't filled any in on FF though so have no idea what my score would be on there. And I have resisted testing, though I must admit I got the tests out and read the instruction leaflet today and contemplated doing one tomorrow but I shall hold firm at least until the weekend.

DH is back from his trip, which is :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
I think he thinks we might :sex: tonight to celebrate but I am completely knackered, my boobs hurt like mad, and I have the beginnings of a rotten cold (but I am really really not symptom spotting you understand :) ) so am not feeling so keen.

Welcome to the newbies. Sorry you've had to find yourselves in this part of the forum.


----------



## Lozdi

Well done for the willpower Emum :thumbup:

You cant help but symptom spot heck I'm doing it and havn't even O'd yet! I'm verrry aware of my uterus today, it feels a bit weird. Excuse me for possible TMS (Too Much Suggestion) But mayhap you could, um, sort your DH out without doing the whole dance? Less effort plus brownie points to use next time you BD! (Sorry for the way I put that its a bit blunt but thats just what OH and I are like lol)


----------



## MrsMM24

So sorry for your loss AMBERDW :hugs:


EMUM, sounds like he may have to catch the :sex: bug tomorrow.... Get some rest Hun!

:hugs: to those that suffered losses and that just plain need the hugs!

:dust: to everyone on the thread!

Just quickly checking in. I am not TTC this cycle so I am just stalking, which is really all I can do with many threads lately. Just bouncing back from the news that we are not TTC for a couple of cycles.... Wishing everyone in here Luck and BFPs!


----------



## Ashjim

Hi sorry to jump in here but am confused over lots of things  had a mmc 6.5 weeks ago at ten weeks pregnant, the sac was only 7 weeks but there was also another 2! So apparently I got pregnant with triplets!! So first question is has anyone had multiple pregnancies and is it likely to happen to me again ( I would be just delighted with any baby(s). Also I was bleeding for 1.5 day four weeks after the d and. C but that only lasted a day, now I seem to have started my actual first af after the procedure, is it good to start ttc again now? .. Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Ashjim. Can't help you with the multiple pregnancy bit, but welcome, sorry for your loss, and once AF has gone, as soon as you feel ready to start ttc again I would say you will be fine. 
Loz, sadly chocolate is the worst possible thing I could eat at the moment. Which is an absolute disaster. 
Hi Mrs MM.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm so sorry for the losses of the ladies new to the thread. *hugs*


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Emum! Sorry I missed your post somehow! Pleased hubby is home, impossible not to symptom spot isn't it? I hope all the signs are there and you get a Christmas pressie to remember!


----------



## mrs.temple

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. It has been a stressful day waiting for the doctor's office to call. I took another test this morning (I'm not obsessing, I promise!) and it was much darker than yesterday. 
For the people newer to the thread than me...I'm so sorry for your losses. My miscarriage was painful emotionally and it hurt physically more than any period I had ever had. 
I'm trying not to constantly think about being pregnant, but...
Again, thank you to everyone in the thread. This thread has been much more informative than many I have seen.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks MrsTemple, we all feel the same. The pain is awful and nobody really warns you. I hope you feel physically better soon, I found with my natural miscarriage once the physical pain eased I could start trying to deal with the emotional stuff. I didn't find this site till my second miscarriage and the support has been marvellous. I have learnt all about charting, temping and learning when I ovulate to maximise my chances of conceiving again as quickly as possible. It hasn't happened for me this month, but we have had 2 December bfp's so far , and there will be more to come soon I'm sure. It only usually takes me about 4 months to conceive but I have found that taking control of that aspect of my fertility has helped me deal with the losses in a more positive way. But whether you go down that road or not we are all here for each other and it's great.


----------



## ickle pand

Another BFN today. No sign of the witch yet, wish she would stop toying with me and put me out of my misery :(


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone! Emum glad your dh is back safe and sound! Mrs migg hope the medicine worked and you got a better nights sleep. Hi to all the new ladies, so sorry for your losses, this is a great thread where you'll find lots of support. ickle hope the witch comes soon if you're sure she's coming, you must be feeling really frustrated, I hope next month is the one for you x x x no cramps or nightmares! Dreamt of an ex boyfriend though but it was a pretty non emotional dream if you know what I mean, think I was more happy than not, just so long as I don't get nightmares I'm happy! Louby, loz, aunty, Mrs mm, mrs temple :wave:


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning ladies

Ickle - its so frustrating the waiting. At least if you knew for sure AF was coming than you can prepare, its the not knowing and deep down hope that messes with our minds.

Fili - dreams can be normal but I can understand your fear. Like you said as long as there is no nightmares - yay!!

Mrs mig - hope you have a better,more relaxing day today and the witch is not too hard on you.

Loz - will your speculum arrive today.

emum - glad you man is home, so nice to have them back. How was it having the bodyguard all that time. Good luck for your DS and his karate today.


Hope all the other ladies are well, louby auntlo and everyone else. Sorry you find yourselve here to the new ladies, you'll find lots of support and advice.

afm - getting a few twinges and aches but no real cramps which I had last time. Mood varies from happiness to doubt although this time I do feel more positive than I did last time. From day 1 last time I was scared but this time I do feel more relaxed so lets hope this one is a keeper!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi pink, I think twinges are normal. It's just last time I had really painful cramping so since I've always had painful cramping in pregnancy and not now I think that might be a good sign but god you never know, I don't know what's normal! I hope we both get our sticky beans. I am also having problems with my nose, it's either stuffy or runny! How's your hunger? I could eat a horse everyday!


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Hi pink, I think twinges are normal. It's just last time I had really painful cramping so since I've always had painful cramping in pregnancy and not now I think that might be a good sign but god you never know, I don't know what's normal! I hope we both get our sticky beans. I am also having problems with my nose, it's either stuffy or runny! How's your hunger? I could eat a horse everyday!


I had really bad painful cramps and right sided pain (prob the cyst) also last time right through till 8 weeks (when other symptoms also reduced), so scary. Everyone kept saying it was normal i.e. uterus expanding but still a worry. My appetite is bit down actually which is not like me, I can usually eat through anything. Nothing usually puts me off food.

Have you told anyone else yet? I was going to hold off but might have to tell Dad/step mum (maybe next week) as they organise the ski holiday that I won't be going on now!!


----------



## filipenko32

Just my mum dad and sister and two close friends and five hundred people on b and b that's it! All those peeps help me through mc anyway so... It's the steroids which make me hungry it's normal to be off your food x x x. Are you happy about not going skiing?


pinksmarties said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Hi pink, I think twinges are normal. It's just last time I had really painful cramping so since I've always had painful cramping in pregnancy and not now I think that might be a good sign but god you never know, I don't know what's normal! I hope we both get our sticky beans. I am also having problems with my nose, it's either stuffy or runny! How's your hunger? I could eat a horse everyday!
> 
> 
> I had really bad painful cramps and right sided pain (prob the cyst) also last time right through till 8 weeks (when other symptoms also reduced), so scary. Everyone kept saying it was normal i.e. uterus expanding but still a worry. My appetite is bit down actually which is not like me, I can usually eat through anything. Nothing usually puts me off food.
> 
> Have you told anyone else yet? I was going to hold off but might have to tell Dad/step mum (maybe next week) as they organise the ski holiday that I won't be going on now!!Click to expand...


----------



## filipenko32

I'm wondering whether to go get a frer and a digi to see what they say!!


----------



## ickle pand

Exactly Pink! I'm 99.9999% sure that AF's on it's way but it's that 0.0001% in my mind saying "but you might not be" that is the loudest lol!

I'm so excited for the 2 of you with your little christmas puddings. Looking forward to seeing the first scan pics :)

I keep wondering what I'll do when I get my next BFP (check out my PMA - when not if) because a friend from real life is on here (hello Gill if you're stalking lol!) and I'd want to tell you ladies straight away but I'd feel bad if someone from real life found out before we'd told all of our family. Ach I'll just cross that bridge when I come to it lol!


----------



## loubyloumum

Good Monring Ladies :wave:

Fili - no cramp no nightmares = great news :thumbup:

Oh Ickle I do hope AF arrives for you soon if you know she is iminent! Its so hard just waiting - it truly messes with our heads :(

Welcome to all the new ladies - I'm so sorry you have found yourself here but as all the wonderful ladies had already said this thread is a great support to all :hugs:

Yey for your hubby being home Emum :happydance: how long did you have the bodyguard with you in the end? 

Pink I hope you are feeling well xx

Dodger how did you get on at your appointment yesterday? 

MrsMig I don't know about you but the witch isn't being all that kind to me over here :( this is the worst period I have ever had. The cramps last night were on the verge of MC pain! Is this normal for first AF? :shrug:

How is everyone else today? 

xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Louby, sorry the witch is being so hard on you this month. Are you able to hve a quiet day in today?

Ickle - you can add 0.1 to your temp if you did it an hour earlier so that makes it look even better. I know you are not confident so I'll be the extra 99.999% of hope for you and mybe you'll get you bfp tomorrow.

fili - more poas what are you waiting for!! It was nice to see it in black and white on the digi, if only for 24hrs but you can keep the frer.


----------



## Tarabay

Morning everyone!!!!! :wave:

Sorry i have been AWOL for a couple of days! finding this really hard to keep up with as i am constantly in and out of work this weather cuz of christmas coming up!

How is everyone? i had a read through the posts and my god i woudnt even no where to begin to reply to them all!

welcome to all the new girls that have found themselves here, it is hard but with all the support here it is great! hope u find urself in a better place soon!

Loz - great u think ur O soon!
Fili - glad ur keepin well and no nigtmares! :thumbup:
louby - my AF was WORSE than mc, it was terribe, i swear i am still gettin over the exhaustion from it and it has been gone a week!
pink - i went of my food with my LO, as ur preg progresses in the early stages im sure ur symptoms go up and down, ur just all over the place! 
MrsMig- hows the AF??
ickle- hope AF comes soon if she is on her way!!

Ahhh sorr if i have not mentioned everyone, as i say im totally wrecked and brain is in christmas shopping mode!!!

Hows the weather wer u all are??

AFM- still no dark opk's! i didnt do any yday as i was workin all day and then i stayed in my mums last nite and didnt have any with me, but did one this mornin with FMU and it was faint, the lines seem to go up and down on them! i was thinkin i would be ovulating very soon as it is near 2weeks since AF started! not much to report on the cm side either, did have some watery but that was a day or 2 after :sex: so maybe just thinkin it was hubbys?!??! still havent temped either, i can not get my head into gear in the mornin to do it as soon as i wake up! :sleep: i hope im doin this all right and not blowing my chances! am i not tryn hard enough???? i really want this girls, i think the closer to christmas it gets the harder im findin this! i wanted my baby in my belly over christmas!!!

Oh i forgot i LOVED the dream about leanne from corrie!!! hahahahahahaha and yeah i also noticed she is lookin at IVF after a couple of months of tryn!! if only it was that easy in real life to concieve that quick!!!

Hope everyone is well and has a good day!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I sympathise Tara. After miscarrying in October being pregnant again by Christmas seemed really doable but it has only been one proper cycle so it was a big hope really. 
Louby, my first AF after my natural miscarriage was horrible, just to warn you the second was as well. But let's hope it doesn't come to that! This one I'm having now is heavy but not painful at all, which is weird. 
Ickle, if the witch is coming I hope she comes soon. 
Afm I think maybe with this sinus infection it's a good job I'm not pregnant this month. I'm throwing all the drugs at it I can, not that anything seems to help. I have had to come back to bed. The pain really is bloody awful.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, and I had a text from my friend who has the dreams late last night saying "oh, my pregnancy dream was spot on. My other friend Clare is pregnant" 
Jeez, thanks for that! 
In other news frer's are on buy 1 get 1 free in Superdrug so stock up ladies!


----------



## Lozdi

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

Hi Ashjim, sorry for your loss :hugs: you werent far along so you can TTC again after AF as long as you feel ready and as long as the doctor has no reason for you not to.

Mrs Miggins...we must find you an alternative to chocolate that you can eat whenever, theres got to be other feel good foods.

Ickle sorry about the BFN, I looked at your chart are you sure your out this month? I'm still a chart newbie but looks like your temps havent dropped completely yet...and I got to browsing chart galleries last night and some ladies had very late BFP's. 

Fili the nose thing happened to me in all pg, I think its initially caused by the pregnany hormones, but I find its like a defense system against catching a bug. Not so easy for the germies to get through. 

Pink my appetite didn't increase right away either you might be like me, off foor for a week or so then BAM hungry hungry hungry, constantly. 

Hi Louby...yes weird painful heavy clotty or unusually light AF is all 'normal' after a MC. It sucks but I guess its the uterus having a good spring clean!

As for me, no speculum arrival yet, but thats fine because I'm on CD12 and I am not sure about looking at my cervix when I'm near O...although, it might be quite enlightening. Plus we BD this morning and it was fabulous I'm hoping it was a lucky BD :haha: I managed to not get right out of bed after too so swimmers had time for a race! Dozed for around an hour after then had cramping in my lower uterus plus more twinges on the right side ovary. I did read spermies can soften the cervix (not sure if true) and I KNOW orgasms create some swimmer friendly movement, so hoping that cramp was them getting through the cervix! I'm clenched up tight now lol darent move much which is silly I know we BD 4 hours ago now. OPK's still neg but can't say if they will stay neg today yet as not done the other 3 yet. I'm POAS 4x a day CD12-Ov. OH is a bit poorly and was showing no signs of wanting a wiggle when we woke up, so I used the tactic of just make him feel a bit better and leave it in his hands. One chest and stomach rub later 'my arms ached' so I stopped and turned over...and behold, he was ready. This tactical BD is alot of fun sometimes! I might have a full fry up today, not had one in weeks.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies :)

I messed up my temp today - I should've temped when I woke up at 5 but I dozed off and woke a couple of times more before my alarm went off, so I've really no idea what it should be and I can't correct it :( Maybe I should just discard it. 

Damn I wish there was a Superdrug near me. Any idea how long the BOGOF on FRER is on for?

I'm still not having any AF cramps which is good but my sex drive is through the roof which is always a sign with me. Mother nature is so cruel making me horny when I can't DTD lol!


----------



## Lozdi

Yes that is cruel, when my AF approaches I am the furthest from horny. I do wonder just how much a time difference affects our temps. I guess to figure that out for myself I'd have to temp with no variation in time at all for an entire cycle after this one. NOT looking forward to that, I'll miss my sleep-ins.


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi - just temp and go back to sleep. That's what I do. I love waking up knowing that I don't need to get up yet :)


----------



## Lozdi

Easier said than done for me unfortunately...I have no problem going back to sleep but the waking up bit is a pain. I'll see how this cycle goes, if O is well defined and if not I'll have to get strict with myself.


----------



## pinksmarties

I set my alarm for 7 when I normally got up but kept waking at 5. If I'd set it for 5 I'd never have gotten any sleep!! I think I'll stop temping now as I am just scaring myself the temps will drop.

fili -I am not bothered about not going, this is more important to me. I will make the OH go as he REALLY enjoys this holiday. It is too expensive for me to go and just potter about, plus I went on holidy last time at 6 weeks and it was horrible. I could not relax fully thinking I would mc whilst away etc. My sister who was a tower of strength for me even though she wasn't physically with me during the mc wants to be the first to know. She was the one who got my CBFM on her ebay account, but I will still wait till next week closer the 5 week mark to tell her.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - hope you are cosied up in bed :hugs: Nothing worse that a double whammy of AF and feeling unwell.

Tara - you are doing everything you can. The watery cm can be sign of your fertile time as some women don't always get ewcm. Have you noticed ewcm in teh past? I would have thought your OH would have been more sticky/ rather than watery and only the next day. Luckily I won't reasonably consistantly but I did adjust my temps if needed.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> Yes that is cruel, when my AF approaches I am the furthest from horny. I do wonder just how much a time difference affects our temps. I guess to figure that out for myself I'd have to temp with no variation in time at all for an entire cycle after this one. NOT looking forward to that, I'll miss my sleep-ins.

I work shifts so I can't actually temp at the same time, but based on my last cycle's temps, I really don't think it affects much. As long as I am true to taking my temp right when I wake up and have been asleep for 3 hours or more, it seems to do just fine for me.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - I think I'd be the same. Spending all that money when you'd be on your own most of the time would be a bit silly. Might as well stay at home and blow it on cute baby things :)

Dodgercpl - that's good that it still works for you. I think it's one of those things that you don't know whether it'll work or not until you try it. 

AFM - I had some spotting earlier along with a lot of EWCM, so just waiting to see if it turns into AF or not.


----------



## filipenko32

Pink I hear you, I would be exactly the same! 

Mrs migg, hope you're all snug and warm, watching a good film and drinking hot chocolate. X x x 

Just been out for a lovely two hour walk with hubby, it is soooooo cold!! :xmas7:

Ickle why is the witch torturing you!! :nope::growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't blame you either Pink. Even though chances are you are going to have a lovely problem free pregnancy, I don't think I would want to stray too far from home in the early weeks. I am indeed tucked up in bed, having the duvet over my face is the only thing that offers me any slight relief from this awful pain. I am wondering whether it may be a migraine as well as infected sinuses. I have never known anything like it. I really can't be doing with it either I have my cards to write, presents to wrap and still loads of Christmas shopping to do. Spending 3 days in bed was not on my mental planner! I've caused mayhem at work by not going in today as we already have a therapist down with tonsillitis.


----------



## filipenko32

Work will do without you, it's more important you get better and you've had a lot of stress and a lot going on recently. Give yourelf a massive break, that's an order!! Cards, present etc can wait or you could ask hubby nicely? Thinking about you x x x x


----------



## Emum

Uuuuhgh! I have just realised how fat and unfit I have got since the miscarriage! Just in time for Christmas too. Trouble is I keep getting really hungry in my 2 ww and eating for two just in case I am pregnant, then when it turns out I'm not, I don't cut down correspondingly in the first 2 weeks in case it affects ovulation. So I have managed to put on a whole stone since the beginning of September. My trainer has just left, and I missed my last 2 weeks with her, because DD had a fit a fortnight ago, and DH had his troubles last week and I was sorting out a security assessment on the house. After only 2 weeks off though, I am so stiff and not able to move through anywhere nearly the same range as I was :(

I think operation healthy eating and more exercise has to start as soon as Christmas is over and hopefully this won't knock my ttc efforts off kilter too badly. And that I wont use said efforts as an excuse not to do it.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww emum, just start after xmas or just start cutting back now if it makes you feel better. I hear you though I always feel like that after mc's. I was 8.5 stone all my 20's 30 and 31 and since the mc's 11stone and then some probably. BUT i actually quite like my new curves  I found exercise really helped me to cope with the stress too - once i got out there i was fine. You'll get back on it x x


----------



## ickle pand

I've been the same. I needed to lose weight before the mc but I've added at least an extra half stone on :( Ok I'm going to go to and register with the gym tonight while DH is out. You're all authorised to shout at me if I don't do it!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't blame you either Pink. Even though chances are you are going to have a lovely problem free pregnancy, I don't think I would want to stray too far from home in the early weeks. I am indeed tucked up in bed, having the duvet over my face is the only thing that offers me any slight relief from this awful pain. I am wondering whether it may be a migraine as well as infected sinuses. I have never known anything like it. I really can't be doing with it either I have my cards to write, presents to wrap and still loads of Christmas shopping to do. Spending 3 days in bed was not on my mental planner! I've caused mayhem at work by not going in today as we already have a therapist down with tonsillitis.

*hugs* I hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I put weight on after having dd and then after my 1st mc I thought "if I can't be pregnant I might as well be thin." so I went to slimming world and lost almost 2 stone. Stopped going just after my last bfp as I needed to eat a lot when I was pregnant and after the loss at 10 weeks was not in the mindset for dieting at all, even though I had found the plan really easy to stick to. I didn't think there was much point going back before getting pregnant again and I have obviously gained a bit but it's not too bad, the 2 stone loss gave me a good kick start. But Emum, just watch things like butter, cheese, and oils. Limit bread to 2 slices a day and you will see a difference I reckon. No point going for it completely as you WILL be pregnant again in a couple of months. 
Fil, if you saw my OH's handwriting and the way he wraps gifts you would understand why I am not asking him to do it. People would think Edie had done it. 
Ickle, any more signs? I read on the recurrent miscarriage thread about someone who got a bfp on 16dpo so I'm still classing you as a contender!
Anyone heard of Wellsprings progesterone cream? My friend told me about it yesterday. I think I will get some when i get paid. She was trying for her second for 11 months and got pregnant the first cycle she used it. She has 6 weeks to go now.


----------



## filipenko32

Ha same with my dh he wanted to give wedding vouchers in a used envelope!!!! Heaven forbid! I've heard a lot of success stories about the cream. Yu buy it online. You have to use it straight after ov x x x I was on progesterone pessaries after ov it's part of my consultants protocol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Where do you apply it to?


----------



## filipenko32

Good question I don't know with the cream... I wondered that myself but never found out. Def not up your bum or nether regions though :rofl: I know that much!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Phew. You know me, that was my fear!!!


----------



## ickle pand

My DH "doesn't do cards" apparently so I have to organise them all. The only presents he's wrapped are mine and he's not even written tags for them! Lazy bugger!

No more signs. I just went to the loo and checked - no more spotting. So of course now I'm wondering if it was IB lol! 

I think I might give the natural progesterone cream a go next cycle (if this one ever ends!) I think my own levels are a bit low and that's why I took agnus castus.


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Good question I don't know with the cream... I wondered that myself but never found out. Def not up your bum or nether regions though :rofl: I know that much!

I looked into it, you rotate the sites, some people put in inner thighs, stomach, chest arms etc.

Mrsmig - My oh is the same about wrapping etc. He one used a whole sheet to wrap a tiny box. In the end there was more wraping and sellotape than gift and it ended up looking a papier mache rugby ball!!


----------



## ickle pand

Just found this link about where to apply it :) https://support.wellsprings-health.com/2009/10/16/where-do-i-apply-the-cream/


----------



## Lozdi

Q: Where should I put the progesterone cream?

A: Because progesterone is very fat-soluble, it is easily absorbed through the skin. From subcutaneous fat, progesterone is absorbed into capillary blood. Thus absorption is best at all the skin sites where people blush: face, neck, chest, breasts, inner arms and palms of the hands.

Found that on a FAQ page. 

The only person allowed to wrap pressies in my house is me! OH doesn't mind...and I love wrapping stuff. Its one of the very few things I do completely neatly and efficiently! I wait right until christmas eve, then do the whole lot in one go. Usually with a beer, but this time probably with a hot chocolate. No beer now until AF.


----------



## filipenko32

:rofl: men ey? Thanks for that loz, I had some red wine in the first half of my cycle and one at 8dpo as that's supposed to be good for you. I had a bottle over the week. It was one Faye recommended to me, it was rjoca. X x


----------



## Lozdi

Oops Ickle beat me to it :winkwink:

I'm starting to freak out. Its silly I know but have any of you ladies ever missed your LH surge? I don't think I have missed mine im only on day 12 but I worry that I will miss it. The surge after the MMC lasted less than 24 hours.


----------



## Lozdi

I cant stand the taste of red wine, OH drinks it maybe I can have a sip of his if I need something to make me sleep. I do like mulled wine alot but the things added to it are often not recommended for use during pregnancy. Herbs and such. Sooo, not for use in the 2ww.


----------



## ickle pand

I don't really like red wine either. I do like rose and some whites though. It makes my face bright red though so I usually stick to Southern Comfort and coke or Blue WKD (classy I know lol)


----------



## Lozdi

Ahh, I can't have southern comfort due to it being the chief ingredient of a concoction I made aged 13 containing that and white rum and taboo.....and a touch of blackcurrent cordial. Almost had to have my stomach pumped, so I'm a super light drinker nowadays and can't handle anything stronger than a mild beer! My all time favourite drink ever is water. How gorgeous is it when you are hot and bothered and thirsty and theres this fab clear tastleless wonderful thirst quencher mmmmmmmmm I think I'm thirsty lol a pint of water coming up!


----------



## ickle pand

I stay away from vodka because it makes me silly and I make bad decisions lol! I used to drink vodka and irn bru in my late teens/early 20's which explains a lot!


----------



## filipenko32

Lozdi said:


> Oops Ickle beat me to it :winkwink:
> 
> I'm starting to freak out. Its silly I know but have any of you ladies ever missed your LH surge? I don't think I have missed mine im only on day 12 but I worry that I will miss it. The surge after the MMC lasted less than 24 hours.

Loz, it is possible to miss it but it's really really unlikely if you're testing at least twice a day x x


----------



## sarah_anne

I've had a LOT of ewcm the past few days and I'm kind of crampy today. Do you think it's possible I'm actually ovulating? Now would be about the right time if this were a normal cycle, but it's not. 

Also, how do I know of my AF is late? Doctor said my cycle could be longer than usual, so how do I know if I'm pregnant or if AF is just late because of the miscarriage? 

SO confused!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Sarah you don't unfortunately, you could count on from ov according to your number of days in your usual luteal phase


----------



## sarah_anne

filipenko32 said:


> Sarah you don't unfortunately, you could count on from ov according to your number of days in your usual luteal phase

I'm not using OPKs this month, so I guess I'll just have to keep temping and hope that that picks up ovulation. My LP is usually 13 days, but has been longer and shorter before. Sigh... Just really hoping that AF doesn't show up on Christmas. I'd like to just enjoy a nice day with family without having to deal with that. 

I ordered this cute onesy online when I was pregnant and it came in the mail yesterday. Just about broke my heart... :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Don't worry you'll use it one day I promise x x x.


----------



## Emum

Booh Sucks! Probably just as well in light of my last post, but we are going out to a friends for supper tonight, and I promised to bring dessert. I had planned to make a chocolate bread and butter pudding, and when I just went down to start making it, my horrid children had eaten 3 out of the 8 pains au chocolat I had planned to make it with! I just hope the host has made a huge main course and no one is very hungry come dessert time as there will be nouvelle cuisine size portions!


----------



## filipenko32

Mmmm you're making me want bread and butter pudding :munch: 
Diet after Xmas?


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Mmmm you're making me want bread and butter pudding :munch:
> Diet after Xmas?

Mmmmm I'm going out for dinner with friends on New Years Eve though. Diet in January?


----------



## filipenko32

Deal January!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum tell the dinenr party guests the story of why its a small portion it will be good for a laugh! Mine would have eaten all 8.


----------



## filipenko32

My bbs are burning on and off. Burning. is that normal?


----------



## Emum

Yes see here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAp8j4c2LGs

But also common in early pregnancy. Don't worry


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> Yes see here
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAp8j4c2LGs
> 
> But also common in early pregnancy. Don't worry

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

They're not quite that bad but close!!


----------



## Emum

So, some virtual sharing as there won't be enough to go round IRL!

https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/6185/breadandbutterpudding.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think so. When I was pregnant with dd any bra except the softest plainest cotton ones used to make the skin on my nipples itch and burn like crazy as well. 
Ickle, I am wondering about taking agnus castus as well. I took it when I was trying to get pregnant with dd, even though my cycles have always been pretty regular I thought maybe it wouldn't do any harm.


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> So, some virtual sharing as there won't be enough to go round IRL!
> 
> https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/6185/breadandbutterpudding.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Oh wow emum that looks amazing!! I am eating it :munch: :munch: I have put ice-cream on it too. Quick hide it from your children!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum said:


> So, some virtual sharing as there won't be enough to go round IRL!
> 
> https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/6185/breadandbutterpudding.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm I AM very poorly Emum....:kiss:


----------



## AmberDW

how long should you wait before trying again after miscarriage. I have heard 1 to 2 cycles and I have heard 6 months. I'm still in a daze over this one and don't know what is best. I saw the most awful dr yesterday and she was no help at all


----------



## Emum

Are there any special circumstances Amber? If no infection, and not molar or ectopic for example, the only reason to wait at all is for dating reasons or your own emotional wellbeing. Most of us on this thread started when the bleeding stopped without waiting for first AF, though not all that many of us conceived that quickly.


----------



## AmberDW

I have an appt with the original OBGYN on Tuesday, they wouldn't see me until I was 8 weeks, well I started my miscarriage saturday and yesterday I'm pretty sure I passed all the tissue and then went to my sons doctor here in town who is a family practice dr and she was horrible, said they didn't have any equipment in office to do any sort of scan or anything, I was like "really??" anyway, she said it sounds like a miscarriage and they tested me and it still came up positive but she said very light and to wait a week and test again if I don't have any pain, which I don't. I am still going to go to my appt I had set up on tuesday and tell them I started bleeding and hope they still see me. I don't feel like I should go to ER because I'm not in any pain and the bleeding is very light now.


----------



## pinksmarties

Amber, sorry for your loss and welcome. It sounds like the doctors wasn't very helpful. If everything is straight forward most of us were ttc as soon as the bleeding stops (to avoid infection). It is as emum says. Continue with hpts as once they are negative your cycle may resume to normal although that can be a bit haywire after a mc.

Emum - your pudding looks fab. I have an open pot of cream in the fridge with nothing to use it with, that will go perfectly! However I think Mrsmig needs it more.

Fili - can't help you with the burning boobs. Mine were so tender I could hardly wear a bra at all and sometimes had to wear those vest with support.


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry for your loss Amber, it's as emum and pink say and if you feel emotionally ready x x 

Mrs migg how are your sinuses now? 

Ickle any news on the af front? 

Loz, just found out that beer has folic acid in it!! However folic acid vitamins with water do the job just as well!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum, that looks fantastic...Mrs Miggins IS very poorly y'know...she should get some!

Fili burning/aching/feeling like they will implode/being like stiff orbs of firey metal upon waking- all normal pregnancy boobages!

Amber- I'd have hit that doctor- no equipment??? So, they can't draw bloods there to monitor your hcg decline? Piffle, some doctors place that is! When you see the original ob, you have to convince them to give you peace of mind. Tell them you worry all the time about retained material, and ask them could you have a transvaginal scan just to see whats left. It will only take 5 mins to confirm clear uterus or not, its a really quick scan. I had to push to get mine, expect the same resistance but persist. I was utterly convinced I had retained material, so much so I was freaking but I was all clear. I can't imagine what state I'd be in by now if I hadn't been scanned! I don;t want to worry you unecessarily, but I was talking to a lady the other day, and we got to talking about MC's, she told me she had one, and for 7 months after she had messed up AF, doctors kept saying ohh its just irregular period but nope she had to have d&c once she managed to get them to actually scan her! 7 months after her loss she finally got sorted. Thats the most extreme case of retained materials I have heard of so far. She was ok after, but the whole ordeal did her head in. I see your in Cali, you have good insurance? I hear too many examples of doctors fobbing people off in the usa, a friend of mine didn;t even get to have a scan til she was 8 months gone!


----------



## Lozdi

:rofl: Fili, thats such a random piece of info I love it! I agree about the vits and water instead though!

The news just came out with this prize gem 'You are what you google'

Blimey. So I'm a cervix. :happydance::haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Am I daft? I popped into tesco's on the way home to get some cooked chicken (couldn't be arsed to cook as OH out with works do) and bought a lovely 'little roo' baby rattle.


----------



## Lozdi

:flower:Your not daft, not daft at all, you have got to enjoy yourself and whats more fun than picking up bits and bobs for your baby. Just don;t get too much, or you will start to worry. Keep it to the rattle and maybe a babygrow or 2 after you have had your 12w scan. Just so you know, MMC are RARELY repeated, especially one after another. In all the posts I have read in the last 6 weeks I have only seen that twice, and tbh, it may have been the same poster 2 different sites. Much rarer than one MMC for sure. Your 10 weeks MMC, was it discovered at 10 weeks but earlier gestation? I'm just wondering, as that info is now wayyyyy back in this speed thread and my memory fails me. Mine was 7 weeks found at 12 weeks.

I did't get a single thing in my last pg, I was waiting til 12 weeks. I do wish I had let myself buy just one little thing though, would have given me comfort now. I put a mini chocolate out of the last tin we had with my baby's scan pic in the box where I keep the ashes of a cat who saved my life. It probably sounds weird but I feel like my body hung on so I could find out at a scan, and get a pic. My Tara (cats name) looks after my baby, thats how i imagine it. 

Sorry I got off topic there, had a misty moment and felt like sharing. I'm daft Pink, not you! That cat really did save my life.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You are daft. Anyone who goes into Tesco with less than 2 weeks to go till Christmas must be!!


Sorry Pink. No, not daft. It's lovely to indulge yourself with these little things. 
Amber, as the other ladies say. 
Fil, I'm in ridiculous amounts of pain. I feel like I've been punched really hard in my right eye. I got up to have a bit of tea and to see dd for an hour before she went to bed but I will be back in bed again soon. The darkness is my friend!!


----------



## Lozdi

Hahaha good point about tesco! Still, I braved argos today and found I was in there only 8 minutes!

Sorry you feel so awful Mrs Miggins :flower:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - thankyou. That was a lovely story. I am glad having your scan with your cats ashes gives you comfort, knowing they are together. You are not daft. How did the cat save you?

I had private scan at 10 weeks that showed 'something was wrong' they wouldn't say much else but there was no heartbeat that's for sure. When I went to the EPU a few days later it just showed and empty sac measuring 6-7 weeks. However I am still sure there was a grey blob showing on the private scan. I wonder occasionally if it was reabsorbed. Officially recorded as a was blighted ovum.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I spent 19 long years working for Tesco, that's a lot of Christmases I'll never get back! I need a bloody good reason to go in there these days.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> You are daft. Anyone who goes into Tesco with less than 2 weeks to go till Christmas must be!!

:haha: I know but I was in and out in 10 minutes with the self serve as I only went for the chicken.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My friend told me I should get rid of my positive pregnancy tests but they are all I have to remind me of the two babies I lost. So I don't think these things are daft I think they are lovely. However this time next year Pink's heart will be melting as she sees her baby learn how to pick up that Roo rattle and shake it.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> My friend told me I should get rid of my positive pregnancy tests but they are all I have to remind me of the two babies I lost. So I don't think these things are daft I think they are lovely. However this time next year Pink's heart will be melting as she sees her baby learn how to pick up that Roo rattle and shake it.

Stop it you are making me all emotional again :cry: I really hope so. I kept my last test that I took, I wished I kept my others too.

I hope tomorrow bring some relief from your sinuses :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I think the rattle is lovely pink:hugs: and not in the slightest bit daft, and I am just the same with the pregnancy tests from my last pregnancy mrs migg and soo sorry you're in pain i do feel for you keep yourself in bed and comfy and dark x x x Lovely lovely story too loz :hugs: 




Mrs Miggins said:


> You are daft. Anyone who goes into Tesco with less than 2 weeks to go till Christmas must be!!
> 
> 
> Sorry Pink. No, not daft. It's lovely to indulge yourself with these little things.
> Amber, as the other ladies say.
> Fil, I'm in ridiculous amounts of pain. I feel like I've been punched really hard in my right eye. I got up to have a bit of tea and to see dd for an hour before she went to bed but I will be back in bed again soon. The darkness is my friend!!




Mrs Miggins said:


> My friend told me I should get rid of my positive pregnancy tests but they are all I have to remind me of the two babies I lost. So I don't think these things are daft I think they are lovely. However this time next year Pink's heart will be melting as she sees her baby learn how to pick up that Roo rattle and shake it.


----------



## Lozdi

Pink did you crave the chicken? I ate 3 or 4 roast chickens per week with first pg...gave birth almost at due date to a 8 lb 12er.....chicken is good for mass!

The cat saved my life because I was in a terrible abusive relationship, the kind where the man works on the womans self esteem. It was violent sometimes too. Tara gave me something to love that needed me, and was an innocent, I managed to leave him within a fortnight of getting her, after 2 years of his evil ways. She used to nuzzle me when I cried. When I moved out to live with first sons dad, tara stayed at my mums because thats where she was happy, but then she left mums after a couple of years and would come back every few months to 'say hi'. All this time I was having my kids and being a mum and knowing Tara was out there somewhere one day I was walking past mums, and she ran out and told me to pop round in a bit, as I had a visitor. It was Tara. so small but with such a healthy coat, she was dying. She had just turned up at my mums on the sunday, mum had told me on the tuesday, wednesday we took her to the vets, and thursday we had to let her go because she had what felt to the vet like widespread tumors, and wasn't eating. To operate would have just made her suffer. I went home before the injection and put on my best and brightest outfit, grabbed a cat teddy and went back and sang her to sleep on that thursday afternoon. I took that teddy home and the only time its left my bedside since was when I took it to hosp for the MMC. On that thursday night a 'lost cat' poster came through the door, we rang them and arranged to go round, they live on the next street to us. Turns out that they thought she was 2 (she was always small) and she had adopted them sometime after leaving my mums. She was happy and fine and one day the sunday morning actually, the woman told me she had been more affectionate and vocal than usual, left, and never come back. My Tara came home to me to say goodbye. I cry when I tell this, I'm sobbing like a mad woman now, but I'm sooooo glad she came home to say goodbye. A cat very worthy of looking after my angel baby. If Tara hadn't have come along and gotten me away from that creep I doubt I would be alive today, the man was a psycho. Tara sleeps by my bed forever and is as comforting now as she ever was, albeit not physically. I miss her but at the same time, she is there.

I actually had my first MC while in the abovementioned relationship. Wasn't clinically recognized as I never did a test, but the occurence was just too specific, it was definitely a spontaneous complte MC of around 5/6 weeks. I have mixed feelings about that one because I didn;t know about it til it happened, and the guy was evil. He also had to have meds that can damage fertility, so maybe that was what caused the MC.

I think I'm treading memory lane tonight, even the dark bits. :wacko:


----------



## hopeithappens

trying to catch up on the last few days so apologies if i miss anyone lol 

Pink - Congrats on your little bean!!

Mrs m - I know exactly how u feel i had an infection in my sinuses a few yrs ago the headache and pain behind my eyes was horrendous i couldnt stand up without wanting to be sick, and so dizzy

ickle - i hate it when the witch does the same to me but theres still hope until or if she does turn up which i hope she doesnt and u get ur bfp


afm - on cd 11 got my opks today first time using them so atleast now i should know when i ov instead of just guessing, but cant work out whats going on with me had a little bit of ewcm the other day but bbs have been getting really sore over the past 2days and have been getting dull cramp on and off today we only started ttc again last fri so it cant b what i wish it was lol and i know theres nothing left as had a very clear neg 3days after bleeding started and again on mon wondering if its ov but opks today only have faint lines so god knows lol but finally put my tree up yesterday woohoo!! it did look gr8 but ds has been pulling baubles off it all day, night out with work 2moro nyt i know ill have a good time just really cant seem to get in the mood, ds birthday on sun and im totally disorganised havent even wrapped his presents yet feels like ive got so much going on this weekend and havent got enough time to fit it all in lol x


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins thats horrible! How can she say that???? That, to me, is akin to saying 'get rid of your loved one's headstone its not healthy to remember' I think the first + test from a pregnancy should be saved no matter what the outcome, and thats that. I have all three of mine, the MMC one is actually still in my purse, I see it sometimes and it makes me smile a bit because I was soooo happy when I saw it. I'll never throw it away. No test from my first MC, but believe me that experience is etched in my head. I actually MC'd while in a hospital because the evil guy was hospitalised and we were messing about in a bathroom when it happened. 

Pink if you saw something on your MMC scan then didnt, you reabsorbed it. I hate the term blighted ovum. Mine didn't reabsorb, but the doctors and nurses couldn't see it, if you know what I mean without me going into graphicals. I saw him, can;t quite explain it, said goodbye and let him go. Nurse said that it wasn't the baby, but I know differently...and if that wasn't the baby, then where was it? She had no answer for that! (Had clearly seen it on the fateful 12 week scan just a few days before)

You might have to tell me to shush, I feel like an open flood gate tonight!


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Hope, I don't know about you but I do my best pressie wrappig the night before they need to be wrapped by!

I can't explain your achey boobs, body does all sorts after a MC


----------



## ickle pand

The witch finally got me :(


----------



## Lozdi

I'm sorry Ickle :hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

Evening ladies. Sorry been AWOL this evening. I have a mammoth sweetie bag making session on 200 £5 sweetie cones!!! I'm half way through and three quarters through a bottle of wine too oooops :-/ hinny is out at his Xmas do tonight. Havnt got chance to catch up but I will do first thing tomorrow :)
Ickle I'm so sorry the witch got you but next month WILL be our month for sure!!! 
Hope you all have a lovely eveing and speak tomorrow xxx
It's bizarre I feel like your all my friends but yet I've never met any of you - thank you ladies :hugs: xxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - I am so sorry AF arrived :hugs: 

loz - :cry: you and me both, very tearful tonight. Your story was so sad but lovely at the same time (apart form the arse of a boyfriend bit). You are very strong person and will be a great mum when it happens for you. :flower:

Louby - sounds like a fab night in. I love getting pick and mix and grazing!

Hope - fingers crossed for your ov soon. I was getting ewcm a few days before ov. I used to get obvious aches before mc but not as much since so you must be near. Keep opk-ing and I'm sure you'll pick up your surge. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blimey Louby you sound busy! And nice work with the wine! I may have a glass or two tomorrow if I feel better. 
Loz. I once lived with a guy who was quite cruel, and we had two cats. They sensed what was going on and tried to protect me too. 
Ickle, boo to the witch. Here's to our New Year Bfp's ladies.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Holy confusion Batman!!

I've spent the last couple hours just going crazy in my mind and wanting to come home and get it all out in here. I don't know what to think and I think my OB is having about the same thoughts right now.

My numbers tripled. Yep they tripled. I'm at 72 hCG. Which is enough to schedule a last minute appointment to meet with my OB to talk about possibilities in the morning, but not enough for the doc to say that I'm still pregnant. So in the morning at 1030am, I'll be heading back in to have my blood drawn again and to meet with my OB. I can only assume she's going to want to talk about the possibilities of a d and c or whatever that pill is to hurry up miscarriages and maybe she'll talk about the possibility of it being a viable pregnancy.

My numbers have/had been so low from the start - first 10, then 20, then 19 - but now they've gone up to 72. I know I'm not ready to talk about anything that could harm a viable baby - so no d and c or pill yet for me. But this all throws me very much back onto a roller coaster while blindfolded! I'd made peace with all of this and was moving forward! Now I feel like I don't know which way to turn and hope.


----------



## Lozdi

Louby thats spot on, I have shared more with you Ladies than I have with most of the people I know in person. United by loss, together in hope is what we are :flower:

Cats are truly amazing. Theres no cat smiley, I wonder how to make and submit them....


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blimey dodger! That must be soooo confusing for you!! Will be waiting to hear your news tomorrow. 10.30 your time will be late afternoon here won't it? I do hope it's good news for you.


----------



## hopeithappens

thats a lot of sweets louby sorry for bein nosey who r they for?

ickle - sorry the witch got u (hugz) the last af i had before my mc i had some not to painful cramp 4 about an hr went 2 the loo and was a little bit blood wen i wiped then nothing for the rest of the day which really got my hopes up as it had never happened before and i thought oooo cd it b ib, got up the next day and bang there was the witch along with the awful cramp 

loz - love the story bout the cat had me filling up, my sis had 6 awful yrs with i say a man but i wouldnt even call him that, the only gd thing she got was my gorgeous nephews and neice although my 8yr old nephew is still suffering from everything he saw go on, my niece hates him and youngest nephew doesnt have a clue who he is, their so called dad sent a message over facebook that he didnt want to see them anymore, thankfully if it wasnt 4 the youngest arriving they would have been married and thankfully you managed to escape aswell :)

pink - havent got much idea how long my cycles r i had the implant in 4 a yr and a half i had removed mid sept ov a week after then af arrived 8 days later the next cycle was 31 days then last cycle i ovd on cd 14/15 guessing by ewcm then miscarried on what would have been day 33 so not sure if i hadnt of been preg when af would have arrived i used 2 have a perfect 28day cycle before i had the implant in


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs Miggins said:


> Blimey dodger! That must be soooo confusing for you!! Will be waiting to hear your news tomorrow. 10.30 your time will be late afternoon here won't it? I do hope it's good news for you.

It is. I'm not sure whether I want to cry or hope or what. Yeah should be 8 hours later for you I think. The horrible thing is that while I'll be doing another blood test tomorrow, I likely won't have the results for that until Monday. :wacko: At the very least, I'll update with what the doc says about it all....


----------



## Lozdi

Dodger, firstly I have to say that I love the way you began that post!! 

It does sound as if there may be a bean still in there, have you had a scan since the MC? If a scan reveals a sac and no baby don't let them talk you into a d&c or pill, but ask them for a follow up scan one week after to see if theres any change. Rising hcg can be caused by living baby, your body detecting hcg and upping it thinking it is still pregnant, or very rarely by a molar pregnancy. Retained materials don;t usually cause rising hcg, just slow dropping or plateau then no more decrease. Scan is imperative. I know they put alot of faith in these hcg draws, but nothing beats actually looking with your own eyes!

I only had a pill straight away because I was so sure of my dates there was no room for doubt, but without 100% certainty, I would have demanded a follow up scan to double check. No matter what they say never ever have a procedure unless scans confirm the doctors opinion.

I'm such a google addict thats why I type too much. :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow Dodger!! I can only imagine what you are feeling, going to see the Dr with the thought of mc only to find your hcg levels have increased. Love and hugs. I really hope there is good news at the end of this. Let us know what the results are. Usually result come back pretty quick. Is there no way your Dr can access result over the weekend rather than making you wait.


I seem to be having heart palpitation, like extreme anxiety or when I have used my inhaler (haven't used for 18 months). I had them last night and again just now. I googled it and it does seem to be normal, but this early? Anyone else had this?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> Dodger, firstly I have to say that I love the way you began that post!!
> 
> It does sound as if there may be a bean still in there, have you had a scan since the MC? If a scan reveals a sac and no baby don't let them talk you into a d&c or pill, but ask them for a follow up scan one week after to see if theres any change. Rising hcg can be caused by living baby, your body detecting hcg and upping it thinking it is still pregnant, or very rarely by a molar pregnancy. Retained materials don;t usually cause rising hcg, just slow dropping or plateau then no more decrease. Scan is imperative. I know they put alot of faith in these hcg draws, but nothing beats actually looking with your own eyes!
> 
> I only had a pill straight away because I was so sure of my dates there was no room for doubt, but without 100% certainty, I would have demanded a follow up scan to double check. No matter what they say never ever have a procedure unless scans confirm the doctors opinion.
> 
> I'm such a google addict thats why I type too much. :haha:

Thank you for the information! I wish they would do a scan.... unfortunately they just keep telling me that the numbers are too low to even see anything. 

I'm hoping to hell that it's a viable pregnancy and yet at the same time I'm afraid to hope. As for the D&C, I promise that I won't do that until it's confirmed to me that I'm carrying an empty sac or dead baby. I can handle a few weeks/months of uncertainty a heck of a lot better then I could handle myself wondering for the rest of my life that lovely "what if?" question.


----------



## AmberDW

Lozdi, I have good insurance and with my last pregnancy had the BEST dr EVER! But I am in a different area now. I have an appt with the OB who took care of my sister 2 years ago and she LOVED him and she said he is very attentive and kind! So I'm hoping I won't have any problems.. My friend says I am still pregnant because of my bbs still hurting and twins running in my family. I keep telling her I'm not and I know I'm not. I think she is just trying to give me hope but it makes it worse :( I will keep you ladies updated. Thank you so much for your words and advice


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies,

Aww dodger I'm sorry you're going through this x x x 

Mrs migg, how you feeling today?

Pink, how you feeling? Any sickness? None for me! 

Louby, loz, aunty, faye how are you girls? 

No bad dreams, no cramping so I'm happy!


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - yay for continuing lack of cramps and dreams.

I seem to be getting heart palpatations. I noticed it a couple of nights ago and worse last night (and bit this morning too). I googled it and it does seem common but this early? Still some aches and twinges but no cramps as such, not like last time anyway. I have my hubbys Christmas do tonight and mine tomorrow!! OH was asking why I wasn't going to have a drink - honestly!!

Mrsmig - hope you are feeling a bit better today. 

Dodger glad you are seeing someone recommended and mybe get your answers soon.

Hi to Louby, tara, loz and aunty. Hope you are good to go today!!


----------



## filipenko32

What are men like? Yeah you're just going to go out and get sozzled in your condition aren't you. Can they be any more clueless lol. I wont even drink tea unless its decaf!


----------



## pinksmarties

I know!! The only caffiene I'm getting is the little bit of chocolate. I changed all the coffee in the house to decaff without the OH noticing!!


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies,

I don't have much to say today. The witch is being kind so far thankfully. Got a busy weekend cleaning the house, visiting family to deliver presents and working out all my food timings for next weekend.

Hope everyone's doing ok :)


----------



## filipenko32

Ha ha good plan! Come to think of it I think I have had some palpatations! What causes them?


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you're ok ickle and not in too much pain x x x


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning ickle - good to keep busy and take your mind of AF. I am glad she is going easy on you today.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah keeping busy is good ickle, sounds like quite a nice day, I like cleaning up and tidying I find it relaxing!! :blush:


----------



## ickle pand

Me too. I love sitting down relaxing afterwards, in a lovely tidy house. The tricky bit will be keeping it tidy all week lol! I'm determined to keep on top of all the jobs so that all I need to do on Christmas eve is a quick hoover round and get the food organised.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! Oh I dream of living in a clean and tidy house. I never seem to get time to do anything, OH keeps on top of the dusting and hoovering but our house is such a jumble, I don't like to get rid of any of dd's toys in case we have another but I really am going to have to, they are taking over. OH likes to think that he is tidy but he hordes stuff- and anything I dare to leave lying around gets slung in a cupboard. It actually drives me insane. I hate our house. 
Rant over. 
I am feeling slightly better today, I am in mild to moderate pain compared to the agony of the last two days. I am just about to get a shower, change the beds, and this afternoon persuade OH to put the Christmas lights outside the house. 
And tonight have some mulled wine and watch Elf. 
AF is on her way out, a bumper supply of opk's has been ordered, and I am looking forward to lots of Yuletide temping, stick peeing, and deed doing. 
Happy Fridays ladies!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink and Fil, I seem to remember palpitations and getting very breathless going up and down stairs in early pregnancy with dd, it's all the extra blood flow kicking in I think!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pink and Fil, I seem to remember palpitations and getting very breathless going up and down stairs in early pregnancy with dd, it's all the extra blood flow kicking in I think!

Thank Mrsmig - its quite a panicky feeling. I just didn't think it would happen this early.


----------



## Emum

Sounds like it might be panic attacks to me pink. I used to get these in my last pregnancy after a really traumatic birth with my second child. With your history of loss, it wouldn't really be surprising if you were getting them too, even if you aren't conscious of being very stressed.

They are caused by having too much oxygen in the bloodstream. If they are very acute, you can get a quick remedy by breathing in and out of a paper bag for a few seconds, but actually the best way to manage them is when you are conscious of them starting is to breathe slowly but shallowly (about a third to a half as deeply as you feel you need to).

One way to know if this is what is happening, is to ask someone who knows you well whether you have been yawning, sighing or coughing a lot before the sensations come on. These are all sneaky ways that the body over oxygenates without you realising it, triggering an attack. Lots of people who suffer them think they are having an asthma attack, or even a heart attack or angina because the symptoms can be so acute. For me, I always felt a little out of body when it happened.

Hth, and ignore completely if it doesnt


----------



## loubyloumum

Good Morning ladies :)

Oh my that bottle of wine was not a good idea last night - I have a thumping headache :(
I managed to get all of the sweetie bags ready in time for my sons Christmas fate phew! I also managed to eat a mountain load along the way haha!

Dodger I'm so sorry you are having to go through this uncertainty :hugs:

Pink and Fil I suffered with terrible palpitation during my first pregnancy with DS everything was absolutely fine :)

I hope the witch is being kind to those that are having to endure her! Today has all of a sudden become very light for me so I'm definitely at the tail end of her now :) will start poas soon enough :happydance:

Loz love the story about Tara watching over your baby :hugs:

Hi everyone else :wave: I hope you are all ok today!

PS: ITS SNOWING HERE!!!!!!!!!:xmas8::xmas7::xmas8:


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks emum. I did my BP this morning that is fine and pulse is regular and normal. I have been yawning lot but not that more than normal, no coughing either. 

It doesn't feel like a fast heartbeat more like thumping in my chest. It could well be stress even though I didn't think I was and I was quite pleased with myself about how 'cool' I am being with the whole thing!! It's funny though how thing have a habit of internalising themselves with out you realising.

louby - oooh hangovers are hard!! Where abouts are you? I don't want snow until christmas day, I had to shovel the snow so many times from the drive last year I've had enough!!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh interesting emum, I definitely do suffer from panic attacks since the mcs, never before though. I was hoping I would get back to normal if I can just get to those twelve elusive weeks! I was sighing a lot this morning lol. The shallow breathing helps me but it's hard to get going with it if you know what I mean. Think I would have rather been in a japenese pow camp for a year than have miscarriages. Don't think that would have given me panics, really I don't! 

Loz. Chicken. You were talking about chicken yesterday and aside from making hubby's sandwiches I have just eaten the rest of a whole roast chicken, it was divine! 

Louby, hope your hangover goes!? Here's hair of the dog for you :wine:


----------



## Emum

More info on panic attacks and their symptoms and self help remedies here

https://www.mind.org.uk/help/diagnoses_and_conditions/panic_attacks


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks emum, they are frightening aren't they? Do you still get them? I never ever thought I would get depression or panic attacks. I would have laughed if someone predicted that for me. You just never know what life's going to throw at you do you? I think all this is so stressful you can be really stressed without really realising it. Ive noticed I'm a bit manic too. I've noticed it with eating even before this pregnancy. I used to eat slowly but now I'm a manic eater and this has come from nowhere!


----------



## Tarabay

morning ladies!!

Ok so i need some help, i have been keepin on top of my opk's now for the last 3days, doin 3 a day but i swear they seem to be gettin lighter????????????? im on cycle day 14 and still never had anywer near a darkish line! when i look back on them, maybe ther was a wee bit of a dark line earlier but not as dark as the control line???????? HEEEELLLLLPPPPP!!!!!
am i not gna O??????? OR HAVE I MISSED IT WEN I FORGOT TO TEST THEM 2DAYS???? AHHHH!! sorry, forgot to take caps off! lol! startin to worry that i have scubbered my chances this month and i REALLY want this!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies!

I have always had palpitations, even when not pregnant. Feels a little weird but I find it more interesting than scary. I've got a doppler I might strap it to my chest one day and spend the whole day with the headphones on.

I'm in a bad way stressing about O, so I'm not going to think about it anymore, shall just enjoy all the BD.

I want a chicken NOW!!!!! I love it always have always will and I'm going past tesco today so might just come home with a cooked one! Got a billion things to do today :wacko:


----------



## filipenko32

Post the pics tara x x


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Tara :flower: CD14 is only just mid cycle, I really doubt you missed your surge, unless your usual cycles are extremely short then its unlikely you will O before CD14. I know how you feel though I'm on CD13 and find myself thinking I mist of missed O in the 2 days after AF where I didn;t test! (Thats CD8 and 9 lol) Its just a waiting and a POAS'ing game til O! Your testing at least twice a day right? Highly unlikely to miss your surge testing 2x a day.


----------



## Tarabay

how do i post pics????

also i have panic attacks allllllll the time, i hate them and they are sooooo scary! i think its not bein able to control ur body is scary!! i take rescue remedy sometimes if i feel them coming on, dont think u can take it wen ur prg tho!!????????


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah the control thing is a lot to do with. Not sure if you can use that in pregnancy. Go to advanced when you reply and manage attachments from there. You could have missed your surge if you did not test for two days but do you usually ov so early or is it around now like you say?


----------



## Tarabay

im testin 3x a day! but i missed 2days at the start of the week so i wuda been cd8/9 or maybe 10! and then i think im not doin it right! or maybe i just want it to happen 2day or 2moro cuz hubby home 2nite and he will be away on monday again! ahhh the frustration, its nearly as bad as waitin on the day to use a hpt! not as bad as that but nearly! my cycles are normally 30ish days, never the same so im hopin that it will happen soon! (like NOW) LOL


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I don't think you've missed it then, keep testing, up to three a day morning noon and night and you'll get I nice surprise I promise x x x


----------



## Tarabay

OK so i think i uploaded, hope so! this is 2days 2 tests so far, the 2nd one was done at 12noon and the 1st at 8.30am! both very very very faint! i have looked back and didnt miss 2days at all, i have only missed 2tests on monday and then missed all tests on wednesday, so yeah maybe 2days!
 



Attached Files:







100_0133.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lozdi

Tara I',m almost 100% certain that you didn;t miss your O. Keep testing as you are, and please try not to worry too much. We are so close in cycle day I wonder if we will O on the same day lol


----------



## filipenko32

I've looked at the pictures, you're a few days away yet, keep testing. When they go dark it's a surprise as you don't expect it . You'll see it soon, I'm 100% certain you've not missed it either x x


----------



## Tarabay

this is a pic of the darkest test, it was my 1st test of the day on the 8th, last thursday! they are at ther darkest arounf them couple of days and since they have all been pretty faint like 2days!
 



Attached Files:







100_0134.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tarabay

ok so bascially i need to keep my hubby in bed all weekend, before he goes away again on monday?!! and hope that either sunday/monday or maybe even tues i O!


----------



## filipenko32

Yes :sex: anytime, as often as possible, anywhere, always and you'll have your ov covered! Chain that man up girl!


----------



## Lozdi

Well time for me to drag myself away from the computer. Town awaits and I want to get it over with! Tara when you do get a + OPK, its couldn't be more obvious the line gets much much darker. See you ladies later! :flower:


----------



## Tarabay

awh girls THANKS!!!!!!!!!!
Really! it is so nice to be able to ask u lot, it is such a comfort knowin that i have some support and that i am not goin crazy and u all make it so much easier! so thank u!!!! :hugs::kiss: as long as i stick to poas over the weekend wen hes home, cuz that puts me off alot, dont like him noticing that im away of to poas, i told him all about it but i dont wana rub it in incase he then goes on about me obsessing!

Ah such a relief that i hgavent missed it, just really hope it springs up 2moro or even sunday, i also need to start temping, think ill have to set a reminder on my alarm to do it! i dont like the idea of doin it wen hubby layin beside me tho!:blush:

anyway thanks again ladies, u have calmed a crzy girl down!


----------



## filipenko32

No problem! I'll will be here for you and I am the chief expert poas consultant! X x x


----------



## ickle pand

Tarabay said:


> awh girls THANKS!!!!!!!!!!
> Really! it is so nice to be able to ask u lot, it is such a comfort knowin that i have some support and that i am not goin crazy and u all make it so much easier! so thank u!!!! :hugs::kiss: as long as i stick to poas over the weekend wen hes home, cuz that puts me off alot, dont like him noticing that im away of to poas, i told him all about it but i dont wana rub it in incase he then goes on about me obsessing!
> 
> Ah such a relief that i hgavent missed it, just really hope it springs up 2moro or even sunday, i also need to start temping, think ill have to set a reminder on my alarm to do it! i dont like the idea of doin it wen hubby layin beside me tho!:blush:
> 
> anyway thanks again ladies, u have calmed a crzy girl down!

Why don't you like the idea of doing it with your DH lying beside you?

How's everyone? I'm feeling really good. The witch is still being kind and I had a really productive meeting at work. We've had lots of new people recently and 2 of the new guys are very enthusiastic and keen to make improvements. It's also nice not to be the token Scot on the team anymore lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you're feeling good ickle, what do you do if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm a Technical Assistant - vaguest job title ever lol! I work in the oil industry for company that does non-destructive testing on pipelines on oil rigs. Basically I make up workpacks for the guys offshore, and I input the results from reports they produce into our database. I also amend technical drawings in CAD for the inspectors to use in their inspections. It sounds like a really easy job when I write it like that lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Ooh that sounds very glamourous in a weird sort of way ickle! Do you have lots of eye candy or are they all old men?


----------



## Tarabay

ickle, i dont like the idea of it cuz im worried if hes layin beside me and im twinkle tempin that it might put him off a bit and think im only after him cuz its O time! does that make sense?? he hasnt said anything to me about it, i just worried cuz he is like' if it happenes, it happens' and 'whats meant to be for u, wont go by u' etc etc etc and i promised after the mc that i wouldnt obsess this time, but i think i am a bit more cuz i never used opk's or anything!
i also like the sound of ur job ickle, something different from the norm!

God i have done nothing 2day, i went and made lunch after my panic and then fell asleep for near 2hours, dinner dishes from last night are still sitting and that is no not like me! i swear i wud be pregnant if i was in my 2ww right now!!!!!! lol


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - are you still poas lots? 

Just back from the hairdressers, hair all curly for tonight. I am rubbish with doing my hair, my hairdryer is 18 yrs old!!

Tara - glad you are reassured about you opks. They do take a bit of getting used to and I had to post my pics on line for fili to interpret!!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh your hair sounds pretty pink! Excited for you!! Yeah still poas like a woman possessed unfortunately, never satisfied and I'm also haunting the pregnancy test thread like a mad woman too, not healthy not good.. :nope:


----------



## pinksmarties

Tara, I really understand how you feel. My oh was the same, but I only found this out after the fact. He knew I was temping although I tried to time after he got up for work but unfortunately I kept waking early. So when he saw me testing hpt so soon he thought I was obsessing and going ott (he doesn't know about opks/cbfm/preseed).

However once I explained why I was temping (sense of control) I think he understood a bit more.

Still I hide all my hpts/opks that I've done since Tuesday!!


----------



## Tarabay

why do they not understand??? it baffles me! wish they did cuz it wud be so much easier to do all this and not have to hide everything and do it on the sly!!! hubby wont be home till late late 2nite! :-( then im workin 2moro, hes away on his xmas do 2moro night and im doin a charity thing all day sunday and hes away again on monday!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Pink, as Fili says ur hair does sound pretty! wish i was gettin all pretty to go out, maybe i will buy a new dress from work 2moro and meet some girlfriends 2moro night wen hubby out!!


----------



## Lozdi

Ladies, I greet you with feet on fire and an empty purse...for my christmas shopping is complete! (I'm so relieved)

Tara I was worried about OH noticing me temping and getting weird about it but he's fine. I refer to it as 'fertility awareness' rather than TTC so as not to freak him out with pressure lol it actually amuses him when I wake up and twinkle temp, and it doesnit put him off BD. I'm a lucky lady!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink- have a fab night tonight and I bet your hair looks gorgeous. Nothing like getting it done in a salon is there?
Tara- I had exactly the same thing with my opk's. They got a bit darker, then faded and I thought I had ov'd. Then FF took my crosshairs away and I was confused as hell. I had stopped using the opks as I thought it had been and gone but something made me do another. I didn't even look at it, I chucked it in the bathroom cabinet and left it and next time I opened the cupboard realised it was positive! I may have had an even darker one before that had I not stopped so my advice to you is KEEP PEEING ON THOSE STICKS!!!!
Well, apart from the fact that OH almost had an Arthur Fowler moment after spending some money on an extension lead to hang Christmas lights outside the house as we have hardly any money to finish our christmas shopping with, it's been quite a nice day and we are going to watch Elf and have a couple of glasses of mulled wine. 
Wonder how Dodger got on?


----------



## Emum

Caved in this afternoon and did a FRER. BFN :(


----------



## Lozdi

I looked at your chart, please dont be disheartened yet I was looking at some charts and some ladies didn't get a BFP til 20 dpo!


----------



## Tarabay

emum, i also looked at ur chart, but it came up november and that u are only 11dpo?? is this right?? sorry i dont know much and am still learning! 

keep that chin up!!!!


----------



## Tarabay

can i also ask, do u have to temp first thing in the mornin or is ther another time u can temp, i really wana get started but i NEVER remember! boooo!!!!!


----------



## Lozdi

November because thats when CD1 fell on this cycle for Emum. Dpo being days past Ov. So CD24 for Emum, and 11 dpo. All this confused me hugely at first!


----------



## Lozdi

The most vital criteria for your BBT is that you take the temp before you do anything else- so, while your still in bed before you get up. Some people also take the temps at the same time every day, but for me that doesn;t work so I just do the best I can and tbh, my chart looks normal to me! BBT is your resting temperature, after at least 3 hours of sleep.


----------



## Tarabay

well is 11dpo not still early to get a BFN? from what i understand about this chart business i think urs (emum) looks good! if AF is gna arrive wud ur temps not drop below the coverline??

also how do i add my FF link to the bottom of my posts?


----------



## Lozdi

On FF, a BFP that is seen before 12 dpo, is classed as an early BFP. Late BFP is classed as bfp after 15 dpo.

Theres a sharing tab on FF you can get code to share your chart from there.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

They drop but not necessarily below the coverline Tara. If you look at my last chart you will see. My temps are a bit erratic due to some being oral and some being twinkle and the times were all over the place, but you get the general idea.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And Emum.... Early days my lovely.


----------



## MrsMM24

EMUM Hun, so sorry that you saw a BFN, HOWEVER, it is still early (you know I was going to say that) Implantation can occur up to 12DPO, that being said, if you implant tomorrow, HSG won't build enough for an HPT until you are at least 15DPO... Hang in there Hun!!!


Hope you are all doing well. I hope you all enjoy and have a wonderful weekend!


*AFM...* Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Emum I hope you're upping your testing to three times a day now! Fingers tightly crossed for you!! This would be the spa baby before your hubby went away, lovely! :yipee:

My hubby has just been really lovely to me and made me blub


----------



## auntylolo

Hi girls, hope you're all well tonight x
Sorry I've been mia, but I've had a crappy couple of days, nothing specific but you know when you just feel like bleurgh?
Things are definitely better now tho, had a little row with hubby, then made up:winkwink: been out to get my hair cut and coloured for works do tomorrow, and got myself a new outfit and new shoes:xmas12:
I had a funny feeling yesterday when I suddenly thought "I'm going to get pregnant tonight", then this morning hubby asked me if I was hungry:shrug: when I answered yes, he said "it's cos you're pregnant!" very strange! Anyway, who could say this won't be our month for a sticky?!
Emum, I agree with the other ladies, it's too early and not even with fmu?! You should know better!
Has everyone finished their Christmas shopping? We've had our first snow here today:xmas7:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Antelope! Loving the pma! Have a fab night tomorrow. Let's hope you get those January bfp's rolling!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh no.... Corrie... PLEASE not another miscarriage storyline :-(
I want entertainment not a badly done reminder of the crap I've been through twice myself this year. 
Disgruntled of Driffield.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ok ladies, ready for the news? 

I back to being VERY VERY VERY cautiously pregnant. In the words of my OB, I AM pregnant, we just aren't sure at the moment if it is going to be viable or not. She says she's seen it go both ways and doesn't want to give me false hope. We talked first off about the possibilities of it being ectopic and she discounted that both by my experiences over the last week or so and by doing a physical exam. She said there is a slight chance that the next week or so could change that diagnosis, but the physical exam showed my cervix closed, no bumps in the tubes, nothing swollen abnormally - in short everything looked like it should for a viable pregnancy. 

She thinks that it's going to be one of two things - viable pregnancy (just early wonky numbers) or blighted ovum (empty sac) and that only time and further hCG tests/scans will tell. We should know more about that when we get the blood test numbers back on Monday from today's blood test. 

She estimates that due to both me and her thinking that I ovulated on the later date, that I'm 5 and a 1/2 weeks along which puts my numbers on the low side, but still within "normal". Based on that, if my numbers either stay the same or go up, she'll want to do a scan because at that point we SHOULD be able to see/hear something. So next week, I'll hopefully be having a scan and even more hopefully be hearing a happy healthy heartbeat. 

If my numbers go down, then I think it's a case of continuing to monitor, but expecting a miscarriage to happen. She thinks the bleeding that I had probably was "normal" period bleeding, though she's not discounting the possibility of the vanishing twin syndrome. She did say that a D&C or miscarriage pill isn't something to consider at this point as I could have a viable pregnancy. 

So it's a waiting game, but there's a plan in place. I was so worried and nervous when we went in today, but I think of all the things I imagined, this was the best possible outcome. I knew we wouldn't have solid answers today, but this makes me feel better about things.


----------



## ickle pand

That makes sense Tara. My DH knows about everything that I do but since we've been trying for so long and have been to the fertility clinic so many times, he knows I'd tell him to GTF if he tried to stop me lol!

I'm considering taking a cycle off temping and just doing the CBFM instead. Just to stop me stressing so much over my temps in the 2WW. Or I could stop after 7 DPO and just test to see what's happening. What do you ladies think? 

It's weird I don't really think of my job being unusual because it isn't really in Aberdeen, but we're in our own little bubble lol! There's no hotties on the project I'm on. There was one but he left a few weeks ago. He had a lovely husky voice, he'd phone me up to ask me to do him a favour and I'd always find the time lol! I work with a lot of Nigerians and I get on with most of them well but there are a few cultural differences that can make things tricky. 

Auntylolo - I hope that's a good omen! Pets and kids often know we're pregnant before we do and men are just big kids lol! 

I'm tired tonight so didn't get much done round the house. Itching to get up tomorrow and get everything done. DH is out tomorrow night so I'm going to have to find some way to entertain myself.


----------



## ickle pand

Omg Dodger! Cautious congratulations! Sounds like a really good plan your doctors got in place. Keeping everything crossed that this little bean sticks and grows!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Crikey Dodger!! So you really are on tenterhooks this weekend. God. I hope it's good news for you I really do. Been wondering about you today. Ickle, a cycle off temping might be good, as long as you are happy just with your cbfm. Might be good to take a bit of the pressure off over Christmas and all that. You have to do what you are comfortable with.


----------



## sarah_anne

Tarabay said:


> well is 11dpo not still early to get a BFN? from what i understand about this chart business i think urs (emum) looks good! if AF is gna arrive wud ur temps not drop below the coverline??
> 
> also how do i add my FF link to the bottom of my posts?

I had implantation bleeding at 11dpo and implanted then, so don't lose hope! I didn't get my BFP until 16dpo.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies,

Wow again Dodger, cautious congrats! I really have everything crossed for you and hope this is your sticky one. You must feel like you a re going through the mill. It must be difficult not to feel excited and yet have to have the worry at the time. :hugs:

Emum - 11dpo is still early chick. I stalked this morning but no temp in for today but the graph looking promising. Anyone looking at mine at 10dpo would have said I was out. So don't give up hope yet. Are you going to test again today?

Ickle - Maybe a month of temping would be good idea especially over Christmas but it is extremely addictive. I wanted to stop so save me from stressing about falling temps but continued as I just couldn't bring myself not too. I hid my bbt last night and it was nowhere in reaching distance this morning so haven't done it but it was hard.

fili - how are you today? No palpitations today so I think I might have been a bit stressed, more than I thought, about OH Christmas do last night. I still have mine to go to tonight!! What lovely things did your OH do/say to make you blub? aaawww..

Aunty - glad you are feeling better after a few bad days. I hope you and your PH 'predictions' come true!!

Mrsmig - hope you are feeling better today. Does the house look all Christmassy with the tree and all its lights on?

Hi loz, Tara, Sarah-Ann and MrsMM :hi: hope you are having a nice start to the weekend.

Afm - struggled a bit at the OH xmas do as I didn't know anyone and was sat opposite a 6 month pg lady talking all about things and her scans. The other 4 month pg girl was sat further down the table!! The food was nice but I just couldn't get warm. Poor hubby got me up to dance loads which was really nice of him as usually he hates dancing so I know he was doing it for my benefit. The music was so loud it was difficult to have proper conversations. There was a bus on but I am glad I said I would drive (I wasn't going to be drinking anyway) as we came home at 12.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Pink! Boo, partners works do's can be a bit of a drag at the best of times but especially when you can't have a drink! Hope you manage to have a bit more fun at your own do tonight. The house looks lovely thank you, I love the twinkly lights outside we have never had them before. Dd is absolutely beside herself with excitement about all the trees and lights which is lovely, at this age it's not even about the presents because she doesn't understand yet that Christmas means presents. To her it's just magic. 
I think what I had this week was a migraine, on top of my already infected sinuses. I have been looking up the symptoms and that is definitely what I had. The fact that it came on the same day as AF makes me even more certain. It still hurts now a bit, I feel like one eye is bruised but I feel a lot better. It was absolutely horrible.


----------



## pinksmarties

I am glad you are feeling better. Migraines are hell, I get them, but not as bad as my sister and I found they are usually worse at AF time. So have you been twinkle temping from the start this month? It looks like you'll be ov-ing after Christmas so not long to go.

I remember when I was young coming home from school after Mum had decorated the house, it was the best feeling and I still remember them well!


----------



## Emum

pinksmarties said:


> Emum - 11dpo is still early chick. I stalked this morning but no temp in for today but the graph looking promising. Anyone looking at mine at 10dpo would have said I was out. So don't give up hope yet. Are you going to test again today?

Thanks Pink. Temps this morning dropped but not near coverline yet. Another BFN though. My hopes are waning, but I'll hang in there until Tuesday when AF is due, probably testing every morning now :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I orally temped for the first 2 days as AF was heavy but apart from that I have been. I was 2 hours late this morning as I slept in but it won't matter I don't suppose. 
Just after christmas is a good time to ov I'm thinking, we can enjoy a cheeky few drinks over Christmas, it will come round quick and hopefully OH will be feeling relaxed and up for lots of bding!
What's everyone doing for christmas? We are at home. Mum and her partner are coming over from Cheshire for a couple of nights. Quiet and cosy.


----------



## pinksmarties

We'll be heading down to Mums (in Lancashire) next Friday after work. We all go to my Dads and step mums house (inc my Mum) for Christmas day morning to open our presents together. My sister/BIL and her 2 children plus my brother will be there. It is the only time in the whole year we are together.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That sounds nice Pink. Good that your mum goes too. My mum and dad are long since parted but are friends and it is so nice. 
Just realised today would have been my wedding anniversary, and it is a year yesterday since my decree absolute came through! May have a small drink tonight to celebrate the way things turned out!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have just realised I have referenced alcohol in about my last 5 posts. Maybe I have a problem!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> I have just realised I have referenced alcohol in about my last 5 posts. Maybe I have a problem!!

:haha: Its AF/post AF when we are allowed so make the most as after Christmas and in the New Year when you get your BFP there'll be no more!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls! Oh pink that can't have been great with no drinking last night but glad you ha a dance and managed to get home and warm by twelve! Like Cinderella!
Dodger I'm excited for you! Could you do some pregnancy tests or a clear blue digi and see if they get higher? How far along would you be then? 
Mrs migg, I actually want to watch the corrie episode now but I know what you mean, this has been the worse year of my life don't need it reinforcing on telly! 
Aunty hope you're feeling emotionally better, it's so tough x 
Emum really really hoping this is it for you! :dust: x a million 
Ickle, ooh husky voice shame he left! 
Pink my heart seems to be racing faster than normal and I regularly feel out of it but no camps and no nightmares! 
Oh my hubby went out to a fancy dress party last night and I face painted him to look like the terminator, he looked really good! Anyway on the way out he pulled out a surprise box full of staying in for the night goodies including my favourite chocs and then on his way out he said "Me and you will always stick together no matter what happens cause we're best pals". I cried! 
Loz hope you got all your jobs done!
Ickle my house is spic and span and decorated! All presents wrapped! That's lovely about your dd mrs migg, awwwww! 
Sarah and mrsmm :wave:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg is an alcho


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies just stopping by. Decided to stop temping post ov so i won't obsess as much. Temps stayed way high last cycle and I have had a triphasic chart the month before so can't rely by my temps anyway. Was tempted to poas this morning but resisted. Know my resolve willnot last much longer. X


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck debzie! X x


----------



## dodgercpkl

@Pink - Thank you! It's definitely been quite the saga so far... but if all goes well, what a story to tell later eh? :) I'm just going to think positively until I am told that there is a reason to think otherwise. Somehow I think that I'm going to carry this baby to term and I'm so hoping that my gut is right in this like it was about the temps. I do have to admit that I was so paranoid at work last night and was worried that I would see spotting on every wipe. Thank goodness, no spotting! :)

That must have been hard at the Christmas party, but thank goodness for hubby's that are amazing and attentive! Hopefully in 5 months YOU'LL be the one talking about all things scan! :)

@Mrs Miggins - I'm glad you are feeling better! I can only imagine how awful that must have been. :(



Mrs Miggins said:


> What's everyone doing for christmas?

I have to work on Christmas Eve day, but after that we are going to go to a Christmas service and on Christmas Day spend time with the family. It should be fairly nice and relaxing and fun. :)

@filipenko32 - Thank you! I'm not sure the preg tests would be accurate in showing the level and I think I might worry myself more by doing them, so I'm just going to bide my time and keep busy until Monday and hope for the best! My OB considers me 5 and a 1/2 weeks at the moment. I think my due date is around Aug 12th assuming everything goes well.

Awww!! I love the gift and comment he made to you on his way out! :) How sweet! Did you get pics of him dressed up for the party? I bet that was so fun to see!

@Debzie - good luck!


----------



## sarah_anne

Weirdest thing ever last night!!

Last time I was pregnant, I was nauseous at night and had killer backaches. I was also SO tired and had really vivid dreams (which I used to have as a kid, but they had stopped in recent years). 

My sister called last night and told me that she had a dream I was pregnant. Then I fell asleep WAY before bedtime and woke up for a bit. I felt SUPER nauseous and had a middle to lower backache. Hubby rubbed my back for a minute, then rolled me over and said "You're pregnant again."

Praying they're right. It's still too early to test because I'm only 4-5 dpo (I think - it could be as much as 7dpo, but my temps were all over the place).


----------



## filipenko32

Aww i really hope this works out for you dodger i will be keeping everything crossed for you x x No i didn't get a pic as he was rushed in the end but I'll see if one of his friends took one last night and will send it through!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Sarah, that all sounds brilliant, dreams are a good sign and common in pregnancy, as long as they're not bad ones!


----------



## sarah_anne

filipenko32 said:


> Good luck Sarah, that all sounds brilliant, dreams are a good sign and common in pregnancy, as long as they're not bad ones!

Thanks Fili!

I didn't have any bad dreams last time I was pregnant or this cycle so far. Usually they're just weird - like they have people in them I haven't talked to in years or they revolve around a friend who stopped being friends with me a year ago. 

I would be so happy if I am pregnant. Hubby seemed pretty excited by the possibility last night too, which is great because he was cautious to start ttc right away. Trying to stay positive, but not be too optimistic. I don't want to set myself up for a huge letdown right after Christmas.


----------



## dodgercpkl

sarah_anne said:


> Weirdest thing ever last night!!
> 
> Last time I was pregnant, I was nauseous at night and had killer backaches. I was also SO tired and had really vivid dreams (which I used to have as a kid, but they had stopped in recent years).
> 
> My sister called last night and told me that she had a dream I was pregnant. Then I fell asleep WAY before bedtime and woke up for a bit. I felt SUPER nauseous and had a middle to lower backache. Hubby rubbed my back for a minute, then rolled me over and said "You're pregnant again."
> 
> Praying they're right. It's still too early to test because I'm only 4-5 dpo (I think - it could be as much as 7dpo, but my temps were all over the place).

My mom had a miscarriage right before she conceived me - as in 2 weeks prior. She knew she was pregnant with me because immediately after conception she had pretty constant morning sickness! So everything you mentioned sounds awesome and I'm hoping that you have the same type of story to tell as my mom later on!!! :D



filipenko32 said:


> Aww i really hope this works out for you dodger i will be keeping everything crossed for you x x No i didn't get a pic as he was rushed in the end but I'll see if one of his friends took one last night and will send it through!

Oh I hope someone did! :) And thank you for the good thoughts!!! :)


----------



## sarah_anne

dodgercpkl said:


> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> Weirdest thing ever last night!!
> 
> Last time I was pregnant, I was nauseous at night and had killer backaches. I was also SO tired and had really vivid dreams (which I used to have as a kid, but they had stopped in recent years).
> 
> My sister called last night and told me that she had a dream I was pregnant. Then I fell asleep WAY before bedtime and woke up for a bit. I felt SUPER nauseous and had a middle to lower backache. Hubby rubbed my back for a minute, then rolled me over and said "You're pregnant again."
> 
> Praying they're right. It's still too early to test because I'm only 4-5 dpo (I think - it could be as much as 7dpo, but my temps were all over the place).
> 
> My mom had a miscarriage right before she conceived me - as in 2 weeks prior. She knew she was pregnant with me because immediately after conception she had pretty constant morning sickness! So everything you mentioned sounds awesome and I'm hoping that you have the same type of story to tell as my mom later on!!! :D
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Aww i really hope this works out for you dodger i will be keeping everything crossed for you x x No i didn't get a pic as he was rushed in the end but I'll see if one of his friends took one last night and will send it through!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I hope someone did! :) And thank you for the good thoughts!!! :)Click to expand...

Me too! Thanks Dodger! I miscarried 18 days ago, so I think I only ovulated between 4-7 days ago, but I'll see. These are the exact symptoms I had last month, so here's hoping. I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Let's hope so Sarah!! And Dodger, I really am keeping everything crossed for you. 
Fil, I appear to be....
Well, this months supply of sticks arrived this morning, I plumped for 40 opks and 10 hpts. That should do it. May need a few more opks but 40 will do for now....


----------



## filipenko32

I am sooo happy I could burst. I just plucked up the courage to do a clear blue digi with conception indicator and it says I'm 5 weeks and I'm not even 5 weeks yet! I've never had that result this early and i did it with weak wee, it came up straight away. With my other pregnancies I only got that result when I was over 5 weeks nearly 6. I know its just a small indication of goodness but it does give me hope for once! :happydance:


----------



## kmwilletts

We're also going to NTNP soon enough. I stopped bleeding 3 days ago now after having a D&C. Doctor recommended that we wait until one cycle has passed before trying again, but I feel alright physically right now. Also, once the New Year comes, DH will be working away for 6 weeks at a time, and then only home for 7 days, and this will go on until at least April, so not sure if he would hit my cycle or not. We will see, got my fingers crossed that we'll be blessed with some sticky baby dust :D Good luck to everyone else too!!! :D


----------



## dodgercpkl

sarah_anne said:


> Me too! Thanks Dodger! I miscarried 18 days ago, so I think I only ovulated between 4-7 days ago, but I'll see. These are the exact symptoms I had last month, so here's hoping. I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic.

Fingers and everything else crossed for you!



filipenko32 said:


> I am sooo happy I could burst. I just plucked up the courage to do a clear blue digi with conception indicator and it says I'm 5 weeks and I'm not even 5 weeks yet! I've never had that result this early and i did it with weak wee, it came up straight away. With my other pregnancies I only got that result when I was over 5 weeks nearly 6. I know its just a small indication of goodness but it does give me hope for once! :happydance:

Oh that's so awesome to hear!! I think that's a sign of good things to come. :)

I had what I consider to be a good sign too. I take a bunch of vitamins/supplements and one of the ones I take in the morning is B12-folate. It's one of those fun ones that you have to dissolve under your tongue. It's one that I'm not all that fond of to begin with, but this morning I just about spewed it out completely! This is the first time that I actually have gone past nausea to near puke like that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck km, sorry for your loss and I hope you manage to catch the eggy! 

Fil, that is absolutely AWESOME news!!!:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

I got a picture too, give me a minute!


----------



## filipenko32

Everyone's looked at the pics now...


----------



## Emum

:happydance::happydance: Fili.

Sorry feeling a bit glum to chat more tonight.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww emum, :hugs: I really hope i have not stepped out of line posting tests on here. I can remove, I don't think I would like to see them if I was ttc :blush: got a bit carried away. I really hope your tests turn positive soon emum or is there something else bothering you? We're here for you x x x


----------



## dodgercpkl

Fili - I love the pics!!! Hehe and your hubby does a great impersonation of the Terminator! :) Thank you so much for letting me know you had posted them! *hugs*


----------



## Emum

I'm thrilled to see your BFPs fili, and really really pleased that things are going well for you.Couldn't happen to a nicer gal (unless it happened to pink, ikkle, Mrs MM.... basically everyone on this thread at the moment).

Just missing the bean that should be growing in my belly this Christmas, and feeling its unlikely that we conceived this cycle with the timing having been a bit out, and basically feeling time is slipping away, and maybe that lost bean was our last chance to add to the family :(


----------



## Lozdi

Good evening Ladies :flower:

I've been out all day seeing santa ad OH's family. It wiped me out- I havent been to his parents house since the MMC, as I worked out that while I was there was the last time my baby had a heartbeat. I found myself needing to POAS while there (I had supplies in handbag for my first non-home poas.) Then I remembered the last time I had (TMI) pregnancy constipation was there, then I got upset about that, then mood shifted and I had a laugh at myself for crying over the last time I had constipation!

Fili thats excellent about the digi, what did I say? This bean will be ahead, not behind!

On the subject of dreams during pregnancy. TRUST THEM. I never had nightmares til I was in my last pregnancy, and those nightmares never started til after the baby's heart stopped. After that point, I dreamed of alot of babies stillborn or early and stillborn, and I once dreamed I got shot in the chest, and the feeling was just like the feeling I had in that scan room when I saw it. Next time I get PG if I have a nightmare I'll go get a scan, simple as that.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I completely understand emum, but there's no way you're not going to get your baby and no way that time is running out. You're doing everything you can and you will get there. You were pregnant hardly any time ago and so it will definitely happen again. Also ahem, feeling emotional is one of the first signs I'm sure! It always is for me, and it is funny because I have had fits saying 'I'm going to be childless forever' much to the disdain of hubby and the next day a bfp :brat: have you got any other symptoms?


----------



## meandrod

Hi ladies, 

I just miscarried 3 days ago and I am all over the place about my feelings. I want my first child so bad i can taste it. Anyways, I was told after the scan that I have fibroids and a swollen left tube. I don't know what to make of this. It was if they were speaking a foreign language to me and I still haven't processed it all. I don't know if I should immediately start trying again or if i should wait! I have no clue.


----------



## meandrod

filipenko32 said:


> Yeah I completely understand emum, but there's no way you're not going to get your baby and no way that time is running out. You're doing everything you can and you will get there. You were pregnant hardly any time ago and so it will definitely happen again. Also ahem, feeling emotional is one of the first signs I'm sure! It always is for me, and it is funny because I have had fits saying 'I'm going to be childless forever' much to the disdain of hubby and the next day a bfp :brat: have you got any other symptoms?

Hi fili was just reading your signature and wondering if you waited anytime after miscarrying or did you go right for it again? By the way congrats! i hope this one sticks!


----------



## filipenko32

I agree whole heartedly about the dreams loz, every night I dread having a nightmare and wake up searching my brain for one I may have had but not remembered, I'm getting up to pee a lot too so I think when sleep is broken you remember dreams and I have not remembered any thank god. I never would have thought dreams would have such an impact on me, didn't ever really think much of them but do now! That is strange about the shot gun thing, think it was obviously a premonition! 

Welcome mean, can I call you that? Lol I'm so sorry it is very hard. Yes you should definitely try again but only when the bleeding has stopped and if you feel ready for it you should start trying to track your ovulation and catch that eggy! BUT i am not quite sure about the tube situation, what did they say?


----------



## filipenko32

No I never wait, but I only get pregnant in my first proper af after miscarriage but just can't keep them!


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Welcome mean, can I call you that?

:haha::haha: That's made me smile a bit. I think the poster's name is me and rod (her partner's name I guess) so seems a bit harsh to start calling her "mean"

But welcome meandrod, sorry you are here. Do you have a follow up appointment planned with the doctor where you could ask for some clarification or could you make one? The issues you raise are a bit out of the ordinary I think for most of us on this thread. Though if it helps a lot of ladies have fibroids (me included) and they are usually only problematic if they are big. Mine is about 3 cm in diameter which is apparently fine, some women have fibroids the size of grapefruits which is less fine. The tube thing I don't know about.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Mea, I'm sorry for your loss- I don't know about the tube situation, but if I were you I'd wait til you have seen a doctor about the tube and fibroids before you TTC again, just incase some treatment is required that is incompatible with TTC and pregnancy. Have you got another appointment soon?

Fili, I think you mean 'couldn't' keep them, not cant....because you can now!


----------



## filipenko32

Yes that is a bit harsh sounding! i tried typing me and rod in and my predictive text won't let me do it so it might have to be meandered, is that ok?


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks loz! Yes couldn't PMA!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was going to shorten it to "Drod" but my phone changes that to Droid, which is perhaps worse. 
Anyway meandrod, welcome and sorry for your very recent loss. I hope you get sorted and you have your first baby very very soon. 
Emum, sorry you feel cack. I know how you feel, I keep thinking about that 20 week scan I should be having this week, or the month old baby that should be spending it's first Christmas with us. You cope fine, and then things remind you of how bloody cruel life can be sometimes. Like Fil said, you were pregnant so recently, it will happen again for you very soon. 
Fil, love the photo of hubby! 
Loz, I was the same last time I went to my mums thinking about the last time I was there, struggling with morning sickness. 
I am babysitting for my friends 4 month old tonight! So she could go on a night out with her hubby and all our friends that my OH and I couldn't afford to go on. I'm hoping I get good karma points for it.


----------



## Chele78

Hello ladies.... I've been stalking this thread for a few days and thought I'd jump in and introduce myself. 

On 1st Dec, we had an early ultrasound following some bleeding and they confirmed I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks, my very first pregnancy after 18 months of ttc. We had been so very excited and then obviously have been dealing with the massive blow of our baby and our plans vanishing in a second.

I'm feeling much better emotionally, and am trying to not go completely tic crazy, but I'm afraid I'm failing that completely! I'd be so excited to be able to conceive again quickly. But not sure what my body will do in this in between cycle. It's my first month charting, though I have been using a CBFM for most of this year. I'm excited to try to get some control back after the miscarriage, that's for sure.

Anyway, glad to see there has been some very positive news for some of you on this thread, and hoping I won't be too far behind you. I'm sooooo ready to get our family started.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi chele, so sorry,i can't imagine your heartache after 18 months ttc 1million hugs coming your way. The good news is you're more fertile after a mc so it's likely you'll catch the egg. To be honest with you 18 months is too long and indicates you may need some tests done, hope you dont mind me saying. have you had any tests done?


----------



## Chele78

filipenko32 said:


> Hi chele, so sorry,i can't imagine your heartache after 18 months ttc 1million hugs coming your way. The good news is you're more fertile after a mc so it's likely you'll catch the egg. To be honest with you 18 months is too long and indicates you may need some tests done, hope you dont mind me saying. have you had any tests done?

Hey Fili, The OB we saw when they confirmed the miscarriage didn't seem concerned about the 18 months, though he did say if we weren't successfully pregnant again within 6 months, we could then go back for the fertility specialists to get some testing done. 

I maybe should have qualified that we were more NTNP for the first year really, decided we'd stop preventing it at least, but really didn't start educating myself on my cycles until April this year when we finally bought the CBFM. After years of preventing pregnancy, you always feel it's going to happen easily. It was only after the first year, when we had other major stuff happening, like moving to the Netherlands, that we decided to take a bit more active stance on it. We have also both changed our eating habits this year, and we're both getting closer to our healthy weights, which I know should help our fertility too.

Anyway, like you say, you're meant to be more fertile after a miscarriage, so here's hoping. Annoyingly, my hubby will be gone visiting his family in the UK for most of next week, when I'm likely to ovulate, unless of course the miscarriage will delay my normal ov day. Time will tell.


----------



## filipenko32

Ahh ok! Yeah there's a lot to be learnt about cycles when you start looking, I didn't really know nothing before! Do you use opk kits?


----------



## Chele78

I dabbled in using opks before I got the CBFM, but never had very much luck with them. I have started using them again this cycle to try to help get more information on what's happening. Hopefully with the weight loss and the now obvious capability of getting pregnant, I'll actually get a positive opk sometime soon.


----------



## filipenko32

You will!! X x


----------



## Hope39

I need some advice as i'm stressing now, Fili you might be able to help as you are so clued up these days.

I have finally had some tests done with the recurrent miscarriage clinic (thurs) - AF hasn't shown up yet and i am getting quite concerned i might be pregnant. Would my blood tests give false readings if i was pregnant. I might have lieden factor 5 as Prof Q did a screening test for this and told me to get it tested

I would be so god damn pleased if i weren't waiting on test results and our consultant told us not to try and conceive until we had the results, next appt is feb!

Maybe my cycles are still out of wack, before the last miscarriage my cycles were anything from 28-32 days. I am now on day 34

I didn't temp this month or poas as we are not trying and if i am honest we have only dtd twice, really early in my cycle and really late in my cycle so totally avoiding when i normally ovulate. I dont even want to think about the alcohol i have consumed, OH and me drank a bottle of port last weekend

If AF not here tomoz i am gonna have go buy a test :(


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies. Haven't been about much today. I had another break down at lunchtime. I've been throwing myself into Christmas to try and take my mind off things but I just can't escape thinking that I should be getting ready to give birth and would probably be having Christmas at my folks etc etc.

I tried to talk to my Mum last week about losing the baby and she just said something about how there was obviously something wrong and it just wasn't meant to be. I know she means well but it didn't help. I tried to then talk to my DH about it and he said something really stupid and inappropriate on a completely different subject. He did apologise for it, but I'm left feeling like I have no one to talk to. 3 of my friends have all had miscarriages but they've all given birth this year too so I don't feel like I can talk to them about it. 

DH keeps suggesting counselling but I feel like counselling's for when you're not coping and are becoming overwhelmed with a situation. Whereas I feel like this is completely normal but I just have no one in real life to talk to who understands. Which is pretty depressing in itself. 

God this is a very down post, when I'm actually feeling ok just now, but this is what I how I was feeling earlier. 

We're supposed to be going to a party in Glasgow with a couple we know for hogmanay (new years eve) but with the due date being on the 2nd, we're starting to wonder whether or not to go. Half of me thinks we should go because it'll take our mind off what's going on, but the other half thinks that we should stay at home just in case. I just don't know what to do for the best.

I really don't know what I'd do without you ladies. But it's still not quite the same as having someone to listen in real life. 

Oh I've decided I'm definitely taking the month off temping. I think I'm stressed enough so just going to use the CBFM this time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle - this is going to be a bit jumbled and not much help I fear, the reason being i have just had my own mini breakdown. Counselling may or may not help, I don't know, I quite admire your hubby for suggesting it though cos its not the usual route for men to want to take, even (or especially) for partners. It sounds like a month off will do you good, to just take the pressure off. Coming up to the due date is hideous, but hopefully once it is passed you will feel a bit stronger. A bit of a breather around now to adjust to the end of "I should be pregnant" time might help. We are here for you no matter what. 
Like I say I apologise if I am rambling I am in a bit of turmoil myself right now.


----------



## filipenko32

Hope I am just the right person to ask as I did the exact same thing! I'll summarise. St marys said don't try to conceive. I said to myself no way as when I thought about it I was going to be treated anyway and try steroids, aspirin and progesterone so didn't see the point in waiting. St marys dont treat with steroids but that's another story. Factor v is a genetic screen and so pregnancy will definitely not affect it as is mthfr. I had to call st marys and tell them I was pregnant and only had the blood taken a week earlier! They had my teg result and it was negative but I was on aspirin then anyway so perhaps the aspirin helped me! On the scan they had there they saw fluid in my uterus which the midwife then said a week later on the phone that this would be the pregnancy sac. I never told them I was on all this medication when went for the tests. :blush: as the girls on this thread will testify! In a nutshell, the way I see it at st marys is that the only line of treatment is aspirin on it's own or aspirin and heparin unless there's something structurally wrong with the uterus or you have pcos and need hormone treatment. So the only thing I would be concerned about if I was you would be the antiphospholipid syndrome test and the lupus anticoagulant. To be honest I am not sure whether these tests are affected when pregnant but I'd doubt it, don't take my word for that though. The reason why I would be worried about these is that you must have treatment, also your teg test, if that comes back positive you need aspirin. If these are all clear st marys will not treat you with anything and this is probably the right thing to do. Best thing is to ring the midwife there and tell her you're pregnant. They will rush the results and advise you. Do you have the number? It should be on the back of an appointment card they gave you or I can pm it to you. X x oh I should add that I had a basic knowledge of what I was clear for test wise before st marys as we paid a grand privately to rush the tests through after my second miscarriage as as you know they won't do anything till three. I was clear for the tests mentioned above so I was confident about not having heparin. I had the aps test done twice to be sure and st marys lik to do it twice but I'm sur you can get a good idea from one test. I would say you need to act fast to push for any preliminary results back from the clinic. Hope that's helpful


----------



## filipenko32

Ickle and mrs migg, I have counselling once a week because of all this and as you know I'm on sick leave (really really hoping I can go back to work soon if this pregnancy turns out I'll be back at work in feb) so what you're feeling is normal! It's all terribly stressful and it's important to recognise that. Youve both got lots of other things going on in your lives too and sometimes we dont get the chance to grieve properly. When people say it wasn't meant to be blah blah I boil with rage! For me counselling didn't help one bit. She didnt understand, still doesn't and I find it all a bit surreal really and fake. B and b helps me the most. Getting down, having meltdowns, and being seriously depressed is a normal reaction x x x


----------



## mohini12

hi fili
congrats on your early pregnacy.i am ttc from last7 months again after multiple losses.my all genetic test found ok.so my genetic dr.advice me to start asprine75,folic acid 5mg from cd1 which i never tried before.i am ttc on letrozol,asprine75,folic acid.i hope it help us both in success this time.G.l


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Fil. Sorry for my rambling reply, I was in bed and had a bit of a breakdown too about what might have been. The one thing I can't bear people saying is "everything happens for a reason". I mean do they actually think that helps???
How would you feel about counselling Ickle?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hello Ladies,

Mohini and meandrod- welcome and sorry for your loss and that you find yourself hear with us. Good luck Mohin- Hopefully with the new meds you will get your sticky bean.

Mrsmig and Ickle. Sending big hugs to both of you. :hugs::hugs:I wouldn't rule out counselling. I had it for a while for something different and it may not just focus on the mc but how to help you work through the grief and you'll be able to speak totally openly without fear of hurt. I know what you mean ickle about wanting to speak to someone on a face to face basis. I only know one person locally who had a mc (had healthy baby girl afterwards) but didn't feel I could approach her to talk to and my mum has never really asked how I am in that respect for weeks. I am glad you are taking a month of temping, you'll be able to relax a bit more and recoup.

Fili - up early this morning? Fab picture of your hubby, wonderful make up!!. I initially I thought you had posted a pic of your digi and got all excited to see that.

emum - you will get there again. I was having a floopy about my age last week, lurked on the over 35 thread which didn't help so came back to the warmth here. I was really down and crying thinking I had missed my chance only to find out 3 days later of my bfp. So it WILL happen for you too. 

There are lot of 'anniversaries' coming up and at this time of year emotions and feelings are heightened. Christmas really brings home to us what family is about and only reinforces our sense of loss. I would have been having my 20 week scan on Tuesday and despite being cautiously happy with my bean I still think everyday of my loss.

2012 Januaury will have a rash of BFP's from here. :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya pink, I can't stop eating but i can't stop eating, are you ready for it, scones with butter cream cheese and cherry jam on top with... A spot of vinegar. Yum yum! x x


----------



## filipenko32

Hi mohini! Sounds good, good luck to you too!


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Hiya pink, I can't stop eating but i can't stop eating, are you ready for it, scones with butter cream cheese and cherry jam on top with... A spot of vinegar. Yum yum! x x


Hmmmm sounded wonderful till you mentioned vinegar (and I like vinegar!).


----------



## filipenko32

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...rent-losses-come-join-us-92.html#post14563141

My photos are posted here pinkponk if you want to look x


----------



## filipenko32

ha ha yeah :sick:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

filipenko32 said:


> Hiya pink, I can't stop eating but i can't stop eating, are you ready for it, scones with butter cream cheese and cherry jam on top with... A spot of vinegar. Yum yum! x x

That is completely bonkers. 

Pink, I am also loving your use of the word "floopy"


----------



## auntylolo

Morning! And welcome thread newbies :hi:
Went out last night with work and ended up txting hubby to come pick me up at 10.30! all of a sudden I just thought I'd much rather be at home than listening to these people twittering on about stuff that doesn't even matter. Then I felt a bit guilty that I was being so bitter, but I realised I'm entitled to feel bitter or however else I want to feel, so I'm ok now! 
Cycle-wise, I'm so confused :dohh: i had some spotting on Friday which I just put down to Thursday's :sex: cos it was a bit vigorous :blush: but then I had light bleeding yesterday too and more this morning:shrug:, but my cbfm is still giving me highs. Has this happened to anyone? Half of me thinks I should just assume yesterday was cd1 again, but then the other half thinks that the cbfm would be showing low now if I wasn't mid-cycle? And although I'm not temping, I'm still putting other info into ff and it hasn't started a new cycle for me. This has put me on such a downer, especially since my first antenatal app was booked for Thursday but instead I'll be at work :cry: any insight for me?


----------



## Hope39

Hi Fili 

Thanks very much for your reply. I am not at St Mary's, i am being seen at our local recurrent miscarriage clinic with NHS.

Quenby tested me for lupus anticoagulant and antiphospholipid syndrome and they came back negative, its the lieden factor v that they have tested me for, the screening test she did for activated resistance protein c was low.

I got a bit of a belly ache this morn so i am wondering if AF will turn up today, i must have talked it up, lol. I must have had a 35 day cycle this month.

Think i will go back to temping and poas so i don't have this problem next month and now i can get drunk and feel sorry for myself all over Christmas (my first little bean would have been 1 around new years eve)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Auntylo - I don't know much about mid cycle bleeding but I think it can be normal for some woman especially after mc. The fact you are still getting highs on your CBFM is good. I think it's to do with the drop in oestrogen prior to ov but I am not sure. I am sure one of the other girls might know more.

hope - I know nothing about the tests and things you mentioned. Hugs if AF turns up. It is a difficult time especially knowing your lo would have been 1.

fili - wonderful pic to see!! Thanks, I'll never tire of seeing pics like that. I got a new batch of ic hpt (10mui) but they are only showing very faint second lines but my opks are getting darker though, is that still okay?


----------



## filipenko32

Hope fingers crossed it's your bfp this time around. Did they recommend taking anything for the protein c? X 

Pink, aslong as your ic tests are getting darker and showing progression every two days, that's all that matters, are they doing that?


----------



## Lozdi

Helloe Ladies :flower:

I'm sorry for your loss Chele, there is a lot of support here, you have come to the right place. :hugs:

Hope I don't know why these doctors make people wait for appointments, don't they get how frustrating it is? I see in your sig 3 MMC's. Do they not see how rare that is? They should be rushing you in for tests to provide you with answers and treatments not making you wait gah this makes me mad. :growlmad: 

Ickle I'm so sorry you feel so down :hugs: If only us Ladies lived closer then I'm sure we would be having regular meetings! I know how it feels to have no one to really confide in about losses in my immediate family- they are supportive but none of them have ever lost a baby, and OH can't quite understand. Counseling can also be for just talking and getting things off your chest without fear of being judged, criticised or not taken seriously, plus its in complete confidence. You can;t just go 'get counselling' though, if thats not what you want to do. Go with your instinct on the party situation. Instinct rules! 

Mrs Miggins, :hugs: I'm sorry you feel down too, I wish I could wave a wand and fix all our problems. I'm running out of get up and go myself, and I have only had one AF since the loss. Actually wondering whether I should give up before I begin so I can avoid disapointment. 

That 'everything happens for a reason' thing does my head in, although its sometimes true- it is NOT for anyone to say except when we say it ourselves. There is one right thing to say to a lady who has had a MC and that is 'I'm sorry for your loss' people feel they have to say more, or give a reason, but its really just their way of dealing with information they are uncomfortable with.

I LOVE vinegar, pregnant or not I love it!

Hi Lolo, can't help with the bleeding I'm afraid, I never spotted in my life til I started prodding my vercix! (and after the MMC) our BD is sometimes extremely vigorous and I never spot afterwards...struck me as odd I would spot just from checking cp! It could be hormonal-related bleeding?

Pink and Fili! *Waves at your bellies* :flower:

As for me, I'm fed up! I have convinced myself that I am going to have either anovulatory cycle or a long cycle, as I'm on CD15 and not even a darkening OPK yet. I have gone off BD, and cm is almost nonexistant. Maybe the ring test was right and I have had my 4 pregnancies and thats that. I feel so sorry for myself today I am going to go eat 4 rashers of bacon with cheesy beans on toast.


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz- do you know if you have had anovulatory cycles before? It can happen after mc. However, some people don't get the fade in pattern with opks, you may be the same then bam one day its +ve. You are withholding fluid etc to get concentrated urine? Ooh your lunch sound great. I just had lentil soup which was okay, OH feeling a bit tender today after last night so could only manage soup.


----------



## mohini12

Lozdi said:


> Helloe Ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss Chele, there is a lot of support here, you have come to the right place. :hugs:
> 
> Hope I don't know why these doctors make people wait for appointments, don't they get how frustrating it is? I see in your sig 3 MMC's. Do they not see how rare that is? They should be rushing you in for tests to provide you with answers and treatments not making you wait gah this makes me mad. :growlmad:
> 
> Ickle I'm so sorry you feel so down :hugs: If only us Ladies lived closer then I'm sure we would be having regular meetings! I know how it feels to have no one to really confide in about losses in my immediate family- they are supportive but none of them have ever lost a baby, and OH can't quite understand. Counseling can also be for just talking and getting things off your chest without fear of being judged, criticised or not taken seriously, plus its in complete confidence. You can;t just go 'get counselling' though, if thats not what you want to do. Go with your instinct on the party situation. Instinct rules!
> 
> Mrs Miggins, :hugs: I'm sorry you feel down too, I wish I could wave a wand and fix all our problems. I'm running out of get up and go myself, and I have only had one AF since the loss. Actually wondering whether I should give up before I begin so I can avoid disapointment.
> 
> That 'everything happens for a reason' thing does my head in, although its sometimes true- it is NOT for anyone to say except when we say it ourselves. There is one right thing to say to a lady who has had a MC and that is 'I'm sorry for your loss' people feel they have to say more, or give a reason, but its really just their way of dealing with information they are uncomfortable with.
> 
> I LOVE vinegar, pregnant or not I love it!
> 
> Hi Lolo, can't help with the bleeding I'm afraid, I never spotted in my life til I started prodding my vercix! (and after the MMC) our BD is sometimes extremely vigorous and I never spot afterwards...struck me as odd I would spot just from checking cp! It could be hormonal-related bleeding?
> 
> Pink and Fili! *Waves at your bellies* :flower:
> 
> As for me, I'm fed up! I have convinced myself that I am going to have either anovulatory cycle or a long cycle, as I'm on CD15 and not even a darkening OPK yet. I have gone off BD, and cm is almost nonexistant. Maybe the ring test was right and I have had my 4 pregnancies and thats that. I feel so sorry for myself today I am going to go eat 4 rashers of bacon with cheesy beans on toast.

thanks pink
thanks for warm welcome.

-----------------------
6 baby lost,ttc with asprine75,folic acid5mg,bromocriptine5mg.
always miss my all lost angel babies.


----------



## Lozdi

Oops I missed you out Mohini! (I'm not at all with it today) in fact I'm pretty useless. I see in your sig, 6 babies lost- I'm so so sorry, fingers crossed that with all those treatments, the next one will stick. :hugs: Fili is our recurrent MC success story and expert- it will happen for you aswell!


----------



## sarah_anne

You ladies give me so much hope! You're all so positive and I love it! 

I wish people would be more understanding! Telling me I lost my baby for a reason is the worst thing anyone ever said to me! I was really upset still at that time and I honestly said to them "Oh really? What reason is that?" You should have seen the look on their face! I apologized later, but I was so mad. 

I wish everyone lived closer to me. I think I'm the only one in Canada, lol.


----------



## filipenko32

Ha thanks loz!! PMA! That sounds like good comfort food loz! You'll be pregnant again before you know it, don't worry about that! 

Mohini you're more than welcome x x x 

Hi Sarah!


----------



## Lozdi

I have never tracked my cycle before the MMC, so I couldn't confidently say that I regularly ovulate. I have always noticed achey boobs before AF though, I figured that was due to Ov. Come to think of it, it wasn't quite every month I got that. My POAS regime is thus- test with fmu (half the time my fmu is almost at lunchtime) then I have just one or two teas and hold it 4 hours+ and POAS around mid afternoon, then its another 4hour+ wait and I do final POAS of the day usually around 7-8 pm ish After that comes the rehydration process, because I need to catch up from the days waiting and I will down a few pints of water throughout the evening. I find my wee is plenty concentrated, quite dark. I had a surge after the MC Opk's picked that up over just one day (3 POAS) so if anything I expect a fast fade in +. I guess its a wait and see. There have been twinges in both ovaries, but that was days ago I thought maybe they were getting ready.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sarah, Mohini,:flower: hi! 
Sarah shame you are our only Canadian cousin but we're all in this together here. 
Hi Antelope. Sorry ladies I can't answer any questions on mid cycle bleeding or cbfm, but Loz, check out my last chart, I ov'd on cd18! I had stopped poas and I thought it wasn't going to happen. I know I didn't catch the egg but at least this cycle I know better what to expect. I didn't temp this morning I woke up too late. 
I felt a bit sheepish this morning. Last night, I put a mawkish, self absorbed status on Facebook to the effect of "is thinking of what might have been" and got a supportive comment from a girl I went to college with who gave birth to a daughter prematurely in July. Her baby lived a week or so and they thought she was going to pull through and came off the ventilator but sadly she didn't make it. I wish I hadn't put that status up now. 

Emum, Ickle - I hope you are both ok today.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins, don't feel bad about putting that as your status, I have seen many people who status-sympathy-seek and believe me they are way worse. Its perfectly reasonable to be thinking of what should have been. That will be why that lady gave you a supportive comment, because she knows that you feel terrible and she understands the need to occasionally let it be known that you feel terrible. If she felt that you were being silly or something, surely she wouldn;t have bothered commenting at all?


----------



## Lozdi

After I let slip on a comment about my MMC, I had a message from a friend of ours who is pregnant, saying sorry for our loss and that she MC'd her first in january and they had been trying for ages. She is roughly 20 weeks gone now with a bean that sure stuck! I had no idea they were even TTC.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

After my first mc I found out LOADS of my friends had been through it. Most people don't talk about it I suppose but I am quite a public person, and also I don't like the fact that it is quite taboo. I'd rather talk about it do people know I've been through it, and if someone else goes through it they could talk to me about it if they want to. I'm not looking for sympathy at all, I don't want it. I just want people to know. I want people to know how bloody common it is.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mramig - I agree with loz. Please don't feel bad about saying how you feel. What ever things other people are experiencing, good or bad it doesn't take away from what you are feeling or going through. I am sure she was supporting you with the same feeling you were sharing and she understands where you are coming from. Big hugs


----------



## Lozdi

I'll second that Mrs Miggins, it sucks that people hide it, and we only find out how common it is when we actually have one. In one to one situations I have told more people that I had a MMC than I ever told I was pregnant.


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz/Mrsmig. I agree with you that people don't talk about it. Even my oh and friends and family can't even say the word miscarriage to me. I found I stopped using it too, for example at work I would say 'oh that happened when I was off for those 2 weeks) but then thought 'No! I don't want this forgotten about' and now I mention it when refering to past events.


----------



## Lozdi

I refer to it as 'when I lost the baby' but I have noticed OH can't bring himself to say it, and he looks so sad when I do. I dont like the word miscarriage. The medical term is even worse. 

Might have to quit watching corrie for a while.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We should form some sort of public awareness committee! And also to let people know what actually happens when you do miscarry, and then tv shows like coronation street wouldn't get away with showing ridiculous misrepresentations of what happens. Did anyone see Tracy Barlow in corrie? Having a screaming hissyfit and then howling in pain for ages and then weeping in a hospital bed? She was meant to be 20 weeks with twins! I know this because she was a week further on than me (how sad am I?)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My OH isn't too bad but my mum can't bring herself to say it. Mind you my mum hates the word "pregnant" which is bizarre. She prefers to say "having a baby". When I found out I was pregnant last time I said to her I had something to tell her and she said "you're having a baby aren't you". I wouldn't let her say it as I said it was jumping the gun. I doubt she'll say it next time.


----------



## Lozdi

Yes I noticed that too...see how she had no bump? C'mon! Twin bellies are huge! Her 'bump' was smaller than mine was just before I found out the MMC! Corrie also implied that she lost them because of banging on doors and yelling- would not cause a MC unless other cirsumstances were affecting the pregnancy. Public awareness committee is a good idea.


----------



## Lozdi

My 4 year old just approached me, moaning and embarassed, because he got spectacularly tangled in his long sleeved t shirt. :haha::wacko:


----------



## mrs.temple

Hi ladies, I know it's been awhile since my last post. I went on Thursday to do another beta hCG test and saw my nurse. My hCG was at 112 from Tuesday and my Progesterone was at 27. She said it was a beautiful number. My progesterone from my miscarriage started out at a 9.5, so I know it is a lot better. She called back on Friday and said my hCG had gone up to 356, so I had tripled in 48 hours. I'm super excited, but this weekend, my husband and I decided to have some fun and it hurt so bad we had to stop. I also woke up "feeling" not pregnant. I don't know if it is in my head or something is wrong. We don't go back for an ultrasound until Jan. 9th. The nurse said it had to be 2-3 weeks away since I didn't have a cycle. I don't know if I should call or just think everything is fine until we have some proof.


----------



## mohini12

you are right lozdi medical term miscarrige even worse.many time i signature only ttc and dont like word '6 miscarrige'. i really feel it pinch me everytime ' miscarrige'..


----------



## mohini12

you are right Lozdi that the medical term miscarrige is even worse.some time i like to signature only ttc rather than word ' ttc after miscarrige'.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mrs Temple, I am sure everything is fine but please try to get in for a scan before then to set your mind at rest. If you don't feel right it could be a sign, equally everything could be fine. With my first pregnancy I hardly had any symptoms in the early days and she was totally finabsolutely fine. But I do believe in listening to your body and trusting signs. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Temple, what a whirlwind! If BD is hurting so badly try not to do it til you have had that scan. I think you should call your codtor ad describe the pain you felt, to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Tarabay

hi everybody!!! well i have been bad and stupid, i was out all day yday so never used my opk's once and the first time u used them 2day was an hour ago and i think it may be positive, just not sure now what side of O i am, am i at the end or at the start!! i suppose the only way of tellin this is to see what further tests bring up, am i right????? ill post a pic of my test and will u let me know please?? sorry just very hopeful as hubby away to work 2moro so FXD!! 

Ok so the 1st pic is of the first test so then i got excited about POAS and maybe gettin positive i did another just about 10mins ago and that is the 2nd pic! let me no what use think????
 



Attached Files:







100_0175.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 7









100_0180.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The first one looks like a positive to me but I'm not quite the expert. 


Calling Fili!!!!!!
When did you last dtd Tara?


----------



## Tarabay

yesterday but before that it was last weekend and he is away tomorrow!!!! :cry: just worried now that im gna O 2moro and hes not here! or maybe i havent dtd enough! yeah 'FFFFFFIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIII' it is slighlty darker in real life and also so dark in comparsion to my others, i got so excited :haha:


----------



## Hope39

Hi all (again)

Fili - i have another question now, what's a teg test? I may have had one without realising. The consultant i seen thurs did do another test for lupus antiocoagulant and antiphosolipid syndrom to double check its negative. She also said that another reason for my miscarriages could be that i have thyroid antibodies, one of her other patients had them so they put her on thyroxine and she is now 8.5 weeks pregnant, the furthest she has ever got. I am on thyroxine anyway for my underactive thyroid.

AF turned up this evening so today is CD1 - I really hate this waiting to ttc and am debating whether to ignore her advice. She told me the tests take about 4 weeks to come back which would take me to about 12th jan. She told me to go back in 8 weeks which is 9th feb. My little beans seem to grow wings at about 6 weeks which would be about 29th jan so if i did get a BFP, the consultant would have my results a couple of weeks before i get to the six week stage. What do you think? Shall i risk it or wait till after 9th Feb?

They not said anything about the protein c? Having a low result means i could have lieden factor v, that was how prof quenby phrased it in her letter

Pink - i wanted AF to arrive so gives time for my results to come through so thanks for the hugs, i am fine with AF arriving. I can have a drink xmas and new year now :happydance:

Loz - that's the NHS for you, no rush! I had to wait 9 weeks for the initial appt and now another 8 weeks till i go back for the results, unless i ignore her advice and get pregnant, then they'll have to see me quicker.


----------



## pinksmarties

Tara - the first one looks +ve not sure about the second picture. If it is +ve the the egg could be released with 12-36 hours. 

Hope -I am glad you are glad AF is here and you can have your drink!! I am sure fili will advise you both more.


----------



## Tarabay

ok so this is the same test as in the 2nd pic but maybe about 20mins after i done it!
 



Attached Files:







100_0182.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Looking positive. Is he there now?


----------



## Tarabay

yeah hes away at 7am 2moro morning! do we dtd as much as poss till then or is once 2nite enough?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Hope. I can't give you advice, just want to say I can't imagine how difficult a predicament this must be for you. When we know we want to ttc it goes against everything we naturally feel to try to stop it. I hope the weeks pass quickly for you and one way or another you get your forever baby.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tara I'd do it once tonight and again in the morning. If he's up for it, go to bed and do it now to give him time to replenish. Give yourself the best shot at it you can!!!


----------



## Hope39

Thanks Mrs Mig

I hope 2012 is my year, 2011 has been totally and utterly shite.

I should be celebrating christmas with a one year old this year :cry:

I know i have a lot to look forward to but just seem to have bad news of late, my friend died of a heart attack at 38 at beginning of november and i've just had a call to say his friend has committed suicide. I only had a meeting with him last week and spoke on the phone and now he is gone too. What the f**k is going on, all these good people are going to soon along with my angels 

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope..that is tragic. Christmas is a crappy time of year for making you think what would have been and to hear of suicide when you so badly want to create life is heartbreaking. 
Deepest sympathy.xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, I just fell asleep for two hours! And I woke up with constipation cramping iykwim? Hope that's normal! They were definitely bowel type cramps sorry tmi. Going to read back now


----------



## rosybee123

I mc a month ago, the day I got back from my holiday. It was awful but I hold on to the fact that I can conceive as we were thinking we couldn't. I've just had my first period and have decided to start trying straight away as you're more fertile apparently. It's hard because there are two women at work who announced at our xmas party that they are 12 weeks, which is what I would've been now so i know i'll be looking at them thinking "I would be that far along now". I hope I don't have to wait too long :sad1:


----------



## Hope39

Fili you are slacking, u can't fall asleep when there is us waiting on answers before we go bed

Only joking hun, i use to zonk out for a few hours when i was pregnant so i know what its like

x


----------



## filipenko32

Tara that is definitely a positive!!! :wohoo:Get off b and b and get busy girlie! :sex: then legs in the air for half an hour!


mohini12 said:


> you are right lozdi medical term miscarrige even worse.many time i signature only ttc and dont like word '6 miscarrige'. i really feel it pinch me everytime ' miscarrige'..




mohini12 said:


> you are right Lozdi that the medical term miscarrige is even worse.some time i like to signature only ttc rather than word ' ttc after miscarrige'.

I agree it's not a nice word at all. I also think we should start advising corrie writers! 



Tarabay said:


> hi everybody!!! well i have been bad and stupid, i was out all day yday so never used my opk's once and the first time u used them 2day was an hour ago and i think it may be positive, just not sure now what side of O i am, am i at the end or at the start!! i suppose the only way of tellin this is to see what further tests bring up, am i right????? ill post a pic of my test and will u let me know please?? sorry just very hopeful as hubby away to work 2moro so FXD!!
> 
> Ok so the 1st pic is of the first test so then i got excited about POAS and maybe gettin positive i did another just about 10mins ago and that is the 2nd pic! let me no what use think????


----------



## filipenko32

Tarabay said:


> yesterday but before that it was last weekend and he is away tomorrow!!!! :cry: just worried now that im gna O 2moro and hes not here! or maybe i havent dtd enough! yeah 'FFFFFFIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIII' it is slighlty darker in real life and also so dark in comparsion to my others, i got so excited :haha:

No way Tara you haven't missed it at all. Yesterday counts, you need today and preferably tomorrow but it doesn't matter if not. Def today though. Dont forget to get those legs in the air afterwards! Told you you'd get a nice surprise!! :yipee: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I am so pleased I am not ov at the moment. My OH has the most horrendous wind.:growlmad:


----------



## filipenko32

Tara as mrs migg says could you do tomorrow morning too? 

Hope, awww I'm so sorry, that's terrible and a lot of death to deal with. You have my deepest sympathy too. I hope 2011 is going to be a better year for you x x x as for the waiting problem, it's tricky! First of all you can get that result back sooner I am sure, if you're just waiting on the factor five and really want to ttc you could push to get the result through sooner? Have you had the mthfr test too? The teg test is exclusive to st mary's as far as I know but you could ask your clinic. It tests the elasticity of the clot and they have def linked a positive result to this teg test with miscarriages and the treatment is aspirin. i would say you're def neg for the aps so don't worry about that. I am on thyroxine too! My doctor now tested my thyroid again and while it was in the normal range 3.36 he wants it to always be under 2 so I'm on 50mmg a day. How much are you on? My other tests earlier in the year came back at 1.5 and 2.26 so I'm not too bad on average. I tested negative for the antibodies though. I would say you need the results but it doesn't mean you have to put off ttc if you can think of a way to get them back sooner. Your next pregnancy could be helped by aspirin for example you see, so you don't want to be missing out on that. X x


----------



## filipenko32

Haha mrs migg, they are disgusting creatures aren't they!!


----------



## Tarabay

yay!!!! and legs are in the air :haha: thanks for the confidence girls! do u think i sud bother even tryn to take my temp in morning or is it too late to start?? sorry i have been so engrossed in myself 2nite just never thot i would get tat positive opk, what a nice surprise is right fili! thanks! hopefully i can get back to keepin up to date with everybody else!

:dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Loz that was sweet about your four year old and the long sleeved shirt! Awww


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry for your loss rosy, welcome x x


----------



## filipenko32

Tara you could temp just to see what happens, don't see why not x EDIT ^^^^^ what mrs migg said my temping was not great Tara!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If you haven't been temping up to now Tara I'm not sure it's worth starting now if you have already ov'd. Although it may give you an idea at the end of the cycle if you have caught the egg or not. 
I loved the story of the jumper too!
Rosie. Hi, welcome and sorry for your loss. Hope we can help.

Edit ^^^^ or what Fili said...:haha:


----------



## mohini12

hi filli
how you feeling now has cramps stoppod?sometime cramps normal in early pregnacy.but my experience with cramps was worst always. so i worried. my nk cells was found slightly rise after last loss.useing injection intralipid to supresss nk cells and what had given for nk cell?


----------



## filipenko32

mohini12 said:


> hi filli
> how you feeling now has cramps stoppod?sometime cramps normal in early pregnacy.but my experience with cramps was worst always. so i worried. my nk cells was found slightly rise after last loss.useing injection intralipid to supresss nk cells and what had given for nk cell?

Hi mohini, no cramping for me! I haven't had any cramping for the first time ever in all my pregnancies. This is my 4th. It just feels tight and I'm very constipated and gassy! Tmi! I am on the intralipd drip treatment too yes. Are you going on the steroid programme?


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone! No cramping and no nightmares still! :yipee: Does anyone think that my tight feelings and lack of cramping is normal, sorry I think I've asked that before! Apart from very very mild twinges kind of missing the cramping as it doesn't feel like anything is going on in there!


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Morning everyone! No cramping and no nightmares still! :yipee: Does anyone think that my tight feelings and lack of cramping is normal, sorry I think I've asked that before! Apart from very very mild twinges kind of missing the cramping as it doesn't feel like anything is going on in there!

Hi fili -I sure hope so as I have very few symptoms too. No cramps although I know my uterus is there iykwim. Had bad night sweats last but other than that nothing, can't win can we!!!

Getting ready for work I'll chat this afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is good.


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! No cramping and no nightmares still! :yipee: Does anyone think that my tight feelings and lack of cramping is normal, sorry I think I've asked that before! Apart from very very mild twinges kind of missing the cramping as it doesn't feel like anything is going on in there!
> 
> Hi fili -I sure hope so as I have very few symptoms too. No cramps although I know my uterus is there iykwim. Had bad night sweats last but other than that nothing, can't win can we!!!
> 
> Getting ready for work I'll chat this afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is good.Click to expand...

Night sweats are def a symptom s you're much hotter in pregnancy! But our house is so cold at night I am just right! No we can't win, hope work goes ok. I so hope I can go back to work soon. I keep having a positive feeling that I might be so hoping thats these pos feelings come true!


----------



## loubyloumum

Good Morning everyone.
Sorry I have been awol for a couple of days it has been manic in our house this weekend. Visitors left right and centre - its quite nice to com e back to work for a bit of a rest :haha:
Welcome to all the newcomers - I'm so sorry you have found yourselves on this thread :hugs: This thread is amazing for support and knowledge to get you through.

I hope all you lovely ladies are well :) Fili and Pink - feeling well?!
Not sure if I've missed anymore BFP's????
Loz did your new gadget arrive? If so how is it?

AFM - AF has now buggered off :) sooooo the question I have is do I start poas now??


----------



## Tarabay

morning everyone! :wave:

Louby glad AF has left the building for u! i started POAS asap after AF stopped so i would say yes start right away!:thumbup:

pink and fili, u both sound like use are gettin on great! i think i the tightness is a good sign as all ur muscles etc are startin to stretch! keep thinkin positive things!:thumbup:

welcome to all the new ladies who have found urself posting here, u have came to a great place, the support and advice is overwhelming!

AFM - well no :sex: this morning :growlmad: i was way too lazy and tired! it probly didnt help that my 3year old was in btween us this morning! got more positives this morning on opk's, i even had the courage to do a CB digi and it gave me O:) now im in the process of tryn to persuade hubby to come back home 2nite! that wud be good!
tell me this now- i have heard that morning :sex: isnt as good as afternoon/evening :sex: something to do with the heat of the man????????

oh i forgot, i remembered to temp this morning! gna fill it isto FF and see if i can remember to do it every morning and sure if this isnt my month then it can be good practice for next!


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone! No cramping and no nightmares still! :yipee: Does anyone think that my tight feelings and lack of cramping is normal, sorry I think I've asked that before! Apart from very very mild twinges kind of missing the cramping as it doesn't feel like anything is going on in there!
> 
> Hi fili -I sure hope so as I have very few symptoms too. No cramps although I know my uterus is there iykwim. Had bad night sweats last but other than that nothing, can't win can we!!!
> 
> Getting ready for work I'll chat this afternoon ladies. Hope everyone is good.Click to expand...
> 
> Night sweats are def a symptom s you're much hotter in pregnancy! But our house is so cold at night I am just right! No we can't win, hope work goes ok. I so hope I can go back to work soon. I keep having a positive feeling that I might be so hoping thats these pos feelings come true!Click to expand...

I had really bad night sweats for about 3 weeks last time so was ondering if they would kick in.

Hi Louby and Tara, hope you ok. In the middle of a busy clinic so will chat later.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Louby!!! I was about to send out a search party looking for you! I was just about to post I hoped you were ok. My AF has buggered off too so we are cycle buddies this month. I am gonna start poas tomorrow I think. It's silly but I'm excited about it. 
Tara, not heard anything about morning man juice being different, but maybe so? Hope you get him to come home tonight.
Fil, Pink, morning! 
Off to York Christmas shopping today, wish me luck!!


----------



## Tarabay

ok tis just a wee test to see if i have figured out this whole FF signature at the bottom on my posts! :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya Ladies.

Sorry I was MIA yesterday, I just needed a break from BnB. I'm not temping and it's been good, although sleeping in at the weekends isn't good for my joints so I'm going to have to still set an alarm but it won't be at 6.30 that's for sure!! I'm doing soy again this cycle and still using my CBFM, so not totally back to NTNP, but not quite as full on as last cycle. I think DH and I are just going to DTD whenever we want too, plus the 2 peak days and the high afterwards and that'll have to be enough this time :)

I've decided not to go for counselling yet, even though our last session with the one at the fertility clinic was great. It's enough to know that I/we can go to her if needed. 

After my breakdown DH took me shopping for some cake decorating tools for my Christmas present. He let me pick loads of stuff, I think because I'd been upset. I can't wait to get to use it all :) It's my Granda's 84th birthday in January so I think I'll make him a cake. 

We were delivering presents to DH's brother for our nieces yesterday. I always find it hard to go to see them because the youngest one looks so much like her dad and therefore like my DH. They're lovely though - such daddy's girls. They were fighting over who got to sit on his knee lol!

Think we've got everything done for Christmas, oh except a new foot for our table - one of the fold out legs doesn't have a foot on it so the table will tip and I definitely don't want that when we're using our wedding dinner service!


----------



## ickle pand

Tara - you need to copy the bbCode not the HTML one :)


----------



## Tarabay

i think i may have just about managed it! silly billy me!!!

awh ickle :hugs: for u!! i know i dont know much about this whole ttc thing but maybe a break from really tryn hard might do u thr world of good! that was so nice of ur DH to buy u all them lovely things, perfect for ur cake making skills! that sounds like a great prezzie for ur granda, i love personal presents like that!

i know what u mean (kinda) about the in laws family! my Dh sis is preg, she found out she was pregnant the exact same week that i miscarried! and now she has been for her scan and they are all discussing baby names etc it is a horrible jealously that i wish i didnt feel but i dont think she makes it any easier! she goes out of her way to NOT talk about it or see me! i had to ask his other sis about the scan and due date etc cuz the pregnant sis would NEVER mention it! we also invited her for xmas dinner and she has said no because she is embarrassed and feels bad about her bein preg and me not! like omg shut up because at the end of the day she will have he baby in 6months, i wont!

oh dear sorry for the rant!!:blush:


----------



## ickle pand

My SIL kept saying things like - make the most of lie-ins because you won't get them when you have kids and said that she would've gone back to work at 6 weeks with hers because they were both boring. Did my head in. She lost a baby at 30 weeks as well so you'd think she'd be a bit more sympathetic but she's a bit "me, me, me". She does my head in with most things she says though. We're not that close - can you tell? Lol!


----------



## Tarabay

ickle- weird but me and my SIL are pretty much the same! not close at all and she says stupid things that really annoy me!!! In-laws!!!! huh!!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Louby!!! I was about to send out a search party looking for you! I was just about to post I hoped you were ok. My AF has buggered off too so we are cycle buddies this month. I am gonna start poas tomorrow I think. It's silly but I'm excited about it.
> Tara, not heard anything about morning man juice being different, but maybe so? Hope you get him to come home tonight.
> Fil, Pink, morning!
> Off to York Christmas shopping today, wish me luck!!

:haha:
We sure are cycle buddies now MrsMig and we will be BFP buddies in the new year too (PMA :thumbup:) I will have to start tomorrow too. Do I use FMU or no? I think I read somewhere not too but could be wrong? 
I'm really looking forward to it too - I feel sooooo positive this month. Maybe its the Christmas spirit?


----------



## Dotty_B

Hi all, Im hoping I can join this thread? We found out at our 12 week scan on 29th Nov that our little one had stopped growing at 6-7 weeks. Mc started naturally 4th Dec and by my 2nd scan on 6th Dec I was told everything had gone, and we were free to TTC once the bleeding stopped. That happened a week later and we've since been NTNP. Probably could have left it a bit later to DTD afterwards, but I think the first time was a comfort thing, and from then on...

Hoping everyone gets their sticky beans in 2012


----------



## Tarabay

Hi Dotty! welcome to this thread! sorry for ur loss, we all understand what ur goin through! i hope u find some comfort here, ther is alot of ladies that can give great advice and help! dont worry about asking anything and ther is no such thing as too much information here! everything is discussed! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Dotty. So sorry for your loss and the horrible time you are going through. Welcome to our little gang and I hope you soon get your sticky bean. 
Louby, no, not fmu because the surge happens later in the day, test a couple of times a day from around 11am. Fil recommends 3 times, which I do around the time I expect to ov. 
Ickle, I was thinking of you yesterday. Pleased you are holding up ok. Your sil sounds an absolute delight!!


----------



## Chele78

Hi Dotty, sorry for your loss, but you've definitely come to the right place.

Tara & Ickle - couldn't agree more about in-laws! My MIL even interrupted my hubby half way through him telling her we'd lost the baby, by shifting everything back to her and saying "well apart from that everything is fine over here". To be fair, we have recently lost my FIL to a heart attack back in September (not been a good end of the year for us) and she's not adjusting well... But still! Her son telling her some pretty intimate and devastating news, and she doesn't even ask how he's feeling. I have really been struggling with her me-me-me tunnel vision of late.


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies

Rosy and Dotty, welcome. I'm sorry for your losses :hugs: and I can promise you there is so much support here! Dotty, I posted on your thread about your loss...this is the thread I lurked in after mine, and behold you have been drawn to it too! 

I had a right grumpy time last night, I lost my phone (in my own house) but needed to text my mum so thought oh bugger it and just went down the street to talk to her...in a t shirt, sarong, and bare feet. 9 pm british december! I had to laugh. When I got there I found that the postie had posted my speculum there! So I was cheered up! I have now seen my own cervix!!!! It was a bit weird lol, to see it. But I'm less afraid of the speculum now. Cervix looked slightly open, and there was even a little EWCM up there...I havent noticed it before I guess with me it stays up there. No + opk yet.


----------



## filipenko32

Sounds like you might be near your positive loz? X x 
Welcome dotty and rosy sorry for your losses x


----------



## Lozdi

I hope I'm approaching a + I'm on CD16 already thought I would have O'd by now. DTD this morning, then made OH get up with the monkey so I got to lounge in bed and gave the swimmers a chance. Not quite with my legs in the air, but I created an angle helpful to swimmers with clever use of a blanket. I'm really horny today. I wouldn't be surprised if my + OPK comes in the next 2 days or so!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah definitely! I am always like that around ov! You are very close, maybe you will get your surge later on today. I predict def tomorrow! X x x


----------



## filipenko32

*Let's all predict when loz will get her surge! The winner has to be 'thanked' by everyone. I predict tomorrow 6pm. *


----------



## Lozdi

:happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

6pm was when I saw my darkest + last month! It all depends what time I start the POAS of a day. First poas at 11pm today so second will be roughly 3 pm then I'll aim for the final one at 7 ish. I want to ovulate! *stamps foot*


----------



## filipenko32

:haha: you will you will you will! Is your little monkey untangled yet!?!


----------



## Lozdi

Looking at my chart, all my BD's are AM lol I wonder if it does make a difference. the month we got pg, it was mostly am with a couple of afternoon quickies if I remember right. I want a microscope to view sperm.


----------



## Lozdi

haha I had to untangle him, and he is still wary of that shirt! He is off nursery today, with a cough and a temperature. He is fine in himself but I am a firm believer in ONLY sharing your illness with the other kids if its chicken pox!


----------



## Dotty_B

Thanks everyone 

Lozdi - I've been lurking on this thread for a few days now, how strange we were drawn to the same one!!!

Not sure how charting and testing works, but I'm going to say tomorrow at 3pm?!

Hopefully being on here will bring me some good luck and a BFP at the start of 2012 xx


----------



## filipenko32

Emum has one of those I wanted one too!! I always bd with twelve hours in between to cover eggy. Had my dh on a timetable lol! 
"I'mmmmmm waaaaaa,iiiiiiittttttinnnnngggg........"
"Just finishing this game.... Wont be a minute...."
"No NOW!!!!" :brat:

On the whole I was calm and laid back when trying to conceive.


----------



## Lozdi

Theres baby dust in the air on this thread, its only a matter of time before we all catch an eggy!

Charting is taking our temperatures to confirm when ovulation has happened. You need a basal thermometer for that and it must be done in the morning when you wake up before you move or get up. It works by picking up the rise in you bbt that happens after the eggy has gone on the eggy chase. This is my first cycle charting, and thus far no O has been confirmed. If you want to look click on my ticker. It confused me a bit at first but its easy to get into.

I want to go use an OPK now, but its not 4 hours since the last one!


----------



## Lozdi

Every 12 hours you say...sounds good! I don;t have OH on a timetable I'm pretty much leaving the BD to chance, letting him instigate, except for if he is ill/hungover then I'll make the first move because handling his man sword makes him feel better! Plus, sometimes we just ain;t in the mood, and if I was doing all the firts moves eventually I'd get a 'not tonight dear' then I would flip my lid! So keeping it casual is a must for me lol

I want to POAS :wacko:


----------



## Tarabay

i say 2moro night, emmmmmmmmmmm after dinner before bedtime for loz's O! :flower: My OPK's are still dark, think it may be darker than the control line, never thought i would see the day! yay!!
think i may have persuaded hubby to come home 2nite! i didnt know that when ur OPK's are positive it means that u will O soon, i thought it meant that u wer O right now! silly me!!


----------



## filipenko32

Do it do it!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

My mum works in a lab at the university and I've been so tempted to ask her if we can sneak in one lunchtime with a sample from DH for a look. Going by the horrified look she tried to suppress when we told her that DH's SA was all good I don't think it'd go down well lol! I wonder if those cheapy ones you get with kids chemistry sets would be good enough?


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - are you sure you don't own shares in Clearblue or one of the IC companies? lol!


----------



## Lozdi

What with my viewing of my cervix, and the horny feelings, and the O talk....I'm almost crazy, I want to O NOW!!!! Tonight, I'm getting out my silky nightie and if I can tear him away from the xbox, might have my first PM BD in ages!


----------



## filipenko32

ickle pand said:


> Fili - are you sure you don't own shares in Clearblue or one of the IC companies? lol!

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:



Ought to!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies,

Welcome Dotty and sorry for your loss. You'll find a lovely bunch of supportive and knowedgable ladies here.

YAY - loz for seeing your cervix!! REally interesting. I'd love all stuff human body/biology. Idid read somewhere the best time for BD is between 5-7pm can't remember the reason or the site but I'll try to find it./

ickle - how are you today? I once thought about that but we don't have those kind of microsopes here where I work but it is very tempting isn't it!!


Tara - glad your opk are dark and that OH is coming home, the more bd the merrier!

Mrmig - how are you? Migraine/sinuses a bit better?

I am booked in for my scan at the EPU on Wednesday 4th Jan I'll be 6 weeks 6days, I kind of hinted about the week before but they didn't think it would be worth it. i.e nothing to see which I know is a bit pants. I suggested the lst scan of the day then if anything is wrong I wouldn't have to go back to work. I am being postivie but jsut didn't want the hassle if it wasn't however they pursuded me to go earlier. Not sure what to say to work as OH doesn't want me to tell them yet but I'll have to make some excuse up.


----------



## filipenko32

Loz this is a message for you :sex: :test: :sex: :test: :sex: :test: and then :dust: :dust:


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I'm with mrs migg on the cervix banter :sick:


----------



## Lozdi

I just had another look because earlier I was a bit sqeamish about fully opening the spec, I got a better view this time and there is ever so slight redness, which will be what caused that spotting after I prodded it! Will be going for a checkup after next AF...IF there is a next AF. I was treated to a massive amount of EWCM a minute ago....can't wait to use it! Its almost pouring out! Sorry for the repeated TMI from me lol I'm just exited! I hope I didn't disturb this mornings swimmers too much but I gathered that anything from a BD 6 hours ago has probably gotten through the cervix by now if its going to.


----------



## Lozdi

Pink it sucks to have to wait I know, but a 5 week scan can cause more stress than not! Next time I don't want one before 8 weeks. When I know exactly what I should be seeing, going through week 7 will be horrid, not looking forward to that.


----------



## pinksmarties

Found it

Day or night!
Some people believe that day is a better time for baby making sex because the sperm count is higher then as compared to nights. While some studies claim that a man&#8217;s sperm count may be higher in the morning, the differences are minimal. This slight difference in the sperm count is inconsequential is affecting your chances of getting pregnant. Recent research shows that the best time of the day for sex if you wanted to get pregnant was in the early evening between 5 and 7 pm, when sperm counts are up to 35% higher, sperm are livelier, and women are more likely to ovulate. Keep in mind that far more important than the time of day is the time of the woman&#8217;s cycle.


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> Pink it sucks to have to wait I know, but a 5 week scan can cause more stress than not! Next time I don't want one before 8 weeks. When I know exactly what I should be seeing, going through week 7 will be horrid, not looking forward to that.

If I got could have got in next week I would be 6+1 which i didn't think was that early but I can wait I think......... :wacko:

Now I have written that down its only 5 days difference but still!!


----------



## Lozdi

5 days in early pregancy, alot can happen development wise! HB might not be visible at 6.1 especially if implantation happened a few days after suspected. I guess the 6.6 is better because even if the implantation was late there should be somehting on screen by then. Oh dear I've got my know it all head on again lol, get this-

I just popped into docs to book a smear to find out what the red patch on my cervix is...and they said ohh, theres a lady doctor free in 5 mins do you want it now? YES I said, so....that was my third speculum exam of the day, and I'm so over being scared of them haha Doctor said its more than likely simply friable cells from within, on the outside as can happen after a loss or a birth. She isn't worried but did a smear ayway and will send it off however because I am not 12 weeks past the MMC yet, she is unsure about whether or not they will accept it and I might have to have another. Thank goodness I don't mind the speculum now!

She looked through my notes onscreen and I saw allsorts flash past, FSH, LH, all that jazz apparently I hade a hormone assesment in 2009! (Don't even remember that) It was when I was having painful boob issues...but really don't remember asking for a hormone workup! 

My 3 pm OPK was darker than the last.....+ is on the way!


----------



## MrsMM24

Hi DOTTY, welcome, sorry for your loss! :hugs: Hope you find comfort in this thread.

LOZ:haha: I say :test:

Hi Ladies, hope everyone's weekend went well....


*AFM...* I had yet another packed weekend, I attended a funeral for a great aunt, finished wrapping gifts, and fit a hair appt in for my daughter and I. TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Lozdi

Hi MrsMM, I'm sorry about your great aunt :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry about your great aunt mrsmm x x x


----------



## mohini12

filipenko32 said:


> mohini12 said:
> 
> 
> hi filli
> how you feeling now has cramps stoppod?sometime cramps normal in early pregnacy.but my experience with cramps was worst always. so i worried. my nk cells was found slightly rise after last loss.useing injection intralipid to supresss nk cells and what had given for nk cell?
> 
> Hi mohini, no cramping for me! I haven't had any cramping for the first time ever in all my pregnancies. This is my 4th. It just feels tight and I'm very constipated and gassy! Tmi! I am on the intralipd drip treatment too yes. Are you going on the steroid programme?Click to expand...

hi fili
sorry for late reply.i am taking folic acid5mg in day nothing else no steroid program.i am on intralipid drip every21 days interval.and i had given 2drip of intralipid its a painfull process for me because my veins are very thin so...are you on intralipid before pregnacy or started now? G.L
------------------------------------------
6 baby lost,ttc on asprine75,folic acid5mg and bromocriptine 5mg daily.


----------



## filipenko32

I had the drip at 11dpo and I am due another at 8 weeks if I make it that far ! Sorry you find it painful x x


mohini12 said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mohini12 said:
> 
> 
> hi filli
> how you feeling now has cramps stoppod?sometime cramps normal in early pregnacy.but my experience with cramps was worst always. so i worried. my nk cells was found slightly rise after last loss.useing injection intralipid to supresss nk cells and what had given for nk cell?
> 
> Hi mohini, no cramping for me! I haven't had any cramping for the first time ever in all my pregnancies. This is my 4th. It just feels tight and I'm very constipated and gassy! Tmi! I am on the intralipd drip treatment too yes. Are you going on the steroid programme?Click to expand...
> 
> hi fili
> sorry for late reply.i am taking folic acid5mg in day nothing else no steroid program.i am on intralipid drip every21 days interval.and i had given 2drip of intralipid its a painfull process for me because my veins are very thin so...are you on intralipid before pregnacy or started now? G.L
> ------------------------------------------
> 6 baby lost,ttc on asprine75,folic acid5mg and bromocriptine 5mg daily.Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all! I'm saying 3pm tomorrow for Loz's big O! 
Mrs MM sorry to hear about your great Aunt. 
Today has been stressful to the max, Christmas shopping was horrible, it was pouring with rain and we were hoping DD would nap in the car on the way there, as she still very much needs her naps, but no luck. By the time we got to York she was past it and screamed more or less the whole time we were there. She is usually really good natured and I am not used to the filthy looks and tuts from people. All women. I had to stop myself from shouting at one woman who audibly tutted at us in WHSmiths. The only reason I didn't say anything is I was hot footing it to the loo before I weed myself!
Child's mood still not improved as she didn't nap on the way home so teatime has been a bit of a battle and now my headache is flaring up again.. Stressed as I didn't get many presents in York as we just couldn't bear to stay so I have still got a couple of things to get. 
Pink, good news about your scan. They wouldn't entertain the notion of giving me an early scan last time (probably as I have had DD) so I'm really pleased they have got you in. 
Work tomorrow and it's sure to be busy busy so I hope this headache buggers off. My colleague has her 12 week scan tomorrow and it should have been my 20 week this week so I'm just hoping if she brings her pic in I can hold it together.


----------



## Lozdi

I hate it when people judge a mother with a screaming child. I always make a point of giving some solidarity to a women whose kid is playing up. I showed up a pair of snobby young ladies who clearly have never even considered children once, because they were judging a woman who had 3 young ones and they were ALL giving her hell. The snobby girls left quickly and red faced after I was done with them! I once lectured a little old lady too...I was working in a shop and someones toddler was yelling alot in their pushchair, and this old lady was at my till moaning and complaining and saying that if people cant handle their kids they should stay out of the public, and I hit the absolute roof lol you should have seen her face, mortified. Its a real pet hate of mine, people judging others badly. Kids are insane little beings, sometimes there is just no calming them!


----------



## Lozdi

Can you try to avoid seeing your colleagues scan pic? I should be getting close to 20 weeks now too, around 18 I think. I'm so lucky though, I have no trouble seeing scan pics or bumps, if anything I actually find them nice and comforting. Its like I'm saying to myself yes what happened to me is terrible, but at least this lady isn't having any trouble. Does that make sense? Maybe I'm just odd. OH tells me I'm odd all the time.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi all! I'm saying 3pm tomorrow for Loz's big O!
> Mrs MM sorry to hear about your great Aunt.
> Today has been stressful to the max, Christmas shopping was horrible, it was pouring with rain and we were hoping DD would nap in the car on the way there, as she still very much needs her naps, but no luck. By the time we got to York she was past it and screamed more or less the whole time we were there. She is usually really good natured and I am not used to the filthy looks and tuts from people. All women. I had to stop myself from shouting at one woman who audibly tutted at us in WHSmiths. The only reason I didn't say anything is I was hot footing it to the loo before I weed myself!
> Child's mood still not improved as she didn't nap on the way home so teatime has been a bit of a battle and now my headache is flaring up again.. Stressed as I didn't get many presents in York as we just couldn't bear to stay so I have still got a couple of things to get.
> Pink, good news about your scan. They wouldn't entertain the notion of giving me an early scan last time (probably as I have had DD) so I'm really pleased they have got you in.
> Work tomorrow and it's sure to be busy busy so I hope this headache buggers off. My colleague has her 12 week scan tomorrow and it should have been my 20 week this week so I'm just hoping if she brings her pic in I can hold it together.

I went to the shops today and omg I couldn't get out of there fast enough. I think everyone's tempers are frayed at this time of year. I can't abide hearing screaming children or crying babies as I reminds me of what I've lost but I was never like that before at all. I love being with children, well I used to, I hope I'll get fully back to normal if I ever have a successful pregnancy. Now I just have panics, not really anger when I hear crying babies or children but full blown panic attacks and flashbacks. Definitely out of line for those women to behave like that.:growlmad:

This time of year is so hard, it's stressful in so many ways. The best time is January when things go back to normal a bit more or even that week after Xmas. It's just crazy now. Hope your headache goes soon x x x 

Loz you're definitely not odd, I like you lots x x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm not sure if she'll bring it in. She might just show me it. I'm not going to run off crying or anything like that, it's just a bit too painful a reminder for me this week. She's a good mate but the lack of sensitivity she showed when she told me she was pregnant makes me think she's quite likely to just stick the picture under my nose. Whatever, I'll be ok.


----------



## hopeithappens

hi everyone :)

loz - i cant stand that either the amount of times ive had people staring at me because my ds has been screaming mostly in supermarkets when i wont let him have his own way, i can remember once in tescos and my other half telling me to just give him what he wanted because people were staring so i said loud enough for everyone to hear that if people want to stare thats their problem and i wasnt giving in to my ds to stop them from staring, they sharp moved on, my sister had her 3 out shopping once and they were all working themselves so a little old lady came up and actually smacked my eldest nephew how my sis didnt say anything i do not know, some old folk really grate on me ive been told many times wen ive got onto a bus and its taken up where they want to sit that buggies shouldnt b allowed on buses, next time i should just tell them if theyre willing to pay for me to get my licence and get a car then ill gladly not use the bus and if not then just keep quiet lol

I dont know whats going on with me at the min im on cd 15 been using some cheap opks i bought off ebay and had nothing but really faint lines on all of them since i started using them last thurs now im worrying that im not going to ov at all, but last wed dinner time when i wiped after going to the loo i had really rather a lot of ewcm atleast i think it was that, we dtd the night before so could of been his stuff i read up how to tell the difference between his stuff and ewcm and apparently his stuff if you try and stretch it it snaps almost straightaway whereas ewcm will stretch however many inches lol this stuff i had on wed stretched further than any other ewcm ive had before so not sure what to think maybe ive ovd earlier than expected before i started using the opks, my head is battered lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Fili. She was making a bloomin horrible noise but what got me was that it was ALL oldish women. You would think they would have a bit of compassion. I could see one woman looking and tutting and I think it was because she looked cold and her hair was damp, and this is because she is going through a stage of refusing to wear a hat, she just pulls it off. I felt like explaining, but why the hell should I have to? Today made me doubt myself really, I woke up exhausted, don't feel like I handled her behaviour very well today and now I'm wondering if I could handle having another or was it a sign?


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins, This is the most pressure filled time of year for mums, its cold, society its self is in a state of somewhat collapse, the economy has gone bonkers...and aswell as these things, you suffered a devastating loss, and all day you have had to deal with the unmindful stares of people who quite clearly haven't tried to do shopping with a little monkey! So what if your daughters head was bare in the rain, its not like you live in a cave is it, you can go home after shopping dry it off and she's none the worse...people just like to jugde.

When I was about 8 I decided I didn't like my pink coat anymore, so I asked for a new one. Mum said no because I wasn't grown out of it yet, but I was grown out of the colour pink so was really annoyed when I was denied a new coat. I proceeded to go to school and back refusing to wear my coat for days until mum gave in and got me one. It was winter, and it was freezing and at one point there was even snow but I stuck to my guns. Its just what kids do, and if anyone looking on that doesn't know you wants to judge, let them waste their time judging while you live your life with your lovely family.

Just incase you all can't tell...I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE JUDGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Oh, and yes you can handle another you can handle 3 or 4, its normal to have doubts. In my opinion, second child is easier, because you already know what your doing. Second pregnancy is both easier and harder. On one hand its easier because you know what to expect, and on the other its slightly harder because you have a child already. Its a matter of explaining that the bump is not a bouncy castle!

Corrie is on. Not sure if I'll leave it on or not.


----------



## Lozdi

I just spotted your post Hope, and I'm glad to hear you stuck by your guns and didn't give in just to appease random strangers who should keep there dirty looks and unmindful attitudes to themselves!

My number one rule of parenting is thus: What I say goes, and Never Give In. God behaviour earns treats, and treats are NEVER given after bad behaviour. Its nice when the kids behave then ask me for something and I can say 'Yes, because you behaved!'

Ohh, and I'm on CD16, and I havn't O'd either lol just getting slightly darker OPK's as of today.


----------



## filipenko32

No way was it a sign mrs migg!!! It's perfectly normal for children to behave like that it would be odd of they didn't! Don't be so hard on yourself x x x x


----------



## Lozdi

See look Fili summed it up way better than I could have! :thumbup:


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Tara as mrs migg says could you do tomorrow morning too?
> 
> Hope, awww I'm so sorry, that's terrible and a lot of death to deal with. You have my deepest sympathy too. I hope 2011 is going to be a better year for you x x x as for the waiting problem, it's tricky! First of all you can get that result back sooner I am sure, if you're just waiting on the factor five and really want to ttc you could push to get the result through sooner? Have you had the mthfr test too? The teg test is exclusive to st mary's as far as I know but you could ask your clinic. It tests the elasticity of the clot and they have def linked a positive result to this teg test with miscarriages and the treatment is aspirin. i would say you're def neg for the aps so don't worry about that. I am on thyroxine too! My doctor now tested my thyroid again and while it was in the normal range 3.36 he wants it to always be under 2 so I'm on 50mmg a day. How much are you on? My other tests earlier in the year came back at 1.5 and 2.26 so I'm not too bad on average. I tested negative for the antibodies though. I would say you need the results but it doesn't mean you have to put off ttc if you can think of a way to get them back sooner. Your next pregnancy could be helped by aspirin for example you see, so you don't want to be missing out on that. X x

Hi Fili

Thanks for reply. I had bought some aspirin after the last mmc but then read that you shouldn't take it with thyroxine

I am also on 50mg of thyroxine a day, my first tsh level was 9.27, a month later 5.24 and the most recent was 1.3! Yippee - Prof Q wanted it under 2.5

My antibodies level was 417, apparently quite high but consultant has seen people with 2000!

Hello to everyone else

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ok. I am still wiped out from that sodding migraine last week I think. I'm not ready to throw in the ttc towel yet! Anyway, it's time to start poas tomorrow! Woo hoo! 
Loz, did you watch corrie?


----------



## Emum

CD1 for me today, a day earlier than I was expecting.

Have decided not to temp this month, as it seems to show that I am still ovulating and I think only stresses me out more. Will use my CBFM and OPKs though just for peace of mind. FF predicts I will ovulate on NYE this month.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry to hear you are out this month Emum.


----------



## ickle pand

Emum - we're due to ov around the same time :) I'm just using my CBFM too, no temping. I need a break from it.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls! No cramping at all (is there anything in there!?) and no nightmares :yipee: how is everyone this morning?


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - They say the cramping is your uterus stretching etc. Maybe it's just that yours is big enough for your wee bean at the moment after losing your 3 angels or maybe it's a side effect of the steroids. My SIL gets them now and again for her rheumatoid arthritis and it makes a huge difference.

Glad you're not having any nightmares :)


----------



## Tarabay

morning ladies!

YAY!!! fili so glad no cramps or nightmares, ur doin sooooooooooooo great!!!:thumbup:

sorry ur out emum!

ah mrs migg, i sometimes get that feeling when my LO is playin up! my son was diagnosed with autism earlier in the year and he could just go into a complete screaming fit for a reason out of my control or a reason that i dont understand cuz he cant tell me, this is magnified if we are in public and people STARE!! they dont try to hide it at all, but with the autism it has made me a stronger person and now i have the courage to stare back and maybe one day i will speak my mind to them!!!
ahhhhh that was niceto get off my chest!

AFM - My opk's this morning are far lighter than yday and sunday! and CB digi is negative from last night! we got the :sex: on last night so plllleeeeaaaassssseeeeeee :spermy: reach that egg! swim like uv never swam before!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I thought that ickle but then I thought wouldn't my uterus be stretched after 2 and had camps with 3rd. It does freak me out a bit that I have no cramps whatsoever but another girl on steroids I know who is now 15 weeks didn't have any cramping either! :yipee: just hoping it's a good sign. I know the steroids mask the sickness but just not sure about the cramps


----------



## filipenko32

Eggy should be released today if not already Tara!! Olympic swimmers needed!! :spermy:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies,

fili - yay for still no cramps/nightmares.

I had a bad day yesterday. I don't know if it was because I booked my scan appoointment but I just had horrible feelings things aren't going well. Not sure why as previously I was quite confident and happy. I have been continuing to poas stick and am getting concerened as they seemed even lighter this morning than ever. Today would be my 20th week/20 week scan. Sorry to be so down, hope you all okay.

emum - sorry you are out for this month, fingers crossed for your New Year eggy.


----------



## filipenko32

Pink one of the reasons I am feeling 'ok' about this pregnancy is that I dont have a scan booked. Once my scan is booked I will go rapidly downhill I just know it. I think it's because reality hits then and the terror is just awful in that scan room. I know I can tell you to be optimistic as I know just how you feel but im sure it will all be perfect for you x x x


----------



## Tarabay

awh pink, hope u feel better soon! :hugs:

so if egg released today or if it has already been released do i continue to :sex: if so until when? i take it i should do 2day too?? hubby drivin 2 n half hours home so we can :sex: so he is exhausted and we both know that the :sex: is just cuz O! Feels weird!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink, huge hugs. The first pregnancy after a loss is so hard. I kept getting these feelings early in my last pregnancy - and I know that didn't end well so it's a bad example, but it grew well until 9 weeks so prior to that I had no reason to feel it wasn't going well. You naturally worry yourself sick through pregnancy and after suffering a loss it's so, so hard. Take each day at a time, the lines may appear lighter because of what you have drunk maybe? Symptoms do come and go. Nothing anybody says can make it easier and I'm not going to tell you to relax because that's impossible. I used to text my best friend every day I didn't feel as sick or whatever in my last pregnancy and she used to text back and say I was setting myself up for post natal depression or whatever - all rubbish. It's your pregnancy and you know your body best, but all pregnancies are different. 
The best advice I can give is take one day at a time. Despite what you come across on this forum repeated losses are really rare and chances are your little bean is going to happily grow inside you till August. 
I'm with you on the 20 week thing too so I'm just sending a great big hug. Candles on Christmas day for our angels I think. 
Fil, likewise! You've got the big Guns in your corner. I can't offer any advice about your cramps but I'm sure it's just the steroids, and the fact you have had 3 pregnancies this year.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh, and Tara! Let's hope you caught that eggy- I want you lying there with your legs in the air until at least Thursday!!!
Wonder how Loz is doing. Will she be up yet?:haha:


----------



## auntylolo

Morning :)
Tara, are you the next one to test? If today is o day, then you should :sex: today too, esp. as hubby is coming for it anyway:haha:
Pink, why are you still poas? Are you that addicted?! I didn't test again at all after I got a definite bfp cos I knew I would start stressing if I got one that was slightly lighter than the one last tuesday, then thinking was it because I got up earlier or later or I drank more last night etc. Too much of a head f*ck even when I had no reason to think that anything would go wrong. That said, once it has happened, I bet it's hard to put it to the back of your mind. The only advice I can give you is to take one day at a time, and remember that you can't do anything more than you are to make a difference:flower:
Fili, I agree with the others that there's already plenty of room in there for beanie to get snug and I'm loving that you're not having nightmares still:happydance:
How is everyone else doing? Are you still at work this week?
afm, yet another high on the cbfm today, that makes 8 days now and okp's are still very light :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Antelope. Just on my way to work now, today will be MANIC. only got today and Thursday and that's me done for 2 weeks.


----------



## filipenko32

You'll see a dark test soon antelope!! X x


----------



## auntylolo

Bloody hope so, I can feel a cold and thick head coming so I hope they don't both hit at the same time!


----------



## ickle pand

Urgghh! I've just written an email to my mum about how I'm feeling. She's not great at talking about feelings, actually I'm not either and when I do it's because I really need to, so I really hope she doesn't brush it aside. I would've been 38 weeks yesterday. I couldn't resist looking up those tickers from The Bump to see what it said about that stage and thinking about what would've been happening. I'll be glad when the 2nd passes so I can close the door on the chapter. 

Weird question but can you remember how you felt when you found out you were pregnant and how happy you were? I knew for a week before I started to m/c and I remember the symptoms, going to a BBQ and playing with my friends 1 year old, sitting at my desk looking at baby websites when no one was near but I don't remember any of how I felt then. It's like the happiness has been eclipsed by the hurt.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm up! I was up at 8 but went to sleep again after taking so to school! I am just going to go POAS then take other son to nursery then I'll be back and catching up! *zoooom*


----------



## auntylolo

ickle pand said:


> Weird question but can you remember how you felt when you found out you were pregnant and how happy you were? I knew for a week before I started to m/c and I remember the symptoms, going to a BBQ and playing with my friends 1 year old, sitting at my desk looking at baby websites when no one was near but I don't remember any of how I felt then. It's like the happiness has been eclipsed by the hurt.

I remember. The only other time I was so happy was on my wedding day. I felt I could literally burst with excitement, and instantly my head was filled with baby names, nursery themes, different types of prams, nappies and getting a huge bump. I was thrilled to see how excited hubby was too, and loved when he would rub my belly and say hello. It's pretty upsetting to remember how everything was actually, I feel like it's all been tainted now.


----------



## mohini12

filipenko32 said:


> Pink one of the reasons I am feeling 'ok' about this pregnancy is that I dont have a scan booked. Once my scan is booked I will go rapidly downhill I just know it. I think it's because reality hits then and the terror is just awful in that scan room. I know I can tell you to be optimistic as I know just how you feel but im sure it will all be perfect for you x x x

 hi fili
its really scary when you booked scan in first trimester if you have already had a loss.i can imagine your fear.but i hope it will be your lucky one.wish you new year will be your.fc for you.
G.L

----------------------------------------------
6baby lost.ttc on on asprine75, folic acid5mg,intralipid drip,bromocriptine10mg daily.


----------



## mohini12

filipenko32 said:


> Pink one of the reasons I am feeling 'ok' about this pregnancy is that I dont have a scan booked. Once my scan is booked I will go rapidly downhill I just know it. I think it's because reality hits then and the terror is just awful in that scan room. I know I can tell you to be optimistic as I know just how you feel but im sure it will all be perfect for you x x x

 hi fili
its really scary when you booked scan in first trimester if you have already had a loss.i can imagine your fear.but i hope it will be your lucky one.wish you new year will be your.fc for you.
G.L

----------------------------------------------
6baby lost.ttc on on asprine75, folic acid5mg,intralipid drip,bromocriptine10mg daily.


----------



## Chele78

auntylolo said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Weird question but can you remember how you felt when you found out you were pregnant and how happy you were? I knew for a week before I started to m/c and I remember the symptoms, going to a BBQ and playing with my friends 1 year old, sitting at my desk looking at baby websites when no one was near but I don't remember any of how I felt then. It's like the happiness has been eclipsed by the hurt.
> 
> I remember. The only other time I was so happy was on my wedding day. I felt I could literally burst with excitement, and instantly my head was filled with baby names, nursery themes, different types of prams, nappies and getting a huge bump. I was thrilled to see how excited hubby was too, and loved when he would rub my belly and say hello. It's pretty upsetting to remember how everything was actually, I feel like it's all been tainted now.Click to expand...


Auntylo and Ickle, I know exactly how you feel. I was so excited to find out we were pregnant, went into overdrive planning things, looking stuff up etc... And then within a week I started miscarrying. I feel like next time it happens my excitement and joy at the prospect of having a baby will be completely tainted. I don't want the next time to be full of worry and concern. I want to be able to have that unbridled joy again and not feel the angst, but I'm sure I won't successfully manage that.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks ladies.

I know, I know I shouldn't keep poas and I will stop. Seeing someone elses perfect 5 week hpt picture made me panic a bit despite using concentrated Fmu. Oh and I had a long chat last night although he frustrates me half to death that he can't say what he is feeling. He is like politician and can totally body swerve direct questions. Anyway I told him these last few months since finding out I was pg the first time have been the longest of my life. He admits he doesn't want to tell anyone yet as he feels the last pg was jinxed because we told people. Clearly I don't believe this is what cause my mc but that is how he feels, I am not sure how this is going to play out with my family so we'll wait nad see. He has admitted he is a bit scared as he has lost his niavity from before.

Ickle - tbh I don't remember much excitement at all. i did look at nursery thing and baby clothes but most of the time all I rmeber was being scared. Whether or not I have tainted memories I am not sure. All this ins making me sound like some super anxious control freak when I really am not.

Aunty - how is the opks today? Any dark lines yet?

Mohini - thanks I think you meant me, fili is still chilled atm!!

Mrsmig - hope today won't be too frantic. I am too counting down the days till I am off for Christmas. Lots of big hugs back too.


----------



## Lozdi

Fili I had almost no stretch cramping with my first recognized pg, and that resulted in an 8 pound 12 ounce boy! All I had pain wise was a few twinges around 12 weeks. And I was tiny, really slim with hard abdominal muscles I expected some kind of agony but it was fine!

Pink, stay strong! Its normal to worry but you must keep your chin up, because you have a baby to grow! I really think you should stop POAS, it can't help it will just worry you. Your metabolism alters during pregnancy, it could affect the amounts of hcg available in fmu for example. I tell you what, all us who don;t have a BFP right now, we shall POAS x2, so you don;t have to!

Helloes to everyone else I gotta run shortly, photos for ebay to take then school play, but after tea time I'm refusing to budge from the laptop!

CD17 still no + opk, hoping to get a darker result on my 3pm POAS.

I remember very well how I felt when I was pg before I discovered the MMC. It was the happiest I have ever been, 2 boys already third on the way, money was good and nothing was going wrong. Then it all went to hell. Now, I remember that the majority of the bonding I did with my bump was after the HB had stopped, and most of the people I told, was after the HB stopped. While I was reading about MMC's and thinking omg thats awful...one was happening to me. I wish I had listened to that little inner voice sayig all wasn't well but I was so happy I ignored it. It haunts me, but I keep on going, because I must. 

I'll be back later Ladies! :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks loz x x x
Aww pink, you will feel so much better after your scan, that's the real test but I know how you feel. I was just discussing what we would do if it was a bad outcome again this time and he just said we'd keep going really enthusiastically which made me feel tons better. It is so unlikely youll have two miscarriages pink you have to keep that in mind but all your fears will come to the surface again like PTSD or something because of our awful experiences last time. x x x x


----------



## mohini12

hi pick
i totally agree with fili.its just our fear for scan .becauase we all had awful experience before.but be relax you will really feel better this time.
love you and God bless you.
f.c for you.
-----------------------------------------------
6 recurrent loss,ttc on intralipid,asprine75,folic acid5mg.


----------



## ljane74

Hi to all on here Hope you don't mind me posting. I dont know if anyone has seen my first post on this forum so thought i would add it to this thread. 
We miscarried in November at what we thought was 8 weeks. But bean had stopped growing at 5w5d :(. I then waited for things to happen naturally but they didnt and on 13th Dec i had to have an ERPC. Since then only had bleeding and cramps that day and the day after and all ok since. 
I'm so impatient i want to start trying straight away and get pg as soon as possible. (and sorry if TMI but things got the better of us yesterday as its been so long going through the MC and we jiggied much to other half relief i think :winkwink:). I have done 2 pg tests in the last week since the erpc to check if my hcg levels are going down. Before ERPC pg test still shows 3+ weeks. Last week showed 1-2 weeks so good that going down and a very very faint line on a "first response" this afternoon (I nearly got excited as i couldnt see a line and thought i'd had first BFN since MC but then it showed up very very faint) so hopefully by next week levels should have gone down to show neg fingers crossed. Hopefully then we can start TTC with a vengeance..... :)


----------



## mohini12

ljane74 said:


> Hi to all on here Hope you don't mind me posting. I dont know if anyone has seen my first post on this forum so thought i would add it to this thread.
> We miscarried in November at what we thought was 8 weeks. But bean had stopped growing at 5w5d :(. I then waited for things to happen naturally but they didnt and on 13th Dec i had to have an ERPC. Since then only had bleeding and cramps that day and the day after and all ok since.
> I'm so impatient i want to start trying straight away and get pg as soon as possible. (and sorry if TMI but things got the better of us yesterday as its been so long going through the MC and we jiggied much to other half relief i think :winkwink:). I have done 2 pg tests in the last week since the erpc to check if my hcg levels are going down. Before ERPC pg test still shows 3+ weeks. Last week showed 1-2 weeks so good that going down and a very very faint line on a "first response" this afternoon (I nearly got excited as i couldnt see a line and thought i'd had first BFN since MC but then it showed up very very faint) so hopefully by next week levels should have gone down to show neg fingers crossed. Hopefully then we can start TTC with a vengeance..... :)



hi ljane74
welcome .happy to see you here.i know you miscarried in november.i read that time your post and inboxed you personally.you remeber me?anyway its good you are looking 
forward and ttc again.all ladies are here so helpful and lovely.you will feel comfortable 
here..GL to you in your ttc journey.
--------------------------------
6baby lost.ttc with asprine75,folicacid5mg..intralipiddrip.


----------



## ljane74

Hi Mohini. :)

I've still got your message in my inbox. I hope you are OK. As much as you hate to think of anyone else going through what we have it was nice to speak to someone who knows what its like. And that's why I am always reading this website. MC is one thing I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy. I've been up, down and all around with my emotions. I'm off work at the mo as the hospital said to have 2 weeks off after the Erpc. Even though I feel a bit of a fraud having so much time off as I feel OK physically and for the most part emotionally as well. Except for last week when I found a girl at work was 8 weeks pregnant, it hit me like a truck and knocked me for 6 and I was so emotional for the few days after that. But I'm getting back to "normal" whatever that is.
As I've said I'm just sooo impatient and cant wait to be pregnant again. Just want that -ve pg test to come so i know that any intimate times might potentially lead to +ve after that. I've ordered some ov tests. Just hope my body co-operates and lets me get pg sooner rather than later. I don't know if i could go months and months not conceiving. But i'll have to cross that bridge if it comes to it... Here's keeping all fingers crossed. X


----------



## pinksmarties

I am bleeding (red blood) with cramps and backache. Not looking good. :cry: Phoned epu, They just advise to monitor but they won't scan as too early. I just knew it.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi ljane, I'm sorry for your loss, you have come to the right place here, so supportive. :hugs:

Well the play was alot of fun but OH phone froze mid record and I completely forgot my camera. Big son hid behind his mates during his class song, then little son was out front, animated, and really loud during his...but we only managed to record big son's. So, that upset me lol and I'm now working on finding someone who caught the whole thing in the hope they will email it to me! Little son also decided during someone elses bit that he needed to stand up and do 2 laps of the assembly hall, much to my amusement! 

I'm about to go POAS again soonish....I WANT TO OVULATE! Amazing BD last night, and I have a new tactic to get it more often in the pm. Heres what I did- quietly got ready for bed while OH played xbox, then went up and popped on a silky red nightie (his favourite) then came back down and asked if he could do me a favour and bounce me to sleep as I'm not sleepy but had to hit the sack to be up at 8. It worked a charm we had a jolly good vigorous roll around then he went back to xbox and I had my awakeness cured- it was hard after that energetic episode to stay awake long enough to stick my legs in the air so I just made a kind of butt-ramp with another blanket and settled in. Didn't spill a drop! Woke up next morning in the exact same position, so chances good of some smimmers getting into the cave of wonders! (IF I ovulate CD17 and nothing yet) eek!

I would like to put forward the term Butt-Ramp for an alternate to propping ones legs up against a wall. ie: If you aren't near to a wall after a BD you can simply form a butt-ramp!


----------



## auntylolo

oh god, pink I can't believe I've just read that. Feet up for you, plenty of rest. Has it literally just started? Have you got anyone with you? hubby home? :hugs:


----------



## auntylolo

Just seen you're offline now, hope you're ok xx


----------



## mohini12

oh pick
please dont be nervous be relax.some time bleeding and cramp normal its called implantation bleeding.wait and calm yourself.we all are here for you.
((hug))


----------



## mohini12

oh pick
please be relax.sometime its a bleeding and cramp are normal in early pregnacy.so please be cool .we all are here for you.
((((hug))))))


----------



## Lozdi

Oh Pink no!!! Oh hun, I'm so sorry, I don;t know what to say lets just hope this is a false alarm. I can;t believe they wont scan you thats wrong. We are thinking of you, and praying.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Pink. Fuck fuck fuck fuck no. (sorry everybody) 
REALLY hoping this is not what we most dread. Sending lots and lots of hugs.


----------



## Lozdi

Ug I was writing my silly rant about BD and O and it seems so stupid now. Pink we all love you, we are sending hugs and hope because although it is a bad sign, there is still hope. I'll still hope.


----------



## ljane74

Pink, thinking of you and keeping everything crossed. Lots of hugs X


----------



## auntylolo

Me too, there is always hope and lots of love and hugs here xx


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh Pink. Fuck fuck fuck fuck no. (sorry everybody)
> REALLY hoping this is not what we most dread. Sending lots and lots of hugs.

Don't apologise for swearing it its what we were all thinking and yelling at our computers you just had the guts to put it in the thread. I have to go to town....don;t want to leave now but have to as I promised, I will be back asap.


----------



## mohini12

oh pick
its really a shocked news for all us.please be relax we all are here for you.
((hug))


----------



## dodgercpkl

pinksmarties said:


> I am bleeding (red blood) with cramps and backache. Not looking good. :cry: Phoned epu, They just advise to monitor but they won't scan as too early. I just knew it.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm hoping and praying for you sweetie. I hope it's just implantation!!! Please be strong and keep hoping! I truly believe that sometimes hope and love can do things that doctors can't explain.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh no Pink. I hope it's just random bleeding. Crossing everything for you hun. Stick little bean!!


----------



## filipenko32

Pink whatever you do don't panic, I know you're scared right now but it really could all be normal. If the bleeding isn't extrmemely heavy and it lessens gradually today it could all still be ok. Quite a few girls on here have recently had bleeding and heavy too!. One, she is called Heart was just sure it was over but she went for her scan yesterday and it was all fine! I don't want to give you false hope but you definitely should not feel it's hopeless. I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and really really hope this is all going to turn out for you. But please don't jump to conclusions yet it's not worth putting yourself through it until you have the facts from the scan. Bleeding and cramping can be very normal. I know you're scared though right now and we're all here for you x x x x x x. X


----------



## Lozdi

Well that was a speed record for me in town, didn't have the energy for it. I see no word from Pink yet. I'm going to get on google and google all heck out of early bleeding.


----------



## Lozdi

Hey Fili, are you stalking and refreshing too? I'm worried. Poor Pink this is so unfair


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I hope she's ok, she probably needs time to gather her thoughts, thinking about her though as I'm sure we all are x x 
Do you think you'll get your pics of your other son? That must be a bit frustrating x


----------



## Lozdi

Right now I don't really care about the pics, I guess someone will email them to me, the school secretary is on it, and she is epic.

I just want to know how Pink is getting on.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm trying to find NHS guidelines to see what the accepted approach to early bleeding in pregnancy is. I'm of the opinion that they are wrong to refuse Pink a scan, but I don't know the recommended guidelines or reasons for not offering a scan etc. I feel kinda useless because I want to give her a hug and wave a wand and take the bleeding and worry away but I can't and it sucks. Why are people made to suffer? This is why I believe in nature instead of God...no God could let bad things happen to good people. Nature however, is naturally chaotic.


----------



## filipenko32

All the girls who I know of who have bled this week have all been fine in the end so im really hoping pink catches some of that running luck too!


----------



## Lozdi

Yes! Lets hope so. I am wishing here, that its a cause totally unrelated to the pregnancy. I had a cyst burst once and it was cramping and bright red blood, so painful. It sounds odd I guess but I hope Pink has that, and that its just ruptured and that the bean is safe. Never thought I would find myself wishing someone to have a painful cyst! Must continue the googling....so far all I have found it that 50% of women who have early bleeding go on to have healthy babies. And a list of when to seek urgent medical attention. Here it is:

Go to a hospital's Emergency Department if the following conditions develop:

* If you have severe bleeding or cramps and contractions (call 911)
* If vaginal bleeding in pregnancy lasts for more than 24 hours and you are unable to get in touch with your health care professional or you don't have one
* If you faint (pass out) or feel very dizzy
* If you are bleeding and develop a fever over 100.5 F (38.05 C)
* If you have pain worse than a normal period, or severe localized pain in your abdomen, pelvis, or back
* If you have undergone an abortion and develop a fever, abdominal or pelvic pain, or increased bleeding
* If you have been given medical treatment for ectopic pregnancy with methotrexate (Rheumatrex, Trexall), and you develop increased abdominal or pelvic pain within the first week after the injection


----------



## Lozdi

Aha, I had bookmarked this during my most extensive of googlings and just re-found it. Posting link instead of copy, as the entire thing is super long. Gives one an insight into the workings of the epau though. Good stuff to know.

https://www.earlypregnancy.org.uk/guidelines.asp


----------



## pinksmarties

Hello Ladies,

Thank you so much for your lovely heartfelt replies, I am moved to tears. I am home with OH. I haven't had much more bleeding except for some brownish discharge. Although I really want to think positive and wish for the best, the lightening hpt's (almost negative this morning) and the fact my temp dropped considerably today below baseline (I didn't put into FF as I thought it may have been aberrant temp) doesn't fill me with hope.:nope:

I can understand to some degree not scanning me, all they could see this early would be a sac. I would like to have my bloods checked though and that wasn't offered and I didn't think to ask at the time. Do you think my GP would do my blood hcg?

I cannot express how much you guys mean to me and all your words of love and support.


----------



## Lozdi

See where is says there should be a small GS starting by 4w 2 days. There seems to be quite a difference between those guidelines, and what we are told by the doctors etc. I guess they just cover themselves, seeing as every pregnancy varies.


----------



## Lozdi

Pink!! We have been going out of our minds here! I don't see why your gp wouldn't check ur hcg levels, from what I gather that is very standard procedure. I expect the results would take longer from the gp that from the epu who get your results same day if the draw is done early.

Your right those signs don't look good, but we shall wait and see, and there is always some hope with these things. Can you call the epu back and ask them about the hcg draws?


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - epu closed now. I might phone the GP in the morning and see what they say. It just doesn't seem like something they offer routinely here in the UK. Its seem much more normal in the usa, but maybe I am reading that wrong.


----------



## Lozdi

First I suggest a gentle and loving group hug :hugs:

I think it is routine here to some extent if you know what I mean. Maybe its only routine past a certain amount of weeks? Mine was monitored til it hit 16 then I expressed a developing fear of needles due to all the draws and was offered a scan. Maybe its the norm after a medical. Did you see the link I posted? Its NHS epau guidlines for cardiff and vale. I don;t remember doing so but apparently I bookmarked it during my most extensive phase of googling. It good information to be in posession of.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pink so sorry you're going through all this scare. You know that is a good idea to check your hcg levels over 48 hours. If they double then you're good! I think should make an urgent appointment with your gp and get your blood drawn, they will do that and that would be far more useful than a scan x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Lozdi

I remember expecting to have to fight to have my hcg levels checked when I went on the epau for the MMC, but didn;t have to fight at all they just did it. From there perspective, if they don't do that, and say a patient develops molar changes after a loss and a hospital didn't do such a simple procedure then they would be soooo liable. Everything has to be covered, I wonder maybe there was a mix up and you should have had bloods but somehow it was overlooked, definately call your gp or epu tomorrow. Peace of mind is priceless.


----------



## filipenko32

As loz said and ... The only thing is I *think* is that you have to be referred by a gp to go to the epu which always frustrated me but I'm sure you could have your blood taken there and then at the doctors. Good luck pink we will all be thinking of you x x x x x x


----------



## hopeithappens

ooohhhh nooooo pink hope everything turns out ok really really do :hugs: x


----------



## pinksmarties

After 1st mc they said I could phone them direct and that is how i got my scan booked for jan. I'll see what the gp says tomorrow.


----------



## filipenko32

Ok pink sounds good. You just take it easy and don't start thinking the worse, I promise you I have read nothing but turnaround stories all week! Get lots of food, drink and sleep and rest easy x x x x x


----------



## Lozdi

From my experiences I would say that there is no clear cut definition for when you need a gp referral or for calling them direct- it seems to heavily depend on the individual situation. ie: my loss was discovered at the maternity unit anyway so would have been utterly stupid to send me home to obtain a gp referral my gp wasn't at all involved in my MMC process, it was ALL epau. I was told that next pg I can be reffered to epau by midwife for reasurance scan, but if widwife didn;t refer, to call them direct then and explain. Theres no black and white in these areas as no two people or cases are quite the same, from what I could tell the epau at my local hosp was a nerve center for anything lady-related and it was the only such ward, and really busy and chaotic. They had a scan room and their own machine and sonographer they had scan slots available for ep scans or gyne scans. The staff on the most part were wonderful too bless them, and I was not a meek patient. I was super involved in my own treatment.


----------



## Lozdi

Fili is right there are tons of success stories from ladies who have had early bleeding.

My doctor suggested to me the other day that I should go into womens health. It was just after she was trying to explain to me in laymens terms about what causes an irritated cervix...I came out with the word friable, which is the medical term for it. No need for laymens terms for me!

How are you feeling now Pink?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sorry to butt in - you guys know i stalk this thread :blush:

HUGE :hugs::hugs: Pink
When i was pg with my ds at about 5 weeks i had a huge bleed for about a week just like a period with cramping and everything. It turned out to be an extrachorionic haemorrhage and ds was fine. Hoping it is something similar for you. I'll be thinking about you xxx


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: to PINK! FXD!


*AFM...* TTC area: Not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Lozdi

Ladies you know how much of a google addict I am, I've been googling again and found a post that carries an important message.

'Avatar_f_tn
stephkay

Mar 14, 2011
To: Everyone
5 yrs ago, at 9 wks preg, I started bleeding and cramping. Went to er, they kept me for 4 days. First day, dr said my hcg levels were dropping, but keep my hopes up. 2nd day, dr came in and said my hcg lvls had dropped way too low. That I had zero hope of keeping the baby. Zero. 3rd day, dr and several nurses came in and said they didn't know why or how, but my hcg lvls were raising rapidly. It was an emotional long pregnancy, but so worth it, cause I had a healthy baby boy who will be 6 in June. Just wanted to let you all know that there is hope. And until there is a definite m/c, Never Ever quit thinking positive. I know it's very hard some days to just get thru even minute by minute. But I did go from 0% viable to 100% baby. '


-Never Ever quit thinking positive.-

I agree!


----------



## Emum

I'm sorry this is so worrying pink. I hope you will get some news soon.

If it helps (maybe not) I have all my antenatal care privately since my first miscarriage and my consultant is on call 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. I bled at 4 and a half weeks with my DS2 and he didn't scan until 6 and a half weeks because it wouldn't have given any info one way or another before that (and DS was fine). This time round I bled around the same amount at 6 weeks and he scanned immediately I told him, and it was a loss. As I pay for all my care out of my own pocket, I really don't think EPAU is being difficult not offering a scan at this point. I hope when you do get to the date of your booked scan in January that all is well. For me, I didnt bleed at all with my first pregnancy which was a MMC, and have bled in the first trimester with all the others about the same amount, which resulted in 3 successful pregnancies and one more loss. Will be thinking about you. Xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink, is there a chance it could be to do with your cyst? 
Regarding EPAU mine won't see you without a GP referral. As for bloods. I had bloods taken before my eric but that's the only time. I hope your gp will check them for you. 
Hang in there honey. We are all thinking, hoping, praying, and crossing things all over the country/world for you.x


----------



## Tarabay

just a quick read and run!! just wanted to send :hugs: :hugs:to u pink!!! i will be thinkin about u! i REALLY hope this works out ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Thank you all so much, I hope you realise how much your love and support means to me. Mrsmig - my cyst was checked in November, all gone so I doubt it is that. I am trying to think positive I really am. I haven't had any more red bleeding just brown discharge. Although I still have backache I don't have the strong cramps I had earlier either it is just strong aches so who knows what's going on. I'll ring my GP tomorrow to ask about bloods and I'll have to take it day by day as see what the night brings.


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> I am bleeding (red blood) with cramps and backache. Not looking good. :cry: Phoned epu, They just advise to monitor but they won't scan as too early. I just knew it.

Oh Pink!! Try to think positively sweetie! I'll say a prayer for you and your little bean tonight!


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Thank you all so much, I hope you realise how much your love and support means to me. Mrsmig - my cyst was checked in November, all gone so I doubt it is that. I am trying to think positive I really am. I haven't had any more red bleeding just brown discharge. Although I still have backache I don't have the strong cramps I had earlier either it is just strong aches so who knows what's going on. I'll ring my GP tomorrow to ask about bloods and I'll have to take it day by day as see what the night brings.

My doctor told me that brown discharge was fine! It's likely old blood being forced out and usually some red blood will come before it since the old blood is below the new blood. Keep your fingers crossed! Your GP should get you an appointment to check your HCG level as soon as you call. Good luck!!


----------



## AmberDW

well the doctor confirmed that my test was negative at dr he didn't do ultrasound or anything, he sent me for blood work first so I will find that out tomorrow probably. I feel sort of wrong trying again but I just can't help it. But I have no idea when I will ovulate


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck today pink! I thought about you as soon as I woke up x x x


----------



## ickle pand

Me too fili. I checked this thread first to see if there's any news.


----------



## filipenko32

Me too! We're all rooting for you pink! X x x


----------



## Chele78

Fx'd for you pink!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thinking of you here as well Pinkyponk.xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning ladies, I have got an appointment at 11am with the GP although I'm not sure what use it will be now. I have had constant painful period type cramping all night with red blood. Even FF has started me on a new cycle due to temps etc. The test I did this morning had no line whatsoever. I don't have any hope left now but I thankyou all for your wonderful support.

When I was talking to the mw at the epu yesterday I asked if this would be classed a proper mc as it was so early and she said yes so I asked about tests because of my age or would I have to wait for the 3 mc to be considered. She said they would do tests after 2 for me and would look in to clotting/Leiden V factors (taken 6 weeks apart) and genetic testing for us. What I was wondering do you think I should give this month another go or wait for the testing (not sure when that will be)? For some reason I don't think I have clotting problem but maybe this really was bad luck and the next one will be okay so I am reluctant to wait - what do I know my head is all over the place just now.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww pink I'm so sorry that does not sound good. I can help you with all the testing info when you're ready. Please be kind to yourself and look after yourself today. Is your oh with you? X x x x


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so sorry pink. The only advice I would have about trying again, is to do it when you feel ready and when you feel ready to cope if things went wrong again. You've got plenty of time to worry about TTC again, just take care of yourself just now xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Pink. I'm so sad that this has happened to you. I don't feel I can advise you on when to try again, I really don't know. I'm in a different boat to you in that respect I suppose but like Ickle says, it's important you feel ready. 
But I am pleased they are willing to help you and do the testing now rather than waiting for it to possibly happen again. 
We're all here for you.


----------



## Lozdi

Pink, I'm so sorry, its heartbreaking. Its good that they are going to look into the reason straight away. I think that maybe you just got unlucky like you said but its a hard question to answer about TTC again straight away. Maybe they can give you some idea of when testing can start, and that may help you decide. It all comes down to what you feel is right for right now, you have to be your top priority and its too soon to decide firmly whether or not you will wait to TTC again. I'm going to be sending you hug-vibes all day, and I bet everyone else will too :hugs:


----------



## Tarabay

awh pink, im so sorry!!!:hugs: i dont even know what to say to u, but i hope and pray that u will get through this quickly and as easy as possible! i agree with everyone else about ttc again, just wen u feel ready and strong enough to be able to deal with anything that might come ur way!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

yes i will be sending u hug vibes all day too! i really am so sorry pink! it is just horrble!!!:hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Morning ladies, just stopping by to give you some festive love.

@Pink, really sorry to hear your news ;0( I really hope this means that you will get to the bottom of whats going on and help you out.

@Flip, Hope you are looking after yourself ;0) xx

Still no AF for me, going to wait til after Christmas and go back to the doctor for some Provera to bring it on, until then, just shift this Christmas cold and get on with feasting.

Much love ladies xxxx


----------



## auntylolo

Pink, I'm assuming you're still at the docs, hope you get some answers there hun :hugs:

afm, another high day on cbfm and decided to do an opk with the same sample and it was almost +ve. I also checked for my cervix last night in the shower and I couldn't even reach it:shrug: I don't have particularly short fingers so I'm assuming I got my ticker just about right and I am very close to o. I woke up full of cold so I told hubby I'll be happy to make myself well enough to dtd tonight and then that'll be it until I'm better.
Hop everyone elses mornings are going ok, I can't wait for next year, 2011 has been so shitty.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Me too Antelope. Can't give any advice on the cervix rummaging, it makes me wince. 
Faye, good to you sweetie.


----------



## Lozdi

Lolo I have to agree about this year. Better one next year or I'll be shaking my fist left right and center.

CD 18 here and apart from some very random fertile CM...I'm showing no other signs of O. If anything today's OPK was lighter than the last few days. With recent events I feel like giving up. I hope Pink gets on well at the docs, and they start those tests right away. If they are willing to run them after 2 losses, they will probably be willing to run them quickly.


----------



## Lozdi

Ohh and about cervixes, mine felt slightly open when I felt it, but I was obviously feeling it wrong because when I looked with the speculum, it seems to me to be closed pretty tight. It didn't even seem to have a slit os as would be expected in a woman who has given birth. Trust my cervix to be difficult!


----------



## sarah_anne

Oh Pink! I'm so sorry to hear that! Praying that the doctor says it's something different. 

I would wait to see when they can get you in and then go from there. If it's within a month, I'd wait. If it's longer, I'd probably start trying again. 

Good luck to you honey!!


----------



## hopeithappens

awwww pink soo sorry, had 2 check how things had went as soon as i got in from work, awful thing to happen again :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopeithappens

afm opks started getting darker yesterday and finally got a +opk this afternoon woohooo!!! along with ov cramp and some ewcm, bring on the :sex: lol


----------



## dodgercpkl

pinksmarties said:


> Morning ladies, I have got an appointment at 11am with the GP although I'm not sure what use it will be now. I have had constant painful period type cramping all night with red blood. Even FF has started me on a new cycle due to temps etc. The test I did this morning had no line whatsoever. I don't have any hope left now but I thankyou all for your wonderful support.
> 
> When I was talking to the mw at the epu yesterday I asked if this would be classed a proper mc as it was so early and she said yes so I asked about tests because of my age or would I have to wait for the 3 mc to be considered. She said they would do tests after 2 for me and would look in to clotting/Leiden V factors (taken 6 weeks apart) and genetic testing for us. What I was wondering do you think I should give this month another go or wait for the testing (not sure when that will be)? For some reason I don't think I have clotting problem but maybe this really was bad luck and the next one will be okay so I am reluctant to wait - what do I know my head is all over the place just now.

All I can say is to remember what's going on with me and realize that it COULD still be normal bleeding. Just try to stay calm. Hopefully your GP will have some good news for you this morning. As an FYI, FF started me on a new cycle the moment I reported bleeding that was heavier then spotting. I had to make it merge the cycles when i found out later that I didn't miscarry. I'm praying for you sweetie!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awwwww Pink i'm thinking of you hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

As above x x x x


----------



## Lozdi

Is anybody else really NOT feeling christmassy? I want it over so the pressure has gone. 

Hope Pink pops on soon, to let us know how the doctors visit went.


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:


> Is anybody else really NOT feeling christmassy? I want it over so the pressure has gone.
> 
> Hope Pink pops on soon, to let us know how the doctors visit went.

I really don't feel Christmasy either! I have an insane day at work today and tomorrow though, so once I get through those, I'm sure I'll feel better. We have no snow here, so I think that's contributing to my feelings too!


----------



## Lozdi

We have no snow here either, in notts. Heck, it isn't even cold! I like a good winter. I went to the diy shop earlier, and the guy asked me if I was pregnant. Its the 2nd time someone has asked me that since the MMC! I don't even have a belly on me, its quite depressing. It is as if some people can sense that I still should be. Freaky. 

Don't think I'm going to O this month, been trying to find a positive in that, and what I come up with, is I can drink as much mulled wine as I like if there is no TWW if I don't even O! (I love mulled wine just can't have it if TTC as certain herbs can tinker with implantation etc, and I'm not even sure which!)

Roll on the new year I say, a nice happy baby filled new year for us all. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I did my christmas food shopping today and that got me in the mood a bit, I REALLY must wrap some presents though! I got muddled up with my colleagues scan date, it was today not yesterday. The photo has gone up on hers and her husbands Facebook pages, ah well such is life. 
We have a woolly Christmas house guest, my bosses mum's Shitszu. We are looking after her for two weeks while they are in Australia. The cat is none too impressed!
My poas has not got off to a great start this month, I did it today and have not even checked it. I have had too much on my mind.


----------



## pinksmarties

hi girls, Have had a bit of a sleep this afternoon as in a lot of pain. GP lady was nice but didn't give me blood tests. She felt my stomach and was a bit concerned as one side was more painful but only when pressed. She phoned the epu and got the same advice I got. I have to do a hpt next week and let the epu know either way. If -ve then they will start the recurrent mc tests. Maybe I should have pushed for the blood hcg but I don't think there is a doubt about what is going on. Dr signed me off for 1 week, more for the emotional aspect rather than physical but if this afternoon is anything to go by it would have been difficult to go in tomorrow anyway.

Thanks dodger for giving me hope with your story. Did you have fading or -ve hpts prior to your bleeding?

I have chatted to oh about ttc straight away. Although it is something I would like to do I am thinking of having this cycle off, having a holiday and seeing what the tests show. I don't know whether to tell my family or not, maybe I'll leave it till after the New Year.

Hope - glad you got your +ve opk, grab your oh!!

Aunty - won't be long now, your cervix get higher so you must be due to ov soon and get your +ve opk tomorrow.

loz - your will soon be our cervix queen!

Mrmig - not long to go before finished for work. do you get a few days off or are you working between Christmas and New Year.

Fili - hope you well and still no nightmares!

hi to Tara,emum, chele, faye, sarah and ickle


----------



## Lozdi

I'm leaning toward trying not to POAS. I should do christmas food shopping too, but money was a little tight to spent most on pressies, its the kids' day not mine as long as they have a laugh I'm good. We are having lamb for dinner, looking forward to that!

people posting scans on fb is a difficult one isn't it. On one hand, you just would rather not see it, but on the other...I can understand why people do post their scans. I was going to post mine on the day of that scan, but just couldn't after the bad news. I still have the picture, I asked for it. I know it sounds weird but I'm glad my body held on long enough for me to get that picture. Next time I get pregnant, I doubt I will post a scan, even if it goes well. I couldn't bear the thought of unknowingly upsetting someone.

Hope your cat finds a nice high up perch!


----------



## auntylolo

I can't quite believe it's Christmas either, Kev had to practically force me to put the tree up cos I just didn't want to involved in all the happiness. And still I look at it and think it looks out of place :shrug: and I've got all my wrapping to do and I just can't be arsed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Pink. Sorry to hear you are in pain. I'm sorry about this whole crappy deal for you. 
I have 2 weeks off, the salon is only opening a couple of days between Christmas and new year and they don't fall on my working days so I'm not back till the 5th which is nice. 
Regarding the Facebook thing, I was the worlds worst. I put scan pictures, pictures of my growing belly, and wrote a little journal at the end of each trimester. I was so excited it never occurred to me that these words and pictures might upset someone not as lucky as me. I still post pictures of my daughter on there most days. 
Loz, not sure what to suggest with your ov, or lack of it. How long is your usual cycle? 
I have started spotting brown/red again today and yesterday. It happened last month. I think AF has gone and she rears her ugly head again.


----------



## Lozdi

The wrapping is actually the best bit for me, I always enjoy it. I save it all up to do last minute christmas eve, make everything look wonderful, take my pics, then let the kids go mental christmas morning! I've gotten quite good at putting a brave face on, but just wish it was a different time of year right now. Want me to come round and do your wrapping? :haha:


----------



## Emum

I am very sorry that the outcome seems very bleak pinksmarties. Its horrid how quickly our joy can turn to heartbreak, especially at this time of year. I just spent part of this afternoon with someone whose first baby died at 2 days old just a few months ago, and she is in bits about how she and her husband will get through Christmas. The baby was perfectly healthy but his delivery was botched with awful consequences :(

AFM - AF seems to be on her way out in time for Christmas. I'm not temping this month, and still too early for CBFM to be asking for a test. I reset it on CD1 but am undecided whether to use it this month, or to have a month off obsessing, given I have a reasonable idea anyway to within a couple of days, when I am likely to ovulate this month.


----------



## Lozdi

Its ok to be exited, you didn't mean any harm by putting those things up, its just no one really thinks about MC until they have one, or a close friend or family member does. Not sure at all about my usual cycles I was on BC for years between pregnancies, I vaguely remember that my cycles last a month, but never counted actual days, and it could all be different now anyway. I'm on CD 18 with no + OPK, one bit of EWCM and tbh (TMI) that only worked its way out after I speculum examed myself! I think usually all my fertile CM stays up near the cervix, and I don't want to prod it again incase I piss it off again...and I don;t fancy doing a daily speculum exam...once a week is enough! Today its hard, like a shiny little pebble up there lol, and appears to be closed, hard to tell as it faces downwards on me, leading me to believe that my uterus sits a bit more forward than the norm. Which would explain why I show with a bump within a week of a + hpt. See I have been analysing alot lately! I'll either not O this cycle, or I might be a 32/33 day cycle with an O on day 20 maybe. I just don;t 'feel' like I will O in the next 48 hours. My chart is showing no real rises or dips. My lowest temp on record was today, but I had left my 'bedside stuffs' (bbt therm etc) downstairs so had to mad dash for them then get back in bed to temp. One thing I noticedtowards the end of my use of BC, is that after I started on the dummy pills the bleed wouldnt come right away, there was a 4/5 day wait every time often leading me to POAS thinkign I was late. I must say I would rather have a long cycle than a cycle with no O!

After typing all this...if I go POAS and see a + I shall laugh, actually laugh. Probably hysterically.


----------



## Lozdi

I missed your post Pink. Not sure how I was posting at the time! I think having a holiday is a great idea, you must look after your emotional health. Did the epu explain what could be causing the pain in just one side? They have checked its not ectopic haven't they? I don;t want to worry you, its just I think sometimes they aren't thorough. I had one sided pain with last pg, before 7 weeks, and when I asked about it I was fobbed off I just figured if it was ectopic I would bleed alot. When I had my MMC, there was hardly any pain. Just normal cramps. This is why I worry too much about stuff like ectopics...my abdominal pain threshold is sooo high. You haven't had any shoulder pain or dizziness or blacking out have you? I worry too much.


----------



## hopeithappens

I know what u's mean i have about 5 fb friends 1 just had her baby so loadsa newborn pics about 3 different ppls scan pics and pics of their growing bumps doesnt matter where i go all i see are people with bumps i just sit and look longing to have the same lol i have 1 really close friend who started ttc at the same time whos just recently found out shes pg every1 on fb already knows and shes put up about 5 different tickers on fb and shes only between 4-5 weeks i no its exciting im just worried that if anything does happen shes going to have everyone fb asking how shes doing etc, but neways fingers crossed shes fine

i totally dont feel chrismassy either ive got soooo much 2wrap and cba 2do it i hate wrapping lol other half off 2 watch the match soon so once ds is asleep i might get started but thats a very big might, theres actually stuff on tv on a wed night 4 a change lol


----------



## filipenko32

Pink I think this sounds like it will be over quickly for you x x x x how is the bleeding now?


----------



## auntylolo

Lozdi said:


> The wrapping is actually the best bit for me, I always enjoy it. I save it all up to do last minute christmas eve, make everything look wonderful, take my pics, then let the kids go mental christmas morning! I've gotten quite good at putting a brave face on, but just wish it was a different time of year right now. Want me to come round and do your wrapping? :haha:

Yes please, can you bring wrapping paper with you:haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Thats very early for a fb announcement I hope it all goes perfectly for her. If it doesn't (I'm sure it will be fine) But if it isn't fine, then you know where to send her for support and advice. Personally, I have always been very careful about telling people. I didn't tell anyone except immediate family til after 12 weeks with the first 2, but with my last I did tell people early, just not many. I was sooo confident that it was a keeper in the beginning. Next time (if there is one) I won;t tell a soul until its born! Except OH, who would probably notice for himself...lol

I just did what should be my final POAS of the day, before my 'rehydration process' but, it was considerably darker than earlier, so rehydration process goes on hold til 11pm ish, and I'll do a 4th POAS then. I just about decided to stop POAS and such this cycle, and I had to go do that last one ugh.


----------



## Lozdi

auntylolo said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> The wrapping is actually the best bit for me, I always enjoy it. I save it all up to do last minute christmas eve, make everything look wonderful, take my pics, then let the kids go mental christmas morning! I've gotten quite good at putting a brave face on, but just wish it was a different time of year right now. Want me to come round and do your wrapping? :haha:
> 
> Yes please, can you bring wrapping paper with you:haha:Click to expand...


Yup, I have red shiny and silver shiny with snowflakes, be right there lol, anyone else- I'm on wrapping duty for those who are too busy or just don't fancy it!


----------



## auntylolo

Pink I'm not sure how I missed your post either:shrug: I hope if it turns out to be the worst then all the tests get started straight away for you and you can get some answers :hugs:


----------



## auntylolo

Lozdi said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> The wrapping is actually the best bit for me, I always enjoy it. I save it all up to do last minute christmas eve, make everything look wonderful, take my pics, then let the kids go mental christmas morning! I've gotten quite good at putting a brave face on, but just wish it was a different time of year right now. Want me to come round and do your wrapping? :haha:
> 
> Yes please, can you bring wrapping paper with you:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, I have red shiny and silver shiny with snowflakes, be right there lol, anyone else- I'm on wrapping duty for those who are too busy or just don't fancy it!Click to expand...

It's such a shame cos usually I love it, I really go to town with bows and ribbon curls but it's just not for me this year:nope: maybe next year when I'm wrapping presents for my :baby:


----------



## Lozdi

Blimey I haven't done curly pressies in yonks! My boys wouldn't appreciate it, I just really love shiny paper ad neat parcels, and the way it looks under the tree. I bought myself some pressies today, I got a new mouse for my laptop, a penknife because it I saw it near the til in maplin and it was only 2 quid, and I don't have one, a 22 piece precision screwdriver set (for when I tinker in computers), a small but substantial hammer, and a box of assorted wall hooks! NOT girly I'll admit but it pleased me and the wall hooks will give me something productive to do, and help me be less messy...hopefully.


----------



## auntylolo

What will you hang on your wall hooks? You sound like me, "it was only £2 so I couldn't resist!"


----------



## filipenko32

Pink pm me when you're ready and ill give you all the help you need with test info and stuff like that. Feeling really really sad that this has happened to you, it's just not fair :cry: :hugs: :hugs: you will get through it though and you will be pregnant again in no time at all x x x x x x


----------



## MrsMM24

Just dropping in Ladies!

:hugs: to those that need them desperately!:hugs:

CONGRATS to those that I have missed!

:wave: to the new joiners, I am sorry for your loss!:hugs:


I want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays to all of the Lovely Ladies on my testing threads and the Ladies of BnB! I hope that everyone has a safe time, filled with happiness, togetherness, smiles, family and cheer! :xmas3: 


*AFM...* TTC area: Well, it looks like we may be able to line some donations up in January, Thank goodness I don't have to watch another OV date go by, it was as much torture as the TTW. Other than that, not much to report, checking in on a few threads/BnB friends and of course still hanging in here for my testing threads as promised!!! I have Dec, Jan, and Feb going now! (PM me for links) Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Emum

> To cap it all, I've just had an email from DD's head to say there was an accident at school on Friday when DD stood up suddenly while her teacher was bending over, and bashed the teacher very hard under the chin.

Not sure if anyone remembers I posted this last week. I bumped into the teacher today, 2 weeks after the accident happened and she told me all.

She has broken her jaw, and lost a tooth! She was standing behind DD and got hit when she jerked her head backwards (she can be a bit uncoordinated due to her disabilities). It was a complete accident with no bad behaviour on DD's part involved.

The teacher is SOOOO lovely. When she was telling me about what happened, she actually said that the saving grace was that E (my DD) hadn't got hurt :blush: It sounds like she's been in a lot of pain and discomfort for the last couple of weeks and its really put a kybosh on her enjoying Christmas :( Feel quite humbled to have such a lovely person as DD's teacher. Hope I would be as understanding if something similar happened to me in the work place.


----------



## hopeithappens

i told everyone wen i found out i was preg with my ds the thought of miscarriage never even crossed my mind although fb wasnt around then but dont think i would of announced it on there so early, told family and friends on the fri the last time i was pg and miscarried on the mon :( but have sworn if/when i get there again im only going to tell the owner and manager of where i work as i work with cats and dogs and dont want to risk anything happening but everyone else can wait til or if i got to 12 wks apart from all you guys that is lol 

i feel like af is going to come its not so much painful cramp but def cramp which ive never had during ov before im panicking theres something wrong lol anyone else felt it before?


----------



## filipenko32

Oh wow emum a broken jaw and a lost tooth! Poor lady she must have been in complete agony. She does sound very lovely.


----------



## Lozdi

I remember that post. Its a shame she got hurt, I thought it was made to seem as if ur DD had been playing up too I'm glad she wasn't!

I will be hanging allsorts on my wallhooks, I am surrounded by stuff and so very disorganised. Going to put a wall hook in my room near my bed for my temping case. 

I just gave a lesson on the cycle and the fertile window to one of my online gaming buddies while we killed some monsters!


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> I remember that post. Its a shame she got hurt, I thought it was made to seem as if ur DD had been playing up too I'm glad she wasn't!

No, to be fair, that was never suggested. It is a special needs school, so unless there was very deliberate out and out aggression with no trigger, there would never be any blame attached, but it wasn't even suggested that DD was aware that she had made contact with the teacher. It was always described as an accident caused by teacher standing in wrong place at a time DD made a sudden movement.


----------



## Lozdi

Hope I have had some random cramping this cycle too, without bleeding or spotting, I think its either things still settling, hormones maybe, or well TMI but sometimes after BD, I have a few cramps which I do hope is my uterus reacting to swimmer invasion. 

I feel like if I get pg again I won;t feel the need to tell anyone other than OH and you Ladies. And my mum. Not the boys, not straight away.


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> I remember that post. Its a shame she got hurt, I thought it was made to seem as if ur DD had been playing up too I'm glad she wasn't!
> 
> No, to be fair, that was never suggested. It is a special needs school, so unless there was very deliberate out and out aggression with no trigger, there would never be any blame attached, but it wasn't even suggested that DD was aware that she had made contact with the teacher. It was always described as an accident caused by teacher standing in wrong place at a time DD made a sudden movement.Click to expand...

I have read so much of late I'm not surprised I'm getting it a bit mixed up! :haha:

I think I should go to bed :sleep:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - really don't think ectopic but it is always there as a thought so will keep a check on things. That made me smile, monsters and cycles and fertility talk, strange combination!

fili - thanks so much. I suppose I'll know more next week when I ring up the epu as to when they'll start the tests. I can't imagine it will take long, as in I won't need a specific recurrent mc appointment just for the tests will I?

I don't mind the wrapping although don't really feel Christmassy either. Maybe once I get home and see my Mum, Dad, Sister and kids then I'll feel better.

emum - I remember, aww what a lovely teacher. Having such good teacher really makes a difference. I remember all my good teachers and the positive influence they had on me.

hope -I get dull aches, mainly one sided when due to ov. It does feel different since the mc so maybe that is what you are feeling?


----------



## Hope39

Lozdi said:


> We have no snow here either, in notts. Heck, it isn't even cold! I like a good winter. I went to the diy shop earlier, and the guy asked me if I was pregnant. Its the 2nd time someone has asked me that since the MMC! I don't even have a belly on me, its quite depressing. It is as if some people can sense that I still should be. Freaky.
> 
> Don't think I'm going to O this month, been trying to find a positive in that, and what I come up with, is I can drink as much mulled wine as I like if there is no TWW if I don't even O! (I love mulled wine just can't have it if TTC as certain herbs can tinker with implantation etc, and I'm not even sure which!)
> 
> Roll on the new year I say, a nice happy baby filled new year for us all. :hugs:

Lozdi i didn't realise you was from Notts, same here, sort of. I live bout 10 mins from ikea so i class it as Derby/Notts. I like shopping in Notts, get the tram in which makes life so much easier

Pink - i really feel for you at the moment and sending big hugs, i miscarried last year the week running up to christmas (pregnancy no 2). i got completely arseholed on alcohol to forget everything. New Years eve was also my due date last year for my first pregnancy that i miscarried so a double whammy for me. No birth and not even pregnant either

Fili - hope pregnancy is going well still, i'm still undecided as to whether to try again. Think i might, i reckon i'll be ovulating on or around my birthday

xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Pink they should be able to do some of the tests right away but sometimes they want to wait until your body has settled down. Probably the best thing to do is to try to get referred at the moment while you are waiting, then by the time the referral letter comes in youll be ready to test. Otherwise your gp may send you for some of the testing straight away, tests that you don't need to wait for like inherited blood clotting problems x x x


----------



## mojojojo563

I was just going back and reading through the thread. I had a mc two weeks ago and had a D&C. I just took a test and it was negative. I was 7 weeks along when I lost my baby. I went to the Dr for my check up and he said that I can now have protected sex but, I have to wait 8 weeks to TTC again. That just seems way too long for me. I'd like to try again in feb. What do you think??


----------



## hopeithappens

Pink - Yeah that could b it i guess, how r u feeling? silly question i know but thought id ask anyways


Afm - well after watchin tv for a bit got bored and decided ill get some of me wrapping out the way then do a bit more tomorrow only i ended up sittin on the floor 4 3+1/2 hrs (thats y i hate wrapping it takes me ages) and doing the whole lot apart from 2 that i still need 2 get, so back legs and feet now really hurt but on the plus side presents basically sorted, me+oh dtd lastnight couldnt tonight as he hurt his knee playing football but promised we would tomorrow so even doing it every other day during ov does that still give me a good chance of catching the eggy?


----------



## filipenko32

Morning ladies, the steroids are keeping me up ATM so my wake up time was 4am this morning! Wide awake me! Mojo, so sorry for your losses :hugs: I'm not sure why you'd have to wait that long either. How did your last pregnancy end? I mean was it an ectopic or anything like that? 

Hope I really hope you get to try again soon and the next one is the sticky one x x x 

Pink thinking about you x x x x x


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies. How is everyone?

Pink - I hope you're holding up ok hun xx

Emum - Holy crap! I'm surprised your DD didn't hurt herself doing that, but glad she's ok.

I've been in and out of the Christmas spirit. I've (omg my phone just autocorrected that to IVF!!) I've had a few cries but I'm letting myself do it at home because it'll just build up otherwise. I got a card the other day from my auntie, I recognised the writing on the envelope, I just assumed it was a Christmas card, I even saw the Hallmark name on the envelope and thought my aunties gone for expensive cards this year. It was a lovely sympathy card with a lovely message inside saying how she'd just found put about the mc and how sorry she was, and can't imagine what we're going through and that she hopes the new year brings us better luck. Just exactly what you want people to say. Needless to say that set me off. 

Oh and the reason she's only just found out is that my brother got married in May and I didn't want to tell the extended family and take away from his day. Mum thought she'd told my auntie a few months ago but obviously hadn't. My mum is very intelligent, has a master degree etc but she can be so scatty too lol!

Work has been pretty hectic which is why I've not been on so much, I've got a half day today though and then finish tomorrow until the 4th. Can't wait! I think we're all organised for Christmas. Just want to get DH his traditional real-life book about soldiers and that's it I think.


----------



## Chele78

Morning Fili... And to everyone else too. 

Pink- I'm so sorry it's this outcome :hugs:; hope you're not in too much pain today. We're thinking of you. I think taking a break and figuring out the testing sounds like a good plan. Not that it will be easy to resist ttc'ing I imagine, but might be good for some emotional rest. 

I have finally got a positive opk this morning - oddly using FMU. I wonder if the levels I normally hydrate to during the day throw off the early afternoon testing. As pleased as I am to have the +, it's annoyingly when OH is visiting family in Co. Durham. Nothing like ttc while in two different countries! I guess I'll have to hope either :sex: before he left Tuesday had some long lasting swimmers, or that ovulation isn't straight away and we can try to catch eggy on Saturday. Argh, how frustrating, I just wanted to be able to conceive again straight away. Anyway... Enough moaning from me. Positives are that it seems my body is getting back to normal and there's always the possibility of making a January baby! :)


----------



## amit_sharma

No sorry....


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! Hi mojo, sorry for your loss :-(
Chelle, good luck with the swimmers and how annoying that OH is away. 
Ickle, good to see you. Sorry emotions have been running high. I hope you and hubby have a good relaxing time after you finish work today and you feel better, and that the break from temping etc helps. 
Emum, likewise and I can't believe your daughters teacher had a broken jaw and tooth! She sounds like a lovely lady though. 
Pink, hope you are bearing up ok. Have you had any more thoughts on ttc or are you waiting to see what they say about your testing?
Fil, sorry the steroids are keeping you awake. Hope you manage to rest up during the day. 
Hope, Loz, Sarah, hi! Louby, hope you are ok. 
Mrs MM fab news on the possible donation!!! Everything crossed for you. 
Afm, not a lot really. AF seems to finish and then come back. Cba to have sex at all but had better start making the effort before ov time I suppose. Oh well last day at work. 
Stay sane from the Christmas madness all, it's a jungle out there!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all! Hi mojo, sorry for your loss :-(
Chelle, good luck with the swimmers and how annoying that OH is away. 
Ickle, good to see you. Sorry emotions have been running high. I hope you and hubby have a good relaxing time after you finish work today and you feel better, and that the break from temping etc helps. 
Emum, likewise and I can't believe your daughters teacher had a broken jaw and tooth! She sounds like a lovely lady though. 
Pink, hope you are bearing up ok. Have you had any more thoughts on ttc or are you waiting to see what they say about your testing?
Fil, sorry the steroids are keeping you awake. Hope you manage to rest up during the day. 
Hope, Loz, Sarah, Tara,hi! Louby, hope you are ok. 
Mrs MM fab news on the possible donation!!! Everything crossed for you. 
Afm, not a lot really. AF seems to finish and then come back. Cba to have sex at all but had better start making the effort before ov time I suppose. Oh well last day at work. 
Stay sane from the Christmas madness all, it's a jungle out there!!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
g.m.i had an appointment with my ob for ovulation study.eggs measured 13mm in both overies on day10.but on cd12 egg measured in right overy of 20mm and left overy 8mm.and ob called me next day for again measurment.they were talking about fused egg.what it mean fused egg?.i am confused and wishevery thing go ok.little nervous.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm sorry I'm not sure what they were meaning when they said a fused egg. I'd ask them tomorrow though. That sounds like a good sized follicle on the right side. I know for women who have to inject themselves with triggers they usually do it once the follicle is 16mm. So you'll probably ovulate in the next few days :) Get BDing lol!


----------



## ljane74

Hi all. Just checking in today. Hugs to everyone.:hugs:

Feeling really down today. Soo glad i decided to take hospitals advice to not go back to work for 2 weeks. Just found out another person at work is pregnant. Feel really mean as at the mo i really cannot be happy for her. Its not her fault is it just cant help feeling upset. That's 2 people now at work. I think him upstairs is rubbing my nose in it :cry:.

Still waiting to do another test to get a -ve and then get down to ttc.

I just need to pull myself together and get on with things i suppose. Going to try and keep myself busy today. Doing food shopping for Xmas for my mum who slipped on some ice at the weekend and broke her foot. So should keep me busy.

Sorry for being a misery guts.


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all,

Mojo -sorry for your loss. Unless there was s specific reason for the Dr telling you to wait it does seem like a long time. Most of us on here usually ttc straight away.

mohini - I don't know what the fused egg means either but as ickle says those sizes sound fab. Won't be long till ov.

Ickle - hugs, that was a lovely card from your Aunt. Despite all the high emotions and tears it is nice to know people really care about you. Only a few more hours of work then you can relax.

Fili - apart from the early mornings it sounds like everything is perfect.

Chele - shame your oh is away now you have your +ve opk, grab him as soon as he is home!

Mrsmig - have you got much more organising to do or can you relax a bit more now you have finished work? 

Hope -big hugs to you this week also. I can't remember if you are doing opk? 

Hi loz, tara, louby, aunty, mrsMM, sorry if I have missed anyone.


afm - had early night. I had to take cocodamol as pain quite intense so that knocked me out till late this morning. My dad phoned last night to sort out going out for Christmas eve. I wasn't in the chattiest of mood which even my Dad picked up on. He ended up txting my sister to see if I was okay. OH doesn't really want to tell anyone and he think it isn't anything to do with them just between us (I also think he feels a bit of a failure and that he is not up to the job). I don't know what to do really. When I spoke to my sister last night it was almost like 'well it was only a few days'.

I wasn't going to temp this month but I will continue because I have records then and because I am worried this may be hormonal/luteal phase defect. I was wondering with my falling temps (therefore falling progesterone) dpo6 -dpo10 prior to +ve pg test last week meant in the end there wasn't enough progesterone to keep the pg going. Do you think this is a possibility?


----------



## pinksmarties

Ljane - what you are feeling is completely normal. We have all had those feeling too so don't feel sorry for sharing that with us. There are 2 ladies that are 4 week ahead of what I would have been (20 weeks) and it has taken until now that I can look them in the eye and say hello when passing in the corridor. I was getting a bit rude and that is so not like me normally.

Sorry about your Mum, hobbling about in a cast especially over Christmas is no fun.

Big hugs to you both.


----------



## mohini12

hi pick
good to see you again.i was thinking about you are you feeling better?
my huge love and care foryou.i was also feeling nervous. planing of IUI this time.but woried about success.
-----------------------------
6baby lost,ttc on letrozol,asprine75,folic acid5mg,..


----------



## Clobo

Hi everyone

Just wanted to pop in and say hello .... its good that we are slowly getting some BFPs on this thread, its a long time coming!!

You people talk so much ive not read everything,:saywhat: just the last few pages, its so sad that we all have to be here but love that this thread has continued to be a real support, i know how much it supported me earlier in the year. Ive not been on BnB much as trying really hard to concentrate on other things to keep me sane!!!

So lots of :dust: to all of you for BFPs and sticky beans and a merry christmas :xmas8: xxx


----------



## natashahm

Hi every one!
Im new here, i MC last week at 6 weeks so early but still very hard :(
Seems like every one at work is pregnant there are 3 people in a very small office so makes it worse! 
Im soo confused on when im going to ovulate and how long it normally takes to get a first period. done some clear blue ovulation test but there not coming back with a smiley face :(
Sorry not caught up on all the abbreviations yet! But im trying :D

Natasha xxx


----------



## Chele78

natashahm said:


> Hi every one!
> Im new here, i MC last week at 6 weeks so early but still very hard :(
> Seems like every one at work is pregnant there are 3 people in a very small office so makes it worse!
> Im soo confused on when im going to ovulate and how long it normally takes to get a first period. done some clear blue ovulation test but there not coming back with a smiley face :(
> Sorry not caught up on all the abbreviations yet! But im trying :D
> 
> Natasha xxx

Hi Natasha, sorry for your loss. I also miscarried between 6-7 weeks, and yeah it's early, but still in our head everything has already changed, so it is a valid feeling to grieve the loss of your baby and all those plans that went with it. It took me until today, CD24 counting from the miscarriage starting, to get the smiley face on the CB digital Ov tests. Hoping you get there soon!


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Mojo and Natasha, I'm sorry for your losses, no matter how far along you are, its devastating. You will find much support here! :hugs:

Fili I have a mental image of you leaping out of bed in the mornings and bouncing round the house all day! 

Chele congrats on the + OPK! FMU can sometimes be surprising!

Ha! Mrs Miggins you used cba ...I use that gaming didn't think it was an official one! I cba to BD either atm...but when I think about it, I can, if you know what I mean.

Pink- I'll google all heck out of LPD later, find out what the signs are. I did read somewhere that LPD often corrects on its own or only happens random months but I don't know if the source was correct. It really is something that needs re-googling. I'm sorry your in pain, still sending hugs :hugs:

Hello everyone else- trust me when I say its best I don;t do individual responses within a post again I don;t want to beat my own Giant Wall Of Text record just yet...

AFM. BIG FAT POSITIVE OPK. With my FMU, but todays FMU was at 1 pm so its more like F&SMU. I don't know what to do...OH is fed up of the kids waking him at 5 am every morning and announced this morning that tonight he is sleeping on the sofa to get some decent shut eye. :growlmad: I'm trying to think of a way around it! We didn't BD at all yesterday I needed a rest so I doubt theres any swimmers waiting. And I have no good amount of cm either :-( just a bit of watery. I'm leaning towards not DTD at all and deliberatly missing the egg- because if I try to BD and we don't manage to I will be evil incarnate. What should I do? My OPK was so + the test line was darker and fatter than the control. Though I expect it so lighten and reduce a bit as it dries. (Home health opk). I have tummy ache! Oh cripes and quite noticeable low right hand side pain. I think my surge started last night thats when they started getting darker. OH is out shopping atm, so no chance of an afternoon quicky. Tell me please to shut up and stop freaking out!!


----------



## Lozdi

This ovary pain is quite noticeable...could I have popped the egg out already? Or has the egg been released once the pain subsides? I'm new to O pain.


----------



## mohini12

hi mojo --sorry to hear about your loss.
Natasha---- welcome here and sorry on you loss
i can feel what you both are exactly feeling.
G.L to you for next time.
Natasha are you indian?
---------------------------------------------
6 baby lost ,ttc on asprine75,folic acid5mg,letrozol.


----------



## natashahm

Thanks for been so welcoming :)

An no im English! 

xxx


----------



## mohini12

natashahm said:


> Thanks for been so welcoming :)
> 
> An no im English!
> 
> xxx

ok natasha no problem. i just confuse with your name.i hope you dont mind.


----------



## natashahm

It fine dont worry :)

The hm is from my second name, its my logon at work and it slowly crept its way into all other logon names in my life! lol

Is every one excited for xmas? xxx


----------



## Lozdi

I wasn't looking forward to it, but i am a bit today :happydance: getting exited about wrapping things.


----------



## filipenko32

Welcome ladies sorry for your losses x x x 

Loz the egg has left the building!!! :wohoo: so was my prediction about 5 hours out then?!!? Yeah I am a bit like that in the morning bit strangely enough this morning, waves of tiredness hit me an hour later and I went back to sleep for two hours!! Do you feel confident that this will be your month?


----------



## Lozdi

Cripes I hope it hasn't quite left the building yet. Still got mad O pain...and my twinkle seems to be lubricating its self mightily! I'm exited! Cervix has completely gone out of finger reach range, and I could barely see it with speculum as it has um, prepped its self for swimmer infiltration! Now, how to get OH in the mood when he couldn't be further from it! I would not like to think this is my month, but if it turns out to be, that will be a cheeky bonus. I'm curious enough about my actual cycle length to not mind if I miss this eggy too much. Though to have a + opk on CD19 I would think I'm looking at a 33/34 day cycle. My last OPK was darker than the control! :happydance: Sorry I can;t help but be super exited! This is all still so new to me. My tummy hurrrrrts. Surely while Ovary still hurts, the egg is still in there and not been released yet? I hope so...if its released already I'm out this month! Either way, what a learning curve! I'm damn horny. :devil:

So the pregnancy sleepiness has kicked in? I had that with all three, its weird isn't it, all of a sudden you simply can't keep your peepers open!


----------



## filipenko32

:happydance:I'm excited for you loz! :happydance::headspin::headspin::happydance::xmas17: it is exciting, it puts me on a high for days x x


----------



## Lozdi

Fili you are our queen of :test:ing....here is what my opk's are doing- the last 2 gave a strong + before the wave of pink dye had even got as far as where the control should be, I only managed a small pee so it was literally about half an inch deep. Seems a small amount of P to yield such a strong fast +. The first one took about half a minute longer. In your POAS wisdom, would you say I am at peak surge now?


----------



## Lozdi

When I fetched son from school I managed to tell 3 people along the way, that I'm hoping to ovulate tonight! :haha: Obsessed much. Two friends of mine...and the lady in the bakery!


----------



## filipenko32

Lozdi said:


> Fili you are our queen of :test:ing....here is what my opk's are doing- the last 2 gave a strong + before the wave of pink dye had even got as far as where the control should be, I only managed a small pee so it was literally about half an inch deep. Seems a small amount of P to yield such a strong fast +. The first one took about half a minute longer. In your POAS wisdom, would you say I am at peak surge now?

Why thank you loz! :smug: 



Lozdi said:


> When I fetched son from school I managed to tell 3 people along the way, that I'm hoping to ovulate tonight! :haha: Obsessed much. Two friends of mine...and the lady in the bakery!

Oh yes you are definitely at peak now!!! No doubt about it and every reason to shout it to the world!!!


----------



## auntylolo

Loz, it seems you and I are very close cyclically. I just got a +ve opk too! Still showing high on cbfm so I think I'm just goin to get highs with it being the first month. Looking forward to the :sex: tonight :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

Lolo, given your age and name are the same as mine, I'm not surprised at all that we are close in cycle!

OH just got home...time for a charm offensive!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just a quick catch up while I have a client wrapped up like a mummy in seaweed detox wrap (I am in a different room don't worry) and I'm shaking my head in disbelief at Loz telling the woman in the bakery she is ovulating. 
Priceless. 
Hi all, will catch up properly later, over a glass of wine.


----------



## auntylolo

I had to explain to the woman in boots why I was buying robitussin when I didn't have a chesty cough:blush: tbh I'm surprised she's never heard it before:shrug:


----------



## Lozdi

Hahaha I know, I'm a chatterbox! I chat alot to the bakery lady so its not so bad. :haha: Seaweed detox wrap sounds wonderfullly healthy and relaxing!

These pains are getting sharper and more intense...soon as the kids go to bed, the computer is going off and out comes the massage oil :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Have you tried the robittusin thing before Antelope?


----------



## Lozdi

I heard of that but haven't tried it yet. I have been having a swig of covornia (unsure of spelling) daily...mainly because I have had a chesty cough! If it helps cycle-wise that will be a cheeky bonus. It tastes yummy.


----------



## auntylolo

Mrs Miggins said:


> Have you tried the robittusin thing before Antelope?

No, just thought I'd give it a go as I've never noticed much cm before but I don't know if it was just with being on bc for so long. I can't remember if I had it when I got pg before, I don't think I even knew about it then! I have noticed a difference, started on Sunday with it.


----------



## filipenko32

Haha mrs migg, hope your client doesn't 'sea' you!


----------



## filipenko32

Baaaaaaad joke


----------



## auntylolo

That was so bad fili!

Funniest thing, Kev just left for football and wouldn't kiss me bye incase he gets my cold! How he's going to avoid it tonight I don't know! Silly silly man!


----------



## hopeithappens

hi everyone just been catching up on the last few pages 

pink - yes ive been using opks did 1 this afternoon and test line was darker than the control line still new to the whole opking thing lol 

loz - glad u got ur +opk, im wondering the same thing as i had cramping lastnight and not so much today so not sure if it means the egg has been released yet or not, we dtd on the 20th nothing yesterday but going to 2nyt and im worrying if its already been released im going to miss it :(, sorry if tmi but had little bit of ewcm yesterday and had to wear a pantyliner yesterday as had so much watery/sticky cm but still not much ewcm at all


----------



## Lozdi

Hope in my newbie opinion, I do believe you DTD within a good time to catch your eggy, and tonight's will be a bonus. OH and I last DTD on the 19th and nothing since...tonight we dance the baby way! I am still getting my O cramps, he is going to want to do the works but I hear saliva is most unfriendly to sperm...not sure how to point this out romantically. 

I like your joke Fili I love a cheesy joke it made me giggle!

Lolo, my OH doesn't like to kiss me either when he is ill...does not stop him in the slightest from DTD, we just DTD spooning so can't reach for a kiss anyway- there is a way around everything! Then curl up for sleep, with swimmers doing their thing. Create a subtle stealth blanket based butt ramp if you don't feel comfortable going legs in the air afterwards infront on him.

I have it all worked out! :haha: Military precision FTW! 

My cramp just stepped up a notch as I type this! Will the pain stop when the egg comes away? This is new to me! I just had an image of the starting sequence of look who's talking flash through my mind :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Oh my goodness the O pain just came to a full stop! I'm gone Ladies see you later! Time to go and get my groove on! :flower:


----------



## auntylolo

Hope you catch it loz :dust:
I have absolutely no problems with legs up the wall in front of him, when we were trying before he said to me, "shouldn't you stick your legs in the air now?" and got me a pillow! :haha: I will be using the butt ramp technique so I can go to sleep straight after tonight.


----------



## filipenko32

Haha :sex: legs up! Go girls!!!! Catch that eggy!!


----------



## ickle pand

Lozdi - I get lots of ovary pain before and after ov but my ovaries aren't great with the PCOS. I got to see pics of my ovaries and uterus when I had my laparoscopies. I wish I'd thought to ask for copies. I might contact the hospital and see if I can get any. 

My half day today was great. Got loads done, all the food's been delivered apart from the meat that I'm picking up on Saturday so I have a lovely full fridge and cupboards. Presents are all wrapped. House is pretty much tidy - just needs a hoover round and a bit of a tidy. Getting excited about Christmas now! Just one day left at work and I'm free until the 4th :)


----------



## filipenko32

Yay ickle sounds fantastic!!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it's nice to be so organised for once :)


----------



## Lozdi

:haha: i'm still on the butt ramp, one handed typing! :spermy: if we didn't catch the egg we sure had fun trying!


----------



## mojojojo563

filipenko32 said:


> Morning ladies, the steroids are keeping me up ATM so my wake up time was 4am this morning! Wide awake me! Mojo, so sorry for your losses :hugs: I'm not sure why you'd have to wait that long either. How did your last pregnancy end? I mean was it an ectopic or anything like that?
> 
> Hope I really hope you get to try again soon and the next one is the sticky one x x x
> 
> Pink thinking about you x x x x x

I was about 7 weeks had a scan and the heart beat was 120 then 3 days later I started to have a little light brown discharge I called the dr on that Sunday night and he said that it was old blood I woke up that Monday and felt different I went to the dr they sent me for a scan and no heart beat :(


----------



## mojojojo563

pinksmarties said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Mojo -sorry for your loss. Unless there was s specific reason for the Dr telling you to wait it does seem like a long time. Most of us on here usually ttc straight away.
> 
> mohini - I don't know what the fused egg means either but as ickle says those sizes sound fab. Won't be long till ov.
> 
> Ickle - hugs, that was a lovely card from your Aunt. Despite all the high emotions and tears it is nice to know people really care about you. Only a few more hours of work then you can relax.
> 
> Fili - apart from the early mornings it sounds like everything is perfect.
> 
> Chele - shame your oh is away now you have your +ve opk, grab him as soon as he is home!
> 
> Mrsmig - have you got much more organising to do or can you relax a bit more now you have finished work?
> 
> Hope -big hugs to you this week also. I can't remember if you are doing opk?
> 
> Hi loz, tara, louby, aunty, mrsMM, sorry if I have missed anyone.
> 
> 
> afm - had early night. I had to take cocodamol as pain quite intense so that knocked me out till late this morning. My dad phoned last night to sort out going out for Christmas eve. I wasn't in the chattiest of mood which even my Dad picked up on. He ended up txting my sister to see if I was okay. OH doesn't really want to tell anyone and he think it isn't anything to do with them just between us (I also think he feels a bit of a failure and that he is not up to the job). I don't know what to do really. When I spoke to my sister last night it was almost like 'well it was only a few days'.
> 
> I wasn't going to temp this month but I will continue because I have records then and because I am worried this may be hormonal/luteal phase defect. I was wondering with my falling temps (therefore falling progesterone) dpo6 -dpo10 prior to +ve pg test last week meant in the end there wasn't enough progesterone to keep the pg going. Do you think this is a possibility?

I had a D&C could that be why? I'm not sure I want to ttc soon. Its hard I still feel prego but I'm not.


----------



## mohini12

hi mojo
i know D&C is painful experience.after D&C pregnacy we are not ready to accept it we lost little one.so sorry.((hug)))
---------------------------
6baby lost,ttc on asprine75,folic acid5mg,letrozole,cd13 --20mm.


----------



## ickle pand

Mojo - Other ladies on here have had D&C's and been given the go ahead to TTC whenever their ready. I had a natural mc so I really can't advise you there. Might be worth seeing if you can speak to the doctor on the phone so you can ask what the reasoning is for them telling you to wait, then you can make an informed decision. 

AFM - CBFM asked for the first stick this morning. Got a high, so just waiting at the moment. Feeling very relaxed about TTC so far. I'm really glad I made myself take a break from temping - really needed it.


----------



## ljane74

Morning all. Just checking in to say whoop whoop got my first -ve pg test this morning. Never thought I would be pleased to say that. So now let the fun of ttc begin. :winkwink:. Now just need to wait for the old witch to appear and things settling down.
Hugs to everyone. Xxx


----------



## auntylolo

Morning :wave: 
Jane, I remember seeing my first -ve, I never thought I'd be so happy to see one line! Then when af arrives it feels even better to know you're body is getting back to normal :thumbup:
Afm, got my first peak on cbfm this morning and another very positive opk with fmu! Chuffed to bits :happydance: as I've heard many women don't get any peaks on their first month. Mind you, I have had 3 lows and 10 highs - tbh honest I'm glad to get a peak so we can bd tonight and then have a rest!


----------



## Lozdi

Good morning Ladies :flower:

Mojo, I didn't have a DC either but I was 7 weeks when the baby stopped growing, and found out at 12. I was given the go ahead to TTC as soon as bleeding had stopped. During the D&C sometimes they can remove quite a lot of uterus lining to make sure they do a proper job, so maybe that is the case and that would be why they sometimes say wait, so the lining can rebuild enough to support a new implantation. If you can ask them about how much they removed during the d&c and if it wasn't much, and there are no other concerns then I don't see why you should wait. Do check with them though, don't rush to TTC until you are sure your body can handle it. Some doctors might say wait a couple of months because they think you should wait to heal emotionally, but if your goal is to have a baby, then TTC again straight away is a big part of your healing. 

Hi Mohini :hugs:

Ljane I know what you mean...its the weirdest feeling.

Ickle that is good news about the temping break! Happen this might be your month, especially if you are feeling more relaxed. :dance:

AFM, I'm sleepy. OPK's back to - today after 3 strong super dark +'s yesterday. Serious BD last night, twice. Fair chance of egg catchness in my opinion, but time will tell. No thermal shift yet.


----------



## Lozdi

Morning Lolo...wonder if we will be 2ww'ing together- looks likely! I thought my temp would be up today but its not, I wonder, if I O'd already but just really late/early am and haven't had the temp shift yet. This is all very interesting!


----------



## auntylolo

Loz, what do you want in a tww buddy? Someone to stop you testing, or to urge you test?! I'm quite glad it's fell like this over Christmas and new year, there's so much to do and familybto go see, maybe it will fly over and be testing time before we know it :shrug::happydance:
I told hubby about my peak, he said "what does that mean?" honestly! But bless him once I'd explained he said does that mean we have more sexy time tonight? :happydance::sex:


----------



## ickle pand

That's what I'm hoping too Lozdi. Stress does horrible things to your body so you never know!


----------



## Lozdi

I like to think that I won't go mad wanting to test, but I can't speak for how I'll feel in say...10 days time lol I don't actually have any hpt's in the house. I think I might pick up a pack of 2 from wilkos, they have always worked for me in the past. I want to try not to test before 12 dpo. Easier said than done I gather!

Ickle apparently stress can make it harder to TTC, because of cortisol I read, the stress hormone. I'm not sure on the details, looks like this shall be todays google topic!


----------



## Lozdi

Interesting article, on stress and conception. Study based. Just one study, but its an interesting read.

https://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/17/health/research/17stress.html


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi,

Loz - looks like you ov-d according to your opks, I am sure your temps will rise sat/sun. Yay for all the bd-ing. Fingers crossed you catch the egg.

Aunty - everything crossed for you for you 2ww. I got peaks on my first month using CBFM so it is possible.

Ickle - I am glad you are more relaxed, it is amazing how many stories I've read of people having a month of and bingo get there bfp. I really want that to be you too! Last day a to work today for you, roll on home time.

Fili - how are you today?:flower:

Mrmig - did you manage your pre-ov bd? Won't be long now.

Hello to everyone else.

afm - bleeding still quite strong although pain down a little last night. I am heading down to Mums today, she doesn't have the internet so might not be able to get on and chat. Dad and step mum knew something wasn't right when I spoke to them on Wednesday but I have decided not to tell them. 

Sending lots of love and hugs to you all. Have a lovely Christmas and here's to lots of 2012 babies for us all!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lozdi

Good morning Pink :hugs: Good to hear the pain is lessening, won't be long before the bleeding stops now. You will get your 2012 baby, of this I am certain! :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Ladies, I need your skills. Specifically CM checking ones.

How do you tell the difference between EWCM and your DH's baby batter? We dtd last night and when I checked just now I had a thick glob which seemed a lot like EW, it didn't break in the middle, it was more like it came off my thumb but stayed together. It wasn't clear though, it was cloudy which is why I'm thinking it might not be CM.


----------



## hopeithappens

ickle - EWCM is stretchy: EWCM is very elastic. If you put it between your fingers, it will stretch without breaking apart. Semen, on the other hand, doesnt stretch and will break apart if you put it between your fingers and try to stretch it.

EWCM is slippery and clear: While semen may feel slippery as well, it looks white and cloudy. Not clear, like EWCM. EWCM is more transparent and feels very slippery.

EWCM does not absorb easily: If you look at the toilet paper when you use the bathroom and notice mucous on the toilet paper, you can tell if it is actually mucous by waiting a few minutes. If it is semen it will quickly absorb into the toilet paper, whereas EWCM generally will sit on top of the toilet paper.

EWCM will form a ball in water: When you go to the bathroom, let the mucous drop into the toilet water. If it turns into a ball and sinks, it is most likely EWCM. If it dissolves into the water, it is most likely semen

i googled and found this the other month when i was wondering how to tell the difference hope this helps :)


----------



## hopeithappens

im really rather confused im now onto day 3 of pos opks, is this normal? i had o type cramps on wed, now worrying that the egg got 2 the gate just didnt get through it 

also does anyone have any gd tips of removing permanent marker? thought id moved them all out of the way but apparently not as while i was upstairs washing my hair my ds found 1 and i now have pretty little pics on my kitchen wall, the cupboard door and the floor, probs the best drawings hes done just in the wrong place :sad1:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Afternoon all! Ickle, sorry I'm not very clued up on cm at all, mine always looks the same to me, just varies in amount. 
Pink, hope that bleeding eases off soon. Not managed to bd yet, I was a bit demob happy last night and stayed up late drinking wine and cider and OH was exhausted! Think I'll go for it tonight. 
Loz, Antelope, good luck to you both and hope the 2ww goes nice and quickly. I wonder where my cycle buddy Louby is?
Jane I was so pleased to see that negative after my last mc, isn't it a funny feeling?
Mohini, Natasha, Hope, Mojo, hello!
Fili, hope those steroids are treating you well. 
Nothing much going on here, more or less ready for the big day bar a couple more presents to get, nothing major though. The doggy guest is settling in well, it's quite amusing having a little walking rug around the place. Edie loves her. 
Faye, Mrs MM, Emum, Tara, Debzie, hope you are all keeping ok. Sorry to anyone I have missed.


----------



## filipenko32

Afternoon girls, had to run round doing bank, post office shopping type jobs this morning but was glad to get back home! Can I be the Test Director? So all final decisions about surges are left for me to judge? :haha: going to read back now :coffee: (that's decaf) x


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mrs migg i bet it's lovely seeing Edie with the dog!! I love the name Edie btw x 

Pink you're a brave lady and obviously keeping your chin up, thinking about you everyday you'll be pregnant again for you in no time you'll see x x x 

Good luck to the 2ww ladies, hope you get your 2012 bfps!! 

Jane, a negative at that tine brings a LOT of relief doesn't it? :hugs:

Afm no cramping no nightmares trying to 'prepare for the worst and hope for the best' is the best I an let my mind do ATM.

I'm no cm expert but egg White or wet is the most fertile. 

Lots of love x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Loz, you're right about stress. In 3 out of 4 of my pregnancies it took one proper af cycle to conceive. In one of them, my second, I was so stressed out and in shock it took 3 months. 3 doctors I have seen advocate the stress theory but say it has to be severe and debilitating stress. A little stress wouldnt make a difference. X x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My second pregnancy only took 2 months, and we were really laid back about that one. We decided on new years eve to start trying again, I had in mind I would like a summer baby but back then didn't want to wait until Autumn to start trying again. Little did I know I would be looking at Christmas not pregnant with 2 losses under my belt. Anyway, that pregnancy was the quickest, I had my bfp by march. Miscarried in april, Started trying again after my first AF and got my bfp in September. 
With Edie, it took a few months but when we started trying for her OH and I weren't actually living together yet, plus I had a bit of a hold up where - horror of horrors - I had left a tampon in. God knows how, but it was there for almost 2 months. That was fished out at the beginning of December and I had my bfp in march. 
I'm trying to be a bit more relaxed about it this month. I am still temping as I want to see if I ov late again. I didn't temp this morning though on account of not getting up till noon :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg that is bloody hilarious about the tampon!!!! Omg!! :shock: how did you finally realise it was there?!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A nurse was examining me, because I thought I had an infection (which was the tampon) and 2 sets of antibiotics hadn't cleared it (obviously) so she was taking some swabs. It had been the second time I had been looked at but it had been missed the first time. Because we had been dtd so much it must have just kept getting rammed further and further up. Oh, my eternal shame. The nurse thought it was hilarious, especially when I said "no wonder I'm not getting pregnant".


----------



## mohini12

hi ladie
afternoon everyone.going for ovulation study today on cd14,yesterday egg measured 20mm in RO.hope will rapture within 1or2 days. Ob planed IUI this time.hope get success this time.
fili , mrs miggin,loz,natasha ,ljane whats going on?
pick (((hug)))to you and best wishes for next time.
wish you all coming happy holidays.
---------------------------------
ttc on asprine75,folic acid5mg,intralipid,letrozol.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Mohini, and the best of luck!


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs Miggins said:


> A nurse was examining me, because I thought I had an infection (which was the tampon) and 2 sets of antibiotics hadn't cleared it (obviously) so she was taking some swabs. It had been the second time I had been looked at but it had been missed the first time. Because we had been dtd so much it must have just kept getting rammed further and further up. Oh, my eternal shame. The nurse thought it was hilarious, especially when I said "no wonder I'm not getting pregnant".

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck mohini! X


----------



## ickle pand

Hope - I found all that too. I wish I'd read it before I found it because I could've dropped it into water to see what happened. It was somewhere inbetween the two :(

Lol Mrs Miggins! I'm smirking away at my desk reading that. I hope no one notices and asks why!


----------



## Lozdi

My goodness! That story does no good thing for my squeamishness of tampons!

I have noticed the slippy mucus on toilet paper thing but I have only seen EWCM in situ one time, and that was this cycle (its on my chart haha) and I was peering up there with my speculum...it followed the speculum out, very interesting stuff. Mostly mines just watery. My Opk's are totally negative today looks like I do surge fast, what sayeth you, Test Director? 

I posted when I got up this morning, then fell flat asleep with my son driving a toy car on my feet- felt so good like a tickle massage. I was just woken by OH not long ago! (I think he had sympathy for my state of sleepiness because he caused it :sex:)

Good luck Mohini!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ugh, the speculum :-(


----------



## Lozdi

:haha: Theres nothing quite like seeing your cervix!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm just happy to know that it is there, I have no desire to be any further acquainted with it! :nope:


----------



## filipenko32

The speculum. The horror. :haha:

How you doing loz smoz?


----------



## filipenko32

Oh I love my feet being tickled it's so relaxing!


----------



## Lozdi

I just had a mini rage at facebook, because I was attemping to post a comment, and behold, 10 mins to type one word its that buggy! I gave up in the end, what a rubbishly done website it is, its crashed firefox more than once! BnB rules!

I have a feeling i am not going to get on very well with a 2ww!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
hi !mrs miggin,fili,Natasha,pick,mojo.
happy coming holidays.
going for foliculer study tommorow,20*13mm measured cd13.hope this time get success.Ob planed Iui this time.
-------------------
6 baby lost,ttc on asprine75,folic acid5mg,letrozol.


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck mohini!


----------



## filipenko32

Loz think of the 2ww as a one week plus one day wait as I'm sure you know you can get a bfp at 8dpo


----------



## mohini12

filipenko32 said:


> Good luck mohini!



thanks fili.


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Loz think of the 2ww as a one week plus one day wait as I'm sure you know you can get a bfp at 8dpo

Hmmmm...don;t tempt me lol I just sat here analysing why I just burst into tears for NO reason.....SS before confirmed O...tut tut! I just had this random feeling that I'm out, that I did something wrong. Irrational much! I'm wracking my brain about my last BFP. I had done hpt a week before the + one...I just cant for the life of my remember whether or not AF was actually due. Gah, curse my past ways of complete unmindfullness in relation to my cycle!!

I have no CM at all today, none at all. I tells you, if I don;t get BFP this month, I am going to triple my EPO dose, as it didn't do much for me- then again I had enough to last me to CD14, didn;t expect to get my +OPK on CD19 :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I had to discard one of my temps, because there is no option for 'left temping gear downstairs and had to mad dash to get it and may have chilled my twinkle in the process' Naughty FF they should know thats bound to happen occasionally!


----------



## rosybee123

filipenko32 said:


> Sorry for your loss rosy, welcome x x

hi! just getting used to using this site...


----------



## sarah_anne

No symptoms for a few days now. Temp dropped yesterday, but then rose again today. I think yesterday's was inaccurate though because I woke up and my mouth was cold - like I'd been sleeping with my mouth open or something. Can't wait for this TWW to be over!!! I want my BFP!!!


----------



## filipenko32

Good luck Sarah! 

Morning everyone! Happy Christmas Eve! :xmas9: :xmas10: :xmas12: :xmas14: :xmas16: :xmas17: 

Hope everyone has a lovely day today!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope it's a bfp for you Sarah! Morning Fili! I am sort of up, woke early, temped, (v low) OH got up to make a start on refurbing dd's dolls house, (last minute or what), thought I'd get up now and get tesco hell out the way early, had a wee, brushed teeth, felt cold and now I'm back in bed again. I'm impressed with my brief spell of motivation though.
Happy Christmas eve all!


----------



## filipenko32

Better than nothing mrs migg, good luck at tescos! X


----------



## mohini12

hi ladi
feeling high body temp.am i ovulating today?feeling sick and tired and going for loo after each hour.
marry christmas to all of you.
love you all.


----------



## filipenko32

Happy Christmas to you too mohini hope your ovulation sickness eases up! X


----------



## mohini12

filipenko32 said:


> Happy Christmas to you too mohini hope your ovulation sickness eases up! X

thank fili
not feeling good.may be ovulation sickness of fever not sure.hope it will a good sign for me.


----------



## filipenko32

Hope it's not a fever :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Morning chele! I see ya!


----------



## Chele78

Hi Fili... Just stalking. :) Happy Christmas Eve everyone.

Not much to report from me - though I'm happy that my hubby comes home today, couple more hours until I meet him at the airport. This morning seems that fertile CM is disappearing, so he will have missed ovulation entirely this month I reckon, but FF hasn't yet identified any definite thermal shift to confirm that. Oh well, I can then have a nice drink tomorrow and look forward to making that January baby.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies

Probably not going to have much time to stop in by until later, got a busy day of final preparations and dolling myself up ahead of me. 

Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to you all. You've all helped make this year much easier for me. I hope 2012 is a better year for us all and that we all get our much deserved little bundles. 

I may not know your faces but you're all my friends xxxx


----------



## mohini12

ickle pand said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Probably not going to have much time to stop in by until later, got a busy day of final preparations and dolling myself up ahead of me.
> 
> Just wanted to say Merry Christmas to you all. You've all helped make this year much easier for me. I hope 2012 is a better year for us all and that we all get our much deserved little bundles.
> 
> I may not know your faces but you're all my friends xxxx

hi amanda
marry cristmas to you too.i wish God give reward of little angel to allof us in2012.
love you all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, that's lovely. Happy Christmas to you too, and as my lovely brother in law said to me and OH yesterday, may all your troubles be small ones.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww ickle :hugs: ditto x x x 
Chele hope you have a romantic reunion with hubby! X x


----------



## filipenko32

We're all aiming for troublesome small ones mrs migg, that's why we're doing all this lol!


----------



## Emum

Merry Christmas to you too Ickle and to everyone else.

CD6 for me today, and CBFM asked for first stick which was low as expected. I am due, I think to ovulate on 31 December, which would be fine except we are staying with my parents from 27 to 31 December so we will need to :sex: in their house in our very narrow twin beds they insist in putting us in when we stay  Which would be bad anyway, but worse because our last child was born at the end of September and my 82 year old mother asked whether he had been conceived while we were visiting her over Christmas, so she is still able to do the math even at her advanced age :blush:

Waitrose groceries have just been delivered, and amazingly everything fits in the fridge :happydance: Had a mammoth baking day yesterday and my biscuit tins are all stuffed with home made cookies (as are my children, who keep "quality controlling" them before the grandparents get here :haha:) and have homemade bread on the side. Just need to buy DD's present (some fish and a fishtank so we have left it to the last minute to keep surprise for as long as we can), wrap all the presents tonight, and prep the vegetables for tomorrow. Will also send DH round with the vaccuum cleaner last thing so the house looks presentable for the inlaws when they arrive first thing tomorrow morning.

Fxd for BFPs for everyone in the New Year, and a good scan for fili (with maybe :oneofeach: to put the icing on the cake for her)


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks emum! Your cookies are making me very hungry! And all that talk of food! Can I quality control some of them online!?


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks emum! Your cookies are making me very hungry! And all that talk of food! Can I quality control some of them online!?

:haha::haha: I sampled them all during the course of yesterday (just to make sure they were OK you understand, and had to unbutton my trousers last night while watching TV :blush::blush:)

We have:

Chocolate and caramel crispie bars (taste a lot like toffee crisps)
Apple and oatmeal cookies
Sour cream and raisin cookies
Peanut butter cookies
Mince Pies
Christmas cake (made at end of November but iced the day before yesterday)

... and visitors for 3 days before we all go away for 4 days. Baking overkill much?


----------



## filipenko32

Peanut butter please!!! Now!!! :munch: 

Happy Christmas emum! X x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

OH has some baking to do this afternoon - a Jamaican spice cake which will be iced later, more mince pies, sausage rolls and then finish off the dolls house for Edie, how last minute are we? I still have to get some presents this aft (only a couple) and wrap a few more, then after tea I can sit down, relax, put the laptop on and watch NORAD track Santa, and bed! This year is the first year we get to do the mince pie/sherry/carrot thing so I am ridiculously excited about that too. Happy Christmas Emum, good luck with getting a bd in!


----------



## Bentlee

May I join you? I have a doctor's app on Dec29th and hope that we can go back to ntnp after that. I feel so heartbroken and I can't wait to go back to trying because it would feel like a punishment, if I'd had to wait two or even three cycles now..


----------



## sarah_anne

Bentlee said:


> May I join you? I have a doctor's app on Dec29th and hope that we can go back to ntnp after that. I feel so heartbroken and I can't wait to go back to trying because it would feel like a punishment, if I'd had to wait two or even three cycles now..

Oh Bentlee!! I had no idea I would see you again on this forum! Oh sweetheart!!!! This breaks my heart!


----------



## Bentlee

Sarah, I'm sorry for your loss, too! Life can be so cruel and unfair.. big hug! :hugs:


----------



## sarah_anne

Bentlee said:


> Sarah, I'm sorry for your loss, too! Life can be so cruel and unfair.. big hug! :hugs:

It can be!! :hugs:

When did you find out about your m/c? Was it natural or D&C? Mine was natural and the doctor said I could start ttc again right away. He usually advises people to wait one cycle, but that's only for dating purposes. I read online though that that's not as important now that we have all of this ultrasound equipment that can date the baby anyway.


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Bentlee, I'm so sorry for your loss. You will find a lot of support here :hugs:

I like the sound of all that baking! I feel a little cristmassy today...its about time! Sooo much last minute stuff to do, just how I like it.

I appear to have had a temp rise beginning this morning, but its not higher than my highest temp this cycle. If anyone has time to have a peek feedback would be welcome. No cross hairs on FF, but I definitely released an eggy!

Going to be super busy will try to pop on later. :flower:


----------



## Bentlee

I got bleedings over two weeks ago and they got heavier from day to day. Came to the hospital last Saturday and they put me on strict bedrest. I could still see the heartbeat on Monday, but I had the feeling that my lil' angle died on Tuesday, which was confirmed on Wednesday :( had D&C the same day and could go home that night. I feel so empty like they ripped out my heart as well :(


----------



## sarah_anne

Bentlee said:


> I got bleedings over two weeks ago and they got heavier from day to day. Came to the hospital last Saturday and they put me on strict bedrest. I could still see the heartbeat on Monday, but I had the feeling that my lil' angle died on Tuesday, which was confirmed on Wednesday :( had D&C the same day and could go home that night. I feel so empty like they ripped out my heart as well :(

I miscarried at 5 and a half weeks. Had some spotting, called the doctor, and he told me to relax. That it was likely just more implantation bleeding. Went in for blood work the next morning and I was bleeding heavily. The baby was gone. It was terrifying and heartbreaking. 

The popular story on the internet seems to be to wait between 1 and 3 cycles after a D&C. I guess our bodies always keep a bit of uterine lining when we have a period and that most D&C scrape out that amount that's usually left. That's why they say to wait - to build up that initial layer that always stays. Otherwise you won't implant properly when you do become pregnant again and then you can miscarry again. 

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. I know there's nothing that I can say to help you, but know that I'm here if you want to talk. I had a lot of support from BnB users afterwards and it made the pain a bit more tolerable. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Mine was 7 weeks, found with no heart beat at 12 week scan. Heart ripped out is a good description. You'll never forget, but it gets a bit easier with time, and with the love and support here on this thread, I found myself feeling a bit better, and I still have sad moments, and random crying, but knowing your not alone helps. And TTC again when your physically ready I found to be very healing indeed. Got a LOT of strong brave women on this thread!


----------



## mohini12

Bentlee said:


> I got bleedings over two weeks ago and they got heavier from day to day. Came to the hospital last Saturday and they put me on strict bedrest. I could still see the heartbeat on Monday, but I had the feeling that my lil' angle died on Tuesday, which was confirmed on Wednesday :( had D&C the same day and could go home that night. I feel so empty like they ripped out my heart as well :(

hi Bentlee and sarah
i am really sorry on your loss.its really a heart breaking experience.i can feel your pain and frustration .


----------



## hopeithappens

hi bentley so sorry for your loss, i lost mine at 4wks 5 days, i feel a lot better than i did especially with all the support on here, still have my moments tho i burst out crying at the end of a prog i was watching lastnight just thinking of what i should of been excited for not what i was missing

opks have finally started to turn neg after 3 days of pos still a line there but not as dark as control line so im hoping ive ovd sometime in the last 24 hrs and not just my body playing up, had a tiny bit of ewcm lastnight and more today so hopefully can persuade oh 2 bd 2nyt, speaking of which i should really go wrap his presents while hes out lol


----------



## Lozdi

Just popping on to say I hope you all have lovely days tomorrow, and stay strong- we will ALL have our BFP's in 2012!

Merry Christmas! :flower::xmas9::drunk::friends::wine::beer::wohoo:

PS-Fili don't worry, I'll have a glass of wine on your behalf! :haha:

Much Love to you all! :hugs:


----------



## mojojojo563

Good luck mohini!


----------



## mojojojo563

Bentlee said:


> I got bleedings over two weeks ago and they got heavier from day to day. Came to the hospital last Saturday and they put me on strict bedrest. I could still see the heartbeat on Monday, but I had the feeling that my lil' angle died on Tuesday, which was confirmed on Wednesday :( had D&C the same day and could go home that night. I feel so empty like they ripped out my heart as well :(

Bentlee ,
I just wanted to give you a :hugs:. I too just lost my baby atwo weeks ago. I was 7 weeks had my scan and seen the heart beat all was well. Then three days later I had a little bit of light brown spotting I called the Dr and went in for a visit on that Monday morning. They sent me over for a scan I was alone and they couldn't find a heart beat. The next day I had my d&c. I still feel prego it was sooo hard b/c we already told everyone that we were expecting on Thanksgiving and having to go back and explain to eveyone what happened. :( If you need someone to tt I'm here!!!:hugs::flower:


----------



## mojojojo563

Just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!!:xmas9::xmas8::xmas6::xmas4::xmas17::xmas16:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hi ladies,

I was just wondering what day did you count as CD 1 after your miscarriage? I had surgery (laparoscopic salpingectomy - removal of left fallopian tube) on 12/9 and I probably first started bleeding on 12/12 or 12/13. It lasted for about 3/4 days. Did you all go by the first bleed, or the day of surgery (if applicable)? Thanks. 

Also, how many of you all actually ovulated from the day you miscarried to your first AF? Gah.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hello girls, managed to pop on amd wish everyone a Merry Christmas! Hope you all have a wonderful day. :xmas9::xmas8::xmas16:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Merry Christmas, lovely ladies.xx


----------



## mohini12

mojojojo563 said:


> Good luck mohini!

thanks mojo and marry cristmas.
.


----------



## Chele78

Merry / Happy Christmas everyone!! :xmas8: :xmas10: :xmas16:

Thank you for all the support you've shown and given - it's really has been a great help in getting back to feeling more sane after our loss.

Here's to a much better new year and :yellow: little 2012 bundles of joy for all of us!


----------



## filipenko32

Happy Christmas everyone!! Lots and lots of love to my lovely friends x x x x x x x


----------



## ljane74

Merry christmas everyone. :xmas12: 
Well managed to get on here for 1st time today. My dad and me did a good job of Xmas lunch for everyone while mum and her broken foot were resting up. 
Feet up for an hour until getting buffet for tea ready.
Everyone have a good rest of evening :) xxx
And here's hoping for Xmas conceived sticky beans ;) xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Good Evening Ladies. :flower: I hope you all had/are having a wonderful time! 

Lovebotlass, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: in answer to your question, You can count the first day of bleeding as CD1 if you like. Personally I chose to wait til I had AF after my loss then counted that as CD1. Some ladies do ovulate after a loss and before their AF, I expect it really depends on the individual- personally, I thought I O'd (saw + opk) but my first AF after MMC came too soon after those OPK's. I got it 4 weeks from the hospital stay for my medical. I am a little out of my depth when it comes to tubes, I don;t know what you should expect cycle wise after the procedure. I treated the time after my loss and before AF as an observation time where I simply observed my body. You should really get your doctors opinion on this, as there may be a minimum time to wait before you can TTC again. Your HCG needs to be very low before you will ovulate, ideally below 5, but I have heard of ladies O'ing when they are not below 5 but close to it. How far along were you when you had the salpingectomy?


----------



## debzie

Merry christmas ladies. X


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
my folliculer size is 24*14 measured today on cd16.but not raptured my ob decide to give hsg injection for rapture after one day wait.i cant u
nderstand it will be late .on day18?anyone had experience of late ovulation and conceived?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi mohini what did your doctor say about late ovulation? X x


----------



## mohini12

filipenko32 said:


> Hi mohini what did your doctor say about late ovulation? X x

hi fili
thanks for asking.my ob called me tommorow again to check is ovulation occured or not.otherwise she will give me an hsg injection for rapture the egg.i am confused that if i have 30days cycle then why ovulation to late .even i took letrozol this time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mohini, I ovulated on day 18 last cycle too, waiting to see what happens this month. 

OH surprised me yesterday with an engagement ring! I am very excited and can't wait for us to be married.


----------



## mohini12

Mrs Miggins said:


> Mohini, I ovulated on day 18 last cycle too, waiting to see what happens this month.
> 
> OH surprised me yesterday with an engagement ring! I am very excited and can't wait for us to be married.[/QUOT
> 
> oh its great! congrats and G.L.


----------



## Lozdi

Thats lovely Mrs Miggins, congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

I most certainly O'd on CD19 or 20...and here I am on CD23, no crosshairs. Temp has risen but no higher than my temps earlier this cycle the difference is the timing of them is better now. My highest temp recorded was after a big sleep in maybe I should discard? :shrug:


----------



## hopeithappens

congrats mrs m!!! :)

Hope you all had a lovely xmas, bring on the 2012 BFPs

i feel like my bodys playing tricks i cant work out whats going on, still pos on opks yesterday cant do anymore as i have run out and dont want to buy anymore, sat afternoon and then sat nyt al i cd taste was metal was like i had a metal bar stuck in the back of my mouth, bbs r really really sore and keep gettin pains in them especially if im lying on my front, but no idea if or wen i ovulated this cycle, weve only been ttc again since the 9th (cd 5) and i didnt start the opks until cd 12


----------



## Lozdi

Not wanting to give you fasle hope here, but maybe you should go pick up a hpt. How long have you been having + OPK's?


----------



## Lozdi

Aha! I switched the detection method to opk/monitor, and got Ov line on CD 20, which feels about right! My temps are wacky I had an O dip then they went back up but nothing higher than before. Will see what tomorrows temp is then maybe switch detection back to advanced.


----------



## Lozdi

Oh blimey FF says if I conceived this cycle my due date would be the 14th of sep....my last BFP came on my birthday, 13th of sep! Damn now I'm way less relaxed about this month!


----------



## hopeithappens

i think if i did 1 today and was pos it wud b 6/7 days now i cant remember wen i got my 1st pos lol im so confused im trying not to give myself false hope lol i did an hpt 4 days ago i knew it was gona b neg just thought wot the heck ill do it neways and that was neg, but dont think im gona do anymore just yet i really would love to know but so scared of the same thing happening again 2 get all excited that im preg then a few days later lose it, i lost it at 4wks 5days so im kinda arguing with myself that if af doesnt show ill wait til over 5wks til i do a test, i know it probs sound daft coz i know theres nothin 2 say yes its going to happen again or no it isnt just my way of thinkin lol


----------



## Lozdi

That is rather a long time to be getting a + Opk for. My surges are super fast, 1 day only most Ladies find they get + for 2-3 days. I understand your feelings on the 5week thing, my loss was a 7 week, so next time I'm pg I won;t be happy til I have had an 8 week scan. MC robs us of the innocent enjoyment of early pregnancy.


----------



## feeble

Hey, just wanted to say i suffered a very early stillbirth at 23+6

i did not wait to conceive and was told i didnt need to by my midwives, i conceived on my first proper cycle, just 6 weeks after the SB
x


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Fee, I'm so sorry for your loss I can't begin to imagine what a SB is like, you must be a very strong lady. :flower:


----------



## feeble

it was horrid yeah, but i was well cared for and i have a 17mnth old who was a great comfort x 

the worst bit is now i dont feel like i can enjoy this pregnancy at all... 

Oh i had postive OPKs and positive pregnancy tests right up until my first period, due to the hormones remaining from the SB


----------



## Lozdi

I had a MMC 7 week found at 12 week scan, so by the time I was in hospital I think my hormones were pretty much falling fast. Normal AF 4 weeks after. I'm in 2ww at the moment, and I just know that if I get a BFP I will be plunged into a hell of worry until I have the baby in my arms. I have 2 boys already, perfect pregnancies both of them, the MMC has shaken my confidence. You are so brave to go through a SB I cant imagine the hell of it. I dreamed in my MMc pg that I had a stillborn and woke up about to scream. Little did I know at that point the HB had already stopped. Scared of dreams now! Its such a cruel loss none of us will ever take a pregnancy for granted again thats for sure.


----------



## feeble

I didnt choose my stillbirth, i dont think you can call it brave x


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry I didn;t mean it to sound like that, obviously. I'm just going to shush...all day I can;t put a foot right at home now I'm stuffing up my posts. I'm mortified you thought I meant it like that, take care.

Been arguing with OH all day and I can't do all this anymore, I'll be back when I'm less of an idiot.


----------



## feeble

woah! sorry didnt mean to upset you! just thought that brave made it sound a bit like i'd chosen to do it... and i really didnt have a choice you know x 

please dont go anywhere its okay x


----------



## hopeithappens

:hugs: loz u can c u didnt mean it like that, your not that daft enough to think anyone would actually choose to go through that, my oh and me were arguing most of yesterday morning its awful especially round xmas, hope u feel better soon x


----------



## Lozdi

I'm sorry its just ever since I O'd. I have been unable to control my emotions, and I'm not mentally equipped to advise and comfort others when I'm unable to stop myself crying over the slightest thing. I had no idea it would affect me this much I guess I'm scared. OH upset me simply by expressing a dislike of the soaps. Mayhap I should just lurk for a bit, til I have my faculties back. :wacko:


----------



## feeble

on a forum like this, you gotta expect hormones m dearest, be as kind to yourself as you would anyone else having those feelings hey x its OKAY to get things wrong or say the wrong thing from time to time 

no one thinks badly of you for it i promise x


----------



## Lozdi

Thanks Ladies, your words touched me and behold the waterworks are on again! Hormones both fascinate and frustrate me.


----------



## feeble

strong hormones mean strong babies ;)


----------



## auntylolo

Hello girls, hope you've all had a lovely couple of days:flower:
I got well and truly spoilt by hubby, and he's bought me a ticket to go and visit my mam and dad (they live in Spain) at the end of January :cloud9: just hoping I can get there and let them know I'm pg again, otherwise my forward calculating says I'll be o'ing while I'm away :cry:
Welcome to all the new ladies on the thread, this one always makes me feel better, it's a great pickup when you're feeling down. 
Loz, how are you feeling? Any early feelings? I'm trying not to think about it until I get to 32 days when af should be due:wacko:
Mrs miggins, what an excellent present:happydance: you should flash your ring for us:thumbup:


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Lolo, how lovely of your DH! Maybe he should go with you if your aran't pg by then, and maybe catch an eggy in the sun :blush:

Don;t ask how I'm doing, I'm only 3 dpo and I'm moody as all heck, oversensitive in the extreme (normally have a hide like a rhino) thirsty, sleepy, intermittent left O pain all day yesterday but only a bit today, convinced that I am pg, but logically I don't know. Been researching charts of FF like a mad woman! I know it was a bad idea but I even used a pendulum today. How do people get through the 2ww?? I knew I was kidding myself when I thought it would be easy :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Antelope, that's a lovely present. Loz, so sorry you feel out of sorts chicken. 
Fee, welcome and so sorry you had to go through that horrible experience. It really is my worst nightmare. 
No signs of ov here yet, more fertile looking cm so sometime in the next few days I reckon. Temping and poas have kind of gone to hell in a hand basket with all the festivities.


----------



## feeble

i got through it by remembering that if i was pregnant, i would be considered 4 weeks by the end of my two week wait! which i thought was awesome


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz. Step away from the pendulum!! The 2ww is hideous and it's no use me saying try to relax because I know it's impossible. So I'll just send a hug instead.


----------



## auntylolo

Loz, you know the pendulum isn't a good idea hun, please don't do it again.
I wish i felt anything other than perfectly normal, I do feel a bit "full" and heavy low down, but I'm pretty sure it's all the food I've rammed down my neck! I've just about convinced myself I'm out already, but I'm comforting myself with the fact I can't do anything about it either way:shrug: 
Is anyone closer to testing than us? I love seeing bfps even when they're not mine!


----------



## hopeithappens

i dont even know if im in the 2ww or not as not sure if or wen ive ovulated, my longest cycle ever is 33 days so waiting til atleast a week after that which ive just worked out is the 14th jan which is quite weird ok maybe not 2 some but 2 me coz not long after my m/c everytime i thought bout poas the 14th jan kept popping in my head and i convinced myself then i wasnt going 2 test until then hoping it was a good sign lol well unless the witch turns up, but we shall c i suppose, oh got me a wii 4 xmas since i sold my last 1 earlier this yr thinkin i wouldnt miss it but i most certainly did but anyways went 2 play on just dance did a little bit then had 2 stop as boobs were so sore, i feel a bit like theyre on fire really tingling, i wont but feel like i wana take my top off so nothings touching them lol, if this is my mind playing tricks ur really not funny lol but enough from me how is everyone else doing? x


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
i went for follicular scan today on cd17 .dr.said 1egg of 24mm reptured but another of 15mm is stil there.she advice me to have relationship or iui today.but i prefer relationship.if dont success try next cycle iui.i hope it work today.


----------



## Lozdi

Thats a good way of thinking about the 2ww Fee that helps!

I only asked the pendulum if I O'd, to which it said yes I was really just wondering if it can confirm O. If this is not my month I'm going to ask it if I O'd just after AF to test it. I think pendulum as an O confirmer is ok, as long as it gets put away if I catch an egg.

Hope I have no idea whats going on with your boobs, personally I find it hard to trust boobs heres what mine do- AF cycle- hurt like hell, sweel up the lot. PG cycle- absolutely nothing until a missed AF then they are fiery biscuits, than ofc some months they don;t hurt at all. Fickle boobs I have.

Lolo I feel kinda full too, and I ate hardly anything over christmas in comparison to most years, I think I even lost a bit of weight lol I'm guessing I'm just super aware of my uterus right now so I'm noticing its normal process more.

Mrs Miggins I'm not surprised your POAS routines went to hell at christmas- Mine would have if I had still been POAS, I got lucky christmas morning though, the kids woke up at 8, which is my temp time. 

Hi Mohini- sounds good I hope you catch the egg! 

My temp is quite high today...going to go exitedly enter it into FF then maybe do another round of chart research!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls I've been away at my parents with no reception and now on my phone which isn't ideal but I have been trying to read back! I couldn't get any further after I saw your post mrs migg!!!!!!!! I am soooooooo happy for you that's just wonderful news you must be over the moon !!!! What an amazing present I will have to post again when I get home and really show how happy I am for you!!! Congratulations!! X x x x x wohoooo!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hello ladies, I have missed you all.

Mrmig - wow congratulations on the engagement!! Fantastic news!:thumbup:

Fili - how is everything going?

loz - I was chart researching early December, beware it becomes very addictive!!

mohini - Does that mean you have ov'd and might have a second ov? either way good luck?

Hope - can't advise re boobs either mine haven't been the same since pg.

I hope everyone is well and had a great Christmas.


----------



## Lozdi

Yes it does...I try to limit myself to 2 chart searches per day! I'm just a naturally impatient person this 2ww is killing me already.

How are you feeling? Was thinking about you on christmas day, sending hugs :hugs:

OH has gone to visit a friend of ours today, I couldn't quite face it I have been oversensitive since O and she has twin boys of but a few months old. I don't trust myself and don't want to upset her by getting tearful over there. She doesn't know about our loss.


----------



## pinksmarties

I'll admit it has been extremely difficult for me. It was fab to see everyone and occasionally take my mind off things but more often than not its the first thing I think about, the last before bed and everything in between. I think what is more difficult is that the OH didn't want to tell anyone as it is 'personal to us' and the fact I can't use ttc again as something positive to focus on. I am super emotional also so understand how you are feeling, loz. My dad friend's daughter had baby and I avoided seeing him to avoid all the baby talk. All the baby adverts on TV seem to have multiplied, they never bothered me before but are doing now. I might feel better once I have ring the epu to find out about tests. If it is going to be a while though I don't know what I'll do. Sorry for the sad post. I just feel I have no one else to talk to.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you Fil! And Pink, sweetie you mustn't apologise, that's what we're here for. So sorry it's been so difficult for you. It's such a hard, horrible thing to have to cope with especially at Christmas. I wouldn't have been able to cope well with not talking to people about it. I think my OH thinks I talk about it too freely but that's how I deal with things. Are you holding off ttc until the tests then?


----------



## Lozdi

Aww bless you, how can you grieve properly when you have to hide it, but on the other hand do you want to go through people's condolences knowing some might come out a bit wrong and cause upset, such as people thinking its not so bad because it was early. TTC can be something positive for you to focus on after your tests, when you either have a cause and plan, or confirmation of no problem. You could call the epu today, we are in the limbo between christmas and the new year, there must be someone who can advise you on when things will start test wise. As for adverts my OH is very adept with the remote, and adverts go silent the minute a baby advert comes on...and when the go compare ads come on as he hates those lol

Never apologise for feeling sad and letting us know, thats what this thread is for, support and understanding. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Ah! My OH thinks I talk about it too freely too, especially to him. Fact is I don't but all I have to do is mention it once and 'I'm not shutting up about it' I don't bother mentioning it to him now, and I won't tell him right away if I get a BFP this month.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thankyou. The epu is not open until tomorrow. I am desperate to ttc as I know I'll be ov-ing over the weekend/Mon tue but I don't think I can potentially go through another loss atm. I really want to self admin asprin and progesterone but will wait to see what the tests show but they have to be done 6 weeks apart. My birthday is in 2 weeks and that is playing on my mind a lot. I know there are success stories but it is difficult for me see the positives. I'll feel better now I am home and can chat on here, I am so glad I have you ladies. Hugs.


----------



## Lozdi

I just had to discard my 6 highest pre O temps just to get cross hairs. Even then I only have 2 temps below the coverline and those were right before O. This temping does not suit me! Those highs are from days I have slept in beyond 10 am. Undecided about whether or not I should leave them discarded, or undiscard them and switch detection back to OPK, which gave me the same O day as the crosshairs but without me having to discard those 6 temps. The only one I consider truly unhelpful is the one I took after the mad downstairs dash for my thermometer. Gah. Confused much. Roll on 12 dpo!


----------



## filipenko32

I relate to absolutely everything as above, it is definitely definitely a grieving process x x x


----------



## Lozdi

Pink thats quite a quandry. I don't know how I would react to that choice. It has to come down to how you feel. If you feel something is wrong then wait for the tests, if you feel it was just horrid horrid luck then TTC. Only you can answer this one, its not an easy decision to make. I would hate to see you go through it all over again. Maybe 6 weeks will go by faster once testing has commenced, but I don't know. Whatever you decide, we are all here for you. :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's so tough Pink. Like you, I was desperate to ttc after my second loss. I'm still nervous as hell about getting a bfp as I don't know if it will happen again. I'll self administrate aspirin too, how will you get the progesterone? Will you use the cream?


----------



## filipenko32

Pink the only thing I can say is that keePing going is the only thing that helps me. You could use the wellsprings progesterone cream just after ov say two days after, I think it's easily bought online x


----------



## mohini12

pink -i agree with Lozdi you should wait for test before ttc .i have had 6recurrent losses after that i dignosed with slightly rise in nk cell.not sure it is actual reason of my losses.but a hope is there something that incorrect in my body can be treated.but decion is your what you prefer.
GL sweety.


----------



## pinksmarties

I think I'll wait and see what they say tomorrow. If I have to wait any length of time for the tests then that might change my mind. I do feel better now I am at home, it is almost like I had to put on a pretend face and as no one really asked me how I was (my Dad did once till I burst out crying) didn't feel I could mention things.

So what are everyone's New Years eve plans? OH on call so it will be a quiet one for us.


----------



## Chele78

Hello everyone...

MrsMiggs - congratulations! What a lovely Christmas gift.

Pink - hard decision about to TTC or not... I hope you find peace soon in whatever decision you make. 

Loz - I also had to discard several early temps to get my crosshairs, but doing so at least shows me OV'ing on the day where all the other signs agree too!

So.. my news: first month of temping and now officially 4DPO, but have a low probability of conception due to my hubby's visit to the UK... Trying hard not to blame his family for stealing him away and making this month almost guaranteed to not result in a BFP. :cry: Just can't wait for the next cycle now... I wanna try again! Damn 2ww is in the way of course. Lol


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Chele...your CD22 BD might have done the trick, even your CD26 BD may have depending when actual O did take place. Don't decide you are out until the witch offers you proof!

Quiet new years eve for us too Pink, best way if you ask me those mad party new years eve's were years ago and as far as I'm concerned, they can stay there! I might allow myself a beer despite 2ww though, just the one...and a small one not a large one.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Chele, I am sure your 2ww will fly by and you can start again next month although as loz says your bding might have been enough!

Loz - totally with you on the New Years eve thing, much nicer to have quiet drink and watch Jools Holland Hootananny!!


----------



## Chele78

Thanks ladies. I'm pretty sure given the other signs, that I did ov early-ish on CD25, as CM was changing by bedtime already that day. And yes, there's the off-chance that BD before he left on CD22 midday might have worked a treat. But FF has me down as low on the conception timing scale. And I'm just not pinning my hopes on it. I'd rather be ok with it not happening this month and be surprised if it did, than to get all wrapped up in the long shot possibility and be disappointed if it doesn't happen.

Btw I totally agree about NYE, nice to have a quiet one. Here there are multiple neighbours who put on their own firework displays, which last year lasted for nearly an hour - it's quite spectacular and I'm looking forward to that. But otherwise, hubby and I will just be enjoying being home. :) It's great he doesn't have to be at work this year.


----------



## Lozdi

Chele78 said:


> Thanks ladies. I'm pretty sure given the other signs, that I did ov early-ish on CD25, as CM was changing by bedtime already that day. And yes, there's the off-chance that BD before he left on CD22 midday might have worked a treat. But FF has me down as low on the conception timing scale. And I'm just not pinning my hopes on it. I'd rather be ok with it not happening this month and be surprised if it did, than to get all wrapped up in the long shot possibility and be disappointed if it doesn't happen.
> 
> Btw I totally agree about NYE, nice to have a quiet one. Here there are multiple neighbours who put on their own firework displays, which last year lasted for nearly an hour - it's quite spectacular and I'm looking forward to that. But otherwise, hubby and I will just be enjoying being home. :) It's great he doesn't have to be at work this year.


An excellent point!


----------



## Tarabay

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hi everybody!! goodness me i have been soooooo busy, was constantly at work and if not at work was gettin ready for christmas or sleeping! sorry i have missed sooooooo much! hope u all had a great christmas and the joy is foolowing through to the new year! :flower:

Loz- how many dpo are u now?? excited yet about testing??
Fili - how r u keepin??
pink - how r u??

Hi everybody else, didnt wana include anymore incase stories have changed dramatically! hi to everyone who joined wen i was MIA!!

AFM- i have a question.............................. because i didnt temp, how do i know roughly how many dpo i am, just so i no wen to test?? have told myself to not symptom spot BUT of course i am, if my cycle is reg then i sud be due AF on sat! but been feeling REALLY tired, but does everybody not feel really tired over christmas! smells have been turning me, havent been eatin that much and 2day i got a good amount of creamy maybe slightly egg whitey discharge! so i done an O test after that (im down to just doin 1 a day now) and there is a line but since i had my positive OPK i have never had a white white OPK! what do i look out for on the OPK'S or does it not always go by opk's??????

sorry again for MIA and not knowin what all is goin on??

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Tara 

It is a bit more difficult to predict how many dpo you are without temping but I'd say you ov'd the day after your +ve opk and count from there. You might never get a white white opk as there is always a background level of LH.

How long are your cycles normally? 29 days? I am sure fili would be telling you to test especially if you are CD25 already!!!


----------



## Tarabay

i only got the temptation to poas 2day and when i reealised how far on i was i kinda shocked myself a bit! cycles are usually 27/28/29days but sometimes they could be a week late and i dont thik with mc that my body would settle that quick into a reg cycle! so i dont no! and of course i have no ic hpt so its gna be an axpensive cycle! so if thats the case i would be 8dpo 2day, is that not super early to be testin, when is the usual??? 

how are u???


----------



## pinksmarties

8dpo is a bit early yet, I'd hold off until at least Sat when you think AF is due. Cycles can be a bit off after mc although I haven't had a proper cycle since so I am not sure about mine although I think it was back to 'normal'.

afm - still very emotional but a bit better to be back in my own house with the ability to chat on here. Just need to wait and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## sarah_anne

My family was SO insensitive today. They just kept going on and on and on about some of their pregnant friends. I kept getting quiet and trying to hold everything inside and my mom kept asking if I was "okay." I just wanted to scream "No, I'm not okay! I should be 9 weeks pregnant right now and I'm sick of hearing how successful everyone else is at keeping their babies!" I keep thinking that I'm the reason I lost the baby and I know that's not true, but it's so hard sometimes. 

I'm currently on CD 28 and there's no sign of AF. I had some cramps about 3 days ago that were very AF-like cramps, but I still have nothing. When should I test if AF doesn't show? I used to have 30 day cycles before the miscarriage, but I don't know what to think now.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hugs Sarah-anne. For them things move on and they just forget, that's what I think happens with my family also. My Dad put DVD's on of my niece as a baby on the first night I got home. It took everything in me not to cry. No one asked me how I was but then they might have been trying not to upset me by bringing things up, well that's the way I'd like to see it. They obviously didn't know about my most recent loss which was doubly hard for me.

If your cycle are 30 normally then it might be possible to test from now especially since your temp went up again today. Your chart look very promising!! Everything crossed for you.


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Hugs Sarah-anne. For them things move on and they just forget, that's what I think happens with my family also. My Dad put DVD's on of my niece as a baby on the first night I got home. It took everything in me not to cry. No one asked me how I was but then they might have been trying not to upset me by bringing things up, well that's the way I'd like to see it. They obviously didn't know about my most recent loss which was doubly hard for me.
> 
> If your cycle are 30 normally then it might be possible to test from now especially since your temp went up again today. Your chart look very promising!! Everything crossed for you.

Thanks Pink! I only have one HPT in the house because I promised DH I would try to be less intense about TTC since my M/C. I'm going to wait and save it until January 1st if AF still hasn't arrived. 

It's almost like my sisters completely forgot about it. My one sister is getting married in August and wanted to order my bridesmaid's dress, so I approached her and explained that I hope to be pregnant by then. Then she made a comment about how I may not even be able to conceive because we'd been trying for 7 months with no results, so then I told her that I had miscarried at 5 and a half weeks and she said "Oh, so you were barely even pregnant then? Does that even count?" I just about fainted!


----------



## pinksmarties

oh Sarah-anne:hugs: For those that have never gone through this will never understand and I am sorry your sister was so insensitive. My sister was the only one I told about my pg/mc this time and she said something similar along the lines of 'well you had only known a few days'. To us the length of time is irrelevant, we have lost something wanted, cherished and precious to us. We will get there though!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
i ovulated yesterday on cd17.i am feeling cramp like AF today.never felt like before.so nervous.


----------



## Chele78

Sarah-anne and pink... Gosh that's dreadful to hear comments like that from those people who really should be able to support us through these things. :hugs: to both of you!

I guess I am "fortunate" that my sister had two m/cs before having her first DD, so at least she knows what it's like both physically and emotionally. And she's been a great support to me. 

It really is incredible that others don't realise that how long you know doesn't make it more or less real. Your life, emotions, dreams, plans and mindset change in the second you see that BFP... It's real and it counts from the first second.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone! Hope you all had a grea bank holiday! I was stuck in traffic for 5 hours yesterday after driving back from seeing my parents. It was horrible! 
Pink good luck today! Can't believe the baby DVD and your sister and family Sarah :growlmad: I just think they don't get it and are oblivious to the pain miscarriages cause. 
Tara, your body always has a varying level of lutinising hormone in it so you may see the line change but it's only positive when it's really dark as you know. 
Let us know how you get on pink today pink x x
Afm still no cramping whatsoever and some dreams along the lines of being back at work and not coping so well as it all seems new again. No nightmares though so taking these as good signs! I am getting very small headaches though so I hope they are not bad signs. 
Mrs migg so pleased for you!! :wedding: :cake: :wedding: was it all a very big surprise or did you suspect?!?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all. Sarah, big hugs for you. It's horrible that your family have been so insensitive. I'm sure by August you will have a lovely bump and your sister will be eating her words as she is finding you a suitable dress to be bridesmaid in. 
Pink, that is harsh about the baby video. It's so hard for us when people just don't think that any kind of reference to stuff like that is incredible painful. 
Tara, good luck with testing. As the others say, you may always get faint lines on opks but 8dpo is early. 
Afm, looks like another late ovulation, if I am actually going to ovulate. Oddly enough, even though I have been pregnant 3 times I can't remember if any of those pregnancies have occurred on what would have been my shorter cycle. When
I have my short cycle it is only 24 or 25 days, I think I am on cd15 or 16 now so if I am going to have a short cycle it gives me a short luteal phase. I am getting ovulation pains and some fertile cm but still only very faint lines on my opks. Missed temping again this morning due to being out at a party last night. It was worth it though as it is only the 3rd time this year we have gone out together. I feel the same about New Years eve. Give me a bottle of wine and the hootenanny and I'm much happier than if I'm stuck in some crowded pub with strangers. 
Fil, the proposal was a complete surprise. I had a feeling that he was warming to the idea of getting married after a couple of comments but I never expected a proposal, I sort of thought if it were to happen it would be more the kind of thing that got planned after cropping up in conversation. I had jokingly said a while ago that if he were to take leave of his senses and pop the question I would like a second hand antique style ring, and that is what he got, its beautiful and fits perfectly. I wasn't too hung up on getting married as I have been married before so I wasn't desperate to go rushing down the aisle. He gave me two photo albums for Christmas, which he had filled with photos of me, him, Joe (his son) and Edie from our first few months together, through to the weekend in Liverpool for his birthday when Edie was conceived, to my scan picture and all the special days we have had since. I was a blubbering wreck when I had finished looking at the photos and then he gave me the ring and asked me. It was a complete shock. He had been with Joe's mum about 8 years and never wanted to marry her (but she is a lunatic) so I kind of thought he isn't the marrying type! 
We are hoping to do it this year but it depends on money really. I am toying with the idea of a 20's/30's/40's theme but I'm not sure.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww mrs migg, would be a blubbering wreck too!! He is lucky to be marrying someone like you and he obviously knows it! X x x


----------



## Tarabay

hey guys i did a test this mornin!!! can i post???? i think i see something, dh says def not but i think so or maybe just im seeing a line!! i have put markers wer i see the line!:hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Post!!!


----------



## Tarabay

they are the same test and the pic was takin within 10mins! i feel so silly cuz ther probly isnt even a line ther!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0039[1].jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0041[1].jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 10


----------



## auntylolo

Morning!
Tara, post, post, post!


----------



## filipenko32

Tara I'm sorry i can't see a line Hun x x x probably way too early. Can u see a line? X


----------



## Tarabay

i think i can but as i say it is maybe just me seeing things, seeing what i want to be there! probly me goin mad!! thanks for looking! i didnt think i would have been that early being cd26!! when should i test again??:dohh: for testing!!:dohh: :cry: for result


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You want to get some cheapie test strips Tara then you can test every day without it costing a fortune. I couldn't see a line either but maybe it didn't show up on the pic?


----------



## filipenko32

Test again tom with some cheapies x x


----------



## Tarabay

no just think im goin crazy mrsmigg! :cry: wish i hadnt of tested cuz that has out a downer on my day! dont think itl be my month this time! thanks for looking!


----------



## Lozdi

SarahAnne! I am horrified your sister said that, how dare she???? I'm sorry but I would have slapped her face for such comments! Let her think you wont conceive again and order the dress then when you have a bump at the wedding let her stress about the dresses! Its the least she deserves for being so cruel. I'm actually glad I don't have a sister after reading that. My brothers were great after my loss, very loving and sensitive- and they are aged 21 and 17! I'm very proud of them. 

Pink no wonder you didn't mention this loss if you too hae an insensitive sister! Why are some people so unmindful??

Fingers crossed for you Mohini! You deserve some good luck :hugs:

Mrs Miggins, if ever there was a man that is a keeper, your OH is it! What a thoughtful man you have! :happydance: I sense a happily ever after :thumbup:

Oh look...someones been testing.....Oh, now I have the urge....but I'm only 5 dpo! hahahahaha That won't stop me.....:haha: I actually saw a chart on FF with a BFP at 3 DPO THREE DPO!!!!! What madness is that??

Tara CD26 is early. I have been doing some thinking about my last BFP, I had had a neg before a + (one week before the +) And as I have seen this cycle I O around CD20. Now, that month AF had started at the beginning, so I must have caught an eggy around the 20th of august.....yet my BFP came on 13th sep, but was quite dark by then. I think I missed the + with the first test by just a couple of days. My point is, sometimes it takes a while. This will not stop me testing today at 5dpo lol

AFM, I have equalized my emotions abit and I'm hadling the 2ww better, I feel as though I'm in, just feel like I caught it- however, it could just be wishful thinking. No boob pain yet which is a good sign for me- they hurt more and earlier with an AF cycle for some reason. I want to peer at my cervix, but won't in the 2ww. Very tempted to enquire to the pendulum....just a yes or no.....stop me please! (Although, what harm can it do as long as I'm not asking it about heartbeats?) I hope the local pharmacy is open I wanna POAS and don't fancy a bus ride! I know 5 dpo is super early, but if I'm going to get a BFP I want to know the first day its in evidence, and the only way for that is one test per day til a + or AF.


----------



## auntylolo

Loz, I think if you really want to use the pendulum then do it, it won't change anything will it so I don't see the harm if you ask the right question.
Why don't you order some ic's off ebay? Then it'll be another couple of days until you can test:haha: Also it's pointless doing it today cos I'm assuming you didn't pee in a cup with your fmu today?! Anymore symptoms? I'm trying not to think about it but in reality I can't think about anything else:dohh: doesn't help when I've got hubby asking if I feel pregnant yet:haha:

Tara, hunni I can't see a line either but 8dpo is _so_ early. If you can see it and it has colour then I would believe it. Are you going to keep testing over the next few days?

Mohini, I hope this is a good eggy for you, gl!


----------



## Lozdi

Tehehehe...FMU saved already. Just going to grab a box of 2 tests for a pound from the pharmacy, if they have any in stock, also depends on the sensitivity, I don't want anything over 20 miu. The problem with ebay and home health tests atm, is that I have no paypal funds spare yet, and I don't do credit/debit cards. I think I just want to POAS lol but I need my OPK's for next month if no BFP. I will ask the pendulum if I am pregnant. Not that I will believe it no matter what it says but when AF comes, or not...I will see then if what it said was correct!


----------



## Lozdi

Are you recording your symptoms after O? I stumbled upon a site where people who have got their BFP's go and post their day by day symptoms, so I have been recording mine just incase.


----------



## Lozdi

0.0 FF has given me 7 pregnancy points today....whatever those are! I'm off to go find out.


----------



## auntylolo

I have been entering them into ff, but I only have basic membership so haven't got the pregnancy signs indicator thingy.
The strangest thing is happening to me today, everytime I go to the toilet (and it's been alot - about 6 times already) when I'm done I feel a sharp pain right down in my pelvis almost like I've been holding too long. And I had a crap sleep last night with a headache that still hasn't shifted. I'm so ready to go home today and :sleep:


----------



## sarah_anne

auntylolo said:


> I have been entering them into ff, but I only have basic membership so haven't got the pregnancy signs indicator thingy.
> The strangest thing is happening to me today, everytime I go to the toilet (and it's been alot - about 6 times already) when I'm done I feel a sharp pain right down in my pelvis almost like I've been holding too long. And I had a crap sleep last night with a headache that still hasn't shifted. I'm so ready to go home today and :sleep:

The VIP membership is $25 for the whole year right now. I just bought it. I've been entering all of my symptoms and I have 71 pregnancy points right now. I don't know exactly what that means yet, but it's got to be better than 0, right?


----------



## Lozdi

I have 4 days left of the vip freebee, after that I think I'll sign up for 3 months (roughly a tenner) I'd sign up for the year but I'm skint after christmas plus my boys birthdays in november! 

Sarah 71 points looks good, you got my 7 beat! :haha::thumbup:


----------



## auntylolo

sarah_anne said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> I have been entering them into ff, but I only have basic membership so haven't got the pregnancy signs indicator thingy.
> The strangest thing is happening to me today, everytime I go to the toilet (and it's been alot - about 6 times already) when I'm done I feel a sharp pain right down in my pelvis almost like I've been holding too long. And I had a crap sleep last night with a headache that still hasn't shifted. I'm so ready to go home today and :sleep:
> 
> The VIP membership is $25 for the whole year right now. I just bought it. I've been entering all of my symptoms and I have 71 pregnancy points right now. I don't know exactly what that means yet, but it's got to be better than 0, right?Click to expand...

Apparently very good SarahAnne, I had a quick look at how it works and they say if you have over 80 points, then you are between 70 and 90% likely to be pregnant, although it doesn't say at what dpo. My fingers are definitely crossed for you!
About the vip membership, I'm holding off because I'm hoping I won't need it next month. Not that I feel very confident but also I don't temp cos hubby thinks it's too scientific and puts both of us under more pressure that we don't need. If I don't conceive in the next couple of months I think I'm going to do it.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,

Mrsmig - your lovely hubby and his Christmas gift had me in tears never mind you!! What a wonderful gift and a wonderful man you have!!

Loz - lol 8dpo is a bit early too but you never know, I just don't want you to feel the disappointment if it is -ve just because it is so early. Any 3dpo bfp must have something wrong with their chart and they ov'd earlier, no way do I believe that is accurate.

Fili - glad things are going along so well, yay for no cramps!!

Tara - sorry hun I don't see a line yet, like fili said it is maybe still too early yet.

Sarah - from what I rember my FF was in the 70 last month when I got my bfp - fingers crossed.

Hi Aunty - are you staying with relatives atm? Nothing beat going home to your own bed! Well apart from a BFP!!

Afm - I phoned the EPU. The receptionist lady seemed to remember me which was nice I think. I got the mw who I saw when I had my cyst scan, scary looking lady but she was the one who said I could phone epu direct next time I was pg. She was just giving me the standard 'carry on with folic acid and phone epo next time you are pg' I was like wtf? I explained what the other mw (the nicer one I had from my first mc) had said about getting blood tests so she then relented and booked me in, but not until end Jan as she said I have to wait 4-6 week after mc! This was much later than I was expecting. I wonder if I could still get my day 21 (7dpo) progesterone done this month? I'll just get one of the Dr's at work to take it for me. 

Emotionally feel a bit better and I think I will wait (but ask me that again over the weekend when I am due to ov!). I spoke to OH, through tears after speaking to epu, about what to do re trying again. He said he will support whatever I want to do. I mentioned self admin asprin and progesterone but I don't think he really understood it all.


----------



## Lozdi

As for pelvic pains, I have had allsorts of those lately its getting annoying lol I think the cyst on my right ovary is causing some of it...but the worst pain I had was 2 dpo (christmas day no less) all day, intermmitent left O pain all day and night, sometimes quite sharp, enough to make me gasp twice. Then just a bit on boxing day, now just random twinges, mild lower back aches and leg pains. If it continues and I get AF I shall be heading to the doc wanting an explanation for these pains. I got some swelling too, right where my thigh meets my abdomen. Its not lymph nodes, the sweelings are bilateral, and long...honestly if I didn;t know better I would say its my ovaries sticking out. I googled it extensively last night and could find no help. Bodies are funny old things! The closest answer I could find was a possible bilateral inguinal hernia...but I think thats not only a mans problem, but extremely painful too...and mine don't hurt. I hope its a good sign, but its not something I have ever noticed before.


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - I think we are more aware than ever of our bodies but I too have been having constant pelvic ache and strange pain in the groin area/bikini line. It is bloody annoying and very distracting.


----------



## pinksmarties

Also I am a bit annoyed at FF, it took my green pg lines off the last cycle and states that I had 20 day LP!! Like my pg never happened.


----------



## auntylolo

No Pink I'm at work, finish at 4 so the clock is taking forever to go round! I'm sorry about the epu, I know they must have guildlines to follow and they deal with mc everyday, but sometimes they just come across as a bit heartless don't they? :hugs: You've got to decide whatever is best for you, are you emotionally ready to start ttc again? Especially when no-one knows, I think it would be extra hard because you're not showing your grief to anyone.

Hubby just text me to see how I'm feeling, and I almost forgot why! I was dry heaving this morning (sorry - tmi!), and he instantly asked if it was morning sickness. Bless him, I tried to convince him it's far too early, but is it too early to be nauseous?:shrug:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Antelope, with my last pregnancy I felt nauseous quite early. AF was due on the tuesday and I started to feel sick on the Friday. Did a test but the line was so faint I could barely see it, didn't get a proper line till I tested again on the Tuesday. The sickness was unmistakeable though. 
Pink, sorry you got a jobs worth midwife. I find a lot of the EPAU staff to be like that. The one who dealt with my last mc wasn't great, although when I pushed her she did make a big effort to get me in for an Eric. I told her that after having gone through the pain of a natural mc 6 months earlier I couldn't face it again, but she certainly wasn't willing to do anything else for me. I can't believe you have to wait til the end of january either. I think if I was in your shoes, even though waiting is the sensible thing, I would ntnp until then. I'm obviously not saying i think that's the right thing to do, just how I would feel. I really hope you (and me) have just had extraordinarily bad luck with our 2 losses and the next one will stick for us both.


----------



## pinksmarties

Nearly home time Aunty! I really hope those signs are good, I am sure lots of other ladies had similar signs this early and got their bfp, fingers crossed!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - that is my thinking exactly which is why I am finding it difficult not to be actively ttc. It could be the 2 mc's are unrelated cause wise and like you said just 'extraordinarily bad luck'. My lining may not have built up enough from the first mc and therefore the next one might be okay. Why does this have to be so hard and mess with our minds so much? I think I will ntnp and if we bd over the weekend, then what will be will be. So that means I won't be using my opks this month... maybe :)

Obviously haven't been using my cbfm, I wonder if that has totally confused it and I'll have to do another complete reset for next time? Anyone know? Emum?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Going back to what you said about FF Pink, did you put it in as a miscarriage? It's funny that it has ignored it.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Going back to what you said about FF Pink, did you put it in as a miscarriage? It's funny that it has ignored it.

Just went back in to put mc in the 'specific' section but it hasn't changed anything. Is there somewhere else to record that? Couldn't see anywhere else.


----------



## filipenko32

Glad you got some tests in pink and didn't get shooed away. Glad you're feeling better :hugs: it's lovely that your hubby will support your decisions :hugs: x x




pinksmarties said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Mrsmig - your lovely hubby and his Christmas gift had me in tears never mind you!! What a wonderful gift and a wonderful man you have!!
> 
> Loz - lol 8dpo is a bit early too but you never know, I just don't want you to feel the disappointment if it is -ve just because it is so early. Any 3dpo bfp must have something wrong with their chart and they ov'd earlier, no way do I believe that is accurate.
> 
> Fili - glad things are going along so well, yay for no cramps!!
> 
> Tara - sorry hun I don't see a line yet, like fili said it is maybe still too early yet.
> 
> Sarah - from what I rember my FF was in the 70 last month when I got my bfp - fingers crossed.
> 
> Hi Aunty - are you staying with relatives atm? Nothing beat going home to your own bed! Well apart from a BFP!!
> 
> Afm - I phoned the EPU. The receptionist lady seemed to remember me which was nice I think. I got the mw who I saw when I had my cyst scan, scary looking lady but she was the one who said I could phone epu direct next time I was pg. She was just giving me the standard 'carry on with folic acid and phone epo next time you are pg' I was like wtf? I explained what the other mw (the nicer one I had from my first mc) had said about getting blood tests so she then relented and booked me in, but not until end Jan as she said I have to wait 4-6 week after mc! This was much later than I was expecting. I wonder if I could still get my day 21 (7dpo) progesterone done this month? I'll just get one of the Dr's at work to take it for me.
> 
> Emotionally feel a bit better and I think I will wait (but ask me that again over the weekend when I am due to ov!). I spoke to OH, through tears after speaking to epu, about what to do re trying again. He said he will support whatever I want to do. I mentioned self admin asprin and progesterone but I don't think he really understood it all.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi fili. Just wondering when you got your tests done? How long after your mc did they do the blood tests? They never mentioned my OH being at the appointment but I assumed they would do his too as I thought the other mw (the nicer one) mentioned Chromosome testing.


----------



## Chele78

pinksmarties said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Going back to what you said about FF Pink, did you put it in as a miscarriage? It's funny that it has ignored it.
> 
> Just went back in to put mc in the 'specific' section but it hasn't changed anything. Is there somewhere else to record that? Couldn't see anywhere else.Click to expand...

Pink, mine did the same as yours, just looks like a long luteal phase last month rather than specifically showing the pregnancy, despite marking each day of the mc with the specifics tick. So the only evidence is the +'ves in test line.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

pinksmarties said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Going back to what you said about FF Pink, did you put it in as a miscarriage? It's funny that it has ignored it.
> 
> Just went back in to put mc in the 'specific' section but it hasn't changed anything. Is there somewhere else to record that? Couldn't see anywhere else.Click to expand...

No I don't think so. I put it in there as I wanted to put my last few cycles into FF so it had a bit more history to go on. But it didn't seem to change anything. 
Hi Fil! How are you feeling today?


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> Hi fili. Just wondering when you got your tests done? How long after your mc did they do the blood tests? They never mentioned my OH being at the appointment but I assumed they would do his too as I thought the other mw (the nicer one) mentioned Chromosome testing.

I got them done after my second miscarriage, it ended up being about 4 weeks after the first bleeding. Some of the docs I saw said this wasn't long enough and should have been six weeks but others said it was enough. By chromosome testing do you mean chromosome testing karyotypes of you and OH?


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Chele and Mrsmig. Annoying that FF discounts it.

Fili - yes Karotyping, I am sure she mentioned that but this mw never went into specifics


----------



## filipenko32

Chromosome karyotying of you and OH won't be routine on the Nhs I dont think unless you've seen a genetic counsellor and there's just cause to carry it out as it's very expensive. We paid £600 to get ours done privately and quickly and they came back clear. This tests for genetic causes of miscarriages such as cystic fibrosis carriers or translocation carriers. It is rare to carry these.I really doubt this will be offered to you as routine. 

The other test is a chromosome test on the fetus but you must have a d and c for this as the tissue has to be fresh. The Nhs may well carry this out after two miscarriages but they wouldnt do it for me I had to have three and so thats how I know I lost a genetically normal boy and it is likely my body expelling them. If the results of this test come back abnormal ie the baby had an extra chromosome then they put it down to bad luck and tell you to try again.


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Mrsmig - your lovely hubby and his Christmas gift had me in tears never mind you!! What a wonderful gift and a wonderful man you have!!
> 
> Loz - lol 8dpo is a bit early too but you never know, I just don't want you to feel the disappointment if it is -ve just because it is so early. Any 3dpo bfp must have something wrong with their chart and they ov'd earlier, no way do I believe that is accurate.
> 
> Fili - glad things are going along so well, yay for no cramps!!
> 
> Tara - sorry hun I don't see a line yet, like fili said it is maybe still too early yet.
> 
> Sarah - from what I rember my FF was in the 70 last month when I got my bfp - fingers crossed.
> 
> Hi Aunty - are you staying with relatives atm? Nothing beat going home to your own bed! Well apart from a BFP!!
> 
> Afm - I phoned the EPU. The receptionist lady seemed to remember me which was nice I think. I got the mw who I saw when I had my cyst scan, scary looking lady but she was the one who said I could phone epu direct next time I was pg. She was just giving me the standard 'carry on with folic acid and phone epo next time you are pg' I was like wtf? I explained what the other mw (the nicer one I had from my first mc) had said about getting blood tests so she then relented and booked me in, but not until end Jan as she said I have to wait 4-6 week after mc! This was much later than I was expecting. I wonder if I could still get my day 21 (7dpo) progesterone done this month? I'll just get one of the Dr's at work to take it for me.
> 
> Emotionally feel a bit better and I think I will wait (but ask me that again over the weekend when I am due to ov!). I spoke to OH, through tears after speaking to epu, about what to do re trying again. He said he will support whatever I want to do. I mentioned self admin asprin and progesterone but I don't think he really understood it all.

I hope so. AF is due on Friday, but I have no cramping yet, which is odd for me. This will be my first AF after my miscarriage though, so I don't know when/what to expect. 

What does aspirin do in regards to ttc?


----------



## Lozdi

Nope it was 5dpo I checked again had just got 3dpo into my head! 

I think you should email support at FF about it not adding the MC to your chart. This 21 day thing you mention...so thats when they do progesterone? I was wondering because I not long ago today was talking with the bakery lady about her friend who has been TTC for 2 years with almost constant extreme abnormal bleeding...and the docs want to see her on day 21 but she is always bleeding by day 21 so they are in a loop of wanting to see her but not being able to.


----------



## filipenko32

Sarah aspirin does nothing else bit thin the blood, it doesnt help you conceive faster. You shouldn't really take it unless you've been diagnosed with a blood clotting problem but there are success stories out there of self diagnosed baby aspirin ie 75 mg. I'm taking it but I was part of my dr s treatment plan I'm on.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aspirin is used in a low dose in pregnancy to help prevent miscarriage Sarah, so not for when ttc but to be used in pregnancy. It must be low dose or "baby aspirin" though. I can't remember exactly what dose or what it does though. Google queen Loz?


----------



## Lozdi

Without googling, I do believe it is the action of the asprin on the blood in a patient with a clotting disorder that allows the blood to become thin enough to maintain nourishment of the baby through the placenta. If blood is sluggish or too thick passing through, it can stop the baby getting enough oxygen, and that is how it causes a loss. Low doses are recommended because if you take too much, then say have a medical emergency where the is bleeding either internally or externally then you are at great danger of bleeding out if you have nobled your bloods clotting capabilities. In summary, low dose good, high dose bad! Usually use it with doctors advice but if you know what you are doing, and are informed about all the details then its fine to self prescribe. *takes a breath*


----------



## filipenko32

Quite right loz!


----------



## Lozdi

Googled it now apparently its also good for high blood pressure and helps prevent preeclampsia, although I personally wouldn't take it for that unless I was high risk. I LOVE GOOGLE!!!!!!! lovelovelovelove google. Tonight I am going to try to use google to solve my friend's friend's unexplained infertility.


----------



## pinksmarties

I also read that is helps to improve the lining of your uterus also, but will have to check where I read that. When I had my eric they said they would do chromosome testing if there was enough tissue to test but I hven't heard anything abck about that and assuming there wasn't. I am almost positive the mw mentioned chromosome/karotyping although I was very upset at the time I was speaking to her before Christmas. Maybe they do do those tests when you are of a certain age? I suppose I'll know more at the end of Jan. I just want to go in with as muck knowledge as I can.


----------



## filipenko32

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-after-loss/771466-aspirin-magical-cure-miscarriages.html

Here's a thread about aspirin which I set up a while ago


----------



## lyndsay49

Can someone read my thread (Advice please) Im going out my mind lol!


----------



## filipenko32

pinksmarties said:


> I also read that is helps to improve the lining of your uterus also, but will have to check where I read that. When I had my eric they said they would do chromosome testing if there was enough tissue to test but I hven't heard anything abck about that and assuming there wasn't. I am almost positive the mw mentioned chromosome/karotyping although I was very upset at the time I was speaking to her before Christmas. Maybe they do do those tests when you are of a certain age? I suppose I'll know more at the end of Jan. I just want to go in with as muck knowledge as I can.

Both are called karyotypes Hun, so the result back might say 46xy for a male and 46 xx for a girl. These are normal karyotypes for either a test on a fetus or a test on an adult. Neither are age related. One is genetic, so you're born like that. There's a girl on b and b who carries a translocation and she is twenty so she always has a high chance of miscarriage. There are many many girls who've had bad luck abnormal chromosome results on their babies and their ages range from 20 - 44. This is the result of a bad egg or sperm and random chance bad luck which can happen a few times just down to bad luck.


----------



## filipenko32

lyndsay49 said:


> Can someone read my thread (Advice please) Im going out my mind lol!

Where is it??!


----------



## Lozdi

I actually did super extensive googling on the karotype stuff, it fascinated me immensely. You can carry a balance translocation that has no effect on your life at all until you TTC...but this is NOT a common thing, and its highly unlikely. A balanced translocation does increase MC chance, but it doesn't mean every pregnancy will end that way. It really all does depend on how the chromosomes are arranged during that early early stage, whether or not its mosaic (not in every cell) and the fetus of a couple where one of them has a balanced translocation might have the exact same translocation ie: balanced and compatible with life. There may be a ton of variables in karotypes, but overall, it is not common to find a problem with one's karotype. Still, if you can wangle it on the NHS, go for it- it will put your mind at rest to see it, and IF and thats a big if, IF anything comes back wrong and gives you a higher chance of a MC you could try for PGD where they only select a healthy embyro and ivf it into you, or that other one is it iui? I'm not sure of those terms yet. I guess what I'm trying to say is even if someone has an abnormal karotype there are still ways to have a healthy baby.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks loz - thats what I was researching too. The incorrect and translocation of chromosome on fertilization, I read about pgd too.


----------



## Lozdi

I was just having a stress to OH about my son stealthing into our room of a morning and royally messing stuff up...and I could tell he was getting annoyed at me, so I flashed him my boobs to avert an argument. 'They are getting bigger' he says.

:happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo::holly:

Bigger boobs with no soreness before AF is due is a pg symptom I have had with all three. Last time, while I was wondering why they werent sore, OH was noticing they were getting fuller. Been having random shooting pains but no soreness...either I caught that egg or I am the victim of a practical joke played by my very own body! (small boobs, so even a slight enlargement is extremely noticeable). OOOOOH! Curse this 2ww!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

All good signs Loz! Well not only did I forget to temp this morning, due to the fact that I was hung over and dehydrated today I haven't been for a wee from getting up till now so I haven't poas until now. I'm sure I will ov soon, getting the twanging pains frequently. We dtd last night so if I do ov today I am covered!


----------



## Lozdi

Sweet! I have a good feeling about this month, someone has to get a BFP! I have a feeling in my gut that this month won't be for me despite the signs- I believe I will have a third november baby! 3 November birthdays to handle plus christmas right after just feels like something that will happen to me lol 

I haven't forgotten a temp yet, but I did leave my temp folder downstairs one day and the mad dash didn't help, I discarded it. I wonder how much alcohol affects the BBT, I haven't noticed a correspondance between the 2 in my chart, but I only ever have one bottle of beer in a night...I'm allergic to hangovers! When you wake with a vague memory of opening a fire door with your face because you tripped on an invisible step then see you have a black eye and a graze on your forehead when you stumble to the loo in the morning is a very sobering experience! (that happened to me some years ago now, iv'e been wary of drinking since) Can't resist the odd beer though :happydance: I'm just a super lightweight.


----------



## hopeithappens

im starting to get really impatient now, if i did actually ov after my 1st pos opk id b 5dpo today, 1st it was the metal taste in my mouth then sore boobs, i normally get sore boobs a week b4 af is due anyways, but its a different soreness like my last pg but worse especially round my nips lol which ive never felt before, been having some strange crampy feelings but im guessing that could be anything, i really really hate this waiting 

last time before i even knew i was preg i came home from work 1day opened the back door to let the dog out and 2 white/grey pigeons flew off the bin onto the back fence and just sat watching me until the dog jumped at the fence so they flew onto the roof and continued watching me for another 10mins, i asked my friend whos into spooky things and what things can represent and dreams etc if those two pigeons meant anything, she looked it up in 1 of her books and the last sentence on it had about it meaning a couple ttc, got my bfp the next day, unfortunatly it was the pg that ended in my m/c, but still think its weird lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

When can you test Hope? 
The opk I did earlier this evening was +ive!


----------



## hopeithappens

yey hope u catch the eggy :)

i really didnt want to test til i got past 4wks 5days (the day my last pg ended) well that was if af didnt show but couldnt hold out until then so i did 2day which obv was neg as im pretty sure now im 5dpo, but my longest cycle was 31 days before m/c so im guessing i should be due anytime from next wed-fri, i got a super faint line on a rapid response at 12dpo last time but i have a frer at the ready this time thanks 2 superdrug buy 1 get 1 free lol but really wana try and wait longer, im soooo hoping 2 fall preg before march as im not trying that month as ive already got 1 xmas baby and as much as i want another baby i dont fancy 2 in dec lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can see me falling in February and getting another November baby. Not that I will complain as my first loss would have been a November baby too.


----------



## hopeithappens

my last preg would of been due beg of august, if i fell now would b due beg sept wen my ds starts nursery lol even if i had to give birth on the way there i have to be there 4 his 1st day lol well thats hoping i caught the egg, fingers crossed we all have our 2012 babies x


----------



## Tarabay

well ladies, maybe i am goin slightly crazy............................. anything this time! you can tell me to stop POAS anytime now! plllleeeeaaaasssssseeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0056[1].jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hopeithappens

i really cant c anything hun sorry, can you c anything in person? i had a few tests on my last preg which were super faint i cd c them but everytime i took a photo they wouldnt show up x


----------



## pinksmarties

Tara - I really want to say I can see something but I can't see anything on the picture. Like Hope says can you see something in RL? Sometimes they don't always come across well on photos. If you can you might be better to wait till Friday and check again. easier said than done I know.


----------



## Tarabay

ahhh noooo, i was really hopin that i wud get replys with 'yeah i can see a faint something there' ahwell! thanks for lookkin AGAIN!!! dont think i could hold out till friday but i suppose if that test is like that then if it is a bfp then its not gna cum up much draker by morning so the sensible thing to do would be to leave it till friday! i will try super hard!! i think i can see something but i also think i can see it in the picture too so when nobody on here can see it in the picture it gives me doubt of what im seeing in real life!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Is it an frer? And how many days is your normal cycle?


----------



## Tarabay

yes ts frer and usually 27-32ish but this is 2nd af after mc so maybe not that regular yet!! i would have thot if i was preg then i should be getting a positive by now! would it be silly to test in morning again??


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If you can bear to I'd leave it another day. Do you feel sick or anything?


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Ladies :wave: Merry Christmas!!!

Sorry I've not been on here for a while we have been away and one thing and another over the Christmas period.

I have just had a tiny read back through but will read fully in a second - I have loads to catch up on!

Pink hunny, I am so so sorry this has happened to you again :hugs: My heart broke for you when I read your post. And the comment from your sister. I hope you are coping as well as can be under the circumstances :hugs: to you xxxxxxx

Fili, from what I can gather all is going perfectly well for you so far :happydance: did you say you have an early scan booked? 

Tara - fxd for a BFP for you over the next couple of days :dust:

MrsMig - Our cycles are exactly the same!! I see on your chart you got your first pos opk yesterday....so did I!!! Fxd we both catch our eggs this time :)

Hi to everyone else I hope you are all ok and had a wonderful Christmas :wave:
And welcome to the newcomers, I'm so sorry you have found yourself having to post in this thread :hugs:


AFM - Got my first +opk yesterday and I couldn't believe it when I saw it! I have had a little pain this morning in my left side but not sure if its ov pain or not?! I've been really bad at temping over the past few days too with us being away with family and now I feel really annoyed with myself about it! Grrrr!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay Louby! I was wondering where you had got to, cycle buddy! Let's hope we both catch those eggys!


----------



## loubyloumum

I sure hope we do MrsMig :dust: for us both :)
Hubby has had to pop to work this morning but told him I will have to jump him again later :haha:
Was awkward yesterday with our 3yr old coming in and out of our bedroom when we were trying to DTD haha! Have arranged for my sister to have him for an hour this afternoon :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh no! Fortunately OH has been feeling quite amorous so we've hopefully given it a good shot, although I'm annoyed with myself for not temping and poas as well as I should have been. We had a couple of days just before ov where we didn't dtd as I was expecting it to happen on day 19 like last month.


----------



## loubyloumum

I know what you mean with temping and poas. I have hardly temped at all the last few days and only poas as and when and by chance did yesterday and got the +. 
Does the +opk mean that we definitely ov yesterday? Or could it be today or tomorrow? 
Funny how different our cycles can be after mc. Is this your second cycle after mc? xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think it depends and that's why it's good around ov time to poas 3 times a day so you have a better chance of predicting the surge. Fil will be able to answer better I think but the way I understand it is the stick picks up on the surge of lutenizing hormone and I think you ov somewhere in the next 12-24 hours. 
Yes this is my second full cycle, my miscarriage was on 18th October. I had the Eric on the 20th. I ttc again straight away and that was the first time i used opks but I didn't temp. Then last cycle I started temping. Do you have a cbfm?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Btw i just overlayed my chart on yours and they are almost identical!


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh I see! I so wish I had temped and poas properly now!! No I don't have a cbfm - is that what you have used? 
I cant look at it overlaid as I haven't upgraded to vip so wont let me. That's very bizarre that they are so alike though! Oh I soooo hope for us MrsMig! xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No I don't have one either. They are expensive and I can't justify the cost really as I don't have a problem getting pregnant, it usually takes 3 or 4 months of trying. I'd like one though!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just poas today and got an even fatter line, so looks like I've caught the surge in time. Dtd last night, this morning, the night before and will again tonight. I defy that egg to escape!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi louby, I'm ok thanks for asking, so far I have only good signs no cramping, no bad dreams, sickness, sore bbs etc etc but I'm in no way confident at all!! I've never had a good scan and to save my sanity I'm not expecting one. Just trying to pretend it's all not happening... :ignore: But if it happens again, then I'll just get back on the ttc bandwagon! Hope not though.
Congratulations on your opk! It's exciting isn't it? Hope you catch the eggy!! :hugs:



loubyloumum said:


> Hi Ladies :wave: Merry Christmas!!!
> 
> Sorry I've not been on here for a while we have been away and one thing and another over the Christmas period.
> 
> I have just had a tiny read back through but will read fully in a second - I have loads to catch up on!
> 
> Pink hunny, I am so so sorry this has happened to you again :hugs: My heart broke for you when I read your post. And the comment from your sister. I hope you are coping as well as can be under the circumstances :hugs: to you xxxxxxx
> 
> Fili, from what I can gather all is going perfectly well for you so far :happydance: did you say you have an early scan booked?
> 
> Tara - fxd for a BFP for you over the next couple of days :dust:
> 
> MrsMig - Our cycles are exactly the same!! I see on your chart you got your first pos opk yesterday....so did I!!! Fxd we both catch our eggs this time :)
> 
> Hi to everyone else I hope you are all ok and had a wonderful Christmas :wave:
> And welcome to the newcomers, I'm so sorry you have found yourself having to post in this thread :hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM - Got my first +opk yesterday and I couldn't believe it when I saw it! I have had a little pain this morning in my left side but not sure if its ov pain or not?! I've been really bad at temping over the past few days too with us being away with family and now I feel really annoyed with myself about it! Grrrr!


----------



## Lozdi

Good morning (afternoon) Ladies!

I would like your opinions on this morning's temp...its down from the others since I O'd, but I have been taking my temps at almost the same time every morning for the past week. It doesn't appear to be an implantation dip because what I have seen of those they dip very low, mine just dipped .24 from the previous- but my temps were rising nicely til this morning. Any ideas?


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Hi louby, I'm ok thanks for asking, so far I have only good signs no cramping, no bad dreams, sickness, sore bbs etc etc but I'm in no way confident at all!! I've never had a good scan and to save my sanity I'm not expecting one. Just trying to pretend it's all not happening... :ignore: But if it happens again, then I'll just get back on the ttc bandwagon! Hope not though.

[/QUOTE]

I have a good feeling about your scan. I understand that you need to save your sanity, so I'm going to be quietly exited about your scan on your behalf! :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks loz, oh I'm not good at temping, I never was, I think my chart is a bit of a joke tbh especially the first half of that cycle! I could never take them at the right time! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's not easy to see from your chart as its a bit of a muddle with all those erratic early temps. Have you compared it to other charts? It could be that AF is on her way but let's hope that's not the case. It's not a massive drop, if I remember rightly before AF last cycle mine plunged through the floor.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Didn't you temp one afternoon while out shopping?:winkwink:
Ickle and Emum are the temping experts. Hurry back you 2!


----------



## Lozdi

I have never had an early AF, so if its on its way it won't arrive for at least another week, unless somethings gone wrong- I will panic if I have an early AF, because that with all the other pains would point to a problem. Oh well, I shall see what my temp is tomorrow. Off to compare charts now just got distracted at the bakery talking anovulation and progesterone.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah right, I thought you had a shorter cycle. 
Sure it's nothing to worry about hun it is only a tiny drop.


----------



## Lozdi

I hope I don't have a shorter cycle- didn't O til CD20, anything less than a 30 day cycle is just going to worry me. Can't believe I got to the age of 28 without knowing my normal cycle length!


----------



## Tarabay

Evening all!!! slightly down in the dumps 2day with this testing not goin my way!!!!
Loz i know very little to nothing about tempin so cant help u at all, sorry but lets hope it doesnt mean anything to bad!!
Fili - i have high hopes for u this cycle too, u are doin everything u can possibly do so i will also be very excited for u on ur behalf!:happydance:
Mrsmigg - yay for +opk! get dtd right away!! :thumbup: and good luck for catching that egg!!!
Hi louby - ur like me, MIA all over christmas! did u have a nice time?? also yay for u too on ur +opk!! :thumbup:

Hi everybody!!!! :wave:

AFM- well ill let the pic say it all............................... still THINK i see something but OH says def not!!!!!!!! :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0061[1].jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0060[1].jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0059[1].jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_0057[1].jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Ladies,

Fili - I am glad things are going well, no cramp, no nightmares. I am sure your scan will be perfect but I know it is difficult to get excited so as loz says, we'll be excited for you!

Mrsmig and Louby - yay for +ve opk yesterday, keeping fingers crossed you get the eggys.

loz - I don't think there is anything to worry about with regards your temp. Implantation dips do not necessarily have to fall below the line. I think everything is looking right on track!! Everything crossed!!

Tara - hope you are okay and managed to hold off testing today.

AFM - been busy buying things to do up the living room, the room looks a little bare at the moment but once I get stuck into painting it will look a bit better.


----------



## mohini12

hi everyone
mrs miggins and Lozdi--hope you both get posstive pregnacy test very soon.
fili-i had not a good scan too.i am very scary to scan in each pregnacy.but i hope this time you will have a possitive story to post.
i wish all you my freinds 2012 will be yours.
G.L


----------



## pinksmarties

Tara - missed your last post, I have looked but still can't see any line, really sorry hun.


----------



## Chele78

Loz - I'm also 6 DPO and had a .24 deg drop today too, not below my cover line though, so hopefully just a normal fluctuation.


----------



## Tarabay

thanks pink! think im def goin mad! i swear i see SOMETHING especially in the 3rd pic! please tell me im goin mad and by now i should just exept the fact that this is not my month!!!!


----------



## sarah_anne

Officially made it to CD30. No sign of AF and I have had NO cramping at all. Thought I felt some twinges this morning, but it was just a stomachache from my inflammatory bowel syndrome. Went to a sale this morning and got a new SUPER accurate thermometer for half price and a pack of 20 OPKs for $30!


----------



## Lozdi

Tara, do not be disheartened, I looked at your chart, you are only 9 dpo if you O'd on the second day of +opk, go on FF and do a chart search of pregnancy charts with late +hpt, and you won't feel so out just yet. This is why people say wait til AF as proof before thinking its not your month. One BFP I saw was at 20 dpo (extreme range of late hpt). I'm not into false hope, but I do love logic and logic says that until there is AF, pregnancy cannot be ruled out!

Chele lets hope that little dip we had was implantation, and that it didn't dip right down because it was warm in our beds and we had the radiators on all night! (I did lol)

I haven't had many pains today just a couple of twinges low down and mild backache.


----------



## Lozdi

sarah_anne said:


> Officially made it to CD30. No sign of AF and I have had NO cramping at all. Thought I felt some twinges this morning, but it was just a stomachache from my inflammatory bowel syndrome. Went to a sale this morning and got a new SUPER accurate thermometer for half price and a pack of 20 OPKs for $30!

 Sarah your chart looks lovely, with a possible implantation dip and a fallback rise. This is just my newbie opinion, but I think it looks great!


----------



## pinksmarties

Tara - computer about died when posting, as loz says you are still early yet so don't lose hope.

Sarah - why is there no line to todays temp? Maybe that is the start of your triphasic chart. Looking so good, getting excited for you!!!!! Are you going to test? I know you said you were going to wait, more willpower than I would have had!


----------



## Lozdi

Same here Pink! Its a beautiful chart for sure!

What happened with your computer? Is it a desktop or laptop? Crash or overheat? (Im also obsessed with computers as well as fertility lol)


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Tara - computer about died when posting, as loz says you are still early yet so don't lose hope.
> 
> Sarah - why is there no line to todays temp? Maybe that is the start of your triphasic chart. Looking so good, getting excited for you!!!!! Are you going to test? I know you said you were going to wait, more willpower than I would have had!

There's no line to today's temp because I couldn't take my temperature orally like I usually do. I was so congested and slept with my mouth open all night and then I couldn't take my temperature orally because I couldn't hold my breath long enough for the thermometer to get a reading, so I took it somewhere else, but I couldn't figure out how to convert it to what an oral reading would be. 

I'm going to wait to test until Sunday if AF hasn't shown up yet. Technically, it's due tomorrow, but this will be my first AF since my M/C, so I don't know when to expect it.


----------



## Lozdi

I just went VIP on FF :coolio: I treated myself to the 90 day one. Thats how long I will TTC as I am, if I'm not pg by then, I'm going to get some pre seed. My cm isn't great, only ever had EWCM twice since the MMC, and never any all the years I was on BC, which does mess with ones ability to create cm. I wish I had never taken them.


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:
 

> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> Officially made it to CD30. No sign of AF and I have had NO cramping at all. Thought I felt some twinges this morning, but it was just a stomachache from my inflammatory bowel syndrome. Went to a sale this morning and got a new SUPER accurate thermometer for half price and a pack of 20 OPKs for $30!
> 
> Sarah your chart looks lovely, with a possible implantation dip and a fallback rise. This is just my newbie opinion, but I think it looks great!Click to expand...

Thanks Lozdi! Here's hoping! I just dropped $70 on a 20 pack of First Response OPKs and a new AMAZING thermometer, so now I will be pregnant because I always buy stuff that I think I'll need and then don't end up needing it!


----------



## Lozdi

...I'm always congested in the first tri....I do believe it is the body being super sensitive and stuffing up your nose to keep germs away, I sneeze alot too without being ill lol

If you get AF this month, I will literally eat my hat. :munch:


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:


> ...I'm alwats congested in the first tri....I do believe it is the body being super sensitive and stuffing up your nose to keep germs away, I sneeze alot too without being ill lol
> 
> If you get AF this month, I will literally eat my hat. :munch:

I've been sneezing like crazy for THREE days!!! It's driving me nuts! And they're huge, loud sneezes!

I really hope that my AF doesn't show up. I'm trying to prepare myself just in case! I don't want to build myself up and then set myself up for a huge letdown.


----------



## Lozdi

Hmm just got a message from FF giving me 30 free days VIP due to singing up for that 90 day jobby after clicking on one of you ladies' charts....so, one of you should get the same! Today I looked at Mrs Miggins, Sarah, Tara, and Chele's charts....who will it be????? I love FF and it seems it just keeps getting better lol


----------



## pinksmarties

arrg just happened again after I wrote an epic. I think it is over heating.

Loz - I used pressed for the first time last month and it worked for me. Don't use the full recommended amount as your OH will be disappointed (no feeling!!) and he'll think you have some serious mucus problem. Dosage way over the top!!

Sarah - I know why you are waiting and I am gld you can do that. All the signs are looking so good though!!


----------



## auntylolo

Sarah-Anne, I don't know how you can wait til Sunday, can't you do a little sneaky test tomorrow and just tell us?! Your chart looks spot on!:thumbup: I so hope it's your month:hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

I got an extra few days when louby (I think) signed up. I signed for a year as it was only £17ish, but was swithering though thinking I won't need that long. I hope I don't!


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> arrg just happened again after I wrote an epic. I think it is over heating.
> 
> Loz - I used pressed for the first time last month and it worked for me. Don't use the full recommended amount as your OH will be disappointed (no feeling!!) and he'll think you have some serious mucus problem. Dosage way over the top!!
> 
> Sarah - I know why you are waiting and I am gld you can do that. All the signs are looking so good though!!

I hope so! :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

When are you going to test? I don't know how you haven't already lol I started FMU testing at 5 dpo, its not that I expect a BFP that early, its just that if this is my month, I am curious to see how early I could get a BFP. I could never make it to 14 dpo before testing!


----------



## pinksmarties

auntylolo said:


> Sarah-Anne, I don't know how you can wait til Sunday, can't you do a little sneaky test tomorrow and just tell us?! Your chart looks spot on!:thumbup: I so hope it's your month:hugs:

Glad you siad what I was thinking, WAY more willpower than any of us would have I think!


----------



## sarah_anne

auntylolo said:


> Sarah-Anne, I don't know how you can wait til Sunday, can't you do a little sneaky test tomorrow and just tell us?! Your chart looks spot on!:thumbup: I so hope it's your month:hugs:

Haha. I only have one HPT right now, so I want to save it until AF is late. I've never done an HPT before AF is late. I just can't put myself through doing it and getting disappointed over a BFN that might not be accurate.


----------



## auntylolo

pinksmarties said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> Sarah-Anne, I don't know how you can wait til Sunday, can't you do a little sneaky test tomorrow and just tell us?! Your chart looks spot on!:thumbup: I so hope it's your month:hugs:
> 
> Glad you siad what I was thinking, WAY more willpower than any of us would have I think!Click to expand...

:haha: I also can't believe loz has started poas already, that makes me want to do it too! Maybe I'll do an opk just to feed the urge :blush:


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:


> When are you going to test? I don't know how you haven't already lol I started FMU testing at 5 dpo, its not that I expect a BFP that early, its just that if this is my month, I am curious to see how early I could get a BFP. I could never make it to 14 dpo before testing!

I'm going to test Sunday morning if AF hasn't shown up by then. :?


----------



## Lozdi

Lolo, don;t worry I'm not crazy, just a bit scientific and particular, I only started this early so I can say for sure when it was visible, if I do get a BFP. Plus at 50p per test its not breaking the bank!


----------



## Tarabay

ok guys i just had quite a bit of EWCM, maybe it was a bit yellow/green in colour?????? it was when i wiped and it was stretchy! i would love to think this is a good sign but a couple of days before last AF, the first after mc, i had a clump of green snotty like ewcm when i wiped and then AF appeared! thought this time it wasnt as green???? can this be a good sign or can it also be a sign of AF????????


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry my dear, but thats one of those tricky symptoms that could be either :dohh:


----------



## Tarabay

ah thought it was that,because i have had it before af and before bfp! ahwell here hopin 2moro morning will bring me something new!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pinksmarties

morning ladies,

Hope you are all well on New years eve eve. 

Tara, the cm could be either, have you tested again today? 

Loz - chart stalking but no temp in for today. Thankyou, I got 30 days extra on FF probably from you signing on. I now have 14 months I hope this isn't a sign!!

sarah - same for you - the suspense arghh..... :)

Mrsmig - hopefully you'll get your cross hairs tomorrow with those rises in temps. Have you tried inputting fake temp for sat to see what happens?

fili - how are you today? Can't wait to see your beautiful scan pics when you get them.

Hi chele, mohini and aunty.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Pink, morning ladies. No I haven't tried that, I will though. I was a bit disappointed with today's slight dip but I slept naked last night and usually I wear a shirt, and the window was open so hopefully that is why. I am also cross as we didn't dtd last night, I intended to but was so shattered after so many late nights I fell asleep as soon as my head hit the pillow. We did it this morning so have given it a really good shot. 
Tara, still couldn't see a lot in your pics but really really hoping for you.
Sarah, you have some serious will power! I waited my first pregnancy till AF was late and got a gorgeous dark line straight away. It saved a lot of the agonising early testing can bring if you are strong enough to do it. I'm really hopeful for you! Spending loads of money on opks and tests is a good sign. I usually get a bfp after I have stocked up on tests or tampax. 
Mohini, thank you. Hope you are well! 
Louby, cycle buddy, anything to report? I shall go and stalk your chart in a second. 
Loz, I had forgotten you had only recently ovulated sorry hun. Good news on the freeby days on FF, I love a freebie!
Ickle, Emum, hope you are both having a good month and are feeling relaxed and enjoying the break from temping. I hope the break brings good results. 
Antelope, how are you today? Testing yet?
Fil, how are you? When is your next treatment? 
Chelle, hi hope you are doing ok today. 
Mrs MM, hi across the pond! Hope you and your family had a good Christmas. 
Pink are you any closer to making a decision about ttc?
I am planning on staying in bed most of the morning.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - going by last months ov date I'll prob ov Sun/Mon so I am still undecided. The urge to poas is getting stronger but if I do that then that is more ttc and ntpt and if I see +opk then what do I do? But I MAY still dtd Sunday then just leave it. We are still planning (nothing booked yet) on going skiing 14th Jan (my birthday I could do without having) and that would be when AF due. So it is possible I may be pg when skiing so I am also thinking I'll not dtd at all. Tbh I can't make the decision and I wish OH had to go away so there was no temptation to try, how bad is that?

I am still in bed too!! Got to get up soon and get started on the living room redecoration.


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning Ladies! 
Well I have treated myself to an upgrade on FF this morning :) I am also going to try putting in a temp for tomorrow to see what it does as per pink to MrsMig :)
I hope everyone is looking forward to the new year celebrations tomorrow!
OMG Sarah - you have the most willpower of all us women on here I think! Hats off to you lovely! Fxd your patience will pay and you will see a lovely dark line on Sunday morning.
Morning tara - I'm sorry but I couldn't see anything in your pic either but here is hoping a lovely line will appear for you soon :thumbup:
Fili, I can imagine how you do not want to get your hopes up but from everything you have said this bean sure sounds like your sticky one to me. I have a wonderful feeling that everything will be great for you this time :hugs:

I have had to pop into work this morning to get things all sorted for the new year....although I have found myself on here instead :haha:
MrsMig, my temps aren't really up that much at all I don't think - what do you ladies think? I have had a - opk this morning and yesterday afternoon so I'm not sure what it all means for me really :shrug: I'm not sure that I have covered myself enough. I don't know why but for some reason I already don't think this is my month *sigh*


----------



## pinksmarties

louby - I think you definitely have it covered bd wise. I would expect your cross hairs tomorrow too although it might be a bit confused due to missing temps. I hope it will say you ov'd cd17 rather than cd16. as ov can occur 12-24 hr after +ve opk.

Did you put tin fake temps, what did it show?

I am getting all excited for all you 2ww laides!!

Don't know how sarah is doing it but can totally understand


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Pink. I don't know what I would do if I were you re the skiing trip and stuff. Do you want to go? 
I have put in a fake temp- no crosshairs as I think I have too many missing temps too. But it puts me down as Oving on cd15 for some reason! That's actually not good as I didn't start bding until after that. Yesterday or the day before would have been better. Damn Christmas getting in the way of me poas and temping properly!! And having sex, come to that!! The pregnancy monitor gives me a score of "good" but I'm not convinced. I wanted to see "you may as well test now cos you look certain to have caught that egg".


----------



## loubyloumum

I really hope we have dtd enough pink, I feel really annoyed at myself for letting the whole temping and poas slip this month :growlmad:
I did put in some fake temps for tomorrow and the day after but no cross hairs appeared?? I'm guessing that's because I haven't temped everyday this month....oh I could bloody kick myself for it now though!! I think CD17 was when I ov but would I have got a +opk? I must sound so stupid :dohh:
To be honest I hope I can be as strong as Sarah but not sure I would be able to be!


----------



## loubyloumum

MrsMig we both sound like we could be talking about each other with our annoyance of Christmas getting in the way of keeping track of everything!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know! Daft isn't it. I'm annoyed with myself though. I have even tried putting in fake temps for the days I have missed to see if that puts me on a later ovulation date - like that really changes anything, I have either caught the egg or I haven't. One good thing though, even if I haven't caught the egg - this would be my shorter cycle and if I have ov'd on cd 15 rather than 18 like last month at least my ovulation is consistent with my cycle length and I don't have the concern of a short luteal phase. I wanted to chart both cycles so I knew when I ovulated in each of them.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - why is your wed temp so high? I think that is what is throwing if off. I would disregard that temp although I suspect with your other temps it might only change it to cd16. You can change how it interprets your chart, I would change it to opks rather than the 'all round' interpretation as if you are confident on your opk I would rely on them this month rather than your temps. 

Gotta go oh making me rip up carpet!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Arse. I've shagged it up completely now, managed to log out and can't remember my password to get back in! I'm on my phone and can't figure out how to do it. Oh how annoying.


----------



## Chele78

Morning all...

All this talk of 2ww and testing already is testing my resolve to not even think about all that! :nope: Not that I am really expecting to have been successful this month, with the hubby being gone O-2 to O day inclusive... But still, there's always the hope, isn't there... Lol. Need to not go crazy with fanning that flame of hope though. 

At least my temp today is back up a bit from my slight dip yesterday. I guess it's as normal to have fluctuations on the other side of ovulation, as it is before.

Well I should get back to my decorating/painting my guest room... My mom and stepdad confirmed last night they are coming in late January, so must have room finished. Hoping that if their visit won't disrupt :sex: too much as, assuming this month is out, they arrive just before ovulation is predicted for January.

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## auntylolo

Hi girls:flower:
MrsMig, not testing yet properly, I have decided the earliest I will let myself do a hpt is Sunday even though I didn't get a bfp til 12dpo last time. I did do an opk last night just cos I wanted to poas and it was -ve. I'm pretty confused this month because I'm so sure that we didn't catch the egg, but the symptoms I'm noticing are making me second guess myself:wacko:
I love that there are a few of us getting close to testing, the excitement of others manages to distract me sometimes:blush:
Pink, as hard as it is, if I was in your position I think I'd be giving it a month off too. Go and enjoy your holiday without worrying what if:hugs: Where are going skiing?


----------



## mohini12

hi girls
how are you all?
mrs mig-i am ok and on cd19 today.hope we both caught our eggs this time.
pick-sorry to hear about you are still on bed and your Oh is not there.hope every thing will be ok soon.
fili-hope you are ok.
and all my freind wish you all are fine.
G.L to all .


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi ladies. Right, I've sorted out my FF password, got back on, taken all the fake temps out and I'm back to normal again. It did actually give me crosshairs in the end so let's see what happens tomorrow. Now time for a short sleep I think.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm sorry I disappeared on you ladies. I was telling Mrs Mig on my ttc thread that I disappeared from pretty much all threads that I was on for a while because the limbo that I was in was making me feel like I didn't *really* belong anywhere. I wasn't ttc, didn't think I'd had a miscarriage anymore, wasn't ready for pregnancy threads again, etc. 

Unfortunately the ending is that I DID have a miscarriage. I had a chemical pregnancy and my little bean left pretty much as soon as it was conceived it just took my body some time to realize it. When I had my bleeding a while back, my body didn't get rid of everything and so that's why my numbers started climbing again. So 2 lovely weeks of hopes, prayers and dreaming all for nothing. I hate to admit it, but I'm pretty bitter and sad right now. It just all feels so pointless. And let me tell you, hearing that you did have a miscarriage after 2 weeks of hoping is NOT easier, in fact it hit me harder the 2nd time then it did the first time. 

Anyway, I'm in limbo again. My numbers are still rising, though they are very obviously slowing down, so it's a waiting game again until they start falling and eventually get to zero. I have the option of the shot, and I might go ahead and do that if the numbers don't start heading down in the next couple of blood tests. I'm hoping though that with the bleeding and spotting that I've been having over the last week, that maybe my body is getting rid of the last bits and the numbers will start plummeting.

Best of luck to all the ladies in the tww! I hope you all caught those eggies and have very sticky beans this time!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Dodger. I know I've said it before, but I'm so sorry to hear your news. After being given hope it must have been an appalling experience and a really difficult time for you. 
I really hope you soon get back to a position where you can ttc again. Are you having treatment for the pcos? It's not something I know an enormous amount about, all I have heard is once you have a pregnancy it makes it easier to get pregnant again, is that true?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi Dodger. I know I've said it before, but I'm so sorry to hear your news. After being given hope it must have been an appalling experience and a really difficult time for you.
> I really hope you soon get back to a position where you can ttc again. Are you having treatment for the pcos? It's not something I know an enormous amount about, all I have heard is once you have a pregnancy it makes it easier to get pregnant again, is that true?

I think that's probably true across the board... but also if I'm looking at things logically I can see that I got pregnant pretty much at the first chance that my body gave me. So that's pretty positive for me. My issue over the 17 months prior to my bfp, was that I wasn't ovulating. I had to jump start my period each month. I had a small ovulation the cycle prior to my bfp but it wasn't even enough to bring on AF, so truly I think we caught the first egg we could. 

I am on metformin for my pcos, and with the weight that I've lost, the metformin, and my change of diet, I've come pretty close to negating the effects of pcos on my cycles. Hopefully I haven't completely ruined that with my eating the last few days. 

My mom and I have done a lot of talking since I first got my bfp and I'm pretty sure that she probably had pcos as well. She's also always had irregular cycles and though she's never really been overweight, I think the pcos might have had something to do with the miscarriage that she had before she had me. I'm taking heart from the fact that she DID conceive me about 2 weeks after her miscarriage, so maybe I'll follow her footsteps in that. Well... whenever my numbers decrease enough to allow it that is. 

Thank you for asking that the way you did. :hugs: That's actually made me think positively for the first time in the last several days. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi girls had my scan and I'm doomed again. There is a sac with nothing in it. To make matters worse they can't rule out ectopic as there's something called a donut mass which means there could be a pregnancy in my other tube. I had this scare with my last pregnancy though and it just turned out to be a miscarriage. Back to square one! Can't believe that's four miscarriages in a year. :cry:


----------



## filipenko32

Just waiting in hospital now they're keeping me in


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Fil. I can't believe what I have just read. I'm in tears for you. Darling girl, I'm so, so sorry. I wish there was something else I could say other than we are all here for you. 
Big, big hugs.


----------



## sarah_anne

filipenko32 said:


> Hi girls had my scan and I'm doomed again. There is a sac with nothing in it. To make matters worse they can't rule out ectopic as there's something called a donut mass which means there could be a pregnancy in my other tube. I had this scare with my last pregnancy though and it just turned out to be a miscarriage. Back to square one! Can't believe that's four miscarriages in a year. :cry:

Oh Fili! I'm so sorry honey!!!! This breaks my heart! I can't even begin to imagine how you must feel. I know there's nothing I can say that will help, but please let any of us know if you want to talk. We all love you.


----------



## dodgercpkl

filipenko32 said:


> Hi girls had my scan and I'm doomed again. There is a sac with nothing in it. To make matters worse they can't rule out ectopic as there's something called a donut mass which means there could be a pregnancy in my other tube. I had this scare with my last pregnancy though and it just turned out to be a miscarriage. Back to square one! Can't believe that's four miscarriages in a year. :cry:

NO NO NO NO NO! Not fair! Are they absolutely sure that there is no way that a bean was missed?! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so so so sorry. :cry:


----------



## auntylolo

Dodger and Fili, what awful news from both of you to come back to. I really am truely sorry for the both of you:hugs:
Dodger, you must be destroyed after all the not knowing but hoping. Are you having blood tests to keep an eye on your numbers? Take care of yourself hun, you've got some healing to do x
Fili, are the hospital running tests or something to confirm the donut mass and it's implications? Hope you can get home soon x
There's nothing much else to say, but you know that already:hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Oh Dogder and Fili, I;m sososososososo sorry :hugs: I don;t quite know what to say....Fili, is there any chance, any chance at all? You had no nightmares, no cramps, so maybe this one wasn't a healthy egg? If it was your NK cells, then surely it would have been the same as before? What on earth are donut masses? You've seen your beans in previous scans right? I can;t believe this is happening its so unfair.

Dodger, did they scan you to be sure just how much was left? Get on their case if they didn't you want them to monitor you closely and get it sorted asap you don;t want it dragged out month by month if your numbers keep trying to 'correct' them selves.

Hello the rest of you Ladies :flower: I'm afraid I don;t have much to say now, just that its good we have eachother to get through these bad times.

Just one question from me today- what would cause a temp on FF to be an open circle even when its down as being taken at the same time as every other temp this cycle?


----------



## auntylolo

Loz, have you noted a fever or were you drinking last night? That's the only thing I can think of. Hope your day's going ok xx


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh my goodness ladies - I am so very very sorry for you both I cant believe what I have just read :cry:
I feel so heartbroken for you both :cry: I just want to give you both the biggest hug :hugs:
Dodger I'm so sorry your hopes turned into a nightmare for you after having to wait it out for so long I know how you are feeling as I had had a couple of weeks of hope before mc was confirmed for me after many blood test and scans and it is so hard to accept - I'm so very sorry :hugs:
And Fili, I cant believe it. I'm just absolutely devastated for you my love. I cant believe this is happening to you again. I don't understand how cruel this life can be to us sometimes :nope: Oh I'm in tears typing this I wish I could offer you some more comfort. I felt so confident for you this time. I am thinking of you dearly :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tarabay

Oh no fili!!!!!! I'm on my fone so can't say much but just wanted to let u no how sorry I am! I'm devasted for u, can't believe how cruel life can be sometimes! I hope ur home soon!all my love


----------



## pinksmarties

Dodger and fili - I am so sorry, I know there is nothing I can say that can help take away the pain. 

Fili - oh god noo, I really can't believe it. :nope: Is there absolutely any way that it is just too early to see anything other than the sac? Is it not still early to confirm BO just yet? I am in tears for you, just heartbroken, I truly can't believe it. I can only imaging how you are feeling now. I just want to be there to give you love and hugs.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dodger, having that hope for 2 weeks to have it taken away must be so horrible. It is awful to have to go through this again. Just know we are here for you, sending love and hugs.:hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

I noted down sleep deprived...as I was kept up all night long with one 30 mins exception where I passed out. I retreated to the sofa at about 5 am and spent the night there. Did get my 4 hours before temping though. There is not a big heat difference between upstairs and downstairs. Nothing noted today that I haven;t noted previously in my chart. Maybe its gone open circle because its my highest temp so far? No fever, no drinking. Not sure I even care about my chart atm, not with whats happening to Fili and Dogder. Maybe the open circle means today sucks, because it does.


----------



## auntylolo

Lozdi said:


> I noted down sleep deprived...as I was kept up all night long with one 30 mins exception where I passed out. I retreated to the sofa at about 5 am and spent the night there. Did get my 4 hours before temping though. There is not a big heat difference between upstairs and downstairs. Nothing noted today that I haven;t noted previously in my chart. Maybe its gone open circle because its my highest temp so far? No fever, no drinking. Not sure I even care about my chart atm, not with whats happening to Fili and Dogder. Maybe the open circle means today sucks, because it does.

Same. It's just another shitty thing to happen in a totally shitty year:hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

loz - I know what you mean.:cry: Can't wait till see the back of this totally shitty year.

Your circle is because you put in sleep deprived. It won't really affect anything though.


----------



## Chele78

Fili and dodger, so sorry to hear both your news.... Massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Its weird, it never gave me an open circle last time I had sleep dep. Ahh the mysteries of FF.

I tell you, 1012 needs to be an epic year otherwise I am going to flip my lid. I have had enough of seeing bad things happen to people I care about.


----------



## Lozdi

Closed circle now I removed sleep dep. I had 4 hours before I temped anyway.


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> Closed circle now I removed sleep dep. I had 4 hours before I temped anyway.

ooo... nice temp rise today!! Lets hope yesterday was implantation and your temps keep rising!! 9dpo +ve would be good, first one in 2012, I really hope so. 

That's if Sarah can wait that long to test!!


----------



## LindzLee

I am new to this forum...been reading lots of story and they have me feeling hopeful and scared. My husband and I conceived on first try after our wedding in October...very excited at our first us on 11-21 we found out we were expecting twins at 7 w 3 days everything looked very health and we heard both heart beats. Sad to hear on our 11 w 6 d ultrasound there was no growth and no fhr on both twins they had stopped growing at 7w 5d. very devestated we waited for a mc on my own...nothing happened which was a missed miscarriage so i had a d&C 12-29 as of yesterday. I know the way people say waiting one cycle but as a labor nurse i honestly feel its for dates...you constantly shed your lining and i have seen proof you are very fertile after a miscarriage or d&C. I strongly hope that it is the same for us since it was so easy the first time and we so badly want to be parents. THe healing for this is very tough and I feel another pregnancy can help us but would be frightening at the same time. Anybody with similar experiences?


----------



## Lozdi

I rather think that perhaps it is hotter downstairs than upstairs. Can't explain yesterdays low temp though, probably just a fluctuation.


----------



## Lozdi

LindzLee said:


> I am new to this forum...been reading lots of story and they have me feeling hopeful and scared. My husband and I conceived on first try after our wedding in October...very excited at our first us on 11-21 we found out we were expecting twins at 7 w 3 days everything looked very health and we heard both heart beats. Sad to hear on our 11 w 6 d ultrasound there was no growth and no fhr on both twins they had stopped growing at 7w 5d. very devestated we waited for a mc on my own...nothing happened which was a missed miscarriage so i had a d&C 12-29 as of yesterday. I know the way people say waiting one cycle but as a labor nurse i honestly feel its for dates...you constantly shed your lining and i have seen proof you are very fertile after a miscarriage or d&C. I strongly hope that it is the same for us since it was so easy the first time and we so badly want to be parents. THe healing for this is very tough and I feel another pregnancy can help us but would be frightening at the same time. Anybody with similar experiences?

Hello there Lindz, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: The reason that you are advised to wait after a D&C is not so much for dating purposes, but to ensure your lining has rebuilt. It would help if you could speak to the doctor who did yours, and ask how much lining they had to remove- if it was alot then wait, if it was just a light amount then no wait will be necessary. The last thing you want to do is rush after a D&C unless you know for sure your lining can support a pregnancy. Found this: 

'The endometrial lining is measured by vaginal ultrasound. It is a biological indicator of how ready the uterus is to receive the fertilised egg. Medical studies have yet to define what the optimal thickness of the lining is for a successful pregnancy. In general, 8-13mm is good, less than six is potentially a problem, and greater than 14 could also reduce chances for pregnancy. Pregnancies, however, do occur when the thickness is less than 6mm, but not as often.

Besides endometrial thickness, fertility specialists also look at the endometrial pattern. A triple-layer or trilaminar pattern for the endometrium would be optimal for implantation. Nonetheless, pregnancies could still occur when there is a non-trilaminar pattern.'

I had a 9mm lining and the trilaminar pattern 3 weeks after my MMC, but I had the medical.


----------



## LindzLee

thanks for your help


----------



## mohini12

filipenko32 said:


> Just waiting in hospital now they're keeping me in

oh no fili!oh no!i posted before i was hoping you were ok.but just seeing your post its really devasting.its 
really heartbreaking news for all of us.i am just thinking for you.i am really sorry dear.
with hug and love


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Lindzlee, sorry you have found yourself here and you lost your twins. I hope we can help support you. I tried after my procedure, but didn't conceive on my first cycle anyway. 
Loz, I know so many people who feel the same about this year. My OH has been out of work all year as well which has added the pressure. 
Can't stop thinking about Fili and how bloody angry and gutted I am for her.


----------



## hopeithappens

oh no!!!! whats going on just come back to dodger and filis posts, im not bothered bout what i was going to put now im soooo gutted for you both, cant believe it so so sorry i know it doesnt help saying that, but were all here for you both if you need us :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## Lozdi

Good riddance to a bad year I say.


----------



## hopeithappens

loz - couldnt agree with u more


----------



## dodgercpkl

auntylolo said:


> Dodger and Fili, what awful news from both of you to come back to. I really am truely sorry for the both of you:hugs:
> Dodger, you must be destroyed after all the not knowing but hoping. Are you having blood tests to keep an eye on your numbers? Take care of yourself hun, you've got some healing to do x
> Fili, are the hospital running tests or something to confirm the donut mass and it's implications? Hope you can get home soon x
> There's nothing much else to say, but you know that already:hugs:

Thank you. *hugs* They are doing blood tests 2 times a week until my numbers are below 5 hCG (well I think they are doing it that long. I know they are going to do that for a good while at least).



Lozdi said:


> Dodger, did they scan you to be sure just how much was left? Get on their case if they didn't you want them to monitor you closely and get it sorted asap you don;t want it dragged out month by month if your numbers keep trying to 'correct' them selves.

I had an u/s on Dec 21st that showed nothing at all. Nothing in my uterus and nothing in the tubes. I believe I remember my OB talking about doing another u/s in a couple of weeks to make sure that nothing decides to show up. Also if my numbers don't actually start decreasing then they'll be monitoring even more carefully. Between the bloods and the u/s I think they are already watching me pretty closely and while I wish I didn't have to go through any of this, I can't fault their attentiveness. 



LindzLee said:


> I am new to this forum...been reading lots of story and they have me feeling hopeful and scared. My husband and I conceived on first try after our wedding in October...very excited at our first us on 11-21 we found out we were expecting twins at 7 w 3 days everything looked very health and we heard both heart beats. Sad to hear on our 11 w 6 d ultrasound there was no growth and no fhr on both twins they had stopped growing at 7w 5d. very devestated we waited for a mc on my own...nothing happened which was a missed miscarriage so i had a d&C 12-29 as of yesterday. I know the way people say waiting one cycle but as a labor nurse i honestly feel its for dates...you constantly shed your lining and i have seen proof you are very fertile after a miscarriage or d&C. I strongly hope that it is the same for us since it was so easy the first time and we so badly want to be parents. THe healing for this is very tough and I feel another pregnancy can help us but would be frightening at the same time. Anybody with similar experiences?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so very sorry for your loss. I don't know what to tell you on the d and c front, but I do hope that your next bfp is a very sticky bean (or beans!). 



Lozdi said:


> Good riddance to a bad year I say.

Yeah I am more then ready to see the backside of this year and welcome in 2012. I'm hoping for a banner year for all of us ladies!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for all your lovely messages everyone x x x x dodger I'm so so sorry you pregnancy ended in miscarriage too :hugs: :hugs: having that tiny bit of hope dashed is so so awful x x x x 
I was discharged from the hospital and I'm back home now, so glad to be home. The consultant came to see me and he said with my hcg level being so high (37000) it's unlikely an ectopic and the donut mass thing is just the corpus luteum. It could be a blighted ovum but he won't diagnose a miscarriage until my sac has grown to 25mm, i is now 20mg. It does look like a blighted ovum but it's so strange my levels are that high with no baby to show for it. The consultant said he doesnt want to give me false hope but I just have to wait for a rescan in a week.


----------



## Lozdi

Fili my dear we have been worrying about you all day. Do you have a slightly tilted uterus? I was just wondering really, trying to make sense of high HCG with nothing visible. I saw your pal posts, and I'm most disapointed with the sono and the doc discussing things as if you weren't there, and using alarming words. I hope the consultant has a word with them about mindfullness and patients feelings. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

You know what, disapointed is an understatement. The more I think about it the more annoyed I get. They shouldn't be scaring people they should be empathising and going out of their way NOT to scare people!


----------



## debzie

:hugs::hugs:fili was just stopping by and read your posts. I am so truely sorry and do empathize with your pain. Why do the medical profession torture us by this wait and see attitude. Just wish they would keep a closer eye on us. However one of the ladies that I am buddies with she had a similar situation where they found a pseudo sac and diagnosed a possible ectopic and it turned out because of the "noise" in her uterus caused by a cyst they could not see anything. She is now 24+weeks pregnant.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks girls x x x x yeah I have a tilted uterus but they've seen early pregnancies before with me so not sure f that made a difference. I'm slowly coming to terms with it, just in shock at the moment!


----------



## bluecathy1978

firsttimer1 said:


> I had a natural MC 9 days ago and stopped bleeding 2 days ago. Got my negative urine preg test today.
> 
> We BD last night for first time in AGES :blush:
> 
> So - after much research etc i really cant see any reason why waiting for one AF is beneficial? I didnt have a D&C so my lining is still ok, i feel physicaly and mentally ready.... so other than for dating purposes i think im gonna go for it?
> 
> We marry in 4 weeks so i think were going to NTNP - im not going to check OV dates, or chart anything... and then im not going to do a preg test or anything (as after wedding we are on honeymoon).. and as i dont know when AF is due i wont know anyway!
> 
> My lovely OH says it up to me.
> 
> so is anyone else doing the same? not waiting for one AF? would be nice not to be alone in my decision lol :hugs:


I had a miscarriage last year in june and was pregnant again by july! I gave birth to a healthy and beautiful baby girl in April this year :) Unfortunately I am currently in limbo as may possibly have had a missed mc. Should have been 10 weeks but scan showed more like 7-8 with no heartbeat :( Going back jan 11th so fx but if we have lost the baby I want to try again as both of my friends are pregnant and I really don't think I could cope.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Debzie...I know what you mean about the wait and see business, but in Fili's case I think thats better than acting from just todays u/s. Rescan one week later is just standard procedure for those findings when the dates are considered accurate but its early pregnancy.


----------



## LindzLee

so sorry you have to experience that fili...best of luck at your next us. i really hope for all that 2012 will be a fresh new start for everyone, with lots of healthy pregnancies. bluecathy that is what i had was a missed miscarriage...there was no heartbeat and no growth for what my dates were but i had no signs of a pending miscarriage and waited a week with nothing and chose to do the d & c due to knowing the trauma the pill can cause some women since i have experienced it with my profession. i wish you the best of look and all heads up for 2012 girls.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Cathy :hugs: I'm sorry you are in limbo, I can't imagine it. I had a MMC myself, but the findings were so obvious that I skipped the limbo part. You will find a lot of support here during your limbo, this thread was a huge part of my healing.

Sorry I'm not so good with words at this point, I was kept up almost all night by all hell breaking loose between my sons. :dohh:


----------



## Hope39

Fili i am so so sorry to hear what has happened today. I really thought this was it for you and you would have a h&h 9 months

Like everyone has said, the u/s next week may show something different so please don't stress to much

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you

xx


----------



## Lozdi

LindzLee said:


> so sorry you have to experience that fili...best of luck at your next us. i really hope for all that 2012 will be a fresh new start for everyone, with lots of healthy pregnancies. bluecathy that is what i had was a missed miscarriage...there was no heartbeat and no growth for what my dates were but i had no signs of a pending miscarriage and waited a week with nothing and chose to do the d & c due to knowing the trauma the pill can cause some women since i have experienced it with my profession. i wish you the best of look and all heads up for 2012 girls.

There seems to be alot of D&C experiences knocking about and not so many of the medical. I had the medical. Obviously being a google freak I was well aware of the three options if a scan has bad news. I knew within 5 minutes of my u/s that I did not want surgery, I wanted the medical. I wanted to go through it...and I was scared of surgery. I'm glad I chose the way I did, because although it was horrible, I did it myself (with the help of the meds of course) I won;t lie it was gory and upsetting, but to me, being put to sleep and having a surgical was more frightening than the medical. Expectant was simply not an option, my baby hadn't come away after 5 weeks, I didn;t think it would at all without help. I did see it, I said goodbye, and I let it go. That night remains the worst of my life, but I'm glad I did it that way. 

I have had 2 normal vaginal births in the past, I guess my experience in that area made it easier to go through medical management. Having a very high abdominal pain threshold helped. I had this little moment of being proud of not needing pain killers. Its weird the things that go through your mind when you are in the middle of something so devastating.

Sorry for the wall of text...been a really emotional few days and I guess I just wanted to say that the best option is the option that enables you to handle it best. Medical management is not for the squeamish. Honestly, if I had the bad luck to have another MMC I'd go medical again.

I did have a very young and somewhat inexperienced doctor urging me to have a D&C because of the length of time between the fetal demise and the diagnosis- he tried to tell me I would most certainly get an infection if I tried medical, or that I would bleed out. Needless to say he got in trouble with the consultant when I mentioned this. No infection, no abnormal bleeding. 

I need to shut up and get offline, else I'll get all leaky tap on you all and the walls of text will grow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Interesting to hear of your experience Lozdi, as I felt the opposite! My first miscarriage was natural, I was losing clots at the scan so it was well and truly coming away. However it was horrible, painful and upsetting. When I had the second one I had lost bits of blood and they offered me the option of natural or medical. They said there wasn't a surgeon available to do an Eric. But I begged them to let me have one, I couldn't bear the thought of going through the pain and cramps and bleeding and I also couldn't bear to bleed out a 10 week pregnancy. And I was so glad I did as physically I felt so much better after it and that helped me deal with the emotional side of it. So you are so right, different options suit different people. 
Fili, I'm pleased you are home, so so relieved that it's not ectopic. I hope more than anything that it was a scare and actually everything is ok, but either way I hope the week passes as quickly as possible for you.


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - I am glad you are home and there was no ectopic. I really hope this week passes quickly for you but knowing from experience it probably wont. I really want to think things will have changed by next week, so still hoping for you. Sorry is not really coming out the way I want things to. I am just so sad for you. Lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

I was offered all three option but I knew I couldn't wait any longer to mc naturally, which I didn't want to do anyway, so they actually booked my eric (for a week later) after my first scan before the 'confirmation scan' so like loz there was no real limbo for me, just the horrible tiny 1% niggle of hope.

LindzLee - sorry that you are here with us but I hope we can help you through this. The ladies here have been wonderful and I'd be lost without them. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Bluecathy - That was my situation in October 10 week mmc. I hope your outcome will be different but we are here for you should you need to rant or chat. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Bluecathy. Just to reiterate what the other girls have said. Sorry you find yourself here but I hope we can help. Like Pink said, I have found the support here amazing.


----------



## dodgercpkl

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks for all your lovely messages everyone x x x x dodger I'm so so sorry you pregnancy ended in miscarriage too :hugs: :hugs: having that tiny bit of hope dashed is so so awful x x x x
> I was discharged from the hospital and I'm back home now, so glad to be home. The consultant came to see me and he said with my hcg level being so high (37000) it's unlikely an ectopic and the donut mass thing is just the corpus luteum. It could be a blighted ovum but he won't diagnose a miscarriage until my sac has grown to 25mm, i is now 20mg. It does look like a blighted ovum but it's so strange my levels are that high with no baby to show for it. The consultant said he doesnt want to give me false hope but I just have to wait for a rescan in a week.

*hugs* I'm hoping that the next scan shows a happy healthy little bean that was just hiding. *hugs* Stay strong sweetie. :hugs:



Lozdi said:


> You know what, disapointed is an understatement. The more I think about it the more annoyed I get. They shouldn't be scaring people they should be empathising and going out of their way NOT to scare people!

Amen.


----------



## sarah_anne

Hello everyone. 

Reading this thread has broke my heart and filled it today. The support you ladies offer is astounding. Crossing my fingers for you Fili. I really hope your little bean was just hiding and being a goober.

Still waiting here. No signs of AF yet, but I've had more twinge-like cramps, but they're very infrequent. Trying to remain optimistic. AF is technically due today, but since my last cycle ended with a miscarriage, I don't know what to expect. Everything else has seemed normal though. 

Can't wait to test on Sunday! I just have to get through today and tomorrow with no AF. Trying not to be optimistic. I set myself up to see spotting every time I go to the bathroom.


----------



## Tarabay

it hasnt been a great day on baby and bump 2day!!! :hugs: for the girls that have had a bad bad day!!! i hope u are both back to urself in no time!!!

hi everybody!!!! hi newbies, :wave: welcome to the thread, it is a great one! sorry though that u have found urself here! hopefully ur stay wont be too long!

well cycle day 28 for me and no sign of af, doesnt feel like she is comin either! hopefully she stays AWAY and takes a hint! and of course i done another test this morning, still think i see a line ut scared to post incase u girls think im goin crazy!!! im startin to think im goin crazy and oh def thinks im goin crazy!!!! should i not be seein a bfp by now if i am???? startin to watch for symptoms now, so tired,sick and THINK my boobs may be gettin bigger but i have a new bra so maybe its just the bra lol :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Get a pic posted Tara. We need to see lines!!


----------



## Tarabay

ok well i posted the pics on the prenancy test threads and i have one reply sayin she cant see anything so DEF think im goin MAD!! please tell me what to do, am i keepin my hopes up for nothing?????
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0064[1].jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0079[1].jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't know Tara its really hard to say. I can't see anything on those pics but it might just be the photo. How many dpo are you?


----------



## Tarabay

10/11dpo i think!????????????????????????????? just feeling sorry for myself cuz i really thought it wud happen this month, even now im convincin myself its still maybe early!!! but im frightened cuz with the mc pregnancy i didnt get a bfp till 2weeks after af was due as my hormone level was always so low and thats y i want a nice early definite 2nd line!!! dont think its gna happen this month!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

If you are 10 or 11 dpo then I would definitely say you are early. Some ladies show early many don't. Give it another few days to a week! :)


----------



## Chele78

Tara, just read FF's research on early testing, and they said that only 10% of their many pregnancy charts have a positive at 10dpo... Just food for thought, don't drive yourself too crazy or get too down due to testing too early.


----------



## pinksmarties

tara -I have the same opinion as msmig and chele. I still can't see a line... Yet! Try to wait a few days more and test. I know its difficult. hugs

Fili - Thinking or you, hope you managed some sleep as that is the hardest part for me. Love and big hugs


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink, I am struggling today but I'm sure I'll get over it. Yeah sleepless nights are the worst. I have been reading a few stories or empty sacs turning into something but I doubt it with my history. I think I'll give it till 7 weeks and then if nothing there then get some of those miscarriage pills to speed things up! X x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So sorry again that you are going through this Fili.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How is everyone today? Anyone doing anything more exciting than watching the Hootenanny tonight? 
On Pinks advice I changed my setting on ff so it goes by my opks and it puts me as Oving on cd 17 rather than 15 which is more what I thought. I can't really rely on my temps this month due to temping erratically and rather too much festive cheer. I may change it back as it looks weird but it's good to have seen the comparison. The pregnancy monitor still only puts me at "good" though.


----------



## sarah_anne

My AF was due yesterday, but she didn't show and there's still no sign of her this morning. I'm going to wait until tomorrow to test as I'm afraid AF will show up today. I haven't really had any real cramps though. I usually have cramps from the day before AF that are pretty constant. All I've gotten are some twinges here and there and they're very infrequent. 

I don't know if I'm late because I'm pregnant or because this is my first cycle after my miscarriage. I'm not sure what to do or what's going on...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

*cough* test!!!!!


----------



## Chele78

Sarah - your chart is looking positive... No big temp drop before expected AF, so if on top of that you're not experiencing your normal cramps, then even better. Bring on tomorrow and your test!


----------



## Lozdi

Good afternoon Ladies.I discovered the overlay feature on FF, now all I see when I blink/close my eyes is charts!

I had to change detection to OPK for a while too, but put it back as yes, it did look odd lol

Tara I'm sory your so agitated hun, I'll offer you some of my coolheadedness if you like I have been testing for 3 days all BFN (obviously at this point) and I'm just like ehhh, maybe in a few days lol but in my case if I get AF thats not so bad, because I am rather curious about my cycle length.

Fili- you staying strong my dear? :hugs: I'm hoping that your bean found the most awkward to view most tilted part of your uterus to hide in. 

Sarah Anne I admire your strangth in this testing business!

Got my highest temp yet again today, a touch higher than yesterdays. I'm roasting though all the time, I have a theory that I have super high progesterone, which causes the heat, makes my boobs bigger (love that part) and may be why I never ever spot or bleed when I'm not meant to. When I get AF I'm always cold the first day of it. Had a dream last night that I was intending to test but accidentally pee'd all my FMU down the loo. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I acually don't know which is worse, the boring but after AF or the agonising 2ww.


----------



## sarah_anne

I had two discarded temps from the past two days. I converted one because I didn't temp in the same place. Before I converted it though, if I didn't discard it, it changed my ovulation day from 16 to 27, so now I'm worried that AF is "late" because I ovulated late due to my miscarriage. Gonna go out this afternoon and get some HPTs.

Does anyone think that I actually ovulated on CD27? Can you look at my chart and see what you think? It's crazy that 0.1 degrees of difference can move my ovulation day 11 days forward!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That seems crazy to me Sarah! How were your cycles prior to the mc? My post mc cycles have all been fairly normal and I have always had a regular cycle. The only time I ever had any irregularities were when I stopped having the depo injection - it took over a year to get my periods back, after I had dd and I was breast feeding and I got put on the mini pill and that made me bleed for ages. Other than that I've always been like clockwork and my post mc cycles were pretty much the same. Did you have a d&c?


----------



## Lozdi

TMI Alert: Just felt my cervix and its in easy reach so low, much lower than before O, and its really firm. Can't quite tell if its open or closed but I am leaning towards closed. At this point it has no reason to be open. AF isn't due til after the 4th. Tempted to crack out the speculum, but I don't want to speculum in the 2ww.


----------



## Lozdi

Sarah I really don't think you O'd that late...its amazing what a slight change can make FF do! Your after O temps look just right for after O, theres nothing other than FF changing its mind to suggest that you O'd as late as CD27.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> That seems crazy to me Sarah! How were your cycles prior to the mc? My post mc cycles have all been fairly normal and I have always had a regular cycle. The only time I ever had any irregularities were when I stopped having the depo injection - it took over a year to get my periods back, after I had dd and I was breast feeding and I got put on the mini pill and that made me bleed for ages. Other than that I've always been like clockwork and my post mc cycles were pretty much the same. Did you have a d&c?

I had a shot of depo once. I bled like a full on AF for 10 weeks solid! Never had a second jab after that horror!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I put about 12 stone on while I was on it and never felt like having sex once. I'd never go back on it.


----------



## Lozdi

Gah cervix confuses me...it now only feels half firm, half soft. I give up! It can keep its secrets I'm done with it! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I put about 12 stone on while I was on it and never felt like having sex once. I'd never go back on it.

Its evil stuff. Truly. I would never ever recommend it!


----------



## sarah_anne

Mrs Miggins said:


> That seems crazy to me Sarah! How were your cycles prior to the mc? My post mc cycles have all been fairly normal and I have always had a regular cycle. The only time I ever had any irregularities were when I stopped having the depo injection - it took over a year to get my periods back, after I had dd and I was breast feeding and I got put on the mini pill and that made me bleed for ages. Other than that I've always been like clockwork and my post mc cycles were pretty much the same. Did you have a d&c?

That's what I was thinking! My cycles were 28 days for YEARS and then changed to 30 days back in July. They've been 30 days ever since. I had a natural miscarriage at 5.5 weeks. It was just like a regular period length-wise, but it was VERY heavy and I had SO many clots. 

When I adjusted my temperature down 0.1 degrees, it doesn't change my ovulation date and since I temped in a different location that day, I'm assuming that reading is higher than my usual oral reading. 

Hubby and I are off to get a HPT for tomorrow.


----------



## dodgercpkl

sarah_anne said:


> That's what I was thinking! My cycles were 28 days for YEARS and then changed to 30 days back in July. They've been 30 days ever since. I had a natural miscarriage at 5.5 weeks. It was just like a regular period length-wise, but it was VERY heavy and I had SO many clots.
> 
> When I adjusted my temperature down 0.1 degrees, it doesn't change my ovulation date and since I temped in a different location that day, I'm assuming that reading is higher than my usual oral reading.
> 
> Hubby and I are off to get a HPT for tomorrow.

Like the other ladies, I think you O'd when you think you did and not on cd27. I'm hoping hoping that the witch stays away and that you get your bfp!


----------



## Lozdi

I don't know where you temped but I can say confidently that vaginal temps run slightly higher than oral, even when you sleep with your mouth closed. My variations between the two when mouth has been closed is around .20/.30 deg higher temping vaginally than orally. At the end of my current cycle I'll be uploading my paper graph which has both temps on it, to demonstrate the difference.


----------



## sarah_anne

dodgercpkl said:


> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking! My cycles were 28 days for YEARS and then changed to 30 days back in July. They've been 30 days ever since. I had a natural miscarriage at 5.5 weeks. It was just like a regular period length-wise, but it was VERY heavy and I had SO many clots.
> 
> When I adjusted my temperature down 0.1 degrees, it doesn't change my ovulation date and since I temped in a different location that day, I'm assuming that reading is higher than my usual oral reading.
> 
> Hubby and I are off to get a HPT for tomorrow.
> 
> Like the other ladies, I think you O'd when you think you did and not on cd27. I'm hoping hoping that the witch stays away and that you get your bfp!Click to expand...

Thanks Dodger! I don't think I did either! I couldn't believe when how much my chart changed when I chose not to discard ONE temperature. And that decreasing it by 0.1 degrees made it go back to the way it was!

I'm very excited to test tomorrow, but I'm also SUPER nervous. What if I miscarry again? I don't want to get too excited and set myself up for more disappointment.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I think the only thing you can do is think positively and give any little bean that might be there a warm and welcoming spot to dig in and make home for 9 months. After that it's out of your hands and we'll all just hope and pray for a sticky bean!

I'm hoping for that New Year BFP for you!


----------



## Lozdi

dodgercpkl said:


> I think the only thing you can do is think positively and give any little bean that might be there a warm and welcoming spot to dig in and make home for 9 months. After that it's out of your hands and we'll all just hope and pray for a sticky bean!
> 
> I'm hoping for that New Year BFP for you!


Dodger is right, you do the best you can, and let nature sort the rest- I know having a MC robs us of the innocent enjoyment of early pregnancy, but you have to stay strong and take care of yourself.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sarah, it's going to be fraught with nerves and nothing can change that. I read something on another thread that somebody had said "I am pregnant today, and for that I am grateful." 
I am going to use that as my mantra when I am next pregnant. I know it's hard when you read so many sad stories on here, but recurrent miscarriages are uncommon and if you get a bfp I'm sure you will be fine. I agree with Loz about the temping as well. 
And, if god forbid anything does go wrong, what you have already been through has made you stronger than you were before if you are anything like me. I'll be thinking of you and looking forward to the possibility of good news tomorrow.


----------



## Lozdi

I just typed out a very self-sorry moan about my year. Then I deleted it and decided simply on Best Foot Forward, Chin Up! Thats how I intend to enter 2012. 

WHOSE WITH ME?!?! :bodyb::coolio:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> I just typed out a very self-sorry moan about my year. Then I deleted it and decided simply on Best Foot Forward, Chin Up! Thats how I intend to enter 2012.
> 
> WHOSE WITH ME?!?! :bodyb::coolio:

Totally with you! I have been trying hard to push out those bad thoughts and think positively to start the New Year. :) :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,

Can't move properly after all the diy yesterday. I have found muscles I didn't know existed!!

Sarah - I read your previous post on the bus but couldn't reply. Having looked at your chart I agree I think you ov'd cd16 definitely not cd27!! I know how worrying it will be if you are pg again. We will never get that innocence back but it doesn't necessarily mean it will happen again. On here we all read the stories but obviously this site is skewed and does not reflect most peoples outcomes. It will be good for you the next time!! Can't wait to read your post tomorrow.

Dodger - how are you? Thinking of you with love and hugs.

Mrsmig - what plan have you for tonight? Nice and quite love in with your fiancé?

Loz - with you!! Chin up and into 2012 knowing it WILL be our year for all of us on here!!


----------



## filipenko32

Happy new year everyone! I hope we all get our 2012 babies! X x x


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Happy new year everyone! I hope we all get our 2012 babies! X x x

Happy New Year to you fili - I KNOW we will get our 2012 babies. Thinking of you all day, love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Pink! Yes, a quiet night in with Mark, the children and Jools Holland! In the town where I live we have a massive Christmas tree in the centre, (it's just a small market town) and everyone piles out of the pubs just before midnight and meets at the tree. It's a lovely tradition but pubs are horrible on new year and since having Edie I haven't missed going out at all. We did get invited to a party at my friends house but my ex husband and his girlfriend will be there so I graciously declined!
What about you?


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - quiet one too with Pete and Jools Holland. I did the whole, pub then town hall/tree thing many years ago. I totally forgot today was NY eve earlier!

I am just chillin' listening to Rumer atm. Pete's friend round for a while so they are playing football on PS3 so I am hiding upstairs!!


----------



## Tarabay

ok guys, heres 2days???? not looking good is it!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0087[1].jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 16









IMG_0081[1].jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lozdi

We aren't doing anything special, just going to let the kids stay up later than usual. At midnight I will have a quiet sigh of relief that its over, then I'll probably go into new years resolution and inspiration overdrive for a few days until I burn out and need a rest!


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry I'm not much help Tara, I know where lines are meant to be, so I halucinate them whenever I see a test lol I have to use a white light torch to view them just so my eyes don't trick me! I notice theres only a couple of temps on your chart- which makes it impossible for me to venture a opinion of probability. I do very much hope you get a nice BFP in the next couple of days! Was it you who had trouble temping due to disturbing your OH? My thermo has such a quiet beep it doesn't bother my OH- which is lucky because I would temp regardless! :haha:


----------



## LolaAnn

Tarabay said:


> ok guys, heres 2days???? not looking good is it!!!

hey hun sorry i tweaked but think I just saw the indent. how many dpo are you?


----------



## pinksmarties

Tara - sorry still don't see anything. I had to hold mine 1 inch from the light bulb initially to see anything. Maybe the next few days will bring something to start 2012 with a good note.


----------



## hopeithappens

well tested today im only 8 or 9dpo i knew it was gona b neg so not to down about it but i still feel like screaming y cant u just show a line for gods sake at it lol, boobs still really sore and def feel more full than normal, and still getting metal taste in my mouth, if my bodys playing tricks im seriously going to take a disliking to it lol, atleast i should know by next fri, off out for a meal for my birthday with oh and my parents so i can either celebrate or just not celebrate lol 

Happy new yr everyone, heres to our sticky beans of 2012!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I might not get on here later so just wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year. You ladies have been the most wonderfully supportive and caring people I know and I wouldn't have gotten through these last few months without you. Love to you all!

"May the dreams of your past be the reality of your furture" Here's to 2012 and everyone's 2012 babies!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> I might not get on here later so just wanted to wish everyone a Happy New Year. You ladies have been the most wonderfully supportive and caring people I know and I wouldn't have gotten through these last few months without you. Love to you all!
> 
> "May the dreams of your past be the reality of your furture" Here's to 2012 and everyone's 2012 babies!!:dust::dust::dust:

I'll second that!

Happy New Year!!! :yipee::wohoo::friends:


----------



## loubyloumum

And I third that!! Happy new year ladies I surely hope 2012 is all of our year - love to you all xxxxx


----------



## LuvMy3Babies

I MCed on Christmas eve/Christmas weekend. My dr says the only reason why he would ask me to wait for 1 cycle is to better determine due date..... Tonight we will ring in the new year trying again! ;)


----------



## Chele78

I fourth the sentiments! Happy New Year to everyone and here's to everyone's 2012 BFPs!

Luv - sorry you've had to find yourself on this thread, but glad you were able to ring in the New Year with such hope!


----------



## auntylolo

Luvmy3, you have found the best support thread here, I don't know where I'd be without these girls :friends: did you mc naturally? Have you stopped bleeding already? Hope the new year was lucky for you :thumbup:

Ok SarahAnne, I'm sitting waiting not-so-patiently :brat: for you to get out of bed and :test: I'm wiling to bet £20 that you are so pregnant!

What did everyone do last night? Hubby made a lovely stew for tea, then we watched worlds strongest man, then inception, then went to bed and watched match of the day for about 5 minutes before falling asleep! Fab night!


----------



## auntylolo

Oooooooh, chele, how are you this morning? Getting the urge to test yet?


----------



## Chele78

auntylolo said:


> Oooooooh, chele, how are you this morning? Getting the urge to test yet?

Morning Auntylo - feeling good this morning, more to do with achievements on the weightloss front than the TTC front! :happydance: 

I am so far resisting the urge to test, though I have a stock pile of tests upstairs. It's a combination of the fact that I am fully anticipating we didnt catch eggy this month - with the hubby being away a couple days before and at ovulation, and the fact that I know I got some false negatives for testing too early in November, when we did get pregnant. So ideally I will resist until at least this coming weekend - I'd love to wait until FF recommends on 18dpo, but not sure I'll be as strong as that!


----------



## auntylolo

18dpo?! No way! I'm testing already, a bit pointless I know cos I'm testing but expecting -ves but I'd like to know asap. Also hubby is urging me to test as he's so sure I'm pg! 
Did you get tingly nips with your last pregnancy? I didn't, but I've felt like there's needles stabbing them, ouch! and they are really itchy!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey ladies! Hope everyone enjoyed bringing in the New Year. I just watched the ball drop on the TV with my hubby. Nothing exciting since I was looking forward to ending the year. Anyway, it's good to say I have finally had a positive OPK this morning, around 3 AM. Time for lots of BDing! 

Oh and last month (actually in November) when I was pregnant, I had itchy and tender nipples. My nipples are never "off," so I knew something was up. Fx crossed! I can't wait to be in my TWW.


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning ladies.

Luv - Sorry for yoru loss and finding yourself here. I hope your New Year loving brings the miracle you want.

Sarah - wake up!! I know it is probably still the middle of the night for you but TEST!!

Aunty - did you say you tested today? Can't advise re nipples/boobs as from my first pg my boobs have never been sore. So can't use them as any indicator anymore.

Chele, I admire you waiting till next week, and FF 18dpo is laughable isn't it!!

AFM - been a bit naughty. OH was all keen this morning so I let him have his way despite me knowing I might ov in the next day or so if cycle on track (or not as I haven't had any real ov type cramps yet). I have decided that what will be will be this month.

My graph is remarkably similar to last month, following the same sort of dips and rises.


----------



## filipenko32

Morning everyone! Happy new year!! Going to catch up with all the goings on later x x x


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey Pinks. I was just observing your chart and you're right, this cycle is mimicking your last cycle. How do you feel about that, if you don't mind me asking?

Hello, fili! Hope you're doing great! Did you enjoy New Year's Eve?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi lovebot, no not really! You probably don't know but I'm technically waiting to miscarry! I went for a scan the other day at it was an empty sac but my hormone levels are 37000! I have to have a rescan soon but I'm thinking blighted ovum and so are the docs I think. What about you? X


----------



## auntylolo

Hi pinkypoo, yes I tested this morning and got a bfn but was expecting it. Isn't it silly to test when you know it's too early?! Keeps me from going mad tho I s'pose! :blush: don't worry about what may or may not be, at the end of the day I can't remember how many women I've heard say it happened when they stopped thinking about it after so much heartache.


----------



## pichi

hi girls. i have a question? 

I started spotting on the 28th turning into 2 days of med/heavy bleeding. I stopped bleeding yesterday but how do i know i'm 'done' so to speak. i don't want to have to go for a D&C... 

we want to start trying asap... right after MC.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi pichi, now far along were you? You just have to make sure the bleeding has completely stopped as risk of infection is high. I would wait a little longer just to be sure x


----------



## pichi

i was just shy of 5 weeks so it was more likely to have been a chemical. i just have brown gunk (tmi sorry) now so i think the bleeding is done. i hope we can catch again quickly. i have heard that after a MC as horrible as it sounds but, you're slightly more fertile.

we fell pregnant with this one the 1st month TTC and with our daughter it was 2 months so lets hope for light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yes you will get pregnant again quickly then if that's your usual pattern. If it was a chemical and the spotting has stopped for one more day then I would say you're good to go!


----------



## pichi

thanks hun :) my temp is still high and above my coverline but i'm guessing my temps will be a bit all over the place so just going to have to bd as much as poss :haha:


----------



## Tarabay

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!!!!!!! :flower:

hope everybody is well 2day! fili i hope ur keepin ur chin up!!!
i posted pics of my tests onto another thread on pregnancy tests and a girl has tweaked it and u can def see a line but im still unsure, i want all my besties to agree with me!!:wacko:

2Days test...............................
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0088[1].jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 10









IMG_0090[1].jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hey, filip. I am so sorry! It keeps slipping my mind that you are still miscarrying, while most of us have already went through that. I'm sorry! :( I'm glad you seem pretty positive though. Are your doctors pretty certain that you are in fact miscarrying?

I can't say I did NOT enjoy New Year's Eve lol. I didn't do a damn thing. Just watched the ball drop with my hubby.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Tarabay said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!!!!!!! :flower:
> 
> hope everybody is well 2day! fili i hope ur keepin ur chin up!!!
> i posted pics of my tests onto another thread on pregnancy tests and a girl has tweaked it and u can def see a line but im still unsure, i want all my besties to agree with me!!:wacko:
> 
> 2Days test...............................

Happy New Year's, Tara!

I'm staring at your tests and maybe because I've been up for forever, I really don't see any second lines. I'm sorry. :(


----------



## pichi

i don't see anything either ... :(


----------



## Tarabay

heres the link to the tweaked pictures, there on page 3! i think im setting myself up for a fall!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/838591-can-anybody-see-anything-3.html


----------



## auntylolo

I *think* I can see a line on the original pic, and I can see the tweaked line!
Cautious congratulations to you! Are you going to keep testing? How many dpo are you now? xx


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Okay so I took a gander at the other thread and it's so strange, I do see the line when the picture is inverted. It's thin too. But I can't see anything else when the photos aren't messed with. I may be the worst person to ask right now because I seriously have yet to go to sleep. Lol.

Okay wait wait. I was looking at the pictures you provided us with today. But I do see a faint line, even in the picture that isn't inverted, in the first set you uploaded in that thread. So congrats!! Keep us informed! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Tarabay

yay!! thank god someone can see it!!!! i think im 13dpo ish, i didnt temp so cant put it down to a day! although im worried that its the indent line, does the indent line come up like that when the pic is tweaked?? and SURELY, at 13dpo the line should be ALOT darker?????? and gettin darker over the past few days anyway and i dont thin it is! sometimes i see it, sometimes not!! im goin INSANE!!!!!!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Tara, what kind of tests did you use again? 

I'm reading where FRER has white indents whether you pee on the stick or not. I'm hoping it's not an indent, and no, the test line does not necessarily have to be darker at 13 dpo. It depends on the amount of hCG in your system. You're worrying yourself already! 

I'm trying to remember what was said about seeing indents in inverted pictures. Hmmm. Definitely test tomorrow morning to see if the line is getting darker. If it's been a few days and that line has stayed the same, then I think it'll be safe to say that the line was an indent.


----------



## Tarabay

It was Frer i used! i thought that by now if i was goin to get a bfp it would have been a clear obvious one! i keep looking at the tweaked pics and the ine in that pic is pink so thats whats makin me think its not the indent! ah i cant cope with waiting, i would like to know right now! lol! thanks for lookin for me! this day is gna go super slow, waiting for 2moro to come to test again!! oh no i cant test 2moro with fmu cuz i have no tests!!! boooooooo!!!! maybe if i just hold my pee for 4hours????? and do it in the afternoon?


----------



## auntylolo

Just pee in a cup and you can do it later :happydance:
I think I know what you mean about the inverted pics, I'm pretty sure they don't show any colour unless there is colour in the line start with, which you don't get with an indent or evap. 
What sensitivity is the frer? If you think about it like this: hcg levels usually double every ~2 days, so if you implant on say, 6dpo, you might be at 1 on 7dpo, then 2 at 9dpo, then 4 at 11dpo, then 8 at 13dpo and so on, you can see it's still really early but the next few days will have your levels starting to rise quickly and will make more of a difference to test lines. Was af due yet?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tara- I'm really not sure! I hope so!
Fili and Pink - hope you two are both holding up ok. 
Sarah - are you up yet? Test!!!!
Happy new year everyone else!
Afm - think I may need to discard today's temp!:haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Hey, filip. I am so sorry! It keeps slipping my mind that you are still miscarrying, while most of us have already went through that. I'm sorry! :( I'm glad you seem pretty positive though. Are your doctors pretty certain that you are in fact miscarrying?
> 
> I can't say I did NOT enjoy New Year's Eve lol. I didn't do a damn thing. Just watched the ball drop with my hubby.

We didn't do anything either, I couldn't face it, i was actually asleep by 11.30! Since I've been on this thread I've been through a miscarriage, ttc got pregnant after that mc and now miscarrying again! Oh the joy! There's a thread of hope but no baby at 6.4 doesn't sound too promising to me!! X x


----------



## filipenko32

Sorry tara, I can't see anything Hun x x x


----------



## pinksmarties

Tara - I think I can see the line on the indented pictures but still can't see anthing on the original pictures. Have you wiped out the shop of FRER? :) Lets hope the line appears more strongly tomorrow xx


----------



## Tarabay

not 100% about AF duedate since mc, so wouldnt want to go by that, but normally, it would have been due yesterday! i really dont have high hopes, im wishin and wantin and pleadin but i dont think it will happen! so it is still early????????? or is that me just tryn to convince myself???? pee in a cup, i NEVER would have thought of doin that lol :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi fili - I was in bed by 12.10, I would have gone to bed earlier but felt I had to say HNY to my family. Hope you are doing okay, :hugs:

Mrsmig - haha definately discard to day temp. That made me lol when I went to look!! Although you never know, a very early implantaiton dip yesterday?


----------



## Tarabay

pactically pink! lol! they better get stocked up 2moro for me arriving! whats ur views on the indents and inverted pics?


----------



## Emum

Just catching up after a few days away from the thread.

Really sorry and shocked to read your news Fili. I had been keeping everything crossed for you. You are being very brave about the whole thing.

AFM I am nursing a hangover today after a NYE party last night. We took all the kids, even the 2 year old, and everyone was up to see in midnight, but sadly OH was the designated driver last night hence I feel rough this morning! I was due to ovulate last night I thought, but only got my first peak and a positive OPK this morning, so everything has obviously been delayed a few days. We had quite a stressful week last week visiting my parents so that may well be why. Hope my hangover clears up in time to BD tonight and tomorrow though, as I was sound asleep by the time OH came to bed last night.


----------



## hopeithappens

well im either 9/10 dpo 2day did another frer b4 and up popped a white line within the time limit very very very faint but can obv only b an evap or the indent im guessing, anyone else ever had a white line on a frer b4?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum, good to see you back again. Hope you have had a good Christmas and new year. 
Pink, I hope you are right! 
Hope, sorry I don't know, I have never seen a white line on an frer before. 
I feel so tubby after the Christmas period. If I didn't manage to catch the egg this month I think I will go back to slimming world.


----------



## pichi

If you can see the white line in the light then its an evap im afraid


----------



## sarah_anne

Tarabay said:


> heres the link to the tweaked pictures, there on page 3! i think im setting myself up for a fall!!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/838591-can-anybody-see-anything-3.html

I can see the line in the tweaked pictures, but not the originals. Congrats! :happydance:

I don't know anything about indent lines though. Sorry!!!:wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sarah!!!! I got so excited when I saw you'd posted! Any news?


----------



## sarah_anne

Okay ladies. I pretty much counted myself out this morning because I had AF-like cramps last night and this morning. Went to the bathroom, still found NO pink spotting (which I have been expecting for days), then I took a test. 

What do you think? :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120101-00246.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 15









IMG-20120101-00250.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pichi

I noticed on your chart :) congrats! I hope i get another bfp quick (fx'd)


----------



## mohini12

hi everyone
wish you all a very happy new year.i wish new year brings us a new hope,joy and happiness.God bless you all
love you all


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:happydance:Yay!!!!! You did it!!!! Big congrats hun that's brilliant news!:happydance:


----------



## Tarabay

wow sarah!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!! :happydance: H&H 9months to u!!! thats what my bloody tests should be lookin like!!!!!:dohh:


----------



## sarah_anne

Thanks everyone!!!! I'm SO excited and nervous and happy and every emotion in the universe!!


----------



## auntylolo

Woohooo Sarah! What a gorgeous dark line! Congratulations hunni, happy and healthy 9 months to you:happydance:


----------



## mohini12

sarah_anne said:


> Okay ladies. I pretty much counted myself out this morning because I had AF-like cramps last night and this morning. Went to the bathroom, still found NO pink spotting (which I have been expecting for days), then I took a test.
> 
> What do you think? :happydance:

congrats Sarah and its a great begning of new year for you.happy new year.


----------



## filipenko32

Brilliant news Sarah!!! What a fantastic new year's present!! Hurray! Now remember this pregnancy is more than likely going to be perfect! X x x


----------



## sarah_anne

I need to make an appointment to have a blood test done and I'm nervous. My doctor told me that I didn't have to wait a month, but that he usually tells people that they should. I'll just tell him the truth though. We weren't really even trying this month. I had no idea if I would even ovulate and I didn't feel like BD-ing much for the first few weeks after the miscarriage. Can't believe we caught that egg right away! 

I won't be able to be calm until I see a healthy heart beat on that monitor!


----------



## sarah_anne

filipenko32 said:


> Brilliant news Sarah!!! What a fantastic new year's present!! Hurray! Now remember this pregnancy is more than likely going to be perfect! X x x

Thanks Fili! I sure hope so. I'm trying not to get too excited, but I'm already dreaming of everything I want to do (bad habit - I know!).


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's impossible not to Sarah, we all do it. And what Fili said is so right, this is highly likely to be perfect for you.


----------



## pichi

Fingers crossed for a very sticky bean! How ling after did U ov just out of interest


----------



## sarah_anne

pichi said:


> Fingers crossed for a very sticky bean! How ling after did U ov just out of interest

FF puts me as ovulating 16 days after the full miscarriage started and 17 days after the spotting started.


----------



## Chele78

Congratulations Sarah!! Super New Year's news for you guys. I'm sure it's all a bit overwhelming on all the emotions, just keep taking it one day at a time until that scan. When are you likely to have it?


----------



## sarah_anne

Chele78 said:


> Congratulations Sarah!! Super New Year's news for you guys. I'm sure it's all a bit overwhelming on all the emotions, just keep taking it one day at a time until that scan. When are you likely to have it?

Thanks Chele! I was so excited when I saw the two pink lines. They were there and faint within seconds, but got SO much darker by the time the 3 minute wait was done.

My doctor is away until the 5th, so I can't even have blood work until then. Likely I'll have blood work on Thursday or Friday, then blood work again the week after. My doctor scheduled my sister's first scan for 8 weeks, so I probably have about 3.5 weeks to go.


----------



## Chele78

sarah_anne said:


> Thanks Chele! I was so excited when I saw the two pink lines. They were there and faint within seconds, but got SO much darker by the time the 3 minute wait was done.
> 
> My doctor is away until the 5th, so I can't even have blood work until then. Likely I'll have blood work on Thursday or Friday, then blood work again the week after. My doctor scheduled my sister's first scan for 8 weeks, so I probably have about 3.5 weeks to go.


8 weeks isn't so bad... I know it'll still feel like an eternity! Whenever we get pregnant again, I think I'll be on a normal pregnancy schedule as my mc was pretty early and my first, and here the first scan isn't normally done until 12 weeks. I thought the wait was excruciating the first time... I know it'll be dreadful next time.


----------



## Lozdi

Welcome to new ladies- I'm sorry you have to be here, but you'll find a lot of support!

Sarah...I knew it!!!! Congratulations my dear- I know we can't tell you not to worry, but I'm sure this one will be perfect!

Ladies I have had a bad bad start to this year....woke up to find I have a nasty tummy bug :cry: I knew something was up when I woke up and had to mad dash to throw up. I simply don't throw up for no reason lol and its not pregnancy- that throwing up never starts til about week 8. I feel wretched. Didn't even drink last night so its not a hangover. Tummy is sore and I'm hungry but daren't eat. I still say this year will be better than the last!

My temp is lower today even though I felt just as hot as yesterday. Weird tummy bug, dropping my temps instead of raising them lol


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Sarah, con-freakin-gratulations! Wow! You are seriously my inspiration right now! I am praying I will follow in those very blessed footsteps of yours! I was staring so hard at your chart just now, and I was wondering, when the heck did you BD? I was also looking for your OPKs results, but I saw that you said you got a positive OPK at around 16 days after your first real bleed. 

I know what you mean about your doctor. If I get pregnant right after the ectopic, I am planning on telling the truth to my doctor. That I was baby dancing during all the right times to catch that egg! lol Nah, I'll just slip him a white lie and tell him I wasn't actively trying, nor preventing. Good luck!!

Hey ladies, since I have never had a positive OPK before, I was wondering when do I BD? We did the deed last night before I saw the positive early this morning. Planning on some more today and then tomorrow. Do y'all think that'll be enough?


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay Sarah!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: No doubt about those lines!!

Fantastic news. I hope you are the start of everyone getting their bfp's this year!! So pleased for you!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How are you today Pink? Have you had any more thoughts on your skiing trip and your next cycle?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lovebot, I would say that should cover it! Try to bd at least once a day once your surge is detected for a good 2 or 3 days would be my advice.


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies and a very happy new year. 

Congratulations Sarah so pleased for you hun.


----------



## pinksmarties

Well mrs mig - I said this morning I was a bit naughty as oh was getting a bit frisky so I let him, depsite the fact I may ov within 2 days. I can't imagine anything will come off it but if it does then so be it, if not I'll carry on with the blood tests. We are still planning to go away on the 14th (my birthday) but I've realised what ever wil be will be. I am due AF about then but if not I'll have to be extra careful on the slope but like I said I don't think the latter option will be necessary.


----------



## pinksmarties

Lovebot, I agree with mrmig, you ov 12-24 hrs after +ve so what you have planned sound perfect and all days covered.

Hi
Debzie - hope you had a nice Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh sorry I must have missed your post this morning! I don't blame you I would do exactly the same. After the year we have had the thought of preventing a pregnancy seems so hard doesn't it?


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh sorry I must have missed your post this morning! I don't blame you I would do exactly the same. After the year we have had the thought of preventing a pregnancy seems so hard doesn't it?

Yep that has been the most difficult bit, making the decision NOT to try. I think I have accepted that fact now (despite this morning but I don't class that the same as I wasn't actively ttc iykwim!!). I'll be taking by cbfm away with me to get started on the next month though, not sure I could wait any longer.


----------



## debzie

Had a really good xmas thanks despite being at work still got to watch dd open her oressies and do dinner with the family. Last night was a quiet one had a few drinks.


----------



## pinksmarties

I think it was a quiet night all round yesterday!!

Loz - poor you I just read your post. I hope you feel better soon, there is nothing worse than dodgy tummy especially when you have not even had a good night out previous to show for it. Try to drink some energy drinks if you can especially if you are not eating. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Well mrs mig - I said this morning I was a bit naughty as oh was getting a bit frisky so I let him, depsite the fact I may ov within 2 days. I can't imagine anything will come off it but if it does then so be it, if not I'll carry on with the blood tests. We are still planning to go away on the 14th (my birthday) but I've realised what ever wil be will be. I am due AF about then but if not I'll have to be extra careful on the slope but like I said I don't think the latter option will be necessary.

I think the holiday will do you good, and maybe help take your mind off things.

I still feel mega ill. I think I'm out too, just got a feeling AF is going to show up in a couple days. Going to turn off the comp and curl up and feel sorry for myself in between running to the bathroom. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry to hear you are feeling crap Loz. I hope you feel better soon and that AF has no intention of showing her haggy face.


----------



## hopeithappens

yey sarah congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:

loz - sorry your not feeling to good hope you feel better soon and hoping the witch stays away

i had a bit of a panic earlier had cramp a bit like af and thought oh no here she comes but so far so gd she hasnt (yet) lol


----------



## sarah_anne

Lovebotlass17 said:


> Sarah, con-freakin-gratulations! Wow! You are seriously my inspiration right now! I am praying I will follow in those very blessed footsteps of yours! I was staring so hard at your chart just now, and I was wondering, when the heck did you BD? I was also looking for your OPKs results, but I saw that you said you got a positive OPK at around 16 days after your first real bleed.
> 
> I know what you mean about your doctor. If I get pregnant right after the ectopic, I am planning on telling the truth to my doctor. That I was baby dancing during all the right times to catch that egg! lol Nah, I'll just slip him a white lie and tell him I wasn't actively trying, nor preventing. Good luck!!
> 
> Hey ladies, since I have never had a positive OPK before, I was wondering when do I BD? We did the deed last night before I saw the positive early this morning. Planning on some more today and then tomorrow. Do y'all think that'll be enough?

Thanks lovebot! Oddly enough, we only BD'd twice around the time I ovulated because I didn't know if I was even going to ovulate and I didn't use OPKs this month. We BD'd the day before I ovulated and 3 days before I ovulated.


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Yay Sarah!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: No doubt about those lines!!
> 
> Fantastic news. I hope you are the start of everyone getting their bfp's this year!! So pleased for you!!

Thanks Pink! I hope that EVERYONE on here gets their BFPs and we can start a Bump Buddies Group!! :happydance:


----------



## sarah_anne

hopeithappens said:


> yey sarah congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> loz - sorry your not feeling to good hope you feel better soon and hoping the witch stays away
> 
> i had a bit of a panic earlier had cramp a bit like af and thought oh no here she comes but so far so gd she hasnt (yet) lol

Thanks Hope! 

I had cramps the past few days and thought that my AF was totally on her way. I keep getting creamy CM and thinking that I'm starting my AF and that my BFP was a fluke, so I keep going to the bathroom and, of course, there's nothing. Hopefully you get your BFP soon too!


----------



## Lozdi

Feeling slightly better now sleep did some good and the throwing up seems over...phew. I'm still convinced I'm out though lol we shall see if my instinct was correct in a couple of days.

Sarah, with all three of my pregnancies, including the 2 perfect healthy ones that resulted in my boys started with me thinking AF was about to begin- the cramps were pretty identical!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tempted to test yet Loz?


----------



## Lozdi

Haha, for statistical reasons I have been testing since 5 dpo- I test again one more time on 10 dpo, then I leave it. Its because if I was to get an early BFP, theres no way of knowing unless I test early. Once I hit 10 dpo thats not so early so I'll stop bothering then and just see how it goes. My logic is sound to me, but I may sound insane to you Ladies!


----------



## pichi

bleh, i thought i'd finished bleeding but no, it's back again >_< i just want this over with so we can TTC again :(


----------



## Lozdi

I really do think I missed the eggy- my temps dip every 2-3 days, it just doesn't feel like I caught it. I don't mind this time I want to see my cycle length, but if I don't get a BFP next month I will be annoyed as all heck :haha:


----------



## pichi

you have a nice dip at 6dpo though... you never know. last cycle i didn't feel confident of a bfp at all and i got one - ok it was only for a few weeks but still...


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> bleh, i thought i'd finished bleeding but no, it's back again >_< i just want this over with so we can TTC again :(

Hi Pichi, and I'm sorry hun...its horrible isn't it. You have to stay brave and strong and get through this, how far along were you?


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> you have a nice dip at 6dpo though... you never know. last cycle i didn't feel confident of a bfp at all and i got one - ok it was only for a few weeks but still...

When you say it it does look like a possible implantation dip. I'm trying not to hope so! Been ill today, woke up that way and temp was down...wonder what tomorrow's temp will bring.


----------



## pichi

i was 4w 5d when i first started bleeding. i'd known since 12dpo i was pregnant so i knew for a week... i hope we fall quick and it's a very sticky bean. i mentioned this before but i didn't ever imagine having a miscarriage. i just _"didn't think it would happen to me"_

i had a dip at 3dpo then at 7dpo last month ;) FX'd for you :)


----------



## Lozdi

Its no less devastating no matter how far along you were, but with such an early one you shouldn't bleed for too long, you will be back TTC before you know it! Are they monitoring your HCG?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know the feeling Pichi. I never did either. I had such a lovely pregnancy with my daughter I thought I would be able to pop out as many as I wanted. 
And Loz I wouldn't be so sure you're out. Your chart looks good. Have you overlaid it on Sarah's to see how it compares?


----------



## pichi

I've not taken another test but will test soon to see if im back to 0. My temp is still rather high


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I know the feeling Pichi. I never did either. I had such a lovely pregnancy with my daughter I thought I would be able to pop out as many as I wanted.
> And Loz I wouldn't be so sure you're out. Your chart looks good. Have you overlaid it on Sarah's to see how it compares?

Yes same here especially after 2 very normal healthy ones. Theres a time that really sticks in my head about my last pg- I nipped to the shop with no underwear on, and was strolling along amused by this thinking I'll be fine no AF to worry about and I wouldnt miscarry no way not after 2 healthy ones. I already had at that point, it just hadn't come away. I look back in relief that it hadn't chosen that particular moment to happen. I haven't overlaid it on Sarah's just because it looks so different, but I did overlay it on a few that looked similar on FF- very close overlay with one pg chart in particular but there are so many charts I'm sure it would overlay well on non pg charts too! I think I run naturally hot after ovulation, but I have been good at temping this last week and those fluctuations are not due to temping habits. At 9pdo, I'm bound to find out soon.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm scared of a BFP if I'm honest. Such a big gap between baby stopping and finding out last time that I am going to be a over analytic nightmare and a bundle of nerves next time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You will have to get early scans. I think anyone who has had a mmc should get them
Automatically. That's the only blessing about my 2 losses, they both came away more or less straight away. Well, the first took around a week I think. I can't imagine how dreadful it must be have a mmc.


----------



## Lozdi

I have really mixed feelings about it. One the one hand theres the horror of doing all this bonding with a baby that had died....on the other hand, my little angel gave me one firm warning in the form of a spot of blood the night before my 12 scan, so I knew it was going to be bad news (I DO NOT spot at all during pregnancy, never) and I still got a scan picture albeit not one I would place on facebook. Just see a little 7 week shape on there...kind of looked like he was wearing a stormtrooper's helmet. I get it out and look at it sometimes and think at least I know he was there trying to grow.

My first clinically unrecognised spontaneous early MC at the age of 17 was over in one foul swoop, in a hospital no less, and I caught it in my hand. Later came to find out that it was a 5-6 week shape I caught in my hand, it was so tiny. Traumatic. Along time ago now though and the circumstances of that relationship were bad, it sounds bad but I kind of don't count that one because I didn't know, and it was over so fast.

EPAU lady says bypass midwife and go straight to them next time for a scan at 8 weeks. She said 6 at first but thats no reassurance to me! They don't even book us til 8 weeks, so no way am I waiting for that I am going to be the patient from hell. And if I here that 'ohh this one will be fine' speech from them, I'll flip. Yes the next one will be fine but how does thinking that take away the sheer panic?


----------



## Lozdi

I'll have the midwife checking my fundal height weekly- because had they done that last time they would have noticed the sac stopped growing at 7-8 weeks. Uterus is palpable by profesionals above the pubic bone once you hit 7 weeks. I'm actually looking forward to bossing them all about with my recently acquired knowledge about all things pregnancy!


----------



## hopeithappens

hi pichi - i found out wen i was 12dpo and i also lost mine at 4wks 5days, its an awful thing to go through, did it take u long to conceive? i fell on my 2nd cycle with ds and 2nd cycle with the 1 i lost on my 1st cycle since m/c so if no bfp this month hopefully 3rd time lucky on the 2nd lol, i started bleeding on the 5th dec it just ended up like as normal period 4 me just with lots of clots which all tailed off by the 9th, hope u get to start ttc again soon :hugs: x


----------



## pichi

This was our first month ttc, I fell the 2nd month ttc our daughter. I've still not passed any clots but I don't think I will being early on


----------



## Tarabay

Agh goin INSANE!!!!! I tried to do a wee tweak myself and of course I could nt see anything!!! Don't think it'll be me this time! Maybe just continue to test until af so maybe
............. I need will power like Sarah! Let's see what 2moro brings! Nite all xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

sarah_anne said:


> Okay ladies. I pretty much counted myself out this morning because I had AF-like cramps last night and this morning. Went to the bathroom, still found NO pink spotting (which I have been expecting for days), then I took a test.
> 
> What do you think? :happydance:


Oh holy cow those are gorgeous lines! Congrats Mama!! Just know that your little bean is going to be hugely prayed over and thought of by all of us ladies! :)



Chele78 said:


> 8 weeks isn't so bad... I know it'll still feel like an eternity! Whenever we get pregnant again, I think I'll be on a normal pregnancy schedule as my mc was pretty early and my first, and here the first scan isn't normally done until 12 weeks. I thought the wait was excruciating the first time... I know it'll be dreadful next time.

Ok this has nothing to do with your post, but I think I just realized that you have your location in the Netherlands! I'm not Dutch nor living there currently, but my husband is and his family is all there, so it catches my eye whenever I see anything Dutch.  Are you north or south? DH's family is nearish to Eindhoven. :)



Lovebotlass17 said:


> I know what you mean about your doctor. If I get pregnant right after the ectopic, I am planning on telling the truth to my doctor. That I was baby dancing during all the right times to catch that egg! lol Nah, I'll just slip him a white lie and tell him I wasn't actively trying, nor preventing. Good luck!!
> 
> Hey ladies, since I have never had a positive OPK before, I was wondering when do I BD? We did the deed last night before I saw the positive early this morning. Planning on some more today and then tomorrow. Do y'all think that'll be enough?

Yeah my OB's nurse tried to tell me that I should practice pelvic rest for a while and I was like um... no? I have NEEDS woman! Besides, this has been a completely natural physically easy mc very early in the pregnancy despite the shenanigans of the partial mc. Why should I wait?!



pinksmarties said:


> Well mrs mig - I said this morning I was a bit naughty as oh was getting a bit frisky so I let him, depsite the fact I may ov within 2 days. I can't imagine anything will come off it but if it does then so be it, if not I'll carry on with the blood tests. We are still planning to go away on the 14th (my birthday) but I've realised what ever wil be will be. I am due AF about then but if not I'll have to be extra careful on the slope but like I said I don't think the latter option will be necessary.

You go girl! :) *hugs* Thank you so much for asking about me. I'm doing ok. I made a New Years resolution to start thinking positively and not let the negative thoughts bring me down. Besides, negativity for me typically means comfort foods to go with it and THAT"S not good for either my PCOS or my TTCing. :wacko::winkwink: I have moments that catch me by surprise, but I'm pretty sure that's going to happen for a while. Otherwise, I'm just hoping for my numbers to slide down quickly and for the hCG to leave my system so we can have a chance with our jumping the bones sessions.  

I'm so glad to see that you sound a bit happier in your posts too. The skiing sounds like so much fun! I haven't been skiing in years! Are you holding up ok?



Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh sorry I must have missed your post this morning! I don't blame you I would do exactly the same. After the year we have had the thought of preventing a pregnancy seems so hard doesn't it?

You got that right. I spent 17 months trying, waiting, hoping, and now you want me to PURPOSELY hold off for another month? Not on your life sweet chicka!



Lozdi said:


> I still feel mega ill. I think I'm out too, just got a feeling AF is going to show up in a couple days. Going to turn off the comp and curl up and feel sorry for myself in between running to the bathroom. :dohh:

*hugs* Sorry you are feeling so horribly hun. I hope you feel better soon, but I'm also very much hoping that you are dead wrong and that this tww will bring you a bfp! 



pichi said:


> bleh, i thought i'd finished bleeding but no, it's back again >_< i just want this over with so we can TTC again :(

Mine too. It seems to wander. I had period like bleeding a couple of weeks back and then nothing until last weekend, and now it's been spotting or light everyday since then with 1 or 2 exceptions. Ugh. HURRY IT UP BODY WILL YA?!

Hm.... I seem to be very hyper in my replies tonight.... I promise I haven't even had any sugar!! Anyway... HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE! I for one am VERY glad to see 2011's backside and I have a great feeling about 2012. I'd love to see each one of us get a take home baby this year. :)


----------



## sarah_anne

Thanks Dodger! I'm still in shock! I couldn't believe it. I almost didn't test because I had cramps last night and this morning, but my hubby was like "But you still haven't started your period, so just test and then we'll know." I think he might have known in some way. He mentioned it shortly after I ovulated because I was nauseous, just like with my last pregnancy. 

I've been SO nauseous tonight, but I'll take nausea over cramps any time. Nausea doesn't worry me. Cramps does.


----------



## sarah_anne

Tarabay said:


> Agh goin INSANE!!!!! I tried to do a wee tweak myself and of course I could nt see anything!!! Don't think it'll be me this time! Maybe just continue to test until af so maybe
> ............. I need will power like Sarah! Let's see what 2moro brings! Nite all xx

Haha. I think my willpower has more to do with how expensive good tests are here. They're like $15 each. I tried to order internet cheapies once and they wanted me to spend $40 to ship them here. 

If you think it will help though, I will you some of my willpower and I'm sending some of my baby dust to all the ladies on here. May it find you wherever you are and give you a super sticky bean and a bulging belly. :dust:


----------



## dodgercpkl

sarah_anne said:


> Thanks Dodger! I'm still in shock! I couldn't believe it. I almost didn't test because I had cramps last night and this morning, but my hubby was like "But you still haven't started your period, so just test and then we'll know." I think he might have known in some way. He mentioned it shortly after I ovulated because I was nauseous, just like with my last pregnancy.
> 
> I've been SO nauseous tonight, but I'll take nausea over cramps any time. Nausea doesn't worry me. Cramps does.

Yeah I'm with you on that. *hugs* Sorry about the nausea, but I'm so glad you are pregnant again and I'm praying up a storm for this to be a happy healthy 9 months for you!



sarah_anne said:


> Haha. I think my willpower has more to do with how expensive good tests are here. They're like $15 each. I tried to order internet cheapies once and they wanted me to spend $40 to ship them here.
> 
> If you think it will help though, I will you some of my willpower and I'm sending some of my baby dust to all the ladies on here. May it find you wherever you are and give you a super sticky bean and a bulging belly. :dust:

OMG! That's highway robbery! Gee Williker! I just put in a purchase for 100 pack of the IC's and it's costing me something like $15 total! I wish you were closer... I'd run some over the border for you!


----------



## sarah_anne

I wish Dodger! I remember shopping in Michigan once and seeing that the 20 pack of First Response OPKs was like $30. It's $67 here! I bought a two pack of tests yesterday for $27, but I had a half price coupon, so I got them for $14, but still. I have never had any luck with dollar store ones, so I don't even bother now.


----------



## dodgercpkl

sarah_anne said:


> I wish Dodger! I remember shopping in Michigan once and seeing that the 20 pack of First Response OPKs was like $30. It's $67 here! I bought a two pack of tests yesterday for $27, but I had a half price coupon, so I got them for $14, but still. I have never had any luck with dollar store ones, so I don't even bother now.

I've had good luck with the ones from my local Dollar Tree and 99 Cent Stores. I never have had even the whisper of a hint of a 2nd line until my bfp and then it picked it up before the OB's office did! Glad you got your 2 for $14! That's still just crazy expensive though!


----------



## Chele78

dodgercpkl said:


> Ok this has nothing to do with your post, but I think I just realized that you have your location in the Netherlands! I'm not Dutch nor living there currently, but my husband is and his family is all there, so it catches my eye whenever I see anything Dutch.  Are you north or south? DH's family is nearish to Eindhoven. :)

Hey Dodger, we live North of Amsterdam, though neither of us are Dutch either! The hubby is English and I'm a US/UK dual citizen. We do love living here though, slowly getting to grips with speaking the lingo!


----------



## pichi

I have no will power when it comes to POAS :haha: but strangely enough the times I am pregnant I've been able to wait because I've had such an 'im out' feeling at the same time... Strange huh?

Temps are now down to what they are like before ov so fingers crossed hormones are sorting themselves out :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Chelle and ladies over the pond! 
Loz, are you feeling any better today? 
Louby, Antelope, how's things? Louby, are you getting any feelings yet? Are you an early tester?
Faye, Ickle, hope you are both ok. 
Emum, hope the hangover wasn't too bad! You must be in the 2ww now. 
Pink, hope you are ok today and looking forward to your hol. I've never been skiing, I'd like to try it but I'm a bit of a Frank Spencer so I think it would be a disaster. 
Tara, hope you are ok and not driving yourself too nuts Hun. I'm hoping for a late bfp for you, or if unfortunately you are out, AF shows soon and put you out of the torment and you can look to next cycle. 
Pichi, hope everything settles for you soon. 
Fili, hope you are ok. How many days till you can go back for another scan? Still rooting for you. 
Mrs MM hi, hope you are ok. Did you get a donation this month?
Afm - looking forward to taking the tree and trimmings down today. Damn thing has been shedding needles badly and baubles keep dropping off! Will be nice to get the house back to a normal level of chaos. 
It's a familiar refrain, but I'm starting to thing AF is on her way. Getting AF style morning cramps, feeling a bit irritable, and struggle to wake up. All classic AF for me. It's quite early but I am due one of my short cycles. The good thing about those is I know sooner rather than later I am out.


----------



## Emum

Hi Mrs M

I'm feeling really rotten today too, and think in fact I have flu and not a hangover at all. I didnt have that much to drink on NYE - about 4 glasses of wine over the whole evening with food, so although more than I'd normally have not enough to make me feel awful for 48 hours!

I got my first peak on CBFM yesterday and first positive OPK so think I am probably ovulating today so not quite in 2ww yet. We had a stressful time in Ireland visiting my parents so I think that delayed ovulation by a couple of days as I was predicting to ovulate on NYE.

Back off to bed now!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh bad times! Hope you feel well enough to get some bding in to catch that eggy! I've got either the remnants of the last cold or the start of a new one bubbling under but they all seem to blend into one. Oh and I had super vivid weird dreams last night, don't know if that's an AF thing or something to get excited about? Trying not to get my hopes up this month anyway.


----------



## pichi

Strange how you got +opks after your cross are MM


----------



## sarah_anne

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh bad times! Hope you feel well enough to get some bding in to catch that eggy! I've got either the remnants of the last cold or the start of a new one bubbling under but they all seem to blend into one. Oh and I had super vivid weird dreams last night, don't know if that's an AF thing or something to get excited about? Trying not to get my hopes up this month anyway.

Vivid dreams was one of my MAJOR pregnancy symptoms both times! I used to remember EVERY dream until about a year ago. Then with both of my pregnancies, I started having weird and really vivid dreams and I could remember so many details! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

pichi said:


> Strange how you got +opks after your cross are MM

Yes..... I think I ovulated a couple of days later than FF thinks, I have been erratic with my temping over Christmas. 
I do tend to have crazy dreams when I am pregnant too but I do think AF will be here by the weekend.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Chele78 said:


> Hey Dodger, we live North of Amsterdam, though neither of us are Dutch either! The hubby is English and I'm a US/UK dual citizen. We do love living here though, slowly getting to grips with speaking the lingo!

Cool! I'm pretty sure that at some point after DH gets his dual US/Dutch citizenship that we'll be moving to the Netherlands. It is gorgeous there and reminds me so much of small town living - well ok the area he lives in does at least.  I get those cottage with a white picket fence feelings there. I have to work on my Dutch though as pretty much my best phrases are "I love you" and "I speak a little Dutch" and the rest of my Dutch is... pretty eh. lol How long have you been living there?



Emum said:


> Hi Mrs M
> 
> I'm feeling really rotten today too, and think in fact I have flu and not a hangover at all. I didnt have that much to drink on NYE - about 4 glasses of wine over the whole evening with food, so although more than I'd normally have not enough to make me feel awful for 48 hours!
> 
> I got my first peak on CBFM yesterday and first positive OPK so think I am probably ovulating today so not quite in 2ww yet. We had a stressful time in Ireland visiting my parents so I think that delayed ovulation by a couple of days as I was predicting to ovulate on NYE.
> 
> Back off to bed now!

Awww! Sorry to hear that you are still feeling so poorly. I hope you get over whatever it is very soon! YAY for ovulation though! Hope you are getting some bding in to catch that eggie. :hugs:



Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh bad times! Hope you feel well enough to get some bding in to catch that eggy! I've got either the remnants of the last cold or the start of a new one bubbling under but they all seem to blend into one. Oh and I had super vivid weird dreams last night, don't know if that's an AF thing or something to get excited about? Trying not to get my hopes up this month anyway.

I hope those super vivid dreams are a sign!!


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies...I slept late today, had to recover from the draining 6 ish hour stomach bug I had. I swear if I wasn't on multivits it would have taken me down for longer.

Theres alot of posts again I'm sure we move faster everyday on this thread!

Had another temp similar to yesterdays, so thats 2 low ones this 2ww...I'm so out lol but its ok this time, as I do need to see my cycle length- but if I had caught it this month I would have been due on my birthday, which is when I got my last BFP.


----------



## Chele78

dodgercpkl said:


> Cool! I'm pretty sure that at some point after DH gets his dual US/Dutch citizenship that we'll be moving to the Netherlands. It is gorgeous there and reminds me so much of small town living - well ok the area he lives in does at least.  I get those cottage with a white picket fence feelings there. I have to work on my Dutch though as pretty much my best phrases are "I love you" and "I speak a little Dutch" and the rest of my Dutch is... pretty eh. lol How long have you been living there?

We've been living here just under two years. I do feel the same about where we live, it's a decent sized regional town, but has a very homey and small town feeling to it. Love being able to be completely car less too, biking and walking everywhere. 

I wouldn't worry sooo much about brushing up on the Dutch, you end up learning what you need to, and the majority of the locals all speak what they claim is "a little" English, but of course they are definitely able to converse nearly fluently. I am much better at understanding Dutch rather than activiely speaking it yet, though we manage to do your basics - groceries, ordering/paying at restaurants, post office, etc... As long as there isn't much deviation from the anticipated phrases, otherwise I have to switch to English. I'm sure having a little one will force us to get much more fluent and integrated though.

When will he be able to get Dutch/US dual citizenship? I had to be in England for three years before applying and taking a test, etc...


----------



## Tarabay

hey everybody! loz im with ya, i must be out, im STILL testin and still not a def line there, so frustrating!!!!!!!! anyways heres the pics.........................................
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0125[1].jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0133[1].jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0137[1].jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## pichi

I think I see a line on that last pic :)


----------



## Tarabay

Really???? Maybe a close up pic????


----------



## Tarabay

close ups!!!! dont think there any better!!!! grrrrr im angry at myself, why cant i get it right!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0133[1].jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0127[1].jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Emum

I don't see a line I'm afraid in any of them. But it is still too early for you to get a reliable answer. You could well be pregnant but not have enough HCG yet to trigger a BFP. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Lozdi

I had another BFN today as expected but I fulfilled my self imposed early testing run and I'm happy to just wait and see now! I just wanted to monitor dpo 5-10 for possible early positives so that my FF chart would be accurate if I did get an early one. As I'm now 10 dpo with no AF my short luteal phase worries have been put to rest. My boobs say pregnant, my instinct says I'm not.

Sorry Tara I can't see a line hun but my eyes are pants! Had a BFP with my youngest before the BFP I accepted, simply because the first was so faint I didn't see it til I had the stronger BFP a week later then compared the 2!


----------



## Tarabay

am i still early at 13/14 dpo?????? annoyed at myself cuz i cant get bloody 2lines and annoyed at myself for letting myself get so annoyed!!!!


----------



## sarah_anne

Tarabay said:


> am i still early at 13/14 dpo?????? annoyed at myself cuz i cant get bloody 2lines and annoyed at myself for letting myself get so annoyed!!!!

The last time I was pregnant, I didn't implant until 11dpo, so it wouldn't have shown up at 13dpo. One of my friends also couldn't get a + on a HPT until she was 28dpo (2 weeks after her AF was late).


----------



## Emum

Its hard to draw any conclusions from your chart as it has so few temps in, but looking at it, you are a maximum of 13 dpo, maybe 12. From recollection, you'd only have about an 80% chance of getting a BFP now if you were pregnant

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=12

Is the chart I use. It only analyses results of women who tested and were in fact pregnant, and tells you what the percentages are for each day of the cycle post ovulation.


----------



## Lozdi

Sarah is right there some late BFP's are extremely late! I wish I could take your stress away, but I'm afraid its just a waiting game. :hugs:

Hi Emum...would you mind having a gander at my chart and see what you think? I do believe I am out but from all the FF research I have done I know that the temp can do allsorts after O and it still be a pg cycle. Its all very fascinating!


----------



## Emum

Hi Lozdi

It hasn't dipped far enough to suggest you are definitely out, nor has it risen to suggest a triphasic chart which is a good sign, but not conclusive either. If you add that to erratic temping times and likely disruption to normal eating, drinking and sleeping patterns over the holiday period, I'd say, I don't know what the outcome will be for you! But will keep fingers crossed.


----------



## Lozdi

Oddly enough, my temping times were the most un-erratic after O, and in all of the christmas and new year cafuffle...I have only had 2 beers! :haha: I feel out because I just feel out, but its still very interesting to see what my temp is every morning. I run hot til AF I expect the morning it comes will be when I get a through the floor drop then go back to being cold again!


----------



## Emum

But the fact that you were erratic pre ovulation affects how your cover line was calculated, and if this is inaccurate, then how can you judge whether or not your post ov temps are perilously close to it, or well above? If you weren't also OPKing erratic pre ov temping might also mean that FF gets your ov date badly wrong too. Drinking less alcohol than usual will affect you just as much as drinking more. Consistency is the real key!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Chele78 said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> Cool! I'm pretty sure that at some point after DH gets his dual US/Dutch citizenship that we'll be moving to the Netherlands. It is gorgeous there and reminds me so much of small town living - well ok the area he lives in does at least.  I get those cottage with a white picket fence feelings there. I have to work on my Dutch though as pretty much my best phrases are "I love you" and "I speak a little Dutch" and the rest of my Dutch is... pretty eh. lol How long have you been living there?
> 
> We've been living here just under two years. I do feel the same about where we live, it's a decent sized regional town, but has a very homey and small town feeling to it. Love being able to be completely car less too, biking and walking everywhere.
> 
> I wouldn't worry sooo much about brushing up on the Dutch, you end up learning what you need to, and the majority of the locals all speak what they claim is "a little" English, but of course they are definitely able to converse nearly fluently. I am much better at understanding Dutch rather than activiely speaking it yet, though we manage to do your basics - groceries, ordering/paying at restaurants, post office, etc... As long as there isn't much deviation from the anticipated phrases, otherwise I have to switch to English. I'm sure having a little one will force us to get much more fluent and integrated though.
> 
> When will he be able to get Dutch/US dual citizenship? I had to be in England for three years before applying and taking a test, etc...Click to expand...

He'll be able to apply for it in 2013, which is his 3 year mark for residency. We will be putting in for his permanent greencard in a few months. I'll be so glad to be done with this part of immigration! lol

Yeah I've actually spent several months living there at various times, but I also know that in the smaller towns, English is less prevalent. Besides, it's always been a plan of mine to learn Dutch because that's part of who my husband is and I want to honor that. :)



pichi said:


> I think I see a line on that last pic :)

I was thinking the same thing! :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,

Another day of DIY. 

Loz - glad you are feeling a bit better. I don't think your chart rules you out. If you look at my Nov chart I had falling temps for 4 days and still got my bfp, which okay didn't last but doesn't mean you won't be pg.

Tara - still can't see anything. As you are not sure how many dpo you are it may still be early like the other said.

Emum - sorry to hear your not feeling the best, hope its not long lasting and you still bd and catch the egg tonight.

Sarah - How are you feeling today - yay, still so excited for you.

Dodger - how are you? :hugs:

Mrsmig - you may not be out for this month. Don't lose hope yet. I hope you are not getting a new cold. You'd think with all the vits we'd be immune!!

Hi pichi and chele.

Fili - thinking of you lots. I hope the days haven't been to long for you. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> But the fact that you were erratic pre ovulation affects how your cover line was calculated, and if this is inaccurate, then how can you judge whether or not your post ov temps are perilously close to it, or well above? If you weren't also OPKing erratic pre ov temping might also mean that FF gets your ov date badly wrong too. Drinking less alcohol than usual will affect you just as much as drinking more. Consistency is the real key!

Well that just shook my charting confidence! I discarded the ones taken that were done at wildy wrong times. I am consistent with beer- I consistantly only have about 2 beers a week (except for the month after the MMC where I had one large one every single night) which was necessary to block out dreams. Might just not bother with the temps and just rely on OPK's. Just when I think my chart looks good (not good as in definately pg good, but good as in at least kinda busy) it turns out none of it is really useful except the OPK's. Oh well.


----------



## pichi

Tarabay said:


> Really???? Maybe a close up pic????

i seen them on my phone but now i'm on the laptop i can't see them so well :dohh:

*Lozdi* i can't see your chart :S


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - Keep going with your temps, if you keep consistent then it is still very good. Don't stop now.


----------



## Lozdi

But I'm not always consistent, and just because I have been since O doesn't mean I can keep it up all month, and Emum made a very valid point. Some things I'm good at and some things I'm not good at, its best if I stick with the ones I am good at! Which is pretty much just POAS. I'm super good at that.


----------



## Emum

Oops. I didn't mean to upset you Lozdi! Why not keep temping for a bit and see if it helps. Not all women are affected greatly by variations in temping time, and you won't know if you are one until you try. 

It's also worth bearing in mind that the chart is just a tool. It doesn't make any difference to the outcome, particularly in the 2ww, and it's easy to get completely obsessed and hung up on it (and even sometimes to start entering or omitting data just to make it look better :) ). That's why I decided not to temp this month, and I think MrsMM who is the expert temper also decided not to temp after 10dpo because it just messes with your head. You can always find a pregnancy chart which looks like your own in my experience even if you aren't, and I suspect also non pregnant charts identical when you are.


----------



## pichi

i was going to stop temping at around 10dpo but it's just habit (been temping for 3 years) and so i continued taking and stopped imputing a few days after my bfp... my temps wouldn't have indicated my MC because i just got my temp drop to normal today.

i don't temp at the same time but i find as long as i've had the same amount of sleep behind my readings they're accurate and show OV which tends to be CD19


----------



## Lozdi

Oh no I'm not upset don't worry! :hugs: But your point was very valid indeed- and I am self admittedly an excellent POASer! It is a fun tool- I so far haven't started entering stuff to make it seem more likely, but I do alot of chart research, and I see you can find charts of all types, I have found non pregnancy and pregnancy charts that look like mine lol I find the whole website fascinating. FF wouldn't even give me crosshairs on advanced detection until I discarded my high had-a-big-sleep-in-temps.


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> i was going to stop temping at around 10dpo but it's just habit (been temping for 3 years) and so i continued taking and stopped imputing a few days after my bfp... my temps wouldn't have indicated my MC because i just got my temp drop to normal today.
> 
> i don't temp at the same time but i find as long as i've had the same amount of sleep behind my readings they're accurate and show OV which tends to be CD19

Ahh, I didn't consider that- I pretty much have the same amount of sleep before each temp also. I do like temping, maybe next cycle I'll switch detection to OPK only but temp anyway and only record it in my paper chart- then if I get a BFP input all the temps and see what it did!


----------



## pichi

the thing with temping is if you're going to do it you need to keep a lot of factors the same throughout the whole month in order to get a 'valid' chart. for example if you had the heating on it can bugger it up,thicker blankets etc... although it doesn't change the temp by much it can make it fluctuate slightly... 

i'm not bothered on individual temps as such, as long as you get a shift to indicate OV you're fine :p


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> the thing with temping is if you're going to do it you need to keep a lot of factors the same throughout the whole month in order to get a 'valid' chart. for example if you had the heating on it can bugger it up,thicker blankets etc... although it doesn't change the temp by much it can make it fluctuate slightly...
> 
> i'm not bothered on individual temps as such, as long as you get a shift to indicate OV you're fine :p

hahaha! Blankets have been a sore point between OH and I for just that reason! He wants to switch to the thicker blanket but I started this cycle with the thinner one and by golly, I'm keeping it til AF! You should have seen his face when I said we are not going to change covers til I get my period. Priceless! I keep the night time heating constant, and even how I sleep-feet sticking out and arms sticking out but never my butt! :haha:


----------



## pichi

haha! we switched to the thinner one because the winter blanket cooks me in the morning when the heating pops on... i'm sure i've lost a stone just because of that :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

:haha:If your like me then you probably find it harder to get out of bed if its too toasty...I've been known many a time to wake, temp, then sleep again. :sleep:


----------



## pichi

ah, i can't do that with a 13month old singing down the monitor at me at 8am lol


----------



## Lozdi

Ah, indeed. My youngest is 4 so tends to like to play with his bro for a bit before forcing us out of bed. Got to get back into the school night rhythm in a couple days now though, earlier nights and no sleep in after temping.


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Another day of DIY.
> 
> Loz - glad you are feeling a bit better. I don't think your chart rules you out. If you look at my Nov chart I had falling temps for 4 days and still got my bfp, which okay didn't last but doesn't mean you won't be pg.
> 
> Tara - still can't see anything. As you are not sure how many dpo you are it may still be early like the other said.
> 
> Emum - sorry to hear your not feeling the best, hope its not long lasting and you still bd and catch the egg tonight.
> 
> Sarah - How are you feeling today - yay, still so excited for you.
> 
> Dodger - how are you? :hugs:
> 
> Mrsmig - you may not be out for this month. Don't lose hope yet. I hope you are not getting a new cold. You'd think with all the vits we'd be immune!!
> 
> Hi pichi and chele.
> 
> Fili - thinking of you lots. I hope the days haven't been to long for you. :hugs:

Hi Pink! :flower:

I'm feeling pretty good today. No cramps! I've had a bit of nausea last night and today and a headache, but I'm doing okay. My boss told me that she was 12 weeks pregnant today! I'm not going to be telling ANYONE I'm pregnant until I have my first scan and even then, I'll probably wait to tell my work until I'm showing. 

How are you doing?


----------



## cherrished

I have been reading this thread over the past few days I must say you ladies are so inspirational all you have been through I love hearing your success stories they really give me faith n hope, I just wanted to say how much this thread has helped me I suffered 
My miscarriage new years eve I was totally gutted took me two years to conceive due to pcos, they said my pcos has gotten worse and doc didn't think I could do this on my own anymore and would need help so I was shocked to discover I was pregnant, I really didn't know how to handle or cope with a miscarriage I had a chemical pregnancy just before my beautiful son Zachary was conceived, it seems everytime my doc says ivf is what they recommend I conceived lol ;)... I was truly upset when I miscarried but reading your experience and talking to you ladies has really helped me... I'm going to try and conceive again fingers crossed I manage to get another bfp soon and I really hope all you ladies do too and to the ladies pregnant massive congratulations xxxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink, going to try to get another scan today or tomorrow. Just want it to be over! X x x


----------



## mohini12

hi fili
is everyting ok?you ate going to scan.


----------



## Tarabay

Hey just on my fone so can't say much but just wanted to send u a hug fili!!!!!!!!!! I really hate that this has happened to u!!!! Anyway I just wanted to let u no that I was thinking about u!!! Xxxxoooo


----------



## pichi

Fili I am so sorry that they won't just scan and find out for you :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi fili - Have you managed to get a scan booked? The waiting between scans is the worst, the days never seemed to end, plus the fact I wasn't sleeping either. I hope you get some answers today and I really hope things just show a slow growing bub. :hugs:

Cherrished - Sorry for your loss and that you are here with us. I am glad we have been of some small help and we are here for you. I don't know much about pcos but fingers crossed you get your natural bfp very soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Fil, morning all! How is everyone today? I was tempted to test and then realised how ridiculously early it was! 
What's everyone up to here? It's chucking it down and blowing an absolute hoolie so I won't be going far. Salon still shut, not back at work till thursday. OH in bed with the flu so I won't see much of him today.


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning mrsmig - REALLY bad gales up here. Bridge closed again but this time I am at home rather than work and not able to get home. Hope you OH feels better soon, man flu is such hard work on us!!

I woke up crying this morning, even woke OH. I was dreaming of going for a scan (but it was like a theatre/op situation) and nobody realised why I was there (to confirm loss) and everyone was all so happy round about me. I very rarely remember my dreams never mind wake up during them. Definitely getting signs of ov which is testing my not ttc resolve severely.


----------



## Emum

Yep, blowing a gale here too. First day back at work for OH. We considered doing the deed this morning but were both too knackered. Maybe tonight, though I think I am most likely 1 dpo now.

Plans for the day are to hit the gym this morning. Really want to lose the excess Chrissie weight as fast as possible and get into peak ttc condition.

Hope all goes well for you today fili.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Emum, hi Pink. Pink, so sorry you had that horrible dream. It's hard when you can't control your subconscious. I can imagine how hard it is trying not to conceive. There has only ever been about one time in the last ten years I haven't wanted to conceive and that was when dd was a baby and the thought of preventing seemed so alien. After what you have just been through it must be bloody impossible. 
Emum, I have piled it on. If I don't get a bfp this cycle I'm off back to slimming world, which works for me. I loathe the gym!
Fil, still rooting for you.


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning All!
Really bad gales here too and torrential rain - oh if the January blues aren't bad enough, I think we all deserve a holiday!

Fili - I am thinking of you lovely. Have you managed to arrange a scan yet? Hugs to you at this terrible time hun :hugs: 

Welcome to all the new comers :wave: and I'm sorry you have found yourself here!

Sarah - OMG congratulations lovely!!! Am I right in thinking you caught the egg straight after MC? :happydance: 

MrsMig - Still no crosshairs for me on FF but to be honest I'm not even sure if they will appear this month as my temping has been of a very very poor effort - woops! I'm not sure when exactly i ovd but I have a rough idea from the one +opk so think I will just work from there. And if I haven't caught the egg this time I will make sure that I am temping and poas properly next month! 
Any way how you feeling? Been doing any symptom spotting? 

Aww Pink sending you hugs today hun :hugs: your dream was not a nice one for you to remember at all xxxx I hope you are feeling as ok as can be!

Hope everyone else is all ok :wave: anyone testing today?

xxxx


----------



## pichi

Pink where in Scotland are you? the winds are mental here too. sound's like my roof is going to fly off!

that sounds like a horrible dream :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Pichi - near Dundee. Tay Road Bridge closed (again!!) but like I said I am on the right side of the water today, in Fife. It seems worse than a few weeks ago, it was bin day todayso there is rubbish all over the place. Shed roof still on for now!!


----------



## pichi

pinksmarties said:


> Pichi - near Dundee. Tay Road Bridge closed (again!!) but like I said I am on the right side of the water today, in Fife. It seems worse than a few weeks ago, it was bin day todayso there is rubbish all over the place. Shed roof still on for now!!

i'm near dundee also! haha. i'm on the other side of the bridge to you (Angus) small world


----------



## pinksmarties

:) Have you met ickle on here? She too is from Angus. I haven't seen here for a while, hope she is okay and had a nice Christmas.

Just having a quick break from painting the ceiling, better go back at it!!


----------



## pichi

i don't think i have... 

right, i'm away to take this christmas tree down!


----------



## filipenko32

Hi everyone, thanks for your nice words. I managed to get an urgent appointment at the gp's this morning, so that she could book a scan for me at the epu. This was done but the earliest urgent time they had was this Friday at 9.45 so that's ok as it leaves a week between scans for a certain diagnosis. I am very very sick though as at the last count my hormone levels were 37000 and so they must be more than that now as I an hardly keel any food down! Horrible when there's no benefit to it :nope:
Did anyone here have a mc like mine have always been, so for my last 3 mc I go for a scan at 7.4 last period dates and the baby was 6.4 LMP with a heartbeat that eventually stops. Anyone have that pattern?


----------



## Tarabay

ah pink that dream sounded awful! hope ur feelin better now! :hugs:
fili - :hugs: for u too! i hope u get that scan asap!!!!!

Hi everybody!!!! :wave: how is everybody today???

the wind is dreadful here too, it kept me up half the night, the slates on my roof were rattling like mad!!

well, today i tested AGAIN!! :haha: seriously somebody needs to knock some sense into me!!!! i was doin so well, didnt even thin about it till i was 8dpo! Anyway, i usually pee in a cup and dip the test but 2day i was soooo tired i just poas so i could do it and get back into bed! well i poas and then i wiped (sorry tmi) then.....................................AF!!!!!!!!!!! What a waste of a test!!!!! so obviously the test was bfn and for the past week i have been DEF seeing things!!! :blush: so today i am ordered lots of IC's! good idea???? i think so!! :haha: so tired today now :coffee: didnt wake till 11 and now i cant get myself into gear to clean my house!:hangwashing: needa get it done today or tomorrow as its my birthday on thursday!!:cake: wooohoooo!! dont think im gna bother with temping this cycle as i NEVER remembered to do it!

ps. sorry i have been a bit out of it recently, think i got a bit self obsessed with my testing!!!! :blush::brat: sorry!!!!


----------



## Tarabay

sorry fili, just missed ur post!! im sorry that i am of no help what so ever! im glad u got a scan booked! it is horrible for u thta ur so sick! is there any chance of a lil tiny bean in there or am i way out?????


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Cherrished :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. You'll find alot of support here.

Hello everyone else...I'm so out lol temp crash through the floor of my coverline, boob normalisation, just waiting on AF now, who I expect either tomorrow or the day after but not today as cervix is still firmly closed. I'm ok with it! I can't believe it, but I'm ok with it. Probably won't be ok with it next month though! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Tara I'm sorry you got AF :hugs: You should get proper drunk on your birthday, because you may well have a BFP next month...and then you'l be unable to drink for a whole nine months so I suggest you make the most of those birthday drinkies!


----------



## Tarabay

i totally agree loz!! :wine:

sorry about ur temp dip too! maybe just hold onto a lil bit of hope??? i would still be hopin if i was u, but we have all realised that i am crazy!!!! :wacko: 
maybe we will get our BFP's together next cycle! :thumbup: im not that bothered either, im more angry at myself for obsessing so much over testing!! thats y i am ordereding IC's! onwards and upwards!!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Nope I'm not hoping now, I'm prepped for AF! I don't allow myself to be too hopeful because I'm a fan of not being disapointed so I'll probably think I'm out every month once I hit 10 dpo then if I get BFP it shall be a nice surprise. I'm glad I am about to know my cycle length thats for sure! Day 31 today, so I reckon its a 32/33 day jobby.

I don't get internet hpt's- but simply because at the local pharmacy suresign do 2 for just 1 pound and I used them before they NEVER leave evap lines, and are 25 miu/ml.


----------



## hopeithappens

fili - is there any way a little bean cd still b there? i hope so :hugs:

tara - sorry to hear the witch got u but like loz says make the most of a drunken bday, if i dont get a bfp by fri ill b doing the same off out with family on fri for my bday which is also thurs lol 

pink - that dream sounds awful i hate those dreams where u wake up and think its real, i had 1 lastnyt a girl i work with found out she was preg and hadnt even been trying i was happy 4 her but gutted so ran into a room which doesnt even exist where i work and burst out crying then i woke up

Hi to everyone else ive missed sorry

afm - boobs still really sore, nips were really tingly lastnight, had af type cramp yesterday again so kept running to the loo and checking lol, some dull cramp today but doesnt feel like af cramp, the past few cycles ive had the day that af has arrived ive had extremely painful cramp for about an hr then it arrives so i keep waiting for it, got a bfn this morning i think im 11dpo but because i here of so many ppl getting their bfps on 10dpo i keep thinking i must b out now, but then last time i didnt get any kind of line til 12dpo, i cant believe how impatient ive been the last few days


----------



## Lozdi

I get those cramps just before AF aswell Hope, I think its the cervix opening to let it through, Its only just before AF and the day it starts which is what makes me think its the cervix.


----------



## filipenko32

Loz are you talking about your cervix again, I knew it!!! :rofl: :rofl: that is one well loved cervix!!


----------



## filipenko32

No chance for my bean, it's a 'has been' :haha: Bad joke sorry :blush:


----------



## sarah_anne

loubyloumum said:


> Morning All!
> Really bad gales here too and torrential rain - oh if the January blues aren't bad enough, I think we all deserve a holiday!
> 
> Fili - I am thinking of you lovely. Have you managed to arrange a scan yet? Hugs to you at this terrible time hun :hugs:
> 
> Welcome to all the new comers :wave: and I'm sorry you have found yourself here!
> 
> Sarah - OMG congratulations lovely!!! Am I right in thinking you caught the egg straight after MC? :happydance:
> 
> MrsMig - Still no crosshairs for me on FF but to be honest I'm not even sure if they will appear this month as my temping has been of a very very poor effort - woops! I'm not sure when exactly i ovd but I have a rough idea from the one +opk so think I will just work from there. And if I haven't caught the egg this time I will make sure that I am temping and poas properly next month!
> Any way how you feeling? Been doing any symptom spotting?
> 
> Aww Pink sending you hugs today hun :hugs: your dream was not a nice one for you to remember at all xxxx I hope you are feeling as ok as can be!
> 
> Hope everyone else is all ok :wave: anyone testing today?
> 
> xxxx

I did! I couldn't believe it! I thought it would take me a few months after my miscarriage and here I am 34 days later with nausea and a BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

hope to follow in your footsteps sarah!


----------



## sarah_anne

pichi said:


> hope to follow in your footsteps sarah!

I hope EVERYONE here follows in my footsteps soon!!!


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> No chance for my bean, it's a 'has been' :haha: Bad joke sorry :blush:

Oh Fili...what are you like? And yes it is a very well loved cervix! So have you been for the second scan now? :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - I can't believe the EPU didn't give you an appointment last week for the rescan this week. What a stupid way to go about thing especially as the epu know what may be happening. For everyones sake (yours and theirs) leaving it a week will allow a proper confirmation and then you'll never have that what if if you had one too soon. Still, I am mad you have to go back through your GP to get another scan - madness.

Tara - sorry AF turned up. I'd do what loz suggests and have a large one or two. I plan to on my birthdday when AF shows.

Hope - I didn't get my bfp till 12dpo, so hold on in there.


----------



## pichi

i got a faint faint bfp on 10dpo but wasn't actually able to proper see till 12dpo x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Louby! You never know, let's hope you've caught that egg. 
Tara, sorry to hear the hag got you :-( 
Afm - another pregnant friend. My friend from post natal group, I went round for a cuppa this morning and she told me. Bless her she said she was dreading telling me as she didn't want to upset me, and even went to the lengths of googling how to tell a friend who has had miscarriages that you are pregnant. Bless her, I was so touched by that. 
I am pleased for her as she has been trying for about a year. There are 7 of us who kept in touch after post natal, our babies all born late in 2009. We were all first time mums and all started trying again around the same time. I was first to fall pregnant, getting my bfp in march last year. The second found out she was pregnant around the time of my miscarriage, and her little boy was born in November. The third found out in the summer, just before I got my next bfp. The third found out just after. So that leaves me and another two to go. I just can't help feeling that once they all have a toddler and a baby, if I am not in that position then things will shift and I won't want to be part of the group any more, which makes me feel sad.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins, please don't think like that. I know its hard, especially seeing them fall one after another but you will get yours too and it will stick! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Loz. Fili, I must have missed your post, sorry. I can't believe they didn't book you in last week either! What sort of way is that to carry on? I hate EPAU's. I think hell is an EPAU.


----------



## loubyloumum

I agree with Loz. Mrsmig you will get your sticky bean and have your wonderful toddler and beautiful baby :hugs: 
Tara I'm sorry the :witch: got you - she is such a b***h sometime hey! I hope she isn't being too hard on you! I also agree a great big birthday drink is in order for you this weekend :drunk:
Hope, I didn't get my BFP until 13dpo so you never know hun fxd for you.

Fili, I'm so sorry I cant help you much. However my mc was also a blighted ovum and I had my repeat appointments for scans booked there and then at the EPAU. Like Pink I am horrified that you had to go through your GP for a follow up appointment :hugs: I was also given a direct access form on a number of occasions if I wanted/felt the need to go to them sooner! I feel so bad for you right now xxx

I was just comparing my chart with others on FF and I have been such a bad charter this month - tutut to Louby! :dohh:


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Louby your charts not so bad, juts a few temps missing. My temps crashed this morning and I feel cold I am so out, now planning next month and making a shopping list! OPK's, EPO, and the dreaded AF pads! I think I need to stock up on multivits too.....and BEER yes I'm going to have a drunken AF! :haha: Well slightly tipsy anyway I don't ever get properly drunk. Been looking into how to bring my O forward a bit too, hoping to find a natural method. Maybe if I go to bed earlier....lol


----------



## filipenko32

I know it's such a faff and a crazy way of doing things isn't it??! I was mad this morning when I called the docs and said I needed an urgent appointment and the receptionist said 
: 'What for...? (chewing gum) "Early pregnancy." "How a along are you?" WTF does that have anything to do with it. I lost it and said so!! She mumbled some stupid excuse. The whole mc process is frustrating from top to bottom, no two ways about it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Louby, I agree with Loz. I overlaid my chart on yours and if you had hadnt have missed those temps before your positive opk you would probably have got your cross hairs. Not that my chart is anything to go by because I have been equally crap!
Loz, I am interested to see if you can find some way of bringing ov forward. I'm not keen on how late mine is either.


----------



## Lozdi

Ok I just read that O'ing late has a chance of increasing MC chance because the egg is older than an earlier Ovulation. I also read that agnus castus can bring O forward, and has done for some ladies- One used to O between CD19-24 but one cycle on agnus she O'd on CD15.

I'ma get me some of that! research continues I will keep us all updated! This year, Early O is the new black! :haha: Its mentioned as vitex so I don't know if theres other ingredients this shall be part of my research.

Googletastic!

Fili I'm cross with your EPAU. They should be handling it all its nothing to do with your GP. :growlmad: You have the appointment or are they still being farcical? Do I need to roll up my sleeves and pay them a visit? I will! :ninja:


----------



## Lozdi

Here- this is not one to take lightly read the possible side affects :wacko: I'm still going to....just not after O.

https://altmedicine.about.com/od/herbsupplementguide/a/Vitex.htm


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I took agnus castus when I was trying for Edie. I got pregnant the first cycle I took it. For some reason I haven't taken it this time round. If I don't get bfp this cycle I will be now.


----------



## filipenko32

Ooh when in your cycle do you take that mrs migg?


----------



## Lozdi

Thats promising Mrs Miggins! I'm definately getting some. Looking into licquorice root now, apparently that can move O forward but is not recommended in cases where there is a blood pressure or blood sugar or kidney issues. I must move quick on what I'm going to need I'd say I have 2 days absolute maximum before AF and I want it all ready to take on day 1.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My phone had a floopy then and I appear to have thanked you for that! Gawd, it was 3 years ago so I can't remember exactly but I think I took it from the first day of my AF. My best friend took it when she was struggling to conceive after her mc and got pregnant and a couple of times when trying to get her periods back on track and ended up pregnant both times. In fact it is beyond me why I haven't used it this year.


----------



## Lozdi

Floopy! :haha:

Af til O for agnus I think, but it did say that the job is done by O so no need to take after that.

Licquorice is apparently to be taken on CD 5-9 for just 5 days but no mention of disage just yet.


----------



## LolaAnn

hey ladies im back... 9DPO did a cb digi not pregnant :( I'm hoping its just because it's early. I was so so hopeful for this cycle. I'm off to tesco to buy more tests!


----------



## dodgercpkl

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks pink, going to try to get another scan today or tomorrow. Just want it to be over! X x x

*hugs* Sucks that you have to wait until Friday and that you had to go through your GP to get the scan.... I'm hoping and praying that your little bean is just a slow grower! Keep us posted for sure!



cherrished said:


> I have been reading this thread over the past few days I must say you ladies are so inspirational all you have been through I love hearing your success stories they really give me faith n hope, I just wanted to say how much this thread has helped me I suffered
> My miscarriage new years eve I was totally gutted took me two years to conceive due to pcos, they said my pcos has gotten worse and doc didn't think I could do this on my own anymore and would need help so I was shocked to discover I was pregnant, I really didn't know how to handle or cope with a miscarriage I had a chemical pregnancy just before my beautiful son Zachary was conceived, it seems everytime my doc says ivf is what they recommend I conceived lol ;)... I was truly upset when I miscarried but reading your experience and talking to you ladies has really helped me... I'm going to try and conceive again fingers crossed I manage to get another bfp soon and I really hope all you ladies do too and to the ladies pregnant massive congratulations xxxxx

*hugs* So sorry you had to join us here. I too have PCOS although my OB and endocrinologist said my hormones at least were managed before I got my bfp. I still lost the baby, and like you had been trying for a long time - only 17 months for me though. Still it just plain sucks to have waited so long to begin with and then to lose it... I'm so sorry that it happened to you too. I'm praying for all of us ladies to get our bfp's this year!



Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi Fil, morning all! How is everyone today? I was tempted to test and then realised how ridiculously early it was!
> What's everyone up to here? It's chucking it down and blowing an absolute hoolie so I won't be going far. Salon still shut, not back at work till thursday. OH in bed with the flu so I won't see much of him today.

Sounds like all you ladies in the UK are in for some fun today with those winds. I hope you all stay safe! Sorry to hear that your OH has the flu. :( Hope he gets better soon!



pinksmarties said:


> Morning mrsmig - REALLY bad gales up here. Bridge closed again but this time I am at home rather than work and not able to get home. Hope you OH feels better soon, man flu is such hard work on us!!
> 
> I woke up crying this morning, even woke OH. I was dreaming of going for a scan (but it was like a theatre/op situation) and nobody realised why I was there (to confirm loss) and everyone was all so happy round about me. I very rarely remember my dreams never mind wake up during them. Definitely getting signs of ov which is testing my not ttc resolve severely.

*hugs* I didn't go back to find the post where you asked about me, but I'm doing better. I had a good cry last night because someone linked a really powerful song about infertility/miscarriages. I love the song, but it made me bawl and start looking for other mc or infertility songs. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry about that awful vivid dream you had. :hugs::hugs::hugs:



Tarabay said:


> ah pink that dream sounded awful! hope ur feelin better now! :hugs:
> fili - :hugs: for u too! i hope u get that scan asap!!!!!
> 
> Hi everybody!!!! :wave: how is everybody today???
> 
> the wind is dreadful here too, it kept me up half the night, the slates on my roof were rattling like mad!!
> 
> well, today i tested AGAIN!! :haha: seriously somebody needs to knock some sense into me!!!! i was doin so well, didnt even thin about it till i was 8dpo! Anyway, i usually pee in a cup and dip the test but 2day i was soooo tired i just poas so i could do it and get back into bed! well i poas and then i wiped (sorry tmi) then.....................................AF!!!!!!!!!!! What a waste of a test!!!!! so obviously the test was bfn and for the past week i have been DEF seeing things!!! :blush: so today i am ordered lots of IC's! good idea???? i think so!! :haha: so tired today now :coffee: didnt wake till 11 and now i cant get myself into gear to clean my house!:hangwashing: needa get it done today or tomorrow as its my birthday on thursday!!:cake: wooohoooo!! dont think im gna bother with temping this cycle as i NEVER remembered to do it!
> 
> ps. sorry i have been a bit out of it recently, think i got a bit self obsessed with my testing!!!! :blush::brat: sorry!!!!

Bah! So sorry the witch got you. :( I just ordered a 100 pack of IC's as well. I've found so far that I don't get evaps. At least in the year and a 1/2 of testing I've never gotten a single evap despite using IC's, dollar store, various other brand tests. I know that's a whole lot, but since it was a whopping $15 for the 100 pack and I know I'm going to be using a fair few to test the hCG out of my system, I figured it was worth it. HAPPY EARLY BIRTHDAY!!!! :cake:



hopeithappens said:


> afm - boobs still really sore, nips were really tingly lastnight, had af type cramp yesterday again so kept running to the loo and checking lol, some dull cramp today but doesnt feel like af cramp, the past few cycles ive had the day that af has arrived ive had extremely painful cramp for about an hr then it arrives so i keep waiting for it, got a bfn this morning i think im 11dpo but because i here of so many ppl getting their bfps on 10dpo i keep thinking i must b out now, but then last time i didnt get any kind of line til 12dpo, i cant believe how impatient ive been the last few days

Definitely give it some time. I do think you are still early!



sarah_anne said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> hope to follow in your footsteps sarah!
> 
> I hope EVERYONE here follows in my footsteps soon!!!Click to expand...

I'm still so over the moon for you Sarah!! I hope we all follow in your footsteps soon too!



LolaAnn said:


> hey ladies im back... 9DPO did a cb digi not pregnant :( I'm hoping its just because it's early. I was so so hopeful for this cycle. I'm off to tesco to buy more tests!

Definitely early! Give it a few more days. I know a bunch of ladies that haven't seen lines until after 15dpo!

AFM - I've still been spotting, and it got heavier last night, but then lighter this morning. I'm still classing it as spotting on FF because I don't want FF to kick me into a new cycle already until I see if this bleeding continues to get heavier. It was heavy enough early this morning that I definitely needed a pad and not just a liner. Which disrupted my DH's jumping my bones plan. :haha: I hope this means that my body is getting rid of whatever it needs to so that my numbers start skyrocketing to below 5 hCG soon!

Like I said above, a lady in another thread on this forum posted a very powerful tearjerker of a song and it totally made me bawl. It was a fantastic song, though the words could have come from my own heart and it really spoke to me. It led me to some other wonderful songs, and all in all I had a good much needed cry last night. If you ladies would like me to post it so you can hear it too, just let me know. :) 

Today I go in to have more blood taken, and hopefully I'll find out my numbers from Friday's test. In non-ttc related news, I got all my books purchased for my classes that start on Monday and I'm so excited! Silly probably, but I haven't been to school for 10-15 years and I'm actually really looking forward to going back and graduating college! If I really enjoy this semester, then I might look into going for some certificate courses or possibly my bachelors degree in something. We'll see how everything goes with this first though. I need to make sure that I have my attention span for classes back first. lol


----------



## filipenko32

Dodger thanks x x x I would be dreaming of opks and ic s and cbfm and charting and babies in those classes!!! Good luck with everything. Oh yeah let's hear the song! Hope your hcg buggers off soon x x x


----------



## Lozdi

Oh God I just got a faint second line. A TLP (Tiny Little Positive.) OH MY GOD its there...its so faint but its so there. I don't know what to do!!!!!! OHH MY GOD, But I'm out.....WTF.

OH MY GOD.

I wasn't even going to test today but I found a random test from after my MMC.

HOLY SHIT. I repeat...HOLY SHIT! I daren't breathe what if its gone in the morning?? This wasn't even FMU....arrrrgggghhhhhh!!!! 

Ladies...calm me please! :wohoo::headspin:

I'm going to implode!


----------



## filipenko32

Omg loz!!!!!!, post it, post it!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Lozdi

Lola have hope I tested every day since 5dpo....just got my little line today.


----------



## Lozdi

I can't post it lol It will never show up on camera its so faint! Oh stuff it I'll try!!!! Don't hold out hope though its so faint bless it! Then I shall run to the pharmacy for some more tests! Oh goodness me I was so ok with being 'out' this has me in a shocker!


----------



## filipenko32

Pink I'm sorry about your dreams, they are not nice at all, I suffer from those kind of dreams too but being on the steroids seems to have halted them. Four or so days before my bad scan I had a small dream that my red lipstick fell down the toilet. The toilet was flushing away of its own accord and I was trying to rescue it. I did fish it out of the toilet but it was dirty and unfit to use. I only remembered this dream after it was broken after my scan when i realised the next day I had lost my red lipstick. Still haven't found it! Weird ey? Hate dreaming x x x


----------



## filipenko32

It's a positive loz!!! It will be! You can't have faint lines on those things and it not be positive!! Congratulations sooooo pleased for you!!! :headspin: :headspin: :yipee: :yipee: x x x x x x


----------



## Lozdi

My line is very camera shy- I shall try with the next test.

Dreams scare me- the main reason I stay up so late is becasue the more cream crackered I am when I hit the pillow, the less likely I am to remember the dreams.

I'm in a panic now...I was ready for AF but if it comes now I've seen this line I will be psychotic.


----------



## Tia30

Hi,

I went to see my midwife last week who could no longer find my babies heartbeat. I got sent to the hospital for a scan where it was confirmed that the baby had died and I would need to be induced as I was nearly 19 weeks pregnant. I was induced on xmas eve, the baby came but the placenta did not. i was kept in overnight and had it surgically removed and finally released on Christmas day. The consultant had apparently told my partner I had a heart shaped womb but this is the only information I have been given. They have said to go back in 6 weeks to get the results of the bloods and the autopsy. 

My partner is keen to try again and even bought some ovulation tests for me this morning. I have no idea when I will have a period or when I will be fertile again or whether I even want to. So many people are saying different things to me. I just feel so confused and frightened. I don't think I could go through that again. I do think that perhaps it was stress related. My grandfather had died only 3 weeks before, coupled with work stress, and being terrified of the impact the pregnancy was going to have. The sad thing is I only told them I was pregnant and then it was all gone 2 days later. 

I got pregnant the first time I tried - effortlessly. I didn't see this coming at all. I took the test to see if the I had ovulated or not and said not. A part of me is so desperate to be pregnant again I can't breathe properly. I am still lightly bleeding, I think that must mean it's too soon.


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> It's a positive loz!!! It will be! You can't have faint lines on those things and it not be positive!! Congratulations sooooo pleased for you!!! :headspin: :headspin: :yipee: :yipee: x x x x x x

I know, the reason I like these tests so much is the lack of false +'s and evaps...but now I worry incase its not a sticky and I get AF....ahhhh either way this time is a stress! My much loved cervix is higher than ever before and the whole area feels like its toughening up. Crikey!


----------



## Bride2b

Tia30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went to see my midwife last week who could no longer find my babies heartbeat. I got sent to the hospital for a scan where it was confirmed that the baby had died and I would need to be induced as I was nearly 19 weeks pregnant. I was induced on xmas eve, the baby came but the placenta did not. i was kept in overnight and had it surgically removed and finally released on Christmas day. The consultant had apparently told my partner I had a heart shaped womb but this is the only information I have been given. They have said to go back in 6 weeks to get the results of the bloods and the autopsy.
> 
> My partner is keen to try again and even bought some ovulation tests for me this morning. I have no idea when I will have a period or when I will be fertile again or whether I even want to. So many people are saying different things to me. I just feel so confused and frightened. I don't think I could go through that again. I do think that perhaps it was stress related. My grandfather had died only 3 weeks before, coupled with work stress, and being terrified of the impact the pregnancy was going to have. The sad thing is I only told them I was pregnant and then it was all gone 2 days later.
> 
> I got pregnant the first time I tried - effortlessly. I didn't see this coming at all. I took the test to see if the I had ovulated or not and said not. A part of me is so desperate to be pregnant again I can't breathe properly. I am still lightly bleeding, I think that must mean it's too soon.

Hi Tia, I dont usually come on this thread, but I am kind of glad I did now. I know how you are feeling I lost my baby boy at 19 weeks, 5 weeks ago. I know what you are going through. My circumstances were different to you, as my waters broke after stomach pains (now I know they were contractions) and when they examined me when I reached the hospital my babys heart was still beating away nicely :cry:, anyway I gave birth to him 8 hours after my waters broke, and this has been the most heartbreaking ordeal I have ever been through. I have my 6 week check next Monday - where I hope to get answers on why this happened. Like you I am desperate to be pregnant again (which is why I find myself lurking around the TTC after loss threads), and like you I have no idea what my body has in store (I am still waiting for AF to arrive, and bled for a good 18 days after my loss). I dont know how familiar you are with B&B but there is a great thread in the Loss Support part where there are a few of us who have all had recent 2nd trimester losses. You might want to come over and join us there, its been no end of help to me over the last 5 weeks & I am not sure I would have coped without everyone there. Many of us are all desperate to try again....and a few are now expecting again. If you need to ask anything then please do, take care xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Oh Tia, I'm so sorry, thats devastating :hugs: you will find a ton of support here, this thread is a true healing place to be. Yes its too soon if you are lightly bleeding, you must wait til the bleeding stops to avoid infection. 

A heart shaped uterus is much like it sounds- heart shaped instead of pear shaped. The medical term is bicornuate or bicornate. You need a doctor to assess the degree of it, because there is a wide variation. It can increase chances of a loss but it really does depend on the degree and also where implantation takes place. If I were you I'd get on their backs about assessing the extent of it so you know the risks. Heres the wiki on it-

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bicornuate_uterus

If you want to watch out for when you are fertile fertility friend is a good way, by tracking your temperature and other signs including the OPK's. Its fascinating to see what the body does during the cycle.


----------



## Tarabay

oh wow just realised this thread nearly has 100,000 views! :thumbup: go girls!!!! 

so, just wanted to check something with u all....... well we all know that i def got a + OPK but im just thinkin that i never had any EWCM at any time around O?????? Does this mean anything??? maybe i didnt O when i got the + OPK at all?!?!?!

gna read back now...............


----------



## Lozdi

Tara, I had one single instance of EWCM this month and...TMI- it only made its self apparent after I used my speculum. I think some of us who appear not to have had EWCM actually do get it but it stays up near the cervix.


----------



## dodgercpkl

filipenko32 said:


> Dodger thanks x x x I would be dreaming of opks and ic s and cbfm and charting and babies in those classes!!! Good luck with everything. Oh yeah let's hear the song! Hope your hcg buggers off soon x x x

lol I might be too.  We'll see. The song is here: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ&feature=player_detailpage



Lozdi said:


> Oh God I just got a faint second line. A TLP (Tiny Little Positive.) OH MY GOD its there...its so faint but its so there. I don't know what to do!!!!!! OHH MY GOD, But I'm out.....WTF.
> 
> OH MY GOD.
> 
> I wasn't even going to test today but I found a random test from after my MMC.
> 
> HOLY SHIT. I repeat...HOLY SHIT! I daren't breathe what if its gone in the morning?? This wasn't even FMU....arrrrgggghhhhhh!!!!
> 
> Ladies...calm me please! :wohoo::headspin:
> 
> I'm going to implode!

OMG OMG OMG OMG!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm totally stoked for you! I'm sitting down immediately and praying for a sticky bean and a happy and healthy 9 months for you Mamma!! :)



Tia30 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I went to see my midwife last week who could no longer find my babies heartbeat. I got sent to the hospital for a scan where it was confirmed that the baby had died and I would need to be induced as I was nearly 19 weeks pregnant. I was induced on xmas eve, the baby came but the placenta did not. i was kept in overnight and had it surgically removed and finally released on Christmas day. The consultant had apparently told my partner I had a heart shaped womb but this is the only information I have been given. They have said to go back in 6 weeks to get the results of the bloods and the autopsy.
> 
> My partner is keen to try again and even bought some ovulation tests for me this morning. I have no idea when I will have a period or when I will be fertile again or whether I even want to. So many people are saying different things to me. I just feel so confused and frightened. I don't think I could go through that again. I do think that perhaps it was stress related. My grandfather had died only 3 weeks before, coupled with work stress, and being terrified of the impact the pregnancy was going to have. The sad thing is I only told them I was pregnant and then it was all gone 2 days later.
> 
> I got pregnant the first time I tried - effortlessly. I didn't see this coming at all. I took the test to see if the I had ovulated or not and said not. A part of me is so desperate to be pregnant again I can't breathe properly. I am still lightly bleeding, I think that must mean it's too soon.

*hugs* I can only imagine how you must feel to have gotten to the 'safe' zone like that and have it all ripped away from you. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so so so sorry for your loss. You've been through so much stress with everything prior to this and with this added in, maybe giving yourself some time would be a good thing. BUT if you do decide you are ready to try again, a LOT of ladies are more fertile in the months after a miscarriage, so take a bit of hope and we'll all be here to support you whatever you decide! *hugs*


----------



## pinksmarties

omg Loz - you must post something. Have you got your second test yet!! POST!! Yay!!!

Hi Tia - So sorry, no words to say really that can help but we are here for you to talk to. :hugs: I would wait until the bleeding has stopped to reduce risk of infection. It may take a while for you to ovulate depending on how high your hcg levels where but I think they level off around 12 week mark anyway.


----------



## Lozdi

Its too faint for my camera unfortunately, I'll do a second test tonight- this one wasn't FMU it was SMU after 4 cups of tea. Glad I enjoyed those cups of tea because its off the menu now! Test was stark white negative with FMU yesterday.


----------



## filipenko32

So sorry tia and bride x x x x can't imagine :cry:


----------



## Bride2b

dodgercpkl said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Dodger thanks x x x I would be dreaming of opks and ic s and cbfm and charting and babies in those classes!!! Good luck with everything. Oh yeah let's hear the song! Hope your hcg buggers off soon x x x
> 
> lol I might be too.  We'll see. The song is here:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqfGqOx2iDQ&feature=player_detailpage
> 
> 
> 
> *hugs* I can only imagine how you must feel to have gotten to the 'safe' zone like that and have it all ripped away from you. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so so so sorry for your loss. You've been through so much stress with everything prior to this and with this added in, maybe giving yourself some time would be a good thing. BUT if you do decide you are ready to try again, a LOT of ladies are more fertile in the months after a miscarriage, so take a bit of hope and we'll all be here to support you whatever you decide! *hugs*Click to expand...

OMG that song bring out so many emotions...totally broke down on the "we just heard our babys heartbeat" I think because this was one of the most amazing experiences of my life when I first my babys at 16 weeks, and then i heard it for the last time shortly before he was born too soon :cry:


----------



## Tarabay

hope -yay birthday buddies!!!

OMG LOZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: IM SOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR U!!! u have to post a pic ASAP, cant wait to see those lines!!!

dodger- thanks for the bday wishes!! i have just ordered my IC's though i only ordered 50, oh i hope thats enough to control my addiction!!!

still WOWZER LOZ!!!!!!! soo happy for u!!!! :hugs: am i allowed to say just a lil bit jealous!!! :dohh::blush: good one though!!! u worked hard this month at it, i needa take a leaf from ur book!!! :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

It will be you next Tara! 

Where's ickle!???!! And faye???


----------



## Lozdi

Bride2b, I'm so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine what you and Tia went through. To think its the safe zone, then its not. If theres one thing we all learn after a loss is that the safest zone is when that baby's out and in your arms. I'm not supposed to watch utube vids with my pay as you go internet but I have to look at this one.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi bride - that song was very moving wasn't it. Sorry you find yourself here also, I can't imagine having to go through that :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

filipenko32 said:


> So sorry tia and bride x x x x can't imagine :cry:

Thanks, well I think I will be joining you ladies over here as my AF must be arriving in the next week or so (hopefully) and you have all been through losses so must have some good advice for trying again.

A bit about me......:hi:
Came off BCP Oct 2010, and got our BFP in August 2011 - totally shocked & utterly thrilled as I thought we should wait until after our wedding to try anymore after my July cycle (we get married in July 2012 - so just under 7 months now), but we were blessed - I think its because I chilled out about ttc, as before I was taking soy, using cbfm, preseed......etc etc. I stopped all of this and fell pregnant. So my baby boy was born on 28th Nov at just over 19 weeks:cry: and I want to be pregnant again.....and really want to be a pregnant bride as I just cant wait until after the wedding, as I want to try and catch the window when we are supposed to be more fertile. I'm not sure how long this window is - does anyone know?? So now I am waiting for AF and to try again, I am terrified of losing again as its just been such an awful heartbreaking experience..xx


----------



## Bride2b

Lozdi said:


> Bride2b, I'm so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine what you and Tia went through. To think its the safe zone, then its not. If theres one thing we all learn after a loss is that the safest zone is when that baby's out and in your arms. I'm not supposed to watch utube vids with my pay as you go internet but I have to look at this one.

Thank you, yes I agree the only time I think I will feel satisfied is when I finally have my baby in my arms. I feel a bit more clued up on things that arent 'normal' now, as that was my first pregnancy I had no idea, and no clue that things could go wrong at that stage. I will certainly be extra vigilant next time round!

Looks like you might be getting your BFP, good luck xx fingers crossed xx


----------



## Lozdi

Oh wow...simply wow. That song was amazing. Can barely see through the tears.


----------



## filipenko32

Omg this thread is so emotional today, I'm off.... It's not helping my 24/7 sickness :haha: x x x


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> Oh wow...simply wow. That song was amazing. Can barely see through the tears.

Me too.:cry:


----------



## Tarabay

filipenko32 said:


> It will be you next Tara!
> 
> Where's ickle!???!! And faye???

Dont mind if im next, just soon would be nice!! :flower: i havent seen them about in ages and ages!!

still cant believe Loz,congrats to u!!!! :happydance:

so im not to worry about EWCM around O time?? cant wait to get AF over and start tryn again!! does O usually fall in and around the same day???

oh bride and tia, so sorry for ur losses, it must be so hard for u both but there is great support and friendship here thta u will find it a fantastic place to be!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Bride2b said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry tia and bride x x x x can't imagine :cry:
> 
> Thanks, well I think I will be joining you ladies over here as my AF must be arriving in the next week or so (hopefully) and you have all been through losses so must have some good advice for trying again.
> 
> A bit about me......:hi:
> Came off BCP Oct 2010, and got our BFP in August 2011 - totally shocked & utterly thrilled as I thought we should wait until after our wedding to try anymore after my July cycle (we get married in July 2012 - so just under 7 months now), but we were blessed - I think its because I chilled out about ttc, as before I was taking soy, using cbfm, preseed......etc etc. I stopped all of this and fell pregnant. So my baby boy was born on 28th Nov at just over 19 weeks:cry: and I want to be pregnant again.....and really want to be a pregnant bride as I just cant wait until after the wedding, as I want to try and catch the window when we are supposed to be more fertile. I'm not sure how long this window is - does anyone know?? So now I am waiting for AF and to try again, I am terrified of losing again as its just been such an awful heartbreaking experience..xxClick to expand...

 Between all the ladies here on this thread most areas of TTC tricks and ways are covered. Fili is the POAS expert! As for your fertile window its 3-5 days in your cycle consisting of the few days leading up to ovulation and the actual day of ovulation. If you would rather not get all technical and complicated about it just yet then I would suggest simply doing the deed every other day throughout the month starting a couple of days after your AF. If that seems a bit physically intense, then OPK's are a good idea- they warn of impending Ovulation and are fairly cheap especially if you get them from home health uk. They arrive pretty fast too. I really enjoyed using OPK's and when you see a + on them it sends me into crazy BD overdrive!


----------



## Lozdi

Tarabay said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> It will be you next Tara!
> 
> Where's ickle!???!! And faye???
> 
> Dont mind if im next, just soon would be nice!! :flower: i havent seen them about in ages and ages!!
> 
> still cant believe Loz,congrats to u!!!! :happydance:
> 
> so im not to worry about EWCM around O time?? cant wait to get AF over and start tryn again!! does O usually fall in and around the same day???
> 
> oh bride and tia, so sorry for ur losses, it must be so hard for u both but there is great support and friendship here thta u will find it a fantastic place to be!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I havent seen them in a while either, but Ickle was on more recently than Faye.

Don't worry about EWCM...to be frank I have never noticed an overabundance of it and this is actually my 5th pregnancy now....eeek. Hope it sticks better than last time. I can;t say whether or not I O on the same day I have only had the one cycle of tracking it but I expect its not always the exact same day but in a certain range of days, if you know what I mean.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Bride2b said:


> OMG that song bring out so many emotions...totally broke down on the "we just heard our babys heartbeat" I think because this was one of the most amazing experiences of my life when I first my babys at 16 weeks, and then i heard it for the last time shortly before he was born too soon :cry:

For me too. The sign about the miscarriages and especially that line about 'What I want most 
Before my time is gone,
Is to hear the words
"I love you, Mom."'

Those just got to me so hard. I've spent my life dreaming about being a mother someday and several years ago, I'd pretty much given up hope because the right man had never come into my life and then I finally found him at age 33. We didn't start trying until after marriage and by then I was already nearly 35. Then to wait 17 months get that blessed bfp and then lose it, it just ... well it's just not fair. But then it's not fair to any of us ladies that want a baby and lose it, no matter how long we've been trying or how long we've known about the pregnancy. 

Another thing that gets me about that song is the first part of it where it talks about the friend that made the decision to have an abortion. I have a cousin by marriage that's had several abortions and given up several other children or had them taken away from her and that part just makes me think of her and what she had that I want and what she chose to give up whether by personal choice or by life choices (she was a druggie).

I'm so so so sorry to hear about what you've been through too. Do definitely stay and post with us. We all have different stories but with a common heartbreak. *hugs*



Tarabay said:


> hope -yay birthday buddies!!!
> 
> OMG LOZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: IM SOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR U!!! u have to post a pic ASAP, cant wait to see those lines!!!
> 
> dodger- thanks for the bday wishes!! i have just ordered my IC's though i only ordered 50, oh i hope thats enough to control my addiction!!!
> 
> still WOWZER LOZ!!!!!!! soo happy for u!!!! :hugs: am i allowed to say just a lil bit jealous!!! :dohh::blush: good one though!!! u worked hard this month at it, i needa take a leaf from ur book!!! :thumbup:

Haha! It was only like a $5 difference between the 50 pack and the 100 pack so I decided it was worth the $5 extra. I know I'll be using a bunch testing this out to begin with...


----------



## pinksmarties

tara - do you have watery cm during ov? ewcm is the best and I do get that but supplement it with pre=seed which I think is fab. The ewcm does indicate your most fertile time and it does help the little swimmers but not everyone gets it.

Bride - I think the consensus is about 3 months for increased fertility. Although this is not a definite proven.


----------



## Bride2b

Lozdi said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry tia and bride x x x x can't imagine :cry:
> 
> Thanks, well I think I will be joining you ladies over here as my AF must be arriving in the next week or so (hopefully) and you have all been through losses so must have some good advice for trying again.
> 
> A bit about me......:hi:
> Came off BCP Oct 2010, and got our BFP in August 2011 - totally shocked & utterly thrilled as I thought we should wait until after our wedding to try anymore after my July cycle (we get married in July 2012 - so just under 7 months now), but we were blessed - I think its because I chilled out about ttc, as before I was taking soy, using cbfm, preseed......etc etc. I stopped all of this and fell pregnant. So my baby boy was born on 28th Nov at just over 19 weeks:cry: and I want to be pregnant again.....and really want to be a pregnant bride as I just cant wait until after the wedding, as I want to try and catch the window when we are supposed to be more fertile. I'm not sure how long this window is - does anyone know?? So now I am waiting for AF and to try again, I am terrified of losing again as its just been such an awful heartbreaking experience..xxClick to expand...
> 
> Between all the ladies here on this thread most areas of TTC tricks and ways are covered. Fili is the POAS expert! As for your fertile window its 3-5 days in your cycle consisting of the few days leading up to ovulation and the actual day of ovulation. If you would rather not get all technical and complicated about it just yet then I would suggest simply doing the deed every other day throughout the month starting a couple of days after your AF. If that seems a bit physically intense, then OPK's are a good idea- they warn of impending Ovulation and are fairly cheap especially if you get them from home health uk. They arrive pretty fast too. I really enjoyed using OPK's and when you see a + on them it sends me into crazy BD overdrive!Click to expand...

Great! I ordered the cheap OPKs from ebay a few weeks ago in preparation for starting again. I've not used them before.....just the CBFM which is so bloody expensive for sticks, but I sold that on ebay after I got my BFP. It helped me pin point my fertile days really well. However I am not sure that I will OV on the same days/if my cycles will be similar to before I got my BFP last time. I will probably be picking peoples brains regarding the OPKs!
I dont think I could handle every other day from after AF...so think it will be every other day when the 3-5 day window approaches. I think thats how I caught it last time!

Just wondered how long everyone has been here for? Have you been TTC for very long? Do you get lots of BFPs? xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> Oh wow...simply wow. That song was amazing. Can barely see through the tears.




pinksmarties said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow...simply wow. That song was amazing. Can barely see through the tears.
> 
> Me too.:cry:Click to expand...

Me too. I've listened to or watched it now something like 10 times and it has made me cry each and every time! It really is a song that is just meant for anyone who has had a hard time with ttc or a mc loss. I'm glad someone posted it because I needed to hear it I think ya know?


----------



## Tarabay

i dont think so, i think i reemember thinkin at the time i got my +opk, wondering y i didnt have any cm at all???????? should i look into using something????


----------



## Emum

Hi bride and Tia. So sorry to read your stories and see you here.

Bride, you asked about the fertile window. Do you mean the period after a loss when you are supposed to be more fertile? No one really seems to know how long this lasts, some doctors say the first month, others say the first three months. It is a relatively short period however. The thinking is that because your progesterone and HCG levels have recently been elevated, the body is more receptive to a pregnancy.

I'm not sure if this helps or not, but this is my experience. I had a MMC with my first pregnancy (after trying for a long time to conceive) and was then unable to conceive again for another couple of years due to PCOS. I had various surgeries and fertility treatments and managed to conceive at last with IUI (using IVF drug protocol). This child was born live at full term, and I then conceived again when he was 3 months old (a total shock as I was fully breastfeeding and not ttc!). When I tried to conceive my third child, it took me 2 years. My fourth was conceived immediately after stopping BC but was a MC at 6 weeks and I have been trying for 4 months now to conceive again without success so far. So I guess my experience is that I was a lot more fertile in the first few months after giving birth, but a lot less fertile after early miscarriages, but I am positive this will vary from woman to woman.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Bride2b said:


> Great! I ordered the cheap OPKs from ebay a few weeks ago in preparation for starting again. I've not used them before.....just the CBFM which is so bloody expensive for sticks, but I sold that on ebay after I got my BFP. It helped me pin point my fertile days really well. However I am not sure that I will OV on the same days/if my cycles will be similar to before I got my BFP last time. I will probably be picking peoples brains regarding the OPKs!
> I dont think I could handle every other day from after AF...so think it will be every other day when the 3-5 day window approaches. I think thats how I caught it last time!
> 
> Just wondered how long everyone has been here for? Have you been TTC for very long? Do you get lots of BFPs? xx

The CBFM is expensive isn't it! I only used it one month before I got my BFP and it didn't give me a peak that month, so I'm debating on whether I want to try it again and then WHEN I should try it again since I'm still going through mc bleeding at times. I might just stick to temping which seems to work well in pin-pointing my ovulation until I see if I'm either pregnant or start a new definite cycle. 

I've only been here a few weeks. My mc happened Dec 7 or maybe 9th... or maybe later depending on how you count it. The 7th was the day I started bleeding, the 9th is when I think I passed most of the tissue, but it was only a partial, so I'm still going through the last parts of it and waiting for my numbers to drop.

As for ttc, my husband and I started our ttc journey in June of 2010 and didn't conceive until Nov 2011. I have pcos and it caused my cycles to disappear completely after I went off of bc. I was diagnosed with pcos on Aug 2011, had my first mini ovulation in October and November was the first cycle that I actually had a true chance, so I guess all that means good things for another bfp. I hope. lol Since I never had a normal cycle prior to my bfp, I have absolutely NO idea what to expect now after my mc. I'm hoping that my body will continue to function and that ovulation will occur at some point soonish after my hCG levels drop.


----------



## Bride2b

Yes Emum this was what I meant, 3 months is pretty short especially when they often say after a later miscarriage that you should wait 3 months until your body is back to normal to try again. All I can say is that there is no way I am waiting, it took 10 months to get our BFP last time and can not wait that long again! I have my follow up on Monday, I am sure they will tell us when it is safe to try again, but we've not done anything to stop it happening since I stopped bleeding.....no one said anything to us about it. Maybe they thought it would be insensitive to tell me about conceiving after I have just delivered a baby that didnt survive. I just hope we get a BFP soon as its the only thing thats keeping me going, I just want to be mummy and am so much more desperate for it now.x


----------



## Bride2b

dodgercpkl said:


> The CBFM is expensive isn't it! I only used it one month before I got my BFP and it didn't give me a peak that month, so I'm debating on whether I want to try it again and then WHEN I should try it again since I'm still going through mc bleeding at times.
> 
> Since I never had a normal cycle prior to my bfp, I have absolutely NO idea what to expect now after my mc. I'm hoping that my body will continue to function and that ovulation will occur at some point soonish after my hCG levels drop.

Thats a tricky one really, I guess if you roughly know you are going to OV then CBFM is probably a good idea, but seems a lot of money when you may not OV, but then I guess you would know -or not as the case may be for you! I guess it shows that you dont need a peak with it to get a BFP!

Why is it soooooo bloody hard to ttc. Sounds like you have had a nightmare & cant imagine what its like to have pcos & not know from one month to the next what your body is doing!:hugs:

Sorry about your loss too, its so recent and so near to Christmas. If the bleeding is on and off it probably means its coming to an end :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I haven't had time to read through the thread properly and welcome the new ladies, but I will when I get chance. Just want to give big congrats to Loz and tell you all that I have just found out my other close friend from post natal is pregnant. 2 in one day! And my oh can't understand why I feel like the stuffing has been knocked out of me. When I asked him if he understood why I felt like this he told me not to snap at him.


----------



## Lozdi

Bride2b said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry tia and bride x x x x can't imagine :cry:
> 
> Thanks, well I think I will be joining you ladies over here as my AF must be arriving in the next week or so (hopefully) and you have all been through losses so must have some good advice for trying again.
> 
> A bit about me......:hi:
> Came off BCP Oct 2010, and got our BFP in August 2011 - totally shocked & utterly thrilled as I thought we should wait until after our wedding to try anymore after my July cycle (we get married in July 2012 - so just under 7 months now), but we were blessed - I think its because I chilled out about ttc, as before I was taking soy, using cbfm, preseed......etc etc. I stopped all of this and fell pregnant. So my baby boy was born on 28th Nov at just over 19 weeks:cry: and I want to be pregnant again.....and really want to be a pregnant bride as I just cant wait until after the wedding, as I want to try and catch the window when we are supposed to be more fertile. I'm not sure how long this window is - does anyone know?? So now I am waiting for AF and to try again, I am terrified of losing again as its just been such an awful heartbreaking experience..xxClick to expand...
> 
> Between all the ladies here on this thread most areas of TTC tricks and ways are covered. Fili is the POAS expert! As for your fertile window its 3-5 days in your cycle consisting of the few days leading up to ovulation and the actual day of ovulation. If you would rather not get all technical and complicated about it just yet then I would suggest simply doing the deed every other day throughout the month starting a couple of days after your AF. If that seems a bit physically intense, then OPK's are a good idea- they warn of impending Ovulation and are fairly cheap especially if you get them from home health uk. They arrive pretty fast too. I really enjoyed using OPK's and when you see a + on them it sends me into crazy BD overdrive!Click to expand...
> 
> Great! I ordered the cheap OPKs from ebay a few weeks ago in preparation for starting again. I've not used them before.....just the CBFM which is so bloody expensive for sticks, but I sold that on ebay after I got my BFP. It helped me pin point my fertile days really well. However I am not sure that I will OV on the same days/if my cycles will be similar to before I got my BFP last time. I will probably be picking peoples brains regarding the OPKs!
> I dont think I could handle every other day from after AF...so think it will be every other day when the 3-5 day window approaches. I think thats how I caught it last time!
> 
> Just wondered how long everyone has been here for? Have you been TTC for very long? Do you get lots of BFPs? xxClick to expand...

Every other day during fertile is pretty much what I did. Its on my chart if you fancy a peek- seems the link had stopped working but I fixed it earlier. When you use OPK's I recommend testing twice a day, because if you have a short surge and only test once a day you could miss it. Don;t use FMU, test with second or third morning urine. This is because LH that causes the surge isn't in the urine until late morning. Then after at least 4 hours of not drinking much and not peeing, test again at around 4pm-8pm range incase you have a late starting surge. My surge this cycle was less than 24 hours and I do believed I O'd that very night.

I have been here since the beginning of November but I didn't speak up at first, I lurked and read the entire thread and joined in on page 377 if I remember right! (Now they can't shut me up) I had a MMC, 7 week shape found at 12 week scan. I'm now terrified of it happening again. This cycle was my first ever official attempt at TTC. I have had one really early loss I was unaware of until I lost it at age17, 2 healthy and somewhat crazy boys, my MMC, and a little faint line today.

I was told I was fine to TTC straight away but that was because I had a scan at 3 weeks after MMC that confirmed my uterus was back to shape with a proper lining.


----------



## Lozdi

I hope my temp goes back up tomorrow, else I shall worry. :wacko: I feel pretty hot and bothered at the moment, and extreme thirst is kicking in.


----------



## Chele78

dodgercpkl said:


> The CBFM is expensive isn't it! I only used it one month before I got my BFP and it didn't give me a peak that month, so I'm debating on whether I want to try it again and then WHEN I should try it again since I'm still going through mc bleeding at times. I might just stick to temping which seems to work well in pin-pointing my ovulation until I see if I'm either pregnant or start a new definite cycle.

Dodger - I don't know if amazon in the States do the same, but I've been getting my test sticks for the CBFM as a subscribe & save deal, which from amazon.co.uk is like £12-15 for 20 sticks. Also just to note, it's pretty rare to get a peak in your first month of using the CBFM, as it needs to learn your cycle and relative hormone levels. I'm doing a combo of temping, CBFM and CB opks... Lol overkill?


----------



## Chele78

Congrats Loz... That's super news. Hopefully you'll get temp rise and darker lines with tomorrow's FMU!

Bride and Tia, so sorry you have both found yourselves here, but like everyone else has said, this thread holds alot of support and knowledge too for TTC'ing again and coping with the emotions of it all.


----------



## Lozdi

Not sure I can wait til tomorrow to test again. I have calmed down a bit now though thank goodness I think my bp was going through the roof! I must go do some housework I have done nothing at all yet and OH will be back soon. I'll do my cleaning in bursts between googling and posting!


----------



## pichi

congrats *Loz*!

*Tia* i'm sorry for your loss :( hopefully you catch that eggy again soon x :hugs:

afm: took a test and bfn so i guess that draws a line for that MC... that sounds so harsh but i don't mean it that way


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> congrats *Loz*!
> 
> *Tia* i'm sorry for your loss :( hopefully you catch that eggy again soon x :hugs:
> 
> afm: took a test and bfn so i guess that draws a line for that MC... that sounds so harsh but i don't mean it that way

Don't worry we know how you mean it. By the time you get a - after a MC its the weirdest sort of relief mixed in with sadness.


----------



## sarah_anne

I'm feeling so down today ladies. Maybe it's just reading all of the terrifying stories of loss, but I'm SO worried that I'm going to miscarry again. I know that it's ridiculously unlikely that I'll miscarry again, but I can't help worrying. I have another blood work appointment on Thursday and I'm going to try my best to convince my doctor to get me an earlier scan. I don't think I can wait 7-9 more weeks to get a scan. Even if they can get me in at 8 weeks or something. That's way more manageable than 10 or 12.


----------



## pichi

yeah exactly. i just feel a sense of relief and the fact i know it's 'done' i am guessing by the earlyness of it; it must have been a chemical.

*sarah* it's just natural to feel like that. i feel like it now and i've not even conceived again! having had a loss will your gp/mw take extra care with you? as in will you have an early scan etc... this will put your mind at ease i would think.


----------



## sarah_anne

pichi said:


> yeah exactly. i just feel a sense of relief and the fact i know it's 'done' i am guessing by the earlyness of it; it must have been a chemical.
> 
> *sarah* it's just natural to feel like that. i feel like it now and i've not even conceived again! having had a loss will your gp/mw take extra care with you? as in will you have an early scan etc... this will put your mind at ease i would think.

I hope so. I think that a scan will definitely put my mind at ease. When I see him again on Thursday, I'm really going to push for one. I know there's no sense in going before there's a heartbeat, but I want to go as soon as possible after that.


----------



## Lozdi

sarah_anne said:


> I'm feeling so down today ladies. Maybe it's just reading all of the terrifying stories of loss, but I'm SO worried that I'm going to miscarry again. I know that it's ridiculously unlikely that I'll miscarry again, but I can't help worrying. I have another blood work appointment on Thursday and I'm going to try my best to convince my doctor to get me an earlier scan. I don't think I can wait 7-9 more weeks to get a scan. Even if they can get me in at 8 weeks or something. That's way more manageable than 10 or 12.

I feel the same fear. Over here, I noticed in the notes with my last scan appointment that if I'd had a scan anywhere after 8 weeks to consider that a dating scan. Knowing that policy I'm going to request a dating scan at 8 weeks...maybe you can do the same?

Just did another test with fairly diluted urine and not much of it either...still see a faint line!


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:


> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling so down today ladies. Maybe it's just reading all of the terrifying stories of loss, but I'm SO worried that I'm going to miscarry again. I know that it's ridiculously unlikely that I'll miscarry again, but I can't help worrying. I have another blood work appointment on Thursday and I'm going to try my best to convince my doctor to get me an earlier scan. I don't think I can wait 7-9 more weeks to get a scan. Even if they can get me in at 8 weeks or something. That's way more manageable than 10 or 12.
> 
> I feel the same fear. Over here, I noticed in the notes with my last scan appointment that if I'd had a scan anywhere after 8 weeks to consider that a dating scan. Knowing that policy I'm going to request a dating scan at 8 weeks...maybe you can do the same?
> 
> Just did another test with fairly diluted urine and not much of it either...still see a faint line!Click to expand...

I'm wondering if I may be able to request an 8 week dating scan given that my last cycle was a pregnancy and miscarriage. That's why my doctor said he usually advises couples to wait one cycle - only for dating purposes.


----------



## sarah_anne

Congrats Loz!!!! I'm SO excited for you!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## auntylolo

Aaaaahhhhh! Loz! Major congrats! Sorry I haven't been posting, but I've been in a lurking mood since I just wish it was time to get a definitive answer when testing. Still getting -ves which is what I'm expecting, so I think I'm justngoing to keep testing until the :witch: comes, and until then I'm pupo:winkwink:


----------



## auntylolo

sarah_anne said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling so down today ladies. Maybe it's just reading all of the terrifying stories of loss, but I'm SO worried that I'm going to miscarry again. I know that it's ridiculously unlikely that I'll miscarry again, but I can't help worrying. I have another blood work appointment on Thursday and I'm going to try my best to convince my doctor to get me an earlier scan. I don't think I can wait 7-9 more weeks to get a scan. Even if they can get me in at 8 weeks or something. That's way more manageable than 10 or 12.
> 
> I feel the same fear. Over here, I noticed in the notes with my last scan appointment that if I'd had a scan anywhere after 8 weeks to consider that a dating scan. Knowing that policy I'm going to request a dating scan at 8 weeks...maybe you can do the same?
> 
> Just did another test with fairly diluted urine and not much of it either...still see a faint line!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering if I may be able to request an 8 week dating scan given that my last cycle was a pregnancy and miscarriage. That's why my doctor said he usually advises couples to wait one cycle - only for dating purposes.Click to expand...

They may actually want you to have an early scan since you can't rely on your lmp, fxd:thumbup:


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh thats good thinking, bring up the dating purposes these doctors are so concerned about, and also tell him how concerned you are, how much the MC frightened you, and that its best for you and your baby if your mind is put to rest as too much stress is never a good plan. That combo should definately get you an early scan. I plan to simply demand one but as mine was a MMC I can stand to be a bit more forceful with them. I'll demand politely, but it will be a demand none the less and I shan't take no for an answer!


----------



## Bride2b

Lozdi said:


> Just did another test with fairly diluted urine and not much of it either...still see a faint line!

POAS addict :xmas13:


----------



## Lozdi

auntylolo said:


> Aaaaahhhhh! Loz! Major congrats! Sorry I haven't been posting, but I've been in a lurking mood since I just wish it was time to get a definitive answer when testing. Still getting -ves which is what I'm expecting, so I think I'm justngoing to keep testing until the :witch: comes, and until then I'm pupo:winkwink:

I see you are 10 dpo. I was 10 dpo yesterday...and my test was negative yesterday.......:winkwink: fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lozdi

Bride2b said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Just did another test with fairly diluted urine and not much of it either...still see a faint line!
> 
> POAS addict :xmas13:Click to expand...

I so am! Fili got me started, she is our POAS Master!


----------



## auntylolo

Thanks, I thought I could see a line this morning but I don't know if it's cos I know where the line should be that my eyes are playing tricks on me!


----------



## Lozdi

I was exactly the same! I had to get the white light torch out to be 100% sure.


----------



## pichi

sarah_anne said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> yeah exactly. i just feel a sense of relief and the fact i know it's 'done' i am guessing by the earlyness of it; it must have been a chemical.
> 
> *sarah* it's just natural to feel like that. i feel like it now and i've not even conceived again! having had a loss will your gp/mw take extra care with you? as in will you have an early scan etc... this will put your mind at ease i would think.
> 
> I hope so. I think that a scan will definitely put my mind at ease. When I see him again on Thursday, I'm really going to push for one. I know there's no sense in going before there's a heartbeat, but I want to go as soon as possible after that.Click to expand...

I think that can be as early was 6+4 can't it? aw i hope you can settle down soon. stress is not fun. wait till you get to 2nd Tri, it feels A LOT better then


----------



## MrsMM24

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!! :happydance:

Hoping the new year brings about new cycles that are filled with sticky very dark BFP lines!:dust:


CONGRATS SARAH_ANNE!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


*AFM...* Happy New Year! I am temping again, YAY! AF should be here in a couple days if she follows schedule so I will be back in this race soon with OV around the 18th. I can't wait to POAS! I get my OPKs and HPTs tonight in the mail, I have been tracking the package. Let's get these BFPs rolling ladies:dust:


----------



## Lozdi

Yes around 6 weeks but there can be variations. By 7 weeks what should be visible is rather specific. Ultrasound guidelines say that cardiac activity should be apparent once an embryo is 5mm crown to rump- but at that size its not always easy to see on the screen. First scan is scary.


----------



## pichi

ah ok. i was 7+4 and could see the heart very clearly... think she was 161bpm :)


----------



## loubyloumum

OMG!!!! Loz wahoooo :happydance: congratulations huny! 
Wow wow wow so excited for you lovely! I'm only on my phone so haven't read back muc just a a quick peak and noticed you had got your bfp so had to congratulate you! Sorry to all the newcomers. I find each time I come on there is someone new - makes my heart break for us all! 
Will have a proper catch up later just off to carve the gammon :) xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

I don;t even know if my last babies heart ever even got started on a beat but thats one thing I'll never know. I like to think it did try to start.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm back!! Lozdi, woo hoo!!!!!! I'm so excited for you! Isnt it funny, bfp's of friends on here are such a different kettle of fish to our friends who we see in our everyday life. I have heard of 3 pregnancies today. I am pleased for all 3 ladies but yours is the one that doesn't cause me pain.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Mrs MM good to see you! All the very best to you this cycle.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm back!! Lozdi, woo hoo!!!!!! I'm so excited for you! Isnt it funny, bfp's of friends on here are such a different kettle of fish to our friends who we see in our everyday life. I have heard of 3 pregnancies today. I am pleased for all 3 ladies but yours is the one that doesn't cause me pain.

Awww I shed a tear reading this...I know what you mean its because we Ladies here aren't taking it for granted, we are trying to keep our chins up and best feet forward. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Arg I went on babycenter to calc my due date...and was treated to a reminder that I should be 20 weeks this week. Now I have to figure out how to remove that and start over at 4 weeks. :dohh:


----------



## Tia30

Thanks Bride2b - will check the forum out...xxx


----------



## pichi

i think there's an option to "restart" on babycenter x


----------



## Bride2b

Lozdi said:


> Arg I went on babycenter to calc my due date...and was treated to a reminder that I should be 20 weeks this week. Now I have to figure out how to remove that and start over at 4 weeks. :dohh:

I have an iphone app that has my data stored, I deleted them but then reinstalled ready for the next time (positive thinking and all that) and one still has my last pregnancy stored....24 weeks 3 days :cry: how I wish I got there! Will reset that one though when the time comes to enter my new due date FX


----------



## Lozdi

I'm just going to start a new account with a different email. I wouldn't mind going to the old one sometimes to see where I would have been. I know that seems weird...but I am a little weird!

According to there due date calc, if this bean sticks it will be making an appearance right around my birthday! I would love that, but its so far away. The minute I saw that line today I swear time slowed right down and its not going to feel like 18 months instead of 9.


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:


> I'm just going to start a new account with a different email. I wouldn't mind going to the old one sometimes to see where I would have been. I know that seems weird...but I am a little weird!
> 
> According to there due date calc, if this bean sticks it will be making an appearance right around my birthday! I would love that, but its so far away. The minute I saw that line today I swear time slowed right down and its not going to feel like 18 months instead of 9.

At least the first month's already done though! What's your due date? Mine is September 7th according to the due date calculator, but I bet it changes at my dating scan.


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz- are we going to see a pic or are you waiting till fmu? Soo want to see!! 

Sarah - It is natural to feel scared, make sure you get your early scan and time will go quickly and you get to see your sticky bean.

Mrsmig - I totally agree. I still have to 'hide' people and pictures on FB but would love to shout it out about you guys bfp's!! Such happy fab news.

I did 2 opks's today, supposedly 'just to see' and the second one at 5pm gave me the most postive, postive opk I have ever had!! Why do I do this to myself? Spoke to OH about waiting or trying. I know what my head is telling me I should do but all these bfp's is making me weaken. He is going to think about it as I said I can't make that decision. Arrgh writing this down makes me think I should wait, what is one month more? But then I have to repeat the test 6 weeks later so does that mean more waiting?


----------



## Bride2b

Lozdi said:


> Every other day during fertile is pretty much what I did. Its on my chart if you fancy a peek- seems the link had stopped working but I fixed it earlier.

So had a little peak, now for the questions.....

When you are pg does the temp drop down again? I see yours has dropped massively today. I also looked at sarah_annes and I cant make sense of it as her temp didnt drop like yours?

I did register ages ago but was shit at temping, as I kept jumping out of bed before taking it!! I am now trying to remember my username and password as I might give it a try once AF arrives!


----------



## Lozdi

I am not sure whats going on with my temps- I put in this mornings and was flat convined I would see AF in the next couple of days. It worries me a little, but it may just be that I only implanted last night and thats the actual implantation dip. I won't be stopping the temping just yet awhile anyway so I shall see how it goes. Hoping to see a big fat rise tomorrow!


----------



## Lozdi

Sarah's chart is a beautiful classic example of what a chart should look like when one has conceived- but there are some crazy variations within FF's galleries, I'm fascinated by it all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tia, bride2be, I'm so, so heartbroken to read your stories. I can understand the mixed feelings of wanting to ttc again. Just had a proper chance to read back now dd is in bed. 
I had more stuff to say but that much has gone on I can't remember everything I have read. 
Sarah, it's natural to be scared. But please try not to let the fear outweigh the joy. 
Pink have you decided yet? I wish I could help you.


----------



## sarah_anne

Bride2b said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Every other day during fertile is pretty much what I did. Its on my chart if you fancy a peek- seems the link had stopped working but I fixed it earlier.
> 
> So had a little peak, now for the questions.....
> 
> When you are pg does the temp drop down again? I see yours has dropped massively today. I also looked at sarah_annes and I cant make sense of it as her temp didnt drop like yours?
> 
> I did register ages ago but was shit at temping, as I kept jumping out of bed before taking it!! I am now trying to remember my username and password as I might give it a try once AF arrives!Click to expand...

My temp has been high since I ovulated, but it did drop the last time I was pregnant. It also probably doesn't help that I'm now using a new thermometer, but it has been consistently high with that thermometer since before I got my BFP. I thought that I had been told that your temperature *should* remain higher throughout pregnancy, but that's the "classic" symptom - everyone is different!


----------



## pichi

Loz your temps will prolly go back up again tomorrow :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

Finally! A bit of good news! My numbers have started dropping and dropping significantly. They were 402 and now they are 217, so maybe I'll only need today's blood test before I start testing it out with hpt's! Sad that I'm happy about that, but I just want to be able to have another shot at this and soon.


----------



## pichi

dodger: hope your levels drop for you soon :hugs:


----------



## auntylolo

Aw dodger thats really good news:hugs: will you try again straight away? Do you/did you already chart your temps dodger? I hope you catch some of the :dust: that seems to be flying around this thread atm :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

My computer just had an argument with BnB that kept me off the thread for some time....I started having withdrawals!

I told OH, his reaction was pretty much what I expected. 'I knew it, your boobs are bigger again' Classy! Then again I wasn't classy with the way I told him. 'There is something in my belly that did not get in through my mouth.' :haha:

Dodger when we go through a MC its just so heartbreaking that those dropping numbers at the end bring relief that it will soon be physically over, and then its TTC and mental healing time. I have no idea what my numbers were at all before the MMC.

Been thinking about that actually, and I have decided I don't think I want BHCG bloods drawn with this one. I never used to be afraid of needles but after the MMC they wanted blood every week and they couldn't get the vein in my arm to cooperate and so used a butterfly one in the back of my hand which I found to be horrific. I used to be proud of how well I handled a jab but now I'm plain squeamish!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> My computer just had an argument with BnB that kept me off the thread for some time....I started having withdrawals!
> 
> I told OH, his reaction was pretty much what I expected. 'I knew it, your boobs are bigger again' Classy! Then again I wasn't classy with the way I told him. 'There is something in my belly that did not get in through my mouth.' :haha:

:haha:

Dodger - is funny how we look forward to getting a -ve hpt. Won't be long now.


----------



## Hope39

Lozdi said:


> Oooh thats good thinking, bring up the dating purposes these doctors are so concerned about, and also tell him how concerned you are, how much the MC frightened you, and that its best for you and your baby if your mind is put to rest as too much stress is never a good plan. That combo should definately get you an early scan. I plan to simply demand one but as mine was a MMC I can stand to be a bit more forceful with them. I'll demand politely, but it will be a demand none the less and I shan't take no for an answer!

Congratulations Loz!! So pleased to see another BFP on this thread, my turn next, ha ha

I had had 2 mmc so when i got pregnant for the 3rd time, i asked the midwife for an early scan. The only way she could get it was to tell them i had had some spotting. Total piss take considering i had been through it twice. I then had to sit in the gynae department and tell some right fibs to the sister in charge or whoever it was i seen

I was so pleased to see that heartbeat at 6 weeks then it must have stopped beating that day as bean got no bigger, I had to tell some more fibs to get a 9 week scan where my fears were confirmed?

Loz are you at Queens Med? I couldn't decide whether to move to that hospital, i nearly did until i seen Prof Quenby and she told me to stay at Derby as she knew one of the consultants there

Fili - hope you are bearing up, been thinking of you lots this week, i really thought with all your meds and St Marys help that this was your sticky bean, well i am hoping it still is

xx


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Hope yes I was at queen's. Couldn't fault them except for one young doctor but I recognize it was just his inexperience that made him a plank...it is ateaching hospital after all! The doctor on EPAU said I don't need any other reason than my last pregnancy ended in a MMC to get a reassurance scan with them. I presume that is provided that I call them instead of expecting the midwife to listen. I just know I am going to get that oh but it won;t happen again you can wait til 12 weeks. I'm not accepting that though, no way not at all I would like to see them try!

I know its good to have an excellent consultant, mine was too but I only saw the guy once for 5 minutes, and it was the EPAU and gyne staff that looked after me for the most part and they were amazing. I have also given birth there twice, and it was there I had my first MC yonks ago (was visiting a BF there when it happened) Its my hospital, I'll be going there again...hopefully for a birth this time. 

Fili did you get that scan sorted yet? You have not left my thoughts all day even though I have gone completely scatterbrained and even forgot which side the fridge door opens on.


----------



## pinksmarties

loz - filis scan not till Fri morning


----------



## Emum

For the ladies in the UK a private reassurance scan at around 7/8 weeks is not exorbitant. It depends where you live but it will usually be between £60 and £100.

My personal opinion is that irrespective of any previous losses, it isn't fair to lie about spotting to get a free scan on the NHS. If one is offered or available at the EPAU based on your history all well and good. If it isn't though, and you lie to get one, then some lady just like us who genuinely is bleeding at that point and panicking about what is happening to her will have to wait longer for hers. That doesn't feel right or fair to me.


----------



## karacal

Hi. i'm new to the forums. I had m/c Dec 2011 at 6 weeks. Been doing opks for last week .... all neg. Does anyone know how long before cycle returns to normal???


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> loz - filis scan not till Fri morning

See I should have known that! Scatterbrain is what I am. :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

Karacal - sorry for your loss. It depends on how far pg you where before the mc as the hcg levels need to drop back to near 0 to restart your cycle. when in Dec did you mc? Your cycles may also be altered after a mc. Have you taken an hpt to check your levels have gone back down?


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Karacal :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. Your cycle should start to go back to normal when your bleeding is over and when you HCG drops below 5. It varies alot to be honest. You may ovulate just a few days after the HCG going down, or you may not ovulate til the cycle after. I don't think I ovulated in the cycle starting with my MMC, but I certainly did the following cycle. You will find amazing support on this thread, I can't fault the Ladies on here!

Private reassurance scan near me is just under 100...but seeing as I was told I could have one at the EPAU due to the MMC I will be doing that. I won't be lying- and I can understand your point Emum, but I can also understand why Hope39 would be willing to lie to get an early scan. I can't even come close to imagining how rare 3 MMC in a row is, and if I were in that position I would lie through my teeth if I had to, just for a 5 minute peek and a glimpse at a heartbeat.


----------



## Hope39

Emum said:


> For the ladies in the UK a private reassurance scan at around 7/8 weeks is not exorbitant. It depends where you live but it will usually be between £60 and £100.
> 
> My personal opinion is that irrespective of any previous losses, it isn't fair to lie about spotting to get a free scan on the NHS. If one is offered or available at the EPAU based on your history all well and good. If it isn't though, and you lie to get one, then some lady just like us who genuinely is bleeding at that point and panicking about what is happening to her will have to wait longer for hers. That doesn't feel right or fair to me.

Emum i should have maybe been a bit clearer. The midwife walked back into the room after i had requested an early scan and said i have told them you have had a bit of spotting, i certainly did not ask her to say that as i wouldn't normally want to tempt fate. I don't think its fair that the nhs should make me wait till 12 weeks when i had already had 2 missed miscarriages at 12 week scans. I had to wait a week for the 6 week scan (i worked out i was at 7) and i had to wait 6 days for the scan at 9 weeks so it wasn't as if they rushed me in. If you was genuinely bleeding then i am sure they would not make you wait 7 days

I think anyone that has had 2 missed miscarriages can understand where i am coming from, we should not have to wait to 12 weeks for them to say oh sorry it died at 6 weeks.

I was panicking at 9 weeks as all my symptoms had disappeared and i was right to panick, little bean had died! I don't regret ringing them at 8 weeks and asking for another scan as i didnlt have another scan planned till 12 weeks


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya ladies.

I've been MIA because I decided to take a break from BnB over the hols and what would've been my due date (yesterday). It's really helped me to take my mind off TTC but I've missed all the gossiping and have had over 50 pages to catch up on! I've been reading for hours yesterday and today lol!

Fili - I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope your bean is just developing at a different rate to the average and will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Congratulations to Sarah-anne and Lozdi. I hope your little beans are the stickiest!

Pichi - I'm in Angus too. I'm not a local though, I moved down from North Aberdeenshire when I met my DH :)

AFM - I've had a lovely relaxing cycle so far. No temping, just POAS for my CBFM. No Peak yet, despite being passed my forecasted fertile time, but I'm not too worried. It was my due date yesterday which was very sad and upsetting but I feel like 2012 has now started properly for me and I can now move on.


----------



## Lozdi

I agree, I know I'm lucky to be promised an early scan after 1 MMC, but I think its because there was such a big gap between demise and discovery. You really should be given one automatically after 2 or more MMC's.

At Queen's the EPAU is on the gyne ward and non of it is a walk in place anyway, I was referred there by the maternity sono people, and it wasn't the same day as the scan. I went the day after for part one of the medical, then home and back 2 days later overnight. They had their own sultrasound machine. Lol, I'm just babbling random info about my local gyne ward now...getting tired, the exhaustion is setting in with the extreme thirst!


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Ickle! We were wondering earlier where you had got to-Yesterday must have been a whirlwind of emotions but I'm glad its been a relaxing cycle...maybe the magic of when you decide to simply relax will kick in and grant you a little bean shaped new years gift. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'm hoping that being so relaxed will help. Stress isn't good for your body. I'm trying to work out a plan for how to kick start my weight loss. I think I've put on heaps with the amount of junk I've eaten over the holidays lol!


----------



## Lozdi

I'm probably no help at all when it comes to weight loss. I'm so bad I don't even exercise much except for walking places. OH has taken charge of my eating and exercise lol as if he can make me exercise when I'm not in the mood! I'll happily take his food advice though he is an excellent cook. What exercise do you enjoy? I would kick start it with something you don't hate, you don't want to be torturing yourself.


----------



## Hope39

ickle pand said:


> Yeah I'm hoping that being so relaxed will help. Stress isn't good for your body. I'm trying to work out a plan for how to kick start my weight loss. I think I've put on heaps with the amount of junk I've eaten over the holidays lol!

I've took the plunge and joined weightwatchers tonight, i want to lose a bit of weight before i ttc again

I seem to have gained just over half a stone with each mmc, and everytime i am pregnant my boobs inflate and then forget to deflate when i have a mmc. I have gone from a d cup to an f cup! I thought the assistant was lieing when she measured me at an f

I have started running 3 times a week since the last miscarriage so my fitness is getting better


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Ickle. Good to see you, I have missed you but understand the need for a break. I hope yesterday was ok for you and you feel a little better for walking past that milestone. 
Have you ever tried slimming world? I am going to go back there next week I think if AF shows up. I have tried weight watchers and stuff and slimming world works best for me. I have never needed to lose more than a couple of stone but the last time I went I lost 6.5lb in my first week then consistently lost a couple of pounds a week after that until I got pregnant and fainted unless I could sniff a sausage roll and a bottle of orange lucozade. 
Emum, your point about EPAU and early scans - I have a client who is a sonographer. The people who clog up the system tend not to be us ladies like Hope and Loz but - and this is not me speaking - teenage mums who are just desperate for an early scan so they fib about bleeding. She says the amount of them she sees who have healthy pregnancies is astonishing. And so people like me, who started bleeding at ten weeks, and Fil, and probably all of us, have to wait for a scan.


----------



## ickle pand

I like walking but not at this time of year, so I'm thinking about RPM classes (which is basically spinning) and a power plates class. I know it'll be hard to start with but to see the results I need, I need to get tough on myself.


----------



## ickle pand

I've tried Slimming World but the leader of the class was crap - didn't get any support from her. All she did was weigh us, go round the class discussing our losses/gains and set mini- goals for the following week. I've got all the books still though so I think I'm going to try and stick to the plan by myself.


----------



## sbl

Hi girls,

How are you all??

So I only started to mc on saturday and have my app to see if d&c is needed tomorrow.

How long should you wait after mc to start trying again??

We are devastated after our loss after 2 years of trying but want to get started back on the ttc train again.

xxxx


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum, your point about EPAU and early scans - I have a client who is a sonographer. The people who clog up the system tend not to be us ladies like Hope and Loz but - and this is not me speaking - teenage mums who are just desperate for an early scan so they fib about bleeding. She says the amount of them she sees who have healthy pregnancies is astonishing. And so people like me, who started bleeding at ten weeks, and Fil, and probably all of us, have to wait for a scan.

I didn't mean to be insensitive about what I said. My first miscarriage was a MMC so I know the urge for reassurance. So much so that I did have private reassurance scans for each subsequent one.

I do think they should be offered to women who have had more than one MMC on the NHS, and I would definitely ask for one if I was in that situation, and even plead my case for one. But if it was refused, I'd pay privately for one, rather than make something up. The thing is that a reassurance scan only gives you reassurance on the day you have it, things can, and sadly do, sometimes still go wrong afterwards. A woman who is bleeding but has a baby with a heartbeat can sometimes have their pregnancy saved with a stitch or other treatment, so I couldn't personally feel I might be responsible for delaying her scan even by a day. But this is a personal opinion.

My last miscarriage, I had a private scan again after I started bleeding, and had to wait 2 days because I started to miscarry at the weekend (local NHS epaus were closed too) and it was the longest 2 days of my life. Waiting a week or so would have floored me.


----------



## Lozdi

sbl said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> How are you all??
> 
> So I only started to mc on saturday and have my app to see if d&c is needed tomorrow.
> 
> How long should you wait after mc to start trying again??
> 
> We are devastated after our loss after 2 years of trying but want to get started back on the ttc train again.
> 
> xxxx

 Hello Sbl, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: How long you will need to wait will depend largely on whether or not they think you need a D&C. If you don;t need one, then you can try again when your bleeding stops and when you feel ok to. If you do need a D&C then make the decision on when to try again based on how much lining they had to remove with the D&C. How far along were you?


----------



## sbl

Lozdi said:


> sbl said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> How are you all??
> 
> So I only started to mc on saturday and have my app to see if d&c is needed tomorrow.
> 
> How long should you wait after mc to start trying again??
> 
> We are devastated after our loss after 2 years of trying but want to get started back on the ttc train again.
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Hello Sbl, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: How long you will need to wait will depend largely on whether or not they think you need a D&C. If you don;t need one, then you can try again when your bleeding stops and when you feel ok to. If you do need a D&C then make the decision on when to try again based on how much lining they had to remove with the D&C. How far along were you?Click to expand...

Thank you hun,

I was almost 6 weeks, not long I know but we're heartbroken.

Hoping I wont need a D&C, I just dont want one and I dont think I will need one to be honest. 

I've bled allot so I'd say not.

xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh no, Emum I am agreeing with your point entirely. I just think there should be more provision made for people with previous losses. Unfortunately there is no way of proving whether or not someone is swinging the lead. It is just a crying shame that some people can be cruel enough to pretend to be in that terrible position just to get the early scan. My client calls them "wavers" because they always wave at their babies and scream and it does her head in.


----------



## karacal

m/c started 15/12. HPT was neg on 22/12. doctor said could start ttc again anytime, but opks still neg... tho so mayb have to wait till next cycle


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sbi, sorry you are joining us here. I would say if you don't need a d&c or erpc you are ok to try again straight away.


----------



## sarah_anne

Question for you ladies - I've been having this kind of odd pain on my right side slightly above and over from my hip bone. It's not painful, nor is it cramps. It's just kind of a weird achiness. Is this normal?


----------



## sbl

Mrs Miggins said:


> Sbi, sorry you are joining us here. I would say if you don't need a d&c or erpc you are ok to try again straight away.

Can I ask you what an erpc is hun?? :dohh:

xx


----------



## Lozdi

It may not be long in weeks, but no matter how far along you are its devastating to MC. When we see that + test we start to think and plan and bond straight away. I think you are right and that you probably won't be needing a D&C. I had a MMC, 7 week shape at 12 week scan- I didn't need a D&C even though there was a little material left behind it came away on its own a few days after being in hospital. Our bodies largely do know what to do with these situations, but it all depends on what your doctor says. Tell them that you really don't want one and you would rather just let your body handle it and they have to agree, as long as you have no big risk factors of course. I had a doctor trying to push me to have one and I'm glad I stood my ground! (In that case it was a very young male trainee doctor on a gyne ward, no way was I taking his word for it!) I was later told he was wrong to be so urgent about it.

Remember unless you are in danger of bleeding out, then you don't have to make a decision about a D&C tomorrow if there happens to be materials remaining. See what the doc has to say, and go with what works best for you.


----------



## pichi

Sarah I had that with pixie. Feels kinda like growing pains? I remember feeling like id done a round at the gym and my abs were sore :/


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It is what they usually perform these days rather than the old fashioned d&c. Incredibly depressingly, it stands for "evacuation of retained products of conception". 
It must have been named by a bloke. On here we often refer to it as an Eric. (a couple of us do anyway :-D)
Anyways, it's basically a d&c. They never actually told me when I had mine what they were doing. Thank god for google. But if you do have one, don't worry. The pain and discomfort is, in my opinion, less than bleeding it out naturally. I have done both. But if you have bled the majority of it out they will probably leave you be. Sorry to be so frank, but I think at times like these straight answers help.


----------



## Lozdi

sarah_anne said:


> Question for you ladies - I've been having this kind of odd pain on my right side slightly above and over from my hip bone. It's not painful, nor is it cramps. It's just kind of a weird achiness. Is this normal?

Yes thats normal hun, I have the same! Have before aswell with my boys. But if its worrying you alot, it won't hurt to check in with a midwife about it.

I had some insane aches and pains this 2ww, all over my lower torso!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> It is what they usually perform these days rather than the old fashioned d&c. Incredibly depressingly, it stands for "evacuation of retained products of conception".
> It must have been named by a bloke. On here we often refer to it as an Eric. (a couple of us do anyway :-D)
> Anyways, it's basically a d&c. They never actually told me when I had mine what they were doing. Thank god for google. But if you do have one, don't worry. The pain and discomfort is, in my opinion, less than bleeding it out naturally. I have done both. But if you have bled the majority of it out they will probably leave you be. Sorry to be so frank, but I think at times like these straight answers help.

Eric= predictive text speak for erpc! I was told it would hurt less than the medical, but I'm one of those odd bods who didn't really find the medical painful.


----------



## Lozdi

karacal said:


> m/c started 15/12. HPT was neg on 22/12. doctor said could start ttc again anytime, but opks still neg... tho so mayb have to wait till next cycle

After my MMC, I got + OPK's (almost+, nearly but not quite as dark as the control) roughly 3 weeks after the loss, but I got AF quite soon after, which said to me that I didn't O that time. Maybe you will O late this cycle, but if not try not to let it get you too down- treat the time as an observation of your body's signals, then when you start your next cycle you can do so prepared to catch that eggy! A HPT can be negative but your blood HCG may still be high enough to be classed as + and prevent ovulation. The standard HPT has a sensitivity of 25 miu/ml and some even have a sensitivity of 10 miu/ml...but to have truly negative HCG values, the HCG needs to be less than 5 miu/ml.


----------



## pichi

You will more than likely ov later on in your cycle. I'm guessing im going to ov later than CD19 so keeping an eye out on cm,temps & opks


----------



## Lozdi

Not sure if any of you remember me mentioning Moonstone a while back, I was heading back here after my computer had a fight with BnB and spotted a Moonstone thread in the TTC forum and there is a long list of BFP's from ladies using Moonstone! Never did I think I would see the day where it wasn't just me who believes in Moonstone's feminine energies like that! Just so you all know, I have all sorts of crystals, and my Moonstones do live downstairs in my living room not so far from where I sit at the computer. Maybe there is something in it....:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sarah I had that too with Edie - albeit a little later. I actually spent a night in hospital at 10 weeks ( turned out to be 11 when they scanned me) as they were concerned. All was well and now my house looks like an explosion in a Peppa Pig factory. 
(that may make no sense to you, not sure if Peppa has travelled to Canada yet...)


----------



## sarah_anne

pichi said:


> Sarah I had that with pixie. Feels kinda like growing pains? I remember feeling like id done a round at the gym and my abs were sore :/

Thanks ladies! It was kind of worrying me! It just felt kind of funny, but it's stopped now. It just felt like a weird achiness, but it wasn't cramps or anything I'd even really felt before.


----------



## Lozdi

Oh blimey its gone 1 am! I have to force myself to go to bed, no more staying up super late to hide from dreams. Plus at less than a week til back to school, its time to regain control of my sleep/waking dysfunctions.

G'nite Ladies...and thankyou, I would have imploded today if I didn't have you guys to talk to :flower: :friends:


----------



## sarah_anne

Mrs Miggins said:


> Sarah I had that too with Edie - albeit a little later. I actually spent a night in hospital at 10 weeks ( turned out to be 11 when they scanned me) as they were concerned. All was well and now my house looks like an explosion in a Peppa Pig factory.
> (that may make no sense to you, not sure if Peppa has travelled to Canada yet...)

Thanks Mrs Miggins! I think it was just one of many odd little pangs I'll be getting over the next 35 weeks. 

I've seen Peppa Pig briefly on one of the kid TV channels, but not much. Haha. All I know is that there is no way in hell my kids are watching "The Wiggles" - They disturb me!


----------



## LAenne

I miscarried In August and it took me 4 cycles to get pregnant again. I ended up using ovulation sticks because my cycle was irregular after my mc. I got pregnant on the first cycle using ovulation sticks and am now 5 weeks. Keeping fingers crossed this time everything is ok. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## sarah_anne

LAenne said:


> I miscarried In August and it took me 4 cycles to get pregnant again. I ended up using ovulation sticks because my cycle was irregular after my mc. I got pregnant on the first cycle using ovulation sticks and am now 5 weeks. Keeping fingers crossed this time everything is ok. Hope it goes well for you.

I'm sorry to see you under this forum LAenne, but I'm glad to meet you! Congratulations on your pregnancy! I just found out that I'm almost 5 weeks too (5 weeks tomorrow, but I'm sure my dating scan will change that). I miscarried last cycle and got pregnant right away - I'm still in shock and can't believe it, lol. Praying that you got a sticky bean in there! :flower:


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm TTC after a miscarriage... I'm not 100% sure but I think AF may have came right after the MC. Has anyone else had this happen and have a success story to share? I believe my O will be on or around the 9th. Gonna use the OPKS to see... This may be a silly question, but I've never used the OPKS before... How exactly do they work? Like will it show a double line a couple days before you O or just the day you O?


----------



## Lozdi

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

Hello new Ladies Laenne ans Sweetpea- I'm sorry for your losses :hugs: theres a lot of support here don't know what I would have done without these Ladies!

Fingers crossed for you Laenne, I'm sure your bean will stick this time!

Sweetpea- I don't think AF-like bleeding straight after a MC is classed as actual menstruation by the doctors, I read somewhere that ideally there needs to be at least 21 days of no bleeding or very little bleeding after a MC and before what can be considered AF- but as we all know everybody is different and in that logic any variation is possible! Opk's work by detecting LH- lutenizing hormone. This is present all month long in small quantities which will show up on an opk as a faint second line. OPK's are not considered positive until the LH surge is detected, LH skyrockets just before Ovulation. The surge can last anything from a few hours to a couple of days and sometimes longer, and it is 12-36 hours after the surge that the egg is released. When you are surging, the OPK will have a super dark second line instead of faint, and that is what is considered a positive OPK.

I did the deed the same day as my surge this month, and I got a faint second line on a HPT yesterday, but it is still just as faint today- so not sure yet whether or not I'm to be a success story! 

AFM- Temp has gone back up somewhat...will be keeping an eye on it. Line still faint will be keeping an eye on that too!


----------



## pichi

Also, when using opks don't use fmu- you are best testing in the afternoon (say around 11?) unless stated on the opks themselves :) 
You might get a +opk the day before ovulation. That's hat happens with me


----------



## Mrs Miggins

...and once you think you are getting close to your surge do 2 or 3 a day so you can best detect it. Buy them cheap off the Internet or you will spend a fortune. 
Welcome Leanne and sweet pea. Sorry you have both found yourselves here.


----------



## pichi

Us girls should have our own site on opks, pee sticks, temping and much loved cervix checking :rofl:
think anyone would visit? Lol

Loz- hope those tests get darker for you x


----------



## ickle pand

That's so true! I don't use OPK's but I've learned so much from the other ladies here :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi sweetpea - I have chatted to you on your thread. Hope you are okay. Loz said everything perfectly about opks. Most of us do them about 3 times per day and you have to not drink for 4 hrs prior to testing and to hold your pee in concentrate it up! Don't use fmu as LH doesn't wake up and get going till mid morning!!. I have perfect example of tests from yesterday I can post if you want to see.

Yay loz - any pics yet? Chart looking good, glad your temp had gone back up.

Hope everyone else is okay.

Well, OH was useless yesterday about deciding what to do regards ov. I think he just said what he thinks I want to hear and couldn't justify his choice (to go for it) as that would mean having feelings, emotions and thoughts about it. Sorry for the rant but sometimes he can be a total politician and can't get off the fence he sits on. So as usual it was me that had to say no, I'll wait for the tests.


----------



## Lozdi

Oops yes I forgot about the not OPK'ing with FMU. I did, but only after I had seen the surge start just so I could pinpoint the length.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Thanks for the info ladies! :)


----------



## Lozdi

Pink I'm glad you have come to a decision I know it wasn't easy. 

No pics yet, because its still really faint. I expect slightly darker tomorrow...if its not I might ring the EPAU and bug them for a beta, but I would rather not do that incase they can't find my arm vein again!


----------



## pinksmarties

I am sure it will be darker by tomorrow the way hcg rises and you'll avoid the need for needles. I have never had my betas done or even been offered to me.


----------



## Lozdi

Hmmm just lost internet for a moment...for the second time in the hour since I have been up. I sense an grumpy phone call to my isp in my immediate future!

Should I worry about the continued faintness of the tests? I'm thinking maybe they only get dark at a certain amount of hcg? I wonder if tesco have any tests that are 40/50 miu/ml I'd be interested to see if I get a + with that sensitivity.


----------



## loubyloumum

Good Morning Ladies :)

I'm so sorry to all the newcomers that have found themselves on this thread :hugs: but you are most definitely in the right place for the best support and poas, temping and charting advise you need :)

Sarah, don't worry lovely! I had all the hip/pelvic aches with my son too he is now 3 and half :)

WELCOME BACK ICKLE :wave: we have all missed you!!!
I'm glad you feel like 2012 has now started a fresh for you since yesterday - I'm sure it was a very hard day to get past :hugs: 

Loz.....any pics of these tests? I'm super excited for you eeeek!

Fili, thinking of you hun. I hope you are coping as well as can be under the circumstances xxxx

With regards to early scans me and the hubby have decided we will pay to have a private one done next time for (hopefully) peace of mind. They are £90 here so I think it is a small price to pay since we have already been told there would be no way we would be offered one since we have had one healthy pregnancy before the mc. 

MrsMig, how's things going lovely? Had any temptation to test?

I am going to be honest - I did a hpt today :haha: I have no idea why as I knew it would be neg but I just got the urge lol!
My temps seem to be steady-ish at the mo but still no crosshairs (due to my lack of temping over the festive period) so what do people think by looking at my chart? Ov CD 16 or 17 or any other? I know I have def ovd as my cm is creamy/sticky which it always is post ov (tmi sorry) but I'm just not sure when??

Morning to everyone else :wave: xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink :hugs: that must have been a really tough decision for you to make. I really hope it pays off. 
Loz, those lovely lines will get darker, it's still very early. 
Louby, I'm DYING to test! I am actually going to try to hold off till Monday. Got excited about a nice rise this morning but forgot to open the bloody window last night so I was hot anyway.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Louby, sorry no piccies not until its more than a faint jobby- its worrying me a bit but I have never tested so early before so trying not to freak out lol

I agree with you about O'ing on CD 16 or 17. I lean towards CD16, but with more temps FF might have put it at CD17.

Going to go to peeonastick.com now and see what brands have which sensitivities as I'm hoping to test with a 40/50 miu/ml and see what that says.


----------



## Lozdi

Hey I wonder if I implanted when I had that odd tummy bug that only lasted 6 hours...that was on 9pdo and my line came 2 days after. Hmm. Anyway its research time! Time to turn my line into an entire experiment on HPT sensitivities! :haha:

And yup that is a nice rise indeed Mrs Miggins! :thumbup:


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - my DH does the same thing "I'm happy to do whatever you want". Drives me up the bloody wall! I wish he'd have an opinion about something so important. 

Louby - Thanks :) Time has helped a lot, it's a cliche but only because it's true. I do still have bad days but they're further apart and not as bad as they were in the beginning. I hope that gives some of you ladies who mc'd more recently some comfort that it will get easier to deal with. You won't always have days where you feel overwhelmed and just want to stay in bed and cry. 

AFM - I decided to grab the bull by the horns and book myself in for a class at the sports centre tonight. Their system is down at the moment though so I'm going to have to call back later. I'm going to start as I mean to go on. I'm also going to write down a list of reasons for doing this and things to encourage me for when I'm having an off day. 

Still no peak yet on my CBFM but I'm starting to get twinges in my ovaries today so hopefully things are going to happen soon.


----------



## Lozdi

Louby somewhere near the bottom of your chart page theres the detection method-advanced. Switch it to OPK/Monitor, and you'l get not a coverline, but you will see dpo instead of nothing. I had to do that because I didn't get crosshairs right away either.


----------



## loubyloumum

MrsMig your temp rise is looking great :thumbup:!!! I have just overlaid my chart on yours and yours is looking far far better than mine for sure! I also put in some fake temps the couple of days before my +opk and it gave me dashed cross hairs. But my temps post the pretend ov were crap so Im thinking im out - again :( 

Aw Loz I hope your lines get darker for you soon hun! Let us know if you find any 40/50 miu tests!


----------



## pinksmarties

Ohh fab rise in temp mrsmig. I am not sure how much external temp has to do with things unless its an electric blanket. My mums house is so much colder than mine and my temps stay consistent. Our bodies are designed to maintain a temperature range, fingers crossed!

Going into town, chat later.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - grr so annoying isn't it. Funny how he has an opinion on taps or fireplaces but not something like this!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Lozdi said:


> Louby somewhere near the bottom of your chart page theres the detection method-advanced. Switch it to OPK/Monitor, and you'l get not a coverline, but you will see dpo instead of nothing. I had to do that because I didn't get crosshairs right away either.

Hmmm confused.com! I have done what you said - gone into chart settings and selected default detector as opk/monitor but it hasn't given me any dpo??? :shrug:


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Ickle- can't beat a bit of grabbing the bull by th horns! Especially if it is going to help to achieve your goals. Ovary twinges are odd aren't they I had them noticeable for the first time this cycle and it was bizarre indeed. It ended with quite a sharp pain then I had no pain at all which I think was the actual moment of release! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## loubyloumum

loubyloumum said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Louby somewhere near the bottom of your chart page theres the detection method-advanced. Switch it to OPK/Monitor, and you'l get not a coverline, but you will see dpo instead of nothing. I had to do that because I didn't get crosshairs right away either.
> 
> Hmmm confused.com! I have done what you said - gone into chart settings and selected default detector as opk/monitor but it hasn't given me any dpo??? :shrug:Click to expand...

Hold that thought Loz - ive done it haha! It gives me CD17 as ov so 6dpo! xx


----------



## Lozdi

loubyloumum said:


> MrsMig your temp rise is looking great :thumbup:!!! I have just overlaid my chart on yours and yours is looking far far better than mine for sure! I also put in some fake temps the couple of days before my +opk and it gave me dashed cross hairs. But my temps post the pretend ov were crap so Im thinking im out - again :(
> 
> Aw Loz I hope your lines get darker for you soon hun! Let us know if you find any 40/50 miu tests!

I must have looked at almost a thousand pregnancy charts since I O'd, and trust me there have been some wacky temps that still ended in a +, look at mine it crashed through the floor and I was certain I would see AF. I may still, I'm exited but no longer in ignorant bliss about pregnancy so I'm having a hard time not worrying!


----------



## Lozdi

Ooh apparently first response one step has 100 miu/ml sensitivity and thats the only brand on there that I recognize except for clearblue. If I get a - with that, or a + I will have a better idea of my actual HCG. Yay! I hope they have them at tesco!


----------



## ickle pand

I love peeonastick.com, just remember that it's not been updated in a few years so the info might be out of date. I wish there was a UK table somewhere!


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> I love peeonastick.com, just remember that it's not been updated in a few years so the info might be out of date. I wish there was a UK table somewhere!

Maybe we should make a UK table!


----------



## Lozdi

Haha! I went and filled my pee cup again and used two OPK's, a home health one and a wilkos one, both 20 miu/ml- much darker lines than the HPT's. My theory is that the HPT stays lighter longer until a certan lvl of HCG, whereas the OPK's need to be very precise in the darkness of the line what with it having to detect fluctuating LH. The lines on these OPK's are a similar shade to the opk at the beginning of my last surge- slap bang in between the lightness of a - and the darkness of a +.


----------



## ickle pand

I don't want to feed anyone's POAS addiction, but I'd be tempted to buy a few of these when I next get a BFP lol!

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> I don't want to feed anyone's POAS addiction, but I'd be tempted to buy a few of these when I next get a BFP lol!
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/detectfive-progressive-pregnancy-test.html

Goodness me I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!! I gather they are only available from that site though? I'm flat out of paypal lol


----------



## ickle pand

They had them on Amazon but from the same seller. Might be worth a google though. They look amazing don't they?


----------



## Lozdi

Yes they do and will gove some women reassurace without having to go through the blood draws all the time. 

I have got my feet up under me on the sofa, its so uncomfy, but a bit ago super mega fast huge spider came running at me from accross the room and the feet went up. Gah!


----------



## pichi

Wow that test is a beast. WTH is that!?


----------



## ickle pand

They're not cheap, around £40 for 4, not including shipping and any import tax you might have to pay, but I think it'd be worth it for peace of mind.


----------



## ickle pand

Pichi - it tests different HCG levels so you can roughly gauge what yours is. You can't compare it to the levels you find on charts for what stage you might be because they're for blood which shows a much higher level of HCG but it will show you if things are doubling if you use a couple of them.

This article explains it a bit better. https://pregnancy.about.com/od/pregnancytests/fr/Detect5-Progressive-Pregnancy-Test-Review.htm

Though I don't necessarily agree that if your level is above 25 but below 100 that it'll be over 100 in 2 days - you could have a level of 30 and it triples to 90 in 2 days but that still won't show as a positive for the 100 test. I think I'd do it at a minimum of 4 days apart, if it was me.


----------



## pichi

wow. that is mad. HCG may double at a different speed in one person than it does another so yeah, i'd want to test ever 3/4 days i'd think. 

random Q but Ickle, where in Angus are you?


----------



## ickle pand

I live in Montrose, but I'm at work in Aberdeen at the moment (skiving on my first day back after the holidays lol). I saw on another post that you're in Angus too. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## pichi

Ah i'm Forfar - and i'm also an Amanda hah


----------



## ickle pand

That's not far away at all :) Amanda is a good name lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow loving those hpts ickle!! Yay for the dark lines on opks too loz. Are you getting some more hpt today?


----------



## firsttimer1

As OP i always like to pop in here now again and say GOOD LUCK TO YOU ALL - I hope there are some + HPTs on the way :hugs:

And an extra special :hugs: to ickle pand (Amanda) and Clobo (Chloe) 

XxXxXxX


----------



## ickle pand

Good to hear from you! I can't believe you've only got 10 weeks to go now :) So exciting! Do you know the sex or are you waiting for a surprise? Remember that if you're having a boy, you need to name him after one of Take That lol!


----------



## Emerald87

Hi guys. Do you mind if I come crash your party? Firsttimer1 I was wondering if you got pregnant straight after your MC? From your due date it seems to indicate that but reading through 614 pages I was getting a little tired haha and I didn't want to make any assumptions. I M/C naturally at 5 weeks about 2 weeks ago. I stopped bleeding about 3 days ago but have started again today :(. My HCG is 0 and my uterus is empty. Have an 18mm follicle sitting there hopefully growing - but no LH surge to be heard of yet. I've got ovarian failure (at 24 y/o) so I need this to happen much sooner rather than later.

Good luck everyone here for their impending BFP.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Emerald! So sorry you have found yourself here. Not sure about Firstimer but we have just had a success story of a bfp straight after a mc, Sarah_anne, who I believe miscarried at 5 weeks too. Helping each other though the losses and trying again does make it easier to cope with.


----------



## ickle pand

Firsttimer got pregnant the first cycle after her miscarriage. They got married that cycle and the baby was conceived on their honeymoon :)


----------



## sarah_anne

Emerald87 said:


> Hi guys. Do you mind if I come crash your party? Firsttimer1 I was wondering if you got pregnant straight after your MC? From your due date it seems to indicate that but reading through 614 pages I was getting a little tired haha and I didn't want to make any assumptions. I M/C naturally at 5 weeks about 2 weeks ago. I stopped bleeding about 3 days ago but have started again today :(. My HCG is 0 and my uterus is empty. Have an 18mm follicle sitting there hopefully growing - but no LH surge to be heard of yet. I've got ovarian failure (at 24 y/o) so I need this to happen much sooner rather than later.
> 
> Good luck everyone here for their impending BFP.

Hi Emerald. I'm sorry that you find yourself here. 

I miscarried November 30th at 5 weeks, 3 days. My bleeding stopped within about 6 days and then I had a day or two of very light spotting. I ovulated 16 days after my miscarriage started and found out on Sunday that I'm pregnant immediately after my miscarriage. Today is exactly 5 weeks. To be honest though, hubby and I were NTNP. I didn't know IF I was even going to ovulate and we just caught that egg with some good luck, I think. 

Good luck to you. The good news is that it's supposedly easier to become pregnant within a few cycles after a miscarriage and I'm living proof of that. It took us 6 months to conceive the first time around and then I got pregnant immediately after my miscarriage.


----------



## firsttimer1

Ickle - nope we dont know the sex. All i wanted to know at my 20wk scan was that the baby was OK. i couldnt care less about whether its a boy or a girl - as i know after having a MC how lucky i am xxxx PS. omgosh only ten weeks.....eeekkk.....

Emerald - Firstly, Hun i am sooooo sorry :hugs: As Ickle has said, I had my MC in April 2011. I started trying straight away but I had one AF on my wedding day on 4th June. I then got my BFP in July. I really really hope that you get your BFP soon hun xxxx Stay positive xxxx

Good luck to you all :hugs: xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Emerald. Welcome!! Sorry that you are here with us. WE are here to support each other and without these ladies knowledge and support I would have been lost. Hope you get your bfp soon.

Despite my 'decision' I have been ff chart searching for bfp with bd ov - 3days!! 29% chance of bfp this cycle. Although I am looking I will not be (too) disappointed if AF shows in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Chele78

pinksmarties said:


> Despite my 'decision' I have been ff chart searching for bfp with bd ov - 3days!! 29% chance of bfp this cycle. Although I am looking I will not be (too) disappointed if AF shows in a couple of weeks time.

Are those really the odds with BD on O-3? Well I thought I had way less of a chance - that's when we BD'ed this cycle too. Time will tell I guess, trying not to get any hopes up though and so far resisting the early poas'ing.


----------



## pinksmarties

You are doing well to resist chele, your chart is looking very good for 12dpo!! Maybe 6dpo implantation? I'd be very tempted to test. Are you going to test or see of AF shows. as for pg estimate, it's only a rough % as it covers a variety of problems and meds/monitors/opks etc.


----------



## Chele78

Pink - I will definitely try to wait and see if AF arrives by Sat/Sun before testing. 

I wonder if I have slow rising HCG levels given when I got my BFP before the mc it was quite late at nearly 6 weeks. I had got a couple negative tests earlier on in the cycle, but unfortunately I was taking the month off tracking such things and I can't remember exactly when the negatives were. It was only when I twigged that actually I was quite late that I tested again and got the +ves.

All that to say I'm trying very hard to wait! Will test if no AF by the weekend, and then if -ve and still no witch wait until midweek to test again I guess.


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Wow loving those hpts ickle!! Yay for the dark lines on opks too loz. Are you getting some more hpt today?

Darn straight I got some more HPT's! I just got back from supermarket with OH I have a nice new shiny clearblue with conception indicator but I won't be using that just yet, because I have no idea what sensitivity it is and don't want to waste it! I got a couple more of my usual 25 miu/ml ones but nothing higher because there weren't any...morrisons own HPT has a sensitivity of 15 miu/ml! Thats no use for my purpose at all! Was tempted to nip into town but I'm a bit skint and I have no willpower.


----------



## Lozdi

Chele78 said:


> Pink - I will definitely try to wait and see if AF arrives by Sat/Sun before testing.
> 
> I wonder if I have slow rising HCG levels given when I got my BFP before the mc it was quite late at nearly 6 weeks. I had got a couple negative tests earlier on in the cycle, but unfortunately I was taking the month off tracking such things and I can't remember exactly when the negatives were. It was only when I twigged that actually I was quite late that I tested again and got the +ves.
> 
> All that to say I'm trying very hard to wait! Will test if no AF by the weekend, and then if -ve and still no witch wait until midweek to test again I guess.

I admire your willpower! Chart is looking lovely!


----------



## auntylolo

Hello Girlies!
Hi ickle :wave: omg I so want those tests! Is anyone thinking about buying them? It would be lovely to see another line every week or so :)
Loz, nice temp this morning, hope that means beanie is settling in nicely:thumbup:
Emum, I know it was 20 million pages ago you said about lying for an early test, but I agree. I had thought when I got pg again, I might be a bit sneaky and do exactly that, but I wouldn't be able to live with myself if everything was fine and then I mc'd again after. Silly I know, but I do believe in karma.
Sarah, hope you're feeling good and pregnant today, I remember those odd pains that felt like my hips were widening already:huh:
Pink, at least you've got a decision on ttc, but not surprised you've been checking out charts on ff!
Everyone else, sorry I've not mentioned you by name, hope you're doing well. And to all the new ladies here, so sorry that you've had to join us, but hope you find some comfort from the wonderful ladies on this thread :hugs:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Ok so I used an OPK today... It's one of the cheap ones, but when I look at it closely, there is a very very and I mean very faint line... I'm gonna check again in 2 days to see... I figured possibly the 9th I'd ovulate so if I wait 2 days instead of doing tomorrow it will prob be darker right? I have 2 sticks left.


----------



## auntylolo

Oh, I almost forgot:dohh: I tested this morning twice. Fist one got a bit of colour just along the egde of the strip, so maybe the sensitivity is slightly less there?:shrug: The second one had a second line across the whole of the strip, but it was really only a whisper of a line so maybe it was an indent or evap even tho it came up pretty much straight away. This is sending me :wacko: Still pupo:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## auntylolo

Bloody hell, where's my mind at?!:dohh: I also had some brownish spotting yesterday and today. I looked through ff for charts to see IB with a clear implantation dip, and most don't spot until 3 or 4 days after implantation. I noted Saturday as my likely implantation day since I was feeling particularly pinchy and twingey, so yesterday was 3 days after that! Gave me more hope!


----------



## Lozdi

Emerald87 said:


> Hi guys. Do you mind if I come crash your party? Firsttimer1 I was wondering if you got pregnant straight after your MC? From your due date it seems to indicate that but reading through 614 pages I was getting a little tired haha and I didn't want to make any assumptions. I M/C naturally at 5 weeks about 2 weeks ago. I stopped bleeding about 3 days ago but have started again today :(. My HCG is 0 and my uterus is empty. Have an 18mm follicle sitting there hopefully growing - but no LH surge to be heard of yet. I've got ovarian failure (at 24 y/o) so I need this to happen much sooner rather than later.
> 
> Good luck everyone here for their impending BFP.

Hello there Emerald, I'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: I know this has gotten to be quite a long thread here that Firsttimer started! Keep testing for your surge as it may simply sneak up on you with stealth just when you think it won't...like mine did to me this cycle! The first cycle after my loss I don't believe I O'd, some women do some dont straight away. Sarah Anne obviously did! I understand you need this to happen quickly, the best thing to do as I'm sure you know is to make sure you are looking after yourself...and doing the deed often :winkwink: Are you charting?


----------



## auntylolo

SweetPea0903 said:


> Ok so I used an OPK today... It's one of the cheap ones, but when I look at it closely, there is a very very and I mean very faint line... I'm gonna check again in 2 days to see... I figured possibly the 9th I'd ovulate so if I wait 2 days instead of doing tomorrow it will prob be darker right? I have 2 sticks left.

It's hard to say, is there no way you can get more opk's? I never saw my surge coming up, I didn't get the fade-in pattern that some women get, it was simply negative then BAM! positive the next morning. Missing 1 test might mean you miss your surge, as they can be as short as 6 hours and esp after a mc your body is pretty out of whack to start with.


----------



## Lozdi

SweetPea0903 said:


> Ok so I used an OPK today... It's one of the cheap ones, but when I look at it closely, there is a very very and I mean very faint line... I'm gonna check again in 2 days to see... I figured possibly the 9th I'd ovulate so if I wait 2 days instead of doing tomorrow it will prob be darker right? I have 2 sticks left.

The potential problem here is if you surge in a short sharp manner like I did, I would have missed mine completely without daily OPKing.I'v got about 20 OPK's left and I started this cycle with 75...I O'd way later than I thought I would though so I really could have done with not starting the testing so early in the cycle!

Lolo!!! Sounds promising, what brand is it? I use suresign basic HCG strips.


----------



## auntylolo

I believe they are one step tests:shrug: they've got an awful picture of a women holding a baby on the back and they are 25mui/ml. The same ones I used last time but I didn't get a bfp til 13dpo then so fxd!


----------



## Lozdi

auntylolo said:


> I believe they are one step tests:shrug: they've got an awful picture of a women holding a baby on the back and they are 25mui/ml. The same ones I used last time but I didn't get a bfp til 13dpo then so fxd!

So they are simple HCG strips like OPK's? I don;t want to drive you mad or offer you false hope, but within my experiences with basic HCG strips- they dont come up with evaps. You can surely see a second line? I wont ask you to post a pic...I have been trying to capture mine on camera but its not having any of it lol


----------



## SweetPea0903

They are a generic brand for Clear Blue...

Hubby and I are BDing every other day, so my hope is that even if I miss the surge, there's still a possibility of getting a BFP in the end. I only have a few of them, but I can always go out and get more.

They are 25mui/ml


----------



## Lozdi

Ah well if the every other day is constant, then you don't really need OPK's, but they are handy for when you want to be sure that you did surge.


----------



## pichi

SweetPea0903 said:


> They are a generic brand for Clear Blue...
> 
> Hubby and I are BDing every other day, so my hope is that even if I miss the surge, there's still a possibility of getting a BFP in the end. I only have a few of them, but I can always go out and get more.
> 
> They are 25mui/ml


this is our plan too :thumbup: every other day we're soon to catch the eggy


----------



## SweetPea0903

Lozdi said:


> Ah well if the every other day is constant, then you don't really need OPK's, but they are handy for when you want to be sure that you did surge.

Yeah, I mean I'm hoping to see when the surge, cuz I don't know for sure if my body is still going to go the same cycle or change. But if I get a BFP at the end of this month, then I guess all is well. *fx'd*


----------



## SweetPea0903

pichi said:


> SweetPea0903 said:
> 
> 
> this is our plan too :thumbup: every other day we're soon to catch the eggy
> 
> 
> Good luck!! :) :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## Emum

Lozdi the straight CB digi test is 50 mui. The more advanced one most of us use which has the conception indicator is 25 mui. Hath.

Auntylolo how exciting! Keeping fingers xd for you.


----------



## Bride2b

I logged into FF last night for the first time since July, tbh I never really started using it. But because I put in data yesterday of when we bd it assumed my cycle started then! I am spotting today :happydance: which means :witch: is on her way :happydance: I want to start it off tomorrow with CD1, can anyone tell me how to reset it so I can do this?

Just relieved that AF is coming, its another step towards moving on and starting again. Not knowing when my first AF would arrive was getting quite frustrating..but I am surprised its coming, thought it might be next week :happydance: 

I cant keep up with all these posts today....auntylolo - good luck! Loz - hope the line gets darker! And to all else, you seem like a wealth of knowledge on pg tests!! I know where to come when its my turn!


----------



## pichi

i thought digi's with 'dating' bitty was 50MuI

as soon as you put in your 'flow' FF will restart the cycle for you Bride2b :)


----------



## pinksmarties

SweetPea0903 said:


> Ok so I used an OPK today... It's one of the cheap ones, but when I look at it closely, there is a very very and I mean very faint line... I'm gonna check again in 2 days to see... I figured possibly the 9th I'd ovulate so if I wait 2 days instead of doing tomorrow it will prob be darker right? I have 2 sticks left.

Maybe not to wait, I have super white -ve opk the day before I got my super +ve opk's so the surge may not last that long, today the lines are getting more faint again so you may miss if you wait.


----------



## pichi

i'm with Pink on this one - if you're getting a line check every day because the line can just appear from nowhere. i know with my experience i get a faint, then a little near a plus then a blazing plus for 2 days then subsides to a negative again :)

god this thread moves fast! i can't keep up :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

Auntlo - Fingers crossed I want to see the +ve HPT pics from both of you!!

I thought the cb digi with indicator was 25mui too.

Loz I got my 1-2week cb digi on 13dpo.


----------



## ickle pand

Bride2b - do you know when your last AF started? Just put in bleeding for that day and it'll tell you what your cycle day is. You don't really reset it but you can pick and choose which cycles will be taken into account for your stats. I started using FF in 2003 just to keep track of my cycle lengths, no temping, I just use the cycles from when I started temping. 

You pick which cycles to use on the Cycle List button, which is under the Overview box at the top or the Cycle History box. Both buttons take you to the same list.


----------



## Bride2b

pichi said:


> as soon as you put in your 'flow' FF will restart the cycle for you Bride2b :)

Ok thanks, I have put in spotting today, but I guess when I get full on AF (hopefully tomorrow) I can put that in and it will change to CD1?


----------



## pichi

Bride2b said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> as soon as you put in your 'flow' FF will restart the cycle for you Bride2b :)
> 
> Ok thanks, I have put in spotting today, but I guess when I get full on AF (hopefully tomorrow) I can put that in and it will change to CD1?Click to expand...

yeah it will. as soon as you put in a L M or H flow it will start you back at CD1 :)


----------



## Emum

pichi said:


> i thought digi's with 'dating' bitty was 50MuI
> 
> as soon as you put in your 'flow' FF will restart the cycle for you Bride2b :)

Pretty sure not. The dating one says it can be used up to 4 days before AF is due, which is in line with most of the 25mui ones on the market. Though I haven't personally used the digi without conception indicator so haven't seen the box for that one, and am taking my info about its sensitivity from another forum.


----------



## auntylolo

Loz yes they are just basic hcg strips, I'd love to post a pic but there's no way a camera would pick it up, makes me wish I had a macro lens for my camera now:dohh:


----------



## auntylolo

Emum said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i thought digi's with 'dating' bitty was 50MuI
> 
> as soon as you put in your 'flow' FF will restart the cycle for you Bride2b :)
> 
> Pretty sure not. The dating one says it can be used up to 4 days before AF is due, which is in line with most of the 25mui ones on the market. Though I haven't personally used the digi without conception indicator so haven't seen the box for that one, and am taking my info about its sensitivity from another forum.Click to expand...

I agree, I looked it up for someone on another thread, and they are 25mui/ml, although they *can* detect from as low as 12.5mui/ml which is why they are called early response.


----------



## pinksmarties

Emum said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i thought digi's with 'dating' bitty was 50MuI
> 
> as soon as you put in your 'flow' FF will restart the cycle for you Bride2b :)
> 
> Pretty sure not. The dating one says it can be used up to 4 days before AF is due, which is in line with most of the 25mui ones on the market. Though I haven't personally used the digi without conception indicator so haven't seen the box for that one, and am taking my info about its sensitivity from another forum.Click to expand...


Yep just checked the cb digi definitely 25mui. I have some in my arsenal drawer!


----------



## pichi

Emum said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i thought digi's with 'dating' bitty was 50MuI
> 
> as soon as you put in your 'flow' FF will restart the cycle for you Bride2b :)
> 
> Pretty sure not. The dating one says it can be used up to 4 days before AF is due, which is in line with most of the 25mui ones on the market. Though I haven't personally used the digi without conception indicator so haven't seen the box for that one, and am taking my info about its sensitivity from another forum.Click to expand...

i think you might be right then. i always treated them like they were 50mui + 

*EDIT:* just found 1-2 = 25+ | 2-3= 200+ | 3+=2000+

so i stand corrected :thumbup:

*Pink*: i've got 2 in my 'stock' too as well as an asda's own brand and 30 OPKs :haha:


----------



## Chele78

pichi said:


> i think you might be right then. i always treated them like they were 50mui +
> 
> *EDIT:* just found 1-2 = 25+ | 2-3= 200+ | 3+=2000+
> 
> so i stand corrected :thumbup:
> 
> *Pink*: i've got 2 in my 'stock' too as well as an asda's own brand and 30 OPKs :haha:


Ah that's good to know the thresholds! I've got a fair few of the CB digi w/ CI in my stockpile. When I finally do get another BFP, I'm intending to use them over first couple weeks to keep an eye on my increasing levels. I figure it'll be some reassurance, at least initially.


----------



## Bride2b

ickle pand said:


> Bride2b - do you know when your last AF started? Just put in bleeding for that day and it'll tell you what your cycle day is. You don't really reset it but you can pick and choose which cycles will be taken into account for your stats. I started using FF in 2003 just to keep track of my cycle lengths, no temping, I just use the cycles from when I started temping.
> 
> You pick which cycles to use on the Cycle List button, which is under the Overview box at the top or the Cycle History box. Both buttons take you to the same list.

This is my first AF since I had my 'miscarriage' (I hate using that word - as I actually delivered my baby so it just feels wrong) My bleeding from this ended on 14th/15th Dec, my last AF was 18th July, which was the cycle I conceived. x


----------



## Dahlia2007

Hello everyone,

I'm 24, and I currently have a 4 yr old daughter. We found out in October that we were expecting our 2nd baby, but I had a MMC, and got a D&C at 12 weeks (baby stopped growing at 8-9 wks). My D&C was 2 wks ago. As a matter of fact my 2 wk check up is today. I plan on asking the doc when we can start TTC again. I'd like to try now, if possible!

Is anyone else that is following this thread trying after having a similar situation (trying soon after D&C)? If baby stopped growing at 8 or 9 weeks, does that mean it'll take longer for my uterus to heal than if baby were to stop growing at say, 5 weeks? 

Thanks, and sorry to butt in : )


----------



## Bride2b

Gosh just been making myself familiar with FF, just looking through the gallery of Pregnant charts...wow I think I know what I'm looking for now! Its really fascinating...some of those ladies are at it like rabbits, there goes the theory of 'lowering' sperm quality by dtd loads!!!

Another FF question, I am totally shit at temping, I tried to the cycle I got my BFP but kept leaping out of bed / making tea etc before I remembered to temp. Do I have to temp before I get out of bed or can I walk to the bathroom & use it in there? Does it literally mean you have to temp before you take a footstep? x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Dahlia, So sorry for your loss, is heartbreaking. I too had mmc at 10 week and had erpc (d&c) and was told to wait for 1 month (after first AF). I didn't want to wait that long and the general consensus is wait until bleeding has stopped to avoid risk of infection. I don't know how many ladies had successful pg straight away as the d&c strips away your lining and that may take a few cycles to build back up. It depends on how much lining they removed, is there any way you could ask today? I got my bfp the first proper cycle after erpc but that ended in mc at 5 weeks which I think was down to improper implantation, due to the fact the lining still hadn't recovered enough. That's what I hope anyway. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Bride2b said:


> Gosh just been making myself familiar with FF, just looking through the gallery of Pregnant charts...wow I think I know what I'm looking for now! Its really fascinating...some of those ladies are at it like rabbits, there goes the theory of 'lowering' sperm quality by dtd loads!!!
> 
> Another FF question, I am totally shit at temping, I tried to the cycle I got my BFP but kept leaping out of bed / making tea etc before I remembered to temp. Do I have to temp before I get out of bed or can I walk to the bathroom & use it in there? Does it literally mean you have to temp before you take a footstep? x

No you have to temp in bed before you move or do anything. I have my bbt on the bedside table with pen and paper (and small torch so as to not wake Oh at the weekends!). Once you get into a routine it does become easier.


----------



## Lozdi

auntylolo said:


> Loz yes they are just basic hcg strips, I'd love to post a pic but there's no way a camera would pick it up, makes me wish I had a macro lens for my camera now:dohh:

Basic hcg strip= NO evaps...test again!! Lol sorry I shouldn't encourage obsessive POASing just because I do it...Seriously though, I have always used basic strips and BFN's stay that way, and BFP's stay that way the only difference made by the passage of time is that it dries and tends to look a slightly different shade of pink. Whats a macro lens? My camera is a simple nikon digital- great for family pics and pics of crystals but wont focus on a HPT even in extreme close up mode :dohh:

Sorry I've been a bit awol I dozed off on the sofa and woke to internet troubles again. Really pondering ringing up and verbally shaking my fist at them!


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i thought digi's with 'dating' bitty was 50MuI
> 
> as soon as you put in your 'flow' FF will restart the cycle for you Bride2b :)
> 
> Pretty sure not. The dating one says it can be used up to 4 days before AF is due, which is in line with most of the 25mui ones on the market. Though I haven't personally used the digi without conception indicator so haven't seen the box for that one, and am taking my info about its sensitivity from another forum.Click to expand...
> 
> i think you might be right then. i always treated them like they were 50mui +
> 
> *EDIT:* just found 1-2 = 25+ | 2-3= 200+ | 3+=2000+
> 
> so i stand corrected :thumbup:
> 
> *Pink*: i've got 2 in my 'stock' too as well as an asda's own brand and 30 OPKs :haha:Click to expand...

Thats good to know! I so wish those Uber Tests were available locally, I'd be on those like green on grass!


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - :hugs: so know what you mean with the internet. I was going spare when we had all our problems. Absolutely useless call centre people. In the end we moved from Orange to BT as they weren't willing to solve it.

If you think about it the cb digi are similar as the fancy hpts, it just spells it out for you rather then the line being on a different spot in the strip.


----------



## Bride2b

pinksmarties said:


> No you have to temp in bed before you move or do anything. I have my bbt on the bedside table with pen and paper (and small torch so as to not wake Oh at the weekends!). Once you get into a routine it does become easier.

Bugger...I thought so! I am just crap, but I am going to try! I think I will do a test run this cycle so I can get an idea of when I OV again (just incase its been thrown off from last time - I know the window of when I OV based on last time through using CBFM), then next cycle when I start to try again (which is what I think I have decided...keep changing my mind as really want to get going straight away!! Might change again after my consultants app on Monday!) I will hopefully have a bit more of a clue about whats happening!


----------



## auntylolo

Lozdi said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> Loz yes they are just basic hcg strips, I'd love to post a pic but there's no way a camera would pick it up, makes me wish I had a macro lens for my camera now:dohh:
> 
> Basic hcg strip= NO evaps...test again!! Lol sorry I shouldn't encourage obsessive POASing just because I do it...Seriously though, I have always used basic strips and BFN's stay that way, and BFP's stay that way the only difference made by the passage of time is that it dries and tends to look a slightly different shade of pink. Whats a macro lens? My camera is a simple nikon digital- great for family pics and pics of crystals but wont focus on a HPT even in extreme close up mode :dohh:
> 
> Sorry I've been a bit awol I dozed off on the sofa and woke to internet troubles again. Really pondering ringing up and verbally shaking my fist at them!Click to expand...

I have an slr camera with interchangeable lenses, and macro is for taking shots of things really close up to catch all the detail. I'm not testing again until morning. Although I do have an awful lot of tests that need peeing on:blush:


----------



## pichi

Lozdi said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i thought digi's with 'dating' bitty was 50MuI
> 
> as soon as you put in your 'flow' FF will restart the cycle for you Bride2b :)
> 
> Pretty sure not. The dating one says it can be used up to 4 days before AF is due, which is in line with most of the 25mui ones on the market. Though I haven't personally used the digi without conception indicator so haven't seen the box for that one, and am taking my info about its sensitivity from another forum.Click to expand...
> 
> i think you might be right then. i always treated them like they were 50mui +
> 
> *EDIT:* just found 1-2 = 25+ | 2-3= 200+ | 3+=2000+
> 
> so i stand corrected :thumbup:
> 
> *Pink*: i've got 2 in my 'stock' too as well as an asda's own brand and 30 OPKs :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good to know! I so wish those Uber Tests were available locally, I'd be on those like green on grass!Click to expand...

me too - i'd be scared to use it in all honesty haha


----------



## pinksmarties

aunty - test and post , test and post!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Bride2b

auntylolo said:


> I have an slr camera with interchangeable lenses, and macro is for taking shots of things really close up to catch all the detail. I'm not testing again until morning. Although I do have an awful lot of tests that need peeing on:blush:

You must have super strong will power in light of what Loz just said in regards to the lines!! Not that I am encouraging you to poas!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I caved this aft and did a test. Far too early and bfn, but it fed my addiction. I got all excited because I started to feel nausous this afternoon, which is when I get my morning sickness.


----------



## auntylolo

pinksmarties said:


> aunty - test and post , test and post!!!! :haha::haha:

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## pichi

pee on another stick :p

miggins- not out yet! 8dpo is very early :)


----------



## Lozdi

Dahlia2007 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm 24, and I currently have a 4 yr old daughter. We found out in October that we were expecting our 2nd baby, but I had a MMC, and got a D&C at 12 weeks (baby stopped growing at 8-9 wks). My D&C was 2 wks ago. As a matter of fact my 2 wk check up is today. I plan on asking the doc when we can start TTC again. I'd like to try now, if possible!
> 
> Is anyone else that is following this thread trying after having a similar situation (trying soon after D&C)? If baby stopped growing at 8 or 9 weeks, does that mean it'll take longer for my uterus to heal than if baby were to stop growing at say, 5 weeks?
> 
> Thanks, and sorry to butt in : )

Hi Dahlia :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. Theres an overflowing well of wonderful support and knowledge here on this thread. I had a MMC too, found at 12 weeks like yours with a baby who had stopped growing at 7 weeks- but I didn;t get a D&C, I opted for the medical, as I felt more at ease with that, if you know what I mean (wasn't actually 'at ease' with any aspect of the situation). Ladies here who had a D&C can answer you better- but I will say that it depends on how much lining they had to remove. If it wasn't alot they may well tell you to wait til after your next AF (for dating purposes). If they want you to wait longer for the lining to rebuild, then make sure they give you details. You need valid reasons, rather than a generic 'you should wait til you are healed mentally' speech. TTC after our losses is a part of the healing process and if you feel ready mentally and you are ok physically, then dating issues the doctors have shouldn't even come into it! You could ask them to see if they will scan you to check on your lining, I had one at 3 weeks after my loss and lining was fully recovered- hoping the same for you!


----------



## auntylolo

I've just thought, has Tara been back on today? Anyone know if she's tested again?


----------



## pinksmarties

auntylolo said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> aunty - test and post , test and post!!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!Click to expand...

Wait till tomorrow fmu then test and post!! :winkwink:


----------



## auntylolo

pinksmarties said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> aunty - test and post , test and post!!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!Click to expand...
> 
> Wait till tomorrow fmu then test and post!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I will, and I'm off work tomorrow so I'll have plenty of time to figure out how to post a pic:wacko:


----------



## Lozdi

Bride2b said:


> auntylolo said:
> 
> 
> I have an slr camera with interchangeable lenses, and macro is for taking shots of things really close up to catch all the detail. I'm not testing again until morning. Although I do have an awful lot of tests that need peeing on:blush:
> 
> You must have super strong will power in light of what Loz just said in regards to the lines!! Not that I am encouraging you to poas!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Nono, there is never any encouragement to POAS here- where would you get such a notion!!! :haha::blush:

Lolo...my little faint line wasn't with FMU, it was with SMU..and then NMU (not morning urine) They are all as faint lol except the last one was just a tiniest touch of a shade darker. I'm refraining from peeing on any more sticks now until the morning. Will use the digi then too now that I know its sensitivity and the points at which it decides on the 1-2, 2-3 etc.


----------



## Lozdi

ooh I havent seen Tara today. Then again I've been wandering off and dozing off I could have missed a freight train slamming into the side of the house i'm such a scatter.


----------



## Lozdi

Ooops I fibbed...wrote I was going to refrain then went and peed on an OPK. Addicted much! I just feel that I'm wasting valuable pee if I let it go down the loo! Must make it to the morning before I open that digi.


----------



## pichi

my OH offered to buy my lolly sticks to pee on :haha:


----------



## Tarabay

Here I am!!!!! No lolo, AF arrived yay! Booooooo!!!! But I'm ok with it? Thinking positive for mext cycle! Yay!!!! I can't get over all these faint lines! It's great news! On my fone so will catch up proper later!! :) oh and I say test test test test and post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> Ooops I fibbed...wrote I was going to refrain then went and peed on an OPK. Addicted much! I just feel that I'm wasting valuable pee if I let it go down the loo! Must make it to the morning before I open that digi.

I think that too, what waste to pee down the toilet when it could be put to good use!! Really, if a random person read this we'd be locked up!!


----------



## sarah_anne

Bride2b said:


> Gosh just been making myself familiar with FF, just looking through the gallery of Pregnant charts...wow I think I know what I'm looking for now! Its really fascinating...some of those ladies are at it like rabbits, there goes the theory of 'lowering' sperm quality by dtd loads!!!
> 
> Another FF question, I am totally shit at temping, I tried to the cycle I got my BFP but kept leaping out of bed / making tea etc before I remembered to temp. Do I have to temp before I get out of bed or can I walk to the bathroom & use it in there? Does it literally mean you have to temp before you take a footstep? x

I temp in the bathroom. I never remember to grab the thermometer off my night stand, so now I leave it in the bathroom and grab it first thing in the morning. I have never had a problem doing this. My bathroom is right beside my bedroom, so it's literally 5 steps for me. It hasn't messed up any of my temperatures.


----------



## sarah_anne

auntylolo said:


> Hello Girlies!
> Hi ickle :wave: omg I so want those tests! Is anyone thinking about buying them? It would be lovely to see another line every week or so :)
> Loz, nice temp this morning, hope that means beanie is settling in nicely:thumbup:
> Emum, I know it was 20 million pages ago you said about lying for an early test, but I agree. I had thought when I got pg again, I might be a bit sneaky and do exactly that, but I wouldn't be able to live with myself if everything was fine and then I mc'd again after. Silly I know, but I do believe in karma.
> Sarah, hope you're feeling good and pregnant today, I remember those odd pains that felt like my hips were widening already:huh:
> Pink, at least you've got a decision on ttc, but not surprised you've been checking out charts on ff!
> Everyone else, sorry I've not mentioned you by name, hope you're doing well. And to all the new ladies here, so sorry that you've had to join us, but hope you find some comfort from the wonderful ladies on this thread :hugs:

I feel good AND pregnant today. I don't really have any symptoms other than a heavy feeling in my abdomen and the occasional feeling of an increased heart rate. It may sound weird, but I actually "feel" pregnant this time around.


----------



## pinksmarties

sarah_anne said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Gosh just been making myself familiar with FF, just looking through the gallery of Pregnant charts...wow I think I know what I'm looking for now! Its really fascinating...some of those ladies are at it like rabbits, there goes the theory of 'lowering' sperm quality by dtd loads!!!
> 
> Another FF question, I am totally shit at temping, I tried to the cycle I got my BFP but kept leaping out of bed / making tea etc before I remembered to temp. Do I have to temp before I get out of bed or can I walk to the bathroom & use it in there? Does it literally mean you have to temp before you take a footstep? x
> 
> I temp in the bathroom. I never remember to grab the thermometer off my night stand, so now I leave it in the bathroom and grab it first thing in the morning. I have never had a problem doing this. My bathroom is right beside my bedroom, so it's literally 5 steps for me. It hasn't messed up any of my temperatures.Click to expand...

I think as long as you are consistent in doing that then it will be okay. People say not to adjust but I do and don't think it alters or affect my FF, as long as its consistent.


----------



## Bride2b

Ahh thanks Pink & Sarah - I think I will do it in the bathroom as I always visit there first thing as soon as I get out of bed! If I leave it on the window sil I will remember to do it. I've also downloaded the iphone app so I can stick it in straight away. Last time I kept forgetting what it said...so just made it up!!!!! Dont think that really works some how!!!x


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Ooops I fibbed...wrote I was going to refrain then went and peed on an OPK. Addicted much! I just feel that I'm wasting valuable pee if I let it go down the loo! Must make it to the morning before I open that digi.
> 
> I think that too, what waste to pee down the toilet when it could be put to good use!! Really, if a random person read this we'd be locked up!!Click to expand...

hahahaha yeah we must sound crazy. When I picked up my basic tests from pharmacy today right after I payed I said 'Yay, time to pee on some sticks!' should have seen the look on the woman's face! :haha:

tara hi hun, sorry about AF- good you are being positive about next month!

Sarah hun I'm so pleased to hear you say that, I hope to say it in a couple of days too! Obviously I feel a little pregnant, but as I have never tested this early before I'm not noticing much except big boobies (still not sore) and thirst.

I agree that consistency is the key with temping, be it consistently before you get up, or consistently as soon as you hit the bathroom- just be mindful of how cold/warm it is so you can explain any out of whack temps. I wonder when I should stop temping? I don't want to stop, I kind of enjoy it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tara, the story you told about peeing on the stick and then discovering AF when you wiped, the exact same thing happened to me the month before my last bfp. This was just before I discovered ic's as well. I was furious, felt like chucking the damned thing out the window.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Will anybody be watching One Born Every Minute tonight? I loved the first series, as it was on just after dd was born. The second series I couldn't watch as it was just after my first loss. I'm going to tentatively attempt to watch it again tonight.


----------



## auntylolo

I've got it ready to sky plus cos kev's never wanted to watch it before, but I'm going to ask if he wants to before I watch it by myself. Im really looking forward to it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We've cancelled our sky plus subscription for now so Mark is going to have to watch it with me tonight. I imagine he will spend the whole hour staring at his iPhone though. A bit like I am now actually :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Ok I'm having horrific internet trouble now- so much so it took me from the moment I hit 'post' on my last post, til about 20 seconds ago...to get back here from all the gateway timed outs and server too slow errors. Just going to say goodnight now and lurk til bedtime- otherwise, I am going to punch my laptop in its face! Then call ISP and treat them to my opinion on the quality of their so called connection! gahhh!!!


----------



## auntylolo

Is it not down to the weather lozdi? Ours sometimes goes freaky with bad winds, torrential rain etc.


----------



## Lozdi

At the risk of starting another loop of errors...I shall post and say it must be, though it hasn't been a problem in the past. Its good if I can't use the internet to distract me into staying up too late- the sooner I sleep the sooner I get to do that digi!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Chele78 said:


> Dodger - I don't know if amazon in the States do the same, but I've been getting my test sticks for the CBFM as a subscribe & save deal, which from amazon.co.uk is like £12-15 for 20 sticks. Also just to note, it's pretty rare to get a peak in your first month of using the CBFM, as it needs to learn your cycle and relative hormone levels. I'm doing a combo of temping, CBFM and CB opks... Lol overkill?

They do, but I think I'm going to wait and see what happens with me after the mc is finally over. It might take a month or more and I just don't want to spend that kind of money on the cbfm, for now I think. I'll just temp until I either start a new cycle or find that I'm pregnant again. If I get to the point where I've started a new cycle then I'll probably start using the cbfm again. :)



Bride2b said:


> Thats a tricky one really, I guess if you roughly know you are going to OV then CBFM is probably a good idea, but seems a lot of money when you may not OV, but then I guess you would know -or not as the case may be for you! I guess it shows that you dont need a peak with it to get a BFP!
> 
> Why is it soooooo bloody hard to ttc. Sounds like you have had a nightmare & cant imagine what its like to have pcos & not know from one month to the next what your body is doing!:hugs:
> 
> Sorry about your loss too, its so recent and so near to Christmas. If the bleeding is on and off it probably means its coming to an end :happydance:

I hope so! My numbers did drop so that's a definite positive.



pichi said:


> congrats *Loz*!
> 
> *Tia* i'm sorry for your loss :( hopefully you catch that eggy again soon x :hugs:
> 
> afm: took a test and bfn so i guess that draws a line for that MC... that sounds so harsh but i don't mean it that way

I feel the exact same way about hearing that my numbers have gone down. I'm going to be testing it out as well and hoping for that bfn. I'd start today but um.... I'm thinking bleeding and testing probably not such a good combo. lol



sarah_anne said:


> I'm feeling so down today ladies. Maybe it's just reading all of the terrifying stories of loss, but I'm SO worried that I'm going to miscarry again. I know that it's ridiculously unlikely that I'll miscarry again, but I can't help worrying. I have another blood work appointment on Thursday and I'm going to try my best to convince my doctor to get me an earlier scan. I don't think I can wait 7-9 more weeks to get a scan. Even if they can get me in at 8 weeks or something. That's way more manageable than 10 or 12.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 



Lozdi said:


> Oooh thats good thinking, bring up the dating purposes these doctors are so concerned about, and also tell him how concerned you are, how much the MC frightened you, and that its best for you and your baby if your mind is put to rest as too much stress is never a good plan. That combo should definately get you an early scan. I plan to simply demand one but as mine was a MMC I can stand to be a bit more forceful with them. I'll demand politely, but it will be a demand none the less and I shan't take no for an answer!

Definite good point. They do like to have dates, so that's a good way to gently twist their arm into it. :)



LAenne said:


> I miscarried In August and it took me 4 cycles to get pregnant again. I ended up using ovulation sticks because my cycle was irregular after my mc. I got pregnant on the first cycle using ovulation sticks and am now 5 weeks. Keeping fingers crossed this time everything is ok. Hope it goes well for you.

*hugs* So sorry you are here... but congrats on your new pregnancy!! 



SweetPea0903 said:


> I'm TTC after a miscarriage... I'm not 100% sure but I think AF may have came right after the MC. Has anyone else had this happen and have a success story to share? I believe my O will be on or around the 9th. Gonna use the OPKS to see... This may be a silly question, but I've never used the OPKS before... How exactly do they work? Like will it show a double line a couple days before you O or just the day you O?

I don't have a success story, but I am having a similar experience to you. My MC has been so drawn out with 2-3 weeks inbetween the initial bleeding and my current bleeding streak... I wish I could help with the opk's, but I've never had luck with them.



pinksmarties said:


> Hi sweetpea - I have chatted to you on your thread. Hope you are okay. Loz said everything perfectly about opks. Most of us do them about 3 times per day and you have to not drink for 4 hrs prior to testing and to hold your pee in concentrate it up! Don't use fmu as LH doesn't wake up and get going till mid morning!!. I have perfect example of tests from yesterday I can post if you want to see.
> 
> Yay loz - any pics yet? Chart looking good, glad your temp had gone back up.
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay.
> 
> Well, OH was useless yesterday about deciding what to do regards ov. I think he just said what he thinks I want to hear and couldn't justify his choice (to go for it) as that would mean having feelings, emotions and thoughts about it. Sorry for the rant but sometimes he can be a total politician and can't get off the fence he sits on. So as usual it was me that had to say no, I'll wait for the tests.

*hugs* I know that was a hugely tough decision for you to make and didn't help at all that your OH didn't want to give his true opinion on it. I think you are making a good decision. :hugs::hugs::hugs:



Lozdi said:


> Pink I'm glad you have come to a decision I know it wasn't easy.
> 
> No pics yet, because its still really faint. I expect slightly darker tomorrow...if its not I might ring the EPAU and bug them for a beta, but I would rather not do that incase they can't find my arm vein again!

They always have trouble finding mine too... I've been poked nearly 2x's as much as they have actually taken blood... :dohh:



Lozdi said:


> Hmmm just lost internet for a moment...for the second time in the hour since I have been up. I sense an grumpy phone call to my isp in my immediate future!
> 
> Should I worry about the continued faintness of the tests? I'm thinking maybe they only get dark at a certain amount of hcg? I wonder if tesco have any tests that are 40/50 miu/ml I'd be interested to see if I get a + with that sensitivity.

Quite honestly I found that the 'minimums' that they listed for the tests weren't really accurate. I got a digital figuring that that would for sure tell me that my number was over 40 but my blood hcg results came back with only 20. So that theory went out the window for me. *hugs* I think everything is going to be just fine for you and I'm praying for a happy healthy 9 for you!

There were 8 pages, and I was losing track of who I was responding to, so I'll have to try and play catch up. I just got my latest hcg results and it only dropped to 149. *sigh* Nothing is ever easy for me... I have to go have more blood taken on friday. *ugh*


----------



## loubyloumum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Will anybody be watching One Born Every Minute tonight? I loved the first series, as it was on just after dd was born. The second series I couldn't watch as it was just after my first loss. I'm going to tentatively attempt to watch it again tonight.

Mrsmig I was going to ask the same question! I absolutely LOVE it but I'm sure it will reduce me to tears this series with the thinking of what could have been :( xxx


----------



## Lozdi

I'm going to watch it. Birth fascinates me! After that I am going to go to bed with a book- Clan of the Cave Bear, by Jean M Auel. Its the first of 6 books and I intend to read them all back to back and get thoroughly lost in them! Excellent distraction!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm sky plusing One Born Every Minute because DH definitely won't want to watch it lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

Ooo didn't realise it was back on. I hope they get more normal people this time. I thought they picked a right bunch of nutters for some of the last series. Not sure I will be able to watch but I'll give it a go.

Ski holiday booked so that is something to look forward to!!


----------



## pichi

i missed one born every minute but watched "maternity ward" on Really. i love watching things like that, especially c-sections as i had one


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dodger, sorry the numbers haven't dropped to zero yet :-( 
Pink, great stuff! We shall miss you though! I hardly saw any of the last series of it I had sky plussed most of the series to watch at my leisure then never could. 
This may make me weep.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> Dodger, sorry the numbers haven't dropped to zero yet :-(
> Pink, great stuff! We shall miss you though! I hardly saw any of the last series of it I had sky plussed most of the series to watch at my leisure then never could.
> This may make me weep.

Thanks mrsmig - I think I will cry too. Especially as based in Leeds this time. Northern accent makes it all the more personal.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It reduced me to a blubbering wreck. Although the chav made me cringe.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> It reduced me to a blubbering wreck. Although the chav made me cringe.

Couldn't have put it better. Poor girl 10lb 10oz!!!


----------



## pichi

near 11lb... Makes your eyes water


----------



## Mrs Miggins

He was massive! You could see why the girl wanted her mum with her and not the boyfriend. What a wally!!!


----------



## Bride2b

I agree, he wouldnt have helped her at all when she was trying to pop that one out! He looked like a toddler!!


----------



## pinksmarties

I think you are being over kind Mrsmig!! Hope everyone is okay, going to bed soon first day back tomorrow (you too mrsmig?)

Can't wait to see those pics loz/aunty!!


----------



## Lozdi

I fell asleep twice during One Born, I'm beat- but I saw the chav I thought he was out of order too but I understood his panic its just a shame the way he channeled it. I was fixing to yell at the TV when he went for a smoke then nearly imploded when he almost ran away like a coward to the nearest pub. That big baby brought back some memories! My brother was 10 lb 10 aswell! Born and straight into 3 month baby grows! (At 16 now he is a veritable gentle giant, almost banging his head on doorframes.) 

I'm off to bed now, and trying not to drink too much water. Ever since I O'd I have been drinking so much water to rehydrate after those days of needing super strong pee...but now I need more superstrong pee, for a nice dark line.

I think we were all brave to watch One Born, I'm proud of us all. *Thread Group Hug* (Sorry no hug smiley, I went and typed this in quick reply, not wanting to prod my internet into misbehaving again.)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Loz, and Pink, I was maybe being kind, I was a bit more forthright about him on Facebook! 
Yes, back to work tomorrow. I'm lucky to have had a long break, in my retail days we got 2 days off so I really appreciate it. I don't mind going back as I enjoy my job and only work 2 days a week but its been so nice spending so much time at home. 
Hope your first day back goes ok.


----------



## Dahlia2007

Lozdi said:


> Dahlia2007 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm 24, and I currently have a 4 yr old daughter. We found out in October that we were expecting our 2nd baby, but I had a MMC, and got a D&C at 12 weeks (baby stopped growing at 8-9 wks). My D&C was 2 wks ago. As a matter of fact my 2 wk check up is today. I plan on asking the doc when we can start TTC again. I'd like to try now, if possible!
> 
> Is anyone else that is following this thread trying after having a similar situation (trying soon after D&C)? If baby stopped growing at 8 or 9 weeks, does that mean it'll take longer for my uterus to heal than if baby were to stop growing at say, 5 weeks?
> 
> Thanks, and sorry to butt in : )
> 
> thanks you
> 
> Hi Dahlia :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss. Theres an overflowing well of wonderful support and knowledge here on this thread. I had a MMC too, found at 12 weeks like yours with a baby who had stopped growing at 7 weeks- but I didn;t get a D&C, I opted for the medical, as I felt more at ease with that, if you know what I mean (wasn't actually 'at ease' with any aspect of the situation). Ladies here who had a D&C can answer you better- but I will say that it depends on how much lining they had to remove. If it wasn't alot they may well tell you to wait til after your next AF (for dating purposes). If they want you to wait longer for the lining to rebuild, then make sure they give you details. You need valid reasons, rather than a generic 'you should wait til you are healed mentally' speech. TTC after our losses is a part of the healing process and if you feel ready mentally and you are ok physically, then dating issues the doctors have shouldn't even come into it! You could ask them to see if they will scan you to check on your lining, I had one at 3 weeks after my loss and lining was fully recovered- hoping the same for you!Click to expand...

Thank you Lozdi, and pinksmarties

Well my doc said my uterus itself has gone back to a good normal size. He told me to definitely wait a straight two months post-D&C to start TTC, or even have intercourse again. He also said it was a good thing I had the D&C because my uterus was so soft during the D&C that I lost a lot of blood. And if I would have had a miscarriage at home, then would have hemorrhaged and probably needed a transfusion. So I'm guessing my lining is pretty "hit." So I will definitely wait the two months. 

I feel emotionally well enough to do this all over again. But man, the day of the procedure and a few days after I was pretty set on not wanting to try ever again! I was just disgusted with my body. I have made a 180 since then : ) 

Good luck to all you POAS-ers! lol. I will join you one day : )


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry to hear of your loss. I just had a natural mc this past weekend at 5 weeks. Hubby and I are on our way to ttc. Hopefully we will get lucky and conceive before my next AF


----------



## Emerald87

Thanks everyone for your well wishes. I got an LH surge today but I'm not sure if it's going to result in anything. I don't want to get my hopes too high, I crashed hard last time.

I noticed some of you are discussing HPTs and their sensitivity. Personally I have found the FRER the best. The ICs didn't give me a BFP until 3 days after my FRER BFP at 9 dpo. I had a blood hCG of 21 IU/L meaning they're a little more sensitive than they actually say. Research papers I have read indicate that urine concentration of hCG is very close to blood concentration (depending on how much you drink of course).

Additionally, hCG fluctuates hourly and daily. They say use FMU - this is not exactly for the fact that it is "more concentrated" but rather the production of hCG by the embryo is more stable overnight so there is less of a chance of a fluctuation and missing the hCG. Once you have higher levels it shouldn't matter on the time of day.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. I've thought of you twice already this morning! My friend had posted on facebook about loving The Big Bang Theory and some else commented "I love BBT too". Gave me a wee giggle :) The second one was a song on Radio 1 it was called Arguing with Thermometers by Enter Shikari, and I thought there's plenty of us that do that on a daily basis! 

I'm really wiped today. I didn't end up going to my spinning class because I got home later than usual and had less than 5 mins to get changed and get down there. It's a good job though because I was ready for bed by 8! I stayed up till 9.30 but I couldn't stay up any longer after that. If I didn't know better I'd be testing by now with this tiredness and the heartburn I've had over the holidays. I think that was caused by eating too much junk though lol! 

Still no peak but between one thing or another we've not DTD in a while so I'm glad really.


----------



## Lozdi

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

:haha:I love Big Bang Theory AND Basal Body Temps!

Dahlia sounds like waiting is definately the right thing for you, why not use those 2 months to get into charting so that when you are given the go ahead you know exactly where you are cycle wise, its super empowering.

Hi Kitty, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Fingers crossed for you to catch the next egg!

Emerald I found so many sensitive HPT's lol all I wanted was a 100miu/ml one, just to see if I'd get a + with it and couldn't find one in the pharmacy or supermarket- I had to want the uncommon one didn't I! :blush: I did find out that morrisons own HPT are 15 miu/ml and quite cheap too.

Mrs Miggins and Pink- hope you have pleasant easy first days back!

As for me...line a little darker....just got to work out how to post my blurry pic! Boobs still not sore, which bugs me now, and I'm so thirsty I couldn't produce a concentrated pee sample no matter how hard I try not to drink I can't help it!


----------



## pinksmarties

morning ladies.

Back to works dodgy keyboard again! 

Loz - when you go into reply post (advanced) the little paperclip picture gives you the options to attach pic. I think that is right, can't remember now back at work!

Aunty - are you testing again?

Mrsmig - hope your first day back isn't too bad.

ickle - is that normal for you to get so many highs? Another lady I chat to is in the same position (its only her second month using though) and she ended up calling the cbfm helpline.

Hello to the new people. Hi to everyone else.

Fili - hope you are holding up okay not long till your scan tomorrow - thinking of you loads :hugs:

I got my big temp rise today so can definately say I ov'd yesterday. No more descisions now, just wait for AF and look forward to my holiday.


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning Ladies :) 

Cant believe there are more newcomers to this thread again. Sorry you have found yourselves here ladies :hugs: here is to all of our 2012 BFP!!!! 

Oh my did I blub watching one born every minute last night! I found it soooo emotional! But what was with the chav boyfriend?! I mean I know he was stressed and all but f'in and geoffin like he hid was sooo cringe worthy!! 
And bloody hell 10lb 10oz whooooaaaaaa!!!! What a whoppa!

I hope everyone is ok as can be today. 

Pink I'm sorry you're feeling so wiped today :hugs: 

Loz - pic pic pic I cant wait to see your lovely two lines chick :thumbup:

MrsMig - How you feeling? You resisted from testing yet? 

Fili - how you keeping lovely? I'm thinking of you hun. Not too much longer to wait now. Even though I know it will feel like the longest day ever for you today :hugs: 

Dodger, I'm sorry your numbers are taking there time coming down hun! You will get there and be back on the TTC wagon before you know it :hugs:

Aunty - OMG i didn't realise how many dpo you are!!! Have you tested????? (sorry if you have and I've missed it) If not :test: :test: 

AFM - Had a temp rise this morning :happydance: I hope it stays up! I also did an opk last night (poas-aholic alert me thinks :haha: ) and had a second line there darker than the past few days but not as dark as the control line. So to be honest don't really know if this means anything??? I also had some af like cramping for a short while yesterday but it is far to early for her to be on her way surely! 

xx


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - I think it's because I have PCOS. I think I have higher levels of LH most of the month. If I use OPK's I get dark lines most of the time, though not as dark as the control line, so I gave up on them. 

I've not had a cycle like this since I started using the CBFM though. The most high's I've had before a peak is 12 and I'm now on 14. My max ov day was CD22 and that's today with no peak yet. I'm wondering if it's because I took the soy CD4-8 rather than 3-7 like last month. It could be that I'm having an anovulatory cycle too, I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## pinksmarties

Louby - Nice temp rise, fingers crossed it stay that way or gets higher!! Not sure about opks anymore. I did them as well as hpt's when I got my bfp last month. The opks got darker as my hpt got lighter before mc so I wouldn't trust them anymore as predictor of pg although I know fili does as well as her cbfm sticks!!!

ickle - not sure bout the soy, I really hope you get your perk soon though and it'a not anovualtory.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning ladies, just a quick check in as I'm getting ready for work, I've had a quick read to see how you're all doing. 
Slight dip in temp for me this morning but still nicely over the coverline. Caved and tested this morning but bfn, it's still way too early. I'll catch up with you all when I get my break later!


----------



## filipenko32

Morning all, wish it was tomorrow morning! Got a feeling this weekend is going to be painful... At least I'll know for next time that absolutely no cramping or twinges or anything is a bad sign as that means nothing is growing! Got to wait a clear cycle before ttc again so that takes me to early April for a bfp. Probably good to give my body a break anyway as 4 in one year has taken its toll I think and thats only like 10 weeks away ish not long! Going to eat super healthy, get fit and try reflexology! Hope everyone is ok x x x


----------



## Lozdi

Warning: Content contains images of sticks that have been peed upon. (if I upload them right it will anyway)


No idea if I did that right at all...what a odd upload system!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7654.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 7









DSCN7653.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil, I am a qualified reflex practitioner and I had it when I was ttc first time. I really recommend it. Hope today goes as quickly as can be expected for you. Now I really must get dressed!


----------



## Lozdi

Gah the spoiler didn't work. But theres my line anyway. Why are they so hard to photograph?

Just called midwife she booked me in but says her hands are tied about the scan but the EPAU said I could have one and would have put it on my details. I'll call them tomorrow. My nerves are shot!


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Morning all, wish it was tomorrow morning! Got a feeling this weekend is going to be painful... At least I'll know for next time that absolutely no cramping or twinges or anything is a bad sign as that means nothing is growing! Got to wait a clear cycle before ttc again so that takes me to early April for a bfp. Probably good to give my body a break anyway as 4 in one year has taken its toll I think and thats only like 10 weeks away ish not long! Going to eat super healthy, get fit and try reflexology! Hope everyone is ok x x x

Oh hun, its so horrible your going through this, why do good people have to go through these things? Its unfair and you are being so brave you are an amazing woman you will get your baby, theres no way the universe can deny you motherhood, theres just no way.


----------



## Lozdi

Hmm, it uploaded where's it gone? Oh well, maybe images of that sort should be left out for a while anyway. I'm not entirely comfortable posting it if I'm honest. I have 2 kids already I feel like you guys desrve my BFP more than I do, and don't argue with me on that, I just feel that way and can't help it!


----------



## Lozdi

Ahhh crap they are there, and I can't remove them. *swearword!* Sorry. :-(


----------



## pinksmarties

I can see it, fuzzy pic but still there and you can't deny the digi. Wooo hoo - yay so hppy for you loz!! :dance::happydance::yipee:


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh don't say that loz. I understand what you mean about posting but we are so happy to see them, and happy for you


----------



## Lozdi

Thankyou :friends: But I still feel bad. My nerves are making it worse too. Dreading calling the Epau. If they decide to be difficult I don't know what to do- I could go private but even a 100 quid is a problem to spare right now in the christmas aftermath. :wacko:


----------



## auntylolo

Morning girls, just on watching one born now, can't wait to see this 10lb 10oz baby! Loz, lovely pics there hun don't worry about the epau, I'm sure you'll stay strong and get your scan:hugs:
Afm, tested this morning :bfn: absolutely stark white:growlmad: I am feeling a bit upset about it, but trying to console my self that I tested at 12dpo last time and it was neg too, the bfp didn't come til 13dpo. I'm going into town today to do some bits and bobs and going to look for a more sensitive test too. Just realised I've stupidly flushed my fmu and smu, so it looks like I'm waiting til tomorrow now unless I cave and test again tonight when hubby is out:blush:


----------



## loubyloumum

Loz dont you ever say that! 

We are all soooo happy for you and wanted to see your beautiful, dare I say it, fuzzy lines :haha: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


Every woman on this thread deserves a sticky BFP and we will all get there and will all be here to support each other through it all :)

FIli, I want to send you the biggest thread hug ever :hugs: 
I'm really feeling for you at the moment lovely. Like you say after the year that you have had it will do your body some good to have a little break. I wish there was more I could say to help you hun xxxx

Pink I thought as much with regards to using opks as I have read a lot that they shouldn't be used a s pg predictors. I just wondered what you ladies thought. So maybe its best to steer clear and hold out to use a hpt instead.


----------



## auntylolo

Just seen my ticker there, and it only says a test *may* work today, so similarly it may not!


----------



## Lozdi

Hey have you got a morrisons near you? There own brand HPT is 15 miu/ml

Sorry about your BFN, but as you say it was 13 dpo last time! 

I haven't called the EPAU yet, I'm working up the nerve. Might have a nap first, my tummy is aching a bit and my nerves are shot to pieces.


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - I can't imagine how hard this is for you. I hope tomorrow comes quickly. I think you're probably right about taking a break from TTC. The emotional toll of that many losses so close together must be mounting up.

Lozdi - Don't be sorry about being pregnant! It's why we're all here. As much as it pains me when someone I know in real life gets pregnant, I love it when it's one of you. It gives me real hope because I know exactly how hard you've fought for it, regardless of how many children you already have. 

I'm dying to see One Born Every Minute now. I'll have to kick DH out of the living room tonight so I can catch up lol!

Lolo - remember that it all depends when implantation happens. It might only happen at 12DPO which is why you'd get a negative.


----------



## Bride2b

Loz - congrats hun! Loving the digi!!!! Dont feel bad, you deserve it as you want this buba as badly as we want ours.xx

Lolo - dont get too disheartened yet if you didnt get you BFP until 13 DPO last time. Good luck hun xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks everyone. St Mary's just called me, theyre going to fit me in as soon as I get a negative pregnancy test so hopefully in a couple of weeks. They're going to do all the tests again as I was technically pregnant when they did the last tests. So hopefully all these can be fitted in before April! I have to call them back nex week to update them about the miscarriage. Might aswell get as much Nhs testing in as possible while I'm waiting. Dr s says leave one clear cycle so hopefully the tests will take me up to april and I'll be free to conceive with reliable test results back in.


----------



## auntylolo

Urgh, pretty sure I can feel the witch on her way:growlmad:


----------



## pinksmarties

Aunty - I have been dying to write but work got in the way. Sorry for the bfn this morning, like you said it may be too early to your bfp. I hope whatever you are feeling ijust now is not AF on the way but emby settling in twinges.

Fili - I am still holding out hope for you and I hope I haven't made your pain worse by saying that. Having no cramps is not necessarily a bad sign as I had bad cramps/symptoms for 5 weeks with my first pg and that turned out to be was what your might be. I am glad you are having a wee break nd getting more tests. Can they do them so soon as a couple of weeks? Thinking of you lots :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz, big congrats and like the others say, we all deserve that bfp, and we shall all get it. We are in this together. 
Louby, you are not out till the hag flies in! I know what you mean about the AF style cramps I get them every morning the week or so before AF is due- even when I turn out to be pregnant. 
Fili, all I can say to you is to repeat what the others have said, and as always I am thinking of you. 
Afm, my very first client of the day walked into my treatment room and the first thing she said was "I've had a bit of a shock. I found out I'm pregnant, and we weren't planning it." 
I feel like some sort of Pied Piper who has pregnant women following me round everywhere. It's almost comical.


----------



## ickle pand

Think I'm going to book myself in for a treatment with you then Mrs Miggins lol!


----------



## sarah_anne

Just got back from having blood work done. I had a resident doctor and she was not at all educated on anything to do with pregnancy. It was almost comical. 

They only had to take 4 viles of blood instead of 6, so that made me happy. I got a positive on the urine test, but it still wasn't as dark as the ones I got at home. My doctor has the CRAPPIEST tests ever. Their urine tests never even detected my last pregnancy. 

I had to pull teeth to get an early scan. The resident told me that in Canada they only offer ONE ultrasound at 18 WEEKS! What???? How did my sister have 3 or 4 then? They ended up giving me a scan in two weeks for dating as my last cycle ended in a miscarriage. I also have to go for my first prenatal visit next week and get a pap. I hate paps. Blah!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sarah-anne - so glad you got your scan booked. 18 week is ridiculous!! I had heard that before about Canada, damn stupid!

What blood test are they doing? 

Ickle, I'll have the appointment with Mrsmig following yours!! Then we have to work out how to get mrsmig an appointment with herself!!

I had a little chuckle at your comment about Pied piper then thought thats really sad. Hope you are ok. :hugs: It will be your turn very soon, like in 5 dys time!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

18 weeks!! My god!! Pleased the blood work wasn't too bad and you got an early scan.


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Sarah-anne - so glad you got your scan booked. 18 week is ridiculous!! I had heard that before about Canada, damn stupid!
> 
> What blood test are they doing?
> 
> Ickle, I'll have the appointment with Mrsmig following yours!! Then we have to work out how to get mrsmig an appointment with herself!!
> 
> I had a little chuckle at your comment about Pied piper then thought thats really sad. Hope you are ok. :hugs: It will be your turn very soon, like in 5 dys time!

I know! I couldn't believe it! I'm sure the look on my face was "You have got to be kidding me!!" I know lots of people here who have had several scans, so I'm wondering if this doctor was not well informed. 

They are doing blood tests to check my HCG levels and the standard infectious disease checks. They're also doing a blood type one to double check that I am O negative. Odd that I can tell them that, but they won't take my word for it!


----------



## filipenko32

18 weeeeeeeks!! Omg I would have only managed 2 pregnancies this year if I'd waited that long!! Crazy! Glad you got it sorted :hugs:


----------



## sarah_anne

Mrs Miggins said:


> 18 weeks!! My god!! Pleased the blood work wasn't too bad and you got an early scan.

No kidding!! 18 weeks is INSANE!!! She said that it's usually just a quick "anatomy" check. WTF!

I have a dating scan at exactly 7 weeks. Will I be able to see a heartbeat then?


----------



## Chele78

Sarah - so pleased you managed to get them to book you a dating scan! 18 weeks is just crazy, and there I was thinking waiting until 12 weeks here was insane. 

Mrsmig - gosh, they do seem to be following you around. Hopefully you can give yourself some of that baby dust! Sprinkle some on this thread too will ya? :winkwink:

Nothing new to report from me... Still resisting testing. I woke up with some cramping today, so not sure if that's positive or negative really. I normally don't get cramps with AF, but could all be changed with the mc I suppose. Time will tell!


----------



## filipenko32

Sarah, if you're sure of your dates, you should definitely be able to see a heartbeat at 7 weeks.


----------



## filipenko32

Cramps are good chele, it means things are happening. I had no cramps, twinges, feeling anything from start to finish in this pregnancy and nothing was happening!! When my mc's have had babies there Ive experienced cramps like af cramps and twinges. I shall be looking out for those next time! X


----------



## sarah_anne

filipenko32 said:


> 18 weeeeeeeks!! Omg I would have only managed 2 pregnancies this year if I'd waited that long!! Crazy! Glad you got it sorted :hugs:

I know!!!!! My mind was totally blown!!


----------



## sarah_anne

Chele78 said:


> Sarah - so pleased you managed to get them to book you a dating scan! 18 weeks is just crazy, and there I was thinking waiting until 12 weeks here was insane.
> 
> Mrsmig - gosh, they do seem to be following you around. Hopefully you can give yourself some of that baby dust! Sprinkle some on this thread too will ya? :winkwink:
> 
> Nothing new to report from me... Still resisting testing. I woke up with some cramping today, so not sure if that's positive or negative really. I normally don't get cramps with AF, but could all be changed with the mc I suppose. Time will tell!

I thought that waiting until 12 weeks was insane too. I was hoping they'd be able to give me one around 7 or 8 weeks, so 7 weeks is fine.


----------



## Chele78

filipenko32 said:


> Cramps are good chele, it means things are happening. I had no cramps, twinges, feeling anything from start to finish in this pregnancy and nothing was happening!! When my mc's have had babies there Ive experienced cramps like af cramps and twinges. I shall be looking out for those next time! X

Well that's the positive! :winkwink: I don't think I got any cramps that I recall in November when I did get pregnant, though obviously that ended in mc, so I'm not going to wish a repeat of having low level or no symptoms. In any case still going to try to hold out until the weekend to test, unless AF arrives.


----------



## sarah_anne

filipenko32 said:


> Sarah, if you're sure of your dates, you should definitely be able to see a heartbeat at 7 weeks.

The problem is that my last cycle ended in a miscarriage, so it's hard to tell. I started spotting on November 29th and then had a full flow and clots on November 30th. Should I be going from the 29th or 30th? I've been going from the 30th, so that puts me at 5 weeks, 1 day.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink and mrs migg, there's nothing either of you could say to upset me ever :hugs: :friends: 
Aww mrs migg, every time you mention pregnant woman exposure I feel like I want to magically appear over there and remove said offending person!!! It's so emotionally tough, i actually panic when I see pregnant women now, but I'm always over the moon happy for my pal b and b friends! Maybe you're attracting them cos you're going to be one soon!


----------



## filipenko32

Can you go from known ovulation and add 14 days? I *think* that would work as a rough guide. Anyone??


----------



## pichi

loz congrats with the digi :) i've not been back through the thread to catch up (just back from work) i hope everyone is well. :hugs:


----------



## sarah_anne

filipenko32 said:


> Can you go from known ovulation and add 14 days? I *think* that would work as a rough guide. Anyone??

FF says I ovulated on December 15th at CD16. So how would I figure it out? I'm confused.


----------



## pichi

add 2 weeks from the 15th then count from then to what date it is now :)

EDIT: sarah, you are due around 7th Sept 2012 :)


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Can you go from known ovulation and add 14 days? I *think* that would work as a rough guide. Anyone??

Yes. That's how some of the online EDD calculators work anyway.

When I was first pregnant, 16 years ago (gulp), they only offered a 20 week anomaly scan as standard. I got to 17 weeks, and went along for a routine antenatal appointment, and the doctor was trying out her new electronic doppler for the first time (see, it was aaaages ago, when these were very new gizmos) and couldnt find the heartbeat, but thought maybe she just didnt know how to work it. EPU wouldn't see me because I was over 12 weeks, so my GP fought really hard to get me seen on the labour ward of the local hospital for a scan, and I'd had a mmc many many weeks beforehand. Just horrible to find out on the labour ward of all places, with midwives too busy to deal with us because women were giving birth in the next room :(


----------



## Lozdi

Just woke up....nap was good!

18 weeks?!?! Thats insane, are they mad? That doctor must have been thinking with their butt instead of brains. Over here the dating scan is 12 weeks but even if you have that early, you get another between 11 and 13 weeks if you want a nuchal translucency scan. 18 weeks! Goodness I'm almost shaking my fist at that, which makes it very hard to type! And what is a 'quick' anatomy scan????? That should take 30 mins at the very least for them to see and check everything. GOODNESS ME! 4 vials of blood....gulp. I'm not ok with having bloods took since my MMC. Midwife said to me on the phone not to forget to take her a pee sample when I go, I said no worries I have gotten very good at peeing into cups!

Mrs Miggins, the pied piper of pregnancy, you could work that as an advantage if you put it on your business card! On a more serious note, are you ok? It can't have been easy having someone walk in and say that.

Fili I'm glad st Mary's are being on the ball with your tests and willing to move fast for you- they obviously understand much better than the EPU.

Ickle, I'm glad you feel ok to watch One Born, yes its emotional, but its so fascinating and beautiful too...minus the chav man from last night.

Chele....resistance is futile...that is all!

Lolo...she aint here til she is here! 

Pink how you bearing up in first day back?

Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm a bit mentally blasted- the vivid dreams have begun and started with one I couldn't decide whether it was just a vigorous and weird adventure dream, or a full on nightmare. I did triumph over the weird people in it that seemed to be trying to experiment on me though, so I think that was a good sign. Trying hard to pluck up the courage to call the EPAU now, and not looking forward to it!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> filipenko32 said:
> 
> 
> Can you go from known ovulation and add 14 days? I *think* that would work as a rough guide. Anyone??
> 
> Yes. That's how some of the online EDD calculators work anyway.
> 
> When I was first pregnant, 16 years ago (gulp), they only offered a 20 week anomaly scan as standard. I got to 17 weeks, and went along for a routine antenatal appointment, and the doctor was trying out her new electronic doppler for the first time (see, it was aaaages ago, when these were very new gizmos) and couldnt find the heartbeat, but thought maybe she just didnt know how to work it. EPU wouldn't see me because I was over 12 weeks, so my GP fought really hard to get me seen on the labour ward of the local hospital for a scan, and I'd had a mmc many many weeks beforehand. Just horrible to find out on the labour ward of all places, with midwives too busy to deal with us because women were giving birth in the next room :(Click to expand...

Thats awful! You shouldn't have to fight just to be looked after, then have to put up with the added emotional pain of a labour ward.


----------



## sarah_anne

pichi said:


> add 2 weeks from the 15th then count from then to what date it is now :)
> 
> EDIT: sarah, you are due around 7th Sept 2012 :)

Thanks Pichi! A due date calculator gives me Sept 6th based on ovulation and Sept 5th based on when I started my AF (using Nov. 30th).


----------



## filipenko32

Did u do a digi loz? :yipee:


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:


> Just woke up....nap was good!
> 
> 18 weeks?!?! Thats insane, are they mad? That doctor must have been thinking with their butt instead of brains. Over here the dating scan is 12 weeks but even if you have that early, you get another between 11 and 13 weeks if you want a nuchal translucency scan. 18 weeks! Goodness I'm almost shaking my fist at that, which makes it very hard to type! And what is a 'quick' anatomy scan????? That should take 30 mins at the very least for them to see and check everything. GOODNESS ME! 4 vials of blood....gulp. I'm not ok with having bloods took since my MMC. Midwife said to me on the phone not to forget to take her a pee sample when I go, I said no worries I have gotten very good at peeing into cups!
> 
> Mrs Miggins, the pied piper of pregnancy, you could work that as an advantage if you put it on your business card! On a more serious note, are you ok? It can't have been easy having someone walk in and say that.
> 
> Fili I'm glad st Mary's are being on the ball with your tests and willing to move fast for you- they obviously understand much better than the EPU.
> 
> Ickle, I'm glad you feel ok to watch One Born, yes its emotional, but its so fascinating and beautiful too...minus the chav man from last night.
> 
> Chele....resistance is futile...that is all!
> 
> Lolo...she aint here til she is here!
> 
> Pink how you bearing up in first day back?
> 
> Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm a bit mentally blasted- the vivid dreams have begun and started with one I couldn't decide whether it was just a vigorous and weird adventure dream, or a full on nightmare. I did triumph over the weird people in it that seemed to be trying to experiment on me though, so I think that was a good sign. Trying hard to pluck up the courage to call the EPAU now, and not looking forward to it!

No kidding! She said the "anatomy" scan was to check the sex and that's why they wait until 18 weeks.


----------



## Lozdi

I did do a digi Fili....was freaking out about the faintness of my line, will do another digi in a few days.

Goodness me Sarah- they really weren't clued up at all- anatomy scan may reveal gender yes but its certainly not what its for and they only tell us here if its obvious! I hope that doctor feels suitably ashamed of their lack of knowledge on those matters!

I get 9th of sept as a due date from FF/midwife, other sites say 12th. Either will do as long as I get that far!


----------



## filipenko32

sarah_anne said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Goodness I'm almost shaking my fist at that, which makes it very hard to type!
> 
> Mrs Miggins, the pied piper of pregnancy...
> 
> 
> You're so funny loz! :rofl:
> 
> Nightmares and dreams are a great sign! I only have these when there is an actual baby present!Click to expand...


----------



## pichi

sarah_anne said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> add 2 weeks from the 15th then count from then to what date it is now :)
> 
> EDIT: sarah, you are due around 7th Sept 2012 :)
> 
> Thanks Pichi! A due date calculator gives me Sept 6th based on ovulation and Sept 5th based on when I started my AF (using Nov. 30th).Click to expand...

:dohh: 6th not 7th i meant haha. :blush:


----------



## Emum

sarah_anne said:


> No kidding! She said the "anatomy" scan was to check the sex and that's why they wait until 18 weeks.

Have you checked then that she is right that you need a PAP test next week? In the UK they don't do them at all when you are pregnant, even if you are due one, they get you to wait until after the baby is born. Here we are quite conservative about internal exams, speculums, etc during pregnancy, and tend not to have any unless they are vitally important, although I know in the states some OBGYNs will do an internal on every antenatal appointment, so practices vary a lot.


----------



## filipenko32

What's a pap test?


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:


> I did do a digi Fili....was freaking out about the faintness of my line, will do another digi in a few days.
> 
> Goodness me Sarah- they really weren't clued up at all- anatomy scan may reveal gender yes but its certainly not what its for and they only tell us here if its obvious! I hope that doctor feels suitably ashamed of their lack of knowledge on those matters!
> 
> I get 9th of sept as a due date from FF/midwife, other sites say 12th. Either will do as long as I get that far!

The doctor I saw was just a resident and her specialty definitely was not pregnancy! I'm seeing my real doctor next week and I'm sure he'll clear things up!


----------



## pichi

i think its our equivalent to a smear test fili


----------



## sarah_anne

Emum said:


> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> No kidding! She said the "anatomy" scan was to check the sex and that's why they wait until 18 weeks.
> 
> Have you checked then that she is right that you need a PAP test next week? In the UK they don't do them at all when you are pregnant, even if you are due one, they get you to wait until after the baby is born. Here we are quite conservative about internal exams, speculums, etc during pregnancy, and tend not to have any unless they are vitally important, although I know in the states some OBGYNs will do an internal on every antenatal appointment, so practices vary a lot.Click to expand...

I'll check with my actual doctor before I let anything happen, but it seems to be the consensus here that I need a pap at my first prenatal appointment. I found this article that says it's routine now. https://pregnant.thebump.com/pregnancy/is-it-safe/qa/is-a-pap-smear-safe-when-pregnant.aspx

The resident said that it's standard to check for things like cervical cancer, HPV, etc.


----------



## Chele78

filipenko32 said:


> What's a pap test?

Pichi is right it's a pap smear officially.


----------



## Lozdi

Can't find the EPAU number. Bad thing is, its in my vital paperwork box and the whole box seems to have vanished. Heads will roll if OH has thrown the box out without checking it!


----------



## Lozdi

Sarah when did you last have one? My doctor told me very recently is the reason there is a lot of time between paps is because the changes that lead to cervical cancer largely happen on a scale of years as opposed to months. I think maybe rarely there are cases that seem to come from no where, but the vast majority are slow changes that can be spotted in time even with the year or 2 between paps. If you really don't want one and you had one within the accepted time frame then there should be no reason for them not to wait until after you hava had your baby.


----------



## filipenko32

I HATE smear tests they make me cringe, I need a general anaesthetic for one of those! :haha: . Should have one but not going to. :smug:


----------



## Lozdi

I hate them too but once I got a speculum, it wasn't so bad. The speculum was the scary part for me.


----------



## filipenko32

Not the dreaded speculum!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lozdi

:haha: I know, but it did help lol, its put away now daren't look now! I can't even feel my cervix anymore its gone right up and hid!


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:


> Sarah when did you last have one? My doctor told me very recently is the reason there is a lot of time between paps is because the changes that lead to cervical cancer largely happen on a scale of years as opposed to months. I think maybe rarely there are cases that seem to come from no where, but the vast majority are slow changes that can be spotted in time even with the year or 2 between paps. If you really don't want one and you had one within the accepted time frame then there should be no reason for them not to wait until after you hava had your baby.

I last had one in September 2010. We have them every year here and I haven't had one for over a year. It was my own fault. I was due in September and completely forgot. I'll double check with my doctor, but I'm pretty sure it's mandatory here.


----------



## ickle pand

Here's a link I found on the NHS website about pap smear tests. It's strange that there's such different views on it, in equally developed countries. Who's correct is anyone's guess!

https://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1646.aspx?CategoryID=54&SubCategoryID=130


----------



## pichi

haha you checking that much loved doughnut again loz? :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

My last official one was 2010, june or july if I remember right. I was told I wouldn't need another til this year but had one a month after my MMC anyway because I noticed some redness myself. Doctor told me it was normal but did the pap anyway because I insisted lol


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> haha you checking that much loved doughnut again loz? :haha:

hahaha, noooooo way not now. Checked it visually before O but not after and well now I'm even less inclined to disturb it! I finished checking it by hand now too, seeing as I can no longer reach :haha:


----------



## pichi

Lozdi said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> haha you checking that much loved doughnut again loz? :haha:
> 
> hahaha, noooooo way not now. Checked it visually before O but not after and well now I'm even less inclined to disturb it! I finished checking it by hand now too, seeing as I can no longer reach :haha:Click to expand...

i remember mine practically disappeared before i found out i was PG with Pixie! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Thanks Ickle thats good info. And makes good sense too!


----------



## filipenko32

Cervix :ignore: ... I'm off lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

all this talk of smear test has made me go book mine for the end of Jan. Glad to get it over with I am very over due.


----------



## ickle pand

It's def worth getting done. It's not so bad these days now they use the brush instead of the wooden chip fork type thing they used to use lol!


----------



## pichi

ickle pand said:


> It's def worth getting done. It's not so bad these days now they use the brush instead of the wooden chip fork type thing they used to use lol!

that sounds brutal!

they use just a little soft plastic ... thing


----------



## Lozdi

Called hospital, they put me through the the EPAU and I got no answer after 10 minutes so I gather they are busy, can't get in with a doctor until monday which is fine but they dont do appointments ahead of then I have to call at 8 am I hope I get the first call in! Good job I'm up super early lately. Still can't find that box though and I got to a near panic point. Had to pee on a stick just to calm myself and thats no joke either, it worked. Going to nip to town for more sticks!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it was. I had that my first couple of tests and I remember my mum getting a test with both when they were trialling it and saying how much nicer it was.


----------



## MrsMM24

CONGRATS LOZ! Wishing you a H&H 9mos!


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF so I can get this month in full swing.:dust:


----------



## auntylolo

I'm back from town, managed to get some cheapy tests that are 20mui/ml but I'm waiting til tomorrow now as I've got some spotting. It is strange for me because I usually just start without the warning, but I guess we'll see. If the old hag hasn't turned up by the morning I'll test again. Cramps aren't really af cramps either, but who's to say whats normal now?:shrug:
To make matte worse, a girl I went to school with posted a pic of her bfp on fb today. Along with the comment "well it wasn't planned but these things happen don't they?" :growlmad:


----------



## auntylolo

I might have a root around for me cervix tonight when I'm in the shower as I've never managed to find it and just assumed it's been high when I've tried. It should be low if af is coming right?


----------



## Lozdi

Thankyou MrsMM :hugs:

Hi Lolo, I hope that is implantation spotting! 

I remember that chip fork thingy...it bothered me something fierce. To be frank I didn't much like the brush either but its just one of things we Ladies need to handle for our Lady-Health. Good on you Pink for booking one! :thumbup:


----------



## Lozdi

auntylolo said:


> I might have a root around for me cervix tonight when I'm in the shower as I've never managed to find it and just assumed it's been high when I've tried. It should be low if af is coming right?

In theory yes- but cervix be a tricky thing! 'Low' might not actually feel low until compared with high or vice versa its one that takes practice. You will know when you find it- if you can't reach it then don't worry just try another time apparently it shifts about quite a lot even within a day.


----------



## Lozdi

One of my long ago work buddies is very pregnant with her first, he'l be here in a few weeks, we got quite close because she was nervous and scared and wasn't getting much use from her midwife, and although flippant pregnancy comments from people who weren't even trying can be hurtful, my friend has consistantly been in appropriate awe at what she has inside her, and even when complaining about a backache one day she managed to sound like she was grateful for the backache. I'm so happy that she is having such a healthy first pregnancy, and I'm very glad she isn't taking it for granted like so many people! I told her about my loss simply because I had gone and told her I was pregnant, and she shut right up on statuses, but we continued to talk via message. Bless her she wa strying not to say anything that might upset me but I was just happy she was happy I had to tell her off about trying to avoid pregnancy talk just because of me.


----------



## auntylolo

At first I felt really happy for her, but it turns out she's not with the bloke and it just made me pissed off. She's only 6 weeks and has been posting things she's bought for it already, I feel scared for her that something may happen, aand then angry at myself because everyone should be able to get pregnant and not instantly worry about something going, and believe that it will never happen to them. It never entered my mind that I would actually have a miscarriage, or that it was even possible really. I always thought it was something that happened to other people:nope:


----------



## auntylolo

Sorry that sounds so downbeat, but I'm actually pretty angry thinking that I might not be pregnant again:growlmad:


----------



## pichi

i felt like that too lolo. never entered my mind that i might have a MC and when i started bleeding i was in total shock! i will appreciate this next pregnancy a lot more i think. With my daughter i had such an easy pregnancy and didn't think much else of it... now i see it in a whole new light.

:hugs: you'll catch that eggy hun


----------



## Lozdi

Same here, breezed through my first two, now I'm a nervous wreck and not even 5 weeks. 

Just got back from town, with 8 new stickks to pee on, and another digi for monday or tuesday. Nipped into boots, where I found a assistant and asked her something she's not been asked before 'Have you got any less sensitive pregnancy tests?' Turns out they didn't but we did get talking and she is TTC and has been for 8 months and getting worried. I felt like fate had introduced us- wrote down FF for her and we swapped emails and had a quick chat about it and will be keeping in touch I want to help her learn all the things about POAS and charting just like you Ladies helped me. I might turn into a one woman TTC crusade lol I took my healthy pregnancies for granted, now I know better, and just want to help people.

Lolo you musn't apologise for feeling down, its completely understandable :hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

ickle pand said:


> Morning ladies. I've thought of you twice already this morning! My friend had posted on facebook about loving The Big Bang Theory and some else commented "I love BBT too". Gave me a wee giggle :) The second one was a song on Radio 1 it was called Arguing with Thermometers by Enter Shikari, and I thought there's plenty of us that do that on a daily basis!
> 
> Still no peak but between one thing or another we've not DTD in a while so I'm glad really.

Haha! I'm a Big Bang fan too. :) Awesome show! And sounds like you need to get your bd on!



pinksmarties said:


> I got my big temp rise today so can definately say I ov'd yesterday. No more descisions now, just wait for AF and look forward to my holiday.

Glad the decision point is now past and you can just relax! *hugs*



loubyloumum said:


> Dodger, I'm sorry your numbers are taking there time coming down hun! You will get there and be back on the TTC wagon before you know it :hugs:
> 
> AFM - Had a temp rise this morning :happydance: I hope it stays up! I also did an opk last night (poas-aholic alert me thinks :haha: ) and had a second line there darker than the past few days but not as dark as the control line. So to be honest don't really know if this means anything??? I also had some af like cramping for a short while yesterday but it is far to early for her to be on her way surely!
> 
> xx

Thanks! I hope so... And YAY for the temp rise! :)



ickle pand said:


> Pink - I think it's because I have PCOS. I think I have higher levels of LH most of the month. If I use OPK's I get dark lines most of the time, though not as dark as the control line, so I gave up on them.
> 
> I've not had a cycle like this since I started using the CBFM though. The most high's I've had before a peak is 12 and I'm now on 14. My max ov day was CD22 and that's today with no peak yet. I'm wondering if it's because I took the soy CD4-8 rather than 3-7 like last month. It could be that I'm having an anovulatory cycle too, I'll just have to wait and see.

I had the opposite prob with opks. That's one reason why I haven't used them in the last cycle. Everyone else could say things like "Oh well I'll go pee on an opk. At least then I know I'll get 2 lines!" and I would get the same stark whiteness from those as from the hpts. :wacko: 

With the cbfm, hopefully it's just your cycle being a bit weird this time around and you'll get that peak soon. :hugs:



Mrs Miggins said:


> Morning ladies, just a quick check in as I'm getting ready for work, I've had a quick read to see how you're all doing.
> Slight dip in temp for me this morning but still nicely over the coverline. Caved and tested this morning but bfn, it's still way too early. I'll catch up with you all when I get my break later!

I'm keeping my fingers crossed and praying for a bfp for you! :)



Lozdi said:


> Gah the spoiler didn't work. But theres my line anyway. Why are they so hard to photograph?
> 
> Just called midwife she booked me in but says her hands are tied about the scan but the EPAU said I could have one and would have put it on my details. I'll call them tomorrow. My nerves are shot!

Ugh... I'm sorry you are having to deal with this hun. :hugs: Just be happy with those gorgeous pictures! I'm so so so thrilled for you!



Lozdi said:


> Ahhh crap they are there, and I can't remove them. *swearword!* Sorry. :-(

Don't you dare feel back about that! I know that I for one take heart in seeing other ladies that have been through a miscarriage get a bfp afterwards. It gives me hope!! 



auntylolo said:


> Morning girls, just on watching one born now, can't wait to see this 10lb 10oz baby! Loz, lovely pics there hun don't worry about the epau, I'm sure you'll stay strong and get your scan:hugs:
> Afm, tested this morning :bfn: absolutely stark white:growlmad: I am feeling a bit upset about it, but trying to console my self that I tested at 12dpo last time and it was neg too, the bfp didn't come til 13dpo. I'm going into town today to do some bits and bobs and going to look for a more sensitive test too. Just realised I've stupidly flushed my fmu and smu, so it looks like I'm waiting til tomorrow now unless I cave and test again tonight when hubby is out:blush:

*hugs* Give it that extra time. I know on my bfp cycle, I had a negative the day before I got the positive, so I'm rooting for that to happen to you too! Just ya know... with a very sticky bean and all. :hugs:



filipenko32 said:


> Thanks everyone. St Mary's just called me, theyre going to fit me in as soon as I get a negative pregnancy test so hopefully in a couple of weeks. They're going to do all the tests again as I was technically pregnant when they did the last tests. So hopefully all these can be fitted in before April! I have to call them back nex week to update them about the miscarriage. Might aswell get as much Nhs testing in as possible while I'm waiting. Dr s says leave one clear cycle so hopefully the tests will take me up to april and I'll be free to conceive with reliable test results back in.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I know you are thinking to the future and protecting yourself, but I'm secretly hoping that the scan tomorrow shows a healthy growing bean in there. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



Mrs Miggins said:


> Afm, my very first client of the day walked into my treatment room and the first thing she said was "I've had a bit of a shock. I found out I'm pregnant, and we weren't planning it."
> I feel like some sort of Pied Piper who has pregnant women following me round everywhere. It's almost comical.

Argh! *hugs* I know how you feel about that.... I do love your pied piper terminology though. :)



sarah_anne said:


> Just got back from having blood work done. I had a resident doctor and she was not at all educated on anything to do with pregnancy. It was almost comical.
> 
> They only had to take 4 viles of blood instead of 6, so that made me happy. I got a positive on the urine test, but it still wasn't as dark as the ones I got at home. My doctor has the CRAPPIEST tests ever. Their urine tests never even detected my last pregnancy.
> 
> I had to pull teeth to get an early scan. The resident told me that in Canada they only offer ONE ultrasound at 18 WEEKS! What???? How did my sister have 3 or 4 then? They ended up giving me a scan in two weeks for dating as my last cycle ended in a miscarriage. I also have to go for my first prenatal visit next week and get a pap. I hate paps. Blah!

4 VIALS?! Jeez! I mean in the last month I've had many more then that taken, but it was at most 2 vials at a time for pregnancy purposes - one for the hCG levels and *once* one for blood type since we aren't sure. And yeah the 18 weeks thing is just INSANE! I'm so glad you were able to talk them into one at 7 weeks. *hugs*



Chele78 said:


> Nothing new to report from me... Still resisting testing. I woke up with some cramping today, so not sure if that's positive or negative really. I normally don't get cramps with AF, but could all be changed with the mc I suppose. Time will tell!

Am I allowed to start chanting "TEST TEST TEST!!!" yet? :D



filipenko32 said:


> Can you go from known ovulation and add 14 days? I *think* that would work as a rough guide. Anyone??

That's just what I was going to say. That's what my OB was doing to guesstimate the date for mine before the miscarriage.



filipenko32 said:


> I HATE smear tests they make me cringe, I need a general anaesthetic for one of those! :haha: . Should have one but not going to. :smug:

Me too. Ugh. They just plain old suck. :( 



auntylolo said:


> I'm back from town, managed to get some cheapy tests that are 20mui/ml but I'm waiting til tomorrow now as I've got some spotting. It is strange for me because I usually just start without the warning, but I guess we'll see. If the old hag hasn't turned up by the morning I'll test again. Cramps aren't really af cramps either, but who's to say whats normal now?:shrug:
> To make matte worse, a girl I went to school with posted a pic of her bfp on fb today. Along with the comment "well it wasn't planned but these things happen don't they?" :growlmad:

Spotting could be a good thing!! Fingers totally crossed!



Lozdi said:


> One of my long ago work buddies is very pregnant with her first, he'l be here in a few weeks, we got quite close because she was nervous and scared and wasn't getting much use from her midwife, and although flippant pregnancy comments from people who weren't even trying can be hurtful, my friend has consistantly been in appropriate awe at what she has inside her, and even when complaining about a backache one day she managed to sound like she was grateful for the backache. I'm so happy that she is having such a healthy first pregnancy, and I'm very glad she isn't taking it for granted like so many people! I told her about my loss simply because I had gone and told her I was pregnant, and she shut right up on statuses, but we continued to talk via message. Bless her she wa strying not to say anything that might upset me but I was just happy she was happy I had to tell her off about trying to avoid pregnancy talk just because of me.

Awww! I love your friends attitude about both her pregnancy and how it affects you. That's a good friend right there!



auntylolo said:


> Sorry that sounds so downbeat, but I'm actually pretty angry thinking that I might not be pregnant again:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - nothing new. Bleeding has grown to a medium flow level and I had clots in wipes last night and this morning. We'll see what if anything that really means though.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one to say that today i got a :bfp:!!

I still cant believe it and im rather nervous considering what happened last time but i figure last time the few weeks of happiness that i had didnt make what happened after any harder so im going to be positive!!

Im sending you all lots of BFP :dust: 2012 is going to be a good year for us all!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Congratulations Clobo!!

Here to a H&H 9 months

xxxxxxxxxx
xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Dogder! Its terrible how this is dragging out for you, hopefully those clots will be the beginning of the end if you know what I mean.

Clobo! Congratulations! :happydance:I love your attitude, I'm going to try and have that attitude aswell and maybe my nerves will behave!


----------



## auntylolo

Clobo said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just a quick one to say that today i got a :bfp:!!
> 
> I still cant believe it and im rather nervous considering what happened last time but i figure last time the few weeks of happiness that i had didnt make what happened after any harder so im going to be positive!!
> 
> Im sending you all lots of BFP :dust: 2012 is going to be a good year for us all!!!
> 
> :hugs:

Congratulations! You're so right to be positive, this is a whole new beanie in there:happydance:


----------



## pichi

Congratulations clobo!!!


----------



## Clobo

I know, i think 2012 was so shitty for me in more ways than one that i just see this year as a fresh start, we are moving next week and getting a puppy in February so with this as well i couldnt ask for anything more!!

Yep i think if i didnt have this attitude that id worry and stress and that certainly wouldnt do me any good. *Loz*, concentrate on looking after yourself and the weeks will soon pass, will you ask for an early scan??

Thanks *Lolo*, *Pichi* and *Hope*

xxx


----------



## Chele78

Clobo said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just a quick one to say that today i got a :bfp:!!
> 
> I still cant believe it and im rather nervous considering what happened last time but i figure last time the few weeks of happiness that i had didnt make what happened after any harder so im going to be positive!!
> 
> Im sending you all lots of BFP :dust: 2012 is going to be a good year for us all!!!
> 
> :hugs:

Congrats Clobo!! Great attitude to combat those nerves and worries. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Just sneaking a quick good luck to Fili for 2moro, ill be stalking xxx


----------



## Lozdi

I was promised an early peek after what happened last time, I just hope they remember telling me that and aren't difficult with me when I call them. Spoke to midwife already she has her hands tied about scan timings, but will happily feel my tummy once a week after 7 weeks just to make sure the sac is growing as it should. If only I had thought of that last time but of course it never even occurred to me that it might go wrong. I have a doppler so as soon as its audible I'll be plugged into that 24/7!


----------



## pinksmarties

Congratulations clobo!! Fantastic news. Being positive is not always easy but WHEN (oo look at me) I get my next bfp I will follow your lead with PMA! Have a happy and healthy 9months!!

Hi mrsmoo, nice to see you again. All thinking of fili for tomorrow.

Dodger - glad bleeding finally slowing down. Its difficult to start to move on when you are bleeding and in pain. won't be long before you are poas for your ov!

Loz - will you be trying epu again tomorrow. They probably won't remember but I hope they do. I had to remind mw what the other had said just so I could get my rm bloods done as she was just going to give the the standard 'carry on with vits and let us know the next time you are pg' line. And that was despite speaking to her face to face the week before to book my scan.


----------



## Clobo

My EPU was rubbish, when i was told by the FS i needed an early scan to check for ectopic they didnt seem to believe me and in the end it was such a nightmare the FS office did it for me, so im going to ring them and see if they will do it again!

Good luck Fili and Loz for your appts xxx


----------



## dodgercpkl

Clobo said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just a quick one to say that today i got a :bfp:!!
> 
> I still cant believe it and im rather nervous considering what happened last time but i figure last time the few weeks of happiness that i had didnt make what happened after any harder so im going to be positive!!
> 
> Im sending you all lots of BFP :dust: 2012 is going to be a good year for us all!!!
> 
> :hugs:

Congrats!



pinksmarties said:


> Dodger - glad bleeding finally slowing down. Its difficult to start to move on when you are bleeding and in pain. won't be long before you are poas for your ov!

Actually it's getting heavier! It was light/medium yesterday and only spotting the day before. Today is a definitely medium to almost heavy day. I just hope it means that it's almost over.


----------



## Lozdi

Yes I'm going to call them again, and will try to do so really early this time as I do remember how busy they all got towards tea time. They probably won't remember the actual conversation it was just one doctor I asked about a scan next time. Considering that they have their own sono and it literally takes 5 minutes to prod me in the twinkle with that scanner and go yup there it is look! I am hoping they wont be disagreeable. 5 minutes of their time in exchange for 2 months of semi peace of mind for me! I originally wanted it done at 8 weeks, but all the research says that with the MMC things wouldn't have been right from the start of the pregnancy, so if I go at 6 weeks and see a living 6 week shape with a normal bpm and growth then I'll be able to get through the time until the 12 week scan. I'm thinking of training as a sono myself and getting my own scan machine and offering super reasonably priced take a peek scans to worried ladies. I never managed to get a specific career going I was in retail when I had my first, now I'm a full time mum and BnB addict...but after this bean has grown and introduced his or her self I need to do something and I don't want to go back to retail, I want to do something that helps worried Ladies.


----------



## pichi

Retail is just crap isn't it? i'm also in retail and i'm just so bored of it. i do have an Hons Degree but trying to get a job with it is impossible


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I worked in retail for years before I trained to be a beauty therapist. It is such hard, thankless work. 
Clobo, congratulations! Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months! 
Dodger, boo to the bleeding. At least if you are passing clots it's coming away. I'm sorry you are going through this, I know I've said it before but reading your words made me remember just how horrible it is. And I didn't have half the trauma you have. I hope it's over for you soon and you can look to the future. 
Fil - hope you get some kip tonight and my thoughts will be with you tomorrow. 
Loz, you would make a great sonographer!
Antelope - you sound really down and it's not like you. Hope it was good spotting. 
People who were taking about cervixes and speculums - ugh. It really makes me cringe. 
I had a smear when I was in the 2ww just before I got my last bfp. I told the nurse my situation and she was happy to do it. I also mentioned it to the midwife at my booking appointment and she said they used to do a smear at booking in its only recently they have stopped. 
Pink, hope the first day back went ok. I quite enjoyed mine, and I had a client in for the last 3 and a half hours of my shift who was almost 80 so no fear of her suddenly announcing she was pregnant. 
I had to stand for over an hour massaging and I felt nauseous again, so hope it's a good sign! I also had some strong twinges in my right ovary about half an hour ago anybody any idea what that might be? 
Hi to everyone else. I'm on my phone as usual so hard to scroll back.


----------



## Lozdi

I actually loved retail back then, when life was grand and no brave face needed to be worn- I absolutely loved dealing with people! But when I had my oldest I didn't want strangers to be looking after him while I worked. Now given recent experience and getting to know all you lovely Ladies I feel that I need to work towards doing something that can help people get through tough times, I'll always miss my retail days my last job was in a buddhist run shop and it was amazing. Now I want to be a freelance sono! I don't have any qualifications at all, I was a tearaway and refused to do exams and I used books and google to teach myself anything I feel like learning but this desire to be a freelance sono is overpowering, like I'm being called! What retail are you in? I did clothes at first, and a stint at superdrug which was fun but the buddhist place was a giftshop and I ran the essential oils department and was pretty much given free reign with what I ordered, once I had proved my self anyway lol I miss that place so much I occasionally dream about it!


----------



## pichi

i work in clothes retail but i am qualified for Web design and development with Graphic design


----------



## Lozdi

Thankyou Mrs Miggins, I nearly burst into tears just then! I might have to request less kindness towards me, as its setting me right off! 

If I can get the training done I'm sure I could get a machine I have even seen them on ebay! Proper ones too but not everybody can just rock up and order one, you have to be somethingorother approved I forget exactly what. Its something I am working towards.

Honestly, the things you can get on ebay boggle the mind!


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> i work in clothes retail but i am qualified for Web design and development with Graphic design

I have dabbled in web design, untrained of course! It was fun trying to teach myself html, but there is so much more than html now that I would never be able to catch up! Maybe you can do some design aswell as the retail, as a freelancer rather than fulltime if thats proving impossible to find?


----------



## Sarena

Hey Firstimer,
Really sorry for your recent loss. Nurse who gave me ultrasound after my MC said try as soon as you want to, and that she knew of many couples who conceived after MC before period returned. Doc said wait for 1 normal cycle-but hear different advice from everyone. Its all up to you, and how ready you feel. I waited a month, mostly because I was utterly depressed for the following month. 
Best of luck:flower:


----------



## pichi

i thought about setting up my own freelance company once the kids are at school :) don't know how that would pan out though :S


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Sarena, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: Firsttimer actually is a giant baby vessel now! I hope that lifts your spirits and shows you that there are success stories, and you will be a success story too!

I gather this thread is somewhat prominent- thats because it just keeps on going, and the love and support does wonders! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Serena! First timer conceived on her first cycle after and has 10 weeks to go!


----------



## Lozdi

Go for it pichi, people will always need web and graphic design, and if you price your services competitively and get yourself out there with business cards and you own site and even utilize facebooks advertising resources I bet you can do it! You don't even need to start big, just start small and see where it takes you- don't pressure yourself but don't believe that you can't do it, because I bet you can!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

These bloody post natal group friends! The one who had her bfp just after me last time had her 20 week scan today, she has just inboxed me on Facebook to tell me she is having a girl this time. Great news I know. But I seriously think I am going to have to keep a low profile in that group until I have a bump. It sucks because they are my friends and their children are Edie's friends. But with 4 out of the 6 of them pregnant and the 5th already cuddling her second baby I may need to find some new friends for a while. I'll maybe start hanging out in bookies and snooker halls.


----------



## Tarabay

hi guys!!!! the birthday girl has arrived on site!!! :wave:

it took me AGES to read through the thread since i was last here!!

Loz- LOVING ur tests!! congrats again my dear! and i hope u can get that scan without any drama!! 
Fili - lots of good luck headed ur way!!! will be thinkin about u!!
god my brain is frazzled, cant even remember who else posted and what they said!!! ahhhhhh!!! :wacko:
Pink and MrsMigg how was your 1st day back??
i also worked in retail just after my son was born for a year then over christmas i had a temp job in clothes retail again, still unsure as to whether i actually like it or not! i think bein a stay at home mum for now is suiting me and my son obviously because DH works away, and with DS havin autism, it works best for us a family! :flower:
god im goin to have to read back again!!...............................................
Pink - go you for booking a smear- they make me cringe!!!!:nope:
Sarah-anne - 18weeks wow thank god ur gettin this early one! well done for fighting for it!! :thumbup:
oh yes and LoLo - i felt exactly the same, never thought it would happen to me before i found out about DS having autism, that kinda put a bit of a downer on my positivity on things and as soon as i found out i was preg, i knew there was something wrong because i just knew it!! its weird what our minds make us believe!!!! ut i understand when u say u dont no if ull ever catch that egg again because i feel the same way some days!!! :hugs::hugs:

ok so this is long enough!!
afm- not much to report, af slowing down a bit although it agony with it and cant wait for it to stop so i can get back to the OPK's again, hoping i dont have to wait till CD16 again!!! which really isnt that far away! also another month of tryn to persuade the DH to travel for hours each day to come home for :sex: over O time!!!!

Hope everbody well!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Tara! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> These bloody post natal group friends! The one who had her bfp just after me last time had her 20 week scan today, she has just inboxed me on Facebook to tell me she is having a girl this time. Great news I know. But I seriously think I am going to have to keep a low profile in that group until I have a bump. It sucks because they are my friends and their children are Edie's friends. But with 4 out of the 6 of them pregnant and the 5th already cuddling her second baby I may need to find some new friends for a while. I'll maybe start hanging out in bookies and snooker halls.

Thats good news indeed for her, but am I wrong in finding the inboxing a little insensitive? I know she wouldn't want to hurt you but still, can't have been easy reading that. :hugs: Have you told them how you feel? Your heart hurts and you can't help that, but trying not to show it is an energy consuming and painful task. If I lived close, I would go snookering and to the bookies with you :flower:

BnB is the new facebook!

Hello birthday girl Tara! You are completely excused for not remembering who posted what on your birthday! You shouldn't even be sober enough to type! :haha::drunk::headspin:


----------



## Tarabay

oh hat will be coming on sat loz! cant wait, the dh takin me out for dinner then meetin friends, out for the night then back to a gorg hotel!!! BLISS!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Tara - Happy Birthday hope you had a fab day despite damned AF. Ov day will be here before you know it.

Thanks for asking - first day back was good considering. No one apart form my boss knows about 2nd mc before Christmas, they think I was so upset that I was due my 20 week scan that week, which I was also upset about too.

As for smears I have no fear, they don't bother me I was just to lazy to sort it out. I must be about 2 years overdue!!

Mrsmig :hugs: it hasn't been an easy day for you with regards pg women/postnatal group. It is easier to step back for a while but it won't belong till you are joining them when you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Lozdi

Blimey that sounds great fun! I agree, you most certainly won't be able to type! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Pink I'm glad first day back wasn't a horror. :flower::hugs: I should be 20 weeks now too, instead I'm a cautious 4 and not particularly confident that it will go well. Its weird its as if I have had time stolen. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I am supposed to be going to see one of them tomorrow, one of the ones I found out about on Tuesday. I don't want to go :-(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz, I am really hoping the cautious 4 is a happy 20 before you know it. I can't say it won't happen again because none of us know what is going to happen sadly and that is why we are here. But keep positive if you can. I know how sodding hard it is, really I do.


----------



## Lozdi

I know theres just no predicting whats going to happen but I'm going to try my best to take a leaf out of Clobo's book and enjoy it because the alternative is to panic all the time and that can't be good. You don't have to go tomorrow, I'm sure your friend will understand. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Clobo - Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you. I was stalking you the other day to see if there was any news. That's made my day :) 

I'm sorry everyone else but it's now officially my turn for a BFP, I was here first lol!

Fili - Thinking of you today and hoping desperately that the doctors have got it wrong but I understand your need to protect yourself too. 

Tara - happy birthday for yesterday. Sounds like a lovely night you've got planned. 

AFM - yet another high this morning. I did an HPT just in case I'm pregnant and just had random bleeding and not a real period but that was a BFN. We DTD last night though so back on track to catch any eggy if it decides to appear.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks ickle, great news about the high! Fx fx fx for this month for you x x x


----------



## ickle pand

It's not really, I need a peak. I've had 15 highs in a row now lol! Although I am glad it didn't come before we DTD.


----------



## filipenko32

Ahhh, I see. Well I hope you get your peak soon! Last time you got the peak really quickly didn't you?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope this is your month Ickle. 
My temp is starting to drop so I'm losing hope now. Time to get the agnus castus in.


----------



## filipenko32

Are you sure that temp drop is reliable mrs migg? 
Where do you buy a gnus cactus from?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Holland and Barratt. It should be although I have been waking on and off from around 4 as I was apprehensive about my temp, but wouldn't that have made it higher rather than lower? I have a feeling I'm out anyway. How are you? Are you managing to sleep?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Fili - Thinking about you, today especially. How are you feeling? Daft question really. :hugs:

Mrsmig - my temps did the as me last month and got my bfp - keep hoping!!

Ickle - hoping you get you peak tomorrow.

Just a quick one, I'll say hi to everyone at work.

FF gave me crosshairs for Wed, not happy as I don't think that is when I ov'd as I didn't get my +ve opk till 9pm. Not sure what to to to tweak it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's what it did to me this month. I think I am only 8 dpo. That's also partly why i think I am out this month, late ov, no implantation dip. Just did a test and it was snowy white.


----------



## filipenko32

I really hope you're not out yet mrs migg, :hugs: When do you start taking the angus stuff then, what is it supposed to do? Im thinking about doing accupuncture this month... 
Im feeling ok. Need to clear room in my womb hotel for the next one!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think it can help you ov earlier and increase progesterone. I shall start taking it from Tuesday when I can next get into town if i get AF. I need to order some of that progesterone cream as well.


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - Yeah I got my first peak on CD17 last time and here I am on CD23 with nothing yet :(

Mrs Miggins - I bought angus castus from Bodykind.co.uk. Seemed to be cheaper than H&B and they deliver really quickly. Are you going to take it all month long or just until ovulation? There's different opinions on how to take it. 

You should mark your temps as sleep deprived on the days you've been waking early because you've not had the 3 hours of unbroken sleep.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ickle. If AF shows I'll definitely get it from there. As for how long to take it for I really don't know. With Edie I am pretty sure I stopped taking it when I got the bfp, but I think I will take it until ov to be on the safe side. 
Just responded to my friends facebook message with congratulations, but still not sure I can face going to see my other friend today. I'm just not sure how to tell her. She has been good to me and me not wanting to even look at her when she is going through this happy time makes me feel evil and ugly.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ickle. If AF shows I'll definitely get it from there. As for how long to take it for I really don't know. With Edie I am pretty sure I stopped taking it when I got the bfp, but I think I will take it until ov to be on the safe side. 
Just responded to my friends facebook message with congratulations, but still not sure I can face going to see my other friend today. I'm just not sure how to tell her. She has been good to me and me not wanting to even look at her when she is going through this happy time makes me feel evil and ugly.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Whoops!


----------



## ickle pand

Well the advice I got that if you take it until you get a BFP then you should slowly wean yourself off it, because stopping cold turkey can cause your progesterone levels to crash. I stopped dead when I got my BFP and I'll always wonder if that's what caused the m/c.


----------



## filipenko32

This is quite interesting https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm


----------



## loubyloumum

Fili I just wanted to wish you luck today :hugs: and let you know that I am thinking of you xx
MrsMig, I cant believe how many pg announcements you have had to endure this past week or so. It makes everything so much harder :hugs: 
I sooo hope you not out just yet hun fxd for a sneaky temp rise tomorrow :)
My temp has stayed steady today. Really wanted to test this morning but knew there was no point so quickly went for a jimmy riddle so fmu was gone :haha: I'm going to try really hard to hold out until 12/13dpo - we will see how well that goes though! 
Tara, Happy Birthday for yesterday! Hope you have a lovely weekend this weekend - your plans sound lovely!!
Ickle - I sooooo hope this is your month lovely....lets get that bloody eggy!!!!
Loz, I hope you are feeling well hun! As hard as it is try not to worry yourself too much :) xxx
I hope everyone else is a-ok! For those who have had the arrival of the :witch: I hope she isn't treating you too too unkindly.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Louby, if I may say so, that chart looks mighty damn fine! I would be sooooo tempted to test if I were you. I admire your resolve. As I said in another thread, I try to hold out and then end up tearing the hpt out of the packet like a smoker desperate for a fag. I have just accepted that I am going to test every morning until the hag shows up. 
I'm already torturing myself as I thought I saw something on this mornings test in bright sunlight. It was an indentation at best. I'm still getting those twinges in my right ovary.


----------



## Chele78

Morning all!

Fili - hope today goes as smoothly as can be expected, hope that either way you get resolution from this limbo. :hugs:

Tara - belated happy birthday! Sounds like a lovely plan for the weekend, enjoy! :happydance:

Ickle & Mrsmig- naturesbest.co.uk has a deal on Angus Cactus at the moment, 60 tabs for £8.95, and you in the UK might even get free delivery - I can't remember. Did someone suggest it could bring forward ovulation as well as other benefits?

Well afm, I had a massive temp drop below my cover line this morning and was spotting by the time I got out of bed, so definitely out this month. Glad I didn't waste my HPTs! But I'm not too upset. There was very small chance with our BD timing this month, and there are good things to remember about AF starting: my body is back to normal; my luteal phase seems perfectly normal, which I wouldn't have known before charting; if I have CD1 tomorrow, FF predicting I'll ovulate on my birthday, nice time to be BD'ing like mad - hubby won't be allowed to leave the country this month!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi everyone

Hi louby - good on your for your will power and peeing your fmu to remove tempttion!!

Had a play about with FF and reduced 1 high temp from 30th Dec and it has taken way my crosshairs. I get them back tommorw for Thursday (cheked with fake temp). I know thats not ideal but it was one temp reduced by a little bit so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Been called into work :-( at least it will stop me obsessing about poas.


----------



## ickle pand

Chele - That's the great thing about charting, you learn so much about your body and what it's doing right. It's really facinating :) 

I'm currently taking soy so I can't take agnus castus with it but if the soy doesn't work out, I might switch back to it.


----------



## Chele78

Ickle - it is definitely fascinating... If not a bit addicting, between being on FF and here, my hubby really thinks I'm a bit mad. :winkwink:


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh Che, im sorry the witch got you! Lets hope your birthday ov is a good luck thing! Plenty of birthday bonking in order for you :haha: 

MrsMig/Pink - I am trying soooo hard not to poas as I drove myself crazy last month and peep on loads for no reason. So I really want to try and resist for as long as possible. 
If its only a little temp reduction I'm sure it will be fine pink (I say this as if I'm an expert when really I'm just assuming) 

Aw mrsmig work sucks doesnt it! Im here now. Should be working but on b&b instead woops haha! But like you say being at work removes the temptation on poas all day :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

chele - sorry AF is on her way - damn witch. The postitive is you know how your cycle looks now and that your LP is perfect. It won't be long till you are poas a ov time.

Mrsmig - boo for being called into work.

Louby - looked at your chart, looking mighty fine

I was wondering about AC. A few people said they use it for irregular cycles and that it might mess up 'normal' cycles so I was reluctant to use. I'll have to research more especially if it raises progesterone.

I am tempted to get a Dr at wotk to take my 7dpo progesterone next week. I don't know if I have to wait the full 4 week after mc or if it will be okay to take this month. And the fact it is not 'authorised' as such!!


----------



## auntylolo

Morning girls, feeling a bit better this morning even tho the :witch: got me:dohh:
Not much else to report except I'm waiting for my wedding album to get delivered today. We got married in July in St. Kitts, and they've well and truely been on "island time" getting it ready, but according to DHL it's coming today:happydance: Also got my niece coming to sleep over tonight, she's only 8 and loves staying with us cos we play all night on the wii:haha:
Fili, thinking about you today hun, I still have a tiny bit of hope for you:flower:
How's everyone else?


----------



## auntylolo

Oh, and all this talk about cervixes and smears has reminded me that I'm due one. When I had my booking appt before, the mw asked me when my last one was and the best I could guess is about 5/6 years ago. Do they not send reminders out anymore?


----------



## pichi

You should get a reminder. I got 4 letters through my door last time lol


----------



## auntylolo

pichi said:


> You should get a reminder. I got 4 letters through my door last time lol

That's what I thought. I'm in the age group that started getting them at 18, and I used to get reminders when I lived with my mam and dad, but since I moved (to a different county) I dont think I've had one.


----------



## ickle pand

I think it varies from county to county. When I lived in Aberdeenshire I used to get a letter from my surgery with an appointment and a number to change if it wasn't suitable but now I'm in Angus, I get a letter from NHS Tayside that's sealed like a payslip just reminding me. I'm guessing you get the same thing Pichi.


----------



## Emum

I got a reminder this morning. I am 4dpo I think. I'm going to leave it until I am CD8 or so I think, just to be uber careful, even though I'm not all that optimistic we caught the egg this month, due to being unwell and only dtd 3 days before and on likely ov day itself.

FF says that if we did catch the egg though, the new baby's EDD would be the same day as my youngest son's birthday :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Well ladies I have never had a smear done! The age restriction used to be 21 or three years after having your first baby here but then it got changed to 25 - which I think is far too old myself. So I am due my first one in April this year. But I wont be having one done then as I WILL be pregnant! :) PMA xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Aunty - oh noo sorry AF arrived I was so hoping it was your month.

I got letters but then we moved and I didn't tell GP as I thought I was out of his 'area' but wanted to keep my GP. So the new people would have been getting my letters! After all that I can still be in their GP pratice. I might change it to the end of the week as I think I'll just be finishing AF on 23rd Jan


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Good morning/afternoon, ladies! 
I feel a lot better today after a day like yesterday. I was just sick, but I didn't have the flu or any infection. If you take a look at my chart, you all can tell my temps are just sky high! It's strange. 

On another note, I am stoked that FF finally put my crosshairs in! Currently 5 DPO. Can't wait to test!


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies :flower:

Mrs Miggins its just a small temp drop- hopefully its just a fluctuation!

Im very glad the TMI cervix discussions have prompted those of us overdue to bite the speculum bullet and go for it :thumbup:

I'm a bit wiped out as I stayed up superlate lost looking at online courses and I'm still waking up so bear with me.

What time should we expect Fili back from her appointment?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi lovebot - can't see your chart I use FF soryy hun. Hope you okay

Loz- wakey wakey :) Filis appointment was 9.45am so she might be on here soon. Hope she and OH ok.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ignore me Lovebot lass, clearly wasn't thinking or looking properly. Woah! Big rise!! - 4dpo implantation and lets hope this is the start of you triphasic!!


----------



## Lozdi

I've been stalking PAL. She will probably pop on here soon. I'm awake now, and the search for my vital paperwork box is in full swing.


----------



## Lozdi

Blimey lovebot, that is quite a rise!


----------



## filipenko32

Right well that was a nightmare!! Back home now. So the baby is there, it measures a week behind at 6.4 and the heartbeat is low at 68. Just like all my other miscarriages. I'm going to have to class this as a treatment failure now (steroids). Can't believe they've all been the same!! The only difference is this had such high hormone levels :shrug: obviously that means nothing. What do you girls think? I just want it to be over! Going by my other 3 patterns the heartbeat will stop in precisely 3 days.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah PMA louby! Love it! x x


----------



## Lozdi

Fili my dear I'm sorry :hugs: I was watching PAL, and I agree with the idea of having the chromo test if this bean follows the pattern of previous beans, so you can rule out or confirm treatment failure. I am a little baffled about the previous MC's being visible before this one, is there any chance at all that the treatments slowed down the development as well as stopping the cramps and that this bean had to 'catch up' so to speak? What explanation were you given for this one not being visible until now? The lack of cramps and nightmares was inkeeping with nothing having grown when your last scan found nothing but theres something now. Where is this bean in your uterus is it in a similar position to the others or was this one hiding last time? I understand that you have to accept this as most likely another loss but if its ok with you, I shall continue to hope that its just had to catch up and thats why it wasn't visible til now. Sorry for what is probably a paragraph that doesn't make much sense, I'm experienceing sleep deprivation related brain fail today.


----------



## auntylolo

Oh fili, it seems you are still in limbo hun:hugs: Do you have another follow up appt now then? Were you given any explanation, or a predicted outcome?


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh Fili :hugs: I don't know what say, is there any chance things might improve or are the Dr's thinking this is exactly the same as before? Have you got another scan booked? I don't know that this (if things don't improve) is a good thing as then it is following a known pattern rather than having a BO which the Dr might just have put down to bad luck and therefore might influence Dr's diagnosis, iykwim. I hope that comes across right. I definitely want things to get better and improve with this one. What I didn't want to happen was that a BO might have affected any possible treatment as it was different from your norm. 

Stopping now as I think I am digging a hole.

Loots of love and hugs xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks so much girls x x x 
Pink my hubby said that, the bo was so out of keeping with my patterns. I think we can 100% class it as a treatment failure loz, it's exactly the same as my last except as you say it took a little longer to show. But with my second mmc it's exactly the same as this except I never saw the empty sac as I went for a scan at 7.3 and saw 6.3 with a strong heartbeat and that was with no treatment. Really beginning to think it is bad luck now... But 4!!


----------



## filipenko32

Wish I could have that luck winning the lotto in reverse... Hmmm might buy a ticket!


----------



## filipenko32

Louby, they've put undiagnosed outcome on my report! The hb was 69... They said they had seen turnarounds but with my history... :nope:


----------



## ickle pand

Aww fili. I'm so sorry. Its no comfort but at least you know it's just the same problem you're dealing with and not another one. Hopefully they can put you on an even more aggressive treatment next time which will help your little bean stick. I'm still keeping everything crossed that this one manages to pull through though.


----------



## Lozdi

History aside for a moment- they wouldn't say they had seen turnarounds if it wasn't a possibility, even a remote one. They aren't allowed to give false hope. You say without treatment the bean that was the same development wise had a strong HB. That reinforces my thinking that maybe this one might be poorly in its own right not necessarily because of your NK cells. When will they scan you next?


----------



## filipenko32

The strong hb bean fluctuated. One day it was weak, then strong, then stopped so there's every chance this could be doing that. I'll probably get scanned again nex week. I've just double checked my diary for dates but there is just no way... I ov'd on day 14, my positive test was 9dpo. I have a 28 day cycle, it's impossible! This bean needs to do some serious growing to convince me! How are your symptoms loz? X x x


----------



## Lozdi

My tests are getting darker but no proper symptoms except tiredness, slight aches and a missing AF. I'm hopeful but not confident. Don't even dare call the EPAU now because I don't think they will remember saying I could have a scan and I just don't want the argument I know I'd start. Focusing on tidying up and sorting through stuff looking for my blasted vital paperwork box that seems to have sprouted legs and gone off! My mum told me to look for a hairbrush instead, she says whenever she is looking for a hairbrush, she finds all the stuff she has previously misplaced!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry for my brief and to the point question on the other thread earlier Fil, I had a client upstairs with a mask on and needed to dash back up to her. 
Ugh. Like the others, I am so, so bloody sorry you are still stuck in this limbo. Also, I still have a faint hope it might be ok but I realise that clutching at straws doesn't help either. 
I just hope you get the situation resolved as best and as quickly for you as it possibly can be and get the bean that WILL stick. Will you give the steroids another shot?
Loz, hi. Hope you are ok and not staying up too late! You need to rest lady! 
Antelope, sorry the hag got you :-(
Louby, when are you going to test?
Pink, hope work was ok. Do you get weekends off? 
Sarah, hope you are feeling ok too. 
Ickle, hope you get that peak. 
Afm, busy busy busy at work. Quite dehydrated so may poas when I get home at 8ish. 
I have felt fairly nauseous again this aft but that could be because I have started taking pregnacare again after running out for a few days, and man alive does that stuff make me want to gip.


----------



## Lozdi

I slept in late to make up for the staying up. I'm taking boots pregnancy support and by jove they make me want to hurl. After 2 months on the non hurl inducing conception support I thought the pg ones would be similar but oh no...they have fish oil, and it stinks and the tablets are oily I have to really force myself to take them then have to eat a polo right after because I'm terrified of nasty fish oil burps. 

POASing= the only redeeming feature of dehydration!


----------



## Clobo

*Loz*, good luck making that call, mine was easier than I thought, have a docs apt for next thurs and a scan booked at the FS office on the 25th &#8230;. Feels like a long way away!! I agree that such a small thing really can make so much difference to us. Be positive chick!

*Mrs Miggins*, bless you, perhaps that&#8217;s taking things a bit far hanging out in places like that!!! I know how you feel though, ive spent the last god knows how many years around pregnancy announcement and bumps and babies, it WILL be you again soon chick! 10 dpo is very early days so don&#8217;t take any nortice of the bfn!

*Amanda*, thanks my dear, I know it feels like we have been on this thread forever, it will be your turn soon, just wait 2012 is going to bring a massive wave of BFPs!! What are you up to these days chick??

As for Agnus Castus, I read that you should take it from cd1 up to ovulation and then stop. Also the more cycles you take it the more it builds up in your system, I tried it for a while when I first started TTC and I think it did help my hideously long cycles!

*Fili*, oh chick im so sorry to hear that you are having problems yet again, its soooo unfair &#8230;. I don&#8217;t know what to say either, I know how you feel to some extent but for this to happen to you four times I can begin to comprehend. Id say tests would be a good thing if it comes to it but for the meantime try and stay positive as possible, look after yourself and get another scan for next week. Massive hugs for you :hugs:

Love to all you ladies :dust:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oh Fili all I want to do is just come and give you huge huge hugs. I'm so sorry you are going through this limbo and I completely understand why you are feeling about the outcome the way you are. I have to say that I'm harboring a tiny secret hope that this one WON"T be like the last ones and that it will pull through. *hug* I'm praying for you!


----------



## Lozdi

I am leaning towards not making the call. My healthy pregnancies mean its unlikely that they will even take me seriously, I'm pretty sure they wouldn't have said 'no we wont scan you early because you have had 2 good ones' to my face when I had just had a medical but I think they will just fob me off when I call. I don't trust anyone, not the gp not the midwife, and leaning towards not trusting the EPAU either. Trying to scrape together enough 'spare' cash to have 3 private scans before I hit 12 weeks. In my last pregnancy I had bad pains low on the left a few days after my BFP and I was scared of a tubal but when I mentioned this pain at the gp (where you fill in the pg form that they are meant to send to the midwife) I was completely ignored...and to cap it all that form never got to the midwife I found myself calling them 2 weeks later wondering why I hadn't been contacted for a booking appt. Then I was booked (baby dead at that point) Found myself having to call back after another 2 weeks wondering why I hadn't received my scan date yet...and the midwife had forgotten all about it and tried to book me again. She is nice enough but too farcical. I took all of this messing around well because I thought I would be fine but after all the horror, and finding myself with a BFP again half of me wants to be a tyrant and give them all hell and the other half of me wants to just have my scans privately, refuse to be booked, refuse bloods, and just pretend the whole stupid system doesn't exist.


----------



## Lozdi

What I went through was nothing compared to Fili, and I'm a wreck- I don't know how she does it but I swear she is one of the bravest and strongest Ladies on the planet.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I get off work in another...4 1/2 hours! Yes! 

*Loz *- I am not even sure if I said this yet, but congratulations on your BFP! Yes, I know I am late lol. 

*Pink *- Thanks, girl. I'm pretty doubtful about the temp dip being implantation because of it occuring at 4 dpo. I'm sure that's rare. But only time will tell! 

*Fili *- Goodness. I am so sorry. But I'm the type to hold on to hope until I know for a fact it's all over. And it's not over for you. Nobody can predict the development of a fetus 100% accurately. I'm praying for you and your lo. 

*Clobo *- um, are you preggo?? 

As for me, I've been urinating a bit more frequently today. Since 7:30 this morning, I've urninated at 8:50, 9:30, 10:45, 11:30, 13:04, 14:15. I am such a loser for writing these times down, but I am determined for a BFP this month!


----------



## Lozdi

Ok I tried to ring them and my BP shot up and I burst into tears and got palpitations. Think I'll leave that idea alone for now! If I feel brave tomorrow I'll try again. Might get OH to do it.


----------



## pichi

lozdi where in the uk are you?


----------



## Lozdi

Lovebot, thats some frequent peeing! Look at my chart I have dips galore and on the day of my bfp my temp had crashed through the floor of my coverline. There really is no telling until there is a second line on a peed on stick, or (hopefully not) AF.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi pichi! I'm calming down now, trying to call EPAU nearly gave me heart failure! I live in Nottingham.


----------



## pichi

glad you're feeling better :) 

i as going to say - if you were anywhere near Perth they do early scans for like £30. they were £20 when i had them


----------



## Lozdi

Oh wow thats super cheap! I wonder if OH feels like relocating to perth asap so I can have 3 scans a week.


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - I understand your hesitancy but if you are expecting them to say no what have you got to lose by phoning them? Saying that I know I would be more upset and annoyed if they said no so I entirely understand. I can't believe how expensive your scans are. Up here I went to one in Perth and they do reassurance scan from 5-7 weeks for £25. The one I went for that showed something was wrong (10 weeks) was £60 and then he didn't charge me 'in situations such as these'. I won't go with the same mw if I can help it. My 12 week referral has never made it to the hospital and I just didn't get good vibes from her, a bit like your Loz.

Lovebot - I know 4dpo implant very early but it does happen to some, regardless lets hope those temps keep rising!

Emum/ickle? I will be using my cbfm next month as was wondering if I have to reset from scratch as I never used it last month. It has only been used for one month so I am worried it may be all out of whack?


----------



## pichi

they were so lovely when i went too them. you get booked for 30mins but we were in there for near an hour. he explained everything, put it on 3D, even explained the blood flow/heartbeat :)

Pink they're so nice arn't they! you actually feel like they are interested in your pregnancy.



:happydance: starting to get lines on OPKs... they'll start to get darker i think then the eggy will be dispatched!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry I take so long to write I miss half the posts. Hope you are okay Loz. Is your Epu open all the time. Mine is only 9-4 Mon -Thur.


----------



## pinksmarties

pichi said:


> they were so lovely when i went too them. you get booked for 30mins but we were in there for near an hour. he explained everything, put it on 3D, even explained the blood flow/heartbeat :)

He was nice wasn't he Pichi. Struggled a bit with me as he was the one to find my mmc. Fab that he never charged me for his time too. Will definitely go back after good epu scan first. I am not normally superstitious but will wait to go back when I know everything is ok.


----------



## Lozdi

I did tell the midwife the other day (same one as last pregnancy) that all I want from her is a belly check once a week from 7 weeks onwards. She is nice, but the slight messing up last time doesn't give me confidence in her. The midwifes opinion doesn't even carry weight with the EPAU she told me. You'd think their say would count for more wouldn't you, afterall they are pregnancy experts. Expecting a no doesn't give me anything to lose, but what I don't want to do is get all angry mum at them, because that would scupper any chance of them helping me as I can be quite rude when I feel I have a reason to be. All this talk of cheaper early scans is making me want to go on a hunt for a different place, so far all I found for nottingham is babybond and its 99 pounds for the early scan. I tell you if I do end up going there I'm making sure its not a 5 minute jobby given that price!

Oops I had put 7 days onwards lol I'm not that crazy paranoid!


----------



## pichi

babybond is usually quite good. get a lot of pictures etc... ( i know of 1 person who has used them) £90 is a lot of money though isn't it

EDIT: nevermind :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

Tell you how daft I am and supposedly 'non superstitous' I wore the same clothes to all 3 scans for mmc and I won't wear them as I associate them with my loss.

Loz - can you tell me a bit more about your stones. I know you mentioned the moonstone (thank you for the offer, I never thanked you properly for that, I'm sorry). I saw another thread with other stones. Since I will have a go at acupuncture after the rm test at the end of Jan I might look into the stones too.


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Sorry I take so long to write I miss half the posts. Hope you are okay Loz. Is your Epu open all the time. Mine is only 9-4 Mon -Thur.

I think they must be open all the time in some degree, for emergencies. They were certainly busy well into the night with phones ringing when I was there. I think I'll try them early tomorrow before I'm awake enough to panic. I had my main medical on a saturday and was allowed to go home on the sunday, and my follow up bloods were on the 2 sundays after. I got the impression that as far as they were concerned, every day of the week was the same. Thats how it should be really, you can't say 'oh I'm sorry you can't MC today, its sunday!':growlmad:

I'm getting all worked up again, not good *breathe* I'm going to go have a nice calming pee on a stick.


----------



## pinksmarties

Go cuddle your OH, get him to hold you tight as that help certain nerve fibres and calm you down. It works for me. I so want to give you a hug and say it will all be ok. I know being on here is wonderful but it can also make you worry more when you read some stories. This will be a good, sticky bean and I can't wait to see your scans as they progress.


----------



## pichi

lozdi - i am sure that little beany is settling in nicely... but it's only natural for you to worry :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - are you home yet? Did you test? Sorry just realised you have probably only been in your house about 15mins if that!!


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Tell you how daft I am and supposedly 'non superstitous' I wore the same clothes to all 3 scans for mmc and I won't wear them as I associate them with my loss.
> 
> Loz - can you tell me a bit more about your stones. I know you mentioned the moonstone (thank you for the offer, I never thanked you properly for that, I'm sorry). I saw another thread with other stones. Since I will have a go at acupuncture after the rm test at the end of Jan I might look into the stones too.

Moonstone is a truly feminine stone, I saw Rose Quartz mentioned too and thats a heart chakra stone and a love stone so I expect it does have a vibe that would work very well with moonstone. I have been giving this some serious thought actually, and I have come to the conclusion that in cases where there is a clear medical reason for difficulty TTC or losses, then Moonstone would not be able to cure it, but in cases where the problem simply not catching the eggy (1 in 5 chance and whatnot per month) then the harmonic affect of Moonstone on its immediate surroundings might just tip those odds so that a BFP is achieved. Have you seen the BFP with Moonstone thread? I had a brief look, and there seems to be alot of BFP's. I have seen my own proof that crystals work but I would never try to tell someone to believe in it, we all have to see our own proof. Moonstone is incredibly beautiful in jewellery, it can't hurt to treat yourself to a beautiful moonstone necklace or bracelet, and its tends to be reasonably priced too. I don't have a lot of Rose Quartz, I have always found myself more attracted to Moonstone and a couple of other less well known stones that have more to do with the opening of the Third Eye than feminine things. I read somewhere that a study indicated that acupunture needles were 10% more effective when tipped with quartz. Quartz's main property is that of an amplifier, so that explains that. When to go for your acupuncture, ask them if they happen to have any quartz tipped needles. I don't know which end the quartz was on, it was something I read yonks ago that just stuck in my brain. 

Thankyou so much! There is no more certain way to derail me from a stressful chain of thought than to ask me about crystals! :hugs::flower:


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Mrsmig - are you home yet? Did you test? Sorry just realised you have probably only been in your house about 15mins if that!!

:haha: 15 minutes is ample to get in, coat off, bag down, kettle flicked on...into bathroom, free a stick, pee on it, and make a tea while it does its stick thing!


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Loz*, must be so tricky, would OH ring for you and at least try?? I feel so lucky i got in so quickly, its amazing how the NHS differs throughout the country. I would have suggested babybond too but that is a lot of money when really they should be giving you one for free.

*Lovebot*, yes got a :bfp: yesterday!! Im nervous too, its a scary time but have to stay positive!!!

*Mrs Miggins*, are you testing????

Ah crystals .... love them!! Actually Ive had quite a few but a few weeks before christmas a friend of mine gave me an early christmas present and it was a little set of fertility crystals, i cleansed and energised them and have been carrying them around with me ever since, i think they helped me!! In it were:

Carnelian - boosts energy and fertility and removes fear of non-conception
Chrysophrase - helps with endometriosis
Jade - boost fertility and combats internal infections
Moonstone - Increases fertility and boosts ovulation
Rhodonite - increases fertility and prepares the uterus for conception
Rose Quartz - creates loving environment for new fetus and increases fertility
Smokey Quartz - boosts fertility and protects the unborn fetus once conceived
Tourmaline Quartz - removes anxiety to allow for natural conception

They certainly worked for me!!!!

Trying to stay awake tonight so i dont wake up at 5am tomorrow morning!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Evening ladies! I am home now, just had my tea. The first thing I did when I got in was exactly as Loz described though!
I need to stop peeing on these bloody sticks. The bfn's depress me, as does the endless cycle of staring at it for 10 minutes, putting it into the cupboard to "develop", popping back to the bathroom to check on it, chucking it in the bin in disgust, digging it out of the bin 2 hours later to check if anything has miraculously appeared.....:wacko:
I am torn between feeling certain the hag is about to fly in and actually feeling pregnant. I have just had really horrible, crampy (tmi) diarrhoea, which was my only early symptom with dd. 
But the test is still snowy white, so I shall hold off with the party poppers. When tomorrow's temp crashes through the coverline I shall declare myself out!


----------



## Lozdi

Tourmalinated Quartz is one of my all time favourites! I have a snowy white cat carving that has chunky rods of green tourmaline through it. Its beyond gorgeous! The only stone out of those you mentioned there that I don't have is Jade- just because I have never really got on with it lol. I have been thinking and OH can sound really arsey even when he isn't being so probably best if I call them myself!

Mrs Miggins I'm sorry if this is not particularly helpful info to you in the 2ww, but at 9 dpo I had unexplained runs too, and sickness, but more runs than throw ups (yes sorry thats way TMI even for me lol) Its truly out of the norm for me to catch a tummy bug, even when the rest of the house has one I usually escape. Even with a temp crash you can't consider yourself out until actual AF. My chart proves that! I got my highest temp so far today, but I don't feel hot and bothered so I guess I have adjusted to it. I knew it wasn't just me that does the coat off handbag down tea and pee combo!

I'm getting little twinges and aches in the uterus. I know I know, its normal...but its freaking me out a bit!


----------



## Lozdi

I havent picked up my pendulum since I got a BFP, and I don't intend to, but I did ask it if an egg was fertilized after I had O'd, and it said yes. I put it down to wishful thinking. Its a quartz pendulum. Gotta love crystals lol


----------



## ickle pand

pichi said:


> glad you're feeling better :)
> 
> i as going to say - if you were anywhere near Perth they do early scans for like £30. they were £20 when i had them

That's really good. Much better than the £70ish I found in Aberdeen when I was researching. Can you pm me the name please?



pinksmarties said:


> Emum/ickle? I will be using my cbfm next month as was wondering if I have to reset from scratch as I never used it last month. It has only been used for one month so I am worried it may be all out of whack?

I'm really not sure. I think I'd be tempted to, just incase.



Clobo said:


> Ah crystals .... love them!! Actually Ive had quite a few but a few weeks before christmas a friend of mine gave me an early christmas present and it was a little set of fertility crystals, i cleansed and energised them and have been carrying them around with me ever since, i think they helped me!! In it were:
> 
> Carnelian - boosts energy and fertility and removes fear of non-conception
> Chrysophrase - helps with endometriosis
> Jade - boost fertility and combats internal infections
> Moonstone - Increases fertility and boosts ovulation
> Rhodonite - increases fertility and prepares the uterus for conception
> Rose Quartz - creates loving environment for new fetus and increases fertility
> Smokey Quartz - boosts fertility and protects the unborn fetus once conceived
> Tourmaline Quartz - removes anxiety to allow for natural conception
> 
> They certainly worked for me!!!!

Can you tell me how you cleansed and energised them? My Dad makes jewellery and was asking what I wanted him to make as a belated Christmas present. I wasn't sure but now I'm thinking of a charm style bracelet with the fertility (haha my phone just wrote fartility there) crystals.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My best friend is getting all excited because I told her I've got the runs and she remembers me having it bad when I was pregnant with Edie! I didn't get any sickness with her, just horrible diarrhoea. I put it down to a dodgy Chinese before I knew I was pregnant! Then a few weeks later I had a Chinese again and the same thing happened! I couldn't touch Chinese food for the rest of the pregnancy after that, I daren't. 
I didn't have Chinese tonight though, the only thing I can think of that would upset my stomach is the ham and coleslaw sandwich I had at about 4pm. The guy in the sandwich shop put so much coleslaw in it it weighed about a stone. 
My friend has had one of her intuitions again this month, she was right last month, just wrong about it being me. Let's hope she is right this time! I am in bed with a hot water bottle on my tummy to try to ease the cramps. This had better be a good sign!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:haha:Fartility


----------



## Lozdi

There are several ways to cleanse a crystal. There is direct sunlight (leave it in direct sunlight for a few hours, tricky at this time of year), pure running water- a tap will do but a stream is best. Theres also thought, you can hold it tight and visualise any old or possibly negative energies leaving it, you can use a pendulum- typically thats how I do it lol I hold pendulum over the crystal and ask it to cleanse, it then goes round in ever widening circles for a few minutes then comes to a stop to indicate completion, and theres incense, pass a crystal through the smoke of incense. The type of incense doesn't matter, but personally I like Nag Champa, it smells lovely and is all natural ingredients. There may be other way that I don't know or maybe plain forgetting. Been having brain fails all day! Ohhh! Carnelian its self is an excellent cleanser- just having it in with the rest will keep them in tip top vibe shape. See, I almost forgot that!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> :haha:Fartility

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks for the info Loz I have rose quartz but will look into some others.

Mrsmig - see what tomorrow brings, you are not out yet! And maybe Loz's dodgy tummy is catching as is a sign of your bfp.

Ickle I pm'd you the perth site.


----------



## ickle pand

I texted my dad to see if he could make it and got a reply back saying "If it will help get me another grandchild IT WILL BE DONE. Love you. Xxx". He's such a sweetie, especially for a Yorkshireman born during the war lol! 

The cleansing sounds easy enough. I should get DH to take them out on the lifeboat when he's training and cleanse them in the sea, although there is a GlaxoSmithKline plant on the coast here so maybe that's not a great idea.


----------



## Lozdi

I notice that these pregnancy tracker things and FF's pregnancy site are all assuming that people have 28 day cycles! Myth! (mostly lol) I'm being fussy and doing it from O date.


----------



## Emum

Pink, yes you should reset CBFM as otherwise it will think you have a really long cycle and be completely confused. Hope you won't need to.

Loz, good luck with the call to the EPAU. You've mentioned a few times that you want the midwife to palpate your belly weekly from 7 weeks. The uterus isn't palpable usually until around 12 weeks (10 weeks post conception) when the top rises up out of your pelvis. Before that, it's locked behind your bony pelvic girdle and can only be felt internally.

See linky for more info about what can be felt externally when.

https://www.birth.com.au/Tests-offe...eeling/measuring-your-belly-listening-to-baby


----------



## Lozdi

Awww thats so sweet of your dad ickle! (Mines terrible haven't seen him in years) My mum is mum enough to be dad too though!

Pink, the number one tip I always give people about crystals no matter the reason for wanting them is this- get what you are drawn to, your instinct knows what would benefit you.


----------



## Lozdi

Ahhh! Bugger. I read that it can be felt by someone experienced as early as 7 weeks. If its usually 12 then she probably won't be able to feel it before then she seems too young to have had years of experience in these things. Here was me thinking I'd get some reassurance. >.<


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> Ahhh! Bugger. I read that it can be felt by someone experienced as early as 7 weeks. If its usually 12 then she probably won't be able to feel it before then she seems too young to have had years of experience in these things. Here was me thinking I'd get some reassurance. >.<

I don't think experience comes into it sadly. I've had my antenatal care for all 3 pregnancies under the same obstetrician who does all the checks (so I never see a midwife). Although he checks my tummy every time, he has only ever felt the top of the uterus at the check around 12 weeks each time, and is in his late 50s I'd guess, so bags of experience. Scarily, when he comes to listen to the FHR, he usually puts the Doppler directly onto the right spot to pick it up, with no moving it around to find it, so I think he is quite good at palpating!


----------



## Lozdi

Oh wow, a doppler 6th sense! I need to remember where the 7 week info came from and go pick a fight with them til they correct it- that info gave me hope for weekly reassurance that I just dont have now :-(


----------



## Clobo

Morning

Not sure why im up at 4am but hey ho!!

*Loz*, dont worry about the twinges, im getting loads and my tummy is "bubbling"!!! I usually cleanse my crystals with water and then send them positive reiki energy but thanks for the other tips too! If you have moonstone put it in the moon rather than the sun, whenever there is a full moon i put mine out and it shines!!!

*Amanda*, aw that is so sweet of your dad, he makes jewellery, how cool! Im loving the idea of a fertility charm bracelet, the colours of mine are so pretty so it would look lovely!!

*Mrs Miggins*, your body lowers its immune system after ovulation to allow for implantation if there is a fertilised eggy so fingers crossed!!!! Blimey couldnt do without chinese takeaway for 9 months :rofl:

*Emum*, 5dpo, are you an early tester??? Really hope you caught that eggy!!

:dust:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

There is the temp crash :-( suppose AF is on her way. Not really any point testing today. 
Morning all.


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Mrs M*, thats rubbish, I dont know what to say but you arent out untill the :witch: shows :hugs:

Morning earlybird, what is everyone up to today??!!! Im seeing some friends and then going out for :pizza: later xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls, I've posted some pics of me on this thread if anyone is interested https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/786513-1-day-dpo-need-buddies-69.html#post14863312
Going to remove them this evening. How is everyone today? Hope those positives are getting darker!! x x x


----------



## Clobo

Hi Fili

Lovely pics, you are one gorgeous lady, hubby not bad either, LOL!!!

xxxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Good Morning ladies.

MrsMig, booo for your temp rise hun. But as Clobo says youre not out until the witch shows and Im sure Loz had a big dip before her BFP fxd...xx
Fili, you are a beautiful lady :) and whats funny is you look just like I imagined too (how bizarre lol) Im sorry for how things went at the hospital yesterday hun. Is there any tiny bit of hope left or did the hosp not seem to think so? Im sooooo thinking of you either way hun :hugs: You have kept so many women on this thread positive and are so full of support - you truly are an inspiration :hugs:
How is everyone else this morning? 

AFM - Well I CAVED!!!!! Ha my will power only lasted a day but I got up this morning busting for a tinkle and just had the urge to save some fmu to dip my stick in :) Anyway please be honest with me, but I think I can see a line. It was there within 5mins but is very very faint but Im near certain I can see it. Although, I have been known for line eye before so please girls I need some honest eyes :) Thanks all xxxx
 



Attached Files:







photo[1] (2).jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I tested anyway, bfn of course! Clobo, not so much the earlybird, I have FF and B&B on my phone so I wake up early, temp, input my temp and then check b&b out to see if there is any exciting news and what has been going on on the other side of the Atlantic and then go back to sleep again till dd gets me up!
Fili, check you out, you look like Liv Tyler! Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's faint but I may see something there Louby! I can't be 100% and I have suffered from line eye myself recently and I'm only on my phone, but maybe....


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks MrsMig :flower:
I dont know why I do it to myself. Wish I had stayed strong and waited until 12/13dpo as by then it should be obvious.
I have shown the hubby and he can see 'something' too. Oh fxd. I will be testing everyday now to see if it gets any darker


----------



## Lozdi

Good morning Ladies :flower:

Clobo I thought you were going to try not to be up at 5 am....I didn't know you meant 4 am instead! :haha:

Mrs Miggins, I'm sorry about the temp crash :hugs: hopefully its just a big fluctuation though! Remember, not completely out until AF. 

Fili you stunner :flower: and what a hunky hubby, you guys look amazing together :hugs:

As for me...I did it, bit the EPAU bullet. They were going to make me get a gp referral but I just explained that I don't have a particular gp so no trust relationship with one and can't just go see a gp that doesn't know me and expect them to just grant me a referral. Then she got someone to call me back and they said they'l do it, so, roll on 24th of jan! I'm so nervous but now that call has been made I have no choice but to just relax the best I can. I cracked and got into that other digi today, and got a pregnant 2-3 weeks! I nearly fell over sideways I'm only technically 15 dpo. I hope its a good sign!

I'm going to put all of my Moonstone out in the next full moon and watch it shine it never occurred to me to moon cleanse although now its been mentioned I don't know how I missed that option! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I am surprised you don't moon cleanse either Loz. I'm not so much into crystals and stones but did a days work trial at a spa and they used to cleanse and moon cleanse the stones they used for the hot stone massage so I expected you to say that's what you did. 
Oh I am feeling down today.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Louby! I have line eye too but I'm sure I see a faint line there! Is that a wilkos one? I have been using those since the ones from the pharmacy ran out...I cleared them out of them! Wilkos ones are good, no evaps and not too expensive. Have you got plenty? When its thoroughly dry it should be more obvious. Sometimes I get diagonal line eye, which is really odd lol


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I am surprised you don't moon cleanse either Loz. I'm not so much into crystals and stones but did a days work trial at a spa and they used to cleanse and moon cleanse the stones they used for the hot stone massage so I expected you to say that's what you did.
> Oh I am feeling down today.

I just find the pendulum easiest because its often to hand. Though I shouldn't touch it now. I'm sending you the biggest hug ever, I really hope that AF stays away. :flower:

I love the moon I say hello moon to it everytime I see it even if I'm in public :blush:


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning Loz, 
I will go take a look at it now its dry in a min. 
They are the internet cheapies from Amazon that fili recommended, I think I have 6 left.
I am soooo hoping this is it but don&#8217;t want to get my hopes up too much for it to then turn out I&#8217;m just seeing things. I suppose only time will tell with more testing - aghh this is all so stressful xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I love the moon as well. I have a lot of pagan friends and am fascinated by their rituals and festivals. I am cancarian and we are governed by the moon and I can definitely feel its influence.


----------



## Lozdi

It looks just like a wilkos one I wonder if they began there life at the same place. Mine are 20miu/ml. 

I notice a bit of influence from the moon but only when its full, I get more energized, one way or the other. Usually positive energy thankfully, but not always.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks loz. I don't look like that on a daily basis with my hair scraped back and my pjs on for far too long in the daytime! That is a fantastic sign to get a 2-3 on the digi so soon!! This will definitely be a perfect pregnancy for you this time. Also if you already have children, the chances of you miscarrying again are even lower, don't know of you know that? X x x


----------



## loubyloumum

Mine are 10mui ones but im only 9dpo. I have just taken another look at it and now that it has dried the line is as clear as day! But the pic I posted was taken within 5mins of doing it :)
Omg im soooo excited, nervous etc etc... agh! xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

I see it louby!! I see it!! And I am the expert!! :smug: you might see an even darker line this evening! These positive tests are infectious!! Hurray!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: . Congratulations louby!! and thanks for your kind words x x x :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Aww thanks loz. I don't look like that on a daily basis with my hair scraped back and my pjs on for far too long in the daytime! That is a fantastic sign to get a 2-3 on the digi so soon!! This will definitely be a perfect pregnancy for you this time. Also if you already have children, the chances of you miscarrying again are even lower, don't know of you know that? X x x

I bet you still look gorgeous in your jammies! I didn't know about MC chance when one has children already- as I'm starting to run out of things to google that might be next! I'll be having a peek at around 7 weeks. Just focusing on then and refusing to stress.

How are you bearing up today? :hugs: Your on my mind pretty much constantly. :flower: (in a concerned way, not stalker-ish :haha:)


----------



## loubyloumum

OMG yes Fili you sure are the expert it excites me even more that you can see it too:)
I have posted the pic in the bfp thread too and a few ladies have said they can see it too.
OMG im sooo nervous. I might poas late this eve with some lovely golden wee and see if it gets any darker :)
No need to thank me Fili, they are words of truth you are a wonderful wonderful person :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

loubyloumum said:


> Mine are 10mui ones but im only 9dpo. I have just taken another look at it and now that it has dried the line is as clear as day! But the pic I posted was taken within 5mins of doing it :)
> Omg im soooo excited, nervous etc etc... agh! xxxx

Louby! Can't beat cheapy tests they so do the trick don't they?! Pic!!! We need to see it dried c'mon! :haha: :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Yes it's true loz. The chances of having more than one miscarriage are very very low anyway. Even after 2 or pushing 3 its still a much higher chance that the 
Pregnancy will be successful. But if you have children already then the odds are even more in your favour, for example there's nothing to treat, you have no condition you're proven to be able to do it! It's true that some women have a child and then recurrently miscarry until they are successful again but it is very very very rare. Then there are people who have 3,4, 5 miscarriages and go on go have 3 children with no further problems ever!! It's all very strange, I find it surreal at times. For example, 'WIdger' who started the recurrent miscarriage thread had 3 in a row over 12 months then she had her baby on the 4th attempt and she's now pregnant again with no more miscarriages! She had no treatment because the doctors secretary messed up her progesterone prescription. So for her it definitely was just bad luck! I'm hoping it's just bad luck for me too. St marys told me it was so... X x x


----------



## Lozdi

I think it was bad luck too, and now its time for good luck, because thats what you deserve! Well deserved good karma needs to get its butt into gear and fight off this bad luck! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had a client last night who has 2 teenage daughters, then had 2 losses, one missed, one early. She went to see a private consultant and had tests which all came back normal and she now has a 2 year old boy. She is 43. This have me hope. She had heparin shots and had a couple of scares with bleeding that turned out to be a haematoma. I love meeting people like that


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And now I feel nauseous again!! My body is tormenting me today. AF, if you are coming get here now!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Thats wonderful! I love a success story! Its funny how people cross our paths briefly and the effect they can have or the effect we have on them does wonders.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah I do too mrs migg! Especially when theyre honest about it. I met a woman in the hospital waiting room yesterday and she was telling me she was 41, she had a six year old and a three year old. Then she got a coil fitted. Then she accidentally got pregnant and it caused an ectopic! She has had to have that mex Sp??? Shot and has to keep coming back for check ups poor woman. Made me feel lucky to get away with missed miscarriages only!


----------



## Lozdi

Do you usually feel nauseous in the 2ww?


----------



## Lozdi

Coils freak me out *shudders* That poor lady, imagine thinking you were covered only to find it can actually be more dangerous than other methods of contraception if it fails.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I wouldn't fancy a coil either. I did feel nauseous last time, the first day I tested and got a line barely visible to the naked eye. That was on the Friday and I got a proper line with an frer on the tuesday. I don't like nausea though, I have only ever had it with my two unsuccessful pregnancies. Edie just gave me the trots :blush:


----------



## Lozdi

I tend to get the nausea around 6-8 weeks, last time it started at 6 and only lasted 2 days- I just thought I had fought it off with clever eating. I actually feel nauseous right now this time, but I haven't eaten much yet and thats probably why. I'm terrible at eating in the first half of the day.


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - That's so strange you look how I pictured you. You're very pretty too. I might put a pic up on me later for a wee while. 

Louby - I see something but I can't tell if there's any colour or not.


----------



## ickle pand

Loz - Glad you made the call. I hope they give you a scan. 

Stupid phone. Keeps posting before I'm ready lol!

Afm - another high. Only 4 more tests so a peak better happen soon! I'm going to have a serious talk with my ovaries later.


----------



## Lozdi

Yup they agreed when I pointed out I don't have a relationship with any of my local gp's so probably wouldn't get a refferal. Its on the 24th at 12 midday. I can relax now, after a fashion!

I'm nipping out for a bit, shall be back in a couple of hours. 

I don't know how you guys manage to post using phones! I get super frustrated if I have anything less than a full sized keyboard!


----------



## karacal

Hi all. Louby can def c a faint line.... fingers xd it gets darker. Loz knew that u would get the scan.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well I'm totally befuddled. I had another look at one of the previous tests I did and there is a little smidgen of a mark. But nothing on this mornings and I have just done another and there didn't seem to be anything there either. But I do feel that nausea. I have an frer and I'm really tempted to crack it open but I don't want to waste it.
Ickle, I'll have words with your ovaries as well. Bring on the peak!


----------



## Clobo

*Mrs M*, i never thought id wish the trots on anyone but .....!!!! You'll be 12dpo tomorrow and FRER is supposed to be able to pick up early so why not! Sorry i usually encourage not testing but seeing that you already have may as well carry on! Good luck in the morning!!

*Loz*, your scan is the day before mine, we can wait it out together!!!

*Louby*, i think i can see something too, are you going to do another in the morning?? I never really got on with the ICs but the shop ones are sooo expensive, i used to stock up when they were on offer! Good luck to you too!

Im off to make a roulade, yum!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Clobo, yummy! I don't think I am 11 dpo actually. I think I am 9. FF gave me crosshairs 2 days before my positive opk, my temping was erratic over Christmas. So it's still a possibility, I was just disheartened by the dip this morning and bfn.


----------



## loubyloumum

Mrsmig I know what you mean about not wanting to use your frer too early as they are so expensive to buy all the time. I was naseaus too this morning at 9dpo. We both got our pos opk on the same day so I'm thinking ff my have your ov day a little too early and you are infact 9dpo?!?! Fxd there is a sneaky line there I the morning :dust: xxxxx


----------



## Chele78

Congrats Louby, I can definitely see something there! :happydance: Hope it gets darker as you continue to test.


----------



## sarah_anne

loubyloumum said:


> Good Morning ladies.
> 
> MrsMig, booo for your temp rise hun. But as Clobo says youre not out until the witch shows and Im sure Loz had a big dip before her BFP fxd...xx
> Fili, you are a beautiful lady :) and whats funny is you look just like I imagined too (how bizarre lol) Im sorry for how things went at the hospital yesterday hun. Is there any tiny bit of hope left or did the hosp not seem to think so? Im sooooo thinking of you either way hun :hugs: You have kept so many women on this thread positive and are so full of support - you truly are an inspiration :hugs:
> How is everyone else this morning?
> 
> AFM - Well I CAVED!!!!! Ha my will power only lasted a day but I got up this morning busting for a tinkle and just had the urge to save some fmu to dip my stick in :) Anyway please be honest with me, but I think I can see a line. It was there within 5mins but is very very faint but Im near certain I can see it. Although, I have been known for line eye before so please girls I need some honest eyes :) Thanks all xxxx

Louby!!! I see the line!!!! Congratulations!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sarah_anne

Mrs Miggins said:


> Well I'm totally befuddled. I had another look at one of the previous tests I did and there is a little smidgen of a mark. But nothing on this mornings and I have just done another and there didn't seem to be anything there either. But I do feel that nausea. I have an frer and I'm really tempted to crack it open but I don't want to waste it.
> Ickle, I'll have words with your ovaries as well. Bring on the peak!

Nausea was my first big sign Mrs Miggins! Your temp drop could be implantation even if you are 11dpo. I didn't implant until 11dpo the last time I was pregnant, so keep your chin up! Everything is still possible!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Let's hope so! I think I'm 9 dpo anyway possibly even 8.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg were your mc's missed ones like mine? Or were you always measuring spot on LMP date wise, don't think I've ever asked you x x x


----------



## sarah_anne

Fili! You are BEAUTIFUL! WOW!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tbh Fili I'm not sure at what point a miscarriage becomes "missed". I was never told anything at the EPAU. I didn't consider them to be as I noticed blood before a scan told me anything was wrong. My first one was possibly, I was 7 weeks according to my dates (although at this point I didn't realise I'm a late ovulator, I have only just picked that up) 
All my symptoms disappeared about a week before and then I started bleeding. They scanned me, and I was already passing clots at this point. The sonographer said what she could see measured about 6 weeks not the 7+ I thought I was. I found the foetus on my pad when I got home. Sorry to be so blunt, I don't know how else to put it. 
The second one was either measuring very slightly behind or again I just ovulated later than I thought. I started bleeding on the day I would have turned 10 weeks according to my dates. Went for a scan the following day as that was as soon as they could get me in. All the sonographer said was there was no heartbeat. On my notes it said 9 weeks. I still had loads of symptoms with that one, it felt very different. There was not so much blood either. I felt really ill though. So I'm really not sure as I'm not sure of the exact definition.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

^^^^ sorry if that put the fear of god in any of our lovely pregnant ladies.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies

Fili - loved your pics. You are beautiful outside as well as inside. Gorgeous hubby too!! How are you today? 

Mrsmig - You temps are the same pattern as mine last month (and loz's this month) before I got my bfp so don't give up hope yet. 

Louby - I think I can see a faint line too!! Congratulations. At this rate I'll be here on my own!!

Loz - so glad you managed to get your scan and you held your own. It is scary to ring them and you did well. Can't wait to see you lovely scan pics!!

clobo and Sarah - How are you both feeling today?

Hi to a ll the other ladies.

afm - Got my crosshairs and low on the FF pg monitor. I know I am not ttc this month but still feel a bit sad seeing that. But seeing all your bfps and soon to be bfp has cheered me up no end!!


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mrs migg, hope I've not created bad memories today for you. They sound like mine and missed. Just can't get my head around four of the same thing! I dont know what's going on...I think mmcs are common though. Better than an ectopic or molar!!! 
Aww thanks Sarah, I was telling loz I don't look like that moping around the house with my hair scraped back and pjs on for far too long! Managed to get dressed at 10 today though... :blush:


----------



## filipenko32

Hi pinkyponk! I'm feeling very confused today, trying to get my head around 4 mc's, think it's sinking in... All my symptoms seem to be going now thank goodness. Not had sickness today! Bbs not sore at all now! Great! Hormones are buggering off... How are you? X x x


----------



## pinksmarties

I am glad the symptoms aren't too bad today and the nausea is less. That is probably making today very confusing, symptoms are a pain but not having them is more confirmation, so I can understand why its unsettling. I wish I knew what was going on and make thing better. I may just be bad luck, it takes so much strength, which you have, to keep going and that's why I know you'll get your lo soon and be a great mum.

I am resolved to out this month but my ov-3 bd is putting in tiny ray of hope which I know is SO unlikely but its there and I have to not let it get to me. I am just looking forward to next month as although I am getting the first lot of tests in 2 weeks I don't think I could hold off another month for the 2nd set of tests (I suppose it depends on what the first show though).


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah i know what you mean pink. St marys want to test me from scratch again and don't want to wait, I still just think they're going to send me on my way to keep trying anyway! Its frustrating isn't it? Thinking i might be good and wait though. You might feel better if you have a few tests, which ones are you having?


----------



## pinksmarties

No idea really. When spoke to the nice mw the day I was bleeding she mentioned the clotting/leiden V and karotyping etc (I know you said that's not routine but I am convinced she said that) . When I rung to confirm mc and spoke to not so nice mw, who was originally just going to send me on my way, just booked me in for tests. She never mentioned OH going and getting bloods. I might ask for amh if they don't do that as routine for the first test.


----------



## sarah_anne

Pink - I am feeling pretty good today. The nausea hit me like a hammer last night though, so I still have no appetite. Other than that, I'm just tired and achy, but that's to be expected. 

Fili - I'm sure you look beautiful even in your PJs! It's 10 here and I'm still in my PJs. I have so much to do today, but have absolutely no motivation, lol.


----------



## Clobo

Im fine too thanks *Pink*, tired after my very early morning but chilling out now before we go to friends for tea.

:rofl: im always in my PJs as soon as i get home from work, thursday though i put jeans and t shirt on and my neighbour came round to rop off a parcel and even she commented that i "wasnt in my dressing gown"!!!! oh dear!!

xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Pink that's good they got you in for the testing I hope they do test for the karyotyping that would be brilliant,they should in my opinion. You'll probably be told youre perfectly normal and in some ways I always wanted them to find something!!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
hi fili-sorry to read you are going throgh again.
pick-hope you are all right.
and other ladies-hope all are fine.
i am on cd26 and 4days are left so feeling very confused and nervous today.
today one of my relative pinch me asked about baby.
feeling soooooooo sad today crying full day.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mohini :hugs: its not easy at any time but when you are reminded by relatives it makes it doubly hard. Did she know about your recent mc or asking if you where pg yet? It is always so nervous coming up to test time.


----------



## Lozdi

Silly old me went to the post office on a saturday! :haha: Luckily he did the necessary and my packages await collection first thing monday. 

Mrs Miggins I think you are 9 dpo too....how on earth can one ovulate before the LH surge? Silly FF! :dohh: I was getting clear BFN's til 10 dpo...and now at 15 dpo a 2-3 on a digi. I am going to get 'you ain't out til AF' skywritten!

Clobo :hugs: waiting for scan buddies :flower: You too Sarah Anne! 

Hi Karacal, thankyou for having more faith in my scan than I did! You all knew I'd get it, I just struggle sometimes with the concept of things going well.

Louby have you caved and pee'd on another stick yet? 

Mrs Miggins you mention not being sure what counts as missed well I would say only the ones found by scan get counted as missed, because if a MMC comes away before a scan, its likely to be considered a 'normal' MC (hate having to call it normal, but you know what I mean). 

Pink it must be sooo hard for you to refrain from TTC this month. Take heart in the fact that there clearly is some super charged baby dust in the air and up for grabs this year! 

Fili good on you for being dressed by ten- I don't bother dressing properly most days, until I have to actually leave the house! I think MMC's are quite common too. I think they only get called rare because only a small % of them get discovered while they are still silent. I hope that doesn't frighten anyone, they are still rare, just not that uber rare like some sources of information say. Will being tested all over again from scratch be helpful or is that likely to just give the same result? Might they have missed something out? The treatment obviuously made some difference, hence the no cramping or nightmares. Baffling indeed. 

Pink can you request to have nothing whatsoever to do with not so nice mw? I have no idea what tests are routine to be honest, but I think there is some flexibility, there has to be really, no two couples are the same. Maybe they offer karotyping to some people but don't necessarily grant it to just anyone who asks. 

Sarah Anne do you like mints? Peppermint oil is in most mints as its cheaper to use the natural oil than to synthesize it, try having one when you feel sick and if it works for you excellent, if it doesn't try sweets with ginger in them, or ginger tea, or arrowroot biscuits.

I am watching jurassic park, and the baby dinosaur is so cute its setting me off! :cry::winkwink:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - this is a really daft question. Does it matter what type of moonstone? I have seen a nice rainbow pendant (quite appropriate I think!). And does size matter?:haha:


----------



## Lozdi

mohini12 said:


> hi ladies
> hi fili-sorry to read you are going throgh again.
> pick-hope you are all right.
> and other ladies-hope all are fine.
> i am on cd26 and 4days are left so feeling very confused and nervous today.
> today one of my relative pinch me asked about baby.
> feeling soooooooo sad today crying full day.

Oh hun, I'm sorry your feeling so down :hugs: That was a little insensitive of your relative but I'm sure they didn't mean to upset you. I hope this next 4 days goes as fast as it can for you, and that you get a wonderful surprise on cd30. :flower:


----------



## mohini12

pinksmarties said:


> Mohini :hugs: its not easy at any time but when you are reminded by relatives it makes it doubly hard. Did she know about your recent mc or asking if you where pg yet? It is always so nervous coming up to test time.

pick-actually she was relising me about my weekness that i couldnt become mother after 7year of my marrige and she got it only in one year.she really did hurt me very much.
feeling myself very helpless today.


----------



## pinksmarties

oh mohini super big :hugs: That is just awful and incredibly mean. How can someone do that? Ignore the horrible woman, just remember you will be a brilliant Mum (sensitive and caring unlike her) and your child will be well loved.


----------



## Lozdi

Not a daft question at all, there are 2 different 'types' of Moonstone but the properties are the same. The thing that makes crystals of the same type is the internal atomic structure, so some stones can look so different (more different than the 2 types of moonstone) that you find it hard to believe that they are even the same gem. Aragonite is an excellent example of that, one one hand it comes in whitish lumpc like quartz, and on the other hand it comes in bright brick orange and shaped like a sputnik (thats the nickname for those pieces of it now lol) The white moonstones with the blue sheens are called rainbow moonstones, and the other ones are just referred to as moonstones. I like both, but its the ones simply referred to as moonstones that I have the most of. Those come in colours ranging from milky white to orange then through to almost black and shades of deep brown. I love crystals! (Can you tell?)


----------



## pinksmarties

Resolve not to ttc was tested earlier this week but as I am 3dpo now I don't have to think about it any more. As I am walking through the door my pants are off and on with the jogging bottoms. Nothing beat comfy pants.


----------



## Lozdi

Well now I'm just plain angry. I'm sorry Mohini I thought it was an insensitive comment not downright nastiness. What a horrid horrid nasty woman, she should be ashamed of herself! You are not weak, you are strong, because you haven't given up in those 7 years. She is weak because she feels the need to be mean.


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Resolve not to ttc was tested earlier this week but as I am 3dpo now I don't have to think about it any more. As I am walking through the door my pants are off and on with the jogging bottoms. Nothing beat comfy pants.

I'll second that!


----------



## mohini12

lozdi- she did pinch me so bad i cant explain.i can only feel her heartbraking words.


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> You are not weak, you are strong, because you haven't given up in those 7 years. She is weak because she feels the need to be mean.

Couldn't have said it better.

I hope you can move her out of your life mohini, you don't need people like that around.


----------



## filipenko32

Dont listen to her mohini!!!! That is a terrible think to say, what a wicked woman!! You are doing everything you can, it's not your fault, you will get there! keep saying that to yourself x x x x x :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Love comfy pants :cloud9: 

Loz :mail: :haha:


----------



## auntylolo

Hello ladies, just got to sit down and catch up after the whirlwind that is my niece has gone home!
Louby, I see that line hun, huge congratulations to you:hugs:
This is just a quick one, but for you ladies who are looking to cleanse your moonstones, there is a full moon Sunday night/Monday morning :thumbup:


----------



## mohini12

thanks -fili,lozdi,pick.
its really comfortable to talk to you all.
i was ignoring her phone call from many days thatswhy.but today i did this mistake.i dont know why people hurt so sencetive place.


----------



## Lozdi

mohini12 said:


> lozdi- she did pinch me so bad i cant explain.i can only feel her heartbraking words.

Please try to put her words out of your mind my dear, she was so mean to say that. She really should be ashamed of herself for being such a bad woman. Trust me when I say, you are not weak you are strong! :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Mohini*, we struggle enough with TTC without insensitive and nasty people like that, you are the better person I agree and you should totally ignore her and know that when you do get your baby you will appreciate it so much more than she ever had.

I have an pinky/orangy moonstone, i had no clue what iot was so had to find all the others and that was the only one left so deffo a moonstone, i think its so pretty!!

*Fili*, lush comfy pants, I have a pair of jeans from Next that are sooooooo comfy, wearing them tonight in fact!! Hope you are looking after yourself???

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - another one. Does size matter? Age old question I know :haha: but if I get tumble stones (I like the feel of them) does it matter how big? As I can't wear any jewellry to work (therefore tend to forget to put it on when I get home) I may have to hide them in my bra like mrsmig does.

I'm googling like mad, very interesting stuff. Doing Env Science at Uni I couldn't see them as anything but rocks but as I've got older your views become less black and white.


----------



## Lozdi

The size of a crystal truly doesn't matter at all, it can be tiny or huge, rough or polished, in jewellery or a tumble stone, carved into the shape of a willy even! (not a common find) What matters the most is that you were drawn to it.

OH just called me (he is at his parent with youngest) and has informed me he will be here just before 7 and is taking me to morrisons for a stockpile of weight watchers chicken hotpots! I took a shine to them the other day and he has remembered!

Clobo is right Mohini, you will treasure your baby when you get him or her more than that awful women will treasure hers, it strikes me that she takes motherhood for granted.


----------



## dodgercpkl

filipenko32 said:


> I really hope you're not out yet mrs migg, :hugs: When do you start taking the angus stuff then, what is it supposed to do? Im thinking about doing accupuncture this month...
> Im feeling ok. Need to clear room in my womb hotel for the next one!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



Mrs Miggins said:


> My best friend is getting all excited because I told her I've got the runs and she remembers me having it bad when I was pregnant with Edie! I didn't get any sickness with her, just horrible diarrhoea. I put it down to a dodgy Chinese before I knew I was pregnant! Then a few weeks later I had a Chinese again and the same thing happened! I couldn't touch Chinese food for the rest of the pregnancy after that, I daren't.
> I didn't have Chinese tonight though, the only thing I can think of that would upset my stomach is the ham and coleslaw sandwich I had at about 4pm. The guy in the sandwich shop put so much coleslaw in it it weighed about a stone.
> My friend has had one of her intuitions again this month, she was right last month, just wrong about it being me. Let's hope she is right this time! I am in bed with a hot water bottle on my tummy to try to ease the cramps. This had better be a good sign!!!!

I'm really really hoping that she's right and that the dip is implantation. No giving up until the red lady sings!!!



Lozdi said:


> I notice that these pregnancy tracker things and FF's pregnancy site are all assuming that people have 28 day cycles! Myth! (mostly lol) I'm being fussy and doing it from O date.

Yeah my cycles are irregular, so I have to go by ovulation date and not by what the trackers all say. lol



filipenko32 said:


> Morning girls, I've posted some pics of me on this thread if anyone is interested https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/786513-1-day-dpo-need-buddies-69.html#post14863312
> Going to remove them this evening. How is everyone today? Hope those positives are getting darker!! x x x

OMG OMG OMG! You are GORGEOUS lady! Beautiful pics and you and your man just make a perfect couple! 



loubyloumum said:


> AFM - Well I CAVED!!!!! Ha my will power only lasted a day but I got up this morning busting for a tinkle and just had the urge to save some fmu to dip my stick in :) Anyway please be honest with me, but I think I can see a line. It was there within 5mins but is very very faint but Im near certain I can see it. Although, I have been known for line eye before so please girls I need some honest eyes :) Thanks all xxxx

I totally see a line! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



Mrs Miggins said:


> Well I'm totally befuddled. I had another look at one of the previous tests I did and there is a little smidgen of a mark. But nothing on this mornings and I have just done another and there didn't seem to be anything there either. But I do feel that nausea. I have an frer and I'm really tempted to crack it open but I don't want to waste it.
> Ickle, I'll have words with your ovaries as well. Bring on the peak!

I bet tomorrow brings a darker line!



pinksmarties said:


> afm - Got my crosshairs and low on the FF pg monitor. I know I am not ttc this month but still feel a bit sad seeing that. But seeing all your bfps and soon to be bfp has cheered me up no end!!

*hugs* Sitting out a month isn't easy. :flower:



filipenko32 said:


> Hi pinkyponk! I'm feeling very confused today, trying to get my head around 4 mc's, think it's sinking in... All my symptoms seem to be going now thank goodness. Not had sickness today! Bbs not sore at all now! Great! Hormones are buggering off... How are you? X x x

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 



sarah_anne said:


> Pink - I am feeling pretty good today. The nausea hit me like a hammer last night though, so I still have no appetite. Other than that, I'm just tired and achy, but that's to be expected.
> 
> Fili - I'm sure you look beautiful even in your PJs! It's 10 here and I'm still in my PJs. I have so much to do today, but have absolutely no motivation, lol.

Yay! I'm glad things are going well! You (and all the pregnant ladies in this thread) are in my prayers every day for a happy healthy 9 months. 



mohini12 said:


> hi ladies
> hi fili-sorry to read you are going throgh again.
> pick-hope you are all right.
> and other ladies-hope all are fine.
> i am on cd26 and 4days are left so feeling very confused and nervous today.
> today one of my relative pinch me asked about baby.
> feeling soooooooo sad today crying full day.




mohini12 said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> Mohini :hugs: its not easy at any time but when you are reminded by relatives it makes it doubly hard. Did she know about your recent mc or asking if you where pg yet? It is always so nervous coming up to test time.
> 
> pick-actually she was relising me about my weekness that i couldnt become mother after 7year of my marrige and she got it only in one year.she really did hurt me very much.
> feeling myself very helpless today.Click to expand...

Where is she located precisely? I swear I will buy a plane ticket and show up and her house just so I can bloody that damn snooty bitchy nose of hers! Sorry for my language ladies, but that just royally pissed me off. I HATE people like that! Mohini - she is the slime of the world and don't you darn listen to a thing that moron of a 'lady' says. You are worthy sooooo much more then she'll ever be because YOU have a heart and soul and that witch doesn't.



Lozdi said:


> Well now I'm just plain angry. I'm sorry Mohini I thought it was an insensitive comment not downright nastiness. What a horrid horrid nasty woman, she should be ashamed of herself! You are not weak, you are strong, because you haven't given up in those 7 years. She is weak because she feels the need to be mean.

Me too. ARGH! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

AFM... temps are finally down below my coverline for the first time. I think that's got to be a good sign since today's was not only below the coverline, but basically one of the lowest of my pre-ovulation temps! I'm still getting lines on tests though, so definitely some hCG left.


----------



## Lozdi

Dogder, I soooooo hope this is the end of it for you, its terrible that you have had to go through this prolonged trauma. You deserve a rest! And to be able to TTC again! It is a super through the floor drop isn't it, fingers and eyes crossed that it will stay low and that the bleeding will leave you be!


----------



## sarah_anne

Thanks Dodger! Here's hoping that your HCG levels plummet and you get can become a bump buddy with me soon!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mohini, I was wondering about you this morning and hoping you were ok as you had been quiet. I am sorry you had to hear such an insensitive thing from a relative. Like the other ladies said when you do have a successful pregnancy which I hope will be soon, you will be rewarded with a beautiful baby and be a wonderful mother. 
It upsets me that anybody could be that cruel.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dodger, Sarah, Pink, hi!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> Dogder, I soooooo hope this is the end of it for you, its terrible that you have had to go through this prolonged trauma. You deserve a rest! And to be able to TTC again! It is a super through the floor drop isn't it, fingers and eyes crossed that it will stay low and that the bleeding will leave you be!

Yeah between yesterday's temp and today's my temp dropped something like a point and a 1/2! So I'm hoping hoping. It'll be nice to just be done with this chapter... it has dragged on a long time now. Or at least it feels like it... today actually marks a month since the day I started bleeding and worried that something might be wrong.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Gosh Dodger is it only a month? It seems ages to me so it must seem a frigging eternity for you. I really, REALLLY hope this is over for you soon.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww dodger I hope this nightmare ends soon for you x x x I know how you feel! :hugs: x I million


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs Miggins said:


> Gosh Dodger is it only a month? It seems ages to me so it must seem a frigging eternity for you. I really, REALLLY hope this is over for you soon.

Yeah it seems like it's been a lot longer doesn't it? But yeah, everything was fine as far as I knew until Dec 7 and that's when I started bleeding. Dec 8 was heavier, and Dec 9th was when I was sure that I'd miscarried.


----------



## pichi

dodger going by your chart i think that everything is done (as blunt as that sounds) :hugs:

hope everyone is well. i don't have proper time to catch up so ill just send hugs to everyone :)


----------



## Lozdi

I return from morrisons! They only had one of the hotpots I was after....so I got 16 strawberry splits. Oooh and a mint plant...and a 2 pack of cb digis! I consider the shopping trip successful :-D


----------



## dodgercpkl

filipenko32 said:


> Aww dodger I hope this nightmare ends soon for you x x x I know how you feel! :hugs: x I million

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Same back to you sweetie! 



pichi said:


> dodger going by your chart i think that everything is done (as blunt as that sounds) :hugs:
> 
> hope everyone is well. i don't have proper time to catch up so ill just send hugs to everyone :)

Glad to know that I'm not the only one thinking that! I think you are right and that now I'm just waiting for the last bits of hCG to get out of my system. I tested both yesterday and today and today's test was lighter then yesterday's. And honestly bluntness is good for me right now so blunt away! :hugs:


----------



## pichi

i think give it 2 more days and you'll be set. when my temp dropped to pre-ov temps that was all the hcg gone :) my chart is in my siggy if u want a peak


----------



## dodgercpkl

pichi said:


> i think give it 2 more days and you'll be set. when my temp dropped to pre-ov temps that was all the hcg gone :) my chart is in my siggy if u want a peak

Wow! It's really similar in our charts too isn't it! Thank you for the info! I do hope that I follow the same and that my next blood test shows nada. :)


----------



## Lozdi

I guess the hcg could all be gone even with still getting faint lines, depending on how fast your metabolising it out of your system. What I'm trying to say in my half asleep way is maybe its still detectable in your urine for a couple of days after its officially left your body.


----------



## dodgercpkl

That's probably just what it is Loz. :) Go sleep woman! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh somebody PLEASE stop me from gawping at the tests I've already done trying to see if a line has appeared!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Has a line appeared? How many have you done? I wish it was tomorrow and you get a temp rise.


----------



## pinksmarties

Dodger -I am glad things are finally getting back to some sort of normalcy. When do you get your bloods done next? Like pichi says I think you'll be negative in the next couple of days. What sensitivity hpt are you using? You'll be poas for ov very soon, it won't be long.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I did 2 today and stark white, but I have done a total of 5 or 6 and on one of them I'm sure there is a faint mark. It must be nothing though or there would have been something today.


----------



## loubyloumum

Evening ladies :)
Have been catching up throughout the afternoon but couldnt post as I had my mum over. Had to hide all my tests in the bathroom cupboard as I dont want to prompt any question asking at the moment. James made the BEST chicken and leek pie for tea for us all tonight  it was amazing yuuuuumy!!!
I did manage to do another test this afternoon at about 5ish and the line is darker again. I have attached a pic but Im not sure it's that clear?

Mohini, Im so sorry that someone can be so god dam cruel to you like that. Sometimes I do wonder what the hell people are thinking. I agree with the other ladies though, that she really is not worth your time. You WILL get your sticky bean before you know it and you WILL be a fantastic Mother :hugs:

Dodger, I think it's finally looking like all of this is coming to an end for you hun! I feel like you have been going through this for such a long time so at least now you can start looking forward to ttc again :hugs:

MrsMig, I keep looking at my tests too. I was staring at them for that long that the whole thing became a blur and I realised I was becoming a little crazy again :wacko: I have everything crossed for two lines in the morning for you (I'm just assuming you will be testing :thumbup: )

Loz, pink, aunty, pichi, ickle, Fili and all you other wonderful ladies I hope you are all having a lovely evening xxx
 



Attached Files:







a.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 11









aa.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pinksmarties

If you are 9dpo then it might still be early yet. See what tomorrows fmu brings, don't lose hope yet.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lovely lines Louby!! So is this your first full cycle after your mc? 
Thanks Pink, we shall see. I shouldn't have got my hopes up so much for this cycle really.


----------



## pinksmarties

Louby - definately darker :happydance:. Love seeing your green line on your chart too!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Yes, its my first full cycle since MC and I'm still finding it hard to believe. Will keep testing over the next few day then use a digi on Tuesday at 12dpo.
Your not out yes MrsMig. How many dpo were you last time when you got your bfp? I have everything crossed for you I really do :dust: :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you pink :) (your thank button has disappeared for some reason??)
I wasn&#8217;t sure whether to put it in ff or not and felt like I could be tempting fate a little! But then I had a little word with myself and after I took the second test I think im pretty sure this is it and thought what the hell I will chart with a green line :happydance: xx


----------



## loubyloumum

MrsMig I was just looking at your chart and your dip today could so be and implantation dip. Esp going from when your +opks instead of the ov day they have given you xx


----------



## ickle pand

Louby - I'm on my phone and I can see those lines. Congrats! 

Afm - have had a lazy day with DH because we have to go to Aberdeen to see the doctor who's assessing me after the car accident. Hoping to meet up with some friends to get something to eat while we're there. Ovaries are sore tonight so hopefully something's going to happen soon.


----------



## pichi

louby, i can see that 2nd line without even opening the pics :) congratulations!

i am so a poas addict :dohh: i've started Pee'ing on opks already :haha:

mrs miggins: you're not out till AF shows her face - plus you are still early! i pee'd on a stick 8,9 dpo - nothing. 10dpo a hint of a hint of a line... 11dpo faint fint line, 12dpo cbd stating i was 1-2weeks :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't know what I was last time, I've had 3 pregnancies but never tracked ovulation before. Let me see, I remember AF was due on Tuesday and I seem to have a ten day luteal phase, I first tested on the Friday and got a real squinter of a line. Quite early I suppose.


----------



## pichi

have faith :) if you usually have a LP of 10 then technically you're a day late?


----------



## dodgercpkl

pinksmarties said:


> Dodger -I am glad things are finally getting back to some sort of normalcy. When do you get your bloods done next? Like pichi says I think you'll be negative in the next couple of days. What sensitivity hpt are you using? You'll be poas for ov very soon, it won't be long.

On these I'm not sure tbh. It's the internet cheapies from Wondfo. I know that the dollar store ones that I've been using picked it up at under 5 hCG I'm pretty sure, but these I'm not as sure. I probably won't do opk's, although I might change my mind. Temps seem to show a much more accurate picture of things for me as I've never gotten a positive opk!



loubyloumum said:


> Dodger, I think it's finally looking like all of this is coming to an end for you hun! I feel like you have been going through this for such a long time so at least now you can start looking forward to ttc again :hugs:

*hugs* I feel like I have been too. Thank you! And that line is defo looking darker to me!! YAY!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



pichi said:


> louby, i can see that 2nd line without even opening the pics :) congratulations!
> 
> i am so a poas addict :dohh: i've started Pee'ing on opks already :haha:
> 
> mrs miggins: you're not out till AF shows her face - plus you are still early! i pee'd on a stick 8,9 dpo - nothing. 10dpo a hint of a hint of a line... 11dpo faint fint line, 12dpo cbd stating i was 1-2weeks :)

If it makes you feel better... I bought a 100 pack of hpt's so that I would have plenty of poas fuel. :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## pichi

haha i done that but it wasn't as many as 100! i have 20 opks to do me this cycle then i have about 5 hpts :blush:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hmm, it's really hard to say, I've only been temping for 2 months. Last time I ovulated on cd19 and got AF on cd29. The month before I used opks but I hadn't quite got the hang of it. I tend to have a regular/irregular cycle of 28/9 days one month and then shorter the next but it can vary and after having 2 miscarriages this year I am not sure how things have settled down. I can't even remember if that's what my cycle was like before I conceived my daughter. I think something would have shown up on a hpt by now if I had caught the eggy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and I am only 9dpo I think, not 11. Ff interpreted my chart wrong due to crappy temping over Christmas.


----------



## Lozdi

Can't sleep too hungry. Ate 4 strawberry splits, a hotpot, and half a bag of truffles. Pondering what to eat next. I have to maple pecan slices that I can't see lasting til the morning. :munch:

Dang this thread moves fast lol!

I'm not very awake just too hungry to go to bed yet, don't want to wake up too early! 

Mrs Miggins I'm certain you are only 8/9 dpo, unless you are a medical mystery in the form of someone who ovulates before the surge!

Chicken and leek pie sounds fatastic! I could eat three. :blush:

Look at those lovely lines! Can't find my FMU ic from today, but it was rather dark. Got 4 left and 2 digi's. Couldn't remember the hcg lvls that determine whether a 1-2 2-3 or 3+ is shown on a cb digi so googled it alot and all sources say 3+ is 20000+ hcg...but surely thats too high to include the lower end of the massive acceptable variation? 

More importantly, what do I eat next? :haha::pizza::icecream::munch::lolly:

Pichi I'm such a POAS addict I still pee on OPK's now :haha:

Dogder I would have got the 100 HPT's too but I honestly doubted that I would need them, and got 40 OPK's instead lol I have about 12 left. I POAS when I feel stressed and somehow it calms me. :wacko::haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's your fix!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Lol, some people smoke, some people drink...I pee on sticks! Have you got sticks ready for the morning Mrs Miggins? I'm going to go to sleep with fingers crossed tonight!


----------



## Lozdi

OH tells me there is half a watermelon in the fridge. He is going to have to fight me for it.


----------



## pichi

Ah crap! I've left my thermometer in Pixies room (well, she stole it but still!) I guess it'll just have to be a guess tomorrow :dohh:

Oh god the hunger pangs of pregnancy lozdi :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've got 5 ic hpts left and a frer in case I see a glimmer.


----------



## Lozdi

Pichi its ok! Just use extreme stealth...and quite honestly, Pixie shall have to learn to sleep through a less than silent environment anyway, once your next one makes an appearance! I made a point to never tip toe around mine when they sleep and as a result they aren't woken by the slightest sound.

I won the watermelon argument, it went like this- 'I am forming a human in my belly right now, its mine.' Any argument against that is simply invalid!


----------



## Lozdi

What miu/ml are frers? Morrisons own brand HPT is 15 miu/ml. Cheap too.


----------



## Emerald87

Lozdi said:


> What miu/ml are frers? Morrisons own brand HPT is 15 miu/ml. Cheap too.

They're 25 "officially" however mine gave a good positive (not extremely faint that is) when my blood hCG was only 21 so they're much better than they say. Also, since there's so much white space they have great contrast so you can always see a pos if it's there.


----------



## Lozdi

I have never used one, this cycle was the only time I tried testing early, tested 5-10 dpo just out of curiosity, then stopped, found a test I had forgotten about in the bottom of my TTC arsenal basket at got a line at 11 dpo. 25 miu/ml test, super faint line. Frers must be good if they are even picking it up in urine before bloods are at 25- I read that bloods tend to show higher numbers than urine. I don't have much experience with bloods though, just a few draws after my MMC, and I refuse point blank to have bloods now, I have become needle squeamish!


----------



## Lozdi

Right I think I am done eating myself out of house and home for tonight- time to hit the deck! Sweet dreams! :flower::hugs:


----------



## Emerald87

Lozdi said:


> I have never used one, this cycle was the only time I tried testing early, tested 5-10 dpo just out of curiosity, then stopped, found a test I had forgotten about in the bottom of my TTC arsenal basket at got a line at 11 dpo. 25 miu/ml test, super faint line. Frers must be good if they are even picking it up in urine before bloods are at 25- I read that bloods tend to show higher numbers than urine. I don't have much experience with bloods though, just a few draws after my MMC, and I refuse point blank to have bloods now, I have become needle squeamish!

Hehe yeh needles aren't fun. I can give them, but getting them still hurts. But the amount I've been jabbed in the last year (fertility, MC etc.) has made me a little better with them.
Blood and urine levels are very close in concentration. Most of the research papers I've read say it's only a slight difference but that will rely heavily on the concentration of urine and the fluctuating hCG levels.
I love FRER and I will only use them now. My ICs gave me a neg on 8 DPO and I was shattered (early I know) but then the next morning my FRER gave me my good pos - and the ICs were still negative for days afterwards! They're suppose to be 10 IU/L.


----------



## dodgercpkl

pichi said:


> haha i done that but it wasn't as many as 100! i have 20 opks to do me this cycle then i have about 5 hpts :blush:

I figured it was only $15 so why not right? :haha:



Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh and I am only 9dpo I think, not 11. Ff interpreted my chart wrong due to crappy temping over Christmas.

*hugs* I'm hoping that something will show up on the next test for you! 9 dpo IS still early so don't give up yet!



Lozdi said:


> Can't sleep too hungry. Ate 4 strawberry splits, a hotpot, and half a bag of truffles. Pondering what to eat next. I have to maple pecan slices that I can't see lasting til the morning. :munch:
> 
> Dang this thread moves fast lol!
> 
> I'm not very awake just too hungry to go to bed yet, don't want to wake up too early!
> 
> Mrs Miggins I'm certain you are only 8/9 dpo, unless you are a medical mystery in the form of someone who ovulates before the surge!
> 
> Chicken and leek pie sounds fatastic! I could eat three. :blush:
> 
> Look at those lovely lines! Can't find my FMU ic from today, but it was rather dark. Got 4 left and 2 digi's. Couldn't remember the hcg lvls that determine whether a 1-2 2-3 or 3+ is shown on a cb digi so googled it alot and all sources say 3+ is 20000+ hcg...but surely thats too high to include the lower end of the massive acceptable variation?
> 
> More importantly, what do I eat next? :haha::pizza::icecream::munch::lolly:
> 
> Pichi I'm such a POAS addict I still pee on OPK's now :haha:
> 
> Dogder I would have got the 100 HPT's too but I honestly doubted that I would need them, and got 40 OPK's instead lol I have about 12 left. I POAS when I feel stressed and somehow it calms me. :wacko::haha:

Which is why I got a 100 pack. lol With them being as cheap as the opk's why not get the hpt's instead right? lol


----------



## filipenko32

Loz a 3+ on a digi is 2000, I know this for sure as had my levels tested during mc 2 and 3 and this matched up with digi 3+ x x x


----------



## Clobo

Morning all, 7 hours :sleep: last night so feeling a little fresher today!!!!

*Louby*, i think i can see lines, keep testing chick and hopefully they will very obvious in the next few days!!! Yay!!!

*Amanda*, come on those ovaries *cheer*!!!!

*Dodger*, aw mate i feel for you i really do, i bled for over 6 weeks so I know that it feels lik forever, it sounds like it will soon be at an end and you'll soon be starting afresh :hugs:

*Mrs Mig*, 9dpo is soooooo early - dont test yet i find it only brings disappointment ... the egg can take up to 14dpo just to implant sometimes and then it takes a few more days for enough HcG to build up in your system so could be a few days till you would get anything positive anyway ... and I REALLY hope you do!!!!

*Loz*, love the :lollypop:!!! Ive been starving too!! Wow thats high for a 3+, wish my docs would do me a blood test but they didnt bother last time. Love your food arguement, ill have to try that one!!!!

*Pichi*, Pixie is such a cute name and im guessing thats her in your avatar and she is gorgeous!!!

*Fili*, morning chick, how are you today?? :hugs:

I love FRER too!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all. Well temp shot up but there were loads of reasons why it's an inaccurate temp so I'm not giving it any thought. My fmu was really dilute, but it was a stark bfn. I'm fully expecting AF to rock up any day. 
Morning all. Clobo, up nice and early again! 
Loz, I hope you left some food in the house'


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all, 

mrsmig - I knew it! Why do you think your temp was inaccurate? Got everything crossed for you despite the bfn.

Clobo - glad you are feeling a little brighter today.

Loz - any food still left? Pecan clice sounds yummy, did it make it through the night?

Fili - how are you today? I hope you OH is looking after you. How is he bearing up? :hugs:

Hi to louby, pichi, mohini, emerald, aunty, dodger, ickle, emum hope I haven't forgotten anyone. Still waking up!


----------



## pichi

Wow mrs mig that's one hell of a temp spike!

Clobo: yes that's the monkey in my avatar :) she is tiny for her age haha

Lozdi: her door is super squeaky making it impossible to get in there without her waking... Although she is quite a heavy. Sleeper.

Good morning to everyone :) I think I'll go pee on an Opk haha


----------



## ickle pand

Grrrrr! Another effing high. Someone please convince me that it's waiting for a peak tomorrow so that I'll manage to get a bd in all the intercourse timing boxes. I was convinced something was going to happen that I got DH to BD even though he's got a sore back.


----------



## pinksmarties

aww ickle. I really hope you get your peak. How likely will it be that you continue to get to highs with no peak? The other lady I mentioned when ringing the cbfm line was suggested 3 options, one of them was pg!! I know its your pcos, if you don't peak then at least you know that you have covered all the bding bases. Hope your OH back is okay and you are not too chaffed!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Pink! I was totally sleep deprived, I was ready for bed at midnight and then mark put a film on - Sophie's choice. I've never seen it and got totally engrossed and it didn't finish until 3am! Then the bloody dog got me up early, so I have hardly had any sleep. I had a couple of glasses of cider as well because I'm that convinced I'm out this month. On pregnancy cycles I usually feel INCREDIBLY pre menstrual and I don't feel anything. Obviously if I am wrong I will regret it but as it usually takes me a few cycles to get pregnant I get really sick of living half my life as if I'm pregnant when I'm not.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Ickle how frustrating! I really hope you get that peak. 
Pixie is gorgeous! Would you have to try to settle her if she woke up? I'm so lucky with Edie a herd of elephants could charge through her room and she'd turn over and go back to sleep. I can change her nappy in the middle of the night if I go in to give her a kiss and tuck her in and she doesn't wake up. I hope I get another like that!!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not sure. I've only got 3 tests left so hopefully if it's going to happen, it does before they run out. I was to dig out my old tests to see what my other pre-peak tests look like but DH is sleeping. He got a call out for the lifeboat at 2am last night, although they got stood down before they went out. He came home wide awake and decided to play on his Xbox for a while until he was sleepy. I ended up dragging him to bed at 6am. Silly bugger!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/5dd3ab42.jpg
This is a bit of an experiment to see if I can upload photos on here just using my phone, in case of a future bfp! But this is my little monkeyface.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't believe he stayed up till 6! Hope he is soon recovered and ready for action Ickle.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow Pichi is that your pic on your profile? You are one seriously Yummy Mummy!


----------



## debzie

good morning ladies just thought it was about time I stopped by as it has been a while.

Hello new ladies I am one of the veterins in this thread been around since more or less the beginning with no luck.:flower:

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations too* Loz* and 

*Louby* I do see lines and they are getting darker.:happydance::happydance:

*Clobo* big congratuations hun I am so so pleased for you.:happydance::happydance: 

*Mrs migg* I still have some hope I got my dip at 11dpo and then a bfp at 14dpo the last pregnanacy all my tests including FRER were stark white until then. Your little girl is absolutly adorable.:thumbup: 

Dodger after my first mmc I had postive hpts for 8 weeks only turned negative after my first af arrived. EPAU were scanning me but could not find anything, one of the nurses told me that the tinyest amout of placentral tissue can cause hcg to remain and rise in the bloodstream. Hopefully it will be soon chick.:hugs:

*Filli *Im sending hugs to you....and may I say you are one pretty lady.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

*Amanda* I am in the same boat as you this cycle... still really watery cm like I get days before ovulation still having twinges so I think I will ov tomorrow of tuesday...This just totally puts me out for this cycle as OH is back working away. This only time I ov later than cd 17 is soy cycles, but I have no real clue as I am not BBTing or Opking am so tempted mind now.:growlmad:


----------



## debzie

ps sorry for the terrible spelling I am on my phone. x


----------



## pinksmarties

Edie - so cute, what a lovely!! I hope its still is a temp rise regardless of lack of proper sleep.

I might post a pic of me and OH later. I am going out to escape the FIL and OH moving the radiator in the living room. I just want to come home to it all done.


----------



## debzie

Hello pink how you doing? see that you decided to go for it this cycle. sending hugs. x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Debzie, good to see you! While I'm in a photo sharing mood this is me 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/4f734100.jpg
This was in September just before I got my last bfp.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink the DIY sounds a drag! Hope you have it all finished soon.


----------



## pinksmarties

debzie said:


> Hello pink how you doing? see that you decided to go for it this cycle. sending hugs. x

No I am not ttc this month. I let OH have his way new years day 0v-3 but don't expect much to come from that. I continued temping and opks just to see what was going on (e.g. LP). Got rm tests 25th Jan so will see what they say but I think I will be trying again next month regardless (I'll be able to see my results on the computer at work bit naughty really :blush:)

Going to pop into St Andrews as they have a crystal/healing type shop there.


----------



## pinksmarties

Lovely pic again mrmig!! Lots of hot mums and soon to be hot mums on here!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope this works, It's a bit fuzzy. Me and Hubby.


----------



## debzie

mrsmigg another yummy mummy.

Pink best of luck with the tests and if I could check at work I would. x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's a lovely pic Pink! You both look fantastic!


----------



## debzie

I agree with mrs migg. Just bit the bullet and have placed some bids for a cbfm on ebay.


----------



## Lozdi

Good morning Ladies :flower:



filipenko32 said:


> Loz a 3+ on a digi is 2000, I know this for sure as had my levels tested during mc 2 and 3 and this matched up with digi 3+ x x x

I thought 20k was a teensy bit insane for 3+ weeks! Sure at the high end of the variables, but it just didn't seem fair! 2000 is MUCH more reasonable!

Ickle want me to call your ovaries and have a word? :telephone::serenade:

Mrs Miggins she is beautiful I think my broodiness has just tripled! And your a fox! There seems to be a picture upload surge going through us! (I photograph badly so that urge might not get me lol)

Hi Debzie :flower::hugs:

What is it with men and xboxes? OH didn't switch his on til midnight last night, and apparently he came to bed at 4 am!

I have left most thing til the last minute so will have a busy day today :wacko:

Pink your gorgeous too and I love that dress! I think its cool that you will be able to see your results on the computer at work, it won't get you into trouble will it?

Clobo :flower: Still staying positive! Roll on the 23rd and 24th!

As for me, there is some food left in the house and the pecan maple slices made it to the morning...infact they haven't been eaten yet but might be in a minute. :haha: I'm a naturally hungry person no matter what my uterus is doing but I had decreased appetite during the 2ww and I guess I'm having a catch up.


----------



## Clobo

]*Loz*, my scan is the 25th, 17 days to go for me!!

Im trying to chill out, ive just bought some gingernuts and camomile tea and im forcing myself to sit on the sofa and not move for a whole hour while i watch Cloudstreet!!!

Here is a piccy of me at a friends wedding with Ben, loving your pics girls, nice to put a face to a name, pink I imagined you'd have long blonde hair!!! You are all gorgeous!!

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







_DSC0505 adj.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ickle pand

Yes please Loz, they're killing me!


----------



## mohini12

goodmorning ladies
pink-looking so beautiful in pic with yourDh.
mrs miggin-hope you are ok.
lozdi-hope we both caught our sticky bean this time.
lauby-thanks for your kind words.
fili-how are you ?thinking for you.
you all lovely ladies are so strong and caring
love you all.
good day.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Emerald87 said:


> Hehe yeh needles aren't fun. I can give them, but getting them still hurts. But the amount I've been jabbed in the last year (fertility, MC etc.) has made me a little better with them.
> Blood and urine levels are very close in concentration. Most of the research papers I've read say it's only a slight difference but that will rely heavily on the concentration of urine and the fluctuating hCG levels.
> I love FRER and I will only use them now. My ICs gave me a neg on 8 DPO and I was shattered (early I know) but then the next morning my FRER gave me my good pos - and the ICs were still negative for days afterwards! They're suppose to be 10 IU/L.

Depends on the blood test as I've found out. I got positive pregnancy tests but my first blood test said negative - it was a qualitative which means it just says yes or no and doesn't give a number for hCG. 7-8 positive hpt's later I convinced them that they needed to do a quantitative blood test and that's when they got the positive but my hCG levels were still only at 10 by that time which means my hpts were picking up the pregnancy at probably lower then 5 hCG. 



Clobo said:


> *Dodger*, aw mate i feel for you i really do, i bled for over 6 weeks so I know that it feels lik forever, it sounds like it will soon be at an end and you'll soon be starting afresh :hugs:

I hope so. I couldn't stand if I bled for 6 weeks, mostly because I'm a raving horny lunatic and I can't go that long without jumping my hubby. If my bleeding lasted that long then both of us might cave and experiment with bloody sex. :wacko::haha:



Mrs Miggins said:


> Morning all. Well temp shot up but there were loads of reasons why it's an inaccurate temp so I'm not giving it any thought. My fmu was really dilute, but it was a stark bfn. I'm fully expecting AF to rock up any day.
> Morning all. Clobo, up nice and early again!
> Loz, I hope you left some food in the house'

Yay for temp spike even if you think it's inaccurate! I'm also curious as to why you think that btw. 



ickle pand said:


> Grrrrr! Another effing high. Someone please convince me that it's waiting for a peak tomorrow so that I'll manage to get a bd in all the intercourse timing boxes. I was convinced something was going to happen that I got DH to BD even though he's got a sore back.

I hope you catch that eggie despite the continual highs! :)



Mrs Miggins said:


> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/5dd3ab42.jpg
> This is a bit of an experiment to see if I can upload photos on here just using my phone, in case of a future bfp! But this is my little monkeyface.

Awww! She's gorgeous!! :)



debzie said:


> Dodger after my first mmc I had postive hpts for 8 weeks only turned negative after my first af arrived. EPAU were scanning me but could not find anything, one of the nurses told me that the tinyest amout of placentral tissue can cause hcg to remain and rise in the bloodstream. Hopefully it will be soon chick.:hugs:

My OB is doing blood tests on a regular basis, so I'll know exactly why I'm getting the positive hpts, but I am hoping that with the temp drop the last 2 days and that it's staying down today, that I'll be lucky and start to see the positives go away. That said, I'll still have NO clue what to expect from my body on this cycle. lol 



Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi Debzie, good to see you! While I'm in a photo sharing mood this is me
> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/4f734100.jpg
> This was in September just before I got my last bfp.

You both are beautiful and what a lovely location!!!



pinksmarties said:


> Hope this works, It's a bit fuzzy. Me and Hubby.

Awww! You 2 make a gorgeous couple!



Clobo said:


> *Loz*, my scan is the 25th, 17 days to go for me!!
> 
> Im trying to chill out, ive just bought some gingernuts and camomile tea and im forcing myself to sit on the sofa and not move for a whole hour while i watch Cloudstreet!!!
> 
> Here is a piccy of me at a friends wedding with Ben, loving your pics girls, nice to put a face to a name, pink I imagined you'd have long blonde hair!!! You are all gorgeous!!
> 
> xxxx

I love seeing all the pics ladies! Clobo you are gorgeous too!!!! Yay for having a scan booked! :)


----------



## filipenko32

Aww girls you're all so beautiful!!! Pink I love that dress too where did you get it?! Mrs migg that is a LOVELY picture of you and and your daughter, she is so beautiful as are you!! You remind me a bit of that woman who used to be on Beverley hills 90210, Shannon docherty? Sp! 

I'm having a real down day. I'm coming off these steroids so don't know if this is contributing. My sister keeps ringing me to see how I am, but she's always doing something lovely with my little nephew and niece, like today they are all on holiday in Wales and they were on the beach and I just think will I ever get to do that... :cry: oh dear


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - I am sending all my 'get a move on' vibes to your ovaries. Maybe if we all did that you'll get your peak tomorrow.

Clobo - I hope that doesn't mean I come across like a' blonde' :haha:

Hi Dodger, glad your temps are still down. I can't imagine having to wait so long to get started again :hugs:

loz -how are you today apart from very busy. Nah, they can't tell I've viewed them. I have access to peoples result anyway so can look at my own. I may get into trouble if I organise my own day 21/7dpo progesterone bloods but I am trying to think my way around that atm as its not due till tue/wed.

I bought some crystal today. I forgot my list so only bought a few. I got 2 moonstones, moss agate, jade, rose quartz (I have some already but like I so much I got more) and carnelian. Not sure what to do with them but I'll be googling later.


----------



## Lozdi

That makes mine 16 days away. I don't want to go now I had a nap on the sofa and just woke up from a nightmare that I could say was the worst I had ever had, except the ones with my last pg were just as bad. This time I was in a hospital having a scan and they said that the baby had a heart problem and a HR of 40. I sincerely hope this is just my brain hashing out my fears and not an indication of a problem- like it was last time. I'm rather shaken it was so reaslistic and OH was there too, and one of the EPAU docs I saw last time. Sorry this is a depressing post but theres no way I can talk to OH about nightmares. My PMA just went up in nightmare smoke.


----------



## filipenko32

Aww loz, I know how bad nightmares make you feel but if it's any consolation as you know I had none this time and... Also my nightmares last time were symbolic, not as direct as going for a scan etc so I really think that is more a reflection of your inner fears more than anything else. I never had nightmares which were so direct iykwim? X x x


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Aww loz, I know how bad nightmares make you feel but if it's any consolation as you know I had none this time and... Also my nightmares last time were symbolic, not as direct as going for a scan etc so I really think that is more a reflection of your inner fears more than anything else. I never had nightmares which were so direct iykwim? X x x

Thankyou Fili. My nightmares last time were as specific as this one unfortunately, but involved early still births instead of bad scan results. Except the one where I simply got shot by a robber! Its shaken me alot that has, and I can't even turn to beer to stop my dreams anymore....think I'll stock up on chamomile tea. Gahhhhh why do I have to remember my dreams???? I'm going to go and aggressively wash all the pots I have been trying to ignore, to some loud music- that should help me return to the land of the rational.


----------



## filipenko32

The only thing that made me feel better was reading threads in the 1st tri about nightmares and those women went on to be just fine! Do a search on b and b. So perhaps vivid dreams and nightmares are a symptom of pregnancy and not to be read into too much? Seems you can have them and the outcome of the pregnancy can go either way.. I won't be relying on their absence or presence next time x x x


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: Loz. I know that our dreams and nightmares can be really unsettling but I am sure this is just your brains way of coping with your fears, of which your fear is completely natural. I read that increase dreams etc are a result of change in hormones so hopefully that will be a good thing.


----------



## Lozdi

Oh thats an idea! I'll go do that right now. Well I'll compromise with my cleaning- one page of BnB, quick cleaing session, another page, a bit more cleaning. I shall mix it up.


----------



## filipenko32

Pink have you viewed some test results? Love it! There's another girl on here who is signing off blood forms with a docs code so she can get her hcg levels checked! :rofl: .What did you find out?


----------



## filipenko32

Lozdi said:


> Oh thats an idea! I'll go do that right now. Well I'll compromise with my cleaning- one page of BnB, quick cleaing session, another page, a bit more cleaning. I shall mix it up.

:rofl: more like 90% b and b and 10% everything else! That's how im functioning at the mo! Made the house lovely this morning though, that made me feel better?


----------



## pinksmarties

fili - no real results to view for me atm. I saw my pre-op bloods but they only did half the tests and nothing that is of interest to mc. 

After my first mc I cleaned the house form top to bottom, very therapeutic.

Just going to find out what I do with my stones.


----------



## Lozdi

75% BnB, 20% housework, 5% decaff tea. I haven't found relief in posts yet- theres alot about nightmares but nightmares about allsorts, rather than specifically scan/baby. I'll just try to forget about it. I won't be going to that scan with hope though, I'll be dreading every step. 

I'll definately be taking crystals. I'll take Skullbob, he is my biggest quartz skull and fits nicely into my hand, I took him to my last scan and his presence was a comfort. I left him in the scan room and only just remembered before I left the hospital and all the sono staff were looking at him wondering how on earth a crystal skull had been left behind! Never had any nightmares at all with my boys, just weird dreams not a single one was frightening.


----------



## pinksmarties

Bugger, I have a urine infection. Thought something wasn't right this morning going to the loo but red pee is a sure sign.


----------



## Lozdi

Oh bugger! Antibiotic time! Will it interfere with your tests? I hope it buggers off sharpish!


----------



## filipenko32

Oh no pink! I've heard those are painful but easily cured... 
I will keep everything crossed for you loz, going to try to find some links for you


----------



## filipenko32

'Claire' and 'mummytob' mention specific nightmares related to scans and heartbeats in this thread and their babies were fine. Loz, how come you do great research for everyone else and not yourself? Hmmmm???? X x x
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...ad-such-horrible-dream-your-worst-dreams.html


----------



## Lozdi

I feel so sad from the dream, I'm sure it won't come true but as far as dreams go it was one of the saddest I have ever had. I'm banning napping now. Lucid dreams are far more likely when one sleeps when they are normally awake. My heart wasn't in the searching, because I was heavily distracted by the cleaning and cooking. Got some sausage and cheesy beans on toast to munch through now.


----------



## filipenko32

:hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Going to bring out the big guns crystal wise tonight, put a good vibe stone cocktail under my pillow. :gun::sleep::haha:


----------



## ickle pand

I've been having disturbing vivid dreams too but mine are a side effect of one of my medications. I can only just look at our cat without shuddering after a dream on Friday night. Last nights were even worse and I had a couple of them since I had broken sleep. That'd be another bonus to getting pregnant for me - 9 months off meds so no more freaky dreams!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle and Loz, sorry about the horrible dreams. Pink, red wee does not sound nice. Fili, sorry you are having a down day today, is it the hormone crash as well as coming off the steroids? I hope you feel better soon. Hi everyone else and I hope everyone has had 
Today I have been to a vie at home training day in Harrogate. I am a consultant and do parties, though I have had a couple of months off. Well all afternoon I have felt as nauseous as a parrot. I feel utterly pregnant. Needed a wee when we left, saved it up till I got home, did another test - bfn. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Chele78

Hello everyone... Hope everyone has had a good weekend! 

I have been MIA most if this weekend, between supporting the hubby's bike racing yesterday out on the very windy and cold North Sea coast and otherwise much flat pack assembly and DIY'ing for me for the rest of the weekend. Before you think that sounds like a boring weekend.... It always makes me feel accomplished and productive. Last year we moved into this brand new house, which came in a completely unfinished state. So I have been gradually working my way through the house, painting and laying laminate flooring, as well as some doing some furnishing - thus the flat pack assembly! 

As I am the one who does all the DIY in our household, it's part of the positive in me not being three months pregnant by now. And we all know how few positives there are in our circumstances! But if I was pregnant, I'd have to be relying on my DIY-hating hubby to do the rest of the house. At least the way things are, I'm hoping I will be able to finish all painting and floor laying by the time I am BD'ing again around ov, and certainly before I get a BFP. Then the house at least will be in a ready state for bringing home a baby. We'll have just the nursery to furnish and do finishing touches to, once we get that :bfp:!

Sorry for the ramble! AF has been quite different than normal for me so far. I have never really got PMS cramps before, but have done this time, and seem to be getting bigger clots than normal - sorry TMI! But I guess that's all normal for first one after the mc. Can't wait to be done and onto poas'ing! :)


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> I've been having disturbing vivid dreams too but mine are a side effect of one of my medications. I can only just look at our cat without shuddering after a dream on Friday night. Last nights were even worse and I had a couple of them since I had broken sleep. That'd be another bonus to getting pregnant for me - 9 months off meds so no more freaky dreams!!

Or 9 months of having one cause of freaky dreams replaced with a better cause of freaky dreams! :haha:


----------



## Chele78

Loz, hope those vivid dreams get happier at the very least!


----------



## Clobo

Apparently vivid dreams are a sign of pregnancy, ive been having them for a week now, luckily nothing like the nightmares you have been having *Loz*, really sorry you are having to go through that but i think it is just the hormones and the fact that your mind is in overdrive. Camomile tea and making sure you are really tired when you go to bed should help :sleep:

*Pink*, LOL sorry no i didnt mean that you come across as "blonde" in that way!!!! get yourself a docs appt for that infection, hope it clears up soon chick.

*Chele*, wont be long before you are POAS and getting in all the :sex:, TTC is rubbish that its all about waiting!

*Mrs Miggins*, aw sorry for the BFN chick, still early days though, symptoms sound good though so just wait it out :hugs: I used to do Virgin Vie parties, far too much with a full time job as well though i loved all the stuff!!!

Hi to everyone else :wave:

Right, im going to chill out this evening, or try to anyway :sleep:

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins I'm sorry your going through this, but remember.....9/10 dpo, not 12!

Chele my first AF after loss was different too. Super heavy and lots of clots but they were miniscule.

Fili you sorted me out earlier and you feel so down yourself yet you still picked me up, never have I know such a tower of strength. I wish I had a magic wand because I tell you now if I did you would be having a healthy happy baby once a year from now until you found your family complete, and without the fears that bad experiences instill within us. That goes for the rest of you aswell....I really have to work on getting a magic wand.

Back to school is tomorrow and I still have a ton of stuff to do. Eeek!


----------



## Lozdi

Found some chamomile in the cupboard, but theres no way I can wait til I'm tired to hit the pillow on a school night unfortunately, I'm very capable of staying up past 4 am...but then not so good at getting up at 8! Going to tackle laundry, theres always lots and that tends to tire me. I have an idea that I might try, because obviously I read alot and I have read alot of what can go wrong in a pregnancy, well I was thinking of overdosing on fictional horror, because if I'm to have nightmares, then they need to be about things not directly to do with pregnancy. Soooo with that in mind my viewing tonight shall be the descent, descent 2, and the hostel just for good measure. Roll on the fictional nightmares! (I always triumph in my horror related adventure dreams) For example when I first saw the descent I found myself dreaming about being there except I was suitably equipped and did not get eaten by the weird semi human cave creatures!

Heres to Trying To Chill!


----------



## pinksmarties

clobo - I know I was just pulling your leg! Hope you have a relaxing evening.

Mrsmig - arrgh I just so want those pg feelings to show in your urine! I know we keep saying but 10dpo is still early.

I've had red pee before, I've had uti twice before so I'll just get a script for antibiotics in the morning and in the meantime OH has got me some cranberry juice (yuck).

Chele, sounds like a good weekend. We have been diy-ing for a week or so. New skirting, painting and hubby moved the radiator today. I am looking forward to it being finished but I like the satisfaction of doing a good job I too am thinking of it as a nice living room to watch my baby live and grow in.


----------



## Emum

Big hugs for the UTI pink smarties. Though I can't help feeling that your name is very well chosen at the moment! (sorry to be insensitive!) Hope the antibiotics clear it up. I've only had one once, when I was 17 and in Germany on an exchange visit. That was a real test of my and my host family's vocab lol.

I am just going into the second week of the 2ww and trying so hard not to symptom spot. I don't think the timing was fantastic for us this month, so a bit of a waste of time, but you always hold on to a little glimmer of hope I think until AF rears their head. Ive been trying to focus on cutting back on food and upping my exercise to try to lose some of the excess weight I've put on recently, and am pleased to say that after one week I've already dropped nearly 7lbs and am back under the dreaded 25 BMI. Though I would like to lose about another stone to get me to where I feel most comfortable, unless and until I get a BFP. At least it gives me something else to focus on.

I'm going to be watching the new series of Sherlock tonight. I just love the new twist they have put on the books, and the two leading actors are great. We missed the first one last week,but caught most of it on BBC3 last night, so will be overdosing on it a bit this weekend.


----------



## Chele78

pinksmarties said:


> Chele, sounds like a good weekend. We have been diy-ing for a week or so. New skirting, painting and hubby moved the radiator today. I am looking forward to it being finished but I like the satisfaction of doing a good job I too am thinking of it as a nice living room to watch my baby live and grow in.


I agree having the motivation, when it comes to getting stuff done and decorated, that we will be raising our overdue babies in the room(s) helps enormously to keep me ploughing through the work! Plus it keeps me from getting too bogged down and obsessed with TTC.

Hope you feel better very quickly after starting the antibiotics!


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Ladies :wave:
Wow there are some hot ladies on our thread...and the hubby's aren't too bad either :winkwink:
Hope everyones day has been a good one! 
Loz sorry you had a not very nice dream but I'm sure you will be fine lovely.
Fili sending you :hugs: hope youre feeling a little better this evening!
All this stone talk is really interested...but Im a bit of a sceptic so would be hypocritical of me to try any of it out I think :shrug:
Emum Hi :wave: no 'seen' you for a while! Hope you are ok?
MrsMig, Im so sorry that your body is telling you one thing and your pee another :growlmad: I am holding out hope that it's just to early for you yet and that your dip the other day was and ID. When is AF due for you? Also what is Vie....never heard of it before??
Hello to all of our other wonderful ladies too......hope you are all ok and had an enjoyable weekend :)

xx


----------



## loubyloumum

AFM - my digi was calling at me today so I took it using smu at 11am and this is what I got......OMFG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
I still cant quite believe it!!! xxxx
 



Attached Files:







aaaa.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Yay louby!!


----------



## Lozdi

:happydance: Thats lovely Louby :flower:

I fancy a 3 hour long bath and a read, then dreaded sleep. If I can go tonight with no bad dreams I'll be happy! :flower: G'night Ladies.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Louby - Congrats!! That's awesome!! :hug:


----------



## Chele78

Louby - Congrats, that's super news! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Louby! Vie is make up and skincare, used to be Virgin Vie back in Clobo's day!
AF is due tomorrow or Tuesday however every other cycle I tend to be early so I wouldn't have been surprised to see her today. Today has actually driven me round the twist.


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh I bet the parties are quite popular then :) 
Well that's a good sign that she hasn't shown as yet. I'm hoping she doesn't show over the next couple of days either lovely, your so not out yet by any means. I'm sorry your day has driven you insane hun :hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

Just took a quick peek at your chart and that is a real good temp spike. I know you were sleep deprived but I'm not sure it would effect it that much - would it? Fxd that temp stays nicely elevated for you tomorrow :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Louby. I was convinced I was out before today, but I felt exactly like I did in my last pregnancy this afternoon. Having said all that now I feel like I have AF style cramps. Please can we fast forward until Wednesday?


----------



## pinksmarties

YAY!! for the digi Louby!! Its nice to get 'written' confirmation of your lines yesterday.

Night night Loz. No more dreams tonight. My mind waves to ickles ovaries will dispel any bad dreams too!!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Don't know if anyone knows this or not, but apparelty eating potato chips or anything with starch right before bed causes bad dreams....


Guess it has something to do with the chemicals that are created when the body breaks down the starch.

Just a FYI to anyone craving potato chips at bed time!! :wacko:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations louby. x


----------



## Hope39

Thought i would come out for lurkville and post something for a change. I read this thread every night religiously but you are all so active on it daily i feel that i can't keep up with it and remember what all of you have said

Anyway, just wanted to say how flipping pretty you all are and is so nice to put names to faces

Fili - hope you are bearing up, i have had more contact with you than anyone else so feel i know you slightly better. you are just how i pictured you once you said you were a school teacher!

Congrats louby on ya bfp

Daren't put a picture of me up,i hate my picture being taken, especially since i have put so much weight on

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karacal

:thumbup:Congratulations Louby!!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

pinksmarties said:


> Hi Dodger, glad your temps are still down. I can't imagine having to wait so long to get started again :hugs:

Me too... I'm hating this wait. If I wasn't bleeding I wouldn't be waiting. Darn me and my not liking messy sex. :growlmad: I'm glad you haven't had to deal with this kind of wait. :hugs:



Lozdi said:


> That makes mine 16 days away. I don't want to go now I had a nap on the sofa and just woke up from a nightmare that I could say was the worst I had ever had, except the ones with my last pg were just as bad. This time I was in a hospital having a scan and they said that the baby had a heart problem and a HR of 40. I sincerely hope this is just my brain hashing out my fears and not an indication of a problem- like it was last time. I'm rather shaken it was so reaslistic and OH was there too, and one of the EPAU docs I saw last time. Sorry this is a depressing post but theres no way I can talk to OH about nightmares. My PMA just went up in nightmare smoke.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



ickle pand said:


> I've been having disturbing vivid dreams too but mine are a side effect of one of my medications. I can only just look at our cat without shuddering after a dream on Friday night. Last nights were even worse and I had a couple of them since I had broken sleep. That'd be another bonus to getting pregnant for me - 9 months off meds so no more freaky dreams!!

I'd love it if your dreams were because of pregnancy!



Chele78 said:


> Hello everyone... Hope everyone has had a good weekend!
> 
> I have been MIA most if this weekend, between supporting the hubby's bike racing yesterday out on the very windy and cold North Sea coast and otherwise much flat pack assembly and DIY'ing for me for the rest of the weekend. Before you think that sounds like a boring weekend.... It always makes me feel accomplished and productive. Last year we moved into this brand new house, which came in a completely unfinished state. So I have been gradually working my way through the house, painting and laying laminate flooring, as well as some doing some furnishing - thus the flat pack assembly!
> 
> As I am the one who does all the DIY in our household, it's part of the positive in me not being three months pregnant by now. And we all know how few positives there are in our circumstances! But if I was pregnant, I'd have to be relying on my DIY-hating hubby to do the rest of the house. At least the way things are, I'm hoping I will be able to finish all painting and floor laying by the time I am BD'ing again around ov, and certainly before I get a BFP. Then the house at least will be in a ready state for bringing home a baby. We'll have just the nursery to furnish and do finishing touches to, once we get that :bfp:!
> 
> Sorry for the ramble! AF has been quite different than normal for me so far. I have never really got PMS cramps before, but have done this time, and seem to be getting bigger clots than normal - sorry TMI! But I guess that's all normal for first one after the mc. Can't wait to be done and onto poas'ing! :)

I love your attitude about it!! I'm glad too that things are getting done and ready. It must feel so nice every time you finish a room or project!



loubyloumum said:


> AFM - my digi was calling at me today so I took it using smu at 11am and this is what I got......OMFG :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> I still cant quite believe it!!! xxxx

WHOOOHOOOO! We all told ya! So excited for you hun!



Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks Louby. I was convinced I was out before today, but I felt exactly like I did in my last pregnancy this afternoon. Having said all that now I feel like I have AF style cramps. Please can we fast forward until Wednesday?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I think you are still too early and I'm hoping hoping hoping for that bfp for you!

Here's a couple of pics of me, just so I can join the pic party. lol

https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6156/6166537315_9a34860664.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5244/5309934048_d03c948e66.jpg


----------



## filipenko32

Aww lovely pics dodger! You and hubby look sooooooo in love!! :hugs: X x 
Hiya hope, I can't keep up with this thread either!! Everyone is a massive chatterbox!!
where are you up to? Have you had any test results back yet? Are you ttc? 
I'm going to call my contact at st marys today to see if they can get me in for another scan this week. I'm not waiting 2 weeks like the other hospital said. Then I'm opting for the tablets. X x


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

Another high this morning. I was looking over old charts though and realised that the month I got pregnant and the cycle after the mc, I ov'd on cd27 but I'd taken them out of my stats because of the weird LPs. So hopefully that's what's happening this cycle. 

I wasn't feeling great yesterday and got worse and worse as they day went on. Not sure if I'm coming down with something or if it's an arthritis flare up. Went to bed before 9pm but couldn't get comfortable so ended up having to take painkillers. Feeling ok this morning but still a bit spaced out. So sorry if this is rambling nonsense :)


----------



## filipenko32

Mrs migg, I hope af doesn't show today x x x


----------



## pinksmarties

Mornign Ladies

Ickle - sorry my thoughts couldn't get your ovaries going. Hopefully you'll ov tomorrow going on your previous cycles.

Dodger - fab pictures. I love wedding pics and you both look lovley and so happy.

Fili - You need to get that scan this week, I really hope you get one. How are you? How are the symptoms? :hugs:

Mrmig - I second fili and that AF stays away for at least 9 months.

Loz - hope you slept well with no bad dreams.

Hope - I was wondering where to you got to. Hope you are okay.

Hi to all the other ladies. Getting ready for work. Didn't sleep well so just want to stay snuggled in bed.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Pink. I think they're just being stubborn this month. I wonder if this flare up/bug I'm coming down with could affect ovulation. I'll have to google that later. I'm not going into work today, just going to have a quiet day resting.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, how frustrating. A day resting is a really good idea. Pink are you working today? 

Thanks Pink and Fil. 
Dodger, what lovely pics I love your dress, you look gorgeous. 
Well, no news to report here. I was tempted to crack open the frer but such a snowy white space on the ic this morning I just think it would be a waste. I am thinking AF is going to turn up later on today or tomorrow. It's strange because what I had yesterday (and still a bit this morning) feels so much like pregnancy nausea. I would have put money on it yesterday. I am getting AF style cramps today though. It's really annoying because AF is hardly ever late for me. Any other month she would have been here by now. I have saved my fmu in case I cave and decide to use the frer later though.


----------



## filipenko32

Mrsmigg I think it's looking really promising!!! X x x


----------



## Hope39

filipenko32 said:


> Aww lovely pics dodger! You and hubby look sooooooo in love!! :hugs: X x
> Hiya hope, I can't keep up with this thread either!! Everyone is a massive chatterbox!!
> where are you up to? Have you had any test results back yet? Are you ttc?
> I'm going to call my contact at st marys today to see if they can get me in for another scan this week. I'm not waiting 2 weeks like the other hospital said. Then I'm opting for the tablets. X x

Fili i have got my appt with the recurrent miscarriage consultant on 9 feb so should get my results then. I am still waiting to have a non pregnancy scan which apparently is scheduled for the 8th feb even though i have had no official notification. I am going to see if they will bring it forward thou as i ovulated 5 days earlier than normal this month, first week of jan, so i am sort of hoping that i will ovulate the first week of feb and i would like to ttc like mad.

I am so fed up of waiting to be able to try again, totally sucks, feels like me life is on hold all the time

You are brave opting for the tablets, a few friends have had them and didn't enjoy them but i totally understand your need to. I suppose i have been lucky that even though all my miscarriages were missed, i would start to bleed the day after i had the 12w scans and for the last mmc i had to wait about 5 days. Its strange, its as if my mind has accepted there is no longer a baby their and its time to let it go.

I think i would have a d&c if i am unfortunate enough to have a miscarriage again, i haven't had a d&c yet and i lost 4 pints of blood with the 3rd mmc and was in a bit of mess, don't think i could go through that again

I hope you get your scan this week and not wait, do these hospitals not realise how painful the whole ordeal is. They seem to make you wait weeks

Morning to everyone else, i suppose i should get dressed and think about going for a run before i start work :(


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks hope, yes the waiting sucks!! I feel your frustration! X x x Im putting mine down to bad luck now and even thinking of going it alone next time with no treatment whatsoever!! Heard so many stories of bad luck now where they're unexplained like mine!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Do you? I'm convinced I'm out. Something would have shown up on those damn tests by now surely.


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies. I'm beat today, kids woke at 4 am and decided to have a 4 hours long fight. By the time my alarm went off I was so sleep deprived I can hardly think. The good news is, up until being kept up I dreamed of aliens not babies and nice aliens too because although they did kidnap me, they were very nice and granted my every wish! (Mainly wished for peace and silence). I'm keeping it short today as at only 8;41 am it feels like its past midnight already.

Ickle I had a bug years ago that made my AF 2 weeks late which I didn't give much thought to at the time, so yup being ill can throw off O.


----------



## filipenko32

Oh yeah the tablets are bloody painful but don't want another d and c which was pain free and quick and easy!


----------



## filipenko32

How long are you waiting before looking at the tests and what miu are they?


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning all!:wave:
MrsMig im with fili I think it is still looking quite good! I have everything crossed for you hun, praying af keeps at bay! :hugs: xxxx
FIli, hope you are feeling as well as can be today?
Loz, a 4am wake up call is not nice :( Oliver fell out of bed for the first time ever last night bless him! He made a massive bang....that was quickly followed by a loud cry! He had cut his lip open the poor love! 
Ickle, I'm hoping something happens for you tomorrow. If you go by your last cycle following mc it could be very likely right? fxd xxx
How is everyone else today??
xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww poor Oliver!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope, I do hope that scan gets brought forward for you. Waiting to ttc must be so so hard. 
Fil, I think you are brave going for the tablets too although I also understand why you are doing that. 
My tests are the 10miu ic's. I am leaving them for hours, days in the bathroom cabinet, all lined up. Well until this morning when I scooped them all up and threw them in the bin in disgust. I still have this mornings though and there is absolutely bugger all there. 
Loz, hope you manage to catch up on some sleep. Are your boys at home all day or are they at school/playgroup? I'm not sure how old they both are I'm sorry.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh poor Oliver! How old is he?


----------



## filipenko32

Oh, are you SURE you're squinting and holding them in the light etc? They are really difficult to see... I'm having a £5 bet that you're pregnant this month. Missing af doesn't make sense otherwise. Did you ov later?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No, it was a day or two earlier than last month even taking into account ff getting it wrong. 
I have even put a brighter bulb in the bathroom. There is nothing on those strips.


----------



## loubyloumum

He is 3 and half. He has been in his big big boy bed for ages and never fallen out so I think he had a little bit of a shock god love him! 
MrsMig I could hardly see anything on my cheapies with fmu (as from the pics) they were better in the afternoon. I didn't think the digi would work with the cheapies being so faint and they were the 10miu ones too, but it did! If I were you with late af I would totally pee on the frer :) xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well technically she isn't late yet. Last month my cycle was 29 days, although that's unusual for me. In some ways if AF does come at least it means I haven't had the weird short cycle which would be a good thing. I have been using the ic's in the afternoon as well. I think I need to give it till tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh now I see in your ticker he is 3! How many times must I have read that? Silly me.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah def give it till tomorrow mrs migg. 

They gave me another scan!!!!! Tomorrow at 9.30. I'm really hoping that this squatter has bitten the dust lol so I can get this over with! Praying that there is no more faint hb left...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Fili that post made me feel so sad. I'm really pleased they are scanning you tomorrow though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Now I am wondering if I see something. I may well be imagining it though. My quandary is this, I am down to 1 ic, my frer, a load of opks and I am skint. I am holding in wee. 
What to do?


----------



## pinksmarties

aww fili - I am glad you have your scan for tomorrow. The waiting is the worst and in some ways I hope it means things get started for you but I also hope things have improved too and beany was a slow grower.

yes Iam at work, Mondays make it difficult to pop in gotta be more stealthy!


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Now I am wondering if I see something. I may well be imagining it though. My quandary is this, I am down to 1 ic, my frer, a load of opks and I am skint. I am holding in wee.
> What to do?

If you've done one already today, then the obvious answer is to wait until tomorrow or even Tuesday. If you do another now and it is BFN but AF doesn't arrive in another couple of days, you'll be up the wall if you have no way to buy more tests to double check what's going on. Even if it was BFP today, it wouldn't change anything would it, other than bring joy earlier? (by which I mean, you don't need to start any treatment do you when you get your BFP again?)

I'm keeping things crossed for you.


----------



## filipenko32

Try an opk mrs migg! Do it now! Tell me when you've done what you see after ten minutes


----------



## filipenko32

Just laughing at how sensible and correct your advice is emum compared to mine!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know that was brilliant!!!! So brilliant in fact that I am taking both pieces of advice. 
Emum you are so right, I am going to leave the hpts till tomorrow. 
Fil, done an opk. Faint line.


----------



## filipenko32

Ok well that matches mine when i was 14 dpo the line was only faint. It was 5/10 faint with 10 being the darkest. What was yours?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

About the same I'd say. I have just been for a walk and feel utterly sick. I have a pot of wee and my frer in the bathroom. This is lunacy.


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww :hugs: mrsm. I wish we could just know one way or the other at 7dpo then we wouldn't have all this worry and stress. I would wait till tomorrow now to use your frer. It might be a late implanter (9dpo) so still might take a couple of days to show.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm going to wait till tomorrow. I will be technically late by then as well. I went for a walk this morning with Mark and Edie and the dog, and we saw a rainbow. I took it as a sign!


----------



## ickle pand

Keeping everything crossed for you mrs miggins!

Afm - Feeling horrible so I'm off for a sleep soon to see if it helps. Now I'm hoping I don't ov because I'm really not in the mood for BDing. I was feeling nauseous earlier while DH was on the phone. He asked if I'd done a test because I was feeling sick in the morning. Reminded him that I haven't ovulated yet but he didn't seem convinced so I POAS just to keep him happy. Like I need an excuse! BFN - no surprise there lol!


----------



## pichi

Hi ladies :) just walking home from work. Ickle i hope you feel better soon :( I'll catch up when i get home haha


----------



## loubyloumum

MrsMig I really hope that rainbow is a sure sign for you! 

Aw Ickle I'm sorry your feeling crap :hugs: hope you are feeling better soon!

Fili I'm so glad you have got an appointment for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you lovely :flower:

xx


----------



## filipenko32

Hope you feel better soon ickle x x x


----------



## pichi

migs go pee on something! :haha: i got a +opk the day i got my bfp so you could pee on one of those if you don't want to frer it

opk's are getting pinker for me - you think that means eggy will be dispatching soon? i wonder...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, sorry you feel crap :-( 
Pichi, I'm waiting till tomorrow now. If AF isn't here tomorrow she is officially late. I may unleash the frer on Wednesday. 
Antelope is very quiet, hope she is ok.
Edit - I reckon so Pichi! Get doing that deed!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Ickle - feel better soon, hope the nap helps. Maybe its your ovaries going into overdrive!!

Pichi - could be. I don't seem to get the fade in that others do. Day before very -ve then increasingly darker for that day till +ve, then very light therafter. Get bding just in case.

Hi Louby.


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah pichi! 
Mrs migg you're defo preggo!! I just know it! Hope you are...
I'm getting some cramps now... 
I just had a quick imaginative moment where I went for my scan tomorrow and there was a perfect 8 weeks baby. It was lovely, I escaped for 10 seconds at least where I really believed it. That means a growth spurt of 1.5cm in 5 days :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - tomorrow can't come quick enough and then you'll have some answers hopefully. Big :hugs:


----------



## pichi

*Fili *my fingers are crossed something amazing happens for you :)

*Mrs miggins* i also have my fingers crossed for your bfp tomorrow :D

*pink* i get a sort of fade in then fade out as well...:) so bd'ing will be on the cards haha

EDIT: photo of me and my OH nearly 2 years ago at a friends wedding. i was 12 weeks prego in this haha i look like i have some dodgy thing on my cheek but i am guessing it was just the light :nope:

PHOTO


----------



## sarah_anne

Hello Everyone! I've been reading, but haven't had time to reply!

Congrats on your BFP Louby! That's wonderful!! There is definitely some baby dust in the air around here!

Mrs Miggins - I think you are pregnant. Don't ask me why - I just have a feeling!!!

Fili - Good luck at your scan tomorrow! I hate to say this, but I hope everything is just over so that you can move on. I'm still crossing my fingers for a miracle though!

Hi to everyone else! I LOVE reading all about how you're feeling and what's going on in your lives!

AFM - I'm feeling really good today. I have had just slight cramping for the past few days and, of course, the horrible nausea and heartburn, but it's a small price to pay. I have my first prenatal visit on Wednesday and then my scan next week, so I'm getting excited.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Sarah! Good to see you! I thought you had been quiet but hoped you were just happily enjoyed being pregnant, I was right! 
Pichi, love the pic! You both look lovely.
Ickle I hope you are feeling a bit better. 
Tara, where are you hiding?
It's funny that you all think I'm pregnant. I do too if I'm honest, I just need the damn tests to tell me so!


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRS MIG* I cannot wait till you test tomorr! BFP I see! :dust:


*LOUBY* CONGRATS! Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!


*FILI* FXD! I hope tomorrow goes better than you could expect!


*ICKLE* I hope you feel better soon Hun!


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF. I expected AF to be here by now and set up donations, I think that I am going to keep them scheduled as it is next week and if AF shows, I still have a chance. Push them back couple of days and move forward. I am just nervous as to why AF is missing. And of course ladies... I took an IC Saturday and stark white as it should be. Hoping I have a chance where I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

All the very best of luck and the sparkliest baby dust Mrs MM!


----------



## pinksmarties

MrsMM, Did you get donations this month? Your chart is looking mighty fine if you did. I noticed your last couple of cycle have been 28 days or so it is strange as to where your AF might be.

Hi Sarah-anne - I won't be here to see your scan pics. Argh what am I going to do without you all next week?

Pichi - another wonderful picture, you look lovely. It is so nice to put a face to a name.

Loz - Another crystal question. I was going to put out them all outside for a bit in the moonlight. How long do they need to stay out for?


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Sarah I'm glad your feeling good and exited, got a good feeling about this bean. :hugs:

Keeping it short still I'm so tired I could fall asleep stood up in a snowstorm right now but no napping after last time. Had a miniscule drop of blood when I wiped today, and instead of panicking I've just said oh well, we'll see soon enough. Had tiny drop of blood last time but that was weeks after fetal demise, so I'm leaning towards thinking todays spot was just hormonal, as MMC wasn't all that long ago. Maybe if I wasn't sleep deprived I would be freaking out but honestly I don't have the energy to worry. I'll probably catch up with posts better tomorrow, as I plan to sleep on the sofa tonight and let OH deal with the kids if they have another ruckus at 4 am. :sleep: If I lose this baby don't think I will TTC again as my boys need me to not be a nervous wreck! I have one sore boob today so thats something lol, one is bigger than the other and its the smaller one thats a bit behind. Back hurts too. Soooo tempting to nap....must resist.

Love to you all :flower::hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Leave them out until you feel the job is done. Intuition and instinct play a large roll in dealing with crystals, you can leave them out there for an hour or all night if you like.


----------



## MrsMM24

*PINKSMARTIES* I have taken an HPT and nothing, white white white, I didn't get to get donations properly, my chart isn't showing an OV and I am not sure what is going on. My last cycle was 29 days, before that was 30, then the other 30 I believe so it is nerve-wrecking to wonder what's happening.... :wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

MrsMM24 said:


> *PINKSMARTIES* I have taken an HPT and nothing, white white white, I didn't get to get donations properly, my chart isn't showing an OV and I am not sure what is going on. My last cycle was 29 days, before that was 30, then the other 30 I believe so it is nerve-wrecking to wonder what's happening.... :wacko:


I did wonder as I never saw +ve opks in the test bit, but I thought for some reason you didn't do them this month. You do seem to have a overall temp shift though. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> Leave them out until you feel the job is done. Intuition and instinct play a large roll in dealing with crystals, you can leave them out there for an hour or all night if you like.

Thanks Loz. Some bleeding early on can be quite common as you know your cervix in pg with the extra blood supply is a bit more friable. I am glad you are okay though and not too freaked. Have a nap and take it easy. Sending lots of love.


----------



## Lozdi

Absolutely not having a nap. Thats when the lucid nightmares come, I am resting though. Early night on sofa, OH is going to have to turn his xbox off at a reasonable time haha he won;t like that but tough I say!


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

*Emum*, try not to symptom spot chick!!! I agree I am LOVING Sherlock!!!

*Louby*, congratulations!!!!!!!! Yay on the digi and 1-2 weeks already that&#8217;s brilliant!!!! Im soooo pleased for you :wohoo: are you going to the doctors or getting a scan???

*Dodger*, what lovely wedding piccys! More pretty ladies!!!

*Fili*, yes chick go for that scan, you deserve it to see what is going on. Ooh just saw that you have it tomorrow morning, good luck chick, we will all be thinking of you :hugs:

*Amanda*, I always found a little exercise gave my body a kick whenever I wanted it to do something different! Come on ovaries!!!

*Mrs Miggins*, aw fingers crfossed and lots of :dust: for you my dear!

*Pichi*, another sexy lady, lovely picky! Good luck with that ovulation!!!

*Sarah*, wow for scan next week, wish mine was that soon! Nausea is a very good sign!!	

*Mrs MM*, aw mate, im sending you loads of :dust: I was thinking about you the other day chick, stay positive, this thread is getting some good results and we need some more!!!

*Loz*, Excellent attitude, sorry for the spotting but you are totally right, spotting can be completely normal. Just get lots of rest :sleep:

*AFM*, im tired today, still got slight stomache cramps, hopefully just my bits and pieces in shock from whats happening!! Just going to get tea and watch Dancing on Ice!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz, I am not used to quiet Loz! I want chatty Loz back! Good for you not freaking about the spotting. Like pink said rest up and relax.


----------



## Lozdi

Chatty Loz will return after a decent night's kip don't worry. I'm flat out lol


----------



## MrsMM24

AHHHH!!!! CLOBO!!!! Is that a BFP I see???? :happydance: Awww.... This is wonderful Hun! CONGRATS! I wish you a very H&H 9 mos!!! I am soooo happy for you! Stay positive Hun, this is it! Sticky Sticky Bean STICK! YAY! My spirits have been lifted today!


----------



## Clobo

Thanks *Mrs MM*, here is some :dust: for you chick, I wish you all the best i really do :dust: xxx


----------



## Tarabay

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!! im here!!! iv been keeping up to date but just not posting! dont no y! but i love to keep up to date with u all! as soon as i get up in the morning im online! :haha:

so many bfp's at the minute, congrats everybody! louby just wow, was delighted when i seen that digi!!! :happydance: my goodness wish i hada got mine this cycle too!! im gna be on my lonesome here at this rate!!

Fili - hope ur well and not too nervous for tomorrow! i am prayin that maybe just maybe u get a wee surprise!!!! :hugs:
Loz - tiredness - the lovely side of early pregnancy!! hope ur more awake tomorrow!! and good for the positive thinkin!
MrsMigg - wow wow wow wow wow how r u gna sleep 2nite?????????? im not sure im gna sleep tonight for u! so excited i really hope u get ur long awaited bfp in the morning!! what time will u be up???
pink - holiday time nearly??? excited???
sarah - how exciting about ur scan next week! thats great!! 

Hi everyone else!! how r u all????

AFM - well af is away and now back to opk's! Trying to decide whether to temp this cycle or not?? any opinions????


----------



## Hope39

Tara you won't be lonesome, me n u can be ttc buddies cos i not even trying yet! Next month i will be!


----------



## Hope39

Here goes then, i'm feeling brave, here are some pics of me. One of me as a bridesmaid at my sis wedding, my and my boyfriend at a friends wedding and me and my nephew!
 



Attached Files:







Trudie @ Kerry Wedding.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4









Trudie n Harry.jpg
File size: 49.8 KB
Views: 5









Trudie n Adam.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Clobo

*Hope*, you are gorgeous too, love your tan and that bridesmaids dress is fab!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

I'm feeling the picture pressure lol I will have a look and see what I have. Your all so pretty though and I hate myself in pics. I'll try and find a flattering one. If I took one now, this tired, I'd give you all a zombie scare! :wacko:


----------



## SweetPea0903

I'm going to post a pic...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Is anyone else who uses their phone to come on here struggling with this site tonight?


----------



## SweetPea0903

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is anyone else who uses their phone to come on here struggling with this site tonight?

Yes... It is EXTREMELY slooooowwww...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So it's not just me then! It's driving me mad!


----------



## Lozdi

I'm struggling with the entirety of the internet tonight and I'm on a laptop. Trying to nab pics from my facebook but facebook hates my computer and isp and is being a sod.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I avoid my computer at all costs.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Here's one of my wedding pics... 

https://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc485/SweetPea0903/0442.jpg


----------



## SweetPea0903

Sorry about the size :shrug:


----------



## Lozdi

I'm exact opposite I avoid phone internet at all costs lol... BnB just went all skeletal at me like its a first draft of the site we know and love! Almost there with the pics, none of OH though he isn't comfortable with it- plus the man always looks like a grumpy zombie in photos I swear he does it on purpose so I don't share them.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Mrs Miggins said:


> Is anyone else who uses their phone to come on here struggling with this site tonight?

I think it may be the site itself, because I'm having the same problem on my computer as well.... :(


----------



## Lozdi

Thats me and my best friend and sister Alison at her wedding, she's in purple I'm in blue. Then the group is me plus my boys, 2 brothers and 3 cousins. Tallest young man and young man sat next to grumpy child are my brothers. I'm behind the pushchair attempting to convince youngest to stop being difficult. He was not convinced!
 



Attached Files:







131776_483380357458_721007458_5581793_6915071_o.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 10









41151_679374707412_193102302_41360962_5213155_n.jpg
File size: 52.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope - another gorgeous lady!! Love the dresses, all of them!!

Loz - hope you are feeling more awake tomorrow. I was tremendously tired and sleepy with my pg, I never usually fall asleep during the day but I could hardly keep my eyes open after work back then. I am sure you are just as hot a mum as the others on here :winkwink:

Sweetpea - don't be sorry of the size of your pic, its a beautiful picture to be proud of.

Tara - I am looking forward to the holiday. A bit sad I can't be on here to see how everyone is getting on though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey lovely photos Lozdi!


----------



## SweetPea0903

Lozdi, you're beautiful


----------



## Lozdi

:flower:Thankyou. I have some corkers of OH looking daft but he doesn't want them online so my hands are tied unfortunately!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And hope and sweetpea, sorry, only just managed to read back because of the site playing silly buggers!
What day do you go Pink? Was it the 14th? Your birthday?
Tara, good to see you, pleased aunt Flo has done one. 
Well I should know in the morning for sure. The hag may well turn up like she did on cd29 last month. I will not be pleased.


----------



## ickle pand

Lovely pics ladies. I need to dig some out when I'm next on the laptop. In bed using my phone and BnB won't upload pics from it for some reason.


----------



## Lozdi

Pink, you mean you can't ski and BnB at the same time???? Surely you can! If not you may need a couple of days to catch up when you get back lol


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle BnB is being difficult today uploading from a laptop is frustrating enough nevermind a smaller device!


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - you gorgeous woman you! It's not that I can't ski, read and type (multitasking!!) but I think the cost of mobile internet with the amount of time I am on here might be a bit prohibitive!!

Mrsm - she won't show, I won't let her. And yes, it's Saturday, my birthday, that we go away. I am quite calm about my birthday atm, although I was stressing out at Christmas especially after 2nd mc.

Ickle - how are you feeling?


----------



## Lozdi

Good point about cost of mobile internet! Still, I have a funny image in my head of you skiing and typing away on the phone at the same time lol I can't even text and walk at the same time. Thats why I prefer laptop, I'd never get anywhere using a phone I'd be forever stopping to post.


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry I've been so quiet today I only just started to wake up this last hour or so...right when I need to be winding down. Its typical :dohh:

Thinking about when to stop temping, and pondering temping the entire pregnancy and up to 6 weeks after, for a full picture of what my temp does during each tri and after.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Right, time to sleep, work tomorrow and I am nervous about what tomorrow may bring.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm feeling pretty good at the moment, but that's cos I took painkillers earlier lol! I hope I feel better tomorrow, but after this afternoon I'm not expecting much. I'm feeling a bit sick but it's worth it not to have every joint aching.


----------



## Lozdi

Fingers crossed! :hugs: Sweet dreams...and I think I'll get off too. See you all on the morrow! :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Ickle go get some rest so you can be tip top for eggy catching as soon as the chase begins! :winkwink::flower::sleep:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - I rarely use my phone, mainly laptop. So I have a mental image of me skiing and writing on my laptop attached to me like a frontal papoose! Just researched the hotel, I can get wifi for 5 euros per hour, still extortionate but at least I can quickly catch up now and then!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Night all, I'll be checking is soon as possible tomorrow, fingers crossed Mrsm x


----------



## Tarabay

I have my fxd too mrs migg!! Xoxox


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all. Not tested yet but big temp plummet so AF could be on her way :-(


----------



## Tarabay

Still hoping! Did loz not get a massive temp dip the day she got her BFP??? I still have hope for u! Let us know ASAP!!


----------



## pinksmarties

mrsm - I know you think it may not look good, but do you still have ic to test with? Still got everything crossed for you


----------



## loubyloumum

I'm still hopin too mrsmig! :hugs: just about to hop in the shower will catch up with you ladies when I get to work :) xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bfn again on the ic. Not touching the frer as I'm convinced AF will appear the second I chuck it in the bin. I had such strong symptoms but it really must have been wishful thinking. I predict AF will turn up late morning.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fil, I shall be thinking of you this morning.


----------



## Chele78

Morning everyone!

MrsMig, shame it's looking like AF is in her way.

Fili, hope it goes smoothly today.

Loz and Hope - lovely piccies!


----------



## Lozdi

Good Morning Ladies :flower:

Mrs Miggins I'm still hoping that AF just plain doesn't show up!

Fili I hope they don't keep you waiting around for that scan. Hopefully it being early they won't have managed to gather a lag yet. :hugs:

Pink I can picture you skiing with a laptop holding device :haha:

Hi Tara and Louby :flower:

I'm grumpy!:growlmad: Kids were up way to early again...and OH had convinced me to try bed one more time but after this morning, its definately sofa for the forseeable. :sleep:


----------



## Lozdi

Ooops I missed you out Hi Chele! :flower:

I am scatterbrain! I have a theory about that, maybe its not the pregnancy hormones that do it, but the lack of caffeine :haha: decaff tea tastes ok, but the kick just isn't there!


----------



## Chele78

Lozdi said:


> Ooops I missed you out Hi Chele! :flower:
> 
> I am scatterbrain! I have a theory about that, maybe its not the pregnancy hormones that do it, but the lack of caffeine :haha: decaff tea tastes ok, but the kick just isn't there!

Morning Loz! Ah caffeine withdraw that's a killer. It is one of the main reasons I quit caffeine last year, at least now I'm used to decaf drinks before I even get that next :bfp:!


----------



## Emum

Huge hugs Mrs Miggins. Onwards and upwards for a Valentines BFP. I hate how our bodies can play these games with us.


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh MrsMig....big massive hugs being sent your way :hugs: I really thought this was your month hun. 
Fili, I hope all goes ok today with your scan. I am thinking of you :flower:
Emum - how are you? When are you planning on testing??
Loz, are you not sleeping great? I have been having disturbed sleep since I got my bfp. I'm not sure if its because I'm worrying already that something is going to go wrong - I know I shouldn't think like that but it is hard not too. I think you are doing the right thing over the spotting too hun. BTW you are also a mamma fox! I may post a little pic later on if I'm feeling brave :haha: Sweetpea and hope, I'm loving your pics too ladies :)
Thanks clobo :flower:
I hope everyone else is having a good week so far :)

Well I have got an appointment with my GP this afternoon at quarter to 5. I'm going to see if they will refer me to the epau for an early scan before I go and book a private one. I have been having some not very nice dreams too - not sure what that's all about??? :shrug:


----------



## Emum

FF suggests next Tuesday. I am only 8dpo today so too early, and I don't feel pregnant anyway, so will try to wait I think until next week if I can, or as close to then as I can. Have never heard of anyone getting a reliable BFP before 10dpo, and there is a girl on another thread I read who got one at 11dpo but AF and BFN on 14 dpo and is devastated, so am feeling a bit wary at the moment.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thinking of you today Fili - :hugs:

Mrsmig -I so thought it was your month too. Lots of love and :hugs:

Chele - I now drink decaff all the time too. I have changed it in the house and OH hasn't noticed!! Have to buy the decaff and decant it into regular coffee jar!!

Hi to all, can't chat just now as very busy at work.


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh I didn't realise you were only 8dpo lovely, I hope this is your month. Have you found it less stressful not temping etc? Oh my that poor woman :( that's just awful! 
I got my first + at 9dpo this time and then the digi confirmed at 10dpo but only got a very faint + at 13dpo last time so I'm hoping its a good sign fxd!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes that's what happened to a girl I work with. I wish there was no such thing as early tests we would all be a lot calmer!


----------



## loubyloumum

:haha: Pink your decaf trick tickeld me :thumbup: lol xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Louby to get a positive at 9 dpo is amazing, you must be raging with hcg! A very good sign!


----------



## ickle pand

Drinking lots of water helps with fatigue and brain fog. I get it a lot with arthritis so i have a bottle at my desk at work. Drink one bottle pretty quickly (not down in one though lol) then refill and drink it normally. It helps better than caffeine. 

Hope everyone's ok today. 

I'm on my 19th high now so not holding out much hope for this cycle. I'm wishing I hadn't stopped temping because I might have a better idea of what's going on and it wouldn't matter than I'm away to run out of CBFM sticks. So much for reducing my stress levels lol!

I'm off work again today. Going to wait and see how I feel once the painkillers wear off completely and if I'm no better then I'll go to the doctor.


----------



## loubyloumum

Ok so I have jumped on the band wagon and put a couple of pics on of me and the hubby and our little man :) So you can now all put a face to the name :thumbup: 
I will prob take them off later though as dont want our pics out there for too long for the world to see haha xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

GEORGEOUS pics Louby! And your little man is delicious! (I mean son not hubby, not being inappropriate although he looks lovely too!)
Well, the witch is still not here and I still feel sick so maybe....


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks MrsMig :) haha I knew what you meant lol!
Eeeek.....im so hoping that this could be it for you lovely! Do you normally feel sick during your tww? I have everything crossed that she doesn't show and you get your lovely bfp asap! I saw your temp dip this morning and I'm sure Loz had just the same before her bfp? fxd :dust: xxx


----------



## auntylolo

Hi girls, still just lurking around and seeing what everyone's up to. AF is on her way out, she hasn't been bad at all, so much so that I took another test just to see if it was a bit of old blood but of course it was bfn:dohh:
Since evryone else is posting pics, I thought I'd stick one on of us when we got married :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6399.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Another gorgeous pic antelope! Good to see you, glad AF is on her way out and you can get back in the game. 
Louby, yes I had sickness before my bfp with my last pregnancy. I think I will do another test later. I read some reviews of the ic's and a few people said they had got false negatives. 
Ickle, will you temp again next cycle? Sorry you didn't get that peak honey.


----------



## loubyloumum

Lovely Pics Aunty :) 
MrsMig I have read about false negatives with the ic's too so if your feeling it then it might be good to try a different brand. Keep us posting on your poas progress! Im still thinking it sounds good for you I have everything crossed :hugs: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just wiped pink. Witch flieth in :-(


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh nooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MrsMig! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I think so mrs miggins. At least I'd see if I tried to ov and then would know when to expect AF. Got no idea this month. Don't know if I should carry on taking the EPO or what. 

Sorry the witch got you. Everything was looking so positive!


----------



## Chele78

pinksmarties said:


> Chele - I now drink decaff all the time too. I have changed it in the house and OH hasn't noticed!! Have to buy the decaff and decant it into regular coffee jar!!

Pink - So sneaky! Awesome your OH hasn't noticed though, makes it easier that way. We've both gone decaf here so no extra step for me. I did recently read however that caffeine for hubby might actually help the :spermy: get motoring if ingested before a :sex: session. Might need to sneak some caffeinated tea back into the house to give to him on those days! :winkwink: I think this month we're going to try the sperm meets egg plan, hope this will be our month!


----------



## pinksmarties

On no mrsmig, can't believe the wicth is here. It is devastatingespecially when you had the signs. Our body playing trick is not fair. :jugs:

Anuty - another lovely pic. Glas Af nerly done, soon eb time to poas.

Louby - Gorgeous pics, beautiful womaan your son is soo cute!!

Fili - still not online, I hope she is okay.

Has loz been on today, can't see her from looking back. Hope you are having a lie in.

Uti seems bit better, got antibiotic yesteray and drinking lots of fluid. One on my work bosses has come back today after 5 months sick leave for shoulder op. She gave me a hug, said she was sorry to hear what had happened (cue crying from me) and said that she had 7 mc before her LO (who is now 10 yrs old) and she was 40 at the time. Not sure what to think, firstly is OMG 7 mc but eventully got her sticky bean so there hope or OMG 7 mc will that happen to me?


----------



## pinksmarties

Chele you are right, I read that also. He get normal coffee at work and was worried he was drink too much. (10+ cups per day) So best of both worlds.


----------



## Chele78

ickle pand said:


> I'm on my 19th high now so not holding out much hope for this cycle. I'm wishing I hadn't stopped temping because I might have a better idea of what's going on and it wouldn't matter than I'm away to run out of CBFM sticks. So much for reducing my stress levels lol!

Hey Ickle, I got 18 highs on my CBFM and no peak last month, it was only with temping and opks that I could confirm ov. I'm sure it's frustrating to have thought you would be reducing the anxiety around TTC this month only to find it stressful! 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
good morning to all
i got my AF last day 2days before not expected.we are 90% sure that i get BFP.we did relation on the day when ovulate.everything was according to plan by ob.but again disappointed.my Dh was very disturb last night .i dont know how to give condolence to him.i am also very worried.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Yesterday was kinda crazy for me with starting classes and studying (!) again, so I'm trying to catch up with posts. :)



ickle pand said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Another high this morning. I was looking over old charts though and realised that the month I got pregnant and the cycle after the mc, I ov'd on cd27 but I'd taken them out of my stats because of the weird LPs. So hopefully that's what's happening this cycle.
> 
> I wasn't feeling great yesterday and got worse and worse as they day went on. Not sure if I'm coming down with something or if it's an arthritis flare up. Went to bed before 9pm but couldn't get comfortable so ended up having to take painkillers. Feeling ok this morning but still a bit spaced out. So sorry if this is rambling nonsense :)

I hope you are feeling better! It's so frustrating to have cycles that don't make sense. *hugs*



pinksmarties said:


> Dodger - fab pictures. I love wedding pics and you both look lovley and so happy.

Thank you!! My DH is a gift I'm thankful for every day. :)



filipenko32 said:


> Aww lovely pics dodger! You and hubby look sooooooo in love!! :hugs: X x

:blush:



Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm going to wait till tomorrow. I will be technically late by then as well. I went for a walk this morning with Mark and Edie and the dog, and we saw a rainbow. I took it as a sign!

I know you are wiping pink today, but I'm still hoping this is a sign for you and that pink is just more implantation blood!



filipenko32 said:


> I just had a quick imaginative moment where I went for my scan tomorrow and there was a perfect 8 weeks baby. It was lovely, I escaped for 10 seconds at least where I really believed it. That means a growth spurt of 1.5cm in 5 days :haha:

I love that dream! I'm hoping and praying for that to come true at your scan!!



MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF. I expected AF to be here by now and set up donations, I think that I am going to keep them scheduled as it is next week and if AF shows, I still have a chance. Push them back couple of days and move forward. I am just nervous as to why AF is missing. And of course ladies... I took an IC Saturday and stark white as it should be. Hoping I have a chance where I get AF or not...:dust:

I hope it all works out for you with the donations and AF showing!



Hope39 said:


> Here goes then, i'm feeling brave, here are some pics of me. One of me as a bridesmaid at my sis wedding, my and my boyfriend at a friends wedding and me and my nephew!

Gorgeous pics!!!



SweetPea0903 said:


> Here's one of my wedding pics...

Beautiful!!



Lozdi said:


> Thats me and my best friend and sister Alison at her wedding, she's in purple I'm in blue. Then the group is me plus my boys, 2 brothers and 3 cousins. Tallest young man and young man sat next to grumpy child are my brothers. I'm behind the pushchair attempting to convince youngest to stop being difficult. He was not convinced!

Loz - you fit right in! You are beautiful lady!



ickle pand said:


> I'm feeling pretty good at the moment, but that's cos I took painkillers earlier lol! I hope I feel better tomorrow, but after this afternoon I'm not expecting much. I'm feeling a bit sick but it's worth it not to have every joint aching.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



auntylolo said:


> Hi girls, still just lurking around and seeing what everyone's up to. AF is on her way out, she hasn't been bad at all, so much so that I took another test just to see if it was a bit of old blood but of course it was bfn:dohh:
> Since evryone else is posting pics, I thought I'd stick one on of us when we got married :cloud9:

Another gorgeous lady! :)



Mrs Miggins said:


> Just wiped pink. Witch flieth in :-(

NOoooooOOoOOoOoo! I'm hoping this is just implantation bleeding!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
good morning to all
i got my AF last day 2days before not expected.we are 90% sure that i get BFP.we did relation on the day when ovulate.everything was according to plan by ob.but again disappointed.my Dh was very disturb last night .i dont know how to give condolence to him.i am also very worried.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Chele78 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> I'm on my 19th high now so not holding out much hope for this cycle. I'm wishing I hadn't stopped temping because I might have a better idea of what's going on and it wouldn't matter than I'm away to run out of CBFM sticks. So much for reducing my stress levels lol!
> 
> Hey Ickle, I got 18 highs on my CBFM and no peak last month, it was only with temping and opks that I could confirm ov. I'm sure it's frustrating to have thought you would be reducing the anxiety around TTC this month only to find it stressful!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...

I got 19 highs with no peak on my bfp cycle. Granted it was my first cycle using it, but still, the only reason that I knew I ovulated (before I got pregnant that is) is because of temping. Sooooo frustrating! That's one of the big reasons why I'll probably not use it this cycle since I have NO clue how my body is going to react this cycle.

AFM, it looks like my bleeding is tapering to an end. At least I'm hoping so. I woke up to barely anything at all on the pad I wore and most of my wipes from last night and this morning have been pretty light. I was bummed to get my numbers back from friday and see that they only wend down a little to 125. Still they are heading in the right direction so I guess I can't be too upset about them. That blood was taken on the day my temps were just starting to drop, so hopefully now that they are down and have stayed down for a few days, the number will drop significantly on today's blood test.

My doc is to the point where she's letting me be more flexible in my times of doing blood work, so it'll probably be just once a week from here out unless my body decides to go on another jag of hCG production. Heaven forbid!


----------



## dodgercpkl

mohini12 said:


> hi ladies
> good morning to all
> i got my AF last day 2days before not expected.we are 90% sure that i get BFP.we did relation on the day when ovulate.everything was according to plan by ob.but again disappointed.my Dh was very disturb last night .i dont know how to give condolence to him.i am also very worried.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm sorry the witch got you hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks dodger. That gives me a bit of hope. Only time will tell though. I've decided to stop the EPO in case I have ov'd and just wait and see what happens.


----------



## Lozdi

I had to take an emergency nap earlier as was falling asleep sat up. No noghtmares! I put 2 rather large crystals under my pillow for protection.

Arg! I'm sorry Mrs Miggins- you warn that witch that after she has gone you will be nobbling her broomstick so she gets stuck elsewhere and can't make it next month. :flower:

Emum I think its very sensible not to test before 14 dpo, got mine on 11 dpo and it did cross my mind that knowing so early might be a bad idea. 

I drink so much water even my FMU is no longer concentrated- maybe with me my scatterbrain is natural :blush:

Hi Chele, a word on the caffeine for the men thing- I think Fili mentioned it awhile ago. OH drinks entirely too much coffee he loves the stuff, he can be found drinking it past 2 am. He has impregnated me 3 times, and only this one was planned. I think his swimmers must be on perma-caffeine highs! 

Louby hun I know the dreams can be awful, as the Ladies said to me, we know so much more now about what can go wrong that we are bound to see that filtering through into our nighttime adventures. Good luck at the gp I hope they do refer you, if not try calling the epu directly and explaining your worries. Another hot mama too I see. :flower:

Ickle I'm sorry that not temping has been less relaxing than temping :dohh: I'll serenade your Ovaries again! :serenade:

Lolo did your DH were those shorts to get married? I think thats awesome! Thats what OH would do but his wouldn't be smart they would be camoflage and if he could get away with it, would where one of his band t shirts too! :haha:

:flower:Pink yup I'm here, had to put head to pillow for a bit. 7 mc's is a terrifying thought I know but please don't think thats how many you will have, focus on forcing down cranberry juice and getting ready for the egg chase as soon as your tests are done.

Hi Mohini :flower: I'm sorry hun :hugs: You keep being strong and tell your husband to be strong too- you WILL get your beautiful baby, you need to be strong for each other though as the road you find yourself on needs strength to be travelled. I hope you have heard no more from that mean relative? 

Dogder- its almost over! When is your next bloods? Hopefully the drop will be massive this time. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Fili did say that if things are as she expected then she knows what she wants to do and will want it over asap, which may account for her not being here yet.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> I had to take an emergency nap earlier as was falling asleep sat up. No noghtmares! I put 2 rather large crystals under my pillow for protection.
> 
> Dogder- its almost over! When is your next bloods? Hopefully the drop will be massive this time. :hugs:

I'm so glad to hear that you got a nap with no nightmares! :hugs::hugs:

I have bloods that I'll be doing today, so I'm hoping for a nice drop from today's test! [-o&lt;


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh, will you get the results today too?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> Oooh, will you get the results today too?

Sadly no. I'll get them tomorrow. I wish I got them same day!


----------



## Lozdi

Well tomorrow is better than next week! I got mine same day but my follow up bloods were done on the actual epau plus usually before 9;30 am so I guess that makes a difference.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> Well tomorrow is better than next week! I got mine same day but my follow up bloods were done on the actual epau plus usually before 9;30 am so I guess that makes a difference.

You would think mine would be too, since I go to the lab itself to have my blood taken, but it still takes them until the next day. Ah well... I'm not as anxious about these bloods as I was about them when I thought I still had a chance, so it's not really a worry. I'm also testing out with hpt's and those are getting lighter, so that's a good thing in my book! :)


----------



## auntylolo

Hi Loz, yes he did wear them to get married! At first I was dead set against it, but just thought at the end of the day he could wear a bright yellow shirt with purple spots and it still would've been the best day of my life. The justice of the peace and the wedding co-ordinator were a bit shocked tho:haha: I don't know how people can go away and get married in a suit, or even long trousers, the heat was so unbelievable we both just wanted to comfortable.


----------



## Lozdi

Blimey dodger, I guess thats one busy lab!

Indeed Lolo, no point melting in a suit on the best day of your life!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Ok... I went from being a little tired and sad this morning to full blown tears. I'm just so frustrated! Every single bloody person around me is getting pregnant and here I am. Sat here trying to finish this damn miscarriage. It's just NOT FAIR!


----------



## Lozdi

dodgercpkl said:


> Ok... I went from being a little tired and sad this morning to full blown tears. I'm just so frustrated! Every single bloody person around me is getting pregnant and here I am. Sat here trying to finish this damn miscarriage. It's just NOT FAIR!

:hugs: I'm sorry hun, your in a limbo aren't you, but its almost over now, and its ok to cry. Its never good to hold it in.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> dodgercpkl said:
> 
> 
> Ok... I went from being a little tired and sad this morning to full blown tears. I'm just so frustrated! Every single bloody person around me is getting pregnant and here I am. Sat here trying to finish this damn miscarriage. It's just NOT FAIR!
> 
> :hugs: I'm sorry hun, your in a limbo aren't you, but its almost over now, and its ok to cry. Its never good to hold it in.Click to expand...

:hugs: Thanks. It just doesn't feel like it's ever going to end... :cry:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Good morning/afternoon ladies,

Hope everyone is doing okay. Even better if y'all are great! 

AFM, I am 9 DPO and when I woke up this morning, I drank some water and immediately had to run to the toilet to throw that up. I also puked 1 1/2 hours later. And I'm having a lot of dry heaving/gagging. 

My boobs are swollen and tender, and my nipples feel sensitive and tender as well. They are never like this before AF. I'm urinating more frequently now. I had *TMI* diarrhea early this morning and now all of a sudden, I'm constipated. I think I'm pregnant. I'm having too many signs that are not associated with AF. Tested today and got a BFN but it's to be expected. I'm planning on testing again on Friday.


----------



## Chele78

Aww dodger, sending you a big hug. It'll be over soon, and you will be able to move forward. But yep, it's so allowable to cry and let it out. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Dodger - big :hugs: Bleeding and waiting for the -ve hpt/hcg to drop is so difficult as you can't concentrate on moving forward and being active ttc. It must be incredibly frustrating for you not having that feeling of some degree of control over your body which I feel I have in the run up to Ov. It is totally understandable why you are upset. I still struggle to look pg women in the eye without feeling angry. Let the tears out it does help relieve the stress. It won't be long till you are in the 2ww with the rest of us.


----------



## ickle pand

Ok pics time. The first one is from our wedding day (obviously!). I love DH in his kilt :) The one of me with the red top is when we went out to celebrate our first anniversary in July. Our actual anniversary was just a few days after the mc so we didn't feel like celebrating. The last one was taken at the beach, a couple of weeks before our wedding - it's not great for seeing what I look like but I love it. It's my DH that you can see reflected in my sunglasses.
 



Attached Files:







me and kev wedding.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 7









Me.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 6









Me and Kev beach.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Chele78

Lovely pics Ickle!


----------



## Lozdi

I have super bad internet and it won;t even show me the pics :-( Bad isp, Bad!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Love the pics Ickle and the one with your hubby reflected in your sunglasses is fantastic! 
Lovebotlass, keeping everything crossed for you! 
Dodger- I really hope this is over for you soon and you can move forward. It's been such a long time and I think you have done really well not to completely crumble. 
Afm I felt really really down when I got to work, and I had loads of facials and massage booked in so loads of quiet time to feel glum but being here has cheered me up. Another colleague is pregnant, it's the one who had the mc and the chemical so instead of feeling bitter I am really happy for her which is a refreshing feeling! Despite wiping pink AF still not fully shown up. Fili, been thinking of you lots today. I hope you are not in too much pain.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bit more blood. AF is being a complete BITCH to me. The longest my cycles ever usually are is 28 days.


----------



## Lozdi

:hugs: You tell that mean AF from me to hurry up and get gone (so we can pour sugar water into that witches broom's engine)

Lovely pics ickle- I swear you look so familiar! I just can't place you, you either look just like someone I know or I have met you before. Its going to baffle me lol!

I got a random text from a long ago school friend earlier, and I'm off in a taxi to go see her the very minute OH gets in from work, I'm exited I can't wait, haven't seen her in years and we talk a mile a minute, we will probably cover 5 or 6 years of gossip in 3 hours or so. Just got to remember to take my decaff teabags with me!


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - you are so pretty! I love the pictures, and a man in a kilt is always nice (my OH a scots!)

Mrsmig - sorry the witch is being so horrible to you. One good thing, if there is one, is that your LP this month is a day better. Have your crosshairs moved?

Thinking of you lots Fili - hope you are as well as can be expected.


----------



## Clobo

Ha ha *Loz*, i take me decaf tea bags wherever i go now too :coffee:

Aw *Dodger*, we all know how you feel chick, it feels like it will never end but i promise it will and it wont be long :hugs:

All the pictures are gorgeous, we are a right bunch of lovely ladies!!! *Amanda*, lovely pictures you have what Ben calls a "handsome chest", I remember you saying they were a good size and you werent wrong, your hubby is a lucky boy!!!!!

*Mrs Miggins*, Nooooooooo stay away witch we arent interested in you at all, leave everyone alone!

Well im chilling out in front of the TV wondering when Ben will get back and do some packing, lucky i did loads the other week or we wont be moving on thursday!!! 8 hours sleep last night .... still have to get up and pee though!!! :dohh:

xxxx


----------



## pichi

i was just going to ask has anyone heard from Fili?

dodger i'm sorry you're feeling crap :hugs: i'm sure everything will be over soon

MrsMig: sorry she's teasing you :( evil bitch that she is >_<

hi to everyone else :wave: i hope you're all well :)


----------



## ickle pand

Lmao Clobo!! Thanks


----------



## MrsMM24

*CLOBO* I I can be part of the good results that have been going around in here soon. Thanks so much for thinking of me.


*PINKSMART* So glad that you're calm. I am hoping and FXD for your BFP for your bday!


*MRSMIGG* does seem like AF is toying with you. It being still early enough for IB, I am going to h old out hope for that. GL :dust:


*EMUM* sooo hoping to see your BFP next week!:dust:


*LOVEBOT* those symptoms and chart look promising!:dust:


*LADIES* loooove the pics. I am camera shy so any pics of me are lucky to exist. In my avatar, I am in white! All the pics are gorgeous, especially the Kilt ICKLE and the shorts on DH LOUBY! 


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still I expected AF to be here by now. I am going to keep donations as is, next week. Likely a late OV... Hoping anyway. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs Miggins said:


> Dodger- I really hope this is over for you soon and you can move forward. It's been such a long time and I think you have done really well not to completely crumble.
> Afm I felt really really down when I got to work, and I had loads of facials and massage booked in so loads of quiet time to feel glum but being here has cheered me up. Another colleague is pregnant, it's the one who had the mc and the chemical so instead of feeling bitter I am really happy for her which is a refreshing feeling! Despite wiping pink AF still not fully shown up. Fili, been thinking of you lots today. I hope you are not in too much pain.

I don't know... I can't get over this crying jag today. I just feel shattered. I think my crumbling moment is here. I'm glad you are feeling happy that your friend is pregnant!



pinksmarties said:


> Dodger - big :hugs: Bleeding and waiting for the -ve hpt/hcg to drop is so difficult as you can't concentrate on moving forward and being active ttc. It must be incredibly frustrating for you not having that feeling of some degree of control over your body which I feel I have in the run up to Ov. It is totally understandable why you are upset. I still struggle to look pg women in the eye without feeling angry. Let the tears out it does help relieve the stress. It won't be long till you are in the 2ww with the rest of us.

Yeah it is hard. That's what brought this all on this morning. Just after I posted an update on facebook that said I was feeling sad this morning, a friend of mine convos me to tell me that her daughter is 11 weeks pregnant. I'm happy for her and I know it was probably tough for her to find a time to tell me as she's 1/2 the world away from me and our online times don't mesh well, but what truly lousy timing. It hit me like a ton of bricks... 

Ickle - You look lovely! I love the sunglasses pic too.

Do we have an update for Fili yet? Have I missed it? I'm so hoping for good news from her today...!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya girls, well the hb stopped today, and I'm so happy about that as it meant I could take the tablet to start the miscarriage. I have the second part of the treatment on thurs but I have to stay in hospital for the day. I'm sooooo tired, I can hardly keep my eyes open. One thing I learnt today I don't have a progesterone problem. My levels are still high even after stopping the supplements and the scanner said corpus luteum was working hard still and brilliant considering the pregnancy has failed!! The sac is also a perfect size for my dates, just the baby is a scrap of a thing and didn't develop. :wacko: t. I'm not too sure about nk cells either. Not sure I'm going to try the treatment again... X x x


----------



## MrsMM24

:hugs: FILI I am so sorry. :hugs: Feel better Hun!:flower:


----------



## debzie

filipenko32 said:


> Hiya girls, well the hb stopped today, and I'm so happy about that as it meant I could take the tablet to start the miscarriage. I have the second part of the treatment on thurs but I have to stay in hospital for the day. I'm sooooo tired, I can hardly keep my eyes open. One thing I learnt today I don't have a progesterone problem. My levels are still high even after stopping the supplements and the scanner said corpus luteum was working hard still and brilliant considering the pregnancy has failed!! The sac is also a perfect size for my dates, just the baby is a scrap of a thing and didn't develop. :wacko: t. I'm not too sure about nk cells either. Not sure I'm going to try the treatment again... X x x

So sorry filli just thougth I would stop by and send
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dodgercpkl

filipenko32 said:


> Hiya girls, well the hb stopped today, and I'm so happy about that as it meant I could take the tablet to start the miscarriage. I have the second part of the treatment on thurs but I have to stay in hospital for the day. I'm sooooo tired, I can hardly keep my eyes open. One thing I learnt today I don't have a progesterone problem. My levels are still high even after stopping the supplements and the scanner said corpus luteum was working hard still and brilliant considering the pregnancy has failed!! The sac is also a perfect size for my dates, just the baby is a scrap of a thing and didn't develop. :wacko: t. I'm not too sure about nk cells either. Not sure I'm going to try the treatment again... X x x

Oh Fili I'm so sorry to hear this but I'm glad you aren't in limbo anymore. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Hope39

Fili i am so so sorry to read this, i hope you are coping with the sad news. 

I loving all the pics of all you sexy ladies, never seen so many gorgeous women on a thread.

AFM, i am quite pleased with myself today as i joined weightwatchers last week. I had a 2 course italian meal saturday, a 2 course greek meal sunday with a piece of cake, about 6 glasses of wine over the weekend and i still managed to lose 5lb, whats that all about! I wonder what i would have lost if i hadn't pigged out. Well it was my birthday sat so a girl has to treat herself on her birthday

Sorry for the ladies where af has flown in

xx


----------



## Chele78

Fili - so sorry, but glad the limbo is over. Hope you can get some rest tonight. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Fili - I am beyond sorry you are having to go through this again. I know you are glad to get started on the meds and I can only imagine what you and your OH is going through just now. We are thinking of you, send lots of love ans big :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lots and lots of love Fili. I'm deeply sorry you are going through this and so sorry your treatment failed. I'm pleased for you that the waiting is over but enormously sorry it has come to this. Big hugs.xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink, yes it is good I have a longer luteal phase - also my funny short cycle seems to have gone so maybe something has rebooted. I stuck a couple of fake temps in to move my crosshairs so FF has more reliable data for future cycles. 
Gawd knows what's going on with AF though. I never have a 30 day cycle but all that has happened today is a bit of pink and a tiny bit of blood. Most confusing!


----------



## ickle pand

Fili - I'm so sorry but glad you're not in limbo anymore. I hope the actual miscarriage is over and done with quickly.


----------



## pichi

mrsmig: late implantation bleed? Or do you think its the evil witch taunting you.

Fili: I am so sorry you had to wait so long but now the process has begun you can at least think about trying again when you are ready :hugs:

I seem to be feeling rather jealous of people that are pregnant. Like I kinda resent them in some weird way :/ I just wish I could fast forward a little bit.


----------



## sarah_anne

Fili, I'm so sorry. I had my fingers crossed for you hun, but I'm glad that you're ready to move on again. I wish there was something else I could say, but I know there's not. 

Mrs Miggins - Tell that "potential" AF to get lost! You're pregnant damn it!

Ladies - everyone on here is GORGEOUS!! We all need to have some babies to spread those looks! 

AFM - I felt pretty good today. I had a big meeting at work and had MASSIVE heartburn throughout it, but other than being tired, I'm good. I had some slight cramping today and I got super worried because I lifted something that was heavier than I thought, but of course, I just overreacted. The pelvis covers everything until you're about 12 weeks, so it wouldn't have any effects other than just a potential muscle strain, but it wasn't that heavy.


----------



## sarah_anne

pichi said:


> mrsmig: late implantation bleed? Or do you think its the evil witch taunting you.
> 
> Fili: I am so sorry you had to wait so long but now the process has begun you can at least think about trying again when you are ready :hugs:
> 
> I seem to be feeling rather jealous of people that are pregnant. Like I kinda resent them in some weird way :/ I just wish I could fast forward a little bit.

I felt the exact same way before I was pregnant and even now, I'm jealous of people who haven't had a miscarriage AND who are further along than me - Odd, I know. My boss is 13 weeks and I wish that I was that far along. I think I'll be able to relax more once I get into the double digits. I have my first prenatal appointment tomorrow and I'm NERVOUS!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Perfectly normal Pichi. It's just another horrible cruel effect of the nasty blow mother nature has dealt us. Its vile. I still can't bear to see one of my friends who is pregnant. I keep making up excuses not to see her. I want the old me back. 
I don't think it's an implantation bleed, I'm trying not to get my hopes up about that. In my 3 pregnancies I have never had implantation bleeding before. 
I'm sure I'll wake up tomorrow with full blown witchy.


----------



## pichi

Sorry to hear. I will have my fingers crossed for you though regardless.

Sarah, I feel like I should be x amount of weeks instead of back at square 1 but I was blessed with Pixie and so I think I have no reason to be jealous. Strange feelings


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yip, it's worse when you see women around you who are about the same stage, or even not as far on but you just think "no, no, it should be me!" you don't want them not to have it though, you just want it too. Like the girl at work who told me today - I didn't feel the same about her because she has been through so much too, but I just thought if I had a bfp this cycle we could have told each other our news on the same day. How great would that have been?
But like you, I look at Edie and I think actually I am so lucky. And then I feel guilty for wanting more. I worry that by obsessing so much about wanting another that I forget to appreciate her.


----------



## Lozdi

I just got in :blush: almost 3 am. Was an excellent catch up with my friend, I have known her so long I could just let all the past years stresses spill out, and tell her about all you ladies, infact she is the only person I have been so open about it to face to face, as open as I am here. Then we talked cycles and hers is weird and I got all fertility know it all at her, and she didn't think I was crazy. She beats me at crazy anyway, in a good way!

Fili I'm sorry hun, but as the others have said, at least limbo has ended. I can't get my head around treatment failure there has to be something thats being missed or overlooked. You will be a mum, theres no way around that eventuality, it just has to happen. Tomorrow I'm going to go through medical studies with a fine tooth comb and see what I can find- there may be things that aren't in the medical mainstream yet. After my MMC I found all sorts of obscure articles and studies I'm hoping I find one that might have some useful info. :hugs: Sorry if I babbled, but sleepiness is gaining on me fast. Must close eyes.

I shouldn't be online this late (early?) but just had to pop on. Off to sofa now. No fight club will be waking me. My alarm can do that in 5 hours!

:flower::sleep:


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

Got a low today on my final day of testing so I'm putting this cycle down as anovulatory. I'm pretty gutted about it. I'm still not feeling great - nauseous and keep overheating. I wish it was morning sickness etc. Think I'll have to go back to work today even though it's the last thing I feel like. No idea when I should expect AF and can get this cycle over and done with :(


----------



## mohini12

fili-i am really sorry to hear you are going through again.i know what you exactly feeling this time.each time when i conceived my Dh and i started wait for9months.every time we think this pregnacy we go successful and we get our little angle very soon but everytime our dream shettered.my Dh felling down .hope every thing will ok very soon.
with lot of love and hug to you.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks mohini,:hugs: have you got any test results back yet?

Aww I'm sorry ickle, has that ever happened before?


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I've had one before since I started temping. You could see the rise where my body tried to ov but the fertility clinic was monitoring my progesterone level and it never got high enough to confirm ov. I'm actually really lucky that I ov most cycles. There's plenty of women with PCOS who don't.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bummer Ickle. What a month this has been we've had some lovely success stories but some major disappointments and some downright horrors. 
So sorry.


----------



## Chele78

Ah sorry Ickle.... Still it's hard to be sure it's anovulatory without cross checking the CBFM results with other signs, like temps etc... Last month would have looked the same for me had I not temped and opk'ed. Though I can understand if you know it has happened before. :hugs: nonetheless!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And Dodger, I'm really sorry you feel like you are crumbling. Who could blame you? We are all here for you.
Hi Chelle!


----------



## Chele78

Good morning everyone!

MrsMig any news from you this morning? AF or no?

Fili hope you're doing ok today.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I couldn't say for sure Chelle as I haven't got up yet but I have woken up feeling dreadful, like I'm in a fog, struggling to wake up, hot, sweaty and that crampy feeling so I think she's on her way. 
I am so gutted this month. I was absolutely certain I was pregnant, the symptoms were so strong, and as I was expecting AF on around cd 25 and for it to be day 30, I don't think
I have had a 30 day cycle ever! And then teasing me yesterday with a bit of spotting which also never happens, I feel really cheated and let down by my body. 
A couple of my friends have told me to have a month off temping etc as I am getting too obsessed but I'm not sure if that wouldn't make me feel worse! I was thinking about what Ickle said and how she wishes she had temped this month now. 
I just actually wish I could escape from my own head for a few days. Still at least the sodding 2ww is over. 
Sorry to moan like this especially when Fili has had such an awful time. I can't really talk to Mark about it because he will just tell me to relax and chill out about everything and that doesn't help.


----------



## pichi

i'm sorry you're feeling so rubbish MrsMig :hugs: i think the 2ww makes everything that more stressful too because it seems to be the longest 2 weeks of a cycle! i hope you get your bfp soon hun, hope we all do and they're all sticky beans. 

but you know till then we're all here for eachother :)


----------



## Emum

A month off temping has been good for me though. I do still have moments where I wish I could double heck exactly when I ovulated, but at least I haven't been obsessing in the 2ww with each temp fluctuation. I haven't decided yet whether to temp next month or not.

Very very sorry about what has happened fili. Really crap how bad things happen to nice people sometimes. You are close to my thoughts today.


----------



## pichi

Emum said:


> A month off temping has been good for me though. I do still have moments where I wish I could double heck exactly when I ovulated, but at least I haven't been obsessing in the 2ww with each temp fluctuation. I haven't decided yet whether to temp next month or not.
> 
> Very very sorry about what has happened fili. Really crap how bad things happen to nice people sometimes. You are close to my thoughts today.

i was going to do this - only temp up to ovulation and 3 days after to get crossbars and then stop... but it freaked me out not to have temps on my chart because i'm weird :dohh:


----------



## loubyloumum

Aw fili, I'm so very sorry this has happened to you again. :hugs: I am feeling for you at the moment hun. You are an exceptionally strong woman that I know you will get through this and eventually get your precious sticky bean. Until then I want to send you massive massive :hugs: Thinking of you and your DH at this awfully sad time xxxxx

Aw Ickle, im sorry hun :hugs: xxx

Aw MrsMig, I'm so sorry you are feeling so low today. Our bodies can be so cruel to us at times. I wish that AF and prg symptoms weren't so similar, it makes the tww even more of a stress. I too was sure this was your month :hugs:
I'm sure your friends only have your best interests at heart and want to see the 'old' you back but have they gone through a loss themselves?? I don't think people understand our emotions and feelings unless they have been there. What may seem erratic and obsessive to them can be all that gets us through that month. I think its best to do what YOU really want with regards to temping. A month off has obviously helped Emum which is great, but like you say Ickle wished she has temped so go with what you think will be best for you hun. :hugs: 

Loz, I can not believe you got in at 3am!! I have no idea how you do it :)


AFM, Well I went to the GP yesterday who proceeded to tell me that I have a 1 in 4 chance of mc again but a 3 in 4 chance of not and how I should not let my previous experience worry me! I thought HELLO of course its going to worry me! Anyway, I asked if he would be able to refer me to the epau and he said that is something I should discuss with my midwife. So off I went non the wiser really and called my midwife - who I have to say is absolutely lovely!! I had her for my first pregnancy with DS and last time and she is just amazing. So once I'd told her the news of our new pregnancy and before I could even ask she said she will call me to arrange my booking in appointment (as she was out walking the dog at the time and didn't have her diary) and that she would make arrangements for me to have an early scan at the epau.....cue tears I cried. So just waiting to here from her now :)


----------



## Chele78

Mrs Miggins said:


> I couldn't say for sure Chelle as I haven't got up yet but I have woken up feeling dreadful, like I'm in a fog, struggling to wake up, hot, sweaty and that crampy feeling so I think she's on her way.
> I am so gutted this month. I was absolutely certain I was pregnant, the symptoms were so strong, and as I was expecting AF on around cd 25 and for it to be day 30, I don't think
> I have had a 30 day cycle ever! And then teasing me yesterday with a bit of spotting which also never happens, I feel really cheated and let down by my body.
> A couple of my friends have told me to have a month off temping etc as I am getting too obsessed but I'm not sure if that wouldn't make me feel worse! I was thinking about what Ickle said and how she wishes she had temped this month now.
> I just actually wish I could escape from my own head for a few days. Still at least the sodding 2ww is over.
> Sorry to moan like this especially when Fili has had such an awful time. I can't really talk to Mark about it because he will just tell me to relax and chill out about everything and that doesn't help.


I know what you mean... My hubby says the same stuff, and yeah it's not helpful. I've got my mum and step dad coming to Europe during the time of 2ww this coming month. I'm actually planning to go travelling with them for a week of the two, hoping it'll keep me busy and my brain occupied with thoughts other than symptom spotting and constantly thinking about if I'm pregnant or not. Even last month with a low likelihood of it happening, I still got a bit caught up in it. 

It is very annoying that our bodies can display symptoms when they fully know they are psychosomatic! I've only had "pregnancy" symptoms in the past year when I definitely haven't been pregnant. When I did get my bfp in November, I didn't have hardly any symptoms, just enlarged breasts, which it took me ages to notice as I was taking a month off paying attention to anything and no CBFM either.

In any case, I'm hoping this coming month will prove to have a happier end for those of us not getting in on the baby dust that's been on this thread in last few weeks. :hugs:


----------



## Chele78

Louby - what a lovely conversation to have with the midwife. She sounds like a keeper! GPs should really have some sensitivity/emotional training, shouldn't they? Of course you know the risks are the same as any other pregnancy, but you already have enough worry about it in the first place.


----------



## loubyloumum

Yeah she sure is a keeper. She always seems to really care, its as if she knows what must be going through my mind! I agree....It wouldn't do any harm for our GP's to have some sort of emotional training. Like you say we all know what the risks are, but he just wasn't overly sensitive about it. Hi words were 'pregnancy is like a lottery if the number aren't right then your body will just get rid!!!' I was a little shocked!

I think keeping yourself busy during the TWW is a really good idea hun! And with you going travelling for a week of it I'm sure the time will fly by for you :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Louby and Chelle. Two of the friends that told me to have a break from it have suffered losses too, one has had one mc and one chemical and the other has had one mc and recently had to have a termination so they both know what it's like to suffer this way. The other is a bloke and has no idea how it feels but has my best interests at heart. 
They are right and I totally agree that chilling out about everything is the best way to go, but I just don't think my mind will let me do that. I mean how can I escape from it? Every month that passes takes me closer to another year older, a bigger gap between my children, a trivial thing but I wanted to have a baby nearer the summer time, and longer to wait for tests and to try again if I lose the next one too. It's too bloody much. 
Emum, I was waiting for you to post to see if you felt better for having a month off temping etc. I've only done it for two clear months so I'll give it another month and then maybe give myself a break. I'm certainly not going to get loads of ic's and test early this month. I've done my own head in. Thanks as always for the support.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and I meant to say Louby I can't believe that gp said that to you. That's an absolutely shocking thing to say to someone in your situation. I would avoid seeing him again. There is one gp at our surgery who I won't see now. I took Edie to see him when she was almost 6 months old as she had a cold and a cough. He basically told me that I was worrying too much (how the hell can you worry too much about a baby), that she was a "mini adult" and he insulted her name. I was incensed. The midwife sounds like a peach and I'm so glad she agreed to arranging you an early scan.


----------



## loubyloumum

I think its so hard to chill out about the whole thing MrsMig even though we know its best too. I NEVER knew there was so much to ttc until after my mc - I'm not sure if that is a good or bad thing though as I was much more chilled before I knew all the ins and outs. 
Your GP sounds just as sensitive as mine! They make you feel soooo small and stupid sometimes, it makes me mad! 
I think every woman deserves a midwife like mine. I have heard of some horror stories about midwifes so feel very lucky really! Just want to know my appointment date now - I'm so impatient :)


----------



## mohini12

filipenko32 said:


> Thanks mohini,:hugs: have you got any test results back yet?
> 
> Aww I'm sorry ickle, has that ever happened before?

fili-my all blood test,genetic test 
,laproscopy and hystroscopy revealed no problem.except slightly rise nk cells(cd16+56 -12.10,tnf alfa -14.10.taking intralipid drip for this.i have prolectinoma dignosed in 2006.prolectine level is always high more than 60.my new endo consultant told me high level of prolectine may be the reson of my losses.so taking cabergoline for this .lets see what happens.


----------



## dodgercpkl

sarah_anne said:


> I felt the exact same way before I was pregnant and even now, I'm jealous of people who haven't had a miscarriage AND who are further along than me - Odd, I know. My boss is 13 weeks and I wish that I was that far along. I think I'll be able to relax more once I get into the double digits. I have my first prenatal appointment tomorrow and I'm NERVOUS!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope things go amazing for you today at that appointment! (At least I think it's today....)



ickle pand said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Got a low today on my final day of testing so I'm putting this cycle down as anovulatory. I'm pretty gutted about it. I'm still not feeling great - nauseous and keep overheating. I wish it was morning sickness etc. Think I'll have to go back to work today even though it's the last thing I feel like. No idea when I should expect AF and can get this cycle over and done with :(

I wonder though. I mean you've been using it for much longer then I had on my cycle, but I'm not sure that I trust it to always get it right. *hugs*



Chele78 said:


> Ah sorry Ickle.... Still it's hard to be sure it's anovulatory without cross checking the CBFM results with other signs, like temps etc... Last month would have looked the same for me had I not temped and opk'ed. Though I can understand if you know it has happened before. :hugs: nonetheless!

Same with me! :)



Mrs Miggins said:


> And Dodger, I'm really sorry you feel like you are crumbling. Who could blame you? We are all here for you.
> Hi Chelle!

*hugs* Thank you! I feel a bit better today... And I'm feeling better that my hpt's - while still positive - are definitely getting lighter and lighter each time. Today's is barely there, one of those ones that you would be nudging someone else and wondering if they see the line too, and it took a while to even appear. So I'd say that things are definitely heading the right direction. Oh yeah and my spotting is irregular so that indicates to me that the bleeding is nearly done as well.



Mrs Miggins said:


> I couldn't say for sure Chelle as I haven't got up yet but I have woken up feeling dreadful, like I'm in a fog, struggling to wake up, hot, sweaty and that crampy feeling so I think she's on her way.
> I am so gutted this month. I was absolutely certain I was pregnant, the symptoms were so strong, and as I was expecting AF on around cd 25 and for it to be day 30, I don't think
> I have had a 30 day cycle ever! And then teasing me yesterday with a bit of spotting which also never happens, I feel really cheated and let down by my body.
> A couple of my friends have told me to have a month off temping etc as I am getting too obsessed but I'm not sure if that wouldn't make me feel worse! I was thinking about what Ickle said and how she wishes she had temped this month now.
> I just actually wish I could escape from my own head for a few days. Still at least the sodding 2ww is over.
> Sorry to moan like this especially when Fili has had such an awful time. I can't really talk to Mark about it because he will just tell me to relax and chill out about everything and that doesn't help.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You are totally allowed to be frustrated and angry! As for not obsessing, I haven't figured out how to do that. I mean my temping is pretty unobtrusive, my hubby typically doesn't even see that I'm doing it, but he sees me on these forums all the time. Being on the forums is how I obsess, but it's also how I calm myself and find reassurance etc. 

I spent 16 months fighting against temping because I thought it would make it too job-like and that I would be too obsessive about it. When I finally caved and did start temping, I found that it made me feel so much better about things - more in control I guess. I do think it's a personal thing, so like emum enjoyed taking a month off and ickle regrets it, you have to decide what you think would be best for you! 



loubyloumum said:


> AFM, Well I went to the GP yesterday who proceeded to tell me that I have a 1 in 4 chance of mc again but a 3 in 4 chance of not and how I should not let my previous experience worry me! I thought HELLO of course its going to worry me! Anyway, I asked if he would be able to refer me to the epau and he said that is something I should discuss with my midwife. So off I went non the wiser really and called my midwife - who I have to say is absolutely lovely!! I had her for my first pregnancy with DS and last time and she is just amazing. So once I'd told her the news of our new pregnancy and before I could even ask she said she will call me to arrange my booking in appointment (as she was out walking the dog at the time and didn't have her diary) and that she would make arrangements for me to have an early scan at the epau.....cue tears I cried. So just waiting to here from her now :)

Awww! I'm so glad you have a fantastic mw like that!! Keep us updated as to when your first scan is! :)



Mrs Miggins said:


> They are right and I totally agree that chilling out about everything is the best way to go, but I just don't think my mind will let me do that. I mean how can I escape from it? Every month that passes takes me closer to another year older, a bigger gap between my children, a trivial thing but I wanted to have a baby nearer the summer time, and longer to wait for tests and to try again if I lose the next one too. It's too bloody much.

*hugs* I know how you feel about the older thing... I'm going to be 37 this year and my bio clock is definitely getting louder in my ears with each passing month. I remember dreaming when I was just a kid that I would be married with kids by 25.... Oh well.. it too me 33 years just to find Mr Right. :) I don't regret that part at all since he definitely is Mr Right!! :D

I know it's tough right now because you are disappointed with your cycle, but just think positively. I think good things are just around the corner for you! :)

AFM, I put most of my info into my replies above, but it does seem like the bleeding is pretty much coming to an end. The spotting was light enough to go without a pad last night and this morning as well. It's mostly just showing up on wipes now. Did I mention the weirdness I had yesterday? I think I might have been too mopey to, but if I did, sorry for the repeat. Yesterday on several of my wipes, it totally threw me off to notice that I had EWCM! I haven't had any that I can remember since ovulation during my BFP cycle, so I'm wondering if that means I'm about to ovulate already, or if it's a sign that the mc is really nearly done, or if my body is being an absolute witch and teasing me again. Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Ladies, I'm beat. 3am was a bit much but it could have been worse! Louby you are lucky, your midwife must be one of the best. Mine can't even get an early scan booked it has to be a gp referral. I think I'll ask for a midwife who is at least older than me lol not 3 years younger with no children of her own yet. I'll see how it goes at booking then decide.

Mrs Miggins Dogder has a super valid point about temping- its all down to personal preferance. 

I'm keeping it short today, as although I went back to sleep for half the day after the school run I am completely cream crackered and struggling with the most basic sentences. Had more nightmares when I slept without those crystals under my pillow, so I think I'll sew them into it so I can't forget again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Gosh Dodger I really couldn't say. I do often get fertile cm just before AF (although I didn't this cycle) which is confusing. I would say unless your hcg has come down it would be unlikely you would be ovulating but I suppose it's possible, I am certainly no expert. 
Thank you for your sympathy! I was feeling very sorry for myself. It dawned on me yesterday that I am going to be 40 next year and I don't think that helped. 
I am pleased you feel a little better today.


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies

Aw *Fili*, i second what everyone else has said that Im so sorry :hugs: but that now that horrid waiting is over and if you are having the medical management then hopefully things wont take too long to be over. Massive hugs chick.

After I had my mc i couldnt be with pregnant people, the amount of things i missed out on because most of my friends were preggo at the time ... also my sister in law who never really wanted babies and got pregnant but suprise last autumn, i havent been able to talk to her or get excited for her and I felt awful but we have to look after ourselves, there is nothing wrong with being jealous and upset. I always find I can be happy for people when they have struggled though as I know they really appreciate what they have got!

*Sarah*, excellent news on the lovely midwife and erly scan, wonder if it will be in a row with me and *Loz*??!! 14 days till mine now!!

Big hugs to all you ladies :dust:

xxxx


----------



## Emum

5 more days left of the 2ww, and time has slowed to an absolute crawl.

Any tips for taking my mind off things, ladies? Am I next up to test, or is there someone before me?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And as for meeting Mr Right late on, I was the same! I was 35 when I started seeing Mark, after kissing a lot of frogs.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Clobo, Emum, Loz! 
Emum I am the worst possible person to advise on 2ww given my recent history. 
But if I had any spare cash (which I don't) I would have gone shopping, arranged days out with friends and gone for massages and facials. I have booked myself a facial and a pedicure at the spa I work at next week as I get them for free, just to give myself a bit of a break, even though it's a busmans holiday.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm beat. 3am was a bit much but it could have been worse! Louby you are lucky, your midwife must be one of the best. Mine can't even get an early scan booked it has to be a gp referral. I think I'll ask for a midwife who is at least older than me lol not 3 years younger with no children of her own yet. I'll see how it goes at booking then decide.
> 
> Mrs Miggins Dogder has a super valid point about temping- its all down to personal preferance.
> 
> I'm keeping it short today, as although I went back to sleep for half the day after the school run I am completely cream crackered and struggling with the most basic sentences. Had more nightmares when I slept without those crystals under my pillow, so I think I'll sew them into it so I can't forget again.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope that does keep the nightmares at bay! And I hope your MW wakes up and smells the cappuccino and gets you that early scan and stuff. :hugs::hugs::hugs:



Mrs Miggins said:


> Gosh Dodger I really couldn't say. I do often get fertile cm just before AF (although I didn't this cycle) which is confusing. I would say unless your hcg has come down it would be unlikely you would be ovulating but I suppose it's possible, I am certainly no expert.
> Thank you for your sympathy! I was feeling very sorry for myself. It dawned on me yesterday that I am going to be 40 next year and I don't think that helped.
> I am pleased you feel a little better today.

Yeah I know... lol it's just such a weird thing and it could totally easily mean nothing at all. I did an hpt and it was again positive, so there's no way my hcg levels are low enough to show non-pregnancy, so I doubt it's ovulation as well. Maybe hopefully it's a sign of the end of the mc though. Fingers crossed on that.

*hugs* I can see where that wouldn't help. I was having those same feelings about heading into 37 this year. :( I hope you feel better today!



Clobo said:


> *Sarah*, excellent news on the lovely midwife and erly scan, wonder if it will be in a row with me and *Loz*??!! 14 days till mine now!!
> 
> Big hugs to all you ladies :dust:
> 
> xxxx

YAY for only 2 more weeks! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



Mrs Miggins said:


> And as for meeting Mr Right late on, I was the same! I was 35 when I started seeing Mark, after kissing a lot of frogs.

Haha! I kissed a lot of frogs too. It was amazing the difference in my relationship with my husband from the very start to what it was with all of those frogs. It was like night and day! I'm glad you found your Mr. Right! :hugs:



Emum said:


> 5 more days left of the 2ww, and time has slowed to an absolute crawl.
> 
> Any tips for taking my mind off things, ladies? Am I next up to test, or is there someone before me?

I wish I had tips for you. I just try and keep myself busy.... but that doesn't always work for me! I hope it goes by fast and comes with fantastic news!


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi Clobo, Emum, Loz!
> Emum I am the worst possible person to advise on 2ww given my recent history.
> But if I had any spare cash (which I don't) I would have gone shopping, arranged days out with friends and gone for massages and facials. I have booked myself a facial and a pedicure at the spa I work at next week as I get them for free, just to give myself a bit of a break, even though it's a busmans holiday.

Not a bad idea though Mrs Miggins. I am overdue some routine maintenance on the leg waxing, eyebrow shaping, etc front, so the next few days would not be a bad time to get that in. I might steer clear of massage and facials just to be on safe side with essential oils, as I don't want to jinx things by telling therapist I might be pg when on past evidence, I probably am not :(

Just occured to me that as I am on my PC today, not my phone I could post a pic too. I am hardly ever at the other side of a camera so this one was taken a couple of years ago. The little girl is DD, but she is a few years older now, and has her two front teeth now :D
 



Attached Files:







Nicki.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## pinksmarties

MRsmig - I am sorry you feel so down, its horrible the 2ww and especially after the good symptoms your had. Has AF fully arrived yet? Sending lots of hugs :hugs: I know how it is hard feeling the time going. I'll be 40 in two years time and you know how I feel about my age! I am getting tests after 2 mc because of my age, do you not want tests just now or are you having to wait for requisite 3?

As for temping - Im with Dodger, I find it give me a measure of control and allows to see what my cycle is up to. However, I'll admit that this cycle has been more relaxed as I am not actively tcc (despite my pre-ov dilemma and I still temp'd and opk'd) and has helped my get my head around things more. That may all change next month though! I would do what you suggest, another month temping and see after that, but then hopefully you'll not need to anyway!!

Ickle - can't believe your run of high have ended. I really hope you have ov'd and the cbfm just hasn't picked it up. I can imagine how frustrated you must feel not knowing what happened and when Af might arrive.

Loz - hope you are okay. Sorry that you had more nightmares, it's very scary. I hope they weren't pg related. I had very strange dreams last night and I had the stones under my pillow. The nicest mw I had has been much younger than me (I am assuming she doesn't have children) and she was so lovely, caring and understanding. It has been the older ones that have not been great. I work with a lot of older patients with specific problems (that I don't have) and I have a very good rapport with them and frequently get lots of praise (don't want to sound like I am blowing my trumpet but just to explain) for making them feel at ease and giving advice. It is all about individuals, some of my 'older' colleagues would not be as good. 

Dodger - yay for hpt's getting lighter. Not sure about ewcm with spotting, can't really help you there.

Hi emum, clobo and all the other ladies.


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab pic emum!! Wow, we are thread of gorgeous ladies!!

As for the 2ww I am going skiing but I don't think that counts as a something to do as a distraction for you!! Mrsm suggestions sound wonderful thought. I'll be using my Beauty room voucher when I get home as I'll probably need a massage. Have you considered acupuncture, I am not sure if you have said you've done that before or not sorry.


----------



## Emum

I think I am the old lady of the thread! I am 42 already (gulp). Had my last successful pregnancy when I was 40 (he was born just before I turned 41) so 38/39 is still possible.

I agree about older midwives and health visitors by the way. I don't like the really young ones, but would much prefer one in their late twenties or thirties to one over forty, who have definitely forgotten what the whole process is like from the user end, and tend to be patronising and not very helpful or sympathetic in my personal experience. My first exposure to an older one was when I had just brought my first baby home from hospital, and was told by her that I was a wimp basically for having a planned c section, when my baby had been scanned and shown to be a footling breach with the cord wrapped round his foot, so could not have been delivered vaginally without compressing the cord and either killing him or causing him to be seriously disabled :growlmad:


----------



## pinksmarties

omg emum that's just so bad!! I can't believe some mw are that insensitive.The older mw's I have met (community mw and one in epu) I look to me have been late 40's/early 50's. The mw I saw from my first scan in epu looked around 25ish and she was soo lovely.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Emum what a lovely picture! I can't believe the midwife said that to you either. I must admit the only horrible midwife I have come across was on the maternity ward on the night watch when I had Edie. She shouted at me for something or other then when I was struggling to breast feed she shouted at me for not buzzing her. I didn't dare! The others were lovely though, and one was only in her 20's but she helped me loads with feeding. 
The midwife who delivered Edie was smashing. I was super lucky and had a very easy birth so it was a pleasant experience all round, but after Edie was born she told us she was newly qualified and Edie was the first baby she had delivered as a qualified midwife. I was really pleased we were her first as she was so sweet (she was in her 40's I'd say) and I sent her a thank you card with a photograph of her holding Edie as a keepsake. 
Pink, they haven't offered me the tests, I think because I have had a healthy pregnancy. Although I must admit I haven't pushed for them. Maybe I should?


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> I think I am the old lady of the thread! I am 42 already (gulp). Had my last successful pregnancy when I was 40 (he was born just before I turned 41) so 38/39 is still possible.
> 
> I agree about older midwives and health visitors by the way. I don't like the really young ones, but would much prefer one in their late twenties or thirties to one over forty, who have definitely forgotten what the whole process is like from the user end, and tend to be patronising and not very helpful or sympathetic in my personal experience. My first exposure to an older one was when I had just brought my first baby home from hospital, and was told by her that I was a wimp basically for having a planned c section, when my baby had been scanned and shown to be a footling breach with the cord wrapped round his foot, so could not have been delivered vaginally without compressing the cord and either killing him or causing him to be seriously disabled :growlmad:

Thats awful! Fancy being told that after just going through something so scary, what a horrid woman! As for age my mum had my youngest brother at 40, and didn't go through the change til she was 47. 

The midwives in nottingham literally don't have the clout to refer patients for early scans, unless its just mine who isn't allowed lol its gp referral only, or epau discretion. Obviously if presenting with certain syptoms it could be arranged fast but would still have to go through epau or gp. Honestly I get the impression that the midwives have no say at all and are just there to do the checkups and bloods. 13 days to go until scan. I'm quietly terrified but trying not to let it get to me.

Thanks Pink no it wasn't pregnancy related it was worse actually, I dreamed that most of my family was on life support except me and I was fighting to stop bad people from turning the machines off. Very unrealistic and only scary really whilst having the actual dream and a few moments of 'what on earth...' after waking. It may have bugged me for longer but OH was being super sweet and loving and the nightmare faded. I decided that nightmares can bugger off, they don't scare me half as much as real life! 

I don't have any useful 2ww tips, I tested from 5dpo for experimental purposes but it only takes a minute to POAS and I spent alot of time looking at 2ww symptoms out of pure curiosity. I bet skiing is an excellent distraction but not one doable on a regular basis. 

Dodger what are your numbes at now did you get the results yet?


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Emum what a lovely picture! I can't believe the midwife said that to you either. I must admit the only horrible midwife I have come across was on the maternity ward on the night watch when I had Edie. She shouted at me for something or other then when I was struggling to breast feed she shouted at me for not buzzing her. I didn't dare! The others were lovely though, and one was only in her 20's but she helped me loads with feeding.
> The midwife who delivered Edie was smashing. I was super lucky and had a very easy birth so it was a pleasant experience all round, but after Edie was born she told us she was newly qualified and Edie was the first baby she had delivered as a qualified midwife. I was really pleased we were her first as she was so sweet (she was in her 40's I'd say) and I sent her a thank you card with a photograph of her holding Edie as a keepsake.
> Pink, they haven't offered me the tests, I think because I have had a healthy pregnancy. Although I must admit I haven't pushed for them. Maybe I should?

My first birth would have been classed as easy if I hadn't gone into labour at 9 pm and thus through the night lol, it was uncomplicated, but so tiring I can't even remember the midwife. They did initially tell me to go home as I was only 3 cm dilated but I said nope, I'll be fully dilated soon, I have raspberry leaf tea! 2 hours later at 9 cm dilated they ate their words. Second birth was amazing- got to hospital, staggered onto maternity, was shown into a room, the bed was at chest height. They offered to lower it I said nope thats perfect, hung on and out shot my youngest! From arrival at hosp to actual birth was 17 minutes....then we had to wait 6 hours to be told we were ok to go home. Wasn't in there long enough to even remember my midwives faces lol they just had to catch my son quick and were so unprepared for the speed I was handed him and had to stand there with him cord still attached, while they caught up! Might have a home birth this time, provided I get that far. Taking nothing for granted.

Do you feel as though you should have some testing done?


----------



## pichi

see my birth ended up in an emergency c-section because someone turned around when my waters went O_O so i kinda dread what the next one will be like


----------



## Hope39

Loz i would have totally freaked if i was that close to givin birth from arriving at the hospital.

What does raspberry leaf tea do, help you dilate quicker? I'll be taking that tip with me if it does when i finally carry a pregnancy to full term

Afm, i am just about over the shock of seeing my step son splattered over the Sun Newspaper:- "Take me Out Sex Party Scandal". I am seeing the funny side as it is the sun newspaper and majority of it is made up

If you havent seen it then my step son went on Paddy McGuinnes Take Me Out show and his will be aired on 21st Jan. Anyway, last week all the contestants hired a mansion for a bit of a party, my step son was snogging a girl and somehow the sun have got hold of the picture and published it. he is also in another photo with a group of people. So out of the 90 people that went, he manages to get in two of the photo's that The Sun have got

I hope the sun don't try and find any dirt on the parents or parents partners, i bit nervous about that one as i unfortunaely have a criminal record! My mum doesn't know about it and my partners parents dont either. I don't class myself as a criminal so don't get the wrong impression, i was just a bit naughty 4 or 5 years ago, that long ago i forget about it most of the time, lol


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> see my birth ended up in an emergency c-section because someone turned around when my waters went O_O so i kinda dread what the next one will be like

Well as far as I kow I think they prefer you not to have a vaginal birth after you have had a c sec but I'm not 100% on that- however if you do need another c sec then it will be planned and not half as frightening as an emergency one. :hugs:


----------



## Emum

I think the reverse is true Lozdi. They would prefer you try for a vbac unless there is a good reason why not, as every c section weakens your uterus, and there is an upper limit to the number of c sections you can have. I know my second was a vbac and the possibility of another elective c section wasnt even discussed. With my third, even though I had complications with my second, it was again assumed he would be a vbac but fortunately he was another breach baby so I got the elective I wanted.


----------



## pichi

i would prefer to go for a Vbac but strangely enough i'm scared i won't get one. the hospital was crap with me though - well not all of it but one unit - told me i wasn't in labor because i didn't look in pain!

i had a TENs machine on and when they finally checked (2 days later!) i was at 8cm but baby was breach >__<


----------



## MrsMM24

*Hi Ladies* :wave: Just wanting to check on on everyone.


*MRS MIGG* so sorry that AF has flown in on you....:dust::hugs:


*EMUM* nice pic!:flower: Hoping you have a BFP around the corner!:dust:


*AFM...* Still no AF... :sad1: Donations in 3 days. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust: I have been reading about studies of women being fertile on CD1 and CD4 so I think that I am going to try to be one of them. I also have been wondering, before the MC my cycles were "long" but what I called irregularly regular.(read in journal) I had AF every other month since getting af but had confirmed ov every month.... hmmm, I'm grabbing at all types of straws.


----------



## Emum

pichi said:


> i would prefer to go for a Vbac but strangely enough i'm scared i won't get one. the hospital was crap with me though - well not all of it but one unit - told me i wasn't in labor because i didn't look in pain!
> 
> i had a TENs machine on and when they finally checked (2 days later!) i was at 8cm but baby was breach >__<

As you live in the UK, legally you cannot be refused a vbac though unless you are mentally incompetent to make the decision, and the baby will suffer harm if not delivered by c section. One of the advantages of living in a free country - they aren't allowed to hold you down and cut you open without your consent :winkwink:

To perform a c section where the patient has specifically refused her consent, they would need to make an application to the court (can be done as an emergency by phone but you still have a right to make representations) and get a court order. The situation is slightly different if you are unable to either give or withhold consent, but I assume if you were unconscious and unable to express an opinion, you'd want them to get the baby out by c section, so not really relevant to this discussion.

(I was a lawyer before I had children :haha:)


----------



## Lozdi

Hope39 said:


> Loz i would have totally freaked if i was that close to givin birth from arriving at the hospital.
> 
> What does raspberry leaf tea do, help you dilate quicker? I'll be taking that tip with me if it does when i finally carry a pregnancy to full term
> 
> Afm, i am just about over the shock of seeing my step son splattered over the Sun Newspaper:- "Take me Out Sex Party Scandal". I am seeing the funny side as it is the sun newspaper and majority of it is made up
> 
> If you havent seen it then my step son went on Paddy McGuinnes Take Me Out show and his will be aired on 21st Jan. Anyway, last week all the contestants hired a mansion for a bit of a party, my step son was snogging a girl and somehow the sun have got hold of the picture and published it. he is also in another photo with a group of people. So out of the 90 people that went, he manages to get in two of the photo's that The Sun have got
> 
> I hope the sun don't try and find any dirt on the parents or parents partners, i bit nervous about that one as i unfortunaely have a criminal record! My mum doesn't know about it and my partners parents dont either. I don't class myself as a criminal so don't get the wrong impression, i was just a bit naughty 4 or 5 years ago, that long ago i forget about it most of the time, lol

It did go much faster than I expected, but it was really funny if I'm honest. It didn't hurt either, as he was small at 7lb compared to the first who was a 10 hour labour and 8lb 12! Raspberry leaf tea is wonderful for the uterus, its strengthens contractions alot. You can drink it from 38 weeks onwards (some say 36 but personally I'd say 38) I actually didn't drink it until I was in labour with the first, and once I did start it my contractions were ridiculously strong. I believe I would have been in there much longer without its help, and by the end I was so tired they almost had to 'bring in the doctor with instruments' that freaked me and son was out with the very next extremely determined push. I used raspberry leaf tea during my medical for the MMC too. There was no time and no need for it when my youngest made his swift exit!

Your step son is in a scandal!? Blimey! I know what you mean about the sun though they focus more on the drama than the actual facts. I had a weird dream once where I was collecting sun newspapers and beating them up with a baseball bat! I watch that show sometimes, I wouldn't worry about them digging too much if I were you- as its a legit show and does center around fixing people up then snogging isn't really very scandalous. They'l be too busy exagerating their next scandal to focus on relatives of people in take me out. :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> I think the reverse is true Lozdi. They would prefer you try for a vbac unless there is a good reason why not, as every c section weakens your uterus, and there is an upper limit to the number of c sections you can have. I know my second was a vbac and the possibility of another elective c section wasnt even discussed. With my third, even though I had complications with my second, it was again assumed he would be a vbac but fortunately he was another breach baby so I got the elective I wanted.

I think I will stop googling. Every second thing I read turns out to be bull as you keep pointing out to me. I hereby give up on repeating anything I have read. I'm going lurking only for a while theres only so much being wrong I can take before I start to feel stupid.


----------



## Emum

Sorry didn't mean to suggest you were stupid :(. Just posting what I knew about the question based on my own experience and that of friends over the years. Are you reading UK sites only, as practices may be different in other countries?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My friend from post natal who had her second baby in November had a c section with her first baby and was adamant she wanted another section. The consultants tried to talk her into a vbac but she pushed and pushed (or rather she didn't :-D ) and they let her have another section. 
Hope - sorry that did make me giggle! I shall look out for your stepson, I love that programme. 
Mrs MM as always I shall be rooting for you!
Loz, my birth sounds similar to yours in that I got there and they told me I was only 2cm and to go home. I live an hour away from the hospital and should have stayed but I didn't know how quickly things would Progress. They shouldn't have sent me home as I had group b strep and needed antibiotics, but anyway I went home, had something to eat, got in the bath, waters broke, threw up, mark had to dress me and get me back in the car, an incredibly uncomfortable hour in the car and a sticky moment where I feared my child was to be brought into the world in a Saab in Hull city centre made it puffing and panting back to the ward. Had to wait while they hooked me up to the antibiotics (waste of time, too late), gas and air and one push and I had a daughter. The lack of antibiotics meant we had to stay in 3 days as Edie had to have them to protect her against the strep b. 
But I had gallons of raspberry leaf tea too, and loads of clary sage baths and I think that helped with the super speedy efficient contractions. 
If there is a next time however I will not be sent home. Spending 3 hours in a car was not on my birth plan. I may as well have said I wanted to give birth in Manchester !


----------



## sarah_anne

Clobo said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Aw *Fili*, i second what everyone else has said that Im so sorry :hugs: but that now that horrid waiting is over and if you are having the medical management then hopefully things wont take too long to be over. Massive hugs chick.
> 
> After I had my mc i couldnt be with pregnant people, the amount of things i missed out on because most of my friends were preggo at the time ... also my sister in law who never really wanted babies and got pregnant but suprise last autumn, i havent been able to talk to her or get excited for her and I felt awful but we have to look after ourselves, there is nothing wrong with being jealous and upset. I always find I can be happy for people when they have struggled though as I know they really appreciate what they have got!
> 
> *Sarah*, excellent news on the lovely midwife and erly scan, wonder if it will be in a row with me and *Loz*??!! 14 days till mine now!!
> 
> Big hugs to all you ladies :dust:
> 
> xxxx

Thanks Clobo! I think it was Louby who wrote about the midwife though! We don't really have midwives in Canada. We just have obstetricians. I do have my first prenatal appointment today though and I have a scan in 7 days!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh exciting stuff Sarah! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## pinksmarties

SA - not long till your scan!! Hope it goes well and let us know how your booking apointment went.

One born every minute on again tonight!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know I can't wait! I shall be enjoying a glass of cider as well, seeing as I am also enduring the company of everyone's favourite aunt!
A question for all you twinkle temp-ers. As AF is here I'm not keen to twinkle temp for the next 2 or 3 mornings. Should I either leave it for a couple of mornings and start temping on cd3 when it will have eased off a bit or do it orally for a couple of days? (don't really fancy that as only have one thermometer)


----------



## pichi

urgh im going to miss OBEM because OH is on the xbox - again u__u

sarah i bet you're so excited! i can't believe you don't get midwives in canada haha i just find that weird lol

as for twinkle-temping: i think i'd just wait and temp on CD3, from research etc... i've found that oral and foof have different 'base' temps... so having 2 days of oral temps or having none at all would make no difference :)


----------



## Emum

Mrs Miggins said:


> A question for all you twinkle temp-ers. As AF is here I'm not keen to twinkle temp for the next 2 or 3 mornings. Should I either leave it for a couple of mornings and start temping on cd3 when it will have eased off a bit or do it orally for a couple of days? (don't really fancy that as only have one thermometer)

I don't TT but I know lots of ladies who temp normally but don't bother during AF as the info gained then is quite erratic. So you could always just start temping at CD3 or later if that is what you'd prefer.


----------



## ickle pand

So I went to the doc this afternoon. She thinks I've got a kidney infection. She did a pregnancy test, since she was testing my urine anyway but it was negative. She's given me an antibiotic that's suitable for early pregnancy just in case. I also asked her advice about thrush treatments because I usually get one with antibiotics. The topical ones are fine but the oral capsule isn't, in case anyone wants to know. 

Maybe this infection is why my ovualation is MIA but a few people now have told me that their CBFM missed their peak so that's given me a little hope. Just need to try and pin point when the mostly likely date was.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Foof!!!! I'm using my phone or I would employ the "little bloke lying on floor laughing his head off" icon. 
That's what I thought Pichi, thank you.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - I don't think the temps really matter when you have AF as they are erratic and usually aren't needed for FF to work out your crosshairs. The first month I did both (I have 2 bbt's!!) they showed the exact same pattern except twinkle temp was about 0.2 higher so you could oral and add that but I really don't think missing a few days will make any difference, so I think your safe to leave them out for a few days.


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo twinkle temping! I'm doing that next month!


----------



## pichi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Foof!!!! I'm using my phone or I would employ the "little bloke lying on floor laughing his head off" icon.
> That's what I thought Pichi, thank you.

haha no problem. twinkle sound's so innocent. the word foof just makes me laugh :haha:

sorry to hear about the kidney infection Ickle. UTI's are the bane of my life after having the doodle-bug u__u great sensation of peeing fire once a month at least


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww ickle, sorry to hear about your kidney infection. Not nice :hugs: what antibiotics did you get? I still hope you have ov'd despite infection. Did you ask if that could throw off your ov? Do you think your body might try to ov again later this cycle?


----------



## sarah_anne

pichi said:


> urgh im going to miss OBEM because OH is on the xbox - again u__u
> 
> sarah i bet you're so excited! i can't believe you don't get midwives in canada haha i just find that weird lol
> 
> as for twinkle-temping: i think i'd just wait and temp on CD3, from research etc... i've found that oral and foof have different 'base' temps... so having 2 days of oral temps or having none at all would make no difference :)

There are midwives, but very few couples choose to use them. I've only ever known people who have used an obstetrician here.


----------



## pichi

sarah_anne said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> urgh im going to miss OBEM because OH is on the xbox - again u__u
> 
> sarah i bet you're so excited! i can't believe you don't get midwives in canada haha i just find that weird lol
> 
> as for twinkle-temping: i think i'd just wait and temp on CD3, from research etc... i've found that oral and foof have different 'base' temps... so having 2 days of oral temps or having none at all would make no difference :)
> 
> There are midwives, but very few couples choose to use them. I've only ever known people who have used an obstetrician here.Click to expand...

ah ok. some Midwives here just seem like they don't give a damn


----------



## ickle pand

Amoxicillin but she's sent away a sample so they might find I need a different type when the results come back on Tuesday. 

I didn't ask about it throwing off ov. I never really trust GP's when it comes to conception. They just seem to know the basics lol! 

I think that if I'm going to ov then it's happened already going by the ov pain I had. Any suggestions for when I should expect AF?


----------



## pichi

just guessing here (and going by your cramps) i'd say around about 8th Feb? (LP=12days) that is just a total shot in the dark though

EDIT: looked at previous charts and you usually OV around about CD19 and have a 12day LP (snap, me too hehe) if that is still an on going trend i would then say you'd be due AF around 1st Feb :)


----------



## pinksmarties

I'm going to say you ov'd cd 23/24 going by your cramps/sex drive so I reckon around 19th/20th Jan (LP 12day).

I'm on amoxicillin too for uti. No red pee and no painful 'urrggs ' :wacko: forcing out the non existent last bit!


----------



## pichi

i got put on permanent antibiotics because i got so many UTIs so the downside of that is the antibiotics make me feel sick :(


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for the predictions but just had some pink spotting. I wiped a couple of times to check it wasn't blood in my urine but no. It's def from my twinkle lol! 

Pichi - Did you mean CD32 rather than the 1st of Feb? That's ages away lol! 

Hoping the amoxicillin kicks in soon, I'm feeling worse not better and I need a doctors note if I'm off more than 3 days. Stupid work rule.


----------



## pichi

haha god my brain is like mince today lol

i meant CD32 yes - or CD 38


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry for the universal silence, work has been bonkers, its going to take me a while to catch up, so bare with me. My news is that I STILL have not had AF, I am going to the doctor next week and she has said I will have Provera to bring on a period, so at least i can get started again ... just 4 more clomid cycles, then we look at alternative options, scary!

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye! I'd given you up for lost! So sorry AF still hasn't shown. Hope you get sorted soon. How's the house? 
I have just spent ages writing a jounal thingy but can't fugure out how to paste the damned thing into my signature. It's probably a yawning read anyway!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> Dodger what are your numbes at now did you get the results yet?

I only just got them. They've dropped down to 67 (yay!), my bleeding has come back again bringing with it AF like cramps in my lower abdomen/upper legs (yay :growlmad:), and the OB's assistant seemed utterly confused by my telling her that I'd had fertile CM yesterday. lol I love confusing them. She even straight out said that I wasn't a textbook case. :haha: Go me and my weird body. :wacko:



MrsMM24 said:


> *AFM...* Still no AF... :sad1: Donations in 3 days. Hoping I have a chance whether I get AF or not...:dust: I have been reading about studies of women being fertile on CD1 and CD4 so I think that I am going to try to be one of them. I also have been wondering, before the MC my cycles were "long" but what I called irregularly regular.(read in journal) I had AF every other month since getting af but had confirmed ov every month.... hmmm, I'm grabbing at all types of straws.

I hope hope hope that everything works out for you!



sarah_anne said:


> Thanks Clobo! I think it was Louby who wrote about the midwife though! We don't really have midwives in Canada. We just have obstetricians. I do have my first prenatal appointment today though and I have a scan in 7 days!

Yay for your first scan being so close!! I hope the appointment today goes well, let us know!



ickle pand said:


> So I went to the doc this afternoon. She thinks I've got a kidney infection. She did a pregnancy test, since she was testing my urine anyway but it was negative. She's given me an antibiotic that's suitable for early pregnancy just in case. I also asked her advice about thrush treatments because I usually get one with antibiotics. The topical ones are fine but the oral capsule isn't, in case anyone wants to know.
> 
> Maybe this infection is why my ovualation is MIA but a few people now have told me that their CBFM missed their peak so that's given me a little hope. Just need to try and pin point when the mostly likely date was.

Awww... I'm sorry that you have a kidney infection. I hope it gets cleared up soon!


----------



## Lozdi

FOOF!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm so tired I'm beyond silly and foof made me spit milkshake all over the room.


----------



## sarah_anne

I'm back from the doctor's ladies. Blood work from last week came back clear. I had my pap test done and they took more blood because apparently they didn't take a tube to check my HCG levels last week. I have my ultrasound next week for dating. Given that I miscarried immediately before I got pregnant again, my doctor seems to think that I'm only at 4 or 5 weeks instead of 6, but I'm positive that I ovulated on CD16, so I bet my ultrasound confirms that I'm around where I think I am. I hope everything is alright in there! Ticker says it's the size of a sweet pea today!


----------



## mohini12

hi ladies
how everyone doing.
fili-how r you dear i am thinking about you.its really a heartbreaking experince again amd again
mrs miggin-i also got my Af 2 days before not expecting.we both are upset.everything was according to plan.i ovulate on cd18 at 24mm egg size and made sex that day.i was sure to get success.
pick-hope you are ok.
and my all other freinds wish you good evening.


----------



## mohini12

hi again
my endo advice me to test on cd2.the result shows
tsh-0.26,prolectine-60,anti tpo-1600.i am very nervous about result.can anyone give any information in this regard.
thanks.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. 

Well my spotting yesterday turned in light bleeding today. I think being ill has hidden my normal AF signs. I'm not too fussed that I'm out and am quite chuffed that I had a 28 day cycle :) 

I'm still feeling crap and want to take today off work but I forgot to ask the doctor for a fit note. I can't decide whether to just go to work feeling crap or have the hassle of phoning the surgery trying to get the note, which they never seem keen to give out before the 5 days that are normally required.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mohini, sorry you missed out this month too. It is so frustrating isn't it when you feel sure you have everything covered. I'm sorry I can't offer you any advice though regarding that result as it is not something I know anything about but I hope one of the other girls can help. 
Ickle, yay for having a 28 day cycle! You are back on track with me now! I really think you should take today off and rest. You need to give your body the best possible chance and you can only do that if you are well. Besides have you heard that wind? :haha:
I'm at work today (in my white linen trousers of course) and AF is heavy and painful today and my stomach is a bit upset too. Hopefully I'll feel better by the time I start at 11.30. 
Hope everyone else is ok. 
Fili you get your second tablet today don't you? I hope the pain is bearable and it all passes as quickly as possible for you. Thinking of you and sending hugs.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Sarah! Congrats on sweet pea and the good appointment and think how nice it will be at the ultrasound when they tell you your measuring further than they thought!


----------



## ickle pand

It's not too windy here. I've ended up at work though because having to phone in sick and then having to beg the doctor over the phone for a fit note even though I've only been off for 3 days and don't really need one but my work are awkward and demand them and are willing to pay for them if the surgery charges for it, just all seemed like too much hassle. I'm going find easy jobs to do today though :)

I'm going to dig out my therm tonight ready to start the twinkle temping when AF finishes :)


----------



## Hope39

mohini12 said:


> hi again
> my endo advice me to test on cd2.the result shows
> tsh-0.26,prolectine-60,anti tpo-1600.i am very nervous about result.can anyone give any information in this regard.
> thanks.

Hi

I don't know anything about prolectine but i know a bit about thyroid

I am hypothyroid which means my thyroid is underactive and i take thyroxine whereas your tsh result looks overactive to me. Normal range for tsh is 0.5-5 so you are below the normal range. I don't know how they treat over active thyroid. Fertility specialists advise for your tsh to be between 1-2 so you need to get yours up!

Your anti tpo (thyroid antibodies) is a bit shocking if i am honest with you, I thought mine was bad at 417 when normal is 30! A lady from B&B sent me a link yesterday as she has thyroid antibodies and it was really informative so i will send it on to you. They treat thyroid antibodies with small dose thyroxine but that is what they give people with an underactive thyroid so not sure where you stand on that. The lady that sent the link had recurrent miscarriages and never made it past 6 weeks, was then put on thyroxine for the anti tpo and became successfully pregnant but sadly the baby had a heart defect so she lost it at 17 weeks

My consultant at the hospital also has a patient that had thyroid antibodies and her tsh was fine, they put her on thyroxine and she had made it to 8.5 weeks when i was last their so i get an update on her in feb

Try not to worry to much, your antibodies can be sorted!


----------



## pinksmarties

mohini - sorry AF has got you this month. We alwys get our hopes up and is hard when things dodn't got as we want. :hugs: Can't help with results don't really know much about them.

ickle - its that horrible caught in the middle situation, phone GP and have the hassle or go to work. I'd try the Dr's no point going into work unwell on top of AF. Yay though for 28 day cycle!!

Fili - hope today goes well (as well as can be) sending huge :hugs:

Sarah - 1 week till scan! That will fly by!! I would trust your dates more than theirs. Did you tell them you knew when you ov'd. I think they assume most people are a bit ignorant about stuff like that, I suppose I was before the mc.

Mrsmig - Hope you are okay and AF isn't to hard on you. Nothing worse than having to try to hide AF wearing white pants. How was one born every minute? Didn't get to watch as OH watching football but I can watch tonight as I recorded it.

Loz - how are youi today. The tiredness although a bummer is a good sign. hope you didn't have many bad dreams last night. 

Hi to Chele, emum, hope, clobo and anyone else I might have missed.

afm - I had one of the crappiest sleeps ever. Just couldn't fall asleep, nothing on my mind that I can think of, just couldn't drop off. When I did fall asleep I had night sweats again. This seem to be norm for second half of my cycle. I am not sure if thats a good thing or not - anyone?


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning Ladies.

Ickle, I'm sorry the witch got you hun, but yey for 28 day cycle :happydance: Get that thermometer at the ready :)
MrsMig, hoping your feeling a little better today lovely.
Fili, Is it today you get your second tablet? I hope everything is over quick enough for you hun...I'm thinking of you :hugs:
Faye..... :wave: I was wondering where you had got too. So sorry AF hasn't arrived for you yet, fingers the doc will get the motions running for you. Are you all settled in to your new lovely home now? 
Loz, how you feeling?
Sarah, yey for your scan! I cant wait to hear all about it :) xx
Mohini, I'm sorry AF got you this time lovely. It's heartbreaking when you think it is your month. I hope you aren't too uncomfortable :hugs: 
Pink, Sorry you had a rubbish night sleep lovely. I think something must have been in the air last night as I couldn't drop off for ages either. Then had a dream that on of DH friends announced HE was pregnant and was due on what would have been my due date with the twins....talk about odd!!
Emum, are you next due to test?? 
Hi to Aunty, Hope, Chele and everyone else xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Louby, sorry you had a horrible dream. Isn't it strange the way we process things? I have only had one dream about mine, a few months after the first loss. I dreamt he was a boy and smiling at me. No dreams about the second but as its on my mind constantly I think maybe I haven't fully processed it yet. 
Pink re the night sweats the only time I have ever experienced them - and they were really bad - was when Edie was newborn and all my milk had come in and I was constantly breast feeding. Being not very clued up I'm not sure what hormone caused it but could it be a progesterone thing? It would seem like a positive rather than a negative to me but like I say I am no expert. I am going to get some agnus castus today and start taking that. I give myself 1 day of wallowing in AF depression and then it's on with this cycle and preparing for the egg!
You watch all my clients today will be pregnant and I will have a huge setback!
Happy Thursday's all.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - I hope they are all over 60 today. You need a day off from people announcing their pg's to you.


----------



## pinksmarties

Louby - Dreams in pg is a good sign its just a shame they are not nice dreams of things like Hugh Jackman or winning the lottery!!


----------



## Emum

Hi louby. Yes I think I might be the next one due to test. FF is truly testing my resolve at the moment. This morning she cheerily announced that 31.9% of pregnant people would get a BFP if they posted today. I am resisting though!


----------



## loubyloumum

Your not kidding Pink. Bring on some nice dreams please!!! And the reality of a lottery win would be even better :) 

Emum you are being so strong this month - I'm very proud :thumbup: I caved and testing at 4DPO - :haha: haha what a test waster I am!
How many DPO are you now?


----------



## Emum

CD25 and 10dpo. My usual cycle length is 27/28 days but my normal luteal phase is 15 days as I usually ovulate around day 12/13, and I was late this month. I am telling myself very firmly that I must not cave and test on CD27, as I know that this is not when AF is due this month :)


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> mohini - sorry AF has got you this month. We alwys get our hopes up and is hard when things dodn't got as we want. :hugs: Can't help with results don't really know much about them.
> 
> ickle - its that horrible caught in the middle situation, phone GP and have the hassle or go to work. I'd try the Dr's no point going into work unwell on top of AF. Yay though for 28 day cycle!!
> 
> Fili - hope today goes well (as well as can be) sending huge :hugs:
> 
> Sarah - 1 week till scan! That will fly by!! I would trust your dates more than theirs. Did you tell them you knew when you ov'd. I think they assume most people are a bit ignorant about stuff like that, I suppose I was before the mc.
> 
> Mrsmig - Hope you are okay and AF isn't to hard on you. Nothing worse than having to try to hide AF wearing white pants. How was one born every minute? Didn't get to watch as OH watching football but I can watch tonight as I recorded it.
> 
> Loz - how are youi today. The tiredness although a bummer is a good sign. hope you didn't have many bad dreams last night.
> 
> Hi to Chele, emum, hope, clobo and anyone else I might have missed.
> 
> afm - I had one of the crappiest sleeps ever. Just couldn't fall asleep, nothing on my mind that I can think of, just couldn't drop off. When I did fall asleep I had night sweats again. This seem to be norm for second half of my cycle. I am not sure if thats a good thing or not - anyone?

Thanks Pink! I forgot to mention that I'm sure I ovulated on CD16 around December 15th, so that's probably why. I think he's assuming I ovulated later than usual given my miscarriage may have set it back. They forgot to take a tube of blood for my HCG levels when I was there last week, so he didn't have a number to look at. They took another tube yesterday, so hopefully I can call before my ultrasound and get that number.


----------



## Clobo

Afternoon ladies :flower:

Wow loads going on here, ill only be able to get on properly from work for a while untill our broadband gets sorted, today is moving day :wohoo:!!!!!

*Sarah*, im going to have that problem, I pvulated on cd 21 so a week later than normal and last time it was cd 27 ... none of the GPs or midwives seemed to believe so they assumed i was 2 weeks further than I was, kept having to tell them!!! :dohh:

I watched One Born this morning as i was up so early, i absolutely bawled my eyes out :cry: at it!!!!!

I didnt test early ..... i thought the sooner i knew about it the longer i would have to wait for the next stage ie. scan, i didnt test till 19 dpo!! Not sure how i did it I have no willpower otherwise!!

*Amanda*, what a pain about the infection, hopefully sortiing that out will help out with ovulation for next cycle!!

:wave: hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## sarah_anne

Clobo said:


> Afternoon ladies :flower:
> 
> Wow loads going on here, ill only be able to get on properly from work for a while untill our broadband gets sorted, today is moving day :wohoo:!!!!!
> 
> *Sarah*, im going to have that problem, I pvulated on cd 21 so a week later than normal and last time it was cd 27 ... none of the GPs or midwives seemed to believe so they assumed i was 2 weeks further than I was, kept having to tell them!!! :dohh:
> 
> I watched One Born this morning as i was up so early, i absolutely bawled my eyes out :cry: at it!!!!!
> 
> I didnt test early ..... i thought the sooner i knew about it the longer i would have to wait for the next stage ie. scan, i didnt test till 19 dpo!! Not sure how i did it I have no willpower otherwise!!
> 
> *Amanda*, what a pain about the infection, hopefully sortiing that out will help out with ovulation for next cycle!!
> 
> :wave: hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok :hugs:
> 
> xxxx

Thanks Clobo! I know that I ovulated around CD16 and that is when I typically ovulate, so my miscarriage didn't really change my cycle at all other than a longer bleed and the clots. I think that my doctor just assumed that I didn't know when I ovulated because he never asked either. I'm about 90% positive that my scan will show me at 7 weeks. Or maybe I'll be a few days behind that, but I don't think I'll be 2 weeks behind it like he suggested. Can't believe my scan is in 6 days! My doctor told me that I shouldn't expect to see or hear a heartbeat though as he is that convinced I'm not 6 weeks yet. My DH took the afternooon off to come with me, so I'm happy that I'll have him there as a support. I'm worried that the ultrasound will be uncomfortable. I had my pap yesterday and it was very uncomfortable with the speculum. All this worrying... Sigh...


----------



## pinksmarties

Sarah - will they do the internal scan then? I had both and thought the vag one was not painful at all and way more comfortable than the full bladder, abdominal one. I am gld your OH wil be there but I think ot will be a fab time for you when you get to hear the hb!!

clobo - oh no! I haven't watched it yet, but since I cried last week (despite the numpty bloke) I'll probably be the same watching it tonight.


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Sarah - will they do the internal scan then? I had both and thought the vag one was not painful at all and way more comfortable than the full bladder, abdominal one. I am gld your OH wil be there but I think ot will be a fab time for you when you get to hear the hb!!
> 
> clobo - oh no! I haven't watched it yet, but since I cried last week (despite the numpty bloke) I'll probably be the same watching it tonight.

I believe it will be an internal scan. I think that's what I'm nervous about. I was told that I needed to have a full bladder though. Perhaps I should call the ultrasound clinic for clarification? I don't want to have to sit there with a full bladder if I don't have to. 

I think I'll finally be able to relax after I hear the heartbeat. I can't wait. Should I expect to hear it at 7 weeks or just see it on the monitor?


----------



## Emum

You need a full bladder for an external scan and an empty one for an internal scan. But its the same machine they use, just a different scanning tool. In my hospital, they ask you to come with a full bladder and try an external scan first. If they can see what they need, all well and good. If not, they ask you to go for a wee, then bring you back into the room and do the internal. The internal one is not painful at all, but maybe a little embarrassing. It is just a long dildo size/shape probe covered with a condom and some lube, and you really can't feel it inside. No need for a speculum, or make like a frog, or any of the other gynae indignities we get subjected to from time to time!

From what I can remember, you see the heartbeat rather than hear it at this point. Its only 3 years since I was at this stage with DS2 - you would think I would remember more clearly. You definitely hear it at the 12 week scan though, and via doppler at subsequent antenatal appointments.


----------



## Chele78

Sarah - I would call for clarification, when I had my internal at 7 weeks, I didn't need a full bladder. I've read that the full bladder enables better scan transabdominally though. If they are doing a transvaginal scan they will probably make you go to the loo first if you have a full bladder. 

I would say the internal scan was way more comfortable than a pap smear, it's just like a wand, not huge or anything.


----------



## ickle pand

Pink - I'm watching OBEM tonight too while DH is out. I had a wee cry last time too :)

Sarah - I have had the internal scan done loads to look at my ovaries and cysts etc. It's not too bad at all. Although the first one I got was a bit funny. 

My BF at the time was in with me to get the external one but they couldn't see my ovaries so the scanner let me go for a wee in a little side room which was off the room where you got changed. When I came back into the room, my BF and the female champerone were gone and the male scanner was taking a condom out of it's wrapper. I was a bit shocked until he started putting the gel in it and the chaperone came back in with something in her hand lol! It turned out later than my BF was just in the way so they'd asked him to step outside. 

I've been drinking loads of water today 1.5 litres and counting. I'm not weeing as much as you'd expect with that amount but maybe my poor kidney's are struggling to filter it all if they're infected.


----------



## Clobo

I had the same experience as Emum, they cant really see anything this early so i dont know why they both with the external but i think just in case you are further than you say maybe??

It doesnt hurt, nothing like a speculum, just feels rather cold!!

You'll be fine, we will all be thinking of you chick :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## loubyloumum

I had the same experience as Emum and Clobo too. 

You will be fine hun, its totally pain free :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sarah_anne

Thank you ladies! I feel much better now!

I will have to call my ultrasound clinic tomorrow to clarify. I have to pee ALL the time though and was worried about having to go in with a full bladder. They'll probably tell me to have a full bladder and see when I get there, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## dodgercpkl

sarah_anne said:


> I'm back from the doctor's ladies. Blood work from last week came back clear. I had my pap test done and they took more blood because apparently they didn't take a tube to check my HCG levels last week. I have my ultrasound next week for dating. Given that I miscarried immediately before I got pregnant again, my doctor seems to think that I'm only at 4 or 5 weeks instead of 6, but I'm positive that I ovulated on CD16, so I bet my ultrasound confirms that I'm around where I think I am. I hope everything is alright in there! Ticker says it's the size of a sweet pea today!

Bummer that they didn't get that tube of blood last week, but yay that the scan is so soon and I too hope they get a surprise! :D



ickle pand said:


> Morning ladies.
> 
> Well my spotting yesterday turned in light bleeding today. I think being ill has hidden my normal AF signs. I'm not too fussed that I'm out and am quite chuffed that I had a 28 day cycle :)
> 
> I'm still feeling crap and want to take today off work but I forgot to ask the doctor for a fit note. I can't decide whether to just go to work feeling crap or have the hassle of phoning the surgery trying to get the note, which they never seem keen to give out before the 5 days that are normally required.

I'm glad you are feeling good about your cycle length! I hope that you feel better so soon and I'm so sorry that you are at work today. :hugs::hugs::hugs:



Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm at work today (in my white linen trousers of course) and AF is heavy and painful today and my stomach is a bit upset too. Hopefully I'll feel better by the time I start at 11.30.
> Hope everyone else is ok.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you feel better and you tell that witch that I'm glaring at her right now. :growlmad:



pinksmarties said:


> afm - I had one of the crappiest sleeps ever. Just couldn't fall asleep, nothing on my mind that I can think of, just couldn't drop off. When I did fall asleep I had night sweats again. This seem to be norm for second half of my cycle. I am not sure if thats a good thing or not - anyone?

*hugs* Sorry you had a crappy sleep. I have that at times too (not the night sweats so far, but definitely the not being able to sleep for no real reason) and it just sucks. I hope you sleep better tonight!



Mrs Miggins said:


> You watch all my clients today will be pregnant and I will have a huge setback!
> Happy Thursday's all.

I'm hoping for all old ladies for you today!! :)



Emum said:


> Hi louby. Yes I think I might be the next one due to test. FF is truly testing my resolve at the moment. This morning she cheerily announced that 31.9% of pregnant people would get a BFP if they posted today. I am resisting though!

Haha! FF does have a wily way about her doesn't she? I think that's why I cave and test so early every time even when I know there isn't a chance.... I'm SOO hoping and praying for a bfp for you though! :)



Clobo said:


> *Sarah*, im going to have that problem, I pvulated on cd 21 so a week later than normal and last time it was cd 27 ... none of the GPs or midwives seemed to believe so they assumed i was 2 weeks further than I was, kept having to tell them!!! :dohh:

I cleared that up by bringing in my FF chart so they could see what I was seeing. :haha: That actually really worked for me and I didn't have to argue with anyone. :)



pinksmarties said:


> Sarah - will they do the internal scan then? I had both and thought the vag one was not painful at all and way more comfortable than the full bladder, abdominal one. I am gld your OH wil be there but I think ot will be a fab time for you when you get to hear the hb!!

Yeah the external one was more painful to me as well. A lot more pressure on already full things. lol



sarah_anne said:


> I believe it will be an internal scan. I think that's what I'm nervous about. I was told that I needed to have a full bladder though. Perhaps I should call the ultrasound clinic for clarification? I don't want to have to sit there with a full bladder if I don't have to.
> 
> I think I'll finally be able to relax after I hear the heartbeat. I can't wait. Should I expect to hear it at 7 weeks or just see it on the monitor?

What they did for me is have me come with full bladder and then empty my bladder after the external one while they prepped for the internal one. I'll bet they will do both for you as well. It definitely doesn't hurt to call to verify though! Believe me that if you don't have to, they won't let you because if all they are doing is an internal then they need your bladder empty.

AFM, my body is just trying to annoy me now I'm pretty sure of that. It just really wants me to have no clue what's going on. As of last night and this morning, my bleeding is back down to light spotting... again. I daren't even guess at what that means because whatever I guess will be wrong, so I'll leave it at we'll see... lol :wacko: I did notice that yesterday was a very clotty day. Seemed like there were clots coming on nearly every wipe. Not big ones at all, but there nonetheless.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Right, I have started my agnus castus. I have also bought some EPO (that is less than ten years old this time). Ickle, when do I start taking it? Also I thought I'd get some robittusin as well, I am considering trying the smep this month. 
Sarah I would give them a ring to clarify about your scan deffo but like the others said the internal thingy doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## Clobo

*Sarah*, if you do have to go with a full bladder then i wouldnt worry too much about drinking it 1.5-2 hours like they say, I needed to pee all the time too so i literally took a bottle of water with me and drunk it in the car before i went to my appt!! Its likely they wont see anything anyway i think its just procedure that some places follow!

*Dodger*, aw mate, with each day that passes you are one day nearer to being all clear and being able to start again, I really feel for you :hugs:

*Mrs Miggins*, wow talk about out of date tablets!!!!

20 minutes left in work i cant wait to get out!!

xxxx


----------



## sarah_anne

Clobo - I am so jealous that you are done work in 20 minutes!!! I've already been at work almost 2 hours and I still have almost 7 to go! I had to leave early yesterday for my prenatal appointment, so I had to come in early today. Boo!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - not sure about AC but take the epo from cd1 to ov.

I have booked to get acupuncture in 2 week and was looking at AC too but am a bit scared to use. Also DHEA anyone used this?


----------



## ickle pand

Mrs Miggins - I take EPO from CD1 to ov like pink said. What size of capsules have you got? I got the high strength 1000mg ones and I take 2 a day. I took the AC all cycle long but there's different opinions about that. I just took the dosage on the bottle - can't remember what that was now off the top of my head.


----------



## pinksmarties

I take 2000mg same as ickle. It does make your wee bright yellow and smell a bit strange, and it is sometimes difficult to assess how concentrated your urine is for poas in the run up to ov time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pink. I have got 500 mg capsules, only 30 of them though.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks Pink. I have got 500 mg capsules, only 30 of them though.

Thats what I had, but I was expecting to O on CD 14/15, I had ran out long before I actually did O. Oddly, I still have bright pee.....:haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lozdi! Hello stranger! You have been far too quiet of late! Are you ok?


----------



## Lozdi

I'm fine but tired and not much use to anyone so lurky lurky. 12 days til scan.


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:


> I'm fine but tired and not much use to anyone so lurky lurky. 12 days til scan.

I'm exhausted too! My husband made a comment last night that I've been exhausted lately and I just looked at him and said "Seriously? I'm growing another freaking human being in here! You'd be tired too!" Apparently I'm also having mood swings, lol. 

Only 12 days until your scan! Only 6 until mine! Yikes!


----------



## Lozdi

'I'm growing a human, your argument is invalid' has been used more than once in the last 10 days here lol


----------



## MrsMM24

*MRSMIGG* Missing the first 3-4 days of temping is not going to effect the rise and fall which is what charts are looking for when determining OV. As long as you are indicating the flow during those days it is all good! I temp with 2 thermometers to see the pattern.:dust:


*ICKLE* I hope that you are feeling better soon!:flower:


*FAYE* nice to see you lurking.... :flower:


*EMUM* Hi Hun! Checking in on this thread to see how you get along.:dust:


*AFM...* Still no AF... Donations in 2 days. Now I am hoping AF stays away for another 10 mos as I plan to move forward as if I am gearing up to OV. Hoping I have a chance...:dust:


----------



## Emum

Hi Mrs MM. Good luck for Saturday. Hope you are right and you are gearing up to ov then. Do you have any inkling as to why you have missed AF and any signs to give a clue as to where you are in your cycle? I know you temp but can't remember whether you also OPK or not?


----------



## pichi

i can't believe scans are soon! i'm entering 'fertile window' soon so i better catch that egg >__<#

hope everyone is doing well. just in from work so i'm away to catch up :)


----------



## pinksmarties

clobo - just watched obem! bawling my eyes out too!! What troupers those 2 younger girls were!!

Loz - Hiya, missed you lurker. 12 days will fly by and I'll be home before you go and get to see your wonderful pics of your growing human!!

MrsMM - I hope missing AF is a good sign and that you won't need those donations!!

Pichi - great news, get catching that eggy!!


----------



## pichi

haha anyone got a really good net for catching eggy :haha: i hope everyone is well - i'm off to just have a lazy night and maybe catch up on OBEM, most likely be crying like a baby lol


----------



## Lozdi

I have been reading a thread on here, its a few cautious ladies who had BFP's after losses, it started with them understandably worried and progressed to them entering the 2nd tri and relaxing a bit, then third tri and feeling like its actually going to happen, and now I'm at the point where one of them just gave birth and its so wonderful, its been very helpful in working through some of my fears. Obviously I know its early days and anything can happen but reading that has helped my heart a bit and its lovely to watch the progression from very nervous to actually meeting the babies. Nervous newly BFP ladies should read such threads- it goes a long way to ease fears especially when we need the most not to be freaking out.

I feel a bit out of place here now I'm not TTC, but I don't really feel like posting in first tri or anywhere else. Just going to try to keep mostly lurky as I really don't want to leave but don't want to saturate with bfp talk either. Limbo!!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> I have been reading a thread on here, its a few cautious ladies who had BFP's after losses, it started with them understandably worried and progressed to them entering the 2nd tri and relaxing a bit, then third tri and feeling like its actually going to happen, and now I'm at the point where one of them just gave birth and its so wonderful, its been very helpful in working through some of my fears. Obviously I know its early days and anything can happen but reading that has helped my heart a bit and its lovely to watch the progression from very nervous to actually meeting the babies. Nervous newly BFP ladies should read such threads- it goes a long way to ease fears especially when we need the most not to be freaking out.
> 
> I feel a bit out of place here now I'm not TTC, but I don't really feel like posting in first tri or anywhere else. Just going to try to keep mostly lurky as I really don't want to leave but don't want to saturate with bfp talk either. Limbo!!

I felt like that just a few short weeks ago and you told me to stuff it and keep posting! I'm gonna tell you the same thing! You are one of us always! Don't ever think you are out of place because good things are happening for you. We love hearing the latest and getting your advice/comments! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emum

I like reading about BFPs too, and some news from graduates about how things are going, particularly in the first few weeks before a reassurance scan has happened, but I think Lozdi is right that this isn't the right thread for a daily blog about early pregnancy, as there is a whole section of baby and bump dedicated to pregnancy after a loss.

WE know Lozdi, and the other newly pregnant ladies, and are pleased for them and wish them well, but there are new ladies joining the thread all the time, or just clicking to read it, who have just found out they have miscarried, or are in the throes of it, and that is not what they will be expecting to read, nor in a lot of cases what they are in a good place to be reading. I think we have to be sensitive in these cases, and let the thread be welcoming to them and offer them the same support that it has offered us.

Which is emphatically not saying, and I hope that it won't be read this way, that pregnant ladies shouldn't post here or are not welcome, just that if they are posting, the original aim of the thread, and its title, should be in their minds, as it is for Lozdi.


----------



## Lozdi

Out of place might not have been the best descriptive lol, I am more comfortable here than elsewhere I barely post anywhere else, the more tired I get the harder I find it to word things properly. Asked OH to boil the kettle for me earlier and it came out like this: 'do me a favour please and switch on the um, boily water thingy!' 

Had a super odd dream but not a scary one, it was mundane and odd at the same time. I was in a supermarket with my mum, and we went to pay for mums purchases but I was undecided. The till lady said 'well you better hurry, because people have eaten ALL the lunches, and theres only icecream left, so we will be shutting at 1:24 pm which is in 2 minutes' I panicked and fan off because I did want icecream but I'm a bad decision maker- I was in a battle over which vanilla to get that would best go with my lemon ice cream sauce, when the lights went off and the tannoy said 'right thats it people, we are shut!' I was distraught in the dream, having missed out on my icecream, but had a good laugh at myself when I woke up lol


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> I like reading about BFPs too, and some news from graduates about how things are going, particularly in the first few weeks before a reassurance scan has happened, but I think Lozdi is right that this isn't the right thread for a daily blog about early pregnancy, as there is a whole section of baby and bump dedicated to pregnancy after a loss.
> 
> WE know Lozdi, and the other newly pregnant ladies, and are pleased for them and wish them well, but there are new ladies joining the thread all the time, or just clicking to read it, who have just found out they have miscarried, or are in the throes of it, and that is not what they will be expecting to read, nor in a lot of cases what they are in a good place to be reading. I think we have to be sensitive in these cases, and let the thread be welcoming to them and offer them the same support that it has offered us.
> 
> Which is emphatically not saying, and I hope that it won't be read this way, that pregnant ladies shouldn't post here or are not welcome, just that if they are posting, the original aim of the thread, and its title, should be in their minds, as it is for Lozdi.

Indeed! :flower:


----------



## Emum

Lozdi said:


> Indeed! :flower:

Really glad you aren't offended! Wasn't at all sure how to word my post so that you wouldn't be. You know I wish you nothing but the best with the new baby :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

I wonder about a thread for the graduates of this thread, so we can kind of stay together but keep certain talk for the pg thread and keep our posts here strictly support only. I'm a bit unsure when it comes to starting a thread!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> Indeed! :flower:
> 
> Really glad you aren't offended! Wasn't at all sure how to word my post so that you wouldn't be. You know I wish you nothing but the best with the new baby :hugs:Click to expand...

Actually, you managed to word exactly what I was trying to say! :haha::thumbup:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - I know how you feel, I felt exactly the same before Christmas, a bit in limbo. I love to hear of peoples scans and appointments and would miss it dearly not to read about those things but I also agree with emum. I just want us all to have our bfp then we can start our own pal/1st tri thread. Oh god I'm welling up just thinking about it. Now I know I am in my 2nd week.


----------



## Lozdi

I definately won't be posting a scan on here, even with a spoiler, but I'm sure I'll find somewhere to post it. I'm nervous about starting a thread lol I'll try and psyche myself up.


----------



## pinksmarties

As long as I get to see it somewhere! I think you'd be great at starting your own thread!!

Just read about Reynaud's (auto immune - never put the two together :dohh:) may be a cause of mc. I have that, not very badly but the last 2 years have been worse than previous. I just put it down to losing weight. That another thing to ask about when I get my bloods.


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> As long as I get to see it somewhere! I think you'd be great at starting your own thread!!
> 
> Just read about Reynaud's (auto immune - never put the two together :dohh:) may be a cause of mc. I have that, not very badly but the last 2 years have been worse than previous. I just put it down to losing weight. That another thing to ask about when I get my bloods.

Ooh, that should help them alot with knowing what tests to go for first! And don't worry you'll get to see it, as long as it shows all is well, just not openly on here is all. Either on the new thread if I manage it, or in a private message. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I dont really feel like I belong here anymore either. Maybe we should start a buddies group. Not sure where though.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Lozdi said:


> Ooh, that should help them alot with knowing what tests to go for first! And don't worry you'll get to see it, as long as it shows all is well, just not openly on here is all. Either on the new thread if I manage it, or in a private message. :hugs:

I hope you'll link it to me as well! :hugs:



ickle pand said:


> I dont really feel like I belong here anymore either. Maybe we should start a buddies group. Not sure where though.

I was thinking the same...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I agree. My miscarriage was in October so it's not straight after anymore! I think a "miscarriage survivors group" or something is what we are, and whether that be newly pregnant after a loss, still trying, or whatever, all welcome. What does anybody else think?


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs Miggins said:


> I agree. My miscarriage was in October so it's not straight after anymore! I think a "miscarriage survivors group" or something is what we are, and whether that be newly pregnant after a loss, still trying, or whatever, all welcome. What does anybody else think?

I'm in with that!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I agree. My miscarriage was in October so it's not straight after anymore! I think a "miscarriage survivors group" or something is what we are, and whether that be newly pregnant after a loss, still trying, or whatever, all welcome. What does anybody else think?

Oh thats an absolute champion idea, and I think you should start it! :happydance:


----------



## Emum

Most of us are a way past our first cycle ttc though. I think there are more old timers posting regularly than newbies and we all know each others back stories quite well. My miscarriage was in September, so months ago now but this is still the only thread I really read on here and post on. Unless of course it's me that you are thinking of starting a new thread to escape from!


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Most of us are a way past our first cycle ttc though. I think there are more old timers posting regularly than newbies and we all know each others back stories quite well. My miscarriage was in September, so months ago now but this is still the only thread I really read on here and post on. Unless of course it's me that you are thinking of starting a new thread to escape from!

What you think your not coming too? Haha you have no choice, we will carry you there if needs be! :haha::flower:

I think we should always keep an eye on this thread no matter what though, Ladies will always need support, I don't know what I'd have done without all of you.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No, it's ok Emum we've already got our secret thread

Edit- joking of course but posted accidentally before I could add a smiley :-D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

:winkwink: you don't get away from us that easily.


----------



## pinksmarties

I've never I've belonged anywhere more than with you ladies!! Although I agree the title may need to change. A new buddies thread would be good and then we could pop back in here to help any new people like they all helped us.


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> I've never I've belonged anywhere more than with you ladies!! Although I agree the title may need to change. A new buddies thread would be good and then we could pop back in here to help any new people like they all helped us.

I couldn't agree more. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Right who's starting the buddies thread? Just so we don't end up with 5 of them?


----------



## Lozdi

Not me if you wan't it done in good time...took me almost an hour to start the cautious thread that you will all end up on in the near future! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sounds like a plan to me too! 
Well today was a reasonably good day today, I managed to get through the day without any more pregnancy announcements! The opposite happened actually, mrs Facebook moaning Minnie friend had her baby this morning, so I now have one less pregnant friend!
The two pregnant girls at work will be there all the time though and I had a message from one of my recently pregnant post natal group friends asking me over tomorrow. I said I couldn't do tomorrow (actually can't as Edie is at playgroup) so she suggested next week and then she cottoned on that I was avoiding her and made me cry. 
But apart from that, a good day :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I could do it but it's maybe not so easy on my phone, I wouldn't be able to copy a link.


----------



## Lozdi

Oh no! Do you mean she made you cry with kindness and understanding, or through not understanding and putting her foot in it? I hope it was the kind one.


----------



## Lozdi

Hmm, well if we establish where the thread will go, then you wont need to link it as it will be top of the list in its section straight after posting.


----------



## Emum

Ok I've just done it. Will try and post a link in a mo

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/851047-started-trying-straight-after-loss-we-now.html


----------



## Lozdi

Just pointing out that we haven't deserted- we are all still here, just elsewhere too sometimes! :flower:


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies, I've felt exactly like Loz, want to cautiously not enter first tri yet but want to keep up with all your news but feel bad posting baby stuff here! Excellent idea on the new threads!!! 

Good luck ladies I hope we will see you on the bfp thread very very soon :dust:

Xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Morning girls, I survived my day in hospital. It's all on the front page of my journal for anyone who is interested. Hope everyone is ok! I will read back through soon x x x


----------



## pinksmarties

filipenko32 said:


> Morning girls, I survived my day in hospital. It's all on the front page of my journal for anyone who is interested. Hope everyone is ok! I will read back through soon x x x

Hi fili - I am glad you are home, What a horrible day for you on so many levels :hugs: I were in my thoughts all day. You will be relieved it is all over and your can grieve your loss and look forward to trying again. 

One of my boss type colleagues came back to work after being off 5 months for shoulder op. She told me she had 7 mc before getting her daughter, I hope it doesn't come to that for either of us but there is always hope. xx


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks pink, I like stories like that, they give me hope. But 7?? Well I'm not too far off 7 lol!! I'm on a serious fitness plan now. I've put on a stone since being on those steroids I cant believe it! If I feel up to it later I'm going for a run! How are you doing?


----------



## dodgercpkl

filipenko32 said:


> Morning girls, I survived my day in hospital. It's all on the front page of my journal for anyone who is interested. Hope everyone is ok! I will read back through soon x x x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chele78

filipenko32 said:


> Morning girls, I survived my day in hospital. It's all on the front page of my journal for anyone who is interested. Hope everyone is ok! I will read back through soon x x x

Glad you survived Fili... Hope you're feeling ok today. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lots of love Fil. Take it easy please..that weight will soon come off. I know you will probably be fine and I probably sound like a patronising mother hen but I don't like the idea of you going for a run after what you have just been through. Nosy Aunty Miggins suggests laying on the sofa eating toblerone for a couple of days, then get your trainers on!


----------



## ickle pand

I was thinking the same MrsM. Maybe a walk would be better than pushing yourself with a run fili.


----------



## filipenko32

Haha thanks mrs migg.:hugs: Did you put on weight after your mc's? I think the steroids really did it this time. I weighed myself last year and I was just under 10 stone which is fine. I've never dieted before and I think it helped that I was always an active person. But now I am actually 11.5 stone. I don't want it to continue to creep up so...


----------



## filipenko32

Ok I'll go for a long walk with hubby :friends:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I joined slimming world more or less straight after my first mc as weight had crept on before it, and lost a couple of stone before getting pregnant again. Since the mc in October a lot of it has crept back on sadly. I'm far too lazy to exercise but I need to get back on my diet again. I used to like body combat though, but all the girls I used to go with are pregnant now.


----------



## Emum

I'm watching my weight too at the moment. My ideal weight is around 10 stone but I am about a stone above that at the moment, right at the top of the ok BMI range. I've been watching what I eat carefully, trying to stick to an average of 1200 calories per day with maximum 40% of those from carbs, and also trying to exercise 5 times a week. The exercise bit worked well for the first week but not so good this week, as my babysitter is sick. I've done some walking with DS2 in pushchair and yesterday spent an hour sweeping up leaves in the garden, but it's not really on the same level as a decent workout. I am a big fan of the Jillian Michaels DVDs (eg 30 day shred) but they are quite hardcore and unrelenting and you can't really do it whilst tripping over a toddler :)

Glad you are back and the worst day is over fili. Do you plan to go back to dr Lesley for more advice at this point?


----------



## filipenko32

Oh that sounds good emum! Never cal counted before but I am now! I think my metabolism has been seriously affected with all these pregnancies too! 
Yes I will have a 'post loss' consultation with l regan in a month probably, they're just trying to work out my appointment. My bmi is 'ok' but I need to watch out as if it gets to 12 stone I'll be overweight :shock: .I'm 5,7 height. At least I'm aware of it and doing something about it. My depression Doesn't help at all as I often feel listless and I used to be so active. How many lbs can you lose a week on 1200 cals?


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:



> Oh that sounds good emum! Never cal counted before but I am now! I think my metabolism has been seriously affected with all these pregnancies too!
> Yes I will have a 'post loss' consultation with l regan in a month probably, they're just trying to work out my appointment. My bmi is 'ok' but I need to watch out as if it gets to 12 stone I'll be overweight :shock: .I'm 5,7 height. At least I'm aware of it and doing something about it. My depression Doesn't help at all as I often feel listless and I used to be so active. How many lbs can you lose a week on 1200 cals?

I'm 5 6 and moderately active, so the idea is that I should lose 2 lbs a week on this. Though inevitably you lose more in the first week, and I actually lost 7lbs in the first week, but only 1 so far this week (my weigh in day is Monday though). I was quite scientific about it and worked out my basal metabolic rate, then the number of calories I would need to lose 2 lbs a week though. If I do a lot of exercise I eat more on that day to keep the weight loss at the same level. As you are younger than me, your BMR is probably higher so you could probably eat more and still lose at the same rate. There are loads of online calculators if you google.


----------



## Lozdi

Good morning Ladies :flower:

Fili I'm glad the physical worst is over :hugs: I agree with Mrs Miggins, no running just yet! A walk with DH sounds good though.

I don't calorie count (can't be doing with maths) bit I did put weight on after the MMC and I try to always eat healthy now, and cut chocolate down alot. Stopped having 2 sugars in tea too, half is enough! Sticking to wholemeal bread too.


----------



## pinksmarties

I lost weight 2 years ago and have kept it of, which hs been the biggest achievement for me. I have put about 9lb back on with the mc and I know thats not a lot but after losing a lot Ijust want to get back down to target but I am finding it difficult. I just don't want it to creep back on like it used to do.


----------



## ickle pand

I've got a lot of weight to lose, at least 3st just to get to the point I can get clomid/IVF. I really need to get my head down and get on with it but I find it such a struggle. I really envy those of you who've lost big amounts of weight.


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> I've got a lot of weight to lose, at least 3st just to get to the point I can get clomid/IVF. I really need to get my head down and get on with it but I find it such a struggle. I really envy those of you who've lost big amounts of weight.

The thing is, human beings are actually meant to be a bit heavier over the cold months, to stay warm, and we need to eat more too. It will be easier as it warms up again and we require less fuel and also start going out and about more.


----------



## Emum

The most I ever lost in one go was 3 stone ickle, and it did take quite a time. I think I started in January and had lost it all by August, but that was taking me from being in the "overweight" BMI category down to a weight which was at the low end of the normal category but in hindsight a bit too low for my frame. My experience has always been (and I think this is the norm) that the more weight you have to lose, the faster it comes off for you. So if you have a last stone to lose, it might only come off at half or a pound a week, whereas if you had 4 stone to lose, it would come off at 3-4lbs a week for quite a long time. Dont know if this makes it any better or not? My OH has about 4 stone he could do with having off, but he won't start because he is daunted by how long it would take him to get to target, or he starts, does well for a few months, then gives up because he hasn't got all the way there in that time, and puts it all back on again and more.


----------



## ickle pand

That's exactly what I do - I put off starting because it seems like such a huge amount to lose and then when I do start something, I go for a while then lose interest. I need a someone to help me train and kick my arse when I'm tempted to quit or take a day off, but my DH isn't interested :(


----------



## auntylolo

Very strange that you all have extra weight after the mc, I was 8'3" before I got pregnant and weighed myself on christmas day just out of curiousity, and was 8'12"! Couldn't believe it actually as I was only 9weeks and didn't think you gained weight that quickly:shrug:


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> That's exactly what I do - I put off starting because it seems like such a huge amount to lose and then when I do start something, I go for a while then lose interest. I need a someone to help me train and kick my arse when I'm tempted to quit or take a day off, but my DH isn't interested :(

I'll be your training buddy for the next few months if you like? We could do daily updates each evening about what we have eaten that day, and what our training plans are for the next day, and whether we actually did what we had planned to do the previous day. We don't have to swop starting weights or anything :wacko: but we could also keep track of progress on a weekly basis too. If you don't want to do it on an open thread, could do PM or facebook?


----------



## pinksmarties

auntylolo said:


> Very strange that you all have extra weight after the mc, I was 8'3" before I got pregnant and weighed myself on christmas day just out of curiousity, and was 8'12"! Couldn't believe it actually as I was only 9weeks and didn't think you gained weight that quickly:shrug:

Aunty- I put on about 6lb in the 10 weeks and I wasn't eating much extra really as I was off food for a few weeks. The rest is comfort and Christmas.


----------



## Hope39

I have also gained weight after each miscarraige and my thyroid was underactive so another reason why i have piled nearly 3 stone on in 18 months, that's a stone for each miscarriage.

I started weightwatchers last week and am sticking to it really well. I have been running on the treadmill every morning this week and i have also started the 30 day shred. That work out does wonders! If you want to check out the success of a bnb member, go to dieting and fitness threads and look for "Before and after 40lbs lost". The girl has lost 40lb in 6 weeks by doing the 30 day shred and dieting really well. Total transformation really. I got my boyfriend to take my measurements before i started doing the 30 day shred and i have lost an inch round my waist in a week, another bnb member lost 3" in 3 weeks. Its only a 20 minute workout and costs £5 off amazon. Worth every penny!

Fili i would just have a gentle walk, there is no way you should be running around yet, i use to sit in the house for about a week after the miscarriage as i couldn't face going out.

Afternoon to everyone, hope you are all having a nice day

xx

I should have taken before and after photo's really, might do that later


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks hope! :hugs: I'm going to check that out now! Quite excited about losing weight now... Let me know how you get on. Im going to weigh myself every Friday morning from now on, 

Ickle I don't know what it's like to lose weight but everyone says it's hard and along with ttc too it's not easy x x x


----------



## Emum

I love 30 day shred too. My OH hates it though, but it does him good when he joins me!

You can download it from iTunes too if you don't want to wait for an amazon delivery :)

ETA I just went and looked at that thread you mentioned. Flipping heck! She looks absolutely amazing and has lost tons of weight and really toned up in a very short space of time. I am so tempted to start it again now!


----------



## Hope39

Emum said:


> I love 30 day shred too. My OH hates it though, but it does him good when he joins me!
> 
> You can download it from iTunes too if you don't want to wait for an amazon delivery :)

Emum do you feel as though you have lost weight with it/toned up?

I don't seem to have lost much weight this week but i am thinking maybe my fat is turning to muscle and muscle weighs more than fat!

I'll be gutted when i go weightwatchers tues and not lost a pound as i have tried so hard this week, ive had no bread or potatoes, ive had lots of smoothies and lots of veg

I think i am going to follow a gluten free diet becuase i have read it reduces your thyroid antibodies and i have far to many of them in my body (417 of the little anti monkeys and it should be around 57)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that info ladies about the 30 day shred. It might be the boost I need to get me started.


----------



## filipenko32

Wow hope I am ordering the 30 day bread with.. I mean shred right now!!! That is an amazing transformation in 6 weeks!!


----------



## Emum

I haven't done it for a while Hope. I started doing it at the beginning of August and got half way through, following it to the letter, so was on phase 2 by that point, and was noticing huge body shape changes, and then got my BFP and stopped because I was too tired, and also worried it was a bit too strenuous for early pregnancy. I was a target weight then and just wanted to tone up, so wasn't monitoring my weight really, but was eating what I liked pretty much, and my tummy was flat and hard. When I lost the baby my heart wasn't really in starting again, and although I've done the odd phase 1 workout now and again, haven't managed to restart the programme properly YET. The 40lb thread might just have inspired me though!


----------



## Hope39

We can encourage each other to get motivated and keep motivated, maybe start another thread where we can monitor each others weight loss

If you're feeling brave, you can always add some semi naked photo's, lol!


----------



## filipenko32

Yeah good idea!


----------



## ickle pand

I think the 40lb thread has inspired me too, although I'm not sure if I could do that well. I'm going to see if I can get the 30 day shred over the weekend. Although I'm not going to start until I feel better, I might start working on my diet. A friend who's been stalking me on here (hiya Gill!) has recommended the Harcombe diet so I'm going to look into that.


----------



## filipenko32

I'm going to buy a notebook and write in all my calories for the day as Ill never remember. I think you have to be really motivated to lose that much weight in a short space of time! Im 70% motivated but if I want a cheesecake one day I'm gonna have it!


----------



## ickle pand

If you've got a smartphone - download the MyFitnessPal app. It counts it all for you. You can just scan the barcode for things :) I'm pand15 on there if anyone wants to add me as a pal.


----------



## dodgercpkl

I lost 52 pounds between Aug and Dec 2011, but then after the miscarriage with the holidays and eating for comfort, I've not lost any and have been fighting with 5 pounds that keep coming and then going. I WILL start losing again though....

But then I had a lot more weight then most of you that I needed to lose. I still want to lose another 35 pounds roughly. For me, I'm not calorie counting, but I've cut out most processed sugar, processed carbs, stuff like that. I'm staying away from white bread, white rice, white potatoes, and sticking with veggies, fruit, whole grain stuff. And of course, in addition to that I've cut down on my portions. This year I'm adding in exercise... since I'm um... horrible in that regard.


----------



## Emum

Hi ickle. I use that app to so have just sent you a request. I have tried the Harcombe diet in the past. It is very faddy, and quite hard to stick to. Some bits are good, like not eating processed foods, but you can't mix fats with carbs over the course of a whole day, and have to cut huge food groups out for months at a time which isn't great for a balanced diet. In the end I couldn't keep it up and started doing Nerys and India's Idiot Proof Diet instead which is basically a low carb diet. That sent my hormones into a complete tail spin and I ended up having a period which lasted for about 18 weeks! Obviously not ideal for TTC but not uncommon either if you google low carb diets and menstrual irregularities. In the end I decided a balanced approach with nothing forbidden was the healthiest way to do things.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh that's not good. I quite liked the Slimming World diet because it seemed sensible and easy but obviously you don't get the massive results. 

Thanks for the request. I was just away to ask who Nicki was lol! 

Isn't it daft that we started another thread to leave all the OT stuff on this one but we're still here? Lol!


----------



## Emum

ickle pand said:


> Oh that's not good. I quite liked the Slimming World diet because it seemed sensible and easy but obviously you don't get the massive results.
> 
> Thanks for the request. I was just away to ask who Nicki was lol!
> 
> Isn't it daft that we started another thread to leave all the OT stuff on this one but we're still here? Lol!

That's cos fili hasn't been over to see us in the new place yet and Saving Private Ryan style, we ain't leaving without her :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Oh that's not good. I quite liked the Slimming World diet because it seemed sensible and easy but obviously you don't get the massive results.
> 
> Thanks for the request. I was just away to ask who Nicki was lol!
> 
> Isn't it daft that we started another thread to leave all the OT stuff on this one but we're still here? Lol!
> 
> That's cos fili hasn't been over to see us in the new place yet and Saving Private Ryan style, we ain't leaving without her :haha:Click to expand...

Awww! :friends: But :blush: what new place? Oh dear I would have been shot at already! I'm not with it at all today! Can someone post me a link?


----------



## loubyloumum

Emum - my thanks there was in the form of a 'Like' in case you thought I had gone a little :wacko:


----------



## Emum

filipenko32 said:


> Emum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> Oh that's not good. I quite liked the Slimming World diet because it seemed sensible and easy but obviously you don't get the massive results.
> 
> Thanks for the request. I was just away to ask who Nicki was lol!
> 
> Isn't it daft that we started another thread to leave all the OT stuff on this one but we're still here? Lol!
> 
> That's cos fili hasn't been over to see us in the new place yet and Saving Private Ryan style, we ain't leaving without her :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww! :friends: But :blush: what new place? Oh dear I would have been shot at already! I'm not with it at all today! Can someone post me a link?Click to expand...

 
We started a spin off thread because some of the pregnant ladies were a bit uncomfortable posting on this thread in case it upset newcomers, and some of us old timers thought we were no longer "straight after" our miscarriage. It was intended to be a buddy thread where we could chew the fat about a range of things, like we have been doing on here, so we can leave this thread "clean" for newcomers, but will all check back to make sure newbies are answered and supported.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...traight-after-loss-we-now-6.html#post14986261


----------



## filipenko32

Im going..... Running!! I'll let you know how I cope. Hubby is coming with me. And I've got 500 cals left for today eeeek. I will stop if I feel dizzy


----------



## dodgercpkl

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/851047-started-trying-straight-after-loss-we-now.html


----------



## Lozdi

We also need to keep this one active for Ladies, its been such a support source that it canlt be allowed to disappear off the board!

I love all the inspiration thats going around today! I tend to follow the eat what I like, as long as its kind of sensible diet, and not too much of it. I stand by last night's executive decision to eat a whole big bag of M&M's. :haha:


----------



## Emum

I've had 3 after eight mints after lunch today. Which was not at 8 o'clock. But they were medicinal, as I needed a pick me up after my BFN this morning. And I still have 590 calories left in my bank for the rest of the day.


----------



## auntylolo

God I love after eights! I've got the 30 day shred too, although I've never done it:blush: I did watch it to see what it was like tho, does that count?:haha:


----------



## Emum

I watched it through first too and thought yeah that looks easy. OMG. I can't believe how hard it is to do jump rope (my particular blinds pot) for 60 seconds. I thought I was going into cardiac arrest :haha: Can do the jumping jacks, but kicks and shadow boxing no problem (sort of) but not the jump rope.


----------



## Emum

Gotta love auto correct! Blindspot and butt kicks!


----------



## filipenko32

Did it! Omg I am knackered!! I only managed 2 laps around the field and six short sprints and I can't stop sweating!!!


----------



## filipenko32

I love that emum. Medicinal! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> I've had 3 after eight mints after lunch today. Which was not at 8 o'clock. But they were medicinal, as I needed a pick me up after my BFN this morning. And I still have 590 calories left in my bank for the rest of the day.

Actually, after eight mints contain peppermint oil, which has a calming effect on the digestive system and so there are far worse things to eat after lunch! :thumbup:


----------



## filipenko32

Don't give me an excuse to eat a whole box loz! :munch:


----------



## Emum

Oh I like you Lozdi. My digestive system definitely feels like it could do with more calming! Wonder where I left the box...


----------



## Lozdi

:haha: No don't eat the whole box (says she who has done exactly that before) I actually have a box of them right next to me lol I find I like an occasional nibble. 35 cals per mint, so not so bad if you just have a few. :munch::dance:


----------



## Lozdi

Emum said:


> Oh I like you Lozdi. My digestive system definitely feels like it could do with more calming! Wonder where I left the box...

:haha: I'm sure 3 more wouldn't hurt!


----------



## pinksmarties

mmmmmmmmm........ nom nom I love after eights! I have bought loads of goodies for the holiday, they are not buried too deep in the bag to try to grab a creme egg, so tempting!


----------



## Emum

OK ladies we are wavering from the straight and narrow! Any more drooling over after eights and creme eggs, or worse still acting on the fantasies, and we shall have to do as Hope suggested and post candid snaps of ourselves in our scanties. Holding a copy of today's newspaper so there is no cheating! That will act as a deterrent for me anyway!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Oh Emum... how could you MENTION Cadbury creme eggs... those are my DOWNFALL!!! Argh now I'm thinking of them!


----------



## Lozdi

Cream eggs.....my kryptonite!!!!! I sometimes buy the pack of 6, then we have one each (me, OH, and both boys) Then I declare the 2 left are mine just because I'm the only female in the house except the cat, and she can't eat them! :haha:


----------



## filipenko32

SO funny!! :rofl: 20 pages of diet and fitness talk followed by 20 pages of chocolate!! :rofl:


----------



## filipenko32

Emum said:


> OK ladies we are wavering from the straight and narrow! Any more drooling over after eights and creme eggs, or worse still acting on the fantasies, and we shall have to do as Hope suggested and post candid snaps of ourselves in our scanties. Holding a copy of today's newspaper so there is no cheating! That will act as a deterrent for me anyway!

Oh no!!!! I'm not touching those chocs then!! :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

Lol fili!

I'm debating with myself whether to have my usual Friday night takeaway. I went to the chipper last night because DH was out and I was feeling too crap and tired to cook. Feeling a bit better today but still a bit sorry for myself and a Chinese takeaway would really hit the spot lol!


----------



## MrsMM24

ickle pand said:


> I dont really feel like I belong here anymore either. Maybe we should start a buddies group. Not sure where though.

Hey ICKLE, I said this same thing about a month ago, was feeling a little left out.... I don't know,I am on a thread now that is just plain TTC @ a Loss so.... EMUM is a TTC buddy so I only encounter her here so I def stay.

*MRSMIGG* Mine was in July, so I definitely feel not right, in fact, my due date is approaching in Feb and my bouts with saddness and no BFP are working me over. Probably the reason I didn't OV yet.... 


*EMUM* I have no idea where AF went to or why.... :sad: I think that I was soooo sad and stressed at the fact that we couldn't afford another cycle after Nov and were waiting indefinitely I likely pushed her away with stress. My last donation was Nov 23rd and AF came Dec 5th.... I dunno....


*Well...* No AF... I'm nervous!! DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. :sad1: I called and pushed my donations back.... Few ladies think it is pointless to waste, so, I wait.... I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:


----------



## Emum

MrsMM24 said:


> ickle pand said:
> 
> 
> I dont really feel like I belong here anymore either. Maybe we should start a buddies group. Not sure where though.
> 
> Hey ICKLE, I said this same thing about a month ago, was feeling a little left out.... I don't know,I am on a thread now that is just plain TTC @ a Loss so.... EMUM is a TTC buddy so I only encounter her here so I def stay.
> 
> *MRSMIGG* Mine was in July, so I definitely feel not right, in fact, my due date is approaching in Feb and my bouts with saddness and no BFP are working me over. Probably the reason I didn't OV yet....
> 
> 
> *EMUM* I have no idea where AF went to or why.... :sad: I think that I was soooo sad and stressed at the fact that we couldn't afford another cycle after Nov and were waiting indefinitely I likely pushed her away with stress. My last donation was Nov 23rd and AF came Dec 5th.... I dunno....
> 
> 
> *Well...* No AF... I'm nervous!! DW is OVg so that fits in the normal time that I would be 2-3 days behind. :sad: I called and pushed my donations back.... Few ladies think it is pointless to waste, so, I wait.... I hope everyone has a lovely weekend and for those with extra day, I hope you rest!:dust:Click to expand...

Oh MrsMM we really miss you! You could join us for our nonsense on the other thread?

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/851047-started-trying-straight-after-loss-we-now.html

I think you are right to postpone donations until you think you will be ovulating. They are expensive and stressful enough without being worried that you are wasting them because you aren't sure of your timetable. I hope your body starts cooperating soon and gives you some clear signs so you know where you are and can get planning!


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> SO funny!! :rofl: 20 pages of diet and fitness talk followed by 20 pages of chocolate!! :rofl:

:haha::blush:


----------



## Lozdi

Hi MrsMM I agree too about postponing, its a lot of pressure as it is, and undoubtedly more so when you are uncertain of what your cycle is doing. Hopefully its rebooting so to speak, and that you'l get your BFP before long!


----------



## pichi

Urh weight loss- I need to loose like 3 Stone >_<


----------



## Chele78

I've lost 4st5 since mid June... But still got a way to go! Motivation of getting a sticky bean has proved very effective this time dieting compared to other attempts. I've found it much easier to stick with it. I think you need to mentally be ready to be harsh with yourself to make it work. Sometimes I think I wasn't ready to do it for real in previous attempts or hadn't got the true motivation I needed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I love the weight loss followed by chocolate chat :-D 
Creme eggs make me gip so you lot are welcome to them! 
Hey Mrs MM! Don't blame you for postponing the donations either. Come follow us to the new thread!


----------



## hopeithappens

hi everyone havent been around much lately as laptop broke last week as did my toaster which then kept tripping the lights upstairs and heating so fun day all round, but everything sorted now laptop fixed and got new toaster :)

i think ive missed quite a bit congrats on all those with their bfps

fili - what happened with the scan?

hi everyone else and anyone new

afm - :witch: hit me last thurs, wasnt impressed lol but nevermind been gone for 3days now so trying again, praying for 2nd cycle 3rd time lucky (fell preg with ds on 2nd cycle, then wen ttc again fell 2nd cycle which unfortunatly was the m/c) so heres hoping


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey hope! We are all still here but semi shifted to another thread, follow the link above. Sorry AF turned up, hope it's your cycle this time


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya hope, thanks for asking :hugs: it's all in the front page of my journal. Are you going to join us on the other thread too?


----------



## mohini12

hi fili- how are you dear?
mrs miggin-whats going on?
i am sorry couldnt be with you all last 2days because of my appointment with endo consultant.he did my some hormonal tests which shows very high values.so they adviced to wait till all come in normal range before conceive.very worried how long i have to wait be become mom.cant wait any more.oh God please help!please


----------



## filipenko32

Hi mohini, which hormone tests did they do Hun? I know a bit about those x


----------



## mohini12

filipenko32 said:


> Hi mohini, which hormone tests did they do Hun? I know a bit about those x

thanks for asking fili.i have prolectinoma a tumor in pitutary gland which produce prolectine hormone in excess.my prolectine always remain more than 60 should be less than 15.my new endo did check hormone shows my prolectine 60 tsh 0.26,anti tpo>1300.startedcablogine for high prolectine,and thyrinorm for tsh.


----------



## filipenko32

Mohini those drugs should help within a month or so. I'm on thyroxine to try to keep my tsh between 1-2 even though it only ever got as high as 3.56. I hope your anti tpo and prolectine come down soon. You will get there, we just have to keep trying our best and that's all we can do. It just takes longer for some of us. People who have recurrent mc's always get there in the end, so don't worry, you're doing everything you can x x x


----------



## Hope39

Mohini

If you follow a gluten free diet that should hopefully reduce your anti tpo, have a look for it on the net. This is what i am now going to do

Anti tpo normal range is actual 57, not 30 as i quoted you before so with yours being at 1300, its very high

Thanks


----------



## mohini12

thanks fili and hope.
i am googling about gluten free diet now.


----------



## Clobo

I saw the words After Eights and Creme Eggs and had to pop back in and say hello :rofl:

Sending you all lots of :dust:

xxxx


----------



## MrsMM24

EMUM!! I miss you all as well.... I think I may check that thread out, thanks!:dust:


LOZDI, yeah, it was painful, especially when you call, they have all these questions, but, I pushed them back and am just waiting....:dust:


MRSMIGG, hey Hun! I think that I am going to come over and check that new thread out....:dust:


CLOBO, how are you doing Hun?


*AFM...* Nothing much happening, awaiting AF... still. I attempted to rest this weekend, and hope AF would get me started, but, nothing, and I didn't really rest. I am trying not to stress out as taht interferes with OV too. Latest cycle I've had since MC, likely going to try to get an appt just to check things. Well, it was great to see some BFPs this morning though, helped lift my spirits. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!:dust:


----------



## filipenko32

I'm not posting so much on here everyone. Ive moved over to the other thread! Ksut to let you know I'm not Mia x x x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Calling Sarah_anne!!!! Come and join us in our new thread!!!


----------



## sarah_anne

Mrs Miggins said:


> Calling Sarah_anne!!!! Come and join us in our new thread!!!

I can't seem to find it! What's the link?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey honey! I can't paste it as Im on my phone but if you read back 5 or 6 pages it's there, it's called started trying straight after a loss- where are we now. If you can't find it I'll post the link again later when i get my computer on. 
How are you?


----------



## Emum

sarah_anne said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Calling Sarah_anne!!!! Come and join us in our new thread!!!
> 
> I can't seem to find it! What's the link?Click to expand...

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-aft...raight-after-loss-we-now-39.html#post15125616

Hope you are OK. See you over there!


----------



## sarah_anne

Thanks ladies! I'm fine! I just could never find the link! I'll see you over there!


----------



## ickle pand

Hello everyone. 

This thread has been out of action for a wee while now, but I just found out that First Timer who started this thread had a little boy, called George this afternoon :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What wonderful news and a fantastic conclusion to the thread. Massive congratulations to FirstTimer and thanks Ickle for passing on this brilliant news.


----------



## debzie

thanks ickle for passing on the news. Big congrats to firsttimer. x


----------



## joeybrooks

Aw isn't that amazing!!!!! What a lovely way to end the thread!!!


----------



## ickle pand

It is, although I hope that everyone makes it back here to post their baby pics when the time comes :)


----------



## debzie

Ickle that sounds like a plan. x


----------



## firsttimer1

I just thought i would end this thread by confirming that my little George arrived on Monday 26th March, 12 days overdue and absolutely perfect.

I am very thankful and soooooo blessed to have him, and i never forget it - not even for a second. 

I wish you all the best of luck in getting your forever babies, please do NOT lose hope. Loads and loads of baby dust to each and every one of you......

Firsttimer1 xxx


----------



## debzie

Big congratulations hun. It still gives me hope. x


----------



## filipenko32

Fantastic news first timer! So happy for you!! :yipee: :cloud9:


----------

